# Now eating - Die Futter-Ecke



## Riezonator (20. Mai 2008)

wollte mal was anderes machen da ich gerade soviel hunger hab und mich auf meine "Bio Spaghetti" und maggie soße so freue 

also was futtert ihr so???


----------



## moddingfreaX (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Moment, ich such mal was hier alles so rumliegt unter meinen Trümmern aufm Schreibtisch 

Ahja:
1. Eine halbe Packung KitKat PopChoc 
2. Eine noch geschlossene Milka Daim (heute mittag erst geholt )
3. 4 angebrochene Flaschen Wasser (ja, auch Gamer's Körper braucht Wasser )
4.Das wars dann auch schon...

*NOW *eating?
Nichts


----------



## X_SXPS07 (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

genau wie moddingfreax im Moment nichts, aber rumliegen was einen daszu verführen könnte jetzt was zu essen: Toffifee 5x; Marzipan Rolle; Gewisse Überreste von Ostern und die 10x Wasserflaschen nicht zu vergessen


----------



## SkastYX (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Hmm, meistens Nüsse bzw StudiFutter, Schokolade am PC ist nicht so mein Ding, lieber genüsslich so.
Now: Einen Eisstiel der als Kaugummi-ersatz herhalten muss


----------



## SilentKilla (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Hab grad noch die Lasagne vom Mittag gegessen. Naja 1kg schafft man halt nur selten am Stück.

In letzter Zeit nasche ich eigentlich net. Dafür trinke ich umso mehr. Aber was es bei mir häufig gibt ist Haägen Dasz Eis in der Geschmackssorte Caramel Brownie, dafür könnt ich sterben......

mfg
SilentKilla


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Ich ess am PC net...landet entweder in der Tastatur oder auf der Hose


----------



## Bang0o (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

brötchen mit salami

wenn mutter nicht zuhaus ist ess ich auch gerne mal am pc


----------



## darksplinter (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

ich essse gerade mein frühstück..

sonst esse ich meistens schiokolade am PC und trinke Wasser...
Ach ja und ich habe immer einen Vorrat an AIrwaves Menthol und Eukalyptus Kaugummis ^^


----------



## GoZoU (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Suppe 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Ach ja, Fisherman's Friend


----------



## maaaaatze (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*



			
				darksplinter schrieb:
			
		

> ich essse gerade mein frühstück..




hehe ich auch.. or 7min aus der Kiste gesprungen


----------



## moddingfreaX (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Ich sitz grad in der Mediothek in meiner Schule und genieße meinen Donut (sowas würde ich zuhause niemals essen, weil dann die Maus und Tasta so fettig wird )


----------



## der_schnitter (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Hatte gerade Reis mit Pute vom Vietnamesen.Laut Speisekarte scharf,aber das war es nicht wirklich 
Ansonsten am PC Kaugummi und beim Mapchange geh ich Brot oder sowas holen


----------



## maaaaatze (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

mhmm.... mein "frühstück" war zu klein... ich hab schon wieder hunger


----------



## RomeoJ (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Bei mir gab es gerade Frühlingsrollen...*mhhhmmhhh*

Legger....


----------



## SeoP (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

wie meist inner Firma: Wurschtbrot. 
Vorm Rechner esse ich nur was gluekclich macht: Schoki, Kekse, Gummizeux ... etc


----------



## moddingfreaX (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Hab mir grad ne Leberknödelsuppe vom Metzger im Dorf geholt!
Mann ist die lecker, dafür könnte ich sterben!


----------



## GoZoU (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Nach dem Training einen schönen Protein-Riegel^^

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Doc_Evil (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Die ich gerade nochmal ins Büro gefahren bin.
Jaaa, doof 

Esse ich Nuss-Schocki die ich noch hier hatte!


----------



## Marbus16 (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Bratwurscht un Bommes mit extraschaafa soße. *feuellöschel hol*


----------



## igoroff (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Nudeln mit geriebenem Käse (muss schnell gehen)


----------



## TALON-ONE (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Mannomann, verfressene Bande 

Und nur Junkfood, dann seht ihr wohl alle so aus?   





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Spaß muss sein....

Gruß


----------



## moddingfreaX (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Ich treib ja nebenbei noch Leichtathletik.
Wohl eher so :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## potzblitz (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*



TALON-ONE schrieb:


> Mannomann, verfressene Bande
> 
> Und nur Junkfood, dann seht ihr wohl alle so aus?
> 
> ...



Bierwampe 

Naja ich Rette auch gerade den Regenwald ! *P R O S T
Das bißchen was ich esse, kann ich auch trinken 
*


----------



## Riezonator (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

heute gibts lecker hawai pizza von da...http://www.worldpizza.de/:sabber:


----------



## Fabian (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Klingt komisch,ich esse gerade ne banana
Sonst eigentlich alles was sich vor den Pc transportieren lässt(nein kein grill)
Sost immer mein leckeres mittagessen,was ich esse wenn ich Nachmittags von der Schule komme.


----------



## Lee (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Gerade eben einen Haferkeks^^ Sonst nichts (muss von Süßigkeiten wegkommen)


----------



## Overlocked (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*



moddingfreaX schrieb:


> Ich treib ja nebenbei noch Leichtathletik.
> Wohl eher so :
> 
> 
> ...



Cool, ich auch, aber am Sixpack muss noch gearbeitet werden


----------



## Wannseesprinter (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Zählen auch Getränke? 

Ok, dann aktuell ein 0,5 Liter Glas Birnensaft gepaart mit medium Wasser, legga  Davon bekommt ihr sicherlich nicht so schnell ein Pils-Reservoir, wie oben sehr gut zu erkennen ist.


----------



## Marbus16 (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

hab die letzten 3 tage gegen 13:30 nen Big King XXL verdrückt, in der Schule mit PCGHX aufm Laptop vor den Aufen


----------



## Malkav85 (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Ich hatte vor ner halben Stunde ein Schnitzel mit Sahne-Bier Soße und Pommes...superlegga  Und als "Nachtisch" einen Sambuca *gg*


----------



## der8auer (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Gerade gerillt  2x Schweinehalssteak, 3x Schweinemedaillons und so ein komischer Spieß mit allem möglichen drauf


----------



## Lee (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Gerade Abend gegessen. Ein wenig Reis mit ein wenig Hunh^^ War ganz in Ordnung.


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

@ der8auer:
oO Gegrillt oder gegessen?  Weil des alles zu verdrücken wär ne Leistung


----------



## Marbus16 (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*



$Lil Phil$ schrieb:


> @ der8auer:
> oO Gegrillt oder gegessen?  Weil des alles zu verdrücken wär ne Leistung



bauern haben immer nen riesen hunger


----------



## der8auer (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Thats right 

Beides  Gegrillt und gegessen


----------



## moddingfreaX (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

War eben bei Edeka und hab mir natürlich erstmal ordentlich naschwerk gekauft 
Ich sag nur Maxi King, Allright, Cooler als der Kaiser, sein Style unvergleichbar, harte Schale weicher Kern, ihn ham alle Ladys gern


----------



## darksplinter (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Wargerade Burger KIng...

4 Cheeseburger, 3 Chicken Burger  große POmmes ein Eis und 1 liter cola light^^


----------



## Lee (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Habe vorhin ein Nutella Brot gefrühstückt und werde gleich noch was kleines Mittagessen. Um 5 gibts ne Grillparty


----------



## darksplinter (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

heute morgen 2 rollmöpse (gegen den kater^^)

und gerade eben 5chicken burger und 5 cheeseburger..dazu ein kühles bier^^


----------



## Marbus16 (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

grad gegrillt


----------



## gdfan (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

me too


----------



## maaaaatze (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Ochsenschwanz  war richtig lecker^^



			
				darksplinter schrieb:
			
		

> heute morgen 2 rollmöpse (gegen den kater^^)
> 
> und gerade eben 5chicken burger und 5 cheeseburger..dazu ein kühles bier^^



Hast auch hoffentlich mit dem weitergemacht mit dem Aufgehört hast oder?^^


----------



## Overlocked (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*



darksplinter schrieb:


> heute morgen 2 rollmöpse (gegen den kater^^)
> 
> und gerade eben 5chicken burger und 5 cheeseburger..dazu ein kühles bier^^




Was kann man unter Grillparty verstehen?


----------



## lordofthe1337 (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

3 Wurstbrötchen


----------



## darksplinter (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*



maaaaatze schrieb:


> Ochsenschwanz  war richtig lecker^^
> 
> 
> 
> Hast auch hoffentlich mit dem weitergemacht mit dem Aufgehört hast oder?^^



klar....


----------



## Piy (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

nougat bits ^^


----------



## Marbus16 (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

grad 2 nougatbrötchen verdrückt


----------



## Piy (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

"nougat bits ^^" teil 2


----------



## Lee (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Ein kleines Eis


----------



## Wannseesprinter (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Vier kleine Stückchen in Currymarinade eingelegte Putenfilets (vom Grill), Olivenbrot mit Paprikaquark und ein frischer Salat aus dem Garten zusammen mit Cherrytomaten, Feta, Zwiebeln, Schnittlauch und Gurke.

Gesund, was? Das halb verkohlte Fleisch vom Grill war hoffentlich nicht all zu ungesund, dass es meine Lebenserwartung ungemein verkürzt hat.


----------



## maaaaatze (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

@Wannsee das mit dem Fleisch hast mit dem Grünzeugs wieder gutgemacht


----------



## Bang0o (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

bilder sagen mehr als 1000 worte:

schlachtfeld ^^


----------



## Riezonator (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Döner von meinem "stammdönermann" von der nordstraße in düsseldorf *legga*


----------



## darksplinter (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

1 Sprite, eine große Pommes 2x Cheese Burger 2x Chicken Nugget Burger 2x hot spicy burger


----------



## Marbus16 (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

cevapchichi, bifteki, fladenbrot, dazu scharfe salsa soße


----------



## igoroff (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Spaghetti mit selbstgemachtem Pesto a l' arrabiata


----------



## Riezonator (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

weiß jmd was heute sub des tages is bei subway??? wollte nämlich nachher mal hingehen


----------



## RomeoJ (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

ne...subway muss nicht sein, lieber Döner....

Topic://

Ich esse gerade nichts, aber ich geniesse mein* Traugott Simon Gold* Bierchen als Feierabend...


----------



## klefreak (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

MILKA Choc&Cookie  die haben mich im Geschäft angelacht 

später dann wird gekocht, wenn die Freundin fertig ist mit Klavierspielen


----------



## Marbus16 (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

ich zähl mal alles seit heut morgen auf 

- käsebrötchen (beim rechner hochfahren auffer arbeit, hatte "dank" WMP-Installation noch etwas mehr zeit als üblich, konnte die Bild noch durchlesen.)
- schokocrossiant beim frühstück
- currrywurscht mit pommes zum middach
- döner als "abendbrot"
- Crunchips Western


----------



## Stefan Payne (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Erdbeeren mit Milch.


----------



## Bang0o (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Pizza Hawaii


----------



## Riezonator (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

von wem holst du dir die pizza hawaii deinem pizza man oder aus der tiefkühltuhe weil ich kenn nur die teure von Dr Oetker als hawaii und ich will ma wissen ob es die noch irgndwo günstiger gibt zB aldi oder lidl?


----------



## exxe (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

apfelringe


----------



## kry0 (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

vor 3 std ungefähr nen big king xxl und 3 cheeseburger  
für irgendwas muss das fitnessstudio ja gut sein


----------



## Riezonator (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

ein chicken teriaki (oder so ahnlich) bei subway


----------



## Janny (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

1 Nutelabrötchen  das wars seit heute morgen..


----------



## moddingfreaX (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Juhuu.. gleich gibts frischen Bornheimer (der beste überhaupt) Spargel mit Butter und Schinken. Lecker Lecker


----------



## mich (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Wasser, Nutella-Brötchen, 
BANANE: mit viel wichtigem Vitamin B


----------



## Imens0 (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

dööööner


----------



## Riezonator (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

vorhin ein äpfelchen und gleich ne pizza salami


----------



## SilentKilla (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

"6 zarte Würstchen in Eigenhaut, Spitzenqualität" dazu Bautz'ner Senf - yammie

zu trinken gibt es Cola-Mix, muss reichen für heut Abend


----------



## Wannseesprinter (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Lecker.

Curry-Putengeschnetzeltes mit Brokkoli und Bandnudeln. Sieht aus wie Erbrochenes, ist aber ungemein lecker und sättig stark.

Hätte ich den Rand im Bild noch abgewischt und einige Sternchen per Photoshop eingearbeitet, hättet ihr jetzt auch hunger darauf


----------



## SilentKilla (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*



Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Lecker.
> 
> Curry-Putengeschnetzeltes mit Brokkoli und Bandnudeln. Sieht aus wie Erbrochenes, ist aber ungemein lecker und sättig stark.
> 
> Hätte ich den Rand im Bild noch abgewischt und einige Sternchen per Photoshop eingearbeitet, hättet ihr jetzt auch hunger darauf



Sieht echt so aus.  Aber ich glaube dir, dass es lecker ist, vor allem gesünder als 6 zarte Würstchen in Eigenhaut.


----------



## BMW M-Power (11. Januar 2009)

*Der "Was gibt es, oder hat es Heute bei euch zu Essen gegeben" Thread*

Was gibt es heute bei euch zu essen, oder was gab es heute bei euch ?

Also...
Wir fahren gleich zu meiner Oma, und essen dort.
Was es da Leckeres gibt, weiss ich leider nicht.


----------



## theLamer (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was gibt es, oder hat es Heute bei euch zu Essen gegeben" Thread*

heute gabs gyros mit pommes, krautsalat und tzaziki zum Mittag


----------



## BMW M-Power (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was gibt es, oder hat es Heute bei euch zu Essen gegeben" Thread*



theLamer schrieb:


> heute gabs gyros mit pommes, krautsalat und tzaziki zum Mittag



hmmm.... Lecker !

BTW: Liebe MODS... kommt bitte nicht auf die Idee, diesen Thread zu closen... denn sowas in der Art wie diesen Thread gibt es NICHT !


----------



## SilentKilla (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was gibt es, oder hat es Heute bei euch zu Essen gegeben" Thread*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/rumpelkammer/17046-now-eating-die-futter-ecke.html

den Thread gabs schonmal.  Sorry dich enttäuschen zu müssen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was gibt es, oder hat es Heute bei euch zu Essen gegeben" Thread*



SilentKilla schrieb:


> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/rumpelkammer/17046-now-eating-die-futter-ecke.html
> 
> den Thread gabs schonmal.  Sorry dich enttäuschen zu müssen.


 
Dann können die Mods diesen Thread ja doch dicht machen.


----------



## Nickles (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was gibt es, oder hat es Heute bei euch zu Essen gegeben" Thread*

Ich schreib noch schnell...
Schnitzel 
Und Kartoffelbrei und Mais


----------



## roadgecko (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was gibt es, oder hat es Heute bei euch zu Essen gegeben" Thread*

Sauerbraten mit Klösen (Knödeln) und Rotkohl


----------



## Nickles (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was gibt es, oder hat es Heute bei euch zu Essen gegeben" Thread*

Von mami


----------



## taks (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was gibt es, oder hat es Heute bei euch zu Essen gegeben" Thread*

Poulet-Brust an Safransauce mit Bandnudeln


----------



## Nickles (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was gibt es, oder hat es Heute bei euch zu Essen gegeben" Thread*

Hmmmm


Der fred ist noch net zu...


----------



## theLamer (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was gibt es, oder hat es Heute bei euch zu Essen gegeben" Thread*

du kommentierst aber auch jeden post oder? 

*duck und weg*


----------



## msix38 (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Was gibt es, oder hat es Heute bei euch zu Essen gegeben" Thread*

Eigentlich Indisch, so wie es aussieht wird´s wohl heut nichts mehr.


----------



## X_SXPS07 (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Ein dick, mit Butter bestrichenes Brot, dick belegt mit Salami und ein paar Scheiben Käse und das ganze in doppelter Ausführung


----------



## Riezonator (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Salami Pizza


----------



## moddingfreaX (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Ich sitze grade gemütlich in einer Doppel Freistunde, grüble über mein Leben nach und verdrücke dabei:
Snickers, nen Joghurt mit der Ecke (Crispy Crunch ) und nen Schoko Pro Shake! 

Und heute in der Mittagspause werde ich wohl meine Fettreserven an der Frittenbude drüben am Edeka auffüllen!


----------



## Two-Face (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Hab heute früh wieder nur n Glas Orangensaft runtergezogen, keine Zeit für ein ordentliches Frühstück. Aber wenn ich heim komm gibts erst mal ein Putenschnitzel mit Kartoffeln.
Und Samstags Weißwurst mit süßem Senf, ner halben Bier und ner Brezn dazu!


----------



## moddingfreaX (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Und Samstags Weißwurst mit süßem Senf, ner halben Bier und ner Brezn dazu!


 
ICH KOMME VORBEI  Mein Leibgericht als ausgewandeter Bayer 
*sabber* Oder ne leckere Schweinshax'n  Hier in Bonn/Köln gibts nichtmal gutes Bier


----------



## Two-Face (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Da gibts ja au bloß Preißnbier. Ein Hacker-Pschorr oder Augustiner Edelstoff ist ja im verlgeich zu Becks oder Bitburger (was red ich da? Sowas ist ja kein Bier!) eine ziemliche Wohltat!


----------



## moddingfreaX (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Da gibts ja au bloß Preißnbier. Ein Hacker-Pschorr oder Augustiner Edelstoff ist ja im verlgeich zu Becks oder Bitburger (was red ich da? Sowas ist ja kein Bier!) eine ziemliche Wohltat!


 
Dieser süßliche und nicht wässrige Geschmack würde ich allem Vorziehen.
Wovon ich hier rede ist im keinemfall Preiß'n Bier, Kölsch heißt der Abfall.
Bitter und wässrig. Dem Kölner sein Blut, dem Bayern seine Qual! 

Naja, ab März macht bei uns auch der schöne Bayerische Biergarten am Rhein wieder auf (Schänzchen). Dann wird wieder geschlemmt!


----------



## Two-Face (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Vorteil ist, bei mir kann ich jeden Tag so viel Weißwurst und Schweinshaxn essen wie ich will. In ner Metzgerei geht so was. Aber jeden Tag lieber nicht, sonst wird das irgendwann noch langweilig


----------



## SilentKilla (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Pizza Special mit extra Käse, Salami und Schinken


----------



## FadeOfReality (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

wildbraten mit entsprechender sauce, halbe pfirsiche mit preiselbeeren und kroketten dazu

und heute abend gibts lachsfilet mit blattspinat und krensauce mit weissbrot


----------



## theLamer (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

esse grad ne packung choco-crossies...


----------



## GoZoU (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Kelloggs Chocos 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## theLamer (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

now drinking: fanta lemon, hab keine cola mehr da und keine normale fants


----------



## Riezonator (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

arghh.....huuuuuunger aber nix zu essen da und zu faul die 10min zu Subway zu gehen^^

naja....nicht gesund aber ich füll mir den Magen heut mit Cola


----------



## willy (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

subway *sabbersmiley*


----------



## Xrais (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Ritter Sport Schoki , die weiße mit nüssen


----------



## non_believer (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Schreib ich eben hier rein.

Knorr Bunte Spiralnudeln


----------



## elmoc (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

cheese und chickenburger


----------



## Sash (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

subway ist lecker. auch wenn der konzern verboten gehört.. schonmal die geschäftsbedingungen gehört?
trotzdem geh ich da gerne hin, leider gibts hier keinen..


----------



## Tom3004 (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

@ Sash...Hab ich noch nicht, was steht da ? 
ICh geh nicht so oft Fast Food essen, aber ich geh gerne zum Chinesen und bestell mir Brat Nudeln


----------



## Sash (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

gab mal berichte darüber von stern tv glaub ich.. wenn man zb hier ein mc doof aufmacht, kauft man die lizens aber die einrichtung, das haus usw wird dir alles gestellt. bei subway mußt du alles selber bezahlen, plus die lizens. daran gehen die meisten pleite und sind danach hoch verschuldet.


----------



## non_believer (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Mit subway kann ichgar nix mehr anfangen. Ich war da mal mit nem Kumpel was essen (beide das gleiche) und danach hatten wir 2 Tage lang die Sche***erei. Schon wenn ich an so nem Laden vorbei gehe wird mir schlecht. 

Aber wem es schmeckt -> nur zu und Guten Hunger!


----------



## Hanskaese (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

ich ess gerade nen Nugatring vom Becker Göttlich diese Dinger

(ist zwar nicht mehr now, aber heute Mittag hatte ich 2x Currywurst von Meika)

joa... und gleich gibt es noch nen Schokomilchreis


----------



## Unbenannt123 (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Ich dippe gerade ne Banane schön ins Nutella-Glas. 
Sündhaft, aber richtig lecker. 

Da wird morgen bei McFit schön Sport gemacht.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Zum Frühstück gabs 300 Gramm argentinische Rinderlende mit Kräuterbutter. Ohne verwässernde Beilagen (Gemüse usw.) 

cYa


----------



## SilentKilla (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Ihr habt ja ne klasse Kantine bei der Computec Media AG. 

Aber wenn ich will, hol ich mir Rinderlende ausm Lidl und mach das selbst.  Is schon verdammt lecker, wenn man die Gabel ins weiche Fleisch sticht und das Blut noch oben rausläuft.


----------



## roadgecko (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Wenn ich will, hol ich mir das Rinder Steak ausm Tiefkühlfach, oder "frisch" aus´em Gastronomiehandel 

Aber ich mag es eher durch. Mit diesem Blut kann ich nichts anfangen. *duck und wegrenn*


----------



## PCGH_Marc (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

*@ PCGH_Marc*

Kantine? Metzger um die Ecke und eigener Herd 

cYa


----------



## roadgecko (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

now eating... Milka Tender


----------



## Riezonator (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

2 Schüsseln sau teures Vitalis Schoko Müsli 

Als Azubi im Handwerk hat man es halt dicke mit der Kohle xD


----------



## SilentKilla (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Die Ofenfrische - Special mit extra Käse und Salami 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Two-Face (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Mann, echt ihr typen macht mich hungrig. 

Ich glaub, ich bestell gleich ne goße Pizza für mich und meine Freundin, die steht voll auf italienisches Essen.


----------



## kc1992 (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Ekliges Zwieback zum Frühstück und nen tollen Teee....ICH KÖNNT KOTZEN!
Ich habs irgendwie mit meiner Magendarmgrippe das geht echt nich mehr klar -.-'
ICH WILL AUCH NE LECKERE PIZZA ESSEN


----------



## DanielX (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Ich hab zwei Kannen Kaffe gegessen sonst nichts. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## msix38 (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Brot mit Wurst und Käse.


----------



## TheGamler (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

hmmm ein total leckeres Schnitzelbrötchen 
Und das Gewürzketchup!   ich könnt darin baden


----------



## grubsnek (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

heute morgen: n dreivierteltes Baguette mit Käse (Camenbert)
heute abend: Fischstäbchen

Heut gibts leider kein Fleisch  Aschermittwoch


----------



## Two-Face (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Was, wie jetzt? ich kenn kein, außer vielleicht meine gottüberzeugte Oma, der am Aschermitwoch kein Fleisch isst.
Scheiß doch auf so einen Quatsch!!!


----------



## msix38 (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Muss ich jetzt anfangen zu fasteN?


----------



## grubsnek (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Was, wie jetzt? ich kenn kein, außer vielleicht meine gottüberzeugte Oma, der am Aschermitwoch kein Fleisch isst.
> Scheiß doch auf so einen Quatsch!!!



im katholischen Bayern in das noch n wenig anders 




> Muss ich jetzt anfangen zu fasteN


Bei deinen Gewicht solltest vll drüber nachdenken


----------



## Two-Face (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Ich komm auch aus dem "katholischem" Bayern. Aber tzotzdem darf ich essen was ich will


----------



## aurionkratos (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Esse gerade Cornflakes


----------



## msix38 (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*



grubsnek schrieb:


> Bei deinen Gewicht solltest vll drüber nachdenken


Woher willst du wissen wieviel ich wiege


----------



## roadgecko (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Mhhh.... Weintrauben - Grün - Kernlos


----------



## grubsnek (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*



msix38 schrieb:


> Woher willst du wissen wieviel ich wiege



na, schau dich doch mal an


----------



## msix38 (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*



grubsnek schrieb:


> na, schau dich doch mal an


Ich sehe mich und bin glücklich


----------



## Bloemfontein (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

So geht es mir auch ich bin vollends zufrieden, was einige aus meiner klasse nicht sein dürften
Ich freu mich schon auf den Corny Darkchocolade, den ich gleich verspeisen werde


----------



## Q4teX (1. März 2009)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Bio Lasagne


----------



## battle_fee (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Immer noch den Schöner Macher Döner


----------



## maschine (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Hab grade meine verbrannte Pizza gegessen, schon das dritte mal in Folge das ich die im Ofen vergessen hab


----------



## SLIKX (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*



maschine schrieb:


> Hab grade meine verbrannte Pizza gegessen, schon das dritte mal in Folge das ich die im Ofen vergessen hab


das passiert mir auch dauernt einmal hatte ich die 40 Minuten zu lange drin


----------



## Flenor Eldar (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*



SLIKX schrieb:


> das passiert mir auch dauernt einmal hatte ich die 40 Minuten zu lange drin



o.O das si schon versammt lange, ich hab des letzte mal meine nudeln vergessen... war dann au ned schön die noch zu essen xD


----------



## SLIKX (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

mit der Pizza konnte man Frisby spieln so hart war die die wollt ich nichma mein Hund zum essen geben


----------



## Tecqu (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

eine Lachs Tiefkühlpizza *lecker*


----------



## Doney (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

gleich jibbet hackauflauf


----------



## AMD64X2-User (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Pringles SourCream & Onion


----------



## euMelBeumel (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Ah hat ihn wieder wer ausgegraben^^ -> Bockwurscht!


----------



## Doney (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

ich wars  *meld*


----------



## kuki122 (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Milka KeksXXLSchokolade 
mit Mezzo Mix 

eben Hackfleischpizza


----------



## Doney (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

hackfleisch for ever


----------



## Two-Face (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

...nicht auf Spaghetti


----------



## Doney (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

ach warum nich?


----------



## Two-Face (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Ein Italiener sieht sowas als Blasphemie an seiner Nationalspeise. Außerdem schmeckt's mit Tomatensauce (natürlich selber gemachte, mit leckerem pikantem Touch) eh' besser.


----------



## Doney (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

ja der italiener... der hält sich da ma raus... aber hast fast schon recht... nix geht über ne richtig gute reine tomatensauce... haust du maggiwürze an die spaghetti... ich glaub dass is nur ne krankheit mancher sächsischer haushalte (wie bei mir ) 

carbonara (ka wie mans schreibt) is auch lecker


----------



## euMelBeumel (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Wer haut denn Maggi an die Nudeln


----------



## Two-Face (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Die, die Weißwurst mit scharfem Senf essen.


----------



## mixxed_up (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Kartoffeln mit Salz.***** Trennkost...


----------



## Two-Face (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Was ist daran so schlimm? Rohe Kartoffeln mit Salz oder gekochte?


----------



## euMelBeumel (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Joa Pellkartoffeln mit Butter und Salz - geile Sache


----------



## mixxed_up (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Pellkartoffeln mi Salz, gekocht. Sonst nichts.-_-


----------



## euMelBeumel (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Ne das is zu trocken für mich


----------



## Two-Face (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Schmeckt doch lecker, dagegen ist eigentlich nie was einzuwenden.


----------



## Doney (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

kartoffeln mit schale butter und salz 

ich hasse soße an de kartoffelbn.... salz 

ich bin sowieso salzgestört deswegen das maggi


----------



## euMelBeumel (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

ja aber ich brauch was dazu das schmiert 

Maggi versaut einem nur die Geschmacksnerven^^


----------



## Doney (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

nimm butter  BUTTER!!!


----------



## euMelBeumel (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*



Doney schrieb:


> nimm butter  BUTTER!!!



ja mach ich doch, steht doch weiter vorn


----------



## Two-Face (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Hmm, ich und ein Kumpel haben mal Maggi pur probiert, ein paar Tropfen schmecken ziemlich gut, muss ich sagen.


----------



## euMelBeumel (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Ich kenne Leute die haben sich in ihrer Kindheit nur von Fertigzeug und Maggimist ernährt, denkst du die können in einem Salat oder so irgendwas heraus schmecken? Die brauchen immer irgendwo extra Würze, weil sie sonst nur blanke Konsistenz im Mund haben


----------



## kuki122 (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Leute, hier gehts drum was ihr gerade esst und nicht um eure Maggi Vorliebe 

Gerade:
Schokolade!


----------



## iceman650 (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

ähm ich esse grade chili und wasabi chips^^
hab ich unter meinem monitor gefunden.


----------



## euMelBeumel (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

lecker^^

selbst gemachtes Sandwich mit Käse & Bacon - genial


----------



## Doney (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

motherfucking krautmausch


----------



## Bejus (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Selfmade Kräuterquark auf Brötchen mit ner Dose Thunfisch...
Für den Quark:
500g Magerquark, 100ml wasser für die Konsistenz, Petersilie, Frühlingszwiebel, Basilikum, Salz, Pfeffer, Chillie, Kräutermischung aus dem Kühlregal, wenn man noch nen wenig Kohlenhydrate dazu haben will nach belieben noch ca. 75g Haferflocken in den Quark, schmeckt man net raus


----------



## mixxed_up (29. März 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Eine leckere 5min Terrine.


----------



## xTr3m3-0lm (29. März 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Ich hab mir grad so ne halbe Packung "Gummibärenfrösche" von Haribo reingezogen. Aber jetzt gibts was gescheites zu essen


----------



## 8800 GT (29. März 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Ochsenbäckchen mit Rotkraut und Knödeln


----------



## Necrobutcher (29. März 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Tramal


----------



## HolySh!t (29. März 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Die Flasche vom Tüffi Kakao, also nur druff rumkaun


----------



## AMD64X2-User (30. März 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Ne Stange Mamba! Dazu ne Flasche Schwip Schwap!


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (30. März 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Gibt gleich Ofen-Salami-Baguettes und dazu ein Köstritzer Schwarz!^^


----------



## mixxed_up (30. März 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

8x Eis.


----------



## Painkiller (31. März 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Kekse + Kaffee @ Büro....^^


----------



## INU.ID (31. März 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Jetzt gerade Kaminwurzerl mit Chili (ausm Aldi *schmatz*)


----------



## stefan.net82 (31. März 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

ein baguette mit rama, himbeermarmelade, zusammen mir einer tasse milch!


----------



## Painkiller (31. März 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

mhm, kekse weg & kaffee weg *Panik macht sich breit* xD


----------



## Painkiller (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Hab gerade ein schönes Schnitzel + Bratkartoffeln vernichtet....


----------



## computertod (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Ich auch Schnitzel, allerdings mit viel Zwiebeln und Kartoffelsalat


----------



## Necrobutcher (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Zum Mittagessen nen Eiweißshake, jez nen Apfel und nacher gibts Magerquark mit Thunfisch...^^


----------



## kuki122 (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Erdbeeren mit Zucker.


----------



## Necrobutcher (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Wie kann man erdbeeren nur zuckern??????


----------



## HolySh!t (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*



Necrobutcher schrieb:


> Wie kann man erdbeeren nur zuckern??????


Ehh das is lecker


----------



## Gast XXXX (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Genau und dazu Sahne drüber ... OMG wie köstlich!


----------



## Necrobutcher (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Sahne is ja noch OK aber Zucker? Ihr solltet vll. mal richtige Erdbeeren essen und nicht die vom Kik


----------



## HolySh!t (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*



Necrobutcher schrieb:


> Sahne is ja noch OK aber Zucker? Ihr solltet vll. mal richtige Erdbeeren essen und nicht die vom Kik


Ich ess nur Erdbeeren ausm eignen Garten


----------



## Gast XXXX (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Ich wüßte nicht seit wann man Erdbeeren beim Kik kaufen kann!


----------



## TerrorTomato (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

im moment befinden sich ne packung Brownies ausm Aldi auf dem weg in meinem Magen


----------



## Grell_Sutcliff (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Stopf grad den Magen mit den restlichen Frikadellen die heute mittag übrig geblieben sind...


----------



## PCGH_Marc (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Kühles Blondes und Gurkensalat


----------



## Sarge_70 (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Ne vollreife Mango und frische Jumbodatteln zu später Stunde...


----------



## Painkiller (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Kekse + Wasser zum Frühstück...^^


----------



## Painkiller (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

mhmm... Hab noch ein paar Hanuta rumliegen... Die sind jetzt fällig...


----------



## stefan.net82 (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

käsestangerl, natur-joghuhrt, landliebe grieß pudding...das wird gleich in den magen befördert


----------



## kuki122 (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## computertod (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Fleisch(Stadt)wurst 

heute Mittag gabs Gulasch und Nudeln. auch nicht schlecht


----------



## euMelBeumel (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Viel viel Obst - jammi


----------



## Gast XXXX (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Döner!


----------



## computertod (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

ich war grad Pizzaessen.
gibt der mir tatsächlich nen 5er zuviel wieder raus^^


----------



## Painkiller (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Knoppers..^^ (Ja, ich weiß das es noch nicht halb 10 is )


----------



## computertod (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Döner, mit Spezialsoße


----------



## Painkiller (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Beschreib mal deine Spezialsoße...^^


----------



## Scheolin (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*



ConNerVos schrieb:


> Döner!


 
Ich auch


----------



## -Masterchief- (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Eis! und heute abend Spaghetti Bolongnese


----------



## computertod (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Beschreib mal deine Spezialsoße...^^


keine Ahnung, der hat jedenfalls ne normale und ne spezialsoße und ich ess schon immer mit Spezialsoße. schmeckt besser.


----------



## Two-Face (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Hab' mir gerade Zucchini mit Karotten und Paprika in Soja-Sauce aus der Pfanne gegönnt.


----------



## $DaViD$ (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Hatte grad en Döner war aber nicht empfehlenswert bei diesem heißen Wetter xD


----------



## Painkiller (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Hab mir ein paniertes Schnitzel reingezogen (mit Ketchup, dazu gabs 5 Scheiben Brot)....
Natürlich kaltes Schnitzel... Bei dem Wetter ist was warmes tödlich... xD


----------



## Riot_deluxe (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Grünes Pesto(Mein Rezept):

1 Packung (120g) geriebener Parmesan
1 Strauß BIO-Basilikum (Gibts in Plastiktöpfchen im Supermarkt)
1 Packung (60g) Pinienkerne 
3 Knoblauchzehen
100ml Olivenöl (Am besten nativ und BIO)
1 Eßlöffel Balsamico
Salz/Pfeffer

Alles im Mixer pürieren, mit Salz/Pfeffer abschmecken und über Spaghetti geben

Gabs als Mittagessen...


----------



## kuki122 (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*



computertod schrieb:


> keine Ahnung, der hat jedenfalls ne normale und ne spezialsoße und ich ess schon immer mit Spezialsoße. schmeckt besser.



Ich glaube das ist Deutschlandweit so. 

Zumindest hatte das bis jetzt auch jeder Döner bei uns... ( Die kommen und gehen ja fast wöchentlich  )

Marmeladenbrot mit Kakao.


----------



## Painkiller (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Bin gerade am Knoppers vernichten....


----------



## Gamer_95 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Ich ess gerade Pizza 
Is mein Abendessen.
Kein Wunder wenn man in den Ferien erst um 20:00 Uhr Abends aufsteht


----------



## msimpr (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Hm?

Pizza am Morgen merkwürdig

Ich ess gleich ein Rinderfilet


----------



## Painkiller (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Ich mampf gerade Kuchen...


----------



## M1ng1 (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

ich knabbere in der arbeit gerade ketchup chips =P
leckaaa


----------



## STSLeon (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Müsli mit Joghurt und Apfel


----------



## Painkiller (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Gerade erfolgreich 2 Stück Kuchen vernichtet....


----------



## Necthor (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Hatte grade keine Milch da, also hab ich die Müsli so aufgegessen.

Verdammt trocken das zeuch, muss ich schon sagen!


----------



## Uziflator (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Selbst gemachtes Baguette   *jam Jam*


----------



## Painkiller (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Gleich gibts Wurstsalat + Brot *Mijam*


----------



## computertod (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

walnuss und vanille/schoko eis


----------



## Low (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Luft und Liebe


----------



## dome793 (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Ich esse gerade ne Packung Maltesers


----------



## -Masterchief- (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Low ! bist du nicht der der die Rocky Horror Pc Show eröffnet hat  
Einfach nur herlich 

Tja ich esse grade Hänchen


----------



## stefan.net82 (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Entree: Kürbis mit Kartoffel 

Dessert: Magertopfen mit Milch und Müsli


----------



## -Masterchief- (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Ihr mit eurem exotischen Essen 
Ich hab grade noch Späzle und Salat gegessen


----------



## Bääängel (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Gleich leckeren Tomate Mozarella Basilikum Teller und Rucola Salat.


----------



## Painkiller (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Kuchen....^^


----------



## stefan.net82 (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

...Müsli mit Milch, dazu dann ein Vanille-Joghurt...


----------



## Pagz (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Oreo Kekse nom nom nom


----------



## dome793 (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Ein Mars


----------



## Amigo (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Dr. Oetker Die Ofenfrische - Hawaii | legga!


----------



## mixxed_up (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Joghurt.


----------



## Amigo (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

2 leckere Stücken Schokokuchen mit Kirschen vom Bäcker! *jam-jam*
Nu noch ne Schrippe mit Salami hinterher...


----------



## FreshStyleZ (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

pizza !


----------



## kuki122 (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

thunfisch mit toas


----------



## -NTB- (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*



kuki122 schrieb:


> thunfisch mit toas




uii lekker

salamibrötchen FTW


----------



## kuki122 (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Das schmeckt! 

Natürlich darf man den Thunfisch nicht direkt auf den Toast machen, sondern muss ich "dazu essen" .


----------



## HIrNI (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

5 MinutenTerine welche nicht 5Min durchgezogen hat..."knusper"


----------



## stefan.net82 (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

...Studentenfutter...


----------



## Painkiller (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Kuchen...


----------



## computertod (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

ne dicke fette Fleischwurst


----------



## klaus$ (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

pizza


----------



## stefan.net82 (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Pasta Asciutta und eine Banane als Dessert


----------



## coati (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Vor 10 mins ein Toast mit Fischstäbchen verdrückt


----------



## nyso (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Nix atm^^
Viel gabs aber heut auch nicht^^


----------



## stefan.net82 (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Cranberry Müsli mit Sojamilch+Joghurt


----------



## nyso (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Wieso Sojamilch, wenn du dann doch ein Milchprodukt zu dir nimmst?


----------



## stefan.net82 (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Als kleine Geschmacksabwechslung, Kuhmilch nehme ich sonst eh sogut wie jeden Tag zum Müsli dazu
Das Joghurt ist sozusagen der Nachtisch.


----------



## Painkiller (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Kuchen + Kaffee


----------



## FreshStyleZ (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

pfirsich, toast mit serano, kakao.
kaffee trink ich nie, deshalb liebe ich auch den effekt, wenn man energy drink getrunken hat


----------



## Painkiller (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Gleich gibts lecker Schinkennudeln.... *Mampfi*


----------



## theLamer (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Ne ganze Packung Pullmoll classic... hatte iwie Heißhunger drauf 
Also Husten bekomm ich heute nicht mehr xD


----------



## R4Z3R (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

American Cookie


----------



## nyso (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Eben Buitoni Eliche mit vegetarischer Bolognesesauce, jetzt noch zwei Pizzasticks Champignon.


----------



## stefan.net82 (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

...Landliebe Erdbeereiscreme...


----------



## Painkiller (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Bei mir gabs ein Schnitzel und jetzt einen Eiskaffee...


----------



## computertod (31. August 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

selbstgemachtes Popkorn, dauert nur etwas lang bis die fertig sind^^


----------



## Painkiller (31. August 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Ich hatte ein leckeres Schnitzel mit Bratkartoffeln


----------



## CPU-GPU (31. August 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

den "King des Monats" bei BurgerKing gabs bei mir gerade^^


----------



## Doc_Evil (31. August 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Meine bessere Hälfte hat Chilli gekocht...
Wie soll ichs sagen...PIKANT


----------



## Painkiller (31. August 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Das Chilli oder deine bessere Hälfte? 

Werd mir jetzt erstmal ein Knoppers zwischen die Kiemen hauen.
(Ich weiß... Es is schon nach halb 10 )


----------



## eman84 (31. August 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

selbstgemachte Burger mit Chili


----------



## -Masterchief- (1. September 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Bandnudeln mit Thunfischsauce


----------



## ich558 (1. September 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Ein Lebkuchen  Da ich gerade vom Führerschein heimkam folgen aus Faulheit evtl noch Mikrowellenpommes oder paar Brote


----------



## Painkiller (1. September 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Ich häng gerade über einer 15er Packung Toffifee  Davor gabs Pizza und Salat


----------



## -Masterchief- (1. September 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Lecker!
Ich hatte gerade noch n Eis.


----------



## zøtac (1. September 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

War grad am Kuchen Buffet vom Hotel, Mjam 
(Ich bin nicht Fett aber wenn ich noch laenger bleib werd ichs )


----------



## computertod (1. September 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

grad gabs Spagetthi


----------



## CPU-GPU (1. September 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

bei mir gibts grad kekse die ich aus italien mitgebracht hab. Da is so limone drin, schmeckt sehr fein


----------



## -Masterchief- (2. September 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Ich habe gerade "gefrühstückt" Toast


----------



## Painkiller (2. September 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Mein mir gibts gerade Kaffee + Kuchen

Typisches Bürofrühstück halt


----------



## -Masterchief- (2. September 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Brot mit Wurst^^


----------



## computertod (2. September 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

2 Nektarinen, und vorher noch ein bisschen Kuchen


----------



## -Masterchief- (2. September 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Spiegelei mit Brötchen.
Und Hela Ketchup


----------



## kero81 (2. September 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Grad nen Klassiker.

Weißbrot mit Käse und Schinken...


----------



## püschi (4. September 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Einen leckeren Dönerteller mit allem drum und dran beim Türken von nebenan


----------



## Low (4. September 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Sahne Schnitzel mit Reis


----------



## Pikus (4. September 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Chilliiiiiiii


----------



## CPU-GPU (4. September 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Butterbrezel


----------



## Nomad (4. September 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Gummibärchen und Prinzenrolle


----------



## Two-Face (5. September 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Gerade gebratene Forelle mit Butter darüber. Hat exzellent geschmeckt, wäre der nur nicht so schnell weggewesen. Die übrige Forelle war in Kräuter eingelegt, das schmeckte widerlich, wie Wurst.


----------



## nyso (5. September 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*



Two-Face schrieb:


> das schmeckte widerlich, wie Wurst.



Das ich das mal von dir höre, damit hätte ich nie gerechtet, Mr. Metztkerssohn

Grad ne Tiefkühlbretzel, aber anstatt mit Salz mit Sesam bestreut.


----------



## Two-Face (5. September 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Öhm, wenn ich Fisch esse, dann erwarte ich auch, dass der nach Fisch schmeckt.

Ich weiß ja nicht, wie das bei dir ist: Wenn die Paprika nach Tomate schemckt, ist dir das dann auch recht, oder was?


----------



## nyso (5. September 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Die Frage nach dem Geschmack^^

Wenn du Erdbeerjoghurt isst, wonach schmeckt der dann?

Nach Erdbeer? Nö, nach Schimmelpilz, daraus wird nämlich das Aroma gewonnen


----------



## Two-Face (5. September 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Kommt drauf an was für Joghurt, ich habe schließlich mal zugesehen, wie der gemacht wird.

Allerdings ist das kein guter Vergleich, immerhin geht es hier um etwas, das so heftig verwürzt wurde, dass es nach was völlig anderes geschmeckt hat.


----------



## nyso (5. September 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Wonach schmeckt denn Fleisch ohne Gewürze?

Wie sagt mein Vater so gerne? Nach Knüppel aufn Kopp^^

Fleisch ist nur durch Gewürze überhaupt zu ertragen^^


----------



## mixxed_up (5. September 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an was für Joghurt, ich habe schließlich mal zugesehen, wie der gemacht wird.
> 
> Allerdings ist das kein guter Vergleich, immerhin geht es hier um etwas, das so heftig verwürzt wurde, dass es nach was völlig anderes geschmeckt hat.




Alte Socken mit Kräuterbutter sind doch bestimmt auch lecker.


----------



## nyso (5. September 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*



mixxed_up schrieb:


> Alte Socken mit Kräuterbutter sind doch bestimmt auch lecker.




Könnten aber etwas zäh sein


----------



## Two-Face (5. September 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*



nyso schrieb:


> Wonach schmeckt denn Fleisch ohne Gewürze?
> 
> Wie sagt mein Vater so gerne? Nach Knüppel aufn Kopp^^
> 
> Fleisch ist nur durch Gewürze überhaupt zu ertragen^^


 Hier gings aber nicht um Rindfleisch oder so, sondern um Fisch - und den kann man (ob du's glauben willst oder nicht) auch ohne Gewürze essen (vielleicht eine kleine Prise Knoblauchpfeffer zum Verfeinern, aber auch nicht mehr).
Und Fleisch ohne Gewürze kann man durchaus noch essen - es muss halt nur durch sein.


----------



## nyso (5. September 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Fisch ohne Gewürze?
Nur wenn man Rauch nicht als Gewürz ansieht
Hab ja selber lange genug diese Leichenteile gegessen, sogar mal nen Stück Hai


----------



## Two-Face (5. September 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Der Fisch war gebraten, und nicht geräuchert (wobei frisch geräuchterte Forelle, direkt aus dem Räucherofen noch besser schmeckt.). Wie gesagt, arg' viel mehr als 'n bissl Knoblauchpfeffer war da nicht dran, lediglich das bereits bratfertige Filet war in Kräuter eingewickelt und schmeckte nach Weißwurst.


----------



## Nomad (5. September 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Gummibärchen und Crêpe


----------



## Sash (5. September 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

meine mutter hatte rollladen gemacht.. mal sehen wenn ich zu den geh und was bekomm..


----------



## Two-Face (5. September 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Das heißt eigentlich "Rouladen", Rollladen sind das, was über deinen Fenstern hängen.

Rechtschreibung war allerdings offenbar eh' nie deine Stärke.


----------



## CPU-GPU (5. September 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*



Sash schrieb:


> meine mutter hatte rollladen gemacht


mein vater hat die auch erst neulich gemacht, weil n paar kaputt waren  

Ich ess grad mal schnell n Leberwurstwecken


----------



## Pikus (5. September 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Das heißt eigentlich "Rouladen", Rollladen sind das, was über deinen Fenstern *hängt*.
> 
> Rechtschreibung war allerdings offenbar eh' nie deine Stärke.



Deine grad auch nicht


----------



## Two-Face (5. September 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Öhm, wenn dann Grammatik, als echten Rechtschreibfehler, so wie die, was Sash dauernd (z.T. offenbar beabsichtigt) landet, kann man das nicht bezeichnen.


----------



## Pikus (5. September 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Okay  aber der gedanke an Rolladen mit soße und klößen.. Mjam  Hat man höchstens etwas schwer zu kauen


----------



## Sash (5. September 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

pff, sagt der richtige. und ich hab echt gedacht das die schreibweise die gleiche ist.


----------



## msimpr (5. September 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

@Sash

Soso Rolladen.

Düfte ich mal probieren?

Und erfahren wie sie die Rollladen gebraten hat?

Wie hat sie die denn durchgeschnitten bekommen? Muss wohl ganz schön anstrengend geween sein.......


----------



## Sash (5. September 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

kettensäge, wie sonst? gott...


----------



## zøtac (5. September 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Einen Crispy Chicken, ein Big Tasty Bacon und eine Mc Apple Tasche. Im TS wurde mir untergewicht unsterstellt, das werden wir ja sehen 
Wenn ich nicht an verfettung sterbe bekomm ich vielleicht noch mit wie McDonalds von Apple verklagt wird


----------



## Nomad (9. September 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Prinzenrolle


----------



## Pikus (9. September 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

vor 20min: Köttbullar


----------



## Flotter Geist (9. September 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Fischstäbchen


----------



## Hardwell (10. September 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

banane


----------



## nyso (10. September 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Gemüseburger, jamjam


----------



## Necrobutcher (10. September 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Bezeichne son Gemüsebrot doch nicht als Burger


----------



## nyso (10. September 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Heißt aber so, steht auf der Verpackung^^


----------



## Hardwell (10. September 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

toast


----------



## Pikus (10. September 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

After eight


----------



## nyso (10. September 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Grad gabs Nudeln mit vegetarischer Bolognesesauce
Und gleich noch nen Becks Green Lemon hinterher


----------



## Two-Face (10. September 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Habe gerade irgend' einen Käse aus dem Kühlschrank gegessen, schmeckte zwar pikant und gut gewürzt, aber der Grundgeschmack machte auf die Geschmacksknospen einen seltsamen Eindruck. Schweizer Käse halt, mag den normalerweise eh' nich so...

Ein Hacker-Pschorr Münchner Gold hat den Geschmack aber weggespült, jetzt zur Feier des Tages eine Mohnschnecke.


----------



## computertod (10. September 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

4 Brote mit Zwiebelmettwurst, ein bisschen Ketchup und Käse


----------



## The_Freak (10. September 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Eine Antibiotika Tablette für meine Mittelohrentzündung, jammi!


----------



## Two-Face (11. September 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Im Moment wartet wieder meine samstägliche Weißwurst. War extra noch im Supermarkt, 'n Franziskaner kaufen, Münchner Gold schmeckt nicht dazu.


----------



## CPU-GPU (14. September 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Maultascha


----------



## Pikus (14. September 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Ursi Quetschi


----------



## püschi (17. September 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Baguette!


----------



## PCGH_Marc (18. September 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Tiramisu-Eis mit Schlagsahne


----------



## Nomad (19. September 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Gleich Bratkartoffeln


----------



## kuki122 (19. September 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Schoko-Eis mit Schokostreuseln.


----------



## mixxed_up (26. September 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Pilzpfanne.


----------



## msimpr (26. September 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Guten Appetit


----------



## PCGH_Marc (26. September 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Kroketten + Cordon Bleu + Gurkensalat


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. September 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Um die Zeit? Respekt. 
Ich schleck lieber an was rum, das bei mir im Bett liegt.


----------



## CPU-GPU (26. September 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

an ner alte pizza also


----------



## Pravasi (27. September 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Warum ist er im Internet wenn er im Bett rumschleckt?


----------



## Painkiller (27. September 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Weil er an nem Laptop schleckt! 

BTT:

Kaffee + Knoppers


----------



## nyso (27. September 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Weil er an nem Laptop schleckt!



Am alten Diskettenlaufwerk

@T: Stulle mit Bio-Honig


----------



## mixxed_up (27. September 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*



nyso schrieb:


> Am alten Diskettenlaufwerk
> 
> @T: Stulle mit Bio-Honig




Von wegen Veganer. Für nen Veganer der *manchmal* ne Ausnahme macht, sind das aber zu viele Ausnahmen. 

@ Topic

Gleich vegetarische Tortellini mit Ketchup.


----------



## Pikus (27. September 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Pöh, veganer/vegetarier. ohne fleisch geht nix! 

@T:
Eine schale schokomüsli


----------



## mixxed_up (27. September 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*



Davin's Theorie schrieb:


> Pöh, veganer/vegetarier. ohne fleisch geht nix!




So ein Schwachsinn, warum lebe ich dann noch? Gerade fängt meine 20. Woche ohne Fleisch an, und ich fühle mich toll.

@Topic
Gleich gibts dazu noch Pudding.


----------



## nyso (27. September 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*



mixxed_up schrieb:


> Von wegen Veganer. Für nen Veganer der *manchmal* ne Ausnahme macht, sind das aber zu viele Ausnahmen.



Ach, ich mache selten Ausnahmen.
Aktuell ess ich z.B. fast nur Rohkost, da kann bei dem Wetter auch mal etwas Honig nicht schaden


----------



## CPU-GPU (27. September 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*



mixxed_up schrieb:


> @ Topic
> 
> Gleich vegetarische Tortellini mit Ketchup.


 das würde bei mir mein Mülleimer "futtern"


----------



## mixxed_up (27. September 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> das würde bei mir mein Mülleimer "futtern"




Wieso musst du eigentlich immer gleich so übertreiben? Kindergarten hier ...


----------



## CPU-GPU (27. September 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

nix kindergarten, wenigstens hab ich ein geregeltes leben 
wenn schon vegitarsiche Tortellini, dann wenigstens mit ner gscheiten Soße, aber doch nicht mit so ner Zuckerpampe, und dann warscheinlich noch kalt ausm Kühlschrank raus


----------



## mixxed_up (27. September 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> nix kindergarten, wenigstens hab ich ein geregeltes leben
> wenn schon vegitarsiche Tortellini, dann wenigstens mit ner gscheiten Soße, aber doch nicht mit so ner Zuckerpampe, und dann warscheinlich noch kalt ausm Kühlschrank raus



Ketchup mach ich da nur drauf, weil grad nichts anderes da ist, oder glaubst du ich esse gerne etwas mit Ketchup als Soße?

Und was hat das ganze hier mit einem geregelten Leben zu tun?


----------



## CPU-GPU (27. September 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

das weisst du selber 

Und zur soße: dann stell ich mich lieber 10 Minuten mehr annen Herd und hab danach was genießbares zu essen, als aus reiner faulheit/bequemlichkeit son zeugs über die guten Lebensmittel zu schütten...


----------



## Pikus (27. September 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*



mixxed_up schrieb:


> So ein Schwachsinn, warum lebe ich dann noch? Gerade fängt meine 20. Woche ohne Fleisch an, und ich fühle mich toll.
> 
> @Topic
> Gleich gibts dazu noch Pudding.



Mensch, nimm doch nicht immer alles so ernst 
Jeder hat seine eigene einstellung, und meine ist: Fleisch geht immer.
Ich respektiere deine einstellung, kann sie aber nich nachvollziehen


----------



## mixxed_up (27. September 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*



Davin's Theorie schrieb:


> Mensch, nimm doch nicht immer alles so ernst
> Jeder hat seine eigene einstellung, und meine ist: Fleisch geht immer.
> Ich respektiere deine einstellung, kann sie aber nich nachvollziehen



Warum nicht? 

Um diese Meinung nachzuvollziehen, musst du einige Tage ohne Fleisch leben, dann wirst auch du merken, dass daran nichts schlimmes ist. 

@ CPU-GPU

Ich weiß immer noch nicht was du meinst, raus mit der Sprache!


----------



## CPU-GPU (27. September 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

aber toll kann daran auch nix sein...


----------



## nyso (27. September 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> aber toll kann daran auch nix sein...



Doch, weil man sich nicht mehr am Tierholocaust schuldig macht

BTW: Jetzt gibts Eintopf mit Kartoffeln, Rote Beete, Mohrrüben, Zwiebeln und einer Menge Gewürze. 
Und zum Abendbrot dann wieder Rotkohl/Mohrrüben/Apfel- Rohkost


----------



## CPU-GPU (27. September 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*



nyso schrieb:


> Doch, weil man sich nicht mehr am Tierholocaust schuldig macht


ich geb dir recht, GRÖßTENTEILS ist es unzumutbar wie mit lebewesen umgegangen wird, um ein paar blechstücke mehr in einem beutel zu haben 
JEDOCH kann man auch mit gutem gewissen fleisch essen, indem man, wie wir, bei einer kleinen metzgerei sein fleisch kauft, bei dem man den Bauer von dem das Fleisch kommt, noch persönlich kennt und weiß dass die Tiere dort ein anständiges würdevolles leben führen. Und keine reinen geldmaschinen sind...
Es liegt nun mal immer noch in der Natur des Menschen, auch fleisch zu essen. Ohne hätte er sich nicht so weit entwickeln können wie er heute ist 

@Thema: bei mir gibts jetzt Gulasch mit Spätzle


----------



## Pikus (27. September 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> Es liegt nun mal immer noch in der Natur des Menschen, auch fleisch zu essen. Ohne hätte er sich nicht so weit entwickeln können wie er heute ist



 Besser hätt ichs nicht sagen können! 




CPU-GPU schrieb:


> ich geb dir recht, GRÖßTENTEILS ist es unzumutbar wie mit lebewesen umgegangen wird, um ein paar blechstücke mehr in einem beutel zu haben
> JEDOCH kann man auch mit gutem gewissen fleisch essen, indem man, wie wir, bei einer kleinen metzgerei sein fleisch kauft, bei dem man den Bauer von dem das Fleisch kommt, noch persönlich kennt und weiß dass die Tiere dort ein anständiges würdevolles leben führen. Und keine reinen geldmaschinen sind...


Da hast du reccht, aber leider ist das zu vielen leuten egal. die kaufen einafch das günstigste bzw das, was bei ihnen am nächsten zu bekommen ist.


----------



## CPU-GPU (27. September 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

jo, wobei ich dieses günstige fleisch auch so nicht kaufen würde, weil die Qualität einfach darunter leidet. Man schmeckt einfach, wie das Tier lebte. Und das ist bei so Großdiscountern einfach kein gutes Leben dass die tiere in den "Betrieben" führten. Und das schmeckt man auch. Dagegen fleisch dass von einem kleinen feinen Bauernhof kommt, das ist ein unterschied wie tag und nacht. Und für diesen genuss leg ich gerne ein paar € mehr aus. An lebensmitteln sollte man zu alllerletzt sparen, lieber weniger kippen oder benzin kaufen und son scheiss. Aber für sowas haben die leute komischerweise geld.... Nur für etwas lebenswichtiges, Lebensmittel, für sowas hat keiner geld .... schon komisch manchmal


----------



## nyso (27. September 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Mal zum billigen Fleisch:
BfR bestätigt: Sauerstoff macht Fleisch ranzig und zäh

Guten Appetit


----------



## Two-Face (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Backerbsen - pur aus der Hand.

Der perfekte Chips-Ersatz.


----------



## Painkiller (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Gab gerade zwei leckere Streichwurstbrote


----------



## CPU-GPU (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

n Bob der Baumeister Eis   schmeckt aber relativ gut


----------



## Two-Face (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Schweinsbraten mit Spätzle und Sauce und ein Bier dazu.


----------



## mixxed_up (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Eine Pizza Margherita. 

Aus dem Tiefkühlfach.


----------



## computertod (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Lasagne und einen Salat dazu


----------



## Pikus (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Frikadellen miot kartoffelpü und Mais


----------



## PCGH_Marc (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Noch gar nichts, kann mich nicht entscheiden


----------



## Pikus (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Pizza auffer LAN


----------



## htcerox (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Schnitzel, mit Kartoffeln, und Blumenkohl <--typisches Sonntagsessen


----------



## Airbag (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Noch gar nichts, kann mich nicht entscheiden




Glückspilz.
Ich habe nur noch Kartoffeln, Möhren, Bierschinken, Toast, Magarine und Gewürze zu hause. 

Hat jemand ne Idee was man daraus machen kann ?


----------



## Two-Face (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Was für Gewürze?


----------



## Airbag (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Coriander, Kümmel, Muskatnuss, Pfeffer, Rosmarin, Paprikapulver dürfte ich noch haben.

edit:
Und ne Currymischung. Ansonsten noch Honig,wie gerade bemerkt.

edit:
Werd mir glaube ich einfach Bratkartoffeln machen. 
Auch wenns so ein bisschen fad ist, hat man wenigstens was warmes zu essen.


----------



## Two-Face (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Daraus kann man schon was machen, nur der Bierschinken und die Margarine passen da nicht recht rein.

Ich würde aus den Kartoffeln (sofern es festkochende sind) Bratkartoffeln machen und die Karotten auch noch in die Pfanne hauen. Soja-Sauce würde dazu perfekt passen, aber leider hast du keins da, wie ich sehe. Du kannst allerdings mit den anderen Gewürzen 'n bissl rumexperimentieren, oft bekommt man überraschend gute Mischungen zusammen.

Toast mir der Margarine evtl. als Beilage, weiß aber nicht, ob das so gut dazu passt.


----------



## CPU-GPU (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

ich rette grad n schokoosterhasen vor seinem ende im müll, isn knappen monat abgeloffen, schmeckt aber noch super


----------



## Necrobutcher (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

<3 Harzer <3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CPU-GPU (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

was is das rechte denn fürn zeugs?
Ich geniesse grad n apfelkuchen von mutter


----------



## Pikus (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

das rechte ist der harzer käse 

@T: mülchschnidde


----------



## iceman650 (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

In einer halben Stunde (sind grade im Backofen) nehme ich ultrageile Rosmarinkartoffeln zu mir nehmen


----------



## Two-Face (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Lauchsuppe. Einer meiner Lieblingsspeisen seit anno 1805.


----------



## herethic (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Aachener Dominosteine.


----------



## Pikus (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Kalte Pizza und n Bier von gestern abend 
das ist natürlich mein frühstück


----------



## FreshStyleZ (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

kein gutes frühstuck
topic: magerquark, haferflocken und ner stunde mittagessen.
8 mahlzeiten am tag sind echt hart


----------



## nyso (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Bei mir gabs grad normale Cornflakes, ohne irgendwas, mit Bio-Soja-Reismilch


----------



## computertod (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Schnitzel mit Kartoffelsalat


----------



## nyso (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Vier Tomaten, die gestern 10 Kilometer weiter noch aufm Acker waren
Und davor eine rohe Rote Beete, die gestern ebenfalls noch fleißig gewachsen ist


----------



## Feuerreiter (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Zwei Äpfel sowie einen selbstgebackenen Brownie aus der Mikrowelle, 5 Minuten Zubereitungszeit inkl. Backen.


----------



## -Masterchief- (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Sehr leckere Hühner Suppe.


----------



## computertod (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

hab Hunger


----------



## Hardwell (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

döner döner!


----------



## seth0487 (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Nach dem es nicht gescheites in der Mensa gab, muss nun die TK-Pizza(natürlich Salami) von Penny herhalten!
Ansonsten gibt es von Brot/Toast über Gummi-Kram bis Müsli alles mögliche, was ich am PC esse.
Mach ich aber auch nur, wenn meine Freundin nicht da ist, da sie es vorzieht in Gesellschaft zu essen 
Ab und zu bringt meine Freundin auch Essen aus dem Kindergarten mit(nein sie ist kein kleine Kind dort, sondern Erzieherin)


----------



## Gast XXXX (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Flips!


----------



## Pikus (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Gleich gibt es selbstgemachtes Gyros


----------



## Sash (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

gleich gibts steak.. sollte eigentlich ein sauerbraten werden, haben uns aber für steak entschieden. und als vor oder nachspeise hühnersuppe.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*



> Gleich gibt es selbstgemachtes Gyros


Hab meine Portion schon am Mittag gehabt ( darf heute Nacht das Fenster offen lassen wegen dem ganzen Knofi, da beisst kein Vampir mehr ), aber ich halte gerne den Teller nochmal hin  Hm, Hannover, da hättest auch etwas näher an meinem Standort campieren können


----------



## Two-Face (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Grad' vorhin Gemüsepfanne, morgen wieder Weißwurst.


----------



## Namaker (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Eben grade 2 Packungen Tillmanns Fleischtoast, jetzt ne Pizza.


----------



## Sash (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

die 2 kleinen steaks waren gut.. mit kräuterbutter. wollte ich nur mal gesagt haben.


----------



## Namaker (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

2 Packungen Alpenmilchschokolade à 200 Gramm, Vanilleeis.


----------



## nyso (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Granatapfel, ich bin regelrecht süchtig nach den Dingern........


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*



> Granatapfel


Wäre mir um diese Uhrzeit etwas zu laut.


----------



## CPU-GPU (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

edle tropfen in nuss


----------



## computertod (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Semmelknödel


----------



## computertod (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

na soße is da schon noch dabei


----------



## -Masterchief- (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Rindfleisch Gemüsesuppe. Selfmade türlich^^


----------



## Amigo (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Döner
Soße: Knoblauch - scharf
Salat: Komplett

mit Käse


----------



## newjohnny (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Wellness Flakes "Red Fruit"


----------



## Painkiller (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Mittag is^^ Und Schinkennudeln gibts


----------



## Janny (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Nuddeln mit Käsesoße und Lachs


----------



## Namaker (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Grade 1kg Putenbrustfilet 
Leider ist das angebliche "Chili"pulver viel zu lasch


----------



## Gast XXXX (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Normal soll ja jeder essen können, also ich tu bei Chili con Carne extra noch getrockene Chilis vom Döner (dieses grobe Pulverzeug) rein und dann beißt das Essen auch zurück!


----------



## CPU-GPU (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Kieler Sprotten


----------



## computertod (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

ne große Packung Wurstsalat


----------



## Hendrix !!! (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Selbst gemachter Käsekuchen (von mir) mit Cranberries


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Heut Mittag gab es Huhn la Bomb mit Reis


----------



## Gast XXXX (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Thunfischpizza.


----------



## nyso (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Schon wieder nen Granatapfel.....

Wobei das nur unwesentlich teurer ist als eine abendliche Tafel Schokolade und dazu sogar sehr gesund ist


----------



## Pikus (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Einen Nikolaus


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Killer und Menschenfresser, was sollen die Kinder sagen wenn die das erfahren. Frikadellen mit Brötchen, oder war es umgekehrt sind in einem meiner 8 Mägen gelandet


----------



## Pikus (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Ist doch selber schuld, wenn er es nicht auf die reihe bekommt, das ich MORGENS was in meinen steifeln habe


----------



## Gast XXXX (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Labskaus, grob geschätzt 2 kg … nu is mir schlecht


----------



## taks (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Ich hatte heute zwei Äpfel und zwei leere Brötchen. 
Diät ftw!


----------



## Pikus (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Bah, labskaus 

Ich mampfe grad ne portion Tartufo.
Völlerei FTW!


----------



## CPU-GPU (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*



taks schrieb:


> Ich hatte heute zwei Äpfel und zwei leere Brötchen.
> Diät ftw!


machen wir ein spendenkonto für den armen auf 

Ich ess grad so chips, die schon zu lange offen sind und nicht mehr als knusprig durchgehen^^


----------



## RSX (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

500g Packung Magerquark, mit ein wenig Wasser cremiger gemacht, paar Tropfen Süßstoff und diese Aldi Cranberries. Myam!

Gruß


----------



## Janny (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Reis mit Hackfleisch und Paprika. Davor 2 Brötchen, einen Tomatenstrudel, 1 Schokobrötchen und 1 Berliner.


----------



## nyso (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Granatapfel, wie gestern, vorgestern, vorvorgestern, vorvorvor............................


----------



## Sesfontain (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

müsli


----------



## stefan.net82 (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

200g Müsli, 250 ml Milch, 500ml Buttermilch, 1 Banane


----------



## CPU-GPU (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

haha, ihr diätfanatiker


----------



## Pikus (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> haha, ihr diätfanatiker



So muss das sein 

@T: Pita Suflaki


----------



## Sash (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

magnum..


----------



## stefan.net82 (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*



Sash schrieb:


> magnum..


 
Die 9mm???

Dosen-Makrele naturell, 1 Semmelknödel, 1 Apfel mit Joghurt...


----------



## Pikus (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

nen bratapfel von gestern abend


----------



## Two-Face (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*



stefan.net82 schrieb:


> Die 9mm???



Fail, seit wann sind 9mm magnum.

Jetzt dann erst mal Weißwurst heute Abend Karpfen frisch aus dem Ofen.


----------



## Sash (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

45er.. natürlich.


----------



## stefan.net82 (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Spaghetti mit Parmesan


----------



## STSLeon (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Maultaschen


----------



## Novox (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Kartoffeln, Schweinelende und Spargel von gestern Abend steht gerade in der Mikrowelle  Den Spargel werd ich aber nicht essen !


----------



## Pikus (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Sahnetorte von gestern abend


----------



## PCGH_Marc (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Heute gibt's folgendes zum Abendessen:

• Glasierte Zwiebeln + Knoblauch mit gehacktem Blattspinat
• Lachsfilet und in Butter geschwenkte Bandnudeln
• Sahne, Parmesan, Pfeffer, Salz, Muskat




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nulchking (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Sieht echt lecker aus 

Bei mir gabs heute was schnelles vom Imbiss da Großputz bei den Großeltern angesagt war,
es war eine Extra Scharfe Currywurst mit einer Pommesspezial


----------



## CPU-GPU (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

erdnussflips, wobei die ja überwiegend aus mais und nicht aus erdnüssen bestehen^^


----------



## STSLeon (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Lasagne gab es grade eben


----------



## ChavezD (10. Januar 2011)

Lecker war letzte lanparty:
Kalte lasagne und Bier zum frühstück 

---------------------------
Gesendet von meinem HTC, sry für schreibfehler


----------



## CPU-GPU (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

um die Kuh mal wieder vom eis zu holen...

... Ne apfeltasche und n Bier


----------



## onslaught (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

NICHTS  Abendessen gibts erst 20:00


----------



## AeroX (16. Januar 2012)

Froop - Frucht safari


----------



## djnoob (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Abendessen ist fertig, mit viel knoblauch.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (29. April 2012)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Ich geb dem Thread mal wieder ein bisschen Leben ... hier eine Auswahl der letzten Monate  und ja - ich gefühlt nur Bratkartoffeln, Nudeln und Fleisch ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## computertod (29. April 2012)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

heute mittag, für 5,90 macht man da nix falsch


----------



## djnoob (29. April 2012)

*AW: Abendessen*

Puten aubergine Röllchen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (29. April 2012)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Abendessen-Update 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seabound (29. April 2012)

Snack im Bett




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## djnoob (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Gestern:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



vorhin:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## onslaught (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Montagmorgens gibts nur  , bis zum abwinken


----------



## djnoob (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*



onslaught schrieb:


> Montagmorgens gibts nur  , bis zum abwinken


 dito


----------



## Ceralion (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Esse gerade Tomatenmozerella und Avocado Dipp


----------



## 1000Foxi (4. Februar 2013)

Saure Zungen .


----------



## Low (4. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MrRazer (4. Februar 2013)

Zimtflakes mit Milch.


----------



## xlacherx (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

mahlzeit! depreziner mit semmel und paprika xD


----------



## ryzen1 (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gabs gestern Abend 

Duo von Ente und Gans auf Maronenkürbispüree mit Kartoffelkloßpralinen und einer Ingwer-Nuss Soße


----------



## xlacherx (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

so heute gibt es das gleiche als gestern


----------



## Robonator (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Was zum? Die Futterecke? Oh man, jetzt fehlt im Forum echt nur noch "Now Shitting - Die Toilettenecke" 

Spaß beiseite. Für mich gab es Senfeier


----------



## xlacherx (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*



Robonator schrieb:


> Was zum? Die Futterecke? Oh man, jetzt fehlt im Forum echt nur noch "Now Shitting - Die Toilettenecke"
> 
> Spaß beiseite. Für mich gab es Senfeier


 
ja langsam geht es hier zu wie in facebook  und das mit der toilettenecke lassen wir lieber xD nicht dass da noch bilder auftauchen


----------



## Koyote (8. Februar 2013)

Laugenstange mit Butter und Schicken.


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (28. März 2013)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Käs'spätzle


----------



## djnoob (28. März 2013)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Robonator (28. März 2013)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Mister Choc Wafer Breax.
So ein Kitkat mini-klon. Schmeckt ganz gut aber nach der dritten Packung gehts bergab.


----------



## Zocker_Boy (28. März 2013)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Ich hab grad ne ½ Büchse ültje Erdnüsse leer gemampft und dazu Red Bull getrunken. War ne Schnapsidee, jetzt ist die halbe Tastatur voller Salz und Fettflecken


----------



## iceman650 (29. März 2013)

Beim BK nen Big King XXL.
War keine gute Idee, die Schlachterplatte vom Restaurant im Skiurlaub hat mir noch im Magen gelegen


----------



## maxmueller92 (29. März 2013)

Spaghetti Bolognese - Zum 4. Mal in den letzten 4 Tagen


----------



## der_yappi (29. März 2013)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*



maxmueller92 schrieb:


> Spaghetti Bolognese - Zum 4. Mal in den letzten 4 Tagen


 Pizza (Die Backfrische)
Und im Lauf der letzten 7 Tage bestimmt das 5te Mal Pizza


----------



## djnoob (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Rippcheeeeeeen Barbecue Sauce




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dekay55 (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

2 Jucy Luicy selbst gemacht versteht sich 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sieht kleiner aus als er ist, allein das fleisch bringt 300g auf die Wage


----------



## djnoob (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (28. Mai 2013)

Sieht jetzt nicht so gourmet aus, aber egal


----------



## Redbull0329 (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

N Proteinshake in der linken, ne Kurzhantel in der rechten Hand - Tippen mit der Nase


----------



## Oberst Klink (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Schön ein paar Spaghetti in die Pfanne und ein paar Eier drüber! Und dazu noch zwei Lachsfilets


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Schön ein paar Spaghetti in die Pfanne und ein paar Eier drüber! Und dazu noch zwei Lachsfilets






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sollen wir dich jetzt Fw. Schultz nennen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Coldhardt (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Ne Maxipackung Malteasers und dazu Cola


----------



## djnoob (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

lol...


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (5. Februar 2014)

*Thread ausgrab* 

Kartoffeln mit Quark, Apfelmus und Schinken


----------



## RyzA (8. April 2014)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Pizza Salami-Peperoni


----------



## RyzA (29. März 2015)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Eben ein schönes Frühstück mit frischen Brötchen, Rührei und gebackenen Speck. Mittag fällt dafür heute aus.

Getränk momentan: Kaffee mit Milch+Zucker, wie jeden morgen.


----------



## henniheine (29. März 2015)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Eben ein schönes Frühstück mit frischen Brötchen, Rührei und gebackenen Speck.





Bei mir nur etwas kleines - Brötchen mit Nutella und ein Kaffee.


----------



## Hallowach (30. März 2015)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Guildo Horns Nussecken! Sehr geile Teile!


----------



## thunderofhate (30. März 2015)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

500g Magerquark gemisch mit etwas Honig und Milch. So mag ich Joghurt.


----------



## RyzA (30. März 2015)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Djuvec Reis mit Hähnchenbrust-Streifen und Tzatziki


----------



## taks (30. März 2015)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Vollkornbrötchen mit Käse


----------



## dsdenni (30. März 2015)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Brötchen mit Brunch (Paprika) und Aufschnitt [emoji14]


----------



## jamie (30. März 2015)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Reis mit mediterraner Gemüsepfanne und Hackfleisch


----------



## Thomas605 (30. März 2015)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Döner nur mit Fleisch Fleisch und noch mehr Fleisch


----------



## Salanto (30. März 2015)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Banane mit der Essenz des Lebens (welche auch als WLP einsetzbar ist ) : Nutella


----------



## AdrianMayr (31. März 2015)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Jogurd


----------



## Zocker_Boy (1. April 2015)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Pizza Hawaii von Dr. Oetker


----------



## RyzA (1. April 2015)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Salzkartoffeln mit Schweineschnitzel, dunkler Sauce und Blumenkohl


----------



## Hardwell (3. April 2015)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

kekse...


----------



## RyzA (3. April 2015)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Brötchen mit LAchs


----------



## Hardwell (3. April 2015)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Kekse und Gummibärchen


----------



## Salanto (4. April 2015)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Eine Banane


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. April 2015)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Kann man um diese Zeit noch die Gräten finden? ich schiebe mir gerade Shredderkartoffeln der Marke Ungarisch ins Gesicht


----------



## Hardwell (4. April 2015)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Schokolade


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. April 2015)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Da sammelt wohl jemand Hüftgold 
Frisches Graubrot mit Esrom


----------



## ASD_588 (4. April 2015)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Ein Pink Lady apfel


----------



## Salanto (4. April 2015)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Ein Stück Braten im Brötchen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. April 2015)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*



Salanto schrieb:


> Ein Stück Braten im Brötchen


Bei mir reicht es nur für die Frikadelle dazwischen. Mist ich wollte doch Torte futtern


----------



## Salanto (4. April 2015)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Bei mir reicht es nur für die Frikadelle dazwischen. Mist ich wollte doch Torte futtern



Der Braten stammt noch vom vortag 

BTT: Eiscreme <3


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. April 2015)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Ein unchristliches Mahl, Pommes & Cevapcici


----------



## T-Drive (5. April 2015)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

jetz gleich um 17:00

Frisch gebackene Lasagne + gemischter Salaad


----------



## Hardwell (6. April 2015)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Milka Schoko Hase


----------



## Aedi (6. April 2015)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Mon Chéri Oster Edition


----------



## Hardwell (26. April 2015)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Butterkekse


----------



## thunderofhate (26. April 2015)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

In Streifen geschnittene Paprika, Möhren und Zwiebeln mit Broccoli, Reisnudeln und Hähnchenfleisch aus dem Wok. Abgeschmeckt mit Teriyaki-Sauce, Fischsauce, Cashewkernen und Chilis.


----------



## Seabound (26. April 2015)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Spaghetti mit Tomatensoße


----------



## RyzA (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Gleich machen wir uns Cheeseburger.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Pellkartoffeln mit in Sahne badenden Außenbordkameraden


----------



## T-Drive (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Pellkartoffeln mit in Sahne badenden Außenbordkameraden



Lecker ...

Nur n´Satz "Kernige" von Kölln


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Haferschleim? Igitt, Haferflocken bekommen bei mir nur die Vögel


----------



## T-Drive (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Niggs Schleim, -  Kernige.  Machen satt und schwer,langsam zu verdauen. Bin auch kein Fan sind aber gut für den Blutzucker weil ganzes Korn.


Heute fasten, WE wird heftig


----------



## dsdenni (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Salami Pizza


----------



## S754 (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Glace


----------



## T-Drive (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Da ich zZ. Strohwitwer bin, werd ich später zu Hause mal ne richtige Pfanne voll Würste braten und dann gibts mal wieder Currywurst, die guten, bis zum abwinken


----------



## S754 (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Riebel zum Frühstück


----------



## taks (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*



S754 schrieb:


> Riebel zum Frühstück



Muss meine Mutter mal fragen ob sie wieder einmal macht 

PS:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taximan (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Chilli Con Carne mit frischem Fladenbrot - lecker


----------



## T-Drive (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

gefüllte Champignons überbacken, - heut Nachmittag, - beim GRIECHEN um die Ecke.


----------



## thunderofhate (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Weißwurst mit Brezeln.


----------



## T-Drive (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

broade Nudln / Brocoli-Käsesauce + Blattsalat


----------



## amer_der_erste (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Rindsrouladen


----------



## thunderofhate (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

3 BCAAs in Kapselform.


----------



## Rekolitz (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

apfeleis


----------



## T-Drive (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Warmer Fleischkäsweck mit Snef


----------



## thunderofhate (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Spagettoni mit in Öl eingelegten, getrockneten Tomaten, Oliven und Wiener Würstchen.
Zwischen den Nudeln ist irgendwo eine Scheibe Tilsiter. Oben drauf Oregano und Pfeffer.


----------



## thunderofhate (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Sieht dem anderen gar nicht so unähnlich. 
Muss mein Gewicht endlich mal halten!


----------



## T-Drive (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

verschiedene Steaks, Bratkartoffel, Speckbohnen, Mahlzeit


----------



## thunderofhate (12. August 2015)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

3 Bifis, 2 Scheiben Käse und ein Milchquarkshake mit ~ 60g Eiweiß.


----------



## taks (12. August 2015)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Tagliatelle an einer Crevetten, Gemüse, Curry Sauce 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## thunderofhate (13. August 2015)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

@ taks: Ist das die Vorspeise? 
Sieht aber sehr gut aus! Bei mir müsste es aber zur Hälfte aus Schrimps bestehen. 


Bœuf Stroganoff mit etwas griechischem Joghurt, 15 Fischstäbchen, Feta, 2 Zehen Knoblauch, getrocknetes Elchfleisch und 2 Scheiben Schwarzbrot.
Achja, n Beutel Reis ich auch darunter.

Muss morgen nicht in die Kanzlei. 

edit: Kacke, jetzt hab ich mir meinen Schreibtisch eingesaut.


----------



## Hardwell (15. August 2015)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

schoko kekse


----------



## thunderofhate (16. August 2015)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Alles, was zu sehen ist und darunter Reis.


----------



## taks (16. August 2015)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Ein Stück Brot. Der Magen ist noch etwas empfindlich -.-


----------



## RyzA (24. August 2015)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Paprika-Tomaten-Knoblauch-Gehacktes-Pfanne mit Reis


----------



## RyzA (28. August 2015)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Backfisch mit Pommes


----------



## thunderofhate (31. August 2015)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Getrocknetes Elchfleisch mit 500g Magerquark und Cashews.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. September 2015)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Nach dem Essen kochen gab es Fischfilet und später dann ne Scheibe Brot mit Frischkäse


----------



## thunderofhate (2. September 2015)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Immer noch Elch. Das sind aber große Tiere.


----------



## RyzA (2. September 2015)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Gehen hier auch Getränke?

Pott Kaffee


----------



## thunderofhate (4. September 2015)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

een banaan


----------



## S754 (4. September 2015)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Selbst gemachte Muffins zum Nachtisch


----------



## Seabound (4. September 2015)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Ne Fischdose ausem Aldi.


----------



## RyzA (4. September 2015)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Salzkartoffeln, Sauce Hollandaise, Fischstäbchen und Brokkoli


----------



## taks (13. September 2015)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Chili-, Knoblauch-, Sardinen-, Zwiebel-Pizza

Zwar nicht gesund aber gut 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RyzA (15. September 2015)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Bratkartoffel mit Spiegeleier


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. September 2015)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Gehen hier auch Getränke?
> 
> Pott Kaffee


Natürlich nicht, der Thread wurde ja mal entsorgt.


> Ne Fischdose ausem Aldi.


Da gefällt mir die Hausmarke von Penny besser. Dazu noch ein paar Brötchen mit Esrom


----------



## RyzA (15. September 2015)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Natürlich nicht, der Thread wurde ja mal entsorgt.


Warum? 

Topic: Noch einen Corny Erdnussriegel süß-salzig zum Nachtisch.


----------



## Hardwell (15. September 2015)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

schokokekse


----------



## thunderofhate (15. September 2015)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Magerquark, der seit einem Monat abgelaufen ist. Schmeckt immer noch wie sonst.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. September 2015)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Warum?
> 
> Topic: Noch einen Corny Erdnussriegel süß-salzig zum Nachtisch.


Der war eh zu Hochprozentig

Ein paar gekochte Klöten


----------



## thunderofhate (17. September 2015)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Uerige mit meinem Kartoffel-Hähnchen-Paprika-Zwiebel-Apfel-Topf mit einer Sauce bestehend aus: Erdnussöl, Senf, Honig, Terriyakisauce, Schmand, Pfeffer, Salz und irgend so ein italienscher Weichkäse, der mit C anfängt.


----------



## RyzA (17. September 2015)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Backfisch mit Pommes


----------



## thunderofhate (17. September 2015)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Backfisch mit Pommes


Bist du grad in England? 

Das gleiche wie zuvor, allerdings ohne das Uerige.


----------



## RyzA (18. September 2015)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*



thunderofhate schrieb:


> Bist du grad in England?


Nö. Hatten wir einfach Bock drauf.


----------



## thunderofhate (18. September 2015)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Ein kühles Erdinger Urweisses.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. September 2015)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Stecke grad den Rüssel in eine Tüte Flips und dazu gibt es gleich destillierte Kartoffeln


----------



## thunderofhate (19. September 2015)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Beirutbrot. Schmeckt ganz gut.


----------



## isnicable (22. September 2015)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

heute schön Hacksteak mit Hirtenkäse, im besten Laden hier in der Umgebung --> Lunch and more Dresden


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. September 2015)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Lecker Gulasch mit Nudeln


----------



## orca113 (22. September 2015)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Müsli mit Milch, Joghurt war alle


----------



## isnicable (24. September 2015)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Döner zum Dönerstag


----------



## taks (24. September 2015)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Eine Käsesandwich und ein Bier.


----------



## isnicable (25. September 2015)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

gemüsecurry mit reis
+ 
Vanille- Birne Softeis


----------



## thunderofhate (26. September 2015)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Die kleine Süße in der Mitte heißt Naga-Jolokia.


----------



## orca113 (28. September 2015)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Einen Becher Joghurt, Natur mit Körnern und Haferflocken


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Hähnchenbrust als Filet mit Pommes


----------



## eye_of_fire (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

auf Arbeit=Gummibärchen


----------



## isnicable (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

brezeln  und weißwurst


----------



## donkong1 (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Matzen&Maiswaffeln.

VD.Warum muss ich beim Ava bild von darksplinter an Simon's Cat Denken?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Da ich zum kochen zu faul war gab es nur Brot und Spiele. Memo an mich Thunfisch ist Sch..


----------



## Hänschen (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Ne Schale geraspelte Möhre mit Mayo und Knoblauch drin 

Edit: und Salz!


----------



## Hänschen (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Ne "gute und günstige" Tiefkühlmenupackung für die Pfanne ... Gulaschbauernpfanne oder so mit Nudeln, Schweine- und Rindfleisch... ich habs nicht geschafft das Fleisch runterzuwürgen sondern es wieder ausgespuckt ... leider kaute ich zu lange auf einem scheinbar verdorbenen Stück fettem sehnigem Schweinefleisch herum und es schien auch schon zuviel Saft auf den Rest abgegeben zu haben ... jedenfalls die Nudeln habe ich runtergewürgt.

Selbst die Schokolade und der Apfel danach halfen nicht dass ich mich besser fühlte ... ich bekam sogar traumatische Würgflashes.
Erst die Kippe nach dem Zähneputzen half ein wenig ^^


----------



## HenneHuhn (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

TK-Frühlingsrollen vom Norma. Mal gucken, ob ich hier irgendwo nen Asia-Shop ausfindig machen kann, etwas authentischerer Kram schmeckt schon geiler.

Morgen gibt's dann erstmal "Pluckte Finken", ein Stück Heimat in der Ferne


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*



> ich habs nicht geschafft das Fleisch runterzuwürgen sondern es wieder  ausgespuckt ... leider kaute ich zu lange auf einem scheinbar  verdorbenen Stück fettem sehnigem Schweinefleisch herum und es schien  auch schon zuviel Saft auf den Rest abgegeben zu haben


Geht bzw. ging mir oft auch so. Das Fleisch muss vorher schon Tod gewesen sein und besteht wohl nur aus Körperteilen die niemand sonst verwendet. Ähnlich fies ist auch Geschnetzeltes .
Ich hatte die Tage Knipp ( Hackgrütze ), schön gestreckt und dann dazu Pellkartoffeln


----------



## thunderofhate (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Wieso diese Fertigkacke essen? 
Dann kauft lieber Weißwürschtl. Da sind die Sehnen un der Knorpel gut zermahlen. 

500g Quark mit Erdbeermarmelade und Paranüssen.


----------



## orca113 (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*



Hänschen schrieb:


> Ne "gute und günstige" Tiefkühlmenupackung für die Pfanne ... Gulaschbauernpfanne oder so mit Nudeln, Schweine- und Rindfleisch... ich habs nicht geschafft das Fleisch runterzuwürgen sondern es wieder ausgespuckt ... leider kaute ich zu lange auf einem scheinbar verdorbenen Stück fettem sehnigem Schweinefleisch herum und es schien auch schon zuviel Saft auf den Rest abgegeben zu haben ... jedenfalls die Nudeln habe ich runtergewürgt.
> 
> Selbst die Schokolade und der Apfel danach halfen nicht dass ich mich besser fühlte ... ich bekam sogar traumatische Würgflashes.
> Erst die Kippe nach dem Zähneputzen half ein wenig ^^



Oh Mann das ist ekelhaft...

Esse grundsätzlich keine "Fertiggerichte" in denen Fleisch ist. Auch keine Ravioli mit Fleischfüllung. Nix.

Gerade eine Laugenstange mit Frischkäse gegessen zum frühen Frühstück.


----------



## thunderofhate (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

5 Eier, Dose Thunfisch und 500g Magerquark.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Bää Thunfisch ( hatte ich mir nach Jahren auch gegönnt aber der Geschmack in Gedanken war besser ).
Nachmittags gab es Nudeln mit Gehacktessoße und später frisches Graubrot mit Salami und dazu ein paar Tomaten


----------



## thunderofhate (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Thunfisch ist für Dosenfisch doch extrem geschmacksneutral und riecht kaum.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Das ist wohl mein Problem als Fischliebhaber und trocken wie 1m Teppich ist das Zeugs auch. Ich hatte beim letzten mal die Variante ohne Öl gewählt was ev. schon ein Fehler hätte gewesen sein können


----------



## thunderofhate (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Natürlich soll es ohne Öl sein.
Beim Thunfisch geht es hauptsächlich darum, dass es viel Eweiß und wenig Fett gibt. Als ob Magerquark schmecken würde.
Nur Mittel zum Zweck. Innerhalb der Woche leider keine Zeit mehr, um leckere Dinge zu kochen und wenn, dann nur an manchem Abend.
Nach 20:00 stelle ich mich fast nie an den Herd.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*



> Als ob Magerquark schmecken würde.


Wäre mir pur auch viel zu gesund
Bei mir ist eher abhängig davon wann ich am nächsten Tag hoch muss, gestopft lege ich mich ungern ins Bett


----------



## Hänschen (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Bohnen ...


----------



## thunderofhate (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Brotzeit. Hunger...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Zwieback mit Butter


----------



## Hardwell (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

schokolade und gummibärchen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Frikadellen - Brötchen und ein paar Stunden davor Königsberger mit Reis. Nachher gibt es noch destilliertes Getreide


----------



## Hänschen (3. November 2015)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Crispy Chicken mit Whopper und ner großen Aldi Buttermilch


----------



## S754 (3. November 2015)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Gebratene Nudeln mit Poulet


----------



## RFL91 (4. November 2015)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

hm ich mach mir jetzt Toast mit Bresso Paprika Chilli, danach Kaffee


----------



## thunderofhate (5. November 2015)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Pute, Reis, Pasta mit Paprika, Zwiebel und Möhren. Dazu Brezeln und eine Naga-Jolokia.


----------



## S754 (6. November 2015)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Rehschnitzel an Heidelbeersauce mit Bandnudeln


----------



## Imperat0r (6. November 2015)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Chili Cheeseburger + Pommes


----------



## RFL91 (6. November 2015)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Schweinefilet im Honigmandel Mantel dazu Rosmarinkartoffeln und Steinpilzbernaisesoße


----------



## Hardwell (7. November 2015)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Schoko muffin und Kekse


----------



## highspeedpingu (7. November 2015)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Haribo Mini Colorado


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. November 2015)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Neben dem Gyros am Nachmittag ist vorhin eine Frikadelle nach Darmstadt gewandert


----------



## Seabound (9. November 2015)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Sushi


----------



## Salanto (9. November 2015)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Tortellinis mit extra Schinken


----------



## S754 (17. November 2015)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Lasagne mit Kabis und Pilzen 

als Nachspeis Toblerone


----------



## Hardwell (21. November 2015)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Butterkekse und Lebkuchen​


----------



## S754 (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Älplermagronen mit Gruyère


----------



## Hardwell (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Kinder Schokolade und Prinzenrolle


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Hm da sammelt jemand Hüftgold , damit ist kein Reichtum an den Start zu bekommen

Sollte erst ne Bemme werden aber da die Frostzone reichlich gefüllt wurde hatte ich mich um entschieden zur Klappstulle mit Leberwurst


----------



## Seabound (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Heute gab's Roadkill. 

Unser Nachbar hat nen Dachs aufgetaut, den er letztes Jahr an der Straße gefunden hat. Zwei Tage in Rotwein, Distelöl und Knoblauch eingelegt und das Vieh schmeckt tatsächlich lecker und ist zart.


----------



## zzoui (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Ähh ok 
Gulasch !


----------



## Seabound (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Wir haben als Roadkill auch schon Fuchs gegessen. 

Man muss den toten Fuchs in nen Sack stecken und mit Steinen beschweren. Dann den Sack mit dem Fuchs für 2-3 Tage in ein klares, fließendes Gewässer, also nen Bach, legen. Dadurch verliert das Tier den strengen Uringeschmack. Den Fuchs kann man danach Prima als Ragout im Römertopf mit getrockneten Pilzen zubereiten und mit Bandnudeln servieren. Was anderes, aber sehr lecker!


----------



## orca113 (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*



Seabound schrieb:


> Wir haben als Roadkill auch schon Fuchs gegessen.
> 
> Man muss den toten Fuchs in nen Sack stecken und mit Steinen beschweren. Dann den Sack mit dem Fuchs für 2-3 Tage in ein klares, fließendes Gewässer, also nen Bach, legen. Dadurch verliert das Tier den strengen Uringeschmack. Den Fuchs kann man danach Prima als Ragout im Römertopf mit getrockneten Pilzen zubereiten und mit Bandnudeln servieren. Was anderes, aber sehr lecker!



Äußerst fragwürdig im ganzen und was den Geschmack angeht fraglich....

Gestern gab es Gemüsewraps mit Hähnchenfleisch.

Bohnen, Mais, Salat und Weißkohl und Fleisch in selbstgemachten Wraps.

Wollte meine Freundin gekocht haben. Die Wraps sind gar nicht so leicht hinzubekommen [emoji849]


----------



## T-Drive (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*



Seabound schrieb:


> Wir haben als Roadkill auch schon Fuchs gegessen.
> 
> Man muss den toten Fuchs in nen Sack stecken und mit Steinen beschweren. Dann den Sack mit dem Fuchs für 2-3 Tage in ein klares, fließendes Gewässer, also nen Bach, legen. Dadurch verliert das Tier den strengen Uringeschmack. Den Fuchs kann man danach Prima als Ragout im Römertopf mit getrockneten Pilzen zubereiten und mit Bandnudeln servieren. Was anderes, aber sehr lecker!



Fuchs und Dachs ?
Inklusive Würmer und Parasiten ? was die für Keime im Blut(Fleisch) hatten will ich gar nicht wissen.


@T
ne Handvoll Gummibärchen ...


----------



## Seabound (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*



T-Drive schrieb:


> Fuchs und Dachs ?
> Inklusive Würmer und Parasiten ? was die für Keime im Blut(Fleisch) hatten will ich gar nicht wissen.
> 
> ..



Deswegen schmort man das ja auch über mehrere Stunden im Ofen. Dann ist alles tot und das Fleisch schön lecker und zart.


----------



## Seabound (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Braunbär geht übrigens auch ganz gut rein! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hardwell (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Kekse und schokowaffeln


----------



## Seabound (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

2 Frühstückseier


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*



Seabound schrieb:


> Braunbär geht übrigens auch ganz gut rein!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn es Bratröhre und Pfanne aushalten könnte man sich ja einen kleinen Appetithappen machen -> Flusspferd - Burger 

Graubrot darauf verprügelte und erpresste Sahne und das ganze mit Erdbärmamalade ertränkt. Hätte ja gerne Brötchen genommen nur der Brötchen Maker ist putt


----------



## Hardwell (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Lebkuchen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Lecker Fischbrötchen. Vielleicht sollte mal ein Aal Baguette versuchen


----------



## Seabound (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Nudeln mit Tomatensoße


----------



## HenneHuhn (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Indisch angehauchtes Gemüse-Curry in scharfer Kokos-Tomatensoße. (selbstgekocht)


----------



## T-Drive (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Eine dicke Scheibe heißen Fleischkäs mit Snef+Bauernbrot


----------



## Seabound (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Rollmops auf nem Brot. Dann noch ein Marmeladenbrot mit Emmentaler Käse.


----------



## Hänschen (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Bayerischer Biergartenkäse aus dem REWE.

Schmeckte nach einer Mischung aus vergorenem Krautsaft und verfaulter alter Zwiebel.
Es kann schon sein dass die Bauern sowas essen, aber mehr wie 2 Bissen bekam ich nicht runter.

Wenn ich morgen noch lebe heisst das wohl dass er nicht verdorben war


----------



## Seabound (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Spaghetti mit Rote Beete Sauce.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Nur Wurstbrot, der Winterdienst hat mir das Menü versaut


----------



## s-icon (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Coq au Vin




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zocker_Boy (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Einen Becher Fleischsalat vom Metzger mit Brot und Gewürzgurken (und das um diese Zeit, meine Hüften freuen sich  )


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Einen gegrillten Deckshausgeier ( grillen lassen ) und dazu frittierte Kartoffelsticks


----------



## Seabound (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Fertigpizza vom Aldi


----------



## Seabound (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Heringssalats und Kartoffel


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Meinst du Heringsstipp ( Sahnehering )?
So etwas wird mit Pellkartoffeln morgen meine Kehle hinunter schliddern.

Fischbrötchen und die 2. Hälfte vom Geier


----------



## Seabound (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Meinst du Heringsstipp ( Sahnehering )?
> So etwas wird mit Pellkartoffeln morgen meine Kehle hinunter schliddern.



Jupp!


----------



## s-icon (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Dry aged Entrecote mit Austernpilzen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hardwell (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Butterkekse und eine Tafel Schokolade


----------



## HenneHuhn (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Falafel mit Hummus und Tomatensalat


----------



## Hardwell (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Döner extra scharf mit viel Knoblauch


----------



## Seabound (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Dose Ravioli vom Aldi


----------



## Hardwell (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Kinder Schoko-Bons


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Bratzwurscht


----------



## Hardwell (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

pizza


----------



## kero81 (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Tost mit Käse

*Toller Thread


----------



## HenneHuhn (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Quarkbällchen und dunkle Schokolade (70% Kakaoanteil).


----------



## Jimiblu (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Pepperoni Pizza


----------



## Seabound (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Erbsenpesto mit Nudeln


----------



## Hardwell (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Salami Pizza


----------



## Natler (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Kekse ❤️


----------



## Hardwell (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Tafel Schokolade


----------



## Hänschen (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Appel Fischkonserve


----------



## Hardwell (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Gummibärchen


----------



## Seabound (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Eine Mandarine


----------



## Red-Hood (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Mittag!
Da kam noch Milch drauf.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*



> Da kam noch Milch drauf.


Schnellzement? 

Stangenfisch


----------



## Hardwell (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Kekse


----------



## HenneHuhn (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Frühlingsrollen


----------



## Seabound (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Eben noch Sushi, gleich Ofenkäse. Ordentlich FETT! Yeah!


----------



## Hardwell (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

vanillepudding mit schokostreußel


----------



## Hänschen (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

M&M Peanut


----------



## Hardwell (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Müsli mit Hafer-, Dinkelflocken, Früchten, Nüssen und Hafermilch


----------



## orca113 (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Bohnensalat mit Zwiebeln


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Hähnchenschnitzel Cordon Bleu


----------



## Jimiblu (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Lachs-Spinat-Lasagne


----------



## Hardwell (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Schokopudding und Butterkekse


----------



## Seabound (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Pizza vom Aldi


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Ein Fischbrötchen


----------



## Seabound (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Spaghetti nach Huren Art


----------



## 100001 (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Vegetarische Lasagne


----------



## S754 (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

heut gabs zu Mittag Zigerhörnli mit Apfelkompott


----------



## Seabound (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Handkäs mit Musik, Brötchen, Peperoni und Lachs.


----------



## na DIE Glaskugel ! (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Pizza Hollandaise


----------



## Hänschen (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Schichtsalat mit allem Möglichen drin ...


----------



## Seabound (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Fischstäbchen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Hackepeter Brot mit massig Zwiebeln


----------



## Tengri86 (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

halbe kilo Gedämpfte Broccoli


----------



## Seabound (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Meine Frau ist grad dabei Sushis zu machen. Wird gleich verputzt.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Muffins


----------



## taks (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Lammfilet mit Risotto


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Am Zenit des Tages fiel Nasi Goreng auf den Teller und vorhin ein Ei Brot


----------



## Hänschen (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Ein Liter Milch mit 150 Gramm Grieß, Zimt und Zucker


----------



## Red-Hood (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Lauchsuppe mit Paprika und Reis, frische Brötchen mit selbstgemachter Knoblauchbutter, dazu Blutorangensäft.


----------



## Seabound (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Salat


----------



## Seabound (2. März 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Handkäs mit Musik und Chicorée Auflauf.


----------



## Hänschen (2. März 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Zwei von diesen Aktions-Burgern vom McDonalds ... furztrocken ... zum Glück war
eine Cola im Menu dabei


----------



## taks (2. März 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Crevetten mit Butter, Chili und Knoblauch angebraten


----------



## s-icon (3. März 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Flugzeugfraß




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hänschen (3. März 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Sprotten-Konserve (geräuchert in Öl) ... nicht so gut wie die gebratene Version.


----------



## Hardwell (11. März 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

2kg trockeneis


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. März 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Kekse? Ja wirklich sind Kekse


----------



## Robonator (11. März 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Ich war eben beim Jim Bock und hab nen dicken JB BBQ Burger verdrückt. Bester Burgerladen hier


----------



## Hardwell (11. März 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Eine portion Hack

alles wird aus hack gemacht...


----------



## nonamez78 (12. März 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Nüffe ..


----------



## Hardwell (12. März 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

kekse.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. März 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Hanutte ähh Hanuta


----------



## Red-Hood (12. März 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Hühnersuppe nach nem französischen Rezept.


----------



## Seabound (12. März 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Salat


----------



## Hardwell (12. März 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

kekse.


----------



## HenneHuhn (13. März 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Bio Mango-Vanille-Joghurt


----------



## Jimiblu (13. März 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Käseknifte


----------



## FlyingPC (13. März 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

selbstgemachtes Müsli


----------



## Seabound (13. März 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Salat


----------



## Hardwell (13. März 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

schokoosterhase


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. März 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Ne Käsestulle


----------



## Hardwell (13. März 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

chips und salzstangen


----------



## Jimiblu (13. März 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Gyros pommes mayo tsaziki


----------



## Seabound (13. März 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Toast mit Käse aus der Mikrowelle.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. März 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Fritte de Pomme mit Chicken Schnitzel


----------



## Seabound (14. März 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Salat mit Lachs


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. März 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Fritte de Pomme mit Chicken Schnitzel


Bin Wiederholungstäter und irgendwas muss man mit dem Rest ja machen


----------



## Leob12 (15. März 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Tantum Verde mit Zitronengeschmack ^^


----------



## Goldini50 (15. März 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

`nen Knoppers ..


----------



## HenneHuhn (15. März 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Mich selbst. Zumindest fühlt es sich an, als würde mein Magen sich selbst verdauen 

Tierischen Hunger aber gleich aus dem Zug direkt zum nächsten Termin... -_-


----------



## Hardwell (17. März 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

currywurst mit pommes und als nachspeise ein leckeres schokoeis


----------



## Goldini50 (17. März 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

@10:49 - Zeit für mein alltägliches Knoppers !


----------



## taks (17. März 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Ein Baguette mit Thunfischaufstrich


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. März 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Mir ist ein Fischbrötchen einfach in den Hals gesprungen


----------



## Seabound (17. März 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

So nen ekligen Fertigkartoffelsalat...


----------



## Red-Hood (17. März 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Schöne Sandwiches und 7 Eier.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. März 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Ich habe von dem Zeugs auch schon gefühlte 100 Marken durch und nix gefunden was meinem Kösel mundet wobei die Hausmarke von Netto noch einigermaßen essbar ist ( Fürstenkrone )


----------



## Red-Hood (17. März 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Nachschlag.


----------



## Goldini50 (17. März 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Vieel zu grün und viel zu gesund .... bah


----------



## Red-Hood (17. März 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Ja? Nein!

So gesund ist das gar nicht, aber lecker.


----------



## Hardwell (18. März 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Reis mit Tunfisch


----------



## Goldini50 (18. März 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

1x Chesseburger , 1x Chickenburger , 20x Chicken Nuggets  #McDoof <3


----------



## Leob12 (18. März 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Snickers "Nachbau", weil das Original zu teuer ist^^


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. März 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Käsebrot und vorhin ein paar Riegel Inder Schokolade oder wie Zeugs nochmal heißt.


----------



## T-Drive (18. März 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Einen Spälter französischen Brie


----------



## S754 (19. März 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Zwetschkenkuchen


----------



## taks (19. März 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Bärlauch-Schnitzel vom Grill mit einem Tomaten-Gurken-Salat 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seabound (19. März 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Käsebrot


----------



## Hardwell (19. März 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Pizza magarita mit erdnussbutter


----------



## Seabound (19. März 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Nudeln mit Lachs-Sahne Sauce


----------



## Hardwell (20. März 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

ein knoppers und butterkekse


----------



## Ferix2x (21. März 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Magi Asiatische Nudeln


----------



## Zocker_Boy (21. März 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Ne Banane


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. März 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Popcorn salzig


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. März 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Ne Frikadelle aus eigenem Anbau


----------



## Salanto (22. März 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Hähnchen vom Metzger des Vertrauens und ein Brötchen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. März 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Wieder einen Bremsklotz nur diesmal mit gestovten Bohnen und Kartoffeln danach den Rest der Inder Schokolade


----------



## Red-Hood (22. März 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Wurstige Linsensuppe, 5 Eier, saure Gurken und 2 Sandwiches.


----------



## Hardwell (23. März 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Einen Döner mir extra viel Knoblauch


----------



## Goldini50 (24. März 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*



Hardwell schrieb:


> extra viel Knoblauch


Um 10 : 00 Uhr ? Und der Tag ist gelaufen 

... Hanuta


----------



## taks (24. März 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Curry-Mango-Geschnetzeltes mit Reis 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. März 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Vorhin Eiskonfekt und nun ein Wurstbrot


----------



## Seabound (24. März 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Heute Mittag Seezunge, jetzt ne Pizza.


----------



## orca113 (25. März 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Zwei Aufbackbrötchen. Eins mit Käse und ein mit Quark und etwas Marmelade.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. März 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Ein Brötchen mit Esrom


----------



## Hardwell (25. März 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Reiswaffeln mit Nutella


----------



## Seabound (25. März 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Fischsuppe


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. März 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Ein Knobi Orgie mit Gyros + Pommes + Ziki. Das gibt feine Dämpfe aus allen Körperöffnungen


----------



## Ferix2x (25. März 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Linsensuppe


----------



## Hardwell (26. März 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

einen schokoosterhasen


----------



## HenneHuhn (26. März 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Currywurst und Kroketten


----------



## S754 (27. März 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Mein Ostermenü dieses Jahr 

Vorspeisen: Grießnockerlsuppe und Randigsalat
Hauptspeise: Falscher Hase (Hackbraten mit Ei) mit Kartoffelstampf an Tomatensauce
Nachspeise: ein unschuldiges Osterlamm


----------



## taks (27. März 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Frühstück/Mittagessen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## na DIE Glaskugel ! (27. März 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Baumkuchen und Steak mit Kartoffelsalat zum Mittag mit Vita Cola zum Spülen.


----------



## m_chelios (27. März 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Frikadellen mit Kartoffeln


----------



## Hardwell (28. März 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Rührei


----------



## Seabound (29. März 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Spaghetti mit Erbsen-Sahne Sauce


----------



## HenneHuhn (29. März 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Bratwurst, Apfelrotkohl, Semmelknödel und Soße.


----------



## Hardwell (31. März 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Rohöl


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. März 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Frikadellen und Kartoffelsalat ( mit Mayo ) aus eigener Produktion


----------



## Hardwell (2. April 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Salami Pizza


----------



## Ferix2x (3. April 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Tofu in Würfel dazu Spinat


----------



## Red-Hood (4. April 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Den Salat von heute MIttag. Nun aber mir Putenbruststreifen.


----------



## mrbizeps1001 (5. April 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

3 Schnitzel mit Soße ohne Beilage


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. April 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Am späten Nachmittag gab es 2 Stück Seelachsfilets und vorhin ein Fischbrötchen


----------



## Hardwell (8. April 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Eine Packung Magerquark und dazu Monster Energy Ultra


----------



## orca113 (8. April 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Grad eine Schüssel mit Cornflakes und Haferflocken in laktosefreier Milch (die Laktose ist mir egal aber die ist optimal süß)


----------



## Hardwell (10. April 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Doener


----------



## DarfVadder (10. April 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Sushi all you can eat!


----------



## Hardwell (10. April 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Süßkartoffeln


----------



## taks (10. April 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Feldsalat mit Trutenfleisch, Ei & Avocado


----------



## Red-Hood (10. April 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Mit Käse überbackene Nudeltomatenundso-Suppe.


----------



## Bester_Nick (10. April 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

************************ mit Erdbeeren - YouTube


----------



## S754 (10. April 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Ein schönes Rumpsteak mit Kroketten und gemischtem Salat


----------



## taks (11. April 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Gemüse mit Beilage 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadowsfighhter (13. April 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Brokkoli-Quinoa-Hackfleisch Auflauf


----------



## Seabound (13. April 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Veganes Schnitzel mit Pommes und Salat mit veganer Salatsauce


----------



## Red-Hood (13. April 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Fleischige Thüringer mit Bratkartoffeln und veganem Salat.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. April 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Schicken Nuggets oder so ähnlich


----------



## Hardwell (14. April 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Einen Döner und dazu ein kühles blondes


----------



## DarfVadder (14. April 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Rührei mit Speck


----------



## Hardwell (14. April 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Currywurst mit Pommes


----------



## DarfVadder (14. April 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Thaicurry


----------



## S754 (14. April 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

An feina und einfacha Riebl


----------



## taks (14. April 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*



S754 schrieb:


> An feina und einfacha Riebl



Es hast Rebel  

Muss ich auch wiedermal machen


----------



## S754 (14. April 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*



taks schrieb:


> Es hast Rebel


Kummt druf a vo wo ma kummt "mein lieber Herr"
Liechtenstein: Rebel
Schweiz: Ribel
Vorarlberg, je nach Region: Riebl, Stopfer, Pflutta oder Brösel (Montafon)


----------



## nonamez78 (14. April 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Wasabi Nüsse ... Schärfer als gedacht


----------



## taks (14. April 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*



S754 schrieb:


> Kummt druf a vo wo ma kummt "mein lieber Herr"
> Liechtenstein: Rebel
> Schweiz: Ribel
> Vorarlberg, je nach Region: Riebl, Stopfer, Pflutta oder Brösel (Montafon)



Isch oh ned ärnscht kmont gsi. Nur well gad d sita dazua verlinkt häsch


----------



## Ferix2x (16. April 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Tofu Würstchen mit Bratkartoffeln

Gesendet von meinem MediaPad 10 LINK mit Tapatalk


----------



## mrbizeps1001 (17. April 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

500ml Schoko Eis von Langnese - kann man sich mal gönnen


----------



## Hardwell (17. April 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Reiswaffeln mit Nutella


----------



## taks (17. April 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Parmigiana di melanzane


----------



## Hardwell (17. April 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Döner mit extra viel Knoblauch


----------



## Red-Hood (17. April 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Reis mit Schrimps. Pute, Möhren, Zwiebeln, Mais, Rawits, Anchovis  und einer Chilisauce (bestehend aus Tomatenmark, etwas Honig, Pfeffer und Jalapenos).


----------



## FlyingPC (18. April 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Laktosefreien Joghurt mit Haferflocken, Rosinen, Gojibeeren und frischen Erdbeeren!


----------



## orca113 (19. April 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Kroketten, Schnitzel mit Championrahmsoße  und dazu einen gemischten Salat. Habe ich mir heute in der Kneipe mal gegönnt beim Kumpelsstammtisch.


----------



## koffeinjunkie (20. April 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Gurke!


----------



## T-Drive (20. April 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Schinken-Käse-Paprika Sandwich, handmade by wife, + Kaffee, lecker.


----------



## Hardwell (21. April 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Haferflocken mit Mandelmilch


----------



## orca113 (21. April 2016)

*now eating Die Futter ecke*

Thunfischsalat von Saupiquiet


----------



## taks (21. April 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Pferdesteak mit Letscho


----------



## Seabound (22. April 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Eine Dose Linsen vom Aldi.


----------



## T-Drive (22. April 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Sahneheringe vom Penny mit Pellkartoffeln.


----------



## Hardwell (23. April 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

5w30 Motoröl


----------



## Red-Hood (26. April 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Bratwurst mit selbstgemachter Currysauce mit Bohnen und frischen Zwiebeln und Nanbrot mit Käse.


----------



## HenneHuhn (26. April 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Selbstgemachte Tomatensuppe mit frischen und eingelegten Tomaten.


----------



## orca113 (27. April 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Gerade einen Müsli Riegel weil ich Kohldampf hatte und jetzt hat ein Kollege mir ein "Röggelchen" gegeben das ich mir nun mit Gouda schmecken lassen


----------



## Red-Hood (27. April 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Pizza


----------



## Hardwell (27. April 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Döner


----------



## Ferix2x (27. April 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Grill Käse aus der Pfanne 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Red-Hood (27. April 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Noch mehr Pizza


----------



## Hardwell (30. April 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Kekse


----------



## taks (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Salatgurke & Feta


----------



## Hardwell (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Schokolade


----------



## DarfVadder (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Spargelsuppe


----------



## taks (5. Mai 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Kalbsschulter mit Honig-Soja-Marinade vom Grill


----------



## orca113 (6. Mai 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Scheibe Knäckebrot


----------



## Hardwell (6. Mai 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Ranzige Butter


----------



## Red-Hood (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Nach 4-5 Stunden habe ich endlich diesen riesigen Salat aufgegessen. Schrecklich, kein Fleisch und keine Eier drin... Das wird nicht lange sättigen.


----------



## taks (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Eingelegte Crevetten, Paprika, Frischkäse, Käse und Brot





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hardwell (14. Mai 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

selbsgemachte pizza


----------



## HugoDasDschungeltier (14. Mai 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Fruchtsalat


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Käsebrötchen und gleich wird Gyros mit viel stinke Ziki in den Hustenkrater geschippt


----------



## Red-Hood (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Merkwürdigerweise Kuchen und dann auch noch um diese Uhrzeit.


----------



## Hardwell (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Schokolade


----------



## Jimiblu (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Bratkartoffeln, Spargelsalat, Schnitzel


----------



## HugoDasDschungeltier (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Mango, Papaya Shake


----------



## taks (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Heringfilets an Tomatensauce


----------



## Red-Hood (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Pelmeni mit Tomatensoße


----------



## Hardwell (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Erdbeerkuchen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Nen Pudding, danach noch nen Pudding. Fortsetzung könnte folgen


----------



## Hardwell (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Nen Pudding, danach noch nen Pudding. Fortsetzung könnte folgen






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8XBkOhYL5mo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Red-Hood (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Salat mit Leberwurst


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

In Tomate schwimmender Blechhering + trocken Brot


----------



## deniz444 (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Vorhin eine Dönertasche und ein paar Köfte, nun hab ich wieder hunger und habe diesen Thread gesehen, jetzt hab ich noch mehr hunger


----------



## orca113 (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Gerade Gulaschsuppe vom Metzger und dazu ein Brötchen. War aber davor schwimmen. Das bedeutet das ich zu meinem Extremen Kalorien und Nährstoffbedarf durch das Schwimm extra Bedarf habe. Ergo wird es wohl gleich noch nen Eisbecher[emoji106]


----------



## Hardwell (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Familienpizza und zwei Döner


----------



## taks (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Parmigiano di Melanzane


----------



## Hardwell (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Eine Packung Magerquark


----------



## LSchmiddie (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Ein rosinenweckchen


----------



## Ferix2x (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Grillkäse

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## HenneHuhn (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Kaffee


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Pizza Tonno und Bohnensalat


----------



## orca113 (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Strammer Max und einen Rest Buttermilch


----------



## GhostsOfOpa (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Mineralwasser und  Saure Bänder.


----------



## taks (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Vollkorntoast mit Frischkäse, Gurke und Räucherlachs


----------



## Metalic (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Erdbeer-Rhabarber Yogurt von Söbbeke


----------



## Red-Hood (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Frikadellen mit Linguine und Soße


----------



## HenneHuhn (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Minutenterrine "Nudeln in Rahmsoße".


----------



## taks (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Pizza mit Parmaschinken und Rucola


----------



## Red-Hood (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Eine Fenchelknolle, rote Paprika und dazu Zitronenwasser. Oh yeah!


----------



## taks (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Jogurt mit Beeren.


----------



## JoinRise (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Apfel


----------



## BlackAcetal (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Hey auch nen Apfel und ein Glas Ayran

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Red-Hood (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Heute is Ungesundtag, nachdem ich den ganzen Tag Hoackln war.

Häagen Dazs und dazu n Chiemseer.


----------



## Hardwell (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Schokolade


----------



## Ferix2x (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Kartoffeln mit Gemüse und Sauce Hollandais

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## BlackAcetal (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*



Ferix2x schrieb:


> Kartoffeln mit Gemüse und Sauce Hollandais
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


Boah Lecker [emoji14] 

Vanille Quark mit Rosinen und Zuckerrüben-Sirup 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

3 zur Currywurst geadelten Bratzwürste


----------



## taks (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Curry-Geschnetzeltes mit Mango und Gemüse, dazu Reis.


----------



## Seabound (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Brot mit Ei, Senf und Bärlauchkäse


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Frisches Schwarzbrot mit Esrom.


----------



## Hardwell (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Schokokekse


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Wurschtbrot  & Tass Kaff


----------



## BlackAcetal (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Strammer Max

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Weiss Krautsalat


----------



## taks (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Fischkuchen


----------



## S754 (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Eine Grießnockerlsuppe und gebackenen Camembert mit Preiselbeerchutney


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Bio Lakritz + big Ben


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Erst ein Tellerchen mit Pellkartoffeln und Heringsstipp und später dann einen Doppeldecker bestehend aus Graubrot und Jagdwurst mit viel Senf


----------



## orca113 (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Brötchen mit Tomate


----------



## taks (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Muesli mit getrockneten Beeren und Banane


----------



## Ferix2x (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Spaghetti mit Tomatensauce 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*



Ferix2x schrieb:


> Spaghetti mit Tomatensauce



Ohne Tomatensauce sondern mit Pesto Genovese und dazu Weiss Krautsalat. Und Kiwi


----------



## Hardwell (11. Juni 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Kindereier


----------



## BlackAcetal (11. Juni 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Fischstäbchen

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hardwell (12. Juni 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

grüner tee


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (12. Juni 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*



Hardwell schrieb:


> grüner tee


Isst du die in Beuteln oder das Kraut so? Nass oder trocken? Kalt oder warm?  
@ Topic 
Müsli


----------



## BlackAcetal (12. Juni 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Magerquark mit Milch gestreckt und nen halben Dosen Pfirsich [emoji14] 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## BlackAcetal (12. Juni 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Jetzt ein Wassereis 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hardwell (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*



Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Isst du die in Beuteln oder das Kraut so? Nass oder trocken? Kalt oder warm?
> @ Topic
> Müsli



Unterschiedlich, ich weich das kraut immer in warmen wasser ein und wenn ich richtig viel hunger habe, esse ich den beutel auch noch mit 


Eine Packung Magerquark


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*



Hardwell schrieb:


> Unterschiedlich, ich weich das kraut immer in warmen wasser ein



Das ist eine vollkommen neue Technik, muss ich auch mal probieren 
@t Kässpätzle


----------



## taks (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Mitternachts-Snack




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hardwell (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Pizza mit Gummibärchen


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Käse Brot während Tomaten schneiden


----------



## Ferix2x (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Grad 500 Gramm Joghurt und 2 Spiegeleier gegessen

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hardwell (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Schokodöner


----------



## HugoDasDschungeltier (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Obstsalat


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Müsli


----------



## Ferix2x (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Karoffel gratin

Gesendet von meinem MediaPad 10 LINK mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hardwell (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Schokotorte


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Dose Ravioli


----------



## taks (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Eine Schüssel Muesli mit Banane und Beeren


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Flammkuche ^^


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Merguez, Nudeln und Tortellini zusammen  mit Rauke Salat


----------



## Hardwell (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Döner


----------



## Ferix2x (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Vegie Schnitzel und 1 Banane

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Vegetarier und Pilzlyonerbrot


----------



## taks (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Salat mit Curry-Dressing und Putenstreifen


----------



## AbeZeamann (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Einen Apfel. 

Sent from mTalk


----------



## taks (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Burgertime 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hardwell (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Käsekuchen mit Blaubeeren


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Schokomüsli


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Kartoffelgratin mit Deutschland Wurst


----------



## Hardwell (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Magerquark mit Whey


----------



## Seabound (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Naturjoghurt


----------



## Hardwell (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Pizza


----------



## AbeZeamann (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Ne Banane....um die Zeit bis zum Mittagessen zu überstehen [emoji1]


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*



Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Kartoffelgratin mit Deutschland Wurst


This again from the Mikrowelle


----------



## volvo242 (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Ich esse nie wieder Tortellini mit Käsesauce wenn ich nachher ein Bier trinke,
grauenhaft wenn man sich verschluckt


----------



## Hardwell (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

3 Knoblauchzehen

Heute kommt mir bestimmt niemand zu nahe


----------



## HugoDasDschungeltier (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Wassermelone


----------



## orca113 (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Brötchen mit Tomate, etwas Fleischwurst und Senf.


----------



## BlackAcetal (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Im eating da Pussy.

Und kalte Pizza von gestern


----------



## S754 (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Weißwurst mit Brezel und Senf


----------



## taks (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Döner


----------



## Rekolitz (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

gefüllte Kräuter -Hähnchenrouladen mit Kroketten und Salat  kann nicht meckern


----------



## Hardwell (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Kekse


----------



## orca113 (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Diverses vom Grill und Salat dazu.


----------



## Hardwell (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Schokowaffeln


----------



## HugoDasDschungeltier (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Schwarzwälderkirschtorte


----------



## orca113 (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Apfel und Kiwi dazu einen Tee


----------



## Hardwell (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Döner


----------



## HugoDasDschungeltier (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Salat


----------



## Seabound (10. Juli 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Selbstgefangene und geräucherte Forellen.


----------



## taks (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*



Seabound schrieb:


> Selbstgefangene und geräucherte Forellen.



Wieso ohne Kopf?


Fleichkäsesemmel


----------



## orca113 (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Ein Stück Pizza von gestern und dazu ein Glas Buttermilch vom Kuchenbacken übrig


----------



## Seabound (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*



taks schrieb:


> Wieso ohne Kopf?




Eine der Forellen hatte den Angelhaken so geschluckt, dass ich ihn nicht mehr raus bekommen habe und das Vorfach abschneiden musste. Da ich den Angelhaken im toten Zustand auch nicht mehr im Schlund gefunden habe (keine Ahnung, wo der hin ist), habe ich einfach die Köpfe der Forellen abgeschnitten. Sicher ist sicher. Nicht, dass man noch auf Metall beist...


----------



## thomju (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

In der Mittagspause bleiben mir leider immer nur das Cafeteria- Essen oder ein Brötchen vom Bäcker. Heute Abend bin ich aber zum Italiener eingeaden, auf eine leckere Pizza freue ich mich jetzt schon.


----------



## aloha84 (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Einen Kuchen aus dem Becher.


----------



## Seabound (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Heringssalat


----------



## Hardwell (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Quinoa Linsen Bohnen Eintopf


----------



## taks (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Käsekuchen


----------



## GnomTyrell88 (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

ein Butterbrötchen mit ordentlich Belag


----------



## Seabound (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Gebratenen Lachs, Zucchini, und gebratene Champignons.


----------



## nonamez78 (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Bierchen (dürfte ja sicher als Grundnahrungsmittel durchgehen?)


----------



## Hardwell (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Protein Shake


----------



## Seabound (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Ein Bonbon


----------



## BlackAcetal (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Zum Frühstück jetzt gleich erstmal en Müsli, wie eigentlich jeden Morgen. Irgendwie bekomme ich morgens nur Müsli mit Milch runter, auch kein Tee oder Saft.


----------



## INU.ID (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Dinkelbrot mit Fake-Seelachs.


----------



## Hardwell (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Pizza mit Analogkäse


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Pasta mit Digital wurst. 
Lachgummi sauer


----------



## thomju (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Ich habe gerade mehr oder weniger aus Versehen fast eine Packung M&M's aufgegessen.  Gemerkt habe ich es erst, als die Packung fast leer war. Damit hat sich das Abendessen wohl erledigt .


----------



## taks (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Tomaten mit Feta und nem 15€ Balsamico


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Kaufland Mexikanischer Bohneneintopf (wieso sind da vorne drauf Chinesen abgebildet?)


----------



## HenneHuhn (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

5-Korn-Müsli mit Quark, Vanillejoghurt und reingeschnittenem Apfel.


----------



## RyzA (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Selbstgemachte Pizza mit Schinken und Pilzen


----------



## Red-Hood (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Hähnchenflügel, eingelegte Tomaten und frischen Fenchel.


----------



## HugoDasDschungeltier (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Wassermelone


----------



## RyzA (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Spaghetti mit Pesto


----------



## Red-Hood (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Hähnchenflügel und eingelegte Tomaten.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Chips (ungarisch)


----------



## RyzA (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Bestellung bei unseren Lieblings Türken:

Pizza Hawai für mich
Döner Box für meinen Sohn
Döner Kebab für meine Frau

Sonst habe ich auch oft Döner oder Sucuk Pizza genommen. Aber habe heute mal Bock auf was anderes.


----------



## taks (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Burgertime 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RyzA (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Eben gegrillt. Nürnberger Bratwürstchen, Nackenkoteletts dazu Kartoffelspalten, Kräuterbutter Baguettes und Tzatziki selbst gemacht.


----------



## Hardwell (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Schokokekse und ein Eis


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

725g Haferkekse *. *


----------



## HenneHuhn (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Salzstangen. Dazu ein Glas Weisswein.


----------



## PC-Michi (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Nutellabrot


----------



## PC-Michi (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Naja jetzt 2 Leberwurstbrote :O


----------



## RyzA (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Eben gab es bei uns Hähnchenschnitzel mit Salzkartoffeln, dunkler Sauce und grünen Brechbohnen (schön mit Zwiebeln und Speck).


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Maultaschen, Kartoffelsalat und Krautsalat


----------



## RyzA (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Big Mac Wraps. Ohne Kohlenhydrate aber voll lecker. Schmeckten fast wie Original Big Macs.


----------



## Hardwell (31. Juli 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Ein ganzes Glas Nutella


----------



## Red-Hood (31. Juli 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*



Hardwell schrieb:


> Ein ganzes Glas Nutella


Eklig. 

1,2 kg Hähnchenflügel.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (31. Juli 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Was ist Bei euch los? 
Maultaschen+Krautsalat+ Kartoffelsalat


----------



## nonamez78 (31. Juli 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Locker 3 Tage alte "Schuhsohle" (Blätterteig mit Marmelade) im Kühlschrank gefunden und verschluckt. Irgendwie nicht so die Erfüllung, mal sehen was Runde 2 bringt.


----------



## Red-Hood (2. August 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Hähncheneintopf.


----------



## BlackAcetal (3. August 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Landliebe Rahm Joghurt "Honig" mit Milch und nem Apfel reingeschnitten


----------



## RyzA (4. August 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Chili con carne mit Nudeln


----------



## taks (5. August 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Penne mit Gemüse


----------



## Hardwell (6. August 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Döner


----------



## volvo242 (6. August 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Die 13. Dose Bier, ist ja auch essen oder?

Naja jetzt gehts an das Süße, flüssiges Zuckerrohr, sonst kommt mir das flüssige Brot noch aus dem Magen.


----------



## taks (7. August 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Gurken-Feta-Salat


----------



## SpaceFlo99 (10. August 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Kartoffeln


----------



## PC-Michi (10. August 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Schweinefilet


----------



## taks (14. August 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Frühstück




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## taks (15. August 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Hünchen-Gemüse-Curry




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hardwell (15. August 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Kinderschokolade


----------



## Seabound (16. August 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sushi und Paderborner Punker Pisse.


----------



## BlackAcetal (16. August 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Wassereis "Erdbeere"


----------



## orca113 (16. August 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Tomatensalat, ne Handvoll Bratkartoffeln und einen Rest Bratwurstschnecke von gestern. Als Nachtisch einen Viertel Liter Buttermilch


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. August 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Schokolade, leckerste englische Orangenschokolade, dazu der (fast) fünf Uhr Tee

Und abschalten ...


----------



## Seabound (16. August 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Karottensalat und Gurkensalat


----------



## T-Drive (17. August 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Delikatessfleischsalat, mit Cola


----------



## orca113 (17. August 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Vollkornflakes, etwas Milch und einen Apfel reingeschnitten.


----------



## apfelinerin (18. August 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Alle geben für KitKat


----------



## T-Drive (18. August 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Nektarine,Apfel,Pfirsich


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (18. August 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Extrem perfekt geratene Nudeln mit Kaufland Tomatensauce und alten Tomaten reingeschnitten


----------



## Seabound (18. August 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Salat von gestern abend


----------



## Ferix2x (18. August 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Schlemmer Filet von Frosta

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Red-Hood (18. August 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Pflaumen und Tomaten aus eigenem Anbau.


----------



## orca113 (19. August 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Buttermilch und ein Brötchen mit Frischkäse


----------



## T-Drive (19. August 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Kirschpaprika, gefüllt mit Frischkäse


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (19. August 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Gebratene Maultaschen und Krautsalat. Gloria.


----------



## taks (19. August 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Nudeln mit Truten-Gemüse-Soja-Sauce




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seabound (19. August 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Vegetarische Pizza vom Weber Grill




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlackAcetal (19. August 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Eiskonfekt ^^

Und Beitrag #1000


----------



## RyzA (19. August 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Mettbrötchen mit Zwiebeln, Salz und Pfeffer


----------



## Red-Hood (19. August 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Quarkshake mit Kakao und Reiswaffeln


----------



## Hardwell (20. August 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Ein belegtes Brot mit Schinken und
Ein belegtes Brot mit Ei


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (20. August 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Nudelsalat und Schokomüsli


----------



## Seabound (20. August 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Käsebrötchen mit Chilis und Radieschen.


----------



## RyzA (20. August 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Ofenkartoffeln mit Hähnchen, Tomaten und Zwiebeln


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (20. August 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Rest Nudelsalat.


----------



## Red-Hood (20. August 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Chilli mit Reis


----------



## Seabound (20. August 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Veganes Rindersteak aus Seitan.


----------



## Red-Hood (20. August 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Veganes Rindersteak? 
Wieso nennt man das nicht einfach Seitansteak?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (20. August 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Weil es ein Rindersteak ist, mensch. 
Schmeckt zwar eher nach Schuhsohle, aber egal. 
@t gebratene Maultaschen, Kartoffelsalat und Weiss Krautsalat. Nebst einem Froop


----------



## Seabound (20. August 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Obstsalat mit veganer Mandelmilch Sahne


----------



## Hardwell (21. August 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Pferdefilet mit Süßkartoffeln


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (21. August 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Kartoffelsalat, Weiss Krautsalat und Kuchen.


----------



## RyzA (22. August 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*



Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Kartoffelsalat, Weiss Krautsalat *und Kuchen*.




Heute Mittag alleine zu Hause und keinen Bock zu kochen: Bei mir gabs Cevapcici Reistopf von Pottkieker. Voll lecker!


----------



## Seabound (23. August 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

So, ich habs jetzt wirklich mal ausprobiert und Waller geräuchert. Allerdings war es nur ein Zuchtwaller (330 Gramm Steak) von der Fischtheke ausem Rewe. Ich bin mir nicht mal sicher, dass das ein hier beheimateter Silurus glanis war oder was für eine Waller auch immer. Die Dame von der Fischtheke konnte mir da leider nicht weiterhelfen. Weder bezüglich der Herkunft, noch hinsichtlich der genauen Wallerart. 

Ich hab dann mal nen Test gemacht und gleichzeitig noch nen Regenbogner und ein Tiefkühllachsteak geräuchert. Eingelegt hab ich das Ganze für 14-15 Stunden in 7%ige Salzlake mit einer Zwiebel, Lorbeer und etwas Piment. 

Ich hab das Ganze dann zum Salat probiert und ich muss sagen, dass mir der Waller sehr gut geschmeckt hat. Das Problem in dem Fall war nur, dass das Wallersteak relativ dünn war. Dadurch wurde der Fisch beim Pökeln sehr salzig. Die Forelle und der Lachs waren hingegen wesentlich milder und im Geschmack so wie erwartet von meiner Erfahrung mit dem Pökeln. 


Das Fleisch vom Waller war so salzig, dass man die ganz dünnen Ränder vor dem Verzehr wegschneiden musste. Also zukünftig dann 5%ige Salzlake verwenden, oder nicht ganz so lange zu pökeln. Oder eventuell auf Koteletts ausweichen, wenn möglich. Der Waller war im Vergleich zu Forelle und Lachs übrigens wesentlich trockener, sehr fest mit ordentlich Biss, nicht so fettig und hatte einen eigenen Geschmack. Schwer zu beschreiben. Halt kein Salmonide. Ein Hauch süßlich und nussig triffts vielleicht.  

Ein geiler Snack zur Nachmittagszeit!  Klasse Salat!


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (23. August 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Wow, jetzt habe ich auch Lust auf auf geräucherten Fisch 
@t belegtes Brötchen vom BackWerk mit Salami.


----------



## RyzA (24. August 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Tortellini mit Käsesauce


----------



## orca113 (24. August 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Zu warm zum futtern. Gerade ein Glas Buttermilch und nun das zweite.


----------



## Red-Hood (24. August 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*



orca113 schrieb:


> Zu warm zum futtern. Gerade ein Glas Buttermilch und nun das zweite.


Jupp, hier ebenso. Daher Quarkshake.
Vertrage bei Hitze weder Kohlenhydrate noch fettiges Essen.


----------



## Seabound (24. August 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Panierter Schafskäse und Zander Müllerin Art.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## taks (24. August 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Abendessen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Red-Hood (24. August 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Wieder Tomaten und Erdbeeren aus dem Garten. Immer wieder erstaunlich, was für ne Geschmacksexplosion das im Gaumen ist.


----------



## volvo242 (24. August 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Um 17 Uhr gab es Walderdbeeren und Brombeeren meets Temaki 

Leider kein Bild


Und jetzt Weißer Gspritzt


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (25. August 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Zwei Bier sind auch ne Mahlzeit^^
Das dritte Bier und vorhin lecker Sachen von BackWerk wie z. B. 
- N-N Croissant
- belegte Brötchen 
- Panini Putenbrust


----------



## Red-Hood (25. August 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Bei den Temperaturen trinke ich auch täglich mein kühles Helles.

on topic: Ein paar Selleriestangen


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. August 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Der erste Federweisse ist kalt und hilft ....


----------



## the_leon (26. August 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

hab heute morgen nen 750g Glas Nutella aufgemacht da sind noch ~20% drin 

#gesundeErnährung


----------



## HenneHuhn (27. August 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Tamagoyaki (japanisches Omelett, wobei es bei mir immer eher Rührei wird  )


----------



## Ferix2x (28. August 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*



HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Tamagoyaki (japanisches Omelett, wobei es bei mir immer eher Rührei wird  )


Was ist denn der Unterschied?  Dachte Omelett ist das französische Wort für Rührei

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## HenneHuhn (28. August 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*



Ferix2x schrieb:


> Was ist denn der Unterschied?  Dachte Omelett ist das französische Wort für Rührei



Ein Omelett ist "am Stück". Quasi ein Pfannkuchen ohne Mehl. Rührei ist... nunja, durchgerührt und zerrupft.


----------



## Red-Hood (28. August 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Reis mit Hähnchen und gebratenem Gemüse, Pilzen und Algen.


----------



## XBurton (29. August 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

gegrilltes Filetsteak medium mit Kartoffelecken und Grillgemüse 😍

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## PC-Michi (29. August 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Pariser Schnitzel


----------



## orca113 (29. August 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Buttermilch und einen Apfel


----------



## Hardwell (29. August 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Schweinshaxen


----------



## HenneHuhn (29. August 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Einen Apfel. Gleich gibt es eventuell noch ein paar Erdnüsse im Teigmantel dazu.


----------



## Doggycat (1. September 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Haribo pommes sauer


----------



## taks (2. September 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Tomaten & Feta


----------



## Hardwell (3. September 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Zebra mit Süßkartoffeln und Gemüse


----------



## Ferix2x (3. September 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Linsensuppe

Gesendet von meinem MediaPad 10 LINK mit Tapatalk


----------



## SpaceFlo99 (3. September 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Pizza


----------



## the_leon (3. September 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

2 Käsebrötchen von Rewe


----------



## Hardwell (3. September 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Käsekuchen


----------



## orca113 (3. September 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Erdnüsse


----------



## BlackAcetal (4. September 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

4 Löffel Vanille Quark
2 Löffel normaler Joghurt 
Ein Schuss Milch 
1 Klacks Apfelmus 

Lecker


----------



## Hardwell (4. September 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Lebkuchen


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (4. September 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Haferkekse, Erdnussbutter auf Zopf (ohne Weib dran), matschiger Bohnen Tomatensalat, altes Vollkornbrot mit Salami und Camembert


----------



## Seabound (4. September 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Meloneneis


----------



## orca113 (4. September 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Gerade ne Krakauer


----------



## HenneHuhn (5. September 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Den Rest Massaman-Curry von gestern, zum Nachtisch: Apple Pie Cookies.


----------



## orca113 (7. September 2016)

*now eating Die Futter ecke*

Bagel und Kaffee... Fast wie vor ein paar Wochen in New York City[emoji7]



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (7. September 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Gebratene Maultaschen


----------



## taks (8. September 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Burgertime 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(300Gramm Patty ^^)


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (8. September 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

2 Whopper + Pommes & Cola


----------



## orca113 (8. September 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*



nWo-Wolfpac schrieb:


> 2 Whopper + Pommes & Cola



Boah!!! Du platzt!!!

Gerade eine Gemüsepfanne mit etwas Reis und dazu eine Flasche Faßbrause.


----------



## Ferix2x (8. September 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Spaghetti mit vegetarischer Bolognese


----------



## PC-Michi (8. September 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Chips :O


----------



## taks (9. September 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Döner


----------



## -H1N1- (9. September 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

CWP (CurrywurstPommes)


----------



## T-Drive (11. September 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Blumenkohl in Buttersauce mit Vollkorn Pfannkuchen. (sind echt knuspriger) Das panierte Schnitzel dazu verkneif ich mir heute.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (11. September 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Kässpätzle


----------



## Duvar (11. September 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Scharfe Spaghetti Aglio Olio mit ordentlich Parmesan.


----------



## HenneHuhn (12. September 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Müsli mit Joghurt, Honig und Granatapfelkernen


----------



## Red-Hood (13. September 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Gemüsesuppe ohne Salz

Update:
Lahmacun


----------



## Ferix2x (14. September 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Ein Käsebrötchen und Kaffee 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## BlackAcetal (14. September 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Pommes und ne Bratwurst und ne alte Schrippe für 4.50€

Und dann noch en Kaktus Wassereis vom Rewe. Des sind diese, die so Prickeln wenn man die Spitze isst ^^


----------



## Jimiblu (14. September 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Nackensteak mit Kräuterbutter und Kartoffelsalat, gegrillter Maiskolben und dazu Krombacher von Fass


----------



## BlackAcetal (14. September 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*



Jimiblu schrieb:


> Nackensteak mit Kräuterbutter und Kartoffelsalat, gegrillter Maiskolben und dazu Krombacher von Fass


:Sabber:


----------



## HenneHuhn (15. September 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Frischteig-Pizza vom REWE mit Ziegenkäse, Spinat und roten Zwiebeln. Ganz nett, fehlt aber n bisschen Salz. 

Zum Nachtisch: Birnen-Granatapfel-Salat.


----------



## Ferix2x (16. September 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

2 Donuts und Kaffee 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## HenneHuhn (19. September 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Mini-Frühlingsrollen und Bratnudeln mit Gemüse an Erdnusssoße


----------



## T-Drive (22. September 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Vollkorn Salami-Käsebrötschn, mit Paprika undn rechten Kaffee


----------



## HenneHuhn (28. September 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Toffifees. 

Und muss mich zusammenreißen, nicht so manchem Mitreisenden hier im Zug ihre stinkenden Ei- oder Salamibrötchen ins Gesicht zu drücken.


----------



## Ferix2x (29. September 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Nudeln in Tomatensauce 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hardwell (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Schokonikolaus


----------



## Red-Hood (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Pasta mit Thunfischpampe (Thunfischflocken, Zwiebeln, Paprika, Mais, Tomatenmark und Peperoni)


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Russischen Plov


----------



## SpaceFlo99 (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Pizza (aus der gefriertruhe)


----------



## Seabound (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Spaghetti mit Lachs-Sahne-Sauce.


----------



## Pisaopfer (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Gemüse-Eintopf


----------



## Ferix2x (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Sushi 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ferix2x (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Tomate Tofu Ei -Pfanne 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## SpaceFlo99 (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Buchsstabensuppe


----------



## taks (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Katerfrühstück -.-




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SpaceFlo99 (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Spiegelei


----------



## HenneHuhn (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Milka Zartherb + Tasse Kaffee


----------



## SpaceFlo99 (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Ein Snickers


----------



## Seabound (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Gummibärchen


----------



## taks (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Magenbrot 

Btw.: Frauen haben einfach nen Knacks. Es hat drei unterschiedliche Arten Milch im Kühlschrank. Heumilch mit 2.5℅, Magermilch 0.5℅, Lightmilch mit 1.5℅. Aber keine normale Vollmilch. Dafür isst man zwei Schachteln Süssigkeit am Tag


----------



## Seabound (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Gummibärchen


----------



## HenneHuhn (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Rührei mit gebratenen Champignons. Dazu ein Glas Rotwein.


----------



## Seabound (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Veganer Linseneintopf


----------



## Ferix2x (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*



Seabound schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich hätte da noch Kartoffeln rein gegeben.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Seabound (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Grad keine zur Hand, hier im Büro.


----------



## Pisaopfer (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Banane


----------



## HenneHuhn (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Vegetarisches Jägerschnitzel mit selbstgemachter Champignonsauce und Stampfkartoffeln


----------



## BlackAcetal (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Ein LKW (Leber Käs Weck)
250gr Magerquark mit Zuckerrüben Sirup und son Müller Milch Reis mit Zimt ^^


----------



## Seabound (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vegane Erbsensuppe


----------



## Ferix2x (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Rahmspinat + Pommes. Keine Lust gehabt extra Kartoffeln zu machen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## config (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Mandeln


----------



## Seabound (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Pommes Schranke.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Marzipan Kügelchen


----------



## Hardwell (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Kalte Pizza


----------



## Seabound (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Schwertfisch auf sizilianische Art.


----------



## orca113 (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Croissant mit Quark und Marmelade, Röggelchen mit Paprika Mortadella und dazu Buttermilch und Kaffee


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*



orca113 schrieb:


> Croissant mit Quark und Marmelade, Röggelchen mit Paprika Mortadella und dazu Buttermilch und Kaffee


Mmmmmh, lecker 
@t ein paar Haribo Schnuller. 
Die waren auch schon mal besser


----------



## orca113 (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Erdnüsse mit schwarzem Pfeffer[emoji7]


----------



## Ferix2x (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Käse Brötchen und Kaffee 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fr0ntL1ner (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Salat von Penny und nen Apfel.


----------



## Ferix2x (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Nudelsuppe (Ramen) 
Mit Zwiebeln und Rührei 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## taks (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Hab grad ein ganzes Blech selbstgemacht Pizza verdrückt. Kann mich kaum noch bewegen -.-


----------



## Hardwell (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Rührei


----------



## Pisaopfer (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Frische Brötchen


----------



## Samstag494 (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Nudeln mit selbstgemachter Spinat-Gorgonzola-Sauce


----------



## Pisaopfer (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

pizzaaaaaaaaa


----------



## taks (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*



Pisaopfer schrieb:


> pizzaaaaaaaaa



Bei mir gibts auch Pizzahäufchen xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Kartoffeln, Geschnetzeltes und Rotkohl


----------



## HenneHuhn (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Selbstgemachte Veggie-Bolognese und Spaghetti, mit ordentlich frisch geriebenem Parmesan. Ein Traum.


----------



## Pisaopfer (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*



taks schrieb:


> Bei mir gibts auch Pizzahäufchen xD
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sieht gut aus ... ich schmier mir jetzt n Brot


----------



## taks (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*



Pisaopfer schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus ... ich schmier mir jetzt n Brot



War auch alles selbst gemacht (war ne Heidenarbeiten -.- )

@topic
Zwetschgenwähe von Mama


----------



## Seabound (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Ein Lion


----------



## Pisaopfer (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Eine Mettwurst Stulle


----------



## T-Drive (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Grad von der Kollegin ein Stück Apfel in Blätterteig und ein Stück Marmorkuchen gereicht bekommen, zum Käffchen  alles selbst gebacken latürnich.


----------



## Hardwell (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Kuchen


----------



## Pisaopfer (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Frühstücks Ei


----------



## orca113 (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Brötchen mit Ei, ne Kaki, Buttermilch und einen Kaffee[emoji106]


----------



## taks (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Käsfondue


----------



## Pisaopfer (1. November 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Kasseler in Blätterteig


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. November 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Frühlingsrollen mit Geflügel


----------



## Hardwell (2. November 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Butterspekulatius


----------



## Pisaopfer (2. November 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*



Hardwell schrieb:


> Butterspekulatius



Ist denn Heut scho Weihnachten? 

Ne Banane


----------



## xcruel (3. November 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Beim zocken sind M&M's und Studentenfutter richtig pornös ;D
Jetzt gerade, als late-night-snack, ein überbackenes Baguette^^


----------



## taks (3. November 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Fleischkäse-Brötchen


----------



## Seabound (4. November 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Ein erfrischendes Kaugummi


----------



## Hardwell (4. November 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Eine vegane Banane


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (4. November 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Einen Kaffee und dazu Spaghetti


----------



## orca113 (4. November 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Kaffee und dazu ein paar Spekulatius


----------



## Pisaopfer (4. November 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Ne Frikadelle


----------



## Seabound (4. November 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Eine Dose Heringsfilets in Pfeffersauce


----------



## taks (4. November 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Mit Tomaten und Mozerella belegtes Brötchen


----------



## aloha84 (4. November 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

...trockenes Brot mit Frischkäse....und ein Corni.


----------



## Hardwell (4. November 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Einen veganen Obstsalat


----------



## Seabound (4. November 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die Reste von der Zwiebelsuppe von heute abend.


----------



## Hardwell (5. November 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Vegane Haferflocken mit veganer Mandelmilch


----------



## the_leon (5. November 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Ob das wohl gesund ist 

@topic: Apfel Zimt Krunchy mit (nicht veganer) Kuhmilch


----------



## Pisaopfer (5. November 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Ne  Scheibe Danziger-Mischbrot mit Thunfisch.


----------



## Seabound (14. November 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Ein veganer Erbseneintopf


----------



## orca113 (14. November 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Buttermilch und dazu nen Apfel


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (14. November 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Ein nicht-veganes Rindersteak mit Kartoffeln und Unkraut aka Gemüse


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (14. November 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*



nWo-Wolfpac schrieb:


> Ein nicht-veganes Rindersteak mit Kartoffeln und Unkraut aka Gemüse



Hahaha, nicht vegan? Wie kannst du nur 

@Topic Nudeln mit selbst einer leckeren Fleischsoße


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (14. November 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*



CHRiSSLYi schrieb:


> Hahaha, nicht vegan? Wie kannst du nur
> 
> @Topic Nudeln mit selbst einer leckeren Fleischsoße





Das konnte ich mir irgendwie nicht verkneifen, nachdem ich hier nur vegan gelesen habe


----------



## Seabound (14. November 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Steht nun mal vegan drauf. Da machste nix...


----------



## RyzA (14. November 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Puffreiswaffeln mit Schokolade
Dazu Kaffee


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (15. November 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Selbst gemachtes Marzipan. 
Ich glaube ich bin ein Gott


----------



## RyzA (15. November 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Pott Kaffee (mit Milch+Zucker)

Bihun Suppe undn Brötchen mit Käse


----------



## Seabound (17. November 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Brotzeit


----------



## Pisaopfer (17. November 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Mandarinen


----------



## taks (17. November 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Kalbshaxe mit Tagliatelle und Tomatensauce


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (17. November 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Jetzt ein Stück Patrik und eine Maultasche gegen mögliche Katererscheinungen


----------



## Seabound (18. November 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Baked Beans


----------



## Pisaopfer (18. November 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Brandwurst


----------



## RyzA (18. November 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Sucuk Pizza


----------



## taks (19. November 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Knödel, Leberwurst & Sauerkraut


----------



## FlyingPC (19. November 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Selbstgemachte Käsesuppe.


----------



## Hardwell (19. November 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Fleischkäsebrötchen


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (20. November 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Plot


----------



## Seabound (20. November 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lachscarpaccio und Zanderfilet Mediterran


----------



## Pisaopfer (20. November 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Mandarinen, Bananen und Birnen ...


----------



## Seabound (22. November 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Pizza!


----------



## Pisaopfer (22. November 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Immer noch Mandarinen


----------



## Seabound (22. November 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Sauerkrautbrötchen


----------



## RyzA (3. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Pulled Pork Frischteig Pizza
dazu Cola Light


----------



## Pisaopfer (3. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

paar Erdnüsse geknackt gerade


----------



## taks (3. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Gemüse-Hühnchen-Curry


----------



## Seabound (3. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Sahne Hering mit Kartoffel


----------



## RyzA (6. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Seefelder "Mühlenbesen". Leckeres Lakritz.


----------



## Seabound (6. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Milka Schoko Nikolaus


----------



## Fronteiche (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Apfeltasche und Espresso


----------



## Seabound (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Veganer Erbseneintopf


----------



## Fronteiche (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*



Seabound schrieb:


> Veganer Erbseneintopf



Also ne Dose Erbsen?


----------



## taks (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Döner & Bier


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Graubrot mit Frischkäse, Brötchen mit Hackepeter und Esrom und dazu frischgezapften Kaffee


----------



## -H1N1- (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

1 TicTac


----------



## Hardwell (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Vegane Gemüsesuppe


----------



## Seabound (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Spaghetti mit veganer Tomatensoße und ein Bier, gebraut nach deutschem Reinheitsgebot.


----------



## Cuzzle187 (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

400g Rinderfilet


----------



## isnicable (8. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

ein Stück Mohnkuchen und dazu ein Kaffee (french press; Black23 )


----------



## Seabound (8. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Baked Beans


----------



## orca113 (8. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*



Seabound schrieb:


> Baked Beans



bei mir auch von Heinz


----------



## Seabound (9. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Frühstück erst mal ne schöne Dose Hering mit Pfeffersauce.


----------



## Cuzzle187 (9. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*



Seabound schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist hart


----------



## Seabound (9. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Ne, lecker!


----------



## taks (9. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Kaffee 


@Seabound
Ich nehm immer die mit Tomatensauce


----------



## MfDoom (9. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Kar0ttens4lat, schnell und unglaublich lecker:

2 Esslöffel Essig
4 Esslöffel Öl
2 (große) Knoblauchzehen pressen und sofort mit dem Essig und Öl vermischen (damit er nicht oxidiert, wird Bitter)
1 gewürfelte Zwiebel
1 Becher Saure Sahne
gemahlener Pfeffer,
1 gestrichener TL Salz
große Prise Zucker

Alles vermischen

ca. 500g Karotten fein Raspeln und alles vermischen. Geht auch als Hauptgericht.
Die Mengen sind Daumenwerte, nach Belieben ändern (bis auf den Knoblauch )

Am nächsten Tag Kaugummi kauen wenn man mit anderen Menschen reden muss.


----------



## Seabound (9. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*



taks schrieb:


> Kaffee
> 
> 
> @Seabound
> Ich nehm immer die mit Tomatensauce



Ich mag die alle, von Meerrettich- bis Tomatensauce!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich sage heute mal "ja!" zu einer Dose Tomatensuppe.


----------



## taks (9. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Aus welchem Jahrtausend kommt eigentlich die Tastatur? ^^


----------



## Seabound (9. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Ich sitze hier in den Räumlichkeiten einer deutschen Behörde. Die Tastatur hier hat mir die EDV zur Verfügung gestellt. Is ausem Fundus hier. Ne original Cherry Tastatur. Bestimmt alt, so wie sie aussieht. Tippt sich aber immer noch tipptopp! 


EDIT: Zur Nachspeise gabs ne Banane




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## orca113 (17. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Seabound, du bist der der 150kg hat oder nicht? (Meine ich hier mal gelesen zu haben im Forum)

Bist du sicher das du mit so wenig Essen auskommst an deinem Arbeitstag?

Grade ein Brötchen mit Käse. Muss Kohldampf schieben. war heute Vormittag Schwimmen, dann viel Mittagessen und Kaffee aus wegen Weihnachtsbaum kaufen und langem Blabla mit der Verwandtschaft und gleich geht's zum Weihnachtsmarkt in Bonn. Aber da wird gefressen wie die Sau glaubt mir.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

@ High-Noon fiel eine Portion Spaghetti Carbonara dem Schlund zum Opfer und vorhin shredderte meine Kauleiste einen Schwarzbrotdoppeldecker mit Salami


----------



## Seabound (17. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Nudeln mit Schafskäse


----------



## Gast20170724 (18. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Käse-Lauch-Suppe


----------



## MfDoom (18. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Reis mit Scheiss


----------



## Seabound (18. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Ein Schoko-Kaffee-Böhnchen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Graubrot mit Kassler und viel Senf


----------



## taks (26. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Russischer Salat zum Frühstück ^^


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Graubrot mit Frischkäse als leichte Dehnübung und Attacke für das Shootout um High Noon


----------



## orca113 (27. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Ein Becher Buttermilch dazu ein Roggenbrötchen mit etwas Thunfisch aus der Dose und einen Apfel


----------



## doncamill (27. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Italienischen Salat musste nur die Artischocken rauspuhlen^^


----------



## Seabound (27. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Pizza


----------



## Gast20170724 (27. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Grünkohl mit Kohlwurst und Kasseler.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Das Tagespensum: Das Seltene Frühstück bestand aus Graubrot mit Frischkäse, Highnoon: Kartoffelsalat mit Schnitzel, zur Teatime dann ein Stück Banana Split Torte und nun Schwarzbrot mit Salami.


----------



## Cuzzle187 (27. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

250g Magerquark und 30g Whey


----------



## orca113 (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Knoppers und vorher gab es Schwarzbrot mit Ei


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Pommes mit Bratzwurscht aus eigener Aufzucht und nebenbei eine Kanne frischgepressten Kaffee


----------



## Gast20170724 (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Nudel-Schinken-Auflauf und danach Milchreis als Nachtisch.


----------



## Seabound (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Eine Dose vegane Ravioli ausem Rewe.


----------



## Pisaopfer (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Gleich gibts Fondue


----------



## Cuzzle187 (3. Januar 2017)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

200g Pute mit Low fett Quark


----------



## MfDoom (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

selbstkasteiung?

belegte Dinkelseele mit Käse vom Bäcker


----------



## HenneHuhn (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Instant-Nudelsuppe "Shrimps Tom-Yum", trockenes Brötchen dazu.


----------



## Cuzzle187 (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

30g whey und 4 Eier

QUOTE=MfDoom;8623490]selbstkasteiung?

belegte Dinkelseele mit Käse vom Bäcker [/QUOTE]

Leistungssportler :/

Da muss man schauen um das Gewicht zu halten


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Habe mir vorhin ein paar Frikadellen gebastelt die dann nachher so langsam im Schlund entschwinden. Nebenbei ist es hohe Mathematik da es abstraktes subtrahieren ist


----------



## Seabound (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Lachsauflauf


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Alte Discounterbrötchen mit Nutella


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Frischere Brötchen auf denen sich Bismarcks Heringe rekelten


----------



## MfDoom (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Schafskäsecremesandwich und Salamisandwich


----------



## Gast20170724 (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Ein bisschen Merci-Schokolade. Die Weihnachtsgeschenke müssen schließlich gegessen werden.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

So melde gehorsamst: die letzten 2 Fische wurden gefechtsmäßig geschnäbelt


----------



## Cuzzle187 (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

200g Pute 
100g Ei 
200g Kartoffeln


----------



## taks (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Einen riesen Laugengipfel und einen Kaffee


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Lecker Chilli, chön charf und sorgt so für eine gesunde Hautfarbe


----------



## MfDoom (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

LKW mit Senf


----------



## Cuzzle187 (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

250g Magerquark 
30g whey 
1 Banane 

Schön im Mixer mit Wasser


----------



## Seabound (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Einen Apfel.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Den Apfel gab es für die Vögel . DDR Banane ( Salatgurke ) in Dill - Dressing


----------



## MfDoom (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

bei mir auch, für die Amsel. Und DDR Banane ist ...nichts?
Für uns Ofenkäse und bunter Salat


----------



## Seabound (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Frühstück


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Erhöhe auf Zwei und will sehen​


----------



## Seabound (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Leider kein Dosenfisch mehr da. Hab nur noch was Dosensuppen und Baked Beans im Bunker...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Im Moment und nachher



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mau Mau! Gewonnen​


----------



## taks (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Ein Döner und ein Bier, versüsst die Zeit vor Vier


----------



## Gast20170724 (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Lasagne von Aldi.
Geschmacklich nicht so toll, habe aber auch nichts anderes erwartet.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Sag Wendy's Pony schönen Gruß


----------



## Gast20170724 (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Was reitet so spät durch Nacht und Wind? Es ist die Lasagne, getarnt als Rind.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Stangenkartoffeln und Stangenfisch. Mayo und Quetschup konnte ich allerdings nicht zu einer Schranke überreden


----------



## MfDoom (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Lauchkuchen, ihr armen Kochunbegabten


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Ich hatte grad 2 Haselnutten oder wie das Zeugs heißt. Steht wenigstens so ähnlich drauf


----------



## ich656 (29. Januar 2017)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*



Linker_Gutmensch schrieb:


> Lasagne von Aldi.
> Geschmacklich nicht so toll, habe aber auch nichts anderes erwartet.



Alle Kinder Essen Lasagne, außer Ronny, der mag kein Pony.



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ich hatte grad 2 Haselnutten oder wie das Zeugs heißt. Steht wenigstens so ähnlich drauf



Sicher dass die nicht vom Straßenstrich waren?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Januar 2017)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*



ich656 schrieb:


> Sicher dass die nicht vom Straßenstrich waren?


100%, ich kaufe nix von der Straße 


> Lauchkuchen, ihr armen Kochunbegabten


Da gibt aber mal wieder mächtig an wie eine Tüte Mücken

Ich habe mir mal wieder ein paar Pfannkuchen gebastelt und vorhin noch frisches Schwarzbrot mit Esrom ( ist einfach herrlich wenn der Duft die Tränendrüse reizt )


----------



## Seabound (29. Januar 2017)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Vegane Kürbisssuppe mit veganem Graubrot.


----------



## BlackAcetal (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Vegetarisches Cordon bleu
3 kleine Kartoffel Rösti
Buttergemüse
Kraut Salat mit Apfel und Karottenstreifen drin.

Jetzt danach noch en Kaffe mit Milchschaum und paar Rumkugeln [emoji14]

Gesendet von meinem KIW-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MfDoom (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Moussaka mit viel Tzatzikiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Tziki gibt's erst wieder am Wochenende 

Pellkartoffeln & Sahneheringe und später lecker Brötchen mit feinem Esrom


----------



## Seabound (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Vegane Zucchini-Spaghetti mit Veganer Mandelmilch-Tomatensauce


----------



## MfDoom (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Brezelknödel mit pilzpfanne


----------



## Seabound (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Fischstäbchen


----------



## doncamill (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

2 LKW mit süßem Senf


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*



Seabound schrieb:


> Fischstäbchen


Vegan?

Bratkartoffeln mit grober Bratwurst wovon wohl ein Bestandteil Vegetarisch ist. Ich glaub das war die Wurst


----------



## Seabound (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Vegan?



Nein.MitFisch

Käse now! Nicht vegan! Aus der Kuh! Aber vegetarisch!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Einen Salat aus Tomate, Paprika, Zwiebeln und Gurke und jetzt ein Fischbrot. Memo an mich, das Brot wieder im Geschäft kaufen anstatt es selbst in der Wildbahn zu jagen


----------



## taks (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Spätzle, Weisskraut, Karotte, Landjäger & Zwiebel in der Pfanne braten, dann noch drei Scheiben Raclettekäse drüber und fertig ist das kalorienarme Abendessen ^^


----------



## MfDoom (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

selbstgemachtes moussaka und tzaziki. Tzaziki top  Moussaka flop


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Gyros mit Tzaziki, mmhh lecker mit chinesischen Knobi. Da ist vorhin glatt Draci von der Regenrinne gefallen


----------



## taks (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Kartoffelgulasch von Mama


----------



## RyzA (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Bei uns gab es gerade Hähnchenkeulen mit Kartoffel wedges und Tzatziki (selbst gemacht).


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Bratkartoffeln mit Zwiebeln und Ei und dazu einen gemischten Salat


----------



## Pisaopfer (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

mal wieder ne Banane


----------



## RyzA (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Überbackene Toasts mit Champignons, Zwiebeln und Käse


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Salat und Käsebrot


----------



## BlackAcetal (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Nudeln mit Sauerkraut und Paprika in ner Rahmsoüe und  mit Käse überbacken


----------



## RyzA (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Spiegeleier (beidseitig gebraten) auf Brot


----------



## BlackAcetal (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Gefühlt ein halbes Kilo Gemüse Reis mit Cashew Kernen und Mango Chutney


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Nach langer Zeit mal wieder ein Hähnchen Rollo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Sind das die Dinger womit man Fenster verdunkelt? 

Nudeln mit einer Gehacktes - Tomatensoße


----------



## MfDoom (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Bananenbrot mit Erdnussbutter


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Reste von Gestern aber etwas nachgewürzt


----------



## BlackAcetal (16. Februar 2017)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Nen Döner und grade als Nachtisch Milchreis mit Zimt und Zucker 

Gesendet von meinem KIW-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## T-Drive (16. Februar 2017)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Hering in Tomate, ausse Büx


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Februar 2017)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*



> Milchreis mit Zimt und Zucker


Habe alles da irgendwie geht das immer wieder unter
Schwarzbrot mit Esrom sowie mein geliebter Salat und ein Eimer Kaffee


----------



## MfDoom (16. Februar 2017)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Fleischsalaaaaat


----------



## Gast20170724 (16. Februar 2017)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Spaghettiiiiiii


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Februar 2017)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Heute mal eine Pizza mit Schinken, Salami und Pilzchen


----------



## doncamill (17. Februar 2017)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

lecker LKW


----------



## taks (17. Februar 2017)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Butterbretzel


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Februar 2017)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Da es regnete gab es Fish & Chips aber irgendwie fehlte da noch der Nebel


----------



## RyzA (17. Februar 2017)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Spaghetti mit Mettbällchen und heller leicht pfeffriger Sauce.  War voll lecker!


----------



## doncamill (17. Februar 2017)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Pizza Pepperoniwurst, schön käsig


----------



## JoM79 (17. Februar 2017)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Tic Tac Cherry turns to Cola


----------



## RyzA (17. Februar 2017)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Stück Bienenstich von Coppenrath&Wiese
dazu Kaffee


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Februar 2017)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Ein wenig Inder Schokolade oder wie das Zeugs heißt.


----------



## RyzA (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Heute Mittag waren wir bei Subway. Ist nicht ganz mein Fall, aber mein Sohn wollte dahin.
Ich esse lieber einen Burger bei Burger King oder McDonalds. Oder ein Döner vom Türken.
Aber die Cookies von Subway sind echt gut. Gerade noch einen gegessen: "White Chip Macadamia Nut". 

*Edit*: Heute Mittag selbstgemachter Kartoffel Püree mit Spinat und Fischstäbchen.


----------



## BlackAcetal (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

250gr Pumpernickel Brot
250gr Magerquark
200gr Heringsfilet in Tomatensauce
1 Becher griechischer Joghurt


Gesendet von meinem KIW-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## orca113 (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Brötchen (Vollkorn) mit Hütten- bzw Körnigem Frischkäse


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Pfannkuchen und Gurkensalat


----------



## MfDoom (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Pollo alla cacciatora


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

2 Brötchen -> High Noon = Huhn la Bomb mit Reis


----------



## RyzA (1. März 2017)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Teller Tomatensuppe dazu ein Brötchen mit Fleischsalat


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. März 2017)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Salat und 2 gekochte Eier


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (3. März 2017)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. März 2017)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Fish & Chips mit Soja Soße und Remoulade


----------



## MfDoom (3. März 2017)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

gleich gibts Döner von der Doenastie, das ist der neueste Startup-Hippster-Shit.
Ich lebe einfach gerne am Puls der Zeit


----------



## RyzA (11. März 2017)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Pide ausn Aldi. Schmeckt wie vom Türken.


----------



## Duvar (18. März 2017)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Mal ne Kleinigkeit ausm Burgerking zum aufwärmen, sprich Vorspeise:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. März 2017)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Hausmannskost, Hohlrouladen mit Kartoffeln

@ Duvar das würde ich nicht mehr essen da ist doch schon wieder Leben drin


----------



## Duvar (19. März 2017)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Essen selten Fastfood. Nur meine Freundin ist schwanger, die wollte unbedingt Burger King, also was bleibt einem anderes übrig?^^
Hab natürlich mit Mühe und Not nur 2 der Burger geschafft und mir gehts gar nicht gut seitdem ich gegessen hab^^
Edit: Über 2 Std danach geht es mir noch immer net gut^^


----------



## taks (19. März 2017)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Kanincheneintopf


----------



## MfDoom (21. März 2017)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Tortelini mit gorgonzolasosse


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. März 2017)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Frikamolli mit Nudeln und Soße


----------



## T-Drive (21. März 2017)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Eiskonfekt  jede Menge bunte Aluhüte.


----------



## MfDoom (22. März 2017)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Kaffee und ipad


----------



## orca113 (22. März 2017)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Glas Wein, Dornfelder Rotwein aber mein franz. Weißbrot habe ich mir abgeschminkt dazu um die Uhrzeit. Habe die letzten Wochen schwer gefressen und bin ein wenig über meinem guten Gewicht... Werde die kommenden Wochen wieder zu gewohntem Sportpensum zurück und wieder weniger Leckerchen reinhauen...

Aber den Dornfelder brauche ich jetzt. War ein Scheißtag. Dazu eben noch von der ******* in London wieder gehört...


----------



## MfDoom (22. März 2017)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Kässpätzle und Brokkoli. Mit viel Ketchup


----------



## orca113 (23. März 2017)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Kaffee und eine Schale Müsli mit Joghurt und einem Schuss Ahornsirup.


----------



## taks (23. März 2017)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Fleischkäsbrötchen (Leberkässemmel)

Wie sagt man in Deutschland dazu? ^^


----------



## MfDoom (23. März 2017)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Heisst hier LKW.

ich hab jetzt vesper, belegte brote und apfel


----------



## BlackAcetal (23. März 2017)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Hatte grad Nudeln mit Frankfurter Grüne Soße ^^

Als Hesse muss man auch etwas tradition bewahren 

Gesendet von meinem KIW-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## HenneHuhn (23. März 2017)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Saure Weingummi-Stäbchen aus dem Snackautomaten am Bahnsteig.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. März 2017)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Bratwurst mit Brötchen, die schnelle Resteverwertung. Mit viel Verdummungspaste dazu


----------



## T-Drive (26. März 2017)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Vinschgauer Brot+Tiroler Speck+n Gläschen Kalterer See


----------



## orca113 (30. März 2017)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Halbes Brötchen mit Salami, Glas Buttermilch und grade noch eine Mandarine hinterher


----------



## MfDoom (30. März 2017)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Flammkuchen


----------



## Gast20170724 (1. April 2017)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Slbstgemachte Erbsensuppe und dazu noch die Heute-Show in der Mediathek.


----------



## ChrisX84 (10. April 2017)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Gleich geht's zum Blutspenden, dann gibt es selbstgemachten Börek.


----------



## taks (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Muesli 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## taks (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Lachssteak auf Kartoffel-Gemüse Beet


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

A la Carte :
Salades de Pommes de terre avec la Saucisse á Griller, lecker wie Bolle aber schmeckte wie Kartoffelsalat mit Bratwurst


----------



## orca113 (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> A la Carte :
> Salades de Pommes de terre avec la Saucisse á Griller, lecker wie Bolle aber schmeckte wie Kartoffelsalat mit Bratwurst



Weihnachtsessen fast. Grillwürstchen oder Bockwurst. Egal 

Ich wünsche bei uns gäbe es das am ersten Weihnachtstag. Aber nö. Gans wird gemacht. Da könnte ich kotzen. 

Dazu dann noch die armen Tiere, so schön weiß und der lange Hals...

Mag das nicht.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Gans fällt bei mir flach da ich keinen Bock auf den Aufwand habe mit stundenlangem Geputze. Ente wäre nicht verkehrt aber Citroen ist nicht billig und die Reifen liegen schwer im Magen 

Zum Abschluss des Tages ne Stulle mit Carmen ihren Bert


----------



## HenneHuhn (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Buttermilch Drink Zitrone und eine Portion Bulgursalat.
Als Dessert wird es dann Wasabi-Erdnüsse geben.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Graues Brot mit frischem Frischkäse


> Wasabi-Erdnüsse


Habe ich nur als Paprikaversion aber dafür Wasabipaste und ev. Funny Chips Ungarisch mit Chillipaste. Da brennt die Krempe Morgen besser als eine startende Saturnrakete


----------



## Hardwell (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Schokokekse


----------



## taks (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Gulasch mit Polenta von Mama


----------



## orca113 (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Nach langer Zeit mal wieder Pizza vom örtlichen Lieferdienst.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Pommes mit Schranke und Bratzwurst ohne Fresstaxi , entweder Kochen oder Wasser und Brot


----------



## orca113 (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Pommes mit Schranke ok aber was ist Bratzwurst ohne Fresstaxi?


----------



## MfDoom (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Käsebrot


----------



## HenneHuhn (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Bratkartoffeln, als Getränk dazu eine Ingwer Mate.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*



orca113 schrieb:


> Pommes mit Schranke ok aber was ist Bratzwurst ohne Fresstaxi?


Bratwurst und das Taxi bedeutet nur Essen bestellen mit Liederservice 

Putenschnitzel mit Rotkohl und Bratkartoffeln


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Muss es zwar zunächst noch kochen, aber dann folgt:

Gemüsepfanne (Paprika, Zwiebeln, Möhren, Erbsen, Mais, Tomaten) mit Reis und Thunfisch. Mit Harissa wird dann abgeschmeckt.
Kampfgewicht, ich komme!


----------



## MfDoom (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Pizza selbst gemacht


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Frisches Graubrot mit Salami als verfrühtes Nachtmahl


----------



## MfDoom (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Grüntee, japan. Bancha. 
Wasser 80 Grad C, 45 sekunden ziehen lassen


----------



## orca113 (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Grüntee, Japan, Sencha.

Wasser 60 Grad C, 2 Minuten ziehzeit


----------



## MfDoom (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

lecker 

Leberwurstbrot


----------



## orca113 (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Buttermilch, Brötchen mit körnigem Frischkäse und Tomaten


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Chili con Carne


----------



## taks (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Lammnierstück und n Brötchen dazu


----------



## shadie (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Eben noch recht gesund mit Eiweißbrot und Käse /

jetzt etwas ungesundes: Hirnis  vom Bärentreff


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Frühlingsrollen mit Gemüse


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Manti mit selbstgemachter Soße.


----------



## MfDoom (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

belegte Seele


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Eine Kauerei auf dem Bounty und 2 Ciabatta Brötchen als Notfüllung bis zur Hauptmahlzeit


----------



## orca113 (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Erstmal Glas Buttermilch dann aufs Rad anschließend Frühstück mit naturjoghurt, Obst und Vollkornbrötchen[emoji123]


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Libanesisches Brot mit Hackfleisch und Harissa. Dazu Oliven mit Jalapenos gefüllt und Zwiebeln.


----------



## Olstyle (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Hack-Käse-Lauch Suppe


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Ich habe gerade eine Mafia Torte im Back o Mat mit getunten Aussenbordkameraden


----------



## MfDoom (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

gebratene Maultaschen mit Käse und Ei. Petersilie für die Vitamine und Geschmack


----------



## taks (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Thunfischbrötchen


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Libanesisches Brot mit Pute und Harissa. Dazu Oliven mit getrockneten Tomaten und Frischkäse gefüllt plus Zwiebeln.


----------



## MfDoom (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

lecker! Letzte Woche aß ich zum ersten mal Shakshuka, in Berlin. War superlecker.

Heute gibts Nudeln mit Thunfischtomatensosse


----------



## Olstyle (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Apfelpfannkuchen (ohne Ei weil keins da war).


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Dann sei froh das du kein Spiegelei gegessen hast 

Fish & Chips und als Dessert Ritter Marzipan


----------



## HenneHuhn (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Kartoffelrösti, dazu Erbsen und ein Spiegelei.


----------



## HenneHuhn (27. Januar 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Falafel-Dürüm mit selbstgemachtem Hummus


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Januar 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Nen schönen gerösteten Deckshausgeier, manche nennen die auch Boiler ähh Broiler oder Brathahn


----------



## MfDoom (28. Januar 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Pizza selfmade mit Salami, Zwiebelringen, Paprika und Oliven


----------



## Olstyle (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Entenbrust mit Aprikosensauce aus dem Flammofen (wollte am Ende nochmal etwas die Haut nachgrillen, das Fett ist aber etwas weiter gespritzt als erwartet -> Backofen brennt kurzzeitig  ), dazu Buschbohnen.


----------



## taks (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Ein Schweinskotlett morgens um 2. Was will man mehr


----------



## orca113 (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*



MfDoom schrieb:


> Pizza selfmade mit Salami, Zwiebelringen, Paprika und Oliven



Grade hier ebenso[emoji106]


----------



## HenneHuhn (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Flaschenbrot, Sorte "Störtebeker Pilsener".


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Ich hatte da gestern 2 Diebels Ciabatta und gerade versuchte die linke Hand mich mit einem Doppeldecker aus Schwarzbrot mit Esrom zu ersticken


----------



## orca113 (10. Februar 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Brötchen mit Käse dazu Yoghurt mit Äpfeln, Ahornsirup, Leinsamen, Haferflocken und Chiasamem


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (12. Februar 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

1,5kg Hähnchenflügel mit Wasser. Davor 500g Magerquark.

Heute endlich wieder gut gepumpt. Mein Körper schrie nach Fleisch.


----------



## MfDoom (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Merguez und Naturreis mit Brokkoli und Möhren


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Reis mit Currygulasch


----------



## HenneHuhn (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Aprikosen-Nusskuchen


----------



## MfDoom (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Eiersalat, Käsekrakauer, Brot


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Gekochte Eier, Tomaten und Graubrot mit Edamer


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Schwarze Oliven mit Cornflakes und Hering


----------



## doncamill (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*



DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Schwarze Oliven mit Cornflakes und Hering



Was zum Teufel....


----------



## MfDoom (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Nürnberger, Rosenkohl, Kartoffeln und vieeeeel SriRacha


----------



## HenneHuhn (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Joghurt-Waldbeeren-Biscuittorte (d.i.y.)


----------



## taks (25. Februar 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Muesli


----------



## RyzA (1. März 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Ich esse momentan nichts aber trinke meinen 3. Kaffee (mit Milch+Zucker).


----------



## HenneHuhn (5. März 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Gerade persisches Team-Cooking mit den Kollegen gehabt. Gab Zitronen-Joghurt-Hühnchen, Juwelenreis, Erbsen-Hummus, Okra-Eintopf, Tomaten-Paprika-Salat und Vier-Kräuter-Frittata. Ich versuche nun, auf der Heimfahrt, sehr angestrengt nicht zu platzen


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (9. März 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

600 Gramm gebratene Putenleber mit gedünsteten Zwiebeln, Schafskäse, Oliven und Reis.


----------



## Olstyle (9. März 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Lachs mit Blattspinat und ner Menge Knofi auf Basmatireis.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (12. März 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Fischbrötchen (Brötchen, Hering, Zwieblen)


----------



## MfDoom (15. März 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Nudeln mit Broccoli, Erbsen und Zucchini


----------



## HenneHuhn (23. März 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Hopfenkaltschale im Bordbistro.


----------



## MfDoom (24. März 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Smacks


----------



## sauerkraut4tw (3. April 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Tiefkühl Karotten angebraten, Maccaroni drauf, dann Kurkuma, Chili pulver, salz pfeffer --- fertig ^^

ach ja das Schwarzkümmelöl nicht vergessen


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (12. April 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Hackfleisch mit grünen Erbsen, Kidneybohnen, Ajvar gut gewürzt aus der Pfanne und dazu Reis.
Dachte, man könne Erbsen nicht so gut mit Bohnen kombinieren, aber es passt sogar ganz gut.


----------



## RyzA (12. April 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Gyros mit Pommes und Tatziki


----------



## MfDoom (12. April 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Joghurt "Mango Müsli"


----------



## HenneHuhn (12. April 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Bratnudeln mit Gemüse und kross gebackener Ente


----------



## RyzA (13. April 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

2 Stücke selbstgemachte Pizza mit Schinken


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (13. April 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Zu viele selbstgemachte Hamburger.


----------



## RyzA (15. April 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Gebratene Nudeln mit gebratener Fleischwurst und Ei. Dazu Hela Curry Gewürzketchup.


----------



## HenneHuhn (15. April 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Rührei (klassisch), aufgebackene Ciabatta-Brötchen - eins mit Ajvar, eins mit aufgeschnittenem Räuchertofu auf Mayo und Senf. Dazu ein Kaffee.


----------



## RyzA (16. April 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Selbstgemachter Bohnensalat mit Kidneybohnen, Schinken, Käse und Zwiebeln.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (16. April 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Fish and Chips


----------



## RyzA (16. April 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Mal ein Low Carb Rezept mit meiner Frau: Zucchini-Hack Auflauf.


----------



## MfDoom (16. April 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Nudeln mit tomaten-pesto


----------



## RyzA (17. April 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Ofenbackfisch mit Pommes und Buttermais


----------



## taks (20. April 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Abendessen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RyzA (20. April 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Karamell Eis


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (20. April 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Rührei mit Paprika, Geflügelfleischwurst und Käse aus der Pfanne plus etwas Pasta. Dazu alkoholfreies Radler.


----------



## commodore128d (20. April 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Ne gute Brezen mit ein bisschen guter Butter ^^


----------



## RyzA (22. April 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Jetzt gibts gleich Rührei mit Bacon und frischen Brötchen

Edit: Kartoffelsalat mit Bockwürstchen. Dazu eine Tomaten-Mozarella Platte.

Edit2: Dönertasche Spezial


----------



## Lambda_My_Rho (24. April 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Ein Wassereis


----------



## RyzA (25. April 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Ich mache gleich Spaghetti Bolognese





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ibbL1WltucY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MfDoom (26. April 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Thunfischsalat mit roter Beete und Ei


----------



## RyzA (26. April 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Polnische Kroketten

Krokiet – Wikipedia


----------



## HenneHuhn (28. April 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Naturjoghurt mit einem Klecks Erdbeermarmelade, Rosinen, Haselnüssen und ein paar Cornflakes


----------



## RyzA (28. April 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Selbstgemachten Nudelsalat. Yummy!


----------



## HenneHuhn (7. Mai 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Selbstgemachte Pizza mit Champignons, Mais, schwarzen Oliven und Sauce Hollandaise.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Mai 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Hähnchenfleisch mit leckerem Salat.


----------



## MfDoom (7. Mai 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Pfefferminztee


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (7. Mai 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Fleisch mit Fisch und Fleisch, dazu Pizza.


----------



## RyzA (8. Mai 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Frühlingsrollen


----------



## taks (17. Mai 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Subway kann einpacken 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RyzA (17. Mai 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Wow, die sehen lecker aus!


Ich esse noch ein paar übrige Frickadellen von heute Mittag.


----------



## MfDoom (18. Mai 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Gegrillt und überfressen


----------



## RyzA (20. Mai 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Wir grillen jetzt gleich: Frische Bratwürstchen, Nackensteaks, Grillfackeln, Yum-Yum Salat, Tzatziki, Tomaten-Mozarell Platte und Kräuterbutter Baguettes.


----------



## MfDoom (21. Mai 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Kaffee


----------



## RyzA (21. Mai 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Resteverwertung von gestern.


----------



## taks (24. Mai 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Die restliche selbstgemacht Pizza von Gestern und 'n Bierchen


----------



## HenneHuhn (24. Mai 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Tex-Mex-Pizza


----------



## Master-Onion (25. Mai 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Käse Tortilla, als Sauce; Scharfe Ajvar


----------



## RyzA (26. Mai 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Unpanierte Hähnchenschnitzel mit selbstgemachten Djuvec Reis und Tzatziki


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Mai 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Bei dem schönen Wetter, einen schönen kalten Salat.


----------



## RyzA (26. Mai 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Karamell Waffeleis süß-salzig


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Mit Hackfleisch, Tomaten und Käse gefüllte Muschelnudeln. Dazu Olivje.


----------



## RyzA (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Eine große Döner Pizza mit Zwiebeln dazu Cola


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Das gleiche wie gestern. Dazu 2 alkoholfreie Radler und Wasser. (Ich verdurste)


----------



## RyzA (7. Juni 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Heute ist es bei uns etwas wärmer... deswegen kochen wir mal nicht heute Mittag und machen uns belegte Brötchen.


----------



## MfDoom (9. Juni 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

kaffee


----------



## HenneHuhn (9. Juni 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Gemüse-Pakora


----------



## RyzA (9. Juni 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Tortellini mit Käsesauce


----------



## Master-Onion (11. Juni 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Hallo i bims, so kleine Baum wachse mit viele Freumde um mir herum umd mach so Dukleme Früchte die der Memsch so vong Genuß her auspressem  umd einlagerm tut, am Emde simd meine Schönem Früchte im so Gläserm

Wer weis welchem Baum i Bim?


----------



## Amigo (11. Juni 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

^
Pflaumenbaum? 

eating a lil Splitterbrötchen...


----------



## HenneHuhn (11. Juni 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Gleich gibt es selbstgekochtes Curry mit Kürbis und Kichererbsen


----------



## Master-Onion (12. Juni 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*



Amigo schrieb:


> ^
> Pflaumenbaum?
> 
> eating a lil Splitterbrötchen...



Flüssige Trauben


----------



## RyzA (12. Juni 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Pierogi mit Fleischfüllung. Darüber in Fett gedünstete Zwiebeln.


----------



## taks (12. Juni 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Kirschen aus dem Garten


----------



## MfDoom (14. Juni 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Kaffee, käsebrot mit Avocado, schokobanane


----------



## RyzA (16. Juni 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Gleich gibt es selbstgemachte Frikadellen (mit schön viel Knoblauch), Salzkartoffeln, dunkler Sauce und grüne Brechbohnen.


----------



## Olstyle (16. Juni 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Apropos Knoblauch: Gerade nen halben Liter Aioli gemacht. Sollte für 12 Tennisspieler reichen, aber erst ist das Match dran.


----------



## BunkerFunker (16. Juni 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*



taks schrieb:


> Kirschen aus dem Garten



Das Selbe hier.


----------



## RyzA (16. Juni 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Morgen gibt es bei uns auch Kirschen. Genauer gesagt Kirschsoße mit entsteinten Kirschen aus dem Garten. Auf selbstgebackenen Waffeln mit Schlagsahne. Zum Kaffee. Und dann gucken wir das Deutschland Spiel.


----------



## HenneHuhn (17. Juni 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Penne Rigate mit geschmorter Tomate und Aubergine.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. Juni 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Morgen gibt es bei uns auch Kirschen. Genauer gesagt Kirschsoße mit entsteinten Kirschen aus dem Garten. Auf selbstgebackenen Waffeln mit Schlagsahne. Zum Kaffee. Und dann gucken wir das Deutschland Spiel.


Herford is ja gleich um die Ecke. Wann ist der Kuchen fertig?


----------



## RyzA (17. Juni 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Herford is ja gleich um die Ecke. Wann ist der Kuchen fertig?


Ach, wohnst du auch in der Nähe? Kein Kuchen... Waffeln.


Edit: Heute Mittag fahren wir mal zu McDonalds. Den "Deutschlandburger" probieren.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (17. Juni 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Gibts in den anderen Ländern auch WM-Burger? Grad bei McDonalds.it geschaut. Vergessen, dass die nicht bei der WM sind. 
Bei der WM 98 gab es coole Länderburger. Lange ist es her.

ontopic:
Pasta mit Geflügelwürfeln, Hackfleisch, Tomaten, Erbsen, Kidneybohnen, Champignons und Emmentaler


----------



## orca113 (17. Juni 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Bei mir gibt es jetzt Rinderfilet vom Grill und diverse Salate.

Schauen das Deutschlandspiel gemeinsam beim Cousin im Garten mit der Familie. Ggf. danach noch Eis aus der Eisdiele.


----------



## RyzA (17. Juni 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*



DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Gibts in den anderen Ländern auch WM-Burger? Grad bei McDonalds.it geschaut. Vergessen, dass die nicht bei der WM sind.
> Bei der WM 98 gab es coole Länderburger. Lange ist es her.


Der war ganz lecker. Aber wir haben für das Menü (mit Coupon) 10 Euro bezahlt. Deutschlandburger, 6´er Chicken McNuggets, Gitterkartoffeln und einen halben Liter Cola.
Beim Griechen bekommt man dafür einen großen Gyrosteller. Naja, wir gehen nicht oft bei McDonalds essen. Vielleicht 3-4 mal im Jahr.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (18. Juni 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Der war ganz lecker. Aber wir haben für das Menü (mit Coupon) 10 Euro bezahlt. Deutschlandburger, 6´er Chicken McNuggets, Gitterkartoffeln und einen halben Liter Cola.
> Beim Griechen bekommt man dafür einen großen Gyrosteller. Naja, wir gehen nicht oft bei McDonalds essen. Vielleicht 3-4 mal im Jahr.


Ich bin nur alle 3-4 Jahre da, wenn man nicht zu Hause ist und es nachts keine Alternative gibt. 
Mittlerweile gibt es ja in allen Innenstädten kleine Läden, die wesentlich bessere Burger als die großen Ketten machen, nur reichen 10€ da meist nicht, um satt zu werden.

Das gleiche wie gestern, aber mit Reis statt Pasta und ohne Käse.


----------



## RyzA (18. Juni 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Gnocchiauflauf mit Bolognese Sauce


----------



## taks (18. Juni 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Kirschen


----------



## RyzA (19. Juni 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Gleich gibt es Backfisch mit Pommes


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (20. Juni 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Kirschen


----------



## RyzA (20. Juni 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Wir bestellen uns gleich Pizza. Ich nehme eine Dönerpizza mit Oliven und Zwiebeln. Dazu Ayran.


----------



## Amigo (20. Juni 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Käse-Aprikosen Kuchen... der Apfel-Streusel muss noch warten!


----------



## Olstyle (20. Juni 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Selbstgemachte Gazpacho.
Beim ersten Teller hatte ich nicht genug Geduld so dass sie noch zu warm war, aber schon so scheint sie gelungen zu sein  .


----------



## RyzA (21. Juni 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Wir bestellen gleich einen leckeren Gyrosteller vom Griechen. Gyros mit Zwiebeln, Pommes, Tzatziki und Krautsalat.
Morgen wir aber wieder selber gekocht!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. Juni 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Auf zu meinem lieblings Baguette Laden Croques & Crepes am Engelbostler Damm. Hmmm, lecka!
Für zwischendurch genau das Richtige


----------



## RyzA (22. Juni 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Selbstgemachte Hühnersuppe mit Nudeln. Bei uns draussen sind es aktuell 15 Grad. Dann geht das!


----------



## taks (25. Juni 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Gebratenen Halloumi mit Maissalat


----------



## Olstyle (25. Juni 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Zucchini-Cordon bleu


----------



## RyzA (28. Juni 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Kartoffelgratin mit Hähnchenschnitzel


----------



## Noxxphox (28. Juni 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Nutella bröchten zum frühstück
Was es zum Mittag gibt weiß ich noch nicht


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

500g Quark, ein Liter Milch, schwarze Johannisbeeren und Kellogs.


----------



## orca113 (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Zwei Scheiben Vollkorn Toast, viertel Liter Buttermilch und einen Apfel.

Jetzt wird gerade die Gemüsepfanne mit Rinderhack vorbereitet. Denke mal 30 Minuten dann kann ich essen.


----------



## taks (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Pizza mit Rohschinken und Parmesan


----------



## RyzA (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Schollenfilet mit Reis und Dillsauce


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (3. Juli 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Bekommt ihr bei dem Wetter euer Essen runter? Irgendwie kann ich nur noch leichte Sachen essen.

Tortellini mit Hackfleisch nicht einmal zur Hälfte gegessen.


----------



## taks (3. Juli 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Bei uns regnet es seit 2 Stunden bei genehmen 24°C ^^

Schinkenbrötchen


----------



## RyzA (3. Juli 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Pellkartoffeln mit Sahnehering (Matjes). Die Sauce aber selbstgemacht von meiner Frau. (Spezialrezept auf deftige Art).


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (3. Juli 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*



taks schrieb:


> Bei uns regnet es seit 2 Stunden bei genehmen 24°C ^^
> 
> Schinkenbrötchen


Hier war heute noch nicht eine einzige Wolke am Himmel. 

Esse weiterhin meine Tortellini... bald ist der Teller endlich leer. Danach gibt es heute nur noch Getränke.


----------



## Olstyle (3. Juli 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Dass ich nichts warmes mehr Essen kann muss es schon eher heiß sein. Und dann ist eine Gazpacho perfekt.

Heute wird es aber Schweinelende mit Champignons und Gorgonzolasauce.


----------



## RyzA (4. Juli 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Wir bestellen gleich Döner Kebab. Dazu trinke ich Ayran.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (4. Juli 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Quarkshake (Magerquark, Milch, etwas Kakaopulver)


----------



## Caduzzz (4. Juli 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Gerade eine Causa (peruanisches Gericht-mit gefühlt 1000 Variationen^^) nach Familienrezept gemacht. Noch 'ne Stunde in den Kühlschrank und dann das perfekte Essen für heiße Tage futtern


----------



## HenneHuhn (4. Juli 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Weiße Bohnen in Chillisoße.


----------



## RyzA (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Tortellini mit einer Tomaten-Käse-Schinkensauce (selbstgemacht).


----------



## orca113 (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Ein Mettwürstchen (gekocht), ein Röggelchen, einen Apfel und Unmengen an Mineralwasser schon den ganzen Tag.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Tortellini mit Salat und Parmesan


----------



## RyzA (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Sandwich mit Schinken, Käse, Salat und Knoblauchsauce. Dazu nen Vitamalz.


----------



## HenneHuhn (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Tomaten-Kokos-Suppe, gebratene Garnelen und Kräuterbutterbaguette.


----------



## Oi!Olli (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

2 Bananen und das war es.


----------



## RyzA (12. Juli 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Pott Kaffee (mit Milch+Zucker)

Edit: Heute Mittag Seelachs Bordelaise, mit Salzkartoffeln, Sauce Hollandaise und SPargel.

Als Nachtisch nochn Knoppers Riegel


----------



## Oi!Olli (12. Juli 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Pizza


----------



## RyzA (12. Juli 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Pizzagebäckstange


----------



## MfDoom (13. Juli 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Schokobanana


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (14. Juli 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Ein Sandwich, dazu viel Käse und 500g Magerquark. Als Getränk ein Liter Milch. Das dürften 140g Eiweiß gewesen sein. 

Massephase!


----------



## RyzA (14. Juli 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Gleich machen wir uns ein Blech Pizza selber. Auch der Teig, ein Hefeteig selbst gemacht von meiner Frau.


----------



## Oi!Olli (14. Juli 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

2 Äpfel.


----------



## HenneHuhn (14. Juli 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Frühlingsrollen.


----------



## MfDoom (14. Juli 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Espresso


----------



## RyzA (14. Juli 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Nochn Stück Pizza von heute Mittag


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (14. Juli 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Ein Fisherman's Friend.


----------



## orca113 (15. Juli 2018)

*now eating Die Futter ecke*

Joghurt mit Heidelbeeren, Apfel und dazu ein Brötchen mit Käse. 

Vergessen: fucking Senseokaffee dabei.... bäh


----------



## RyzA (15. Juli 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Wir grillen heute Mittag: Schweine-Nackensteaks, Putenspieße, Nürnberger Bratwürstchen, Nudelsalat, Tzatziki, Tomaten-Mozarella Platte und Kräuterbutter Baguettes.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

500g rohe Sellerie. Schrecklich.


----------



## RyzA (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Hähnchen-Geschnetzeltes mit Reis, Sauce und grünen Bohnen


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Falafel, frittierte Fleischbällchen, selbstgemachte Nudeln, dazu Cacık und eine scharfe Tomatensoße mit ganz viel Chili und Kümmel.
Getrunken wird im Anschluss ein alkoholfreies Franziskaner Radler mit Holunder.


----------



## orca113 (20. Juli 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Buttermilch, Laugenbrötchen mit ein wenig Lachs und etwas Meerrettich


----------



## MfDoom (22. Juli 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Avo-Käse-Tomaten-Brot und ein Ei


----------



## HenneHuhn (22. Juli 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Schwarze Bohnen in Chillisoße, dazu Aufbackbrötchen und eine Ingwerlimonade.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (22. Juli 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Feigen aus dem Garten.


----------



## Olstyle (22. Juli 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Gleich Nudeln mit Hack/Tomatensoße (aufgrund der Zutaten darf sie sich nicht wirklich Bolognese nennen) welche vier Stunden ziehen durfte.


----------



## RyzA (23. Juli 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Eierpfannkuchen. Wahlweise mit Erdbeermarmelade, Pflaumenmus, Nutella, Ahornsirup oder Zimt und Zucker. Dazu frische Vollmilch.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (25. Juli 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Kalbstreifen, Bulgur und Gemüse (Zucchini, Paprika, Zwiebeln und Champignons) aus dem Wok.


----------



## orca113 (25. Juli 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Thunfisch auf Fladenbrot mit Zwiebeln, Tomaten, Gurken und selbstgemachter Majo.

Danach einen Apfel


----------



## MfDoom (25. Juli 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Nussschnecke


----------



## HenneHuhn (25. Juli 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Ein "Kaktus"-Eis. Meine Güte, sieht das zweideutig aus 

/edit:

Und jetzt selbstgemachte Halloumi-Burger


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (25. Juli 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Buttermilch mit Zwiebeln und Gurke.


----------



## HenneHuhn (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Salat mit Kichererbsen, Mais, Paprika, Gurke, Möhre, Tomate, Schalotte und Feta in Olivenöl-Orangen-Dressing.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (2. August 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Pommes und Geflügelbratwurst


----------



## orca113 (6. August 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Donut


----------



## RyzA (6. August 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Pott Kaffee mit Milch+Zucker


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (6. August 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Chili Con Carne


----------



## RyzA (6. August 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Pommes mit Mayo. Und Chicken Nuggets mit Currysauce.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (6. August 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Denke mir bei dem Wetter immer, dass das Frühstück reicht. Sobald man mit dem Sport fertig ist, merkt man allerdings, dass das nicht im Ansatz reicht.

On topic:
Wieder Chili con Carne


----------



## RyzA (8. August 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Salami-Peperoni Pizza. Dazu Milch.


----------



## Oi!Olli (9. August 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Bier.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (10. August 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Quarkshake (Milch, Magerquark, Whey, Kakao) und eine Knolle Fenchel


----------



## HenneHuhn (11. August 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Vollkorntoastbrötchen mit Erdnussbutter.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (11. August 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Pizza und Lasagne, dazu frisch gepressten Blutorangensaft.


----------



## Oberst Klink (11. August 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*



DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Pizza und Lasagne, dazu frisch gepressten Blutorangensaft.



Beides gleichzeitig? Vielleicht noch Spaghetti dazu?  

Ich fress grad ne Wassermelone.


----------



## HenneHuhn (11. August 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Gleich gibt es Hackfleisch-Paprika-Champignonpfanne.


----------



## RyzA (11. August 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Sandwich mit Schinken, Käse, Ei und Remoulade


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (11. August 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Beides gleichzeitig? Vielleicht noch Spaghetti dazu?
> 
> Ich fress grad ne Wassermelone.


Ne, Pasta zu Lasagne passt nicht. 

Mein nächstes Quarkshake und eine Fenchelknolle.


----------



## Olstyle (12. August 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Heute Mittag Miesmuscheln in Weißwein, heute Abend großartigste Spareribs.


----------



## HenneHuhn (13. August 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Gerade eben Spargelrisotto, gleich ein kleines Schälchen frisch gekochten Griespudding zum Dessert.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (13. August 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*



HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Gerade eben Spargelrisotto, gleich ein kleines Schälchen frisch gekochten Griespudding zum Dessert.


Das ist ja gar kein Fleisch dabei. Wird man davon satt? 

Teilchen mit Erdbeerfüllung, die meine Oma gebacken hat. Dazu Geflügelfleischwurst.


----------



## HenneHuhn (14. August 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*



DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Das ist ja gar kein Fleisch dabei. Wird man davon satt?
> 
> Teilchen mit Erdbeerfüllung, die meine Oma gebacken hat. Dazu Geflügelfleischwurst.



Ich bin zwar nun schon seit Jahren kein Vegetarier mehr, aber: wow, der war aber geistreich! Selbst ausgedacht?


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (14. August 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*



HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar nun schon seit Jahren kein Vegetarier mehr, aber: wow, der war aber geistreich! Selbst ausgedacht?


Musst wohl Angehöriger eines sehr fernen Stammes sein. Sowohl Nahrungsaufnahme, als auch Humor scheinen fremdartig zu sein. 

On topic:
Weetabix und Magerquark.


----------



## Olstyle (14. August 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*



DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> On topic:
> Weetabix und Magerquark.


Bah, Fleischlos! [emoji14]


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (14. August 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Bah, Fleischlos! [emoji14]


Stimmt. Ich schäme mich. 

War grad mit meinem Vater in einem koreanischen Resaurant.
Seealgensalat mit Frühlingsrolle, Hähnchen Teriyaki (jupp, eigtl. japanisch) mit Reis und Salat



Spoiler



Edit:
Was mir nebenbei mal aufgefallen ist. Es heißt ja immer wieder, dass Fleischverzehr ungesund wäre. Lustigerweise bin ich gesünder als jeder Veganer und Vegetarier, den ich kenne. Gute Blutwerte, Blutdruck super, nie Kopfschmerzen, fast nie beim Arzt. Dafür halt nur selten verarbeitete Lebensmittel und kein Zucker.


----------



## HenneHuhn (16. August 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Ein Mensch, der sich mit Ernährung (egal ob omnivor oder vegetarisch, mit Abstrichen bzw. sehr viel höherem Aufwand auch vegan) auseinandersetzt, das auch entsprechend umsetzt und sich auch sonst fit hält, ist mit relativ hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit gesünder als ein Mensch, der nichts davon tut.


----------



## RyzA (17. August 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Kartoffelwedges mit Backfisch. Dazu Cola.

Edit: Spaghetti mit heller Pfeffersauce und Mettbällchen.


----------



## HenneHuhn (19. August 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Gleich gibt's Falafel mit Hummus und Salat!


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (19. August 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*



HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Gleich gibt's Falafel mit Hummus und Salat!


Sehr schön! Fehlen nur Lammspieße. 

Reis mit Gemüse und Hackfleisch aus der Pfanne. Als Nachtisch Quarkshake.


----------



## orca113 (23. August 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Bagel mit Frischkäse und Grünzeug, dazu Kaffee


----------



## RyzA (23. August 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Pott Kaffee mit Milch+Zucker

Zum Mittag: Tortellini mit Fleischfüllung. Dazu selbstgemachte Käsesauce.


----------



## HenneHuhn (24. August 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Frittiertes Hühnchen mit Gemüse, Reis und pikanter Erdnussoße.


----------



## RyzA (24. August 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*



HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Frittiertes Hühnchen mit Gemüse, Reis und pikanter Erdnussoße.


Das essen wir beim Chinesen immer gerne. Aber mit gebratenen Nudeln.
Wir haben das aber auch schon zu Hause selber gemacht.


----------



## orca113 (29. August 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Hackbällchen Toskana mit wildreis und gelben Bohnen


----------



## RyzA (30. August 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Eierpfannkuchen wahlweise mit Erdbeermarmelade, Pflaumenmus, Zucker&Zimt, kanadischen Ahornsirup oder Nutella. Dazu Vollmilch.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (8. September 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Donuts mit Milch... Erste mal Süßes seit Ewigkeiten.


----------



## Olstyle (9. September 2018)

*AW: now eating Die Futter ecke*

Heute Mittag Salmorejo, Gestern Abend Peking Ente, davor Gemüse Tempura, Abend davor frittierte Meeresfrüchte...
Es ist Urlaub, schlecht essen kann man wann anders  .


----------



## RyzA (9. September 2018)

*AW: Now eating Die Futter ecke*

Selbstgemachten Nudelsalat. Ganz einfach mit Mayo, Lauch, Salz und Pfeffer.


----------



## HenneHuhn (11. September 2018)

*AW: Now eating Die Futter ecke*

Butternußkürbissuppe mit gebratenem Gemüse als Topping und Kräuterbutterbaguette.


----------



## RyzA (11. September 2018)

*AW: Now eating Die Futter ecke*

Zwei Knoppers


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (16. September 2018)

*AW: Now eating Die Futter ecke*

Chili Con Carne.


----------



## amer_der_erste (16. September 2018)

*AW: Now eating Die Futter ecke*

10 Cevapcici mit 'Sopska Salata', Pommes und eine Eistorte als Nachspeise


----------



## RyzA (16. September 2018)

*AW: Now eating Die Futter ecke*

2 Lahmacun dazu Pepsi Light


----------



## HenneHuhn (19. September 2018)

*AW: Now eating Die Futter ecke*

Baked Beans mit Vollkorntoast.


----------



## RyzA (19. September 2018)

*AW: Now eating Die Futter ecke*

Gebratene Nudeln + gebratene Fleischwurst (scheiben). Mit Hela Curryketchup.


----------



## HenneHuhn (19. September 2018)

*AW: Now eating Die Futter ecke*

Naturjoghurt mit eingekochten Heidelbeeren.


----------



## RyzA (19. September 2018)

*AW: Now eating Die Futter ecke*

Eine Birne. Lange nicht gegessen.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (21. September 2018)

*AW: Now eating Die Futter ecke*

Buchweizen mit 500g Hackfleisch und gebratenen Zwiebeln und Tomaten. Dazu Parmesan.


----------



## RyzA (22. September 2018)

*AW: Now eating Die Futter ecke*

Selbstgemachte Lasagne

Edit: Selbstgemachter Zwiebelkuchen


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (8. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Now eating Die Futter ecke*

McDonalds in Israel. Die können ja tatsächlich doch gute Burger. Wieso gibt es die nicht in Deutschland?


----------



## HenneHuhn (9. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Now eating Die Futter ecke*

Von meiner Partnerin gebackenen Mohnkuchen.


----------



## Krolgosh (9. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Now eating Die Futter ecke*

Leberkässemmel


----------



## RyzA (9. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Now eating Die Futter ecke*

Kartoffelbrei mit Spinat und Fischstäbchen


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (17. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Now eating Die Futter ecke*

Datteln.


----------



## HenneHuhn (17. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Now eating Die Futter ecke*

Apfelpfannkuchen.


----------



## RyzA (18. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Now eating Die Futter ecke*

Hähnchen Döner Kebab


----------



## Kindercola (18. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Now eating Die Futter ecke*

Diese "schwedischen" Haferschokokekse


----------



## HenneHuhn (18. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Now eating Die Futter ecke*

Hühnersuppe.


----------



## RyzA (19. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Now eating Die Futter ecke*

Spaghetti mit Mettbällchen und heller Pfeffersauce


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (19. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Now eating Die Futter ecke*

Feigen aus unserem Garten.
Schmecken sogar ziemlich gut. Das Mittelmeerklima ist im Rheinland angekommen.


----------



## RyzA (19. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Now eating Die Futter ecke*

Mövenpick Vanille-Pudding


----------



## Olstyle (19. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Now eating Die Futter ecke*

Maultaschen


----------



## RyzA (20. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Now eating Die Futter ecke*

Gleich gibt es Eierpfannkuchen wahlweise mit Marmelade, Ahornsirup oder Nutella. Dazu Milch.


----------



## HenneHuhn (20. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Now eating Die Futter ecke*

Butterkuchen, dazu schwarzen Tee mit Ingwer, Zitrone und Honig.


----------



## RyzA (21. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Now eating Die Futter ecke*

Es gab gerade selbstgemachte Pizza. Puh bin ich voll.


----------



## Olstyle (22. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Now eating Die Futter ecke*

Samstag Roastbeef gemacht, heute nochmal kalt mit frischen Kartoffeln und Remoulade .


----------



## HenneHuhn (23. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Now eating Die Futter ecke*

Eben gab es die Reste der Couscous-Gemüsepfanne von gestern. Heute leider ohne kurz angebratenen Lachs dazu, aber auch alleine sehr lecker.


----------



## Jayd3340 (23. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Now eating Die Futter ecke*

zum Frühstück einen Haselnuss-Joghurt von Achtung (^^) Der grosse 8auer *prust*


----------



## RyzA (23. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Now eating Die Futter ecke*

Es gab gerade gebratene Nudeln mit Ei und gebratenen Fleischwurstscheiben. Dazu Hela Curryketchup.


----------



## HenneHuhn (24. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Now eating Die Futter ecke*

Gleich kommt Currywurst mit scharfer Soße, Krautsalat und einem dunklen Roggenbrötchen auf den Tisch!


----------



## RyzA (24. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Now eating Die Futter ecke*

Wir hatten heute Kartoffelbrei mit Bratwurst und Möhren/Erbsen.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (30. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Now eating Die Futter ecke*

Selbstgemachtes Dürüm.


----------



## joNickels (31. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Now eating Die Futter ecke*

Brownies und ein Glas Milch


----------



## RyzA (1. November 2018)

*AW: Now eating Die Futter ecke*

Plov - ein russisches Gericht. Wir nehmen aber immer die Kartoffelvariante.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (1. November 2018)

*AW: Now eating Die Futter ecke*

Plov ist wie Laghman eher ein zentralasiatisches Gericht. Mit Kartoffeln? Das ist wie Pizza mit Reis statt Teig. Was treibt einen denn dazu? 

Koche Chili con Carne mit Erbsen statt Bohnen.
(Kleiner Scherz).


----------



## RyzA (1. November 2018)

*AW: Now eating Die Futter ecke*



DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Plov ist wie Laghman eher ein zentralasiatisches Gericht. Mit Kartoffeln? Das ist wie Pizza mit Reis statt Teig. Was treibt einen denn dazu?


Google mal... es gibt auch Rezepte mit Kartoffeln. Uns schmeckt das damit besser.



> Koche Chili con Carne mit Erbsen statt Bohnen.
> (Kleiner Scherz).


Der Vergleich hinkt.

Aber wir haben schon Chili con carne mit Brot, Kartoffeln, Reis oder Nudeln gegessen.
Wovon mir die Variante mit Nudeln am besten schmeckt.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (1. November 2018)

*AW: Now eating Die Futter ecke*

Im Internet findest du heute Rezepte, wo alles mit allem kombiniert wird. Das hat mit dem ursprünglichen Gericht dann wenig am Hut.
So lange es euch schmeckt, ist das auch vollkommen egal.

Aber Plov mit Kartoffeln ist eben wie Chili mit Erbsen statt Bohnen. Reis ist da die Hauptzutat. Wenn man die austauscht, ist es eben ein anderes Gericht. 

edit...


----------



## RyzA (1. November 2018)

*AW: Now eating Die Futter ecke*

Mir/uns ist das egal. Hauptsache es schmeckt!
Aber irgendwie muß man das ja benennen!


----------



## Olstyle (1. November 2018)

*AW: Now eating Die Futter ecke*

Lachs mit Zuckerschoten in Knoblauchöl gebraten.


----------



## RyzA (1. November 2018)

*AW: Now eating Die Futter ecke*

Bienenstich dazu Schoko-Cappucino


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (2. November 2018)

*AW: Now eating Die Futter ecke*

Verzeihung 

Chicken Wings.


----------



## joNickels (2. November 2018)

*AW: Now eating Die Futter ecke*

Tortellini mit Tomatensauce als faules Freitagsessen


----------



## RyzA (4. November 2018)

*AW: Now eating Die Futter ecke*

Bistro Baguettes mit Pilzen


----------



## Herbststurm (4. November 2018)

*AW: Now eating Die Futter ecke*

Das hier:  





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RyzA (4. November 2018)

*AW: Now eating Die Futter ecke*



Herbststurm schrieb:


> Das hier:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lecker!


----------



## orca113 (7. November 2018)

*AW: Now eating Die Futter ecke*

Laugenstange und eine Tasse Tee. Dazu ein Apfel.


----------



## RyzA (9. November 2018)

*AW: Now eating Die Futter ecke*

Gleich gibt es Fischstäbchen mit Kartoffelbrei und Senfsauce. Dazu Blumenkohl.


----------



## LastManStanding (11. November 2018)

*AW: Now eating Die Futter ecke*

Jack Daniels Tenesse Wiskey & Honey mmmmmmmh
vielleicht noch etwas Rum oder Amarula 
Aber erst nach dem Nudel-Bechamel-Käse Auflauf als Aperitivo Marsala Fine


----------



## RyzA (12. November 2018)

*AW: Now eating Die Futter ecke*

Angebratene Pierogi mit Fleischfüllung. Darüber in fett gedünstete Zwiebeln.


----------



## HenneHuhn (13. November 2018)

*AW: Now eating Die Futter ecke*

Kürbissuppe.


----------



## RyzA (13. November 2018)

*AW: Now eating Die Futter ecke*

Wir hatten eben gegrillt. Schweine-Nackensteaks, Cevapcici, Pommes und selbstgemachter Tzatziki.


----------



## Olstyle (14. November 2018)

*AW: Now eating Die Futter ecke*

Käse-Lauch-Suppe


----------



## RyzA (14. November 2018)

*AW: Now eating Die Futter ecke*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Käse-Lauch-Suppe


Mit Gehackten? Und dazu frischen Brötchen oder Baguettes?

Wir essen die auch immer sehr gerne. Könnten wir mal wieder machen.


----------



## Olstyle (14. November 2018)

*AW: Now eating Die Futter ecke*

Geht die auch ohne Gehacktes?


----------



## RyzA (14. November 2018)

*AW: Now eating Die Futter ecke*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Geht die auch ohne Gehacktes?


Die Vegetarier Variante!


----------



## Duvar (16. November 2018)

*AW: Now eating Die Futter ecke*

Hab eben gekocht und zwar folgendes:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1. Schritt Aubergine in Zebrastreifen schälen würfeln und braten bis wir die Röstaromen haben und dann beiseite stellen
2. Dasselbe mit Paprika machen und zur Seite stellen, dann kommen die Zwiebeln und Knoblauch dran. dann die Tomaten und wichtig ist, dass wir bei allen Bratvorgängen (separaten) die Röstaromen mitnehmen.
3. Fleisch anbraten dann die Kartoffeln rein und ein halbes Glas Wasser und im Schnellkochtopf diese Zwei, 6 Minuten lang weich kochen, anschließend wandern alle Zutaten in den Topf und gewürzt wird das ganze mit ordentlich Paprikapulver+etwas Chilli+Pfeffer+minimal Salz+Fleischbrühe
4. Ein Glas Wasser (~300ml) Wasser hinzu und alles bei mittlerer Hitze köcheln lassen für ca 15-20 Minuten, bis sich alle Geschmäcker und Aromen schön verbinden.
5. Genießen.

PS: Vergesst nicht beim zufügen von der Fleischbrühe (oder Wasser+ Brühwürfel), die Aromen vom Topfboden zu lösen und dann sollte man nicht mehr so viel drin rumrühren, sonst kann es schnell pampig werden.

Dazu passt Reis oder frisches Brot. Guten Appetit.


----------



## RyzA (16. November 2018)

*AW: Now eating Die Futter ecke*

Das sieht sehr lecker aus. Erinnert an unsere Paprika Pfanne. Die machen wir aber meistens mit Gehackten.

Wir essen gleich "Strammer Max". Einfach aber sehr lecker!


----------



## Olstyle (16. November 2018)

*AW: Now eating Die Futter ecke*

Klingt gut, allerdings scheinen mir die 15-20 Minuten köcheln schon eher viel, das dürfte doch schon ziemlich matschiges Gemüse geben.


----------



## HenneHuhn (17. November 2018)

*AW: Now eating Die Futter ecke*

Knackiges Gemüse ist jetzt üblicherweise aber auch nicht das typische Merkmal eines Eintopfes


----------



## Duvar (17. November 2018)

*AW: Now eating Die Futter ecke*

Genau, aber wer es etwas knackiger mag, kann die Zeit ja auf 10min absenken, wirklich knackig wird das jedoch nicht, da wir vorher angebraten haben.
Ist ja jetzt kein China Gericht, wo man unbedingt knackiges Gemüse will.
Geschmacklich ist es aber wirklich sehr gut muss ich sagen, solltet ihr echt mal ausprobieren.
Knoblauch ist aber must have, hab bei mir 2 Knoblauchzehen benutzt


----------



## RyzA (17. November 2018)

*AW: Now eating Die Futter ecke*

Wir haben heute Paprika-Gehacktes-Topf mit Reis gemacht.
Da kommen noch Pizza-Tomaten (passiert) rein. Und natürlich  Knoblauch. 2 Zehen hatten wir reingemacht.
Man kann da auch noch Käse reinmachen...Gouda z.B. ist dann natürlich mächtiger/kalorienreicher.
Mit Nudeln schmeckt das auch und mit Kartoffeln.
Es ist sogar noch etwas über... das esse ich heute Abend.

Edit: Das Gemüse sollte schon weicher sein. Aber jeder wie es mag!


----------



## Duvar (17. November 2018)

*AW: Now eating Die Futter ecke*

Heute gibts Nudelauflauf Bolognese, mit Bechamelsoße und ordentlich Käse (Mozarella+Gouda), nix besonderes also.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HenneHuhn (17. November 2018)

*AW: Now eating Die Futter ecke*

Selbstgemachten Flammkuchen Elsäßer Art.


----------



## Olstyle (20. November 2018)

*AW: Now eating Die Futter ecke*

Knoblauch-Broccoli Cremesuppe


----------



## RyzA (21. November 2018)

*AW: Now eating Die Futter ecke*

Heute Mittag wird  bestellt. Döner Tasche mit Hähnchenfleisch. Dazu Cola.


----------



## Olstyle (21. November 2018)

*AW: Now eating Die Futter ecke*

Heute werden Miesmuscheln gekocht. Mein Haus-Lidl scheint da gerade einen Testballon zu haben ob an sowas überhaupt Interesse besteht und verkauft plötzlich welche für quasi nix.


----------



## RyzA (23. November 2018)

*AW: Now eating Die Futter ecke*

Spaghetti Bolognese Bianco (by Maggi  )


----------



## Duvar (24. November 2018)

*AW: Now eating Die Futter ecke*

Lachs im Backofen mit Zwiebeln Paprika Tomaten Zitronen etc + natürlich Butter und kleine Sardellen meliert und gebraten, dazu Salat und paar sidedishes 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RyzA (25. November 2018)

*AW: Now eating Die Futter ecke*



Duvar schrieb:


> Lachs im Backofen mit Zwiebeln Paprika Tomaten Zitronen etc + natürlich Butter und kleine Sardellen meliert und gebraten, dazu Salat und paar sidedishes


Sehr lecker!

Bei uns gibt es heute auch Fisch. Backfisch mit Pommes.


----------



## orca113 (29. November 2018)

*AW: Now eating Die Futter ecke*

Spargelröllchen, Brötchen mit Ei und dazu Kaffee


----------



## Kindercola (29. November 2018)

*AW: Now eating Die Futter ecke*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Sehr lecker!
> 
> Bei uns gibt es heute auch Fisch. Backfisch mit Pommes.



Irgendwie musste ich gerade schmunzeln  Duvar tischt sonst was auf und dann kommst du und haust Backfisch mit Pommes raus  (aber auch lecker und könnte ich auch mal wieder vertragen^^)

@Topic
Zum Mittag gibt's heute mal nur nen Wurstbrot, dazu 2 Äpfel und runtergespült wird das ganze mitn Kaffee^^


----------



## HenneHuhn (29. November 2018)

*AW: Now eating Die Futter ecke*

Heute Abend gibt es Nasi Goreng.


----------



## Olstyle (29. November 2018)

*AW: Now eating Die Futter ecke*

Wenn ich einen Namen vergeben müsste wäre wohl Pfannengulasch der passende Ausdruck. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RyzA (29. November 2018)

*AW: Now eating Die Futter ecke*



Kindercola schrieb:


> Irgendwie musste ich gerade schmunzeln  Duvar tischt sonst was auf und dann kommst du und haust Backfisch mit Pommes raus  (aber auch lecker und könnte ich auch mal wieder vertragen^^)


Die ganz einfachen Sachen  können auch sehr lecker sein.  Es sollte auch schnell gehen.



Olstyle schrieb:


> Wenn ich einen Namen vergeben müsste wäre wohl Pfannengulasch der passende Ausdruck.


Sieht sehr lecker aus... schön mit Paprika und Zwiebeln.


----------



## HenneHuhn (2. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Now eating Die Futter ecke*

Meine Partnerin hat mal wieder gebacken. Darum gab es zum Kaffee Hefeschnecken mit Apfel-Marzipan-Füllung und karamellisierten Walnüssen.


----------



## Olstyle (3. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Now eating Die Futter ecke*

Nicht schlecht. Ich hab für Eltern und Freunde Applecrumble gemacht. Später gab es dann Raclette.


----------



## RyzA (3. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Now eating Die Futter ecke*

Käse-Lauch-Gehacktes Suppe. Mit frischen Baguette.


----------



## taks (4. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Now eating Die Futter ecke*

Herbstzeit ist Sauerkrautzeit 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RyzA (5. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Now eating Die Futter ecke*

Gleich gibt es Kordon Blö (ne ich glaube Cordon Bleu) mit Salzkartoffeln, dunkler Sauce und Brokkoli.


----------



## Olstyle (5. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Now eating Die Futter ecke*

Spaghetti mit Broccoli-Krabben-Knoblauch-Sahnesauce.


----------



## HenneHuhn (6. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Now eating Die Futter ecke*

Da ich morgen nicht früh raus muss und es nach einem guten Abend mit ordentlich krachiger Musik und dem einen oder anderen Pils einfach sein muss:

Ein Rollo (für Nicht-Bremer: ein Dürüm in viel geiler!) mit Geflügel, Mais-Sauce, Käse, Zwiebeln und Salat.


----------



## RyzA (7. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Now eating Die Futter ecke*

Dr. Oetker die Ofenfrische "Pulled Pork".


----------



## HenneHuhn (7. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Now eating Die Futter ecke*

Da die bessere Hälfte heute ausgeht, mache ich es mir zuhause gemütlich. Mit einem riesigen Teller Feta-Salat (Feta, Mais, Paprika, Gurke, Karotte, Zwiebel, Salz, Pfeffer, Basilikum, Olivenöl und Weißweinessig) und einem schönen, trockenen Roten (Tempranillo).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RyzA (8. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Now eating Die Futter ecke*

Fischstäbchen mit Kartoffelbrei, Senfsauce und Spargel.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (8. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Now eating Die Futter ecke*

Grüner Tee mit frischem Fenchel. 



Headcrash schrieb:


> Spargel.


Kommt der Gute aus dem Glas?


----------



## HenneHuhn (8. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Now eating Die Futter ecke*



DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Kommt der Gute aus dem Glas?



Weiß nicht, was bei Headcrash der Fall ist, aber mittlerweile gibt es schon wieder frischen Spargel in den Supermärkten. Keine Ahnung wo auf der Welt der um diese Jahreszeit angebaut und dann nach D geschippert wird.


----------



## RyzA (9. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Now eating Die Futter ecke*



DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Kommt der Gute aus dem Glas?


Ja war ausn Glas.

Heute mache ich gebratene Nudeln mit Ei und gebratener Fleischwurst. Dazu mein Lieblingsketchup von Hela.


----------



## HenneHuhn (13. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Now eating Die Futter ecke*

Wenn meine Partnerin in einer Stunde aus der Uni zurückkommt, gibt es gefüllte und überbackene Auberginen und dazu Gemüsecouscous. Stand jetzt 'ne knappe Stunde in der Küche zum Vorbereiten - wünschte, man hätte im Berufsalltag häufiger mal Zeit zum richtig selber kochen.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (14. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Now eating Die Futter ecke*

Nordland Lachs auf Toast. 
Also, ich bin grad hin und weg... Dieser Geschmack!


----------



## orca113 (16. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Now eating Die Futter ecke*

Leberkäse, Pellkartoffeln und Salat dazu Wasser und gleich ein Bierchen.


----------



## RyzA (19. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Now eating Die Futter ecke*

Gleich gibt es Döner Kebab.


----------



## RyzA (8. März 2019)

*AW: Now eating Die Futter ecke*

Ich hole mal frechweise diesen Thread wieder hoch, in der Hoffnung das sich wieder mehr daran beteiligen.

Heute gibt es selbstgemachte Pizza vom Blech. Mit Tomatensauce, Kräuter, Käse, Schinken & Champignons.
Auch der Hefeteig wird von meiner Frau gemacht.


----------



## Krolgosh (8. März 2019)

*AW: Now eating Die Futter ecke*

Werd heut Abend für meine Frau und mich ein Rucola Risotto machen mit Ziegenfrischkäse.


----------



## RyzA (9. März 2019)

*AW: Now eating Die Futter ecke*

Heute Mittag gibt es Mantaplatte!


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (9. März 2019)

Wir waren letzten in der Kurve essen. Gab Humus, Falaffel, Fladenbrot und andere Mezze. Als Hauptgericht Lammkarree mit israelischem Salat und hausgemachten Pommes.


----------



## HenneHuhn (9. März 2019)

Rollo. 

Das ist eine fast nur in Bremen und umzu bekannte bzw. in den hiesigen Imbissbuden erfundene Variante des Dürüm Döner. Mit etwas anderem, knusprigerem Teig und mit Käse und unterschiedlichen Füllungen (in meinem Fall Gyros, Zwiebeln, Krautsalat, Tzaziki und Tomatensoße) im Pizzaofen gebacken.


----------



## RyzA (9. März 2019)

Rührei mit Schnittlauch. Gebackenen Speck und frischen Brötchen

Edit: Ich hätte ja gerne das Rührei mit roten Kidneybohnen gegessen aber meine Frau ist das Morgens zu schwer im Magen.


----------



## HenneHuhn (13. März 2019)

Ein schönes, kühles Newcastle Brown Ale mit meiner Kino-Crew, und dabei Alita Battle Angel Revue passieren lassen (Spoiler: guter Film!)


----------



## RyzA (13. März 2019)

Noch zwei Frikadellen von heute Mittag.


----------



## HenneHuhn (17. März 2019)

Eine Schüssel Naturjoghurt mit Waldbeeren und Rohrohrzucker, nur ganz leicht vermengt.


----------



## RyzA (18. März 2019)

Da ich heute Mittag mal alleine bin nur ne Gulaschsuppe aus der Dose. Dazu Brot.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (8. April 2019)

Wiener Schnitzel, dazu Hackfleischbällchen-Soße und Hähnchenfilet.


----------



## RyzA (9. April 2019)

Spaghetti Bolognese


----------



## HenneHuhn (9. April 2019)

Chorizos, marinierten Grillkäse, Oliven, Fladenbrot. Was so gestern vom Grillen übrig geblieben ist.


----------



## RyzA (9. April 2019)

Käsebrötchen mit Geflügelaufschnitt

Edit: Omelett auf Kartoffelbrot


----------



## Hoopster (17. April 2019)

Sauerbraten mit Knödel [emoji3526]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## RyzA (19. April 2019)

Heute am Karfreitag gibt es bei uns ganz traditionell Fisch.
Wildlachsfilet mit Salzkartoffeln, Sauce Hollandaise & Spargel.


----------



## Hoopster (19. April 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Heute am Karfreitag gibt es bei uns ganz traditionell Fisch.



Gab es bei uns heute auch :`(


----------



## Olstyle (19. April 2019)

Also mir hat der Matjes heute gut geschmeckt .


----------



## Hoopster (20. April 2019)

Ravioli, nicht der Brüller aber kann man sich mal gönnen


----------



## RyzA (20. April 2019)

2 Sandwiches mit Gouda und Geflügel-Aufschnitt.


----------



## Hoopster (22. April 2019)

2 Butterhörnchen  , nach der Nachtschicht ein Epischer Gaumenschmaus


----------



## RyzA (22. April 2019)

Noch Grillfleisch von gestern mit Nudelsalat und Tzatziki


----------



## HenneHuhn (22. April 2019)

Bauernfrühstück (Bratkartoffeln mit Speck, Rührei und Frühlingszwiebeln).


----------



## Hoopster (22. April 2019)

Pancake‘s nom nom nom 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zocker_Boy (22. April 2019)

Eine Schüssel mymuesli Schoko mit Vollmilch. Kann man sich auch mal abends gönnen


----------



## RyzA (23. April 2019)

Salami Baguettes


----------



## Hoopster (24. April 2019)

Pizza Hawaii


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## RyzA (24. April 2019)

3 hartgekochte Eier mit Fondor

Edit: Dr.Oetker Pizza "Culinaria" Hot Dog Style.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (27. April 2019)

2 Döner und ein Dürüm. 
Das normale Essen im Krankenhaus taugt wegen akutem Proteinmangel ja kaum. Wie soll die Wunde da verheilen? 

Abgesehen davon: 1500 kcal am Tag? Wer hier ne Woche liegt, drückt später nur noch die Hälfte.


----------



## RyzA (27. April 2019)

Heute Mittag gab es Hähnchenkeulen mit Kartoffelwedges und gemischten Salat.
Jetzt Kaffee & Käsekuchen Muffin.


----------



## HenneHuhn (28. April 2019)

Aufbackbrötchen belegt mit geräuchertem Thunfisch mit Sahne-Meerrettich.


----------



## RyzA (28. April 2019)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Aufbackbrötchen belegt mit geräuchertem Thunfisch mit Sahne-Meerrettich.


Thunfisch mit Sahne-Meerrettich habe ich noch nicht probiert. Kenne das nur mit Lachs.

Ich schmeisse mir heute Mittag mal wieder ne Pizza in den Backofen. Meine Frau ist bis 15 Uhr arbeiten und mein Sohn unterwegs.
Gefrühstückt habe ich nicht... meistens keinen Hunger morgens. Nur auf der Arbeit esse ich immer ein Brötchen.
Dafür habe ich aber bestimmt jetzt schon 4-5 Kaffee getrunken. Mit Milch&Zucker.


----------



## HenneHuhn (8. Mai 2019)

Nudelpfanne mit Speck, gemischten Pilzen und Parmesan-Hobeln.


----------



## orca113 (8. Mai 2019)

Bier und Zigaretten... momentan seelische extrem Situation


----------



## RyzA (10. Mai 2019)

Gleich gibt es Schweineschnitzel mit Salzkartoffeln, dunkler Sauce und grünen Brechbohnen.

Edit: Ne heute keine Bohnen, sondern Brokkoli. Auch sehr lecker!


----------



## MfDoom (10. Mai 2019)

Mohn-Marzipan-Joghurt


----------



## RyzA (12. Mai 2019)

Hähnchen-Geschnetzeltes mit Rahmsauce, Pommes und Buttermais.


----------



## Kuhprah (12. Mai 2019)

Wir gehen jetzt gleich mal los ins Kino-Center in die Burgerbar  Ich freu mich schon drauf


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (12. Mai 2019)

Werde gleich auch Burger essen, allerdings daheim. Mit ganz vielen Jalapenos.


----------



## RyzA (13. Mai 2019)

Wurstgulasch mit Nudeln


----------



## Adi1 (13. Mai 2019)

Pfui, davon wirst Du doch nur fett. 

Weniger Futtern und mehr Bier trinken, gelle?


----------



## RyzA (13. Mai 2019)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Pfui, davon wirst Du doch nur fett.


War mit Geflügelbockwürstchen.



> Weniger Futtern und mehr Bier trinken, gelle?


Hatte ich am Wochenende.

Edit: Beiseitig gebratene Spiegeleier auf frischen Brötchen. Bio Eier aus Hühnerzucht meiner Eltern.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (14. Mai 2019)

In Geflügelwurst ist fast immer Palmfett enthalten. 

On topic:
Ebenso Eier.


----------



## RyzA (14. Mai 2019)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> In Geflügelwurst ist fast immer Palmfett enthalten.


Weiß ich nicht. Auf jeden Fall hat sie weniger Fett als Schweinewurst.


----------



## MfDoom (15. Mai 2019)

Schweinehals und Rote vom Grill und ien riesiger, gemischter Salat


----------



## RyzA (18. Mai 2019)

Spaghetti Bolognese


----------



## Leonidas_I (29. Mai 2020)

Parmigiana Di Melanzane


----------



## RyzA (5. Juli 2020)

Hackbraten mit Knödel, Sauce und Rotkohl.


----------



## Tengri86 (5. Juli 2020)

Yogurt Suppe


----------



## Leonidas_I (5. Juli 2020)

Roastbeef


----------



## RyzA (6. Juli 2020)

Heute Mittag gibt es selbstgemachte Hühnersuppe mit Nudeln.


----------



## Leonidas_I (6. Juli 2020)

Selbstgemachtes Dürüm. 

Das Brot (Beirut Brot) wurde allerdings gekauft. Fehlt noch die kurdische Ehefrau, die dieses in Perfektion backen kann. Habe zu wenig Erfahrung und Geschick beim Brotbacken.


----------



## HenneHuhn (6. Juli 2020)

Fettucine mit Broccoli und Rote-Linsen-Bratlingen


----------



## RyzA (6. Juli 2020)

Bifi Ranger


----------



## Leonidas_I (7. Juli 2020)

Mehr Dürüm.


----------



## RyzA (7. Juli 2020)

Brötchen mit türkischen Pastirma. Dazu Ayran.


----------



## TJW65 (7. Juli 2020)

Käsespätzle


----------



## Olstyle (8. Juli 2020)

Schweinemedaillons mit Champignons, dazu eine Gorgonzola Sauce und selbst gemachte Spätzle (aus der Presse).
Urlaub heißt Zeit zum Kochen.


----------



## Leonidas_I (8. Juli 2020)

Dritter Tag mit selbstgemachtem Dürüm. 
Morgen was anderes.


----------



## RyzA (8. Juli 2020)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Schweinemedaillons mit Champignons, dazu eine Gorgonzola Sauce und selbst gemachte Spätzle (aus der Presse).
> Urlaub heißt Zeit zum Kochen.


Sehr lecker! Sowas mag ich auch immer.

Ich habe eben einen Apfel gegessen. "Golden Delicious" - meine Lieblingssorte.

Edit: Heute Mittag Tortellini mit Rindfleischfüllung und Tomaten-Käse-Sahnesauce.


----------



## Leonidas_I (13. Juli 2020)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Parmigiana Di Melanzane


Diese da.

edit:
Stachelbeeren aus eigenem Anbau.


----------



## RyzA (14. Juli 2020)

Nudeln mit heller pfeffriger Mettbällchensauce. Der Rest von heute Mittag.


----------



## Tengri86 (15. Juli 2020)

Ei von Bauernhof (richtiges Eigelb und nicht orange ) schön mit Olivenöl und Thymien  gebraten


----------



## Koyote (15. Juli 2020)

Bei mir gibt es jeden Tag das gleiche:

300g Reis
250g Hähnchen
Tomaten
Paprika
8 Eier
200g Haferflocken
250g Magerquark
1 Dose Thunfisch
30ml Öl

Gibt viele die das nicht verstehen können, aber mir taugt das. Kraft kommt, Masse kommt und das Zeug geht gut runter


----------



## piSSdez (15. Juli 2020)

Ich habe gerade ein Fritatta gegessen. Ja das habe ich in der tat.


----------



## RyzA (16. Juli 2020)

Das russische Gericht "Plov". Aber nicht mit Reis sondern Kartoffeln.


----------



## Leonidas_I (16. Juli 2020)

Brötchen mit Käse, Kaminwurzen und Kakao.


----------



## HenneHuhn (17. Juli 2020)

Ein Hähnchen-Rollo.


----------



## RyzA (17. Juli 2020)

Heute machen wir uns Cheeseburger selber.


----------



## Tengri86 (17. Juli 2020)

Linsen Köfte


----------



## RyzA (17. Juli 2020)

Toast mit Pastirma.

Edit: Heute Mittag gibt es selbstgemachten Djuvec Reis, Tzatziki und Hähnchenschnitzel (unpaniert).


----------



## Leonidas_I (22. Juli 2020)

Selbstgemachte Pizza. Teig war eine Mischung aus Roggen- und Weizenmehl. Schmeckt besser. Als Belag Paprika, Zwiebeln und Hähnchenbrust. 

Als Vorspeise Nudelsuppe mit Kurkuma, Kümmel, Koriander und Pfeffer gewürzt.


----------



## RyzA (23. Juli 2020)

Blätterteig Teile mit Geflügelbockwurst und welche mit Schafskäse.


----------



## HenneHuhn (23. Juli 2020)

Rote Beete-Feta-Frühlingszwiebel-Salat. Dazu Vollkornbrötchen.


----------



## RyzA (23. Juli 2020)

Einen Apfel. Golden Delicious.


----------



## Leonidas_I (23. Juli 2020)

Eiweißbrot mit 4 Eiern und Käse.


----------



## RyzA (24. Juli 2020)

Heute Mittag gibt es bei uns Seelachsfilet "Müllerinnen Art", Reis, helle Sauce und Brokkoli.


----------



## der_yappi (24. Juli 2020)

Mit den Kollegen beim Griechen zum Mittagessen gewesen.

Gyros mit Kartoffelscheiben und Tzatziki.
Dazu noch den Salat und den obligatorischen Ouzo


----------



## Leonidas_I (24. Juli 2020)

Salat (Tomaten, Zwiebeln, Gurken) mit knusprig gebratenen Hähnchenbruststreifen, dazu Eiweißbrot und schwarze Oliven.


----------



## RyzA (25. Juli 2020)

Wir grillen heute Mittag (bei meinen Eltern): Schweinenacken Steaks, Bauchfleisch, Grillfackeln, Hähnchenschnitzel, Putenspieße, frische Bratwust. Nudelsalat, Tzatziki, Gurkensalat alles selber gemacht. Und noch Kräuterbutter Baguettes dazu.

Das ist meistens soviel das wir 2 Tage davon essen.


----------



## HenneHuhn (27. Juli 2020)

Bratreis mit Ei, Chinakohl und Garnelen.


----------



## RyzA (27. Juli 2020)

Pfefferbrötchen mit Kasslerbraten Scheiben


----------



## Tengri86 (28. Juli 2020)

rührei in olivenöl und Sesam


----------



## RyzA (28. Juli 2020)

Heute auch bei uns mal vegetarisch: Nudeln mit Sommergemüse.
War mega lecker.

Was auch gut schmeckt und einfach ist sind Nudeln mit Spinat&Knoblauch und Nudeln mit Tomatensauce & Zwiebeln drin.
Ganz ohne Fleisch.


----------



## Tengri86 (28. Juli 2020)

Nudeln mit Yogurt ist doch auch nice


----------



## Leonidas_I (28. Juli 2020)

Manti mit Tomatensoße und Schmand


----------



## RyzA (28. Juli 2020)

Schweineohr mit Schokolade

Für alle die es nicht kennen: Nein, das ist kein Ohr vom Schwein.


----------



## Leonidas_I (29. Juli 2020)

Ein paar Cashews. Dazu Wasser.
Welch ein Frühstück.


----------



## RyzA (29. Juli 2020)

Heute Mittag gibt es Pommes & Chickenwings.


----------



## Olstyle (29. Juli 2020)

Heute und vermutlich an noch ein paar anderen Tagen (so ein Kohlkopf ist groß):
Gesprengte Kohlrouladen


----------



## RyzA (30. Juli 2020)

Kartoffelpüree mit Spinat und Spiegeleier.

Edit: Heute Mittag gibt es Chili con Carne mit Nudeln.


----------



## Leonidas_I (1. August 2020)

Ich esse grad auch Chili con Carne.


----------



## RyzA (1. August 2020)

Chili con carne ist ja auch mega lecker!

Heute Mittag bestellen wir Pizza-Brötchen. Ich nehme welche mit Lachs &Käse.
Die gibt es immer mit einen leckeren Dip. Einfach Klasse!


----------



## Leonidas_I (3. August 2020)

Chili Con Carne. 

Dann erstes nächste Woche wieder.


----------



## Olstyle (3. August 2020)

Heute (und Morgen...) gibt's scharfes Paprika Hähnchen auf Tortellini überbacken.
Für die anschließenden heißen Tage ist schonmal alles nötige Material für Gazpacho im Kühlschrank.


----------



## RyzA (3. August 2020)

Kartoffelsalat & Hähnchenschnitzel.


----------



## Leonidas_I (5. August 2020)

Paniertes Fischfilet mit Salat (Tomaten, Zwiebeln, Mozarella) und 2 Scheiben Eiweißbrot

edit:
Zu viel Knoblauch und etwas dazu.


----------



## RyzA (6. August 2020)

Nasigoreng mit Eiern und  Erdnusssauce


----------



## Olstyle (6. August 2020)

Gazpacho, gibt nix besseres bei den Temperaturen 
Ist ein bisschen schärfer geworden als geplant aber das macht sie nicht gerade schlechter.


----------



## chill_eule (6. August 2020)

WENN wir einen willigen Friseur finden, dann gibt es nach dem Besuch des selbigen, ein Eis für meinen Lütten!
Als Belohnung für den ersten Friseur-Besuch überhaupt mit 95% 4 Jahren 
Aber die Chancen stehen sehr schlecht, also gehen sowohl Filius, als auch Papa, wohl leer aus 

Zum Abend hin planen wir einen "klassischen" gemischten Salat, mit reichlich Extras allerdings


----------



## RyzA (7. August 2020)

Heute Mittag gibt es Pfannen-Gyros mit Pommes und Tzatziki.
Bei der Hitze wird aber per Induktionsplatte auf dem Balkon gebraten.
Unsere Wohnung ist dicht gemacht und da wollen wir keinen Gestank haben.
Die wird erst heute Abend wieder zum durchlüften aufgemacht.


----------



## HenneHuhn (8. August 2020)

Gekühlte Wassermelone


----------



## RyzA (9. August 2020)

Heute bestellen wir Pizza.

Ich nehme eine Pizza Hawai.

In 20 Minuten ist sie da....


----------



## orca113 (10. August 2020)

Brötchen mit Salat. Tomate und Ei


----------



## RyzA (10. August 2020)

Heute Mittag mache ich Spaghetti Carbonara.


----------



## Duvar (10. August 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Heute Mittag mache ich Spaghetti Carbonara.



Mit Eigelb und Parmesan?

Bei uns gabs Gemüsereis und ein Salat dazu. Fühle mich irgendwie nicht komplett, wenn ich kein Fleisch intus hatte^^


----------



## RyzA (10. August 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Mit Eigelb und Parmesan?


Ohne Eigelb aber mit Parmesan.


----------



## Duvar (10. August 2020)

Also keine Carbonara^^


----------



## RyzA (10. August 2020)

Das kommt darauf an wie man sie definiert.

Jeder kocht etwas anders.

Z.B. auch Chili con carne. Manche sagen Original wäre wenn das mit Brot gegessen wird. Ich habe es aber auch schon mit Nudeln, Reis oder Kartoffeln gegessen. Wovon mir die Variante mit Nudeln am besten schmeckt.
Mit Brot auch.

Oder Spaghetti Bolognese. Welche meinen da müssen unbedingt Karotten rein. Kann man machen, muss man aber nicht.


----------



## chill_eule (11. August 2020)

Nichts für ungut, aber unser RyzA hat echt keinen Plan von gutem Essen


----------



## RyzA (11. August 2020)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Nichts für ungut, aber unser RyzA hat echt keinen Plan von gutem Essen


Wenn du meinst. Ist mir egal.


Topic: Heute Mittag gibt es bei uns Pellkartoffel mit Sahnehering.


----------



## Duvar (11. August 2020)

Bei mir gibts heute wohl das hier: Patl&#305;canl&#305; Sebzeli Makarna Tarifi | &#304;talyan Usulue Makarna - YouTube

Hmm hab mich umentschieden und zwar hatte ich grad eine Idee...
Habe mir vorgestellt, wie ich eine Lasagne mache, aber dabei die Bechamel Sauce etwas abwandele und zwar werde ich im Backofen im Vorfeld 3 Auberginen backen/grillen whatever für ca 1 Std (vorher anpieksen mit einem Messer).
Diese werden dann geschält und richtig klein gehackt , sind soweiso so weich innen, dass sie schon direkt zu Püree/Mus werden, diese werde ich bei der Zubereitung der Bechamel, nachdem das Mehl in der Butter etwas gebraten hat, hinzufügen und 2-3 Minuten mitbraten und dann Milch+Käse, etwas Pfeffer und Salz, ein Hauch Muskat und dann wars das.
Dazu natürlich die bekannte "Bolognese" und damit mache ich dann die abgewandelte Lasagne mit ordentlich Käse.


----------



## Leonidas_I (11. August 2020)

Parmigiana di melanzane

Esse seit paar Tagen relativ wenig. Bei den Temperaturen dürstet es mich eher. 'D


----------



## RyzA (12. August 2020)

Heute Mittag hole ich Döner von unseren Lieblings-Dönermann welcher jetzt aus dem Urlaub zurück ist.


----------



## Duvar (13. August 2020)

Gerade eben in den Backofen geschoben:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dazu noch lecker Reis gemacht und Salat mache ich auch später dazu mit Joghurtdressing.

Edit:

ist fertig, hier noch 2 Pics.
Saftige gefüllte Aubergine, fein gewürzt und mit fett Knoblauch^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RyzA (13. August 2020)

Das sieht lecker aus Duvar!


Bei mir gibt es jetzt ein Brötchen mit Knoblauch-Frischkäse. Dazu Tomatensaft.


----------



## HenneHuhn (13. August 2020)

Vorhin gab es warmen Nudelsalat mit Spirelli, Rucola und Feldsalat, Büffelmozzarella, Pinienkernen, halbgetrockneten und Cherrytomaten. Zum Nachtisch ein paar Blaubeeren und jetzt noch ein Gläschen Rotwein.


----------



## Leonidas_I (13. August 2020)

Wollte eigentlich schlafen, aber nun habe ich hier reingeschaut und werde mir noch 2 Brote machen müssen. 

Eiweißbrot mit Rindersalami und Käse.


----------



## RyzA (13. August 2020)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Vorhin gab es warmen Nudelsalat mit Spirelli, Rucola und Feldsalat, Büffelmozzarella, Pinienkernen, halbgetrockneten und Cherrytomaten.


Nudelsalat geht bei mir auch immer. Wir kennen auch eine Variante mit Mayo (manchmal selbst gemacht), Baconstückchen (gebacken), Schnittlauch, Knoblauch und gerösteten Sonneblumenkernen, die ist auch lecker.

Wir haben bestimmt 5-6 verschiedene Nudelsalatrezepte welche wir immer so machen. Die rotieren quasi.


----------



## HenneHuhn (14. August 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Nudelsalat geht bei mir auch immer. Wir kennen auch eine Variante mit Mayo (manchmal selbst gemacht), Baconstückchen (gebacken), Schnittlauch, Knoblauch und gerösteten Sonneblumenkernen, die ist auch lecker.
> 
> Wir haben bestimmt 5-6 verschiedene Nudelsalatrezepte welche wir immer so machen. Die rotieren quasi.



Jo, Nudelsalat kann man ja wirklich unendlich variieren  Ich persönlich bin einfach kein Fan von diesen mayonaisigen Salaten. Nudelsalat ist bei mir daher meist eher mediterran gestaltet. Gerne auch mal mit Gnocchi oder Tortellini. Bei Kartoffelsalat bevorzuge ich auch die Varianten mit Essig und Öl (bzw. nach Mutterns Rezept einen leicht angedickten Sud aus Wasser, Essig, Öl, Zucker und Zwiebelwürfeln), dazu dann kleine Stücke von sauren Gurken.


----------



## RyzA (14. August 2020)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Jo, Nudelsalat kann man ja wirklich unendlich variieren  Ich persönlich bin einfach kein Fan von diesen mayonaisigen Salaten. Nudelsalat ist bei mir daher meist eher mediterran gestaltet. Gerne auch mal mit Gnocchi oder Tortellini.


Ich mag das alles.

Tortellini mit Rindfleischfüllung sind meine Lieblingspasta. 



> Bei Kartoffelsalat bevorzuge ich auch die Varianten mit Essig und Öl (bzw. nach Mutterns Rezept einen leicht angedickten Sud aus Wasser, Essig, Öl, Zucker und Zwiebelwürfeln), dazu dann kleine Stücke von sauren Gurken.


Kenne ich. Sehr lecker!
Meine Mutter hat auch warmen Kartoffesalat mit Speck und Zwiebeln gemacht.

Wir essen heute Nudeln mit einer speziellen Hackfleisch-Sahnesoße.


----------



## chill_eule (14. August 2020)

Hier wird noch schnell was gegrillt, diverses Fleisch und Grillkäse, dazu Knobibaguette und Salat, also ganz klassisch


----------



## RyzA (15. August 2020)

Graubrot mit Salami-Schmelzkäse von Milkana. Dazu Gemüsesaft.


----------



## Olstyle (15. August 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ohne Eigelb aber mit Parmesan.





Duvar schrieb:


> Also keine Carbonara^^


Beim Spiel gerade gab es anschließend die Wahl zwischen Deutscher und Italienischer Carbonara. Die Italienische war großartig, warum der Rest der Mannschaft die deutsche Variante genommen hat wird mir immer ein Rätsel bleiben.


----------



## RyzA (15. August 2020)

Das ist auch Gewohnheitssache weil man es nicht nicht anders kennt.

Genauso wie mit Lahmacun. Hier wird da viel Salat und Schafskäse drauf geknallt. Und in der Türkei kommt da nur etwas Petersilie und Zitronensaft drauf (laut Info von einen türkischen Freund).
Aber pauschal kann man sowas auch nicht immer sagen.

Z.B. Rotkohlzubereitung als Beilage zum Braten. Da gibt es auch innerhalb Deutschlands verschiedene Variationen.

Ich finde es immer problematisch zu sagen nur diese eine Variante ist die Richtige.
Und alle anderen, die mal was anderes ausprobieren, haben keinen Plan vom guten Essen.


----------



## chill_eule (16. August 2020)

So lange es schmeckt, kann man ja essen was man will 
Fragt doch mal eine italienische Nonna nach Spaghetti Bolognese


----------



## RyzA (16. August 2020)

Heute Mittag gibt es selbstgemachten Djuvec Reis, mit Cevapcici und Knoblauchcreme.


----------



## chill_eule (16. August 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Knoblauchcreme.





Welche Art Knoblauchcreme? Aioli? Rouille? Oder noch was anderes?


----------



## RyzA (16. August 2020)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Welche Art Knoblauchcreme? Aioli? Rouille? Oder noch was anderes?


Keine Ahnung die macht meine Frau immer. Aber ich kann sie gleich mal fragen.

Edit: Also in die Knoblauchcreme kommt rein Yoghurt, Schmand, Olivenöl, Knoblauch, Salz&Pfeffer.


----------



## chill_eule (16. August 2020)

Klingt richtig geil! Also die CREME! nichts anderes 

Gewährt deine Frau evtl. einen Einblick in das genaue Rezept? 

So einfache Sachen, sind doch meistens die Besten!


----------



## RyzA (16. August 2020)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Gewährt deine Frau evtl. einen Einblick in das genaue Rezept?


Ich kann sie gerne fragen. Aber heute Abend nicht mehr. Sie hat sich schon bettfertig gemacht und guckt Fernsehen.



> So einfache Sachen, sind doch meistens die Besten!


Das stimmt.  Ich werde mir die Tage erstmal lecker Hawai-Toasts machen.

Was auch immer geht ist Spiegelei auf Brot. Oder Rührei.

Edit:

Für die Knoblauchcreme nehmen wir

500g Sahnejoghurt (10% Fett), ein Becher Schmand, ein Esslöffel Olivenöl, 3-4 Knoblauchzehen (eine gerieben), Salz und Pfeffer so nach Gefühl.

Edit2: Türkische Manti mit Joghurt und Paprikasauce.


----------



## orca113 (20. August 2020)

Baguette mit Kräuterbutter, Gurken, Tomaten, Paprika und Käse überbacken


----------



## chill_eule (20. August 2020)

Ne richtige Sauerei  
Von unten nach oben:

Toast (getoastet)
Käse
Leberkäse (gebraten)
Käse
Spiegelei (x2)
Käse

dann für 5 Minuten in den heißen Ofen, dazu Ketchup nach Wahl; Meine Wahl fällt immer auf "Hela Currygewürz Ketchup"


----------



## RyzA (20. August 2020)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Meine Wahl fällt immer auf "Hela Currygewürz Ketchup"


Das ist auch mein Lieblingsketchup schon seit  meiner Kinderheit.

Was auch lecker ist sind gebratenen Nudeln, mit gebratenen Fleischwurstscheiben (eventuell noch mit Ei) und darüber den Ketchup.

Früher gabs im Aldi  Nasi-Goreng aus der Dose. War mega lecker. Habe ich auch immer mit dem Ketchup gegessen.


----------



## Leonidas_I (20. August 2020)

Pasta mit Käse, Hackfleisch und Tomaten. 



RyzA schrieb:


> Früher gabs im Aldi  Nasi-Goreng aus der Dose. War mega lecker. Habe ich auch immer mit dem Ketchup gegessen.


In dem Zeugs sind so viele Allergene drin. Kann sowas nicht mehr essen, weil ich dann ersma ne halbe Stunde husten muss, gilt auch für alles von Maggi.


----------



## RyzA (20. August 2020)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> In dem Zeugs sind so viele Allergene drin. Kann sowas nicht mehr essen, weil ich dann ersma ne halbe Stunde husten muss, gilt auch für alles von Maggi.


Viel Zucker ist da auch drin. Aber mir schmeckt´s.

Zum Glück habe ich keine Lebensmittelallergien.


----------



## Leonidas_I (20. August 2020)

Bei natürlichen Lebensmitteln habe ich auch keine Reaktionen. Das kommt nur bei Zeugs, wo chemische Zusätze drin sind. Stört mich aber nicht. 
Ganz schlimm übrigens bei asiatischen Chilisaucen. 

In fast allen verarbeiteten Lebensmitteln ist zu viel Zucker drin, leider.


----------



## HenneHuhn (21. August 2020)

Nachher ist es mal wieder Zeit für Shakshuka


----------



## RyzA (21. August 2020)

Bei uns gibt es Chicken Wings mit Pommes. Dazu einen Gurkensalat.


----------



## chill_eule (21. August 2020)

Bei uns gibts heute Tortellini in einer Mascarpone-Schinken-Knoblauch-Zwiebel-Sauce.

Rezept von meiner Mama, und ich liebe es, seit ich klein bin


----------



## RyzA (22. August 2020)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Bei uns gibts heute Tortellini in einer Mascarpone-Schinken-Knoblauch-Zwiebel-Sauce.


Lecker!

Bei uns gibt es heute Mittag Kartoffeleintopf mit  Cabanossi. Da drüber dann Spiegeleier (beidseitig angebraten).


----------



## Leonidas_I (22. August 2020)

Hier werden heute Mittag Lamm und Kalb gegrillt.


----------



## Olstyle (22. August 2020)

Gestern gab es Duroc Steaks vom Grill, dazu Pimientos de Padrón und Baguette mit selbst gemachter Aioli(da kommt kein Ei rein!)  .


----------



## Leonidas_I (22. August 2020)

Für den Kilopreis bekommt man ja bereits Lamm und Kalb. Wieso dann Schwein essen?


----------



## RyzA (22. August 2020)

Lamm/Hammel mag ich nicht.
Das riecht auch so komisch.


----------



## HenneHuhn (22. August 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Lamm/Hammel mag ich nicht.
> Das riecht auch so komisch.



Also zwischen Lamm und Hammel liegt aber schon noch n gewaltiger Unterschied, finde ich. Wobei auch Hammel im richtigen Gericht sehr gut schmecken kann, trotz/gerade wegen des strengeren Geschmacks.
Ansonsten muss ich sagen, "normales" Rindfleisch finde ich sehr nichtssagend. Sofern wir nicht von Dry Aged Beef reden, ziehe ich in puncto Steaks/Schnitzel Schwein dem Rind vor. Oder anders, aus einer P/L-Perspektive: bezahlbares Schweinefleisch schmeckt besser als bezahlbares Rind. Schon allein, weil man in der Preisklasse, in der billiges Rind anfängt, schon besseres Schwein kriegt.

Hmmm, je mehr ich darüber schreibe, desto mehr fällt mir wieder auf, warum ich irgendwann mal Vegetarier geworden bin (~10 Jahre lang + 1 Jahr vegan). Bin nun tatsächlich auch seit etwa 3 Monaten wieder stark auf dem Weg zur vegetarischen Ernährung.


----------



## Olstyle (22. August 2020)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Für den Kilopreis bekommt man ja bereits Lamm und Kalb. Wieso dann Schwein essen?


Weil es ein anderer Geschmack ist. Es gibt auch Gerichte da esse ich gerne Geflügel drin etc.


----------



## RyzA (22. August 2020)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Also zwischen Lamm und Hammel liegt aber schon noch n gewaltiger Unterschied, finde ich. Wobei auch Hammel im richtigen Gericht sehr gut schmecken kann, trotz/gerade wegen des strengeren Geschmacks.


Hammel schmeckt und riecht noch strenger als Lamm.



> Ansonsten muss ich sagen, "normales" Rindfleisch finde ich sehr nichtssagend. Sofern wir nicht von Dry Aged Beef reden, ziehe ich in puncto Steaks/Schnitzel Schwein dem Rind vor. Oder anders, aus einer P/L-Perspektive: bezahlbares Schweinefleisch schmeckt besser als bezahlbares Rind. Schon allein, weil man in der Preisklasse, in der billiges Rind anfängt, schon besseres Schwein kriegt.


Ich esse vielleicht etwas mehr Schwein als Rind. Rind mal ganz selten als teures Steak. Sonst im Gulasch( Halb & Halb), Rinderrouladen, Frikadellen (auch halb und halb) oder als Patties für Burger. Oder auch mal beim Chinesen. Als Beilage schön mit Zwiebeln gebraten.
Achso und als Knoblauchwurst "Sucuk". Pastirma und Cevapcici.
Türkische Rinderbratwurst ist auch lecker.


----------



## HenneHuhn (22. August 2020)

Lamm - und noch stärker eben Hammel - hat eben einen tatsächlichen Eigengeschmack, den man selbst bei der billigen Supermarktware schmeckt. Bei billigem Schwein/Rind schmeckt es ja ohne Würzung/Marinade nach rein gar nix (beim Rind maximal n bisschen nach Eisen).
Ich für meinen Teil mochte Lamm schon immer. Als ich vor ein paar Jahren dann mal Hammel probiert habe in einem afghanischen Restaurant, da fand ich es auch lecker. Aber natürlich alles Geschmackssache.


----------



## RyzA (22. August 2020)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Bei billigem Schwein/Rind schmeckt es ja ohne Würzung/Marinade nach rein gar nix (beim Rind maximal n bisschen nach Eisen).


Kann ich nicht bestätigen. Und wir würzen meistens auch selber.
Schwein und Rind unterscheiden sich sowohl vom Geschmack als auch der Festigkeit bzw Textur.

Was ich auch nicht mag ist Wild. Wildschweinfleisch und Reh. Beides hat auch einen sehr starken Eigengeschmack.


----------



## HenneHuhn (22. August 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Kann ich nicht bestätigen. Und wir würzen meistens auch selber.
> Schwein und Rind unterscheiden sich sowohl vom Geschmack als auch der Festigkeit bzw Textur.
> 
> Was ich auch nicht mag ist Wild. Wildschweinfleisch und Reh. Beides hat auch einen sehr starken Eigengeschmack.



Vielleicht kauft ihr ja auch nicht das ganz billige Fleisch. Bei dieser typischen Discounter-Ware würde man ohne Marinade jedenfalls kaum irgendwas schmecken.
Wild wiederum mag ich auch sehr gerne. Wildschwein, Reh, Kaninchen (zählt das als Wild?) sind ziemlich lecker. Kann es sein, dass du generell nicht so gerne Fleisch mit Eigengeschmack magst? 

@T: Gemischter Salat mit Feta. Dazu ein Brötchen und ein Gin Tonic *hicks*


----------



## RyzA (22. August 2020)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Wild wiederum mag ich auch sehr gerne. Wildschwein, Reh, Kaninchen (zählt das als Wild?) sind ziemlich lecker. Kann es sein, dass du generell nicht so gerne Fleisch mit Eigengeschmack magst?


Kaninchen mag ich. Das hat einen für mich angenehmen Eigengeschmack.
Aber das zählt meines Wissens nicht zum Wild. Ist ja kein Feldhase .


----------



## Leonidas_I (22. August 2020)

Die gegrillten Lammrippchen und Kalbspieße waren top. Gegrilltes Fleisch schmeckt mir wesentlich besser als gebraten oder aus dem Ofen, wobei das in eine ähnliche Richtung gehen kann. 

Grillfleisch wird hier zu Hause mariniert. Nur in Ausnahmefällen kaufe ich mal Fertiges. 



Olstyle schrieb:


> Weil es ein anderer Geschmack ist. Es gibt auch Gerichte da esse ich gerne Geflügel drin etc.


Gut, stimmt natürlich.


----------



## Tengri86 (22. August 2020)

Yogurt mit Minze


----------



## chill_eule (22. August 2020)

Man, hier gehts ja plötzlich ab 

Heute Mittag gab es (komplett) selbst gemachte Quiche Lorraine von meiner MAMA


----------



## RyzA (22. August 2020)

Tomaten-Mozzarella-Salat.


----------



## TJW65 (24. August 2020)

Es sollte schnell gehen:
eine super gesunde und nachhaltige TK Pizza...

MFG
TJW65


----------



## Leonidas_I (24. August 2020)

selfmade Burger


----------



## chill_eule (24. August 2020)

Hier auch "schnell": Ofenkäse + Baguette 

PS: Selfmade Burger sind einfach die geilsten und bei mir auch bald wieder auf dem Programm


----------



## TJW65 (24. August 2020)

Selbstgemachte Burger sind immer gut - besonders wenn man weis dass das Fleisch noch von der Weide nebenan kommt. 

MFG
TJW65


----------



## Leonidas_I (24. August 2020)

Auf der Weide nebenan gibt es keine Rinder und Pferd mag ich nicht essen.


----------



## Olstyle (24. August 2020)

Fohlen hatte ich Mal, das war eigentlich ganz lecker. Hatten wir aus Versehen in Spanien im Supermarkt gekauft, aber wenn es dann eh schon da ist war probieren dann doch naheliegender als wegschmeißen.


----------



## RyzA (24. August 2020)

Mein Vater hat mich mal damit verschaukelt als ich ein Jugendlicher war: 
"Möchtest du etwas von der ungarischen Fleischwurst probieren?"
Ich so "Jau, warum nicht?"
"Na, wie schmeckt sie?"
"Ganz gut."
"Das ist Pferdewurst!
"Du Arsch" 


Topic: Gebratene Nudeln mit Ei.


----------



## chill_eule (24. August 2020)

Hab hier grad wieder richtigen Schweinkram improvisiert:

- 2 Cordon Bleu aus dem TK
- ca. 300-400g Pommes Frites aus dem TK
- ca. 200g Bohnen aus dem TK
- 3 Eier
- 1x (fertige) Sauce Hollandaise
- beliebig viel Streukäse

Die Eier hart kochen.
Cordon Bleu und Pommes Frites nach Anleitung in die Friteuse (MIT FETT UND RICHTIG HEIß! und kein anderen Shice, der sich nur so schimpft )
Die Bohnen in eine Auflaufform geben, dazu eine Schicht Sauce Hollandaise.
Den Ofen auf ca. 200°C aufheizen.
Die Eier *hart* kochen, mindestens 10 Min., eher mehr!
Sobald die Eier *hart* gekocht sind und das Cordon Bleu fertig *frittiert*, diese(s) klein schneiden und in die Auflaufform geben.
Die fertig *frittierten* Pommes Frites in die Auflaufform geben.
Eine zweite Schicht (sprich den *Rest*) Sauce Hollandaise über den Zutaten verteilen.
Danach mich beliebig viel (sprich: *reichlich*) Streukäse bedecken und für ~10 Min in den Ofen zum überbacken schmeißen.

Guten Appetit! 

Grad als Resteverwertung zusammengeschustert, und was soll ich sagen? Geil 
Wer richtig dekadent ist, kann das ganze natürlich noch mit Salz und Pfeffer abschmecken


----------



## RyzA (24. August 2020)

Sind die Pommes dann nicht total durchgeweicht und matschig?


----------



## chill_eule (24. August 2020)

Deswegen muss man die auch zwingend (eigentlich immer!) richtig heiß und mit richtig viel Fett in der Friteuse frittieren, sonst gibts tatsächlich nur Kartoffelbrei...


----------



## HenneHuhn (25. August 2020)

Auf eine sehr abartig Art und Weise, die jedem gesunden Menschenverstand widerspricht und vermutlich auch den Zorn aller Götter und Großmutter provoziert, klingt das gut 

Bis auf das gekochte Ei. Gekochtes Ei gehört nirgendwo hin als in den Eierbecher beim Sonntagsfrühstück. Alles andere ist Barbarei und gehört völkerrechtlich verfolgt.


----------



## RyzA (25. August 2020)

Bei uns gibt, es wie jede Woche einmal, unseren Lieblings-Döner von unseren Lieblings-Dönermann.


----------



## chill_eule (25. August 2020)

Bei deinem Nick wundere ich mich, dass du überhaupt ermordete Eier akzeptierst


----------



## RyzA (25. August 2020)

Hanuta Riegel noch zum Nachtisch.


----------



## Leonidas_I (25. August 2020)

Den letzten Burger. Jetzt muss ich wieder Fleisch kaufen. Es sind noch paar Brötchen über.


----------



## Leonidas_I (25. August 2020)

not my DP...


----------



## RyzA (26. August 2020)

Putengeschnetzeltes mit Nudeln einer Rahmsauce und Buttermais.


----------



## HenneHuhn (26. August 2020)

Asiatisch angehauchte  Bratnudeln mit Gemüse und Ei.


----------



## TJW65 (26. August 2020)

Käsespätzle


----------



## RyzA (27. August 2020)

Eierpfannkuchen wahlweise mit Nutella, Erdbeermarmelade, Pflaumenmus, kanadischen Ahornsirup oder Zimt&Zucker.
Ich esse die meistens mit Erdbeermarmelade.  Oder Pflaumenmus. Dazu trinke ich Vollmilch.


----------



## Tengri86 (27. August 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Eierpfannkuchen wahlweise mit Nutella, Erdbeermarmelade, Pflaumenmus, kanadischen Ahornsirup oder Zimt&Zucker.
> Ich esse die meistens mit Erdbeermarmelade.  Oder Pflaumenmus. Dazu trinke ich Vollmilch.



du langst aber zu   


Ich hatte nur einen Scheibe Brot mit Räucherkäse


----------



## RyzA (27. August 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> du langst aber zu


Ich hatte 4 Pfannkuchen gegessen. Jetzt bin ich satt.

Aber dafür nur noch Abendbrot heute Abend und nichts mehr dazwischen.


----------



## Olstyle (28. August 2020)

1)Peking Suppe
2)VIT XAO XA OT knuspriges Entenfleisch mit Zitronengras, Chili u. Gemüse
3)Gebackene Banane mit Honig

Und alles ohne Glutamat 
Nummer 3 war nicht wirklich nötig, aber statt Liefergebühr nimmt man's halt mit.


----------



## RyzA (28. August 2020)

Heute Mittag haben wir auch asiatisch gegesssen. Buffet im "Gourmet World".
Ich hatte gebratene Nudeln, Rindfleisch mit Zwiebeln, Hähnchenfleisch überbacken, Champignons, Brokkoli.
Zwei Teller voll.  Nachtisch ging nicht mehr rein. Bin immer noch satt.


----------



## HenneHuhn (28. August 2020)

Ciabatta mit Pesto Genovese, Mozzarella, Tomaten und Rucola.


----------



## Leonidas_I (28. August 2020)

Habe heute nur Eiweißbrot mit Käse und Magerquark gegessen. :/


----------



## chill_eule (29. August 2020)

Olstyle schrieb:


> 3)Gebackene Banane mit Honig



Mega! 




Olstyle schrieb:


> Und alles ohne Glutamat



Warum? Dann schmeckts doch nur halb so gut


----------



## RyzA (29. August 2020)

Dr. Oetker "Culinaria" Pizza "Greek Style".


----------



## Leonidas_I (1. September 2020)

Chili con Carne gekocht und was vergessen?
Chili. Gut, habe hier gemahlene Bird's Eye.


----------



## RyzA (1. September 2020)

Brötchen mit Pfeffer-Salami.


----------



## Leonidas_I (1. September 2020)

Wer seinem Chili mal ne besondere Note verleihen möchte, sollte Schuhbecks Chili con Carne Gewürz probieren. Schmeckt zwar zunächst etwas weihnachtlich, aber es ist ziemlich gut abgestimmt. War anfangs auch skeptisch, nun ist es obligatorisch geworden.


----------



## RyzA (2. September 2020)

Heute Mittag ganz vegan und simpel: Spaghetti mit Spinat und Knoblauch.


----------



## LurchiOderwatt (2. September 2020)

Mantaplatte


----------



## RyzA (2. September 2020)

Brötchen mit beidseitig angebratenen Spiegeleiern.


----------



## LurchiOderwatt (2. September 2020)

Nic Nacs


----------



## Tengri86 (4. September 2020)

Warmes Brot mit Büffelbutter und dazu Mozzarella mit olivenöl und etwas salz.


----------



## Olstyle (4. September 2020)

Apfel-Pancakes



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chill_eule (4. September 2020)

Heute gab es Schinken-Hack-Röllchen mit Asia-sweet-chili-sahne Sauce mit Käse überbacken und dazu Kartoffeln


----------



## RyzA (5. September 2020)

Spaghetti mit heller Pfeffersauce und Fleischbällchen.


----------



## HenneHuhn (5. September 2020)

Rest-Pizza von gestern Abend. Mit Tomaten, Feta, Zwiebeln, Oliven, Paprika und Sucuk (oder etwas vergleichbarem. Kann das nicht lesen )


----------



## RyzA (5. September 2020)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Rest-Pizza von gestern Abend. Mit Tomaten, Feta, Zwiebeln, Oliven, Paprika und Sucuk (oder etwas vergleichbarem. Kann das nicht lesen )


Wenn du Vegetarier bist wird das wohl kaum eine echte Sucuk sein.


----------



## HenneHuhn (5. September 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wenn du Vegetarier bist wird das wohl kaum eine echte Sucuk sein.



Bin ja kein Vegetarier, auch wenn ich zuhause mittlerweile nahezu kein Fleisch mehr esse und essen mag. 

Abgesehen davon habe ich es im Urlaub schon immer so gehandhabt, dass ich mir hier keine Beschränkungen auferlege. Will dann ja schon die ganze Bandbreite einheimischer Küche ausprobieren können. 

Wobei zugegebenermaßen Pizza vom Lieferdienst jetzt keine lokale Spezialität ist


----------



## LurchiOderwatt (6. September 2020)

Linsenchips Paprika


----------



## Leonidas_I (6. September 2020)

Chili con Carne und 4 Eier. Dazu Eiweißbrot.


----------



## Olstyle (6. September 2020)

Brezen mit Brie


----------



## RyzA (6. September 2020)

Brötchen mit Rührei und Bacon.


----------



## HenneHuhn (6. September 2020)

Frische, gegrillte Tintenfische.


----------



## RyzA (6. September 2020)

Ein Stück Käsekuchen. Auf welches ich heute Nachmittag noch keine Lust hatte.


----------



## Duvar (7. September 2020)

Tagliatelle mit Pilzen und Chicken, aber bald ist Schluss mit Lustig, in 2 Wochen muss die Gallenblase raus, nur 3g Fett pro Mahlzeit erlaubt sonst direkt Durchfall gekotze usw (angeblich). Hat jemand schon die Gallenblase rausgemacht bekommen und kann berichten?^^


----------



## Leonidas_I (7. September 2020)

Die Galle ist ja an der Fettverdauung beteiligt. Klingt zumindest logisch. Da sie allerdings in den Dünndarm mündet, verstehe ich nicht, wie es zu Erbrechen kommen sollte.

on topic:
Pizza


----------



## RyzA (8. September 2020)

Den Rest vom Paprika-Gehacktes-Topf von gestern.
Aber dieses mal nicht mit Reis sondern Brot.
Mit Nudeln kann man den auch gut essen.


----------



## Tengri86 (8. September 2020)

_Maraş_-_Ei_s in scheiben


----------



## Duvar (9. September 2020)

Bei uns gabs heute Porree mit Möhren und Reis und Cig Köfte. (letzteres erst viel später)


----------



## RyzA (9. September 2020)

Heute Mittag gibt es bei uns Kartoffelbrei mit Fischstäbchen und Spinat.


----------



## chill_eule (9. September 2020)

Ich mache mir jetzt Pfannkuchen, mit Schinken/Salami und Käse


----------



## Leonidas_I (9. September 2020)

Apfelkuchen, dazu Wurst und Käse


----------



## RyzA (10. September 2020)

Kartoffelgratin mit Hähnchenschnitzel und grünen Bohnen.


----------



## HenneHuhn (11. September 2020)

Baked Beans (genauer: "Heinz Five Beanz") mit einem Vollkornbrötchen.


----------



## RyzA (11. September 2020)

Pide mit Rinder- Hackfleischfüllung.


----------



## Duvar (11. September 2020)

Habe zum ersten Mal mal chinesische dumplings gemacht, gefüllt mit Hack Karotten Zwiebel Chinakohl Knoblauch Zucchini und Gewürzen. Zunächst werden die 5-6 Minuten angebraten von unten, dann 100ml Wasser hinzu und bei geschlossenem Decken 5-6 Minuten dämpfen/dampfgaren. Mundgefühl war Hammer, aber die Zutaten bzw der Mix der Zutaten war nicht 100%ig mein Geschmack.


----------



## chill_eule (11. September 2020)

Zuviel Gemüse würde ich mal tippen, vor allem Zucchini? 
Ist ja keine Frühlingsrolle.
Und anbraten tut man die eigentlich auch nie


----------



## Duvar (11. September 2020)

Hab dieses Rezept genutzt, ich weiß das die normalerweise nicht angebraten werden, aber gerade das hat mich dazu bewegt dieses Rezept zu machen^^ https://www.chefkoch.de/rezepte/304...hen-Jiaozi-Dumplings-Pot-Sticker-Version.html
Nächstes Mal Inhalt eher türkische Pizzastyle, Chinakohl Zucchini Karotten mix war nicht so der Bringer mMn.


----------



## chill_eule (11. September 2020)

WOW, das Rezept hat ganze 37 Bewertungen 
Tipp: Bei Chefkoch erst ab ein paar hundert Bewertungen anfangen zu kochen 

PS: Zucchini gehört eh verboten


----------



## Leonidas_I (11. September 2020)

Einen großen Dönerteller.
Hat ganz gut geschmeckt, aber wenn ich mir so anschauen, wie viele Stoffe dort enthalten sind, die nicht ins Essen müssen. Man sollte aufs Essen gehen verzichten.


----------



## Tengri86 (11. September 2020)

Hatte gestern iskender kebap gemacht, esse eben die Reste


----------



## RyzA (11. September 2020)

chill_eule schrieb:


> PS: Zucchini gehört eh verboten


Geschmackssache. Ich mag Zucchini sehr gerne. Gebraten, gebacken oder gekocht.


----------



## Duvar (11. September 2020)

chill_eule schrieb:


> WOW, das Rezept hat ganze 37 Bewertungen
> Tipp: Bei Chefkoch erst ab ein paar hundert Bewertungen anfangen zu kochen
> 
> PS: Zucchini gehört eh verboten


Das Rezept ist gut, meine Frau fand es super lecker. Ich hab auch viele gegessen, nur hätte ich gerne halt ein etwas anderes Filling, ansonsten Tip Top.


----------



## RyzA (11. September 2020)

Brötchen mit polnischer Wurst. Die ist voll lecker.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leonidas_I (12. September 2020)

Parmigiana di melanzane


----------



## Olstyle (12. September 2020)

Pizza mit Peperoni+Sucuck


----------



## RyzA (12. September 2020)

Wir hatten heute Mittag gegrillt. Da essen wir zwei Tage von.
Schweine-Nackensteaks, Minutensteaks, Bratwurstschnecken, Putenspieße.
Dazu selbst gemachte Nudelsalat, Tzatziki und Kräuterbutter Baguettes.
Heute Abend esse noch ein bißchen Nudelsalat. Der ist mega lecker.
Spezialrezept meiner Frau. Nudeln, Mayo, Baconstückchen aus im Ofen gebacken Baconstreifen, geröstete Sonnenblumenkerne und Kräuter.


----------



## Leonidas_I (13. September 2020)

Chili con carne


----------



## RyzA (14. September 2020)

Spaghetti Bolognese


----------



## HenneHuhn (14. September 2020)

Selbstgemachten Kartoffelsalat (da bin ich untypischerweise eher süddeutsch: Essig und Öl, Zwiebel und saure Gurken) und vegane "Fischstäbchen".


----------



## Leonidas_I (14. September 2020)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Chili con carne


Mehr davon. 
Wird die nächsten 2 Tage auch so sein. 🤗


----------



## Olstyle (14. September 2020)

Panierte Zucchini


----------



## RyzA (16. September 2020)

Backfisch mit Pommes.


----------



## Leonidas_I (16. September 2020)

Chili con carne mit Pizza


----------



## RyzA (17. September 2020)

Wurstebrei mit Salzkartoffeln und Gewürzgurken.


----------



## Leonidas_I (17. September 2020)

Chili mit Pommes und Torteloni mit Käse und Pilzfüllung. Dazu Salat mit Zwiebeln und Tomaten.

Endlich is das Chili weg.


----------



## RyzA (18. September 2020)

Eierpfannkuchen mit Erdbeermarmelade.

Am Abend gehen wir Essen. Dann nehme ich wahrscheinlich ein Rahmschnitzel mit Kroketten.


----------



## HenneHuhn (18. September 2020)

Hobbits (Kekse)


----------



## chill_eule (18. September 2020)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> (Kekse)


Schade 

Hier gibts heute Ofenkäse "Gartenkräuter" mit Ciabatta


----------



## RyzA (19. September 2020)

Heute Mittag holen wir uns nach längerer Zeit mal wieder was von "Burger King". Aber nur mit Coupons, sonst ist uns das zu teuer.

Ich esse am liebsten "Long Chicken". Davon zwei.


----------



## Leonidas_I (20. September 2020)

Das da.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RyzA (20. September 2020)

Gleich gibt es bei uns zum Mittag Hackbraten mit Knödel, Sauce & Rotkohl.


----------



## Leonidas_I (21. September 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Gleich gibt es bei uns zum Mittag Hackbraten mit Knödel, Sauce & Rotkohl.


Hey, jetzt, wo man hier so einfach Bilder einfügen kann, erwarten wir auch welche!


----------



## RyzA (21. September 2020)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Hey, jetzt, wo man hier so einfach Bilder einfügen kann, erwarten wir auch welche!


Ich poste schon auf Facebook und Whatsapp immer relativ viele Essensbilder. 
Dann hatte ich hier keine Lust.

Heute Mittag gibt es polnische Pierogi mit Fleischfüllung. Darüber in Fett gedünstete Zwiebeln.


----------



## Leonidas_I (26. September 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chill_eule (26. September 2020)

Ui, sehr schwer!
Ich sehe zumindest:
Nudeln, Brokkoli, Zwiebeln, Paprika, Zucchini, Staudensellerie(??) und irgendwas fleischiges


----------



## Leonidas_I (26. September 2020)

Karotte noch. Das Fleisch ist knusprig gebratenes Hähnchen.


----------



## chill_eule (26. September 2020)

Sieht sehr "asiatisch" aus, was war es denn?


----------



## RyzA (26. September 2020)

Gestern und heute Mittag gab es bei uns Käse-Lauch-Gehacktes-Suppe. Dazu Brötchen.


----------



## chill_eule (26. September 2020)

selbst gemachte pizza heute


----------



## Leonidas_I (26. September 2020)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Sieht sehr "asiatisch" aus, was war es denn?


War auch asiatisch. Ist aber improvisiert. Gibt kein Rezept dazu. Habe es mit Sojasoße, Kümmel, Korriander, scharfer Paprika, Pfeffer, Knoblauch und etwas rotem Curry abgeschmeckt.


----------



## RyzA (27. September 2020)

Heute Mittag gibt es bei uns einen Nudelauflauf mit Schinken, Tomaten-Sahnesauce und Käse.


----------



## Olstyle (27. September 2020)

Pute und Champignons in Gorgonzola Sauce mit Macaroni


----------



## chill_eule (27. September 2020)

Heute gibts "Reste-Rampe"  

Pizza (selfmade) von gestern. (Dank Besuch weniger übrig als geplant...)
Ansonsten Pommes und Chicken Nuggets, frisch aus der Friteuse.
Wer dann noch nicht satt ist bekommt Chili con Carne von einer Bekannten, bei der meine Frau heute zu Besuch war


----------



## RyzA (27. September 2020)

Ich mache mir gleich noch gebratene Sucuk mit Ei.


----------



## HenneHuhn (28. September 2020)

Chefin hat zur Feier des gelungenen, privaten Hausverkaufs Essen für's Team spendiert. Pilav, Salate, gegrilltes Gemüse, Lammkoteletts, Döner, Börek. Nur schade, dass wir Corona-bedingt nicht alle gemeinsam essen konnten, sondern jeder in seinem Büro saß.


----------



## chill_eule (28. September 2020)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Pilav, Salate, gegrilltes Gemüse, Lammkoteletts, Döner, Börek.



Geil! 



HenneHuhn schrieb:


> sondern jeder in seinem Büro saß.



Wie besch...eiden ist das denn...?


----------



## RyzA (29. September 2020)

Pizza Margherita

Heute mal keine Lust auf Fleisch.


----------



## Leonidas_I (29. September 2020)

3 Hot Dogs


----------



## RyzA (30. September 2020)

Kartoffelpüree mit Spinat und Fischstäbchen.


----------



## Nathenhale (30. September 2020)

Wir Grillen heute das heißt es wird etwas Fleisch lastig. Gibt ne Rote mit Brot, Kartoffelsalat und ein Rindersteak.


----------



## Leonidas_I (30. September 2020)

Dürüm und Döner.

The best
only Berliner Platz in Ratingen West!


----------



## RyzA (1. Oktober 2020)

Hühnersuppe mit Nudeln.


----------



## Nathenhale (1. Oktober 2020)

Ich hatte ein Yufka mit Siracha Sauce.


----------



## RyzA (1. Oktober 2020)

Mit Käse überbackene Champignon-Toasts.


----------



## Leonidas_I (1. Oktober 2020)

Hühnerherzen mit Zwiebeln und Pasta.


----------



## HenneHuhn (1. Oktober 2020)

Heute mal regionale Küche: Pluckte Finken


----------



## RyzA (1. Oktober 2020)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Heute mal regionale Küche: Pluckte *Finken*


Esst ihr Spatzen? 

Edit: Habe mal gerade gegoogelt. Das wurde wohl früher mit Walfleisch zubereitet.


----------



## HenneHuhn (1. Oktober 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Esst ihr Spatzen?
> 
> Edit: Habe mal gerade gegoogelt. Das wurde wohl früher mit Walfleisch zubereitet.



Such mal nach "Kükenragout" 

Zumindest vermutet man das. Genau wird man es, wie beim Labskaus, wohl nie so genau wissen. 
Walfleisch ist hier in der Region jedenfalls schon lange nicht mehr angesagt  Bei den Pluckten Finken wurde früher bei meiner Oma Kasslernacken verwendet.


----------



## chill_eule (2. Oktober 2020)

Hat hier jemand was gegen *Labskaus *gesagt? 
Meine Mama macht den besten Labskaus auf der Welt, ich schwör 

Sieht zwar generell aus wie , aber BOAH wie lecker


----------



## RyzA (2. Oktober 2020)

Mit Wurstebrei oder Stippgrütze, einer Spezialität hier in Ost-Westfalen, ist das ähnlich.
Man will am liebsten gar nicht wissen was da drin ist. Aber es schmeckt sehr gut.


----------



## chill_eule (2. Oktober 2020)

Achtung, offtopic, weil das erst morgen gegessen wird!  

Grade "Gerupften" selbst gemacht für den "bayrischen" Brunch morgen, nach "altem" Familien Rezept.
Deswegen auch kein "Obatzter", denn die Familie stammt aus Franken, nicht aus Bayern  

Aussehen eher so 3/10, aber geschmacklich ne Granate


----------



## Olstyle (2. Oktober 2020)

Gurken - Lachs - Pfanne








						Gurken - Lachs - Pfanne von katrin25_03 | Chefkoch
					

Gurken - Lachs - Pfanne. Über 90 Bewertungen und für mega befunden. Mit ► Portionsrechner ► Kochbuch ► Video-Tipps! Jetzt entdecken und ausprobieren!



					www.chefkoch.de


----------



## RyzA (2. Oktober 2020)

Börek mit Schafskäse.


----------



## Leonidas_I (3. Oktober 2020)

2 Hotdogs


----------



## RyzA (3. Oktober 2020)

Heute Mittag gibt es die besten Kartoffelpuffer/Reibekuchen der Welt. Gemacht von meinem Vater.
Ich esse die immer mit Apfelmus. Kann man aber auch z.B. mit Rübenkraut, Zucker oder deftig mit Senf essen.
Je nach persönlichen Geschmack.


----------



## Leonidas_I (3. Oktober 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RyzA (3. Oktober 2020)

Spargelcreme-Suppe. Dazu Brot.


----------



## HenneHuhn (5. Oktober 2020)

Gestern Abend beim Inder gewesen.
Gemüse-Pakora, Malai Kofta Jalfrezi (mit scharfer Paprika), Knoblauch-Naan... Kugelrund gefuttert und noch was mitnehmen können, was ich eben in der Mittagspause vertilgt habe. Nom-Nom!


----------



## RyzA (5. Oktober 2020)

Wir hatten gestern und heute Mittag gebratene Asia Nudeln mit Hähnchenfleisch und Erdnusssauce gegessen.

Heute Abend esse ich noch ein Käsebrötchen.


----------



## HenneHuhn (7. Oktober 2020)

Selbstgemachten Apfelkuchen.


----------



## Nathenhale (7. Oktober 2020)

Ist auch eine American Pie ?


----------



## HenneHuhn (7. Oktober 2020)

Nathenhale schrieb:


> Ist auch eine American Pie ?



Neee, nicht warm, keine Füllung, komplett jugendfrei und schwiegermuttertauglich 

/Abendessen-Edit: (Veggie) Hot Dogs


----------



## RyzA (7. Oktober 2020)

Brötchen mit Pastırma


----------



## Leonidas_I (10. Oktober 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RyzA (10. Oktober 2020)

Ofenkartoffeln mit Spiegeleiern.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olstyle (11. Oktober 2020)

Waffeln


----------



## RyzA (11. Oktober 2020)

Heute Mittag sind wir zu meinen Eltern eingeladen zum Essen. Mein Vater hat Geburtstag.
Dann gibt es Sahneschnitzel (Schwein, Hähnchen) mit Kroketten und dazu Gurkensalat.
Später zum Kaffee noch Kuchen oder Torte. Was genau weiß ich nicht. Da lasse ich mich überraschen.


----------



## HenneHuhn (14. Oktober 2020)

Gemischte Blattsalate mit Champignons, Mais, Oliven, Cherrytomaten und Feta in einer Honig-Senf-Vinaigrette. Dazu selbstgebackene Scones mit Rosmarin.


----------



## RyzA (14. Oktober 2020)

Heute Mittag selbstgemachter Zwiebelkuchen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olstyle (19. Oktober 2020)

Gestern das volle Programm beim Italiener

Bruschetta
Saltimbocca
Tiramisu
Grappa
Heute wieder Gutbürgerlich: Die Käse-Lauch-Suppe (natürlich nur echt mit Hack drin) ist gleich fertig


----------



## RyzA (19. Oktober 2020)

Gestern hatten wir auch beim Italiener gegessen bwz von da bestellt.
Ich hatte einen leckeren Nudelauflauf mit Curry-Sahnesauce, Hähnchenbruststreifen und Ananasstückchen drin.
Heute Mittag gab es Salzkartoffeln, dunkle Sauce, Schweineschnitzel und grüne Brechbohnen.
Jetzt Abends aktuell habe ich mir zwei Toasts mit Frischkäse gemacht.


----------



## HenneHuhn (19. Oktober 2020)

Ich habe dein Eindruck, ihr habt unterschiedliche Kategorien von "Italienern" frequentiert 

@T:  Kartoffelklöße, Buttererbsen, Rote-Linsen-Bratlinge.


----------



## RyzA (20. Oktober 2020)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Ich habe dein Eindruck, ihr habt unterschiedliche Kategorien von "Italienern" frequentiert


Warum? Weil ich kein 4 Gänge-Menü hatte?  

Topic: Heute gibt es wieder Döner von unseren Lieblings-Dönermann.


----------



## Leonidas_I (20. Oktober 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Warum? Weil ich kein 4 Gänge-Menü hatte?
> 
> Topic: Heute gibt es wieder Döner von unseren Lieblings-Dönermann.


Wahrscheinlich eher, weil Italiener weder Ananas noch Curry in der heimischen Küche verwenden. 

Werde wieder Chili kochen.


----------



## RyzA (20. Oktober 2020)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich eher, weil Italiener weder Ananas noch Curry in der heimischen Küche verwenden.


Ja gut, ist ein Pakistaner der auch italienische Gerichte macht. Ja Curry ist mehr die Ecke Indien usw.
Aber mir ist das egal, weil´s mir schmeckt.


----------



## Leonidas_I (20. Oktober 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ja gut, ist ein Pakistaner der auch italienische Gerichte macht. Ja Curry ist mehr die Ecke Indien usw.
> Aber mir ist das egal, weil´s mir schmeckt.


Als jemand, in dem italienisches Blut fließt, darf ich sagen, dass der Pakistaner die Gerichte zumindest als "italienisch" bezeichnet. 

Das Wichtigste ist, dass es schmeckt.


----------



## RyzA (20. Oktober 2020)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Als jemand, in dem italienisches Blut fließt, darf ich sagen, dass der Pakistaner die Gerichte zumindest als "italienisch" bezeichnet.


Naja, auch wenn das Curry-Gericht nicht typisch italienisch ist, ist das ja nur eins von vielen. Die anderen sind typischer italienisch. 

Ich hätte nicht "Italiener" schreiben sollen. Naja, was solls.


----------



## chill_eule (20. Oktober 2020)

Zumal ja heute in vielen Küchen, egal ob "Block House", "Italiener", "Inder" oder sonst wo, auch sehr viele dunkelhäutige Menschen, mit mutmaßlich afrikanischen Wurzeln stehen  
Die Kochen dann "egal was" nach Rezept, aber so lang es schmeckt, alles i.O. 
Mein früherer Lieblings"Italiener" hatte auch sehr viele (ACHTUNG!) schwarze Köche engagiert, aber das Essen war geil, weil der Chef eben die Rezepte weitergegeben hat.
Mein aktueller Lieblings-Italiener ist aber tatsächlich "pur", da steht der _Cucinare_ höchstpersönlich in der Küche und fängt sogar an italienische Lieder zu schmettern, während er den Pizzateig unter der Decke entlang schleudert


----------



## RyzA (20. Oktober 2020)

Brötchen mit Lachs  und Senf-Dillsauce.


----------



## Leonidas_I (20. Oktober 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RyzA (21. Oktober 2020)

Heute Mittag gibt es Kartoffelpüree mit Nürnberger Bratwürstchen und Sauerkraut.


----------



## Nathenhale (21. Oktober 2020)

Bei mir gab es Nudeln mit Pilzrahmsaucee.


----------



## Leonidas_I (23. Oktober 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Heute Mittag gibt es Kartoffelpüree mit Nürnberger Bratwürstchen und Sauerkraut.


Danke für die Inspiration. Gibts hier gleich auch, aber mit Geflügelbratwurst.


----------



## RyzA (23. Oktober 2020)

Gerne!  

Heute Mittag gab es bei uns Eierpfannkuchen. Ich esse die immer am liebsten mit Erdbeer-Marmelade.
Dazu ne Tasse Milch.


----------



## chill_eule (23. Oktober 2020)

Eben gab es die Reste "Smileys New Arizona"-Pizza von gestern 

Pfannkuchen ess ich am liebsten herzhaft, mit Schinken und Käse


----------



## RyzA (23. Oktober 2020)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Pfannkuchen ess ich am liebsten herzhaft, mit Schinken und Käse


Das nennt man bei uns "Omelett."


----------



## chill_eule (23. Oktober 2020)

Falsch! 

Ein Omelett besteht zum Großteil nur  aus Ei, vermengt mit etwas Butter und Milch für die "fluffigkeit".
Ein Pfannkuchen hingegen aus Mehl, Milch, Zucker und nur wenig Ei (für die fluffigkeit)
Bei herzhaften Pfannkuchen enthält der Teig natürlich kein Zucker.

BÄM! 

PS: Aber jetzt wo du es sagst, Omelette hab ich lang nicht mehr gegessen!


----------



## RyzA (23. Oktober 2020)

@chill_eule : Stimmt du hast Recht.

Es gibt auch "polnische Kroketten" das sind herzhafte Pfannkuchen. Die macht Schwiegermutter immer.
Krokiet


----------



## chill_eule (23. Oktober 2020)

Klingt auch sehr lecker! 

Ich geb dir mal meine Adresse durch und Porto für Express-Versand, wenn die wieder bei euch auf dem Tisch landen.


----------



## Nathenhale (23. Oktober 2020)

Gefüllte Paprika gab es aber schon heute Mittag.


----------



## RyzA (23. Oktober 2020)

Sesamring mit Butter.


----------



## chill_eule (23. Oktober 2020)

"grüne" Pringles nebenbei


----------



## Nathenhale (23. Oktober 2020)

chill_eule schrieb:


> "grüne" Pringles nebenbei


Wasabi?


----------



## Olstyle (23. Oktober 2020)

Manchmal muss die TK-Pizza reichen. Aber etwas gepimpt mit jede Menge Gorgonzola schmeckt die auch nicht soo schlecht.😋


----------



## RyzA (24. Oktober 2020)

Gebratene Gnocchi mit Zwiebeln und Speck.


----------



## chill_eule (24. Oktober 2020)

Heute Abend gehts zum "Kaiser-Pavillion"

China-Mann deluxe, inkl. all-you-can-eat und "Mongolische Reiterspieße" direkt an den Tisch


----------



## RyzA (24. Oktober 2020)

Champignon-Kräuter-Toasts mit Gouda überbacken.


----------



## chill_eule (24. Oktober 2020)

Boah, ich werde nie wieder etwas essen  

Aber bei der geilen Erdnusssauße konnte ich einfach nicht aufhören


----------



## RyzA (25. Oktober 2020)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Aber bei der geilen Erdnusssauße konnte ich einfach nicht aufhören


Wie nehmen meistens auch Erdnusssauce. Lieber als süß-sauer.
Mit gebratenen Nudeln und überbackenen Hähnchenfleisch in der Regel.
Aber wenn wir Buffet essen nehme ich auch noch andere Sachen.
Erdnusssauce kann man auch selber machen. Haben wir schon öfter gemacht.


----------



## HenneHuhn (2. November 2020)

Griechischer Kartoffeltopf









						Griechischer Kartoffeltopf (vegetarisch) von Amaryl | Chefkoch
					

Griechischer Kartoffeltopf (vegetarisch). Über 128 Bewertungen und für beliebt befunden. Mit ► Portionsrechner ► Kochbuch ► Video-Tipps! Jetzt entdecken und ausprobieren!



					www.chefkoch.de


----------



## RyzA (3. November 2020)

Kartoffelpüree mit Spinat und Spiegeleier.


----------



## Leonidas_I (3. November 2020)

Pommes, Bratwurst, Zwiebeln mit Ketchup und Majo.

(Nur noch eine Mahlzeit mit Fleisch am Tag. Fühle mich wie ein Vegetarier.)


----------



## RyzA (3. November 2020)

Ich esse meistens "nur" einmal am Tag Fleisch.
Da ist eigentlich noch zuviel.
Mindestens 2 Tage in der Woche sollte ich mir angewöhnen vegetarisch zu essen.
Und zweimal Fisch.


----------



## chill_eule (3. November 2020)

Um jetzt mal ganz grundsätzlich etwas zu "klären": Fisch ist genau so "schädlich" wie Fleisch...
Die meisten Fischgründe dieser Welt (unserer Ozeane) sind schon am Rande des erträglichen.
Schon mal überlegt, warum Fisch inzwischen teurer ist als Fleisch?
Kommt einfach nicht genug nach.
Fischzuchten, ja schön, geht... Aber das Prinzip ist ja das gleiche wie bei Viezucht.

Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, ich selbst liebe Fleisch und vor allem Fisch! (Bin ja selbst n Fischkopp, Grüße nach Hamburg )
Aber grundsätzlich ist wohl jede tierische Nahrung, für die das Tier getötet wird zumindest fragwürdig 

Bei mir gibts übrigens heute Hähnchenkeulen (vom Aldi) aus dem Ofen, gaaaanz knusprig gebacken! Und dazu die restlichen Kartoffeln von gestern!

Doppelmoral anyone?


----------



## RyzA (3. November 2020)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Um jetzt mal ganz grundsätzlich etwas zu "klären": Fisch ist genau so "schädlich" wie Fleisch...
> Die meisten Fischgründe dieser Welt (unserer Ozeane) sind schon am Rande des erträglichen.
> Schon mal überlegt, warum Fisch inzwischen teurer ist als Fleisch?
> Kommt einfach nicht genug nach.
> ...


Natürlich gibt es Überfischungen. Das ist ein Problem.

Aber zwischendurch Fisch soll ja gesünder sein. (wenn er nicht gerade mit Mikroplastik verseucht ist  )


chill_eule schrieb:


> Aber grundsätzlich ist wohl jede tierische Nahrung, für die das Tier getötet wird zumindest fragwürdig


Das töten ist ja nicht das Problem. Das hat die Natur so an sich. Tiere töten auch andere Tiere um zu überleben.
Die Frage ist wie "human" dies geschieht. Massentierhaltungen sind immer schwierig.


chill_eule schrieb:


> Bei mir gibts übrigens heute Hähnchenkeulen (vom Aldi) aus dem Ofen, gaaaanz knusprig gebacken! Und dazu die restlichen Kartoffeln von gestern!


Guten Appetit!


chill_eule schrieb:


> Doppelmoral anyone?


----------



## chill_eule (3. November 2020)

Fisch ist vor allem eins! 

Mega lecker! 

Und ja, alles andere weiß ich doch auch.
Den Bericht im WDR(?) über die live im Fernsehen geschlachteten Gänse gesehen?
Und vor allem die Nachwirkungen? 

Da fällt mir noch was ein, ähnlich wie vorhin in einem anderen Thema:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Ich liebe Futurama


----------



## RyzA (3. November 2020)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Fisch ist vor allem eins!
> 
> Mega lecker!


Das stimmt. Ausser sehr fettigen Fisch wie Aal. Den mag ich nicht so.


chill_eule schrieb:


> Und ja, alles andere weiß ich doch auch.
> Den Bericht im WDR(?) über die live im Fernsehen geschlachteten Gänse gesehen?
> Und vor allem die Nachwirkungen?


Ja hatte ich gesehen. Es wurde auch mal an irgendeiner Schule im Unterricht vor Augen der Schüler ein Kaninchen geschlachtet. Die waren alle geschockt. Fand ich etwas krass. Aber viele wissen heutzutage nicht mehr wo das Fleisch weg kommt.


----------



## chill_eule (3. November 2020)

"Sie haben Hasi gerettet!"

Danke an "Coca Cola"  

Karpfen zu Weihnachten? *Geil!* 

Ja leider... "Fleisch" gibts halt im Supermarkt... fertig geschnitten und gewürzt...
Das Angebot nehme ich auch öfter als mir lieb ist in Anspruch, aber mittlerweile fühle ich mich nicht mehr _jung_ genug um meinen Lebensstil komplett zu ändern.
Ich (wir) versuchen daher unserem Nachwuchs die ganze Thematik schon früh bewusst zu machen, soweit es möglich ist in so jungen Jahren 

Meine Hähnchenkeule war jetzt übrigens fast eine Stunde im Ofen... 
Muhahahah 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RyzA (3. November 2020)

Das Hähnchen sieht mega lecker aus.

Und ich weiß... es ist sehr ungesund: ich mag das würzige Hähnchenfett. Das esse ich zwischendurch gerne mit Weissbrot. Mein Sohn auch. Aber der ist sehr schlank. 

Topic: Ich mache mir jetzt ein Brötchen mit Schinkenröllchen in Aspik mit Meerrettich. Als Aufschnitt.


----------



## chill_eule (3. November 2020)

Und erst die knusprige Haut!


----------



## RyzA (5. November 2020)

Hähnchenkeulen mit Curryreis und Gurkensalat.


----------



## Olstyle (5. November 2020)

Der nun mit Blauschimmel Käse gefüllte Kürbis ist gerade wieder im Ofen. Mal sehen was das gibt.


----------



## Tengri86 (5. November 2020)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Und erst die knusprige Haut!



Hau mich nicht  die knusprige haut esse ich nie 


Hatte vorhin corned beef mit oliven


----------



## Leonidas_I (7. November 2020)

2 Zehen Knoblauch


----------



## RyzA (7. November 2020)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> 2 Zehen Knoblauch


Zwei Zehen mit Knoblauch? Was für Zehen?


----------



## Leonidas_I (7. November 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Zwei Zehen mit Knoblauch? Was für Zehen?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Diese da.


----------



## RyzA (7. November 2020)

Bei uns gibt es heute Backkartoffel mit Spiegeleier.


----------



## HenneHuhn (7. November 2020)

"Cevapcici" mit Djuvec-Reis und Gurkensalat.


----------



## RyzA (7. November 2020)

Zwei Toasts mit Fleischsalat.


----------



## HenneHuhn (8. November 2020)

Passionsfrüchte

(Wenn ich im Supermarkt Obst sehe, was ich in der Form noch nicht gegessen habe, muss ich es einfach ausprobieren  )


----------



## chill_eule (8. November 2020)

Eben Auflauf gemacht:
Hack, zusammen mit Zwiebeln anbraten, Tomaten und Tomatenmark rein, ein Becher Creme Fraiche, nach Bedarf mit Milch verlängern, Knoblauch, Salz, Pfeffer, verschiedene Gewürze. 
(frische) Gnocchi dazu, 2-3 Minuten aufkochen.
Danach je nach Geschmack mit (reichlich) Käse überbacken, ca. 10 Min.


----------



## Olstyle (8. November 2020)

Heute gab's Rollbraten vom Schwein mit Rotkohl und Nudeln😋.


----------



## RyzA (8. November 2020)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Heute gab's Rollbraten vom Schwein mit Rotkohl und Nudeln😋.


Schmecken auch mit Knödel oder Kartoffeln ganz gut.  

Heute Mittag gab es bei uns Hühnersuppe mit Nudeln.
Ist ein großer Topf voll. Das gibt es Morgen auch nochmal.

Heute Abend werde ich noch Brot mit Aufschnitt essen. Wahrscheinlich Kassler-Aufschnitt.


----------



## Olstyle (8. November 2020)

Wenn man keine Knödel gekauft hat und auch keinen Bock hat die komplett selbst zu machen müssen halt Nudeln herhalten.


----------



## HenneHuhn (9. November 2020)

Kürbissuppe (mit Kokosmilch, Ingwer und Chilli)


----------



## RyzA (10. November 2020)

Heute Mittag gibt es Döner von unseren Lieblings-Türken. 

Edit: Und heute Mittag polnische Pierogi mit Fleichfüllung. Darüber in fett gedünstete Zwiebeln.

Edit2: Heute selbstgemachte Lasagne.


----------



## Leonidas_I (14. November 2020)

Mit Sauerkraut gefüllte Dampfnudel


----------



## RyzA (14. November 2020)

Bei uns gab es gestern Mittag Kartoffelpüree mit Sauerkraut und Kassler.

Heute Mittag holen wir was vom Griechen. Gyrosteller mit Pommes, Krautsalat und Tzatziki.


----------



## HenneHuhn (14. November 2020)

Ich stelle mir gleich den Rest des Abendessens in die Mikrowelle: 
"Gyros" - Pfanne mit Veggie-Gyros, Paprika, Zwiebeln, Kartoffeln. Leider kein Tzaziki da, Aioli tuts auch.


----------



## RyzA (16. November 2020)

Heute Mittag gibt es Pellkartoffeln mit Sahnehering. Die Sauce ist ein Spezialrezept meiner Frau.


----------



## chill_eule (16. November 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> ein Spezialrezept meiner Frau


Raus damit!


----------



## RyzA (16. November 2020)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Raus damit!


Das ist geheim!

Nein. Ich kann sie gleich mal fragen wenn sie nach Hause kommt.
Die Sauce hat sie gestern Abend schon fertig gemacht.
Ich habe eben die Kartoffeln geschält, bzw gepellt.
Die mache ich dann nur noch warm in der Mikrowelle.


----------



## chill_eule (16. November 2020)

Die geheimen, alten Familien-Rezepte sind ja meistens die leckersten


----------



## RyzA (16. November 2020)

@chill_eule : Hier mal das Rezept



> 200 ml Mayonnaise, 100 ml Remoulade, 50 ml Sahne, 50 ml Kondensmilch, Zwiebeln, Matjes-Hering, Salz, Pfeffer, 3 Spritzer Maggi.


Die Mengenangaben hat meine Frau geschätzt. Sie macht das immer "Frei nach Schnauze".  
Das ist für 2-3 Portionen.

Edit: Heute Mittag gibt es Spaghetti Carbonara.

Sauce wieder ohne Ei, aber demnächst mache wir mal eine "echte".


----------



## Leonidas_I (18. November 2020)

Skyr Vanille und Rinder Wurzen 
Dazu Cashews




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RyzA (19. November 2020)

Wo ich die Rinder-Würstchen so sehe: wir könnte mal wieder beim Türken einkaufen. Pastirma und Sucuk kaufen.  

Topic: Heute Abend esse ich Toast mit Fleischwurst.


----------



## HenneHuhn (19. November 2020)

Käse-Kräuter-Tortelloni und dazu Brokkoli.


----------



## Olstyle (19. November 2020)

Miesmuscheln in Weißwein gab's


----------



## RyzA (20. November 2020)

Curryreis mit Cevapcici und Knoblauchcreme.


----------



## HenneHuhn (20. November 2020)

Porridge mit Apfelstücken


----------



## chill_eule (21. November 2020)

Selbstgemachter Croque, reichlich dick belegt


----------



## Olstyle (22. November 2020)

Waffelfrühstück und dazu eine Tasse Assam.
Merke: Es gibt nicht zu viel Treibmittel im Waffelteig! Dieses Mal sind sie riiichtig luftig geworden.


----------



## RyzA (22. November 2020)

Rührei mit Bacon. Auf Brötchen.


----------



## Leonidas_I (22. November 2020)

Will noch etwas leichtes essen und weiß nicht was..

Ne Salami in ein Brötchen schieben? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RyzA (23. November 2020)

Spaghetti  Bolognese.


----------



## chill_eule (23. November 2020)

Wir haben viel zu viel eingekauft am WE, also gibt es, zumindest für mich, "Croque Part III" heute.


----------



## HenneHuhn (23. November 2020)

Kartoffel-Pilz-Sahnegulasch, dazu Rotkohl.


----------



## RyzA (24. November 2020)

Döner Kebab vom Dönermann.


----------



## Olstyle (26. November 2020)

Gestern Spaghetti Gambas mit reichlich Knofi.
Jetzt warte ich gerade drauf dass die Käse-Knoblauch-Zucchini Suppe was wird. Relativ Freihand zusammen gerührt, Basis sind erstmal 400g Tilsiter.


----------



## chill_eule (26. November 2020)

Selbst gemachtes Bifteki und Gyros, dazu "gemischter" Salat, Tzaziki und ganz _klassisch_: Pommes


----------



## RyzA (26. November 2020)

Brötchen mit Bresso Knoblauch.


----------



## Leonidas_I (29. November 2020)

Brötchen, Rindwurzen, Bavaria Blu, gefüllte Peperoni und Knoblauch.


----------



## RyzA (30. November 2020)

Spaghetti mit Tomaten-Pesto.


----------



## Leonidas_I (5. Dezember 2020)

Baumkuchen und Datteln. Ist zu kalt, brauche mehr Winterspeck.


----------



## chill_eule (5. Dezember 2020)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Datteln


 Ich hoffe frisch und kernlos 

Wir machen heute Hähnchenschenkel aus dem Ofen, Gurkensalat und dazu Gnocchi mit Tomatensauce


----------



## Leonidas_I (6. Dezember 2020)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Ich hoffe frisch und kernlos


Frisch aus Eretz Israel mit Kernen. Sind ganz schön teuer, aber qualitativ absolut spitze.


----------



## RyzA (6. Dezember 2020)

Heute Mittag gibt es Backkartoffel mit Spiegeleier.


----------



## HenneHuhn (6. Dezember 2020)

Chili Sin Carne


----------



## RyzA (7. Dezember 2020)

Bifi Ranger


----------



## chill_eule (7. Dezember 2020)

Gibts das noch?? Das hab ich ja gefühlt Jahrzehnte nicht mehr gesehen


----------



## RyzA (8. Dezember 2020)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Gibts das noch?? Das hab ich ja gefühlt Jahrzehnte nicht mehr gesehen


Jau. Aus der Tankstelle. Hatte ich mal wieder Bock drauf.


----------



## HenneHuhn (9. Dezember 2020)

Gebratene Gnocchi und gedünsteten Rahm-Kohlrabi


----------



## RyzA (9. Dezember 2020)

Der Rest vom Chili con Carne (heute Mittag).


----------



## HenneHuhn (10. Dezember 2020)

Ein ganz schlichtes Omelette mit Schnittlauch, dazu ein Brot mit Erdnussbutter, eines mit Marmelade, ein Glas Saft und ein Pott Milchkaffee.

Entspannter Überstunden-Abbau-Morgen


----------



## RyzA (10. Dezember 2020)

Lahmacun

Heute Mittag: Türkische Linsensuppe mit angebratenen Sucuk-Scheiben. Dazu Brötchen.

Döner hatten wir diese Woche auch schon. Also fast eine "Türkische Woche".


----------



## Leonidas_I (17. Dezember 2020)

Backfisch auf Toast, dazu Salat mit Zwiebeln, Tomaten und Eiern.


----------



## RyzA (17. Dezember 2020)

Rührei mit Schinkenwürfeln und Schnittlauch.


----------



## HenneHuhn (19. Dezember 2020)

Baked Beans (leider keine Worcestershire-Sauce da zum pimpen) und ein Vollkornbrötchen.


----------



## RyzA (20. Dezember 2020)

Wir holen heute Essen vom Griechen.
Gyrosteller mit Pommes, Tzatziki & Krautsalat.


----------



## kero81 (20. Dezember 2020)

Cup Noodles Hot Chilli Spicy Roasted Sesame Soup mit einer zerschnibbelten Frühlingszwiebel...


----------



## RyzA (21. Dezember 2020)

Toast mit Zwiebel-Mettwurst. Darauf Maggi-Gewürzmischung für "Gebratenes Fleisch". Schön viel Geschmacksverstärker.


----------



## Olstyle (22. Dezember 2020)

Machen wir Mal eine Preview daraus: Was ist bei euch so für die Feiertage geplant?
Hier gibt es an Heiligabend Käse Fondue nach Schweizer Rezept, mit definierten Käsen also keine Fertigmischung, und nicht zu wenig Kirsch (pro Tipp: Das Brot erst in Kirsch tunken und dann in den Käse).
Für die beiden Weihnachtstage stehen Roastbeef (natürlich in Niedertemperatur zu garen) und Entenbrust (mit Knödel, Rotkohl und Preiselbeeren) bereit, die Reihenfolge ist aber noch auszuwürfeln.


----------



## RyzA (22. Dezember 2020)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Machen wir Mal eine Preview daraus: Was ist bei euch so für die Feiertage geplant?


Bei uns gibt es Heiligabend Sahneschnitzel (Hähnchen) mit Kroketten und Gurkensalat.
1. Weihnachtstag gibt es einen Rollbraten mit Kartoffeln oder Knödeln, Sauce und Rotkohl.
Am 2. Weihnachtstag wahrscheinlich Reste-Essen. 

Heute Mittag Pizza: Meine Frau bekommt mit Hirtenkäse, Zwiebeln und Peperoni, mein Sohn  mit Dönerfleisch (Hähnchen) mit Zwiebeln ich "Instanbul" mit Lahmacun-Gehackten Peperoni und Zwiebeln.


----------



## HenneHuhn (22. Dezember 2020)

Für die Feiertage geplant bei meiner besseren Hälfte und mir (ohne genaue Reihenfolge): Dry-Aged Steak (Entrecôte) mit Salat und Ciabatta, Lachsfilet und dazu vermutlich klassisches französisches Kartoffelgratin (Gratin Dauphinois), selbstgemachte Pasta mit zweierlei Füllung: Kürbis und Waldpilze. 

Heute gab es "Bistro" - Baguettes (4-Käse) und gemischten Salat.


----------



## RyzA (22. Dezember 2020)

Achja: Heilig-Abend Mittags gibt es Lachsbrötchen. Dabei ist immer so eine Art Honig-Senfsauce. Die ist richtig lecker.
Aber ich mag Lachs auch mit Meerrettich.


----------



## Leonidas_I (5. Januar 2021)

_çüberek (selfmade) 
dazu eine scharfe paprikatomatensoße nach eigenem rezept 
und ein paar datteln_


----------



## Krautmausch (5. Januar 2021)

Hab gerade noch ne Dose mit Muttis Weihnachtsplätzchen gefunden!


----------



## HenneHuhn (6. Januar 2021)

Kandierter Kürbis. Hat ein Arbeitskollege mit selbst in seinem Kleingarten gezogenen Kürbisse hergestellt.

Zucker muss man abkönnen, wenn man in einem überwiegend türkisch-arabischen Team arbeitet. Und einer davon auch noch Bäcker/Konditor war in seiner Heimat


----------



## RyzA (7. Januar 2021)

Aufbackbrötchen mit Frischkäse und Erdbeermarmelade.


----------



## HenneHuhn (14. Januar 2021)

Haferbrei mit Waldbeeren (mein typisches "krank zu hause" Frühstück)


----------



## RyzA (14. Januar 2021)

Gute Besserung!

Bei uns gibt es heute Mittag: Selbstgemachte Frikadellen, Salzkartoffeln, Sauce und grüne Brechbohnen.


----------



## Olstyle (14. Januar 2021)

Gestern zu viel Schnitzel gemacht ->Schnitzelbrötchen zu Mittag


----------



## chill_eule (14. Januar 2021)

Gestern und heute nochmal:

Feta Käse aus dem Ofen, mit reichlich Zwiebeln, Tomaten, Gewürzen und Olivenöl.
Dazu etwas Fladenbrot und Tsatsiki/Tzatziki/Zaziki
(welche dieser Schreibweisen ist eigentlich Richtig? )

*Richtung @Leonidas_I schiel*

Der Duden "empfiehlt "Zaziki", aber das liest sich für mich genau so Falsch wie "Nugat", "Krem" oder "Dessin"


----------



## Leonidas_I (14. Januar 2021)

Danke für die Inspiration. Werde heute auch etwas mit Tzatziki machen. 
τζατζίκι wäre griechisch, also passt  Tz schon.


----------



## Olstyle (14. Januar 2021)

Schweinelende Stroganoff mit Makkaroni. 😋


----------



## chill_eule (14. Januar 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Schweinelende


Diese _elenden_ Schweine immer


----------



## RyzA (15. Januar 2021)

Brötchen mit Bresso Knoblauch.

@chill_eule : Ich schreibe es immer Tzatziki. Aber ist wohl ne Angewohnheit.

Meine Frau macht übrigens den besten weit und breit. Selbst beim Griechen schmeckt er nicht so gut. 

Heute Mittag gibt es bei uns gebratene Asia-Nudeln mit Lauch, Karotten und Ei, Hähnchenbruststreifen und Erdnusssauce.


----------



## Leonidas_I (15. Januar 2021)

Toast mit Käse und Sucuk und ganz viel Knoblauch. Die beste Medizin wächst direkt aus der Erde.


----------



## Leonidas_I (16. Januar 2021)

Heute (gestern) mal mein Chili so gekocht wie Italiener eine gute Tomatensoße kochen. War 3 Stunden auf dem Herd. Auch wenn es das Gericht ist, das ich am meisten koche, das ist grad n Erlebnis. 

Wenn ich könnte, würde ich den ganzen Topf leeren.


----------



## RyzA (16. Januar 2021)

Heute Mittag gibt es mal Fertig-Pizza. Von Wagner die "American Style" Hawai.
Auf Hawai habe ich voll Bock. Ich könnte mir auch mal wieder Hawai-Toasts machen Abends.
Eine Dose "Ananas" haben wir noch.


----------



## Leonidas_I (16. Januar 2021)

Am Samstag? Ist die Frau verreist oder wie kommt es dazu?


----------



## RyzA (16. Januar 2021)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Am Samstag? Ist die Frau verreist oder wie kommt es dazu?


Meine Frau arbeitet heute bis 15 Uhr. Dann mache ich für meinen Sohn und mich was schnelles.


----------



## Leonidas_I (16. Januar 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Meine Frau arbeitet heute bis 15 Uhr. Dann mache ich für meinen Sohn und mich was schnelles.


Also wie vermutet, Papa is zu faul.


----------



## RyzA (16. Januar 2021)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Also wie vermutet, Papa is zu faul.


Dafür koche ich aber auch in der Woche.


----------



## Leonidas_I (16. Januar 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Dafür koche ich aber auch in der Woche.


Ich habe mir gestern viel Chili gekocht, damit ich heute und morgen nicht kochen muss.


----------



## RyzA (16. Januar 2021)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Ich habe mir gestern viel Chili gekocht, damit ich heute und morgen nicht kochen muss.


Chili con Carne?


----------



## Leonidas_I (16. Januar 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Chili con Carne?


Genau. 
Muss ich mir gleich nur noch Reis dazu kochen.


----------



## RyzA (16. Januar 2021)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Genau.
> Muss ich mir gleich nur noch Reis dazu kochen.


Das ist eins meiner Lieblings-Gerichte.  Wir essen das aber meistens mit Nudeln oder Brot.


----------



## chill_eule (16. Januar 2021)

Papa muss heute Kartoffelstampf kochen, aber selbst gemacht, ohne Pulver!

Bin aber auch selbst Schuld, dass der meinem Kind und der Frau so gut schmeckt


----------



## HenneHuhn (16. Januar 2021)

Kumquats


----------



## RyzA (16. Januar 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Papa muss heute Kartoffelstampf kochen, aber selbst gemacht, ohne Pulver!
> 
> Bin aber auch selbst Schuld, dass der meinem Kind und der Frau so gut schmeckt


Kartoffeln, Butter, Salz und etwas Muskatnuss.
So kenne ich den. 

Am liebsten esse ich den mit Kassler und Sauerkraut. Aber auch mit Spinat und Fischstäbchen schmeckt der ganz gut.
Mit Gulasch kann man den auch essen.

Edit: Die Variante mit Nürnberger Bratwürstchen & Sauerkraut ist auch lecker.


----------



## chill_eule (16. Januar 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Kartoffeln, Butter, Salz und etwas Muskatnuss.


Blödsinn... 

Kartoffeln, *viel* Butter, einen Schuss Milch und mit reichlich Salz, Pfeffer und Muskatnuss abschmecken.
Die Kartoffeln nicht zu sehr stampfen, damit es keine Suppe wird!
Optional geht auch noch ein wenig Streukäse mit rein für den extra Kick an Geschmack und Schlotzigkeit


----------



## RyzA (16. Januar 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Blödsinn...
> 
> Kartoffeln, *viel* Butter, einen Schuss Milch und mit reichlich Salz, Pfeffer und Muskatnuss abschmecken.
> Die Kartoffeln nicht zu sehr stampfen, damit es keine Suppe wird!
> Optional geht auch noch ein wenig Streukäse mit rein für den extra Kick an Geschmack und Schlotzigkeit


Ich hatte die Milch vergessen.  Und Pfeffer. 

Edit: Heute Mittag gibt es bei uns übrigens selbstgemachte Börek. Mit  Rinderhack Füllung und Zwiebeln. Und einer speziellen Gewürzmischung meiner Frau.


----------



## HenneHuhn (20. Januar 2021)

Verprügelte Kartoffeln und dazu eine Tomaten-Kokos-Suppe.


----------



## RyzA (20. Januar 2021)

Was sind denn "Verprügelte Kartoffeln"? Stampfkartoffeln?


----------



## HenneHuhn (20. Januar 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Was sind denn "Verprügelte Kartoffeln"? Stampfkartoffeln?











						Smashed Potatoes » Taste of Travel
					

Smashed Potatoes, oder auf Deutsch zerdrückte oder zerstampfte Kartoffeln, sind sehr einfach in der Zubereitung und doch etwas ganz Besonderes. Vielleicht, weil man sie hierzulande noch nicht allzu gut kennt oder auch nur wegen dem gewissen Extra an Butter, Petersilie und Knoblauch? Die...



					www.tasteoftravel.at
				




(in Spanien und Portugal sagt man dazu angeblich übersetzt sowas wie "Faustschlag- Kartoffeln" 😆)


----------



## Olstyle (20. Januar 2021)

Verdammt jetzt bereue ich keine Kartoffeln mehr im Haus zu haben, das klingt echt gut.


----------



## RyzA (20. Januar 2021)

Zwei hartgekochte Eier mit etwas Salz.


----------



## chill_eule (20. Januar 2021)

Mein Lütter liebt Kartoffeln! 
Und die "smashed" Variante kann er sogar dann selbst zubereiten mit seinen 4 Jahren


----------



## Leonidas_I (21. Januar 2021)

Reis mit Sauerkraut (nicht gekocht und mit etwas Honig verfeinert) und Rinderfrikadellen und etwas Kikkoman.
Unüblich, aber es erfüllt seinen Zweck. Seit ich statt Pasta hauptsächlich Reis esse, schrumpft die Wampe.


----------



## RyzA (21. Januar 2021)

Wir machen uns heute Mittag Cheeseburger.

Heute: Backkartoffel mit Hähnchenschnitzel, gebratenen Zucchinischeiben und Knoblauchcreme.


----------



## Leonidas_I (23. Januar 2021)

Knoblauchkur: Toast mit ganz viel frischem Knoblauch. Bestes Medikament.


----------



## Olstyle (24. Januar 2021)

Mache gerade ne Tomatensuppe.
Geheimzutaten: Speck und Sherry. 😋


----------



## Leonidas_I (24. Januar 2021)

Reis mit gebratenem Gemüse.
Später muss noch Eiweiß rein. Grad beim Aufbau merkt man, dass ohne tierisches Eiweiß nichts geht, wenngleich manch ein Youtube-Passivsportler dann gern irgendwelche Pumper verlinkt, die nachdem sie mit dem Aufbau fertig waren, auf tierische Produkte verzichteten.


----------



## RyzA (24. Januar 2021)

Meine Frau hat heute einen großen Topf voll Hühnersuppe gekocht. Essen wir immer mit Nudeln.
Reicht für heute und Morgen.


----------



## Leonidas_I (24. Januar 2021)

2 Vollkorntoast Sandwiches und 500g Magerquark mit Wasser.


----------



## RyzA (26. Januar 2021)

Backfisch mit Pommes und Remoulade.


----------



## Leonidas_I (26. Januar 2021)

Pappardelle Bolognese


----------



## chill_eule (26. Januar 2021)

Gestern selbst gemachte Lasagne, heute die Reste davon


----------



## RyzA (26. Januar 2021)

Butterbrot mit Paprika-Käse.


----------



## Leonidas_I (26. Januar 2021)

Toast mit Rührei und ganz viel Knoblauch.


----------



## RyzA (27. Januar 2021)

Spaghetti Bolognese


----------



## Leonidas_I (27. Januar 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Spaghetti Bolognese


Nächstes mal bitte Pappardelle statt Spaghetti. 

Hatte Hähnchen mit "frischem" (ungekochtem, selbst eingelegtem) Sauerkraut.


----------



## RyzA (28. Januar 2021)

Selbstgemachte Pizza mit Bacon, Prosciutto Schinken, Zwiebeln und Käse.


----------



## Olstyle (28. Januar 2021)

Gestern Pfannkuchen, heute Flädle-Zwiebelsuppe mit den übrigen.


----------



## N8Mensch2 (28. Januar 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zwei mit angebratener, knuspriger Jackfrucht und Gurken, Zwiebeln, Paprika sowie Tomaten gefüllte Pita-Taschen  (der übrig gebliebene klägliche Rest der angebratenen Jackfrucht in Pfanne auf Foto anbei)


----------



## RyzA (29. Januar 2021)

Brötchen mit Frischkäse und Aprikosen-Marmelade.


----------



## Leonidas_I (30. Januar 2021)

Koche grad Chili für die nächsten X Tage. 2,5 kg Tomaten, 3 kg Bohnen, 1,5 kg Rinderhack, mindestens 4 große Cayenne Schoten. Dank passender Temperaturen muss es nicht einmal im Kühlschrank gelagert werden.


----------



## chill_eule (30. Januar 2021)

Ich schmeiß gleich einen Auflauf in den Ofen, bestehend aus:

- Spaghetti
- Hähnchen-Geschnetzeltem mit Salz/Pfeffer/Petersilie/Zwiebeln/Knoblauch angebraten
- Einer Sauce aus Sahne/Creme Fraiche/Cocktailsauce
- + der obligatorische Käse zum Überbacken 

Wir hatten da mal ein Rezept von Chefkoch.de, aber das hab ich zu locker über 50% umgebaut


----------



## RyzA (1. Februar 2021)

Kartoffelpüree selbstgemacht dazu Nürnberger Bratwürstchen und Sauerkraut (mit Speck und Zwiebeln).


----------



## chill_eule (1. Februar 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Kartoffelpüree selbstgemacht


Ich hoffe nach meinem Rezept?

49% Kartoffeln, 49% Butter +2% Gewürze?


----------



## RyzA (1. Februar 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Ich hoffe nach meinem Rezept?


Nach unseren Standard-Rezept. Kartoffeln, Butter, Milch, Muskatnuß (ganz wenig), Salz & Pfeffer.


----------



## Olstyle (3. Februar 2021)

Tomate auf Toast Bruschetta
Warum klingt Ersteres eigentlich nach leerem Kühlschrank und Letzteres wie ein prima Gericht?


----------



## AzRa-eL (3. Februar 2021)

Haferflocken mit Walnüssen und Mandeln in Hafermilch😋


----------



## RyzA (3. Februar 2021)

Spaghetti Carbonara. Aber die Soße wieder ohne Ei. Meine Frau mag das so lieber.


----------



## Olstyle (3. Februar 2021)

Echte Carbonara besteht nur aus Eigelb, Speck und Pfeffer.
Ohne Ei funktioniert das nicht


----------



## RyzA (3. Februar 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Echte Carbonara besteht nur aus Eigelb, Speck und Pfeffer.
> Ohne Ei funktioniert das nicht


Egal. Dann ist es eben "unechte".


----------



## chill_eule (3. Februar 2021)

"Carbonara" ohne Ei ist wie "Chili con Carne" ohne Hack oder "Pizza Margherita" mit Gouda (und ohne Basilikum) 

Bzgl. @Olstyle's Single-Mann/Strohwitwer-Essen:

Tomate auf Toast ≠ Bruschetta


----------



## RyzA (3. Februar 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> "Carbonara" ohne Ei ist wie "Chili con Carne" ohne Hack oder "Pizza Margherita" mit Gouda (und ohne Basilikum)


Quatsch (mit Soße).


----------



## chill_eule (3. Februar 2021)

Erinnert sich noch jemand von Früher™ an diese _mit Gemüse belegten Teigfladen_ im 3er Pack von Aldi oder Ja! die als "Pizza Margherita" verkauft wurden?

Muss gestehen, dass ich von denen als armer Schüler/Student in der WG und auf LANs, aber auch hunderte davon verdrückt habe


----------



## RyzA (3. Februar 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Erinnert sich noch jemand von Früher™ an diese _mit Gemüse belegten Teigfladen_ im 3er Pack von Aldi oder Ja! die als "Pizza Margherita" verkauft wurden?


Als Kind und Jugendlicher habe ich fast nur Pizza ausn Aldi gegessen.
Meine Mutter war immer sehr sparsam. Aber mir hatte die geschmeckt. 
Zwischendurch gab es aber auch selbstgemachte Pizza.


----------



## Olstyle (3. Februar 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Bzgl. @Olstyle's Single-Mann/Strohwitwer-Essen:
> 
> Tomate auf Toast ≠ Bruschetta


Es waren Öl, Knofi und Basilikum im Spiel. Also durchaus Bruschetta


----------



## chill_eule (3. Februar 2021)

Ok, das zählt


----------



## HenneHuhn (3. Februar 2021)

Gleich gibt es Schmorgurkenpfanne mit Kartoffeln.


----------



## chill_eule (3. Februar 2021)

Hab grad eine Schweinshaxe aus dem Ofen geholt


----------



## RyzA (3. Februar 2021)

Die restlichen Spaghetti von heute Mittag mit angebratenen Champignons, Zucchini und Zwiebeln.


----------



## Leonidas_I (4. Februar 2021)

Skyr mit Erdbeere. 
War heut unbeabsichtigt ziemlich im Kaloriendefizit. Jetzt muss was rein.


----------



## RyzA (5. Februar 2021)

Zum Frühstück Brötchen mit Spiegelei (beidseitig angebraten).

Heute Mittag gibt es bei uns Eierpfannkuchen. Wahlweise mit Marmelade , Nutella, Ahornsirup oder Zimt &Zucker.
Ich esse die am liebsten immer mit Erdbeermarmelade. Dazu trinke ich Milch.


----------



## Leonidas_I (5. Februar 2021)

Dose Thunfisch mit 2 sauren Gurken und etwas Käse.

edit:
Das sättigt ja wirklich so wenig wie man denkt. Fühle mich, als hätte ich gar nichts gegessen. :/


----------



## RyzA (6. Februar 2021)

Heute Mittag holen wir uns was von "Burger King". Ich mag davon am liebsten die "Long Chicken".


----------



## chill_eule (6. Februar 2021)

Bring mir mal was mit 

Der beste dort ist mMn. der Big King XXL


----------



## RyzA (6. Februar 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Der beste dort ist mMn. der Big King XXL


Auch sehr lecker!


----------



## HenneHuhn (7. Februar 2021)

2 Scheiben Vollkorntoast mit Erdnussbutter (crunchy), eine Banane (mit roter Schale) und dazu eine große Tasse Milchkaffee.


----------



## RyzA (7. Februar 2021)

Heute Mittag gibt es bei uns Käse-Lauch-Gehacktes Suppe mit Brötchen.

Frühstücken tu ich meistens nie. Nur Kaffee. Habe Morgens selten Hunger.


----------



## chill_eule (7. Februar 2021)

Bei mir gibts auch immer nur 'n Nuttenfrühstück, Kaffee+Kippe


----------



## Olstyle (7. Februar 2021)

Ohne Frühstück klapp ich zusammen. Aber ist natürlich auch immer ne Frage was so in den Kaffe kommt. Bei nem Kollegen haben wir uns auch mal gefragt wie der bis Mittag nur mit Kaffe kommt, aber es stellte sich heraus dass es pro Kaffee auch 2-3 Stück Zucker waren, das sind dann bei 3-4 Kaffee mehr Kalorien als meine zwei Brote  .


----------



## RyzA (7. Februar 2021)

@Olstyle : Immer großen Tassen mit Milch und 3 Teelöffel Zucker.


----------



## Olstyle (7. Februar 2021)

Wusste ich's doch   
Gleich passend zu den Temperaturen Mal wieder ne Suppe improvisieren.


----------



## Olstyle (8. Februar 2021)

Wer war das mit den smashed potatoes gewesen? Hab die heute mal nachgekocht (und dazu ein paar Nürnberger), astreine Sache  .


----------



## RyzA (8. Februar 2021)

War das nicht @chill_eule  ?    Bin mir aber nicht sicher.

Topic: Blätterteigteile gefüllt mit Schafskäse und Kräutern. Und mit Geflügelbockwürstchen.


----------



## chill_eule (9. Februar 2021)

Neee, das war ich nicht!
Hatte da nur einen Kommentar zu abgegeben


----------



## RyzA (9. Februar 2021)

Heute Mittag gibt es Pizza Tonno also Thunfisch mit Zwiebeln.


----------



## HenneHuhn (9. Februar 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Wer war das mit den smashed potatoes gewesen? Hab die heute mal nachgekocht (und dazu ein paar Nürnberger), astreine Sache  .



Ich war das. Freut mich, hier war man auch sehr zufrieden 

@T: Salbei-Tee mit Honig, dazu n Toastbrot.

/edit:

Grünkohl mit Salzkartoffeln und vegetarischer Pinkel (https://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pinkel)


----------



## RyzA (9. Februar 2021)

Wiener Schnitzel


----------



## Leonidas_I (10. Februar 2021)

Reis mit Bohnen.


----------



## chill_eule (10. Februar 2021)

Zum Frühstück?


----------



## RyzA (10. Februar 2021)

Jedes Böhnchen ergibt ein Tönchen.


----------



## HenneHuhn (10. Februar 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Zum Frühstück?



Baked Beans, bestes Frühstück!


----------



## RyzA (10. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9ALIk27wqMw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Sowas kann ich auch schon Morgens essen.


----------



## chill_eule (10. Februar 2021)

Naaa, sind da sogar Bilder von euch im Netz aufgetaucht? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leonidas_I (10. Februar 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Zum Frühstück?


Ja. Weniger Pasta und Brot stehen auf dem Plan.
So wird vermutlich sehr lange jedes Frühstück aussehen.


----------



## chill_eule (10. Februar 2021)

Zwischendurch geht doch aber bestimmt auch mal ein leckeres Bauernfrühstück


----------



## Leonidas_I (10. Februar 2021)

Ne, Kartoffeln habe ich nie zum Frühstück.
Eier kann man auch zu Reis und Bohnen machen, ja.


----------



## HenneHuhn (10. Februar 2021)

Müsli mit Naturjoghurt, Honig und Granatapfelkernen (Baked Beans waren gerade aus  )


----------



## Leonidas_I (10. Februar 2021)

So, zum Mittag gibts etwas Abwechslung. Dazu natürlich ebenso Reis. 
(Die Bohnen wurden mit Hackfleisch, Peperoni, Mais, Zwiebeln, Knoblauch und Sojasoße bereichert.)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RyzA (10. Februar 2021)

Bei uns gibt es heute polnische Pierogi mit Fleischfüllung. Darüber in fett gedünstete Zwiebeln,


----------



## chill_eule (10. Februar 2021)

Bei uns ist heute Abend sturmfrei, weil das Kind bei Oma und Opa übernachtet.

Da "gönnen" wir uns dann mal was ungesundes: Brathähnchen, Cordon Bleu und Pommes


----------



## RyzA (11. Februar 2021)

Backkartoffeln  mit Spiegeleiern.

Edit: Heute Spaghetti mit Mettbällchen und heller Pfeffersauce.


----------



## Kuhprah (16. Februar 2021)

Gleich mal in den Laden aufbrechen.. mal gucken was ich ergattere


----------



## RyzA (16. Februar 2021)

Heute gibts Pizza "Tonno". Thunfisch& Zwiebeln. Frau nimmt Pizza "Pronto" mit Hähnchenbrust, Hirtenkäse, Peperoni und Zwiebeln. Sohnemann will Dönerpizza mit Zwiebeln.


----------



## Leonidas_I (16. Februar 2021)

Eingelegtes Sauerkraut von meiner Oma.
Später dann ein Proteinshake vor dem Schlafen.


----------



## HenneHuhn (17. Februar 2021)

Couscous-Gemüse-Pfanne. 
Nachher evtl. noch ein Stückchen Flammkuchen (mit Ziegenfrischkäse, Oliven und getrockneten Tomaten).


----------



## RyzA (18. Februar 2021)

Aktuell nen Pott Kaffee (mit Milch & Zucker). Davon werden im Laufe des Morgens noch 3 dazu kommen.
Mittags gibt es bei uns: Curryreis mit Hähnchenkeulen und Knoblauchcreme.


----------



## Kuhprah (18. Februar 2021)

Hab mir etwas Hühnchen geholt.. da mach ich dann lecker Sauce dazu, ein paar Nudeln, bissle frisches Gemüse und gut is es


----------



## Leonidas_I (18. Februar 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin dir zuvorgekommen.
Nur muss es Reis sein. Pasta nur einmal pro Woche.


----------



## Kuhprah (18. Februar 2021)

Ich hab dafür so viel gekocht dass ich Abends noch mal was davon hab und morgen Mittag auch....


----------



## RyzA (18. Februar 2021)

Was ich auch gerne mit Reis esse ist Paprika-Gehacktes-Topf. Gehacktes in Fett oder Öl mit Zwiebeln anbraten. Dann Paprika da rein und mit anbraten, Pizzatomaten (oder passierte Tomaten), etwas Wasser,Tomatenmark, Brühe, Salz, Pfeffer da rein. Zucchini kann man auch da reinmachen. Und gewürfelten Käse zum Schluß. Das der zerläuft. Das schmeckt mit Reis oder Nudeln sehr gut. Mit Kartoffeln kann man das aber auch essen.


----------



## Kuhprah (19. Februar 2021)

Zanderfilet mit Broccoli und Meerrettich-Kartoffelpüree


----------



## RyzA (20. Februar 2021)

Asianudeln mit Hähnchenbrust und Erdnusssauce.


----------



## HenneHuhn (20. Februar 2021)

In Erdnusssauce könnte ich mich reinlegen! @RyzA 

@T:
Heute Abend gibt es frische Artischocke mit einem Olivenöl-Zitronen-Rosmarin-Dip und Aioli, dazu Oliven-Tomaten-Ciabatta, marinierte Oliven, Büffelmozzarella und schwarze Tomaten.


----------



## RyzA (20. Februar 2021)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> In Erdnusssauce könnte ich mich reinlegen! @RyzA


Ich auch. Nehmen wir immer wenn wir was Asiatisches essen.
Ernussbutter mag ich auch gerne. Ist aber sehr kalorienreich.


----------



## Leonidas_I (20. Februar 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe aber nicht ich gekocht. Wäre mir zu aufwendig. Danke, Frau Mama. 

Die Soß is von mir. Habanerotabasco mit Sojasoße verrührt.


----------



## Kuhprah (21. Februar 2021)

Ne Packung Lach-Gummi


----------



## RyzA (21. Februar 2021)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was ist das?

Bei uns gibt es heute Nudelauflauf mit Tomaten-Käsesauce und Schinken.


----------



## HenneHuhn (21. Februar 2021)

Sieht nach Frühlingsrollen mit Reispapierteig aus. Ich bin neidisch!

Bei uns gibt es heute Tortelloni mit Kartoffel-Steinpilzfüllung.


----------



## Kuhprah (21. Februar 2021)

Ich glaub ich ess noch nen Teller Spagetti die ich gestern gemacht habt.. da is genug übrig. Das reicht auch noch für Montag und Dienstag...


----------



## cx19 (22. Februar 2021)

Zählt ein Apfel als Mahlzeit? Habe grade einen sehr leckeren verputzt.


----------



## HenneHuhn (22. Februar 2021)

😍



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RyzA (24. Februar 2021)

Sushi rühre ich nicht an. Gerade bei rohen Fisch muß man vorsichtig sein.
Kann mir aber vorstellen das es schmeckt.


----------



## HenneHuhn (24. Februar 2021)

Ich bevorzuge ohnehin die vegetarischen Sushi. Maki (die klassischen kleinen Rollen mit Seetang außenrum) mit Avocado, Gurke und Sesam, eingelegtem japanischen Kürbis oder Rettich etc.
Oder Nigiri (Reis"klötze") belegt mit japanischem Omelette, Zuckerschoten. Oder Inari, hauchdünne, süß-salzig marinierte und frittierte, mit Sushi-Reis und eingelegten Pilzen oder Pflaumen gefüllte Tofu-Taschen... 
Die Textur von rohem Fisch sagt mir nicht so zu. Gibt zwar mittlerweile auch tausend neumodische Variationen, auch mit gegrilltem Fisch/Fleisch, Mayo usw., aber das ist mir einerseits zu "überdreht" und ich esse ja eh kaum noch Fisch/Fleisch. 

Habe aber noch nie (persönlich) von jemandem gehört, der sich bei Sushi ne Fischvergiftung oder ähnliches zugezogen hätte. Mir scheint, dass die meisten Läden da doch sehr vorsichtig sind.


----------



## RyzA (24. Februar 2021)

Vegetarische Sushi würde ich auch mal probieren.


----------



## HenneHuhn (1. März 2021)

Corn Flakes mit Naturjoghurt und frischen Blaubeeren.


----------



## RyzA (1. März 2021)

Nasi Goreng mit Ei gebraten. Dazu Hela-Curryketchup.


----------



## Leonidas_I (3. März 2021)

Nen ganzen Blumenkohl mit Skyr und Knoblauch. 
So kann man sich auch sättigen, ohne etwas vernünftiges gegessen zu haben.


----------



## RyzA (4. März 2021)

Curryreis mit Hähnchenschenkel und Knoblauchcreme.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HenneHuhn (4. März 2021)

Meine Partnerin ist krank, muss aber morgen wieder zurück an ihren "Zweitwohnsitz" in Düsseldorf. Darum koche ich gerade eine ordentliche Hühnersuppe/Hochzeitssuppe für sie, um sie wieder aufzupäppeln.


----------



## Leonidas_I (4. März 2021)

Habe als erstes "Patientin" gelesen und mich über die vorbildliche Versorgung gewundert.  

Skyr. Keine KH am Abend.


----------



## RyzA (4. März 2021)

@HenneHuhn  macht ne Hühnersuppe? Ist das nicht kannibalistisch?  
Nein SPaß beiseite: Gute Besserung für deine Freundin.  Essen wir bei Erkältungen auch häufig.
Und auch so: zufälliger Weise möchte meine Frau Morgen auch eine machen. Einen großen Topf voll für zwei Tage.
Essen wir immer mit Nudeln.

Ich esse jetzt noch Rührei mit Schinkenwürfeln und Kräutern.


----------



## HenneHuhn (8. März 2021)

Resteverwertung. Eine Pfanne aus Paprika, Zwiebel, Knoblauch, Kichererbsen, Mais und "Veggie-Hack". Das ganze dann ordentlich pikant mit Curry und Chilli gewürzt und n Brötchen dazu.


----------



## RyzA (10. März 2021)

Nudeln mit Tomaten-Thunfischsauce.


----------



## HenneHuhn (15. März 2021)

Risotto mit Champignons, Lauch, und - natürlich wie es sich gehört - viel Butter und Parmesan.


----------



## chill_eule (16. März 2021)

Gestern Abend schon und heute noch die Reste: 
Selbstgemachte Chickenburger 
Hähnchen selbst pikant und knusprig mit Cornflakes paniert.
Sauce selbst zusammen gerührt, in Anlehnung an ein Caesar-Dressing, also mit Parmesan, Knoblauch, etc. aber ohne Sardellen.
Frischer Salat drauf + eine Scheibe Käse. (Muss sein, auch wenn der Chickenburger ja meist ohne daherkommt)
Buns waren aber leider nur _stinknormale,_ in Ermangelung der Auswahl beim örtlichen Lebensmitteleinzelhändler.

Trotzdem: Geilomat


----------



## RyzA (16. März 2021)

Kartoffelbrei (heute aus der Tüte) mit Bratwurst, Sauce und Blumenkohl.


----------



## Leonidas_I (20. März 2021)

Reis mit Hähnchen und Gemüse, dazu Rührei und meine viel zu scharf gewordene Soße, die fast nur aus Chilis gesteht.


----------



## RyzA (20. März 2021)

Bei uns gibt es heute auch Reis und Hähnchen (Chickenwings). Curryreis.

Edit: Achso...Gemüse mäßig gibt es bei uns angebratene Zucchinischeiben  dazu. Mit Salz und Pfeffer gewürzt.


----------



## HenneHuhn (22. März 2021)

Spätzle mit selbstgemachter Pilzsoße. Die Köchin hat einen kleinen Schluck Whiskey verarbeitet. Sie steht auf sehr torfig-rauchigen Whiskey, zum Trinken ist der gar nix für mich. Aber der Soße gibt das irgendwie nen Kick


----------



## RyzA (23. März 2021)

Brötchen mit Wildlachs und Honig-Senfsauce.


----------



## HenneHuhn (2. April 2021)

Spaghetti aglio e olio e peperoncino, mit viel viel Peccorino dazu


----------



## RyzA (4. April 2021)

Heute Mittag wird gegrillt dann gibt es: Frische Bratwürstchen, Schweine-Nackensteaks, Putensteaks, Grillfackeln, selbstgemachten Nudelsalat & Tzatziki, Gurkensalat und Kräuterbutter-Baguettes.
Zum Kaffee hat meine Frau einen Spiegeleierkuchen gebacken.


----------



## chill_eule (4. April 2021)

Wir grillen heute auch.
Ich bastel grad nen Salat zusammen: Feldsalat, Spitzpaprika, Lauchzwiebel, Mango, Sesam geröstet, Salz, Pfeffer.
Dazu gibts ein Joghurt-Zitronen-Dressing.


----------



## RyzA (6. April 2021)

Curry-Ananas Nudelauflauf mit Hähnchenbrustreifen. Schmeckt mit Aprikosen auch sehr gut.


----------



## HenneHuhn (7. April 2021)

Schokolade. Eine ehemalige Bewohnerin hat uns einen riesigen Berg (quasi einmal quer durchs Ferrero-Sortiment) davon ins Büro gebracht als Dank für Unterstützung.


----------



## RyzA (8. April 2021)

Heute Mittag gibt es bei uns Mettbrötchen.


----------



## HenneHuhn (13. April 2021)

Chili sin Carne, dazu ein Brötchen, Creme Fraiche und Jalapeños.


----------



## RyzA (14. April 2021)

Wir holen uns heute Mittag Pizza. Ich nehme eine mit Sucuk, Paprika und Peperoni.


----------



## Leonidas_I (14. April 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wir holen uns heute Mittag Pizza. Ich nehme eine mit Sucuk, Paprika und Peperoni.


Habe eben auch Pizza gegessen. War vermutlich mit der gleichen Menge an Knoblauch wie Thunfisch.


----------



## RyzA (14. April 2021)

Knoblauch geht immer. Schmeckt sehr gut und ist gesund.
Mir ist auch egal ob ich am nächsten Tag danach rieche.
Bzw wenn man ihn gemeinsam isst, fällt es nicht so auf.


----------



## IphoneBenz (25. April 2021)

Balkon etc. bisschen aufräumen


----------



## HenneHuhn (25. April 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> [...]
> Mir ist auch egal ob ich am nächsten Tag danach rieche.
> [...]


Deinen Kollegen evtl. nicht 

@T:
Double-Choc-Kuchen mit einem Topping aus gerösteten Walnüssen und Salzkaramell.

Ich kann zwar ganz gut kochen, aber beim Backen scheitere ich kläglich. Das ist dann doch klischeehafterweise die Domäne meiner Partnerin


----------



## chill_eule (25. April 2021)

Moin Moin! @IphoneBenz 

Wir haben die Woche über (kombiniert nach den Coronamaßnahmen) schon 3x gegrillt 

Heute ist dann einfach mal "Abendbrot" angesagt: Brötchen aufbacken und dann reichlich Aufschnitt etc. auftischen.



HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Ich kann zwar ganz gut kochen, aber beim Backen scheitere ich kläglich. Das ist dann doch klischeehafterweise die Domäne meiner Partnerin


Dito!
Ich koche _gefühlt_ doppelt so gut wie meine Frau, aber dafür kann sie 10x besser _backen_ als ich


----------



## IphoneBenz (25. April 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Ich koche _gefühlt_ doppelt so gut wie meine Frau, aber dafür kann sie 10x besser _backen_ als ich


Haha, genau dasselbe bei mir 

Ja hab den Grill auch oft auf den Balkon an. Hab mir so ein Smokeless Grill mit Batterie gekauft mal für den Stadtpark immer. Bier mit Steak und dazu Brot mit Knoblauchbutter, ich bin gesättigt


----------



## Leonidas_I (26. April 2021)

Spargelsuppe. Durchaus lecker, aber nicht sättigend.
Brauche später Fleisch!


----------



## RyzA (29. April 2021)

Heute Mittag gibt es bei uns Spaghetti mit Fleischbällchen in heller Pfeffersauce.


----------



## HenneHuhn (3. Mai 2021)

Rote Paprika, grüne Bohnen, Zwiebeln, Tofu, scharf angebraten mit Chillis, Knoblauch und Teriyaki-Soße. Dazu Jasmin-Reis.


----------



## RyzA (4. Mai 2021)

Pommes & Chicken Wings.


----------



## chill_eule (4. Mai 2021)

Heute gibts Thunfisch-Pizza


----------



## RyzA (5. Mai 2021)

Tortellini mit Käsesauce.


----------



## HenneHuhn (10. Mai 2021)

Pikanter, gebratener Reis und frittierte Hähnchenteile. Ghanaian-Style.


----------



## Leonidas_I (10. Mai 2021)

Koche wieder einen Wochenvorrat an Chili. Bin in letzter Zeit zu faul fürs tägliche kochen. Einmal die Woche und dann zu jeder Mahlzeit etwas Reis kochen. Damit kann ich leben.


----------



## Olstyle (10. Mai 2021)

Ich variiere bei solchen Gelegenheiten dann zumindest die Beilagen. Tag 1 Chili mit Nudeln, Tag 2 Chili mit Reis, Tag 3 Chili mit Kartoffeln


----------



## HenneHuhn (10. Mai 2021)

Wofür braucht man Beilagen bei Chili? 😄


----------



## Leonidas_I (10. Mai 2021)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Wofür braucht man Beilagen bei Chili? 😄


Zu wenig Kohlenhydrate ohne Beilage. ☝🏼😁

Bei mir isses aber immer Reis. Kartoffeln mag ich nicht und Pasta passt mMn nicht so gut.


----------



## chill_eule (10. Mai 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ich variiere bei solchen Gelegenheiten dann zumindest die Beilagen. Tag 1 Chili mit Nudeln, Tag 2 Chili mit Reis, Tag 3 Chili mit Kartoffeln


Die anderen Tage gibts dann: Kartoffeln mit Reis, Reis mit Nudeln und Nudeln mit Kartoffeln? 
Am siebten Tag wird dann gefastet oder ne Pizza bestellt


----------



## Olstyle (10. Mai 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Die anderen Tage gibts dann: Kartoffeln mit Reis, Reis mit Nudeln und Nudeln mit Kartoffeln?
> Am siebten Tag wird dann gefastet oder ne Pizza bestellt


Am vierten Tag mit Brot und danach hab ich kein Bock mehr auf Chili, der Rest wird eingefroren und was Anderes gekocht.


----------



## -ElCritico- (10. Mai 2021)

Basmatireis mit Dal (einem indischen Gericht aus roten Linsen), schmeckt 1A.


----------



## RyzA (11. Mai 2021)

Curryreis mit Cevapcici & Tzatziki.


----------



## HenneHuhn (11. Mai 2021)

Veggie-Buletten, Blumenkohl und Knödel mit Pilzfüllung.


----------



## chill_eule (11. Mai 2021)

Bei uns gabs heute auch Frikadellen, selbst gemacht von meiner Frau 

Aber _Echte_, mit Fleisch


----------



## -ElCritico- (12. Mai 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Bei uns gabs heute auch Frikadellen, selbst gemacht von meiner Frau
> 
> Aber _Echte_, mit Fleisch


Dass man echt sagen muss 
Heute: Geräucherter Pfeffer-Fischifischi a la aus dem Kühlschrank mit Bratkartoffeln aus der Pfanne


----------



## RyzA (12. Mai 2021)

Heute gibt es bei uns türkische Pide mit Hackfleisch.
Dazu noch Tzatziki von gestern.


----------



## Olstyle (12. Mai 2021)

Noch nicht gegessen aber gerade angesetzt: Apfel-Zwiebel Chutney.


----------



## RyzA (14. Mai 2021)

Heute gibt es Nudeln mit Gemüsepfanne (Zwiebeln, Paprika und Möhren geschmort und gut gewürzt). Mal kein Fleisch.


----------



## Leonidas_I (14. Mai 2021)

Gerichte ohne Fleisch machen mich traurig. 😩

Es ist immer noch etwas Chili da. 😙


----------



## -ElCritico- (14. Mai 2021)

2 x Brötchen mit italienischem Schafskäsesalat ( Gurken, Romatomaten, Oliven, ganz wenig Zwiebeln, Schafskäse, Oregano mit Olivenöl als Dressing)


----------



## RyzA (14. Mai 2021)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Gerichte ohne Fleisch machen mich traurig. 😩


Warum? So schlimm darauf zu verzichten?  
Gestern war das Essen bei uns auch komplett fleischlos.
Da gab es selbstgemachte Reibekuchen.


----------



## IphoneBenz (14. Mai 2021)

Linsensuppe mit Kartoffeln und Karotten. Gestern gab es Kokoscurry mit Zucchini und anderen Gemüse mit Reis. Ohne Fleisch geht echt klar und kann auch sehr gut schmecken.

Reibekuchen , wir machen die auch gern mit Lauchzwiebeln drinnen und dann mit Joghurt und Quark eine Art Dipp mit Kräutern vom Balkon . Aber mit Apfelmus auch immer ein Highlight.


----------



## RyzA (14. Mai 2021)

IphoneBenz schrieb:


> Reibekuchen , wir machen die auch gern mit Lauchzwiebeln drinnen und dann mit Joghurt und Quark eine Art Dipp mit Kräutern vom Balkon . Aber mit Apfelmus auch immer ein Highlight.


Kann man vielfältig essen. Welche essen die auch mit Zucker, Rübenkraut oder sogar Senf.
Ich mag sie am liebsten mit Apfelmus.


----------



## soulstyle (14. Mai 2021)

Sowas hier: gabs heute Mittag, aber hab schon wieder Hunger.


----------



## Caduzzz (14. Mai 2021)

> RyzA schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Heute gibt es Nudeln mit Gemüsepfanne (Zwiebeln, Paprika und Möhren geschmort und gut gewürzt). Mal kein Fleisch.


So etwas in der Art gab's heute bei uns auch. Pseudo-Asia-Pfanne, wie am Imbiss (und der Deutsche sich anscheinend Asia-Pfanne vorstellt^^). Gemüse geschnippelt, Nudeln kurz ins kochende Wasser und dann alles durch'n Wok geschwenkt. Alles in 10min fertig und lecker.


----------



## RyzA (15. Mai 2021)

Heute gibt es bei uns auch fleischloses Essen. Backkartoffel (mit Zwiebeln und Paprika) und Spiegeleier.
Wobei Eier ja indirekt auch Fleisch sind.


----------



## Olstyle (15. Mai 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wobei Eier ja indirekt auch Fleisch sind.


Nö, das ist Hühner Menstruation.

Gerade erstmal Brezen 😋


----------



## RyzA (15. Mai 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Nö, das ist Hühner Menstruation.


Daraus entwickelt sich aber mal Leben und Fleisch (zumindest aus befruchteten Eiern).
Naja, besser nicht drüber nachdenken.


----------



## Olstyle (15. Mai 2021)

Und kein Ei was im Verkauf landet ist befruchtet...


----------



## Olstyle (15. Mai 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Noch nicht gegessen aber gerade angesetzt: Apfel-Zwiebel Chutney.


Gibt's jetzt zu Rinder-(Minuten)Steaks und grünem Spargel.


----------



## HenneHuhn (15. Mai 2021)

Porridge mit Him- und Blaubeeren.


----------



## chill_eule (15. Mai 2021)

> Ein Brombär, froh und heiter, schlich
> durch den Wald. Da traf es sich,
> daß er ganz unerwartet, wie's
> so kommt, auf einen Himbär stieß.
> ...



(Heinz Erhardt)


----------



## Caduzzz (15. Mai 2021)

Kalbsschnitzel mit Spargel und Kartoffeln; schön mit zerlaufener Butter mitsamt Semmelbröseln.
Die Panade war heute besonders jut, jetzt platze ich


----------



## AzRa-eL (15. Mai 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Nö, das ist Hühner Menstruation.
> 
> Gerade erstmal Brezen 😋


Mein 8-Jähriger fragte mich letztens am Frühstückstisch beim Omelett-Essen: "Papa, Küken schlupfen doch aus Eiern, ne. Aber was ist das dann, was wir hier Essen..."

Die Frage traf mich unvorbereitet und war mir unangenehmer als ich es erwartet habe


----------



## RyzA (15. Mai 2021)

In Knoblauch eingelegte Oliven. Dazu Tzatziki (mit Knoblauch) und Brot.

Was besseres kann man gar nicht gegen Arterienverkalkung tun. Ausser noch Bewegung.


----------



## IphoneBenz (16. Mai 2021)

Lieferando weil ich Hunger hatte 

BTW, schmeck mies.

Ja in HH kriegt man um die Zeit noch essen


----------



## chill_eule (16. Mai 2021)

Alter, das nennst du Essen? 

In HH bekommst du doch nachts auch deutlich besseren Fraß, als deinen da 
(Okay, hängt ein wenig vom Stadtteil ab )


----------



## Leonidas_I (16. Mai 2021)

Toll, wollte eigentlich nichts mehr essen. Hatte heute auch nur eine Speise... Schaue hier rein und sehe diese traurige Pasta, bekomme trotzdem Hunger... 

Jetzt muss ich mir 2 Brote machen.


----------



## Olstyle (16. Mai 2021)

Mit dem Kumpel zum Restaurant gewandert was gerade Burger ToGo anbietet -> Burger war relativ übersichtlich -> nach dem Rückweg doch noch gegrillt (zum Glück überdacht weil das angesagte Shietwetter meinte alles nachzuholen was vorher doch nicht runter kam)


----------



## AzRa-eL (16. Mai 2021)

Rote Bohneneintopf mit Rinderschinkenstücken, daneben noch Reis, Tomaten-Zwiebel-Salat und ein etwas zu salziger Ayran.

Als Bonus Magenschmerzen wegen dem Turbo Runterschlingen...ich sollte mal lernen Essen zu genießen...


----------



## RyzA (17. Mai 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Rote Bohneneintopf mit Rinderschinkenstücken, daneben noch Reis, Tomaten-Zwiebel-Salat und ein etwas zu salziger Ayran.


Lecker. Bei uns gibt es heute selbstgemachte Hühnersuppe mit Nudeln. In der Hühnersuppe natürlich Eierstich.


----------



## Leonidas_I (17. Mai 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Lecker. Bei uns gibt es heute selbstgemachte Hühnersuppe mit Nudeln. In der Hühnersuppe natürlich Eierstich.


Wie viel isst man davon, damit man gesättigt ist? Habe noch nie verstanden, wie Leute einfach nur Suppe essen können. Das ist ne Vorspeise! 

Da ich nichts anderes da habe und in der Kantine nichts schönes angeboten wird, ist ein Twix mein Mittagessen. Ziemlich traurig.


----------



## RyzA (17. Mai 2021)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Wie viel isst man davon, damit man gesättigt ist? Habe noch nie verstanden, wie Leute einfach nur Suppe essen können. Das ist ne Vorspeise!


Ich hatte doch geschrieben mit Nudeln. Außerdem noch Fleisch von der gekochten Hähnchenkeule, viel Gemüse und Eierstich. Davon wird man satt.


----------



## Leonidas_I (17. Mai 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich hatte doch geschrieben mit Nudeln. Außerdem noch Fleisch von der gekochten Hähnchenkeule, viel Gemüse und Eierstich. Davon wird man satt.


Is mir schon klar, dass das andere auch in die Suppe kommt. Ändert aber nichts an meiner Frage. 

Ok, freut mich, dass du davon satt wirst.


----------



## chill_eule (17. Mai 2021)

Also es gibt Suppen, die hauen ganz schön rein.
Klar, ne Hühnerbrühe ist mehr ein Getränk, aber meine Frau macht z.B. eine geniale Hack-Käse-Lauch-Suppe.
Da noch etwas Baguette oder Ciabatta zum Dippen dazu und dir platzt der Bauch nach zwei Tellern 

Auch bei Suppen kommt es auf die _inneren_ Werte an


----------



## AzRa-eL (17. Mai 2021)

Hab heute mit Low Carb mal angefangen, nachdem ein guter Freund davon wochenlang schwärmte. Bin mal gespannt, ob es tatsächlich mehr Energie bringt, sobald die Ketose einsetzt. Körperlich müsste ich, nach einem kompletten Monat fasten, eigentlich relativ schnell dazu gelangen.

Daher gibt es heute nur Fleisch in Zwiebeln gebraten mit Salat als Beilage🤤


----------



## Schori (17. Mai 2021)

Bei mir gibt's Nudelauflauf von gestern, sofern mir meine Freundin was übrig gelassen hat. 
Falls nein mach ich mir schnell ein Lachsdonburi.


----------



## chill_eule (17. Mai 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> nur Fleisch in Zwiebeln gebraten mit Salat als Beilage


Das wäre auch eine Diät für mich, allerdings schmeckt ein Knobibrot dazu einfach viieeel zu lecker, darauf könnte ich nicht verzichten


----------



## RyzA (17. Mai 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Also es gibt Suppen, die hauen ganz schön rein.
> Klar, ne Hühnerbrühe ist mehr ein Getränk, aber meine Frau macht z.B. eine geniale Hack-Käse-Lauch-Suppe.
> Da noch etwas Baguette oder Ciabatta zum Dippen dazu und dir platzt der Bauch nach zwei Tellern
> 
> Auch bei Suppen kommt es auf die _inneren_ Werte an


Käse Lauch-Gehacktes Suppe machen wir auch öfter. Mega lecker!


----------



## IphoneBenz (17. Mai 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Alter, das nennst du Essen?
> 
> In HH bekommst du doch nachts auch deutlich besseren Fraß, als deinen da
> (Okay, hängt ein wenig vom Stadtteil ab )


Hab doch selbst gesagt war ein Reinfall  
In Schnelsen eher weniger.


----------



## -ElCritico- (17. Mai 2021)

Im Außendiesnt gewesen, die Kantine war zu, eine Bestellung hätte zu langen gedauert. Wir sind nach unten gegangen, es gab nur eine Edeka um die Ecke. Alibi-Salat mit separatem Schafskäse und Zwiebelbrot gekauft. Im Nachhinein muss ich sagen, es hat gut geschmeckt


----------



## RyzA (18. Mai 2021)

Heute Mittag bin ich mal zu faul zum kochen. Dann gibt es Pommes aus der Friteuse und dazu Mini-Hähnchenschnitzel.


----------



## AzRa-eL (18. Mai 2021)

2. Tag Low Carb

Frühstück: 4 gekochte Eier, viel Schinken und paar Tomaten. Weiß nicht, ob Placebo oder tatsächlich wegen dem Low Carb: Kein Mittagstief und allgemein ein Gefühl von "Leichtigkeit".


----------



## chill_eule (18. Mai 2021)

Ich versuche mich heute an was asiatischem: *Geblatenel Leis...ich Plolet!* 
(Frei nach: _Onkel Benny_)

Aber nix Aufwändiges, nur ein wenig Gemüse, Hähnchen und ne Sauce auf Basis von Sojasauce.


----------



## -ElCritico- (18. Mai 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> 2. Tag Low Carb
> 
> Frühstück: 4 gekochte Eier, viel Schinken und paar Tomaten. Weiß nicht, ob Placebo oder tatsächlich wegen dem Low Carb: Kein Mittagstief und allgemein ein Gefühl von "Leichtigkeit".


Keine gute Idee, den Low Carb meine ich, aber dafür bräuchte man einen eigenen Thread.

On Topic:
2 Hungarischer Salami mit scharfem Senf und Brötchen, die faule Art eben..


----------



## AzRa-eL (18. Mai 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Keine gute Idee, den Low Carb meine ich, aber dafür bräuchte man einen eigenen Thread.
> 
> On Topic:
> 2 Hungarischer Salami mit scharfem Senf und Brötchen, die faule Art eben..


Wollte es eh nur paar Wochen machen, um gespeicherte Kohlenhydrate aufzulösen. Ich bin da aber ganz bei meinem Körper, wenn es mir nicht gut gehen sollte in der Zwischenzeit, wird die Kur natürlich abgebrochen.


----------



## Leonidas_I (18. Mai 2021)

Die gespeicherten Kohlenhydrate (Glykogen) kannste an einem Tag (60-90 Minuten Cardio) leeren, wenn du entsprechend trainierst. Das braucht keine Wochen und auch keine Ernährungsumstellung.

Welchen Zweck verfolgst du damit eigentlich?

On topic:
Cevapcici in unserer Kantine. Die waren richtig gut. Dazu Reis und Salat.


----------



## -ElCritico- (18. Mai 2021)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Die gespeicherten Kohlenhydrate (Glykogen) kannste an einem Tag (60-90 Minuten Cardio) leeren, wenn du entsprechend trainierst. Das braucht keine Wochen und auch keine Ernährungsumstellung.
> 
> Welchen Zweck verfolgst du damit eigentlich?
> 
> ...


Es gibt einen neuen Trend: Man stopft sich mit Unmengen an Kohlenhydraten, die vermeintlich die Giftstoffe im Körper als Fett dann an sich binden. Durch eine anschließende Ketodiät, wir man die Giftstoffe auf die Art und Weise los. Das ist der neueste Detox-Trend.


----------



## AzRa-eL (18. Mai 2021)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Welchen Zweck verfolgst du damit eigentlich?


Sixpack sichtbar werden lassen   Und für mich rausfinden, ob ich tatsächlich mehr Energie bekomme, sobald Ketose einsetzt.

@topic: Koteletts und Avocado Salat😋


----------



## Leonidas_I (18. Mai 2021)

Pasta mit Tomatensoße. Ohne Kohlenhydrate keine Leistung. 



Ja---sin schrieb:


> Und für mich rausfinden, ob ich tatsächlich mehr Energie bekomme, sobald Ketose einsetzt.


Das ist physiologisch unmöglich.
Du verzichtest auf Super Plus und hoffst, dass du aus E10 mehr rausholen kannst. Der Fettstoffwechsel stellt die geringste Menge an Energie zur Verfügung.


----------



## RyzA (18. Mai 2021)

Oliven in Knoblauch eingelegt.


----------



## AzRa-eL (18. Mai 2021)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Das ist physiologisch unmöglich.
> Du verzichtest auf Super Plus und hoffst, dass du aus E10 mehr rausholen kannst. Der Fettstoffwechsel stellt die geringste Menge an Energie zur Verfügung.


Habe Gegenteiliges gelesen; Energiegewinnung durch Fett erfolgt ca. 6 mal so schnell wie durch Glukose. Wie gesagt, habe im Freundeskreis Leute, die sich viel fitter fühlen und kann das bis jetzt für mich auch bestätigen. Aber wie gesagt, ich bin da nicht fundamental eingestellt, da ich weiß, dass einseitige Ernährung auf Dauer nicht gut ist für den Körper.


----------



## Leonidas_I (18. Mai 2021)

Wenn du willst, kann ich dir ein Skript aus dem Bereich Trainingslehre zukommen lassen.
Das ist ein Thema, zu dem von so vielen so viel Blödsinn geschrieben wird.


----------



## AzRa-eL (18. Mai 2021)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Wenn du willst, kann ich dir ein Skript aus dem Bereich Trainingslehre zukommen lassen.


Gerne!


----------



## RyzA (18. Mai 2021)

Einseitige Diäten kann man vergessen. Das ist nichts was man lange oder dauerhaft beibehalten kann.
Eine ausgewogene Ernährung ist am besten. Von allen etwas.
Und zum abnehmen zählt das was man dem Körper zuführt und was man umsetzt bzw verbrennt.
Verbrennt man mehr als man zuführt nimmt man ab.


----------



## soulstyle (18. Mai 2021)

Also heute gabs bei mir sowas.
Sarma, heist das sind mit Reis /magerem Hackfleisch eingerollte Weinblätter.
Dazu noch Zaziki (cacik)  Türkisch style.
Köstlich sag ich nur.
(Hat nix mit den fertigen in der Dose zu tun die man kaufen kann).

Ja Energie hin oder her, jeder der in der Ketose ohne Stoff trainiert, der wird massiven Leistungsabfall haben.
Jedoch sieht er, wenn er erfolgreich Keto und Training durchzieht, wie aus Stein gemeisselt aus.
Ich bin ein weich Ei ich schaffe keine Ketodiät, verlagere viel auf Gemüse und auf Konditionstraining im Sommer.

@Ja---sin 
aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich Dir sagen, das man in der Keto Diät, weniger Schlaf braucht (zumindest ich), 
Kraftausdauer nimmt zu, jedoch lässt die Maximalkraft massiv nach wirklich so schlimm das ich für mich Keto abbreche. Aber das Fett schmilzt echt sehr stark.


----------



## AzRa-eL (18. Mai 2021)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Also heute gabs bei mir sowas.
> Sarma, heist das sind mit Reis /magerem Hackfleisch eingerollte Weinblätter.
> Dazu noch Zaziki (cacik)  Türkisch style.
> Köstlich sag ich nur.
> (Hat nix mit den fertigen in der Dose zu tun die man kaufen kann).


Afiyet olsun!


soulstyle schrieb:


> Jedoch sieht er, wenn er erfolgreich Keto und Training durchzieht, wie aus Stein gemeisselt aus.


Motivation genug!


----------



## soulstyle (18. Mai 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Afiyet olsun!
> 
> Motivation genug!


Danke @Ja---sin.
Frohes Zuckerfest wünsche ich.
Apropo zum Nachtisch gabs sowas heute.
Söbijet, Blätterteig mit gehackten Pistazien und Zuckersirup.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RyzA (19. Mai 2021)

Erinnert mich an Baklava.  Die sind auch lecker. Aber sehr süß und kalorienreich.
Da sollte man nicht zuviel von essen.


----------



## -ElCritico- (19. Mai 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Erinnert mich an Baklava.  Die sind auch lecker. Aber sehr süß und kalorienreich.
> Da sollte man nicht zuviel von essen.


Ich habe das Original Baklava bei einem türkischen Freund gegessen (von seiner Mutter). Sie sind nicht so fett und auch nicht bis zum geht nicht mehr mit Zurckersyrup durchtränkt. Da gab es sogar echte Walnussstücke drauf, war sehr lecker 
Ich denke, es kommt auf den Baklava an. Zu viel davon sollte man nicht essen, aber die im Laden sind definitiv die Kaloriebomben schlechthin.


----------



## AzRa-eL (19. Mai 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Ich habe das Original Baklava bei einem türkischen Freund gegessen (von seiner Mutter). Sie sind nicht so fett und auch nicht bis zum geht nicht mehr mit Zurckersyrup durchtränkt. Da gab es sogar echte Walnussstücke drauf, war sehr lecker
> Ich denke, es kommt auf den Baklava an. Zu viel davon sollte man nicht essen, aber die im Laden sind definitiv die Kaloriebomben schlechthin.


Definitiv! Gute Baklava in der Türkei schmecken sehr ausgewogen und nicht so übertrieben nach Zucker wie in Deutschland. Ich komm gar nicht klar auf die Baklava hier


----------



## RyzA (20. Mai 2021)

Eierpfannkuchen wahlweise mit Erdbeermarmelade, Pflaumenmus, kanadischen Ahornsirup, Nutella oder Zimt & Zucker. Dazu trinke ich immer eine Tasse Vollmilch.

*Edit:* Heute haben wir ein türkisches Rezept leicht modifiziert. Anstatt "Manti" normale Nudeln genommen mit angebratenen Rinderhack vermengt. Darüber Joghurt und eine Paprikasoße.


----------



## HenneHuhn (26. Mai 2021)

Griechischer Joghurt mit selbst eingekochten Blaubeeren.


----------



## RyzA (26. Mai 2021)

Salzkartoffel mit Hähnchenschnitzel, dunkler Sauce und Erbsen-Möhren- Gemüse. Letztere in Fett und Paniermehl geschwenkt.


----------



## chill_eule (28. Mai 2021)

Hab grad "Fladenbrotpizza" in der Mache 

Noch nie gegessen, aber meine Frau war einverstanden, also probieren wir es mal aus.
*daumendrück*


----------



## AzRa-eL (28. Mai 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Hab grad "Fladenbrotpizza" in der Mache
> 
> Noch nie gegessen, aber meine Frau war einverstanden, also probieren wir es mal aus.
> *daumendrück*


Die Kombi hört sich auf jeden Fall mutig an 

Edit: Gerne auch teilen, wie es geschmeckt hat oder ob du heute Nacht auf's Sofa musst🤪


----------



## HenneHuhn (28. Mai 2021)

"Fladenbrotpizza" im Sinne von "der länge nach halbiertes Fladenbrot belegt mit Pizza-Krams"?


----------



## chill_eule (28. Mai 2021)

Ja, sowas in der Art @HenneHuhn 

Statt Pizzateig einfach ne Fladenbrothälfte.
Belegt/Bestrichen mit Schmelzkäse, Salami, Kochschinken, Tomatenpaprika (aus dem Glas) und Käse oben drüber.

Was sehr lecker, dafür, dass man nur 5 Minuten in der Küche steht und danach 20 Minuten backen lässt 
Ich musste heute aber 4 Supermärkte und 2 Bäcker abklappern um irgendwo verdammtes Fladenbrot zu bekommen


----------



## Manu-Em0 (28. Mai 2021)

Bei mir ist niemand zu Hause und ich hab mir gerade seit ewigkeiten mal wieder eine Ofenfrische Salami gemacht


----------



## chill_eule (28. Mai 2021)

Ristorante ist geiler
oder die Gustavo Gusto


----------



## Leonidas_I (28. Mai 2021)

Amateure...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Diese da selber gebacken, aber Mami hat den Teig gemacht.


----------



## chill_eule (28. Mai 2021)

Teig kann ich auch, nach Rezept von meinem Papa 
Meine Lust war heute aber extrem low-level, deshalb der überraschend leckere Ersatz bei uns


----------



## Manu-Em0 (28. Mai 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Ristorante ist geiler
> oder die Gustavo Gusto


Ich find die Ofenfrische besser  
ich esse aber nicht so oft pizza xD kp vllt so alle 5-6 wochen mal eine ^^


----------



## chill_eule (28. Mai 2021)

Manu-Em0 schrieb:


> alle 5-6 wochen mal eine


Als ich noch Jungeselle war und in meiner WG wohnte, da war das Verhältniss eher umgekehrt


----------



## RyzA (28. Mai 2021)

Ich esse heute Abend mal ein "Franzbrötchen". Das ist ein Zimtgebäck.
Da ich heute Nachmittag das Kaffee trinken irgendwie verpennt habe.


----------



## Olstyle (28. Mai 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Als ich noch Jungeselle war und in meiner WG wohnte, da war das Verhältniss eher umgekehrt


Also 5-6 pro Woche? Sportlich!
Hier gab's übrigens auch gerade Fertig Pizza   .


----------



## chill_eule (28. Mai 2021)

Willkommen bei:* P*izza, *C*ola, *G*ames und *H*ardware 



Olstyle schrieb:


> Sportlich!


Ne, eben nicht damals


----------



## Manu-Em0 (28. Mai 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Als ich noch Jungeselle war und in meiner WG wohnte, da war das Verhältniss eher umgekehrt


Naahh xD das wäre für mich ernährungstechnisch sehr ungünstig xD



RyzA schrieb:


> Ich esse heute Abend mal ein "Franzbrötchen". Das ist ein Zimtgebäck.


Gibts die nicht überall? Hier in der region also Hamburg gibts die sogar bei LIDL in dieser sb theke


----------



## Olstyle (28. Mai 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> *P*izza, *C*ola, *G*ames und *H*ardware


Pizza und Wein, Hardware musste zu Hause bleiben


----------



## RyzA (28. Mai 2021)

Manu-Em0 schrieb:


> Gibts die nicht überall? Hier in der region also Hamburg gibts die sogar bei LIDL in dieser sb theke


Das weiß ich nicht. Deswegen hatte ich es vorbeugender Weise dazu geschrieben.


----------



## chill_eule (28. Mai 2021)

Ist schon richtig so, hier gibts ja bestimmt auch nicht-Muttersprachler.
Die sagen dann evtl. sowas wie "Bulette" oder "Schrippe" oder so exotische Sachen


----------



## -ElCritico- (28. Mai 2021)

Eine stinknormale Pizza, war herrlich !


----------



## soulstyle (28. Mai 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Hab grad "Fladenbrotpizza" in der Mache
> 
> Noch nie gegessen, aber meine Frau war einverstanden, also probieren wir es mal aus.
> *daumendrück*


Machen wir auch manchmal sowas ähnliches....einfach nur mit ordentliche geriebenen Käse bestreuen und überbacken. Dazu noch einen leckeren Ostfriesentee oder auch türkischen Tee.
Ja ok ne coke geht auch   Echt Lecker.


----------



## Manu-Em0 (28. Mai 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Eine stinknormale Pizza, war herrlich !


Heute ist wohl Pizzatag  jeder hat irgendwie pizza heute


----------



## soulstyle (28. Mai 2021)

Manu-Em0 schrieb:


> Heute ist wohl Pizzatag  jeder hat irgendwie pizza heute


Nope beimiir gibts trockenen Reis mit Brokoli, Blumenkohl und gekochte Hähnchenschenkel.
Darf aber erst gegessen werden wenn die Kniebeugen fertig sind  .
Bin zu Fett geworden *pust, hechel*


----------



## Manu-Em0 (28. Mai 2021)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Nope beimiir gibts trockenen Reis mit Brokoli, Blumenkohl und gekochte Hähnchenschenkel.
> Darf aber erst gegessen werden wenn die Kniebeugen fertig sind .
> Bin zu Fett geworden *pust, hechel*


Schmeckt doch gut^^ 

Und nur Kniebeugen?  Und wieviel willst du abnehmen bzw deinen kfa von wievel % auf was reduzieren?


----------



## soulstyle (28. Mai 2021)

Manu-Em0 schrieb:


> Schmeckt doch gut^^
> 
> Und nur Kniebeugen?  Und wieviel willst du abnehmen bzw deinen kfa von wievel % auf was reduzieren?


Nein, Kniebeuge, Strecker, Beugr, Ausfallschritte, und Waden.
Kondition ist kaka bei dem Wetter, mache 2 bis 3 mal die Woche, auf der Stelle Joggen mit Knie hochziehen.
Normalerweise aber, Fahrradfahren und Joggen...


----------



## RyzA (28. Mai 2021)

Pizza geht immer. Egal ob tiefgefroren, selbstgemacht oder aus dem Restaurant.
Darf man nur nicht zuviel von essen. 

Edit: Die Ofenfrische mag ich auch gerne. Am liebsten mit Salami und Peperoni.
Wagner Pizzen mag ich auch. Die "American Style" mit extra dicken Teig. Davon am liebsten die Hawai.


----------



## -ElCritico- (29. Mai 2021)

Manu-Em0 schrieb:


> Heute ist wohl Pizzatag  jeder hat irgendwie pizza heute


Von mir aus könnte jeden Tag Pizzatag sein. Dem Erfinder sollte man eie Statue errichten. Eine simplere, komplette Mahlzeit gibt es nicht.
Naja, wie bei allem, zu viel des Guten ist nicht gut 


soulstyle schrieb:


> Nein, Kniebeuge, Strecker, Beugr, Ausfallschritte, und Waden.
> Kondition ist kaka bei dem Wetter, mache 2 bis 3 mal die Woche, auf der Stelle Joggen mit Knie hochziehen.
> Normalerweise aber, Fahrradfahren und Joggen...


Oder man verbrennt Ninja mäßig 500Kcal, indem man 5k läuft, bevor es wieder regnet.


----------



## AzRa-eL (29. Mai 2021)

Ich hatte einmal die Ehre eine originale Steinofen-Pizza von einem traditionellen sizilianischen Koch zubereitet zu bekommen. Das war weit entfernt von all den Pizzen, die man im Supermarkt und meisten Pizzerien bekommt: extrem dünner Teig,  wenig Belag, sehr köstlich. Er meinte im Gespräch zu mir, diese dicken Pizzen mit dickem Belag sind keine echten Pizzen


----------



## RyzA (29. Mai 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Er meinte im Gespräch zu mir, diese dicken Pizzen mit dickem Belag sind keine echten Pizzen


Ist auch Geschmacks - und Gewohnheitssache. Ich finde gut das es viele verschiedene Varianten gibt.

Topic: Heute Mittag machen wir uns Cheeseburger selber.


----------



## chill_eule (29. Mai 2021)

In Hamburg-Eilbek gibts auch einen kleinen Italiener, der macht richtige _richtig_ gute Pizza.
45cm Durchmesser aber nur 4,5mm dick 

Und das sind auch tatsächlich alles Italiener, ohne einflüsse aus Indien/Pakistan/China/Afrika 
Die Kinderschar kommt da dann schon mal unangemeldet rein und verlangt lautstark nach Essen und der Koch _schmettert _beim Pasta kochen oder Pizzateig wirbeln auch schon mal ein paar italienische Lieder.


----------



## Leonidas_I (29. Mai 2021)

Der Vater eines Freundes kommt aus Sizilien und backt wirklich einmalige Pizzen. Wen juckt die Dicke des Teiges oder wie minimalistisch der Belag ist? Schmecken soll es!

Italienische Lieder kann er auch singen.


----------



## RyzA (29. Mai 2021)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Wen juckt die Dicke des Teiges oder wie minimalistisch der Belag ist? Schmecken soll es!


Eben! Diese Festlegung auf ein Gericht, dass es nur Original ist, wenn es exakt so zubereitet wird, finde ich immer schwierig. Hoch lebe die Kreativität und Vielseitigkeit.


----------



## Olstyle (29. Mai 2021)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Wen juckt die Dicke des Teiges oder wie minimalistisch der Belag ist? Schmecken soll es!


Eben.
Wenn der Flüchtling aus Zentralafrika eine top Pizza macht ziehe ich die jederzeit der zähen Scheibe mit Monokäse vom "echten Italiener" vor.

Ich finde es auch immer schade wenn Essen aus bestimmten Kulturkreisen in erster Linie mit "billig" verbunden wird. Gutes Chinesisches oder gutes Türkisches Essen ist so leider schwer zu bekommen (gewesen, es wird ja durchaus besser).
Ersteres gab es aber Vorgestern: Zu 5 hatten wir eine komplette, frische Peking-Ente + diverse Extras. Gab's aber auch nur weil wir eine HK-Britin zum Bestellen dabei hatten.


----------



## AzRa-eL (29. Mai 2021)

Na ja, original heißt ja eigentlich nur, dass es ein bestimmtes Rezept ist, wie es traditionell bereitet wurde - das hat dann auch einen markanten Geschmack. Darüber hinaus kann ja jeder seine eigene Kreativität freien Lauf lassen, dass ist ja auch das Schöne beim Essen! 

Meine Mutter macht zum Beispiel manchmal Mohn-Baklava (also an Stelle von zerhackten Pistazien). Das ist selbst in unserem Bekannten- und Kulturkreis (Balkan, Türkei, Arabisch) eher unbekannt und exotisch. Weiß auch gar nicht woher sie das hat?! Es schmeckt und alle die es probiert haben waren angetan, aaaaaber es ist halt keine Original Pistazien Baklava wie aus Gazi Antep


----------



## RyzA (29. Mai 2021)

Z.B Chili con Carne. Welche meinen ja das es im Original nur mit Brot gegessen wird. Und irgendwie kein Gehacktes drin ist. Ich kenne die Varianten mit Nudeln, Reis, Kartoffeln und Brot.  Und habe da kein Problem mit.


----------



## AzRa-eL (29. Mai 2021)

Beim Essen ist Dogmatismus auch total fehl am Platz.


Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Schmecken soll es!


Das fasst es doch eigentlich perfekt zusammen und darüber sollte denke ich Konsens herrschen


----------



## chill_eule (29. Mai 2021)

Ich mag ne deutsche _Bolo_ auch lieber als das italienische Original 
Wer da im Restaurant kocht ist mir auch egal, hauptsache es schmeckt.
In dem Laden war es aber ein Erlebnis, quasi ein Kurzurlaub in Italien nur 2 Straßen weiter


----------



## Leonidas_I (29. Mai 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Z.B Chili con Carne. Welche meinen ja das es im Original nur mit Brot gegessen wird. Und irgendwie kein Gehacktes drin ist. Ich kenne die Varianten mit Nudeln, Reis, Kartoffeln und Brot.  Und habe da kein Problem mit.


Im Original wird gar kein Brot dazu gegessen. Außerdem enthält es auch keine Bohnen oder Tomaten.
Die einzigen Zutaten sind getrocknetes Fleisch und Chili. Klingt nicht sehr spannend.


----------



## HenneHuhn (29. Mai 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Z.B Chili con Carne. Welche meinen ja das es im Original nur mit Brot gegessen wird. Und irgendwie kein Gehacktes drin ist. Ich kenne die Varianten mit Nudeln, Reis, Kartoffeln und Brot.  Und habe da kein Problem mit.


In den USA werden beinahe Kriege geführt um das "Original-Chili" 
Wenn man davon ausgeht, dass Chili ursprünglich tatsächlich eine "Cowboy-Mahlzeit" war, die während des Viehtriebs gekocht worden ist, dann wird es vermutlich vor allem aus getrockneten Rindfleischstreifen und getrockneten oder Dosenbohnen bestanden haben. Ohne Tomaten, Mais etc. Vielleicht gab es eine Art Grund-Gewürzmischung dazu. Letztlich sehr ähnlich den Ursprüngen des (ungarischen) Gulasch.

Bei Pizza sehe ich es auch so, wie hier schon angesprochen wurde: es sind halt völlig verschiedene Interpretationen einer Grundidee, die es fast weltweit gibt (einfacher, gebackener Teig mit irgendeinem Belag) und mindestens bis in die Antike zurückreicht. Ich esse gerne Tiefkühlpizza, Lieferdienst-Pizza, selbstgemachte Pizza, "original italienische Pizza". Das sind für mich aber alles letztlich unterschiedliche Gerichte.

@T: Wenn sich das Wetter hält, dann werde ich nachher zu einer Freundin auf die Parzelle fahren und dann wird gegrillt.


----------



## RyzA (29. Mai 2021)

Wir machen uns gleich Cheeseburger. Die Rindfleisch-Patties grille ich mitn Elektrogrill aufn Balkon.
Darauf kommt Ketchup, Patties, Salat, Baconstreifen, Cheddarkäse, Gurkenscheiben, Hamburgersauce und Röstzwiebeln.


----------



## chill_eule (29. Mai 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Rindfleisch-Patties


TK oder selbst gemacht?


RyzA schrieb:


> Hamburgersauce


Welche bzw. was für eine?


RyzA schrieb:


> Röstzwiebeln


Ich mag lieber Frische

aber der Rest klingt gut 
wann kann ich vorbeikommen?


----------



## RyzA (29. Mai 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> TK oder selbst gemacht?


TK. Aber selber machen wäre auch kein Problem.


> Welche bzw. was für eine?


Eine ausn Discounter.



> Ich mag lieber Frische


Ich auch. Aber keine Lust extra Zwiebeln zu schneiden. 



> aber der Rest klingt gut
> wann kann ich vorbeikommen?


Bist du da bist ist das Essen leider kalt.


----------



## soulstyle (29. Mai 2021)

Bitte Posten was es leckeres gibt, @HenneHuhn.
Ich glaube ich grille auch heute Abend.
Ich Poste das mal auch heute Abend.
Wahscheinlich gibt es:
Adana Kebap
Chicken Wings mit wirkliich leckerer türkischer Marinade.
und
Kusbasi Kebap
Dazu noch Fladenbrot und Zwiebelsalat.


----------



## chill_eule (29. Mai 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Bist du da bist ist das Essen leider kalt.


Kalte Burger gehen auch, sind ja nur 2 Stunden 
*schlüsselklimper*
*haustürzuschmeiß*
*reifenquietsch*


----------



## Leonidas_I (29. Mai 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So, das muss bis heute Abend reichen. Frühstück, Mittagessen und Abendessen als eine Portion.


----------



## chill_eule (29. Mai 2021)

"Möchten sie noch etwas Nudeln zu ihrem Käse?" 

So muss das aussehen 



soulstyle schrieb:


> leckerer türkischer Marinade


Woraus besteht die?
Ich brauch mal ne Abwechslung zum typischen BBQ-Dip zu Chicken Wings.


----------



## HenneHuhn (29. Mai 2021)

@chill_eule :

Ich bin zwar auch gespannt, was uns soulstyle zu der türkischen Marinade erzählt, aber als Anregungen meinerseits:

Bei Geflügel macht man mit einer Joghurt-Marinade (vor dem Grillen/Braten am besten aber etwas abtupfen!) nie was verkehrt. Naturjoghurt, ein Schuss neutrales Öl, ein Spritzer Zitronensaft, eine Prise Zucker oder ein Löffelchen Honig, Salz, Schnittlauch oder Dill, ein bisschen Knoblauch... vielleicht ein bisschen (scharfes oder mildes) Paprika-Pulver, Curry... Da sind ja letztlich der Kreativität auch keine Grenzen gesetzt.

Ansonsten sind natürlich auch Teriyaki-Style-Marinaden quasi für alles passend: ein bisschen Sojasoße, ein paar Tropfen Sesamöl (aus geröstetem Sesam), ein Löffel Honig (wer hat: noch ein Schluck Mirin oder Sake), Schnittlauch, Knoblauch...

Zumindest so eine Teriyaki-ähnliche Marinade kann man auch problemlos ein bisschen einkochen und hat dann auch einen leckeren Dipp.


----------



## soulstyle (29. Mai 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> "Möchten sie noch etwas Nudeln zu ihrem Käse?"
> 
> So muss das aussehen
> 
> ...


Gerne @chill_eule

Für 500gr Chicken Wings.

Zutaten:
Öl
Tomatenmark
Thymian
Hänchenwürzsalz
Salz
Knoblauch
Wasser
(Für fortgeschrittene, Chillipulver oder Pullbiber aus dem Türken um die Ecke).


Tomatenmark. Ca. 1 Esslöffel (leicht gehäuft).
Wir nehmen die aus der Tube vom Lid...
1 Esslöffel Sonnenblumenöl
1-2 Frisch geriebene Knoblauch Zehen. (Je nach belieben).
Thymian (vorsichtig würzen) 1/4 Telöffel.
(Wenn Du / Ihr den Geschmack mögt, kann es beim 2.Versuch auch ein, 1/2 Telöffel sein).
Hähnchenwürzsalz (nehmen auch die vom Lid...).
(Wer es salzig mag,noch etwas Salz nachwürzen).

*Chicken Wings waschen und abtropfen lassen, nicht trockentupfen. (Wichtig sonst werden die zu trocken).*
Am Gelenk halbieren,  die sind ja ursprünglich V Förmig.
Tomatenmark in ca 50-70 ml lauwarmen Wasser auflösen.
Alle Zutaten in ein Behälter geben, Wings auch.
Schön durchmengen.
*Und mit Frischhaltefolie abdecken und mindestens 4 Stunden imKühlschrank ziehen lassen.*
Wie es beim Rindersteak wichtig ist, es möglichst nur einmal zu wenden,

_*ist es bei Chicken Wings das Geheimniss, es so oft wie möglich zu wenden.*_

Wenn durch das Tropfen der Wings, der Grill anfängt zu flemmen, Wings kurz runter nehmen.

Ich hoffe es schmeckt und gelingt euch.

Edit:
Wir Spießen die auf einem breiten Spieß auf oder nehmen diese klappbaren Grillgitter, ist leichter zu wenden.


----------



## chill_eule (29. Mai 2021)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Bei Geflügel macht man mit einer Joghurt-Marinade (vor dem Grillen/Braten am besten aber etwas abtupfen!) nie was verkehrt.


Da spricht der Fachmann/die Fachfrau, was @HenneHuhn? 
Teriyaki ist tatsächlich geil! 
Kenne ich natürlich auch, hatte ich vorhin nur nicht mehr auf dem Schirm. 

Klingt echt lecker @soulstyle 
Knoblauch! 
Aber auf eine Mischung aus Tomatenmark, Thymian, Knobi und Hähnchengewürzsalz vom Discounter wäre ich nie gekommen. Klingt fast wie "Resteverwertung"


----------



## HenneHuhn (29. Mai 2021)

Auf Anforderung von @soulstyle:

Nichts aufwendig vorbereitet, alles direkt heute Nachmittag gekauft. Dem Wetter hier im Norden ist ja nie so recht zu trauen, darum lieber spontan 

Hähnchenkeulen, Nürnberger, Hackbällchen (mit und ohne Bacon-Mantel), Zucchini, Paprika, Cherrytomaten, Süßkartoffeln und normale Kartoffeln.


----------



## soulstyle (29. Mai 2021)

Update, gegrillt und gefuttert



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@HenneHuhn 
Das sieht richtig gut aus, ich komme zum Nachtisch vorbei


----------



## Leonidas_I (29. Mai 2021)

soulstyle schrieb:


> @HenneHuhn
> Das sieht richtig gut aus, ich komme zum Nachtisch vorbei


Ist es die Anziehungskraft vom Speck!?
Nanana. ☝🏼😅

Ich muss zugeben, dass ich heute mittag grad mal die Hälfte geschaft habe. Jetzt wird der Rest gegessen.


----------



## soulstyle (29. Mai 2021)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Ist es die Anziehungskraft vom Speck!?
> Nanana. ☝🏼😅
> 
> Ich muss zugeben, dass ich heute mittag grad mal die Hälfte geschaft habe. Jetzt wird der Rest gegessen.


Ich schnnnnnupper nur an dem Speck
Ich darf doch sowas nicht essen, es sei @HenneHuhn behauptet vehment das es Hähnchenspeck ist 

Ehrlich gesagt sind Nudeln Bolognese und Parmesankäse auch richtig Leggggaaaa


----------



## RyzA (30. Mai 2021)

Heute Mittag fällt das Essen aus. Wir haben heute spätgestückt.
Rührei mit Schnittlauch auf Brötchen. Dazu Orangensaft.

Edit: Ich sehe das Bild von HenneHuhn nicht.

Edit2: Doch wenn man es anklickt. Wird nur in der Vorschau nicht angezeigt.


----------



## soulstyle (30. Mai 2021)

So Cheat Day ist Vorüber. 
Frühstück: Haferflocken mit Milch.

Zum Mittag gibts;
Gedämpfter Blumenkohl, Brokoli, Reis in Salzwasser gekocht, und die gegrillten Putenspieße von gestern.
Vieleicht peppe ich etwas den Reis  mit Sesamöl und Soyasose auf, aber nur ein paar Tropfen.....


----------



## AzRa-eL (30. Mai 2021)

soulstyle schrieb:


> So Cheat Day ist Vorüber.


Wie sieht dein Ernährungsplan aus? Frage, weil du Cheat Day schreibst und ich das nur vom Low Carb kenne.


----------



## RyzA (30. Mai 2021)

"Cheat Day" kann man eigentlich bei jeder Diät machen.
Sollte nur nicht zu oft vorkommen sonst kann man die Diät vergessen.
Aber "Diät" ist eh Mist. Wenn dann sollte es eine Ernährungsumstellung sein, welche man dauerhaft beibehalten kann.
Also nichts einseitiges. Sonst hat man schneller einen Jo-Jo-Effekt als man denkt.


----------



## soulstyle (30. Mai 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Wie sieht dein Ernährungsplan aus? Frage, weil du Cheat Day schreibst und ich das nur vom Low Carb kenne.


Habe vor 3 Tagen angefangen!

Frühstück: 7.00 Uhr

200 ml Wasser Still, 1,5 Esslöffel Apfelessig, Zimt, zusammen verrühren, trinken.

9.00Uhr Pause auf der Arbeit.

Entweder, 5 gekochte Eier, Kaffee.
oder
200ml Fetarme Milch mit Haferflocken, Kaffee.

Mittags: fast jeden Tag.
Gedämpfter Blumenkohl, Brokoli, Reis in Salzwasser gekocht, Fleisch jeglicher Art gekocht.
Vieleicht peppe ich etwas den Reis  mit Sesamöl und Soyasose auf, aber nur ein paar Tropfen.....

Abends:

Tomate Gurke, Skyr Mozarella, Kopfsalat oder Salatherzen pur.
Viel Wasser über den Tag verteilt.

Nachtisch 1 Apfel oder Kohlrabi.

1 Stunde vor dem schlafen gehen.
200 ml Wasser Still, 1,5 Esslöffel Apfelessig, Zimt.

Geht bestimmt noch besser, aber ich komme so am besten klar.

Mit dem Essig muss man aufpassen falls man Sodbrennen oder ähnliche Überempfindlichkeiten hat.

@RyzA  genau gebe ich Dir vollkommen recht.
Grundsätzlich baue ich viel Gemüse ein und wenig Zucker, aber zu Weihnachten bricht leider alles zusammen.

Deshalb ist das nicht viel was ich abnehmen muss, 5 Kg reicht dann bin ich 95 KG schwer bei 1,83 und halt ein wenig trainiert....


----------



## chill_eule (30. Mai 2021)

Warum tut man sich sowas an @soulstyle?


----------



## soulstyle (30. Mai 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Warum tut man sich sowas an @soulstyle?


Weil man Weihnachten sündigt .
Bissl Körperkult Schädigung trägt auch noch was dazu bei.

Aber ich muss ehrlich als jmd. der gerne isst, gestehen, wenn man so isst, ist man viel agieler und kaum Müde.


----------



## Olstyle (30. Mai 2021)

Ich bin ja davon überzeugt man kann auch gesund leben ohne Apfelessig mit Zimt zu verzehren


----------



## soulstyle (30. Mai 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ich bin ja davon überzeugt man kann auch gesund leben ohne Apfelessig mit Zimt zu verzehren


Mit Sicherheit, ich mache das mit dem Essig dieses Jahr zum ersten mal.
Aber ich meine (Placebo oder nicht)??
Es zügelt bei mir den Appetit für ca. 2 Stunden.
Deshalb trinke ich das auch abends vor dem schlafen gehen sonst treibt mich mein Hunger vom Bett direkt ohne Umwege und ohne Geld ein zu ziehen (Monopoly) zum Kühlschrank.


----------



## chill_eule (30. Mai 2021)

Agilität und Fitness in allen Ehren, aber bei der Ernährung hätte ich einfach permanent schlechte Laune 

Aber über meinen "Ernährungsplan" rollen auch viele mit den Augen 

Frühstück -> Kaffe und Kippe so ca. 6 Uhr (meistens 2 oder 3)
[selten mal gegen 9 Uhr ein Klitzekleinigkeit zwischendurch]
Mittagessen dann gegen 13 Uhr auf Arbeit.
Abendessen nach der Arbeit gegen 20:30 Uhr.

An freien Tagen fällt das Mittagessen flach und ich esse eigentlich nur abends einmal was 

*Was* ich esse ist mir wumpe, es muss mir einfach schmecken


----------



## soulstyle (30. Mai 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Agilität und Fitness in allen Ehren, aber bei der Ernährung hätte ich einfach permanent schlechte Laune
> 
> Aber über meinen "Ernährungsplan" rollen auch viele mit den Augen
> 
> ...


Schlechte Laune habe ich dadurch nicht da ich ja eigentlich satt bin.
Aber das Essen schmeckt mir persönlich nach ein paar Mahlzeiten nicht mehr, sprich hängt mir aus dem Halse raus.

Wenn ich mich dann aber im Spiegel ansehe, sehe ich meistens besser aus als vorher. (Halt Körperkult / Fitnesskult).

Aber ich habe vor Jahren gemerkt:

Wer Hunger hat, isst das auch was ich da geschrieben habe oder ähnliches.
Wer dagegen nur Appetit hat der ist das nicht deswegen dann auch morgens der Essig um 7.00 Uhr.

Ausserdem gibt es auch noch Cheatdays und Tage an dem viel Kondition gemacht wird, da wird anstat gekochtes Fleisch zu nehmen auch mal gebraten genommen...


----------



## RyzA (31. Mai 2021)

Heute Mittag gab es polnische Pierogi bei uns. Mit Fleischfüllung. Darüber in Fett gedünstete Zwiebeln.


----------



## HenneHuhn (31. Mai 2021)

Gleich gibt's Tortilla-Wraps gefüllt mit Tomaten-Feta-Salat (mit ordentlich viel frischem Knoblauch  -> geht aber auch nur, weil ich morgen/übermorgen eine Online-Fortbildung von zuhause aus mache  )


----------



## soulstyle (31. Mai 2021)

Beimir gibts heute gekochtes Rindfleisch, und Gemüse ohne KH.
Vlt,bissl Salsa Sauce.....


----------



## chill_eule (31. Mai 2021)

Salat 

Aber zum Glück sehr abwechslungsreich gemischt.
Feldsalat+Eichblatt (rot+grün)+Batavia+Spinatblätter+Kopfsalat+nochwasanderes und ein wenig Gurke/Paprika/Tomate.
Am wichtigsten sind aber eigentlich die "goodies", wie Käsewürfel, Schinkenwürfel, gekochtes Ei, Knobibrot + mein Lieblingsdressing (nur für mich, Frau mag das nicht): Honig-Senf 

Man will ja auch satt werden von dem "Grünzeug"


----------



## Leonidas_I (31. Mai 2021)

Erste Mahlzeit heute. 🙈




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## soulstyle (31. Mai 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Salat
> 
> Aber zum Glück sehr abwechslungsreich gemischt.
> Feldsalat+Eichblatt (rot+grün)+Batavia+Spinatblätter+Kopfsalat+nochwasanderes und ein wenig Gurke/Paprika/Tomate.
> ...


Genau so wie ich es auch mag.
Müssen verschiedene Salatsorten sein und die "goodies".
Was mir fehlt ist Friese und Radicio in der Mischung und ich mag Sylter Dressing


----------



## RyzA (1. Juni 2021)

Heute Mittag bestellen wir uns  Dönerteller mit Reis und Salat.


----------



## AzRa-eL (1. Juni 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Heute Mittag bestellen wir uns  Dönerteller mit Reis und Salat.


Hiernach würde ich in ein endloses Mittagstief fallen

Bei mir gab's griechischen Sahnejoghurt mit gemischten Nüssen


----------



## Olstyle (1. Juni 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Hiernach würde ich in ein endloses Mittagstief fallen


Und das Problem darin liegt wo? 

Gerade Tortellini mit Spinat+Gambas gemacht und erfolgreich verfüttert   .


----------



## AzRa-eL (1. Juni 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Und das Problem darin liegt wo?
> 
> Gerade Tortellini mit Spinat+Gambas gemacht und erfolgreich verfüttert   .


Die Anforderungen bei der Arbeit...😩😁


----------



## chill_eule (1. Juni 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Gerade Tortellini mit Spinat+Gambas gemacht und erfolgreich verfüttert


Lecker! Aber außer den verdammten Tortellini essen das weder meine Frau noch mein Kind 
Bin grad ganz zaghaft dabei meinem Sohn *wenigstens* mal Fisch schmackhaft zu machen.
Da ist meine Frau auch nur auf die Stäbchen vom _Käpt'n_ beschränkt, aber mein Lütter hat da tendenziell erst mal nix gegen


----------



## Olstyle (1. Juni 2021)

Einfach vorher nicht sagen was es ist  . Tunfisch Steak ist z.B. ein guter Kandidat für Essen das "Fisch Hasser" garnicht als Fisch erkennen. 
Und ausserdem: Kein Fisch essen in Hamburg?


----------



## Caduzzz (1. Juni 2021)

Lecker Fisch im Bierteig, Salat, Zwiebeln, Remoulade und rinn ins Brötchen. Hmmmm 
Geht schnell und einfach , 1000 Mal besser als irgendein Iglo-Stäbchen (aber wir haben die auch manchmal für den Notfall zu hause, wenn man mal nicht kochen möchte)


----------



## chill_eule (1. Juni 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Und ausserdem: Kein Fisch essen in Hamburg?



Aber ich habe sie trotzdem geheiratet! 
Kenne keinen Menschen, der so _krüsch_ ist, wie meine Frau.
Also ein Thunfischsteak kann ich ihr auch nicht mal eben unterjubeln


----------



## RyzA (1. Juni 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Hiernach würde ich in ein endloses Mittagstief fallen


Da ich nur halbtags arbeite lege ich mich sowieso Nachmittags meistens für 1-2 Stunden hin.


----------



## soulstyle (2. Juni 2021)

Frühstück.......



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leonidas_I (3. Juni 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Abendessen


----------



## RyzA (3. Juni 2021)

Heute Mittag essen wir Bulgur mit Cevapcicis und Knoblauchcreme.
Mal gucken... eventuell reiche ich später ein Bild nach.


----------



## soulstyle (3. Juni 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Heute Mittag essen wir Bulgur mit Cevapcicis und Knoblauchcreme.
> Mal gucken... eventuell reiche ich später ein Bild nach.


Wow sogar Meyhane Pilavi.
Bon Appetit.

Bei mir gabs heute:

Paella und gegrillte Hähnchenkeulen von gestern.
Und das aller beste, 2 x 0,33 Liter .....Trommelwirbel .....eisgekühle Vitamalz aus der Glasflasche.


----------



## soulstyle (3. Juni 2021)

Abendessen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chill_eule (3. Juni 2021)

Mit dem Lütten heute Oma und Opa besucht.
Da gab es *Senfeier *und Kartoffeln **


----------



## IphoneBenz (3. Juni 2021)

Kartoffelsuppe für 2 Tage gemacht. Dazu immer eine große Süßkartoffel, schmeckt mir einfach. 

Senfeier sind auch sehr gut 👍


----------



## Olstyle (3. Juni 2021)

Tunfisch Tartar mit Avocado und Mango  als Vorspeise, gleich Lammkoteletts als Hauptgericht


----------



## soulstyle (3. Juni 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Tunfisch Tartar mit Avocado und Mango  als Vorspeise, gleich Lammkoteletts als Hauptgericht


Da lebt ja jemand in einem 5***** Hotel.
Alleine die Ansage...ein Gedicht.

In Dortmund sagen die zu den Senfeiern....ähhmmm verlorene Eier


----------



## chill_eule (3. Juni 2021)

soulstyle schrieb:


> In Dortmund sagen die zu den Senfeiern....ähhmmm verlorene Eier


w00t? 
Verlorene Eier sind doch pochiert. 
Die kann man natürlich auch mit Senfsauce servieren.
Meine Mama macht die immer ganz klassisch: Hartgekocht


----------



## Olstyle (3. Juni 2021)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Da lebt ja jemand in einem 5***** Hotel.


Ne Sportsbar in Spanien. Man muss halt wissen welche .


----------



## HenneHuhn (3. Juni 2021)

Selbstgemachte Bandnudeln mit gebratenem grünen Spargel, Cherrytomaten und Lachs. Foto reiche ich evtl. nach.


----------



## Caduzzz (3. Juni 2021)

Pseudo-Asia-Pfanne...zum Glück kann man diesen Begriff endlos dehnen + variieren  
Nebenbei noch Kimchi gemacht.
Vorher:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nacher: (naja, war ok..)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RyzA (4. Juni 2021)

Heute gibt es Kartoffelbrei (aus der Tüte), Fischstäbchen und Spinat.


----------



## chill_eule (4. Juni 2021)

Da fehlt noch 'n Spiegelei


----------



## RyzA (4. Juni 2021)

Wenn wir Fisch essen kommt bei uns kein Spiegelei da drauf.


----------



## Olstyle (4. Juni 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Heute gibt es Kartoffelbrei (aus der Tüte), Fischstäbchen und Spinat.


Das absolute Lieblingsessen meiner Schwester als wir so ~10 waren


----------



## soulstyle (4. Juni 2021)

Heite gabs das zum Abendessen.








						Ateşi Söndürmeyin: Közlenmiş Patlıcan Salatası Tarifi - Yemek.com
					

100 gramında 24 kalori bulunan közlenmiş patlıcana sivri biber, domates, zeytinyağı ve sirke ekleyerek harika bir diyet salata tarifi hazırlayabilirsiniz.




					yemek.com
				



Mit ordentlich Knobi Vankinobi , Fladenbrot.
Tomate, Mozeralla, Basilikum und Olivenöl.

Kidis haben was von Mäces bekommen.


----------



## chill_eule (4. Juni 2021)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Kidis haben was von Mäces bekommen.


Oh, waren die böse? 
Ansonsten wüsste ich keinen vernünfigen Grund

PS: Gibts dein Essen auch auf Deutsch oder wenigstens Englisch?


----------



## HenneHuhn (4. Juni 2021)

Ach Mäcces (bzw. der Bürgerkönig, den ich klar bevorzuge) hat schon seine Daseinsberechtigung. Junkfood kann schon mal klar gehen, wenn man weiß, dass man sich das vielleicht nicht allzu häufig geben sollte und auch bewusst nicht über die Qualität nachdenkt 

Bei mir/uns gibt es heute Apfelpfannkuchen. Bin ja überhaupt kein Fan von süßen Hauptgerichten, aber nachdem meine bessere Hälfte sich gestern solche Mühe mit dem Kochen gegeben hat, kann ich ihr das heute nicht abschlagen


----------



## soulstyle (4. Juni 2021)

Ganz easy, ik maken deutsch. @chill_eule

Auberginen (2 bis 3 Stück, ca. 400-500 Gramm)
4 mittelgroße Tomaten
2-3 mittelgroße Zehen Knoblauch
ca, 250-300 ml Olivenöl, ich nehme die von Edeka Hausmarke
2 Rote Spitzpaprika (150 bis 200Gramm)
je nach Geschmack 1-2 scharfe Chillischoten

Petersilie zum garnieren

Auberginen unbedingt die vom Türkenladen kaufen, die sind länglich und etwas dünner
(Die dicken ovalen Auberginen sind für diese Speise nicht geeignet)


Alles ausser Knoblauch durchgrillen, schälen, mit einem Messer kleinhacken, Knobi reinreiben, Ölivenöl, Salz und den Saft 1 frischen Zitrone dazugeben
Durchmengen und mit frischem Fladenbrot und eine Flasche Bier genießen

Hier ein Video wie zubereitet wird




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IHDQRR0i7GU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## chill_eule (4. Juni 2021)

Ich liebe solche Hamburgerschnellrestaurants 

Aber entweder, oder:
Selbstgemacht für Alle oder halt BK für Alle 

PS: ich sehs grad @soulstyle 
Bei Aubergine ist die ganze Familie leider raus, aber ansonsten klingt das schon sehr lecker


----------



## soulstyle (4. Juni 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Ich liebe solche Hamburgerschnellrestaurants
> 
> Aber entweder, oder:
> Selbstgemacht für Alle oder halt BK für Alle
> ...


Ja meine Kidis essen sowas leider auch (noch) nicht.
Ich habe das als Kind auch nicht gegessen, und heute finde ich sowas unglaublich lecker.

Ich persönlich mag auch lieber den Burgerkönig wie @HenneHuhn auch, aber meine Kids, mögen halt Mäces lieber.

@chill_eule lass ruhig die Kids davon probieren, (dann aber nicht scharf) meistens erinnen die sich wenn Sie erwachsen sind und mögen es später evtl.


----------



## RyzA (4. Juni 2021)

Bei McDonalds und Burger King essen wir so 4-5 mal im Jahr.
Am liebsten mag ich davon den "McChicken" oder "Long Chicken".
"Big Mäc" und "Big King" schmecken auch.
Unser Sohn mag die Nuggets sehr gerne.
Davon kaufen wir auch  die nachgemachten von Vossko gerne.


----------



## Olstyle (4. Juni 2021)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Ja meine Kidis essen sowas leider auch (noch) nicht.


Gerade erst wieder mit meinen Eltern drüber unterhalten: Wir haben immer das selbe Zeug angeboten bekommen wie unsere Eltern und es meistens mit Begeisterung gegessen. 
Große Meeresfrüchte Platte mit 8? Natürlich!

Wenn die Kids immer nur das Junk Zeug bekommen gewöhnen sie sich halt daran. Ich hab Freunde die sind mit 30 immer noch sehr "einfach" gestrickt was Essen an geht obwohl ihre Eltern seit gut 40 Jahren einen "Fressclub" mit Freunden betreiben wo es regelmäßig gutes Zeug gibt. Aber die Kinder haben halt immer ne Portion Milchreis o.Ä. nebenher bekommen statt dass sie vom guten Essen probieren durften...

@Topic: Erst Miesmuscheln, dann Lamm-Moussaka.


----------



## AzRa-eL (4. Juni 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bei uns gab es heute Djaj Mhmer - ein traditionell marokkanisches Gericht. Hähnchen mariniert in Koriander, Zwiebel, Knoblauch, Salz und Olivenöl im Ofen erhitzt.
Danach in einer Zitronensauce mit grünen Oliven und blanchierten Mandeln gekocht - et voilà!

Edit: Gegessen wird natürlich aus einem Teller und mit Fingern


----------



## RyzA (4. Juni 2021)

Ich esse noch den restlichen Bulgur von gestern & Knoblauchcreme. Dazu Antipasti .


----------



## Olstyle (7. Juni 2021)

Weißwurst mit Laugenbrötchen, süßem Senf und Weißbier. 
Gab's halt gerade beim Lidl


----------



## chill_eule (7. Juni 2021)

Geil 
Wie lang fahr ich zu dir?


----------



## Olstyle (7. Juni 2021)

Ca. 4 Stunden


----------



## RyzA (7. Juni 2021)

Man könnte meinen du wohnst in Bayern.


----------



## Olstyle (7. Juni 2021)

Nicht wirklich, aber Hamburg ist halt verdammt weit oben.


----------



## RyzA (7. Juni 2021)

Ich meinte das eigentlich wegen dem Essen&Trinken.


----------



## Leonidas_I (7. Juni 2021)

Als erste Mahlzeit des Tages gleich eine Gangsterella Thunfish. Zu faul, um um diese Uhrzeit nach der Arbeit noch zu kochen.


----------



## chill_eule (7. Juni 2021)

Wo denn _ungefähr _in NRW @Olstyle?


----------



## Leonidas_I (7. Juni 2021)

Aus Köln.


----------



## soulstyle (7. Juni 2021)

Hähnchenfilets mit gemischtem Salat und Sylter Dressing.


----------



## Olstyle (7. Juni 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Wo denn _ungefähr _in NRW @Olstyle?





Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Aus Köln.


Ne, deutlich näher an der anderen großen Stadt am Rhein (ca. 20min vom Flughafen, also wenn jemand eine Kreis ziehen will...).

@topic: Öhm... garnichts mehr heute, 5 Weißwürste müssen ja wohl reichen


----------



## Leonidas_I (7. Juni 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ne, deutlich näher an der anderen großen Stadt am Rhein (ca. 20min vom Flughafen, also wenn jemand eine Kreis ziehen will...).


20 min mit dem Auto?
Ich wohne mit dem Rad 10-15 min vom Flughafen dieser anderen Stadt entfernt.

Oh, dann kann ich dich ja tatsächlich besuchen. 

Edit:
Das war mehr Knoblauch als Pizza.


----------



## AzRa-eL (7. Juni 2021)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Aus Köln.


Hey nichts gegen Kölle, ja? 


Olstyle schrieb:


> Ne, deutlich näher an der anderen großen Stadt am Rhein (ca. 20min vom Flughafen, also wenn jemand eine Kreis ziehen will...).


Oh ne, nicht etwa das D vor dem Dorf. Na ja, das schöne ist ja immer noch die Autobahn Richtung Köln 

@Topic, Hähnchenschenkel.


----------



## chill_eule (7. Juni 2021)

Am Rhein gibts ne *Groß*stadt? 
Amsterdam liegt aber nicht mehr in NRW


----------



## Leonidas_I (8. Juni 2021)

Proteinshake mit Milch als Frühstück auf nüchternen Magen... Das war nicht gut. 🙈


----------



## RyzA (8. Juni 2021)

Frühstücken tu ich meistens nicht. Dafür reichlich Kaffee mit Milch & Zucker.
Heute Mittag gibt es selbstgemachte Lasagne.


----------



## Leonidas_I (8. Juni 2021)

Wenn man pumpt, braucht man seine Proteine. Würd das nicht unbedingt als Frühstück bezeichnen. 

Gleich gibt's dann aber paar Brote.


----------



## soulstyle (8. Juni 2021)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Proteinshake mit Milch als Frühstück auf nüchternen Magen... Das war nicht gut. 🙈


Nicht  gut, kann Fehlzündungen geben


----------



## Leonidas_I (8. Juni 2021)

Ausnahmsweise koche ich mal wieder Chili für den Rest der Woche. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dazu: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



War heute auch mein Frühstück.


----------



## RyzA (9. Juni 2021)

Heute Mittag gibt es gebratene Gnocchi mit Speck & Zwiebeln.


----------



## soulstyle (10. Juni 2021)

Mittagessen, kleines Stück Fladenbrot und Olivenöl.
Zum Abend gibts nach dem Beintraining, Reis mit Hänchenfilets. Und als Betthupferl gibts heute Abend: Jägermeister mit Enrgy , Cola und Schuss Zitrone. Morgen Frei.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RyzA (10. Juni 2021)

Heute Mittag hatten wir von McDonalds was geholt.



soulstyle schrieb:


> Und als Betthupferl gibts heute Abend: Jägermeister mit Enrgy , Cola und Schuss Zitrone. Morgen Frei.


Jägermeister?


----------



## Olstyle (10. Juni 2021)

Essen: Pute mit Champignons, Nudeln und Gorgonzola Sauce
Betthupferl: Gösser Naturradler


----------



## soulstyle (10. Juni 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Betthupferl: Gösser Naturradler


Was ist denn ein Naturradler? Bier?


----------



## Olstyle (10. Juni 2021)

So ist halt der Markenname. Ein Bier-Mischgetränk mit ziemlich viel naturtrüber Zitronenlimonade zum Bier.


----------



## Leonidas_I (10. Juni 2021)

Allein wenn ich Jägermeister lese, wird mir übel. Lange, lange ist es her. Wieso kann ich mich immer noch an den Geschmack erinnern? 

On topic:
Chili mit Reis gibt's gleich.

Hatte heute Abend ein Uerige.


----------



## RyzA (10. Juni 2021)

Ich esse jetzt gleich noch ein Sandwich mit Käse.

Und ein leckeres Getränk trinke ich jetzt auch wieder vermehrt im Sommer: gekühlten Ayran.

Edit: Heute türkische Pide mit Hackfleisch.


----------



## soulstyle (11. Juni 2021)

Ayran ist auch richtig lecker.
Übrigens macht Müllermilch auch richtig leckeren Ayran. Hätte ich nicht mit gerechnet.

So Mittag gibts Thunfischbaguett aus dem Ofen und ne Apfelschorle naturtrüb.


----------



## HenneHuhn (11. Juni 2021)

Eine unserer Bewohnerinnen hat mal wieder was für uns gebacken. "Ghana Meat Pies", wobei in diesem Fall eher "Ghana Tuna Pies". 

Leckerer, buttrig-mürber Pastetenteig gefüllt mit Thunfisch, Karotten und Zwiebeln. Im Grunde habe ich mich die letzten beiden Tage fast nur davon ernährt


----------



## soulstyle (11. Juni 2021)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Eine unserer Bewohnerinnen hat mal wieder was für uns gebacken. "Ghana Meat Pies", wobei in diesem Fall eher "Ghana Tuna Pies".


Ah eine Art Teigtaschen mit gehacktem.


----------



## RyzA (11. Juni 2021)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Ayran ist auch richtig lecker.
> Übrigens macht Müllermilch auch richtig leckeren Ayran. Hätte ich nicht mit gerechnet.


Von Müllermilch den kenne ich noch nicht. Muß ich mal nach gucken.


----------



## AzRa-eL (11. Juni 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Von Müllermilch den kenne ich noch nicht. Muß ich mal nach gucken.


Hab ihn auch mal gesehen, konnte mich aber nicht überwinden einem Herrn Müller einen guten Ayran zuzutrauen 😜

Spaß beiseite, einen guten Ayran machen ist auch kein Hexenwerk. Meine Frau nimmt immer einen guten Bio-Yoghurt oder kauft Milch vom Bauern hier um die Ecke und macht daraus einen leckeren Yoghurt, dann Wasser rein, je nach Geschmack mit gutem Meersalz oder Kaschmirsalz salzen, gut durchrühren und fertig!

Edit: Aber der beste Ayran, ist der Ayran aus diesen Maschinen hier. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der wird dann auch gleich schön aufgeschäumt. Ok, mir läuft gerade das Wasser im Mund zusammen🤤


----------



## HenneHuhn (12. Juni 2021)

Selbstgemachte Quiche Lorraine.


----------



## Leonidas_I (13. Juni 2021)

Chili mit Reis. Heute Abend ein Proteinshake.
Im Sommer esse ich etwas weniger Kohlenhydrate, weil man temperaturbedingt nicht so schnell zu frieren beginnt.
Statt Pasta gibt es dann auch fast nur noch Reis.


----------



## RyzA (13. Juni 2021)

Curryreis mit Cevapcici, Knoblauchcreme und Kräuterbutterbaguette gab es heute Mittag.
Etwas Reis und Knoblauchcreme ist noch da. Esse ich gleich .


----------



## soulstyle (14. Juni 2021)

Frühstück: Milch und  Haferflocken.
Mittag: 5 mittelgroße frittierte Blumenkohlrosen, gedünstete Brokoli, Reis pur,  Rindersteaks.
Abends: Denke ich gibts gemischeten Salat mit Thunfisch oder Hähnchenbrust.


----------



## RyzA (14. Juni 2021)

Tortellini mit Rindfleischfüllung und einer Tomaten-Käse-Sahnesauce.


----------



## Olstyle (14. Juni 2021)

Erst ein Eis zum ersten Abkühlen, jetzt werden ein paar Liter Gazpacho aufgesetzt.
Der Sommer ist da   .


----------



## AzRa-eL (14. Juni 2021)

Mit Bulgur und Hackfleisch gefüllte Weinblätter🤤


----------



## HenneHuhn (14. Juni 2021)

@Olstyle : Gazpacho! 😍

@T:

Fusilli mit Pistazien-Pesto und reellen Mengen frisch geriebenem Pecorino

(OT: müsste "Pecorino" in diesem Fall ein Genitiv-Objekt sein oder ist der Dativ korrekt? 🤔)


----------



## Olstyle (14. Juni 2021)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> @Olstyle : Gazpacho! 😍


Erstmal 6l gemacht, der Tiefkühler ist nun voll


----------



## Leonidas_I (15. Juni 2021)

Chili mit Reis. 
Ja, komische Uhrzeit dafür.
Dazu dann Brot mit Käse und Rindertatar.


----------



## HenneHuhn (15. Juni 2021)

Eisgekühlte Wassermelone als Feierabendsnack auf dem Balkon.


----------



## Leonidas_I (15. Juni 2021)

Chili mit Brot. Schmeckt immer noch top.


----------



## Olstyle (15. Juni 2021)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Schmeckt immer noch top.


Schließe mich mit dem riesen Gazpacho Topf der Methode an


----------



## HenneHuhn (15. Juni 2021)

Jetzt gibt es gleich Sesam-Ofenkartoffeln und dazu einen gemischten Salat mit Feta. Achso, und Zaziki als Dip (mal gucken ob der von Blockhouse was taugt. Für eine Portion rühre ich mir nicht selbst Zaziki an.)


----------



## soulstyle (15. Juni 2021)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Jetzt gibt es gleich Sesam-Ofenkartoffeln und dazu einen gemischten Salat mit Feta. Achso, und Zaziki als Dip (mal gucken ob der von Blockhouse was taugt. Für eine Portion rühre ich mir nicht selbst Zaziki an.)


Ja dan berichte mal vom Blockhouse, bon Appetit.

Übrigens der Milram Frühlingsquark oder Edeka Kartoffelcreme sind auch sehr lecker.


----------



## RyzA (16. Juni 2021)

Heute Mittag holen wir uns Pizza vom Pizzamann um die Ecke.
Wir nehmen mal Margarita. Ohne Fleisch. Die schmeckt auch gut.


----------



## chill_eule (16. Juni 2021)

Gestern gabs selbst gemachte _BigMac_, inklusive der echten Sauce (die war aber gekauft, beim Edeka). 

Sogar mein Lütter fand seinen ersten Hamburger richtig lecker und hat da beherzt reingebissen, ganz der Papa! 
Aber geschafft hat er doch keinen ganzen, obwohls schon ein _MiniMac_ war.

Mit den selbstgemachten Patties war ich aber nicht sonderlich zufrieden, die waren recht fest nach dem Grillen und nicht so "fluffig" wie es die großen Ketten machen oder wie man sie auch tiefgekühlt kaufen kann 
Da muss ich nochmal testen.


----------



## Olstyle (16. Juni 2021)

Selbst gemachte Parties sind für mich schlicht Rinderhack geformt + Salz/Pfeffer und schon so deutlich fluffiger als das was Mc D. so fabriziert.


----------



## soulstyle (16. Juni 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Gestern gabs selbst gemachte _BigMac_, inklusive der echten Sauce (die war aber gekauft, beim Edeka).
> 
> Sogar mein Lütter fand seinen ersten Hamburger richtig lecker und hat da beherzt reingebissen, ganz der Papa!
> Aber geschafft hat er doch keinen ganzen, obwohls schon ein _MiniMac_ war.
> ...


Wenn ich Dir maleinen Tipp geben kann / darf.

Gehe zum Türken deines vertrauens.
Lass Dir von der Hinterkeule des Rindes Hack zubereiten.
Nicht den fertigen Hack kaufen.
Der Hack sollte ca. einen Fettantel von 25-30% haben.
Der Hack kostet Dich dann ca. 8€ /Kg ist aber dann frei von Sehnen und schmeckt viel saftiger.
Wenn Du dem Verkäufer sagst, ist für die Pfanne oder Grill,sollte er Bescheid wissen.
Wenn er Dir das Fleich wolft, bitte Ihm das er eine Handvoll Hack vom ersten Hack aus der Maschine rausnehmen soll damit Du nicht die Reste vom Vorgehacktem bekommst.

NUR ZUM GRILLEN
Wenn Du es Würziger magst, frage Ihn ob er Dir Pro Kilo ca. 100 Gramm* Lamm* Rippenlappen (fettiges Fleisch  aus dem Rippenlappen) dazu mischen kann.

Rezept gäbe es später wenn Du magst.


----------



## chill_eule (16. Juni 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Selbst gemachte Parties sind für mich schlicht Rinderhack geformt + Salz/Pfeffer


Genau so habs ich auch gemacht, kenn ich auch nicht anders.
Aber meine Frau war beim Aldi und hat da natürlich nur ne Packung SB-Hack (immerhin 100% Rind) gefunden.
Daran lags wohl, weil: Aus Schei*se kann man kein Gold machen 
Lecker wars trotzdem.



soulstyle schrieb:


> Gehe zum Türken deines vertrauens.


Nicht böse gemeint, aber sowas hab ich nicht 
Hier im direktem Umfeld gibts so einen Laden/Stand leider nicht 

Aber das Hack von der Edeka Fleischtheke ist normalerweise  top, das nehmen wir sonst auch fast immer.
Da werden dann auch mal die Abschnitte von den Filets etc. mit gewolft und wenn da ein richtiger Fleischer hinterm Tresen steht, dann bekommt man super Qualität. Kenn ich ja aus _meinem_ Laden auch


----------



## soulstyle (16. Juni 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Genau so habs ich auch gemacht, kenn ich auch nicht anders.
> Aber meine Frau war beim Aldi und hat da natürlich nur ne Packung SB-Hack (immerhin 100% Rind) gefunden.
> Daran lags wohl, weil: Aus Schei*se kann man kein Gold machen
> Lecker wars trotzdem.
> ...


Stimmt da kaufen wir uns die Rinderrouladen.
Finde Edeka hat sowieso wirklich gute Produkte auch die Hausmarke ist ok.


----------



## RyzA (16. Juni 2021)

Wir kaufen Gehacktes und Mett auch nur noch ausn Edeka oder Marktkauf.
Vom Türken meistens Lahmacun und Sucuk. Also jetzt ausn Lebensmittelladen.
Döner ausn Imbiss.


----------



## Leonidas_I (16. Juni 2021)

Chili mit Pasta. Endlich ein Nudeltag.


----------



## AzRa-eL (16. Juni 2021)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Chili mit Pasta. Endlich ein Nudeltag.


Ohne Chili geht gar nix wa?


----------



## Leonidas_I (16. Juni 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Ohne Chili geht gar nix wa?


Es ist einfach eine geniale Speise.
Der Topf ist nun aber leer. Bei dem aktuellen Wetter muss Scharfes nicht unbedingt sein.


----------



## Mahoy (16. Juni 2021)

Ich lebe gerade, passend zu den Temperaturen,  ziemlich mediterran von Brot, Feta, Oliven und Joghurt. Macht satt, schmeckt und ist auch bei Hitze bekömmlich.


----------



## HenneHuhn (16. Juni 2021)

Zum Thema "frisches Hack aus dem türkischen/arabischen Laden": dann lieber gleich versuchen, frisches Lammhack zu kriegen. Ein Kumpel hat sich das regelmäßig vom Vater seiner brasilianisch-marrokkanischen Ehegattin mitbringen lassen und dann hin und wieder für den Freundeskreis was leckeres damit gekocht. Ein Traum! 

@T: 
Eigentlich wollte ich heute den Rest der Ofenkartoffeln mit Zaziki (der von Blockhouse ist recht gut für ein Fertigprodukt!) essen... Aber dann gab es auf Arbeit wieder essbare Geschenke  Sowas wie Quarkbällchen vom Bäcker, aber mit deutlich kompakter em Teig, ich vermute es war auch Banane mit verarbeitet. Köstlich, gehaltvoll, viel zu viele


----------



## AzRa-eL (16. Juni 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Ich lebe gerade, passend zu den Temperaturen,  ziemlich mediterran von Brot, Feta, Oliven und Joghurt. Macht satt, schmeckt und ist auch bei Hitze bekömmlich.


Und nicht zu vergessen: Gut fürs Herz


----------



## Olstyle (16. Juni 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Ohne Chili geht gar nix wa?


Ist doch normal:


Olstyle schrieb:


> Ich variiere bei solchen Gelegenheiten dann zumindest die Beilagen. Tag 1 Chili mit Nudeln, Tag 2 Chili mit Reis, Tag 3 Chili mit Kartoffeln





Olstyle schrieb:


> Am vierten Tag mit Brot und danach hab ich kein Bock mehr auf Chili, der Rest wird eingefroren und was Anderes gekocht.


Wobei @Leonidas_I  natürlich gegen seinen eigenen Grundsatz verstoßen hat:


Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Bei mir isses aber immer Reis. Kartoffeln mag ich nicht und Pasta passt mMn nicht so gut.


In dem Sinne: Gazpacho schmeckt übrigens auch prima mit etwas Schinken als Einlage.


----------



## Leonidas_I (16. Juni 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Wobei @Leonidas_I  natürlich gegen seinen eigenen Grundsatz verstoßen hat:
> 
> In dem Sinne: Gazpacho schmeckt übrigens auch prima mit etwas Schinken als Einlage.


Scusate. Die Liebe zur Pasta hat mich übermannt. Ist immerhin der sechste Tag mit Chili.
Wenn ich ganz ehrlich bin bereue ich aber, dass ich keinen Reis gekocht habe, weil es mit Reis doch besser schmeckt. 

Demnach bleibt es dabei: Pasta passt nicht so gut dazu.


----------



## Mahoy (16. Juni 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Und nicht zu vergessen: Gut fürs Herz


Ja, da muss man in meinem Alter auch allmählich drauf achten. Ich gestehe aber freimütig, dass eher mein augenblicklicher Geschmack und die Außentemperaturen der Grund für die gesunde Ernährung sind.


----------



## soulstyle (16. Juni 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Ohne Chili geht gar nix wa?


@Ja---sin 
Grillen ohne Peperoni (Scharf) geht jamal überhaupt nicht.
Thunfischpizza ohne Tabasco auch nicht.
Da kann es noch so warm sein  danach wird mit Ayran gelöscht


----------



## AzRa-eL (16. Juni 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Ja, da muss man in meinem Alter auch allmählich drauf achten. Ich gestehe aber freimütig, dass eher mein augenblicklicher Geschmack und die Außentemperaturen der Grund für die gesunde Ernährung sind.


Ich kenne dein Alter nicht, würde es jetzt auch nicht von einem gewissen Alter abhängig machen, da hier Prävention das A und O ist! Ein ehemaliger, und sehr geschätzter,  Arbeitskollege von mir ist leider vor 3 Wochen mit nur 40 Jahren an einem Herzinfarkt gestorben. Natürlich sind es, wie so oft wenn es um Gesundheit und Krankheit geht, meistens viele Faktoren, die sowas beeinflussen, aber Ernährung zählt, neben der Stressvermeidung, definitiv zu den größten Präventivfaktoren. Die Sache hat mich jedenfalls sehr nachdenklich gemacht als 35 Jähriger, und somit noch relativ junger Mann. Achtet gut auf euch!


soulstyle schrieb:


> @Ja---sin
> Grillen ohne Peperoni (Scharf) geht jamal überhaupt nicht.
> Thunfischpizza ohne Tabasco auch nicht.
> Da kann es noch so warm sein  danach wird mit Ayran gelöscht


Haha brauchst du mir nicht sagen, ich esse frische rote Pepperonis fast täglich, sodass ich schon Feuer speien könnte und ja der Ayran kommt danach wie ein Getränk aus dem Paradies


----------



## RyzA (17. Juni 2021)

Heute gibt es bei uns nur einen Nudelsalat mit Bockwürstchen. Bei der Hitze kochen wir nicht sonst stinkt die Wohnung so stark nach Essen und wärmt sich auf. Durchlüften kann man tagsüber dann schlecht wenn draussen über 30 Grad sind.

Scharfes Essen? Davon vertrage ich nicht so viel. Leichte Schärfe ist ok.
Angeblich soll scharfes Essen aber gut für die Fettverbrennung sein.


----------



## Leonidas_I (17. Juni 2021)

Brote mit Käse, Fleisch und Ei.


----------



## RyzA (17. Juni 2021)

Nudelsalat und Antipasti. Dazu gut gekühlter Ayran.


----------



## soulstyle (17. Juni 2021)

Flammkuchentaschen gefüllt mit Frischkäse und Frühlingszwiebeln,Brezel, hartgeckochte Eier, Gurken, Tomaten, Oliven, und leckeren Cay.


----------



## soulstyle (18. Juni 2021)

Kleinen Snack für zwischendurch

Rucola aus eigenem Garten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chill_eule (18. Juni 2021)

Ist das ein Lachs-Filet?


----------



## RyzA (18. Juni 2021)

Das sieht sehr gut aus!


----------



## soulstyle (18. Juni 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Ist das ein Lachs-Filet?


Yes Sir.
Wildlachs,  direkt bei Fukoschima vorbeigeschwommen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (18. Juni 2021)

Eiskaltes Eis frisch aus'm Gefrierfach!

Sorte: Eis mit Keksgeschmack verstrudelt mit Eis mit Pekannnussgeschmack umhüllt von gesalzener Karamellsauce und einem Mantel aus goldfarbener Karamellschokolade und knusprigen Keksstückchen. Mit Belgischer Premium Karamellschokolade.

Marke: One-Shot-Pistole bei Resident Evil


----------



## Mahoy (18. Juni 2021)

Mein Abenbrot waren heute Rostbratwürste aus Hofproduktion (Bio-Kleinbauer), dazu Vollkorntoast, Aromatomaten, Gurke und (immer noch) eine irrationale Portion Oliven und selbstgemachtes Lassi.


----------



## AzRa-eL (19. Juni 2021)

Heute gab's mal Döner für die ganze Family, meiner war extra-scharf  

Danach zum Mc's Milkshake Erdbeere und Kaffee. Find den Kaffee bei McCafé von der Stärke her genau richtig.

Döner und Mc's hatte ich glaube ich an einem Tag auch noch nie - ein exotischer Samstag


----------



## Olstyle (19. Juni 2021)

Schweineschnitzel und Zuckerschoten kurz angebraten mit Apfel/Zwiebel Chutney.
Und natürlich ein (Mini-)Eis vorher und vielleicht gleich noch ein Eis als Nachtisch  .


----------



## Leonidas_I (19. Juni 2021)

Baguette mit τζατζίκι und Frikadellen mit Painmaker.


----------



## RyzA (20. Juni 2021)

Rührei mit Schnittlauch. Dazu frische Brötchen & O-Saft.



Ja---sin schrieb:


> Danach zum Mc's Milkshake Erdbeere und Kaffee. Find den Kaffee bei McCafé von der Stärke her genau richtig.


Die sind echt lecker. Auch das Softeis von Mc Donald´s.
Die Milkshakes von Müller sind auch geil. Aber viel Zucker drin.


----------



## Olstyle (20. Juni 2021)

Brezen mit Brie und Milch auf dem Balkon. Laktose Speicher gefüllt  .


----------



## soulstyle (20. Juni 2021)

Vollkornsandwiches mit Ei, Käse, Putenschinken und Remoulade.
Dazu Cay, schwarze Oliven, Tomaten, Gurken, und extra gezogenen türkischen käse.
Ist mal üppiger ausgefallen heute


----------



## Leonidas_I (20. Juni 2021)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Baguette mit τζατζίκι und Frikadellen mit Painmaker.


Noch einmal. Dieses Mal gibt's noch Tomaten dazu.

Das Baguette hätte ich mir sparen können. :/

Edit:
Ich bekomme fast nichts runter. Dann halt heute Abend.


----------



## AzRa-eL (20. Juni 2021)

Cous Cous, Avocado-Salat und Ayran🤤



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -ElCritico- (20. Juni 2021)

Salat mit Schafskäse und Dampfreis a la Inder vorbereitet, 10 km gelaufen. Ich habe immer noch keinen Hunger


----------



## HenneHuhn (20. Juni 2021)

Veggie-Knusperschnitzel, Hummus, Harissa, Oliven, Gurke, Paprika, Kirschtomaten und Fladenbrot.


----------



## RyzA (20. Juni 2021)

Ich mache mir heute Abend nochmal Lahmacun.
Die aus den Kaufland schmecken sehr gut.  Von der Marke "Kallavi".
Davon gibt es auch Pide mit Hackfleisch und mit Käse. Mit Käse die schmeckten uns nicht so gut.
Aber die mit Hackfleisch sind mega.


----------



## Mahoy (21. Juni 2021)

Gestern gab's ein Chili, welches gegen das Kriegswaffenkontrollgesetz verstößt. Heute den Rest.


----------



## HenneHuhn (21. Juni 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Gestern gab's ein Chili, welches gegen das Kriegswaffenkontrollgesetz verstößt. Heute den Rest.


Einige Zeit nach dem Verzehr wird man dann selbst zur chemisch-biologischen Waffe 

@T: ein paar Stückchen Fladenbrot zum Kaffee. 

Heute Abend werde ich mir Tofu, Paprika, Zwiebeln und grüne Bohnen mit ein bisschen Chilli, Sesamöl und Sojasoße anbraten.


----------



## soulstyle (21. Juni 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Cous Cous, Avocado-Salat und Ayran🤤
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hey @Ja---sin bist glaube ich von der Builgur Fraktion. 
Woher kommst Du aus der Türkei?
Liegt es südöstlich in der Türkei.
Afiyet olsun.

Bei uns gabs was von Mäces gestern Abend.


----------



## RyzA (21. Juni 2021)

Spaghetti Carbonara.


----------



## chill_eule (21. Juni 2021)

Heute Grillreste, "dank" Regen aber nur vom E-Grill auf dem Balkon


----------



## AzRa-eL (21. Juni 2021)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Hey @Ja---sin bist glaube ich von der Builgur Fraktion.
> Woher kommst Du aus der Türkei?
> Liegt es südöstlich in der Türkei.
> Afiyet olsun.
> ...


Wie kommst du von Cous Cous auf die Türkei?


----------



## soulstyle (21. Juni 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Wie kommst du von Cous Cous auf die Türkei?


Ist im Prinzip das gleiche.
Ich meine aber auch mal gelesen zu haben, das Du Bulgur gegessen hast.
Wie dem auch sei, sieht gut aus das Essen.








						Was ist der Unterschied zwischen Bulgur und Couscous? - FIT FOR FUN Wissen
					

Kalt, warm, herzhaft oder süß: mit Couscous und Bulgur geht alles. Aber kennst du auch den Unterschied? Und wie stets mit den Nährwerten? Lies hier...



					www.fitforfun.de


----------



## AzRa-eL (21. Juni 2021)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Ist im Prinzip das gleiche.
> Ich meine aber auch mal gelesen zu haben, das Du Bulgur gegessen hast.
> Wie dem auch sei, sieht gut aus das Essen.
> 
> ...


Ich weiß, mache nur Spaß. Aber um deine Frage zu beantworten: ich bin nicht aus der Türkei, spreche jedoch türkisch 

Lagst aber nicht ganz falsch mit Südosttürkei, bin seit ca. 10 Jahren mit einer Malatyanerin verheiratet und daher schon gut eingetürkt 
@soulstyle wo kommst du aus der Türkei her?


----------



## Olstyle (21. Juni 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Schweineschnitzel und Zuckerschoten kurz angebraten mit Apfel/Zwiebel Chutney.
> Und natürlich ein (Mini-)Eis vorher und vielleicht gleich noch ein Eis als Nachtisch  .


Und zum zweiten Mal.
Gestern "musste" spontan Duroc gegrillt werden.


----------



## Leonidas_I (21. Juni 2021)

Geflügelbratwurst mit Painmaker und Habanerostreifen, dazu Baguette und τζατζίκι

Endlich mal wieder ne normale Portion essen. Geht bei Hitze nicht.


----------



## soulstyle (21. Juni 2021)

So Abendbrot



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RyzA (22. Juni 2021)

Curryreis mit Cevapcici und gebratenen Auberginen.


----------



## HenneHuhn (22. Juni 2021)

Chefin hat selbstgemachten Tabouleh mitgebracht 😍


----------



## soulstyle (22. Juni 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Ich weiß, mache nur Spaß. Aber um deine Frage zu beantworten: ich bin nicht aus der Türkei, spreche jedoch türkisch
> 
> Lagst aber nicht ganz falsch mit Südosttürkei, bin seit ca. 10 Jahren mit einer Malatyanerin verheiratet und daher schon gut eingetürkt
> @soulstyle wo kommst du aus der Türkei her?


Ich komme aus dem Schwarzwald 
Ursprung ist aber Antakya


----------



## AzRa-eL (22. Juni 2021)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Ich komme aus dem Schwarzwald
> Ursprung ist aber Antakya


Ach schön, war erst verwirrt, ob du nicht Schwarzmeer falsch buchstabiert hast 
Mein Ursprung liegt in den Schwarzen Bergen (Montenegro) 

@Topic, heute gab's von meiner besseren Hälfte selbstgemachte Köfte (Frikadellen)


----------



## Olstyle (22. Juni 2021)

Chili mit Reis 
Nicht ganz die @Leonidas_I Menge aber doch für mehr als einen Tag.


----------



## Leonidas_I (22. Juni 2021)

Thunfischpizza mit Habanerostreifen


----------



## HenneHuhn (22. Juni 2021)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> [...] Tofu, Paprika, Zwiebeln und grüne Bohnen mit ein bisschen Chilli, Sesamöl und Sojasoße an[ge] braten.


Zu den Resten davon gab es dann noch vegetarische "Smokey BBQ Chicken Style" Dinger. Passten erstaunlich gut zu dem asiatisch angehauchten Krams, wenn man Ketjap Manis als Dip nimmt. (okay, fast alles wird besser mit Ketjap Manis )


----------



## RyzA (23. Juni 2021)

Kartoffelpüree mit Fischstäbchen und Erbsen und Möhren (in Fett und Paniermehl geschwenkt).


----------



## soulstyle (23. Juni 2021)

Gebratene Nudeln mit Gemüse und Hähnchenfleisch.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RyzA (23. Juni 2021)

@soulstyle : Guten Appetit! Dazu noch Erdnusssauce.


----------



## soulstyle (23. Juni 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> @soulstyle : Dazu noch Erdnusssauce.


Ja heute habe ich das mit Oyester Sauce zubereitet. (Zum ersten mal, schmeckt endlich genauso wie beim Asiaten).

Sonst mit Hoisin Sauce, da glaube ich, steckt auch Erdnuss drin.
Ich probiere das mal mit der Erdnusssauce, mal schauen was die Schleckermäulchen mir dazu sgaen.


----------



## RyzA (23. Juni 2021)

Wir essen die nur mit Erdnusssauce. Schmeckt sehr gut. Ist aber auch kalorienreich.


----------



## Leonidas_I (24. Juni 2021)

Den Tag Mal mit dem Frühstück starten, das es gestern nicht gab. Morgen früh (in 4 Stunden) habe ich keine Zeit um zu essen. 

Toastie mit Ei und Rindwurzen.


----------



## RyzA (24. Juni 2021)

Mettbrötchen mit Zwiebeln. Gut gewürzt.


----------



## AzRa-eL (24. Juni 2021)

Spiegelei mit Pastirma, in gewürztes Öl eingelegte Paprika und Schafskäse und natürlich eine Tasse Mokka-Kaffee.


----------



## soulstyle (24. Juni 2021)

Frühstück: Eiweißshake.
Mittag:         Rest von den gebratenen Nudeln und 2 hartgekochte Eier.
Abends:       Gemüseplatte mit selbstgemachten Karrotten /Weiskohlslat, Hähnchenbrust und Eiweisshake
und nun müde .


----------



## RyzA (24. Juni 2021)

Noch´n Bifi Ranger.


----------



## Olstyle (24. Juni 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Chili mit Reis
> Nicht ganz die @Leonidas_I Menge aber doch für mehr als einen Tag.


Heute zum letzten Mal, aber ohne Reis. 
Nun ist der Topf leer


----------



## soulstyle (25. Juni 2021)

Frühstück, besser gesagt Post Workout.
3 geckochte Eier, 1 übergereifte Banane.


----------



## RyzA (25. Juni 2021)

Heute Mittag holen wir uns Gyrosteller vom Griechen.
Mit Gyros, Pommes, Tzatziki & Krautsalat.


----------



## soulstyle (25. Juni 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Heute Mittag holen wir uns Gyrosteller vom Griechen.
> Mit Gyros, Pommes, Tzatziki & Krautsalat.


BOAHHH ich möchte wenn ich das mal niederschwellig sagen darf auch
FOODP..RNO. Fette Pommes mit Schaschliksose Majo und Rinder Gyros  mit Zaziki.
So aufhören zu träumen.

Nein bei uns gibts gleich Zuchinipuffer mit Hack, Eier und Dinkelmehl mit Frühlingsquark als Dip.


----------



## chill_eule (25. Juni 2021)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Zuchinipuffer mit Hack, Eier und Dinkelmehl mit Frühlingsquark als Dip.


Ein fast gleichwertiger Ersatz 

Heute Abend essen wir tatsächlich mal vegetarisch 

Bratkartoffeln mit Zwiebeln, dazu Spiegelei.
Keiner hat Lust wegen einmal Speck noch mal einkaufen zu gehen, also lassen wir den weg


----------



## Leonidas_I (25. Juni 2021)

Fisch mit Brot und Käse. Leider keinen Salat dazu.  

@chill_eule
Speck ist sowieso ungesund.


----------



## AzRa-eL (25. Juni 2021)

soulstyle schrieb:


> BOAHHH ich möchte wenn ich das mal niederschwellig sagen darf auch
> FOODP..RNO. Fette Pommes mit Schaschliksose Majo und Rinder Gyros  mit Zaziki.
> So aufhören zu träumen.
> 
> Nein bei uns gibts gleich Zuchinipuffer mit Hack, Eier und Dinkelmehl mit Frühlingsquark als Dip.


Wo ist das Problem, gardaşim?! Gönn dir doch einmal die Woche! 😁

Ein gesunder Körper verträgt mehr als man glauben mag, die Menge macht das Gift


----------



## soulstyle (25. Juni 2021)

Ja das stimmt schon @Ja---sin  aber hab zuviel auf den Hüften




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chill_eule (25. Juni 2021)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Speck ist sowieso ungesund.


Wie sagte schon Vicco von Bülow (_sinngemäß_)?

"Ein Leben ohne Speck ist möglich, aber sinnlos."



Außerdem stimmt das so pauschal ja schon mal nicht, die Menge machts (wie immer eigentlich).


----------



## Leonidas_I (25. Juni 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Wie sagte schon Vicco von Bülow (_sinngemäß_)?
> 
> "Ein Leben ohne Speck ist möglich, aber sinnlos."
> 
> ...


Purine bleiben Purine und sorgen langfristig für arthrotische Gelenke.
Natürlich kommt es auf die Menge an, aber das ist ein Risiko, was ich nicht eingehen wollte. 

🐷🐖🐽 No good for you!


----------



## chill_eule (25. Juni 2021)

Purine hab ich noch nie gehört  

Naja, ich Rauche und Trinke auch und ernähre mich je nach dem obs mir schmeckt... 
So unterschiedlich sind die Ansichten


----------



## Caduzzz (25. Juni 2021)

Morgen wird gekostet  

_*Kimchi*_, letztes Woche gemacht +2.Glas steht noch im Kühlschrank, und_* Gari*_, am Mittwoch gemacht. Letzte Kimchi war mir nicht scharf genug, bin noch am testen wie ich die Paste am besten mache.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RyzA (26. Juni 2021)

Unser Sohn hat bei seiner Freundin übernachtet und isst da.
Für uns haben wir heute keine Lust zu kochen und schmeissen zwei Pizza in den Backofen.
Dr. Oetker "Culinaria - Hot Dog Style".


----------



## soulstyle (26. Juni 2021)

Caduzzz schrieb:


> Morgen wird gekostet
> 
> _*Kimchi*_, letztes Woche gemacht +2.Glas steht noch im Kühlschrank, und_* Gari*_, am Mittwoch gemacht. Letzte Kimchi war mir nicht scharf genug, bin noch am testen wie ich die Paste am besten mache.
> 
> ...


Hab viel darüber gelesen und auch berichte gesehen.
Soll ja in Korea so was wie eine Nationalspeise und sehr gesund sein.
Kannst Du den Geschmackbeschreiben womit es vlt.Ähnlichkeit hat?

Bon Appetit.


----------



## HenneHuhn (26. Juni 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Unser Sohn hat bei seiner Freundin übernachtet und isst da.
> Für uns haben wir heute keine Lust zu kochen und schmeissen zwei Pizza in den Backofen.
> Dr. Oetker "Culinaria - Hot Dog Style".


Das ist ja fast so kriminell wie Pizza mit Ananas... 

Hier gibt es gleich Capeletti mit Kürbis-Füllung. Und danach zu Mutterns Geburtstag auf die Parzelle... Kuchen!


----------



## RyzA (26. Juni 2021)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Das ist ja fast so kriminell wie Pizza mit Ananas...


Hawai Pizza mag ich sehr gerne.


----------



## AzRa-eL (26. Juni 2021)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Das ist ja fast so kriminell wie Pizza mit Ananas...


Oder Schokoladen-Nudeln...

Heute wieder, nach einer Woche ohne, Kohlenhydratspeicher aufgefüllt mit Rührei mit kleinen Kartoffeln-Stücken, grüne/schwarze Oliven, und Schafskäse. Als Nachtisch ein Erdnuss-Toast und Keçiboynuzu Pekmezi-Tahin (Johannisbrot-Sirup mit Sesampaste gemischt)


----------



## RyzA (26. Juni 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Oder Schokoladen-Nudeln...


Der Vergleich hinkt!


----------



## soulstyle (26. Juni 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und Gazoz direkt aus der Türkei.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RyzA (26. Juni 2021)

Bei uns gab es eben noch Knoblauchecken. Die von "Knack & Back".


----------



## AzRa-eL (26. Juni 2021)

Schön Eis essen mit meinen zwei Bambini🤤



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Die Portion ist zu klein. Ich brauch ne Badewanne...


----------



## Caduzzz (26. Juni 2021)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Hab viel darüber gelesen und auch berichte gesehen.
> Soll ja in Korea so was wie eine Nationalspeise und sehr gesund sein.
> Kannst Du den Geschmackbeschreiben womit es vlt.Ähnlichkeit hat?
> 
> Bon Appetit.



Ist halt eingelegter Chinakohl. Also eher "eingelegt/fermentiert" sauer. Nicht ganz so knackig wie z.B. eingelegter Weißkohl. Konsistenz eher wie Sauerkraut.
ABER. Kimchi ist meist ziemlich scharf (Chili und Ingwer) und hat ziemlich viel Knoblauch.
Aber das kann man sich ja je nach Geschmack anpassen. Kimchirezepte gibt es wie Sand am Meer und Einwohner in Korea.
Ich habe halt noch Mohrrübe/Karotte und Frühlingszwiebeln hineingeschnippelt. Läßt du einfach eine Woche im Kühlschrank ziehen und dann hält sich das ggf. noch Wochen.
Die Paste mache ich selber. Die kannst du aber auch im AsiaMarkt kaufen. Aber ich weiß lieber was drin ist (also ohne "E"s und Konservierungsstoffe), deshalb mache ich eine einfache Paste selber.
War mir aber bisher immer zu viel Paste; für mich soll der Kohl nicht darin schwimmen. Und bei dem gezeigten Glas bzw. Mischung habe ich den Kohl anscheinend nicht gut von der Salzlake abgespült. Ist mir leider zu salzig geworden 

Aber bis auf schnippeln und paar Wartezeiten in der Zubereitung ist Kimchi eigentlich total einfach selbst zu machen. 

Ach ja, und "Gari" ist eingelegter Ingwer, wie es die meisten vom Sushi her kennen. Klar gibt's auch überall zu kaufen, aber selbst ist der Mann bzw. Hobbykoch. Außerdem schnippel ich gerne, da ich dabei so gut abschalten kann. Für mich meine Art von ZEN Meditation.


----------



## RyzA (27. Juni 2021)

Rührei mit Paprika und Zwiebeln. Dazu frische Brötchen und O-Saft.


----------



## AzRa-eL (27. Juni 2021)

Palačinke


----------



## Eyren (27. Juni 2021)

Grade entdeckt den thread da mach ich doch mal mit.

Frühstück gibt's heute 250g Magerquark, ein "Schluck" Kirschsaft, eine Banane und 50g Himbeeren.


----------



## RyzA (27. Juni 2021)

Heute Mittag lassen wir ausfallen. Meine Frau hat heute Geburtstag und nachher Kaffee trinken im Kreise der Familie.
Sie hat 3 Kuchen gebacken. Philadelphia-Zitronentorte, Erdbeerkuchen und Paradiescreme-Kuchen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (27. Juni 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Heute Mittag lassen wir ausfallen. Meine Frau hat heute Geburtstag und nachher Kaffee trinken im Kreise der Familie.
> Sie hat 3 Kuchen gebacken. Philadelphia-Zitronentorte, Erdbeerkuchen und Paradiescreme-Kuchen.


Alles Gute!🥳


----------



## Eyren (27. Juni 2021)

Alles Gute unbekannterweise.


----------



## RyzA (27. Juni 2021)

Danke! Der Besuch kann kommen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AzRa-eL (27. Juni 2021)

Der Hunger kann kommen...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eyren (27. Juni 2021)

So dann mal an das Abendessen.

Einen großen Salat aus Gurke,Tomaten und Radieschen.  Dazu Grille ich mir 250g Lachs und heute darf gesündigt werden sagt mein Magen.....

Also gibt's noch ein halbes Knoblauchbaguette dazu.

Meiner Frau Grille ich noch Hähnchen-Innenbrustfilets, die wird sie vermutlich nicht alle schaffen also gibt's davon noch ein paar für mich.


Edit sagt: wie man sehen kann ist meine Frau an meinem Gewicht schuld.... muss immer ihre Reste essen weil Lebensmittel wegwerfen geht gar nicht 😉


----------



## soulstyle (27. Juni 2021)

Isch abe mir verrdient 
Aana Kebap, Wings, und Kusbasisis.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AzRa-eL (27. Juni 2021)

Egal was Gourmets dieser Welt behaupten: DAS BESTE ESSEN IST GEGRILLTES FLEISCH!🤤


----------



## Eyren (28. Juni 2021)

Frühhhhhstüüüück!

50g kernige Haferflocken,  eine Banane, eine Birne und 200ml Milch 3.8%


----------



## RyzA (28. Juni 2021)

"Spezial" Nudelsalat welchen meine Frau schon gestern vorbereitet hat.
Mit Fleischwurst, Senf, Mayo, Curry, Salzgurken und Mais.
Davon essen wir 2 Tage. 
Vielleicht machen wir noch Hähnchenschnitzel dazu. Aber mir reicht der eigentlich so.


----------



## Eyren (28. Juni 2021)

Soba Yakitori Chicken als pre Workout 😉

Heute Abend wird ..... gegrillt!

Rindersteaks dazu Salat und eine Folienkartoffel mit Kräuterquark.


----------



## HenneHuhn (28. Juni 2021)

Mal wieder fetter Liebeskummer im Freundeskreis, Federvieh to the rescue! Also wird es heute vermutlich Pizza und Ben & Jerry's geben.


----------



## chill_eule (28. Juni 2021)

Mann oder Frau @HenneHuhn?

Meinen Kumpels dürfte ich jedenfalls nicht mit Eis kommen, sondern müsste mit nem eisgekühlten Sixpack aufschlagen


----------



## HenneHuhn (28. Juni 2021)

@chill_eule 

Die Betroffene ist ne Frau. Die trinkt zwar bei durchschnittlichen Kneipenabenden gerne den einen oder anderen Dude unter'n Tisch, aber in der Situation sind Pizza und Eis dann doch angesagter. Ich bin froh drum, verkatert Arbeiten am nächsten Morgen tue ich mir mittlerweile nicht mehr an


----------



## chill_eule (28. Juni 2021)

Aber... Aber...

Kein Alkohol ist doch auch keine Lösung!


----------



## Leonidas_I (28. Juni 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Aber... Aber...
> 
> Kein Alkohol ist doch auch keine Lösung!


Du lügst! Seitdem ich nichts trinke, begleite ich viel seltener unbekannte Menschen nach Hause. 

On topic:
Brot mit Wurst und Käse.


----------



## chill_eule (28. Juni 2021)

Früher™ war doch aber meistens genau DAS das Ziel, Jemand _quasi_ Unbekannten nach Hause zu begleiten 
Zumindest so lange, bis ich meine Frau (und die Kumpels Ihre) kennengelernt habe(n) 

@Topic: Heute gibts in Ermangelung an Ideen, und vor allem Lust am Kochen bei der Wärme, schnödes "Abendbrot":
Brötchen, Aufschnitt, gekochtes Ei usw.


----------



## Olstyle (28. Juni 2021)

Samstag haben wir auf Wanderung einen schönen Biergarten entdeckt. Da "damals" aber noch ordentlich km zu laufen waren kehren wir heute zum Spare-Ribs Tag zurück um auch die Küche gründlich zu testen.


----------



## Caduzzz (28. Juni 2021)

Zum Glück habe ich Urlaub, sonst wär' ich ausgetickt. Frag mich was heute los ist. Ich wollte nur ein Bund Frühlingszwiebeln.
1 Supermarkt, 1 Obstladen, 3 Asiamärkte...im Letzten gab's dann endlich welche.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Serviervorschlag)^^


----------



## Eyren (28. Juni 2021)

Zwiebel?

Grillen!

Sry bin im Grillwahn. Ich verstehe einfach nicht das es Menschen gibt die das nicht mögen.


----------



## HenneHuhn (28. Juni 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Aber... Aber...
> 
> Kein Alkohol ist doch auch keine Lösung!



Ja, letztlich wurden es Pizza am Deich und ein paar wenige (wirklich nur ganz wenige, Herr Machtweister, Ehrenwort!) Bier in einer Kneipe


----------



## Eyren (29. Juni 2021)

Ich mag solche Themen,  leider viel zu spät entdeckt. 

Frühhhhhhhhstückchen!

120g Harzer Rolle und ein Becher Buttermilch.

Weils schön macht oder so.....


----------



## Caduzzz (29. Juni 2021)

Eyren schrieb:


> 120g Harzer Rolle und ein Becher Buttermilch.



120g??? Meine Güte. Ich bekomme bis 9Uhr/10Uhr maximal 'ne kleine Schüssel Smacks+Haferflocken runter....dafür 3 Tassen Kaffee. Frühstück ist für mich eher eine Pflichtveranstaltung um einfach den Magen für den Tagesstart zu füllen.


----------



## Eyren (29. Juni 2021)

Ist bei mir ähnlich. Aber ich muss mir das halt antrainieren.

Hab 15 Jahre von Zigaretten und Kaffee gelebt.

04:30Uhr aufstehen, Kippe drehen, rauchen und Kaffee saufen bis 12-13Uhr.

Dann kam der Hunger also erstmal halbes Fladenbrot mit Dönerfleisch.  So eine einfache Dönertasche war zu wenig.

16Uhr Feierabend,  2-6 Flaschen Bier auf der Heimfahrt und dann wieder Hunger.

Also wieder essen was Freundin gekocht hatte oder wenn ich Single war lecker McDonalds. 

Ayo vor 6 Jahren hab ich das Rauchen aufgehört und versuche mich seit dem wieder auf einen Punkt Null zu bringen bei dem ich ansetzen kann.

Aber genug Tränen vergossen 😉

Heute nachmittag Grille ich meiner Frau und mir lecker Schweinefilet und dazu gibt's frische Champignons ebenfalls gegrillt angemacht mit Zwiebeln.


----------



## RyzA (29. Juni 2021)

Kartoffelgitter und Chicken Nuggets. Sollte heute schnell gehen.

Ja morgens habe ich meistens auch keinen Hunger. Trinke aber auch Kaffee mit Milch & Zucker.
Wenn ich schwerer körperlich arbeite kriege ich aber zur Frühstückszeit Hunger.


----------



## Caduzzz (29. Juni 2021)

Oje, ich mach drei Kreuze, dass ich nicht mehr so früh aufstehen muss. Aber als ich vor ein paar Jahren eine Weile im Schichtdienst gearbeitet habe, habe ich mir auch ein konsequentes frühstücken angewöhnt. Sonst wär ich im Frühdienst um 9Uhr aus den Latschen gekippt.

Ach ja, bei uns gibt's heute "Freitagsessen" 
Ist bei uns immer Baguette o.ä. mit Salat und Antipasti (Oliven, Pasten, Artschocken etc.); hat sich so unter dem Namen eingebürgert, da wir bzw. meistens ja ich oft Freitags am Ende der Woche keine Lust hatte/n zu kochen.


----------



## RyzA (29. Juni 2021)

Brötchen mit Forellenfilet.  Dazu Ayran.


----------



## AzRa-eL (29. Juni 2021)

"Abendessen" ist heute After Workout Milkshake mit Maracuja Geschmack, eine Aprikose und eine Banane. Lets get ripped.


----------



## HenneHuhn (29. Juni 2021)

Spaghetti mit Tomatensoße und "geriebenem Hartkäse". Diese Eigenmarken-Komplettpackung vom Discounter. Kulinarik ist anders, aber wenn man echt null Bock hat auf a) einkaufen b) richtig kochen oder c) was  bestellen, dann muss halt der Vorratsschrank geplündert werden.


----------



## Olstyle (29. Juni 2021)

Bei mir gab es heute Spaghetti Carbonara als einfache Lösung. Während die Nudeln eh etwas brauchen ein paar Eier zu trennen ist jetzt nicht gerade Aufwand und das Ergebnis doch leckerer als die Pesto/Saucen-Gläser.


----------



## Leonidas_I (30. Juni 2021)

Grad mein Frühfrühstück gegessen, weil ich morgens zu faul dafür bin.

Brote mit Käse und Wurst, dazu Milch.


----------



## Caduzzz (30. Juni 2021)

Da meine holde Gattin heute Mädelsabend hat, gibt es *flüster* Instant-Ramen. Aber nicht ohne zu schnippeln bzw. was frisches hinzu zu geben (auch wenn die Kräuter da nicht rein kommen, egal. Bin da nicht so dogmatisch...)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt geh' ich platzen^^ zwei Eier waren zuviel (vor allem zu lang gekocht und nicht mariniert für Ramen. War ja Instant^^), aber sie mussten weg.


----------



## AzRa-eL (30. Juni 2021)

Caduzzz schrieb:


> Da meine holde Gattin heute Mädelsabend hat, gibt es *flüster* Instant-Ramen. Aber nicht ohne zu schnippeln bzw. was frisches hinzu zu geben (auch wenn die Kräuter da nicht rein kommen, egal. Bin da nicht so dogmatisch...)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sieht wirklich super aus, du begeisterst mich zunehmend für die fernöstliche Küche!


----------



## Caduzzz (30. Juni 2021)

Danke, das freut mich


----------



## Olstyle (30. Juni 2021)

Heute Nachmittag gab es Makkaroni mit Spinat und Gorgonzola-Sauce, aber gekauft im Biergarten. Vor dem Bestellen dachte ich noch das hab ich eigentlich auch fast alles zu Hause, nachher dass ich aber deutlich großzügiger mit dem Gorgonzola wäre.

Und kennt ihr eigentlich diese Momente wo euch wieder auffällt dass ihr ja eigentlich erwachsen seid und jederzeit unglaublich viel Süßzeug kaufen könntet? Kurze Rede gar kein Sinn: Letzte Woche hab ich beim Einkaufen eine nicht ganz kleine Packung Cola-Flaschen gekauft und irgendwie ist die vorhin leer geworden  .


----------



## Caduzzz (30. Juni 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Und kennt ihr eigentlich diese Momente wo euch wieder auffällt dass ihr ja eigentlich erwachsen seid und jederzeit unglaublich viel Süßzeug kaufen könntet?



Bin da auch sehr anfällig für neue Produkte an der Supermarktkasse. Kann da maulig sein wie ein Fünfjähriger  Meine Freundin meckert fast schon, da ich immer irgendein Süßkram kaufe, aufmache und anknabber....aber nicht aufesse^^


----------



## Leonidas_I (1. Juli 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Und kennt ihr eigentlich diese Momente wo euch wieder auffällt dass ihr ja eigentlich erwachsen seid und jederzeit unglaublich viel Süßzeug kaufen könntet?


Nein.  
Ich nehme so wenig Zucker zu mir, dass ich selbst normale Milch als süß empfinde.

On topic:
Brot mit Fisch und Salat.


----------



## Olstyle (1. Juli 2021)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Nein.
> Ich nehme so wenig Zucker zu mir, dass ich selbst normale Milch als süß empfinde.


Ersetze Süßzeug durch irgend welche ungesunden Snacks -> immer noch so unpassend?


----------



## Leonidas_I (1. Juli 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ersetze Süßzeug durch irgend welche ungesunden Snacks -> immer noch so unpassend?


Jupp. 
Es gibt schon mal Fastfood, wenn man nicht kochen will, aber keine Snacks.
Abgesehen von Hauptmahlzeiten esse ich so gut wie nichts.


----------



## RyzA (1. Juli 2021)

Backkartoffel mit Spiegeleier (beidseitig angebraten).


----------



## Caduzzz (1. Juli 2021)

Bratkartoffeln mit Fischstäbchen.  Ist aber noch in der Planung...muss erst hier schreiben und dann laaangsam meinen trägen Körper in die Küche schwingen


----------



## Olstyle (1. Juli 2021)

Pute mit Broccoli, Basmatireis und meiner Interpretation von Thai-Curry.


----------



## chill_eule (1. Juli 2021)

Ich hab heute "Fusion"-Küche gemacht:

Spaghetti-Gyros-Auflauf



War aber sehr lecker


----------



## RyzA (1. Juli 2021)

Brötchen mit Corned Beef.


----------



## soulstyle (1. Juli 2021)

Mittag, Hähnchen Süsssauer mit Reis.
Abendmahl, Salat mit bissl Sylter Dressing, und Hähnchengrillfackeln.
Eiweisshake als Betthupferl 

@RyzA hast Du schon mal die Corned Beef von Tulip aus der Dose probiert?
Ich finde die umwerfend lecker.
Könnte etwas grobkörniger sein aber ich finde Geschmack total gut!


----------



## RyzA (1. Juli 2021)

soulstyle schrieb:


> @RyzA hast Du schon mal die Corned Beef von Tulip aus der Dose probiert?
> Ich finde die umwerfend lecker.
> Könnte etwas grobkörniger sein aber ich finde Geschmack total gut!


Kenne ich noch nicht. Danke für den Tipp! 

Apropos Rind: Ich hätte mal wieder richtig Bock auf Rinderrouladen mit Knödel, Sauce und Rotkohl.
Muß mal wieder meine Eltern anrufen.   Die machen die besten Rouladen die ich kenne.


----------



## Eyren (1. Juli 2021)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Mittag, Hähnchen Süsssauer mit Reis.
> Abendmahl, Salat mit bissl Sylter Dressing, und Hähnchengrillfackeln.
> Eiweisshake als Betthupferl
> 
> ...


Wenn Corned Beef dann doch bitte:





__





						Eidmann Wurstkonserven, 12er Pack (12 x 125 g) : Amazon.de: Lebensmittel & Getränke
					

Eidmann Wurstkonserven, 12er Pack (12 x 125 g) : Amazon.de: Lebensmittel & Getränke



					www.amazon.de
				




Ist einfach göttlich!

Oder den Klassiker:





__





						4x200gr Dosen Herford - Corned Beef "German Grad" Dose : Amazon.de: Lebensmittel & Getränke
					

4x200gr Dosen Herford - Corned Beef "German Grad" Dose : Amazon.de: Lebensmittel & Getränke



					www.amazon.de
				




Der Rest ist doch nur "Wurst" 😜


----------



## RyzA (1. Juli 2021)

Eyren schrieb:


> Oder den Klassiker:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lustig. Die Marke heisst "Hereford" und die schreiben da  "Herford". Das ist nämlich meine Heimatstadt.


----------



## HenneHuhn (2. Juli 2021)

Eine Tasse Gemüsebrühe. Das Kneipen-Quiz heute Abend ist doch etwas ausgeartet, und Gemüsebrühe vor dem Schlafengehen ist das beste Rezept, das ich kenne, um den schweren Schädel am nächsten (Arbeits-) Tag zu verringern 😆


----------



## Leonidas_I (2. Juli 2021)

Zuckerarmes Müsli mit Milch.
Edit: Ja, wieder ne komische Uhrzeit, aber morgen keine Zeit fürs Frühstück.


----------



## RyzA (2. Juli 2021)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Edit: Ja, wieder ne komische Uhrzeit, aber morgen keine Zeit fürs Frühstück.


Bis dahin hat man doch längst wieder alles verdaut.


----------



## Leonidas_I (2. Juli 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Bis dahin hat man doch längst wieder alles verdaut.


Kohlenhydratspeicher sind dann morgens bereits aufgefüllt. Die leeren sich ja nicht ohne Aktivität. Demnach das optimalste, was man machen kann, wenn man morgens direkt physisch aktiv ist. 
Aber... denjenigen möchte ich sehen, der innerhalb von 4 Stunden Müsli komplett verdaut. 

On topic:
Pasta Bolognese.


----------



## RyzA (2. Juli 2021)

Wir machen uns Cheeseburger selber.


----------



## HenneHuhn (2. Juli 2021)

Nachher Grillen mit Arbeitskollegen. Mal gucken, was die syrische und die irakische Grillkultur so hergeben


----------



## chill_eule (2. Juli 2021)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> was die syrische und die irakische Grillkultur so hergeben



Sehr viel Fleisch, vermute ich


----------



## HenneHuhn (2. Juli 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Sehr viel Fleisch, vermute ich


Ich hoffe drauf


----------



## AzRa-eL (2. Juli 2021)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Ich hoffe drauf


Und? Erwartungen erfüllt? 

@top, gebratene Leber- und Paprikastücke mit Bulgur. Zum Dessert gab eine geschnittene Mango.


----------



## soulstyle (2. Juli 2021)

So bei uns gibts gleich Sac-Kavurma.
Und Humus
Und Pide



chill_eule schrieb:


> Sehr viel Fleisch, vermute ich



Die Syrische Küche ist auch für seine sehr vielen kalten Vorspeisen bakannt.


----------



## AzRa-eL (2. Juli 2021)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Die Syrische Küche ist auch für seine sehr vielen kalten Vorspeisen bakannt.


Haben wir bei uns aber auch, nennt sich sogar gleich: Mezze


----------



## soulstyle (2. Juli 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Haben wir bei uns aber auch, nennt sich sogar gleich: Mezze


Ich wiederspreche ungern jasin, ja mittlerweile gibts das überall im Mittelmeerraum, Kaukasus, Balkan...wie Du das sagst.
Der Ursprung allerdings liegt in Persien und arabischen Raum, frühe Übernahme der Speisen "Mezze" als auch andere Speisen, erfolgte durch das osmanische Reich bedingt durch die Eroberungen.
Die dann bis Wien vorgedrungen sind und den Kaffee in Wien vergessen haben .

Ist ja auch egal Hauptsache es schmeckt uns.


----------



## HenneHuhn (2. Juli 2021)

Wir hatten gewaltige Berge an Lamm-Kebab, und dann klassisch mit Zwiebeln, Tomaten, Gurken, Petersilie-Zweigen und frischen Minzblättern in dünnes Fladenbrot eingerollt. So simpel, so köstlich! Und alles außer dem Lammhack und den Fladenbroten direkt aus dem Kleingarten des Gastgebers. Zum Abschluss dann Cay und eine Shisha. 

War fast wie Urlaub. 

PS: ich bin fasziniert, wie süß die Kollegen den Cay trinken konnten. Ich fand ihn schon aus der Kanne (war schon mit Zucker aufgekocht) fast zu süß. Und die Kollegen schmeißen sich noch vier Würfel Zucker ins Glas... 😆


----------



## AzRa-eL (2. Juli 2021)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Ich wiederspreche ungern jasin, ja mittlerweile gibts das überall im Mittelmeerraum, Kaukasus, Balkan...wie Du das sagst.
> Der Ursprung allerdings liegt in Persien und arabischen Raum, frühe Übernahme der Speisen "Mezze" als auch andere Speisen, erfolgte durch das osmanische Reich bedingt durch die Eroberungen.
> Die dann bis Wien vorgedrungen sind und den Kaffee in Wien vergessen haben .
> 
> Ist ja auch egal Hauptsache es schmeckt uns.


Du widersprichst mir ja auch nicht - ich weiß, dass der Ursprung arabisch ist, wie so vieles im Orient durch die islamische Expansion der Araber und viel später der Osmanen 

Das spiegelt sich ja auch nicht nur im Essen, sondern vielmehr an unseren Sprachen, die lauter arabische Begriffe und Idiome übernommen haben.


----------



## Caduzzz (2. Juli 2021)

Bei eurem ganzen "Fleisch-Gelaber" bekommt man schon wieder Hunger 

Hier gab's heute als Vorspeise Rote Beete-Fenchel-Carpaccio (ohne Ziegenkäse, da es ja noch eine Hauptmahlzeit gab^^).
Fußballabend, da wollte ich nicht den ganzen Abend hungern, deshalb mal 'ne Vorspeise. Letztendlich gab's dann Rote Beete-Wasabi Ravioli (hand- aber nicht selbstgemacht. Von einer kleinen Manufaktur vom Wochenmarkt; kein Foto-hatte Hunger)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw.: schöner Thread + Danke. man bekommt echt viele Anregungen zum Kochen !


----------



## RyzA (3. Juli 2021)

Bei uns gibt es gleich einen Nudelauflauf mit Hähnchenbruststreifen und Aprikosen in einer Curry-Sahnesauce.


----------



## Olstyle (3. Juli 2021)

Weißes Rührei mit Schinken, irgendwie müssen die Reste der Carbonara ja verarbeitet werden.


----------



## soulstyle (3. Juli 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Bei uns gibt es gleich einen Nudelauflauf mit Hähnchenbruststreifen und Aprikosen in einer Curry-Sahnesauce.


Hmmmh ist ja fast schon ein Gedicht und keine Speise .

Bei uns gabs French Toast zum Frühstück.

So nun gehts ans Eisen biegen


----------



## Leonidas_I (3. Juli 2021)

Pasta Bolognese als Frühstück und Mittagessen in einem. Evtl. auch schon als Abendessen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (3. Juli 2021)

Heute mal klassisch:

Sucuk im Rührei. 
Beilagen: Oliven, Schafskäse, Tomaten und Gurken.
Dessert: Tahin-Sirup-Paste und Mokka-Kaffee


----------



## RyzA (3. Juli 2021)

Mokka-Kaffee ist mir zu stark. Aber den Rest mag ich sehr gerne.


----------



## AzRa-eL (3. Juli 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Mokka-Kaffee ist mir zu stark.


Man gewöhnt sich, ich mag aber auch Espresso sehr gerne 

Nur eins ist mir zu stark: Coldbrew! Kennst du das?


----------



## RyzA (3. Juli 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Man gewöhnt sich, ich mag aber auch Espresso sehr gerne


Der ist mir auch zu stark.



> Nur eins ist mir zu stark: Coldbrew! Kennst du das?


Nicht wirklich. Aber noch stärker als die anderen?


----------



## HenneHuhn (3. Juli 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Der ist mir auch zu stark.
> 
> 
> Nicht wirklich. Aber noch stärker als die anderen?



Was für einen "Kaffee" trinkst du dann überhaupt?


----------



## Olstyle (3. Juli 2021)

Ich trinke eigentlich gerne Espresso, aber gleichzeitig vertrage ich Koffein total schlecht


----------



## chill_eule (3. Juli 2021)

Kaffe schwarz, gerne stark.
Vor ein paar Jahren, als ein Kumpel von mir noch als Barista gearbeitet hat, gabs dort im "Kaffeehaus" immer _Americano _


----------



## Eyren (3. Juli 2021)

Heute morgen ein Ei dazu ne Scheibe Brot mit Himbeermarmelade.

Gleich nach dem Sport gibt's noch einen Proteinshake.

Heute Abend dann gegrillte Hähnchenbrust mit Tomaten/Gurken/Fetasalat.


----------



## AzRa-eL (3. Juli 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich. Aber noch stärker als die anderen?


Cold Brew ist Kaffeepulver in Wasser 8-9 Stunden gekühlt ziehen lassen. Ich krieg von dem Zeug instant Durchfall/Kopfschmerzen/Zittern


----------



## HenneHuhn (3. Juli 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ich trinke eigentlich gerne Espresso, aber gleichzeitig vertrage ich Koffein total schlecht


Espresso hat tatsächlich sogar weniger Koffein als schnöder Filter"kaffee" (im Durchschnitt, auf den Koffeingehalt pro 100ml gerechnet)

@T: Ein Schälchen Griesbrei. Problem: offensichtlich war es Hartweizengries. Dumm, wenn Vorratsdosen nicht klar beschriftet sind 
Also war es eigentlich eher eine Griessuppe mit Griesklößen als Einlage


----------



## Olstyle (3. Juli 2021)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Espresso hat tatsächlich sogar weniger Koffein als schnöder Filter"kaffee" (im Durchschnitt, auf den Koffeingehalt pro 100ml gerechnet)


Filter Kaffe in der Frühmorgenbesprechung zu trinken zu der wir zu unchristlicher Zeit los fahren mussten ist auch ein Fehler den ich nur ein Mal gemacht habe. Laserpointer zweihändigt bedienen weil die Hand so zittert beeindruckt den Kunden unheimlich  .


----------



## Eyren (3. Juli 2021)

Grillen fällt grade ins Wasser..... Also Hähnchenbrust gebraten zum Salat


----------



## AzRa-eL (3. Juli 2021)

Eyren schrieb:


> Grillen fällt grade ins Wasser..... Also Hähnchenbrust gebraten zum Salat


Ich war leider mittendrin. Musste kurzerhand den Grill mit Räder unter's Pavillon parken.

@topic, gegrilltes Fleisch❤


----------



## RyzA (3. Juli 2021)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Was für einen "Kaffee" trinkst du dann überhaupt?


Ganz normalen Bohnenkaffee. Meistens frisch aufgebrüht im Keramikfilter.
Mit Milch & Zucker.  3 Löffel pro großer Tasse. 
Aber ich will den Zucker noch reduzieren.


----------



## Eyren (3. Juli 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ganz normalen Bohnenkaffee. Meistens frisch aufgebrüht im Keramikfilter.
> Mit Milch & Zucker.  3 Löffel pro großer Tasse.
> Aber ich will den Zucker noch reduzieren.


Milch macht übrigens laut meinem damaligen Monteur krumme Beine.

Ach und Zucker mach dir keine Sorgen,  mein Kollege trinkt seinen Kaffee mit 8-10 Löffeln Zucker "leicht süß" und hat nen sixpack der Drecksack.


----------



## Caduzzz (3. Juli 2021)

Jungs, immer her mit den Photos!  Bei dem ganzen Gegrille läuft mir das Wasser im Munde zusammen!

Heute gab's "Japanische Hausmannskost".  Tonkatsu Schnitzel mit Reis, Weißkohlsalat (gekauft) und selbstgemachter, einfacher, Tonkatsusauce.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Eyren
Nicht Milch...."Quark macht stark. Quark alleene macht krumme Beene."


----------



## RyzA (3. Juli 2021)

@Caduzzz : Das sieht sehr lecker aus. Ist das eine Art Sesamsoße?


----------



## Caduzzz (3. Juli 2021)

@RyzA 

Danke  Jein, eine Sauce mit Sesam (geröstet und leicht klein gestößelt). Ordentlich Sesam noch oben drüber^^
Wenn du magst poste ich mal hier das Rezept; wirklich ein einfaches Rezept, aber zu Fleisch ganz lecker und schnell gemacht.


----------



## RyzA (3. Juli 2021)

Caduzzz schrieb:


> Wenn du magst poste ich mal hier das Rezept; wirklich ein einfaches Rezept, aber zu Fleisch ganz lecker und schnell gemacht.


Ja gerne. Mach mal bitte.  Gucke ich mir später (oder Morgen) dann an... erstmal weiter Fußball gucken... schönen Abend noch!


----------



## Caduzzz (3. Juli 2021)

dir auch, Danke 

Einfache, schnelle Tonkatsu Sauce:

1/2 TL Zitronensaft (ich nehme meist eher fast den Saft einer halben Zitrone)
2 EL Tomatenketchup
4 EL Worcestersauce
2 TL Senf (mittelscharf)
4 TL Sojasauce (helle Sojasauce find ich da besser)
4 EL brauner Zucker (drei TL reichen mMn, bißchen abhängig wie süß der Ketchup ist..)
1 Prise Salz
40g Sesamsamen (in der Pfanne anrösten, mit Mörser oder Schale+Löffel  zerkleinern)

Alles zusammen rühren, fertig


----------



## Eyren (3. Juli 2021)

Caduzzz schrieb:


> Jungs, immer her mit den Photos!  Bei dem ganzen Gegrille läuft mir das Wasser im Munde zusammen!
> 
> Heute gab's "Japanische Hausmannskost".  Tonkatsu Schnitzel mit Reis, Weißkohlsalat (gekauft) und selbstgemachter, einfacher, Tonkatsusauce.
> 
> ...


Der ist gut 👍

Fotos gibt's nicht, bin mehr so der "Rühlkoch" bei mir sieht es nach em kochen wie ein Thunfischshake aus 😉


----------



## chill_eule (3. Juli 2021)

Caduzzz schrieb:


> 2 EL Tomatenketchup
> 4 EL Worcestersauce


Damit kochen die Japaner?


----------



## Caduzzz (3. Juli 2021)

Tonkatsusauce ist quasi die japanische Version einer "BBQ Sauce"


----------



## soulstyle (3. Juli 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Mokka-Kaffee ist mir zu stark. Aber den Rest mag ich sehr gerne.


Kannst den ja mal in Milch aufkochen.
Köstlich.


----------



## AzRa-eL (4. Juli 2021)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Kannst den ja mal in Milch aufkochen.
> Köstlich.


Das ist bei uns die Kinderversion


----------



## soulstyle (4. Juli 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Das ist bei uns die Kinderversion


Wir sind doch alle Kinder...Adam und Evas Kinder😂🥰


----------



## Eyren (4. Juli 2021)

Sodale Frühstück. 

Mehrkornbrot mit Körnigem Frischkäse,  gehackte Petersilie, Salz, bunter Pfeffer.  Darauf dann eine Tomate man soll sich ja mal etwas gönnen.

Dazu gibt es typisch Deutsch das gekochte Ei und eine Kanne Kaffee. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eyren (4. Juli 2021)

So 6 Std. davon 2std. Brust/Trizeps Training später gibt's einen Snack.

Dose Thunfisch, rote Zwiebel, bissl Remoulade.

Dazu wie immer Gurkensticks und Tomaten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caduzzz (4. Juli 2021)

"Fish&Chips" gab's heute.
Also geschnippelte Ofenkartoffeln mit Fischstückchen in Bierteig ausgebacken.


----------



## soulstyle (4. Juli 2021)

Sarma mit Naturjoghurt und 2 Hähnchenbrustfilets.

Als Betthupferl gibts gleich noch ein Thunfischbaguette.


----------



## chill_eule (4. Juli 2021)

Ich hoffe schön _englisch_ mit salt'n'vinegar? 

Sonst sinds ja quasi nur Pommes mit Fischstäbchen 

Heute gegrillt bei Eltern. Aus dem geplanten Pool-Aufbau ist nix geworden also hatten wir dafür Zeit.


----------



## HenneHuhn (4. Juli 2021)

War faul, habe bestellt. Jetzt gibt es Gyros-Auflauf in Metaxa-Sauce, dazu Pommes, Pizzabrötchen und gemischter Salat. Bin ganz begeistert über die unerwartete Fülle an Beilagen, die mitgeliefert wurden.


----------



## Caduzzz (4. Juli 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Ich hoffe schön _englisch_ mit salt'n'vinegar?
> 
> Sonst sinds ja quasi nur Pommes mit Fischstäbchen
> 
> Heute gegrillt bei Eltern. Aus dem geplanten Pool-Aufbau ist nix geworden also hatten wir dafür Zeit.



Leider hab' ich keinen Malt Vinegar hier, deshalb nur etwas ordinären Weißweinessig.
Wundert mich allerdings ein bißchen, dass du da so viel wert drauf legst, wenn du anscheinend nicht mal den Unterschied zwischen einer Panade(Fischstäbchen) und Bierteig kennst 

Mir hat's geschmeckt  Nächste Mal pack ich dir was ab, in Zeitungspapier wenn du willst 

@Eyren
Bei Thunfisch und roter Zwiebel kann ich dir empfehlen anstatt Remoulade mal den Saft einer Limone rein, Salz+Pfeffer, bißchen bißchen rote Chili (am besten frisch, Menge nach Geschmack) und bißchen frischen Koriander, 1/2 Stunde im Kühlschrank ziehen lassen - im Sommer sehr erfrischend


----------



## chill_eule (4. Juli 2021)

Ich schrieb ja "quasi" dazu, klar ist ein ordentlicher Bierteig was anderes als ne billige Panierung 

Aber kauf/bestellt mal _irgendwo_ Fish'n'Chips... da gibts dann in 99% der Fälle schnöde Pommes mit Mayo und eine unsägliche Knoblauchsauce dazu  Und halt oft noch nicht mal Bierteig...
Sondern "quasi" Fischstäbchen und Pommes... Selbst an der Küste beim Fischimbiss auf der Strandpromenade...

Das Original schmeckt halt einfach geil 


Caduzzz schrieb:


> Nächste Mal pack ich dir was ab, in Zeitungspapier wenn du willst


Ja bitte. Versand zahl ich natürlich, Hermes oder DHL?


----------



## Caduzzz (4. Juli 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Aber kauf/bestellt mal _irgendwo_ Fish'n'Chips... da gibts dann in 99% der Fälle schnöde Pommes mit Mayo und eine unsägliche Knoblauchsauce dazu  Und halt oft noch nicht mal Bierteig...
> Sondern "quasi" Fischstäbchen und Pommes... Selbst an der Küste beim Fischimbiss auf der Strandpromenade...
> 
> Das Original schmeckt halt einfach geil
> ...


Ja, ist leider oft 'ne Katastrophe. Ich denke DHL, Hermes hat zwar drölfmillionen Versandshops hier, aber mit denen hab' ich nur schlechte Erfahrungen


----------



## chill_eule (4. Juli 2021)

Caduzzz schrieb:


> aber mit denen hab' ich nur schlechte Erfahrungen


Um so eher würde ich doch mal ein _stinkiges_ Paket mit Fisch und Fett drin da abgeben


----------



## Leonidas_I (4. Juli 2021)

Hört auf zu essen und bewegt euch, sonst werdet ihr alle fett! 

Dürüm und so.


----------



## Olstyle (4. Juli 2021)

22km gelaufen, danach das Pfefferschnitzel im Biergarten trotzdem nicht geschafft. 
Vielleicht lag es aber einfach an den größeren Mengen Erdbeeren unterwegs.


----------



## RyzA (4. Juli 2021)

Butterbrot mit Schinken. Dazu Tomaten-Gemüsesaft mit Meersalz gesalzen und etwas Tabasco.


----------



## Eyren (4. Juli 2021)

Caduzzz schrieb:


> Leider hab' ich keinen Malt Vinegar hier, deshalb nur etwas ordinären Weißweinessig.
> Wundert mich allerdings ein bißchen, dass du da so viel wert drauf legst, wenn du anscheinend nicht mal den Unterschied zwischen einer Panade(Fischstäbchen) und Bierteig kennst
> 
> Mir hat's geschmeckt  Nächste Mal pack ich dir was ab, in Zeitungspapier wenn du willst
> ...


Werde ich mal testen, danke für das Rezept.


----------



## RyzA (5. Juli 2021)

Seelachsfilet im Bierteig mit Salzkartoffeln, Sauce Hollandaise und Spargel.


----------



## HenneHuhn (5. Juli 2021)

Griechischen Salatteller mit Eisbergsalat, Feta, Gurken, Paprika, Mais, Tomaten, Frühlingszwiebeln, Oliven und Peperoni, dazu die Reste von gestern.


----------



## chill_eule (5. Juli 2021)

Pfannkuchen!
Frau und Kind mit Apfelmuß...
Für Papa mit Salami, Schinken, Käse


----------



## soulstyle (5. Juli 2021)

Hähnchensteak, Rindersteak, Kartoffeln ohne Soße und schnick schnack.
Sonst meckert die Kalorienpolizei


----------



## Eyren (6. Juli 2021)

Heute morgen gab's 50g Haferflocken mit 500g Joghurt 0.1%.

Mittags als Snack wird es meine geliebte Gurke und Tomaten geben.

Ayo und abends wird gegrillt, Hähnchenfilets, diverses Gemüse, gegrillte Kartoffel mit Kräuterquark. 

Ich muss langsam Gas geben. Noch 9 Tage für 1.7kg..... Magerwahn ich komme 😉


----------



## RyzA (6. Juli 2021)

Heute Mittag gibt es Chili con Carne mit Nudeln.


----------



## Olstyle (6. Juli 2021)

Brokkoli-Gorgonzola-Suppe


----------



## HenneHuhn (6. Juli 2021)

Wassermelone


----------



## Leonidas_I (6. Juli 2021)

XXL Suçuk Pizza bestellt und grad mal die Hälfte geschafft. Ich fühle mich so unwürdig.


----------



## RyzA (7. Juli 2021)

Das restliche Chili con Carne von gestern. Reicht aber nur noch für mich.
Meine Frau und mein Sohn essen Lahmacun.


----------



## Olstyle (7. Juli 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Brokkoli-Gorgonzola-Suppe


Und zum Zweiten, aber jetzt ist sie auch schon weg. Man soll sich ja nicht selber loben, aber ich fand die spontane Kreation echt sehr gelungen.
Wobei Kochen mit Blauschimmelkäse natürlich irgendwie auch schummeln ist, der ist (je nach Verdünnung) auch ohne Nachwürzen fast direkt ne fertige Suppe/Sauce.


----------



## soulstyle (7. Juli 2021)

Reis mit Hähnchenfleisch und Kichererbsen.
Reis in Hähnchensud gekocht.


----------



## Caduzzz (7. Juli 2021)

Lecker Kichererbsen! 

Mach ich heute auch bzw. gleich ein Linsendal mit u.a. Kichererbsen und Reis. Schon mal vorkochen und einfrieren....
hatte einen Termin beim Kieferchirurgen, demnächst gibt's 'ne Woche weiche Sachen, die man nicht kauen muss


----------



## Leonidas_I (7. Juli 2021)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> XXL Suçuk Pizza bestellt und grad mal die Hälfte geschafft. Ich fühle mich so unwürdig.


Die Reste davon.


----------



## soulstyle (7. Juli 2021)

Caduzzz schrieb:


> Lecker Kichererbsen!
> 
> Mach ich heute auch bzw. gleich ein Linsendal mit u.a. Kichererbsen und Reis. Schon mal vorkochen und einfrieren....
> hatte einen Termin beim Kieferchirurgen, demnächst gibt's 'ne Woche weiche Sachen, die man nicht kauen muss


Interessant, habe mal ein Link von einem Rezept aus dem Netz gespeichert.
Muss ich mal nachkochen, bin gespannt wie es schmeckt.

Ich liebe ja türkische Linsensuppe, also hat dieses Linsen Dal ja gute Chancen in meiner Rezeptsammlung
zu landen.

Ich hoffe nur, das dadurch nicht die Methangasproduktion gesteigert wird?


----------



## RyzA (8. Juli 2021)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Ich liebe ja türkische Linsensuppe, also hat dieses Linsen Dal ja gute Chancen in meiner Rezeptsammlung
> zu landen.


Die kenne und mag ich auch. Mein Frau kocht die öfter in der kühleren Jahreszeit.
Mit angebratenen Sucuk-Scheiben. Dazu frischen Brötchen oder Fladenbrot.  

Edit: Heute Mittag gibt es Djuvec Reis mit Cevapcici und Tzatziki.


----------



## HenneHuhn (8. Juli 2021)

Jetzt habe ich mir auch mal ein schönes Chili (sin Carne) gekocht. Schön würzig und nicht zu tomatensuppig, das ist meiner Meinung nach der größte Fehler bei Chili. Meine Spezialzutat sind ein paar Schluck extrastarker Kaffee.


----------



## Olstyle (8. Juli 2021)

Schwarze Schokolade/Kakao und Zimt kenne ich als "Geheimzutat" (und Cumin/Kreuzkümmel als Pflichtzutat). Kaffee höre ich gerade zum ersten Mal.
Bei mir gibt es gleich Burger mit Apfel-Zwiebel Chutney.


----------



## HenneHuhn (8. Juli 2021)

Ja, Cumin kommt bei mir auf jeden Fall auch immer rein. Dunkle Schokolade oder Kakao nehme ich gerne für Bolognese, das passt in der Tat auch gut. Eine Prise Zimt muss ich mal ausprobieren, mache ich morgen ran, wenn ich den zweiten Tag davon esse.


----------



## AzRa-eL (8. Juli 2021)

Heute gab es Dorade-Fisch in einer sehr leckeren und gut würzigen Sauce - keine Ahnung, wie meine Frau die gemacht hat, mitunter waren Paprika- und Kartoffelstücke drin.

Apropos exotische "Geheimzutaten", ein Bekannter, der in einem Hand-made Burgerladen arbeitet, kocht Cola auf als Grundzutat für seinen Burgerketchup - war ehrlich gesagt erst skeptisch, doch dann war es ein Geschmacksorgasmus. Eine der besten Ketchup, den ich je aß!


----------



## Olstyle (8. Juli 2021)

Für Curry Sauce(also die zur Currywurst) ist Cola eigentlich relativ gängig.
Die Kombi Burger mit Chutney hat übrigens extrem gut funktioniert.


----------



## soulstyle (8. Juli 2021)




----------



## AzRa-eL (8. Juli 2021)

soulstyle schrieb:


>


Oha! Was ist das?!


----------



## Caduzzz (8. Juli 2021)

Eierkuchen (wie wir Berliner sagen würden ) mit Schokocremefüllung und ....., oje, Sprühsahne???

edit: Thema "Dal", ich mag so Gerichte wo es alle 100m ein neues, eigenes Rezept gibt. Da kann man nicht viel falsch machen, sondern einfach als "Eigenkreation" verkaufen  Aber mal ernsthaft, "Dal/Dhal" ist in der indischen und nepalesischen Küche sehr verbreitet. Kann sehr lecker sein.

edit2: und es gab Hähnchenteriyaki auf Reis, schnell und einfach


----------



## AzRa-eL (8. Juli 2021)

Caduzzz schrieb:


> Eierkuchen (wie wir Berliner sagen würden ) mit Schokocremefüllung und ....., oje, Sprühsahne???
> 
> edit: Thema "Dal", ich mag so Gerichte wo es alle 100m ein neues, eigenes Rezept gibt. Da kann man nicht viel falsch machen, sondern einfach als "Eigenkreation" verkaufen  Aber mal ernsthaft, "Dal/Dhal" ist in der indischen und nepalesischen Küche sehr verbreitet. Kann sehr lecker sein.


Ich habe viele indische/pakistanische Freunde und kenne Dal nur zu gut. Ich mag es auch sehr, wobei die "Original-Version" für meinen Geschmack schon extrem gewürzt ist. Da macht mein etwas empfindlicher Magen nicht so viel mit, obwohl meine Geschmacksknospen es gut finden


----------



## RyzA (9. Juli 2021)

Selbstgemachte Chickenburger mit Hähnchenbrust, Cheddarkäse, Salat, Gurken, Tomaten, Röstzwiebeln, Mayo und Ketchup.

*Edit:* Dazu noch Süßkartoffelpommes. Hatte ich vergessen zu erwähnen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (9. Juli 2021)

Pfifferlinge gekauft und meiner türkischen Frau erst mal erklärt was das ist


----------



## Eyren (9. Juli 2021)

Reis mit TK Wokgemüse und dazu ein Stück gebratenen Lachs.


----------



## soulstyle (9. Juli 2021)

Thunfisch Temaki mit Avocado und Blattsalat.

Öhm die Sauerei in der Küche macht gerade meine Frau weg.


----------



## AzRa-eL (9. Juli 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Malatya Köftesi

Weizen-/Hackfleischbällchen mit Rührei, dazu noch Ayran und Bauernsalat.


----------



## HenneHuhn (9. Juli 2021)

Den zweiten Tag Chili. Diesmal gibt es dazu noch ein bisschen gebratene, scharfe Chorizo, eingelegte (milde) Jalapenos, ein bisschen Naturjoghurt und ein Toastbrötchen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (9. Juli 2021)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Den zweiten Tag Chili. Diesmal gibt es dazu noch ein bisschen gebratene, scharfe Chorizo, eingelegte (milde) Jalapenos, ein bisschen Naturjoghurt und ein Toastbrötchen.


Kann man den Thread nicht in "Chili-Liebhaber und Ihre Speisen" umbenennen...^^


----------



## Olstyle (9. Juli 2021)

Ne, dafür war die zweite Fuhre Chutney Burger gerade zu gut .


----------



## HenneHuhn (9. Juli 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Kann man den Thread nicht in "Chili-Liebhaber und Ihre Speisen" umbenennen...^^


Komm schon, schließe dich unserem feurig-bohnigen Kult an... Du willst es doch auch! 

(@T: ein paar Physalis zum Nachtisch. Und ein Glas Teroldego.)


----------



## AzRa-eL (9. Juli 2021)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Komm schon, schließe dich unserem feurig-bohnigen Kult an... Du willst es doch auch!
> 
> (@T: ein paar Physalis zum Nachtisch. Und ein Glas Teroldego.)


Ich will ja, aber mein Magen protestiert dagegen, oder wie man so schön sagt: "Der Geist ist stark, der Darm ist schwach" oder so ähnlich...


----------



## chill_eule (9. Juli 2021)

Ich mag kein Chili


(Feuer frei! )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Haha!


----------



## RyzA (10. Juli 2021)

Heute Mittag gibt es Senfeier mit Salzkartoffeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chill_eule (10. Juli 2021)

Heute nix Aufwändiges:

Salzkartoffeln
Gurkensalat
Bratfisch


----------



## RyzA (11. Juli 2021)

Rührei mit Paprika und Zwiebeln. Dazu Brötchen und O-Saft.


----------



## soulstyle (12. Juli 2021)

Heute gibt es Zytinyagli Fasulye so richtig veagn 
Und äähhmmmm, nicht so vegan, 2 Hähnchenschenkel.....


----------



## chill_eule (12. Juli 2021)

Heute gabs wieder was recht "langweiliges":

Gemischten Salat 

Aber mit reichlich goodies natürlich: 
Käsewürfel (Feta + Gouda), Schinken, Thunfisch, Knobibrot, verschiedene Dressings 
Mischt sich dann bei uns jeder zusammen, wie er es gern mag.
(Gekochte Eier und Croutons wollte ich eigentlich noch machen, aber die die Zeit wurde knapp )


----------



## RyzA (12. Juli 2021)

Mettbrötchen


----------



## AzRa-eL (12. Juli 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beyti Sarma

Kebab in Blätterteig mit einer scharfen Tomatensauce, daneben in Joghurt gedippt.


----------



## Eyren (13. Juli 2021)

Bei mir gab und gibt es .....

Na so Sachen!

Hab meinem Syrischen Freund geholfen als Dankeschön hat seine Frau eine "Kleinigkeit" für mich gekocht. Die Kleinigkeit reicht glaube ich für eine 6 köpfige Familie.

Ich hab keine Ahnung was es alles ist aber saulecker!

Das eine ist Couscous das erkenne ich. Aber halt gewürzt mit leichtem Öl Anteil.

Dann gibt's Reis mit Kichererbsen.

Irgendwas mit Kartoffeln auch sehr lecker gewürzt mit Kräutern und ich vermute Zwiebeln, diese sind irgendwie aber angemacht.

Dann als Beilage Hähnchenschenkel wie ich es aus der türkischen Küche kenne wurde die Haut eingeschnitten und die Kräuter/Gewürzmischung wurde dann reingemacht.

Ach keine Ahnung bin halt schlecht im umschreiben und mittlerweile ist alles vermischt in einer Box um heute auf der Arbeit weiter zu schlemmen, daher keine Fotos.

Aber lecker lecker lecker 😋


----------



## RyzA (13. Juli 2021)

Ich hole heute Mittag  Pizza von unseren Pizzamann um die Ecke.
Der ist auch Syrer. Der bietet auch syrisch-arabische Gerichte an.
Aber die hatten wir noch nicht probiert. Ausser seine selbstgemachte Knoblauchcreme. Die ist mega lecker.
Hat er uns paarmal so dazu mitgegeben.
Heute nehme ich Pizza Thunfisch mit Champignons und Zwiebeln.


----------



## Olstyle (13. Juli 2021)

Bei uns und er Nachbarstadt gibt es einen super leckeren Inder der aber auch top Schnitzel macht. Wenn man mit ein paar Banausen unterwegs ist ist das immer sehr praktisch   .


----------



## HenneHuhn (13. Juli 2021)

Ein trockenes Brötchen zum Dippen in Aioli. Nachher wird mit zwei Freunden Pizza bestellt, da muss jetzt ne Kleinigkeit reichen.


----------



## soulstyle (13. Juli 2021)

Ich hätte voll Lust auf einen Wiener (Kalbs)- Schnitzel mit Pommes.
Aber mal schauen, was heute Abend gezaubert wird.

Edit: Es gab folgendes.
Hähnchenherzen-Pfanne mit Zwiebeln.
Pflücksalat
Laugenbrötchen.


----------



## RyzA (14. Juli 2021)

Gebratene Nudeln mit Fleischwurst &Ei.


----------



## Caduzzz (14. Juli 2021)

Heute hab ich fix Shakchuka gemacht....ich platze. Kann mir gar nicht vorstellen wie Andere das zum Frühstück futtern. Und das im Nahen Osten... im Sommer bei den Temperaturen dort..oje.


----------



## AzRa-eL (14. Juli 2021)

Caduzzz schrieb:


> Heute hab ich fix Shakchuka gemacht....ich platze. Kann mir gar nicht vorstellen wie Andere das zum Frühstück futtern. Und das im Nahen Osten... im Sommer bei den Temperaturen dort..oje.


Wobei warmes und scharfes Essen/Trinken sogar besser ist bei warmen Temperaturen, da der Körper die Wärmezufuhr aktiv runter zu kühlen versucht.

@Top, panierte Hähnchenbrust mit höllisch scharfer Peperoni.


----------



## Caduzzz (14. Juli 2021)

@AzRa-eL 
Ja, biologisch/physikalisch kann ich das alles nachvollziehen....aber für jemanden, der bis 10Uhr morgens am Liebsten nur Kaffee trinkt anstatt zu essen ist diese Vorstellung schon ..anstrengend.


----------



## AzRa-eL (14. Juli 2021)

Caduzzz schrieb:


> @AzRa-eL
> Ja, biologisch/physikalisch kann ich das alles nachvollziehen....aber für jemanden, der bis 10Uhr morgens am Liebsten nur Kaffee trinkt anstatt zu essen ist diese Vorstellung schon ..anstrengend.


Alles eine Frage der Gewöhnung  
Und ja, Kaffee ist meistens für mich auch das Erste woran ich morgens denke, bevor richtig denken kann^^


----------



## RyzA (15. Juli 2021)

Eierpfannkuchen wahlweise mit Nutella, Mandelcreme, kanadischen Ahornsirup, Erdbeermarmelade, Zimt&zucker oder Pflaumenmus. Ich nehme meistens Erdbeermarmelade. Dazu trinke ich Vollmilch.


----------



## HenneHuhn (15. Juli 2021)

Karotten-Ingwer-Suppe, dazu ein bisschen Peperoni-Ciabatta.


----------



## Eyren (15. Juli 2021)

Heute Chili con Carne.

Morgen auch und das direkt noch für einen Kollegen mit.

Meine Frau hat auch dieses Kompaniesyndrom,  muss ja schließlich für die 300 kurz vor Einfall der Perser reichen 😀


----------



## Olstyle (15. Juli 2021)

Heute gab's ein Croque mit Braten und Brie drauf .


----------



## RyzA (16. Juli 2021)

Heute Mittag sind wir zum Chinesen eingeladen. Buffet essen.
Ich nehme meistens gebratene Nudeln mit Erdnusssauce, Rindfleisch mit Zwiebeln,  Champignons, Überbackenes Hähnchenfleisch oder Hähnchenbruststreifen in Currysauce. Zum Nachtisch überbackene Banane.


----------



## HenneHuhn (16. Juli 2021)

Eyren schrieb:


> [...] muss ja schließlich für die 300 kurz vor Einfall der Perser reichen ?


Dabei bringen die Perser doch auch so leckeres Essen mit! 

@T: Heute mache ich mir einen italienischen Tag. Als Vorspeise etwas Büffelmozzarella mit Tomaten, als Hauptgericht Ravioli mit Ricotta-Limonen-Füllung, zum Nachtisch frischen Pfirsich, einen Espresso und ein Glas Rotwein.


----------



## Caduzzz (16. Juli 2021)

Heute gibt's Fladenbrot, Oliven, diverse Pasten und Salat.

Mache gerade Gari neu, dank der neuen Küchenhilfe macht das Schnippeln wie immer Spaß.
Sie fasst sich ein wenig robust an, aber sie ist verdammt scharf und ich mag ihre Kurven 


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





ok, ich zahl in die Chauvikasse ein ...


----------



## soulstyle (16. Juli 2021)

So heute gibts, frisches Wurzelbrot, dazu Tortelini mit Thunfisch, Gorgonzola, Gouda und a little bit Heavy Cream.
Oh wie thunfisch und Gorgonzola duften, ein Traum



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Danach als Nachtisch, eine türkische Wassermelone.

Wenn ich dann noch platz haben sollte, gibt es heute Nacht, 2 düble Efe Raki.
Ist das beste was man kriegen kann.
Tekirdag ist auch gut.


----------



## RyzA (16. Juli 2021)

Tortellini sind meine Lieblingspasta.


----------



## soulstyle (16. Juli 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Tortellini sind meine Lieblingspasta.


Ich mag das auch sehr


----------



## RyzA (16. Juli 2021)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Ich mag das auch sehr


Türkische Manti sind auch sehr lecker. Mit Joghurt und einer roten Paprikasoße.


----------



## soulstyle (16. Juli 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Türkische Manti sind auch sehr lecker. Mit Joghurt und einer roten Paprikasoße.


Ja das stimmt wir machen das mit tomatenmark, butter und knobi + joghurt,  ahhhh hab wieder hunger


----------



## RyzA (16. Juli 2021)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Ja das stimmt wir machen das mit tomatenmark, butter und knobi + joghurt,  ahhhh hab wieder hunger


Ja Butter machen wir da auch rein. Und Paprikapulver und etwas Salz.
Mit Tomatenmark hatten wir noch nicht ausprobiert oder Knoblauch.
Nach diesem Rezept hier: Tuerkische Manti mit roter Sauce l Manti Teig l Tuerkische Tortellini mit Joghurtsauce
Aber kann man ja auch variieren.


----------



## soulstyle (16. Juli 2021)

Ich probier das mal auch mit paprikapulver aus @RyzA


----------



## AzRa-eL (16. Juli 2021)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Ich probier das mal auch mit paprikapulver aus @RyzA


Wundert mich, dass du das noch nicht probiert hast. Mit Paprikapulver in Butter (tereyağı) gebraten und übergossen, ist das originale Kayseri Rezept.

@thema, heute gab es bei uns die Reste von der gestrigen Maklube, 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und natürlich Ayran, um die Schärfe runter zu spülen.

Edit: Bild ist leider nicht von uns  dachte mir nur, bevor ich es erkläre zeige ich ein Bild, welches mehr erklärt als 1000 Worte


----------



## soulstyle (16. Juli 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Wundert mich, dass du das noch nicht probiert hast. Mit Paprikapulver in Butter (tereyağı) gebraten und übergossen, ist das originale Kayseri Rezept.
> 
> @thema, heute gab es bei uns die Reste von der gestrigen Maklube,
> 
> ...


Das habe ich auch noch nie gegessen, muss das mal nachkochen.  Kebsa soll auch ziemlich lecker sein. 

Ja vlt habe ich das einfach nicht gemerkt und habs mit salca nachgekocht. Ala iskender kebap 🤣🤣


----------



## AzRa-eL (16. Juli 2021)

Boa jetzt wo du es sagst, einen guten Iskender hatte ich auch lange nicht mehr. Muss mal wieder in unsere Keupstr.


----------



## soulstyle (17. Juli 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Boa jetzt wo du es sagst, einen guten Iskender hatte ich auch lange nicht mehr. Muss mal wieder in unsere Keupstr.


Dann hol bei Hasan Özdag in der Keupstraße,  auch Baklava, ist mein Okel


----------



## Eyren (17. Juli 2021)

Iehhhh Kölner! 

Und dann noch Mühlheim ganz fies. 

Naja ok gut ich komm da auch her....

D.h. Also dein Onkel ist schuld daran das ich heute mit meinen Gewicht Kämpfe? Zuviel gutes essen als Kind und immer was süßes in die Tüte gepackt.

Soulstyle du schuldest mir im Namen deiner Familie ein Essen als Entschädigung 😉

Achso und für es topic:

Haferflocken mit Milch und als Fruchtbeilage Brombeeren.


----------



## soulstyle (17. Juli 2021)

So, Pott Kaffee, Brötchen mit herforder Corned Beef.
Ein Traum.
Für die Fitnesswahnsinigen unter uns.....auf dem Brötchen war auch Butttttttttter

@Eyren lameh, mein Onkel wusste,das Du ofseason bist und hat für Masse gesorgt.


----------



## Eyren (17. Juli 2021)

Erkläre ich auch immer den Leuten....

38 Jahre Massephase jetzt geht es an die Definition 😀


----------



## AzRa-eL (17. Juli 2021)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Dann hol bei Hasan Özdag in der Keupstraße,  auch Baklava, ist mein Okel


Da hab ich sehr oft gegessen, bin in Mülheim aufgewachsen. Die Welt ist ein Dorf...


----------



## Caduzzz (17. Juli 2021)

Ochazuke mit Lachs (Reis, Lachs+Grüner Tee) gab's heute.
Bild is nicht so pralle. Aber stellt euch grob einen Hügel Reis mit Nori (Algen) vor, auf welchem marinierter Lachs und frischer Ingwer liegen. Übergossen mit grünem Tee.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RyzA (17. Juli 2021)

Heute MIttag gab es beim meinen Eltern Sahneschnitzel (vom Schwein) mit Kroketten und Gurkensalat.
Wenn meine Frau die macht nimmt sie meistens Geflügel dafür.
Zum Kaffee Apfelkuchen von Äpfeln aus den eigenen Garten. Das ist ein spezieller Apfelkuchen welcher mit Apfelmus gemacht wird. Mit Schmand und Streuseln. Auf Schlagsahne hatten wir heute verzichtet weil das so schon mächtig genug war. Auch das Mittagessen. Heute Abend esse ich nichts mehr.


----------



## Caduzzz (17. Juli 2021)

Apfelkuchen mit oder ohne Rosinen?
(Ich hasse Rosinen!!!1elf So o oft gibt es leckere Apfelkuchen, Apfeltaschen, Strudel etc. nur mit Rosinen  
Da bin ich froh hier um die Ecke einen Bäcker zu haben, der auch selber keine Rosinen mag und sie auch nicht verbackt)


----------



## RyzA (17. Juli 2021)

Ohne Rosinen. Die mögen wir nämlich auch nicht.
Dabei muß ich an Weihnachten und Christstollen  denken.


----------



## Eyren (18. Juli 2021)

Wer keine Rosinen mag, mag auch keine Katzenbabys und ist somit ein Monster!

Gestern war irgendwie so mein "Abfalltag"

Mussten noch zu einem Kunden fahren und wollten fix einen Kaffee haben. Da gab es dann das Restaurant mit dem goldenen M wo der Kaffee bekanntlich ganz gut schmeckt.

Irgendwie ist dann noch Rührei mit Bacon bei der Bestellung gelandet was ja noch ok wäre aber natürlich gab's dann noch so nen Käse, Fleisch, Ei irgendwas Mcfrühstückburgermuffin.

Mittags hat sich mein Gehirn dann gefangen da gab's dann selbstgemachte Thunfischpaste mit Körnerbrot. 

Abends wieder einen Aussetzer und erstmal eine halbe Snackbox also NicNacs, Chips und Erdnusslocken verdrückt.

Heute schäm ich mich und fahr erstmal 1std. Trimmdichrad bevor ich an die gewichte gehe 😉

Ach so Frühstück heute:

Magerquark mit Haferflocken.


----------



## soulstyle (18. Juli 2021)

Wenn die Rosienen aufgeweicht verarbeitet werden, mag ich die wohl, jedoch darf davon auch nicht zuviel verarbeitet sein.

Hab den Grill und Grillfleisch vorbereitet.
Da ich den Garten auf Vordermann gebracht habe und auch den Wagen poliert habe, hatte ich kein bock mehr zum grillen gehabt.
Kurzer Hand die Family zu Mäckes eingeladen.
Heute Nachmittag wird gegrillt, Marinade dürfte auch ordentlich ins Fleisch eingezogen sein.
Lamm, Chickenwings, Rindswürstchen (rot) und Adana Kebap.
Dazu eisgekühlte Gazoz.


----------



## RyzA (18. Juli 2021)

Heute Mittag gibt es Schweine-Nackensteaks mit Yum-Yum-Salat, Kräuterbutterbaguette und Tzatziki.


----------



## HenneHuhn (18. Juli 2021)

@RyzA : Was ist ein "Yum-Yum- Salat"? Ich kenne nur die gleichnamigen Asia-Instantnudellsuppen.

Ich glaube davon gibt es jetzt gleich tatsächlich auch eine.


----------



## RyzA (18. Juli 2021)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> @RyzA : Was ist ein "Yum-Yum- Salat"? Ich kenne nur die gleichnamigen Asia-Instantnudellsuppen.


Ja damit wird der auch zubereitet. Es gibt davon viele verschiedene Rezepte. Kannst ja mal googeln. 

Wir machen den mit Kohl, Weintrauben, gerösteten Sonnenblumenkernen und Käse.

Edit: Ich kann das genaue Rezept aber später auch noch hier posten.


----------



## Eyren (18. Juli 2021)

So 3 Std. im Studio verbracht und so getan als wäre ich sportlich. Jetzt geht es ans kochen:

Reis mit Wokgemüse und dazu ein stückerl Lachs.

Für heute Abend mische ich mir dann noch einen Kräuterquark an um beim Fernseh schauen bissl Gemüse zu snacken.

So heute mit Bildern:

Der Quark ist ganz simpel, ich nehm immer 250gr Magerquark und mische da 1 Esslöffel Milch bei. Dann kommen "Frosta 8-Kräuter" nach Geschmack dazu. Eine Knoblauchzehe, ein Spritzer Zitrone und dann mit Salz und Pfeffer abschmecken.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun der Rest bedarf keiner Erklärung das Wokgemüse ist TK von Frosta und Reis kochen ist glaub ich auch klar.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ach und wie es sich gehört Mealprep für die nächsten zwei Arbeitstage

150gr gekochter Reis und 150gr Gemüse.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## soulstyle (18. Juli 2021)

So 20 Km Fahrrad gefahren, relativ flach bei uns nur leichte langezogene Steigungen. Kleinen abstecher zur Eisdiele.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Für mich gabs aber nur einen Kaffee, nur bissl genascht davon. Gleich gehts ans Grillen. Zum Abend gibts impact whey mit Bananengeschmack.


----------



## HenneHuhn (18. Juli 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Wir machen den mit Kohl, Weintrauben, gerösteten Sonnenblumenkernen und Käse.
> 
> Edit: Ich kann das genaue Rezept aber später auch noch hier posten.


Danke, bei Käse und Weintrauben war ich schon raus  Und einen Thermomix habe und brauche ich auch nicht. aber interessant, auf was für Ideen Leute kommen...

@T: Schwarzer Kaffee und Dattelkekse.


----------



## chill_eule (18. Juli 2021)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Danke, bei Käse und Weintrauben war ich schon raus


Ich war schon bei Yum-Yum raus


----------



## Eyren (18. Juli 2021)

Grade gegessen schon wieder Hunger....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alta isch bin voll Bio und so!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RyzA (18. Juli 2021)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Danke, bei Käse und Weintrauben war ich schon raus  Und einen Thermomix habe und brauche ich auch nicht. aber interessant, auf was für Ideen Leute kommen...


Man kann das auch ohne Thermomix machen. Schmeckt echt gut.


----------



## soulstyle (18. Juli 2021)

Eyren schrieb:


> Grade gegessen schon wieder Hunger....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So was atme ich ein


----------



## HenneHuhn (18. Juli 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Man kann das auch ohne Thermomix machen. Schmeckt echt gut.


Geschmäcker sind halt unterschiedlich 

Es gibt so ein paar Dinge, die (nicht nur) für die deutsche Hausmannskost typisch sind, die für mich einen echten Super-GAU darstellen bzw. die ich persönlich bis hin zum blanken Ekel nicht mag. Dazu zählt gekochtes Ei (insbesondere kalt, Ei-Brötchen des Grauens...), dazu zählen Käsespießchen (auch die klassische Kombi mit Weintrauben), dazu zählen Wurst- und Fleischsalat, oder auch die Neigung, Nudelsalate in Mayonaise zu ertränken und mit Dingen wie Erbsen und Möhren aus der Dose, Fleisch(resteendverwertungs)wurst, Fleischresteendverwertungform"schinken" oder den unvermeidlichen, dicken Würfeln von irgendeinem gummiartigen, blassgelben Käse  auf gotteslästerlichste Weise zu schänden beyond recognition...

Oder deutsche "Salami"... oder Butterbrote oder belegte Brötchen mit dick Butter drunter... am besten bzw. schlimmsten dann noch in Kombination, dick Butter und dann diese abartig stinkende Salami drauf...

(unter anderem wegen solcher Sachen gebe ich mich oft als Veganer aus, wenn ich irgendwo eingeladen bin. Sorry, es ging gerade mit mir durch, soll nicht abwertend gemeint sein gegenüber allen, die sowas mögen.)

@T: Ich warte gerade auf das Chicken Vindaloo, das ich mir bestellt habe.


----------



## Eyren (18. Juli 2021)

soulstyle schrieb:


> So was atme ich ein


Denk dran der Onkel Eyren will ja in 38 Jahren auf die Bühne da muss man bissl auf die Ernährung achten 😁


----------



## RyzA (19. Juli 2021)

Pellkartoffel mit Sahnehering.


----------



## chill_eule (19. Juli 2021)

Freestyle Nudelauflauf (bzw. _Gratin)_, grad erst in der Küche entstanden:

Nudeln (klar  ) vorgekocht
Aus der Pfanne dazu:
Tomaten, Parmesan, Räucherschinken-, Salami-, Paprikawürfel, Knoblauch, Butter+Milch (in Ermangelung von Sahne), Petersilie, Thymian, Basilikum.
Alles nach und nach heiß Braten oder Anschwitzen.

Danach Alles in einer Auflaufform mischen und mit Käse (irgendeine Mischung von geriebenem war noch im Kühlschrank) nochmal überbacken.


----------



## chill_eule (19. Juli 2021)

*update*

Alle leben noch, und auch mein Lütter hat mir einen "Daumen hoch" gegeben


----------



## Olstyle (19. Juli 2021)

Ich hab derweil ne Pfanne Geschnetzeltes mit Pilzen mit Rotwein als Saucenbasis entworfen. Wenn der Koch der einzige Kunde ist, ist natürlich auch die Chance dass sich jemand beschwert stark reduziert  .


----------



## RyzA (20. Juli 2021)

Rührei mit Schnittlauch. Dazu Brötchen und O-Saft.


----------



## HenneHuhn (20. Juli 2021)

Arabische gelbe Linsensuppe, Ful und Fladenbrot. Ich liebe meinen Multi-Kulti-Job


----------



## AzRa-eL (20. Juli 2021)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Ich liebe meinen Multi-Kulti-Job


In dem Sinne dann...

Wir feiern heute unser Opferfest und zum Essen gab es Tomatensuppe, Sarma und ganz klassisch dazu gebratenes Lammfleisch mit Thymian gewürzt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Höhepunkt war jedoch das Dessert. Meine Mutter hat wiedermal ein exotisches Rezept im Internet gefunden; eine Mischung aus den besten Desserts zweier Welten: Baklava und American Cheesecake = Cheesy Baklava😍



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Mike Tyson unter den Desserts: Ein Stück reicht, um K.O. zu sein 

Das traurige Stück dahinter ist ein optisch leicht missglückter Milchschnitte-Kuchen


----------



## chill_eule (20. Juli 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> unser Opferfest


Wer ist denn "unser"?

Und was wird, im Angesicht dieser üppigen Speisen, überhaupt _geopfert_??


----------



## RyzA (20. Juli 2021)

Ich tippe mal "die Muslime". 

Topic: Nudelauflauf mit Bolognese-Sauce. Aber selbst gemacht. Nicht aus der Tüte.


----------



## AzRa-eL (20. Juli 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Wer ist denn "unser"?


Unser für die, die es halt zelebrieren. 


chill_eule schrieb:


> Und was wird, im Angesicht dieser üppigen Speisen, überhaupt _geopfert_??


Das Lamm, welches verspeist wird, wurde geopfert


----------



## chill_eule (20. Juli 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Unser für die, die es halt zelebrieren.


Und wer ist das?
Islam?
Christentum?
Judentum?
Fliegendes Spaghettimonster?  
Bin ja nur neugierig, weil ich das nicht kenne


----------



## Eyren (20. Juli 2021)

Islam, hatte das Glück durch Zufall heute beim Essen teilhaben zu dürfen.

Fragt mich nicht was es alles gab, reichlich und lecker war es.

Sehr sehr reichlich.... jetzt wieder 5std. Fitti damit ich das überlebe 😉


----------



## soulstyle (20. Juli 2021)

Gestern gabs Tepsi Kebabi

Heute only clasics:

Salat Royal mit Hähnchenfilets.
Dazu noch als Nachtisch einen Obstteller.
Betthupferl, 250ml Eiweissshake cookies and Cream.

Ich hatte heute den Ganzen Tag nur insgesamt 2 Brötchen vertilgt.


----------



## HenneHuhn (20. Juli 2021)

Dann von mir nochmal für alle, die es betrifft: Eid Mubarak! Feiert schön mit euren Familien und lasst es euch - passend zum Thema dieses besten Threads des ganzen Forums - richtig gut schmecken!

@T: Wassermelone


----------



## soulstyle (20. Juli 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Und wer ist das?
> Islam?
> Christentum?
> Judentum?
> ...


Hi,Chill, lese mal witer unten im  Link , die Passage , Ismael im Koran.
Dort wird auch auf die Bibel verwiesen.
Kurzfassung:
Ismael, Sohn von Abraham sollte lt. Biebel und Koran, Gott geopfert werden.
Letztendlich wurde nicht Ismael geopfert sondern ein Widder.
Diese wird seither im Islam als ein (Hadise) Ereignis weiter geführt und als Opferfest gefeiert.
Sorry falls was falsch interpretiert wird, ich bin kein Gelehrter.
Hier der Wiki Link
@HenneHuhn und  alle annderen die   gernnne mitfeiern wollen:
Eid  Mubarak


----------



## Eyren (21. Juli 2021)

Zum Frühstück gab's Haferflocken 50g mit 100ml Milch


"Uncle Bens Express Reis mediterrane" 220g. Natürlich kalt auf der Baustelle.  Dazu eine Dose Thunfisch ohne Öl 150g.

Als Snacks zwischendurch gibt's 2 Bananen und abends wird es nochmal 250g Magerquark mit 30g Whey vermengt geben. 

Mal schauen das gibt mir dann noch 300kcal Reserven falls der kleine Hunger kommt.


----------



## soulstyle (21. Juli 2021)

Bei mir gabs 1 Stulle Brot mit Käse zum Frühstück.
500ml Milch mit 60Gr Whey Eiweiss.
Mittag 2 Hähnchenbrust.
Abends Pilav (Reis) Bauernsalat ohne Käse und Hähnchenkeulen.
Die gibts aber erst nach dem Rückentraining heute.


----------



## Olstyle (21. Juli 2021)

Etwas wilde Mischung: Zuckerschoten kurz in Butterschmalz angebraten und dazu Leberkäse mit Honig-Senf Sauce/Kruste.


----------



## chill_eule (21. Juli 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Etwas wilde Mischung


Geil, sowas liebe ich ja.
Klingt für mich lecker! 
50% der Zeit in der Küche improvisiere ich auch nur


----------



## RyzA (21. Juli 2021)

Butterbrot mit Forelle.


----------



## Eyren (23. Juli 2021)

So heute wird geschuftet.  Kollege hat einen Leistenschaden also wird die schöne Arbeit an mir hängen bleiben:

12x69kg auf das 5. OG tragen.....

Gilt das als cardiotraining? 😉

So nun zum Thema Essen worauf ich hinaus wollte:

Frühstück gab's einen Corny Schokoriegel, 2x Halve Hahn gepimpt mit 100g Kochschinken.

Bananen und Reis liegen in ausreichender Menge bereit um den Bauch zufüllen.


----------



## RyzA (23. Juli 2021)

Angebratene Zucchini -, Möhren -, Zwiebeln - und Paprikastückchen, gut gewürzt mit Spaghetti.
Heute Mittag mal wieder fleischfrei.


----------



## Caduzzz (23. Juli 2021)

@Eyren 
"12x69kg"...AlterFalter. Was machst du? Bist du irgendwie Dachdecker/Möbelschlepper? Und wenn ich da noch den Post hier lese..achte bloß auf deine Gesundheit!! 

Gestern: mittags Griesbrei+Apfelmus, abends püriertes Linsendal
Heute: mittags Milchreis+Apfelmus, abends Hackfleisch/Kartoffelbrei-Auflauf
Morgen: Brei
Übermorgen: schon wieder Brei
Überübermorgen: immer noch Brei

Scheiß Kiefer+Zähne, ich hoffe ab Montag/Dienstag wieder vernünftig kauen zu können


----------



## HenneHuhn (23. Juli 2021)

Eben gab es als verspäteten Mittagspausensnack:

Briochebrötchen mit Eisbergsalat, Ochsenherztomate, Gurke und Grillsauce "Getrocknete Tomate & Basilikum". 

Quasi Reste vom gestrigen Burger-Abend als kleines vegetarisches Sandwich für's Büro.


----------



## Eyren (23. Juli 2021)

Netzwerktechniker...

Also so einer der die Kabel verlegt damit die komischen IT'ler in ihrem Stuhl sitzen können.

Rest des Tages gibt es Paracetamol und Fastfood!

Alles offtopic aber "die Schulter danach"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Morgen kommt dann die richtige Farbe durch.


----------



## soulstyle (23. Juli 2021)

Heute gab es Kaffee, Kafee, halbe Scheibe Brot mit Käse, 500 Impact Whey.
Heute Abend gibt es Chili Concarne mit Pizzabrot.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AzRa-eL (23. Juli 2021)

Eyren schrieb:


> Netzwerktechniker...
> 
> Also so einer der die Kabel verlegt damit die komischen IT'ler in ihrem Stuhl sitzen können.
> 
> ...


Gute Besserung!
Würde so was nicht bisschen den Job erleichtern?

Prym Raglan-Schulterpolster mit Haken und Klettverschluss, Schwarz, 2-teilig, Größe M/L https://www.amazon.de/dp/B005FQNSN0/ref=cm_sw_r_apan_glt_i_FX30WQBN7P2KXTJSW413

@topic, panierte Hähnchen mit Bulgur Pilav, Ayran und als "Salat" scharfe Paprikaschoten.


----------



## Eyren (23. Juli 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Gute Besserung!
> Würde so was nicht bisschen den Job erleichtern?
> 
> Prym Raglan-Schulterpolster mit Haken und Klettverschluss, Schwarz, 2-teilig, Größe M/L https://www.amazon.de/dp/B005FQNSN0/ref=cm_sw_r_apan_glt_i_FX30WQBN7P2KXTJSW413
> ...


Danke! Sind nur leichte quetschungen von den Kabeltrommeln.

Ja die Polster würden bestimmt helfen aber dann sieht man meine schönen Schultern nicht mehr 😉

Meine Frau hat mir übrigens den Abend gerettet, noch fix einen Kräuterquark angemacht. Dazu dann gebratenes Hähnchen, gebratene Paprika, Zwiebel und Rawit. 

Das ganze dann als Tortilla Wraps...so lecker und gibt Kraft.


----------



## soulstyle (24. Juli 2021)

Lammfilets, Backofenpommes, Peperonie, Multivitaminsaft.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RyzA (24. Juli 2021)

Selbstgemachter Chicken-Cheeseburger. Mit belgischer Mayonaise,  Hähnchenbrust (sieht man leider kaum), Cheddar, Salat und Tomaten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caduzzz (28. Juli 2021)

Köttbullar mit Kartoffelstampf

Die letzten Tage gab's viel Reis oder Kartoffelbrei, mittags/früh Milchreis und Griesbrei...aber morgen werden die Fäden gezogen und ich kann wieder besser kauen (und kochen)


----------



## RyzA (28. Juli 2021)

Gute Besserung!

Bei uns gab es heute Mittag Curryreis mit Cavapcici und Tzatziki.

Heute Abend mache ich mir noch einen strammen Max.


----------



## HenneHuhn (28. Juli 2021)

Gleich kommt das Sushi (vegetarisch, mag ich lieber als mit Fisch).


----------



## Olstyle (28. Juli 2021)

Gerade wieder in der Chili  con Carne Phase


----------



## RyzA (28. Juli 2021)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Gleich kommt das Sushi (vegetarisch, mag ich lieber als mit Fisch).


Ich hatte gestern auch vegetarisches Sushi probiert. War lecker. (Aber die Zutatenliste hatte ich mir gar nicht erst angeguckt ).
Echtes Sushi würde ich nicht anrühren. Bei rohen Fisch bin ich vorsichtig.


----------



## HenneHuhn (28. Juli 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich hatte gestern auch vegetarisches Sushi probiert. War lecker. (Aber die Zutatenliste hatte ich mir gar nicht erst angeguckt ).
> Echtes Sushi würde ich nicht anrühren. Bei rohen Fisch bin ich vorsichtig.


Sushi ohne Fisch ist auch echtes Sushi  Die Basis ist der leicht gesäuerte Reis, von dem das Sushi auch seinen Namen hat. Klar, mit rohem Fisch fasziniert das Leute aus dem Westen am meisten. Und hochwertiger Fisch (der nichtmal roh sein muss, gibt auch traditionelles Sushi mit an-flambiertem Lachs oder Aal und einer Art Barbecue-Soße) ist natürlich auch eine prestigeträchtige Zutat. Aber Maki (das sind die kleinen Rollen mit Seetang außen) gefüllt mit Gurke und Sesam, oder mit eingelegtem Kürbis, eingelegtem Rettich oder Pilzen, oder Nigiri (mehr oder weniger rechteckige Reis-Ballen bei denen oben was "draufgeschnallt" wird) mit japanischem Omelette oder so sind genauso klassisches und echtes Sushi.

Sorry wenn das besserwisserisch klang, aber ich rede einfach so gerne über Essen 
Was aber den rohen Fisch und Hygiene/Gesundheit angeht: ich habe noch nie von jemandem in meinem Bekanntenkreis gehört, der sich bei Sushi mal was weggeholt hat. Und auch sonst keine Berichte gelesen. Ich glaube ehrlich gesagt, bei der durchschnittlichen Dönerbude muss man sich mehr Sorgen machen


----------



## RyzA (28. Juli 2021)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Sushi ohne Fisch ist auch echtes Sushi  Die Basis ist der leicht gesäuerte Reis, von dem das Sushi auch seinen Namen hat. Klar, mit rohem Fisch fasziniert das Leute aus dem Westen am meisten. Und hochwertiger Fisch (der nichtmal roh sein muss, gibt auch traditionelles Sushi mit an-flambiertem Lachs oder Aal und einer Art Barbecue-Soße) ist natürlich auch eine prestigeträchtige Zutat. Aber Maki (das sind die kleinen Rollen mit Seetang außen) gefüllt mit Gurke und Sesam, oder mit eingelegtem Kürbis, eingelegtem Rettich oder Pilzen, oder Nigiri (mehr oder weniger rechteckige Reis-Ballen bei denen oben was "draufgeschnallt" wird) mit japanischem Omelette oder so sind genauso klassisches und echtes Sushi.


Die Rollen mit Seetang waren da gestern auch mit bei. Und Lachs-Imitat. Das hat tatsächlich so ähnlich geschmeckt. Aber keine Ahnung was da alles drin war. Bei vegetarischen Produkten, speziell Imitaten, wird ja viel gepanscht.


HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Sorry wenn das besserwisserisch klang, aber ich rede einfach so gerne über Essen


Ich auch! 



HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Was aber den rohen Fisch und Hygiene/Gesundheit angeht: ich habe noch nie von jemandem in meinem Bekanntenkreis gehört, der sich bei Sushi mal was weggeholt hat. Und auch sonst keine Berichte gelesen. Ich glaube ehrlich gesagt, bei der durchschnittlichen Dönerbude muss man sich mehr Sorgen machen


Ich kannte welche die im Jugendalter an einer Fischvergiftung gestorben sind. Zwei Geschwister. Das war leider nicht so schön.  Seitdem bin ich damit sehr vorsichtig. Mit Eiern und Geflügel auch.


----------



## Olstyle (28. Juli 2021)

Beim Tartar in Kroatien hatte ich nachher jedenfalls mehr Bedenken als beim Sashimi in Japan. Zum Glück beides gut gegangen .


----------



## RyzA (28. Juli 2021)

Ich muß zugeben das ich auch Mett esse. Aber nur vom Fleischer des Vertrauens.
Ansonsten wird immer alles gut durchgebraten.



Olstyle schrieb:


> Beim Tartar in Kroatien hatte ich nachher jedenfalls mehr Bedenken als beim Sashimi in Japan. Zum Glück beides gut gegangen .


Würdest du auch Kugelfisch probieren?


----------



## AzRa-eL (28. Juli 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Cavapcici


Dein Lieblingsessen? Lese das sehr oft bei dir, liebe es aber auch^^


----------



## Olstyle (28. Juli 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Würdest du auch Kugelfisch probieren?


Den den ich mich trauen würde bin ich nicht bereit zu bezahlen.
Das einzige exotische Essen was ich bereue ist Haifischflosse. Wie die gewonnen wird ist selbst aus Sicht von "Fleischfressern" echt nicht Ok (Flossen abschlagen, jetzt bewegungsunfähigen Hai wieder ins Wasser schmeißen) und schmecken tut sie auch nicht. Aber zu meiner Verteidigung: Hab erst nachdem ich schon probiert hatte erfahren was es eigentlich ist.


----------



## AzRa-eL (28. Juli 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Den den ich mich trauen würde bin ich nicht bereit zu bezahlen.
> Das einzige exotische Essen was ich bereue ist Haifischflosse. Wie die gewonnen wird ist selbst aus Sicht von "Fleischfressern" echt nicht Ok (Flossen abschlagen, jetzt bewegungsunfähigen Hai wieder ins Wasser schmeißen) und schmecken tut sie auch nicht. Aber zu meiner Verteidigung: Hab erst nachdem ich schon probiert hatte erfahren was es eigentlich ist.


Habe als Kind mal bei einem Freund(Restaurantbesitzer) meines Vaters Haifischflosssuppe gegessen. Fand es sehr lecker. Wusste aber auch nicht, dass es so brutal ist. Aber streng genommen ist alles was wir Essen und mit Tieren zu tun hat brutal.

@ exotisches Essen, ich werde nie die Geschichte meines Vaters vergessen, als er Mal vor ca. 25 Jahren in einem thai. Restaurant das Gericht des Hauses orderte, eine Suppe vorgesetzt bekam, sie "kostprobte" und einen so extremen Ekel bekam, dass er zum Arzt musste, wegen eines Nackenkrampfes.

Die Suppe war ein...


Ich hab einen Spoiler eingefügt, sieht man den? Im Darkmode sieht man nichts.

Edit: Gut, dann schreib ich den Spoiler hier nochmal aus. Denke, unsere PCGHX-User sind ja überwiegend hartgesottene Personen, die sowas nicht leicht umhauen wird^^

Es war ein Fledermauseintopf. Als er mir das erzählte, wunderte ich mich damals darüber, dass sein Körper vor Ekel so einen heftigen Symptom bekommen konnte. Weil mir diese Erzählung bis heute so lebhaft in Erinnerung blieb, hab ich es letztens mal in Google eingegeben, und tatsächlich kam dabei raus, dass der Fledermauseintopf für "westliche Gaumen" mit zu den ekelhaftesten Speisen der Welt gezählt wird...aber nun ja andere Länder, andere Sitten.

Sorry Leute, dass ich in nem Thread über Essen über so was Unappetitliches berichte, daher @ Topic, es gab heute Nudelauflauf mit Tomaten und Schafskäse


----------



## Olstyle (28. Juli 2021)

Offtopic: Der iSpoiler ist wohl im Eimer, kann ich in keinem der beiden Modi sichtbar machen. Erst wenn ich zitiere taucht er als Quelltext auf. Mal Zam nerven...


----------



## RyzA (29. Juli 2021)

Heute gibt es türkisches Frühstück. Mit Rührei, Sucuk usw.


----------



## IphoneBenz (29. Juli 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Sucuk


<3 

Ich will auch. Ich bediene mich der Leberkäsbrötchen von gestern. :/


----------



## AzRa-eL (29. Juli 2021)

Bei uns gab es heute auch, wie so oft, klassisches, türkisches Frühstück - Menemen


----------



## RyzA (29. Juli 2021)

Wir haben uns eben Honigmelone gekauft. Ich muß sagen die schmeckt mir besser als Wassermelone.
Damit kann man bestimmt auch ein leckeres Eis machen. Oder nen anderen Nachtisch.
Vanille Eis z.B. mit Honigmelone und einer Karamellsauce.


----------



## HenneHuhn (29. Juli 2021)

@RyzA : Ich bin Team Wassermelone. Ist erfrischender, finde ich. 

@T: Ein Stück Erdbeerkuchen. Gesundes Frühstück um halb 3 nachmittags


----------



## RyzA (29. Juli 2021)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> @RyzA : Ich bin Team Wassermelone. Ist erfrischender, finde ich.


Da ist zwar mehr Wasser drinne, schmeckt aber auch so. Kaum Eigengeschmack.
Aber wie immer Geschmackssache.


----------



## HenneHuhn (29. Juli 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Da ist zwar mehr Wasser drinne, schmeckt aber auch so. Kaum Eigengeschmack.
> Aber wie immer Geschmackssache.


Dann hattest du einfach noch nie in deinem Leben eine gute Wassermelone. Mein Beileid 

@T: Nudelauflauf mit Aubergine und Mais. Also zumindest gibt es den, sobald die feine Dame mit ihrem Zoom-Meeting fertig ist, was angeblich nur bis 8 dauern sollte. Aber umgekehrt ist es oft genauso, von daher...


----------



## chill_eule (29. Juli 2021)

Kompromiss: Gelbe Wassermelonen, das Beste aus zwei Welten


----------



## RyzA (29. Juli 2021)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Dann hattest du einfach noch nie in deinem Leben eine gute Wassermelone. Mein Beileid


Du ich hatte schon zig verschiedene probiert.  Ich finde einfach den Geschmack von Honigmelonen intensiver.



chill_eule schrieb:


> Kompromiss: Gelbe Wassermelonen, das Beste aus zwei Welten


Gelbe Melonen kenne ich nur als Honigmelonen.


----------



## chill_eule (29. Juli 2021)

__





						gelbe wassermelone - Google Suche
					





					www.google.com
				




Sehr lecker!  
Vom Geschmack gehts dann eher in Richtung einer Zuckermelone (also Honig oder Cantaloupe bspw.) , trotzdem ist das Fruchtfleisch fast so saftig wie bei einer roten Wassermelone.
Findet man aber leider nicht so häufig im _normalen_ Handel.


----------



## AzRa-eL (29. Juli 2021)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> @RyzA : Ich bin Team Wassermelone.


Was, ihr unterteilt das? Ich bin allgemein Team Melone 


RyzA schrieb:


> Da ist zwar mehr Wasser drinne, schmeckt aber auch so. Kaum Eigengeschmack.
> Aber wie immer Geschmackssache.


Empfehle dir Wassermelonen vom Türken. Haben dazu in Köln quasi Feldforschung betrieben - die Wassermelonen von nahezu jedem türkischen Markt Köln-weit, bei dem wir kauften, war viel süßer, als von Rewe, Aldi, Lidl etc.  Vielleicht hast du ja auch einen türkischen Markt, kann es dir nur empfehlen mal auszuprobieren.


chill_eule schrieb:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, man lernt auch mit 36 nicht aus. Sehe das zum ersten Mal, und würde es echt gerne probieren. Gibt es aber wohl nur bei Premium-Obsthändlern.


----------



## RyzA (29. Juli 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Empfehle dir Wassermelonen vom Türken. Haben dazu in Köln quasi Feldforschung betrieben - die Wassermelonen von nahezu jedem türkischen Markt Köln-weit, bei dem wir kauften, war viel süßer, als von Rewe, Aldi, Lidl etc.  Vielleicht hast du ja auch einen türkischen Markt, kann es dir nur empfehlen mal auszuprobieren.


Wir haben einen türkischen Markt gleich in der Nähe. Davon hatten wir auch schon mal Wassermelone gekauft.


----------



## chill_eule (29. Juli 2021)

Also wenn ihr einen relativ großen (ab ~1500 m²), gut Sortierten Edeka oder Rewe im Umkreis habt, dann würde ich da einfach mal in der O+G Abteilung nachfragen ob die gelbe Wassermelone bestellen können.
(Grad die Edekaner sind da eigentlich sehr flexibel, da es zu 99% selbstständige Kaufleute sind)

Wenn gutes Wetter und Hochsaison ist, dann ist es für die eigentlich kein Thema mal eine Kiste (= ca. 15Kg, also 3-4 Stk.) für den nächsten Tag mit zu bestellen und dann bspw. Donnerstag/Freitag/Samstag zu verkaufen.

Haben wir jedenfalls Oft gemacht und haben die auch immer verkauft.
Vor allem, wenn die aufgeschnitten als Viertel in der Kühlung liegen, ist das auch ein Blickfang für den Kunden und fast ein Selbstgänger.

Und wenn sich eure lokalen Supermärkte weigern, dann sollen die mich mal anrufen, ich werd denen schon Helfen


----------



## RyzA (29. Juli 2021)

Wobei mir gerade einfällt das wir aus dem türkischen Markt mal wieder Sucuk, Pastirma, Sesamringe und Lahmacun kaufen könnten.


----------



## chill_eule (29. Juli 2021)

Frag den mal.
Wenn der auf dem lokalen Großmarkt einkauft, was quasi zu 100% der Fall sein wird, dann bekommt der da auch gelbe Wassermelone


----------



## Caduzzz (29. Juli 2021)

Heute gab' Burger. Habe einen sehr guten Freund in seiner Gartenkolonie besucht und er hat für mich gegrillt und sehr, sehr leckere Patties gemacht.
Jetzt platze ich gleich


----------



## RyzA (30. Juli 2021)

Wurstgulasch mit Nudeln.


----------



## AzRa-eL (30. Juli 2021)

Hähnchen mit Curry, Ananas und Reis, lecker!


----------



## RyzA (31. Juli 2021)

Heute bestellen wir Dönerteller. Mit Hähnchenfleisch, Pommes, Salat und Tzatziki.


----------



## soulstyle (31. Juli 2021)

So hab mir son Dünstgerät gekauft.
Gedünstete Kabeljaufilets mit Brokoli, Kidneybohnen, und Krautsalat.
Jetzt gibts öffters gedünstetes.....

Abends gibts, 4 Vollkorntoasts mit fettarmen Hüttenkäse, Gurken und einen Eiweissshake.
Als Snack gibts Reiswaffeln ohne alles und evtl paar Nüsse.


----------



## RyzA (31. Juli 2021)

Bei meinen Eltern gab es noch selbstgemachten Pflaumenkuchen mit Schlagsahne.
Das Abendessen fällt aus.


----------



## AzRa-eL (31. Juli 2021)

Jalapeno Cheese Burger, Pommes und 7up


----------



## Eyren (31. Juli 2021)

soulstyle schrieb:


> So hab mir son Dünstgerät gekauft.
> Gedünstete Kabeljaufilets mit Brokoli, Kidneybohnen, und Krautsalat.
> Jetzt gibts öffters gedünstetes.....
> 
> ...


Das klingt schwer nach Diät. 

Ich hab meine auch intensiviert. Versuche mehr auf flüssige Nahrung zu gehen, zumindest heute.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dank der Vorbereitung meiner Frau klappt das bisher problemlos. Prost!


----------



## AzRa-eL (1. August 2021)

Ben & Jerry, Sorte: Poppin Popcorn.

Popcorn in Eiscreme. Weiß nicht was ich mir dabei gedacht habe, aber im Supermarkt las sich das irgendwie lecker, schmeckt aber eher meeh.


----------



## RyzA (1. August 2021)

Heute Mittag gibt es Paprika-Gehacktes-Topf. Da kommt rein:  Gehacktes (vorher angebraten), passierte Tomaten, Paprika, Zwiebeln , Knoblauch und natürlich Gewürze . Zucchini und Käse kann man da auch noch rein machen.  Kann man mit Reis, Nudeln, Kartoffeln oder Brot essen. Oder auch so. Aber ich werde das heute mal mit Gnocchi probieren. Vorher brate ich die leicht in der Pfanne an.


----------



## Olstyle (1. August 2021)

Ich würde ja noch Bohnen und Mais rein machen


----------



## RyzA (1. August 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ich würde ja noch Bohnen und Mais rein machen


Kann man auch. Machen wir meistens in Chili con carne rein.


----------



## Olstyle (1. August 2021)

Dann IST es Chili con Carne. Aber man soll Witze ja nicht erklären XD


----------



## RyzA (1. August 2021)

Ist trotzdem geschmacklich anders. Durch die Würzung usw.


----------



## AzRa-eL (1. August 2021)

Heute mal ein griechisch/türkisch Remix Frühstück: Gebratene Zucchini mit Schnittlauch, mit Frischkäse gefüllte Pepperonis, grüne und schwarze Oliven, Mozarella und Feta


----------



## Olstyle (1. August 2021)

Drillinge mit Zucchini, Pfifferlingen und Schafskäse, im Restaurant am See


----------



## chill_eule (1. August 2021)

Wir werden heute wohl griechisch Essen gehen.

Fleisch-Overkill incoming!


----------



## Eyren (1. August 2021)

Ochsenbäckchen in Rotweinsoße und dazu Kartoffelgratin.


----------



## RyzA (1. August 2021)

Wir hatten uns heute Mittag umentschieden und von dem Gehackten Frikadellen gemacht. Dazu Salzkartoffeln, Sauce und Brokkoli.  Hatten wir schon lange nicht mehr... war sehr lecker. Paprika-Topf machen wir ein anderes mal. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gleich esse ich noch zwei Frikadellen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (1. August 2021)

Pizza mit Suçuk und Oliven. Als Nachtisch einen Mokka-Kaffee mit Cantuccini Keksen 🍪


----------



## RyzA (2. August 2021)

Lahmacun. Aber ohne Salat. Das verfälscht mir zu sehr den Geschmack.
Ein befreundeter Türke meinte das die in der Türkei auch nur mit etwas Petersilie und Zitronensaft gegessen werden.
Hier in Deutschland knallen die soviel Salat da drauf. Meistens gemischt. Außerdem sind die dann so matschig.
Wir kaufen jetzt immer welche aus dem Discounter. Tiefgekühlt.
Braucht man nur in der Mikrowelle warm machen. Die schmecken ganz gut.


----------



## AzRa-eL (2. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Lahmacun. Aber ohne Salat. Das verfälscht mir zu sehr den Geschmack.
> Ein befreundeter Türke meinte das die in der Türkei auch nur mit etwas Petersilie und Zitronensaft gegessen werden.


Nicht nur in der Türkei, auch hier wird klassisch nur mit Petersilie und Zitrone gegessen. Wenn du in Köln zum Kilim gehst (bekannteste Lokal für Lahmacun in Köln), bekommst du es auch so serviert von Haus aus. Dieses mit Salat füllen ist wohl so ein eingedeutschtes Ding.


----------



## RyzA (2. August 2021)

Knoblauchecken (von Knack & Back) dazu selbstgemachte Tzatziki.


----------



## soulstyle (2. August 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Nicht nur in der Türkei, auch hier wird klassisch nur mit Petersilie und Zitrone gegessen. Wenn du in Köln zum Kilim gehst (bekannteste Lokal für Lahmacun in Köln), bekommst du es auch so serviert von Haus aus. Dieses mit Salat füllen ist wohl so ein eingedeutschtes Ding.


Ahhhh das wolte ich gerade auch empfehlen, Kilim ist echt Top was Lahmacun angeht.
Und Döner beiMevlana finde ich,auch auf der Keupstraße.



Eyren schrieb:


> Das klingt schwer nach Diät.
> 
> Ich hab meine auch intensiviert. Versuche mehr auf flüssige Nahrung zu gehen, zumindest heute.
> 
> ...


Wohl bekommts @Eyren , muss auch sein, damit der Körper lernt oder im Training bleibt, mit Lebensmittel  umzugehen die eine hohe Kaloriendichte haben.

Yes muss unbedingt mehr Qualität einbringen, 49 Jahre Massephase ist nun vorbei.
Doppelpost, hoffe stört niemanden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AzRa-eL (2. August 2021)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Ahhhh das wolte ich gerade auch empfehlen, Kilim ist echt Top was Lahmacun angeht.


Deren Grillplatte ist auch lezzet 1a! Früher bin ich alle paar Monate mit nem anderen Kumpel hin und haben Teller für 4 verdrückt  wenn es um Fleisch geht, bin ich ein Berserker.


soulstyle schrieb:


> Und Döner beiMevlana


Boa, da hab ich seit meiner Kindheit nicht mehr gegessen. Dort sind wir häufiger nach der Schule aufgekreuzt und gönnten uns einen After-School-Döner 

Irgendwann war aber nur noch Kervansaray und lange Zeit auch Harran Doy Doy die Nr. 1. Jetzt ist es definitiv die Kette Mangal. Die haben definitiv den besten Döner in ganz Köln. An allen Filialen stehen Leute Schlange für den Döner. Also Empfehlung an alle von nem alten Kölner: Wenn ihr mal in Köln seid, und ihr erblickt einen Mangal, holt euch einen Yaprak Döner (Kalbfleisch). Eine Warnung dazu: Passt auf, dass ihr nicht aus Versehen eure Finger mitverschlingt!

Edit: Zweite Warnung: Der Preis ist neben der Qualität auch Premium mit 6-8 Euro. Lohnt sich aber mMn.


----------



## Eyren (3. August 2021)

Mevlana.....

Bin in Holweide zur Schule gegangen, jede große Pause ging es dann fix rüber.

Kurz einen Döner snacken und wieder zurück.

Ist der Mangal wirklich so top? Ich hab mir bisher so 2-3x das Mangalfleisch bei Rewe geholt. Ja das schmeckt schon, aber als Offenbarung würde ich es nicht sehen.

Gute Fleischqualität, wenig Fett/Knorpel.  Ist auch dezent gewürzt so das man nicht nur würzung schmeckt. 

Ach und damit es zum Thema passt:

Heute gibt es Wraps gefüllt mit selbstgemachten Kräuterquark, Tomaten,  Gurken, Zwiebeln, Chili und Mangaldönerfleisch vom Rewe.


----------



## AzRa-eL (3. August 2021)

Eyren schrieb:


> Mevlana.....
> 
> Bin in Holweide zur Schule gegangen, jede große Pause ging es dann fix rüber.


Gesamtschule Holweide - Bahnhaltestelle Neufelder str.? 
Ich war in der Schule am Dellbrücker Mauspfad. Wahrscheinlich kennen wir sogar die gleichen Leute, wenn du ca. 85 Baujahr bist 


Eyren schrieb:


> Ist der Mangal wirklich so top? Ich hab mir bisher so 2-3x das Mangalfleisch bei Rewe geholt. Ja das schmeckt schon, aber als Offenbarung würde ich es nicht sehen.


Abgepacktes, tiefgefrorenes Dönerfleisch von Mangal im Rewe? Wusste gar nicht, dass die das so auch verkaufen. Würde ich jetzt aber auf Anhieb nicht vergleichen, mit dem täglich frisch belegten Dönerspießen. Empfehle dir mal auf der Kalker Hauptstr. den Mangal! Also jeder in Köln, den ich kenne, der es aß meinte der Döner wäre einsame Spitze und ich selber war auch überzeugt und du weißt ja, dass wir Kölner von Döner eigentlich gut Ahnung haben


----------



## Eyren (3. August 2021)

Ja Gesamtschule Holweide. 

83er Baujahr also könnte fast passen.

Ich werde den Tipp beherzigen und da mal essen gehen.

Mit meinen wraps wird nix hab spontan beschlossen den gesamten Arm zu tätowieren und hänge nun ganztags hier.

Also mein Essen heute:

Cola Zero und Cornyriegel......


----------



## RyzA (3. August 2021)

Bihun Suppe.

Edit: Und heute Mittag - Mantaplatte.


----------



## Eyren (4. August 2021)

Schlichte einfache Chilicheese Burger.

2 Pattys, Käsescheiben, eine Rawit und ne Menge Zwiebeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olstyle (4. August 2021)

(Kurz-)Urlaub im Norden heißt: Gestern Mittag Matjes, gestern Abend Beef Bowl, Heute Morgen Krabben-Brötchen, Heute Nachmittag Schollenfilet. Dazwischen immer mal wieder ein Jever   .


----------



## RyzA (4. August 2021)

Bei uns gab es eben noch Rührei mit Schinken auf Toast.


----------



## chill_eule (4. August 2021)

Nordish! 
Uh Uh Uh!
Nordish by Nature!


Wo bist du denn @Olstyle?
Ich hoffe doch an der Waterkant?
Jever klingt jedenfalls verdächtig nach Nordsee, bzw. Ostfriesland


----------



## RyzA (5. August 2021)

Kartoffelbrei mit Spinat und Fischstäbchen.


----------



## HenneHuhn (5. August 2021)

Spirelli mit Pesto Genovese und frisch geriebenem Pecorino. Zum Nachtisch italienisches Zitronentörtchen.


----------



## Olstyle (6. August 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Wo bist du denn @Olstyle?
> Ich hoffe doch an der Waterkant?
> Jever klingt jedenfalls verdächtig nach Nordsee, bzw. Ostfriesland


Verschiedene Küstenabschnitt mit Fahrrad und Zug angefahren von "Basis" Oldenburg aus weil direkt am Wasser so kurzfristig nichts zu bekommen war.
Der Matjes war in Dangast, das Krabben-Brötchen und die Scholle auf Norderney und gestern gab's Kibbelinge in Wilhelmshaven.


----------



## RyzA (6. August 2021)

Heute Mittag gibt es einen deftigen Kartoffeleintopf (mit Möhren & Maggikraut) mit Wursteinlage (Cabanossi).
Darüber kommen noch Spiegeleier (beidseitig angebraten).
Ein altes Rezept meiner Oma. Und meine Frau bekommt den genauso hin. 

Edit: Hier noch ein Bild. Es war wieder sehr lecker.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HenneHuhn (7. August 2021)

Ganz kurz und scharf angebratene Thunfischsteaks (innen noch rosig), französisches Kartoffelgratin und dazu gemischten Salat.


----------



## RyzA (8. August 2021)

Heute Mittag holen wir was vom Chinesen.
Frühlingsrolle (mit Rindergehackten) als Vorspeise.
Dann gebratene Nudeln (mit allerlei Gemüse und Ei) und überbackenes Hähnchenfleisch mit Erdnusssauce.


----------



## Olstyle (8. August 2021)

Halb OT: Ist bei euch eigentlich auch Pfifferling-Knappheit in den Supermärkten?
In diversen Restaurants konnte ich bereits welche bestellen, aber im Markt tauchen irgendwie keine auf.


----------



## RyzA (8. August 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Halb OT: Ist bei euch eigentlich auch Pfifferling-Knappheit in den Supermärkten?
> In diversen Restaurants konnte ich bereits welche bestellen, aber im Markt tauchen irgendwie keine auf.


Dazu habe ich das hier gefunden: deshalb-werden-himbeeren-und-pfifferlinge-teurer

Selber hatten wir aber noch nicht danach geguckt. Meistens essen wir Champignons.


----------



## Shadowsfighhter (8. August 2021)

Bananen-Himbeer-Fruchtjoghurt mit Schokomüsli! Saulecker, halbwegs gesund und macht schön lange satt!


----------



## Eyren (8. August 2021)

Griiiiiiillllllleeeeennnnnn!

Also gestern haben wir bei den Nachbarn gegrillt.... und weil das echt nicht gut war, dank fertig mariniertem günstig Fleisch,  gibt's heute nochmal richtig.

Kartoffeln mit selbstgemachten Quark.
Schweinebauch mariniert mit Senf,Paprika und Knoblauch.

Hähnchenbrust Natur 

Diverses Gemüse. 

Und als absacker werd ich mir einen Salted Caramel Likör von Prinz gönnen.


----------



## Shadowsfighhter (8. August 2021)

Eyren schrieb:


> Griiiiiiillllllleeeeennnnnn!
> 
> Also gestern haben wir bei den Nachbarn gegrillt.... und weil das echt nicht gut war, dank fertig mariniertem günstig Fleisch,  gibt's heute nochmal richtig.
> 
> ...


Klingt fein!
Gegrillt wird heute Abend bei uns auch. Bin mittlerweile auch weg von Discounter-Fleisch. Das ist echt kein Genuss mehr. Früher ging's mir mehr um die Menge; jetzt esse ich lieber 1-2 richtig leckere Fleischstücke


----------



## Olstyle (8. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Dazu habe ich das hier gefunden: deshalb-werden-himbeeren-und-pfifferlinge-teurer


Hm, klingt nicht gut.
Meine Mum und ich haben mittlerweile regelmäßig das Thema "hast du denn schon Pfifferlinge bekommen", aber so wie der Artikel klingt wird in den Supermärkten wohl garnichts auftauchen dieses Jahr  .

@Topic: Beim etwas besseren Asiaten bestellt. Ente mit einer Hoisin Sauce die sich wirklich Sauce nennen darf und nicht nur salzig schmeckt 😋.


----------



## RyzA (9. August 2021)

Rest von der Paprika-Gehacktes-Pfanne welche wir schon am Samstag gegessen hatten.
Dank Kühlschrank ist das möglich. Und neuen Reis dazu gekocht.


----------



## Olstyle (11. August 2021)

Der Pizza-Mann mit der Kreation nannte es mal Tiroler Art.
Da es den aber nicht mehr gibt selbst belegt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chill_eule (11. August 2021)

Ist das Gorgonzola?


----------



## Olstyle (11. August 2021)

Ja. Schinken, Gorgonzola und Zwiebeln.


----------



## chill_eule (11. August 2021)

Klingt pervers, aber doch lecker.


----------



## RyzA (12. August 2021)

Heute Mittag gab es Spaghetti mit  Mettbällchen und heller Pfeffersauce.
Eine Portion ist noch über die esse ich gleich.


----------



## chill_eule (14. August 2021)

Grill läuft


----------



## RyzA (14. August 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Grill läuft


Hat der Beine? 

Und was kommt da so alles drauf?


----------



## chill_eule (14. August 2021)

Nix besonderes heute, weil heute nur "Elektro-Grillen" auf dem Balkon 
Zu spät, um den echten Grill im Garten zu befeuern, von daher:

Hähnchenfilet mit zwei verschiedenen Marinaden, Grillkäse, Würstchen.
Dazu gibts _klassisch_ Salat und Brot mit (selbtgemachter) Knobibutter.


----------



## RyzA (14. August 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Nix besonderes heute, weil heute nur "Elektro-Grillen" auf dem Balkon
> Zu spät, um den echten Grill im Garten zu befeuern, von daher:


Bei uns auf dem Balkon nutzen wir auch "nur" einen Elektrogrill. Einen von Tefal  der ist schon ein wenig älter.
Aber schmeckt darauf auch ganz gut. 


chill_eule schrieb:


> Hähnchenfilet mit zwei verschiedenen Marinaden, Grillkäse, Würstchen.
> Dazu gibts _klassisch_ Salat und Brot mit (selbtgemachter) Knobibutter.


Lecker! Guten Appetit.

Wir machen uns gleich Rührei mit Zucchini drin.  Die muß verbraucht werden.


----------



## AzRa-eL (14. August 2021)

Bei uns gibt's gleich hausgemachte Börek mit Hackfleisch und Kartoffelbrei. Hoffe ich zumindest - Frau seufzte schon bisschen, dass der Teig nicht gut sei😅


----------



## RyzA (14. August 2021)

Börek mit Kartoffelbrei kenne ich auch noch nicht.


----------



## AzRa-eL (14. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Börek mit Kartoffelbrei kenne ich auch noch nicht.


Ja, also nicht wirklich brei oder Püree. Zerdrückte Kartoffeln, wahlweise mit scharfem Paprikapulver oder frisch gehackten Peperonis. Kartoffelbrei trifft es nicht so ganz, aber Autokorrekt bot es an als Alternative zum Püree🤪


----------



## AzRa-eL (14. August 2021)

Nachtrag: Gott sei Dank, Mission Börek ist geglückt  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RyzA (14. August 2021)

So sehen die bei uns auch immer aus wenn meine Frau die macht.  

Was wir demnächst auch noch selber machen wollen ist Kömbe.
Sehr lecker!


----------



## AzRa-eL (14. August 2021)

Kömbe kannte ich gar nicht. Meine Frau meinte gleich, dass mir das nicht gefallen würde. Gut, dass ich jemanden zu Hause hab, der gleich Verantwortung übernimmt und mich schützen möchte


----------



## RyzA (14. August 2021)

Kömbe kann man auch unterschiedlich zubereiten.
Wir hatten das bisher immer vom Türken gekauft. Die Frau hatte das selber gemacht.
Aber irgendwann wurde ihr das zuviel (sie hatte noch viele andere Sachen selber gemacht) und dann hat sie es sein gelassen.
Und bei anderen Türken hier bei uns bekommt man das nicht.


----------



## HenneHuhn (16. August 2021)

Dolma a la Henne. 

Paprika und Tomaten gefüllt mit Reis, winzig klein gehackten und lange angebratenen Champignons, Zwiebeln und Kichererbsen.


----------



## RyzA (16. August 2021)

Bei uns gab es heute Mittag Kartoffeln mit Sauce Hollandaise, Backfisch und Blumenkohl.


----------



## Caduzzz (22. August 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Bei uns gibt's gleich hausgemachte Börek mit Hackfleisch und Kartoffelbrei. Hoffe ich zumindest - Frau seufzte schon bisschen, dass der Teig nicht gut sei😅


Ich hab' öfter schon mal Sigara Börek gemacht mit dem...äh..Dings ...dem einen türkischen Käse halt (mir fällt der Name nicht ein, aber ich weiß wo ich im türkischen Supermarkt suchen muss^^) mit Petersilie. Hackfleischbörek müßte ich auch mal versuchen, lecker.
Auch wenn man nach dem Braten selber wie so ein Sigara Börek riecht 

Gestern gab's Moussaka, eeewig nicht mehr gemacht, aber ich war zufrieden. 'Ne Stunde Auberginen geschnippelt und angebraten um das Ganze dann nur knapp 15min in den Ofen zu machen.
Jetzt kocht grad Jasminreis für heute Abend. Mal wieder "egg fried rice". Esse ich/wir aber momentan sehr gerne (ok, der Reis sollte schon viel länger vorgekocht bzw. übrig sein. Bin da nicht so dogmatisch )


----------



## Olstyle (22. August 2021)

Auswärtsspiel und die gegnerische Mannschaft muss Essen stellen -> haben mittlerweile einen der besten Italiener der Stadt als Wirt -> haben ihm gesagt er soll doch einfach mal ein bisschen was von Allem auf den Tisch schmeißen -> Bruschetta + ca. 8 verschiedene Pizzen + Pasta mit Schinken/Sahne Sauce -> da tut die Niederlage nur noch halb so weh


----------



## AzRa-eL (22. August 2021)

Caduzzz schrieb:


> Ich hab' öfter schon mal Sigara Börek gemacht mit dem...äh..Dings ...dem einen türkischen Käse halt (mir fällt der Name nicht ein, aber ich weiß wo ich im türkischen Supermarkt suchen muss^^) mit Petersilie. Hackfleischbörek müßte ich auch mal versuchen, lecker.
> Auch wenn man nach dem Braten selber wie so ein Sigara Börek riecht
> 
> Gestern gab's Moussaka, eeewig nicht mehr gemacht, aber ich war zufrieden. 'Ne Stunde Auberginen geschnippelt und angebraten um das Ganze dann nur knapp 15min in den Ofen zu machen.
> Jetzt kocht grad Jasminreis für heute Abend. Mal wieder "egg fried rice". Esse ich/wir aber momentan sehr gerne (ok, der Reis sollte schon viel länger vorgekocht bzw. übrig sein. Bin da nicht so dogmatisch )


Moussaka hab ich auch ewig nicht mehr gegessen. Das Gericht erinnert mich immer an meine Kindheit, weil meine Mutter und Großmutter das häufig vorzubereiten pflegten. Guten Appetit!


Olstyle schrieb:


> Auswärtsspiel und die gegnerische Mannschaft muss Essen stellen -> haben mittlerweile einen der besten Italiener der Stadt als Wirt -> haben ihm gesagt er soll doch einfach mal ein bisschen was von Allem auf den Tisch schmeißen -> Bruschetta + ca. 8 verschiedene Pizzen + Pasta mit Schinken/Sahne Sauce -> da tut die Niederlage nur noch halb so weh


Eine super Idee, gefällt mir!

Motiviert dann auch gleich mehr Auswärts zu spielen


----------



## RyzA (23. August 2021)

Gestern gab es gebratene Nudeln mit Fleischwurst und Ei.
Heute haben wir den Rest gegessen.


----------



## chill_eule (23. August 2021)

Cordon Bleu bzw. Dino-Nuggets fürs Kind
Kartoffeln mit Salz und Butter
Bohnen im Speckmantel
Kohlrabi in leckerer heller Sauce

Morgen den Rest ^^


----------



## chill_eule (23. August 2021)

Yay! Doppelpost FTW!  

Aber meine Frage passt am ehesten noch hier ein:

Wo kann man "French Dog" Brötchen kaufen, die nicht ultra teuer sind?
Also: Hot Dog Buns mit Loch in der Mitte:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sowas in der Art.

Wir könnten natürlich auch selbst _basteln_, aber so richtig Lust hat da keiner drauf, bei der Menge die wir anstreben für den bald anstehenden Kindergeburtstag


----------



## RyzA (23. August 2021)

@chill_eule : Mach das doch mit Hefe oder Blätterteig selber.

Ansonsten Bifi-Roll kaufen.


----------



## chill_eule (23. August 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Wir könnten natürlich auch selbst _basteln_, aber so richtig Lust hat da keiner drauf, bei der Menge die wir anstreben


*ähem*

Bei 6-10 Stück würd ich gar nicht fragen, aber wir brauchen locker die doppelte bis dreifache Menge.



RyzA schrieb:


> Ansonsten Bifi-Roll kaufen.





chill_eule schrieb:


> die nicht ultra teuer sind?


Nööö!
Ich zahl doch nicht 2€ pro Brötchen
Und mit der Salami kann hinterher auch keiner was anfangen


----------



## RyzA (23. August 2021)

Mit Blätterteig ist das einfach, günstig und schnell gemacht.
Haben wir hier auch immer für die Kids gemacht.


----------



## chill_eule (23. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Mit Blätterteig ist das einfach, günstig und schnell gemacht.


Was verlangst du pro Stk.? 

30-40 Stk. nehme ich dir ab


----------



## RyzA (24. August 2021)

Ne, die mach mal selber. 

Topic: Heute Mittag gibt es Putengeschnetzeltes mit Reis, Rahmsauce und grünen Brechbohnen.


----------



## Caduzzz (24. August 2021)

@chill_eule 

Aufspießen!! 




__





						Amazon.de: Royal Catering Hot-Dog-Spießtoaster Hot Dog Toasterstangen 4 Spieße RCHW-200 (Leistung: 200 W, Temperatur max.: 145 °C, hochwertiger Edelstahl, einfache Bedienung)
					

Amazon.de: Küchen- und Haushaltsartikel online - Royal Catering Hot-Dog-Spießtoaster Hot Dog Toasterstangen 4 Spieße RCHW-200 (Leistung: 200 W, Temperatur max.: 145 °C, hochwertiger Edelstahl, einfache Bedienung). Royal Catering Hot-Dog-Spießtoaster Hot Dog Toasterstangen 4 Spieße RCHW-200...



					www.amazon.de
				







__





						Laden…
					





					www.amazon.de
				




Wenn du Lust hast zu suchen > in der DDR gab's die sozialistische Alternative zum imperialistischen "Hot Dog". Die "Ketwurst".
Vielleicht findest du da Anregungen, gibt bestimmt Rezepte etc. dazu.


----------



## RyzA (24. August 2021)

Ich habe mal dieses Video gefunden. Ein Falafel Rezept.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=06RbviJw0E0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Bei uns der Syrer um die Ecke bietet die an. Ich wußte vorher nicht richtig was das ist.
Habe mal Lust die zu probieren.


----------



## chill_eule (24. August 2021)

Lol!  

Danke für den Hinweis @Caduzzz , aber wir feiern jetzt _einmal_ Kindergeburtstag mit "löchrigen" Brötchen...
Da kaufe ich bestimmt keine Hot-Dog-Station für 170€ 

Zumal die Würstchen vom Grill kommen sollen.

Und wir dachten, mein Lütter genau so, dass es eben _cool_ wäre, wenn man die Würstchen ins Brötchen *reinstecken* kann 

Zur Not kaufen wir doch ganz normale "Gut und Günstig" Aufback-Brötchen und schneiden die zur Hälfte auf ^^


----------



## Caduzzz (24. August 2021)

Ja  war ja auch mehr so als Anschauungsobjekt gedacht. HotDog Brötchen auf'n Pömpel gespießt und fertig is 

Die normalen Hot Dog Brötchen sind ja schon immer so etwas "angeschnitten", zweilagig, weiß nicht ob das wirklich klappt. Da ein Ende  abschneiden und dann Loch rein stechen (dicker Kochlöffel oder so?)

edit:
@RyzA 
Hab's jetzt nur schnell durchgeskippt, aber ich würde am Anfang eher ein bis zwei Esslöffel Mehl reinmachen anstatt backpulver (zuviel Backpulver kann für schönes Sodbrennen sorgen).
UND, tu dir den Gefallen nimm Kichererbsen aus der Dose/Glas...der abgehärteste Magen- und Darmtrakt kämpft gegen unzureichend weiche Kichererbsen...


----------



## chill_eule (24. August 2021)

Caduzzz schrieb:


> Da ein Ende abschneiden und dann Loch rein stechen (dicker Kochlöffel oder so?)


Irgendwie sowas müssen wir wohl basteln.
Auch in der Familie konnte uns keiner einen konstruktiven Vorschlag machen, der vor allem auch noch sinnvoll bezahlbar ist 

Ansonsten hätte ich ja nen 5950X + 6900XT verbaut und würde einfach alle Kids (+ Eltern) zu McDonald's, Burger King und "Kentucky schreit _******************_" gleichzeitig einladen


----------



## RyzA (24. August 2021)

Caduzzz schrieb:


> edit:
> @RyzA
> Hab's jetzt nur schnell durchgeskippt, aber ich würde am Anfang eher ein bis zwei Esslöffel Mehl reinmachen anstatt backpulver (zuviel Backpulver kann für schönes Sodbrennen sorgen).
> UND, tu dir den Gefallen nimm Kichererbsen aus der Dose/Glas...der abgehärteste Magen- und Darmtrakt kämpft gegen unzureichend weiche Kichererbsen...


Wir machen die sowieso nicht selber. Wir holen die uns vom Syrer nebenan.


----------



## Caduzzz (24. August 2021)

@RyzA
Klar, wenn sie schmecken alles jut 
Falafel selber machen ist echt nicht schwer. Aber: ich würde immer ein wenig normales Mehl hinein machen. Gibt zwar X Rezepte in denen das gar nicht genannt wird, aber wenn dir dann im Topf beim Frittieren die Dinger auseinanderfließen denkst du einfach nur "..mehr Mehl.."^^

Leckeres Brot und Tahin dazu plus Salat (Tomate, Gurke, Petersilie, bißchen rote Zwiebel, Zitronensaft, bißchen Olivenöl, S+P) und du kannst mich mit einem Gabelstapler ins Bett bringen, da ich mich total überfressen nicht bewegen kann


----------



## RyzA (24. August 2021)

Wir werden die mal probieren. Aber ich glaube die schmecken bei ihm ganz gut.
Die Pizza ist auch immer sehr gut. Und seine selbstgemachte Knoblauchcreme ein Gedicht.
Die hat er uns paarmal dazu geschenkt. 
Er hat auch noch andere arabische Gerichte welche wir mal probieren wollen.

Topic: Zwei Scheiben Graubrot mit Butterkäse.


----------



## Caduzzz (25. August 2021)

Kürbis Tarte, mit Pekannüssen (war'nen Tick zu lange drin und Gelbstich im Foto )







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RyzA (25. August 2021)

Restliche Lasagne von heute Mittag.  Selbstgemacht natürlich.


----------



## HenneHuhn (26. August 2021)

Gleich gibt es das Rollo (sowas ähnliches wie Dürüm, aber anderer Teig und mit Käse im Ofen gebacken, gibt es als traditionelle Bremer Multi-Kulti-Spezialität in tausend Variationen) das ich mir gestern auf dem Rückweg vom Spiel geholt habe.

Ich glaube ich hatte mit Gyros und Schafskäse bestellt. Aber dann bin ich, noch vor dem Auspacken, auf dem Sofa eingeschlafen. Mein typischer Move


----------



## RyzA (26. August 2021)

Backkartoffel und Hähnchenschenkel. Dazu eine Tomaten-Mozarella-Platte.


----------



## Olstyle (26. August 2021)

Burger mit Chutney 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chill_eule (26. August 2021)

Chutney?
Was für eines? 

"Bitte mal die gesamte Hardware auflisten!"


Außerdem ist da viel zu wenig Käse drauf! 

Die Patties sehen aber gut aus!


----------



## Olstyle (26. August 2021)

Selbst eingekochtes Apfel/Zwiebel-Chutney. Der Salat ist Romana, die Patties selbst aus 100% Rinderhack geformt, die Buns die Großen von Lidl (" Prime Burger") etwas angetoastet und unter dem Salat versteckt sich noch ne Schicht Ketchup/Senf.
Käse war nen einfacher Gouda, aber da werde ich bei der zweiten Runde morgen wieder auf Parmesan gehen.


----------



## RyzA (26. August 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Käse war nen einfacher Gouda, aber da werde ich bei der zweiten Runde morgen wieder auf Parmesan gehen.


Cheddar kann man dafür auch gut nehmen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (26. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Cheddar kann man dafür auch gut nehmen.


Find ich sogar am besten!


----------



## chill_eule (26. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Cheddar *muss man dafür* nehmen.


fiexed that for you! 

Okay, Parmesan ist je nach Rezept auch _okay_...


----------



## Olstyle (26. August 2021)

Cheddar wäre halt der Standard. Aber wenn nur Standard erlaubt ist hätte ich auch kein Chutney nehmen dürfen und das kommt definitiv nicht in die Tüte!


----------



## RyzA (26. August 2021)

Soll jeder so machen wie es ihm am besten schmeckt.


----------



## chill_eule (26. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Soll jeder so machen wie es ihm am besten schmeckt.


Wo kommen wir denn da hin? 


Olstyle schrieb:


> Käse war nen einfacher *Gouda*


Der ist halt einfach viel zu langweilig für einen Burger


----------



## Olstyle (26. August 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Der ist halt einfach viel zu langweilig für einen Burger


War er auch und fliegt ja deswegen auch in der Wiederholung raus.
Entweder ersetzt durch Parmesan oder der allgegenwärtige Gorgonzola stände noch bereit.


----------



## RyzA (27. August 2021)

Cordon Bleu mit Pommes. Dazu einen Gurkensalat.


----------



## HenneHuhn (27. August 2021)

Rührei mit Zitronengras und Koriandergrün. 

Wollte ich einfach mal ausprobieren, weil das Zeug noch hier rumlag. Kann man machen, aber klassisch mit Schnittlauch und/oder Basilikum (+ Cherrytomaten und Champignons) ist besser.


----------



## RyzA (27. August 2021)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Wollte ich einfach mal ausprobieren, weil das Zeug noch hier rumlag. Kann man machen, aber klassisch mit Schnittlauch und/oder Basilikum (+ Cherrytomaten und Champignons) ist besser.


Rührei schmeckt auch mit Paprika und Zwiebeln sehr gut.


----------



## HenneHuhn (27. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Rührei schmeckt auch mit Paprika und Zwiebeln sehr gut.


Alles schmeckt mit gebratenen Zwiebeln gut!


----------



## Mahoy (27. August 2021)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Alles schmeckt mit gebratenen Zwiebeln gut!


Alles kann man sogar weglassen und die Zwiebeln schmecken noch gut!


----------



## Eyren (27. August 2021)

Yfood-Vanille.

Joa wollte es mal testen und da bot sich die 3.5std. Zugfahrt heute an.

Schmeckt auch echt ganz passabel und hält mich jetzt schonmal 2std satt.


----------



## AzRa-eL (27. August 2021)

Eyren schrieb:


> Yfood-Vanille.


Schmeckte mir auch, hatte danach nur leicht laktoseintolerante Verhältnisse😅 aber sättigend ist es allemal.

@topic. Panierte Hähnchenbrustfilets😋


----------



## RyzA (27. August 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Alles kann man sogar weglassen und die Zwiebeln schmecken noch gut!


Wir könnten auch mal wieder einen Zwiebelkuchen machen. Macht meine Frau perfekt.


----------



## chill_eule (27. August 2021)

Zucchini gefüllt mit Hack, Feta, Zwiebeln, Creme Fraiche.
Spitzpaprika mit Käse überbacken, Öl, Salz, Pfeffer, Knoblauch.

Von der Hackfüllung hatten wir viel zu viel, also haben wir auch noch ein paar Spitzpaprika damit gefüllt und noch eine kleine Portion mit Tomate vermischt und auch in den Ofen geworfen.

Dazu Kartoffeln.

Reicht easy für 2 Tage 
+
Verdammt lecker


----------



## Olstyle (27. August 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> War er auch und fliegt ja deswegen auch in der Wiederholung raus.
> Entweder ersetzt durch Parmesan oder der allgegenwärtige Gorgonzola stände noch bereit.


Als Kompromiss einen mit Gorgonzola und einen mit Parmesan gemacht  .
Parmesan fand ich minimal besser, der Blauschimmel war doch sehr dominant.


----------



## RyzA (27. August 2021)

Apropos Käse. Ich hätte mal wieder auf Kochkäse Appetit. Mit Kümmel.
Den dann auf leckeren frischen Graubrot essen und dazu Pfefferminztee.


----------



## HenneHuhn (27. August 2021)

Mixed Vegetables Vindaloo


----------



## Eyren (28. August 2021)

Kernige Haferflocken mit Wasser und Zimt.


----------



## RyzA (28. August 2021)

Heute Mittag gibt es wieder Eierpfannkuchen.
Wahlweise mit kanadischen Ahornsirup, Erdbeermarmelade, Bio-Mandelcreme (ohne Palmöl) oder Zimt & Zucker. Dazu frische Vollmilch.


----------



## Eyren (28. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Heute Mittag gibt es wieder Eierpfannkuchen.
> Wahlweise mit kanadischen Ahornsirup, Erdbeermarmelade, Bio-Mandelcreme (ohne Palmöl) oder Zimt & Zucker. Dazu frische Vollmilch.


Wohaha tschuldige aber
D R E C K S A C K !

Ich liebe Pfannkuchen. Könnte ich mich reinlegen! Bekomm aber keine pfünününü!


----------



## Mahoy (28. August 2021)

Bei uns gab's zu Mittag deftigen Flammkuchen nach eigener Rezeptur und dazu Federweißer.


----------



## Olstyle (28. August 2021)

Hab Pflaumen-Crumble gemacht nach dem Anfängerfehler Pflaumen statt Zwetschgen für Pflaumenkuchen zu kaufen.


----------



## RyzA (28. August 2021)

Mein Sohn und seine Freundin haben eben ein afrikanisches Chickengericht gekocht mit Reis.
Davon esse ich gleich noch den Rest.


----------



## HenneHuhn (28. August 2021)

Meine Holde hat heute (echte) Spaghetti Carbonara gekocht und dazu noch Butterkuchen für das Dessert und den Sonntagskaffee gebacken.


----------



## RyzA (29. August 2021)

Heute Mittag holen wir uns wieder was von unseren Lieblings-Vietnamesen:

Frühlingsrollen - die besten die ich kenne. Mit Kohl, Möhren, Zwiebeln und Rindergehackten. Die Panade ist auch ein Gedicht. Als Hauptspeise gebratene Nudeln (mit Wokgemüse und Ei), dazu überbackenes Hähnchenfleisch und Erdnusssauce.


----------



## Mahoy (29. August 2021)

Heute gibt's Gulasch. So richtig schön mit original ungarischer Chili-Paprika-Würze, das brennt dann gleich dreimal.


----------



## Caduzzz (30. August 2021)

Nudeln mit Champions-Sahnesoße. Bisschen Speck anbraten und 'nen Schuss Weißwein dazu.


----------



## AzRa-eL (30. August 2021)

Heute gibt's mal ne besonderes Dessert - Ashura

Es sieht erstmal seltsam aus, aber wenn es eine gute Köchin vorbereitet ist es sehr lecker 🤤




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Serviervorschlag aus den Weiten des Netzes^^


----------



## Caduzzz (30. August 2021)

Zimt, Walnuss, Granatapfel...Blaubeeren, Trauben? Sieht gut aus, aber was ist das Flüssige für ein Saft? 

gleich mal "Google" anwerfen

edit: da ist ja ein Link, ich Trottel  Liest sich alles gut, aber Rosinen würde_* ich *_streichen......also eigentlich aus dem Universum verbannen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (30. August 2021)

Caduzzz schrieb:


> Liest sich alles gut, aber Rosinen würde_* ich *_streichen......also eigentlich aus dem Universum verbannen.


Haha genau das, oder zumindest so ähnlich, habe ich meiner Frau auch gesagt😂 also ja, unsere Version war ohne Trauben. Das gute ist, dass dabei der eigenen Fantasien keine Grenzen gesetzt sind. Das hört sich jetzt bisschen komisch an, aber dieses Dessert schmeckt nach Weihnachten😅


----------



## RyzA (30. August 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Heute gibt's Gulasch. So richtig schön mit original ungarischer Chili-Paprika-Würze, *das brennt dann gleich dreimal.*


Im Mund/Hals, Magen und später auf der Toilette? 

Topic: Graubrot mit Weichkäse. Dazu Fenchel-Kümmel-Anis Tee.


----------



## Caduzzz (30. August 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> aber dieses Dessert schmeckt nach Weihnachten😅



Ich kann ja mit Weihnachten nichts, niente, null, gar nix anfangen ...aber wenn es nach mir ginge würde man in Deutschland etwas entspannter sein mit "Weihnachtssüßigkeiten" und "weihnachtstypischen Geschmäckern".
Im Jahre 2021 hat Zimt, Kardamom, Nelken, Anis etc. nichts mit ausschließlich Weihnachten zu tun, da stets verfügbar. Und wenn mein Magen für sich sprechen würde: Dominosteine, Lebkuchen und alles mit Zimt sollte es ganzjährig geben 

edit: da wir grad von Süßkram sprechen. Kennt ihr persisches/n "Sohan"? BOAH, da könnte ich mich rein legen!!! (so lange nicht zu viel Rosenwasser und/oder Kardamom enthalten ist..das Zeug ist genial, fast so lange ich denken kann ziehe ich mir damit  die Zähne )


----------



## RyzA (30. August 2021)

Caduzzz schrieb:


> Ich kann ja mit Weihnachten nichts, niente, null, gar nix anfangen ...aber wenn es nach mir ginge würde man in Deutschland etwas entspannter sein mit "Weihnachtssüßigkeiten".


Weihnachtsüßigkeiten werden bei uns schon teilweise in den Geschäften angeboten. Bzw die, welche man klassisch damit verbindet. Lebkuchen, Spekulatius oder Dominosteine. Letztere mag ich nicht. Genauso wenig wie Christstollen. 

Apropos Desert: Ich hätte mal wieder Appetit auf Kaiserschmarrn.
Machen wir uns die Tage mal.


----------



## AzRa-eL (30. August 2021)

Caduzzz schrieb:


> Ich kann ja mit Weihnachten nichts, niente, null, gar nix anfangen ...


Ich ja auch nicht 😅 aber mein Gaumen freut sich trotzdem jedes Jahr auf diese Zeit 


Caduzzz schrieb:


> Im Jahre 2021 hat Zimt, Kardamom, Nelken, Anis etc. nichts mit ausschließlich Weihnachten zu tun, da stets verfügbar. Und wenn mein Magen für sich sprechen würde: Dominosteine und alles mit Zimt sollte es ganzjährig geben


Ok, kann man bei den Wahlen irgendwo ein Kreuz für dich setzen. Muss mal schauen, ob irgendwo Caduzzz auf dem Zettel steht. Caduzzz's Wahlprogramm: Weihnachtssüßigkeiten das ganze Jahr hindurch!


----------



## Caduzzz (30. August 2021)

Christstollen/Stollen = Rosinen/Sultaninen *kotzbrechwürg*
Aber genau, Spekulatius, guter Lebkuchen (z.B. Pulsnitzer Spitzen!), all so etwas. Deshalb mag ich auch so gerne schwedische Süßigkeiten. Zimt und Kardamom ganzjährig. Immer wenn meine Eltern mich fragen ob sie was mitbringen sollen, wenn sie nach Deutschland kommen bestehen die Mitbringsel hauptsächlich aus Süßkram/Gebäck 

edit: da wir grad beim Thema sind. Ich mag beides. Marzipan und Lakritz. Viele mögen ja nur das Eine oder das Andere 

*überleg* *CGWP* *Fahne schwenk*
"Caduzzz' Ganzjährige Weihnachtsleckereien Partei"..ich würd mich wählen


----------



## RyzA (30. August 2021)

Caduzzz schrieb:


> Christstollen/Stollen = Rosinen/Sultaninen *kotzbrechwürg*


Genau. Da wird mir auch schlecht von.


Caduzzz schrieb:


> Aber genau, Spekulatius, guter Lebkuchen (z.B. Pulsnitzer Spitzen!), all so etwas. Deshalb mag ich auch so gerne schwedische Süßigkeiten. Zimt und Kardamom ganzjährig. Immer wenn meine Eltern mich fragen ob sie was mitbringen sollen, wenn sie nach Deutschland kommen bestehen die Mitbringsel hauptsächlich aus Süßkram/Gebäck


Oder Bratapfel auch sehr lecker. Aber ohne Rosinen. Oder Pflaume & Zimt Sahnejoghurt.



Caduzzz schrieb:


> edit: da wir grad beim Thema sind. Ich mag beides. Marzipan und Lakritz. Viele mögen ja nur das Eine oder das Andere


Ich mag gerne Marzipantorte aber keine Marzipankartoffeln. Lakritz - davon mag ich eigentlich alles (darf ich aber nicht zuviel von essen wegen dem Blutdruck).


----------



## Mahoy (31. August 2021)

Bei zu süßer oder stark gesalzener Lakritze klinke ich mich aus, ich mag die fast naturbelassenen Sorten. In Marzipan hingegen kann man mich gerne irgendwann beerdigen. 

Ich freu' mich ja schon, wenn jetzt, pünktlich zu Ende August / Anfang September das erste Weihnachtsgebäck in den Geschäften auftaucht. Irgend eine Schwäche muss man sich ja gönnen, und gefüllte Lebkuchenherzen gehen das ganze Jahr über, wenn man mich fragt.


----------



## RyzA (31. August 2021)

Heute Mittag holen wir Pizza, Pizzabrot, Kibeh, Falafel und Knoblauchcreme vom Syrer.
Pizza nehme ich "Ala Turka" mit Sucuk, Paprika & Zwiebeln.
Mein Sohn nimmt Dönerpizza. Meine Frau ist etwas von den anderen Sachen.
Wobei ich Falafel auch probiere. Habe ich noch nie gegessen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (31. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wobei ich Falafel auch probiere. Habe ich noch nie gegessen.


Falafel kann etwas trocken sein. Am besten schmeckt es in einer Knoblauch-Sauce gedippt 

Bei mir gab es heute nur Kaffee zum Frühstück - Bin nämlich erkältet und habe gar kein Appetit auf Essen. Kaffee geht jedoch immer und die Kopfschmerzen sind weg


----------



## RyzA (31. August 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Bei mir gab es heute nur Kaffee zum Frühstück - Bin nämlich erkältet und habe gar kein Appetit auf Essen. Kaffee geht jedoch immer und die Kopfschmerzen sind weg


Gute Besserung. Dann würde ich lieber Tee trinken bei einer Erkältung. Z.B. Ingwertee mit Honig und Zitronensaft.
Auch sehr gut gegen Halsschmerzen. 

By the Way: Azrael hört sich irgendwie nach einen Engel an.


----------



## AzRa-eL (31. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Dann würde ich lieber Tee trinken bei einer Erkältung. Z.B. Ingwertee mit Honig und Zitronensaft.


Habe ich gestern literweise gesoffen - meine Frau kocht frischen Ingwer im Wasser selber auf. Das ist richtig scharf das Zeug. Besonders der letzte Schluck haut extrem rein


----------



## RyzA (31. August 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Habe ich gestern literweise gesoffen - meine Frau kocht frischen Ingwer im Wasser selber auf. Das ist richtig scharf das Zeug. Besonders der letzte Schluck haut extrem rein


Das ätzt die Keime weg.


----------



## Caduzzz (31. August 2021)

Ingwer ist gut gegen alles und jeden!


----------



## Olstyle (31. August 2021)

Holzfällersteak mit Pfifferlingen und Bratkartoffeln (aber entgegen des Ertseindrucks bei so einem Gericht in einer durchaus überschaubaren Portion) im Biergarten.
Ich finde es immernoch tragisch dass Pfifferlinge dieses Jahr im freien Handel nicht auftauchen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (1. September 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ich finde es immernoch tragisch dass Pfifferlinge dieses Jahr im freien Handel nicht auftauchen.


Du meinst mit freien Handel Märkte usw. aber nicht den Einzelhandel oder? Hab nämlich gestern im Aldi noch Pfifferlinge gesehen.


----------



## Olstyle (1. September 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Du meinst mit freien Handel Märkte usw. aber nicht den Einzelhandel oder? Hab nämlich gestern im Aldi noch Pfifferlinge gesehen.


Das wäre absolut neu. Hier gab es die von Lidl/Aldi über Edeka bis Markt bis jetzt nirgendwo.


----------



## AzRa-eL (1. September 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Das wäre absolut neu. Hier gab es die von Lidl/Aldi über Edeka bis Markt bis jetzt nirgendwo.


Komisch, leben ja beide in NRW. Wie gesagt, gestern im Regal noch gesehen: abgepackte Pfifferlinge. Vielleicht bei uns hier aus lokaler Ernte in Erftstadt?


----------



## RyzA (1. September 2021)

Spaghetti Carbonara (unecht).


----------



## HenneHuhn (1. September 2021)

Pommes, vegetarische Knusperschnitzel (Wahnsinn, wie gut mittlerweile diese Veggie-Ersatzprodukte geworden sind), gefüllte Weinblätter und ein kleines Teigschiffchen mit Schafskäse und Zatar. 

Etwas wilde Mischung, aber hat sich halt so ergeben und war lecker 😋


----------



## HighEnd111 (1. September 2021)

Grade ein kleines bisschen Fleischsalat und ein Stück Brot gegessen. Lecker


----------



## AzRa-eL (1. September 2021)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> ...und *Zatar*.


Daran merkt man, dass du viel mit Arabern zu tun hast  - das ist schon sehr speziell.

@top, Wir haben heute gefühlt den ganzen Tag nur gefrühstückt. Da ich krank gemeldet bin, standen wir erst gegen 12 auf und aßen Rührei, Oliven, Käse, und Tahin mit Dattelsirup. 
Zum Abendessen gab es dann Sigara Börek (oder wie meine Frau es liebevoll vor den Kindern nennt: Elif-Börek - passt aber auch, denn Elif ist der erste Buchstabe im arabischen Alphabet und ist einfach nur ein leicht kursiver Strich =* ا* ).


----------



## RyzA (2. September 2021)

Frühstück mit meiner Frau. Brötchen mit "Geramont" Weichkäse. Nur 16% Fett und schmeckt mindestens genauso gut wie der mit 60%. Dazu ACE-Saft mit 100% Fruchtgehalt. Aber gleich mache ich mir auch noch nen Kaffee.


----------



## Olstyle (2. September 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Komisch, leben ja beide in NRW. Wie gesagt, gestern im Regal noch gesehen: abgepackte Pfifferlinge. Vielleicht bei uns hier aus lokaler Ernte in Erftstadt?


Heute sind dann auch bei uns welche aufgetaucht. Jedenfall laut meiner Mum:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RyzA (2. September 2021)

Heute Mittag gibt es Pellkartoffel mit Sahnehering. Die Sauce macht meine Frau immer selber.


----------



## HenneHuhn (2. September 2021)

Ich komme gerade jetzt erst dazu, im Büro zu frühstücken. Erster Kaffee, erste Mahlzeit (Müsli).


----------



## AzRa-eL (2. September 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Heute sind dann auch bei uns welche aufgetaucht. Jedenfall laut meiner Mum:
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Vom Etikett her, sieht es nach den gleichen aus, lass es dir schmecken 

@topic, Kaffee und Kuchen im Büro zum Einstand einer neuen Kollegin.


----------



## Caduzzz (2. September 2021)

"Griechischer Salat" mit Baguette. 
Ick wünsch mal "'nen Juten"; bin vermutlich paar Tage off, da ich mein Zimmer renovieren möchte am WE. Also PC abbauen nur nur über's Händiy ins Internet.


----------



## RyzA (2. September 2021)

Bihun Suppe.


----------



## soulstyle (4. September 2021)

Und weiter gehts mit Foodumstellung.
Heute Abend, wird nach aller türkischen Kunst gegrillt, endlich.


----------



## AzRa-eL (4. September 2021)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Und weiter gehts mit Foodumstellung.
> Heute Abend, wird nach aller türkischen Kunst gegrillt, endlich.


Pastırma!


----------



## RyzA (4. September 2021)

Wir habe heute auch gegrillt. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eyren (5. September 2021)

1kg Prinzessbohnen, gedünstet.
500gr Hähnchenbrust gebraten.

Ein snack für zwischendurch eben.


Morgen gibt es schlechtes Wetter, hab nicht aufgegessen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olstyle (5. September 2021)

6x Pizza XXL, für 12 Tennisspieler mal so garkein Problem


----------



## AzRa-eL (5. September 2021)

Heute mal wieder nach ner gefühlten Ewigkeit bei Mama gegessen - Lachs, Bulgur mit Quinoa und Sataraš.

Jetzt gibt's noch Muffins und Kuchen. 

Mama ist die Beste!🥰


----------



## RyzA (5. September 2021)

Noch ein bißchen Nudelsalat vom Grillen gestern.


----------



## HenneHuhn (8. September 2021)

Gleich gibt es Falafel mit einem Joghurt-Dill-Knoblauch-Dip, dazu gemischte Oliven, Tomate, Gurke, Peperoni und einen Bagel (kam heute irgendwie nicht bei einer türkischen Bäckerei vorbei um frische Simit zu holen)


----------



## AzRa-eL (8. September 2021)

Bei uns gab es heute Dorado-Fisch mit pikanten Kartoffelbällchen - sehr lecker 😋


----------



## HenneHuhn (8. September 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Bei uns gab es heute Dorado-Fisch mit pikanten Kartoffelbällchen - sehr lecker 😋



Die pikanten Kartoffelbällchen machen mich neugierig. DIY? Fertigprodukt?


----------



## AzRa-eL (8. September 2021)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Die pikanten Kartoffelbällchen machen mich neugierig. DIY? Fertigprodukt?


Warte, ich frag mal meine Frau.

Aber auf jeden Fall kein Fertigprodukt, das weiß ich.

Edit kommt gleich!

Edit: Also Kartoffeln in runde Form geschält, in Olivenöl getunkt, schwarzer Pfeffer, Pulbiber, und Salz - im Schnellkochtopf auf Nummer 2 für 15 min erhitzen - et voilà!

Sehr simpel und lecker.


----------



## RyzA (8. September 2021)

Das hier: 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ngePdY_v0Vc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Caduzzz (8. September 2021)

Die Kartoffeln hören sich super an!! 

Da wären vielleicht auch Kartoffeln wie auf Lanzarote etwas für euch. Mit leckerer "mojo verde" oder "mojo roja". Gibt natürlich 1000 Rezepte, aber das ist wirklich klasse. Knoblauch sollte man mögen


----------



## RyzA (8. September 2021)

Caduzzz schrieb:


> Knoblauch sollte man mögen


Gut das ich (und meine Frau) auch zu denen gehören die ihn sehr gerne mögen. 
Uns ist dann auch schnurzpiepegal ob wir danach riechen.
Außerdem ist sehr gesund!


----------



## AzRa-eL (8. September 2021)

In Knofi könnt ich baden!


----------



## Olstyle (8. September 2021)

Haus in Spanien, mehr muss ich zu Knofikonsum glaubich nicht sagen .


----------



## AzRa-eL (8. September 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Haus in Spanien, mehr muss ich zu Knofikonsum glaubich nicht sagen .


Du willst ein Knofi-Battle starten? 
Meine Frau ist Türkin...mic drop!


----------



## RyzA (8. September 2021)

Es gibt einen Ort in Spanien wo relativ viele sehr alte Menschen leben.
Den haben sie sich mal genauer anguckt und rausgefunden das die dort sehr viel Knoblauch und Oliven essen.
Olivenöl auch über belegte Baguettes usw. Wo es nur geht.
Beides soll ja gut gegen Arterienverkalkung helfen. Und schmeckt sehr gut. 

*Edit: *Wenn man natürlich viel raucht und säuft bringen einen die Effekte nichts.


----------



## Olstyle (8. September 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Du willst ein Knofi-Battle starten?
> Meine Frau ist Türkin...mic drop!


Aioli Grundrezept: 1/2l Öl, 1/4l Milch, eine Knolle Knoblauch (dazu 2TL Pfeffer und 1TL Salz)... Knappes Unentschieden behaupte ich 


RyzA schrieb:


> Es gibt einen Ort in Spanien wo relativ viele sehr alte Menschen leben...


Wobei ich da immer gerne einen BBC Artikel zitiere den ich leider im Original nicht mehr wieder finden konnte.
Dort hat man Deutschland als Gegenbeispiel dafür benutzt dass mediteranes Essen doch nicht soo viel ausmachen kann. Da sind wir nämlich nicht besser als die Briten, trotzdem leben wir in Deutschland im Vergleich mit den Inselbewohnern aber im Schnitt signifikant länger, haben weniger Herzinfarkte etc. .


----------



## Eyren (9. September 2021)

Du willst doch unser gutes Himmel un  Ääd net mit den komischen Inselmenschen vergleichen die essen sowas ekliges:

Black Pudding

Pfui! 

Kein Wunder das wir länger leben!

Wobei ich immer wieder in Schottland meine Portion Haggis brauche, das ist echt lecker. Aber sind ja auch keine Engländer, die Schotten wissen wie man gesund lebt.


----------



## AzRa-eL (9. September 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Dort hat man Deutschland als Gegenbeispiel dafür benutzt dass mediteranes Essen doch nicht soo viel ausmachen kann. Da sind wir nämlich nicht besser als die Briten, trotzdem leben wir in Deutschland im Vergleich mit den Inselbewohnern aber im Schnitt signifikant länger, haben weniger Herzinfarkte etc. .


Wurde denn eine Begründung gegeben? Ich würde jetzt mal tippen, dass es daran liegt, dass das deutsche Volk ein Recht Sportinteressiertes Volk ist, welches auch gerne viel spaziert und eventuell eine bessere medizinische Versorgung hat?


Eyren schrieb:


> Du willst doch unser gutes Himmel un  Ääd net mit den komischen Inselmenschen vergleichen die essen sowas ekliges:
> 
> Black Pudding
> 
> ...


Ok, das war nicht gut am frühen Morgen und leeren Magen mir anzuschauen 🤢


----------



## Eyren (9. September 2021)

Das ist gut für dich, gibt ordentlich Tinte auf en Füller. Danach drückst du im Training gleich mal 20kg mehr 😉


----------



## Olstyle (9. September 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Wurde denn eine Begründung gegeben? Ich würde jetzt mal tippen, dass es daran liegt, dass das deutsche Volk ein Recht Sportinteressiertes Volk ist, welches auch gerne viel spaziert und eventuell eine bessere medizinische Versorgung hat?


Tatsächlich gab es eben keine direkten Verhaltensweisen oder Umweltbedingungen die man benennen konnte, ausser eher psychologischen Gründe wie anderen Umgang mit Stress.
Die Briten gehen auch bei jeder Gelegenheit auf einen "walk", der auch schonmal über zwei Tage gehen kann, und die NHS ist bei all ihren Problemen nicht unbedingt schlechter als das was wir in DE an öffentlicher Versorgung haben.


----------



## RyzA (9. September 2021)

Eyren schrieb:


> Wobei ich immer wieder in Schottland meine Portion Haggis brauche, das ist echt lecker. Aber sind ja auch keine Engländer, die Schotten wissen wie man gesund lebt.


Der Koch Tim Mälzer "musste" das Gericht mal in "Kitchen Impossible" nachkochen. Selbst für ihn war das teilweise sehr hart.


----------



## Eyren (9. September 2021)

Han ich gesehen! 

Ne also selber kochen würd ich das auch nicht wollen. Aber ich mag es wirklich. Bin sowieso ein Fan von Innereien und das Haggis hat mir richtig gut geschmeckt.


----------



## RyzA (9. September 2021)

Eyren schrieb:


> Ne also selber kochen würd ich das auch nicht wollen. Aber ich mag es wirklich. Bin sowieso ein Fan von Innereien und das Haggis hat mir richtig gut geschmeckt.


Dann wäre das hier vielleicht auch was für dich:  Stippgrütze
Wird bei uns auch "Wurstebrei" genannt und ist eine westfälische Spezialität.
Wir essen das meistens mit Kartoffeln und Gewürzgurken. Kann man aber auch mit Brot essen.


----------



## Eyren (9. September 2021)

Danke für den Tipp mal schauen ob ich das irgendwo bekomme.


----------



## Mahoy (9. September 2021)

Heute gibt's Hähnchenschnitzel pur vom handgestreichelten Bio-Landhahn mit in Olivenöl angebratenem Vollkorn-Weizenbrot, dazu mit Zwiebeln und Knobi gekochte Buttererbsen.

(Dazu eventuell ein kleines Gläschen trockenen Weißwein, sobald ich herausgefunden habe, ob das tatsächlich eine der berühmt-berüchtigten Ausnahmen unserer "Kein Alkohol während der Arbeitszeit"-Regelung meines Brötchengebers ist ...)


----------



## RyzA (9. September 2021)

Eyren schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp mal schauen ob ich das irgendwo bekomme.


Wir kaufen meistens den Wurstebrei der Marke "Lammerschmidt" der schmeckt uns am besten.
Aber wir essen den eher im Herbst/Winter. Keine Ahnung ob es den immer zu kaufen gibt.


----------



## Eyren (9. September 2021)

Ich hab nun mal 

Wiehenkamp

Bestellt.

Schauen wir mal wie das ist.


----------



## HenneHuhn (9. September 2021)

Albanische Pfannkuchen mit Johannisbeer(?) - Marmelade


----------



## AzRa-eL (9. September 2021)

Was zeichnet albanische Pfannkuchen aus?🤔

Brot geschmiert mit scharfer Gewürzpaste namens Hatay Ezmesı aus @soulstyle 's Heimat. Als wäre mir nicht heiß genug mit 28°🥵


----------



## HenneHuhn (9. September 2021)

@AzRa-eL

Ich glaube die sind ohne Ei und nicht gesüßt, nur ganz leicht gesalzen. So dass die quasi zu allem passen, egal ob süß oder herzhaft. Aber irgendwas muss da noch drin sein...

Überhaupt nicht spektakulär, einfach Soulfood. Und die Bewohnerin, die gekocht hat, freut sich nen Keks dass es uns schmeckt 

/Edit: es könnte ein Anteil Buchweizenmehl sein, der drin ist.


----------



## Caduzzz (9. September 2021)

@ hört sich ähnlich wie französische(bretonische?) Galettes an.

@Eyren

Haggis  Einmal im Jahr...oder alle 2 Jahre reicht mir, aber ein gutes Haggis ist wirklich klasse.

@ Theorie: Oliven und Knoblauch verlängern das leben

Wenn die Deutschen nur wenig kürzer leben als viele Mittelmeeranrainer, liegt dass mMn nicht an den wenigen Oliven und Knoblauch, oder der höheren, ausgleichenden Sportlichkeit.
Sondern an der Wurst. Was "die Deutschen/der durchschnitts Deutsche" an Wurst vertilgt kann nicht gesund sein.


----------



## chill_eule (9. September 2021)

Caduzzz schrieb:


> Was "die Deutschen/der durchschnitts Deutsche" an Wurst vertilgt kann nicht gesund sein.


Das wird mit einer entsprechend großen Menge an Bier und/oder Kartoffeln wieder ausgeglichen


----------



## RyzA (9. September 2021)

Caduzzz schrieb:


> Sondern an der Wurst. Was "die Deutschen/der durchschnitts Deutsche" an Wurst vertilgt kann nicht gesund sein.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MTO-NO9yhYw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 

Heute Mittag gabs bei uns Djuvec Reis, Knoblauchcreme und Chicken Wings.
Jetzt mache ich mir gleich noch ein Butterbrot mit französischen Weichkäse.


----------



## Olstyle (9. September 2021)

Hier gibt es ein Restaurant was aus unerfindlichen Gründen beste Aussicht mit einem 5-Gänge Menü für <20€ kombiniert.
Also
1)Cesar Salat
2)Gemüse in Blätterteig
3)Lachs/Gambas Spieß
4)Lammschulter in Honig
5)Mango Creme


----------



## RyzA (10. September 2021)

Heute Mittag machen wir uns Cheeseburger.
Aber die Rindfleisch-Patties sind fertig gekauft.


----------



## HenneHuhn (10. September 2021)

Abendessensplan: (veget.) Currywurst mit Pommes und Gurkensalat.


----------



## chill_eule (10. September 2021)

Pizza selfmade.

Für Frau und Kind wie immer: Salami, Paprika, Käse, Mais, Tomate
Für Papa heute: Thunfisch, Zwiebel, Baconchips, Kräuter+Knoblauch-"Dip", Mozzarella


----------



## Olstyle (10. September 2021)

Paella per Lieferdienst. Dinge die vor CV19 undenkbar waren.


----------



## AzRa-eL (10. September 2021)

Heute gab es notgedrungen ein all in the mix - Nudeln mit Sucuk, Fischstäbchen und 3-Käse Minipizzen 😄


----------



## RyzA (10. September 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Heute gab es notgedrungen ein all in the mix - Nudeln mit Sucuk, Fischstäbchen und 3-Käse Minipizzen 😄


Interessante Mischung. Ist ja fast noch schlimmer als Paella.


----------



## AzRa-eL (10. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Interessante Mischung. Ist ja fast noch schlimmer als Paella.


Es gibt immer wieder Phasen in meinem Leben, in denen ich jegliche Kontrolle über Ernährung verliere


----------



## Olstyle (10. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ist ja fast noch schlimmer als Paella


Sie einzige sichere Zutat bei Paella ist glaubich Safran. Der Rest ist mehr oder weniger frei.
Aber heute sind es Reis und Fleisch.


----------



## RyzA (10. September 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Sie einzige sichere Zutat bei Paella ist glaubich Safran. Der Rest ist mehr oder weniger frei.
> Aber heute sind es Reis und Fleisch.


Das sind auch häufig Meeresfrüchte drin. Die mag ich nicht. Nur Fisch.


----------



## Olstyle (10. September 2021)

Mixta wäre Fleisch für den Geschmack und oben drauf Muscheln und Gambas.
Ein anderes Mal


----------



## HenneHuhn (11. September 2021)

Einen mittlerweile plattgedrückten Schoko-Muffin, der eigentlich gestern für's Frühstück im Büro gedacht war.


----------



## RyzA (11. September 2021)

Heute Mittag gibt es bei uns einen Curry-Nudelauflauf mit Hähnchenbruststreifen.
Normalerweise wird der mit Ananas gemacht. Aber meine Frau und mein Sohn mögen das nicht.
Deswegen lassen wir die Ananas weg. Könnte man auch mit Aprikosen machen. Aber haben wir momentan nicht im Haus.


----------



## AzRa-eL (11. September 2021)

Mehrkorn-Müsli


----------



## AzRa-eL (12. September 2021)

Palatschinke mit Nougat und Mandelcreme


----------



## Eyren (12. September 2021)

Wraps mit Bohnen, Hackfleisch, Tomaten.


----------



## Olstyle (12. September 2021)

Bis heute Mittag die letzten Paella Reste, jetzt indisch/nepalesich
*Papadam mit 3 Saucen
*Gemüse Samosa
*Lamm Tikka


----------



## RyzA (13. September 2021)

Heute Mittag gibt es Salzkartoffeln mit Hähnchenschnitzel, dunkler Sauce und Blumenkohl.


----------



## seventyseven (13. September 2021)

Ich esse jetzt seit 2 Wochen morgens Nudossi oder Marmelade und Abends Käsebrot. Wurde an der rechten Hand operiert und kann nicht Autofahren und nicht Fahren bedeutet nicht einkaufen 

Im Kühlschrank habe ich jetzt nichts mehr oder es ist mir abgelaufen weil ich es nicht essen oder zubereiten konnte.

Sprich ich Lebe aktuell noch von Aufbackbrötchen und Marmelade und Ramen. Da dachte ich Nudossi ist eine prima Alternative zu Nutella (Kaufe kein Ferrero) und jetzt ist da Glycidol drinnen


----------



## RyzA (13. September 2021)

seventyseven schrieb:


> Im Kühlschrank habe ich jetzt nichts mehr oder es ist mir abgelaufen weil ich es nicht essen oder zubereiten konnte.


Hast du niemanden im Familien oder Freundeskreis der für dich einkaufen kann?


----------



## seventyseven (13. September 2021)

Doch, wurde mir schon zahlreich angeboten. Kaufe aber lieber selbst ein. Ich bin zu penibel was diverse Hersteller und Produkte angeht. 

Ich will niemandem damit auf die nerven gehen


----------



## AzRa-eL (13. September 2021)

seventyseven schrieb:


> Doch, wurde mir schon zahlreich angeboten. Kaufe aber lieber selbst ein. Ich bin zu penibel was diverse Hersteller und Produkte angeht.
> 
> Ich will niemandem damit auf die nerven gehen


Allergien? Oder Aspekt gesund leben? 

Ich hatte ne zeitlang mich auch mit Nahrung beschäftig. Hat damals mit Aspartam angefangen. Meine Frau ist da noch bisschen krasser. Will jetzt aber auch nicht zu sehr offtopic gehen 😅

@topic, Toast in Eier gebraten, grüne und schwarze Oliven in Zitronensaft.


----------



## seventyseven (13. September 2021)

Eher der Aspekt gesünder zu Leben. 
Hersteller wie Ferrero und Nestle sind bei mir sowieso nicht existent. Ich schaue einfach gerne was wo drinnen ist, zumindest soweit ich es nachvollziehen kann. 

Habe da auch sehr viel durch ZDF besseresser auf YT gelernt. Wenn man mal sieht wo überall Palmöl in den Produkten steckt. Nestle z.B. macht es einem auch schön einfach welche Produkte/Hersteller zu ihrem Konzern gehören.

Ich will kein Orang-Utan Blut an meinen Händen kleben haben.


----------



## Caduzzz (13. September 2021)

@seventyseven 

Ich war gut 40 Jahre lange schwer Nutella abhängig. Bis sie vor wenigen Jahren das Rezept geändert haben. Schmeckt ja nach gar nix mehr! (und ich habe es getestet, habe mir von Freunden Nutella aus Spanien und Italien zuschicken lassen, genau die gleichen Inhaltstoffe, also schmeckt total gleich langweilig)
Nach längerer Odyssee bin ich bei Rapunzel "Peanut Butter - Schoko Caramel" gelandet, super!


----------



## seventyseven (13. September 2021)

Caduzzz schrieb:


> @seventyseven
> 
> Ich war gut 40 Jahre lange schwer Nutella abhängig. Bis sie vor wenigen Jahren das Rezept geändert haben. Schmeckt ja nach gar nix mehr! (und ich habe es getestet, habe mir von Freunden Nutella aus Spanien und Italien zuschicken lassen, genau die gleichen Inhaltstoffe, also schmeckt total gleich langweilig)
> Nach längerer Odyssee bin ich bei Rapunzel "Peanut Butter - Schoko Caramel" gelandet, super!



Da ist zwar Palmöl drinnen aber es handelt sich bei dem Rapunzel Produkt um 100% ökologisch und ethnisch kontrollierter Anbau bei dem keine Rodung (zumindest rückwirkend bis 2005) stattgefunden hat. Das wird auch von der RSPO (Zusammenschluss von Bio-Palmöl Bauern) so nachgewiesen. Beim Anbau wird der Grund auch nicht durch Pestizide o.ä. zerstört.

Leider kann aber auch nicht 100% nachgewiesen werden ob die Bauern trotz dessen auch parallel konventionellem Anbau nachgehen. Ob man solche Artikel bezieht muss man dann selber mit seinem gewissen ausmachen.

Fakt ist Standard Palmöl/fett, killt weiterhin etliche Tierarten und vor allem jene lieben Geschöpfe.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist ein Pongo tapanuliensis Orang-Utan.
Diese wurden erst 2017 entdeckt und bestehen nur noch aus ~760 Tieren.
Kurz vorm aussterben durch Palmöl/fett Anbau.


----------



## AzRa-eL (13. September 2021)

seventyseven schrieb:


> Da ist zwar Palmöl drinnen aber es handelt sich bei dem Rapunzel Produkt um 100% ökologisch und ethnisch kontrollierter Anbau bei dem keine Rodung (zumindest rückwirkend bis 2005) stattgefunden hat. Das wird auch von der RSPO (Zusammenschluss von Bio-Palmöl Bauern) so nachgewiesen. Beim Anbau wird der Grund auch nicht durch Pestizide o.ä. zerstört.
> 
> Leider kann aber auch nicht 100% nachgewiesen werden ob die Bauern trotz dessen auch parallel konventionellem Anbau nachgehen. Ob man solche Artikel bezieht muss man dann selber mit seinem gewissen ausmachen.
> 
> ...


Ein weiterer Aspekt ist, dass es nachgewiesen krebserregend ist. 









						Palmöl: Gesund oder schädlich?
					

Industriell hergestelltes Palmöl kann das Risiko für Krankheiten wie Diabetes, Gefäßverengung und Krebs erhöhen. Doch kalt gepresst gilt das Pflanzenöl sogar als gesund.




					www.ndr.de


----------



## seventyseven (13. September 2021)

Ein kompletter Verzicht auf Bio-Palmöl heißt im Umkehrschluss jedoch auch eine erhöhte Produktion anderer Öle, die wiederum Lebensraum von Tieren zerstört.


----------



## RyzA (13. September 2021)

Meine Frau hat eben türkische Linsensuppe gemacht. Mit roten Linsen. Da drin ist auch Sucuk.
Die zieht jetzt über die Nacht richtig durch & essen wir morgen Mittag. Dazu dann frisches Fladenbrot.


----------



## HenneHuhn (13. September 2021)

4-Käse-Pizza (TK) 

Und im Kühlschrank geht über Nacht der Teig für das selbstgemachte Focaccia, dass es morgen zu Kürbissuppe geben soll.


----------



## RyzA (15. September 2021)

Berliner mit Marmeladenfüllung. Hatten wir gestern von unseren Lieblingsbäcker geholt.
War heute immer noch frisch und saftig. Nur so mag ich die.
Wenn die zu trocken sind kann man die vergessen.
Das gleiche gilt für Brötchen. Oder Kuchen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (15. September 2021)

Erdnuss-Sandwich und Café Crema - die Apokalypse kann jetzt kommen.


----------



## RyzA (15. September 2021)

Heute Mittag bestellen wir vom Italiener.
Ich nehme Tortellini mit Champignons in einer Käse-Sahnesauce.


----------



## Caduzzz (15. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Berliner mit Marmeladenfüllung.


----------



## AzRa-eL (15. September 2021)

Caduzzz schrieb:


>


Wir Wessis sind halt Psychopathen


----------



## HenneHuhn (15. September 2021)

Frische Manakish mit Hackfleisch-Tomaten-Zwiebel-Fenchel (?) - Belag, dazu ein kleiner Gemüse Salat mit gebratener Aubergine. Ich liebe meinen Job 😁


----------



## AzRa-eL (15. September 2021)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Frische Manakish mit Hackfleisch-Tomaten-Zwiebel-Fenchel (?) - Belag, dazu ein kleiner Gemüse Salat mit gebratener Aubergine. Ich liebe meinen Job 😁


Sucht ihr noch weitere Sozialarbeiter? 😅


----------



## Caduzzz (15. September 2021)

Fertig-Spinat-Ricotta Tortellini. Dafür Bio. Mal gucken; bin heute Abend alleine. Also brate ich mir dazu Feigen und ein wenig Speck an, die dann darüber kommen + Schuss Olivenöl.

Thema "Berliner...mit Marmelade"Kannibalen!

Bei uns in Berlin sind "Berliner" Pfannkuchen! Das, was bei "euch" "Pfannkuchen" sind, sind bei uns Eierkuchen (eigentlich ja auch total logisch!).
Und das aus Kartoffeln, sind gefälligst "Kartoffel Puffer".
Ende der Ansage!


Und wenn es bei einem berliner Bäcker "Berliner" gibt (hier eigentlich nur zu Sylvester-daran erkennt man auch einen berliner Bäcker), dann ist das ein Bäcker, der versucht sich bei den Zugezogenen anzubiedern 

Da ham'wa ja richtje Freude drann...Arschkrampen


Jibt'ja nich Fülle wat'ma uffe Palme bringt, aba dit jeht zu weit, dassa unse Pfannkuchen als "Berlina" bezeichschnet!


----------



## Olstyle (15. September 2021)

Euren Berliner finde ich aber auch mit Marmelade lecker.


----------



## Caduzzz (15. September 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Euren Berliner finde ich aber auch mit Marmelade lecker.



*läuft gleich Amok hier*


----------



## chill_eule (15. September 2021)

Was soll ich denn sagen?

Weltweit essen die Menschen millionen _Hamburger_ täglich!!


----------



## Caduzzz (15. September 2021)

Ja, puuuh OK.....

Ich komme runter 

edit: ich hoffe ihr seht die Smilies. Nur um das mal klar zu stellen. Natürlich gibt' hier auch bei EDEKA etc. bzw. deren (Aufback-)Bäckern mal "Berliner". Aber bei einem richtigen berliner Bäcker gibt's das hier eher selten im Jahr. Dafür um Sylvester (so 28.12.-31.12.). Aber dann muss man echt vorbestellen, da man sonst am 31.12 morgens um 10Uhr keinen mehr bekommt. Dafür sind die Bäcker dann mit riesigen Paketen vollgestellt, mit den vorbestellten "Pfannkuchen"


----------



## AzRa-eL (15. September 2021)

Ok, Jungs. Einen herzlichen Dank! Ich komm nicht mehr ausm Lachen - bitte weitermachen🤣

Btw, das Thema gibt es sogar auf internationaler Ebene: In England nennt man Truthahn Turkey und in der Türkei nennt man Truthahn Hindi (Inder). Aber was sagen Inder dann zum Truthahn? Engländer?!🤔

@topic, eben gab es vegane Köfte aus Linsen.


----------



## chill_eule (15. September 2021)

Und wehe gleich kommt noch einer mit "Krapfen" oder "Palatschinken" um die Ecke!


----------



## HenneHuhn (15. September 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Und wehe gleich kommt noch einer mit "Krapfen" oder "Palatschinken" um die Ecke!



Vielleicht können wir uns auf "Frittiertes Brandteiggebäck mit Marmeladenfüllung" einigen?


----------



## chill_eule (15. September 2021)

Nein! 

Berliner!

So wie es auch:
Brötchen!
Frikadelle!
Pfannkuchen!
usw.
heißt


----------



## RyzA (15. September 2021)

Wobei Frikadellen in Berlin ja Buletten genannt werden.


----------



## Caduzzz (15. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wobei Frikadellen in Berlin ja Buletten genannt werden.


Jenau!

ABER! Aber, mit "ou".  Ist vermutlich der französich/hugenottische Einfluß hier in Berlin (und Brandenburg). 

edit: "Brötchen", SCHRIPPE! Schrippe=Weizenmehlbrötchen, inna Mitte jespaltn. Brötchn is allet andere, so mit Körna druff un'so.


----------



## AzRa-eL (15. September 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Brötchen!


Du hast Schrippen falsch geschrieben...äh ich meine Semmeln...


----------



## chill_eule (15. September 2021)

Ich muss hier, glaube ich, gleich mal das Thema dichtmachen


----------



## RyzA (15. September 2021)

Caduzzz schrieb:


> Jenau!
> 
> ABER! Aber, mit "ou".  Ist vermutlich der französich/hugenottische Einfluß hier in Berlin (und Brandenburg).


Der Begriff "Frikadelle" kommt auch aus dem Französischen.


----------



## seventyseven (15. September 2021)

Bei uns gibt/gab es so ein kleines Verkaufshäuschen die Krapfen selber machen. Die hatten aber eine Rechteckige Form und sind entweder mit Kirsche oder Apfel-Zimt gefüllt.

Nach zwei stück konnte ich weder Arbeiten noch Atmen. Seit Corona leider nicht mehr gesehen


----------



## chill_eule (15. September 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Und wehe gleich kommt noch einer mit *"Krapfen"* oder "Palatschinken" um die Ecke!





seventyseven schrieb:


> die Krapfen


*grrrrr*


----------



## Eyren (16. September 2021)

Krapfen sind doch was ganz anderes als Berliner.....

Krapfen gibt es zu Wieverfastelovend

Und seit wann sind Krapfen gefüllt? Also irgendwie weiß ja nu ein jeder Kölner das hinter der Stadtgrenze das feindliche Ausland beginnt aber das ihr so zurück hängt.... puh. 

Kleidet ihr euch noch in Felle? Barbaren!

😉


----------



## seventyseven (16. September 2021)

Hab mich heute mal in den Regen rausgewagt.

Was schmeckt an einem verregneten Morgen denn am besten ?

Richtig ! Ein Berliner. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RyzA (16. September 2021)

Heute Mittag gibt´s Pfannengyros mit Pommes & Tzatziki.


----------



## HenneHuhn (16. September 2021)

Kürbissuppe und Focaccia (einen Rest der noch kaltgestellt war).


----------



## seventyseven (16. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Heute Mittag gibt´s Pfannengyros mit Pommes & Tzatziki.


Als Grieche blutet bei mir gerade das Herz


----------



## RyzA (16. September 2021)

seventyseven schrieb:


> Als Grieche blutet bei mir gerade das Herz


Warum?


----------



## seventyseven (16. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Warum?


Pommes  Da gehört wenn überhaupt nur Reis oder normale Kartoffeln dazu


----------



## RyzA (16. September 2021)

seventyseven schrieb:


> Pommes  Da gehört wenn überhaupt nur Reis oder normale Kartoffeln dazu


Da ist hier ganz normal. Kann man in jeden Imbiss... sogar in griechischen Restaurants so bestellen.
Und die werden auch von Griechen geführt.


----------



## AzRa-eL (16. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Und die werden auch von Griechen geführt.


Es gibt das Phänomen, dass kulturelle Speisen aus kommerziellen Gründen, für den Mehrheitsgaumen modifiziert werden.

Hier ist es die berühmte Pommes-Mod^^


----------



## RyzA (16. September 2021)

Aber (roten) Reis kann man natürlich auch dazu auswählen.


----------



## seventyseven (16. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Da ist hier ganz normal. Kann man in jeden Imbiss... sogar in griechischen Restaurants so bestellen.
> Und die werden auch von Griechen geführt.





AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Es gibt das Phänomen, dass kulturelle Speisen aus kommerziellen Gründen, für den Mehrheitsgaumen modifiziert werden.
> 
> Hier ist es die berühmte Pommes-Mod^^


Richtig weil die Deutschen auch keine Pute gefüllt mit Reis, Leber und Hühnerherzen essen wollen.

Bifteki, Gyros Pita etc. ist selbst in Griechenland reines Touristenfood. Das ist bei uns vergleichbar mit Burger King.


----------



## HenneHuhn (16. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Aber (roten) Reis kann man natürlich auch dazu auswählen.



Der ist allerdings auch nicht griechisch... habe zumindest in keinem Griechenland-Urlaub in einem Non-Touri-Restaurant etwas derartiges gesehen


----------



## AzRa-eL (16. September 2021)

seventyseven schrieb:


> Richtig weil die Deutschen auch keine Pute gefüllt mit Reis, Leber und Hühnerherzen essen wollen.
> 
> Bifteki, Gyros Pita etc. ist selbst in Griechenland reines Touristenfood. Das ist bei uns vergleichbar mit Burger King.


In der Türkei isst auch niemand Döner Kebap - aber gut, Döner ist ja auch ein deutsch-türkisches Phänomen aus Berlin.


----------



## RyzA (16. September 2021)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Der ist allerdings auch nicht griechisch... habe zumindest in keinem Griechenland-Urlaub in einem Non-Touri-Restaurant etwas derartiges gesehen


Das ist mir doch egal!


----------



## chill_eule (16. September 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Döner ist ja auch ein deutsch-türkisches Phänomen aus Berlin


Und dermaßen geil! 

Hab schon viel zu lang keinen mehr gegessen


----------



## AzRa-eL (16. September 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Und dermaßen geil!
> 
> Hab schon viel zu lang keinen mehr gegessen


Ich weiß nicht wie es bei euch da oben im Norden aussieht mit Döner, aber Köln ist nach Berlin schon recht bekannt dafür - also wenn du mal in Köln bist, geht Döner auf mich!


----------



## chill_eule (16. September 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> wenn du mal in Köln bist, geht Döner auf mich!


Klingt gut, aber was soll ich denn da, außer Döner essen?


----------



## AzRa-eL (16. September 2021)

Gyros mit Pommes essen?


----------



## chill_eule (16. September 2021)

Wenn du zahlst komm ich sofort am Wochenende runter 

Ich liebe übrigens auch so perverse Sachen wie: "Pomm-Döner"


----------



## seventyseven (16. September 2021)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Der ist allerdings auch nicht griechisch... habe zumindest in keinem Griechenland-Urlaub in einem Non-Touri-Restaurant etwas derartiges gesehen


Tomatenreis ist absolut Griechisch. Nennt sich Domatoriso. Aber das ist auch nur Reis mit Tomatenmark und nicht mit djuvec zu vergleichen.


chill_eule schrieb:


> Wenn du zahlst komm ich sofort am Wochenende runter
> 
> Ich liebe übrigens auch so perverse Sachen wie: "Pomm-Döner"


Yufka esse ich auch nicht mehr ohne Pommes und Scharf


----------



## AzRa-eL (16. September 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Wenn du zahlst komm ich sofort am Wochenende runter


tss, natürlich! Meine Jugo-Kölner-Ehre gebietet es mir Gäste zu ehren 


chill_eule schrieb:


> Ich liebe übrigens auch so perverse Sachen wie: "Pomm-Döner"


Boa, hab ich noch nie gegessen - "Salat-Döner" dafür, und das war schon eine Grenzerfahrung, die sich hart nach Verrat angefühlt hat 


seventyseven schrieb:


> Tomatenreis ist absolut Griechisch


Einer meiner besten Freunde ist Grieche, bei dem höre ich diesen Satz auch sehr oft.

Eigentlich gibt es dazu schon eine Formel:
"Insert here any thing or any word" ist absolut griechisch.


----------



## chill_eule (16. September 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Boa, hab ich noch nie gegessen


Schweinkram²,  aber super geil 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dazu eine Art "Cocktail-Sauce" und ich bin sowas von happy


----------



## RyzA (16. September 2021)

seventyseven schrieb:


> Tomatenreis ist absolut Griechisch. Nennt sich Domatoriso. Aber das ist auch nur Reis mit Tomatenmark und nicht mit djuvec zu vergleichen.


Ich mag beides. Djuvec Reis macht meine Frau immer selber. Perfekt zum grillen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (16. September 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Scheinkram²,  aber super geil
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das sieht wirklich gut aus. Apropos Bilder, der Thread ist in letzter Zeit irgendwie so trocken ohne Bilder. Mehr Bilder von Essen please!


----------



## chill_eule (16. September 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Mehr Bilder von Essen please!


Wenn die Bedienung am Smartphone nicht so kacke wäre... dann gern


----------



## HenneHuhn (16. September 2021)

seventyseven schrieb:


> Tomatenreis ist absolut Griechisch. Nennt sich Domatoriso. Aber das ist auch nur Reis mit Tomatenmark und nicht mit djuvec zu vergleichen.
> [...]



Hah, wieder was dazu gelernt!


----------



## RyzA (16. September 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Mehr Bilder von Essen please!


Meine Frau meckert schon wenn ich Essensbilder mache. Weil ich sonst soviel bei Facebook und Whatsapp immer gepostet habe. Aber mal gucken... wenn es wieder was schönes gibt und ich dran denke.


----------



## AzRa-eL (16. September 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Wenn die Bedienung am Smartphone nicht so kacke wäre... dann gern


Hä, wieso?

Ist doch einfach hier im Kommentarfenster, in der oberen Spalte auf Bilder einfügen und dann an Stelle von Bildern hochladen, direkt auf Aufnehmen, um auf die Smartphone-Cam zuzugreifen.  


RyzA schrieb:


> Weil ich sonst soviel bei Facebook und Whatsapp immer gepostet habe. Aber mal gucken... wenn es wieder was schönes gibt und ich dran denke.


Ok, das mache ich nie, weil a) kein Facebook und b) ich persönlich keinen Grund sehe unser Essen in den Whatsapp-Status zu setzen


----------



## RyzA (16. September 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> ich persönlich keinen Grund sehe unser Essen in den Whatsapp-Status zu setzen


In den Status setze ich das ja nicht. Sondern verschicke sie teilweise mit den Nachrichten.  
Naja, egal... bald poste ich hier auch wieder ein Bild. Wenn es einigermaßen schön aussieht.


----------



## Caduzzz (16. September 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Es gibt das Phänomen, dass kulturelle Speisen aus kommerziellen Gründen, für den Mehrheitsgaumen modifiziert werden.


Deshalb versuche ich ja auch immer "China Pfanne" in "" zu schreiben. Ist halt das was der Durchschnittsdeutsche unter dem Namen kennt...
Bilder kommen bald wieder. Aber in letzter Zeit musste es "schnell" gehen. Und das X-te egg fried rice oder Tonkatsu is vielleicht bisschen langweilig.


----------



## RyzA (17. September 2021)

Heute Mittag gibt es türkische Pide mit Hackfleisch.


----------



## HenneHuhn (17. September 2021)

Butterkuchen. 

Mindestens hier im Norden der klassische "Beerdigungskuchen", weiß nicht wie es andernorts aussieht. Mussten heute Abschied nehmen von meiner "Ex-Katze" (Katze die meine Ex-Partnerin und ich uns damals angeschafft hatten und die ich immer noch regelmäßig besucht habe)


----------



## AzRa-eL (17. September 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wollte heute mal mit gutem Beispiel vorangehen 

Bulgur-Reis, Bohnensuppe mit Paprika- und Fleischstücken, Bauernsalat mit Schafskäse und eingelegter roter Kopfsalat.

In letzter Zeit essen wir wieder vermehrt osmanisch, also an einem niedrigen, kreisrunden Tisch auf'm Wohnzimmerteppich


----------



## Caduzzz (17. September 2021)

@AzRa-eL
Interessant. Vor ein paar Tagen habe ich ein Gespräch zwischen ein paar Teenagern mitbekommen. Alle mit türkischem,- libanesischem,-  palästinischem oder syrischem Migrationshintergrund. Und die unterhielten sich, und wunderten sich teilweise doch sehr, wie sie alle zu hause essen. Am Tisch oder "auf dem Boden". War wirklich ganz spannend zu beobachten und sehr unterschiedlich.


----------



## Olstyle (17. September 2021)

SchniPo-Schaschlik ist gerade auf der Anreise XD


----------



## Caduzzz (17. September 2021)

"SchniPo"?..Schnitzel +Pommes..? Als Schaschlik?


----------



## Olstyle (17. September 2021)

Schnitzel- Pommes mit Schaschliksauce.
Vom etwas geschäftsunfähigen Imbiss um die Ecke zum viel zu niedrigen Preis.


----------



## RyzA (17. September 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> In letzter Zeit essen wir wieder vermehrt osmanisch, also an einem niedrigen, kreisrunden Tisch auf'm Wohnzimmerteppich


Das würden meine Knie glaube ich nicht mitmachen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (17. September 2021)

Caduzzz schrieb:


> @AzRa-eL
> Interessant. Vor ein paar Tagen habe ich ein Gespräch zwischen ein paar Teenagern mitbekommen. Alle mit türkischem,- libanesischem,-  palästinischem oder syrischem Migrationshintergrund. Und die unterhielten sich, und wunderten sich teilweise doch sehr, wie sie alle zu hause essen. Am Tisch oder "auf dem Boden". War wirklich ganz spannend zu beobachten und sehr unterschiedlich.


In der Osttürkei, wo meine Ehefrau herkommt, ist das ganz normal und gängig auf dem Boden zu essen. Es ist aber auch allgemein im ganzen Orient/Nahost-Raum die traditionelle Art und Weise zu speisen - wird nur unterschiedlich bei den Familien ausgelebt. Ich würde mal behaupten, dass eher traditionell-konservative Familien das auch in der Diaspora beibehalten haben. Zumindest kenne ich einige noch, die das pflegen.


RyzA schrieb:


> Das würden meine Knie glaube ich nicht mitmachen.


Joa, ist bei mir auch phasenweise. Hab auch seit Jugendzeit Probleme mit den Knien dank ausgiebigem Fußball spielen^^ Daher gibt es auch Zeiten, wo ich meiner Frau sage, dass ich lieber am Küchentisch essen möchte


----------



## Caduzzz (17. September 2021)

Dass viele am/auf dem Boden essen/servieren wusste ich auch*. Aber ich war schon überrascht wie überrascht die Kiddies über sich selber waren, dass sie halt so oder so essen. Und teilweise die Kommentare dazu. Es war einfach interessant dem Gespräch zu folgen 

* ich kann mich immer noch gut an an ein Festessen im Iran erinnern. Ich war damals 5 oder 6 Jahre alt. In den Wirren der Iranischen Revolution. Aber wir wurden dort von der Familie unserer iranischen Freunde bewirtet. Das war, gefühlt,  zehn Meter Stoff auf dem Boden und es gab Hammel/Schaf. DAS werde ich niemals vergessen!

Und meine Mutter kann das beste Ghorme Sabzi außerhalb des Irans kochen! Da könnte ich mich reinlegen. Bekomme ich nie so hin.

btt: Strohwitwer= Stulle mit Brot


----------



## RyzA (17. September 2021)

Ich mache mir gleich noch Rührei. Da habe ich richtig Lust drauf.


----------



## AzRa-eL (17. September 2021)

@Caduzzz sorry, manchmal bricht der Erklärbär einfach aus mir ungefragt heraus 😅


----------



## Caduzzz (17. September 2021)

Nein, nein, nein. Bitte. Alles gut. Find ich klasse!!!  Sollte gar keine Kritik sein!


----------



## RyzA (18. September 2021)

Knoblauchcreme, gefüllte Peperoni, Knoblauch-Ecken und Köfte. Letztere sind aber nicht selber gemacht.
Sondern aus dem Discounter... mal gucken wie die schmecken.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Edit: *Die Köfte schmeckten sehr gut. Die sind von der Marke "Kallavi" welche es im Kaufland gibt. Davon gibt es auch Lahmacun und Pide.  Alles sehr lecker!


----------



## Olstyle (18. September 2021)

Oh du schreckliches Single Leben 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AzRa-eL (18. September 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Selfmade Lahmacun, -Ayran, und Salat


----------



## Caduzzz (18. September 2021)

Sieht alles total lecker aus. 
(aber warum scheint bei euch die Sonne???  Bei uns regnet es den halben Tag und ist grau + regnerisch*heul*.)

Lahmacun habe ich mal mit ein paar Schülern gemacht, die Diskussion unter den Schüler*Innen wie man das gefälligst zu machen hat, hat länger gedauert als die Herstellung^^


----------



## RyzA (18. September 2021)

Caduzzz schrieb:


> Lahmacun habe ich mal mit ein paar Schülern gemacht, die Diskussion unter den Schüler*Innen wie man das gefälligst zu machen hat, hat länger gedauert als die Herstellung^^


Wir kaufen die lieber fertig. Die schmecken auch sehr gut.
Von der Marke "Kavalli" ausn Kaufland oder vom Türken.


----------



## Caduzzz (18. September 2021)

Hab' schon gelesen. Bist ja von der Marke ganz angetan. Werde ich nächste Woche mal nach gucken im türküschüm Süpermarket hier in der Nähe.

Irgendwie vermisse ich meine alte türkische Kollegin. Die konnte vielleicht kochen, der Hammer! Außerdem war sie eine super Kollegin und es hat total Spaß gemacht mit ihr zu arbeiten, leider kein Kontakt mehr


----------



## RyzA (18. September 2021)

Caduzzz schrieb:


> Hab' schon gelesen. Bist ja von der Marke ganz angetan. Werde ich nächste Woche mal nach gucken im türküschüm Süpermarket hier in der Nähe.


Ich hatte mich mißverständlich ausgedrückt. Die Marke hatten wir bisher nur im Kaufland gesehen.
*Oder* wir holen anderes Lahmacun (aber nicht von der Marke) auch vom Türken.  Im türkischen Supermarkt gibt es die glaube ich nicht.


----------



## Caduzzz (18. September 2021)

Ah, ok


----------



## AzRa-eL (18. September 2021)

Caduzzz schrieb:


> Sieht alles total lecker aus.


Die waren auch total lecker, so lecker, dass ich jetzt Bauchschmerzen habe, weil ich zu viele (9 Stück) und zu scharf gegessen habe😫


Caduzzz schrieb:


> (aber warum scheint bei euch die Sonne???


Weil wir auf der Sonnenseite des Landes stehen


----------



## RyzA (18. September 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Die waren auch total lecker, so lecker, dass ich jetzt Bauchschmerzen habe, weil ich zu viele (9 Stück) und zu scharf gegessen habe😫


9 Lahmacun?   

Aber ich wünsche dir eine gute Besserung!


----------



## Eyren (19. September 2021)

So eine runde Frühstück. 

Rührei mit roter Zwiebel und Lauchzwiebel.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Heute nur aus 5 Eiern, meine Frau hat nicht soviel Hunger und will nur ca. 1Ei haben.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dazu gibt's lecker Tomätchen mit Salz und Pfeffer. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zwiebel rösten ich vorher immer mit an, kenne aber auch Bekannte die die Zwiebeln roh mit ins Ei geben. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So Monatsbeitrag an Bildern erfüllt!

Achso Dazu gibt's dann für mich 2 mittlere Scheiben Körnerbrot welche nochmal im Backofen cross gebacken werden.


----------



## RyzA (19. September 2021)

Selbstgemachter Zwiebelkuchen von meiner Frau.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seventyseven (19. September 2021)

Ich mache mir jetzt mal wieder eine ordentliche Bolognese mit Rotwein


----------



## Caduzzz (19. September 2021)

Heute gibt's nur Resteessen. Omelett mit Gemüse was halt noch so verwertet werden muss.

OT (naja...hat schon irgendwie mit Essen zu tun):

Nachdem ich in den letzten Tagen teils etwas unzufrieden mit der Schärfe einiger Messer war...



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





...habe ich einen entspannten Schleif-Nachmittag gemacht.



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Übung macht den Meister, aber bin ganz zufrieden 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: @Eyren 
Das Schneidebrett ist ja der Hammer


----------



## RyzA (19. September 2021)

Bihun Suppe. Die schmecken mir im Moment richtig gut.


----------



## Olstyle (19. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Bihun Suppe. Die schmecken mir im Moment richtig gut.


Dose, Imbiss oder selbst gemacht?

@Topic: Die zweite Hälfte von der gestern schon bebilderten Ente zu Mittag und nach einer kurzen Sporteinlage am Nachmittag danach jeweils zwei Würste vom Grill für alle Beteiligten.


----------



## RyzA (19. September 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Dose, Imbiss oder selbst gemacht?


Dose. Aber schmeckt mir ganz gut.

Früher vor 30-40 Jahren gab es im Aldi immer Nasi Goreng aus der Dose. Das war mega lecker. Leider gibt es das nicht mehr. Jetzt holen wir das meistens im TK Beutel. Schmeckt auch, aber anders.


----------



## Caduzzz (19. September 2021)

Improvisiertes, schnelles Omelette, Resteessen (mit Gelbstich, blöde Händykamera)



Spoiler



- Chinakohl, Ingwer, kleine Mohrrübe, weiße Teile von Frühlingszwiebeln angebraten
- 4 Eier, verrührt, plus Salz und Pfeffer, Chilipulver
- verrührte Eier dazu
- anbraten lassen mit Käse belegt und zusammen geklappt
- am Schluss süße Chilisoße, grüne Teile der Frühlingszwiebel und Röstzwiebeln rüber







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw: Danke, Danke!!! 
Es macht so einen Spaß hier im Unterforum zu posten. Es haben sich so dermaßen nette PN-Gespräche                     entwickelt, unglaublich. Danke, macht echt Spaß!!!    

edit:
@RyzA
Nasi Goreng, ist doch ein dankbares Gericht(mit drölfmillionen Rezepten). Hol dir das doch nicht aus der Tüte. Sambal Olek, Sojasoße, Fischsoße > das kann man immer im Kühlschrank haben  Reis gekocht, Rest frisch rein geschnippelt, das wird ganz anders und viel besser schmecken


----------



## Eyren (19. September 2021)

Caduzzz schrieb:


> Heute gibt's nur Resteessen. Omelett mit Gemüse was halt noch so verwertet werden muss.
> 
> OT (naja...hat schon irgendwie mit Essen zu tun):
> 
> ...


Danke, ist aber meiner Frau geschuldet.

Ich bin mehr so der Typ Mensch der alle 12 Monate eine neue Arbeitsplatte braucht.....

Hirn sagt Arbeitsplatte weil man darauf arbeiten kann. Leider nicht mit Messern und co.


----------



## seventyseven (19. September 2021)

Ich kann nicht mehr atmen. Hab einfach zu viel Bolognese gegessen 

Ich lieg hier grad aufm Stuhl


----------



## Caduzzz (19. September 2021)

Eyren schrieb:


> Ich bin mehr so der Typ Mensch der alle 12 Monate eine neue Arbeitsplatte braucht.....


Ich vermute, dass du gerne "haushandwerkerst". Arbeitsplatte auswechseln ist ja schon 'ne ganz Menge Arbeit. Aber bei einem richtigen, also für die Messer passenden, Schneidbrett brauchst du weder  die Arbeitsplatte wechseln noch versaust du dir die Messer.
(Wie gerne würde ich unsere hässliche Arbeitsplatte auswechseln.  Aber wir haben die mit "übernommen" und der Vermieter sperrt sich mit Händen und Füßen, obwohl wir angeboten haben, dass selbst zu finanzieren)

edit:
@seventyseven
Wie hast du die Bolognese gemacht? Mit Rind+Schwein+Innereien, Sellerie, Karotte und Zimt? Oder eher "eingedeutschter"? Ich kann ja auf diverse Innereien verzichten, aber ich würde gerne die Bolognese mit Rind und Speck machen. Leider mag meine verehrte Gattin diese Kombination nicht so sehr.


----------



## Eyren (19. September 2021)

@Caduzzz  keine Sorge meine Frau verhindert erfolgreich das wir regelmäßig wechseln müssen.

Hat mich in den 15 Jahren mittlerweile so gut erzogen das ich Brettchen benutze und sogar danach alles in die Spülen Räume.


----------



## Caduzzz (19. September 2021)

Eyren schrieb:


> @Caduzzz
> 
> (...) ich Brettchen benutze und sogar danach alles in die Spülen Räume.


Wenn du eine Empfehlung für ein gutes Schneidbrett haben möchtest, sag Bescheid. Das kannst du dann zwar nicht in den Geschirrspüler machen, aber "dafür" ggf. nachschleifen - da hat man wenigstens ab und an mal was zu tun 

edit:
meine holde Gattin amüsiert sich ja immer, wenn ich unsere einfachen Zirbenholzbrettchen oder Holzkochlöffel- und Pfannenwender, mit Holzbutter einbuttere...aber das Zeug ist einfach super! (selbst letztens beim Renovieren als es unschöne Kratzer im Parkett gab habe ich das benutzt)


----------



## Eyren (19. September 2021)

Danke dir Caduzzz!

Mein Schwager ist Koch in der gehobenen Gastro und beschenkt uns regelmäßig mit solch tollen Sachen......

Ich brauch aber meinen Plastikabrieb im Tomatensalat, sonst schmeckts eben nicht wie gewohnt 😉

Aber empfehl doch trotzdem mal bitte so ein bisschen, so ein Schwager hat ja auch mal Geburtstag vielleicht kann ich den Spieß mal umdrehen!

Vlt. Interessiert es ja auch den ein oder anderen Computernerd hier.


----------



## HenneHuhn (19. September 2021)

Heute gab es Lachs, unter Bergen von mediterranem Gemüse ofengegart und mit frischem Thymian, Honig und einem Spritzer Limette verfeinert. 

Dazu - regional etwas unpassend - Basmatireis. 

Ein Gedicht.


----------



## AzRa-eL (19. September 2021)

Die übriggebliebenen 3 Lahmacun von gestern. Zum Glück nur drei, hab gestern totalen Kontrollverlust erlebt mit den Dingern...


----------



## seventyseven (19. September 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Die übriggebliebenen 3 Lahmacun von gestern. Zum Glück nur drei, hab gestern totalen Kontrollverlust erlebt mit den Dingern...


Kenne ich zu gut. Mein Endgegner ist Pfannkuchen mit Brokkoli, Blumenkohl und Sauce Hollandaise. Ich kann da einfach nicht aufhören zu essen.


----------



## RyzA (20. September 2021)

seventyseven schrieb:


> Ich kann nicht mehr atmen. Hab einfach zu viel Bolognese gegessen


Ein Kumpel von mir hat mal zwei Döner gegessen und mich dann per Whatsapp angeschrieben:
"Ich habe zwei Döner gegessen... kann nicht mehr... kriege kaum Luft".
Ich zu ihm "Spül mitn Bier runter!"  Dann war er am lachen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (20. September 2021)

seventyseven schrieb:


> Kenne ich zu gut. Mein Endgegner ist Pfannkuchen mit Brokkoli, Blumenkohl und Sauce Hollandaise. Ich kann da einfach nicht aufhören zu essen.


Klingt gut, würde ich auch gerne probieren. Dafür müsste ich aber erstmal die Stimme in meinem Kopf still kriegen, die sagt "Pfannkuchen ist ein süßes Dessert!"


----------



## RyzA (20. September 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Dafür müsste ich aber erstmal die Stimme in meinem Kopf still kriegen, die sagt "Pfannkuchen ist ein süßes Dessert!"


Oder was auch lecker ist sind polnische Kroketten: Krokiet
Wenn Schwiegermutter die macht sind die ein Gedicht.


----------



## AzRa-eL (20. September 2021)

@RyzA  hör auf bitte! Voll Bock auf Kroketten und paniertes Kalbsschnitzel gerade bekommen. *Wasser läuft im Mund*🤤


----------



## Olstyle (20. September 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Klingt gut, würde ich auch gerne probieren. Dafür müsste ich aber erstmal die Stimme in meinem Kopf still kriegen, die sagt "Pfannkuchen ist ein süßes Dessert!"


Nenn das halt Bliny, da ist die herzhafte Füllung eher Standard.


----------



## Eyren (20. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ein Kumpel von mir hat mal zwei Döner gegessen und mich dann per Whatsapp angeschrieben:
> "Ich habe zwei Döner gegessen... kann nicht mehr... kriege kaum Luft".
> Ich zu ihm "Spül mitn Bier runter!"  Dann war er am lachen.


Zwei Döner nur? Dat reicht doch grademal um die Zahnlücken zu füllen 😜 

Ich bin heute in Bonn, da steht jeden Tag ein anderer Foodtruck. Heute ist so ein Veggiewagen dort. Werd ich mal austesten und dann berichten.


----------



## AzRa-eL (20. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ein Kumpel von mir hat mal zwei Döner gegessen und mich dann per Whatsapp angeschrieben:
> "Ich habe zwei Döner gegessen... kann nicht mehr... kriege kaum Luft".
> Ich zu ihm "Spül mitn Bier runter!"  Dann war er am lachen.


Kumpel und ich haben häufiger gemischte Grillplatte für 4 Personen gegessen. Das war auch jedes Mal ne kulinarische Grenzerfahrung^^

Edit: Meine Frau meinte an dem Tag als es zwischen mir und den Lahmacuns eskalierte, dass sie sich erinnert, als ich damals mit ihr das erste Mal draußen essen war, dass sie es schon heftig fand, wie viel ich essen kann (Plottwist: Ich habe ihre Portion auch gegessen, weil sie nicht mehr konnte...)

Das erlebe ich aber immer wieder, dass Menschen sich wundern und manchmal auch neidisch sind, weil ich sehr schmal bin, aber essen kann wie Yokozuna^^


----------



## RyzA (20. September 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> @RyzA  hör auf bitte! Voll Bock auf Kroketten und paniertes Kalbsschnitzel gerade bekommen. *Wasser läuft im Mund*🤤


Die polnischen Kroketten heissen aber eigentlich nur so. In Wirklichkeit sind das deftige Pfannkuchen welche gefüllt , zusammengeklappt und frittiert werden.


Eyren schrieb:


> Zwei Döner nur? Dat reicht doch grademal um die Zahnlücken zu füllen 😜


Das sind große Döner. 1 1/2 schaffe ich noch locker. Aber 2 dann geht nix mehr.


----------



## Eyren (20. September 2021)

Verdammt. Hab mich im Tag geirrt, heute gibt's Currywurst.

Der Wagen ist aber so mies das ich dankend ablehne. 
Hab mir nun nen Grillhähnchen geholt. Eines muss dann reichen bis es in 3std. Essen zu Hause gibt.

Ich hasse es hungrig zu arbeiten.......


----------



## RyzA (20. September 2021)

Heute Mittag essen wir nochmal Zwiebelkuchen. Meine Frau hat nämlich gestern zwei gemacht.


----------



## HenneHuhn (20. September 2021)

Rührei mit gebratenen Kartoffeln, Aubergine, Frühlingszwiebeln und Tomaten. Resteverwertung von gestern.


----------



## AzRa-eL (20. September 2021)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Rührei mit gebratenen Kartoffeln, Aubergine, Frühlingszwiebeln und Tomaten. Resteverwertung von gestern.


Find ich sehr gut! 

Es gibt nur wenige Dinge, die dazu führen, dass mir die Krawatte platzt. Eins davon ist essbare Nahrung wegschmeißen

Muss mich schon immer zusammenreißen, wenn Leute in Kantinen, Mensen, etc. mit vollen Tabletts zum Mülleimer gehen und ausschütten


Sorry, das gehört eher in den Meckerthread...

Aber um nicht nur OT zu bleiben. Heute gab es nur Duplo-Riegel aus'm Lehrerzimmer und ganz viel Kaffee. Montag halt, der kleine Bruder von Delirium...


----------



## Caduzzz (20. September 2021)

Heute gibt's Nudeln mit noch-zu-auftauender-Bolognese.


AzRa-eL schrieb:


> (...) Duplo-Riegel aus'm Lehrerzimmer (...)



"Kekse im Lehrerzimmer sind wie freies W-Lan für Schüler." Also schnell zugreifen


----------



## AzRa-eL (20. September 2021)

Caduzzz schrieb:


> "Kekse im Lehrerzimmer sind wie freies W-Lan für Schüler." Also schnell zugreifen


Zur Weihnachtszeit hin wird es immer schlimmer bei uns. Manchmal denke ich, ich wäre in ner Bäckerei und nicht in einem Lehrerzimmer😅


----------



## Caduzzz (20. September 2021)

@Eyren

Oha, "und beschenkt uns regelmäßig mit solch tollen Sachen......" hört sich ja nicht so begeistert an.
Ist natürlich schwierig. Ein Profi kennt vieles und, vor allem, weiß womit er arbeiten kann oder auch nicht. Da etwas an Kochutensilien zu finden wird bestimmt nicht einfach. 
Außerdem ist halt auch die Frage was er zuhause benutzt und was auf der Arbeit bzw. was nimmt er mit (eigene Messer z.B.)..oder möchte er überhaupt Kochutensilien geschenkt bekommen? 
Aber was ich als Hobbykoch mit einer Leidenschaft für Japanische Messer empfehlen kann ist ein geeignetes Schneidbrett (ja, es gibt megatollte, wirklich wunderschöne Stirnholz+Intarsien Bretter. Aber viele sind schlicht zu hart und machen die Klingen stumpf.)

Deshalb: Ein Schneidbrett aus Hinokiholz. Megaleicht, vor Benutzung von beiden Seiten leicht anfeuchten (dann verzieht es sich nicht so leicht, und wenn's doch schmutzig wird kann man das problemlos abschleifen.)
https://www.amazon.de/Boumbi-Schnei...M_Large/dp/B07Q71SGCY?ref=pf_vv_at_pdctrvw_dp

hab ich auch, bin sehr zufrieden  und kann nur empfehlen, egal ob Profi oder nicht

Klingen aus Karbonstahl muss man zwischendurch auch mal abtrocknen um Rost zu vermeiden. Das kann man super mit z.B. einem "Tenugui" machen, Eigentlich ein Handtuch 
Aber man kann halt auch Messer abtrocknen, Hände abtrocknen, Stirnband rollen, Messer einrollen etc.
https://www.japanwelt.de/dekorieren/tenugui/  (gibt auch bei der Amazone etc.).
Nehme die auch zum Abwischen der Messer.

Als Profi hat er bestimmt einen Messerkoffer/Messertasche. Aber so für die Lieblingsmesser finde ich ja traditionellere Messerrollen ganz schick 








						SharpEdge Canvas Chef's Knife Roll [5 knives]
					

We designed our knife roll to be sturdy, practical, affordable and safe to carry your precious knives around. And with the famous Japanese painting (The Great Wave off Kanagawa) printed on the back side of the knife roll, you'll always carry your knives in style! Our knife roll can store up to 5...




					sharpedgeshop.com
				



Ich selber habe die hier: https://www.amazon.de/Leinen-Messertasche-für-5-Messer/dp/B00Q8JMDCA?ref=pf_vv_at_pdctrvw_dp
Habe die letztens auch an die Tante meiner Freundin verschenkt und es kam sehr gut an 

Wenn du weißt, möglichst genau, was für Klingen er benutzt, könnte auch ein "Saya" mal ein schönes Geschenk sein, denke ich.
Holzscheiden für Messer > https://mygoodknife.com/en/search?controller=search&s=Saya
(Shop in Finnland, aber absolut problemlos dort zu bestellen und war ratzfatz da. Sayas werden einem in Deutschland nicht gerade hinterher geworfen...ggf. kann ich dir noch 1-2 Adressen nennen)


----------



## Eyren (20. September 2021)

Erstmal vielen Dank ich werde mal stöbern.

Bitte nicht falsch verstehen,  klar freue ich mich auch wenn er uns ein gescheites Messer schenkt. Aber halt nicht ganz so sehr wie über einen analogen Spannungsprüfer 😉

Kochen ist für mich eine Pflichtübung. Ich kann die gängigen Gerichte von Spiegelei bis Rinderschmorrbraten zubereiten und das auf einem Niveau das nur ein kurzer Krankenhaus Aufenthalt nötig ist, kaum länger als 48std. 

Klar erkenne ich dann z.b. ein gutes Messer zum schneiden meiner Fleischlappen an, mache aber halt keine Wissenschaft draus.

Andersrum ist es halt dann mit Werkzeug, da möchte mein Schwager einfach nicht erkennen das Hilti>Makita>Bosch schon Unterschiede haben. Wundert sich immer warum ich meine Maschinen mitnehme statt seinem superduper 

IXO

So aber b2t 

Reis mit Schweinegeschnetzeltem. Zu Details müsste ich in diesem Falle meine Frau fragen.


----------



## Caduzzz (20. September 2021)

Jeder hat so seine eigenen Leidenschaften. Kann ich vollkommen nachvollziehen! Messer und Werkzeuge ist doch ein schöner Vergleich (für die Macken^^)
Und ja, ich weiß, dass es für Viele kein Vergnügen ist bzw. kochen einfach nicht so ihr Ding ist. Ist doch alles ok. 

@Eyren 
Ich war zwiegespalten zwischen "Daumen hoch" und "Lachen", aber der eine Absatz mit dem Krankenhaus war dann doch zum Schmunzeln.


----------



## AzRa-eL (20. September 2021)

Caduzzz schrieb:


> @Eyren
> 
> Oha, "und beschenkt uns regelmäßig mit solch tollen Sachen......" hört sich ja nicht so begeistert an.
> Ist natürlich schwierig. Ein Profi kennt vieles und, vor allem, weiß womit er arbeiten kann oder auch nicht. Da etwas an Kochutensilien zu finden wird bestimmt nicht einfach.
> ...


Wow! Wusste gar nicht, dass du soo tief in der Materie bist 😲 Respekt! Oder wie wir sagen: Maschallah! 😄

Bei mir ist es mit dem Kochen auch so ein zwiegespaltenes Verhältnis. Einerseits liebe ich es, wenn ich schön bekocht werde, andererseit erkenne ich im Kochen auch einen leichten therapeutischen Nutzen. Kochen hat was beruhigendes und sehr befriedigendes. Ich habe mich schon häufiger im Leben als Koch versucht, leider kommt beim Kochen nur jedes Mal mein chaotisches Wesen zu Tage. Ich in der Küche beim Kochen, ist dann wie Dr. Frankenstein voller Wahn in seinem Labor.  Wenn meine Frau mir dann nicht zur Hilfe gekommen wäre, wäre die gesamte Straße wahrscheinlich abgefackelt.^^

Ist bei mir aber auch eine Zeitfrage; neben dem Vollzeit-Job nachmittags noch kochen zu müssen, wäre schon anstrengend. Bin meiner Frau sehr dankbar dafür, dass sie das übernimmt.

Aber ich habe mir fest vorgenommen in meiner Elternzeit mich wieder dem Kochen zu widmen. Insbesonders japanisch hat es mir angetan, dank dir Caduzzz 

Hole mir dann auch das Buch, dass du mir empfohlen hast


----------



## RyzA (20. September 2021)

Meine Frau hat einen großen Topf voll Hühnersuppe gekocht.
Gleich esse ich eine Portion mit Nudeln.
Und für Morgen Mittag ist auch noch genug da.


----------



## Caduzzz (20. September 2021)

@AzRa-eL
Danke dir, aber das ist zu viel der Ehre!   Ich versuche einfach zu lernen.

Ja, geht mir ähnlich. Ich habe zwar immer schon gerne gekocht, aber mittlerweile ist das Schnippeln einfach eine halbe Stunde am Tag um komplett ab zu schalten!
Egal, "wie einfach" das Gericht ist. Einfach paar Zwiebeln, Knoblauch etc. klein schnippeln und der Kopf ist frei.

Supi, wie gesagt, kann dir das Kochbuch wirklich wärmstens empfehlen 

Vor Corona habe ich mich mit einem sehr guten, langjährigen Freund ca. 2-3 Male im Jahr bei einem Japaner hier in Berlin getroffen. Ist kein großartiges Restaurant. Eher ein größerer Imbiss.
Aber er existiert seit gut 40 Jahren und es gehen dort auch viele Japaner essen. Dort gibt es wirklich viel "japanische Hausmannskost", so die alltäglichen Dinge fernab von Sushi. Und auch das ist in diesem Kochbuch.
Außerdem ist es natürlich schön die eigene Gattin zum Lachen zu bringen. Dann wird das Tenugui nicht nur zum Abwischen benutzt sondern es wird auch im "Mister Miyagi" -Style gekocht 

Natürlich ist es mehr oder weniger albern als Hobbykoch "Katsumaruki" zu üben. Aber mich entspannt das, also wird gut einmal pro Woche eine Gurke oder Rettich gekillt. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=D1o1uAExKNw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## AzRa-eL (20. September 2021)

Caduzzz schrieb:


> @AzRa-eL
> Danke dir, aber das ist zu viel der Ehre!   Ich versuche einfach zu lernen.
> 
> Ja, geht mir ähnlich. Ich habe zwar immer schon gerne gekocht, aber mittlerweile ist das Schnippeln einfach eine halbe Stunde am Tag um komplett ab zu schalten!
> ...


Ich liebe die japanische Kultur. Die machen aus jedem Pups eine perfektionierte Kunst!


----------



## RyzA (20. September 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Ich liebe die japanische Kultur. Die machen aus jedem Pups eine perfektionierte Kunst!


Ich würde mal gerne Kobe Rinder Steak probieren. Angeblich das beste Rindfleisch der Welt.
Aber sehr teuer. Und ich kenne auch niemanden der das hier anbietet.


----------



## Caduzzz (20. September 2021)

Noch ein kleiner Tipp für Japanische Messer bzw. ein wirklich guter Einstieg .









						Yoshimitsu White#1 Bunka 175mm - Silverback Knives - Japanische Messer
					

Dieses in Handarbeit geschmiedete japanische Kochmesser vom Typ Bunka aus dem Yoshimitsu Schmiede besticht durch die rustikale Kurouchi Oberfläche der Klinge. Dabei besteht der Kern der Klinge aus White #1 Stahl, ist von außen schwarz und beidseitig geschliffen.




					www.silverback-knives.de
				




Habe das auch und kann es nur empfehlen.
Obwohl es Shirogami-Stahl ist, ist es ziemlich rostträge und nicht so empfindlich bei säurehaltigen Lebensmitteln (Zitrusfrüchte, Zwiebeln, Knoblauch).
Dafür sehr, sehr leicht und mega scharf. Eignet sich weniger für den Wiegeschnitt, aber dafür um so besser für den "französischen Schnitt", den "japanischen Schnitt" sowieso.
Der unbehandelte Honokigriff fühlt sich wunderbar an, und die Zwinge aus Kunststoff bzw. der Übergang zwischen Zwinge und Griff ist nicht störend. Kunststoff macht das ganze Messer günstiger.
Wir sind ja hier im Koch-Unterforum eines Hardware Enthusiasten Forums, deshalb auch hier Enthusiasten-Empfehlungen.
Aber wen der Preis erst einmal abschreckt...ein Prozessor/Grafikkarte ist vielleicht 3-4 Jahre im Schnitt im Gebrauch. Ein gutes Messer, bei guter Pflege, 30-40 Jahre


----------



## AzRa-eL (20. September 2021)

Caduzzz schrieb:


> Aber wen der Preis erst einmal abschreckt...ein Prozessor/Grafikkarte ist vielleicht 3-4 Jahre im Schnitt im Gebrauch. Ein gutes Messer, bei guter Pflege, 30-40 Jahre


Wichtiger als der Preis wäre die Frage, ob das Messer 144fps schafft?

Edit: Gibt's das Messer auch als RGB Version😜


----------



## Caduzzz (20. September 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Wichtiger als der Preis wäre die Frage, ob das Messer 144fps schafft?
> 
> Edit: Gibt's das Messer auch als RGB Version😜


Nee, sorry ist kein RGB Lüfter/LED Stripe mit  dabei


----------



## Eyren (20. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich würde mal gerne Kobe Rinder Steak probieren. Angeblich das beste Rindfleisch der Welt.
> Aber sehr teuer. Und ich kenne auch niemanden der das hier anbietet.


Du warst doch auch Kölner oder?

Ich kann gerne meinen Schwager fragen ob er dir was bestellt.  Sind dann halt so übliche Mengen von 1kg+ und laut Internet ist der Preis nur bei 400€-600€ also sag bescheid. 😉


----------



## RyzA (21. September 2021)

Eyren schrieb:


> Du warst doch auch Kölner oder?


Nein Herforder.


Eyren schrieb:


> Ich kann gerne meinen Schwager fragen ob er dir was bestellt.  Sind dann halt so übliche Mengen von 1kg+ und laut Internet ist der Preis nur bei 400€-600€ also sag bescheid. 😉


Ne laß mal. Das ist mir dann doch zu teuer.


----------



## AzRa-eL (21. September 2021)

Eyren schrieb:


> Ich kann gerne meinen Schwager fragen ob er dir was bestellt.  Sind dann halt so übliche Mengen von 1kg+ und laut Internet ist der Preis nur bei 400€-600€ also sag bescheid. 😉


Alter Schwede, warum ist das so teuer? Hat das hier jemand mal gegessen?

Sorry aber bei so nem Preis erwarte ich nichts Geringeres, als das ich beim ersten Bissen in eine heroin-artige Exstase falle, die mich denken lässt, dass ich schon im Paradies bin und von Jungfrauen massiert werde


----------



## Eyren (21. September 2021)

Das ist doch nen Schnapper!

Verstehste 2000€ für nen PC raus hauen aber bei 600€ für ein Abendessen geizen 😉


----------



## seventyseven (21. September 2021)

So, da ihr immer von Asiatischer Küche sprecht. Heute Okonomiyaki Osaka Style (leider ohne Bonitoflocken weil ich die damals nicht bestellt habe)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bin selbst riesen Fan Asiatischer Küche.

Rezept für 2 dicke dinger ist:

200g Showa Okonomiyakiko Mehl
2 Eier
200ml Wasser
Spitzkohl (finde ich besser als Chinakohl) in ca 5*5mm stücke schneiden.
Dann in meinem Fall 200g Garnelen (Salz, Pfeffer, Knobi) oder Fleisch
Okonomi Sauce von Otafuku
Kewpie Mayo
1 EL Aonori Flocken
Eingelegter Roter Ingwer
Bonito Flocken (Bei denen ich dachte ich hab sie nicht bestellt obwohl ich sie gerade doch im Schrank gefunden habe)


Edit: Bilder mobil einfügen ist ja richtig mies.


----------



## AzRa-eL (21. September 2021)

seventyseven schrieb:


> So, da ihr immer von Asiatischer Küche sprecht. Heute Okonomiyaki Osaka Style (leider ohne Bonitoflocken weil ich die damals nicht bestellt habe)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Auf den 1. Blick dachte ich erst, was ist das für ne seltsame Waffel mit Mayonaisse


----------



## Caduzzz (21. September 2021)

Aufgetautes, aber selbstgemachtes, Chili. Noch paar Zwiebeln und Tomaten reingeschnippelt + extra Portion Jalapenos. Holde Gattin ist auf Dienstreise und ich nutze das gleich mal den eingefrorenen Essensvorrat aufzubrauchen (sind ja meistens so "eine Portion" Größen bei uns , wenn wir was übrig haben)

Koberindfleisch ist halt sehr, sehr von feinen Fettäderchen durchzogen. Gibt Geschmack.
Kobe Rinder, bzw. bei uns ja meistens Wagyu Rind/Steak, sind ja auch mehr oder weniger  nur eine bestimmte Rinderart und ist halt eine Art geschützte regionale Spezialität (ihr wißt schon, mir fällt gerade nicht die korrekte Bezeichnung ein).
Das schlägt schon mal den Preis hoch. Dann die Aufzucht + Pflege der Viecher. Ist jetzt auch keine Massentierhaltung.
Und dann natürlich die Nachfrage, das dürfte die Hälfte des Preises ausmachen 



Spoiler







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_qY26XaW678

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (21. September 2021)

Caduzzz schrieb:


> Koberindfleisch ist halt sehr, sehr von feinen Fettäderchen durchzogen. Gibt Geschmack.
> *Kobe Rinder, bzw. bei uns ja meistens Wagyu Rind/Steak, sind ja auch mehr oder weniger  nur eine bestimmte Rinderart und ist halt eine Art geschützte regionale Spezialität (ihr wißt schon, mir fällt gerade nicht die korrekte Bezeichnung ein).*
> Das schlägt schon mal den Preis hoch. Dann die Aufzucht + Pflege der Viecher. Ist jetzt auch keine Massentierhaltung.
> Und dann natürlich die Nachfrage, das dürfte die Hälfte des Preises ausmachen





> Das Wagyū-Rind ist als Kobe-Rind sehr bekannt, was insofern eine nicht ganz richtige Bezeichnung ist, da nur das Fleisch der Wagyū-Rinder, die in der japanischen Region Kōbe geboren, aufgezogen, gemästet und geschlachtet wurden, die Bezeichnung _Kobe_ tragen darf. Vergleichbar ist dies mit Champagner oder Nürnberger Lebkuchen. Von in Japan insgesamt rund 774.000 geschlachteten Wagyū-Rindern durften 2009 nur 3066 als Kobe-Fleisch deklariert werden.


Quelle: Wagyū 

Wenn 1kg 600 Euro kostet kann man wohl für ein Steak ca 1/5 rechnen oder? Ca. 200g pro Steak. Also 120 Euro etwa?


----------



## Caduzzz (21. September 2021)

Siehste mal wer den Text geschrieben hat 
Nee, natürlich nicht. Das das Vieh bzw. das Fleisch außerhalb Japans  Wagyu, oder andersherum, heißt ist aber nun kein Geheimnis.
"Im Gegenteil", ich habe vor Jahren das Vieh als Kobe-Rind kennengelernt, aber die Bezeichnung "Wagyu" Rind ist ja fast schon "explodiert" die letzten Jahre.
Habe vor X Jahren mal eine Doku gesehen, wo der Bauer seine 5 Rinder täglich stundenlang massiert hat und ihnen auch Bier zum Trinken gab um dieses feine Fettstruktur zu erzeugen.
Scheint aber wohl eher die Ausnahme zu sein...oder für die Kamera  (edit: laut Wiki)

So oder so, ja ich hab's mal probiert. War  lecker. Ist es mir den Preis dauerhaft wert? Klares: nein!
Ist wie Champagner, ich mag das sprudelnde "Zeug" nicht. Schmecke da den Unterschied nicht heraus, nur "schmeckt mir nicht" und "schmeckt widerlich"^^. Egal wie teuer.

Aber beim Essen bzw. Lebensmitteln bin ich schon lange weg von Teuer=gut bzw. bin da noch nie drauf reingefallen.
(kleine Anekdote: ich bekomme von Rotwein Migräneanfälle. Das liegt nicht am Preis des Weines, sondern allein an bestimmten Inhaltsstoffen, die während des Wachstums etc. in der Traube(in der Schale) gebildet werden. Und das hat nix mit dem Preis zu tun.
Mein Schwager ist der Meinung, und er weiß alles besser^^, ich trinke nur zu billigen Wein...) Nein, ich trinke gar keinen Rotwein mehr!

"geschützte regionale Bezeichnung"?...Himmel, was steht den da immer drauf? Habe gerade nix hier mit dem Aufdruck der EU.


----------



## HenneHuhn (21. September 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Auf den 1. Blick dachte ich erst, was ist das für ne seltsame Waffel mit Mayonaisse


Naja, nun ist es halt ein seltsamer Pfannkuchen mit Mayonnaise 

Ne Freundin hat nach einem Auslandsjahr in Japan (Hiroshima) mal Okonomiyaki für uns gemacht. Zunächst etwas ungewohnt, aber endgeil.

Und jetzt habe ich tierisch Lust auf Onigiri, die mit irgendeiner Soße auf Basis von hellem Miso bestrichen und dann gebraten werden... Aber keine Ahnung wie die Variante heißt oder das Rezept geht... @Caduzzz oder @seventyseven  : zur Hülf!


----------



## AzRa-eL (21. September 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


In Ei gebratene Hähnchenbrust und ein ganz besonderes Reisgericht von unserer syrischen Familie aus der unmittelbaren Nachbarschaft nebenan (wir bringen uns ab und an gegenseitig Gerichte). Hab ich zum ersten Mal in dieser Form gegessen. Pikant gewürzter Reis mit Rosinen und Petersilie - süß-scharf! Sehr lecker. Selbstgemachte Pancakes gab es gleich dahinter als Dessert von meiner Frau.


HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Naja, nun ist es halt ein seltsamer Pfannkuchen mit Mayonnaise
> 
> Ne Freundin hat nach einem Auslandsjahr in Japan (Hiroshima) mal Okonomiyaki für uns gemacht. Zunächst etwas ungewohnt, aber endgeil.
> 
> Und jetzt habe ich tierisch Lust auf Onigiri, die mit irgendeiner Soße auf Basis von hellem Miso bestrichen und dann gebraten werden... Aber keine Ahnung wie die Variante heißt oder das Rezept geht... @Caduzzz : zur Hülf!


Japanische Küche ist für mich eine neue Welt, die ich nur allzugern betreten möchte


----------



## RyzA (21. September 2021)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Ne Freundin hat nach einem Auslandsjahr in Japan (Hiroshima) mal *Okonomiyaki *für uns gemacht. Zunächst etwas ungewohnt, aber endgeil.


Jetzt mal ganz ehrlich: wie kann man sich das Wort merken und noch krasser... aussprechen? 

Aber interessant sieht es auf jeden Fall aus. Würde ich auch mal gerne probieren.
Das Rezept wurde ja gepostet. Vielleicht probieren wir das mal demnächst irgendwie nachzukochen.


----------



## Caduzzz (21. September 2021)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Ne Freundin hat nach einem Auslandsjahr in Japan (Hiroshima) mal Okonomiyaki für uns gemacht. Zunächst etwas ungewohnt, aber endgeil.
> 
> Und jetzt habe ich tierisch Lust auf Onigiri, die mit irgendeiner Soße auf Basis von hellem Miso bestrichen und dann gebraten werden... Aber keine Ahnung wie die Variante heißt oder das Rezept geht... @Caduzzz oder @seventyseven  : zur Hülf!



Puh, grad mal in meinen zwei schlauen Bücher nach geguckt, das was du meinst gibt es nicht 

Aber ich halte die Augen offen bzw. hast du noch Kontakt zu ihr? Frag sie doch einfach mal.
Hab letztens mal Onigiri mit Lachs gemacht...in irgendeinem YouTube Video, in welchem der japanische Meisterkoch noch sagte "...Hände regelmäßig mit kaltem Wasser befeuchten.."...

Joa...in voller Demut werde ich das das nächste Mal wirklich beherzigen!! 

Das war eine klebrige Schei....unglaublich
...und meine Freundin sagte noch " das war lecker, kannste öfter machen"...


----------



## HenneHuhn (21. September 2021)

Caduzzz schrieb:


> Puh, grad mal in meinen zwei schlauen Bücher nach geguckt, das was du meinst gibt es nicht
> 
> Aber ich halte die Augen offen bzw. hast du noch Kontakt zu ihr? Frag sie doch einfach mal.
> [...]


Leider nicht mehr, und ist auch rund 15 Jahre her. Vielleicht trügt mich auch mein Gedächtnis...


----------



## seventyseven (21. September 2021)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Naja, nun ist es halt ein seltsamer Pfannkuchen mit Mayonnaise
> 
> Ne Freundin hat nach einem Auslandsjahr in Japan (Hiroshima) mal Okonomiyaki für uns gemacht. Zunächst etwas ungewohnt, aber endgeil.
> 
> Und jetzt habe ich tierisch Lust auf Onigiri, die mit irgendeiner Soße auf Basis von hellem Miso bestrichen und dann gebraten werden... Aber keine Ahnung wie die Variante heißt oder das Rezept geht... @Caduzzz oder @seventyseven  : zur Hülf!







__





						Onigiri: Yaki-Miso-Onigiri | Erdbeerkönigreich
					





					erdbeerkoenigreich.de
				




voila


----------



## RyzA (22. September 2021)

Heute Mittag gibt es wieder einen leckeren Nudelauflauf vom Italiener.
Tortelini in einer Sahne-Fleischsoße mit Champignons und Käse überbacken.


----------



## Olstyle (22. September 2021)

Um es mit @Caduzzz zu sagen: Chinapfanne 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sauce ist in erster Linie Sojasauce+Honig+Kurkuma


----------



## Caduzzz (22. September 2021)

Heute gibt's Eierkuchen, mit selbstgemachten Apfelmus von Muttern und Ahornsirup.

@Olstyle
Honig? Hm, ich würde süße Chilisoße empfehlen (sweet chicken chili oder wie die heißt *such'n'googl*)

edit: die über's Spiegelei , lecker  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olstyle (22. September 2021)

Hab ich auch da, wollte aber kein Scharf direkt dazu. Kommt dann pro Portion frei nach Laune drauf oder eben nicht.


----------



## RyzA (22. September 2021)

Scharf essen tu ich fast gar nicht mehr. Bin da sehr empfindlich.
Selbst normales Mineralwasser brennt bei mir im Mund. Wegen der Kohlensäure.
Deswegen trinke ich nur Medium.


----------



## seventyseven (22. September 2021)

Also bei mir muss es Sprudeln sonst geht gar nichts. Medium kommt mir nicht ins Haus!
Kann auch schon morgens ohne Probleme Sprudel in den Rachen kippen.


----------



## HenneHuhn (22. September 2021)

Habe heute eine Hochzeitssuppe gekocht, mit selbstgemachten Grießklößchen, Hackbällchen und Eistich. Stand gut zwei Stunden in der Küche, aber ich hatte Lust drauf und es hat sich gelohnt.


----------



## AzRa-eL (22. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Scharf essen tu ich fast gar nicht mehr. Bin da sehr empfindlich.
> Selbst normales Mineralwasser brennt bei mir im Mund. Wegen der Kohlensäure.
> Deswegen trinke ich nur Medium.


Hab auch einen empfindlichen Magen. Mineralwasser hab ich mir deshalb auch abgewöhnt, nur noch still. Aber ohne scharf könnte ich nicht. Das gehört einfach fest zu meiner Esskultur dazu - das aua aua im Bauch lässt sich aber auch gut mit Ayran und Tee neutralisieren.

@topic, heute Sarma mit frischen Kohlblättern. Meine Frau fand dieses Rezept im Netz. Auf dem Balkan machen wir Sarma klassisch mit in Essig eingelegten Kohlblättern. In der Türkei ist Sarma klassisch in Weinblättern. Mit frischen Kohlblätter war mir neu. Schmeckt aber wirklich gut!


----------



## RyzA (23. September 2021)

Heute machen wir uns Backfisch-Brötchen.


----------



## seventyseven (23. September 2021)

Bei mir wird es heute Abend Flammkuchen geben.
War gestern nach langer Zeit bei meinem Vater zu besuch und aß dort auch Flammkuchen. 
Gab auch endlich mal wieder einen Großeinkauf. Seit meiner OP an der Hand ging es ja nicht.


----------



## Caduzzz (23. September 2021)

Malaysische Hühner-Kokos Suppe, grad am auftauen. Als Strohwitwer mach ich gerade Resteessen.

Schärfe: mir kann es fast nicht scharf genug sein, ich muss aber auch noch was schmecken können. Nur scharf um der Schärfe Willen finde ich dann auch albern. (habe da aber auch einen robusten Magen+Darm)

Dafür benutze ich fast nur "Kinder"-Zahnpasta/Mundspülung. Pfefferminzschärfe kann ich überhaupt nicht ab


----------



## AzRa-eL (23. September 2021)

seventyseven schrieb:


> Gab auch endlich mal wieder einen Großeinkauf. Seit meiner OP an der Hand ging es ja nicht.


Gute Besserung! Bruch? Hatte mal einen und kenne genau das Gefühl, wenn die Hand wieder normal nutzbar ist. 


Caduzzz schrieb:


> Malaysische Hühner-Kokos Suppe, grad am auftauen.


Boa ja, bitte Rezept teilen!😍


----------



## Caduzzz (23. September 2021)

Malaysische Thai Hühnersuppe Caduzzzer Art (also nach Jefühl kochen )



Spoiler



1l Kokosmilch
2-3 Hühnerbrustfilets
2 EL rote Currypaste, je nach Belieben noch 1EL grüne Currypaste rein
ca.300g frische Champinions, dünn geschnitten 
1-2 Handvoll frische Sojasprossen
4-6 Kaffirlimettenblätter (kann, aber muss man nicht halbieren, kurz knicken reicht)
1-2 Stängel Zitronengras (bisschen andrücken, vielleicht 1-2 Mal durchschneiden)
2 EL gehackte Erdnüsse, oder bisschen mehr (in Suppe rein+ Garnierung)
Saft einer 1/2 Zitrone
1-2 rote Zwiebel (je nach Größe), dünne Scheiben (halbieren, dann vom Kopf zur Wurzel schneiden)
3-4 Thai Auberginen (vierteln)
frisches Thaibasilikum, Menge nach belieben (Blätter ab und grob 1-2 x schneiden)
frischer Koriander (Menge nach Belieben, bisschen in die Suppe, Rest Garnierung)
1/2 bis 1 Paprika für die Farbe, dünne Streifen schneiden
Fischsoße
süße Chilisoße
Hühnerbrühepulver/würfel oder Thaisuppewürfel bei Bedarf - lass ich meistens weg
4-5 Scheibchen Ingwer schaden nicht

-für Hungrige Reisnudeln dazu (extra kochen, abgießen + umfüllen, Suppe dazu)
-Wasser- und Kokosmilchverhältnis muss man ein wenig herum probieren, ansonsten noch mit Wasser strecken

-Kokosmilch erhitzen
-in ca. 500ml heißen Wasser Pasten lösen, bei Bedarf die Brühwürfel mit rein; ansonsten kann man die Pasten auch gleich in die Kokosmilch machen und mit dem Wasser strecken
-Hühnerfleisch klein schneiden, scharf anbraten(Pflanzenöl), oder kurz in Stärke wälzen (wird sämiger)
-Fleisch in die Suppe geben
-Zwiebel, Paprika, Auberginen, Zitronensaft, Zitronengras, Erdnüsse und Kaffirblätter rein
-schwache Hitze 10-15min ziehen lassen
-"kurz" vorm Servieren Champignons, Koriander, Thaibasilikum, Sojasprossen rein
-knapp vor aufkochen und währenddessen mit Fischsoße (und ggf. süße Chilisoße) abschmecken
-Erdnüsse und Koriander für die Deko oben rüber


Fertig und guten Appetit


----------



## seventyseven (23. September 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Gute Besserung! Bruch? Hatte mal einen und kenne genau das Gefühl, wenn die Hand wieder normal nutzbar ist.


Karpaltunnelsyndrom Rechts und Links. Rechts kam jetzt zuerst. Nevenbahnen der Finger waren auch verschlackt.


----------



## RyzA (23. September 2021)

Rührei mit Sucuk.


----------



## HenneHuhn (25. September 2021)

Heute gab es Steak. 
Dry-Aged Entrecote und Filet, im Ofen vorgegart und in der Pfanne mit Thymian-Knoblauchbutter medium gebraten. Dazu ein Tomaten-Büffelmozzarella-Salat und Oliven-Ciabatta.


----------



## RyzA (25. September 2021)

@HenneHuhn : Der feine Herr!   

Ich habe mir eben noch einen Lahmacun warm gemacht. Ohne alles. Ohne Schnickschnack.  Schmeckt mir so am besten.


----------



## chill_eule (25. September 2021)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> im Ofen vorgegart und in der Pfanne mit Thymian-Knoblauchbutter medium gebraten.


Macht man das nicht eigentlich anders rum?
Erst scharf anbraten und dann im Ofen bei 60-70°C nachgaren?


----------



## HenneHuhn (25. September 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Macht man das nicht eigentlich anders rum?
> Erst scharf anbraten und dann im Ofen bei 60-70°C nachgaren?


Ich kenne es auch so rum, wie du sagst. Aber meine Partnerin meint, so kriegt man besser ein leicht knuspriges Äußeres hin. Und bei Fleisch und Fisch ist sie bei uns die Expertin 🤪


----------



## seventyseven (25. September 2021)

Heute gab es Rigatoni mit Bolognese Hackfleisch, Zwiebeln, Karotte, Ordentlich Knoblauch und die Chillisauce meines Vaters. Am Ende mit Parmesan überbacken. 

Habe heute das erste mal meine Rotweinreste nach dem Kochen eingefroren (Trinke kein Alkohol und schütte den Rest meistens weg oder er wird von sich aus zu Essig )

Morgen Mittag gibt es nochmal Flammkuchen damit das Zeug weg ist.


----------



## RyzA (26. September 2021)

Rührei auf türkische Art mit Brötchen. Dazu O-Saft.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eyren (26. September 2021)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Ich kenne es auch so rum, wie du sagst. Aber meine Partnerin meint, so kriegt man besser ein leicht knuspriges Äußeres hin. Und bei Fleisch und Fisch ist sie bei uns die Expertin 🤪


Ich kenne es auch so anbraten und dann bei geringer Hitze im Ofen on point bringen.

Aber habe auch schon das gegenteilige gehört.  Vorteil beim erst in den Ofen schieben soll wohl sein das nach dem anbraten kein Fleischsaft mehr austritt und somit das Fleisch nicht im Ofen im eigenen Saft gart.

Und dann gibt es noch die Leute die es erstmal in Plastik vakuumieren, stundenlang im wasserbad garen und dann 30sek anbraten(kranke Menschen, das arme Fleisch. Und vorallem der arme Eyren der 6std. Auf Essen warten muss. )

Bei mir gibt's um mal beim Thema zu bleiben zum Frühstück Kaffee.....


----------



## AzRa-eL (26. September 2021)

Mein Frühstück war heute morgen die halbe Dose Energy Drink von gestern Abend


----------



## Caduzzz (26. September 2021)

Eyren schrieb:


> Bei mir gibt's um mal beim Thema zu bleiben zum Frühstück Kaffee.....



Bestes Frühstück  (zur Feier des Tages heute Toast mit Erdnuss Caramel Creme; schön rumgeschmaddert weil die erwärmte Creme vom Toast läuft -  und nein! warum sollte ich weniger rauf machen? )



AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Mein Frühstück war heute morgen die halbe Dose Energy Drink von gestern Abend



AzRa-El, bei aller Freundschaft...aber was stimmt mit dir nicht??? Mannmannmann....
Allein bei dem Gedanken...ich hätte das Zeug niemals runterbekommen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (26. September 2021)

Caduzzz schrieb:


> AzRa-El, bei aller Freundschaft...aber was stimmt mit dir nicht??? Mannmannmann....
> Allein bei dem Gedanken...ich hätte das Zeug niemals runterbekommen.


Das bin typisch ich - ein Leben am Limit 🤪


----------



## Olstyle (26. September 2021)

seventyseven schrieb:


> Habe heute das erste mal meine Rotweinreste nach dem Kochen eingefroren (Trinke kein Alkohol und schütte den Rest meistens weg oder er wird von sich aus zu Essig )


Hm, Wein einfrieren hab ich noch nicht versucht. Bei Weißwein stehe ich aber vor dem selben Problem: Kippe ich gerne ins Essen aber weniger gern in mich selbst. Z.B. heute Abend wieder, da gibt es nämlich Miesmuscheln in Weißwein.
Edit: Lecker waren sie


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Heute Mittag erstmal noch etwas Gazpacho Reste aus dem TK am vielleicht letzten warmen Tag. Für den Winter ist die nicht wirklich geeignet.


----------



## RyzA (27. September 2021)

Meeresfrüchte wie Muscheln, Schnecken, Krabben/Garnelen oder Tintenfisch bekomme ich nicht runter.
Aus dem Meer esse ich nur Fisch.
Innereien esse ich auch keine oder Insekten und andere exotische Tiere.
Nur Schwein, Rind, Geflügel wie Huhn oder Pute und Kaninchen.
Lamm/Hammel mag ich nicht. Das riecht auch komisch.
Wild esse ich auch nicht. Das hat einen strengen Eigengeschmack.

So jetzt wisst ihr ne Menge mehr über meine Essgewohnheiten. 

Topic: Heute Mittag gibt es Sphaghetti Carbonara. Frühstück esse ich heute kein´s. Da reicht der Kaffee mit Milch & Zucker.


----------



## seventyseven (27. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Innereien esse ich auch keine oder Insekten und andere exotische Tiere.



Habe mal im Edeka so einen Insektenriegel gekauft (Für Schlappe 4,99€...) aus gepressten Heuschrecken. 
Hat wie ein abgestandenes 08/15 billig Corny geschmeckt


----------



## HenneHuhn (27. September 2021)

Inspiriert durch RyzA:
Ich könnte mir mal wieder ne schöne Rinderleber braten. Dazu dann selbstgemachte Stampfkartoffeln, gebratene Zwiebeln und Apfelkompott. Da meine bessere Hälfte jetzt erstmal wieder ein paar Monate außer Haus ist, muss ich ja auf sie keine Rücksicht nehmen, die mag nämlich ebenso wenig wie RyzA 

Aber gerade im Moment esse ich zwei Scheiben Brioche, eine mit Zartbitter-Schokocreme, eine mit Erdnussbutter.


----------



## AzRa-eL (27. September 2021)

Habe eben Burek mit Joghurt und Kartoffeln von gestern noch gegessen. Großer Fehler: Ich fall gleich ins Koma...

Edit: Für alle, die nicht bosnischen "Börek" namens Burek kennen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nur das meine Mutter die noch mit Kartoffelstücken zubereitet.

Das ist keine Nahrung mehr, sowas muss eigentlich unter's BTM-Gesetz fallen...


----------



## Caduzzz (27. September 2021)

Einfache Tomatensoße eingekocht plus Nudeln dazu.

edit:
@RyzA
Bei Insekten oder Innereien gehe ich mit! (vom jährlichen Haggis mal abgesehen, oder alle 1/2 Jahre mal ne grobe Leberwurst mit grünem Pfeffer), Schnecken und einige Muscheln auch.
Wild und Schaf kann ich aber verstehen, muss man einfach mögen...oder halt auch nicht 
Dafür ist Pute für mich ein No-Go geworden


Spoiler



Vor etwa 25 Jahren, am frühen Abend, stank mein Kühlschrank bestialisch. Hatte so ein Geruch von umgekippter Milch, etwas säuerlich. Also Kühlschrank geputzt wie ein Wahnsinniger.
Und es stank weiter. Nochmal geputzt. Und es stank.
Dann alle Lebensmittel einzeln "beschnüffelt". Und es war die eingepackte und gerade gekaufte, eigentlich gut aussehende, Putenbrust. Verdorben/Gammelfleisch. Seitdem bekomm ich Pute nicht mehr runter


----------



## RyzA (27. September 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Nur das meine Mutter die noch mit Kartoffelstücken zubereitet.


Kennst du auch das türkische Gericht "Kömbe"? Das kann man auch mit Kartoffeln machen. Sehr lecker.



Caduzzz schrieb:


> Einfach Tomatensoße eingekocht plus Nudeln dazu.


Manchmal sind die ganz einfachen Sachen die besten.


----------



## AzRa-eL (27. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Kennst du auch das türkische Gericht "Kömbe"? Das kann man auch mit Kartoffeln machen. Sehr lecker.


Das Kömbe Thema hatten wir glaube ich mal. Ne, kenne ich leider nicht. Meine Frau witzigerweise aber auch nicht. Scheint wohl ne lokale Spezialität zu sein.


RyzA schrieb:


> Manchmal sind die ganz einfachen Sachen die besten.


100% d'accord


----------



## RyzA (27. September 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Das Kömbe Thema hatten wir glaube ich mal. Ne, kenne ich leider nicht. Meine Frau witzigerweise aber auch nicht. Scheint wohl ne lokale Spezialität zu sein.


Leider gibt es keinen deutschen Wikipedia Artikel dazu




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber kommt wohl aus einer bestimmten Provinz. Damit hast du Recht.


----------



## Caduzzz (27. September 2021)

Was auch immer Kömbe ist, hört sich lecker an und ich bestelle ein Kilo vor 









						Kömbe Rezept
					

Kömbe ist eine Art regionale Brot. In der Türkei backt man in verschiedene Form. In diesem Form als dünne, kleine aber viel fettige Form (...




					nesrins-kueche.blogspot.com
				








__





						Kömbe-Keks gefüllt mit Walnüssen/ Kömbe (cevizli Kurabiye) – Taste of Anatolia
					






					www.tasteofanatolia.de


----------



## AzRa-eL (27. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Leider gibt es keinen deutschen Wikipedia Artikel dazu
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay jetzt wirds witzig aber auch irgendwie peinlich: Meine Frau kommt aus der Provinz Malatya 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Caduzzz (27. September 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Okay jetzt wirds witzig aber auch irgendwie peinlich: Meine Frau kommt aus der Provinz Malatya 🤣🤣🤣



Siehste mal wie verliebt sie war/ist! 

Bei einem der ersten Dates futterst du ihr alles weg, und sie vergisst alles.  Hat nur noch Augen für ihren "Scheunendrescher" und was der verdrücken kann. Da braucht es mehr als ein paar unwichtige Kömbe um den Kerl satt zu kriegen


----------



## RyzA (27. September 2021)

Wer 9 Lahmacun verdrückt ist definitiv ein Scheunendrescher.


----------



## AzRa-eL (27. September 2021)

Danke Jungs, ihr habt mir den Abend versüßt 😂


----------



## RyzA (27. September 2021)

Habe mir noch ne Bihun Suppe gemacht. Noch etwas Fernsehen & dann schlafen. Gute Nacht!


----------



## Eyren (28. September 2021)

MAHLZEIT!

Heute gibt's zwei kleine Diätdöner und ein erfrischendes Isotonisches Sporttgetränk. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Heute Abend dann lecker Fisch und dazu bissl Gemüse.


----------



## RyzA (28. September 2021)

Bei uns gibt es heute Curryreis, Knoblauchcreme und Köfte. Letztere aber nicht selber gemacht. sondern wieder von "Kavalli".


----------



## Olstyle (28. September 2021)

Nachdem ich irgendwie gestern keine warme Mahlzeit unterbekommen habe muss es heute schnell gehen -> Spaghetti Carbonara


----------



## HenneHuhn (28. September 2021)

Auf jeden Fall gibt es heute Salat... Kopfsalat, ein bisschen kreuz und quer abgeschnippelte frische Küchenkräuter, Frühlingszwiebel, Cherry-Tomaten, Gurke, Möhre, Feta.

Ich überlege noch ob ich hungrig genug bin für vegetarische BBQ-"Hähnchenkeulen" dazu, Tendenz aber eher nein.


----------



## RyzA (28. September 2021)

Frisches Graubrot mit Kochkäse. Dazu Pfefferminztee.


----------



## Caduzzz (28. September 2021)

@RyzA
Was ist denn Kochkäse?
edit: frisches Graubrot einfach nur mit Butter

@HenneHuhn
Woraus bestehen denn vegetarische Hähnchenkeulen?

Fragen über Fragen^^
(jeder mag essen wie/was er möchte, aber bei dem Thema "vegan/vegetarisch" merke ich wie ich teils etwas komisch werde - liegt aber nicht am Essen sondern an der Bezeichnung.
Entweder ich esse Fleisch(z.B. Hähnchenkeulen) oder ich esse kein Fleisch. Dann verstehe ich nicht warum man Tofu/Seitan in eine Form pressen muss und es dann "vegetarisch BLABLUB" nennt? Es gibt einfach Gerichte, die Fleisch/bestimmtes Fleisch als wesentlichen Bestandteil haben oder schon im Namen haben.
Man kann doch einfach sagen "ich hau mir ein Stück Tofu in die Pfanne und mach mir Grillhähnchen-Gewürze rüber".
Genauso ist "vegetarische Leberwurst". LEBER ist Fleisch eines Tieres. Das geht nicht vegetarisch. Tiere haben keine Leber aus Pflanzen.
Aber die Hersteller vermarkten das ja so und es scheint ja auch genügend Konsumenten zu finden; ich find' das halt immer so..."inkonsequent". Entweder ich esse Fleisch/tierische Produkte oder ich lass es bleiben. Da muss ich einem pflanzlichen Produkt doch keinen tierischen Namen geben)


----------



## RyzA (28. September 2021)

Caduzzz schrieb:


> @RyzA
> Was ist denn Kochkäse?


Kochkäse

Mit Kümmel. Sehr lecker!


----------



## Caduzzz (28. September 2021)

Ah, ok, danke


----------



## seventyseven (28. September 2021)

Heute gab es mal wieder ein ordentliches Vesper zu Abend. Lyoner und Käse mit einem guten Weizenbrot vom Bäcker und dazu Gurken und Tomaten mit einer Jalapeno-Aioli zum dippen.


----------



## HenneHuhn (28. September 2021)

@Caduzzz
Ich verlinke einfach mal die Zutatenliste: https://www.valess.de/produkte/smoked-bbq-chicken-style/


Was deine sonstige Fragestellung angeht: der Mensch ist halt ein Gewohnheitstier. Das greift die Nahrungsmittelindustrie natürlich auf, um in Zeiten, in denen immer mehr Menschen aus diesen oder jenen Beweggründen gerne fleischfreie Alternativen ausprobieren möchten, die Umstellung leichter zu machen. Das macht die Nahrungsmittelindustrie natürlich nicht aus hehren Motiven, sondern jedes Unternehmen möchte ein Stück vom Kuchen bzw. diesem immer weiter wachsenden Marktsegment haben. Zumal - ich habe gerade keine Zahlen zur Hand, von daher ist das aus dem Bauch heraus - die Gewinnmarge bzw. Profitrate bei diesen Veggie-Ersatzprodukten höher sein dürfte als beim "Original".
Was dann die Verbraucherseite wieder angeht, also die schon angesprochenen Gewohnheitstiere: es hat ja nun jeder so seine Lieblingsgerichte und auch die meisten Menschen, die mittlerweile ganz oder teilweise auf Fleisch verzichten, haben hin und wieder einfach einen "Jappel" auf bestimmte Darreichungsformen, Optik, Textur etc. von Fleischprodukten. Und da ist es nunmal sehr komfortabel, wenn es Produkte gibt, die in Geschmack, aber auch eben von der ganzen Anmutung her an das fleischliche Original erinnern.
Die Leute, die Fleisch nicht essen, weil sie alles daran total eklig finden oder es in so radikaler Form verwerflich finden, dass sie selbst jede Ähnlichkeit zu Fleischprodukten ablehnen, machen ja nur einen mittlerweile vergleichsweise kleinen Anteil der Veganer/Vegetarier aus, bei den Flexitariern, also den "Teilzeit-Vegetariern" (wie ich auch einer bin) naturgemäß sowieso.


----------



## RyzA (28. September 2021)

Das mit der Gewohntheit ist ein guter und richtiger Punkt.
Ich hatte mal 4 Wochen als Vegetarier gelebt (nachdem ich ein unschönes Video gesehen hatte) aber länger habe ich nicht durchgehalten. Meine Frau war auch am schimpfen das sie anders kochen mußte usw.
Aber es lag auch an der Gewöhnung. Den Fleischgeschmack.
Ich würde mal gerne mehr vegane Produkte probieren welche nach Fleisch schmecken.
Auch wenn da teilweise komisches (aber pflanzliches) Zeug drin verarbeitet ist. Wenn man sich mal die Zutatenlisten anguckt.


----------



## chill_eule (28. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Auch wenn da teilweise komisches (aber pflanzliches) Zeug drin verarbeitet ist.


Oh ja, da hab ich auch schon viele Dokus drüber gesehen...

Methylcellulose bspw. 
Enthalten in, unter anderem, Kleister und diversen (veganen) Lebensmitteln.





__





						Methylcellulose
					

Methylcellulose Strukturformel Keine Strukturformel vorhanden Allgemeines Name Methylcellulose Andere Namen Methylzellulose E461 Summenformel CAS-Nummer



					www.chemie.de


----------



## Eyren (29. September 2021)

Frühstück!

-80g kernige Haferflocken
-20g unbehandelte Erdnüsse
-1 El Leinsamen
-2 Tl Zimt
-200ml Wasser

Sieht nicht nur kötzlich aus, schmeckt auch so!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Falls es jemanden interessiert:

-461kcal
-18g Fett
-53g KH
-18g Protein

Wer es mag kann das ganze auch mit einem Stabmixer zum Smoothie machen. Ideal wenn die Kalorien schnell in den Körper sollen z.b. vor dem Sport.

So grade als Snack zwischendurch geshopt:

- Harzerkäse




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Je 50g

-63kcal
-250mg Fett
-50mg KH
-15g Protein


----------



## RyzA (29. September 2021)

Heute Mittag gibt es Thunfisch Pizza mit Zwiebeln.


----------



## Eyren (29. September 2021)

Mahlzeit!

Reis mit Pangasius:

-200g gekochter Reis
-15ml Olivenöl
-235g Pangasius
-20g Rawit (Chili)
-90g Tomaten
-30g Lauchzwiebel

Reis kochen. Pangasius im Olivenöl anbraten, gehackte Chili und Lauchzwiebel zugeben. Am Ende mit der geschnittenen Tomate und dem Reis vermengen.

Sieht eklig aus und schmeckt auch so.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



-634 kcal
-20,4g Fett
-59,5g KH
-51,3g Protein


----------



## RyzA (29. September 2021)

Eyren schrieb:


> Sieht nicht nur kötzlich aus, schmeckt auch so!





Eyren schrieb:


> Sieht eklig aus und schmeckt auch so.


Warum zwingst du dir Sachen rein die nicht schmecken?
Ich denke man kann sich auch schmackhaft gesund ernähren.


----------



## Olstyle (29. September 2021)

Eyren schrieb:


> Sieht eklig aus und schmeckt auch so.


Das Rezept sieht im Gegensatz zu deinen vorherigen Gerichten eigentlich I.O. aus. Salz darf halt nicht fehlen


----------



## AzRa-eL (29. September 2021)

@Eyren das Leben ist zu kurz, um ekelhafte Speisen zu essen 

@Topic, ich komm in letzter Zeit nicht zu einem anständigen Mittagslunch - heute wie gestern nur ne halbe Packung gemischte Nüsse, dazwischen viel Kaffee und immer wieder der Gang zum Lehrerzimmer, um dort die Süßigkeiten zu plündern...

Kulinarischer Höhepunkt ist dafür bei mir der Feierabend, auf welchen ich mich dadurch doppelt freue, da Frau AzRa-eL wieder irgendwas Leckeres frisch gekocht hat


----------



## Eyren (29. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Warum zwingst du dir Sachen rein die nicht schmecken?
> Ich denke man kann sich auch schmackhaft gesund ernähren.





Olstyle schrieb:


> Das Rezept sieht im Gegensatz zu deinen vorherigen Gerichten eigentlich I.O. aus. Salz darf halt nicht fehlen


Ist doch nur Spaß!

Das ganze geht schon klar vom Geschmack. Lediglich bei den Haferflocken werd ich morgen die Flocken erstmal wässern und anschließend das Wasser wegkippen und dann frisches nehmen. Ist mir schon mehrfach aufgefallen das die Flocken sehr viele Bitterstoffe verlieren.


----------



## RyzA (29. September 2021)

Ich mag Haferflocken am liebsten mit Milch. Dann lasse ich die etwas ziehen das sie schön zart werden.
Wenn die noch körniger sind mag ich die nicht so gerne.


----------



## Eyren (29. September 2021)

Ich esse z.b. nur kernige. Die zarten oder Schmelzflocken bekomm ich nicht runter. Spätestens in Kombination mit Milch erinnert mich die Konsistenz immer so an eine Erkältung und das dazugehörige Nasensekret.


----------



## Caduzzz (29. September 2021)

@HenneHuhn

Jut beschrieben  ist mir ja auch alles klar. _Ich _verstehe es trotzdem nicht bzw. kann diese Gewöhnung nicht nachvollziehen.


----------



## chill_eule (29. September 2021)

Wir machen heute griechische Schlachtplatte mit:









						Tiropitakia von elara | Chefkoch
					

Tiropitakia - Schafskäse im Blätterteig. Über 42 Bewertungen und für beliebt befunden. Mit ► Portionsrechner ► Kochbuch ► Video-Tipps!



					www.chefkoch.de
				











						Souvlaki mit Tsatsiki von Katze_Chibi | Chefkoch
					

Souvlaki mit Tsatsiki. Über 72 Bewertungen und für ausgezeichnet befunden. Mit ► Portionsrechner ► Kochbuch ► Video-Tipps! Jetzt entdecken und ausprobieren!



					www.chefkoch.de
				











						Bifteki mit Schafskäse von FiDoPf | Chefkoch
					

Bifteki mit Schafskäse. Über 86 Bewertungen und für raffiniert befunden. Mit ► Portionsrechner ► Kochbuch ► Video-Tipps! Jetzt entdecken und ausprobieren!



					www.chefkoch.de
				




Tzatziki natürlich und, wie es sich für ein _deutsches,_ griechisches Essen gehört:

Pommes


----------



## Caduzzz (29. September 2021)

Pommes rules!
heute gibt's Bratkartoffeln mit Sahnehering....und da Fisch schwimmen will, noch 'nen Hopfengetränk dazu.


----------



## chill_eule (29. September 2021)

Caduzzz schrieb:


> und da Fisch schwimmen will, noch 'nen Hopfengetränk dazu.


"Fisch und Bier, das rat' ich dir!"

Aber der Spruch passt ja immer  

*Update*
Zu meiner Schande muss ich ja gestehen, dass wir aus Bequemlichkeit den Tzatziki fertig (und sehr günstig) gekauft haben. (Die 3 Hauptgerichte sind _handmade_)

*Aber* dieser fertige Billig-Tzatziki lässt sich noch mega gut _OCen_ indem man einfach noch frische Gurke rein raspelt und mit ein wenig Knoblauchsalz der Würzung auf die Sprünge hilft.

Mega!


----------



## Olstyle (29. September 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> *Aber* dieser fertige Billig-Tzatziki lässt sich noch mega gut _OCen_ indem man einfach noch frische Gurke rein raspelt und mit ein wenig Knoblauchsalz der Würzung auf die Sprünge hilft.


Dann nimmst du noch Joghurt statt billig Tzatziki als Grundzutat und schon IST es selbst gemachtes Tzatziki


----------



## chill_eule (29. September 2021)

Die Faulheit hat gesiegt.
Und das pimpen fiel uns eben erst spontan ein  

So, Frau und Kind sind gleich da -> Essen fassen!


----------



## Caduzzz (29. September 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> "Fisch und Bier, das rat' ich dir!"


So isses! Dass Fisch schwimmen muss habe ich aber auch erst von meiner Freundin, mit hamburgischem Migrationshintergrund, bzw. ihrer Familie in Hamburg so kennen gelernt.
In diesem Sinne : Prost und guten Appetit 🙂


----------



## RyzA (29. September 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Dann nimmst du noch Joghurt statt billig Tzatziki als Grundzutat und schon IST es selbst gemachtes Tzatziki


Wenn dann aber 10% Joghurt. Mit weniger Fett das schmeckt nicht.


----------



## chill_eule (29. September 2021)

Verdammte _1337_ Megapixel-Kamera im Handy...
Das Forum meckert, weil das Bild zu groß ist 

Pech gehabt.


----------



## RyzA (29. September 2021)

@chill_eule : Bildbearbeitungsprogramm nehmen und verkleinern.


----------



## chill_eule (29. September 2021)

Kein Bock, viel zu nervig am Handy


----------



## RyzA (29. September 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Kein Bock, viel zu nervig am Handy


Schick es per Messenger annen PC.   
Mache ich auch immer und dann bearbeiten.
Aber manchmal hat man auch keine Zeit oder Lust den PC anzumachen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (29. September 2021)

Krass, wieso ist das so kompliziert bei euch mit den Fotos posten 🤔

@Top, Sowas wie ne türkische Bohnensuppe, nur mit Kichererbsen, anstelle Bohnen, und Fleisch mit leckerem Reis. Dazu ein übertrieben scharf gewordener Salat - meine Frau hat die Schärfe der Peperoni mal wieder unterschätzt.


----------



## RyzA (29. September 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Krass, wieso ist das so kompliziert bei euch mit den Fotos posten 🤔


https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/threads/snipping-tool.607127/

  


AzRa-eL schrieb:


> @Top, Sowas wie ne türkische Bohnensuppe, nur mit Kichererbsen, anstelle Bohnen, und Fleisch mit leckerem Reis. Dazu ein übertrieben scharf gewordener Salat - meine Frau hat die Schärfe der Peperoni mal wieder unterschätzt.


Guten Hunger!


----------



## AzRa-eL (29. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/threads/snipping-tool.607127/
> 
> 
> 
> Guten Hunger!


Stalkst du mich etwa


----------



## chill_eule (30. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Schick es per Messenger annen PC.


Am PC brauch ich und hab ich keinen Messenger.
Also die Mühe mach ich mir dann auch nicht noch wegen einem popeligen Foto


----------



## AzRa-eL (30. September 2021)

Ok, ihr Steinzeit-Menschen, 
dann poste ich mal hier ganz easy und bescheiden ein Foto   




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich liebe und hasse meinen Arbeitsplatz - jedes Jahr esse ich mindestens 25-30 mal Geburtstagskuchen...


----------



## seventyseven (30. September 2021)

Ich wollte ja als Kind immer die Benjamin Blümchen Torte zum Geburtstag. Habe die mir mal aus spaß gekauft. 
Die schmeckt einfach nur schei*e. 

Als Kind war der Zuckerschock sicherlich geil. 

Bin jetzt schon die ganze Woche auf einem Dipp-Trip. 
Heute morgen auch wieder Karotte in Streifen, Gurke in Scheiben und Kleine Tomaten zu einem Jalapeno, Zwiebel, Knobi und  Frischkäse - Dipp 


chill_eule schrieb:


> Am PC brauch ich und hab ich keinen Messenger.
> Also die Mühe mach ich mir dann auch nicht noch wegen einem popeligen Foto


Also ich mache das in der Regel am Rechner vom Handy per Bluetooth


----------



## Olstyle (30. September 2021)

Mensch macht ihr euch das schwer. Snapseed, Zielgröße einmal eingestellt und nach dem Export darüber passt es.


----------



## HenneHuhn (30. September 2021)

Chili sin Carne, mit extra Jalapeños und einem Brötchen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (30. September 2021)

Da muss ich mir mal mein S9 aber loben. Ich schieß einfach ein Foto und kann es hier ohne irgendwas verändern oder einstellen zu müssen hochladen.


----------



## Olstyle (30. September 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Da muss ich mir mal mein S9 aber loben. Ich schieß einfach ein Foto und kann es hier ohne irgendwas verändern oder einstellen zu müssen hochladen.


Das ist halt alt genug/passend eingestellt dass deine Bilder garnicht erst so riesig werden.

@topic: Rind+Paprika geschnetzelt fix in der Pfanne gebraten mit Kartoffeln.


----------



## HenneHuhn (30. September 2021)

Feta, im Ofen gebacken mit Tomatensoße und weißen Riesenbohnen.


----------



## RyzA (30. September 2021)

Bei uns gab es heute Mittag Salzkartoffel mit Senfsauce, hartgekochten Eiern und Blumenkohl. Da sagt man auch "Senfeier" zu. Kann man mit oder ohne Gemüse essen.

Heute Abend mache ich mir wieder Graubrot. Wahrscheinlich mit Käse.
Wir haben heute  frisches Graubrot vom Bäcker gekauft.
Eine Zeit lang habe ich viel Weißbrot gegessen aber das sind ja eher schlechte Kohlenhydrate.
Die machen nicht so viel und lange satt.

Deutschland ist übrigens das Land mit den meisten Brot - und Brötchensorten. Nirgendwo anders gibt es diese Vielfalt.


----------



## Caduzzz (30. September 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Oh, hab ich was verpasst? Alles gute zum...äh...Ersten?


----------



## AzRa-eL (30. September 2021)

Caduzzz schrieb:


> Oh, hab ich was verpasst? Alles gute zum...äh...Ersten?


Kommissarischer Schulleiter ist heute 39 geworden. War selber erstmal irritiert wegen der einen Kerze^^
Davon abgesehen, der Kuchen war mega lecker! Sah von außen eher nach Standard-Mürbe-Kuchen aus. Aber der Inhalt hatte es in sich  Da war so eine leckere Frischkäse-Mohn-Mischung drin, das hat überrascht und schmeckte richtig gut🤤


----------



## AzRa-eL (1. Oktober 2021)

Sehr käselastiges Frühstück - Provoletta, Scamorza, Mozarella, Camembert, Tomaten, Paprika und Toast mit Frischkäse. Bin in letzter Zeit voll auf'm Käse-Trip


----------



## RyzA (1. Oktober 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Bin in letzter Zeit voll auf'm Käse-Trip


Käse geht immer! 

Wir machen uns heute Mittag Chickenburger selber. Gebratene  Hähnchenbrustfilets (dünn geschnitten) gut gewürzt, Cheddarkäse, Mayonaise, Salat, Tomate.

Mal gucken wir das Bild wird. Dann poste ich es eventuell noch hier.


----------



## AzRa-eL (1. Oktober 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Mal gucken wir das Bild wird. Dann poste ich es eventuell noch hier.


Hauptsache du brichst dir keinen ab beim fotografieren


----------



## seventyseven (1. Oktober 2021)

Ich war soeben im Burger King und habe gesündigt.


----------



## RyzA (1. Oktober 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Hauptsache du brichst dir keinen ab beim fotografieren


Hat heute nicht geklappt. Frau war auch am meckern was ich schon wieder mein Handy in der Hand habe beim Essen.  

Aber war sehr lecker.


----------



## AzRa-eL (1. Oktober 2021)

Ok, dann bin wohl ab heute ich hier der Hauptfotolieferant des Threads  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hatte voll Bock auf Sushi. Ist leider nur ausm Supermarkt aber trotzdem sehr lecker. Schade nur, dass sie so sehr mit Wasabi geizen (oben der Haselnussgroße Haufen ) - könnte in dem Zeug baden. Muss mir auch mal auf die Schulter klopfen, hab es heute zum 1. Mal geschafft mit den Stäbchen zu essen. Hab mich durch und durch wie ein Japaner dabei gefühlt


----------



## seventyseven (1. Oktober 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Ok, dann bin wohl ab heute ich hier der Hauptfotolieferant des Threads
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haben hier einen Rewe und Edeka die selber Herstellen (man kann denen dabei zuschauen) sind sehr stolze Preise aber ich liebe Sushi


----------



## RyzA (1. Oktober 2021)

Wenn ich das so sehe habe ich auch mal richtig Lust auf Sushi.


----------



## Olstyle (2. Oktober 2021)

Dank der Carbonara war noch Eiweiß übrig, also gab es heute morgen weißes Rührei. Danach hab ich Tiramisu für heute Abend gemacht.  Nun ist wieder Eiweiß übrig.


----------



## RyzA (2. Oktober 2021)

Heute Mittag gibt es einen leckeren Nudelauflauf. Mit Schinken, Käse und Ei.
Und später wenn wir bei meinen Eltern Kaffee trinken einen Eierlikörkuchen. Den meine Frau eben gebacken hat.


----------



## Caduzzz (2. Oktober 2021)

Heute Abend gibt's Bibimbap. Werde gleich anfangen die ersten Sachen zu schnippeln und zu marinieren.
Morgen Kürbis Tarte, vorhin einen schönen Kürbis vom Kürbisfest mitgenommen. Frisch vom Feld aus der Region.



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


..für die häßliche Arbeitsplatte können wir nichts, ist vom Vermieter gestellt.. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Reis, Karotten+Ingwer, japanischer Gurkensalat, Spinat mit Knoblauch, Rindfleisch mariniert mit Honig+Reisessig+Gochujang, Spiegelei statt rohem Ei drüber...Foto wieder 'ne Katastrophe, kann das einfach nicht. Aber war lecker


----------



## RyzA (2. Oktober 2021)

Feststagssuppe aus der Dose.
Auf Morgen Mitttag freue ich mich auch schon. Dann gibt es Gulasch mit Knödel und Rotkohl.
Dann poste ich auf jeden Fall wieder ein Bild. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Edit: *Für Morgen ist auch noch genug Gulasch da. Dann essen wir das mit Nudeln.


----------



## HenneHuhn (3. Oktober 2021)

Die letzten Reste eines riesigen Erdnuss-M&Ms-Beutels, den ich gestern Abend (beim Film gucken) und heute (beim zocken) leer gemacht habe. Jetzt ist mir ein wenig schlecht. Und nach dem Blick auf die Brennwerttabelle noch mehr


----------



## AzRa-eL (3. Oktober 2021)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Die letzten Reste eines riesigen Erdnuss-M&Ms-Beutels, den ich gestern Abend (beim Film gucken) und heute (beim zocken) leer gemacht habe. Jetzt ist mir ein wenig schlecht. Und nach dem Blick auf die Brennwerttabelle noch mehr


Jupp, bei mir ist es gestern Abend auch wieder mal eskaliert; Tachos mit Chilli-Sauce, halbe Packung Katjes irgendwas, 1/3 Mandel-Salz-Schokolade... und danach schön wie ein elendes Stück Dreck fühlen 

Hab in letzter Zeit am Wochenende einen richtigen Kohldampf auf sowas. Egal, bald gibt es dann wieder ne Lowcarb-Kur und schon ist die Waage und das Universum wieder im Gleichgewicht 

@Top, Käse-Spinat-Lasagne 😋


----------



## HenneHuhn (4. Oktober 2021)

Letzten Urlaubstag nochmal etwas gemütlich ausklingen lassen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caduzzz (4. Oktober 2021)

Heute tuts Boulettn jebn.

1/2 OT:


Spoiler



Zum Kochen benötigt man ja diverse Utensilien. Mir z.B. wird ja eine größere Affinität zu Messern nachgesagt. Aber ich bekoche auch mal gerne Freunde/Familie und mach dann auch mal irgendwelche Deko und/oder Goodies zum mitnehmen. Kleinigkeiten zum andenken an den Abend.
Demnächst mache ich mit einem Freund einen "japanischen Abend". Und dafür habe ich einen japanischen Noren bestellt welchen ich dann in die Tür hänge (Noren=Vorhang für Türen/Fenster, wenn man durchtritt und den Noren teilt soll das Glück bringen).



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


85cm X 90cm


----------



## HenneHuhn (4. Oktober 2021)

So, und zum Abendessen gab es Puten-Champignon-Geschnetzeltes, dazu Rotkohl mit Preiselbeeren und Semmelknödel.


----------



## RyzA (5. Oktober 2021)

Heute Mittag gibt es gebratene Nudeln mit Ei und Fleischwurst.
Quasi Reste essen vom Vortag. Da hatten wir das restlichen Gulasch vom Sonntag mit Nudeln gegessen.
Und davon sind noch Nudeln übrig.


----------



## seventyseven (5. Oktober 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Jupp, bei mir ist es gestern Abend auch wieder mal eskaliert; Tachos mit Chilli-Sauce, halbe Packung Katjes irgendwas, 1/3 Mandel-Salz-Schokolade... und danach schön wie ein elendes Stück Dreck fühlen
> 
> Hab in letzter Zeit am Wochenende einen richtigen Kohldampf auf sowas. Egal, bald gibt es dann wieder ne Lowcarb-Kur und schon ist die Waage und das Universum wieder im Gleichgewicht
> 
> @Top, Käse-Spinat-Lasagne 😋


Hatte gestern auch total Heißhunger und direkt eine Packung Leibnitz Choco Vollmilch in den Rachen gestopft...


----------



## RyzA (5. Oktober 2021)

Was Kekse angeht kann ich die Cookies von "Subway" empfehlen.
Am liebsten die Macadamia. Die sind mega lecker.  
Leibnitz schmecken auch gut. Und De Beukelaer und Coppenrath & Wiese.


----------



## seventyseven (5. Oktober 2021)

Meine Keksendgegner sind die Walker Shortbreads.








						Walkers Shortbread | Kekse | World of Sweets Online Shop
					

Walkers Shortbread.




					www.worldofsweets.de
				




Gibt es bei uns in manchen Edeka/Rewe Märkten.

Man kann sich zwar für die Kalorien von den Dingern direkt eine Butter reinspritzen aber...


----------



## AzRa-eL (5. Oktober 2021)

Selbstgemachte Kayseri Mantı 😋


----------



## RyzA (5. Oktober 2021)

Käsebrötchen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (5. Oktober 2021)

seventyseven schrieb:


> Meine Keksendgegner sind die Walker Shortbreads.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja, die hab ich auch bei uns im Rewe mal gesehen. Sollte ich mal probieren


----------



## Caduzzz (5. Oktober 2021)

Walkers Shortbread ist schon gut, esse ich auch gerne mal (Ingwer Shortbread, glutenfrei ist erstaunlich gut; Lemon+white chocolate ist eher meeh mMn).

Was aber Walkers Shortbread um Längen schlägt (!!! mMn), ist das Shortbread von "Island Bakery", gibt's bei uns in der Bio Company.


----------



## RyzA (5. Oktober 2021)

Hat jemand von euch schon mal indisches Naan Brot gegessen?

Das finde ich voll lecker.


----------



## AzRa-eL (5. Oktober 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch schon mal indisches Naan Brot gegessen?
> 
> Das finde ich voll lecker.


Hab die Ehre einen großen indisch/pakistanisch/bangladesch-Bekanntenkreis zu haben. Ich muss nur an deren Essen denken, um es auf dem Gaumen zu schmecken^^


----------



## Caduzzz (5. Oktober 2021)

Naan und+oder Bhatura sind wirklich mega lecker!

Habe mich aber bisher immer gescheut die mal selber zu machen. Könnte halt nur im Topf frittieren, und das funzt bei mir immer nur so mittelmäßig.
Papadam (von Edeka z.B.) oder Krupuk klappt da schon besser (durch die kurze Frittierzeit + relativ wenig Öl))


----------



## Eyren (5. Oktober 2021)

Nen guten Döner.

Und ja verdammt wirklich nur nen Döner heute. Irgendwie fehlen mir gefühlt 1500kcal aber ich bekomm einfach keinen Appetit.

Und schlafen kann ich auch nicht! In 5std. Klingelt mein Wecker aber das gehört in die Meckerecke.


----------



## RyzA (6. Oktober 2021)

Heute gibt es bei uns auch wieder etwas türkisches. Pide und Lahmacun von "Kavalli".


----------



## AzRa-eL (6. Oktober 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Heute gibt es bei uns auch wieder etwas türkisches. Pide und Lahmacun von "*Kavalli*".


Vielleicht solltest du mal, um Provision, in Form von kostenfreie Lahmacun für jede Erwähnung, aushandeln bei denen


----------



## HenneHuhn (6. Oktober 2021)

Vegane Bratw... "Bratrollen" (extra für @Caduzzz ;-D) mit Kartoffelsalat (puristisch mit Essig, Öl, Zwiebeln), Gürckchen und einer Laugenstange, die vom Frühstück übrig blieb.


----------



## seventyseven (6. Oktober 2021)

Heute gab es mal wieder die Asia-Pfanne mit Erdnusssoße von Bofrost.


----------



## AzRa-eL (6. Oktober 2021)

seventyseven schrieb:


> Heute gab es mal wieder die Asia-Pfanne mit Erdnusssoße von Bofrost.


Klingt gut! Ich liebe alles aus Erdnuss.


----------



## RyzA (6. Oktober 2021)

Wir essen, wenn wir asiatisch essen, immer gebratene Nudeln mit überbackenen Hähnchenfleisch und Erdnussauce.
Erdnuss geht immer... auch Erdnussbutter. Aber die ist sehr kalorienreich.


----------



## AzRa-eL (6. Oktober 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wir essen, wenn wir asiatisch essen, immer gebratene Nudeln mit überbackenen Hähnchenfleisch und Erdnussauce.
> Erdnuss geht immer... auch Erdnussbutter. Aber die ist sehr kalorienreich.


Aber auch sehr eiweißreich, daher auch für Sportler ideal


----------



## seventyseven (6. Oktober 2021)

Ihr solltet mich mal beim Asia-Büffet sehen, da kommt auf alles Erdnusssoße drauf 

Ach, ich vermisse das so langsam.


----------



## Caduzzz (6. Oktober 2021)

Habe mal irgendwo/irgendwann gelesen, dass "der Erfinder" (vermutlich einfach der Erste, der es industriell/kommerziell hergestellt hat) Erdnussbutter erfunden hat um seine alten, pflegebedürftigen Eltern hochkalorisch zu ernähren.
Wir, also eigentlich ich^^, machen öfter mal Saté(Huhn) mit Erdnusssoße(selbst gemacht). Bißchen Reis dazu und Start frei zum "Platzen"


----------



## RyzA (6. Oktober 2021)

Caduzzz schrieb:


> Wir, also eigentlich ich^^, machen öfter mal Saté(Huhn) mit Erdnusssoße(selbst gemacht). Bißchen Reis dazu und Start frei zum "Platzen"


Haben wir auch schon öfter selber gemacht.


----------



## seventyseven (6. Oktober 2021)

Caduzzz schrieb:


> Habe mal irgendwo/irgendwann gelesen, dass "der Erfinder" (vermutlich einfach der Erste, der es industriell/kommerziell hergestellt hat) Erdnussbutter erfunden hat um seine alten, pflegebedürftigen Eltern hochkalorisch zu ernähren.
> Wir, also eigentlich ich^^, machen öfter mal Saté(Huhn) mit Erdnusssoße(selbst gemacht). Bißchen Reis dazu und Start frei zum "Platzen"


Satay mache ich auch oft und gerne.

Hühnchen mit Zitronengras einlegen (Kurkuma, Kreuzkümmel, Salz, Currypulver, Koriander, Senf, Zitronengras) beim zubereiten mit den Spießen scharf anbraten und Sataysoße
(Chili, Zwiebelpulver, gemahlenes Zitronengras, getrocknete Kaffernlimettenblätter, Kokosmilch und ordentlich Erdnussbutter)
 sowie Klebreis dazu.
(Klebreis damit man es ordentlich dippen kann)


----------



## Caduzzz (6. Oktober 2021)

Kinders, Gewöhnt euch doch mal "Zwiebelpulver" ab...mannmannmann

@seventyseven
Interessant, aber Cumin und Kurkuma wär bei dem Gericht nichts für mich.

Brate die Hähnchenspieße einfach an. Jasminreis. Und die Soße mache ich meistens aus einem halben Glas "crunchy" Erdnussbutter.
1-2 Chili klein schnippeln, 1-2 Zehen Knoblauch leicht anbraten. Hitze reduzieren. Erdnussbutter hinzu, rühren rühren rühren. 1-2 Blätter Kaffirlimette rein.
Schuß Sojasoße und Schuß Worchestersoße bzw. je nach Geschmack weg lassen oder mehr.
Rühren rühren rühren.
Schuß (oder mehr, je nach Bedraf) Kokosmilch oder Wasser zum Strecken.
Und über alles frischen Koriander 

Damals in Indonesien gab's Saté immer halbroh, egal wo. Hätte fast immer gekotzt.
Spieße, oft Huhn, wurden nur kurz in kochendes Wasser gehalten und dann auf einen Mini-Tischgrill bzw. Grill gelegt.
Außen knusprig bis verbrannt schwarz und innen roh.

edit:
Benutze ja wirklich selten (Gemüse-)Brühwürfel, da ich mir den Fond selber einkoche. Und irgendwelchen Tütenkram benutze ich auch nicht. Aber kennt ihr (Älteren) noch das Maggi-Kochstudio?


----------



## seventyseven (6. Oktober 2021)

Ich hab den Palmzucker vergessen  (Der tötet keine Orang-Utans)
Wer die Blöcke nicht mühselig schneiden will kann auch Pulver besorgen.

@Caduzzz 
Bei mir darf in der Sateysoße nix festes sein  Muss mal testen ob mein Zerkleinerer die Soße auch mit einer frischen Zwiebel packt.


----------



## Caduzzz (6. Oktober 2021)

Ok, kann ich verstehen.
Dann entweder die Zwiebel in der Küchenmaschine schreddern oder ganz klein, fein schneiden.


----------



## RyzA (7. Oktober 2021)

Heute Mittag gibt es Mettbrötchen mit Zwiebeln, Salz und Pfeffer.


----------



## Olstyle (7. Oktober 2021)

Heute ganz klassische Hausmannskost



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RyzA (7. Oktober 2021)

@Olstyle : Ist das ein Braten? Und wo ist die Soße?


----------



## Olstyle (7. Oktober 2021)

Marinierte Haxe, zugegebenermaßen nur eine Vorgekochte warm gemacht. Von der "Bratensauce" ist auch durchaus was auf dem Gemüse, sieht man nur nicht besonders gut.


----------



## Caduzzz (7. Oktober 2021)

Aufgetaute, aber selbstgemachte, Kürbissuppe.

Aber ab Samstag hab' ich Urlaub und ab Sonntag 'ne Woche Urlaub an der Nordsee. Dann gibt's nur noch Krabbenbrötchen, Smutje Teller, Kapitäns Teller, eingelegter Brathering, einmal die Karte rauf und runter.
Fische, Krabben, Mayonnaise...platze schon bei dem Gedanken, aber mit Vergnügen


----------



## seventyseven (7. Oktober 2021)

Da hier ständig von Döner gesprochen wird, gab's heute einen Dönerteller 

Der war auch vorzüglich.


----------



## RyzA (8. Oktober 2021)

Heute Mittag gibt es eine westfälische Spezialität bei uns.
Wurstebrei mit Salzkartoffeln und Gewürzgurken.
Der Wurstebrei ist wie immer von der Marke Lammerschmidt.


----------



## der_yappi (9. Oktober 2021)

Leckere veg. Pizza und als Nachtisch Stracciatella Eis und ein Schokomilchshake 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RyzA (9. Oktober 2021)

Bei uns gab es heute polnische Pierogy mit Kartoffelfüllung. Darüber in fett gedünstete Zwiebeln.
Das ist ein polnische Spezialität.


----------



## Olstyle (9. Oktober 2021)

der_yappi schrieb:


> veg. Pizza


Ist halt eine Gemüsepizza. Vegetarisch impliziert irgendwie dass Pizza das sonst nie ist.  
Hier gab's ziemlich viele Spaghetti mit Schinken/Gorgonzola Sauce mit nicht zu wenig Weißwein als Basis. 
Und irgendwie kam ich danach beim Einkaufen trotzdem nicht an den Quarkballen vorbei. 😋


----------



## Caduzzz (9. Oktober 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Heute Mittag gibt es eine westfälische Spezialität bei uns.
> *Wurstebrei* mit Salzkartoffeln und Gewürzgurken.



Hab erst einmal nach geguckt was das genau ist. Aber ich hatte so eine Ahnung, welche bestätig worden ist 
Ist aber auch so ein Essen was man vermutlich liebt oder hasst, oder?


----------



## RyzA (9. Oktober 2021)

Caduzzz schrieb:


> Ist aber auch so ein Essen was man vermutlich liebt oder hasst, oder?


Kann man so sagen. Besonders wenn man weiß was da drin ist. Optisch ist es auch nicht besonders ansprechend.
Aber schmeckt sehr gut.


----------



## seventyseven (10. Oktober 2021)

Bin gerade am Frühstücken.

Es blicken mich die Erdnussbutter und die Vollmilch Eszet-Schnitten an...

Verstoße ich hier gegen irgend eine Konvention ?


----------



## RyzA (10. Oktober 2021)

Bei uns gibt es Asia-Nudeln (mit allerlei Gemüse und Ei drin), Hähnchenbrustreifen und Erdnusssauce.


----------



## HenneHuhn (11. Oktober 2021)

Bratkartoffeln, zwei Spiegeleier und süß-saure Gürckchen. Ganz bodenständig


----------



## seventyseven (11. Oktober 2021)

2 plumpe Burger mit Irish Angus Beef, Cheddar und Quinoa-Süßkartoffel-Nuggets.


----------



## HenneHuhn (11. Oktober 2021)

seventyseven schrieb:


> [...] Quinoa-Süßkartoffel-Nuggets.


Bitte um weitere Infos zu Obengenanntem!


----------



## seventyseven (11. Oktober 2021)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Bitte um weitere Infos zu Obengenanntem!



https://www.bofrost.de/shop/kartoff...snacks/suesskartoffel-nuggets-mit-quinoa.html 

Schmecken wirklich gut. Will ich auch mal selber probieren. Im Endeffekt braucht man nur gekochte Süßkartoffeln wirft diese in den Mixer/Zerkleinerer und mischt sie zu normalen Quinoa Nuggets hinzu. 

Wird bei mir auf jeden fall mal nachgekocht.


----------



## RyzA (12. Oktober 2021)

Heute Mittag holen wir uns wieder Pizza vom Syrer um die Ecke.
Meine Frau nimmt Margarita, Sohnemann Döner und ich Thunfisch .


----------



## seventyseven (13. Oktober 2021)

Heute Morgen wieder ein Stück Baguette mit dem guten Buko Frischkäse (Es gibt keinen besseren, fight me )
und ein wenig chillisauce von meinem Vater.

Heute Mittag Chicken-Ramen von Nissin.

Heute Abend wird wieder ein Einkauf nötig


----------



## AzRa-eL (13. Oktober 2021)

Wir essen heute wieder mal Curry-Ananas Chicken mit good ol basmati Reis.


----------



## HenneHuhn (13. Oktober 2021)

Gerade habe ich mir eine kleine Portion Griesbrei gekocht. Leider etwas zu viel Zucker und etwas zu viel Vanille-Extrakt genommen. Naja, war trotzdem lecker und wird mich jetzt noch über eine Videokonferenz bringen, bis es richtiges Abendessen gibt.


----------



## RyzA (13. Oktober 2021)

Heute Mittag gab es Backfischstäbchen mit Kartoffeln, Sauce Hollandaise, Blumenkohl und Brokkoli.
Es sind noch Fischstäbchen über. Damit mache ich gleich Toasts. Mit Remoulade.


----------



## AzRa-eL (13. Oktober 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Heute Mittag gab es Backfischstäbchen mit Kartoffeln, Sauce Hollandaise, Blumenkohl und Brokkoli.
> Es sind noch Fischstäbchen über. Damit mache ich gleich Toasts. Mit Remoulade.


Boa, hätte ich jetzt auch richtig Bock drauf😍


----------



## seventyseven (13. Oktober 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Sauce Hollandaise, Blumenkohl und Brokkoli.


Boah... Ich war schon wieder mit Hunger einkaufen (deshalb auch ein Haufen scheiß im Wagen gelandet) komme ins Forum und bekomme noch mehr Hunger 

Brokkoli, Blumekohl und Sauce Hollandaise ist mein Endgegner.

Jemand bei Domino's Pizza die Dutchman probiert ? Ist auch mit Brokkoli, Tomate und Sauce Hollandaise. 

Könnte mich da reinlegen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (13. Oktober 2021)

seventyseven schrieb:


> Boah... Ich war schon wieder mit Hunger einkaufen (deshalb auch ein Haufen scheiß im Wagen gelandet) komme ins Forum und bekomme noch mehr Hunger


Größter Fehler ever! Das Problem haben wir immer im Ramadan. Meine Frau meidet es mich dann zum Einkaufen zu schicken, weil ich definitiv das größte Kind in unserem Haushalt bin


----------



## RyzA (14. Oktober 2021)

Heute Mittag gibt es Eierpfannkuchen. Wahlweise mit Erbeermarmelade, kanadischen Ahornsirup, Nutella oder Zimt&Zucker. Dazu trinke ich immer Vollmilch.


----------



## HenneHuhn (14. Oktober 2021)

Ein Stück Mohn-Marzipan-Torte.


----------



## seventyseven (14. Oktober 2021)

Wraps mit Feldsalat, Tomate, Roter Zwiebel, Feta, Karotte, Gurke Jalapeno-Knobi Aioli und Chicken Nuggets.


----------



## chill_eule (14. Oktober 2021)

Burger, recht puristisch:

Brioche Bun, Pattie, Sauce (heute mal fertige von Knorr, mein Favorit von Block House war nicht da ), Cheddar, Zwiebeln, Bacon


----------



## RyzA (14. Oktober 2021)

Mein Frau hat noch Bulgur gemacht. Sehr lecker.


----------



## Olstyle (14. Oktober 2021)

Gestern war irgendwie das einzige warme Essen eine Vorspeisenportion "Red Hot Chili Poppers". 
Jetzt überbackt gerade eine Ladung Hähnchen mit Pilzen und Käse-Sauce (ok, vielleicht auch eher Weißweinsauce mit Käse  ).


----------



## Eyren (14. Oktober 2021)

Ich esse momentan nur fast food also nicht der Rede wert. Döner, Burger und Chinesisch alles von vertrauenswürdigen Fastfood Läden. 

Aber weswegen ich hier bin:





__





						Essig und Öl beim Spezialisten kaufen  | Essig & Öl Compagnie
					

Premium Essig & Öl Spezialitäten✓ Über 1000 Delikatessen✓ Versandfrei ab 30€✓ Genuss seit 1990✓ Frische durch Direktimport✓




					www.essig-oel.de
				




Schaut euch da doch mal um. Einfach toll was die im Angebot haben. Insbesondere unter Feinkost die Süßigkeiten. Ich sterbe grade glücklich mit einem vollen Schokoladenbauch.

Aber wie der Name schon sagt jede Menge Auswahl an Ölen und Essig.


----------



## AzRa-eL (14. Oktober 2021)

Eyren schrieb:


> Ich esse momentan nur fast food also nicht der Rede wert. Döner, Burger und Chinesisch alles von vertrauenswürdigen Fastfood Läden.


Ja, wer kennt nicht diese Phasen...


Eyren schrieb:


> Aber wie der Name schon sagt jede Menge Auswahl an Ölen und Essig.


Danke! Wir beziehen unsere Öle kostenlos durch Familie und Bekannten aus Marokko und Türkei. Die Qualität sucht hier seinesgleichen, und für Lau eh unschlagbar.

Ansonsten gab es heute einen nahezu perfekten Käsekuchen mit einem leichten Zitronengeschmack von meiner besseren Hälfte😍


----------



## seventyseven (14. Oktober 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Ja, wer kennt nicht diese Phasen...
> 
> Danke! Wir beziehen unsere Öle kostenlos durch Familie und Bekannten aus Marokko und Türkei. Die Qualität sucht hier seinesgleichen, und für Lau eh unschlagbar.
> 
> Ansonsten gab es heute einen nahezu perfekten Käsekuchen mit einem leichten Zitronengeschmack von meiner besseren Hälfte😍


Ja, die letzten 3 Wochenenden gab es bei mir auch jeweils Yufka, Yufka, Dönerteller.

Döner/Yufka empfinde ich als relativ gutes/ausgewogenes Fast Food (Wenn man nicht immer Pommes im Yufka haben müsste, wie ich ).


----------



## AzRa-eL (14. Oktober 2021)

seventyseven schrieb:


> Yufka


Meinst du Döner eingerollt in yufka, also Dürüm? Nur Yufka wäre lediglich das dünne Brot. Ist zwar pur lecker, aber auch bisschen eintönig und trocken


----------



## seventyseven (14. Oktober 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Meinst du Döner eingerollt in yufka, also Dürüm? Nur Yufka wäre lediglich das dünne Brot. Ist zwar pur lecker, aber auch bisschen eintönig und trocken


Ach, das heißt überall anders... In Würzburg-Eibelstadt, hat man mich auch immer blöd angeschaut, wenn ich ein Dürüm wollte und Yufka gesagt habe 

Bei uns im Süden, in Baden-Württemberg, Raum Offenburg, heißt das einfach Yufka.


----------



## AzRa-eL (14. Oktober 2021)

seventyseven schrieb:


> Bei uns im Süden, in Baden-Württemberg, Raum Offenburg, heißt das einfach Yufka.


Ist aber dann auch wirklich nur bei euch so 
Überall in der Türkei (in unserem Teil des Balkans auch) nennt sich das bloße Brot Yufka, welches auch als Beilage gerne gegessen wird. Hier in Köln würden die dich aber auch schräg anschauen, wenn du in eine Dönerbude gehen und eine Yufka bestellen würdest


----------



## Eyren (14. Oktober 2021)

Dürüm=trocken Brot mit Dönertier

Döner=dickes trocken Brot mit Dönertier

Lamacun=trocken Brot mit Bolognesesoße und Dönertier

Ja ja ich als Kölner hab da den Durchblick und weiß wat so kulinarisch angesagt ist!


----------



## HenneHuhn (14. Oktober 2021)

Couscoussalat mit Minze und Cherrytomaten und dazu gebratene Veggie-"Hack"bällchen.


----------



## RyzA (15. Oktober 2021)

Spaghetti mit heller Pfeffersauce und Fleischbällchen.


----------



## MfDoom (15. Oktober 2021)

lecker, da fällt mir dieses alte römische Rezept ein, und das werde ich demnächst machen.

Bei mir gibt es Käsebrot und Rohkostmöhre


----------



## HenneHuhn (15. Oktober 2021)

Ich koche nachher Linsen-Kokos-Suppe mit ordentlich Chili.


----------



## Eyren (15. Oktober 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Njom Njom Njom





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Noch mehr Njom Njom Njom


----------



## seventyseven (15. Oktober 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Ist aber dann auch wirklich nur bei euch so
> Überall in der Türkei (in unserem Teil des Balkans auch) nennt sich das bloße Brot Yufka, welches auch als Beilage gerne gegessen wird. Hier in Köln würden die dich aber auch schräg anschauen, wenn du in eine Dönerbude gehen und eine Yufka bestellen würdest


Auf den "Wraps" die ich Kaufe steht Dürüm drauf... wäre das dann nicht falsch ?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die gibt es bei uns im Edeka.


----------



## AzRa-eL (15. Oktober 2021)

seventyseven schrieb:


> Auf den "Wraps" die ich Kaufe steht Dürüm drauf... wäre das dann nicht falsch ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also nach türk. Sprachgebrauch ist es falsch. Kenn es selber nur als Yufka und hab mich nochmal bei meiner Frau vergewissert, die in der Türkei geboren und aufgewachsen ist, sie wundert sich selber über diese Packung. In der Türkei (hier in Köln in sämtlichen türk. Lokalen aber auch) ist Dürüm wenn Dönerfleisch in Yufka eingerollt wird.

Zu Yufka gibt es aber auch einen eigenen Wiki-Eintrag.





__





						Yufka – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org


----------



## HenneHuhn (15. Oktober 2021)

Hier das Ergebnis. 

Nach diesem Rezept: https://www.kuechengoetter.de/rezepte/linsen-kokos-suppe-mit-chili-3059





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AzRa-eL (15. Oktober 2021)

@HenneHuhn das sieht super lecker aus! Danke für's Rezept! Gleich mal gespeichert


----------



## seventyseven (15. Oktober 2021)

Natürlich wieder Wraps 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AzRa-eL (15. Oktober 2021)

seventyseven schrieb:


> Natürlich wieder Wraps
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Du meinst wohl Yufka, äh dürüm, ähhh🙃


----------



## seventyseven (15. Oktober 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Du meinst wohl Yufka, äh dürüm, ähhh🙃


nix verstehen


----------



## RyzA (16. Oktober 2021)

Heute Mittag grillen wir bei meinen Eltern. Selbstgemachter Kartoffelsalat, Gurkensalat, Reissalat, Tzatziki und Kräuterbutter Baguettes. Fleisch: Schaschlikspieße, Schweinenackensteaks, Grillfackeln, Hähnchenschnitzel und Bratwürstchen.
Davon essen wir aber zwei Tage.


----------



## AzRa-eL (16. Oktober 2021)

Auf grillen hätte ich auch wieder Bock. Hab dieses Jahr gefühlt zu wenig gegrillt. War aber auch ein mäßiger Sommer


----------



## RyzA (16. Oktober 2021)

Man kann bei jeden Wetter grillen. Auch im Winter.
Nur wenn es stark regnet und man kein Dach (über sich) hat, sollte man das besser lassen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (16. Oktober 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Man kann bei jeden Wetter grillen. Auch im Winter.
> Nur wenn es stark regnet und man kein Dach (über sich) hat, sollte man das besser lassen.


Ja, stimmt natürlich. Leider hat es dieses Jahr bei uns fast nur geregnet. Bis zu Überschwemmungen 😅
@topic, in Rührei gebratene Zucchini-Scheiben und ein Ice Espresso.


----------



## Caduzzz (16. Oktober 2021)

Nach einer guten Woche Urlaub an der Nordsee komm ich mir vor wie so ein Seeelefant, der über den Deich robbt.
Fast jeden Tag warme, frische Waffeln..nach dem Fischbrötchen am Mittag, is ja auch schnell weg gefuttert. 😉
Und fast jeden Abend Fisch mit Bratkartoffeln, Büsumer Krabbensuppe, oder was wirklich gut war Dithmarscher Lammbratwürstchen.
Aber man läuft ja hier aufn Deich auch ständig gegen den Wind, da braucht man ein gewisses, angefuttertes, Gegengewicht 😉


----------



## HenneHuhn (18. Oktober 2021)

Resteverwertung: Bami Goreng, oder zumindest so in die Richtung (Chinakohl, Frühlingszwiebeln, Knoblauch, Mie-Nudeln, Eier in der Pfanne gebraten).


----------



## AzRa-eL (18. Oktober 2021)

Selbstgemachte Lasagne.


----------



## Caduzzz (18. Oktober 2021)

Selbstgemachter Milchreis mit Apfelmus.


----------



## AzRa-eL (18. Oktober 2021)

Herzlich willkommen zurück aus der Nordsee @Caduzzz Milchreis mit Apfelmus ist auch mal ne interessante Mischung


----------



## Caduzzz (18. Oktober 2021)

Danke 
Ja, esse ich/wir immer so. Milchreis, Apfelmus und Zucker+Zimt.
Milchreis ist für mich ja eigentlich eher ein Nachtisch, aber auf Wunsch einer einzelnen Dame hier zu hause wurde das hier halt mal am Abend gemacht.
Genug um nicht mehr als Nachtisch durchzugehen und man wirklich satt wird


----------



## RyzA (19. Oktober 2021)

Bei uns gab es heute Mittag Chickens Wings und Farmer Pommes. Hatte keine Lust zu kochen.  

Ich glaube gleich mache ich mir noch Rührei.


----------



## AzRa-eL (19. Oktober 2021)

Ganz simpel. Köfte und Tomaten mit Zwiebel.


----------



## seventyseven (19. Oktober 2021)

Wie ekelhaft sind bitte diese "Tassen Küchlein" ?

Worst 89 cents ive ever spend.


----------



## AzRa-eL (19. Oktober 2021)

Hab es kurz gegooglt und sieht auch nicht wirklich lecker aus 😅


----------



## chill_eule (19. Oktober 2021)

seventyseven schrieb:


> Wie ekelhaft sind bitte diese "Tassen Küchlein" ?


Die haben wir hier auch einmal gemacht.
Zum Geburtstag von Mama wollte mein Lütter unbedingt Kuchen backen.
Da war er 4.

Papa kann aber *null* backen, also haben wir 2 Tassenküchlein bzw. eher _Gummigebäck_ gemacht 
Aber Mama hat sich trotzdem sehr gefreut


----------



## Olstyle (19. Oktober 2021)

Kommt drauf an was man in die Tasse macht. 
Ich mach z.B. im Winter gerne mal eine größere Menge Streuselteig für Applecrumble und dann immer bei Bedarf wieder ein paar Gläser frisch im Ofen fertig. Das schmeckt großartig.

Heute Abend wurde geschlemmt:
1) Croquetas de Jamón (auf Deutsch übersetzt Schinkenkroketten, schmeckt deutlich besser als es vielleicht klingt)
2) Lammkoteletts 
3) Tiramisu


----------



## HenneHuhn (19. Oktober 2021)

seventyseven schrieb:


> Wie ekelhaft sind bitte diese "Tassen Küchlein" ?
> 
> Worst 89 cents ive ever spend.


Ich finde ja, dass das so ein bisschen die "Faszination eines Unfalls" hat 

(Aber ich bin auch jemand, der hin und wieder durchaus Bock auf den absurdest-künstlichen, lebensmitteltechnologischen Instant- und Fertigkram hat )


----------



## chill_eule (19. Oktober 2021)

Ich finds krass, dass _Dr. Oetker_ sowas überhaupt hinbekommen hat.

Flüssigkeit + Pulver + 1 Minute Mikrowelle = Kuchenähnliches Endprodukt


----------



## AzRa-eL (20. Oktober 2021)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> absurdest-künstlichen, lebensmitteltechnologischen Instant- und Fertigkram hat


Dazu fällt mir nur ein denkwürdiger Satz eines Kumpels ein: "Ist dir mal aufgefallen, dass Süßigkeiten mit Erdbeergeschmack, mehr nach Erdbeer schmecken als echte Erdbeeren?..."


----------



## RyzA (20. Oktober 2021)

Heute Mittag ist wieder Pizzazeit. Aber dieses mal TK.
Thunfisch Pizza. Die ofenfrische von Dr.Oetker.


----------



## seventyseven (20. Oktober 2021)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Ich finde ja, dass das so ein bisschen die "Faszination eines Unfalls" hat
> 
> (Aber ich bin auch jemand, der hin und wieder durchaus Bock auf den absurdest-künstlichen, lebensmitteltechnologischen Instant- und Fertigkram hat )


Geht mir auch so.
Manchmal findet man beim Einkaufen einfach Schund den man normalerweise niemals zu sich nehmen sollte, aber trotzdem schnabulieren muss


----------



## RyzA (21. Oktober 2021)

Selbstgemachte Chickenburger. Leider ohne Bild.
Aber die waren wieder sehr lecker.
Doch erstmal habe ich davon genug.
Bald wollen wir uns vom Griechen Gyros Pita holen.
Auf Döner habe ich im Moment auch keine Lust mehr.
Zuviel davon zu oft geholt.


----------



## Olstyle (21. Oktober 2021)

Schweinelende inklusive Rippe am Stück mit Honig/Senf bestrichen und 1,5 Stunden gegrillt.
Dazu Champignons und grüner Spargel, ebenfalls vom Grill.


----------



## HenneHuhn (21. Oktober 2021)

Rotes Thai-Curry mit Hühnchen und Reis, auf'm Nachhauseweg vom Asia-Imbiss mitgenommen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (21. Oktober 2021)

Fischstäbchen und selbstgemachte Pommes 🍟


----------



## RyzA (22. Oktober 2021)

Heute Mittag gibt es selbstgemachte Börek von meiner Frau. Mit selbstgemachten Hefeteig. Als Füllung Rindergehacktes mit einer speziellen Gewürzmischung (meiner Frau), Zwiebeln und Kräutern. Und ein paar mit Schafskäse und Kräutern.


----------



## seventyseven (22. Oktober 2021)

Zur der Yufka/Dürüm Thematik ist mir kürzlich dieses Bild über den weg gelaufen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HenneHuhn (22. Oktober 2021)

Halt Stop, Rollo ist was anderes! Sowohl von der Zubereitungsweise her als auch vom Teig!


----------



## Olstyle (22. Oktober 2021)

Also schon wieder die Mainlinie 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chill_eule (22. Oktober 2021)

Hier ist noch eine sinnvolle geographische Aufteilung Deutschlands:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Hat aber nix mit Essen zu tun 

@Topic: Wir basteln uns heute "McMuffin Bacon&Egg" selbst 
Und ja, die kann man auch Abends wunderbar essen ^^


----------



## Olstyle (22. Oktober 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Hier ist noch eine sinnvolle geographische Aufteilung Deutschlands:


Süd-Dänemark und Deutschland?

@Topic: "Echte" Penking Ente. Eine ganze Ente, frisch filettiert, zu dritt.


----------



## RyzA (22. Oktober 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> @Topic: "Echte" Penking Ente. Eine ganze Ente, frisch filettiert, zu dritt.


Ente mag ich nicht so gerne aber ich gönne es dir.


----------



## AzRa-eL (22. Oktober 2021)

Ich liebe Peking-Ente! Eins meiner Lieblingsgerichte. Muss ich mir auch mal wieder gönnen, fällt mir gerade ein.


----------



## seventyseven (22. Oktober 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ente mag ich nicht so gerne aber ich gönne es dir.


Es gibt nichts besseres, als einen guten, knusprigen und saftigen Donald Duck.

Wenn beim Asiate bestellt wird ist immer die 67. Ente Knusprig mit Reis und Erdnusssoße


----------



## RyzA (22. Oktober 2021)

seventyseven schrieb:


> Es gibt nichts besseres, als einen guten, knusprigen und saftigen Donald Duck.


Ente hat mehr Fett als Hähnchen. Diese Schicht zwischen Fleisch und Panade/Teigmantel. Das mag ich nicht so.


Vom Börek heute ist noch Rinderhack mit Zwiebeln über.
Morgen Mittag gibt es gebratene Nudeln damit. Da mache ich noch Sahne rein. Und würze das etwas nach.


----------



## AzRa-eL (22. Oktober 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ente hat mehr Fett als Hähnchen.


Ich höre einen Freund im Ohr. Der würde jetzt sagen: "Fett ist ein Geschmacksträger"


----------



## Olstyle (22. Oktober 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Ich höre einen Freund im Ohr. Der würde jetzt sagen: "Fett ist ein Geschmacksträger"


Achwas 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber gerade bei Ente kenne ich halt die Zubereitung als Erstes die Fettseite mit etwas Wasser anzulösen und sie dann im eigenen Fett zu braten.
Am Ende ist das dann weniger fettig als Hähnchen mit extra Fett.

An der Penkingente war übrigens kein Teig o.Ä., einfach nur die Haut knusprig gebraten.


----------



## RyzA (22. Oktober 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Am Ende ist das dann weniger fettig als Hähnchen mit extra Fett.


Ich muß gestehen das ich gerne Hähnchenfett mit Weißbrot esse. Mein Sohn auch.
Früher habe ich eine Zeit lang als Kind nur die knusprige und würzige Haut gegessen. Vom Brathähnchen.
Also gerade das ungesündeste. 

*Edit: *Ich weiß dass das Argument dann mit mehr Fett an der Ente dann widersprüchlich erscheint. Aber ich hatte die nur paniert und fritiert mal probiert und die Konsistenz/Textur nicht gemocht.
Aber kommt wohl auch auf die Zubereitung an.


----------



## Olstyle (22. Oktober 2021)

An der Konsistenz ändert sich da nicht viel. Ente ist nunmal tatsächlich ziemlich saftig/fettig.
Aber für mich macht sie das zum besseren Geflügel, nicht zum schlechteren. Ente>Gans>Pute>Huhn dürfte die Fettrangliste sein und ist in der Regel auch meine Geschmacksrangliste.


----------



## RyzA (23. Oktober 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ente>Gans>Pute>Huhn dürfte die Fettrangliste sein und ist in der Regel auch meine Geschmacksrangliste.


Wobei ich öfter mal den Eindruck habe das Pute weniger fettig als Huhn ist. Aber kommt wohl auch auf das Fleisch an von welcher Körperpartie das kommt.


----------



## Caduzzz (23. Oktober 2021)

Heute gibt's Burger 

Mit Esel-Soßen. Finde die echt gut; Höllenfeuer gibt's bei uns hier in der BioCompany.


----------



## AzRa-eL (23. Oktober 2021)

Bei uns gibt es mit Hackfleisch gefüllte Zucchinis und natürlich Reis als Beilage. Aber auf einen scharfen Burger hätte ich jetzt tatsächlich mehr Bock


----------



## Caduzzz (23. Oktober 2021)

Mußte heute etwas improvisieren. Eigentlich sollte es Lammkeulen aus dem Römertopf geben (so mit Möhren, Rote Beete, 1/2 Flasche Rotwein etc.).
Im ersten Supermarkt war aber so ein Chaos heute (ausgefallene Kühlung der Fleischtheke und anscheinend unvollständige Obst- Gemüselieferung), und voll war's, dass ich keinen Bock mehr hatte weiter zu latschen zum türkischen Supermarkt.
Aber für Burger gab's alles frisch 

edit: wobei Zucchini schon ein sehr, sehr leckeres Gemüse ist, verarbeite ich auch oft


----------



## chill_eule (23. Oktober 2021)

Hier auch Improvisation:

Auflauf mit Kartoffeln, Fleischwurst, verschiedenen Gemüsen, Sahnesauce und Käse.


----------



## seventyseven (23. Oktober 2021)

Bisher Donauwelle und gleich TK-Pizza Salami&Pepperoni


----------



## HenneHuhn (23. Oktober 2021)

Ich stelle mich gleich in die Küche für eine Bolognese. Heute werde ich mich mal an Staudensellerie als Zutat probieren, findet man ja in recht vielen "authentischeren" Rezepten. Dazu gibt es dann Linguine und einen gemischten Salat.


----------



## seventyseven (23. Oktober 2021)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Ich stelle mich gleich in die Küche für eine Bolognese. Heute werde ich mich mal an Staudensellerie als Zutat probieren, findet man ja in recht vielen "authentischeren" Rezepten. Dazu gibt es dann Linguine und einen gemischten Salat.


Ich kannte das aus meiner Kindheit/Jugend gar nicht. 
Bei uns war Hackfleisch+Tomatenmark+Tomatensoße+Zwiebeln = Bolognese

Wie geil Bolognese mit Rotwein zum Hackfleisch und Karotte sowie Sellerie ist lernte ich erst als Erwachsener beim ersten mal "nachkochen". Nie wieder anders.


----------



## Olstyle (23. Oktober 2021)

seventyseven schrieb:


> Wie geil Bolognese mit Rotwein zum Hackfleisch und Karotte sowie Sellerie ist lernte ich erst als Erwachsener beim ersten mal "nachkochen". Nie wieder anders


Hab heute auch Bolognese gemacht, leider wurde mir Sellerie verboten. Also mehr Knoblauch  .


----------



## Caduzzz (23. Oktober 2021)

Macht mal noch 'ne Prise Zimt in die Bolognese


----------



## Olstyle (23. Oktober 2021)

Caduzzz schrieb:


> Macht mal noch 'ne Prise Zimt in die Bolognese


Mache ich bei Chili, genau so wie Kakao. Für Bolognese bleib ich lieber bei rein herzhaft.


----------



## seventyseven (23. Oktober 2021)

Caduzzz schrieb:


> Macht mal noch 'ne Prise Zimt in die Bolognese





Olstyle schrieb:


> Mache ich bei Chili, genau so wie Kakao. Für Bolognese bleib ich lieber bei rein herzhaft.


Normalerweise mache ich zum Hackfleisch etwas Zucker dazu.


----------



## RyzA (24. Oktober 2021)

Gyros Pita mit Tzatziki und Zwiebeln. Krautsalat lasse ich weg. Ist mir sonst zu matschig.


----------



## seventyseven (24. Oktober 2021)

Maultauschenauflauf.

Soße (Butter, Erbsen, Stückige Tomatensoße, etwas Mehl, Pfeffer, Salz, Curry, Buko Frischkäse, Basilikum, Ananas Stückchen, Knobi, Chilli) mit den Maultaschen in die Form rein.
Ordentlich mit Käse bestückt und ab in den Ofen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (24. Oktober 2021)

Ich würde so gerne mal die Runde durch Deutschland machen und bei jedem von euch zum Essen eingeladen werden - richtige Gourmets hier am Start!


----------



## HenneHuhn (24. Oktober 2021)

Hab jetzt ehrlich gesagt nicht wirklich was vom Staudensellerie gemerkt


seventyseven schrieb:


> Maultauschenauflauf.
> 
> Soße (Butter, Erbsen, Stückige Tomatensoße, etwas Mehl, Pfeffer, Salz, Curry, Buko Frischkäse, Basilikum,* Ananas Stückchen*, Knobi, Chilli) mit den Maultaschen in die Form rein.
> Ordentlich mit Käse bestückt und ab in den Ofen.



Bis *dahin* bin ich ja d'accord gegangen...


----------



## RyzA (24. Oktober 2021)

seventyseven schrieb:


> Maultauschenauflauf.
> 
> Soße (Butter, Erbsen, Stückige Tomatensoße, etwas Mehl, Pfeffer, Salz, Curry, Buko Frischkäse, Basilikum, Ananas Stückchen, Knobi, Chilli) mit den Maultaschen in die Form rein.
> Ordentlich mit Käse bestückt und ab in den Ofen.


Man kann es mit der Menge an Zutaten auch übertreiben. Oft ist weniger mehr.


----------



## seventyseven (24. Oktober 2021)

Manchmal habe ich es gern Fruchtig und da ist Ananas einfach die beste Option beim Kochen.


RyzA schrieb:


> Man kann es mit der Menge an Zutaten auch übertreiben. Oft ist weniger mehr.


Das ist doch nicht viel


----------



## RyzA (24. Oktober 2021)

seventyseven schrieb:


> Das ist doch nicht viel


Ich finde schon. Kommt mir auch etwas wahllos vor.
Aber wenn es schmeckt ist ja gut.


----------



## Caduzzz (24. Oktober 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Ich würde so gerne mal die Runde durch Deutschland machen und bei jedem von euch zum Essen eingeladen werden


Da mach' ich mit   

bißchen OT:
...nachdem ich ja noch auf zwei Keycaps Groupbuys warte (vermutlich dann hoffentlich 1.Quartal'22 da...), gibt's auch andere Sammelbestellungen  wo man sein Geld verballern kann^^
@Eyren 
Apropos Geschenk für den Schwager >>> Sammelbestellung über Lukas von knife-art.de(   ) bei Japanny.
Pros und Cons stehen hier >>> *klick ins Messerforum*


----------



## chill_eule (24. Oktober 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Man kann es mit der Menge an Zutaten auch übertreiben.


So kocht Tim Mälzer auch oft bei "Kitchen Impossible"
Von Allem etwas reinmachen, am Ende schmeckts dann halt nach "Alles und Nichts" und immer irgendwie "richtig" 

Und was man in der Sendung auch oft sieht: Eine vermeintlich essenzielle Zutat von Dutzenden wird garnicht heraus geschmeckt und das Fehlen dieser Zutat nicht bemerkt


----------



## Eyren (25. Oktober 2021)

Ich persönlich mag den Mälzer und seine Art zu kochen Ja total. Erinnert mich immer an so einen Lehrling der unbedingt alles richtig machen möchte und total hektisch was zusammen schustert.

Abgesehen davon erstmal danke @Caduzzz ich werd dann mal mit meiner Ehefrau beraten ob ihr Bruder dieses Jahr lieb war und ein Messer verdient hat.

Bei mir gab es zum Frühstück Magerquark.  Hatte gestern Abend schon vorbereitet mit einer sehr reifen Birne und Blaubeeren. Dann schön über Nacht ziehen lassen.
Ich liebe einfach die süße von Birnen, insbesondere in Joghurt oder Quark.

Dazu gab's dann noch 2 hartgekochte Eier als Magenfüller.

Heute Abend gibt's bei uns dann Rinderbraten mit Klößen. Wird meine Frau zubereiten da sie heute frei hat. Ich freue mir sag ich euch. Endlich wieder Fleisch für den kleinen Eyren.


----------



## RyzA (25. Oktober 2021)

Tortellini mit Käsefüllung und dazu ein helle Schinkensauce.


----------



## AzRa-eL (25. Oktober 2021)

Bisher nur Kaffee ☕


----------



## Olstyle (25. Oktober 2021)

@Kochsendungen:  Hab ich immer nur geguckt wenn "unsere" Heidi dabei war https://www.lokalkompass.de/velbert...ber-ihre-spannende-zeit-bei-the-taste_a373463


----------



## AzRa-eL (25. Oktober 2021)

Caduzzz schrieb:


> Apropos Geschenk für den Schwager >>> Sammelbestellung über Lukas von knife-art.de(   ) bei Japanny.
> Pros und Cons stehen hier >>> *klick ins Messerforum*


Gerade im Firefox News-Feed gesehen und direkt dabei an dich gedacht 









						USA: Forscher stellen Messer und Nägel aus Holz her - schärfer als Edelstahl
					

Mit einem simplen Verfahren lässt sich Holz extrem härten. Wissenschaftler in den USA haben mit der Methode überraschend robuste Nägel und Tafelmesser hergestellt, die dreimal schärfer sind als Messer aus Edelstahl.




					www.spiegel.de


----------



## RyzA (25. Oktober 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> @Kochsendungen:  Hab ich immer nur geguckt wenn "unsere" Heidi dabei war https://www.lokalkompass.de/velbert...ber-ihre-spannende-zeit-bei-the-taste_a373463


Kochsendungen habe ich früher auch gerne alle möglichen geguckt; Schubeck, Lafer, Lichter, Mälzer, Rach usw.
Zur Zeit gucken wir Björn Freitag den "Vorkoster" noch ganz gerne.

*Edit:* Nasi Goreng aber TK. Noch Ei reingemacht und nachgewürzt. Darüber Erdnusssauce.


----------



## Caduzzz (26. Oktober 2021)

Heute gibt's Kartoffeln mit Quark.

Morgen wird Schwiegermuttern japanisch bekocht. Bin gespannt, wie es ihr schmeckt 
(Dashi-Miso)Ramen mit Lachs und japanischer Gurkensalat. Gari hab ich letzte Woche schon eingelegt.

Zu "exotisch" darf ich leider nicht sein bzw. muss extrem auf glutenfreie Lebensmittel achten, aber was in der japanischen Küche zum Glück ganz gut machbar ist.


----------



## AzRa-eL (26. Oktober 2021)

So sah es heute bei uns im Lehrerzimmer aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Satz ist cool: I came for the cake. 

Wobei er bei mir heute hieß: I came for the work, but stayed for the cake


----------



## HenneHuhn (26. Oktober 2021)

Merke: Ein Zoom-Call mit der besseren Hälfte, während beide in ihren jeweiligen Küchen kochen, ist eigentlich ne ziemlich nette Sache. Aber es dauert alles viel länger.

Dementsprechend ist meine vegetarische Moussaka erst vor zehn Minuten in den Ofen gewandert.  Wird mir dann beim Schlafen wie ein Stein im Magen liegen, fürchte ich 

/edit: und selbst wenn... Oh man, ist das lecker geworden. Alle Bauchschmerzen wert!


----------



## RyzA (27. Oktober 2021)

Farmerpommes, Cavapcici und Knoblauchcreme.


----------



## AzRa-eL (27. Oktober 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Farmerpommes, Cavapcici und Knoblauchcreme.


Cevapcici zählt wohl zu deinen Lieblingsspeisen, kann das sein?


----------



## RyzA (27. Oktober 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Cevapcici zählt wohl zu deinen Lieblingsspeisen, kann das sein?


Ja wir mögen die gerne. Aber auch Köfte oder "deutsche" Frikadellen. 

Edit: Und griechische Bifteki.


----------



## HenneHuhn (27. Oktober 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ja wir mögen die gerne. Aber auch Köfte oder "deutsche" Frikadellen.



Dann könnte das hier eure Familienhymne werden  :





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ErVZr2DEiss

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## chill_eule (27. Oktober 2021)

Auf jeden Fall geiler als:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9lfaUGbepOw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (27. Oktober 2021)

Boah ne, der alte Gemüseeintopf-Rap.... den habe ich ja seit 10 Jahren nicht mehr gehört!

@T: Früchte-Müsli mit Naturjoghurt.


----------



## RyzA (28. Oktober 2021)

Paprika-Gehacktestopf mit Reis.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seventyseven (28. Oktober 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ja wir mögen die gerne. Aber auch Köfte oder "deutsche" Frikadellen.
> 
> Edit: Und griechische Bifteki.


Bifteki ist mehr Hacksteak als Frikadelle. Wenn dann, Keftedes/Keftedakia (Je nachdem ob Hauptspeise oder Beilage)


----------



## RyzA (29. Oktober 2021)

Ritz Cracker. Mega lecker.
Die schmecken auch mit Frischkäse sehr gut.
Nächstes mal werde ich die mit Frischkäse und Lachs machen.
Kann man bestimmt auch mit Garnelen machen wenn man die mag.

*Edit:* Eine halbe Pfeffermakrele habe ich auch noch gegessen. Waren ein paar Gräten drin. War nicht so schön.
Aber der Geschmack war wieder einmalig.


----------



## AzRa-eL (29. Oktober 2021)

Bei uns gab es Mousakka - ich liebe Mousakka 🥰


----------



## RyzA (29. Oktober 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Bei uns gab es Mousakka - ich liebe Mousakka 🥰


Mit Kartoffeln oder Nudeln? Welches Fleisch bzw Gehacktes?


----------



## AzRa-eL (30. Oktober 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Mit Kartoffeln oder Nudeln? Welches Fleisch bzw Gehacktes?


Mit Nudeln kenn ich das gar nicht, um ehrlich zu sein. Bei uns wird das traditionell immer mit Kartoffeln, Zucchini und Hackfleisch gemacht. Das einzig "exotische" war, dass meine Frau noch Mozzarella-Stückchen (für Pizza) dazu gab. Hat tatsächlich noch besser als sonst geschmeckt


----------



## Olstyle (30. Oktober 2021)

Die kleinen Dinge: Hatte bei dem Schiitwetter Bock auf ne heiße Schokolade aber keine Mischung im Haus, also mit Backkakao und Zucker frei Schnauze selbst gemixt. -> Schmeckt XD
Da merkt man auch erstmal wie viel Zuckeranteil das fertig gekaufte Zeug so hat.


----------



## RyzA (30. Oktober 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Da merkt man auch erstmal wie viel Zuckeranteil das fertig gekaufte Zeug so hat.


Es wird Zeit das Zucker in Lebensmitteln deutlich reduziert wird.
Auch wenn es etwas teurer dadurch wird.


----------



## seventyseven (30. Oktober 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Bei uns gab es Mousakka - ich liebe Mousakka 🥰


Jetz hab ich Lust auf Lammhack...


----------



## HenneHuhn (31. Oktober 2021)

Rührei mit Tomaten, roten Zwiebeln, Petersilie. Dazu Vollkornbrötchen und ein Pott Kaffee.


----------



## RyzA (31. Oktober 2021)

Chicken-Curry-Nudelauflauf mit Käse überbacken.

Ich würde es gerne noch mit Ananas essen. Aber mögen meine Frau und mein Sohn nicht.
Mit Aprikosen ginge es auch... aber haben wir leider nicht im Haus.


----------



## seventyseven (31. Oktober 2021)

Geflügel Bacon und Rührei


----------



## Eyren (31. Oktober 2021)

Männermüsli.

Eine Paprika, 2 Rawit, 1 Knoblauchzehe, 3-4 Kartoffeln, 1 Dose schwarze Bohnen in Chili, 500g Rinderhack und eine Zwiebel.

Zwiebel mit dem Hackfleisch anbraten und dann nach und nach alles dazu geben. Die Kartiffeln übrigens roh und ungeschält nur kleingeschnitten.

Joa dann mit ein wenig Wasser einkochen bis es so aussieht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS. Das ist die Portion für einen Mann, solltet ihr Söhne haben einfach die Menge verdoppeln 😉


----------



## RyzA (31. Oktober 2021)

Sowas hier würde ich auch mal gerne probieren:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4eP945alikw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


oder amerikanische Hot Dogs.

Topic: Ich esse heute Abend nichts mehr. Da ich  heute Nachmittag 3 Stücke Bienenstich gegessen habe.
Von Coppenrath & Wiese.


----------



## seventyseven (31. Oktober 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Sowas hier würde ich auch mal gerne probieren:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Von denen kaufe ich oft die Donauwelle. Die ist direkt an der Kasse bei unserem Penny.


----------



## RyzA (1. November 2021)

Käse-Lauch-Gehacktessuppe gibt es heute Mittag. Dazu Brötchen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (1. November 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Sowas hier würde ich auch mal gerne probieren:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interessant, ich dachte Hot Dog ist immer nur eine Bockwurst im Brot.


----------



## RyzA (1. November 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Interessant, ich dachte Hot Dog ist immer nur eine Bockwurst im Brot.


Ich schrieb "*oder*" amerikanische Hotdogs.


----------



## AzRa-eL (1. November 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich schrieb "*oder*" amerikanische Hotdogs.


Sorry, hatte das "oder" überlesen 😂


----------



## seventyseven (1. November 2021)

Dönerpizza mit Pommes und scharf


----------



## RyzA (1. November 2021)

seventyseven schrieb:


> Dönerpizza mit Pommes und scharf


Schaaf oder Scharf?


----------



## Eyren (1. November 2021)

Meine Frau ist doof!

Also Sie kam nach Hause und wünschte sich einen Pfannkuchen.

Hey kein Problem ich bin krank und hab Fieber aber ich liebe dieses Weib!

Also los geht's.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Erstmal sauber Eigelb vom Eiweiß trennen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann das Eiweiß schaumig schlagen und ja ich schlage meine Frau noch von Hand, Ach verdammt ich meine das Ei.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So nun das Eigelb mit Zucker, Milch und Mehl zu einer cremigen Masse rühren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ganze dann mit Milch und Mehl soweit auffüllen bis man die gewünschte Menge hat.

So dann fix Apfel zerstückeln. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Kitsche in Butter leicht anbräunen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann das Eiweiß unter die Pfannkuchenmasse heben. Wichtig, heben! Nicht verrühren.  Wir wollen ja die Luft in den Teig bekommen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So nun lecker Goldgelb braten und ab geht's




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich drehe übrigens auch sexy aus dem Handgelenk mit so einem erotischen Schwung. 

So nun kommt meine Frau.....


Ihr Kommentar:

"Der schmeckt komisch und ist zu dick."

Gott liebe ich diese Frau!


----------



## RyzA (1. November 2021)

Eyren schrieb:


> So nun kommt meine Frau.....
> 
> 
> Ihr Kommentar:
> ...


Hast du möglicherweise Salz mit Zucker verwechselt?


----------



## Eyren (1. November 2021)

Nein... ich hab keine Ahnung was da los war. Ich schmecke halt auch nicht viel aber das was ich probiert habe war ok.


----------



## Caduzzz (1. November 2021)

Eyrens Schneidbretter sind einfach ungeschlagen!


----------



## Eyren (1. November 2021)

Irgendwann einmal find ich die nochmal und dann schick ich dir zwei.


----------



## Caduzzz (1. November 2021)

Finde das hat einfach was eigenes! 

Bin zwar sehr, sehr zufrieden mit meinen leichten Hinoki Schneidbrettern, aber so etwas finde ich schon sehr cool >>>  https://knife-art.de/product/hirnholz-schneidebrett-knife-art-brickwall/ ...aber vier Kilo ist schon 'ne Ansage. Meine Gattin mault jetzt schon immer rum, wenn sie, nach dem Trocknen der Bretter, diese teilweise weg räumt..und Hinokiholz ist echt leicht.


----------



## Olstyle (1. November 2021)

Sind gerade vom Inder zurück. Chicken Tikka frisch aus dem Tandoori Ofen ist einfach richtig lecker.
Und nach 6 Stunden Wanderung vorher auch verdient.


----------



## Eyren (1. November 2021)

Ich spoiler schonmal vorab. Samstag geht es zum:





__





						Elements of Taste | Dein Steakhouse in Troisdorf
					

Das Gastronomie Erlebnis in Troisdorf (NRW) mit Live-Cooking ✓, offenem Barbeque Grill ✓, separater Event-Cooking Area ✓ und tollem Service ✓. Wir freuen uns auf Dich!




					elements-of-taste.de
				




Und ich werde diesmal satt.

Nen kleines 800g Porterhouse, Ofenkartoffel und die Schmorrzwiebeln.

Kinders ich freue mir so!

Das beste ist das meine Frau immer ihr Steak etwas größer nimmt als sie schafft, damit ich noch etwas abbekomme.


----------



## HenneHuhn (2. November 2021)

Schawarma-Sandwich auf Chef sein' Nacken


----------



## seventyseven (2. November 2021)

Einerseits sitzt mir die gestrige Dönerpizza (mit Pommes und "Schaaf") schlecht im Gewissen, aber irgendwie habe ich jetzt Lust auf Blumenkohl, Brokkoli mit Sauce Hollandaise und ein billo TK-Schnitzel


----------



## RyzA (2. November 2021)

Milka Tender


----------



## AzRa-eL (3. November 2021)

Apfel und Banane + Coffee


----------



## HenneHuhn (3. November 2021)

Pute "Tikka Massala" - Style


----------



## seventyseven (3. November 2021)

Zum heutigen Abendessen gibt es vorzügliche Dinkelbrötchen gespickt mit Wurst und Käse, präsentiert auf einem Kunstoffbrettchen.


----------



## HenneHuhn (3. November 2021)

seventyseven schrieb:


> Zum heutigen Abendessen gibt es vorzügliche Dinkelbrötchen gespickt mit Wurst und Käse, präsentiert auf einem Kunstoffbrettchen.



Welcher edle Tropfen wird dazu gereicht?


----------



## Caduzzz (3. November 2021)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Welcher edle Tropfen wird dazu gereicht?



Eine Hopfenkaltschale leichter Art?


----------



## HenneHuhn (3. November 2021)

Caduzzz schrieb:


> Eine Hopfenkaltschale leichter Art?


Klassisch wäre auch ein heißer Infus von der Frucht der Rosa Canina oder von Matricaria Chamomilla.


----------



## seventyseven (3. November 2021)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Welcher edle Tropfen wird dazu gereicht?


Das edle Sodastream-Sprudelwasser


----------



## AzRa-eL (4. November 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Heute gibt es lauter Geburtstagskinder (mit mir inbegriffen) an unserer Schule 🥳


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RyzA (4. November 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Heute gibt es lauter Geburtstagskinder (mit mir inbegriffen) an unserer Schule 🥳


Herzlichen Glückwunsch!

Lecker Nussecken.


----------



## AzRa-eL (4. November 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch!


Merci beaucoup, mein Lieber! 
Wie sagt man so schön: "Männer altern nicht, sie werden nur reifer wie guter Wein"  


RyzA schrieb:


> Lecker Nussecken.


Ja, würde gerne mit euch zusammen schnabulieren. Die macht die Frau von unserem Hausmeister und sind ungelogen die besten Nussecken, die ich je aß.


----------



## Caduzzz (4. November 2021)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch


----------



## seventyseven (4. November 2021)

Im Projektmanagement spricht man immer von vorweggenommenen Endzuständen.

"zwei Schnitzelbrötchen wurden schnabuliert"


----------



## HenneHuhn (4. November 2021)

seventyseven schrieb:


> Im Projektmanagement spricht man immer von vorweggenommenen Endzuständen.
> 
> "zwei Schnitzelbrötchen wurden schnabuliert"



Das erinnert mich an das in freier Wildbahn kaum noch anzutreffende, wilde Futur 2: "Zwei Schnitzelbrötchen werden schnabuliert worden sein".

@T:
Einen kleinen Rest Tikka Massala von gestern. In der Mittagspause leider etwas übertrieben mit 'nem 30cm Sub (BBQ-Rib - ziemlich unspektakulär, nehme ich nicht nochmal. Ganz abgesehen davon dass das P/L-Verhältnis bei Subway sogar noch unterirdischer ist als mein heimatlicher SVW  ), bin eigentlich immer noch satt.


----------



## Caduzzz (4. November 2021)

Da meine holde Gattin heute Abend mit einer Freundin auf fine dining macht, nutze ich die Chance

Grünkohl mit Knacker plus ordentlich Senf.

Ich höre es jetzt schon " uh, puh, dis stinkt! Hast du Grünkohl gemacht?" 
"Ja!"


----------



## AzRa-eL (4. November 2021)

Caduzzz schrieb:


> Da meine holde Gattin heute Abend mit einer Freundin auf fine dining macht, nutze ich die Chance
> 
> Grünkohl mit Knacker plus ordentlich Senf.
> 
> ...


Gönn dir, mein lieber Caduzifer! Ein Mann sollte auch eine Sphäre behalten, wo er er sein darf


----------



## seventyseven (5. November 2021)

Another day, another Dönerpizza mit Pommes Scharf. Meinem gewissen wurde hiermit, für diese Woche, auch der letzte Messerstich verpasst.


----------



## HenneHuhn (6. November 2021)

Gnocchi gebraten in Olivenöl, Butter und Knoblauch, dazu Ricotta-Walnuss-Pesto und gehobelter Parmesan.

(klingt fancy, ist aber alles vom bekannten Feinkostladen mit vier Buchstaben, beginnend mit A  )


----------



## seventyseven (6. November 2021)

Apfelstreuselkuchen vom Bäcker


----------



## Olstyle (6. November 2021)

Gyros-Salat zum Zweiten nachdem ich die Portion gestern beim Griechen nicht geschafft habe. Und danach Tiramisu weil das dann wieder passte  .


----------



## AzRa-eL (6. November 2021)

Lasagne mit Spinat, Hackfleisch und eine extrem scharfe und frische Paprika als Beilage zum Reinbeißen - Balkan Bauer Style halt. 

Nachtisch: Kakao Kuchen


----------



## Eyren (6. November 2021)

Porterhouse war nicht vorrätig.

So ist es nur ein kleines Tomahawk geworden.(800g)

Der Nachtisch muss es dann richten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe fertig.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oh Nachtisch hab ich vergessen zu knipsen..... der Hunger war zu groß. 

Gab einen Brownie  ein Schikoladentörtchen mit flüssigen Kern und dazu eine Kugel Vanilleeis.

Sehr lecker!


----------



## Eyren (6. November 2021)

Meine Holde wollte auf dem Heimweg nicht mehr bei McDonalds anhalten......

Wieder mal einen Abend mit Magenknurren ins Bett 😞


----------



## RyzA (7. November 2021)

Aufbackbrötchen mit Frischkäse und Erdbeermarmelade. Dazu Kaffee.
Mal gucken was wir heute Mittag essen. Vielleicht bestellen wir Burger.


----------



## seventyseven (7. November 2021)

Rührei mit Bacon und zwei Kürbiskern Bierstangen. 

Im Nachgang nochmal ein Stück Kuchen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (7. November 2021)

Panierte Zucchini Scheiben


----------



## RyzA (7. November 2021)

Heute Mittag gab es anstatt Burger selbstgemachte Lasagne.
Für meinen Sohn ist noch was für Morgen Mittag übrig.
Wir essen dann Pellkartoffel mit Sahnehering. Was er nicht mag.


----------



## Caduzzz (7. November 2021)

Heute Abend jibt's Pizza.


----------



## AzRa-eL (7. November 2021)

Spaghetti in einer Zucchini-Creme Sauce.


----------



## Olstyle (7. November 2021)

Kalte Jahreszeit ist Suppenzeit. Heute Tomatensuppe. "Geheimzutaten": etwas Speck und etwas mehr Sherry.


----------



## RyzA (7. November 2021)

Heute bin aufn Frischkäse Trip. Heute Morgen war es ja süß mit Marmelade.
Eben noch zwei Toasts mit Frischkäse pur und  Knoblauch (granuliert) darüber. Einfach aber sehr lecker!


----------



## HenneHuhn (8. November 2021)

Zur Mittagspause gab es Tantuni (https://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tantuni). Langsam muss das aber mal aufhören mit dem auswärts Essen in jeder Mittagspause. Geht auf den Geldbeutel und irgendwie auch auf die ernährungstechnische Ausgewogenheit 😄


----------



## AzRa-eL (8. November 2021)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Zur Mittagspause gab es Tantuni (https://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tantuni). Langsam muss das aber mal aufhören mit dem auswärts Essen in jeder Mittagspause. Geht auf den Geldbeutel und irgendwie auch auf die ernährungstechnische Ausgewogenheit 😄


Tantuni ist bei mir auf ewig mit einer Ex verbunden 😅 war gerade kurz irritiert es hier im Forum zu lesen🙈


----------



## seventyseven (8. November 2021)

Heute gibt es "Scharfzahn" im Wrap. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RyzA (8. November 2021)

Selbstgemachte Kürbissuppe von meiner Frau.


----------



## HenneHuhn (8. November 2021)

Selbstgemachte Kürbissuppe von mir selbst.


----------



## RyzA (8. November 2021)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Selbstgemachte Kürbissuppe von mir selbst.


Was machst du da alles rein?


----------



## HenneHuhn (8. November 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Was machst du da alles rein?


Heute habe ich es mir super einfach gemacht, weil ich noch kürbismus in Dosen da hatte, aus der "Lockdown-Vorratshaltung". Aber normalerweise: frischer Hokkaido-Kürbis, Zwiebeln, Knoblauch, etwas Ingwer, Kokosmilch, Gemüsebrühe, Olivenöl, etwas Limettensaft, Salz, Chili.


----------



## Caduzzz (8. November 2021)

Olivenöl?
Wieso nimmst du denn kein Kokosöl? Olivenöl hat doch viel zu viel Eigengeschmack bei der Kombi. Hm...
Bei Kürbissuppe ohne "asia touch" mach ich oft noch paar Tropfen Kürbiskernöl ran bzw. rauf kurz vorm Essen.


----------



## HenneHuhn (8. November 2021)

Habe kein Kokosöl im Haus, hatte ich auch noch nie. Und ich finde Olivenöl nicht unpassend geschmacklich.


----------



## RyzA (9. November 2021)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Heute habe ich es mir super einfach gemacht, weil ich noch kürbismus in Dosen da hatte, aus der "Lockdown-Vorratshaltung". Aber normalerweise: frischer Hokkaido-Kürbis, Zwiebeln, Knoblauch, etwas Ingwer, Kokosmilch, Gemüsebrühe, Olivenöl, etwas Limettensaft, Salz, Chili.





Caduzzz schrieb:


> Olivenöl?
> Wieso nimmst du denn kein Kokosöl? Olivenöl hat doch viel zu viel Eigengeschmack bei der Kombi. Hm...
> Bei Kürbissuppe ohne "asia touch" mach ich oft noch paar Tropfen Kürbiskernöl ran bzw. rauf kurz vorm Essen.


Meine Frau macht da neben den Kürbis noch Kartoffeln, Möhren und Zwiebeln rein, kocht das und püriert das ganz fein. Dann noch Kokosmilch und Gewürze.

Kann man ja unterschiedlich zubereiten.


----------



## seventyseven (9. November 2021)

Kürbis 

Geht bei mir gar nicht. 

Bei Kürbis, in egal welcher kulinarischen Form, könnte ich direkt zum Kreuzzug aufrufen. 

Kürbis hat bei mir genau den gleichen stellenwert wie Pilze - widerlich, ungenießbar


----------



## Caduzzz (9. November 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Meine Frau macht da neben den Kürbis noch Kartoffeln, Möhren und Zwiebeln rein, kocht das und püriert das ganz fein. Dann noch Kokosmilch und Gewürze.
> 
> Kann man ja unterschiedlich zubereiten.



Ja, na klar bei Kürbissuppe hat man ja wirklich drölfmillionen Variationsmöglichkeiten.
Jetzt kommt das ABER 
"Kürbissuppe europäisch":
Kürbis(Hokkaido-weil der wenigstens bisschen Geschmack hat^^), Möhren, Zwiebeln, Lauch/Porree, Kartoffel, Pertersilienwurzel und/oder Sellerieknolle
> scharf anbraten in Sonnenblumenöl/Keimöl
>mit Wasser aufgießen nach Belieben(Menge)
>Salz+Pfeffer abschmecken, köcheln lassen, mit Kartoffelstampfer bißchen zerdrücken
>vor dem Servieren oft noch 'nen Löffel Schmand/Creme Fraîche und Kürbiskernöl rüber und oder Kürbiskerne anrösten und mit zur Garnierung

"Kürbissuppe asiatisch":
>Kürbis, Knoblauch, Ingwer, Chili, Zwiebel anbraten in Kokosöl (bißchen Möhre für die Farbe)
>Kokosmilch rein (1-2 Dosen), kleiner Schuß Wasser (Kokosmilch bzw. Wasser einfach mal selber austesten, da es sonst wirklich sehr fett werden kann)
>Salz+Pfeffer rein, Kumin+gemahlener Koriander+Kurkuma, mit Kartoffelstampfer bißchen zerdrücken
>'ne knappe Minute vorm Servieren bißchen Thai Basilikum rein
>wer's mag, so wie ich,mit frischem Koriander garnieren

edit: gerade zur letzteren Suppe/Eintopf passen sehr gut separat angebratene Shrimps(Salz+Knoblauch,Chili); die einfach dann noch mit auf den Teller, lecker


----------



## Olstyle (9. November 2021)

seventyseven schrieb:


> Bei Kürbis, in egal welcher kulinarischen Form, könnte ich direkt zum Kreuzzug aufrufen.
> 
> Kürbis hat bei mir genau den gleichen stellenwert wie Pilze - widerlich, ungenießbar


Ich habe heute beim Einkauf zwei Sorten Gemüse (ja ja, Pilze sind ja eigentlich was eigenes) mitgenommen. Rate mal welche...


----------



## RyzA (9. November 2021)

Pilze gehen immer. Am liebsten mag ich Champignons.


----------



## seventyseven (9. November 2021)

Ich habe mal bei dem Vater einer Freundin mit zu Abend gegessen. Er hatte Spaghetti Bolognese mit Champignons gemacht. 

Ich habe die ganze Nacht gereiert. Das schlimmste Erlebnis was ich je hatte.  Keine Körperöffnung blieb nach dieser Mahlzeit verschont.

Never again.


----------



## RyzA (9. November 2021)

Spaghetti Bolognese mit Champignons esse ich auch nicht so gerne.
Aber in Lauch-Gehacktes-Suppe oder auf Salami/Schinken Pizza mag ich die gerne.
Oder auf mit Käse überbackenen Toasts mit Salami oder Schinken.


----------



## AzRa-eL (9. November 2021)

seventyseven schrieb:


> Ich habe mal bei dem Vater einer Freundin mit zu Abend gegessen. Er hatte Spaghetti Bolognese mit Champignons gemacht.
> 
> Ich habe die ganze Nacht gereiert. Das schlimmste Erlebnis was ich je hatte.  Keine Körperöffnung blieb nach dieser Mahlzeit verschont.
> 
> Never again.


Hört sich für mich eher nach was pathologischen wie eine Unverträglichkeit an, als nach nur einem "ich mag das nicht so gerne"


----------



## RyzA (9. November 2021)

Ich mache mir jetzt gleich noch Rührei. Mit etwas Salz und Schnittlauch. Simpel aber sehr lecker.


----------



## seventyseven (9. November 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Hört sich für mich eher nach was pathologischen wie eine Unverträglichkeit an, als nach nur einem "ich mag das nicht so gerne"


Kann auch sein, dass er mich nicht mochte und mich vergiften wollte


----------



## Caduzzz (9. November 2021)

seventyseven schrieb:


> Kann auch sein, dass er mich nicht mochte und mich vergiften wollte


Kommt vermutlich darauf an wie nah du dieser "Freundin" gerne gekommen wärest  da kam halt der Vater-Schutz-Neid durch.

Vielleicht war einfach etwas verdorben. Champions können leicht schnell mal verderben. Habe so etwas ähnliches mit Pute. Seitdem ich vor ca. 25 Jahren mal verdorbene Putenbrust im Kühlschrank hatte, kann ich Pute, egal wie, nicht mehr ab.


----------



## AzRa-eL (9. November 2021)

Yea, ein Kumpel von mir musste damals auch mal ins Krankenhaus wegen Pilze. Das waren jedoch nicht die gängige Art an Pilzen...😏


----------



## Eyren (10. November 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Yea, ein Kumpel von mir musste damals auch mal ins Krankenhaus wegen Pilze. Das waren jedoch nicht die gängige Art an Pilzen...😏


Ich glaube diese Pilze sind bei der jüngeren Fraktion gängiger als Champignons und co. 😉

Heute gibt es klassisch Rosenkohl, Kartoffeln und dazu Frikadellen.


----------



## RyzA (10. November 2021)

Eyren schrieb:


> Heute gibt es klassisch Rosenkohl, Kartoffeln und dazu Frikadellen.


Rosenkohl mag ich nicht. Der ist mir immer zu bitter.

Heute Mittag gibt es bei uns gebratene Gnocchi mit Speck & Zwiebeln.


----------



## HenneHuhn (10. November 2021)

seventyseven schrieb:


> Kürbis
> 
> Geht bei mir gar nicht.
> 
> ...



Bei mir gibt es kaum ein Gemüse, das ich nicht mag. Außer Fenchel vielleicht, der schmeckt mir zu... "medizinisch". Sonst fiele mir spontan nix ein. 

@T: Heute Mittag gab es Manta-Platte, mit Erdnusssoße für für die Fritten. 

Heute Abend dann nur noch nen kleinen gemischten Salat. Langsam muss die Ernährung wieder gesünder werden, ich merke schon dass die Hosen immer "besser" sitzen


----------



## seventyseven (10. November 2021)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Bei mir gibt es kaum ein Gemüse, das ich nicht mag. Außer Fenchel vielleicht, der schmeckt mir zu... "medizinisch". Sonst fiele mir spontan nix ein.
> 
> @T: Heute Mittag gab es Manta-Platte, mit Erdnusssoße für für die Fritten.
> 
> Heute Abend dann nur noch nen kleinen gemischten Salat. Langsam muss die Ernährung wieder gesünder werden, ich merke schon dass die Hosen immer "besser" sitzen


Pilze, Kürbis, Kohlrabi, Rosenkohl, etc.

 Ich kann da direkt ein paar abfeuern


----------



## RyzA (10. November 2021)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> @T: Heute Mittag gab es Manta-Platte, mit Erdnusssoße für für die Fritten.


Pommes mit Erdnusssoße? Das ist doch keine Manta-Platte!  



seventyseven schrieb:


> Pilze, Kürbis, Kohlrabi, Rosenkohl, etc.
> 
> Ich kann da direkt ein paar abfeuern


Rosenkohl, Kohlrabi,  Artischocken, Steckrüben, Fenchel, Sellerie, rote Beete.

Ansonsten esse ich eigentlich alles an Gemüse.


----------



## seventyseven (10. November 2021)

Ich habe ernsthaft schon Leute kennengelernt denen Rosenkohl besser schmeckt als Blumenkohl oder Brokkoli.
How ? Seriously, how ?


----------



## HenneHuhn (10. November 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Pommes mit Erdnusssoße? Das ist doch keine Manta-Platte!



Du meinst also, Currywurst-Pommes wird erst durch "Schranke" zur Manta-Platte?


----------



## RyzA (10. November 2021)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Du meinst also, Currywurst-Pommes wird erst durch "Schranke" zur Manta-Platte?


Ja sicher. Das stellen sich zumindest die meisten da drunter vor.
Erdnussauce schmeckt zwar auch gut aber die nehmen wir immer zu gebratenen Nudeln beim Chinesen.
Die Pommes sind doch bestimmt matschig davon oder nicht?


----------



## HenneHuhn (10. November 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ja sicher. Das stellen sich zumindest die meisten da drunter vor.
> Erdnussauce schmeckt zwar auch gut aber die nehmen wir zu gebratenen Nudeln beim Chinesen.
> Die Pommes sind doch bestimmt matschig davon oder nicht?


Die halben Niederlande nehmen Erdnusssoße zu ihren Pommes. Und die andere Hälfte Joppie-Soße. 
Warum sollte da irgendwas matschiger werden als durch Pommes und Ketchup?

Das zentrale sind ja wohl Currywurst und Pommes. Sonst wäre es ja auch keine Manta-Platte, wenn irgendwer keinen Ketchup oder keine Mayo mag? Oder heißt die Bedingung "Currywurst + Pommes + Ketchup und/oder Mayo"? 😄 

(nicht ernst nehmen, für mich eine reine Spaßdiskussion  )


----------



## RyzA (10. November 2021)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Die halben Niederlande nehmen Erdnusssoße zu ihren Pommes.


Wir sind aber in Deutschland.


HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Warum sollte da irgendwas matschiger werden als durch Pommes und Ketchup?


Keine Ahnung... wenn die Pommes in Soße ertränkt werden? 


HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Das zentrale sind ja wohl Currywurst und Pommes. Sonst wäre es ja auch keine Manta-Platte, wenn irgendwer keinen Ketchup oder keine Mayo mag? Oder heißt die Bedingung "Currywurst + Pommes + Ketchup und/oder Mayo"? 😄


Wer eine Manta-Platte ohne Ketchup und Mayo bestellt, der bestellt *keine* Manta-Platte. 


HenneHuhn schrieb:


> (nicht ernst nehmen, für mich eine reine Spaßdiskussion  )


Ich meine es ja auch nicht ernst.


----------



## HenneHuhn (10. November 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wir sind aber in Deutschland.


Ja, das merkt man kulinarisch leider nur zu oft 😛 Aber dadurch, dass die betreffende Frittenschmiede  ebenfalls in Deutschland ist, kriegt deine Argumentation nun ein Problem. Und viel schlimmer: jetzt kommen da einfach so Pommes an und nehmen deinen Asia-Bratnudeln die Arbeitsplä-
... ähhhh Erdnusssoße weg! 


RyzA schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung... wenn die Pommes in Soße ertränkt werden?



Keine Ahnung, an was für ne dünne Tunke du denkst


----------



## AzRa-eL (10. November 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Sellerie


Meine Frau macht das öfter und zu erst war ich skeptisch, aber das schmeckt tatsächlich gut. Die brät das aber auch in so nem Öl mit Hauch Orangengeschmack. Klingt vielleicht jetzt seltsam, aber ist sehr köstlich. Ich leite mal davon ab, dass auch eher "unsexy" Gemüse sehr lecker zubereitet werden kann. 

@seventyseven meine Kinder lachen sich die ganze Zeit schon schlapp, wegen deines Profilbildes  Musste selber gerade auch deshalb lachen, is mir vorher nicht wirklich aufgefallen. Ich kenn das aber irgendwoher, was war das nochmal?


----------



## RyzA (10. November 2021)

@HenneHuhn : Von mir aus kannst du die Pommes auch mit Marmelade essen. Hauptsache es schmeckt dir! 

Topic: "Mühlenbesen" Lakritz von Seefelder.  Aber nur ein bißchen... wegen dem Blutdruck.


----------



## AzRa-eL (10. November 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> @HenneHuhn : Von mir kannst du die Pommes auch mit Marmelade


Nope! Wie pervers ist das denn!? Sowas sollte gesetzlich verboten und mit drakonischen Strafen geahndet werden


----------



## RyzA (10. November 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Nope! Wie pervers ist das denn!? Sowas sollte gesetzlich verboten und mit drakonischen Strafen geahndet werden


Spiegelei mit Ketchup ist auch sehr lecker!


----------



## AzRa-eL (10. November 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Spiegelei mit Ketchup ist auch sehr lecker!


Hä? Das ist doch normal 

Wer kennt Nudeln al dente mit Nutella?


----------



## RyzA (10. November 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Wer kennt Nudeln al dente mit Nutella?


Ich nicht. Aber möchte ich auch nicht probieren. 

Als Kind habe ich aber "Nudelsuppe" mit Sternchennudeln mit warmer Milch und  Honig viel gegessen.

Nudeln mit Erdnusssauce schmecken auch richtig gut.


----------



## seventyseven (10. November 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Meine Frau macht das öfter und zu erst war ich skeptisch, aber das schmeckt tatsächlich gut. Die brät das aber auch in so nem Öl mit Hauch Orangengeschmack. Klingt vielleicht jetzt seltsam, aber ist sehr köstlich. Ich leite mal davon ab, dass auch eher "unsexy" Gemüse sehr lecker zubereitet werden kann.
> 
> @seventyseven meine Kinder lachen sich die ganze Zeit schon schlapp, wegen deines Profilbildes  Musste selber gerade auch deshalb lachen, is mir vorher nicht wirklich aufgefallen. Ich kenn das aber irgendwoher, was war das nochmal?


Ist aus der Pilotfolge von Smiling Friends von dem Sender Adultswim (Rick& Morty, Robot Chicken etc.)
Der Charakter heißt Pim und ist zusammen mit seinem Buddy Charlie bei der "Smiling Friends Company" angestellt.
Deren Job ist es andere Glücklich zu machen.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZBJyNU_YlpY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Definitiv nichts für Kinder 

@T

Lachsbrötchen mit Zwiebeln und Händlmeier's süßer Senf.


----------



## AzRa-eL (10. November 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich nicht. Aber möchte ich auch nicht probieren.


Da verpasst du was 


RyzA schrieb:


> Als Kind habe ich aber "Nudelsuppe" mit Sternchennudeln mit warmer Milch und  Honig viel gegessen.


Kenn ich auch. Mochte das sehr als Kind.


RyzA schrieb:


> Nudeln mit Erdnusssauce schmecken auch richtig gut.


Würde ich gerne mal probieren. Erdnusssauce ist sowieso der Joker unter den Saucen.


----------



## HenneHuhn (10. November 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> @HenneHuhn : Von mir aus kannst du die Pommes auch mit Marmelade essen. Hauptsache es schmeckt dir!



Also irgendwann reicht es auch mit der Liberalität. Hier wird der Schlussstrich gezogen! Bis hierhin und nicht weiter! Und ich, ich werde sie bezahlen lassen für ihre Taten!!! (wer das Filmzitat errät kriegt ne digitale Pommes ausgegeben. Mit 1 Soße nach Wahl  )


----------



## seventyseven (10. November 2021)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Also irgendwann reicht es auch mit der Liberalität. Hier wird der Schlussstrich gezogen! Bis hierhin und nicht weiter! Und ich, ich werde sie bezahlen lassen für ihre Taten!!! (wer das Filmzitat errät kriegt ne digitale Pommes ausgegeben. Mit 1 Soße nach Wahl  )


First Contact.


----------



## HenneHuhn (10. November 2021)

seventyseven schrieb:


> First Contact.



Das ging schnell... passend zu einer Debatte über... Fast Food! *ba-dum tzzzz*

Welche Soße darf es sein? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seventyseven (10. November 2021)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Das ging schnell... passend zu einer Debatte über... Fast Food! *ba-dum tzzzz*
> 
> Welche Soße darf es sein?


Erdnusssoße


----------



## Caduzzz (10. November 2021)

Zuerst wollte ich einzelne Beiträge zitieren und kommentieren - über das was ihr esst und Essgewohnheiten (die letzte Seite..). Doch dann summierte es sich. Ich fasse kurz zusammen:

Ihr seid doch alle pervers!


----------



## Olstyle (10. November 2021)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Welche Soße darf es sein?


Salt & Vinegar  

Es gibt tatsächlich kaum ein Essen was ich jetzt kategorisch ausschließen würde. In der Regel ist es bei mir eher Textur als Geschmack wo ich kritisch werde. Glitschig wie bei Austern, aber auch pampig wie bei Kartoffel-Püree vermeide ich lieber wenn ich die Wahl habe.


----------



## Eyren (11. November 2021)

seventyseven schrieb:


> Ich habe ernsthaft schon Leute kennengelernt denen Rosenkohl besser schmeckt als Blumenkohl oder Brokkoli.
> How ? Seriously, how ?


Wie jetzt? Es gibt Menschen bei denen das nicht so ist?

Rosenkohl ist wohl das beste und schönste und gesündeste und sexieste und lustigste und leckerste und vielseitigste und rundeste und eckigste und ovalste und dreieckigste und sagte ich schon leckerste Gemüse auf der verdammten weiten Welt!

Heute gibt's übrigens den kalten Rosenkohl von gestern für die Arbeit. 

Einfach köstlich diese süßen kleinen grünen Kuschelkugeln wenn die so schleimig feucht durch die Tupperdose flutschen. 

Erinnert mich immer an strahlende Einhörner auf einer sonnen gefluteten Waldlichtung.

Rosenkohl löst einfach ein Gefühl von Frieden und Harmonie in den Menschen aus. Ich schreibe mal den Vatikan ob man da nicht eine Heiligsprechung in Erwähnung ziehen sollte.


----------



## RyzA (11. November 2021)

Eyren schrieb:


> Wie jetzt? Es gibt Menschen bei denen das nicht so ist?


Ja bei mir.  

Ich bin empfindlich was Bitterstoffe angeht. Und der Rosenkohl den ich probiert hatte war immer bitter.

Kennt übrigens hier jemand (deutschen) Linseneintopf mit einen Schuss Essig?


----------



## HenneHuhn (11. November 2021)

Klar. Schön mit Kochwurst/Rauchmettenden und Kasslernacken.


----------



## Olstyle (11. November 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich bin empfindlich was Bitterstoffe angeht. Und der Rosenkohl den ich probiert hatte war immer bitter.


Top Tipp: Wenn das schon sein Jahrzehnt her ist solltest du ihn nochmal probieren. Die aktuelle Züchtung ist kaum noch bitter.

@topic: Gestern Abend gab es Reibekuchen mit Lachs XD.


----------



## RyzA (11. November 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Top Tipp: Wenn das schon sein Jahrzehnt her ist solltest du ihn nochmal probieren. Die aktuelle Züchtung ist kaum noch bitter.


Das ist bestimmt schon 2 Jahrzehnte her. Ok, dann gebe ich den Rosenkohl nochmal eine Chance.


----------



## AzRa-eL (11. November 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> @topic: Gestern Abend gab es *Reibekuchen mit Lachs* XD.


Und munter geht es heute weiter mit Perversitäten 

@Topic, mein Frühstück war heute ganz simpel aber effektiv: gut gesalzenes Bio-Rührei mit Käse und Butter vom lokalen Bauernhof in libanesischem Fladenbrot. Als kleiner Nachtisch paar Happen Halva. Das ganze abgerundet mit einem Fencheltee und Mokka-Kaffee 😋

edit: Merke gerade beim Lesen wie sehr mein Frühstück mein Leben wiederspiegelt. Stichwort: "Orient trifft Okzident"


----------



## RyzA (11. November 2021)

Käsebrötchen & Kakao


----------



## Eyren (11. November 2021)

Ich hatte noch vom vorfrühstück nen halben Pott körnigen Frischkäse übrig. Der ist dann kurzerhand in den Rosenkohl gewandert, somit gab es Frikadelle mit Kartoffeln und Rosenkohl bedeckt mit körnigem Frischkäse als Frühstück.


----------



## seventyseven (11. November 2021)

Eyren schrieb:


> Wie jetzt? Es gibt Menschen bei denen das nicht so ist?
> 
> Rosenkohl ist wohl das beste und schönste und gesündeste und sexieste und lustigste und leckerste und vielseitigste und rundeste und eckigste und ovalste und dreieckigste und sagte ich schon leckerste Gemüse auf der verdammten weiten Welt!
> 
> ...


Wie kannst du es wagen! 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=g4tvhlTKFYc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


(Kann ich mir auf Deutsch zwar nicht mehr ansehen aber dennoch lustig)


----------



## Caduzzz (11. November 2021)

@RyzA

Gekochten (nicht zerkochten^^) Rosenkohl mit ordentlich Butter und Semmelbrösel in der Pfanne anbraten, je nach Geschmack, kleinen Hauch Muskat mit rein....mmmhmmmmm lecker


----------



## HenneHuhn (11. November 2021)

Bulgur-Salat, Hummus und.... eine Brezel. 
Soviel zu "Orient trifft Okzident" @AzRa-eL , wobei ich ja Team Bio-Kartoffel bin


----------



## AzRa-eL (11. November 2021)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Bulgur-Salat, Hummus und.... eine Brezel.


Geile Mischung! Muss ich auch mal probieren


----------



## RyzA (11. November 2021)

Pidde mit Hähnchenfleisch


----------



## AzRa-eL (11. November 2021)

Apropos Brezel, es gibt diese Sorte von Ben&Jerry mit Brezelstücken. Ja, ich weiß hört sich wieder pervers an, aber es schmeckt tatsächlich pervers gut


----------



## seventyseven (11. November 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Apropos Brezel, es gibt diese Sorte von Ben&Jerry mit Brezelstücken. Ja, ich weiß hört sich wieder pervers an, aber es schmeckt tatsächlich pervers gut


Es gibt auch eine mit "Chips" chunks. Schmeckt nicht einmal kacke.

Kenne aber auch keine Ben&Jerrys Sorte die bisher ekelhaft war. Chunky Monkey ist aber ganz ganz unten auf der Liste. Da sind die Schoko-Bananen einfach zu dick und das stört Löffel-Flow beim reinschustern.


----------



## HenneHuhn (11. November 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Apropos Brezel, es gibt diese Sorte von Ben&Jerry mit Brezelstücken. Ja, ich weiß hört sich wieder pervers an, aber es schmeckt tatsächlich pervers gut



Hmm, muss ich mal ausprobieren! Was aber auch geil ist: diese "Pretzel-Snacks", also knusprige Brezel-Stückchen mit verschiedenen Würzmischungen bepulvert... ich liebe die "Honey, Mustard & Onion"-Sorte


----------



## AzRa-eL (11. November 2021)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Hmm, muss ich mal ausprobieren!


Du wirst es nicht bereuen. 


HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Was aber auch geil ist: diese "Pretzel-Snacks", also knusprige Brezel-Stückchen mit verschiedenen Würzmischungen bepulvert... ich liebe die "Honey, Mustard & Onion"-Sorte


Die hatte ich häufiger gesehen beim Stöbern im Regal, I'll give it a try!


----------



## RyzA (11. November 2021)

Wußtest ihr schon, dass George Bush Jr., als er mal vor einiger Zeit  in Bayern zu Besuch war, fast an einen Bretzel erstickt ist?


----------



## seventyseven (11. November 2021)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Hmm, muss ich mal ausprobieren! Was aber auch geil ist: diese "Pretzel-Snacks", also knusprige Brezel-Stückchen mit verschiedenen Würzmischungen bepulvert... ich liebe die "Honey, Mustard & Onion"-Sorte


Snyder's of Hanover <3


----------



## HenneHuhn (11. November 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wußtest ihr schon, dass George Bush Jr., als er mal vor einiger Zeit  in Bayern zu Besuch war, fast an einen Bretzel erstickt ist?



Ja, war eine ergiebige Quelle von Witzeleien darüber, ob Deutschland bald wegen der Erfindung und des Besitzes von "Pretzels of Mass Destruction" zum Schurkenstaat erklärt und bombardiert wird 

Allerdings passierte der Brezel-Terrorangriff als Schorsch Dabbel-Ju im damals heimischen Wohnzimmer des Weißen Hauses auf der Couch saß und ein Football-Spiel guckte.


----------



## RyzA (11. November 2021)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Allerdings passierte der Brezel-Terrorangriff als Schorsch Dabbel-Ju im damals heimischen Wohnzimmer des Weißen Hauses auf der Couch saß und ein Football-Spiel guckte.


Achso. Ich dachte das wäre in Bayern gewesen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (11. November 2021)

Du meinst im Schurkenstaat Bayern


----------



## RyzA (12. November 2021)

Kartoffelgratin mit Schollenfilet und Gurkensalat.


----------



## AzRa-eL (12. November 2021)

Cous Cous nach original tunesischem Rezept und Ayran mit Milch, anstelle Wasser.


----------



## Olstyle (12. November 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Und munter geht es heute weiter mit Perversitäten


 Lachs ist ja wohl der Mainstream Fisch schlechthin und die Kombi mit Reibekuchen/Kartoffelpuffer auch nichts aussergewöhnliches. Das gibt's selbst auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt.

Gestern wie Heute: Schweinelende mit Gorgonzola-Weißwein Sauce und Champignons.


----------



## AzRa-eL (12. November 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Lachs ist ja wohl der Mainstream Fisch schlechthin


Ja, klar. Der Lachs an sich hat mich ja auch nicht irritiert, eher die Kombi...


Olstyle schrieb:


> und die Kombi mit Reibekuchen/Kartoffelpuffer auch nichts aussergewöhnliches. Das gibt's selbst auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt.


Is wohl ein Culture-Clash at it's finest 

Höre davon zum 1. Mal, war aber auch nicht oft auf Weihnachtsmärkten😅


----------



## seventyseven (13. November 2021)

Morgen gibt es Domino's Pizza und da ich mich nicht zwischen zwei entscheiden kann gibt's eben beide 

Dafür muss heute ein wenig reduziert werden. 
Daher ist mein Frühstück/Mittagessen erstmal nur eine halbe Bierstange vom Bäcker.


----------



## RyzA (13. November 2021)

Heute Mittag gibt es Schweine-Nackensteaks (selber mariniert) mit selbstgemachten Bulgur, Tzatziki (auch selber gemacht) und Kräuterbutter Baguettes (fertig gekauft  ) .

*Edit:* Und heute gibt es was vom Vietnamesen. Als Vorspeise die leckerste Frühlingsrolle die wir kennen. Mit Kohl und Rindergehackten. Und mega leckeren Teig. Als Hauptgang gebackenes Hähnchenfleisch mit gebratenen Nudeln (mit Gemüse und Ei) und dazu Erdnusssauce. Als Nachspeise überbackene Banane mit Honig.

Heute alles frittiert.   Aber dafür halte ich mich heute Abend dann zurück.


----------



## seventyseven (15. November 2021)

Habe mir mal diese Milka Haselnusscreme gekauft. Gleich mal auf einem Peanutbutter Toast probieren.

Hab grad einfach gelüste drauf 

Hab mir jetzt noch ein Nudelauflauf (Penne) mit pikanter Tomatensoße, Hackfleischbällchen und Gouda/Mozarella in den Ofen geschoben.

Hätte gerne noch Creme fraiche unter den Käse gemacht aber leider beim einkaufen vergessen...


----------



## AzRa-eL (15. November 2021)

seventyseven schrieb:


> Habe mir mal diese Milka Haselnusscreme gekauft. Gleich mal auf einem Peanutbutter Toast probieren.


Ich fand die Milka Creme gut. Da ich auch auf Nutella komplett verzichte, bietet sie eine gute, ja sogar ebenbürtige, Alternative.

Hatte eben auch Bock auf ein Haselnuss-Schokocreme Toastsandwich 
Dazu Anis-Kümmel-Fenchel Tee.


----------



## chill_eule (15. November 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Da ich auch auf Nutella komplett verzichte


Was ist denn an der Milka-Creme besser oder anders?


----------



## seventyseven (15. November 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Ich fand die Milka Creme gut. Da ich auch auf Nutella komplett verzichte, bietet sie eine gute, ja sogar ebenbürtige, Alternative.
> 
> Hatte eben auch Bock auf ein Haselnuss-Schokocreme Toastsandwich
> Dazu Anis-Kümmel-Fenchel Tee.


Fand sie auch nicht schlecht. Weniger Intensiv als die Nudossi aber die Konsistenz ist einfach besser.


chill_eule schrieb:


> Was ist denn an der Milka-Creme besser oder anders?


Kein Palmöl.


----------



## chill_eule (15. November 2021)

seventyseven schrieb:


> Kein Palmöl.


Okay.
Sehr seltene Ausnahme heutzutage 

Andererseits steckt Mondelez (ehemals Kraft Foods) dahinter...
ob das so viel geiler ist, als Ferrero? 
(Nur weil in einem Produkt mal das Palmöl ersetzt wurde)


----------



## AzRa-eL (15. November 2021)

seventyseven schrieb:


> Kein Palmöl.


Exactement!

Es gibt leider sehr viele Produkte mit Palmöl aber insbesondere Nutella sticht da besonders negativ heraus.


----------



## chill_eule (15. November 2021)

Siehe oben ^^


----------



## HenneHuhn (15. November 2021)

4-Käse-Cappelleti mit gebratenen und karamellisierten roten Zwiebeln und Cherrytomaten in Calabrese-Soße (im Grunde: Pesto Calabrese mit ein klein bisschen Nudelwasser gestreckt und alles zusammen nochmal ne Minute durch die Pfanne gezogen).


----------



## seventyseven (15. November 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Siehe oben ^^


Milka hat bei vielen Tafeln und Produkten kein Palmöl mehr im Einsatz.

Bei Ferrero kommt erschwerend hinzu, dass Nationalität und alter von ca. 45% der Erntehelfer (absichtlich) nicht bekannt sind.
Es wurden schon Kinder auf den Feldern der Zulieferer gesichtet. 

Die meisten Konzerne sind keine Engel aber, wo sich die mühe/aufwand gemacht wird auf alternativen zurückzugreifen. Sowas kann man dann doch unterstützen.


----------



## RyzA (15. November 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Hatte eben auch Bock auf ein Haselnuss-Schokocreme Toastsandwich
> Dazu Anis-Kümmel-Fenchel Tee.


Diese Kombi? Dein ernst? 


AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Es gibt leider sehr viele Produkte mit Palmöl aber insbesondere Nutella sticht da besonders negativ heraus.


Angeblich in bis zu 50% aller Lebensmittel.

Topic: Türkisches Omelette.


----------



## AzRa-eL (15. November 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Diese Kombi? Dein ernst?


War das nicht der Thread über perverse Essgewohnheiten?   
Aber warte, ich habe eine Gegenfrage...


RyzA schrieb:


> Topic: Türkisches Omelette.


...um diese Uhrzeit?


----------



## RyzA (15. November 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> ...um diese Uhrzeit?


Aber nur noch ein Viertel.


----------



## AzRa-eL (15. November 2021)

seventyseven schrieb:


> Milka hat bei vielen Tafeln und Produkten kein Palmöl mehr im Einsatz.
> 
> Bei Ferrero kommt erschwerend hinzu, dass Nationalität und alter von ca. 45% der Erntehelfer (absichtlich) nicht bekannt sind.
> Es wurden schon Kinder auf den Feldern der Zulieferer gesichtet.
> ...


Super Einstellung!
Ich wünschte, ich wäre dahingehend konsequenter. Ich habe letztens bei meinem Lieblings-Siziliener um die Ecke Kaffee geholt und dort mal in den Barista-Magazinen beim Trinken rumgeblättert; da ging es dann auch mitunter um lateinamerikanische Kaffeebohnen-Plantagen und unter welchen Bedingungen die Menschen dort, von Kind bis nahezu Greis, für Centbeträge den ganzen Tag hart arbeiten. Auch unter lebensbedrohlichen Umständen, weil sich oft giftige Spinnen und Insekten im Gestrüpp befinden.
Nur damit "wir" hier täglich Kaffee günstig konsumieren können.

Mir kam dazu direkt eine böse Metapher in den Sinn: Wir sind wie Kolonialherren mit Sklaven. Nur das wir es nicht wissen, weil unsere Sklaven auf der anderen Seite der Erde -und somit fern von unserem Bewusstsein - für unseren Wohlstand und Luxus ackern...


----------



## RyzA (15. November 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Super Einstellung!
> Ich wünschte, ich wäre dahingehend konsequenter. Ich habe letztens bei meinem Lieblings-Siziliener um die Ecke Kaffee geholt und dort mal in den Barista-Magazinen beim Trinken rumgeblättert; da ging es dann auch mitunter um lateinamerikanische Kaffeebohnen-Plantagen und unter welchen Bedingungen die Menschen dort, von Kind bis nahezu Greis, für Centbeträge den ganzen Tag hart arbeiten. Auch unter lebensbedrohlichen Umständen, weil sich oft giftige Spinnen und Insekten im Gestrüpp befinden.
> Nur damit "wir" hier täglich Kaffee günstig konsumieren können.


Dazu kommt noch wieviel Trinkwasser eigentlich dafür verschwendet wird.

132 Liter für eine Tasse Kaffee: So viel Wasser steckt in alltäglichen Produkten


----------



## Caduzzz (15. November 2021)

Es ist halt echt schwierig in Deutschland bzw. bei der Masse an (fast jederzeit) erhältlichen Lebensmitteln den Überblick zu behalten.
Was ist BIO, was ist fair usw. (keine patentierten Züchtungen wie "Pink Lady" und so ein Mist)

ABER, ich denke wenn man mit den Lebensmittel, die man häufig konsumiert anfängt, dann...äh, ja ist das halt ein Anfang 
Bzw. auch bereit ist mal einen Euro, oder auch zwei, mehr zu bezahlen, aber dafür wird Bauer XY in Land Z hoffentlich besser bezahlt und/oder seine Umwelt nicht zerstört.

Und da gibt es vieles. Kaffee, Tee, Fleisch, saisonales Obst und Gemüse. Oder wie RyzA ansprach: der Wasserverbrauch. Wozu z.B. Mineralwasser aus NRW, Frankreich oder Italien, wenn ich 20km weiter in Brandenburg Quellen habe?
All solche Sachen.
Ich liebe, liebe, liebe Avocados. Aber billige 89ct Avocados aus Peru kaufe ich nicht. Die brauchen so dermaßen viel Wasser. Und der bevölkerungsreichte Bereich Perus ist knochentrocken, ich kenne das, hab' schließlich Familie dort und war oft genug da. Ein Großteil der Bevölkerung hat ernsthafte Trinkwasserprobleme.
Oder 1 Orange braucht 13l Wasser. Da kaufe ich keine Orangen aus Regionen wo es eh kaum Wasser gibt. In der Hoffnung, dass die Bauern etwas anderes anbauen wovon sie einerseits leben können und andererseits die Umwelt nicht kaputt geht.

Ja, ich kauf auch lauter AsiaKram, bestimmt per Flieger nach Deutschland, aber ich bin auch nicht perfekt. Vielleicht versuche ich mich nur zu beruhigen und herauszureden, aber irgendwo muss man anfangen und ich versuche auf vieles zu achten, aber dennoch nicht zu verzichten.
Allein durch Diskussionen wie hier kann ein Umdenken stattfinden.

So, Amen und 'nen Juten


----------



## Eyren (16. November 2021)

Fisch, also nicht jetzt sondern gestern abend.

Ich bin momentan in einer absoluten Fischphase. 

Sonntag gab es Lachs mit Möhrenscheiben und Kartoffelabrieb in der Alufolie zusammen gegart.

Gestern dann Pangasius mit Kartoffelabrieb in der Alufelgen.  Dazu dann Wokgemüse. 

Und heute gibt es dann.... vermutlich Fisch.  Keine Ahnung warum aber ich hab immer noch Appetit drauf.


----------



## RyzA (16. November 2021)

Grünkohl mit Kohlwurst und Salzkartoffeln.


----------



## seventyseven (16. November 2021)

Eyren schrieb:


> Fisch, also nicht jetzt sondern gestern abend.
> 
> Ich bin momentan in einer absoluten Fischphase.
> 
> ...


Ich hab schon die ganze Zeit Lust auf Thunfisch. Hab mir früher oft eine Asianudelpfanne mit Ei, Karottenstreifen, Erbsen, Zwiebeln, Thunfisch und ein Schuss Sriracha (Rot) gemacht. 

Jetzt hab ich Hunger


----------



## chill_eule (16. November 2021)

Das geht doch auch viel simpler: 
Thunfisch mit Mayo mischen. Salz und Pfeffer rein. Auf Toast/Brot schmieren. Mjam  

Und ganz ohne Palmöl


----------



## Eyren (16. November 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Das geht doch auch viel simpler:
> Thunfisch mit Mayo mischen. Salz und Pfeffer rein. Auf Toast/Brot schmieren. Mjam
> 
> Und ganz ohne Palmöl


Bitte wenn dann mach es doch richtig.

Thunfisch mit einer fein gehackten roten Zwiebel, Cherry Tomaten und Remoulade mischen.

Das ganze auf einer im Ofen/Toaster kross gebackenen Scheibe Graubrot servieren.

Das ist dann Mjam.


----------



## Olstyle (16. November 2021)

Kürbissuppe gemacht und leicht verletzt überlebt, also rein damit


----------



## HenneHuhn (16. November 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Kürbissuppe gemacht und leicht verletzt überlebt, also rein damit


Auch mit neuneinhalb Fingern kann man noch nen Löffel halten 

@T: Champignon-Omelette (Fake-Omelette, ich mache eine Winzigkeit Mehl mit rein) und dazu ein Laugenbrötchen. Laugengebäck = Beste!


----------



## Olstyle (16. November 2021)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Auch mit neuneinhalb Fingern kann man noch nen Löffel halten


Mit verbranntem Handgelenk ebenfalls


----------



## HenneHuhn (16. November 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Mit verbranntem Handgelenk ebenfalls


Wie hast du das denn geschafft?  Aber Hauptsache, die Suppe schmeckt und du bist nicht irreparabel beschädigt!


----------



## Olstyle (16. November 2021)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Wie hast du das denn geschafft?


Schön sämig mit wenig Wasser gemacht -> nach dem Pürieren hat sie statt entspannt zu blubbern große Blasen gebildet und heiße Lava Suppe aus dem Topf gespritzt.


----------



## HenneHuhn (16. November 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Schön sämig mit wenig Wasser gemacht -> nach dem Pürieren hat sie statt entspannt zu blubbern große Blasen gebildet und heiße Lava Suppe aus dem Topf gespritzt.


Ah ok, Bowser's Castle LARP ... deswegen püriere ich die Suppe immer erst ganz zum Schluss. Unschön, sowas.


----------



## seventyseven (16. November 2021)

Manche brauchen es halt extrem, nicht nur beim Sport, sondern auch beim Kochen 

Habe auf jeden fall Gold bei "Mit dem Brotmesser in die Handfläche schneiden"
und Bronze bei "Zwiebel schneiden verkacken".


----------



## RyzA (16. November 2021)

Zwei vegane Mühlenschnitzel von Rügenwalder auf Soja-Basis. Schmecken ganz gut.


----------



## Caduzzz (17. November 2021)

Habe mir mal wieder was zum Kochen gegönnt. So macht's noch viel mehr Spaß 



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ja, sry...dunkelblau auf schwarzem Hintergrund


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seventyseven (17. November 2021)

Bin mir noch unschlüssig was ich heute Essen soll


----------



## AzRa-eL (17. November 2021)

@Caduzzz die Schürze ist ja mal geil! 

Ok, ich bring heute auch mal wieder bisschen Farbe in den Thread:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mousakka 😋


----------



## Caduzzz (17. November 2021)

Danke dir 🙂
Bin grad am kochen, kann nacher bzw. morgen mal den Link vom Shop posten.


----------



## HenneHuhn (17. November 2021)

Tom-Yum-Instantnudelsuppe.

Vermutlich mit Palmöl und mehr "E"s, als in allen Glücksrad-Folgen zusammen gekauft worden sind. Ich mag's trotzdem.


----------



## Caduzzz (17. November 2021)

Wollte schon immer so eine Schürze, wußte bloß jahrelang nicht wonach ("Fachbegriff") ich suchen sollte. Meine anderen Kochschürzen hab ich auch meistens halbiert und um die Hüften gebunden, da ich mir beim Kochen gerne die Hände an den Beinen(Schürze) abtrockne.
>>>gekauft hier  https://www.wafuu-honpo.com/fashion/maekake-apron/  (Deutschland)

>>>man kann sie aber auch direkt beim Hersteller in Japan ordern (nicht vergessen Einfuhrsteuern und ab 150€ ggf. Zoll)








						MAEKAKE by Anything Co.,Ltd
					

Handmade Maekake aprons from Japan. Traditional workwear, made by weaving the future from the wisdom of generations past.



					maekake.myshopify.com
				




Richtig fest gewebter Stoff, fast wie Canvas/Segeltuch bloß bißchen leichter. Egal ob zum Kochen, Grillen, Tischlern oder am Auto Schrauben, ist halt 'ne Arbeitsschürze.


----------



## chill_eule (17. November 2021)

In Ermangelung von Alternativen, da Kinder und Frau auswärts gegessen haben, bastel ich mir grad einen Burger aus Resten zusammen


----------



## RyzA (17. November 2021)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Tom-Yum-Instantnudelsuppe.
> 
> Vermutlich mit Palmöl und mehr "E"s, als in allen Glücksrad-Folgen zusammen gekauft worden sind. Ich mag's trotzdem.


Zwischendurch mag ich die auch gerne. Es gibt sogar einen leckeren Yum-Yum Nudelsalat den meine Frau öfter mal zum grillen macht. Meistens im Sommer.

Topic: Rührei mit Schnittlauch auf Schwarzbrot.


----------



## Caduzzz (17. November 2021)

Dieses Yum-Yum Zeugs krieg' ich nicht mehr runter bzw. will's nicht.  Paar Nudeln, Chili-Knoblauch Öl oder Schwarze Bohnenpaste etc., heiß Wasser und frisch geschnippelte Frühlingszwiebeln. Geht genauso gut, wenn es schnell gehen soll.
Hab' mir bei Amazon mal ein "Ramen" Kochbuch bestellt. Bestand eigentlich nur aus Yum-Yum-like-"Rezepten" und hab es zerrissen; es sind also nicht alle Rezis auf Amazon gekauft und/oder gefälscht.


----------



## HenneHuhn (17. November 2021)

Caduzzz schrieb:


> Dieses Yum-Yum Zeugs krieg' ich nicht mehr runter bzw. will's nicht.  Paar Nudeln, Chili-Knoblauch Öl oder Schwarze Bohnenpaste etc., heiß Wasser und frisch geschnippelte Frühlingszwiebeln. Geht genauso gut, wenn es schnell gehen soll.
> Hab' mir bei Amazon mal ein "Ramen" Kochbuch bestellt. Bestand eigentlich nur aus Yum-Yum-like-"Rezepten" und hab es zerrissen; es sind also nicht alle Rezis auf Amazon gekauft und/oder gefälscht.



Kulinarisch ist deine Variante unter Garantie zehnmal leckerer. Aber eben auch entsprechend aufwendiger. In 20 Sekunden ist der Wasserkocher aufgesetzt und der Instantkram in der Suppenschüssel, 90 Sekunden später ist es aufgegossen und dann geht es nur noch darum, bis zum gewünschten "Quellgrad" mal schnell die Waschmaschine auszuräumen und den Trockner anzuschmeißen. Und manchmal geht es eben auch darum, so ziemlich genau fast gar nix machen zu müssen, selbst wenn man dafür massive Genuss-Abstriche in Kauf nehmen muss


----------



## Caduzzz (17. November 2021)

@HenneHuhn
Joa, stimmt schon. Aber dann hast du es schon sehr eilig bzw. ziemlich ausgehungert.
Mie Nudel gibt's mittlerweile echt in jedem Supermarkt (Reisnudeln noch schneller), https://www.amazon.de/LAO-GAN-MA-Chilli-210/dp/B00886C52O/ref=mp_s_a_1_9?crid=12ERA9WYD3XPW&keywords=mama,+chili+öl&qid=1637182432&sprefix=mama+chili+öl,aps,156&sr=8-9 oder ähnliches, nebenbei ne Frühlingszwiebel schippeln...
Alles in Allem 6min?
Kochen bzw. Essen ist doch nicht nur Nahrungsaufnahme!?
Lass es dir dennoch schmecken.🙂


----------



## HenneHuhn (17. November 2021)

Caduzzz schrieb:


> Kochen bzw. Essen ist doch nicht nur Nahrungsaufnahme!?


Da bin ich der letzte, der dir widerspricht. Aber manchmal bin ich durchaus bereit, einen prozentualen Anteil Genuss gegen einen vergleichbar hohen prozentualen Anteil an erspartem Arbeitsaufwand einzutauschen.


----------



## Caduzzz (17. November 2021)

Alles jut, wollte es dir nicht(!) madig machen, nur eine Alternative nennen.


----------



## RyzA (17. November 2021)

Der Yum-Yum Salat meiner Frau ist wie gesagt sehr lecker.

Da kommen die Nudeln rein, Yum-Yum Gewürz, Mayonaise, Käse, Weintrauben und geröstete Sonnenblumenkerne.
Schmeckt im Sommer zum grillen wirklich gut und erfrischend.


----------



## HenneHuhn (17. November 2021)

Caduzzz schrieb:


> Alles jut, wollte es dir nicht(!) madig machen, nur eine Alternative nennen.


Habe ich auch nicht so aufgefasst. Und selbst wenn: man kann ja auch durchaus mal kontrovers diskutieren und letztlich schlicht und ergreifend nicht auf einen gemeinsamen Nenner kommen. So wie ich und dem Ryza seiner Frau ihr Yum-Yum-Salat  Geschmäcker sind halt verschieden. Wobei ich der Meinung bin, dass man gerade deswegen besonders * gut* über Geschmack streiten kann


----------



## Eyren (18. November 2021)

Der wichtigste Faktor ist doch eigentlich das man einmal im Jahr seine Dosis "e" braucht.

All das gesunde, frisch gekochte Essen.....

Da verkümmert der Körper ja irgendwann ohne so ein feinschmeckendes "e".

Bei mir gibt's heute Kohleintopf. Hackfleisch, Spitzkohl, Karotten und Zwiebelchen. Da bekommt der müde Darm mal wieder ein wenig frischen Wind!


----------



## RyzA (18. November 2021)

Eyren schrieb:


> Da bekommt der müde Darm mal wieder ein wenig frischen Wind!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HenneHuhn (18. November 2021)

@RyzA : ist das dieser vielbesungene "Wind of Change"? 

@T: Flammkuchen mit Zwiebeln und Pilzen. Heute wiederum selbstgemacht


----------



## seventyseven (18. November 2021)

Frisch gebackenes Weizenbrot vom Bäcker und Gurken/Tomate/Feta Salat mit eigenem French Dressing (Versuch)

Dazu noch als Nachtisch ein "Weckmann"


----------



## AzRa-eL (18. November 2021)

seventyseven schrieb:


> Frisch gebackenes Weizenbrot vom Bäcker und Gurken/Tomate/Feta Salat mit eigenem French Dressing (Versuch)
> 
> Dazu noch als Nachtisch ein "Weckmann"


Bisschen spät für Frühstück?😅


----------



## seventyseven (18. November 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Bisschen spät für Frühstück?😅


Its never too late 

Wer weiß, vielleicht wird er halbiert und mit Erdnussbutter + Milka Creme bestrichen


----------



## RyzA (18. November 2021)

2 frische Berliner /Pfannkuchen /Krapfen. Richtig schön saftiger Teig mit viel Marmelade drin.


----------



## Caduzzz (18. November 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> 2 frische Berliner.


Der Kannibale von Herford hat wieder zugeschlagen!


----------



## RyzA (18. November 2021)

Caduzzz schrieb:


> Der Kannibale von Herford hat wieder zugeschlagen!


Ich hatte es noch editiert.


----------



## seventyseven (18. November 2021)

Ich bin ja kein Fan von Fasnacht, aber da gibt es immer diese Schokopudding gefüllten Berliner/Krapfen/etc.


----------



## chill_eule (18. November 2021)

Selfmade Frikadellen + selfmade Kartoffel-Lauch-Gratin = selfmade Sterneküche


----------



## AzRa-eL (18. November 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> 2 frische Berliner /Pfannkuchen /Krapfen. Richtig schön saftiger Teig mit viel Marmelade drin.


Berliner und Karpfen sind Pfannkuchen in Herford?!


----------



## seventyseven (18. November 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Berliner und Karpfen sind Pfannkuchen in Herford?!


Karpfen nach Berliner Art kenne ich, aber ist auch kein Pfannkuchen


----------



## RyzA (18. November 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Berliner und *Karpfen* sind Pfannkuchen in Herford?!


Du meinst sicherlich Krapfen. Nein, es ist umgekehrt: bei uns nennen wir die Berliner. Und in Berlin werden sie Berliner Pfannkuchen genannt. Bei uns sind Pfannkuchen eher Eierkuchen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (18. November 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Du meinst sicherlich Krapfen. Nein, es ist umgekehrt: bei uns nennen wir die Berliner. Und in Berlin werden sie Berliner Pfannkuchen genannt. Bei uns sind Pfannkuchen eher Eierkuchen.


Okay, und jetzt ist die Verwirrung perfekt😂


----------



## HenneHuhn (18. November 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Okay, und jetzt ist die Verwirrung perfekt😂


"Ich hätte gern den Passierpfannkuchen A38!"


----------



## Eyren (19. November 2021)

Pfannkuchen ist wie Crêpes nur in dicker und in lecker 😋 

Berliner sind wie Pfannkuchen nur in rundlich und gefüllt. 

Und Krapfen sind wie Crêpes nur frittiert und formlos.

Also eigentlich recht simpel. 

So heute gibt es Restekohl als Vormittag-Snack und abends noch 2 Steaks. 

Ich muss mal schauen irgendwas stimmt nicht. Ich hab so meine 3.5k Kalorien am Tag und verliere Gewicht. 

Also entweder weniger arbeiten oder mehr essen 🤔


----------



## RyzA (19. November 2021)

Eyren schrieb:


> Pfannkuchen ist wie Crêpes nur in dicker und in lecker 😋
> 
> Berliner sind wie Pfannkuchen nur in rundlich und gefüllt.
> 
> ...


Sie werden eben von Region zu Region unterschiedlich benannt.


----------



## AzRa-eL (19. November 2021)

Ich kenn nur Palačinke...🙃


----------



## RyzA (19. November 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Ich kenn nur Palačinke...🙃


Den kenne ich auch. 

Topic: Heute Mittag gibt es Hackbraten mit Knödel, Sauce und Rotkohl.


----------



## seventyseven (19. November 2021)

Bei Rotkohl denke ich sofort an Kassler + Kastanien. 

Ich sabber gleich .


----------



## Olstyle (20. November 2021)

Waffeln mit Marmelade 😋



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RyzA (20. November 2021)

Heute Mittag gibt es Dr. Oetker Pizza. Frau ist noch bis 15 Uhr am arbeiten.
Und ich mache für meinen Sohn und mich was schnelles.


----------



## chill_eule (20. November 2021)

Wir machen heute Pizza selbst, bzw. belegen sie selbst.

Dick und reichlich, dann reicht das Blech für 2 Tage


----------



## Eyren (20. November 2021)

Steinbeißer mit Butter-Zitronensoße, dazu ein arrangement von gestampften Kartoffeln.

Und zum runterspülen hab ich mir 3l Guinness besorgt.

Ayo und heute mittag gab es einen schnellen Döner gegen den allgegenwärtigen Hunger.


----------



## chill_eule (20. November 2021)

Kann man den Essen?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seventyseven (20. November 2021)

Habe heute irgendwie schon die Sonntags Depression. Keinerlei Lust zu Kochen... also erstmal ein Dürüm/Yufka mit Pommes holen 
Vielleicht kippt das die Stimmung heute ins Positive.


----------



## AzRa-eL (20. November 2021)

Bei uns gibt es heute ein sehr klassisches Gericht unserer kleinen Familie: Lachs mit gut gewürzten Kartoffeln.

Davon abgesehen hat Papa jedoch etwas für sich in seinem Arbeits-/Multimedia-Zimmer gebunkert:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe paar echt anstrengende Arbeitswochen hinter mir und eine folgt noch, daher wird heute erstmal gegönnt!

Heute schays ich auf Palmöl, E dies, E das und sonstiges - heute gibt es nur Psychohygiene in Form von Fettigem und Süßem mit Filmen und Videospielen. Yolo, bro

Edit: Diese Knusperflocken schmecken nicht so gut. Klang auf Papier irgendwie lecker.


----------



## Caduzzz (20. November 2021)

Heute gab's "Zitronen-Hühnchen". Also Hühnerkeulen angebraten. (rohe)Kartoffeln, Zwiebeln und Zitronenscheiben in eine Auflaufform, ordentlich Olivenöl rein und nochmals gut 40min per Umluft gegart.

Knusperflocken....von befreundeten "Ossis" habe ich gehört, dass man Knusperflocken wie die "Schlager Süsstafel" entweder liebte oder hasste (vor'89). Ich habe es als "Wessi" somit erst nach '89 bewußt kennengelernt, aber ich tendiere zu "hassen".


----------



## RyzA (20. November 2021)

Toast mit Bio-Mandelcreme ohne Palmöl.


----------



## HenneHuhn (21. November 2021)

Gestern Abend gab es Fettucine mit Brokkoli, Cherry-Tomaten und Garnelen in einer leichten Creme Fraiche Soße mit Limette. 

Und gleich gibt es klassisch Frühstück, mit Kaffee, Brötchen, allerlei süßen Aufstrichen, Räucherlachs sowie Rührei mit Speck.


----------



## RyzA (21. November 2021)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Und gleich gibt es klassisch Frühstück, mit Kaffee, Brötchen, allerlei süßen Aufstrichen, Räucherlachs sowie Rührei mit Speck.


Bei uns fast "the same". Brötchen, Rührei mit Speck & O-Saft. Kaffee hatte ich vorher schon und trinke danach noch ne Tasse.


----------



## seventyseven (21. November 2021)

Bin für meine Verhältnisse viel zu früh wach.

Dafür gibts es jetzt auch ordentlich Bacon&Egg mit Brötchen und dem guten milden Multivitaminsaft von hohes C.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ROAGAW_-7YM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## AzRa-eL (21. November 2021)

Wusstet ihr, dass das Vitamin C des Orangensafts die Wirkung vom Koffein schwächt - daher wird Koffein-Junkys abgeraten beides zum Frühstück zu konsumieren. 

#Klugscheißßer-Modus off


----------



## Eyren (21. November 2021)

Tortilla bestrichen mit Schnittlauchquark und gefüllt mit Paprika, Tomate, Hühnchen.


----------



## Caduzzz (21. November 2021)

Eyren schrieb:


> ...bestrichen mit ...


Ich glaube ich bestelle mir mal Tracklements Chili Jam, dann damit und Koriander wie >hier< (min9:10...) Cracker bestrichen..


----------



## RyzA (21. November 2021)

Wie sich manche Menschen nur mit so pervers scharfen Essen rumquälen können





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PbG2RuQsAO4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das müssen alles Masochisten sein.  

Ich mache mir jetzt erstmal noch ein Sandwich mit Erdnussbutter & Gouda.


----------



## Caduzzz (21. November 2021)

@RyzA 

Das Filmchen kenn ich, kann ich nicht nachvollziehen! Ich esse auch gern scharf, aber ich möchte noch etwas schmecken.
Verstehe eh nicht wie Menschen sich so dermaßen quälen können?! Ist doch bescheuert. Schneller, höher, weiter...ist mir total fremd und egal.
Vor Jahren habe ich mal auf einer Inlandsfahrt, Surabaya-Bali (Indonesien), per Bus das Board-Lunchpaket gegessen. Da gab's eine gebratene Hühnerkeule im Banananblatt...neben Schweißausbrüchen und einer brennenden Zunge fiepten mir die Ohren. Seitdem weiß ich wo meine "Scharfgrenze" ist
Wie gesagt, ich möchte was schmecken, Scoville sind mir da total egal!


----------



## Eyren (21. November 2021)

Caduzzz schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich bestelle mir mal Tracklements Chili Jam, dann damit und Koriander wie >hier< (min9:10...) Cracker bestrichen..


Sieht sehr interessant aus!

Werd ich bei meiner nächsten Amazonbestellung mal mit in den Warenkorb packen.

@RyzA keine Ahnung so eklig scharf das man nüschts mehr schmeckt mag ich auch nicht.

Beim Rewe gibt's ja immer diese Chilimix, da hol ich mir öfters mal ein Paket um die Rawit so nebenbei zu snacken.  Schärfer sollte es dann aber nicht sein sonst fehlt mir der eigengeschmack der Chili.


----------



## Caduzzz (21. November 2021)

@Eyren
Kennen, im Sinne von "selbst probiert", tu ich die auch nicht. Aber ich mag halt frischen Koriander sehr gern und ich mag die "Uncle Roger" Filmchen. Und Chili Jam fiel halt bei (überschätzt)Jamie Oliver auf...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=t_KdbASIkB8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (21. November 2021)

Oh oh Jamie Oliver. Der hat doch mal in einer Sendung Küken vergast.
Ich verstehe ja seine Message... aber schön ist es trotzdem nicht.


----------



## seventyseven (21. November 2021)

Meine Mutter war um die 2000er voll auf dem Jamie Oliver trip. Dutzende Kochbücher von ihm bei ihr Zuhause.


----------



## RyzA (21. November 2021)

Ich mag im Moment am liebsten von diesen ganzen TV Köchen Björn Freitag.


----------



## Caduzzz (21. November 2021)

Finde den eigentlich nicht unsympathisch. Aber letztens habe ich mal ein Kochen mit ihm gesehen. So wie der das Messer gehalten und geschnitten hat...dafür, dass er gelernter Koch ist...war ich doch etwas "erstaunt".


----------



## RyzA (21. November 2021)

Aber der kann schon was... der ist auch Sternekoch. Ich mag seine lockere und entspannte Art.


----------



## chill_eule (21. November 2021)

Mälzer FTW!1!elf


----------



## Eyren (22. November 2021)

Können alle einpacken wenn es um kochen geht!

Platz 1 ist eindeutig

-Meine Frau

Platz 2 mit massiven Abstand zu Platz 3

-Meine Mama

So habe fertig  😉

Hab mir ein neues Whey gegönnt mit höherem Faseranteil. Soll mich etwas länger satt halten. Dementsprechend mein Frühstück.

250g Magerquark mit 60g Whey (Banane) dazu ein schluckerl Milch damit es schön sämig wird.

€dit sagt:

Kennt ihr diesen Onken Bananenquark? Schmeckt original so was ich grade esse.


----------



## RyzA (22. November 2021)

Polnische Pierogi mit Fleischfüllung. Darüber in Fett gedünstete Zwiebeln.


----------



## seventyseven (22. November 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Polnische Pierogi mit Fleischfüllung. Darüber in Fett gedünstete Zwiebeln.


Was gibts da an Soße dazu ?


----------



## RyzA (22. November 2021)

seventyseven schrieb:


> Was gibts da an Soße dazu ?


Da gibt es keine Soße zu. Dafür die Zwiebeln in Butter gedünstet.


----------



## chill_eule (22. November 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Da gibt es keine Soße zu.


Essen ohne Sauce?

Skandal!


----------



## RyzA (22. November 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Essen ohne Sauce?
> 
> Skandal!


Wenn wir hier Schnitzel essen dann auch gerne mal mit Kartoffel/Knödel und Sauce.

Aber einen Wiener darf man das nicht erzählen.


----------



## chill_eule (22. November 2021)

Frau und Kind haben alle Reste von Gestern verputzt...

Jetzt darf ich nach 3 Stunden Schrank bauen mir auch noch irgendwas zu essen _basteln _


----------



## chill_eule (22. November 2021)

Ich bau mir grad aus noch vorhandenem zwei Burger zusammen.

Patties waren noch eingefroren.
Statt Buns nehme ich "Toasties".
Bacon war noch im Kühlschrank.
Käse wird Gouda reichen müssen.
Mayo und Ketchup als "Sauce"...

Ihr dürft aber gern noch Abstimmen in den nächsten 5 Minuten:

*Soll ich noch schnell ne Zwiebel schneiden und die Ringe mit anbraten? *

Ich tendiere grad eher zu:

[X] Nein, weil: Schnauze voll nach dem Möbelbau 

*edit*

Obwohl...

[X] Ja, weil: Was "gesundes" aufm Burger schadet auch nicht

wäre auch noch eine Option


----------



## seventyseven (22. November 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Statt Buns nehme ich "Toasties".


Schade, dass du den Link eingefügt hast 

Ich dachte tatsächlich erst an die




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chill_eule (22. November 2021)

Das wäre allerdings mal einen Versuch Wert 

Statt Brötchen nimmt man einfach oben und unten verkappte Schnitzel für den Burger, geil  

Gabs bei KFC nicht sowas mal?
Ein "Burger" mit Fleisch statt Brötchen?


----------



## seventyseven (22. November 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Das wäre allerdings mal einen Versuch Wert
> 
> Statt Brötchen nimmt man einfach oben und unten verkappte Schnitzel für den Burger, geil
> 
> ...


Ja den Double Down den ich leider nie verkosten konnte 

In den Usa gibts/gabs noch den hier,




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wir holen uns jeden Scheiß hierher, aber sowas dann wieder nicht


----------



## Eyren (22. November 2021)

Also ich esse ja viel und fast alles aber...

Bäh!

Wobei das mit dem Hähnchenfleisch statt nem Blödchen klingt schon irgendwie nach mir.... ich werde es beim nächsten grillen mal testen.


----------



## chill_eule (22. November 2021)

seventyseven schrieb:


> Double Down


Ja, genau der 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So ein geiler Shice!    

Wenn ich mal Sturmfrei habe, müsste ich das mal selbst bauen, das Ding


----------



## seventyseven (22. November 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=j0AJeMTtVuE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



wieso finde ich sowas immer Abends...


----------



## RyzA (23. November 2021)

Köfte mit Djuvec Reis und Tzatziki. Türkisch, kroatisch und griechisch.


----------



## seventyseven (23. November 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Köfte mit Djuvec Reis und Tzatziki. Türkisch, kroatisch und griechisch.


Balkan mix geht immer.


----------



## AzRa-eL (23. November 2021)

seventyseven schrieb:


> Balkan mix geht immer.


Dazu ist eh fast alles das Gleiche, während die Leute streiten wer es erfunden hat - wo doch alle Welt weiß, dass es Ricola erfunden hat...


----------



## seventyseven (23. November 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Dazu ist eh fast alles das Gleiche, während die Leute streiten wer es erfunden hat - *wo doch alle Welt weiß, dass es die Griechen erfunden haben...*


Absolut richtig ! 

Eine meiner liebsten Kombis sind Cevapcici mit Kritharaki samt Tomatensoße, Paprika, Erbsen und Schafskäse entweder als Beilage oder komplett mit den Cevapcicis als Auflauf.


----------



## chill_eule (23. November 2021)

Ich hab auch grad wieder ein Rezept erfunden ^^


----------



## Eyren (23. November 2021)

Bei mir gab's die gute alte Pommesbude.

2x Schnitzel mit Jägersauce dazu eine große Pommes mit Mayo.

So gegen 15Uhr noch einen YFood shake und jetzt gleich muss ich mal schauen was die Vorräte hergeben.

Mich Hungerts!


€dit sagt:

Meine Frau liebt mich.  Gibt noch einmal Dornseifer Grünkohl mit Mettwurst und Lebkuchen sind auch noch im Schrank.

Ich werde nicht den Hungertod sterben.


----------



## AzRa-eL (23. November 2021)

@seventyseven
Wenn eins Griechen sind, dann sehr berechnend 

Mein griechischer Kumpel fällt auch jedes Mal darauf rein, wenn ich ihn damit triggere, wer etwas erfunden hat. Prompt wird eine Predigt gehalten, was Griechen alles erfunden haben  

Mit dem Zusatz am Ende: "Ich bin überhaupt nicht nationalistisch!" ...Alles klar


----------



## RyzA (23. November 2021)

Lahmacun. Auch wieder von "Kavalli" wie die Köfte schon heute Mittag.   Ach ja... die Pide von der Marke sind auch sehr lecker.


----------



## AzRa-eL (23. November 2021)

Du und dein Kavalli, Ryza!

Wenn ich irgendwann über irgendwas von Kavalli beim Einkauf stolpern sollte, wird es gekauft. Bist du jetzt zufrieden? 
Deine stetig subtile Werbung trägt Früchte


----------



## RyzA (23. November 2021)

Gibt es bei euch Kaufland? Bei uns im Kaufland gibt es die. Und die Lahmacun davon hatten wir auch im Netto gesehen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (23. November 2021)

Nicht direkt im Ort. Aber in der Nähe meiner Arbeitsstelle gibt es einen. War aber echt selten in nem Kaufland. War aber jedes Mal ein Erlebnis. Riesige Auswahl! Sowas ist für mich der Horror🤣


----------



## Caduzzz (23. November 2021)

So riesiiiiige Supermärkte fand ich schon immer super! Mir gefällt das  
Aber gibt viele, die das dann schon wieder zu viel finden.


----------



## RyzA (23. November 2021)

Caduzzz schrieb:


> Aber gibt viele, die das dann schon wieder zu viel finden.


Wir kaufen da nur manchmal ein. Fans sind wir davon nicht.
Alles kann man da auch nicht kaufen. Das Mett oder Gehackte von da ist nicht so schön.
Das holen wir aus dem Marktkauf oder Edeka.


----------



## Caduzzz (23. November 2021)

So große Kaufland oder real Märkte sind bei uns auch zu weit weg. Bin da ziemlich selten.
Aber auch wenn ich dann natürlich nicht alles kaufe, aber von Joghurt bis hin zu Gummistiefeln...einfach das stöbern find ich super


----------



## RyzA (23. November 2021)

Caduzzz schrieb:


> Aber auch wenn ich dann natürlich nicht alles kaufe, aber von Joghurt bis hin zu Gummistiefeln...einfach das stöbern find ich super


Wenn ich einkaufen gehe, dann meistens nur die Sachen die auf dem Einkaufszettel stehen. Ganz straight.
Bummeln und stöbern tu ich schon lange nicht mehr. Schon gar nicht wärend der Corona Zeit.
Dabei ist meine Frau auch schneller geworden und wir sind froh wenn wir aus dem Geschäft wieder raus sind.


----------



## Caduzzz (23. November 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wenn ich einkaufen gehe, dann meistens nur die Sachen die auf dem Einkaufszettel stehen. Ganz straight.



Versuche ich, klappt, auch meistens, aber wenn ich Zeit und Muse habe..super. Meine Gattin ist auch immer nach 2min entnervt beim Einkaufen.
Selbst wenn ich straight durch gehe, bei Aufstellern für neue Süßigkeiten an der Kasse...puuuuh, gefählich


----------



## AzRa-eL (23. November 2021)

Caduzzz schrieb:


> Selbst wenn ich straight durch gehe, bei Aufstellern für neue Süßigkeiten an der Kasse...puuuuh, gefählich


Oh ja, Süßigkeiten! Auch meine große Achillesferse. Ich hab Phasen, wo ich wie ein Autist, der Angst vor Augenkontakt hat, an sämtlichen Süßigkeiten im Laden mit Blick zum Boden vorbeilaufen muss, weil sonst der halbe Einkaufswagen voller Süßes ist. Ist aber auch schon passiert. Meine Frau meinte oft nur: "Als wäre ein Kleinkind in nem Erwachsenenkörper einkaufen gewesen..."


----------



## seventyseven (23. November 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Gibt es bei euch Kaufland? Bei uns im Kaufland gibt es die. Und die Lahmacun davon hatten wir auch im Netto gesehen.


Die Kaufland Böreks


----------



## HenneHuhn (23. November 2021)

Selbstgebackene Kekse. Eigentlich Vanillekipferl-Teig, habe der Einfachheit halber aber schlicht kleine Vanillebälle draus gemacht


----------



## RyzA (24. November 2021)

Gleich gibt es Spaghetti Bolognese.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ibbL1WltucY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seventyseven (24. November 2021)

Hab mir jetzt so ein Phillips Airfryer XL bei den Black Friday angeboten gekauft.

Bin echt gespannt. 
Hab langsam keine Lust mehr auf dieses übertrieben Fettige bei allem. Vor allem wenn es mal schnell gehen muss.


----------



## Eyren (25. November 2021)

Sehr weise Entscheidung @seventyseven . Die gute alte Fritteuse hat in meiner Kindheit den Grundstein zum Übergewicht gelegt. Es wurde quasi jedes zweite Gericht aus dem Gefrierer genommen und frittiert, musste ja schnell gehen.

Bei mir gibt's seit 18 Jahren keine Fritteuse mehr im Haushalt. Frittiert gibt's wenn nur wenn ich außerhalb esse.

So abgesehen davon gab es gestern ein Hähnchen mit Kartoffeln und Erbsen als Hauptgericht. 

Heute werde ich einige Überstunden machen müssen. Dafür hab ich mal 2x Proteinshakes vorbereitet und 1x YFood. Abends werd ich dann hoffentlich noch genug Motivation haben mir einen Salat mit Tomate, Gurken,  Blattsalat und Feta zu machen.  So zumindest die Planung.


----------



## RyzA (25. November 2021)

seventyseven schrieb:


> Bin echt gespannt.
> Hab langsam keine Lust mehr auf dieses übertrieben Fettige bei allem. Vor allem wenn es mal schnell gehen muss.


Wir haben auch einen Airfryer schon seit ein paar Jahren. Damit kann man gut Brötchen aufbacken und Pommes oder Wedges machen. Die sind dann nicht so fettig wie aus der normalen Fritteuse.


----------



## seventyseven (25. November 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wir haben auch einen Airfryer schon seit ein paar Jahren. Damit kann man gut Brötchen aufbacken und Pommes oder Wedges machen. Die sind dann nicht so fettig wie aus der normalen Fritteuse.


Hab gar keine Fritteuse mehr gehabt und immer alles aus Backofen, Mini-Backofen oder Pfanne aber das macht es nicht weniger fettig (also aus der Pfanne. Im Backofen wirds meistens einfach nur *********************) .

Bin echt gespannt auf das Gerät auch hinsichtlich dessen, dass man damit Backen können soll.

Wenn es nichts ist, dann schenke ich es meiner Mutter oder Schwester


----------



## RyzA (25. November 2021)

Selbstgemachte Döner. Hähnchen-Dönerfleisch in der Pfanne gebraten. Frisches Fladenbrot vom Türken.
Da rein kommt noch Knoblauchcreme und Zwiebeln. Tomaten und Salat könnte man auch noch reinmachen, aber dann schmeckt man kaum noch was vom Fleisch finde ich.


----------



## AzRa-eL (25. November 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Selbstgemachte Döner. Hähnchen-Dönerfleisch in der Pfanne gebraten. Frisches Fladenbrot vom Türken.
> Da rein kommt noch Knoblauchcreme und Zwiebeln. Tomaten und Salat könnte man auch noch reinmachen, aber dann schmeckt man kaum noch was vom Fleisch finde ich.


Sobald du irgendwelche türkische Gerüchte erwähnst, verstehe ich nur: Kavalli...


----------



## Eyren (25. November 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Sobald du irgendwelche türkische Gerüchte erwähnst, verstehe ich nur: Kavalli...


Was für türkische Gerüchte hat en der da wieder verbreitet?

Oder waren es tückische Gerüchte?

Oder etwa tückische Gerichte?

Ach du meintest Kavallische Gerichte!


----------



## RyzA (25. November 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Sobald du irgendwelche türkische Gerüchte erwähnst, verstehe ich nur: Kavalli...


Dieses mal war davon nichts von Kavalli.  Aber das Dönerfleisch war auch TK. Die Marke weiß ich jetzt gar nicht.


----------



## AzRa-eL (25. November 2021)

Eyren schrieb:


> Was für türkische Gerüchte hat en der da wieder verbreitet?
> 
> Oder waren es tückische Gerüchte?
> 
> ...


Ist ja gut. Hab mich verschrieben. *Gerichte *meinte ich natürlich 🙈


In Deutschland kann man sich bei Einem sicher sein; mach den kleinsten sprachlichen Fehler, es gibt immer einen aufmerksamen Bürger, der sofort zur Stelle ist, um es zu korrigieren. Das Land der Linguisten


----------



## Caduzzz (25. November 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> In Deutschland kann man sich bei Einem sicher sein; mach den kleinsten sprachlichen Fehler, es gibt immer einen aufmerksamen Bürger, der sofort zur Stelle ist, um es zu korrigieren. Das Land der Linguisten



Wat? Wem seine Linguine?


----------



## AzRa-eL (25. November 2021)

Caduzzz schrieb:


> Wat? Wem seine *Linguine*?


Musste das jetzt tatsächlich googlen😅


----------



## seventyseven (25. November 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Musste das jetzt tatsächlich googlen😅


Waren das nicht Nudeln ? oder reden wir gerade von Langusten ?

Ooooder sind Linguine Chinesische Pinguine ?


----------



## AzRa-eL (25. November 2021)

seventyseven schrieb:


> Waren das nicht Nudeln ? oder reden wir gerade von Langusten ?
> 
> Ooooder sind Linguine Chinesische Pinguine ?


Egal was es ist, es haben wahrscheinlich die Griechen erfunden^^


----------



## Eyren (25. November 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Ist ja gut. Hab mich verschrieben. *Gerichte *meinte ich natürlich 🙈
> 
> 
> In Deutschland kann man sich bei Einem sicher sein; mach den kleinsten sprachlichen Fehler, es gibt immer einen aufmerksamen Bürger, der sofort zur Stelle ist, um es zu korrigieren. Das Land der Linguisten


Wir sind halt very  korregli in unserer spik!


AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Egal was es ist, es haben wahrscheinlich die Griechen erfunden^^


Ricola! Es war Ricola!

Aber der kleine Fehler Costa fast garnix und senkt niemals nicht das Nivea des threads.


----------



## RyzA (25. November 2021)

Sesamring mit Pastirma.

Ja wir waren heute im türkischen Supermarkt einkaufen. 

Sucuk haben wir auch noch gekauft. Die esse ich Morgen. Mit Rührei.


----------



## HenneHuhn (25. November 2021)

Veggie- Nuggets, gemischter Salat, Brötchen, Zaziki.


----------



## Eyren (26. November 2021)

Meinen Frühstücksquark.

250g Magerquark
90g light digest Whey Banane
1 EL Milch 3.8%

Entspricht 

516 kcal 
100g Protein
19g Kohlenhydrate
5g Fett




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer etwas mehr zum Tagesstart braucht, es gibt beim Rewe ein sehr leckeres Schokoporridge.

Gibt dann etwas mehr zum "beißen".




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei ca. 50g gibt das

176 kcal
6g Protein 
29g Kohlenhydrate
3g Fett

Mehr auf der Uhr


----------



## RyzA (26. November 2021)

Heute Mittag gibt es bei uns Kartoffeleintopf mit Möhren und Maggikraut. Als Wursteinlage Cabanossi. Darüber, in unserer Tradition, Spiegeleier (beidseitig angebraten).


----------



## seventyseven (26. November 2021)

Hab mir gestern gebratene Nudeln mit Gemüse gemacht. Eigentlich wollte ich noch Oktopus dazu hab aber nirgends gefunden... Calamari-Ringe hatte ich jedoch noch im Gefrierschrank 

Leider hab ich im Wok gestern soviel gemacht, dass man damit ein ganzes Dorf ernähren könnte. Daher ist es jetzt auch mein Frühstück. 

Ich glaube ich brate noch ein wenig Salami an und esse es dazu. Ohne Fleisch wird es mir doch zu eintönig.


----------



## RyzA (26. November 2021)

Ein paar selbstgebackene Nusskekse. Dazu Kaffee.


----------



## Eyren (27. November 2021)

Irgendwie sowas Richtung Chili von Carne.

500g Rinderhackfleisch
2 große Romana Tomaten
1 Knoblauchzehe
1 gelbe Paprika
1 Zwiebel
1 Dose Chilibohnen
Reis




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zubereitung ist nicht der Rede wert, Hackfleisch mit der Zwiebel/Knoblauch anbraten und dann nach und nach Paprika, Tomaten und Chilibohnen dazu geben. Gewürzt wird mit Salz, Pfeffer und Cayenne.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Foto von fertig kommt wenn fertig.

Ergibt für eine Portion (Gesamtmenge/4 auf 150g Reis):

524 kcal
54 Kohlenhydrate
14g Fett
34g Protein


Verdammt das Fertig-Foto hat es nicht geschafft, der Hunger war zu groß.


----------



## seventyseven (27. November 2021)

Ich muss auch mal wieder CCC machen. Will es einmal richtig mit Kakao zubereiten. Da hab ich mich irgendwie nie hin getraut 

Heute gibt's [INSERT_SUPERMARKT_FASTFOOD] (oder Dürüm/Yufka) und [INSERT_SNACK], da ich später bei einem Kollegen endlich mal einer der Resident Evil Animated Movies anschaue (Degeneration).
Wahrscheinlich gibt's dazu auch noch [INSERT_ZUCKERHALTIGES_GETRAENK].
Da freue ich mich wieder auf den morgigen Toilettengang


----------



## RyzA (27. November 2021)

Rührei mit Sucuk.


----------



## AzRa-eL (27. November 2021)

Auf Anregung meines 5 jährigen Bambinos hin: Lasagne mit Rahmspinat. Kennt er aus der Kita. Erst hat er  den Teller leer gegessen und dann meinte er: Schmeckt im Kindergarten besser...

Meine Frau verdrehte nur die Augen


----------



## RyzA (27. November 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Auf Anregung meines 5 jährigen Bambinos hin: Lasagne mit Rahmspinat. Kennt er aus der Kita. Erst hat er  denn Teller leer gegessen und dann meinte er: Schmeckt im Kindergarten besser...


Wir wollen Morgen Spaghetti mit Spinat und Knoblauch essen.
Viele Kinder mögen keinen Spinat. Unser Sohn auch nicht. Aber der macht morgen einen Erste Hilfe Lehrgang für die Fahrschule. Dann machen wir das für uns.
Spinat habe ich schon immer gemocht... sehr lecker.


----------



## AzRa-eL (27. November 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wir wollen Morgen Spaghetti mit Spinat und Knoblauch essen.
> Viele Kinder mögen keinen Spinat. Unser Sohn auch nicht. Aber der macht morgen einen Erste Hilfe Lehrgang für die Fahrschule. Dann machen wir das für uns.
> Spinat habe ich schon immer gemocht... sehr lecker.


Mein Kleiner ähnelt mir eigentlich sehr, bis auf dass er Spinat mag und ich es in seinem Alter definitiv nicht mochte. Jetzt gefällt mir aber Spinat auch.


----------



## Olstyle (27. November 2021)

Spinat wahr eines der Lebensmittel von dem ich viel zu lange dachte dass ich es nicht mag. Eigentlich mochte ich aber nur die Konsistenz von Tiefkühl-Rahmspinat nicht. Was halt die einzige Form war die ich als Kind kannte. 
"Kinder mögen Gemüse nicht" ist sonst imo nur eine selbstfüllende Prophezeiung bei Eltern die es die Kinder gar nicht probieren lassen (und/oder nicht zubereiten können).


----------



## chill_eule (27. November 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Tiefkühl-Rahmspinat


Das ist meistens das Problem.
Der schmeckt zum  und gar nicht nach Spinat.
Aber genau das wir den Kindern oft vorgesetzt...

Blattspinat pur, bzw. mit ein wenig Knoblauch und Zwiebel, mjam 
Mögen hier inzwischen Alle, meine Frau konnte ich auch davon überzeugen  

Von ihr hieß es nämlich auch immer: Spinat mag ich nicht.
Aber das bezog sich nur auf den unsäglichen "Blub" Spinat


----------



## RyzA (27. November 2021)

Ich mag den Tiefkühl Spinat. Da habe ich kein Problem mit.


----------



## AzRa-eL (27. November 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich mag den Tiefkühl Spinat. Da habe ich kein Problem mit.


Ich auch. Aber stimmt schon, dass frischer Blattspinat "a whole new Level" ist.


----------



## RyzA (27. November 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Ich auch. Aber stimmt schon, dass frischer Blattspinat "a whole new Level" ist.


Wird auch in richtigen italienischen Restaurants gerne verwendet.


----------



## Olstyle (27. November 2021)

Ich erinnere mich da an eine absolut sinnfreie Diskussion unter Arbeitskollegen. Kollege und Ich: Frischer Blattspinat mit Knoblauch ist großartig. Kollegin: In Tiefkühlspinat sind aber mehr Nährstoffe erhalten. Beide zurück: Aber wir essen das ja auch nicht für die Nährstoffe. Kollegin: 😮


----------



## RyzA (27. November 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> In Tiefkühlspinat sind aber mehr Nährstoffe erhalten.


Es gab mal öfter das Vorurteil, dass in TK Lebensmitteln weniger Vitamine und Nährstoffe enthalten sind.
Das stimmt aber nicht. Da sind genauso viele Nährstoffe wie in frischen Lebensmitteln enthalten, wenn Temperaturen und Kühlkette eingehalten werden.


----------



## Eyren (27. November 2021)

Spinat?

Pah nehmt das Kinder!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Salted Caramel Brotaufstrich!!!!11111elf



Könnt euren Spinat behalten, nur mit salted Caramel wächst der Bizeps!

Das wusste schon Popeye.

€dit sagt:

So Toastbrot test hat das Zeug bestanden, sau lecker.

Jetzt Koch ich grad Milch und mach da mal so 1-2 Esslöffel rein.

€dit2 sagt:

Gott ist das als Kakaoersatz lecker.... ich freue mir nen Ast.


----------



## RyzA (27. November 2021)

Eyren schrieb:


> Könnt euren Spinat behalten, nur mit salted Caramel wächst der Bizeps!


Davon wächst höchstens der Bauch.


----------



## Eyren (27. November 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Davon wächst höchstens der Bauch.


Und mit dem Bauch hol ich Schwung beim curlen also wächst indirekt davon auch der Bizeps! So also esst mehr Caramel!


----------



## Caduzzz (27. November 2021)

TK Rahmspinat, ist doch furchtbar. Richtiger Spinat frisch oder TK kann sooo lecker sein!
@Eyren 
Salted Caramel, genial. Gleich demnächst mal holen; (salted)Caramel trifft genau meinen Geschmack


----------



## Eyren (27. November 2021)

Caduzzz schrieb:


> TK Rahmspinat, ist doch furchtbar. Richtiger Spinat frisch oder TK kann sooo lecker sein!
> @Eyren
> Salted Caramel, genial. Gleich demnächst mal holen; (salted)Caramel trifft genau meinen Geschmack


Gönne es dir mal als gute nacht Trunk schön in warmer Milch aufgelöst. So lecker das Zeug.

Nur danach solltest du zum Ausgleich 50kg Kartoffeln hacken um die Kalorien los zuwenden


----------



## AzRa-eL (27. November 2021)

Diese Rewe Beste Wahl Aufstriche sind wirklich gut, wenn auch bisschen zu süß für meinen Geschmack. Liegt aber auch an mir, da ich immer voll fett aufs Brot schmiere  

Die Salted Caramel Sorte ist aber wohl neu - kenn se gar nicht. Muss ich definitiv mal probieren!


----------



## RyzA (27. November 2021)

Caduzzz schrieb:


> *TK Rahmspinat, ist doch furchtbar.* Richtiger Spinat frisch *oder TK* kann sooo lecker sein!


Ist das kein Widerspruch?  


Caduzzz schrieb:


> Salted Caramel, genial. Gleich demnächst mal holen; (salted)Caramel trifft genau meinen Geschmack


Lecker ist es aber alles andere als gesund.

Erdnussbutter auch. Ich mag sie sehr gerne... aber ihr wisst schon.

Elvis Presley soll ja am liebsten Erdnussbutter-Marmeladen Sandwiches gegessen haben. So sah er leider zum Schluß auch aus.


----------



## chill_eule (27. November 2021)

Nein @RyzA
Genau das hast du an meinem Beitrag auch nicht verstanden 

Ob der Spinat frisch oder tiefgekühlt ist, ist egal.
Es kommt drauf an ob es *Rahm*spinat ist oder purer *Blatt*spinat!
Und Ersteren, mit "Sauce" dabei, kannst du getrost in die Tonne kloppen, oder wie es ein Kollege immer so schön formuliert hat: "Unter ständigem Rühren in den Abfluss kippen" 

Blattspinat ohne Schnickschnack aus dem TK ist dagegen das Mittel der Wahl


----------



## Caduzzz (27. November 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Ob der Spinat frisch oder tiefgekühlt ist, ist egal.
> Es kommt drauf an ob es *Rahm*spinat ist oder purer *Blatt*spinat!
> Und Ersteren, mit "Sauce" dabei, kannst du getrost in die Tonne kloppen,
> 
> Blattspinat ohne Schnickschnack aus dem TK ist dagegen das Mittel der Wahl


This!
TK Blattspinat haben wir auch immer in Reserve.

@Eyren
Ich liebe Caramel; bin anfällig für neuen Süßkram/Brotaufstriche. Auf Toastbrot, so dass alles zerläuft und rumschmaddert, bin ich bei dir.
Aber bei "warmer Milch" hört die Freundschaft auf!  Da könnte ich im Strahl, allein bei dem Gedanken, kotzen.


----------



## RyzA (27. November 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Nein @RyzA
> Genau das hast du an meinem Beitrag auch nicht verstanden


Und du hast nicht verstanden das ich Olstyle aus einen anderen Grund zitiert habe.
Da ging es allgemein um TK Kost und Nährstoffe.


chill_eule schrieb:


> Ob der Spinat frisch oder tiefgekühlt ist, ist egal.
> Es kommt drauf an ob es *Rahm*spinat ist oder purer *Blatt*spinat!
> Und Ersteren, mit "Sauce" dabei, kannst du getrost in die Tonne kloppen, oder wie es ein Kollege immer so schön formuliert hat: "Unter ständigem Rühren in den Abfluss kippen"


Wie ich schon schrieb: mir schmeckt Rahmspinat auch sehr gut.


----------



## seventyseven (27. November 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Lecker ist es aber alles andere als gesund.
> 
> Erdnussbutter auch. Ich mag sie sehr gerne... aber ihr wisst schon.
> 
> Elvis Presley soll ja am liebsten Erdnussbutter-Marmeladen Sandwiches gegessen haben. So sah er leider zum Schluß auch aus.


Ach...


----------



## RyzA (27. November 2021)

seventyseven schrieb:


> Ach...


Ist das eine Aussage?


----------



## seventyseven (27. November 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ist das eine Aussage?


Ich esse jetzt erstmal noch ein Brötchen mit Erdnussbutter und Milkacreme.

Wie sagt man heutzutage ? "YOLO"


----------



## Eyren (28. November 2021)

Gleich erstmal Proteinshake Banane und dann zum Training.

Eigentlich sollte es heute Ente bei uns geben aber eine gewisse Ehefrau hat vergessen das gute Tier aus dem Gefrierschrank zu holen..... 


Also gibt's heute Burger vom Grill, Wintergrillen ist eh das beste.


----------



## RyzA (28. November 2021)

Spaghetti mit Rahmspinat (TK  ), etwas Frischkäse, Olivenöl, Salz, Pfeffer und Knoblauch.


----------



## seventyseven (28. November 2021)

Ich habe mich jetzt endlich aus dem Bett geschwungen. 

Ich freue mich erstmal auf ein Brötchen mit Salami und herzhaftem Cheddar und auf eines mit dem guten Buko Frischkäse.


----------



## Micha0208 (28. November 2021)

Zum Frühstück gibts bei mir eigentlich immer Roggentoast mit Ziegenkäse (tag für tag für tag...)
Bin halt ein totales Gewohnheitstier morgens. Und Kaffee muß sein.

Heute abend koche/backe ich Auberginen-Quiche. 
Echt lecker und mal ohne Fleisch 

(Für fleischlose Gerichte muß ich bei uns immer etwas kämpfen obwohl auch der Rest der Familie zugibt, dass viele Gerichte sehr gut schmecken)


----------



## Eyren (28. November 2021)

Oh ja so muss das sein.

3x selbstgemachte Chilicheese Burger und dazu 3 Dosen Guinness. 

Ich liebe es.


----------



## RyzA (29. November 2021)

Heute Mittag gibt es Kartoffelbrei (aus der Tüte), Fischstäbchen und Buttermais.


----------



## Olstyle (29. November 2021)

Das kommt kurz mit Olivenöl in die Pfanne und dann gibt es dazu Linguine.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seventyseven (29. November 2021)

Man hab ich einen Hunger 

Noch nichts gegessen Heute. Hab mir 2 Buttercroissants beim Bäcker geholt, die werden jetzt direkt assimiliert.


----------



## seventyseven (29. November 2021)

Edit: Da ich mich nicht entscheiden konnte welche Hauptmahlzeit heute noch den weg in den Magen findet, habe ich kurzerhand meine Entscheidungsgewalt an einen Randomizer abgetreten.

Aus den von mir vorgegeben Optionen wurde es die gute Asia-Pfanne mit Erdnusssoße von Bofrost.


----------



## AzRa-eL (29. November 2021)

Wir hatten heute ein ungewöhnliches Abendessen - Menemen (türkisches Frühstücks-Gericht)


----------



## RyzA (29. November 2021)

Ich mache mir gleich erst mal noch Rührei... mit der letzten Sucuk.


----------



## AzRa-eL (29. November 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich mache mir gleich erst mal noch Rührei... mit der letzten Sucuk.


Menemen war auch gerade mit Sucuk. In Sucuk könnte ich baden🤤
Aber am liebsten scharf.


----------



## RyzA (29. November 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Menemen war auch gerade mit Sucuk. In Sucuk könnte ich baden🤤
> Aber am liebsten scharf.


Vom Schaaf?   Nein, richtig scharf habe ich die noch nicht probiert.
Ich kann die auch so essen auf der Hand oder eben in Scheibchen angebraten mit Ei.
Auf Pizza esse ich die auch gerne.  Oder auf Brot/Brötchen. Sehr lecker! 
Aber man hat danach ne Knobi-Fahne.


----------



## chill_eule (29. November 2021)

Ihr immer mit eurer "Nahost-Küche" 

Schupfnudel-Sauertkraut-Gratin mit reichlich Bergkäse, auch in der Sauce, und dazu Kassler mit Senf!
SO!


----------



## RyzA (29. November 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Ihr immer mit eurer "Nahost-Küche"


Wir sind eben Multi-Kulti.


----------



## Caduzzz (29. November 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Ihr immer mit eurer "Nahost-Küche"


Nah-Ost Küche wären für mich, als Berliner, brandenburger Kartoffeln...oder Spreewaldgurken. Nah im Osten


----------



## AzRa-eL (29. November 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Vom Schaaf?


Ja, schaafe Gerüchte liebe ich sehr 

Ich kann Sucuk auch "so" essen. Meine Frau wundert sich jedes Mal. In der Türkei wird Sucuk immer gebraten.


----------



## HenneHuhn (29. November 2021)

Gebratene Schupfnudeln, Rahmwirsing und Nürnberger Würstchen.


----------



## RyzA (30. November 2021)

Heute Mittag gibt es Tortellini (mit Fleischfüllung) mit einer Käse-Schinken-Sahne Sauce.


----------



## Painkiller (30. November 2021)

seventyseven schrieb:


> Man hab ich einen Hunger
> 
> Noch nichts gegessen Heute. Hab mir 2 Buttercroissants beim Bäcker geholt, die werden jetzt direkt *assimiliert*.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


***Triggered** *
Hier wird nicht assimiliert! Loads Quantumtorpedos..... 

@ Topic
Bei mir gab es gerade eine Tasse Kaffee und ein Schokocroissant.


----------



## offthebeatenpath (30. November 2021)

seventyseven schrieb:


> Man hab ich einen Hunger
> 
> Noch nichts gegessen Heute.


I feel you... Wenn man hier so liest bekommt man wirklich direkt Hunger :O. Bei mir wird es heute überbackene Schinkennudeln geben, dazu muss ich aber erst einmal vom PC aufstehen und kochen…Motivation groß bei dem Wetter -.-
Den Essens Randomizer find ich übrigens genial, muss ich mir merken!


----------



## seventyseven (30. November 2021)

offthebeatenpath schrieb:


> I feel you... Wenn man hier so liest bekommt man wirklich direkt Hunger :O. Bei mir wird es heute überbackene Schinkennudeln geben, dazu muss ich aber erst einmal vom PC aufstehen und kochen…Motivation groß bei dem Wetter -.-
> Den Essens Randomizer find ich übrigens genial, muss ich mir merken!


Ich habe die dumme Angewohnheiten morgens vor und während der Arbeit nichts zu essen.

Hab mir gestern auch noch ein Weizenbrot (Gründerbrot) beim Bäcker geholt. Daher gibt es heute Brot und Wurst (und einen ordentlichen Cheddar )

 Benutze diesen Randomizer und trage dort den möglichen Schund ein der in Frage kommt.


----------



## HenneHuhn (30. November 2021)

Heute ist irgendwie Soulfood-Zeit:

Hackfleisch-Paprika-Pilz-Pfanne mit Tomaten-Sahnesoße und Spirelli-Nudeln.


----------



## Eyren (30. November 2021)

Ich war heute bei meinem lieblingstürken und hatte..... na sowas türkisches halt.

Waren Lammhackfleischbällchen mit diversen Gemüse als eine Art "Eintopf" also eine eher dünne Brühe mit grober Einlage.

Wie wo was sich das nennt keine Ahnung.... ich bestell halt immer als Kölner mit Niveau indem ich mit dem finger drauf zeige und sage:

"Dat da!"

Und wie schon im Meckerfred angesprochen, mein erstes mal:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sind natürlich viel mehr als die paar aber die sind schon eingetopft. Das war Resteverwertung. 

Ich find die Dinger sogar recht gelungen aber beim nächsten mal definitiv weniger Zucker. Ist halt strikt nach Rezept gemacht. 250g Zucker mit 250g Kokosraspeln. 

Für mich viel zu süß aber meine Frau wird es lieben.


----------



## RyzA (30. November 2021)

Käsestange ohne Butter oder Belag. Einfach nur pur. Aber die ist noch schön säftig und frisch.


----------



## Eyren (1. Dezember 2021)

So ich entdecke grade den Macho in mir.

Muskelshirt, ein Glas Rotwein und in der Küche stehen Plätzchen backen.....

Wenn das nicht der Inbegriff der Männlichkeit ist 😉




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toast mit Mett (2. Dezember 2021)

Heute Mittag gibt es  Gyros in Metaxa-Sauce .


----------



## RyzA (2. Dezember 2021)

Bei uns gibt es selbstgemachte Chickenburger. Mit angebratener Hähnchenbrust, Cheddar, Salat, Tomaten, Mayo.


----------



## AzRa-eL (2. Dezember 2021)

Ich hab gefühlt ewig keinen Burger mehr gegessen. Hier werden oft Burger erwähnt, muss auch mal wieder mir einen saftigen Burger gönnen 🍔


----------



## Toast mit Mett (2. Dezember 2021)

Am WE möchte ich Grünkohl aus dem Dutch Oven ausprobieren...


----------



## RyzA (2. Dezember 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Ich hab gefühlt ewig keinen Burger mehr gegessen. Hier werden oft Burger erwähnt, muss auch mal wieder mir einen saftigen Burger gönnen 🍔


Letzte Woche waren wir bei Burger King. Davon hatte ich Long Chicken gegessen.
Aber unsere selbstgemachten Burger schmecken uns deutlich besser.


----------



## HenneHuhn (2. Dezember 2021)

Manakish, einmal mit Käse, einmal mit Thymian und Sesam.


----------



## AzRa-eL (2. Dezember 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Letzte Woche waren wir bei Burger King. Davon hatte ich Long Chicken gegessen.
> Aber unsere selbstgemachten Burger schmecken uns deutlich besser.


Die besten Burger bei uns hier in Köln hat ein Kumpel - Et Mangus in Deutz und in Kerpen.

@RyzA Was du mit Kavalli kannst, kann ich schon lange


----------



## Olstyle (2. Dezember 2021)

Die letzten beiden Tage musste es schnell gehen, also gab es nur ein paar mit Gorgonzola getunte Pizza-Baguettes.
Dafür kommt jetzt gleich ein Kalbssteak in die Pfanne.


----------



## Caduzzz (2. Dezember 2021)

Heute jibt's Köttbullar mit Kartoffelstampf. Plus Preiselbeermarmelade.


----------



## AzRa-eL (2. Dezember 2021)

Bei uns jabet hück die gut al kölsche-türken Köfte mit Reis und Ayran - ein waschechtes Kölner Dinner


----------



## HenneHuhn (2. Dezember 2021)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Hackfleisch-Paprika-Pilz-Pfanne mit Tomaten-Sahnesoße und Spirelli-Nudeln.



Am dritten Tag in Folge. Nu isses aber auch endlich alle, so lecker es auch gewesen sein mag.

Kleine Portionen kochen kann ich einfach nicht...


----------



## Eyren (3. Dezember 2021)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Am dritten Tag in Folge. Nu isses aber auch endlich alle, so lecker es auch gewesen sein mag.
> 
> Kleine Portionen kochen kann ich einfach nicht...


Kleine Portionen kann ich auch nicht kochen....

Halten trotzdem nur einen Tag bei mir 🤔

Man kann ja auch zwei bis dreimal essen. Also zu Abend 😜


----------



## RyzA (3. Dezember 2021)

Heute Mittag gibt es einen Kartoffel Gratin (mit Käse) dazu Köfte und angebratene Zucchinischeiben.


----------



## AzRa-eL (3. Dezember 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Heute Mittag gibt es einen Kartoffel Gratin (mit Käse) dazu Köfte und angebratene Zucchinischeiben.


Ryza du scheinst türkische Gene zu haben, so viel wie du türkisches Essen isst😂


----------



## seventyseven (3. Dezember 2021)

Langsam habe ich hier ein Köfte-Deja-Vu  Gibts dass bei euch jede Woche ?


----------



## RyzA (3. Dezember 2021)

seventyseven schrieb:


> Langsam habe ich hier ein Köfte-Deja-Vu  Gibts dass bei euch jede Woche ?


Unseren Sohn hatten die so gut geschmeckt dann haben wir nochmal welche gekauft.


----------



## seventyseven (3. Dezember 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Unseren Sohn hatten die so gut geschmeckt dann haben wir nochmal welche gekauft.


Selbstgemacht oder sind die auch von Kavalli ?


----------



## RyzA (3. Dezember 2021)

seventyseven schrieb:


> Selbstgemacht oder sind die auch von Kavalli ?


Von Kavalli.  

Wir können aber auch Frikadellen selber machen.


----------



## Toast mit Mett (3. Dezember 2021)

Es gibt heute Kasseler Kotelett, Kartoffelpü und Sauerkraut mit Ananasstücken.


----------



## AzRa-eL (3. Dezember 2021)

seventyseven schrieb:


> Langsam habe ich hier ein Köfte-Deja-Vu  Gibts dass bei euch jede Woche ?


Bei uns gibt es das tatsächlich jede Woche 

Aber in der türkischen Küche gibt es auch drölfzigtausend Arten von Köfte: içli köfte, suylu köfte, çiğ köfte, dies köfte, das köfte...


----------



## Caduzzz (3. Dezember 2021)

Toast mit Mett schrieb:


> Sauerkraut mit Ananasstücken.


 Kraut süß-sauer? 

edit: naja, mal ohne Scheiß. Warum esse ich Sauerkraut? Doch nicht wegen der Süße. Das hört sich so nach Kinderessen an (die Kinder mögen es nicht, also klatsch ich Zucker oder eben Ananas rein...vielleicht essen sie das dann?) Aber dann brauch ich doch kein Sauerkraut machen. Nun jut, jeder so wie er es mag 
Bin da vielleicht etwas eigen..aber wenn ich ein Gericht/eine Zutat nicht mag, dann lasse ich sie halt weg und ersetze sie nicht mit Etwas was so aussieht, aber nicht so schmeckt.


----------



## Eyren (4. Dezember 2021)

Caduzzz schrieb:


> Kraut süß-sauer?
> 
> edit: naja, mal ohne Scheiß. Warum esse ich Sauerkraut? Doch nicht wegen der Süße. Das hört sich so nach Kinderessen an (die Kinder mögen es nicht, also klatsch ich Zucker oder eben Ananas rein...vielleicht essen sie das dann?) Aber dann brauch ich doch kein Sauerkraut machen. Nun jut, jeder so wie er es mag
> Bin da vielleicht etwas eigen..aber wenn ich ein Gericht/eine Zutat nicht mag, dann lasse ich sie halt weg und ersetze sie nicht mit Etwas was so aussieht, aber nicht so schmeckt.


Eigentlich möchte ich dir ja recht geben.

Aber dann denk ich wieder an so einige milde Weinsauerkrautsorten aus dem Supermarkt und habe diesen süß-säuerlichen Geschmack den diese haben förmlich auf der Zunge.  Kann mir irgendwo schon vorstellen das wenn man es so mag die Kombination mit Ananas da auch gut ankommt.

Und ja ich will dir recht geben weil ich auch ein Verfechter von SAUERkraut bin. Habe dieses milde süßlich schmecken Zeug nie gemocht.


----------



## seventyseven (4. Dezember 2021)

Dönerpizza mit Pommes Scharf.


----------



## RyzA (4. Dezember 2021)

Caduzzz schrieb:


> edit: naja, mal ohne Scheiß. Warum esse ich Sauerkraut? Doch nicht wegen der Süße. Das hört sich so nach Kinderessen an (die Kinder mögen es nicht, also klatsch ich Zucker oder eben Ananas rein...vielleicht essen sie das dann?) Aber dann brauch ich doch kein Sauerkraut machen. Nun jut, jeder so wie er es mag


Ich mag Sauerkraut am liebsten wenn da noch Speck und Zwiebeln drinne sind.
Oder auf polnische Art als Bigos.


----------



## seventyseven (4. Dezember 2021)

Ich kann es nur mit Schupfnudeln Essen. Aber auch nur wenn der Sauerkrautanteil gering bleibt.


----------



## RyzA (4. Dezember 2021)

Oder mit selbstgemachten Kartoffelbrei und Kassler.


----------



## Toast mit Mett (4. Dezember 2021)

Caduzzz schrieb:


> Kraut süß-sauer?
> 
> edit: naja, mal ohne Scheiß. Warum esse ich Sauerkraut? Doch nicht wegen der Süße. Das hört sich so nach Kinderessen an (die Kinder mögen es nicht, also klatsch ich Zucker oder eben Ananas rein...vielleicht essen sie das dann?) Aber dann brauch ich doch kein Sauerkraut machen. Nun jut, jeder so wie er es mag
> Bin da vielleicht etwas eigen..aber wenn ich ein Gericht/eine Zutat nicht mag, dann lasse ich sie halt weg und ersetze sie nicht mit Etwas was so aussieht, aber nicht so schmeckt.


Sorry, wenn es deinen Geschmack nicht trifft. Ich mag die Süß-Sauer-Kombination sehr gerne.


----------



## Caduzzz (4. Dezember 2021)

@Toast mit Mett
Kannst doch essen was du möchtest, finde die Kombination bloß ungewöhnlich.  Und hier im Unterforum wird so um Einiges "gestritten"


----------



## AzRa-eL (4. Dezember 2021)

Caduzzz schrieb:


> Und hier im Unterforum wird so um Einiges "gestritten"


Vielleicht sollten wir noch mal den alten Faden in einen weiteren "Unter-Thread" aufnehmen, mit dem Titel "Perverse Essgewohnheiten". Die Frage ist nur, ob wir genug Reflexionsvermögen besitzen für die eigenen Perversionen


----------



## Caduzzz (4. Dezember 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollten wir noch mal den alten Faden in einen weiteren "Unter-Thread" aufnehmen, mit dem Titel "Perverse Essgewohnheiten". Die Frage ist nur, ob wir genug Reflexionsvermögen besitzen für die eigenen Perversionen



Bei mir selbst mache ich mir da natürlich(!!1elf) keine Sorgen, aber bei Euch habe ich so meine Zweifel


----------



## seventyseven (4. Dezember 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollten wir noch mal den alten Faden in einen weiteren "Unter-Thread" aufnehmen, mit dem Titel "Perverse Essgewohnheiten". Die Frage ist nur, ob wir genug Reflexionsvermögen besitzen für die eigenen Perversionen


Ich mag Pizza Hawaii


----------



## HenneHuhn (4. Dezember 2021)

seventyseven schrieb:


> Ich mag Pizza Hawaii



Chleudert den Purchen zu Poden!

@T: 
Salat (Paprika, Gurke, Tomate, Frühlingszwiebel, schwarze Oliven) und Surimi-Kroketten.


----------



## AzRa-eL (4. Dezember 2021)

seventyseven schrieb:


> Ich mag Pizza Hawaii


Holt die Mistgabeln und Fackeln! Haben wir hier einen Italiener? Er muss dann die Jagd anführen.


----------



## HenneHuhn (4. Dezember 2021)

Kein Teer? Keine Federn? Ich bin enttäuscht und werde mich deshalb aus Protest diesem Mob nicht anschließen!


----------



## AzRa-eL (4. Dezember 2021)

Wir könnten den Teer und die Federn mit Honig und Sauerkraut eintauschen.


----------



## RyzA (4. Dezember 2021)

seventyseven schrieb:


> Ich mag Pizza Hawaii


Ich auch. Oder Hawai Toasts.


----------



## seventyseven (4. Dezember 2021)

Pute/Hühnchen Hawaii auch super.

Hähnchenbrustfilet mit einem Ananasring und dem guten Scheiblettenkäse


----------



## RyzA (4. Dezember 2021)

Oder Hähnchenbrust (Geschnetzeltes) mit Currysauce. Darin Ananas oder Aprikosen.
Dazu Reis oder Nudeln.


----------



## HenneHuhn (5. Dezember 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Oder Hähnchenbrust (Geschnetzeltes) mit Currysauce. Darin Ananas oder Aprikosen.
> Dazu Reis oder Nudeln.



Das ist ja nun auch was ganz anderes. Du kannst doch nicht anglo-indische Kolonialküche mit moralisch verwerflicher Barbarei (wie "Pizza Hawaii") vergleichen.... 

@T: spätes Frühstück, Brötchen mit verschiedenen Aufstrichen.


----------



## RyzA (5. Dezember 2021)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Das ist ja nun auch was ganz anderes. Du kannst doch nicht anglo-indische Kolonialküche mit moralisch verwerflicher Barbarei (wie "Pizza Hawaii") vergleichen....


Ich mag beides!  

Topic: Wir hatten uns heute Mittag ungarische Langos gemacht. Mit Knoblauchcreme und Käse.

Lángos

Die waren sehr lecker!


----------



## AzRa-eL (5. Dezember 2021)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> anglo-indische Kolonialküche


Kolonialküche? Ich dachte, dass wäre ein indisches Original


----------



## HenneHuhn (5. Dezember 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Kolonialküche? Ich dachte, dass wäre ein indisches Original



Nicht wirklich. Schon allein "Currysauce" oder alles, was mit dem bei uns verbreiteten "Currypulver" gewürzt ist, ist in etwa so indisch wie Fish & Chips oder Plumpudding   Das ist ein Gericht, dass für europäische Gaumen erfunden wurde, um ein bisschen den "exotischen Duft der großen, weiten Welt" simulieren sollte.


----------



## AzRa-eL (5. Dezember 2021)

@HenneHuhn aber in der indischen Küche wird tatsächlich Curry verwendet😅 aber halt nur viel exzessiver als wir es in Europa kennen, aber ich glaube das meintest du auch...

Das meintest du doch, oder?😅


----------



## RyzA (5. Dezember 2021)

Bei "chinesischer" Küche weiß ich, dass die hier nach dem Geschmack des Westens angepasst wird.
Wobei es *die* chinesische Küche auch gar nicht gibt. Die essen ja sowieso alles. 
Wenn ich indische Küche höre, muß ich auch immer an Currygerichte denken. Aber vielleicht ist das ja ein Klischee. 
Auf YouTube gibt es asiatische und indische "Street Food" Videos... davon sieht nicht alles appetitlich aus und möchte ich auch gar nicht probieren.


----------



## Caduzzz (5. Dezember 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Bei "chinesischer" Küche(...)
> 
> (...)... davon sieht nicht alles appetitlich aus und möchte ich auch gar nicht probieren...


Wobei man ja wirklich unterscheiden muss, wie du sagtest bei diesem riesigen Land, dass es extreme Unterschiede gibt.
Ein sehr guter Freund ist mit einer Malayin (natürlich auch eine Freundin über die Jahre), eigentlich Teil der ziemlich großen chinesischen Minderheit dort, verheiratet. Und als wir uns mal über Essen unterhielten sagte er, dass er gar nicht immer wisse möchte was da genau im Kühlschrank liegt.


----------



## RyzA (5. Dezember 2021)

Bei mir gibt es da auch gewisse Grenzen wo ich Essen (falls man es so bezeichnen kann) ablehne.


----------



## AzRa-eL (5. Dezember 2021)

Jedem das Seine, aber ja, paar Sachen in Fernost stoßen mir persönlich auch auf - insbesondere sobald Insekten ins Spiel kommen, hört es bei mir auf...


----------



## seventyseven (6. Dezember 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Jedem das Seine, aber ja, paar Sachen in Fernost stoßen mir persönlich auch auf - insbesondere sobald Insekten ins Spiel kommen, hört es bei mir auf...


Also ich hatte mal just for fun so ein Grillen/Würmer Proteinriegel gegessen. Abgeneigt zu probieren bin ich nie. Einzig, was ich nicht wissen will ist wie mein Essen vorher aussah. Wenn du mir ein Schnitzel auftischst und mir ein Foto von dem süßen Grunzer zeigst, bekomme ich es niemals runter.


----------



## RyzA (6. Dezember 2021)

Spaghetti mit heller Pfeffersauce und Fleischbällchen.


----------



## Olstyle (6. Dezember 2021)

Bock auf Döner, auf dem Heimweg bei der nächsten Bude angehalten und die hatten sogar nen Lamm-Spieß


----------



## AzRa-eL (6. Dezember 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Bock auf Döner, auf dem Heimweg bei der nächsten Bude angehalten und die hatten sogar nen Lamm-Spieß


Beste! MMn ist nur Döner mit Lammfleisch "the real deal"


----------



## seventyseven (6. Dezember 2021)

Ich hab ab und an auch Hühnchen gerne jedoch ist es oft bei den Dönerbuden nicht kross genug bzw. lang genug angebrutzelt.

Hab mir heute wieder ein Maultaschenauflauf gemacht. 
Diesmal etwas simpler als sonst, aber mindestens genau so gut.
Zwiebeln mit Olivenöl und etwas Zucker angebrutzelt. Dann eine fruchtige Tomatensoße mit Stückchen drauf, Salz/Pfeffer/Chilli rein, danach etwas getrockneten Basilikum zerhackt und dazu und anschließend noch Erbsen (weil warum nicht).

Maultaschen in Auflaufform. Die erste ebene ganz, dann Soße drauf. Die zweite ebene mit Maultaschenstreifen ausgelegt und den Rest der Soße drauf. Dann Schmand oben verteilt und anschließend den Käse verstreut. 

Fertig und ab in den Ofen. 

Atmen ist gerade auch nicht mehr drin.


----------



## RyzA (6. Dezember 2021)

Wir wollen uns demnächst wieder Döner Kebab selber machen. Aber wir mögen lieber Hähnchendöner.
Dann machen wir auch die Dönerbrötchen selber. Die backen wir aus Hefeteig.
Da wir zu Hause keinen Drehspies hinstellen können nehmen wir TK Hähnchendöner Fleisch.
Das wird in der Pfanne gebraten. Dann die Brötchen backen.
Tzatziki oder Knoblauchcreme machen wir auch noch dazu.
Das kommt dann da rein. Je nach Belieben noch mit Zwiebeln, Salat und Tomaten.
Mir reicht das meistens mit Tzatziki und Zwiebeln.  
Dönerbuden die noch ihr Brot/Brötchen selber backen gibt es hier kaum noch.
Das meiste wird einfach nur fertig aufgebacken.


----------



## seventyseven (8. Dezember 2021)

Iglo Fischstäbchen und billo Kartoffelbrei. 

Ein Kollege hat mich soeben ausgelacht, dass ich so ein 08/15 Kartoffelbrei esse und keinen selber mache.
Mir selbst ist der Aufwand für ein schnelles Abendessen viel zu hoch. Wie siehts da bei euch aus ?

Auch versteht mein Kollege nicht, dass man Fischstäbchen ohne Remoulade essen kann. (Finde ich einfach nur ekelhaft das zeug)


----------



## RyzA (8. Dezember 2021)

seventyseven schrieb:


> Ein Kollege hat mich soeben ausgelacht, dass ich so ein 08/15 Kartoffelbrei esse und keinen selber mache.
> Mir selbst ist der Aufwand für ein schnelles Abendessen viel zu hoch. Wie siehts da bei euch aus ?


Wir machen auch nicht immer den Kartoffelbrei selber. Oft aus der Tüte wenn es schnell gehen soll.



seventyseven schrieb:


> Auch versteht mein Kollege nicht, dass man Fischstäbchen ohne Remoulade essen kann. (Finde ich einfach nur ekelhaft das zeug)


Kommt drauf an was man dazu isst. Aber Backfisch (ist meistens Seelachs wie Fischstäbchen)  esse ich auch gerne mit Remoulade.


----------



## Nexus71 (8. Dezember 2021)

Früher gab es den guten Backfisch immer auf der Kirmes, nun ist der aber sehr teuer geworden und schmeckt nicht mehr so gut  Habe aber hier 100g Wildlachs... leggggaaa(nicht aus Norwegen Zucht)

Leider sind die Meere so verseucht, aber Fisch ist trotzdem noch gesund vermutlich...(?)


----------



## RyzA (8. Dezember 2021)

Nexus71 schrieb:


> Früher gab es den guten Backfisch immer auf der Kirmes, nun ist der aber sehr teuer geworden und schmeckt nicht mehr so gut


Den kenne ich auch noch. Der war immer mega lecker. Im Brötchen  mit Remoulade. Kostet glaube ich mitlerweile 6-7 Euro. Aber wir haben den auch schon mit Bierteig selber gemacht.


Nexus71 schrieb:


> Habe aber hier 100g Wildlachs... leggggaaa(nicht aus Norwegen Zucht)


Lecker! Den mag ich auch gerne. Mit Honig-Senfsoße oder Sahne-Meerrettich.


Nexus71 schrieb:


> Leider sind die Meere so verseucht, aber Fisch ist trotzdem noch gesund vermutlich...(?)


Die Langzeit-Auswirkungen von Mikroplastik kennt man noch nicht.
Aber Wildlachs kommt ja meines Wissens nicht aus dem Meer.


----------



## Nexus71 (8. Dezember 2021)

Glaube der ist aus dem Atlantik...wie erwähnt schade, dass man es nicht schafft Umwelt wirklich zu schützen...
Edit, ich sehe grade ich habe den falschen gekauft, das ist gar nicht der wilde Lachs...sondern doch aus "Kultur"... naja ich probiere ihn nun mal... der wilde ist auch 30-40% teurer

Edit2: Also auch dieser Zuchtlachs ist ganz ok (vom Lidl, den Wildlachs hatte ich aus Rewe der war etwas besser)

Früher gab es auch Nordsee glaube die sind auch nicht mehr so toll...


----------



## chill_eule (8. Dezember 2021)

Kartoffelstampf: Selbstgemacht
(Aber nicht soo oft, denn der Aufwand ist doch größer, als mit Pulver )

Fischstäbchen: Für mich mit Remoulade. Frau und Kind essen die mit Ketchup


----------



## RyzA (8. Dezember 2021)

Nexus71 schrieb:


> Glaube der ist aus dem Atlantik...wie erwähnt schade, dass man es nicht schafft Umwelt wirklich zu schützen...


Hast Recht. Die kommen nur zum laichen ins Süßwasser bzw Flüsse.
Ich dachte aber das es auch Süßwasser-Zuchtfarmen gibt.
Und "Seelachs" ist eigentlich kein Lachs. Sondern Dorsch.
Gerade hier nachgelesen: Lachse



Nexus71 schrieb:


> Früher gab es auch Nordsee glaube die sind auch nicht mehr so toll...


Gab es hier auch. Wurde aber leider geschlossen.

Jetzt gibt es hier noch eine kleine Fischbude (Lachsräucherei) wo man (relativ) frischen Fisch kaufen kann.

Ich muß mal wieder ans Meer glaube ich. Frischer Fisch fangrisch vom Kutter ist immer noch am besten.


----------



## Nexus71 (8. Dezember 2021)

Stimmt, Seelachs heisst nur so... ich hatte früher Aqurarium aber die Fische hatte ich nicht gegessen daraus... 

Mit den besten Fisch gab es in NL in ner kleinen Bude am Hafen (ich überlege grade wo genau es war, Nähe Rotterdam, also die Mündung wo der Arm des Flusses -  ist doch der Rhein - ins Meer fließt.. da ist nen kleinerer Ort noch, Rotterdam ist bisserl Inland). Ich habe da auch Bilder in der Abenddämmerung gemacht, war ganz interessante Stimmung mit den Hafenanlagen und Schornsteinen vor einem roten Himmel  EDIT, es ist Hoek van Holland


----------



## RyzA (8. Dezember 2021)

Nexus71 schrieb:


> ich hatte früher Aqurarium aber die Fische hatte ich nicht gegessen daraus...


Soll man ja eigentlich auch nicht. Bzw ich kenne niemanden der es probiert hat. Ausser seine Katze vielleicht.


----------



## Caduzzz (8. Dezember 2021)

seventyseven schrieb:


> Mir selbst ist der Aufwand für ein schnelles Abendessen viel zu hoch. Wie siehts da bei euch aus ?



Mache ziemlich häufig Kartoffelstampf. Kartoffelbreitüte kommt mir nicht ins Haus!
Vor allem mag ich die gröbere Konsistenz vom Stampf. 
Kartoffeln kochen (MiniPrise Salz), wenn fertig Wasser abgießen. EL Butter rein, Salz, Milch, Muskatnuss (nach Belieben). 
Mit dem Stampfer solange stampfen bis die gewünschte Konsistenz erreicht ist (je mehr Milch, und je länger gestampft um so "pürierter" wird der Stampf/Brei).
Finde das jetzt keinen Aufwand. Kartoffeln sind schnell geschält und kochen ja von alleine.


----------



## seventyseven (8. Dezember 2021)

Dann muss ich mir doch mal einen Stampfer kaufen.


----------



## chill_eule (8. Dezember 2021)

Caduzzz schrieb:


> EL Butter rein


Ähm... 
Am besten schmeckts eigentlich, wenn du halb Kartoffeln und halb Butter hast.  
Dann spart man sich auch die Milch und es wird nicht so flüssig 
Wir mögen es eher stückig, also eher "Stampf" als "Pürree" oder "Brei" (Brei ist für Babys...)

Salz, Muskat und  auch ein wenig Pfeffer!


----------



## Caduzzz (8. Dezember 2021)

Stimmt, Pfeffer hab ich vergessen.
Und Butter, joa..also ein gestrichener EL ist das bei mir auch nicht^^^kann aber auch schon bißchen mehr sein.
Milch mache ich relativ wenig rein ('nen Schuß, nach Jefühl), da ich den Geschmack von warmer Milch nicht mag.

@seventyseven 

Kann ja verstehen, wenn's mal schnell gehen soll und nicht noch lange kochen soll. Aber selbstgemachter Stampf schmeckt viel besser mMn. Und wenn, dann würde ich dir lieber so einen (Bild) Stampfer empfehlen. Lässt sich leichter reinigen als mit so einer Platte unten. Und und mit einer kreisförmigen Bewegung (also wie ein stehendes Rad meine ich) im Topf hast du ratzfatz Stampf 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RyzA (8. Dezember 2021)

Vollkornbrötchen mit Butter & Gauda.


----------



## seventyseven (8. Dezember 2021)

Caduzzz schrieb:


> Stimmt, Pfeffer hab ich vergessen.
> Und Butter, joa..also ein gestrichener EL ist das bei mir auch nicht^^^kann aber auch schon bißchen mehr sein.
> Milch mache ich relativ wenig rein ('nen Schuß, nach Jefühl), da ich den Geschmack von warmer Milch nicht mag.
> 
> ...


Ja, ich hab mir jetzt mal diesen hier gekauft.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wollte einen mit dickem Griff...

Das Problem bei mir ist immer die Zeit. Darum gibt es wenn es was Warmes wird (Esse ja fast ausschließlich Brot).
Kochen unterstützt bei mir nur die (dauernd anhaltende) Prokrastination, da ich ja eigentlich Lernen sollte. Zumindest nehme ich das gerne für mich selbst als Ausrede, dass es sich nicht mehr rentiert heute zu Lernen.
Mache ja Weiterbildungen in Teilzeit. Sprich ich Arbeite 100% und setze mich idr. (nicht ) Abends hin und Lerne für 2-3h.


----------



## chill_eule (8. Dezember 2021)

Was hat das Ding gekostet? 

Als Kartoffelstampfer sieht das Teil _zu teuer_ und _unbrauchbar_ aus


----------



## seventyseven (8. Dezember 2021)

24,56€

Also, ähm. Der hatte zumindest gute Bewertungen.

Soll ich doch lieber so einen wie @Caduzzz vorgeschlagen hat kaufen ?


----------



## HenneHuhn (8. Dezember 2021)

Gestern und heute gab es Grüne Bohnen Suppe. Schlicht-Klassisch-deftig, genau richtig bei dem nasskalten Wetter.


----------



## chill_eule (8. Dezember 2021)

25€ für "ich mach eigentlich nie Kartoffelpürree"? 

Wir haben diesen:








						Pürier-Meister
					

Zum Zubereiten von Püree aus gekochten Kartoffeln oder Gemüse, zum Herstellen von Kompott, Konfitüre und pürierten Suppen und Saucen.




					www.tupperware.de
				




Und den haben wir geschenkt bekommen ^^
Das Modell @Caduzzz reicht vollkommen.

Zur Not, weil man es einfach mal testen will, reicht auch sowas:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Deins ist wie: ne 3090 kaufen für CS:GO @FHD 


PS: 


Caduzzz schrieb:


> Lässt sich leichter reinigen als mit so einer Platte unten.


Reinigung macht der Geschirrspüler


----------



## Caduzzz (8. Dezember 2021)

Das Bild war ja nur ein Beispiel, meiner is von Ikea.








						IKEA 365+ HJÄLTE Kartoffelstampfer, Edelstahl/schwarz - IKEA Deutschland
					

IKEA 365+ HJÄLTE Kartoffelstampfer, Edelstahl/schwarz Liegt gut in der Hand dank Griffmaterial und -form. Rutscht dank der Kerbe am Griff nicht in den Topf.




					www.ikea.com


----------



## seventyseven (8. Dezember 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Deins ist wie: ne 3090 kaufen für CS:GO @FHD
> 
> 
> PS:
> ...


Aua... 

"Stornierung wird versucht
Ihre Bestellung wird bereits für den Versand vorbereitet. Wir versuchen nun, die Bestellung zu stornieren. Wir werden Sie per E-Mail benachrichtigen, sobald sich der Status Ihrer Bestellung ändert."

Warum ist Amazon immer so schnell ? 

Edit: Okay, ich denke ich muss mit dem Stampfer erstmal Leben...


----------



## Olstyle (8. Dezember 2021)

14Tage Rückgaberecht


----------



## seventyseven (8. Dezember 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> 14Tage Rückgaberecht


Ach, zu viel Aufwand. Da wird der Kartoffelkonsum gesteigert bis der sich gerechnet hat. Ich rechne hier jetzt aber keine Amortisationszeit für den Stampfer aus


----------



## Micha0208 (8. Dezember 2021)

Heute gab es Hähnchen vom Grill-Wagen.

Deshalb gibt es morgen was gesünderes:
Gurkensuppe + gefüllte Blätterteigtaschen (gefüllt mit Feta-Käse + Kräuter wie z.B. Dill usw.)


----------



## Eyren (9. Dezember 2021)

Gestern und heute gab/gibt es Reis mit Entenbrust.

Der Lidl/Aldi hat ja diese "Deluxe" Eigenmarke zu Weihnachten am Start. Da gibt es vor gegarte Entenbrust die man einfach für ein paar Minuten im Wasserbad erwärmt (ist im Beutel) und anschließend in den Ofen schiebt.(bitte aus dem Beutel nehmen)

Sehr lecker kann ich an dieser Stelle nur empfehlen für Leute die keinen eigenen Vakuumierer besitzen. 

Dazu Reis mit 2 in Scheiben geschnittenen Möhren und einer Stange Poree gekocht. Am Ende hab ich den fertigen Reis noch ein wenig mit heller Sojasoße abgeschmeckt.

Da ich zwei Brüste hatte (schämt euch ihr Ferkel) hab ich dann direkt für die heutige Arbeit vorgekocht. 

Heute Abend gibt's dann noch Kammmuscheln ebenfalls von Aldi. Hab ich soweit ich mich erinnere noch nie probiert, bin mal gespannt.


----------



## Micha0208 (9. Dezember 2021)

@Eyren: Kammmuscheln sind sehr lecker ( Könnten auch Jakobsmuscheln sein, die gibts auch manchmal bei Aldi)


----------



## AzRa-eL (9. Dezember 2021)

Zu viele Wörter und zu wenig Bilder hier... 

Mein Frühstück:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RyzA (9. Dezember 2021)

@AzRa-eL : Lecker Ei mit Sucuk.  

Bei uns gibt es heute TK Pizzen.
Ich esse Dr. Oetker Culinaria "Greek Style".


----------



## seventyseven (9. Dezember 2021)

Heute gibt's erstmal so einen Onion Rib-Burger BBQ aus dem Penny. Damit der Körper heute nicht noch in einen Detox-ähnlichen Zustand fällt.

Ansonsten gibt's später Brot, Wurst und meinen guten Cheddar.


----------



## chill_eule (9. Dezember 2021)

Gratin mit:

Spinat
Spaghetti
Fleischwurst
Ei
Käse (zwei Sorten)
Sahne
Creme Fraiche
Knoblauch
Zwiebeln
Salz
Pfeffer
Muskatnuss


----------



## RyzA (9. Dezember 2021)

@chill_eule : Ist das Reste-Verwertung? Spinat mit Fleischwurst zusammen kannte ich noch nicht.


----------



## Caduzzz (9. Dezember 2021)

@chill_eule

Na, zum Glück tu ick imma sagn:"nach Jefühl kochen!" Sonst hätt'ick da jetzte 3 Fleichschwurstringe, n Kilo Spajetti und 'ne Knolle Knobi rinn'jehaun.
Aba nach mein Jefühl doch bis'ken fülle. Kurz: danke für'de Mengenanjabn, sonst hätt'icks nichsch nachkochn könn.


----------



## seventyseven (9. Dezember 2021)

Caduzzz schrieb:


> @chill_eule
> 
> Na, zum Glück tu ick imma sagn:"nach Jefühl kochen!" Sonst hätt'ick da jetzte 3 Fleichschwurstringe, n Kilo Spajetti und 'ne Knolle Knobi rinn'jehaun.
> Aba nach mein Jefühl doch bis'ken fülle. Kurz: danke für'de Mengenanjabn, sonst hätt'icks nichsch nachkochn könn.


Tut mir leid, wie nochmal ? Habe leider erst sehr spät Deutsch gelernt.


----------



## Caduzzz (9. Dezember 2021)

Wie ihr interessierten Linguisten und Hobbyköche festgestellt habt, war mein Beitrag in berlin-brandenburgischem Dialekt Geschrieben. Gut erkennbar an dem ZeHaEsZeHa("chsch"). Der/Die/Das Berliner*In würde nur ZeHa ("ch") im Wort oder am Ende des Wortes sprechen.


----------



## chill_eule (9. Dezember 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ist das Reste-Verwertung?


Zum Teil, ja.

Das Rezept ist eigentlich fleischlos, aber irgendwie haben wir gedacht, Fleischwurst geht immer 



Caduzzz schrieb:


> *Fremdartiges Kauderwelsch*


Bitte was?


----------



## AzRa-eL (9. Dezember 2021)

Caduzzz schrieb:


> Wie ihr interessierten Linguisten und Hobbyköche festgestellt habt, war mein Beitrag in berlin-brandenburgischem Dialekt Geschrieben. Gut erkennbar an dem ZeHaEsZeHa("chsch"). Der/Die/Das Berliner*In würde nur ZeHa ("ch") im Wort oder am Ende des Wortes sprechen.


Die berühmt-berüchtigte Berliner Schnauze, wa?


----------



## Caduzzz (9. Dezember 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Das Rezept ist_ eigentlich fleischlos_, aber irgendwie haben wir gedacht, _Fleischwurst geht immer _
> 
> 
> Bitte was?



Familie zu Weihnachten:"..extra für dich vegetarisch. Hühnchen!"
Du so:" ..aber, aber ..das arme Huhn!"
Familie:" Huhn ist doch kein Fleisch!??"


----------



## chill_eule (9. Dezember 2021)

Fleischlose Ernährung ist bei uns, wenn, dann nur Zufall 


Gibt nicht jeden Tag was mit Fleisch/Fisch bei uns, aber wir achten auch überhaupt nicht drauf.
Wir essen was uns schmeckt.


----------



## seventyseven (9. Dezember 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Fleischlose Ernährung ist bei uns, wenn, dann nur Zufall
> 
> 
> Gibt nicht jeden Tag was mit Fleisch/Fisch bei uns, aber wir achten auch überhaupt nicht drauf.
> Wir essen was uns schmeckt.



Wer Arbeitet braucht auch Fleisch. Wer Vegetarisch lebt scheint nicht genug ausgelastet zu sein. Wer Vegan lebt hat irgendwo einen kurzen.


----------



## HenneHuhn (9. Dezember 2021)

seventyseven schrieb:


> Wer Arbeitet braucht auch Fleisch. Wer Vegetarisch lebt scheint nicht genug ausgelastet zu sein. Wer Vegan lebt hat irgendwo einen kurzen.



Soll das Satire sein oder ist das tatsächlich noch irgendwo existierender "Humor"?


----------



## seventyseven (9. Dezember 2021)

Satire ist ja nichts anderes als die lautere Wahrheit


----------



## HenneHuhn (9. Dezember 2021)

Ich bin ja selbst weder vegan noch vegetarisch unterwegs... aber den Verdacht, dass irgendwo eine Unsicherheit oder Unzulänglichkeit überspielt werden muss, habe ich in der Regel eher bei pseudolustiger Lästerei über Blumen- und Körnerfresser.

@T:
Gemischter Salat und Backfisch.


----------



## chill_eule (9. Dezember 2021)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Lästerei über Blumen- und Körnerfresser.


Von diesen Menschen gibt es aber auch wirklich viele, die quasi alle Klischees über Selbige erfüllen  


Aber: Jeder wie er/sie/es will


----------



## seventyseven (9. Dezember 2021)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Ich bin ja selbst weder vegan noch vegetarisch unterwegs... aber den Verdacht, dass irgendwo eine Unsicherheit oder Unzulänglichkeit überspielt werden muss, habe ich in der Regel eher bei pseudolustiger Lästerei über Blumen- und Körnerfresser.
> 
> @T:
> Gemischter Salat und Backfisch.





chill_eule schrieb:


> Von diesen Menschen gibt es aber auch wirklich viele, die quasi alle Klischees über Selbige erfüllen
> 
> 
> Aber: Jeder wie er/sie/es will


Ich Arbeite schon fast ein Jahrzehnt mit Handwerkern jeglicher Gewerke zusammen. Ob auf dem Bau oder als Projektleiter. Da nimmt man einfach viele Sprüche mit.

Im Gründe ist es mir auch gleichgültig weil jeder machen soll was er möchte. Solange es mir nicht diktiert wird .
Meine Schwester ist auch überzeugte Vegetarierin.


----------



## RyzA (9. Dezember 2021)

Also vegetarisch würde bei mir klappen, wenn ich etwas disziplinierter wäre. Aber vegan wahrscheinlich gar nicht.
Großen Respekt vor Menschen die das durchziehen. Gerade die welche vorher schon Fleisch gegessen haben.
Dann ist es nämlich  noch schwerer.
Aber auf der anderen Seite sind Menschen Allesesser und auch Raubtiere.
Ohne die Jagd damals, das herstellen von Waffen/Werkzeugen und entdecken des Feuers hätten wir uns nie  so weit entwickelt. Heutzutage hat aber  jeder die freie Wahl hat wie er leben möchte.


----------



## Eyren (9. Dezember 2021)

Ich beteilige mich da jetzt nicht dran.... 

es sei nur festgehalten das der Begriff des Vegetarier schon von den amerikanischen Ureinwohnern geprägt wurde.


Übersetzt man den Begriff Vegetarier aus der typischen Siouxsprache ins deutsche so wird auch der Sinn des Begriffs klar:

Ve-ge-ta-rier

Zu-dumm-zum-Jagen


----------



## Caduzzz (9. Dezember 2021)

Woran erkennt man einen Veganer? Er erzählt es dir ungefragt.

Nee, mal ernsthaft. Jeder soll erstmal essen was er/sie möchte und mich nicht mit seinen Essgewohnheiten nerven! ( Gilt auch für halal, koscher oder Demeter zertifiziert  etc.).
Wir achten schon auf unseren Fleischkonsum und wenn BIO+regional, und weniger Schwein als Rind. Allerdings essen wir quasi keine Wurst.
Zuviel Fleisch ist in Masse einfach nicht gesund (neben leider 1000 anderen Giften, aber meinen Fleischkonsum kann ich selber bestimmen!)

Edit: das war doch verständlich!? Kein deutscher Dialekt ist doch, bis auf einzelne Begriffe und Redewendungen, leichter verständlich als der Berliner Dialekt.


----------



## RyzA (9. Dezember 2021)

Caduzzz schrieb:


> Zuviel Fleisch ist in Masse einfach nicht gesund (neben leider 1000 anderen Giften, aber meinen Fleischkonsum kann ich selber bestimmen!)


Weniger Fleisch zu essen hat bei mir aber hauptsächlich ethische Gründe. Da ich Tiere sehr mag (nicht nur auf dem Teller). Das mit der Gesundheit kommt noch dazu.


----------



## seventyseven (9. Dezember 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Weniger Fleisch zu essen hat bei mir aber hauptsächlich ethische Gründe. Da ich Tiere sehr mag (nicht nur auf dem Teller). Das mit der Gesundheit kommt noch dazu.


Wenn es nach meiner Oma ginge dann müsste ich jetzt sagen "Als Grieche hat Fleisch essen bei mir ethnische Gründe"  

Ich esse ziemlich oft Wurst aber dann fast nur vom Metzger.

Leider ein weiteres Weihnachten bei dem ich nicht von der Oma bekocht werde.


----------



## chill_eule (9. Dezember 2021)

Caduzzz schrieb:


> Woran erkennt man einen Veganer? Er erzählt es dir ungefragt.


Das hat der Maxi Gstettenbauer bei Nightwash mal herrlich dran genommen und noch besser ausgedrückt. 
(Finde da aber leider kein Video zu)



Caduzzz schrieb:


> Kein deutscher Dialekt ist doch, bis auf einzelne Begriffe und Redewendungen, leichter verständlich als der Berliner Dialekt.


Das müsste heißen:

Deutsch vs. nicht-Deutsch 

Sorry, zum Thema "Essen" habe ich heute nichts weiter beizutragen, außer evtl.:



> Fleisch ist mein Gemüse.


----------



## Caduzzz (9. Dezember 2021)

@chill_eule
Ist doch OK; bei mir gab's auch nur Stulle mit Brot. Nebenbei mache ich Weißkrautsalat.


----------



## RyzA (9. Dezember 2021)

Tomaten-Mozarella  auf Schwarzbrot.


----------



## Eyren (10. Dezember 2021)

Heute wird es vietnamesisch geben.

Arbeite heute in Düsseldorf und da gibt's so einen kleinen Schnellimbiss.

Was ich halt liebe bei denen ist das alles frisch in den Wok wandert und trotzdem in 5min fertig ist. Das schafft der Hans-Jürgen nur mit Hilfe einer Fritteuse.


----------



## RyzA (10. Dezember 2021)

Heute Mittag gibt es bei uns Schollenfilets mit Salzkartoffeln, Senfsauce & Blumenkohl.


----------



## AzRa-eL (10. Dezember 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Palačinke 🥰


----------



## Caduzzz (10. Dezember 2021)

Demnächst werde ich bestimmt viel Omelette essen. Möchte üben diese schönen "gerollten" japanischen Omeletts, Tamagoyaki, herzustellen
Pfanne liegt schon bereit (...bei der Abholstation, da ich nicht zu hause war als der Bote kam^^)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RyzA (10. Dezember 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Palačinke 🥰


Ist das auf dem Bild Bio-Mandelcreme?
Wir kaufen auch immer welche. Ohne Palmöl.

*Edit:* Heute Mittag gab es bei meinen Eltern selbstgemachte Kartoffelpuffer/Reibekuchen. Mit selbstgemachten Apfelmus. Ein Gedicht! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eyren (12. Dezember 2021)

2x Entenbrust mit Süßkartoffelgratin.

Und rein vom Hungergefühl wird das nicht annähernd ausreichen......


----------



## AzRa-eL (12. Dezember 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ist das auf dem Bild Bio-Mandelcreme?


Ja, genau. Aus dem DM. Schmeckt wirklich gut.


Eyren schrieb:


> Und rein vom Hungergefühl wird das nicht annähernd ausreichen......


Kein Wunder, so wie du heute trainiert hast, solltest du lieber ein ganzes Tier essen. Ein großes Tier. Vielleicht einen Ochsen...


----------



## Eyren (12. Dezember 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Ja, genau. Aus dem DM. Schmeckt wirklich gut.
> 
> Kein Wunder, so wie du heute trainiert hast, solltest du lieber ein ganzes Tier essen. Ein großes Tier. Vielleicht einen Ochsen...


Hat übrigens richtig gut gereicht vom Essen her.

Also zu wenig trainiert 😜 

Oder das Frühstück mit 3 Scheiben Brot belegt mit Beemster Pikant und einem Ei war zuviel.

Ist halt echt kurios es gibt Tage da knall ich mir gefühlt 10.000 kcal in den Kopp und dann Tage wie heute. Gutes Training und gar nicht so viel zu futtern,  trotzdem geht es mir prima und ich fühle mich satt.


----------



## RyzA (12. Dezember 2021)

Nachtrag: Bei uns gab heute Mittag gebratene Nudeln (mit  Ei, Lauch, Möhren), Hähnchenbrust-Geschnetzelten und Erdnusssauce.


----------



## AzRa-eL (12. Dezember 2021)

Eyren schrieb:


> Ist halt echt kurios es gibt Tage da knall ich mir gefühlt 10.000 kcal in den Kopp und dann Tage wie heute. Gutes Training und gar nicht so viel zu futtern,  trotzdem geht es mir prima und ich fühle mich satt.


Hab immer den Tag danach extrem Kohldampf. Vielleicht ist es bei dir ähnlich, kannst ja gerne berichten, wie es morgen um deinen Appetit steht.


----------



## Olstyle (12. Dezember 2021)

Heute Mittag: Pizza Speck e Brie (beim Italiener in Italien auf 1700m)


----------



## Eyren (12. Dezember 2021)

Puh da kann ich dir direkt antworten das es bei mir vollkommen unabhängig vom Training kommt.

Ist halt wirklich manchmal das ich 5 Tage richtig viel esse und manchmal nur einen Tag reinhaue. Völlig unabhängig wie ich mich belaste.

Ist vermutlich der Grund für meinen Zwergenkörper, klein und dick.


----------



## HenneHuhn (12. Dezember 2021)

Liefern lassen: gebratene Udon-Nudeln mit verschiedenem Gemüse, frischem Koriander, Rind, Huhn und Garnelen. Und eine Peking-Suppe, um auf den Mindestbestellwert zu kommen


----------



## RyzA (13. Dezember 2021)

Heute Mittag gibt es Mantaplatte.


----------



## Caduzzz (13. Dezember 2021)

Reste von Gestern. Schichtkohl mit einer Decke aus KartoffelSTAMPF


----------



## RyzA (13. Dezember 2021)

Rührei mit Schnittlauch auf Brötchen.


----------



## seventyseven (14. Dezember 2021)

Zu.
Wenig.
Bilder.

Ich heute Abend: 

Käsespätzle mit Speck und Zwiebeln (und feddich Röstziebeln ).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AzRa-eL (14. Dezember 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Müsst ihr mal probieren, falls ihr die Bonbons und Popcorns mögt. Schmeckt richtig gut!


----------



## seventyseven (14. Dezember 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Müsst ihr mal probieren, falls ihr die Bonbons und Popcorns mögt. Schmeckt richtig gut!


Hilfe, mein Mausrad brennt. 

Sind die Hart ?


----------



## AzRa-eL (14. Dezember 2021)

seventyseven schrieb:


> Hilfe, mein Mausrad brennt.


Wieso?  


seventyseven schrieb:


> Sind die Hart ?


Ne, genau richtig. Schön crispy knusprig! 😋


----------



## seventyseven (14. Dezember 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Wieso?
> 
> Ne, genau richtig. Schön crispy knusprig! 😋


Bei mir ist das Bild so langezogen, da musste ich 4 mal scrollen 

Ich hab 3/4 des Tellers gegessen und kann absolut nicht mehr


----------



## RyzA (14. Dezember 2021)

seventyseven schrieb:


> Käsespätzle mit Speck und Zwiebeln (und feddich Röstziebeln ).


Da hätte ich jetzt auch Bock drauf. 

Nachtrag: Bei uns gab es heute Mittag Paprika-Gehacktes- Topf mit Reis.
Eines meiner Lieblingsgerichte. 
Für Morgen ist auch noch was da. Dann kochen wir Nudeln dazu.

Heute Abend weiß ich noch nicht was ich esse... vielleicht mache ich mir nochmal Rührei.


----------



## Caduzzz (14. Dezember 2021)

Die "Storck-Werther's Original Karamel PopCorn" sind richtig gut! Habe die auch ständig hier


----------



## RyzA (14. Dezember 2021)

Ja das Karamell-Popcorn kenne ich auch. Schmeckt sehr gut.  
Doof sind nur die Schalen/Hülsen zum Schluß wenn die zwischen den Zähnen hängen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (14. Dezember 2021)

Caduzzz schrieb:


> Die "Storck-Werther's Original Karamel PopCorn" sind richtig gut! Habe die auch ständig hier


Wobei ich muss sagen, dass ich gerade einen Zuckerschock habe🤯 die sind schon extrem süß und ich psycho muss immer zu Ende führen, was ich einmal begonnen habe 


seventyseven schrieb:


> Bei mir ist das Bild so langezogen, da musste ich 4 mal scrollen


Sorry, mein Fehler hab das Bild nicht verkleinert 😅


RyzA schrieb:


> Ja das Karamell-Popcorn kenne ich auch. Schmeckt sehr gut.
> Doof sind nur die Schalen/Hülsen zum Schluß wenn die zwischen den Zähnen hängen.


Haha bin gerade beim pulen


----------



## Eyren (14. Dezember 2021)

Heute gab's gesund..... Oder so.

McRib
20er McNuggets
Hamburger Royale Käse
Pommes dank Maximenu

Und

Weil

Kalorien

Cola Zero.

Naja und heute Abend gab's dann eine kräftige Gemüsesuppe mit ordentlich Mettenden drin.


----------



## Eyren (15. Dezember 2021)

Ein Grillhähnchen, Pommes und eine Portion Gyros zu Mittag.

Jetzt gleich gibt's nochmal eine Portion von der Gemüsesuppe mit Mettenden von gestern.


----------



## Caduzzz (15. Dezember 2021)

Bouletten mit Kartoffelspalten und einen Feldsalat dazu.


----------



## HenneHuhn (15. Dezember 2021)

Pasta mit Thunfisch-Oliven-Tomatensoße. Und ich haue mir gerne noch Kapern drauf - man liebt sie oder man hasst sie


----------



## RyzA (15. Dezember 2021)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Und ich haue mir gerne noch Kapern drauf - man liebt sie oder man hasst sie


Mag ich auch gerne in der Soße von "Königsberger Klopse".


----------



## chill_eule (15. Dezember 2021)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Kapern





HenneHuhn schrieb:


> man hasst sie


this


----------



## RyzA (15. Dezember 2021)

Ich habe einen Berliner äh Pfannkuchen verspeist.


----------



## chill_eule (15. Dezember 2021)

Ich liebe ja Hamburger, bin ich jetzt deswegen Kannibale?


----------



## Caduzzz (15. Dezember 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Ich liebe ja Hamburger, bin ich jetzt deswegen Kannibale?


Ethisch gesehen: ja.
Aber das ist ja hier ein Koch-Unterforum. Somit ist die Zubereitungsart interessanter als ethisch/moralische Probleme zu wälzen. Wollen uns ja hier nicht an Details aufhalten. (Es sei denn Berliner werden verspeist)


----------



## Eyren (16. Dezember 2021)

Frühstück.

250g Magerquark
1 Banane
60g Whey (Schokolade)
Heidelbeeren

Wird allerdings erst gegen 09:00Uhr verspeist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RyzA (16. Dezember 2021)

Heute Mittag gibt es Spaghetti mit Tomatenpesto. Darüber Parmesan.


----------



## Eyren (17. Dezember 2021)

Meine türkischen Forenfreunde mögen mir das verzeihen:

¿Joghurtlu Ardana?

Irgendwie sowas.

Hackspieße vom Grill leicht pikant mit gegrilltem Gemüse und der Spieß wurde dann auf einem Bett aus Brot und Joghurt serviert. 

Sehr lecker wird jetzt öfters verspeist.

Achso als zweites Gericht hatte ich dann noch grüne Bohnen mit Karottenstreifen und Lammfleisch  wie so eine Art deftigen Eintopf. Dazu gab's Reis und Brot.


----------



## AzRa-eL (17. Dezember 2021)

Selbstgemachte Pizza mit Champignons, Paprika, Peperoni, Mozzarella und Sucuk, dazu einen selbstgemachten, frischen Ayran🤤


----------



## Olstyle (17. Dezember 2021)

Zur Zeit esse ich fast jeden Tag Pizza. Gestern mit Büffelmozzarella und Cherry-Tomaten, heute mit Bresaola.


----------



## Eyren (17. Dezember 2021)

Pringles als Abendbrot!

Echt fieser Tag heute, jaja gehört nicht hierhin, mir egal! Also hab heute extra früh angefangen mit den Kollegen, 05:30Uhr, nicht als Treffpunkt, nein beim Kunden. Wir waren motiviert und wollten fertig werden, davon hängt unser Weihnachtsurlaub ab.

Was soll ich sagen es ging alles schief, 19:30Uhr Feierabend und am Montag geht es weiter 

Also gibt es Pringles als Abendbrot und dazu lecker 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chill_eule (17. Dezember 2021)

Hui, Odin Trunk! Gönn dir!


----------



## Caduzzz (17. Dezember 2021)

@Eyren
Oh Mann, wat 'ne Plackerei  Schönen Feierabend und trotzdem 'nen Juten!

edit: bei uns gab es heute einfach Brot mit Käse+bißchen Wurst, Oliven+eingelegten Artischocken


----------



## Eyren (17. Dezember 2021)

Danke euch. 

Aber eigentlich hab ich das nur gepostet damit ihr die schönen gravierten Weizengläser bewundert die meine Frau mir geschenkt hat 

Viel besser als Mäuseplastikbrettchen!


----------



## RyzA (17. Dezember 2021)

Nachtrag: Heute Mittag gab es bei uns Dönerteller mit Hähnchenfleisch, Pommes & Knoblauchcreme.

@Eyren : Weizen? Mag ich nicht. Aber es sei dir gegönnt.  

Ich trinke generell keinen Alkohol  mehr. Egal ob Bier oder Wein.
Letztens wurde mir auch Pralinen mit Alkohol angeboten. Habe ich abgelehnt.


----------



## chill_eule (17. Dezember 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Hähnchenfleisch, Pommes & Knoblauchcreme.


Was davon qualifiziert diese Mahlzeit bitte als "Döner"?


----------



## RyzA (17. Dezember 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Was davon qualifiziert diese Mahlzeit bitte als "Döner"?


Ok, das ist kein Drehspiesfleisch. Aber TK Dönerfleisch gewesen.
Dann wäre es genau genommen kein Döner, sondern Kebab.
Weil "Kebab" gegrilltes und gebratenes Fleisch heisst.


----------



## AzRa-eL (17. Dezember 2021)

Eyren schrieb:


> Aber eigentlich hab ich das nur gepostet damit ihr die schönen gravierten Weizengläser bewundert die meine Frau mir geschenkt hat


Das ist mir gar nicht aufgefallen. Meine Aufmerksamkeit galt voll und ganz dem XXL-Mauspad mit den Koksresten...


----------



## Painkiller (17. Dezember 2021)

Gesunde und ausgewogene Ernährung muss sein! Daher: Plätzchen & Lebkuchen


----------



## seventyseven (17. Dezember 2021)

Gestern gab es, obwohl ich McDoof nicht wirklich mag (Bis auf den Rösti), mangels alternativen, zwei Big Rösti's.

Dummerweise hat mein gewissen dafür gesorgt, dass mir beide nicht so gut bekommen sind. Gab heute nichts bis auf 3 Bierstangen mit Butter.


----------



## Eyren (17. Dezember 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Das ist mir gar nicht aufgefallen. Meine Aufmerksamkeit galt voll und ganz dem XXL-Mauspad mit den Koksresten...


Koksreste?

KOKSRESTE?

K O K S R E S T E?

glaubst du ich arbeite bis zu 15 Stunden um Reste übrig zulassen?

Bei mir wird bis zum bitteren Ende durchgezogen!


----------



## AzRa-eL (17. Dezember 2021)

Eyren schrieb:


> Koksreste?
> 
> KOKSRESTE?
> 
> ...


jaaaaa, genau diese Reaktion hab ich von dir erwartet!   Alles andere hätte mich nur derbe enttäuscht


----------



## RyzA (18. Dezember 2021)

Heute Mittag gibt es Eierpfannkuchen. 
Wahlweise mit Erdbeermarmelade, Pflaumenmus, kanadischen Ahornsirup, Nutella, Mandelcreme oder Zimt & Zucker. Dazu trinke ich meistens Vollmilch.


----------



## Caduzzz (18. Dezember 2021)

Habe heute mal





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=j0AJeMTtVuE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



nachgekocht. Naja, ist OK. Mir fehlt die Schärfe oder irgendwie etwas spezielles, ist mehr oder weniger nur süß. Habe zwar noch frische Chillis reingeschnippelt, aber wie gesagt, irgendwie fehlt was.
Mal für was Schnelles zwischendurch aber durchaus OK.
Habe noch einen japanischen Gurkensalat, als was Frisches dazu, gemacht.


----------



## RyzA (18. Dezember 2021)

Wir haben uns eben noch Pizza bestellt.
Ich habe 4 Käse genommen. 
Heute mal wieder ganz fleischlos gegessen.


----------



## HenneHuhn (19. Dezember 2021)

War 'n harter Abend gestern... Jetzt erstmal stärken   (Memo an mich selbst: ich muss wieder Worcester-Sauce kaufen!) 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RyzA (19. Dezember 2021)

Bei uns gibt es gleich Bratkartoffeln mit Spiegeleiern (beidseitig angebraten).
Dazu Gewürzgurken.


----------



## Olstyle (19. Dezember 2021)

Gleich wird gewandert, danach gibt es Thüringer Würstchen und Feuerzangenbowle.


----------



## seventyseven (19. Dezember 2021)

Brioche Brot mit Wurst und Käse.


----------



## AzRa-eL (19. Dezember 2021)

Walnussbrot in Ei gebraten.

Hatte mal gelesen, dass Deutschland das Land mit den meisten Brotsorten ist. Ich feier das auch jedes Mal, wenn ich zum Bäcker gehe und von der Auswahl erschlagen werde. Bin da aber auch sehr experimentierfreudig.


----------



## RyzA (19. Dezember 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Hatte mal gelesen, dass Deutschland das Land mit den meisten Brotsorten ist. Ich feier das auch jedes Mal, wenn ich zum Bäcker gehe und von der Auswahl erschlagen werde. Bin da aber auch sehr experimentierfreudig.


Ja das stimmt wohl. In vielen anderen Ländern wird nur mit Weizenmehl gebacken.


----------



## HenneHuhn (19. Dezember 2021)

Wobei etwa die Hälfte der teutschen Brotsorten irgendeine Variation von Schwarzbrot sind, und somit eigentlich eher ein Fall für den Europäischen Gerichtshof für Menschenrechte, statt für den lokalen Bäcker


----------



## RyzA (19. Dezember 2021)

Ich mag am liebsten frisches Graubrot vom Bäcker. Oder "Kasseler" Brot.
Von den dunkleren Sorten "Pumpernickel".
Kartoffelbrot ist auch lecker.


----------



## Caduzzz (19. Dezember 2021)

Bundesweites Verzeichnis Immaterielles Kulturerbe
					

Deutsches Brot ist nicht nur weltweit beliebt, sondern auch in seiner Vielfalt einzigartig. Im Bäckerhandwerk, das die Vielfalt und Qualität des deutschen Brotes über die Jahrhunderte entwickelt und bewahrt hat, leben die alten Traditionen auch heute noch fort, wobei neueste Erkenntnisse der...




					www.unesco.de


----------



## RyzA (19. Dezember 2021)

Toast mit Fleischsalat.


----------



## Eyren (20. Dezember 2021)

Spätes Frühstück:

-50g Haferflocken
-20g Whey (Bananengeschmack)
-120g Banane
-200ml Milch 3.8%

Ergibt:

-503kcal
-63g KH
-12g Fett
-30g Protein




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RyzA (20. Dezember 2021)

Heute Mittag gibt es Spaghetti mit Spinat (TK Rahmspinat ), Frischkäse und Knoblauch.


----------



## HenneHuhn (20. Dezember 2021)

Cappelletti mit einer Füllung aus Kräutern und Ziegenkäse-Creme mit Honig. Dazu etwas Pesto Rosso. Hammer.


----------



## RyzA (20. Dezember 2021)

Heringsfilet in Tomatensauce auf frischen Graubrot.


----------



## AzRa-eL (20. Dezember 2021)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Cappelletti mit einer Füllung aus Kräutern und Ziegenkäse-Creme mit Honig. Dazu etwas Pesto Rosso. Hammer.


Machst du so was selber oder bestellst du beim Italiener?


----------



## HenneHuhn (20. Dezember 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Machst du so was selber oder bestellst du beim Italiener?


Weder noch. Meine Versuche mit selbstgemachter, gefüllter Pasta waren bisher eher weniger erfolgreich 
Aber die Frischteig-Nudeln von Rana aus dem Supermarkt sind tw. sehr sehr lecker.


----------



## AzRa-eL (20. Dezember 2021)

Klingt auf jeden Fall voll lecker. Italienische Küche ist eh Premium.


----------



## RyzA (21. Dezember 2021)

Salzkartoffeln mit Sauce Hollandaise, Fischstäbchen und Erbsen/Möhrengemüse in Butter geschwenkt.


----------



## Caduzzz (21. Dezember 2021)

Heute gibt's mal wieder Shakshuka


----------



## HenneHuhn (21. Dezember 2021)

Caduzzz schrieb:


> Heute gibt's mal wieder Shakshuka


Ich glaube, ich habe mich noch nie in meinem Leben derartig überfressen wie bei "Dr. Shakshuka" in Tel Aviv - Jaffa. Das lag aber nicht allein an der gewaltig großen und gewaltig leckeren Portion Shakshuka, sondern auch an den ganzen Beilagen und der großen Portion Hummus, die ein heisshungriger Henne dort natürlich noch dazu bestellen musste. Aber ich bereue nichts! 

@T: kleiner gemischter Salat mit Feta und Joghurt-Dressing


----------



## RyzA (21. Dezember 2021)

Ich mußte erstmal googeln was Shakshuka überhaupt ist.  Das wäre auch nach meinen Geschmack. Aber nicht ganz so scharf.


----------



## HenneHuhn (21. Dezember 2021)

Das ist ja das schöne an simplen Gerichte wie Shakshuka, es ist eigentlich nur eine Grundidee, die dann jeder nach seinen persönlichen Vorlieben umbasteln kann


----------



## AzRa-eL (21. Dezember 2021)

Caduzzz schrieb:


> Heute gibt's mal wieder Shakshuka


Ich bin nicht ganz firm mit der Küche der Levante - davon kannst du mir als Berliner aber bestimmt ein Lied von singen^^ ich weiß jedoch, dass Menemen das türkische Äquivalent zu Shakshuka ist, jedoch wird Menemen nur gefrühstückt. Oder frühstückst du etwa gerade erst?


----------



## HenneHuhn (21. Dezember 2021)

Shakshuka geht immer. Zum Frühstück, zum Mittag, zum Nachmittagstee, zum Abendessen, als Hauptgericht, als Beilage, als Dessert. Genau wie Hummus.


----------



## seventyseven (21. Dezember 2021)

Caduzzz schrieb:


> Heute gibt's mal wieder Shakshuka


ääähm...Gesundheit ?

Heute gab es ein Roggenbrot mit Habanero Salami, Frischkäse und Fleischwurst (Auf getrennten Scheiben natürlich ), dazu noch ein wenig Feldsalat sowie Tomate und Gurke.


----------



## Caduzzz (21. Dezember 2021)

Hahaha, nein. Ich esse das abends.  und nicht zum Frühstück

@RyzA 
Die Schärfe kann man sich ja individuell anpassen. Da meine Gattin auch nicht gerne so scharf wie ich ißt, hab ich  1 1/2 getrocknene Chilis reingeschnippelt. Und für mich gab's dann noch Inferno Sauce (Beste! nicht nur scharf, sondern auch aromatisch! Gibt's hier auch in Deutschland zu kaufen) dazu. Plus, na klar, 'ne Handvoll frischen Koriander


----------



## RyzA (21. Dezember 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> ich weiß jedoch, dass Menemen das türkische Äquivalent zu Shakshuka ist


Menemen ist auch sehr lecker und es hat mich sofort daran erinnert.


----------



## AzRa-eL (23. Dezember 2021)

Waffeln mit Puderzucker, Bananenscheiben und Akazien-Honig




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RyzA (23. Dezember 2021)

Kartoffelbrot mit Kochkäse (mit Kümmel).


----------



## Eyren (24. Dezember 2021)

Gans, Rotkohl und Klöße. 

Die Soße dafür hab ich grad schon angesetzt.  Schön bisschen Gänsepurzel und Flügel anbraten/Fett auslassen. Zwiebeln darin anbraten. Wurzelgemüse dazu geben und mit Rotwein ablöschen. Das ganze darf nun 1-2 Std köcheln und wird immer wieder mit Roteein aufgefüllt. Am Ende mit Orangensaft,Salz und Pfeffer abschmecken.

Die Gans wandert mit Zwiebel und Knoblauch im Inneren bei 180°C für 3-4 Std in dem Ofen. Von aussen wurde die mit Salz und Paprika edelsüß eingerieben.


----------



## seventyseven (24. Dezember 2021)

Schinken im Blätterteig, Kastanien und Rotkohl. 

Ein Salätchen gibts auch noch.


----------



## RyzA (24. Dezember 2021)

Heute Morgen gab es bei uns Lachsbrötchen.
Und heute Abend gibt es Sahneschnitzel mit Kroketten und dazu noch einen Gurkensalat.
Als Nachtisch Tiramisu.


----------



## Olstyle (24. Dezember 2021)

Nachher gibt's Käsefondue "Moitié-Moitié"


----------



## Caduzzz (24. Dezember 2021)

Da meine holde Gattin heute bei ihrer Familie ißt, kann ich ganz entspannt was essen was sie nicht mag.

Chili-Cheese Hot Dog mit frischen Weißkohlsalat. Salat ist schon geschnippelt, muss nur noch ziehen und nachher mache ich mir noch ein Chili Bohnenmus


----------



## HenneHuhn (24. Dezember 2021)

Bei uns in der Mache sind gerade Hirschmedaillons mit selbstgemachten Semmelknödeln und Grünen Bohnen mit Speck. Und Soße natürlich.


----------



## chill_eule (24. Dezember 2021)

Da meine Mama erst vor wenigen Tagen eine Hüft-OP hatte, musste ich dieses mal das Weihnachtsessen stemmen.
(Nachtisch kam aber von einem anderen Gast immerhin)

Als Vorspeise: Verschiedene Blattsalate + bunte Tomaten, dazu Dressing auf Johgurt Basis.
Dazu Kräuter-Croutons und wahlweise Scampi in Knobi-Öl angebraten, oder Hähnchenfiletstreifen mit einer Öl-Knobi-Zitronen-Marinade (über Nacht eingezogen)

Hauptspeise: klassische Quiche Lorraine 
Bei der erforderlichen Menge stand ich gestern gut 6 Stunden in der Küche  (ab und zu Back-Pausen zwischendrin)


----------



## AzRa-eL (24. Dezember 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Da meine Mama erst vor wenigen Tagen eine Hüft-OP hatte, musste ich dieses mal das Weihnachtsessen stemmen.
> (Nachtisch kam aber von einem anderen Gast immerhin)
> 
> Als Vorspeise: Verschiedene Blattsalate + bunte Tomaten, dazu Dressing auf Johgurt Basis.
> ...


Respekt! Ich hätte wahrscheinlich einen Nervenzusammenbruch erlitten


----------



## RyzA (25. Dezember 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Respekt! Ich hätte wahrscheinlich einen Nervenzusammenbruch erlitten


Ich wahrscheinlich auch.  Etwas kochen kann ich ja. Aber 6 Stunden? Never. 

Topic: Heute gibt es bei Schwiegermutter Rinderrouladen mit Knödel, Sauce und Rotkohl.


----------



## AzRa-eL (25. Dezember 2021)

Munition für Pfannekuchen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eyren (25. Dezember 2021)

Geiles Zeug! Die salted find ich Hammer. Aber Spekulatius sieht auch interessant aus.


----------



## seventyseven (25. Dezember 2021)

Später bei meinem Vater eingeladen. Weiß zwar nicht was es gibt, aber ich gehe mal von einem sehr üppigen Raclette aus (Wie die Jahre zuvor auch ).


----------



## AzRa-eL (25. Dezember 2021)

Eyren schrieb:


> Geiles Zeug! Die salted find ich Hammer. Aber Spekulatius sieht auch interessant aus.


Auf die Salted bin ich dank dir gekommen. Schmeckt super! Spekulatius schmeckt auch sehr gut.


----------



## RyzA (25. Dezember 2021)

Abendessen fällt heute wieder aus.
Heute Nachmittag gab es noch Käsekuchen.
Morgen wird noch mal richtig reingehauen und dann wird ein paar Tage bis Silvester kürzer treten.


----------



## seventyseven (25. Dezember 2021)

Gestern bei der Mutter, Heute beim Vater und morgen kommt der Rest der Family (Wieder Essen...)
Dafür geht's morgen ins Restaurant. Da kann man sich nicht mehr überfressen.


----------



## RyzA (25. Dezember 2021)

seventyseven schrieb:


> Dafür geht's morgen ins Restaurant. Da kann man sich nicht mehr überfressen.


Wenn es Buffet gibt schon.


----------



## seventyseven (25. Dezember 2021)

Ne, ich hab da gleich interveniert und nachgefragt. Wir fahren in ein ordentliches Restaurant ohne Buffet.


----------



## HenneHuhn (25. Dezember 2021)

Nach dem Kaffee&Kuchen mit der Familie, ich so zu meiner besseren Hälfte: "Du, ich weiß, wir haben alles vorbereitet um lecker zu kochen [Lachsfilet + Smashed Potatoes + Salat], aber ehrlich gesagt ist mir viel mehr nach 2. Staffel Witcher, Sofa und Pizza bestellen..." 

Und sie: "Ich bin so froh, dass du das ansprichst. Mit geht es genauso, habe mich nur nicht getraut, das vorzuschlagen!"


----------



## Eyren (25. Dezember 2021)

So bei meinem Schwesterherz gab es Schweinebraten, Kroketten und Brokkoli. 

Nun für mich gab es dann Kroketten mit Brokkoli da ich Schweinefleisch mittlerweile meide.

Aber erfreulich war das mein Schwager es noch kann. Kasten Kölsch und 3 Flaschen Rotwein haben wir klein bekommen. Hatte e ht Angst das er wegen den Kindern nicht mehr mitspielt.

Nachteil...... ich fahr noch 2 Stunden mit der Bahn nach Hause.


----------



## AzRa-eL (25. Dezember 2021)

Eyren schrieb:


> So bei meinem Schwesterherz gab es Schweinebraten, Kroketten und Brokkoli.
> 
> Nun für mich gab es dann Kroketten mit Brokkoli da ich Schweinefleisch mittlerweile meide.
> 
> ...


Nach der Menge Alkohol schreibst du noch so klar und verständlich? 😮


----------



## Eyren (25. Dezember 2021)

Na sicher, wir haben um 15Uhr angefangen. Glaubst wir Saufen uns ins Koma?


----------



## seventyseven (26. Dezember 2021)

Eyren schrieb:


> Na sicher, wir haben um 15Uhr angefangen. Glaubst wir Saufen uns ins Koma?


Mmhm. Not sure if sarcasm or not...


----------



## Eyren (26. Dezember 2021)

Also jetzt mal ganz abgesehen davon das ich jedem von Alkoholkonsum abraten. 

Ich denke doch mal das wir hier jetzt nicht von rekordmengen sprechen. Ein angenehmer Männerabend eben. 

Gehe ich jetzt von 12 Flaschen Bier 0,33l pro Person aus.
, keine ahnung wer jetzt eines mehr oder weniger hatte, sind das 1.7 Bier pro Stunde.  Sagt mein Handyrechner nicht ich. 

Den Rotwein haben wir so nebenbei beim Essen geschlürft. Vielleicht hat auch noch ein bisschen danach.

Ach und das schreiben regelt ja auch noch der Herr samsung für mich. Manchmal ist t9 echt von Vorteil.


----------



## RyzA (26. Dezember 2021)

Eyren schrieb:


> Also jetzt mal ganz abgesehen davon das ich jedem von Alkoholkonsum abraten.


Ich habe das letzte mal am Geburtstag meiner Frau etwas getrunken. Das war im Juni.
Zu Weihnachten hatte ich u.a. eine Flasche Sekt und eine Flasche Metaxa geschenkt bekommen.
(obwohl ich eigentlich erwähnt hatte das ich keinen Alkohol mehr trinke)
Die verschenke ich weiter.

Topic: Heute Mittag gibt es Hackbraten mit Knödel (auch Semmelknödel) Sauce und Rotkohl.

Aber langsam kann ich das üppige Essen nicht mehr sehen.


----------



## Eyren (26. Dezember 2021)

Da meine Frau arbeiten ist und meine nächste Verwandten 300km entfernt wohnen ist Weihnachten für mich erledigt.

Das heißt heute gibt es Reis mit Gemüse um so langsam den Magen zu entlasten. Viel Wasser und Kamillentee.


----------



## seventyseven (26. Dezember 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich habe das letzte mal am Geburtstag meiner Frau etwas getrunken. Das war im Juni.
> Zu Weihnachten hatte ich u.a. eine Flasche Sekt und eine Flasche Metaxa geschenkt bekommen.
> (obwohl ich eigentlich erwähnt hatte das ich keinen Alkohol mehr trinke)
> Die verschenke ich weiter.
> ...


Stop, mit dem Metaxa kann man gut Kochen. 

Trinke ja absolut keinen Alkohol, aber einem Metaxa hab ich trotzdem da.


----------



## RyzA (26. Dezember 2021)

seventyseven schrieb:


> Stop, mit dem Metaxa kann man gut Kochen.


Beim Griechen hatte ich paarmal Bifteki und Gyros mit Metaxa Sauce gegessen.
Das war lecker und hat nicht nach Alkohol geschmeckt. Aber die Rezeptur kenne ich nicht.
Dafür müßte ich  recherchieren.


----------



## HenneHuhn (26. Dezember 2021)

Eyren schrieb:


> Also jetzt mal ganz abgesehen davon das ich jedem von Alkoholkonsum abraten.
> 
> Ich denke doch mal das wir hier jetzt nicht von rekordmengen sprechen. Ein angenehmer Männerabend eben.
> 
> ...


Not judging, aber...

Wenn wir von 12x 0,33er Bier und etwa einem Liter Rotwein pro Person ausgehen, dann sind das über 250g reiner Alkohol. Selbst über 9 Stunden gerechnet würde das laut Promillerechner und bei meinen persönlichen Größen- und Gewichtsangaben (wobei ich auch eher zu den schmalen und leichten Personen gehöre, im Gegensatz zu dir, laut eigenen Schilderungen), dann würde daraus deutlich mehr als 3 Promille als Maximalwert resultieren. Wie gesagt, in meinem Fall, bei mehr Körpermasse ist es natürlich weniger.

Was ich sagen will: ich wäre einfach vorsichtig damit, in einem öffentlichen Forum, wo auch Minderjährige oder generell Leute mit vielleicht weniger verantwortungsbewusstem Umgang mit Drogen mitlesen, irgendwelche Mengenangaben zu posten und die dann zu relativieren/normalisieren. Nur weil es für einen selbst vielleicht nichts besonderes oder zumindest nichts gravierendes darstellt.

Den kleinen Disclaimer am Anfang deines Postings hin oder her


----------



## RyzA (26. Dezember 2021)

Silvesteressen haben wir auch schon besprochen. Wir machen  uns dieses Jahr kaltes Buffet und Snacks.
Zuerst wollten wir Raclette machen weil unser Sohn das immer gerne mag.
Aber der will dieses Jahr bei seiner Freundin und ihrer Familie Silvester feiern.
Dann mache ich es mir mit meiner Frau zusammen daheim gemütlich.
Ideen hatten wir als Snacks z.B. "Ritz" Cracker mit Frischkäse und  dann Lachs drauf. Für mich nehme ich wahrscheinlich Sahnemeerrettich & Lachs. Meine Frau mag den nicht so.
Und dann noch ein Zwiebelstangenweißbrot was wir in Häppchen/Scheiben schneiden. Diese belegen wir dann mit Forelle, Salami, Gouda, Schinken oder Tomaten.
Vielleicht kaufen wir auch noch Mett und machen uns kleine Frikadellen.
Weintrauben wollten wir auch noch kaufen (kann man Spieße mit Goudawürfel machen). Und Oliven und gefüllte Paprika/Peperoni. Mediterran.
Das dürfte dann für uns locker reichen für den ganzen Abend.
Achja und noch Berliner. Nein, nicht die echten also die in Berlin wohnen.


----------



## seventyseven (26. Dezember 2021)

Mir stehts bis oben.

Heute Mittag gab es Cordon Bleu mit Bratensoße und Pommes.

Zum Glück ist die Fresserei jetzt vorbei.

An Silvester mache ich nix außer irgend ein Fertigkram zu futtern, während ich mal wieder einer meiner Lieblingsfilme schaue.

Am Dienstag gibt's den Booster da werde ich eh wieder platt sein .


----------



## RyzA (27. Dezember 2021)

Heute Mittag gab es Spaghetti mit Tomatensauce. Ganz schlicht und einfach.

Und heute Abend mache ich mir vegane Minischnitzel auf Erbsenbasis.


----------



## Olstyle (27. Dezember 2021)

Paprika gefüllt mit Hirtenkäse, getrockneten Tomaten und Couscous. Dazu Mousakka. Haben wir für 20 Personen gemacht, hat funktioniert.


----------



## chill_eule (27. Dezember 2021)

Hot Dogs!!


----------



## RyzA (28. Dezember 2021)

Hähnchen-Kebab im Fladenbrötchen mit Zwiebeln, Salat, Tomaten und Knoblauchcreme.


----------



## Caduzzz (28. Dezember 2021)

Bouletten mit Kartoffelstampf und gestovtem Weißkohl. Is kalt hier, braucht man was deftiges


----------



## RyzA (28. Dezember 2021)

Was ich auch gerne mag ist Kohl-Gehacktes-Pfanne mit Nudeln. Aber auch mit Kartoffeln.


----------



## chill_eule (28. Dezember 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Hot Dogs!!


Part II


----------



## RyzA (28. Dezember 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Part II


Kommen die dir nicht schon aus den Ohren raus?


----------



## HighEnd111 (28. Dezember 2021)

Lebkuchen (genauer: Herzen, Sterne, Brezeln von Weiss)


----------



## RyzA (28. Dezember 2021)

Laugenstange mit Butter.


----------



## chill_eule (28. Dezember 2021)

Neee, zwei Tage in Folge kann man schon mal Hot Dogs essen.

Das schwierige ist ja immer, die gleiche Menge Würstchen und Brötchen zu kaufen...
7 Würstchen im Glas und 4 Brötchen in der Packung, da ist der kleinste gemeinsame Nenner 28 

Für morgen sind auch noch welche übrig


----------



## RyzA (28. Dezember 2021)

Solange du nicht auch noch das Würstchenwasser trinktst.


----------



## chill_eule (28. Dezember 2021)

Nee, igitt


----------



## seventyseven (28. Dezember 2021)

Heute gab es die gute Dr.Oetker _*HAWAII*_ Pizza zu Abend.

Es hat sehr gemundet.

Bin aber ganz shook von der Booster-Impfung 

Gibt jetzt noch ein paar rote und grüne Trauben zum Abschluss


----------



## RyzA (29. Dezember 2021)

Kartoffelsuppe mit (gebackenen) Baconstückchen und Kräutern ob drauf garniert.  Dazu frisches Brötchen.


----------



## Olstyle (29. Dezember 2021)

Gleich gibt es Falafel Wraps.


----------



## chill_eule (29. Dezember 2021)

Hot Dogs!
The third Encounter! 

Das ist dann aber auch das letzte Mal, dieses Jahr, versprochen


----------



## seventyseven (29. Dezember 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Hot Dogs!
> The third Encounter!
> 
> Das ist dann aber auch das letzte Mal, dieses Jahr, versprochen


Ist das Training für'n Hot Dog eating contest ?


----------



## chill_eule (29. Dezember 2021)

Nein.

Einfach nur Resteverwertung


----------



## RyzA (30. Dezember 2021)

Polnische Pierogi mit Fleischfüllung. Darüber in fett gedünstete Zwiebeln.


----------



## soulstyle (30. Dezember 2021)

Lecker schmecker, ratet mal wat dat isss


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chill_eule (30. Dezember 2021)

Reh Gulasch?


----------



## soulstyle (30. Dezember 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Reh Gulasch?


nnneeeeee Rind


----------



## Caduzzz (30. Dezember 2021)

Heute soll es Mapo Tofu (Ma Po Dou Fu) geben.


----------



## RyzA (30. Dezember 2021)

Frisches Graubrot mit Eiersalat-Brotaufstrich.


----------



## soulstyle (30. Dezember 2021)

So schon mal "Güvec" im Tontopf  für Sylvester  vorbereitet.  3 Stunden im Backofen  bei 300Grad C  schmoren lassen. Mit Lamm und Rindfleisch. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chill_eule (30. Dezember 2021)

soulstyle schrieb:


> 3 Stunden im Backofen bei 300Grad C


Lebt da noch was?


----------



## soulstyle (30. Dezember 2021)

Na Sicher kleine Aliens 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## RyzA (31. Dezember 2021)

Eben ein leckeres Frühstück mit Rührei (mit Schnittlauch) auf Brötchen. Dazu O-Saft.
Heute Mittag lassen wir ausfallen und heute Abend machen wir uns kaltes Buffet.


----------



## HenneHuhn (31. Dezember 2021)

Gerade kein richtiges Essen... Aber ich muss natürlich gewissenhaft abschmecken bei den Mini- Pizza Margherita, dem mediterranen Nudelsalat, der Tomaten-Kokos-Basilikum-Suppe und der Tomaten- und der Kräuterbutter, die ich für heute Abend vorbereiten


----------



## AzRa-eL (31. Dezember 2021)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Tomaten-Kokos-Basilikum-Suppe


Das hört sich pornös an😍

Bitte um Rezept!🙂

@topic, nach gefühlt ner halben Ewigkeit beim Türken Dürüm für Familie und mich gekauft. Hat extrem gut getan 🤤


----------



## Olstyle (31. Dezember 2021)

Heute Abend ist "Cheatday" in der Veggiewoche -> Schnitzeltag


----------



## HenneHuhn (31. Dezember 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Das hört sich pornös an😍
> 
> Bitte um Rezept!🙂
> 
> [...]



Ist keine Raketenwissenschaft, ganz im Gegenteil. 

Für zwei Personen zum Sattessen (und meist noch ein Rest für den nächsten Tag, den man auch gut als Nudelsoße zweckentfremden kann) :

1 Dose Pizzatomaten (gehackte Tomaten) 
1 Packung/Dose passierte Tomaten
1 Dose Kokosmilch (es lohnt sich zu gucken, wie hoch der Kokosanteil ist bei verschiedenen Marken. Das geht von 46  bis über 70%. Je mehr, desto cremiger und leckerer, ist aber oft nicht am Preis abzulesen) 
1 Zwiebel
Knoblauch nach Belieben
ggf. Gemüsebrühe zum Verdünnen
Neutrales Öl oder Kokosöl
Ordentlich Basilikum (frisch oder TK) 
Frühlingszwiebeln und Cherrytomaten zur Deko/zum Anrichten
Salz/Pfeffer/Zucker (ich bevorzuge Rohrohrzucker) 
evtl. etwas Zitronen-/Limettensaft

Und dann ganz simpel feingehackten Knoblauch/Zwiebeln dünsten, Tomaten und Kokosmilch hinzufügen, kurz köcheln lassen. Dann den Basilikum hinzufügen, alles durchpürieren (so fein wie man es halt mag), ggf. mit heißer Gemüsebrühe verdünnen und abschmecken. Wenn ich das Abschmecken gut hinkriege, dann hat das eine schöne Balance aus fruchtiger Süße, fruchtiger Säure, gaumenschmeichelnder Kokoscremigkeit und der unschlagbaren Nom-Nom-Kombi aus Knoblauch und Basilikum.


----------



## AzRa-eL (31. Dezember 2021)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Ist keine Raketenwissenschaft, ganz im Gegenteil.
> 
> Für zwei Personen zum Sattessen (und meist noch ein Rest für den nächsten Tag, den man auch gut als Nudelsoße zweckentfremden kann) :
> 
> ...


Liest sich richtig gut, danke fürs Teilen! Hab mir ein Lesezeichen für den Beitrag gesetzt


----------



## chill_eule (1. Januar 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Heute Abend ist "Cheatday" in der Veggiewoche -> Schnitzeltag


Bei mir wär das eher so:
Veggieday in der Schnitzelwoche, der Cheat wäre, *dass man den Veggieday auslassen darf*


----------



## RyzA (1. Januar 2022)

Wagner Pizza "Miami". American Style mit dicken Boden.


----------



## AzRa-eL (1. Januar 2022)

Mein 8 Jähriger hat mir ein Rührei gemacht, das hat besonders gut geschmeckt😍


----------



## RyzA (1. Januar 2022)

Polnischer Schinken vom Stück geschnitten auf Toast. Mit Senf.


----------



## HenneHuhn (5. Januar 2022)

Lokum (mit Granatapfel, Pistazien und "Engelshaar").

Nervennahrung, während ich hier gerade einen kleinen Covid-Ausbruch in der Einrichtung managen muss.


----------



## RyzA (5. Januar 2022)

Selbstgemachter Nudelsalat mit Mayo, Senf, Fleischwurst, Salzgurken, Mais und Ei.
Meine Frau hatte heute Mittag eine große Schüssel gemacht. Dazu gab es Hähnchenschnitzel.
Für Morgen ist auch noch genug vom Nudelsalat da.


----------



## AzRa-eL (5. Januar 2022)

Gleich gibt's wieder eine meiner Lieblingsspeisen seit Kindheit an: Pfannkuchen


----------



## RyzA (6. Januar 2022)

Sesamring mit Butter. Vom türkischen Lebensmittelmarkt.
Außerdem hat meine Frau noch Pastirma und Sucuk mitgebracht.


----------



## HenneHuhn (8. Januar 2022)

Kuchen, heiße Schokolade und Pommes. Auf Kosten der Deutschen Bahn. Man muss lange Zugverspätungen einfach positiv betrachten: "Ich fahre zum halben Preis und habe dafür jede Menge Snacks!" 😅


----------



## Olstyle (8. Januar 2022)

Käse-(Hack-)Lauch Suppe hält mal wieder ein paar Tage.


----------



## RyzA (8. Januar 2022)

Heute Mittag gab es bei uns Djuvec Reis, Cevapcici, Knoblauchcreme und Kräuterbutter Baguette.

Es ist noch etwas für heute Abend da.


----------



## Caduzzz (8. Januar 2022)

Hühnersuppe.

Und fro'et Neuet! Alletjuteunsoweitaundsofort!

OT: Mal was ganz anderes, liebe Hobbyköche. Habe die letzten Tage ein wenig "Neujahrsputz" gemacht. Möchte natürlich nicht  die Marktplatzregeln brechen, aber ich hätte hier Messer und Schleifstein als "Starter Kit". Gäbe es generell Interesse? Dann würde ich einfach mal auf dem Marktplatz mit Fotos etc. posten. Aber wenn ihr (wenigen in diesem Unterforum) schon abwinkt kann ich mir das vermutlich auf dem Marktplatz sparen...


----------



## Olstyle (8. Januar 2022)

Ein Messer muss nur halbwegs scharf sein. Dazu braucht es einen brauchbaren Schärfer (mein 12€ Amazon Modell funzt prima) und ein mittelmäßiges Messer. Der Rest ist mir egal.


----------



## RyzA (8. Januar 2022)

Ich bin auch kein Messer-Fetischist.  Aber danke der Nachfrage.  

Topic: Pastirma auf Fladenbrot (mit Butter).


----------



## HaxTheCook (8. Januar 2022)

Ordentlich gedönert eben


----------



## HenneHuhn (8. Januar 2022)

Halloumi-Sandwich mit frischem Koriander und Granatapfel Soße


----------



## Olstyle (9. Januar 2022)

Beim Thermometer einsetzen gerade gemerkt dass das Roastbeef nur so gerade eben fertig aufgetaut, geschweige denn bei Raumtemperatur war. Mal sehen wie das so wird in X Stunden (Kerntemperatur nach einer halben Stunde: 6°C)  .
Edit: Doch, kann sich sehen lassen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RyzA (9. Januar 2022)

Sucuk pur. Mir egal ob ich  nach Knoblauch stinke.

Edit:

Gerade dieses Video entdeckt





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=epxD075HgQo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das werde ich mal probieren.


----------



## AzRa-eL (10. Januar 2022)

Frühstück bei der Arbeit: Maisbrote gefüllt mit Schafskäse und Schnittlauch in Muffinform mit Oliven.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RyzA (10. Januar 2022)

Heute Mittag machen wir uns Kebab wieder selber (ich schreibe extra kein Döner, weil das ja korrekter Weise vom Spieß ist   )
Das Fleisch in der Pfanne anbraten. Ist schon gewürzt.
Fladenbrötchen haben wir uns auch gekauft.
Dann Fleisch, Knoblauchcreme, Salat, Zwiebeln und Tomaten noch mit rein.
Sehr lecker! Und fast besser als von der Dönerbude.


----------



## seventyseven (10. Januar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Sucuk pur. Mir egal ob ich  nach Knoblauch stinke.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> ...


F..k, jetzt hab ichs geschafft mich zwei Wochen zu zügeln und sehe dann das...


----------



## AzRa-eL (10. Januar 2022)

seventyseven schrieb:


> F..k, jetzt hab ichs geschafft mich zwei Wochen zu zügeln und sehe dann das...


Du hast zwei Wochen kein Sucuk gegessen?!?


----------



## seventyseven (10. Januar 2022)

Ich glaube, ich hab das gesamte letzte Jahr kein Sucuk gegessen...


----------



## AzRa-eL (10. Januar 2022)

seventyseven schrieb:


> Ich glaube, ich hab das gesamte letzte Jahr kein Sucuk gegessen...







__





						TelefonSeelsorge® Deutschland | Sorgen kann man teilen. 0800/1110111 · 0800/1110222 · 116123. Ihr Anruf ist kostenfrei.
					

Die TelefonSeelsorge® ist in Deutschland ein Seelsorgeangebot in Verantwortung der Evangelischen und der katholischen Kirche.




					www.telefonseelsorge.de


----------



## seventyseven (10. Januar 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich probiere das Rezept aus dem Video diese Woche noch mit Sucuk, bevor ich hier noch bei manchen Personen an Kredibilität verliere.


----------



## Caduzzz (10. Januar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Zum Frühstück wie im Film? Alteeer, nur Perverse hier  
Frühstück (bis 10Uhr) nur Süßes!


----------



## RyzA (10. Januar 2022)

Caduzzz schrieb:


> Zum Frühstück wie im Film? Alteeer, nur Perverse hier
> Frühstück (bis 10Uhr) nur Süßes!


Da habe ich kein Problem mit. Ich kann mir Morgens auch Sausages reinpfeifen. Oder ne Pizza.


----------



## seventyseven (10. Januar 2022)

Caduzzz schrieb:


> Zum Frühstück wie im Film? Alteeer, nur Perverse hier
> Frühstück (bis 10Uhr) nur Süßes!


Morgens nach dem Aufwachen wird direkt die Fleischwurst ausgepackt!

Später zum Frühstück  dann Salami und Käse auf dem Brötchen


----------



## RyzA (10. Januar 2022)

Manchmal habe ich Morgens auch Lust auf süßes. Dann mache ich mir Brötchen oder Toast mit Marmelade.
Aber eigentlich trinke ich auch immer Kaffee mit Milch und Zucker. Davon mindestens 4 große Tassen.
Deswegen habe ich Morgens selten Hunger.


----------



## AzRa-eL (10. Januar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Aber eigentlich trinke ich auch immer Kaffee mit Milch und Zucker. Davon mindestens 4 große Tassen.
> Deswegen habe ich Morgens selten Hunger.


Kein Wunder, bei soviel Kaffee, Milch und Zucker müsste dein Bedarf an Kohlenhydraten locker gedeckt sein😅


----------



## HenneHuhn (10. Januar 2022)

seventyseven schrieb:


> Morgens nach dem Aufwachen wird direkt die Fleischwurst ausgepackt!
> 
> [...]



Attenzione, hier könnten auch Minderjährige mitlesen 

@T:

Tagliatelle mit gebratener Paprika, Champignons und so vegetarischen Bratstreifen.


----------



## Olstyle (10. Januar 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> und so vegetarischen Bratstreifen


Nach der "Veggie-Woche" mit Freunden bin ich sogar motiviert das ein oder andere Hack Gericht nochmal mit Soja-Granulat anzutesten. Beim Chili dürfte das eigentlich auch nicht viel am Geschmack drehen. 
Nur bin ich irgendwie nicht motiviert dafür einen zweiten Supermarkt anzufahren und in "meinem" Markt scheint es nur das vorgemixte Pseudofleisch aus dem Kühlregal zu geben. Das widerstrebt mir deutlich mehr.


----------



## RyzA (10. Januar 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Nach der "Veggie-Woche" mit Freunden bin ich sogar motiviert das ein oder andere Hack Gericht nochmal mit Soja-Granulat anzutesten.


Ich hatte mitlerweile verschiedene vegane  Produkte von Rügenwalder ausprobiert. Die schmeckten ganz gut.
Aber sind auch nicht ganz billig. Rügenwalder macht mitlerweile mehr Umsatz mit veganen Produkten als mit Fleischprodukten.
Andere "Bio" Produkte auch probiert... die waren aber teilweise widerlich. Nur alleine vom aussehen.
Das hat man aber erst später nach öffnen der Packung gesehen.


----------



## HenneHuhn (10. Januar 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Nach der "Veggie-Woche" mit Freunden bin ich sogar motiviert das ein oder andere Hack Gericht nochmal mit Soja-Granulat anzutesten. Beim Chili dürfte das eigentlich auch nicht viel am Geschmack drehen.
> Nur bin ich irgendwie nicht motiviert dafür einen zweiten Supermarkt anzufahren und in "meinem" Markt scheint es nur das vorgemixte Pseudofleisch aus dem Kühlregal zu geben. Das widerstrebt mir deutlich mehr.



Bei Rossmann gibt es auf jeden Fall das Soja-Granulat-Zeug, das sich gut für Chili oder Bolo eignet. Ich weiche das Zeug meist ein mit einer Mischung aus Gemüsebrühe, Tomatenmark und allem, was das Gewürzregal in der passenden Richtung hergibt. 
Bei Sachen, wo Tomate nicht gut passt, kommt Senf ran stattdessen.


----------



## seventyseven (10. Januar 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Nach der "Veggie-Woche" mit Freunden bin ich sogar motiviert das ein oder andere Hack Gericht nochmal mit Soja-Granulat anzutesten. Beim Chili dürfte das eigentlich auch nicht viel am Geschmack drehen.
> Nur bin ich irgendwie nicht motiviert dafür einen zweiten Supermarkt anzufahren und in "meinem" Markt scheint es nur das vorgemixte Pseudofleisch aus dem Kühlregal zu geben. Das widerstrebt mir deutlich mehr.


Hole Wurst/Fleisch nur noch vom Metzger. Das ganze abgepackte Zeug ist doch Schei**



HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Attenzione, hier könnten auch Minderjährige mitlesen



Also ich weiß ja nicht, was du wieder denkst...


----------



## Caduzzz (10. Januar 2022)

"Soja Granulat"...hört sich ja schon abschreckend an^^ 
Habe ja nix gegen Tofu (vor allem als Geschmacksträger), aber als "Fleisch Ersatz" würde ich eher zu Seitan greifen.

btt: heute gab's Resteauflauf. Also Kartoffeln, Broccoli, Zucchini, Eier, Käse ab in den Ofen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (10. Januar 2022)

Caduzzz schrieb:


> "Soja Granulat"...hört sich ja schon abschreckend an^^


Gleicher Gedanke! Bei Granulat muss ich mehr an Waschmittel, als an etwas essbaren denken


----------



## chill_eule (10. Januar 2022)

Das Soja-Granulat sollte man auch stets "außerhalb der Reichweite von Kindern aufbewahren"


----------



## Schori (10. Januar 2022)

In Bolognese ist Soja Granulat ganz ok, man merkt kaum einen Unterschied.

Ich hab heute Spätzle angebraten und ne Champions Rahm Soße dazu kredenzt. War lecker.


----------



## HenneHuhn (10. Januar 2022)

Caduzzz schrieb:


> "Soja Granulat"...hört sich ja schon abschreckend an^^
> Habe ja nix gegen Tofu (vor allem als Geschmacksträger), aber als "Fleisch Ersatz" würde ich eher zu Seitan greifen.
> 
> [...]


Soja-Schnetzel trifft es auch eher. What ever. Seitan lässt sich eher schlecht als Hackfleischersatz verwenden. Aber generell ist Seitan auch recht überflüssig geworden (für mich zumindest), seit es gute und recht bezahlbare Produkte gibt, die in Geschmack und Textur doch deutlich näher an Fleisch rankommen (bitte nicht wieder eine Pseudodiskussion darüber, "vegan/vegetarisch" ist keine Geschmacksvorliebe). Ich würde mich heute jedenfalls nicht mehr stundenlang in die Küche stellen um Mehl auszuwaschen, anschließend das pure Gluten zu verprügeln und es zu guter Letzt in absurd überwürzter Brühe stundenlang köcheln zu lassen... Dann lieber ein Quorn-Steak oder so kaufen.


----------



## RyzA (11. Januar 2022)

Nudelauflauf mit Curry-Sahnesauce, Hähnchenbruststreifen und Aprikosen. Und Käse überbacken.


----------



## Olstyle (11. Januar 2022)

Apple Crumble, noch warm 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caduzzz (11. Januar 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Seitan lässt sich eher schlecht als Hackfleischersatz verwenden.


Habe ich nie behauptet. Seitan als Fleisch-Ersatz, im vegetarischen Gulasch oder so. Vielleicht habe ich am Thema vorbei geredet, da es ja anscheinend um Hackfleischersatz bzw.- Bolognese ging und ich anfange mit "Fleisch" (nicht Hackfleisch), mein Fehler.


HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Produkte gibt, die in Geschmack und Textur doch deutlich näher an Fleisch rankommen (bitte nicht wieder eine Pseudodiskussion darüber, "vegan/vegetarisch" ist keine Geschmacksvorliebe).



Wenn du von Geschmack und Textur bei vegetarischen Fleisch-Ersatz Produkten redest ist das natürlich eine Geschmacksvorliebe. Das hat nichts mit "Pseudodiskussion" zu tun.

btt:
heute Thunfischpizza gemacht


----------



## RyzA (11. Januar 2022)

Toast mit Pastirma. Ich mag den würzigen Geschmack.


----------



## soulstyle (12. Januar 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AzRa-eL (12. Januar 2022)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Diät?


----------



## soulstyle (12. Januar 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Diät?


Jep langsam die Essgewohnheiten wiedwer ändern damit ich nicht schlagartig Ernährung umstellen muss.


----------



## seventyseven (12. Januar 2022)

Also ohne Soße mit Kokosmilch als Basis könnte ich das nicht essen.


----------



## RyzA (12. Januar 2022)

Pellkartoffel mit Sahnehering.


----------



## AzRa-eL (12. Januar 2022)

seventyseven schrieb:


> Also ohne Soße mit Kokosmilch als Basis könnte ich das nicht essen.


Gerade Soßen weglassen ist das A und O bei einer Diät würde ich mal behaupten.


----------



## seventyseven (12. Januar 2022)

Ich kann auch eine Diät mit Soße machen.

Eine Diät funktioniert auf Dauer nur wenn man sich nicht zu extrem einschränkt. Bewusst machen was man isst und wann bringt am Ende den Erfolg. Dein Gehirn wird das trockene Zeug auf Dauer nicht mitmachen.

Defizite über 500kcal sind am Ende nur kontraproduktiv.

Zum Ernährungsberater gehen. Der rechnet dir deinen Kalorienbedarf aus und dann wird gezählt. Wenn das mal verinnerlicht ist und dann auch eine gewisse Disziplin Einzug erhält, kann das Zählen auch wegbleiben.

Muss aber am Ende jeder selber wissen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (12. Januar 2022)

seventyseven schrieb:


> Ich kann auch eine Diät mit Soße machen.


Ja, aber...


seventyseven schrieb:


> Defizite über 500kcal sind am Ende nur kontraproduktiv.


...wird halt mit Soßen sehr schnell erreicht. Soßen schmecken halt gut, weil sie viel Fett haben. Wenn man den Fett wegnimmt, kann man sich auch gleich die Soße sparen


----------



## seventyseven (12. Januar 2022)

Ich weiß ja nicht was er beruflich macht, deshalb am besten zum Ernährungsberater.

Als Handwerker (Anlagenmechaniker SHK) war mein Bedarf, realistisch gesehen, zwischen 3000-4000 kcal/Tag.
Du kannst dir vorstellen wie der Wechsel zum Schreibtisch, gelinde gesagt  "Reinknallt".

Vom Ernährungsberater gibt's dann eine Tabelle für deinen Kalorienbedarf bis zum Zielgewicht.

Also je nach Beruf kann man Fressen ohne Ende oder man muss Ersatz finden.

Geschnittene Karotte und Gurke mit Aioli z.B. Ist der absoluter Killer. Selbergemachte Aioli macht die Geschichte dann noch besser.


----------



## Olstyle (12. Januar 2022)

Aioli ist zu 2/3 reines Öl, da hilft schon ersetzen durch Tsatsiki.


----------



## soulstyle (12. Januar 2022)

Alles schmeckt mit Öl Fett und Soßen besser.
Jedoch sind 100 ml Öl als Beispiel ca 900 Kcal. Je nach dem was für Öl..... .
Dafür kann ich fast 2 volle eiweßreiche (gebe zu, ist dröge) Mahlzeiten essen.
Und wer HUNGER hat ist auch das trockene Zeug.
Wer Appetitt hat, braucht Soßen um es runter zu bekommen.
Wer im Kaloriendefizit lebt, kann auch mit Sahnetorten abnehmen.
Problem, das man Hunger bekommt und zwangsläufig isst.
Geheimnis bei der Sache ist, viel Füllstoff mit viel Eiweis und Balaststoffen / Gemüse zu essen.
Also viel Volumen und niedrigen Kaloriengehalt.
Damit verdrängt man immer wieder den Hunger.......und nimmt wenig Kalorien auf................und ist ständig satt.


seventyseven schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht was er beruflich macht, deshalb am besten zum Ernährungsberater.
> 
> Als Handwerker (Anlagenmechaniker SHK) war mein Bedarf, realistisch gesehen, zwischen 3000-4000 kcal/Tag.
> Du kannst dir vorstellen wie der Wechsel zum Schreibtisch, gelinde gesagt  "Reinknallt".
> ...


Büro Job!
Ich mache jedes Jahr eine erfolgreiche Diät.  (~10-12Kg nehme ich ab)
Im Winter geht es wieder hoch.
Wenn man sich mit dem Thema auseinandersetzt, und nicht krank oder massiv übergewichtig ist, kann man es auch langsam lerne und Erfahrung sammeln.

( 5-6 mal die Woche Bodybuilding a´2 Stunden).


----------



## RyzA (12. Januar 2022)

Mettbrötchen mit Zwiebeln.


----------



## soulstyle (12. Januar 2022)

Immer noch Diät
Keine Kohlenhydrate...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AzRa-eL (12. Januar 2022)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Immer noch Diät
> Keine Kohlenhydrate...


Erinnert mich an meine Low Carb Kur letztes Jahr - da hab ich 6 Wochen nur so gelebt. Hab mich danach allerdings auch leicht wie ein Vogel gefühlt. Mache ich dieses Jahr auf jeden Fall wieder.


----------



## RyzA (12. Januar 2022)

Einseitige Diäten sind nichts was man dauerhaft beibehalten kann.
Daran sind quasi alle auf lange Sicht gescheitert.
Deswegen lieber von allen etwas und auf die tägliche Kalorienbilanz gucken.
An einen Tag in der Woche einen "Cheatday" machen, wo man sich etwas mehr oder kalorienreicheres gönnen kann.


----------



## soulstyle (12. Januar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Einseitige Diäten sind nichts was man dauerhaft beibehalten kann.
> Daran sind quasi alle auf lange Sicht gescheitert.
> Deswegen lieber von allen etwas und auf die tägliche Kalorienbilanz gucken.
> An einen Tag in der Woche einen "Cheatday" machen, wo man sich etwas mehr oder kalorienreicheres gönnen kann.


Ja ausgewogen auf die lange distanz ist die beste Ernährung, aber am Ende der  Diät switche ich auch auf low carb und 4- 5L Wasser  am Tag rüber. Also viel Gemüse, Fleisch, Fisch, Molkereiprodukte.  Meiner Meinung nach sind 2 Monate (im Sommer) keine lange Distanz. Ich persönlich esse auch vom Appetit her weniger)Trick ist halt carbs langsam zu reduzieren und nicht von heute auf Morgen. Cheatday finde ich wird  falsch umgesetzt. Eher reefeed day mit normaler / gut bürgerlichen Mahlzeit.
Aber jeder hat so seine Erfahrung und Gewohnheiten.


----------



## seventyseven (12. Januar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Einseitige Diäten sind nichts was man dauerhaft beibehalten kann.
> Daran sind quasi alle auf lange Sicht gescheitert.
> Deswegen lieber von allen etwas und auf die tägliche Kalorienbilanz gucken.
> An einen Tag in der Woche einen "Cheatday" machen, wo man sich etwas mehr oder kalorienreicheres gönnen kann.


Bin ich ganz deiner Meinung.

Ich hab vor 4 Jahren 28kg abgenommen und war trotzdem noch im KFC oder BurgerKing. Für mich war einfach Kalorienzählen das beste. Ich habe mich bis auf Süßgetränke nicht eingeschränkt. Einschränken sorgt nur für Gelüste und das wiederum zu Heißhunger.

Mein Kollege schwört auf Suppendiäten. Ja, Super 10kg abgenommen und nach Ende 15 wieder drauf.

Quasi für 5€ gebückt und 50€ fliegen aus der Tasche.


Heute Gab es Tomaten, Paprika und Karottenstreifen mit Knoblauchquark und zwei Habanero-Salami Brotescheiben mit einem Stück Brie.
Habe mir heute Mittag aber auch noch zwei Croissants reingebuttert  

Würde mich Stark wundern, wenn ich heute auf über 1500kcal komme .


----------



## soulstyle (12. Januar 2022)

seventyseven schrieb:


> Bin ich ganz deiner Meinung.
> 
> Ich hab vor 4 Jahren 28kg abgenommen und war trotzdem noch im KFC oder BurgerKing. Für mich war einfach Kalorienzählen das beste. Ich habe mich bis auf Süßgetränke nicht eingeschränkt. Einschränken sorgt nur für Gelüste und das wiederum zu Heißhunger.
> 
> ...


Ist doch Top wenn Du so klarkommst.
Ich esse  in meiner "Diät" (ist eher eine bewustere Ernährung und keine Diät) auch ab und an Fastfood  und 1 mal in der Woche 500 Gramm Eis  und nehme trotzdem ab) Wochenbilanz Kaloriendefizit halt. 
Aber freut mich für Dich.


----------



## Eyren (12. Januar 2022)

Man darf auch nicht vergessen der normale Bürger macht eine Diät oder Ernährungsumstellung wie z.b. dein Kalorienzählen @seventyseven  für das Wohlbefinden und um Gewicht zu verlieren.

@soulstyle  macht ja Bodybuilding und so wie ich das verstanden habe auf höherem Niveau. 

Sprich es geht nicht mehr darum Gewicht als solches zu verlieren sondern die geringen Fettmengen die unter der Haut eingelagert sind zu verbrennen so das feinste Muskelpartien zum Vorschein kommen.

Da wird man einfach nur mit Kalorien zählen nicht weiter kommen. Da sollte man sich schonmal mit seinem eigenen Stoffwechsel beschäftigt haben und wissen wie der Körper reagiert.

Und leider auch verzichten lernen.

Wobei Reis, Brokkoli und Hühnchen echt oldschool ist


----------



## soulstyle (13. Januar 2022)

Eyren schrieb:


> Man darf auch nicht vergessen der normale Bürger macht eine Diät oder Ernährungsumstellung wie z.b. dein Kalorienzählen @seventyseven  für das Wohlbefinden und um Gewicht zu verlieren.
> 
> @soulstyle  macht ja Bodybuilding und so wie ich das verstanden habe auf höherem Niveau.
> 
> ...


Ich versuche es zumindest. Höheres Niveau wäre zu weit hergeholt, aber versuche es im Rahmen des Freizeitsports optimal wie möglich zu gestalten.


----------



## Eyren (13. Januar 2022)

Dein Freizeitsport ist 5-6x die Woche Bodybuilding. 

Nun gehe ich davon aus, so wie du schreibst, das du mehr machst als 15min Ergometer.

Und auch mehr als der durchschnittliche 16 Jährige Bizepstrainierer der abends in der Disco flext. 

Also doch im Vergleich trainierst du auf einem hohem Niveau.


----------



## seventyseven (13. Januar 2022)

Mein Frühstück 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mit SUCUK...


----------



## RyzA (13. Januar 2022)

@seventyseven : Etwas dunkel aber sonst bestimmt lecker.  

Heute Mittag hatten wir uns Nudelaufläufe vom Italiener bestellt. Die waren mega lecker.
Ich hatte Tortellini in einer Fleischsoße mit Sahne und Gehackten. Mit Käse überbacken.


----------



## seventyseven (13. Januar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> @seventyseven : Etwas dunkel aber sonst bestimmt lecker.
> 
> Heute Mittag hatten wir uns Nudelaufläufe vom Italiener bestellt. Die waren mega lecker.
> Ich hatte Tortellini in einer Fleischsoße mit Sahne und Gehackten. Mit Käse überbacken.


Problem war mein Senf war seit dem 21.03.21 abgelaufen, da musste ich erstmal zu meinen Vorräten rennen und den neueren finden und wieder zurück in die Küche. 
Mit Butter geht das nun mal schnell.


----------



## AzRa-eL (13. Januar 2022)

seventyseven schrieb:


> Mein Frühstück
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ehrenmann!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Selbstgemachte Pide🥰


----------



## RyzA (13. Januar 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Selbstgemachte Pide🥰


Die sehen sehr gut aus! 

Wir machen uns gleich  italienisches Focaccia Brot mit Knoblauch und Rosmarin fertig.
Essen wir mit Butter.


----------



## HenneHuhn (13. Januar 2022)

Haben heute übriggebliebene Essen aus der Kantine unserer Bewohner zu Mittag gefuttert. Hähnchenkeulen, Salzkartoffeln, Rotkohl, Soße. Für so Menü-Schalen echt gar nicht schlecht! Dass es vielleicht nicht den Geschmack der Leute trifft, kann ich mir aber durchaus vorstellen.


----------



## RyzA (13. Januar 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Hähnchenkeulen, Salzkartoffeln, Rotkohl, Soße. Für so Menü-Schalen echt gar nicht schlecht! Dass es vielleicht nicht den Geschmack der Leute trifft, kann ich mir aber durchaus vorstellen.


Warum? Ist doch ein leckeres und für mich "normales" Essen. Ausser das ich das eher mit Rouladen oder Braten kenne als Hähnchenkeulen. Bzw mit Hähnchenschnitzel kenne ich das auch.

Mit Knödel anstatt Kartoffeln auch sehr lecker.
Wir haben sowieso mal zu Weihnachten andere Knödel gekauft. Semmelknödel. Die kaufen wir jetzt nur noch.
Weil die haben mehr Geschmack als die normalen(fertigen)  Kartoffelknödel.
Meine Frau hat auch schon Knödel auf polnische Art selber gemacht. Die nennen sich dort "Kopytka". Sehr lecker!


----------



## HenneHuhn (13. Januar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Warum? Ist doch ein leckeres und für mich "normales" Essen. [...]


Du kommst aber auch nicht frisch aus einem arabischen Land oder vom südöstlichen Balkan


----------



## RyzA (13. Januar 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Du kommst aber auch nicht frisch aus einem arabischen Land oder vom südöstlichen Balkan


Stimmt. Ich hatte was verwechselt und gedacht du arbeitest im Altenheim.


----------



## chill_eule (14. Januar 2022)

Toast Hawaii


----------



## chill_eule (14. Januar 2022)

Foto hab ich auf dem Handy, aber das k4ck forum meckert, dass die Datei zu groß ist


----------



## RyzA (14. Januar 2022)

Zott Sahnejoghurt Bratapfel.


----------



## Olstyle (14. Januar 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Foto hab ich auf dem Handy, aber das k4ck forum meckert, dass die Datei zu groß ist


Snapseed hilft, hab da längst ein PCGH fähiges Preset als Standard Exportfunktion.

@Topic: Schnelle Küche, Spaghetti mit Grönland Garnelen, Kirschtomaten und Knofi in Öl.


----------



## AzRa-eL (14. Januar 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Schnelle Küche, Spaghetti mit Grönland Garnelen, Kirschtomaten und Knofi in Öl.


Lecker, müssen wir auch mal wieder machen. Guten Appetit!


----------



## chill_eule (14. Januar 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Snapseed hilft, hab da längst ein PCGH fähiges Preset als Standard Exportfunktion.


Mindestens schon ein Arbeitsschritt zuviel, aber Danke!


----------



## seventyseven (15. Januar 2022)

Zu Abend gab es Brotscheiben mit Tomatensoße, Sucuk und Emmentaler. Knusprig aus dem Ofen. 

Zum Nachtisch gab es heute für mich eine Apfel-Dinkeltasche und einen Eierlikör-Berliner den ich Geschenkt bekommen habe. 

Man hätte mir beim Verzehr nicht zuschauen dürfen  
War das eine Schweinerei...


----------



## RyzA (15. Januar 2022)

Heute Mittag machen wir uns Chili con Carne selber. Aber dieses mal keine Fertigmischung von Knorr oder Maggi.
Mal probieren nach einen Rezept. Davon gibt es ja recht viele auf Seiten wie Chefkoch & Co.
Die essen wir dann mit Nudeln. Mögen wir so am liebsten.


----------



## Olstyle (15. Januar 2022)

Cumin/Kreuzkümmel nicht vergessen aber vorsichtig einsetzen, dann wird es was.


----------



## AzRa-eL (15. Januar 2022)

Breakfast



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Edit: Die Brotstücke sind selbstgebackene Maisbrote nach Balkan-Rezeptur.


----------



## RyzA (15. Januar 2022)

Hier mal ein Bild vom fertigen Gericht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



es war sehr lecker!


----------



## HenneHuhn (15. Januar 2022)

Dieses WE ist Self-Care angesagt. Keine Termine, nicht ausgehen. Einfach abschalten und den lieben Gott einen guten Mann sein lassen.

Und daher gebe ich mir heute Abend eine richtige Knoblauch-und-Zwiebel-Gönnung:
Cevapcici, Tomatenreis, Krautsalat, Zaziki, ordentlich frische Zwiebelringe, eingelegte Oliven und Feta.


----------



## chill_eule (15. Januar 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Cevapcici, Tomatenreis, Krautsalat, Zaziki, ordentlich frische Zwiebelringe, eingelegte Oliven und Feta.


Geil! 

Man kann nie genug Knoblauch ins Essen machen.
Wenn ich ein Rezept lese mit der Angabe "2-3 Zehen Knoblauch", dann sehe ich dort "2*+*3 Zehen Knoblauch"


----------



## AzRa-eL (15. Januar 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Geil!
> 
> Man kann nie genug Knoblauch ins Essen machen.
> Wenn ich ein Rezept lese mit der Angabe "2-3 Zehen Knoblauch", dann sehe ich dort "2*+*3 Zehen Knoblauch"


Und das geile ist, dass man sogar ohne schlechtes Gewissen reinhauen kann, weil das Zeug verdammt gesund ist. Da wir versuchen so weit wie möglich Medikamente zu vermeiden und natürlich zu leben, lässt meine  Frau Honig und Knoblauch in Wasser einziehen, bis es sirupartig wird; perfekt gegen Erkältung!


----------



## RyzA (15. Januar 2022)

Knoblauch geht immer. Mir ist auch egal ob ich danach rieche.


----------



## chill_eule (15. Januar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Mir ist auch egal ob ich danach rieche.


Genau!
Man selbst riecht sich ja nicht


----------



## RyzA (15. Januar 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Genau!
> Man selbst riecht sich ja nicht


Und andere die das mit einen zusammen essen auch nicht.


----------



## der_yappi (16. Januar 2022)

Gerade ne schöne Spaghetti Carbonara gmacht








						Spaghetti Carbonara
					

Mira Maurer verspricht uns wohliges Glück an kalten Tagen. Ein großer Teller mit Spaghetti Carbonara ist das beste Mittel gegen Ostwind und Schneegestöber.




					www.swrfernsehen.de
				




Das Rezept hab ich letztes Jahr schon mal gemacht.
Jetzt hatte ich noch gewürfelten Schinkenspeck über und gedacht dafür lässt er sich doch noch gut verwenden.
Das ist mein Mittagessen für Morgen in der Firma


----------



## RyzA (16. Januar 2022)

Selbstgemachter Apfelkuchen von meiner Mutter.


----------



## Olstyle (16. Januar 2022)

Gerade nach Monaten mal wieder beim Lieblingsinder gewesen. 
Papadam und Pakoras als Vorspeisen, danach Lamm Tikka aus dem Tandori Ofen.


----------



## Caduzzz (16. Januar 2022)

@RyzA

Sieht ja fast aus wie eine "Bolognese"  ejal, Hauptsache es schmeckt!

Kannst ja mal versuchen: Chili con Carne à la Caduzzz (für 3 Personen(?))

Jeweils eine Dose (ca.400g?) Rote Kidneybohnen, schwarze Kidneybohnen, dicke weiße Bohnen.
4-5 rote Zwiebeln, 2-3 (oder mehr) Knoblauchzehen
3-4  Tomaten, (+paar getrocknete Tomaten), 1/3 Tube Tomatenmark
ca. 400g rote Paprika
Glas/Dose Mais (ca.280g?)
400g Hackfleisch (Rind)
Saft einer 1/2 Zitrone
1 bis X getrocknete Chili und/oder 1 EL Jalapenos aus dem Glas
Bund frischer Koriander, wenn man es mag

Zwiebeln, Knoblauch, getrocknete Chili, Hack in Olivenöl anbraten
Tomatenmark rein
kleingeschnippelte Paprika und Tomaten hinzu
Bohnen und Mais hinzu
Hitze gut um die Hälfte reduzieren und köcheln lassen bis Paprika sich zusehends auflöst, bißchen einkochen lassen
mit Kreuzkümmel(Kumin), Pfeffer, Salz, Rosmarin abschmecken (Kumin nach Bedarf-ist ja nicht jedermanns Sache)
1/2 Bund Koriander mit rein

frisches Baguette/Weißbrot zu, Koriander als Garnierung


----------



## RyzA (16. Januar 2022)

Caduzzz schrieb:


> @RyzA
> 
> Sieht ja fast aus wie eine "Bolognese"  ejal, Hauptsache es schmeckt!


Ja es hat sehr gut geschmeckt.  


Caduzzz schrieb:


> Kannst ja mal versuchen: Chili con Carne à la Caduzzz (für 3 Personen(?))
> 
> Jeweils eine Dose (ca.400g?) Rote Kidneybohnen, schwarze Kidneybohnen, dicke weiße Bohnen.
> 4-5 rote Zwiebeln, 2-3 (oder mehr) Knoblauchzehen
> ...


Dicke weiße Bohnen mögen wir nicht.  Ich muß schon für meinen Sohn die Kidneybohnen immer raussuchen weil er die nicht mag. Und das scharfe Zeug lassen wir auch weg.
Ansonsten danke für das Rezept!


----------



## AzRa-eL (16. Januar 2022)

Dieser Thread ist ne wahre Hassliebe - Ständig läuft mir das Wasser im Mund hier zusammen, ohne irgendwo real reinbeißen zu können^^


----------



## Caduzzz (16. Januar 2022)

@RyzA 

Ah, naja OK, kann ich dann verstehen. Die weißen Bohnen und das "scharfe Zeug" kann man ja weg lassen....oder du und deine Gattin macht euch mal einen scharfen Abend, wenn Sohnemann bei Freunden ist


----------



## RyzA (16. Januar 2022)

Caduzzz schrieb:


> @RyzA
> 
> Ah, naja OK, kann ich dann verstehen. Die weißen Bohnen und das "scharfe Zeug" kann man ja weg lassen....oder du und deine Gattin macht euch mal einen scharfen Abend, wenn Sohnemann bei Freunden ist


Bei scharfen Sachen ist es genau umgekehrt. Da isst Sohnemann schärfer als wir.


----------



## der_yappi (17. Januar 2022)

Heute Morgen gibts in der Firma Berliner (also das was wir hier in BaWü unter Berliner verstehen)


----------



## RyzA (17. Januar 2022)

Bei uns gibt es heute selbstgemachte Pizza.
Meine Frau hatte gestern schon zwei Bleche voll gebacken. Eins ist noch da.
Mit Schinken, Salami, Champignons und Käse überbacken.


----------



## HenneHuhn (17. Januar 2022)

Beim gestrigen Bestellen wohlweislich noch einen Secherspack Pizzabrötchen mit Thunfisch-Füllung mitgeordert, die werden jetzt zusammen mit einem kleinen, gemischten Salat das Abendessen.


----------



## seventyseven (17. Januar 2022)

Gemüse-curry mit Reis




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AzRa-eL (17. Januar 2022)

seventyseven schrieb:


> Gem[se/currz


Whut?!


----------



## seventyseven (17. Januar 2022)

Ups. Habe vorhin beim God of War spielen auf die Tastatur gehauen (sah keinen anderen Ausweg).

Hat mein Layout auf English gestellt.


----------



## RyzA (17. Januar 2022)

Eine Apfelberliner frisch vom Bäcker.


----------



## Olstyle (17. Januar 2022)

Gerade gab es Paprik-Hähnchen. Oh Mann haut Cumin beim würzen rein. Ich hab mich getraut einen einzigen Streuer-Stoß zu 600g Fleisch zu packen und das war schon fast zu viel.


----------



## Caduzzz (17. Januar 2022)

Heute jabs: Rattenkotze...Ratatouille, wejetarisch mit ohne Fleisch edit: +Reis


----------



## Caduzzz (18. Januar 2022)

Heute gab's Linsensuppe. Und das ganze Gemüse mit dem neuen Messer geschnipplet, ein Traum!


----------



## AzRa-eL (18. Januar 2022)

Meine Frau hat mich heute mit nem seltsamen Salat überrascht: Chicorée, Orangenstücke, Walnüsse und einen Schuß Honig. 

Erst seltsam, dann voll lecker!


----------



## Caduzzz (18. Januar 2022)

Chicorée find ich super. Mit Orange/Mandarine und Walnüssen ist doch klasse


----------



## RyzA (18. Januar 2022)

Caduzzz schrieb:


> Heute gab's Linsensuppe. Und das ganze Gemüse mit dem neuen Messer geschnipplet, ein Traum!


Linsensuppe  mit einen Schuss Essig?
Mit Fleisch oder Wursteinlage?


----------



## AzRa-eL (18. Januar 2022)

Caduzzz schrieb:


> Chicorée find ich super. Mit Orange/Mandarine und Walnüssen ist doch klasse


Ja, war es auch. Aber erst irgendwie auch komisch, weil unsere Salate normalerweise sehr säuerlich, salzig und oft scharf sind. Das dagegen war einfach was ganz neues für mich. Eher fruchtig und süß mit nem leichten scharfen Chicorée Beigeschmack. Aber ich bin offen für Neues und könnte mir vorstellen es häufiger zu essen


----------



## Caduzzz (18. Januar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Linsensuppe  mit einen Schuss Essig?
> Mit Fleisch oder Wursteinlage?



Mit 'nem Schuss Essig(!) und, da wir keine Würstchen(zumindest Wiener o.ä.) mögen, hab ich aus Bequemlichkeit heute ein wenig Räucherspeck rein gemacht (so fertiger aus der Packung, normalerweise mache ich gerne ein Stück Bauchspeck rein, welchen ich vorher ein wenig anbrate/auslasse)


----------



## RyzA (18. Januar 2022)

Caduzzz schrieb:


> Mit 'nem Schuss Essig(!) und, da wir keine Würstchen(zumindest Wiener o.ä.) mögen, hab ich aus Bequemlichkeit heute ein wenig Räucherspeck rein gemacht (so fertiger aus der Packung, normalerweise mache ich gerne ein Stück Bauchspeck rein, welchen ich vorher ein wenig anbrate/auslasse)


Lecker!!! 

Topic: Ich mache mir gleich erstmal noch zwei Toasts mit Pastirma.
Dann ist er alle.


----------



## AzRa-eL (18. Januar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Lecker!!!
> 
> Topic: Ich mache mir gleich erstmal noch zwei Toasts mit Pastirma.
> Dann ist er alle.


Du musst bei so viel Sucuk, Pastirma und Kavalli aufpassen, sonst wachst du noch eines morgens auf und birden biri Türkçe konuşmayı başlarsın ve hiç kimse seni anlamaz ki


----------



## RyzA (18. Januar 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Du musst bei so viel Sucuk, Pastirma und Kavalli aufpassen, sonst wachst du noch eines morgens auf und birden biri Türkçe konuşmayı başlarsın ve hiç kimse seni anlamaz ki


Ich liebe die türkische Küche. 

Ich verfolge auch diesen Channel immer wieder gerne:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uzDYelGQ5cg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ahmet hat schon ganz viele Kochvideos gemacht. Backen kann er auch.


----------



## Caduzzz (18. Januar 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> birden biri Türkçe konuşmayı başlarsın ve hiç kimse seni anlamaz ki


Super! 
bißchen OT: habe echt kein Talent Sprachen zu lernen, aber was ich glaube ganz gut kann ist Sprachen zu imitieren, Melodie und Betonung etc. (plus passende+ablenkende Gestik)
Kurz: als ich noch an einer Grundschule gearbeitet habe habe ich mal mit einem kleinen Kerl aus der vierten Klasse "türkisch" gesprochen. Dabei habe ich nur die Inhaltsstoffe seiner Kaugummipackung vorgelesen 
Aber er war doch ziemlich positiv überrascht  ("..Sie können ja türkisch!?, Herr Caduzzz")


----------



## seventyseven (18. Januar 2022)

Schmandbrötchen (Schmand, Tomatenmark, Ei, Emmentaler, Salz, Cayennepfeffer, Oregano) mit den Sucuk Resten die ich noch habe.


----------



## AzRa-eL (18. Januar 2022)

Caduzzz schrieb:


> Super!
> bißchen OT: habe echt kein Talent Sprachen zu lernen, aber was ich glaube ganz gut kann ist Sprachen zu imitieren, Melodie und Betonung etc. (plus passende+ablenkende Gestik)


Sei nicht so bescheiden! Dazu gehört auch schon ein gewisses Sprachverständnis 

Ich bin letztens über einen Artikel gestolpert, der über eine junge Frau (Anfang 20) handelte die 15 Sprachen fließend beherrscht, und darunter waren japanisch, isländisch, chinesisch, arabisch und tok pisin (Landessprache von Papua Neuginea). Aber das Krasseste war die  Antwort auf die gute Frage, in welcher Sprache sie träumt. Sie meinte, sie träumt in verschiedenen Sprachen jeweils mit Untertiteln in Deutsch 

Ihre "Superfähigkeit" ist quasi das linguistische Äquivalent zum fotografischen Gedächtnis, habe leider den Fachbegriff dieses Phänomens vergessen. Sie hat zum Beispiel niederländisch an einen Tag gelernt und brauchte für paar andere Sprachen auch nur wenige Wochen. Schon geil so was.


----------



## HenneHuhn (19. Januar 2022)

Meine Kolleginnen machen mich fertig... zur Mittagspause wollten sie unbedingt zu Hans im Glück (Burgerkette). Jetzt sind wir alle so vollgefressen, dass wir kaum arbeitsfähig sind 

Aber war lecker! (Hatte einen vegetarischen Burger mit Walnuss-Patty, Ziegenkäse, Preiselbeersoße und Süßkartoffelfritten)


----------



## Caduzzz (19. Januar 2022)

Walnuss-Patty hört sich schon mal gut an, aber Ziegenkäse sowieso!

(meine Mutter hat mich vor einiger Zeit _mal wieder_ enterbt als ich erzählte, dass ich Ziegenkäse gekauft habe  )


----------



## seventyseven (19. Januar 2022)

Ziegenkäse mit Honig zum Frühstück ist Ok, ansonsten mag ich den aber auch nicht. Dann lieber Feta. Das geht zu allem.

Hab vor kurzem Rote Bete-Spaghetti (100% Rote Bete) mit Zwiebeln und Feta gemacht. War echt Lecker. 

Jetzt hab ich Hunger


----------



## HenneHuhn (19. Januar 2022)

seventyseven schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Hab vor kurzem Rote Bete-Spaghetti (100% Rote Bete) mit Zwiebeln und Feta gemacht. War echt Lecker.
> 
> [...]



Ich bin an mehr Infos bzw. einem Rezept interessiert!


----------



## AzRa-eL (19. Januar 2022)

seventyseven schrieb:


> Ziegenkäse mit Honig


Wie bitte was?!?


----------



## seventyseven (19. Januar 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Wie bitte was?!?











						Ziegenkäse mit Honig
					

Mit dem Aroma von Lavendel.




					www.fuersie.de
				




Passt Super zu Brötchen mit Butter.



HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Ich bin an mehr Infos bzw. einem Rezept interessiert!


Brauchst im Endeffekt nur Rote-Bete und jagst die durch den Spiralschneider. Bei uns im Edeka werden die aber auch schon so verkauft.

Zwiebeln in Olivenöl und dann die rohen Rote Bete Streifen rein. Dann Feta samt Saft und etwas Pfeffer dazu und fertig.

Hab es als Frühstück gegessen und fand es echt Super. Werde es demnächst nochmal machen mit Hühnchen, Zwiebeln, Paprika und grobem Parmesan.


----------



## AzRa-eL (19. Januar 2022)

seventyseven schrieb:


> Ziegenkäse mit Honig
> 
> 
> Mit dem Aroma von Lavendel.
> ...


Klingt interessant. Muss ich mal probieren. Danke für den Link!


----------



## seventyseven (19. Januar 2022)

Heute Abend gabs Schupnudeln, karamelisierte Zwiebeln, Paprika mit etwas Gouda. Damit sind mal die Reste aus dem Kühlschrank.

Als Nachtisch noch ein bisschen vom Half-Baked Ben&Jerry's Eis


----------



## Caduzzz (19. Januar 2022)

Ziegenkäse mit Honig bzw. mit Honig/Zucker glasiert...leeecker!  
Rote Beete und Ziegenkäse, noch leckerer!!!


----------



## seventyseven (19. Januar 2022)

Ich bin aktuell total auf Rote Bete. Kann man einfach zu allem Essen. Hatte 5 Gläser eingelegten auf Vorrat und die sind alle weg,

Ich dachte zwar eines Morgens mal auf der Toilette ich habe Darmkrebs und/oder Innere Blutungen, bis ich dann bemerkte was ich die ganzen Tage über gegessen habe... 

Finde es einfach total Erfrischend wenn man es kühl als Beilage isst. Der Saft landet auch im Magen.

Mal schauen ob ich auch von außen Rot werde


----------



## Caduzzz (19. Januar 2022)

Solange du nicht nach Erde riechst ist alles gut 
edit: hatte den vor Jahren schon paar Male einlegt. Kochen, mit Saft/Wasser ins Glas und Knoblauchzehen (nach Lust und Laune) hinzu, lecker.


----------



## RyzA (20. Januar 2022)

Heute Mittag bestellen wir vom Italiener.
Ich nehme wieder Tortelliniauflauf mit Fleischsauce. Mein Sohn auch.
Meine Frau mit 3 Nudelsorten.
Sehr lecker!


----------



## soulstyle (20. Januar 2022)

KALORIENARM UND EIWEISSHALTIG


----------



## AzRa-eL (20. Januar 2022)

soulstyle schrieb:


> KALORIENARM UND EIWEISSHALTIG


Lieber Soulstyle, ich weiß "gesund und so" aber ich will nur weinen, wenn ich das sehe 🤣


----------



## HenneHuhn (20. Januar 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Lieber Soulstyle, ich weiß "gesund und so" aber ich will nur weinen, wenn ich das sehe 🤣


Was ist denn an Fischfilet, Garnelen, Kichererbsen und Brokkoli traurig? Oo


----------



## AzRa-eL (20. Januar 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Was ist denn an Fischfilet, Garnelen, Kichererbsen und Brokkoli traurig? Oo


Wenn du es so aufzählst liest es sich sehr gut. Aber es sieht so farblos ohne Soße aus. Diät halt.


----------



## chill_eule (20. Januar 2022)

Die zwei einzelnen Broccoli-Röschen sehen wirklich etwas traurig aus, der Rest geht eigentlich.

Da fehlt aber definitiv Sauce!


----------



## seventyseven (20. Januar 2022)

Etwas Tomate, Paprika, Wasser, Gemüsebrühe, Salz, Pfeffer, Oregano. Paprika, Tomate etwas andünsten dann Kurz in den Mixer.

Die Soße hat keinerlei Fett und Kalorien sind fast nicht existent.

Damit wird aus einem Trauerspiel auch eine Mahlzeit. Diät hin oder her. So wird doch nur gegessen weil man keine Alternativen kennt.


----------



## HenneHuhn (20. Januar 2022)

Heute zum ersten Mal diese Woche Zeit zum Kochen gehabt. 
Es gab Ratatouille, dazu schwarzen Wildreis und oben drüber habe ich noch etwas Feta gebröselt.


----------



## soulstyle (21. Januar 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Lieber Soulstyle, ich weiß "gesund und so" aber ich will nur weinen, wenn ich das sehe 🤣


Ich weine auch während des essens ehrlich


----------



## soulstyle (21. Januar 2022)

So Frühstück.
Ohne Brot oder ähnliches.








						Fırında Yumurtalı Ispanak Tarifi | Kevserin Mutfağı - Yemek Tarifleri
					

Ispanaklı yumurtanın hayranı oldukça fazladır. Ben bu sefer ıspanaklı yumurtayı fırında yaptım. Görsel olarak oldukça iyi sonuç verdi özellikle üzerindeki domatesler sayesinde. Dilimlenerek servis edilebiliyor oluşu da ayrı bir kolaylığı elbette. Eğe



					www.kevserinmutfagi.com


----------



## RyzA (22. Januar 2022)

Bei uns gab es heute einen Schweinelachsbraten mit Mettfüllung. Dazu Semmelknödel, Bratensauce und Rotkohl.  
Das Bild habe ich irgendwie vergessen.


----------



## der_yappi (22. Januar 2022)

Nachdem König Kretschmann, Winnie I. vor Weihnachten die Impfgültigkeit von 6 auf 3 Monate runter gesetzt hat und mir das mit dem Test um Essen zu gehen zu blöd war und ich gestern geboostert wurde, war ich heute wieder mal beim Italiener essen...

*Pizza Vegetale und ein Salätchen*


----------



## RyzA (22. Januar 2022)

Rest vom Schweinebraten. Mit Senf.


----------



## seventyseven (23. Januar 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


~700kcal, ordentliche Portion.


----------



## RyzA (24. Januar 2022)

Chicken Wings und Farmer Pommes. Heute mal ganz einfach gemacht.


----------



## Caduzzz (24. Januar 2022)

Mal wieder ein Bild posten, schnelle japanisch inspirierte (Japan inspiriert..? egal..) Küche




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten war ich letzte Woche nicht so kreativ bzw. ziemlich durcheinander^^
Von Teriyaki Hühnchen, über Ratatouille zu Linsensuppe und zurück zu Nudeln einfach mit Olivenöl+Parmesan+Basilikumblättern


----------



## AzRa-eL (24. Januar 2022)

Caduzzz schrieb:


> Mal wieder ein Bild posten, schnelle japanisch inspirierte (Japan inspiriert..? egal..) Küche
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich finde, dass das voll lecker aussieht, wie immer. Bei dir wäre ich echt gern mal zum japanisch Essen eingeladen. Aber irgendwie ist es auch erklärungsbedürftig. Was sehen wir da?^^


----------



## RyzA (24. Januar 2022)

Beim rötlichen hätte ich auf Lachs getippt. Ist das etwas anderes?


----------



## AzRa-eL (24. Januar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Beim rötlichen hätte ich auf Lachs getippt. Ist das etwas anderes?


Genau, hätte ich auch getippt. Das andere hat auf jeden Fall einen schwarzen Sushi-Gürtel^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Coronabedingt Abendessen auf meinem Schreibtisch vorm Monitor. Fühle mich fast wieder wie ein Kind, als Oma mir netterweise Essen aufs Tablett ins Kinderzimmer brachte, während ich Mega Drive zockte. Gott, bin ich hängengeblieben 😂


----------



## Caduzzz (24. Januar 2022)

Danke Jungs. 

Das ist japanischer Reis (am Ende leicht verfeinert, im Topf, mit 3-4 Tropfen Sesamöl), Lachs angebraten (nur nen Hauch Butter) plus Spitzer Teriyaki Marinade-kurz gewendet.
Tamagoyaki (das Eieromelette..etwas zu grob, aber ich übe noch) mit Nori umwickelt. Frischer Ingwer, Frühlingszwiebeln (bißchen grob geschnitten gestern) und Sesam zur Garnierung.
Das war's. Knappe 30 min. Reis kochen+ziehen lassen dauert am längsten, aber nebenbei kann man den Rest vorbereiten


----------



## AzRa-eL (24. Januar 2022)

Caduzzz schrieb:


> Danke Jungs.
> 
> Das ist japanischer Reis (am Ende leicht verfeinert, im Topf, mit 3-4 Tropfen Sesamöl), Lachs angebraten (nur nen Hauch Butter) plus Spitzer Teriyaki Marinade-kurz gewendet.
> Tamagoyaki (das Eieromelette..etwas zu grob, aber ich übe noch) mit Nori umwickelt. Frischer Ingwer, Frühlingszwiebeln (bißchen grob geschnitten gestern) und Sesam zur Garnierung.
> Das war's. Knappe 30 min. Reis kochen+ziehen lassen dauert am längsten, aber nebenbei kann man den Rest vorbereiten


Mashaallah, du hast es echt drauf! Ich bin schon voll heiß darauf auch bald loszulegen. Musst mir dann mal ein gutes Einsteiger-Messer empfehlen


----------



## seventyseven (24. Januar 2022)

Karottenstreifen angebraten mit Jalapeno und Knoblauch Quark/CremeFraiche dazu Feta und Köttbullar.
Brauche aktuell einfach Feta.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RyzA (24. Januar 2022)

seventyseven schrieb:


> Karottenstreifen angebraten mit Jalapeno und Knoblauch Quark/CremeFraiche dazu Feta und Köttbullar.


Krasse Kombination!  


Topic: Käsestange vom Bäcker. Dazu Kakao.


----------



## seventyseven (24. Januar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Krasse Kombination!
> 
> 
> Topic: Käsestange vom Bäcker. Dazu Kakao.



War erstaunlich gut. Karotte stopft mit der Feta Kombi ziemlich krass. Liege hier und kann nicht mehr atmen.

Wollt zuerst Nudeln mit den Karottenstreifen machen konnte mich dann aber nicht auf die Sauce einigen. Dann wurde es halt etwas Spartanisch. 

Mein Griechischer Leib hat die Tage einfach ein starkes verlangen nach diesem Grundnahrungsmittel, genannt Feta.
Mein Spartaner Körper muss ja durch irgendetwas gestählt werden.


----------



## RyzA (24. Januar 2022)

seventyseven schrieb:


> Liege hier und kann nicht mehr atmen.


Ein Kumpel von mir mal per Whatsapp "Habe gerade meinen zweiten Döner gegessen... kann kaum noch atmen."
Ich zu ihm "Spül runter mitn Bier!"  Dann war er am lachen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (24. Januar 2022)

seventyseven schrieb:


> Mein Griechischer Leib hat die Tage einfach ein starkes verlangen nach diesem Grundnahrungsmittel, genannt Feta.


Ich hätte es eben fast schon ausgeschrieben gehabt, aber dann dachte määh die Stereotyp-Karte kann auch mal stecken bleiben. Aber gut zu wissen, dass du auch dafür zu haben bist


----------



## RyzA (25. Januar 2022)

Heute Mittag gibt es mal wieder Spaghetti mit Rahmspinat (TK   ), Frischkäse und Knoblauch.


----------



## Caduzzz (25. Januar 2022)

Er hat "Rahmspinat" gesagt"...


----------



## HenneHuhn (25. Januar 2022)

Caduzzz schrieb:


> Er hat "Rahmspinat" gesagt"...



Alles herhören: niemand hat irgend jemanden zu steinigen, bevor ich nicht diese Pfeife geblasen habe. Habt ihr verstanden? Selbst wenn, und ich möchte, dass das absolut klar ist, selbst wenn irgend jemand "Rahmspinat" sagt!


----------



## seventyseven (25. Januar 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Alles herhören: niemand hat irgend jemanden zu steinigen, bevor ich nicht diese Pfeife geblasen habe. Habt ihr verstanden? Selbst wenn, und ich möchte, dass das absolut klar ist, selbst wenn irgend jemand "Rahmspinat" sagt!



*steinwegleg*


----------



## RyzA (26. Januar 2022)

Lahmacun & Pide von "Kallavi".  

Köfte haben wir auch noch davon.


----------



## seventyseven (26. Januar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Lahmacun & Pide von "Kallavi".
> 
> Köfte haben wir auch noch davon.


Kavalli sponsoring incoming.


----------



## HenneHuhn (26. Januar 2022)

seventyseven schrieb:


> Kavalli sponsoring incoming.



Nein nein, diesmal geht es um Kallavi, das musst du schon richtig lesen! Das ist wie der ewige Bruderkrieg zwischen linkem Twix und rechtem Twix 

@T: ein Schoko-Croissant, das von der Mittagspause noch übrig war. Etwas später wird es dann weitere Resteverwertung geben: gebratenes Paprika-Zwiebel-Gemüse, dazu vegetarische "Mango-Curry"-Bällchen, Hummus und einen Sesamring.


----------



## AzRa-eL (26. Januar 2022)

Ich hatte eben eine sehr maskuline Mahlzeit: Ein Haufen Koteletts mit fetter Speckschicht am Rand. Bisschen Salat dazu als Beilage, und ein selbstgemachtes Yufka. Beschde!


----------



## chill_eule (26. Januar 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> eine sehr maskuline Mahlzeit





AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Bisschen Salat dazu als Beilage


Der Salat bestand dann hoffentlich aus Speck, Käse, Zwiebeln?


----------



## HenneHuhn (26. Januar 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Ich hatte eben eine sehr maskuline Mahlzeit: Ein Haufen Koteletts mit fetter Speckschicht am Rand. Bisschen Salat dazu als Beilage, und ein selbstgemachtes Yufka. Beschde!



Schon allein vom Lesen wird mein Bart länger und voller!


----------



## AzRa-eL (26. Januar 2022)

Passt. Ich sehe nämlich aus wie Kratos.


----------



## seventyseven (26. Januar 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Passt. Ich sehe nämlich aus wie Kratos.



Ich bin Kratos.

@T

Bacon&Egg mit Butter-Brötchen


----------



## HenneHuhn (26. Januar 2022)

seventyseven schrieb:


> Ich bin Kratos.
> 
> @T
> 
> Bacon&Egg mit Butter-Brötchen



Oh cool, was für ein Zufall! Ich wollte dich schon immer mal fragen, von welcher mächtig-männlichen Marke dein Make-Up ist!


----------



## seventyseven (26. Januar 2022)

Also es nennt sich "Deimos Birthmark". Kratos hat sich diese als andenken an Deimos (Kratos kleiner Bruder) Tätowieren lassen. 
Deimos wurde von Ares und Athena entführt und später getötet. Das ist der Hauptgrund warum Kratos den Olymp zerhäckselt. 

Deimos hatte eben diese Flecken auf dem Körper und eine Prophezeiung besagt, dass diese Person den Olymp stürzen wird.

War am Ende dann auch war, zwar hat Deimos den Olymp nicht gestürzt aber er war der Auslöser.


----------



## HenneHuhn (26. Januar 2022)

seventyseven schrieb:


> Also es nennt sich "Deimos Birthmark". Kratos hat sich diese als andenken an Deimos (Kratos kleiner Bruder) Tätowieren lassen.
> Deimos wurde von Ares und Athena entführt und später getötet. Das ist der Hauptgrund warum Kratos den Olymp zerhäckselt.
> 
> Deimos hatte eben diese Flecken auf dem Körper und eine Prophezeiung besagt, dass diese Person den Olymp stürzen wird.
> ...


Also L'Oréal?


----------



## RyzA (26. Januar 2022)

seventyseven schrieb:


> Kavalli sponsoring incoming.





HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Nein nein, diesmal geht es um Kallavi, das musst du schon richtig lesen! Das ist wie der ewige Bruderkrieg zwischen linkem Twix und rechtem Twix


Ich hatte mich sonst immer vertan. Die Marke heisst Kallavi und nicht Kavalli.  


Topic: Selbstgemachte Maistaler. Sehr lecker!


----------



## Caduzzz (26. Januar 2022)

Lecker!
Aber "Kavalli" liest sich besser..wir wissen was gemeint ist!😉


----------



## HenneHuhn (26. Januar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich hatte mich sonst immer vertan. Die Marke heisst Kallavi und nicht Kavalli.
> 
> 
> Topic: Selbstgemachte Maistaler. Sehr lecker!



Maistaler? Tell me more, pls!


----------



## RyzA (26. Januar 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Maistaler? Tell me more, pls!


Rezept für 2 Personen:

1 Dose Mais
2 Eier
100 Gramm Mehl
Salz
Pfeffer

Den Mais pürieren in einer Schüssel. Dann die zwei Eier da rein und 100 Gramm Mehl.
Dann noch Salz und Pfeffer dazu. Vermischen. In der Pfanne kleinere Kleckse von der Masse mit Öl anbraten.

*Edit:* Man kann da auch noch Kräuter mit reinmachen.


----------



## Eyren (27. Januar 2022)

Frühstücksquark:

250g Magerquark
1 "Schluck" Milch 1.8%
20g Whey Schokolade
50g Haferflocken
1 Birne

Ca.

508 kcal
59g KH
53g Protein
6g Fett


----------



## RyzA (27. Januar 2022)

Selbstgemachter Chicken-Cheeseburger. Sehr lecker.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eyren (27. Januar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Selbstgemachter Chicken-Cheeseburger. Sehr lecker.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wat macht das Grünzeug da?

Denk doch mal an deine Gesundheit!

Ein weiser Mann sagte einst:

"Salat macht krumme Beine."

Der einzige Weg Salat zu verzehren wäre wenn du den vorher für mindestens 5minuten fritierst. Das tötet diese gefährlichen Vitamine ab.

OT:

Big King XXL mit 2 extra Pattys, große Pommes mit Ketchup und große Cola Zero.

Man beachte die Zero! Auf Kalorien achten ist wichtig....


----------



## Olstyle (27. Januar 2022)

Eyren schrieb:


> Wat macht das Grünzeug da?


SSIO:
"Scheiß auf Salat, hol den Big King XXL
Mein Hausarzt verschreibt mir den Big King XXL
Wenn du auf deine Gesundheit achtest
Hol dir statt 'nem Apfel einfach mal den Big King XXL"


----------



## AzRa-eL (27. Januar 2022)

"Vom Salat schrumpft der Bizeps"

- Kollegah


----------



## Eyren (27. Januar 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> SSIO:
> "Scheiß auf Salat, hol den Big King XXL
> Mein Hausarzt verschreibt mir den Big King XXL
> Wenn du auf deine Gesundheit achtest
> Hol dir statt 'nem Apfel einfach mal den Big King XXL"


Ich musste nun wirklich Google fragen was du mir mit SSIO mitteilen möchtest.

Nach kurzem Stöbern der angezeigten Texte revidiere ich meine Aussage...

Kinder esst mehr Obst und Gemüse damit ihr nicht wie SSIO endet.


----------



## HenneHuhn (27. Januar 2022)

Eyren schrieb:


> Ein weiser Mann sagte einst:
> 
> "Salat macht krumme Beine."


Ich dachte, nen krummen Rücken? Ach neee, das war was anderes... 

Das einzige, was ich neben der asymmetrischen Salatverteilung an dem RyzA sein Chicken-Cheeseburger auszusetzen habe: der Käse ist nicht ausreichend geschmolzen 😛


----------



## AzRa-eL (27. Januar 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mokka ist schon was Feines! Einen Gutgemachten erkennst du an der Schaumbildung😍


----------



## Eyren (27. Januar 2022)

Sieht aus wie Kaffee 

Aber schönes Geschirr haben das gleiche mit schwarzem Schnörkel


----------



## AzRa-eL (27. Januar 2022)

Eyren schrieb:


> Sieht aus wie Kaffee


Ähem ja, Mokka-Kaffee. Noch nie getrunken?


----------



## Eyren (27. Januar 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Ähem ja, Mokka-Kaffee. Noch nie getrunken?


Doch war nur Spaß....

Ich bin glaub zu blöde für die emojis dachte das versteht man ....


----------



## HenneHuhn (27. Januar 2022)

Eine Kollegin hat für das Team Börek gebacken, klassisch mit Schafskäse und Spinat (leider hat sie den Schafskäse mit Frischkäse "gestreckt", damit er nicht so salzig ist. Salzig wäre es mir lieber gewesen, aber trotzdem sehr lecker!). Da war nach der Mittagspause noch was von übrig, das hat sie mir mitgegeben. Und das werde ich jetzt sach- und fachgerecht verspachteln.


----------



## RyzA (27. Januar 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Ähem ja, Mokka-Kaffee. Noch nie getrunken?


Davon klappen sich bei mir die Zehnägel hoch. So stark ist der. 

Italienischer Espresso ist auch sehr stark.


----------



## AzRa-eL (27. Januar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Davon klappen sich bei mir die Zehnägel hoch. So stark ist der.
> 
> Italienischer Espresso ist auch sehr stark.


Espresso ist stärker als Mokka. Aber das sind für mich als Kaffee-Liebhaber nur Nuancen. Ich kann den ganzen lieben Tag verschiedene Kaffeesorten in mich schütten. Liebe es❤

Wir haben hier um die Ecke einen Sizilianer, der im ganzen Umkreis bekannt ist für sein Kaffee und saisonales Eis. Der macht Kaffee mit so ner originalen 15 Bar Maschine und richtig guten Bohnen - seine stärkste Sorte ist Energy Drink Niveau😍


----------



## RyzA (27. Januar 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Ich kann den ganzen lieben Tag verschiedene Kaffeesorten in mich schütten. Liebe es❤


"Normalen" Kaffee trinke ich auch viel. 
Zu Hause meistens frisch aufgebrüht im Keramikfilter. 
Der ist von der Stärke  her "Medium".


----------



## HenneHuhn (27. Januar 2022)

Was versteht ihr unter "Stärke"? Intensität des Aromas? Bitterkeit? Koffeingehalt? Ein durchschnittlicher Espresso hat pro hundert Milliliter weniger Koffein als ein durchschnittlicher Filterkaffee, soweit ich weiß. Aber schmeckt halt hundert Mal intensiver


----------



## RyzA (27. Januar 2022)

Kann man den Koffeingehalt überhaupt schmecken?  
Ich meine primär die Bitterkeit und auch die Intensität.


----------



## HenneHuhn (27. Januar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Kann man den Koffeingehalt überhaupt schmecken?
> Ich meine primär die Bitterkeit und auch die Intensität.


Sehr sensible Menschen sollen den Koffeingehalt jedenfalls deutlich spüren


----------



## RyzA (27. Januar 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Sehr sensible Menschen sollen den Koffeingehalt jedenfalls deutlich spüren


Spüren ja.... aber schmecken?


----------



## Olstyle (27. Januar 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Ein durchschnittlicher Espresso hat pro hundert Milliliter weniger Koffein als ein durchschnittlicher Filterkaffee, soweit ich weiß. Aber schmeckt halt hundert Mal intensiver





HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Sehr sensible Menschen sollen den Koffeingehalt jedenfalls deutlich spüren


Deswegen trinke ich auch gelegentlich mal einen Espresso während du bei der großen Tasse Filterkaffee quasi direkt den Notarzt bestellen kann so haut mich das Koffein um.


----------



## RyzA (27. Januar 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Deswegen trinke ich auch gelegentlich mal einen Espresso während du bei der großen Tasse Filterkaffee quasi direkt den Notarzt bestellen kann so haut mich das Koffein um.


Ich kenne welche die trinken den ganzen Tag nur Energiedrinks. Das ist noch viel krasser finde ich.


----------



## AzRa-eL (27. Januar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich meine primär die Bitterkeit


Ich hatte mal Koffeintabletten, die sehr viel Koffein hatten und die waren extrem bitter. Also ja, je mehr Koffein umso bitterer der Geschmack würde ich sagen. Wobei Bitterstoffe auch viel mit dem Röstungsgrad zu tun hat.


----------



## RyzA (28. Januar 2022)

Gut gewürzter Schmorkohl mit Nudeln.


----------



## HenneHuhn (28. Januar 2022)

Beim Chinesen bestellt. Rindfleisch mit grüner Paprika, Bambus, Zwiebeln, Knoblauch in pikanter Hoisin-Soße. Und eine Peking-Suppe. 

Überdurchschnittlich gut, bin positiv überrascht!


----------



## RyzA (28. Januar 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Beim Chinesen bestellt. Rindfleisch mit grüner Paprika, Bambus, Zwiebeln, Knoblauch in pikanter Hoisin-Soße. Und eine Peking-Suppe.


Ohne Reis oder Nudeln?


----------



## HenneHuhn (28. Januar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ohne Reis oder Nudeln?



Doch, normaler Reis. Aber das ist ja nun Standard.


----------



## RyzA (28. Januar 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Doch, normaler Reis. Aber das ist ja nun Standard.


Welche nehmen auch lieber Nudeln als Reis. Wie wir.


----------



## seventyseven (28. Januar 2022)

Reis ist DIE Beilage zu allem. 

Ich muss mal wieder mit Hackfleisch gefüllte Paprika machen und Reis dazu...


----------



## AzRa-eL (28. Januar 2022)

Ich hab zu lange geschwiegen. Es muss jetzt gesagt werden: BROT!

Brot ist DIE Beilage zu Allem.


----------



## Olstyle (29. Januar 2022)

Gestern beim Spanier des Vertrauens vom Kumpel. Als der Laden schon komplett leer war gab's noch ein paar Runden Hierbas mit dem Chef. Vorher eine Tapas Überraschungsplatte mit unter anderem Gambas im Bierteig und Schwein in Whiskey-Sauce. Dazwischen eine Crema Catalana.


----------



## HenneHuhn (29. Januar 2022)

Süßen Couscous.

Mit frischen Apfelstückchen, Rosinen, Mandeln, Ahornsirup und Zimt.


----------



## RyzA (29. Januar 2022)

Wir essen heute noch den Rest von der Kohl-Nudelpfanne.
Man kann da auch Gehacktes reinmachen, aber wir wollten mal wieder bewußt auf Fleisch verzichten.


----------



## seventyseven (29. Januar 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Ich hab zu lange geschwiegen. Es muss jetzt gesagt werden: BROT!
> 
> Brot ist DIE Beilage zu Allem.


Als Grieche kann ich Brot zu Reis und Reis zu Brot essen. Liegt aber wohl auch daran, dass es immer 20 Beilagen gibt wenn ich bei der Familie esse.


----------



## AzRa-eL (29. Januar 2022)

seventyseven schrieb:


> Als Grieche kann ich Brot zu Reis und Reis zu Brot essen. Liegt aber wohl auch daran, dass es immer 20 Beilagen gibt wenn ich bei der Familie esse.


Glaub mir, dass ist nicht nur den Griechen eigen 

Bei uns gibt es den Scherz: Wir essen sogar Brot mit Brot.


----------



## RyzA (29. Januar 2022)

Als Dessert noch einen Sahnejoghurt "Amarena Kirsche" von Zott. Davon könnte ich nen 500 ml Becher essen, wenn es den gäbe. So gut schmeckt der.  Aber auch nicht gerade kalorienarm.  
Von Puddings schmecken uns die Mövenpick am besten.  Bourbon Vanille mit Schokostückchen.


----------



## chill_eule (29. Januar 2022)

Mach doch selbst.

500ml Joghurt kaufen, (Amarena-)Kirschen rein und zur Abrundung etwas Kirschsirup?


----------



## seventyseven (29. Januar 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Mach doch selbst.
> 
> 500ml Joghurt kaufen, (Amarena-)Kirschen rein und zur Abrundung etwas Kirschsirup?


Dann hat man aber nicht das "Weekend feeling".





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7d7vEDJ5n9A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## AzRa-eL (29. Januar 2022)

seventyseven schrieb:


> Dann hat man aber nicht das "Weekend feeling".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Endlich im passenden Thread


----------



## seventyseven (29. Januar 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Endlich im passenden Thread


Ich fand noch eine Gelegenheit.


----------



## RyzA (29. Januar 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Mach doch selbst.


Genauso wird man den nicht hinbekommen.


----------



## chill_eule (29. Januar 2022)

Ne, wahrscheinlich eher besser


----------



## RyzA (29. Januar 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Ne, wahrscheinlich eher besser


Anders ja... aber besser weiß ich nicht.


----------



## AzRa-eL (29. Januar 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Ne, wahrscheinlich eher besser





RyzA schrieb:


> Anders ja... aber besser weiß ich nicht.


Alles eine Frage des Geschmacks


----------



## seventyseven (29. Januar 2022)

Wie bekommst das "weekend feeling" einfach nicht in die Schüssel, wie soll das am Ende dann besser schmecken ?


----------



## RyzA (29. Januar 2022)

Selbst wenn ich exakt die selben Zutaten, aus der Liste vom gekauften Joghurt, da reintun würde, würde es anders schmecken. Weil man die genauen Mengenverhältnisse nicht kennt.
Man weiß nur das das was vorne steht, dass davon immer am meisten drin ist.


----------



## chill_eule (29. Januar 2022)

In deinem selbstgemachten "Amarena-Kirsch-Joghurt" könntest du wenigstens echte Amarena-Kirschen rein machen, im Gegensatz zum "Original" 

Amarena-Kirsch-Aroma lässt sich aber sicherlich auch online bestellen, dann bist du auch gut dabei um den Zott-Joghurt nachzubauen.


----------



## HenneHuhn (30. Januar 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> In deinem selbstgemachten "Amarena-Kirsch-Joghurt" könntest du wenigstens echte Amarena-Kirschen rein machen, im Gegensatz zum "Original"
> 
> Amarena-Kirsch-Aroma lässt sich aber sicherlich auch online bestellen, dann bist du auch gut dabei um den Zott-Joghurt nachzubauen.



Dann schmeckt es aber wieder nicht mehr "wie das Original" 

Kram wie Joghurt-Zubereitungen sind komplexe Produkte der Nahrungsmittelindustrie. Da ist jede Menge chemisches und verarbeitungsprozessbezogenes Know-How hinter. Das kann man zuhause nicht einfach so nachmachen. Wie man das ganze bewertet, also die Tatsache, dass die "Naturprodukte" dafür massiv verarbeitet und manipuliert werden, steht auf einem anderen Blatt.

@T: schwarze Bohnen in Chilli-Sauce, dazu ein Brötchen.


----------



## Eyren (30. Januar 2022)

Frittierte Sardellen als Vorspeise.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So als Hauptspeise dann 500g Steak.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Folienkartoffel




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und gebratene Chorizo




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caduzzz (30. Januar 2022)

Heute gab's einfachen + "schnellen" Ramen. Vegetarisch bis auf die "Ajitsuke Tamago", also die marinierten Eier. Dafür mit frittiertem Tofu, welcher später nochmal in einer Gochujang Soße gewendet worden ist. 
Quasi deutsche-japanische-koreanische Freundschaft


----------



## Olstyle (30. Januar 2022)

Deutsch Indische Freundschaft: Wollten eigentlich in nen alten Laden für was gut bürgerliches aber der ähnlich alte Wirt hatte keine Lust auf unangekündigte Gäste. Also doch zum Inder aber dort richtig gutes Schnitzel  mit Orangen-Curry gegessen.


----------



## RyzA (31. Januar 2022)

Tortellini in Schinken-Käsesauce.


----------



## Eyren (31. Januar 2022)

Gehacktesirgendwas.

Hackfleisch (Rind), Chilibohnen, schwarze Bohnen, Tomaten, Paprika, Zucchini, Zwiebel, Knoblauch, Pak Choi, Ingwer.... und Gewürze.

Keine Ahnung war so ein Reste verwerten.  Aber echt lecker.


----------



## seventyseven (31. Januar 2022)

Spaghetti Bolognese mit Paprika und Rote Bete (und ordentlich Parmesan).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RyzA (31. Januar 2022)

Ohne rote Bete würde ich das auch essen.


----------



## HenneHuhn (31. Januar 2022)

Vegetarische Paella (aus der Tiefkühlung)


----------



## RyzA (31. Januar 2022)

Rührei mit Schnittlauch auf frischen Graubrot.


----------



## AzRa-eL (31. Januar 2022)

Lasagne mit Spinat.


----------



## Caduzzz (31. Januar 2022)

@seventyseven 
MIT rote Beete hört sich gut an. Aber ist das so ein "Fertig-Streu-Parmesan(ersatz)"? Kinders.. neeneeneeee
Kann man doch nicht essen.


----------



## seventyseven (31. Januar 2022)

Caduzzz schrieb:


> @seventyseven
> MIT rote Beete hört sich gut an. Aber ist das so ein "Fertig-Streu-Parmesan(ersatz)"? Kinders.. neeneeneeee
> Kann man doch nicht essen.


Ist der von Edeka  Ich habe es mit Parmesanstücken von der Käsetheke mit Käsereibe probiert, aber da gewinnt einfach die Gemütlichkeit.


----------



## Caduzzz (31. Januar 2022)

Ich liebe Parmesan/Parmigiano Reggiano. Und ich plädiere: Geschmack über Faulheit!

Muss ja nicht von WMF sein, aber so etwas vom Prinzip her, super einfach und spülmaschinenfest:





__





						Laden…
					





					www.amazon.de
				




Glaub mir, 1000 Mal besser


----------



## soulstyle (31. Januar 2022)

Mit selbstgemachten Joghurtdressing, Avocado, Beerenmix, Kidneybohnen und Putenschinken. EIN traum.


----------



## Eyren (1. Februar 2022)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Mit selbstgemachten Joghurtdressing, Avocado, Beerenmix, Kidneybohnen und Putenschinken. EIN traum.


Ich brauch ne neue Brille. 

Ich hab den Teller für einen Pizzaboden gehalten und mich über diese perverse Kombination gewundert......

Sieht aber gut aus die Pizza


----------



## Eyren (1. Februar 2022)

Gott ist das eklig.....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Essen gab's Mealprep.

Reis, Pak Choi, Paprika, Lauchzwiebel.


----------



## Painkiller (1. Februar 2022)

Eyren schrieb:


> Gott ist das eklig.....


Cola trinkt man ohne Cherry eiskalt aus einer Glasflasche, du Banause.  

Bei mir gab´s Schnitzel!


----------



## RyzA (1. Februar 2022)

Curryreis mit Cevapcici und Knoblauchcreme.


----------



## AzRa-eL (1. Februar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Curryreis mit Cevapcici und Knoblauchcreme.


Ich bin ein simpler Jugo - ich lese Cevapcici, ich like ❤

Funfact: Cevap ist das abgewandelte Wort zu Kebab und cevapcici ist die Verniedlichungsform. Cevapcici bedeutet daher die Kebabchen🤓


----------



## seventyseven (1. Februar 2022)

Eyren schrieb:


> Gott ist das eklig.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Meine Devise war schon immer: Ganz oder gar nicht. 
Entweder Zuckerhaltige Getränke trinken oder gar keine, alles dazwischen ist doch einfach nur Müll.


----------



## chill_eule (1. Februar 2022)

Wo hast du denn die zuckerfreie Cherry-Coke her @Eyren ?

Die CCAG hat die doch wieder auf _mit Zucker_ umgestellt, weil die Zero-Variante wirklich zum kotzen schmeckt und es keiner mehr gekauft hat 

BTW. ich liebe Cherry-Coke!


----------



## HenneHuhn (1. Februar 2022)

Bulgursalat und einen Sesamring (aus dem Brutto-Markt um die Ecke von meiner Arbeitsstelle)


----------



## AzRa-eL (1. Februar 2022)

seventyseven schrieb:


> Meine Devise war schon immer: Ganz oder gar nicht.
> Entweder Zuckerhaltige Getränke trinken oder gar keine, alles dazwischen ist doch einfach nur Müll.


Davon abgesehen sind diese ganzen Alternativsüßungsmittel mindestens genauso schädlich. Stevia soll die einzige "gesunde" Alternative sein. Ich meine sogar, dass es von Coca Cola eine Stevia gesüßte Cola gab, mit nem grünen Branding kann das sein?


----------



## seventyseven (1. Februar 2022)

Die ist gefloppt und flog aus dem Sortiment.


----------



## HenneHuhn (1. Februar 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Davon abgesehen sind diese ganzen Alternativsüßungsmittel mindestens genauso schädlich. Stevia soll die einzige "gesunde" Alternative sein. Ich meine sogar, dass es von Coca Cola eine Stevia gesüßte Cola gab, mit nem grünen Branding kann das sein?



Ich erinnere mich, dass ein künstliches Süßungsmittel mal im Verdacht stand, krebsfördernd zu sein. Allerdings muss man glaube ich mittlerweile die Dinge, bei denen das noch NICHT behauptet worden ist, mit der Lupe suchen  
Die Forschung zu Nahrungsmitteln und Zusatzstoffen ist ein enorm umkämpftes Feld, wo wirtschaftliche und "ideologische" Interessen stark vertreten sind.


----------



## chill_eule (1. Februar 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> dass es von Coca Cola eine Stevia gesüßte Cola gab, mit nem grünen Branding kann das sein?





seventyseven schrieb:


> Die ist gefloppt und flog aus dem Sortiment.



Genau, wurde grad mal für ein bis eineinhalb(?) Jahre produziert.
Da haben die ne menge Geld versenkt  Nicht nur fürs Marketing, sondern auch für den MHD-Ersatz.
CCAG ersetzt nämlich 1zu1 die abgelaufene Ware und der Außendienstler hat damals immer mit den Ohren geschlackert, wenn er die Mengen bei uns gesehen hat, die *nicht* verkauft wurden 
(Und in anderen Läden wars ja das gleiche Desaster)
Ich glaub zu Anfang hatten wir eine Palette bestellt, und als Anreiz eine halbe gratis dazu bekommen.
Danach haben wir dann immer von der Ersatzware gelebt bis der Spuk dann irgendwann vorbei war 

Die schmeckte aber auch wirklich ekelig.
Süßtstoffe schmecke ich eh immer raus und finds bäh, aber Stevia ist da besonders schlimm


----------



## Eyren (1. Februar 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Wo hast du denn die zuckerfreie Cherry-Coke her @Eyren ?
> 
> Die CCAG hat die doch wieder auf _mit Zucker_ umgestellt, weil die Zero-Variante wirklich zum kotzen schmeckt und es keiner mehr gekauft hat
> 
> BTW. ich liebe Cherry-Coke!


Shell Tankstelle Abfahrt Wesseling.

Und ja die ist wirklich fies aber noch schlimmer ist 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Painkiller (1. Februar 2022)

Eyren schrieb:


> Und ja die ist wirklich fies aber noch schlimmer ist


Schlimmer geht immer! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AzRa-eL (1. Februar 2022)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Schlimmer geht immer!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wtf?!

Ich habe gestern in einer Serie eine Fanta Sorte gesehen, die ich nicht kenne, aber mir vorstellen könnte, dass sie gut schmeckt. Pine Apple also Ananas, aber Fanta kann das. Bei Fanta ist das ja quasi Tradition, dass sie zig Sorten haben. Oft schmecken sie mir aber auch.


----------



## HenneHuhn (1. Februar 2022)

Die beste Cola jedenfalls ist Fritz Kola-Kaffee. Und was "normale" Cola angeht: Afri.


----------



## Painkiller (1. Februar 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Ich habe gestern in einer Serie eine Fanta Sorte gesehen, die ich nicht kenne, aber mir vorstellen könnte, dass sie gut schmeckt. Pine Apple also Ananas, aber Fanta kann das.


Kann mir gut vorstellen das das schmeckt. Guck mal: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wtf! oO


----------



## AzRa-eL (1. Februar 2022)

Kennt jemand noch die durchsichtige Crystal Cola von Pepsi? Die floppte ja auch ziemlich. Wurde teilweise damit begründet, dass es bei den Leuten einfach nicht ankam etwas zu trinken was wie Cola schmeckt aber wie Sprite aussieht.


----------



## Painkiller (1. Februar 2022)

Nope, von der hab ich nie was gehört. oO


----------



## AzRa-eL (1. Februar 2022)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Kann mir gut vorstellen das das schmeckt. Guck mal:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das erinnert mich an diesen Spruch auf nem Shirt: Ich hab heute morgen Kaffee mit Red Bull aufgekocht - jetzt kann ich Geräusche sehen...


----------



## HenneHuhn (1. Februar 2022)

Das Auge isst halt mit. Durch optische Eindrücke wird eine Erwartungshaltung im Gehirn geweckt. Wenn die dann im Widerspruch zum eigentlichen Geschmack steht, ist das Gehirn verwirrt  Gibt da auch lustige Experimente (und experimentelle Restaurants) zu, wo entweder Nahrungsmittel in ganz ungewohnten, grellen Farben eingefärbt werden (mit Lebensmittelfarben, versteht sich) oder man im quasi Stockdunklen isst.


----------



## RyzA (1. Februar 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Die beste Cola jedenfalls ist Fritz Kola-Kaffee. Und was "normale" Cola angeht: Afri.


Ich trinke immer Pepsi Max. Die schmeckt mir von den "Zero Zucker" Colas am besten.


----------



## AzRa-eL (1. Februar 2022)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Nope, von der hab ich nie was gehört. oO







__





						Crystal Pepsi - Clear Cola - Limited Edition - 591ml Bottle - BBE 05/11/18 : Amazon.de: Lebensmittel & Getränke
					

Amazon.de: Crystal Pepsi - Clear Cola - Limited Edition - 591ml Bottle - BBE 05/11/18 - Jetzt bestellen! Große Auswahl & schneller Versand.



					www.amazon.de
				





HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Das Auge isst halt mit. Durch optische Eindrücke wird eine Erwartungshaltung im Gehirn geweckt. Wenn die dann im Widerspruch zum eigentlichen Geschmack steht, ist das Gehirn verwirrt  Gibt da auch lustige Experimente (und experimentelle Restaurants) zu, wo entweder Nahrungsmittel in ganz ungewohnten, grellen Farben eingefärbt werden (mit Lebensmittelfarben, versteht sich) oder man im quasi Stockdunklen isst.


Ja, ich erinnere mich sogar an eine Studie aus dem Bereich Ernährungspädagogik im Studium. Das war sehr interessant, die haben nämlich zwei Gruppen von Probanden ein und den selben Orangensaft einmal Grün gefärbt, Rot gefärbt und Gelb gefärbt zum Trinken gegeben und dabei diese dann skaliert bewertet lassen mit den Parametern Süß, Sauer und bitter. Ich glaube da kam dann raus, dass die grüne tendenziell bitterer, die rote süßer und die gelbe saurer schmeckte.


HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Das Auge isst halt mit.


Und die Nase trinkt mit. Da gibt es doch diese Geruchsaufsätze auf den Flaschen, die nur durch den Geruch das Wasser geschmacklich verändert. Ein Freund von mir hat diesen Aufsatz und meinte, dass es definitiv klappt. Ist glaube ich ne Erfindung von diesem TV Format Höhle der Löwen


----------



## RyzA (1. Februar 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Ja, ich erinnere mich sogar an eine Studie aus dem Bereich Ernährungspädagogik im Studium. Das war sehr interessant, die haben nämlich zwei Gruppen von Probanden ein und den selben Orangensaft einmal Grün gefärbt, Rot gefärbt und Gelb gefärbt zum Trinken gegeben und dabei diese dann skaliert bewertet lassen mit den Parametern Süß, Sauer und bitter. Ich glaube da kam dann raus, dass die grüne tendenziell bitterer, die rote süßer und die gelbe saurer schmeckte.


Ich hatte mal Wasser im Glas und dachte vorher es wäre Zitronenlimonade.
Danach war die Enttäuschung groß.


----------



## seventyseven (1. Februar 2022)

Paulaner Spezi ist alles was man an Zuckerhaltigen Getränke im Leben braucht.


----------



## Caduzzz (1. Februar 2022)

Als Kind fand' ich das immer super in Peru. Da gab's grüne, blaue, rote Limanaden..auch Götterspeisen/Wackelpudding  lauter schöne Farben (Mango, Pfirsich, Limone etc.) hier gabs nur geschmacklich langweiliges Rot und Grün. (ja ich mag Lebensmittelfarben  erinnert sich einer noch an das alte Dolomiti? So vor "Bio-Apfelsaft-Grün + eingekochtes-Erdbeerkompott-Rot..)

Trinke kaum noch so Limonaden, aber eine Liebe die hält ewig:
INCA KOLA



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gibt's leider, auch hier in Berlin mit einigen Südamerika Shops, nicht immer. Letztens per Zufall gefunden und zugeschlagen (plus Fotobeweis für die Verwandtschaft, die mich seit Jahren beliefert)


----------



## AzRa-eL (1. Februar 2022)

Caduzzz schrieb:


> Als Kind fand' ich das immer super in Peru. Da gab's grüne, blaue, rote Limanaden..auch Götterspeisen/Wackelpudding  lauterschöne Farben (Mango, Pfirsich, Limone etc.) hier gabs nur geschmacklich langweiliges Rot und Grün.
> 
> Trinke kaum noch so Limonaden, aber eine Liebe die hält ewig:
> INCA KOLA
> ...


Die würde ich auch gerne probieren. Wie würdest du den Geschmack beschreiben?

Edit: Die Guarana Limo in der grünen Dose neben der Inca Cola ist auch gut. Paar mal schon getrunken.


----------



## Caduzzz (1. Februar 2022)

Das ist "Hierba Luisa", so ein zitroniges Gras und bißchen Banane(?) + viel Zucker. Das Gras hat schon so einen eigenen Geschmack. (gibt's auch als Tee, schmeckt und riecht eher so wie Kleintierstroh riecht mit bißchen Zitrone^^ mMn)
Heutzutage ist da  nichts mehr "natürliches" drin...
Knalle Gelb, schön kalt getrunken...*gluckgluckgluck* aaaahhhh


----------



## Olstyle (1. Februar 2022)

Bestes Süßgetränk ist und bleibt Gösser Naturradler.
Zu futtern gibt es gerade ne schnelle Runde Spaghetti+Tomaten/Gambas/Knofi


----------



## Eyren (1. Februar 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Bestes Süßgetränk ist und bleibt Gösser Naturradler.
> Zu futtern gibt es gerade ne schnelle Runde Spaghetti+Tomaten/Gambas/Knofi


Mein sportliches Ich:

"Bestes Süßgetränk ist Wasser mit Minze, Ingwer und einem Hauch Honig."

Mein wahres Ich:

"GUINNESS! Sehr viel GUINNESS."

Ach und zu futtern gibt's dann Spitzkohl mit Hackfleisch. Nur abgeschmeckt mit Salz und Pfeffer also eher langweilig.


----------



## RyzA (1. Februar 2022)

2 x BiFi Ranger


----------



## seventyseven (2. Februar 2022)

Auf den Schreck mit dem Finanzamt, musste ich mir erstmal einen rechteckigen Krapfen/Berliner/Whatever gefüllt mit Pudding und Kirschen reinpfeffern. Jetzt ist wieder alles gut.


----------



## Caduzzz (2. Februar 2022)

Für's Wochenende hat sich die Gattin Falafel gewünscht; dann bekommt sie diese natürlich auch 

Heute gab's erstmal was anderes, was wohl? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AzRa-eL (2. Februar 2022)

Caduzzz schrieb:


> Heute gab's erstmal was anderes, was wohl?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Keine Ahnung, aber sieht verdammt vielversprechend aus 😆


----------



## chill_eule (2. Februar 2022)

Pfannkuchen mit Salami-Käse und/oder Schinken-Käse


----------



## Caduzzz (2. Februar 2022)

@AzRa-eL 
Seite 154, plus dem neuen Reis, welchen ich heute in einem "neuentdecktem" japanischen Lebensmittelgeschäft gekauft habe (nur die 1kg Packung, nicht den 10kg Sack^^)


----------



## HenneHuhn (2. Februar 2022)

Ne Tüte gemischte, saure Fruchtgummis. Stehen immer für nemarkfuffzich auf dem Tresen der Videothek (letzte in ganz Bremen) , die ich einzig und allein deshalb aufsuche, dass es auch ein DPD und GLS Paketshop ist. Für das gute Gewissen kaufe ich dann aber jedes Mal so eine kleine Tüte 

Und gleich gibt es Veggieburger.


----------



## AzRa-eL (2. Februar 2022)

Caduzzz schrieb:


> @AzRa-eL
> Seite 154, plus dem neuen Reis, welchen ich heute in einem "neuentdecktem" japanischen Lebensmittelgeschäft gekauft habe (nur die 1kg Packung, nicht den 10kg Sack^^)


Dir sollte man eine Japan-Rundreise schenken  warst du schon mal da?


----------



## RyzA (2. Februar 2022)

Antipasto. Gefüllte Paprika mit Frischkäse.


----------



## AzRa-eL (2. Februar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Antipasto.


Mein gestörtes Hirn sieht direkt mit dem inneren Auge eine Demonstration gegen Pasta mit Schildern und obigen Begriff drauf.


----------



## RyzA (2. Februar 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Mein gestörtes Hirn sieht direkt mit dem inneren Auge eine Demonstration gegen Pasta mit Schildern und obigen Begriff drauf.


Kann ich doch nichts für wenn das so heisst.


----------



## AzRa-eL (2. Februar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Kann ich doch nichts für wenn das so heisst.


Alles gut, ist ja nicht deine Schuld, dass ich einen leichten Dachschaden hab


----------



## HenneHuhn (3. Februar 2022)

Eine top gegrillte Dorade




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RyzA (3. Februar 2022)

Wustgulasch mit Nudeln. Wäre auch etwas für @AzRa-eL, da wir Gefügelbockwürstchen genommen haben.
Kein Schwein!


----------



## soulstyle (3. Februar 2022)

Eyren schrieb:


> Ich brauch ne neue Brille.
> 
> Ich hab den Teller für einen Pizzaboden gehalten und mich über diese perverse Kombination gewundert......
> 
> Sieht aber gut aus die Pizza


Da bringst Du mich aber auf neue Ideen


----------



## AzRa-eL (3. Februar 2022)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Da bringst Du mich aber auf neue Ideen


Ideen aus diesem Thread werden deine Diät unbarmherzig zerstören


----------



## HenneHuhn (3. Februar 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Ideen aus diesem Thread werden deine Diät unbarmherzig zerstören



"Ernährungsberater hassen diesen Trick!"


----------



## AzRa-eL (3. Februar 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> "Ernährungsberater hassen diesen Trick!"


Gut, der Stil meines Posts war deutlich genug


----------



## Olstyle (3. Februar 2022)

Nachdem es gestern aus Faulheit Linsensuppe gab: 
Schweinelende mit Champignons und Gorgonzola-Sauce, dazu frische Kartoffeln.


----------



## seventyseven (3. Februar 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Nachdem es gestern aus Faulheit Linsensuppe gab:
> Schweinelende mit Champignons und Gorgonzola-Sauce, dazu frische Kartoffeln.


Als bei mir gab es gestern aus Faulheit Pommes und Nuggets...


----------



## Eyren (3. Februar 2022)

Arbeitsbedingt 2 Tage Mülleimer spielen.

Gestern Big King XXL, Pommes, Cola.

Heute gibt's dann 

Döner  nur Fleisch, Zwiebel, Tzaziki und Schafskäse. 

Salat passt nicht mehr rein.


----------



## AzRa-eL (3. Februar 2022)

Eyren schrieb:


> Arbeitsbedingt 2 Tage Mülleimer spielen.
> 
> Gestern Big King XXL, Pommes, Cola.
> 
> ...


Hä? Zwiebel und Tzatziki ist doch schon Salat^^


----------



## chill_eule (3. Februar 2022)

Eyren schrieb:


> Salat passt nicht mehr rein.


Gut so


----------



## HenneHuhn (3. Februar 2022)

Ich finde ja, dass auch ein Döner gerade von der Kombination der Zutaten lebt. 

Und passend dazu: gleich gibt es noch einen kleinen gemischten Salat mit Feta und einem von gestern übrig gebliebenen Burger-Brötchen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (3. Februar 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Ich finde ja, dass auch ein Döner gerade von der Kombination der Zutaten lebt.


Wobei das auch viele leckere Variationen erlaubt.

Ich kenne viele - mich eingeschlossen - die den Döner so wie Eyren essen. Am liebsten vorher schön scharf aufs Brot doppelte Portion Lammfleisch, Zwiebeln bisschen Schafskäse, Tzatziki darüber und gib ihm!
Wo ich persönlich nicht mehr mitgehe, bei diesen ganzen Fancy-Neukreationen Pomm-Döner oder Salat-Döner. Wenn ich die Macht darüber hätte, würde ich es verbieten, dass etwas ohne Fleisch Döner sich nennen darf 
Döner steht sogar begrifflich für drehenden Spieß - sorry, da bin ich sehr fundamental unterwegs^^


----------



## chill_eule (3. Februar 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Döner steht sogar begrifflich für drehenden Spieß - sorry, da bin ich sehr fundamental unterwegs^^


Was "Döner" heißen darf ist in Deutschland sogar gesetzlich festgelegt:





__





						Döner Kebab oder Hackfleischspieß? | Nds. Landesamt für Verbraucherschutz und Lebensmittelsicherheit
					





					www.laves.niedersachsen.de
				




Manche Buden werden dann so kreativ und nennen ihre Teile: "Drehspieß-Tasche"


----------



## AzRa-eL (3. Februar 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Was "Döner" heißen darf ist in Deutschland sogar gesetzlich festgelegt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interessant hier geht es aber ausdrücklich um den Begriff Döner Kebab, Pomm-Döner dagegen sehe ich als Begriff in Köln sehr oft. Wahrscheinlich hat aber nur keiner dagegen geklagt, oder es ist erlaubt, weil Kebab nicht dabei steht.


----------



## chill_eule (3. Februar 2022)

"Döner" ist ja nur die Kurzform von "Döner Kebap" und laut Verordnung gleich gestellt.

Siehe:




__





						Laden…
					





					www.lgl.bayern.de
				





> Die alleinige Angabe „Döner“ ist synonym zur Bezeichnung „Döner Kebab“ zu sehen.




Sobald "richtiges" Döner-Kebap-Fleisch im Pomm-Döner ist, darf der auch so heißen. 
Ansonsten ist das eigentlich "Pommes mit Hackfleisch"

PS: Ich liebe Pomm-Döner, mit Cocktailsauce


----------



## Eyren (3. Februar 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Ich finde ja, dass auch ein Döner gerade von der Kombination der Zutaten lebt.
> 
> Und passend dazu: gleich gibt es noch einen kleinen gemischten Salat mit Feta und einem von gestern übrig gebliebenen Burger-Brötchen.


Du hast natürlich vollkorn Recht! 

Rotkraut, Salat, Tomate etc gehören zu einem Döner dazu.

Aber manchmal möchte man mal etwas anderes und heute steht's mir nach Fleisch mit Soße


----------



## Caduzzz (3. Februar 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> PS: Ich liebe Pomm-Döner, mit Cocktailsauce


Solange BEIDE damit einverstanden sind, ist es nicht pervers. Egal was Andere denken...


----------



## chill_eule (3. Februar 2022)

Genau, ich vereinbare sowieso immer ein safe-word bei solchen Schweinereien


----------



## RyzA (3. Februar 2022)

Eyren schrieb:


> Rotkraut, Salat, Tomate etc gehören zu einem Döner dazu.


Meine Frau mag den auch gerne mit Rotkohl. Ich am liebsten mit Tzatziki oder Knoblauchcreme, Zwiebeln, grünen Salat und schön viel Fleisch (bevorzugt Hähnchen).
Bei manchen nehme ich auch Cocktailsauce anstatt Tzatziki. Aber die schmeckt nicht überall gleich gut.
Die letzten Male haben wir uns Kebab zu Hause selber gemacht.

Topic: Zwei Berliner. Die waren eigentlich zum Kaffee trinken gedacht. Aber ich hatte mal wieder geschlafen.


----------



## HenneHuhn (3. Februar 2022)

@RyzA hat bald ganz Berlin entvölkert 

@T: einen Apfel. Heute ist ja fast Vitaminüberdosis angesagt bei mir.


----------



## RyzA (3. Februar 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> @RyzA hat bald ganz Berlin entvölkert


Die waren von unseren Lieblingsbäcker. Schön saftig und mit viel Marmeladenfüllung. Für mich perfekt. 
Was ich nur nicht mag ist wenn da zuviel Puderzucker drauf ist wie bei diesen abgepackten Berlinern aus dem Discounter. Die sind auch meistens trocken... kann man gar nicht kaufen. Zuckerglasur drüber mag ich auch nicht (wie bei Amerikanern). Schokolade ist ok. Was ich auch gerne vom Bäcker mag sind "Schweineohren". Blätterteigteile mit Schokolade/Kuvertüre.

Schweinsohr (Gebäck)

Aber jetzt ist gut mit den Leckereien. Gute Nacht!


----------



## AzRa-eL (3. Februar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Schweinsohr (Gebäck)


Falls das ein Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl an mich war; ich kenne Schweinsohren beim Bäcker und weiß natürlich, dass du keine echten Schweineohren isst. Berlin kannibalistisch ausrotten kann ich ja noch verstehen, aber echte Schweineohren?! Sowas isst doch niemand^^


----------



## RyzA (4. Februar 2022)

@AzRa-eL : Das war allgemein gemeint. Kann ja sein dass das manche nicht kennen.


----------



## soulstyle (5. Februar 2022)

So Cheatday, Wienerschnitzel/ Kalbsschnitzel.
Sättigungsbeilage ist Biberdolma.
Also Paprika gefüllt mit Reis und Hackfleisch.
 Und zum Löschen
eiskalte Vitamalz.
Als  Nachtisch gibts Künefe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AzRa-eL (5. Februar 2022)

Homemade Lahmacun und Ayran



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Kaktus in der Mitte wird nicht mitgegessen.


----------



## chill_eule (5. Februar 2022)

soulstyle schrieb:


> eiskalte Vitamalz.


----------



## RyzA (5. Februar 2022)

Also mir schmeckt Vitamalz sehr gut. Trinke ich lieber als normales Bier.
So unterschiedlich sind die Geschmäcker.


----------



## chill_eule (5. Februar 2022)

Wie kann man das denn ernsthaft vergleichen?  

Vitamalz hat mit Bier ungefähr soviel zu tun, wie ein Pottwal mit Elfmeterschießen


----------



## RyzA (5. Februar 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Wie kann man das denn *ernsthaft* vergleichen?


Wer hat denn gesagt dass das ernsthaft war? 
Ich hatte angenommen das du lieber Bier trinkst.
Weil ich einige kenne die lieber Bier als süße Getränke  trinken.
Oder trinkst du vielleicht lieber Mineralwasser?


----------



## chill_eule (5. Februar 2022)

Je nach Uhrzeit trinke ich entweder Kaffe, Süßgetränke oder Bier 

Und wenn ich was malziges Trinke, dann keinen "Malztrunk" sondern "Malz*bier*"


----------



## RyzA (5. Februar 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Und wenn ich was malziges Trinke, dann keinen "Malztrunk" sondern "Malz*bier*"



Da du ja jetzt ein Fass aufgemacht hast:



> In den 1950er Jahren gab es einen Streit, da es in Bayern verboten ist, Malzbier mit Zuckerzusatz herzustellen. Nach verschiedenen Rechtsstreitigkeiten und Entscheidungen der Untergerichte urteilte der Bundesgerichtshof im Jahre 1958: _Ein gegorenes Getränk, zu dessen Bereitung Zucker, ein aus Zucker hergestelltes Farbmittel oder Süßstoff verwendet worden ist, darf in Bayern nicht unter der Bezeichnung Bier in den Verkehr gebracht werden. _Seither wird im Handel der Name _Malztrunk_ statt _Malzbier_ verwendet. Bei einem Alkoholgehalt von unter 0,1 % Vol., der damit unter dem von Apfelsaft liegt, handelt es sich auch eher um ein Erfrischungsgetränk als um ein Bier. *Dennoch ist der Begriff Malzbier, auch für andere Malzgetränke, bzw. Dunkelbier bis heute umgangssprachlich allgemein in Gebrauch.*


Quelle: Bier oder Limonade?

Topic: Den Rest von der Nudel-Hack-Gemüsepfanne von heute Mittag.


----------



## chill_eule (5. Februar 2022)

Sorry, aber ich pfeif auf die _Umgangssprache_ 

Im Einzelhandel darf ich einen "Malztrunk" nicht als "Malzbier" verkaufen.
Allein schon dank des JuSchG müssen wir da klar trennen.

Malz*bier* hat bis zu 2-Vol% und darf deswegen nicht an Jugendliche unter 16 Jahren abgegeben werden.

Vitamalz, als Malztrunk (wo der Grenzwert bei 0,5 Vol-% liegt) , dagegen schon.

Wenn man arbeitstechnisch damit zu tun hat, dann trennt man das automatisch.
(Da gibt es ja noch sooo viele andere Beispiele wo "Umgangssprache" mit dem "Gesetzestext" _clashen_  )

PS:
Philadelphia ist kein Frischkäse.
Ein "Fleischsalat" ist nicht gleich "Fleischsalat"
Ganz zu schweigen von der Thematik "Saft" vs. "Fruchtsaftgetränk" vs. "Nektar"...


----------



## AzRa-eL (6. Februar 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Sorry, aber ich pfeif auf die _Umgangssprache_
> 
> Im Einzelhandel darf ich einen "Malztrunk" nicht als "Malzbier" verkaufen.
> Allein schon dank des JuSchG müssen wir da klar trennen.
> ...


Ich bewundere diese juristische Akribie, wenn es um Nomenklatur und ihrer Definition geht.


----------



## chill_eule (6. Februar 2022)

Das bringt mein Job leider manchmal mit sich 

Außerdem interessiert mich das Thema auch. "Was ist Was?" im Supermarkt/ der Gastronomie 
Und die Unwissenheit der Leute ist manchmal echt erschreckend...
Grad wenn es um das Thema _vegane Ersatzprodukte_ geht 

Was die Leute sich da ein- und schönreden, kannste dir nicht ausdenken


----------



## AzRa-eL (6. Februar 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Das bringt mein Job leider manchmal mit sich


Darf ich fragen, was machst du nochmal genau beruflich?


----------



## chill_eule (6. Februar 2022)

Eigentlich nix besonderes:

Einzelhandelskaufmann (Lebensmittel)

Aber in höheren Positionen, bspw. Abteilungsleiter oder Marktleiter, muss man einfach eine gewisse Kenntnis des Sortiments haben. (+ persönliches Interesse)

Wie oft wurde ich schon gefragt, warum wir bspw. keine "Clementinen" verkaufen sondern _nur_ "Mandarinen" 
(Denksport- bzw. LMGTFY -Aufgabe )

Den Vogel hat aber mal einer abgeschossen mit der Frage:

"Haben sie auch Bananen aus regionalem Anbau?"




PS: Mir fallen da noch reichlich Beispiele und Anekdoten ein ^^


----------



## AzRa-eL (6. Februar 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Eigentlich nix besonderes:
> 
> Einzelhandelskaufmann (Lebensmittel)


Habe auch damals eine Ausbildung im Einzelhandel in einem bekannten Elektro-Markt abgeschlossen. Wusste jedoch relativ schnell, dass das nichts für mich ist


----------



## RyzA (6. Februar 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> PS:
> Philadelphia ist kein Frischkäse.


Was ist das denn sonst? Doppelrahmkäse?

Philadelphia (Frischkäse)



AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Habe auch damals eine Ausbildung im Einzelhandel in einem bekannten Elektro-Markt abgeschlossen. Wusste jedoch relativ schnell, dass das nichts für mich ist


Ich hatte mal als Schüler nebenbei in einen Supermarkt gearbeitet und Regale eingeräumt.
Und in einen Getränkemarkt.
Aber hauptberuflich wäre das  auch nichts für mich.


----------



## soulstyle (6. Februar 2022)

@chill_eule
? Also Vitamalz schmeckt mir absolut gut.

Bier trinke ich echt selten, und wenn dann Efes.
Kaffe nur aus Siebträgermaschinen oder türkisch Mokka.

Wenn etwas pfeffern soll dann trinke ich nur und ausschließlich  Tekirdag No10 Raki.

Tja viele essen auch Würstchen und sehr oft ist da der Hauptbesrtandteil Separatorenfleisch.
Hoffe das Vitamalz nicht aus irgendwelchen Abfallprodukten hergestellt wird.


----------



## RyzA (6. Februar 2022)

Wiener Schnitzel, Semmelknödel, Sauce und grüne Brechbohnen (in Paniermehl und Fett geschwenkt).
Ein Bild machen hatte ich vergessen... aber es war sehr lecker.


----------



## Eyren (6. Februar 2022)

Heute mach ich mir Haferschleim.

Also so richtig wie damals bei Mutter, Haferflocken in köchelnde Milch einrühren, ein Stück Butter und ein wenig Zucker.

Ich bin schwerst erkrankt an Männergrippe also so richtig mit schnupfen und Husten und sogar leichten Kopfschmerzen. Also so richtig:

"Schatz.... kannst du meine Mama anrufen?"

Da brauch ich Nervennahrung.


----------



## HenneHuhn (6. Februar 2022)

Eben gab es eine kleine Portion Falafel (von der Bio-Eigenmarke einer großen Supermarktkette). Heute Abend dann den Rest der "Hellas-Platte", die ich mir gestern Abend habe liefern lassen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (6. Februar 2022)

@Eyren Gute Besserung!


----------



## Eyren (6. Februar 2022)

Danke


----------



## Eyren (6. Februar 2022)

Heute gab es Halal-Italienisch.

Wir wollten spontan Italienisch bestellen. Gesagt, getan!

Kurz Google befragt und ein Restaurant gefunden.  Beim Blick auf die Karte fiel mir direkt auf das etwas nicht stimmt.

Pizza Salami mit Rinderwurst.
Spaghetti Carbonara mit Truthahnspeck.

Nun wir haben uns jetzt eine Pottion Nudeln genommen und ja sehr lecker.

Einmal mit Ruccola, Ei, Parmesan und Tomatensauce.

Einmal mit Hähnchen, Zucchini und Tomatensauce.


----------



## AzRa-eL (6. Februar 2022)

Eyren schrieb:


> Heute gab es Halal-Italienisch.


Ach ja, Eyren. Einfach herrlich, wie du es immer wieder schaffst, bei mir mindestens ein Schmunzeln, bis zum lauten Lacher, hervorzubringen.


----------



## Eyren (6. Februar 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Ach ja, Eyren. Einfach herrlich, wie du es immer wieder schaffst, bei mir mindestens ein Schmunzeln, bis zum lauten Lacher, hervorzubringen.


Wat wie wo warum?

Es ist einfach eine präzise Beschreibung meines Essens.

Halal-Italienisch und später gibt es noch einen Haram-Whisky!


----------



## Eyren (7. Februar 2022)

Lohnt sich ein Hausmittelchen Thema oder ist das kochen?

Nun aufjedenfall gab es nun erstmal den besten Hustensaft der Welt.

-1 Zwiebel
-1 Knoblauchzehe
-3 TL Honig
-100ml Wasser

Zwiebel und Knoblauch fein hacken. Wasser zum kochen bringen und alle Zutaten reinwerfen. Das ganze runter reduzieren bis zur gewünschten Konsistenz. Danach das ganze mind. 4 Stunden abkühlen/ziehen lassen.

Wer mag kann das ganze danach noch absieben,  ich Schluck es meistens so runter.

Beruhigt dank Honig wirklich sofort den Hals, vorallem bei trockenem rauen Husten. Das Zwiebeln und Knoblauch antibakteriell wirken muss man ja denke ich nicht groß erklären.

Kostet weniger als Husensaft aus der Apotheke, ist ohne Alkohol also auch geeignet für Kinder und man weiß was drin steckt.

€dit sagt:

Hilft auch exzellent gegen beißwütige Ehefrauen und schmusebedürftige Vampire.... Oder war es andersrum?


----------



## AzRa-eL (7. Februar 2022)

Eyren schrieb:


> Kostet weniger als Husensaft aus der Apotheke, ist *ohne Alkohol* also auch geeignet für Kinder und man weiß was drin steckt.


Halal-Hustensaft  

Exakt das gleiche Hausmittel macht meine Frau auch immer. Die Mischung aus Zwiebel, Knoblauch und Honig schmeckt auch überraschenderweise gar nicht mal so schlecht^^


----------



## RyzA (7. Februar 2022)

Was auch gut bei Erkältungen hilft ist Zitronen-Ingwertee mit Honig.

@Eyren gute Besserung!


----------



## Eyren (7. Februar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Was auch gut bei Erkältungen hilft ist Zitronen-Ingwertee mit Honig.
> 
> @Eyren gute Besserung!


Danke.

Wichtig für mich wäre hier das der Ingwertee aus der frischen Ingwer kommt. Dieser getrocknete aus dem Beutel ist mir da suspekt.

Aber ansonsten hast du vollkorn Recht. Ingwer ist eh das beste auf Gottes weiter Erde.


----------



## Eyren (7. Februar 2022)

So gestern gab es Halal-Italienisch und Haram-Whisky.

Heute gab's Halal-Hustensaft und dafür abends Haram Gulasch mit Schwein.

Das ist ja fast eine Balance..... wie Yin und Yang.

Und somit haben wir dann direkt mal alle Themen abgehakt.

-Religion? Check
-Ernährung? Check
-Philosophie? Check
-Multikulturelle Themen? Check

Mensch wir bei PCGHX sind aber auch weltoffene gebildete Menschen!


----------



## RyzA (7. Februar 2022)

Heute Mittag gibt es bei uns Mantaplatte!


----------



## chill_eule (7. Februar 2022)

Eyren schrieb:


> Mensch wir bei PCGHX sind aber auch weltoffene gebildete Menschen!





RyzA schrieb:


> Heute Mittag gibt es bei uns Mantaplatte!


Check


----------



## RyzA (7. Februar 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Check


Mach du dich mal lustig. Warst du nicht derjenige, welcher sich noch vor ein paar Tagen/Wochen, über das ganze orientalische Essen hier beschwert hat? 

Außerdem müsste hier mitlerweile jeder mitbekommen haben, dass ich nicht nur deutsche Küche mag.


----------



## AzRa-eL (7. Februar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Mach du dich mal lustig. Warst du nicht derjenige, welcher sich noch vor ein paar Tagen/Wochen, über das ganze orientalische Essen hier beschwert hat?
> 
> Außerdem müsste hier mitlerweile jeder mitbekommen haben, dass ich nicht nur deutsche Küche mag.


Mach dir keine Sorgen, und lass ihn reden. Ich habe nämlich in der Gerüchteküche gehört, dass Kavalli sich gerade darum bemüht, dir die türkische Staatsbürgerschaft zu besorgen. So als präsent für Ihren treuesten Kunden^^


----------



## HenneHuhn (7. Februar 2022)

Hähnchen-Schawarma-Sandwich, einen Viktoria-Kringel und für das gute Gewissen ein paar Kumquats.


----------



## seventyseven (7. Februar 2022)

3 billo Aufbackbrezeln und 2 dicke Rinderwürste vom Metzger.


----------



## RyzA (7. Februar 2022)

Ein Stück Kirschkuchen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (7. Februar 2022)

Ein Stück "weinender" Kuchen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RyzA (7. Februar 2022)

Ein paar Datteln


----------



## soulstyle (8. Februar 2022)

Heute gibts Hähnchengeschnetzteltes mit Reis.


----------



## RyzA (8. Februar 2022)

Bunte Gemüsepfanne mit Nudeln.


----------



## AzRa-eL (8. Februar 2022)

Linsen-Köfte



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RyzA (9. Februar 2022)

Heute Mittag holen wir uns Pizza vom Syrer um die Ecke.
Meine Frau und ich nehmen jeweils Margarita. Unser Sohn mit Sucuk.
Dazu noch zwei Schälchen von der selbstgemachten Knoblauchcreme.
Die beste die wir kennen. Keine Ahnung wie der die macht... will er uns nicht verraten.


----------



## Eyren (10. Februar 2022)

Ohne Worte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RyzA (10. Februar 2022)

Aufback-Baguette mit italienischer Salami.


----------



## HenneHuhn (10. Februar 2022)

Fasolada (griechischer Weisse-Bohnen-Eintopf mit Tomaten, Karotten, Sellerie)


----------



## RyzA (10. Februar 2022)

@HenneHuhn guten Appetit. Den würde ich auch gerne probieren.
Allerdings ohne Sellerie.


----------



## AzRa-eL (10. Februar 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Fasolada (griechischer Weisse-Bohnen-Eintopf mit Tomaten, Karotten, Sellerie)


Witzig, wie sich selbst  die Namen ähneln - bei uns heißt es Fasulye und ist auch ein weißer Bohnen-Eintopf mit den selben Zutaten, nur das er nicht griechisch ist^^

Guten Appetit, das ist eins meiner Lieblingsspeisen!


----------



## HenneHuhn (10. Februar 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Witzig, wie sich selbst  die Namen ähneln - bei uns heißt es Fasulye und ist auch ein weißer Bohnen-Eintopf mit den selben Zutaten, nur das er nicht griechisch ist^^
> 
> Guten Appetit, das ist eins meiner Lieblingsspeisen!


Und bei meinen albanischen Kolleginnen heißt er Fasule


----------



## Cleriker (10. Februar 2022)

Bei mir gab's gerade Pfefferrahmschnitzel mit mediterranem Ofengemüse und Kartoffelspalten, sowie Salat. Dazu ein kaltes Bier und einen Ouzo. Das ganze serviert von einer wunderschönen, jungen Griechin mit guter Laune. Was will man mehr?


----------



## AzRa-eL (10. Februar 2022)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Bei mir gab's gerade Pfefferrahmschnitzel mit mediterranem Ofengemüse und Kartoffelspalten, sowie Salat. Dazu ein kaltes Bier und einen Ouzo. Das ganze serviert von einer wunderschönen, jungen Griechin mit guter Laune. Was will man mehr?


Vielleicht noch eine zweite wunderschöne, junge Griechin?


----------



## RyzA (10. Februar 2022)

Hier ist auch ne schöne Frau. Die macht Bohnen nach Bud Spencer Art.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lqcK_E1sJKE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Da hätte ich auch mal wieder richtig Bock drauf. 

*Edit:* Allerdings gehört der Speck meiner Meinung nach vorher angebraten.
Das wurde auch in den Kommentaren bemängelt. Ansonsten eine nettes Video .
Es gibt noch andere "Beans a la Bud Spencer" Videos auf YT.


----------



## Eyren (11. Februar 2022)

Der Herr Ernährung geht wieder los.
Sprich es wird wieder gesünder gekocht und kein Fastfood mehr.

Frühstück:

Haferflocken mit fettarmer Milch und Zimt.

Mittag:

Asiapfanne, Reis mit Iglo Wokgemüse, Hähnchen, Knoblauch, Lauchzwiebel, Chili.

Abendessen:

Magerquark mit Whey

Nebenbei backe ich grad einen Kuchen den ich schon lange mal testen wollte. Der ist theoretisch sogar gesund.

200g Haferflocken, 400ml Milch, 40g Whey (ich nehm Schoko für den Geschmack), Backpulver, 2 Eier. Garniert wird mit Heidelbeeren und Apfelstücken.

So kommt man bei dem gesamten Kuchen auf:

-1173kcal
-160.4g KH
-22.6g Fett
-73g Protein

Mal schauen ob der was wird. Wenn der schmeckt ist das mal eine gute Alternative um mittags mit der Frau ein Stückchen Kuchen zu essen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (11. Februar 2022)

Mich hat's auch wieder überkommen und ich mach wieder einen auf gesund:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nicht.

Meine Kinder sind bei ihrer Oma. So feiere ich nun "Bude frei". Na ja und es ist wesentlich gesünder, als meine "Bude frei"-Feier in der Jugend...

PS: Da sind Sonnenblumenkerne in den Popcorn drin und auf der Rückseite der Kettle Chips steht "Real Food Ingredients". Wenn das nicht gesund klingt?!


----------



## Eyren (11. Februar 2022)

Hier mal das erste optische Ergebnis frisch aus dem Backofen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gefällt mir persönlich ja richtig gut, ich freue mich auf es anschneiden und testen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (11. Februar 2022)

Eyren schrieb:


> Hier mal das erste optische Ergebnis frisch aus dem Backofen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gib Bescheid, wie es schmeckt. Bei erfolgreicher Bestehung wird das Rezept schnurstracks an die Innen- und Familienministerin der B.R.A. (Bundesrepublik Azrael) weitergeleitet.


----------



## Eyren (11. Februar 2022)

Fazit:

Man merkt der Kuchen stammt aus der Fitnesshippsterbewegung 

Also nein, der ist schon lecker wenn man sowas mag. Es fehlt halt ganz klar die süße von Kuchen und man hat diesen typischen Wheygeschmack. Ansonsten ist der echt lecker und ne sinnvolle Alternative zu  Buttercremetorte. Insbesondere die Bereiche mit den Früchten schmecken richtig gut.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So falls du das mal testen möchtest @AzRa-eL  :

200g Haferflocken mit 400ml Milch verrühren und für 10min ruhen lassen. 10g Backpulver,40g Whey und 2 Volleier zu einer sämigen Masse verrühren.

Die Eiermasse mit dem Hafer verrühren und in eine eingefettete Auflauf/Kuchenform geben.

Mit 50g Heidelbeeren und einem in feine Stücke geschnittenen Apfel bedecken. Eine kleine Menge Butterflocken oben auf geben.

Für 40min in den auf 180°C vorgeheizten Backofen geben.

Ich hab bei meinem jetzt Kernige Haferflocken genommen da ich nur die besitze. Mit den normalen oder Schmelzflocken wird es dann eher etwas "teigiger".

Denke für das mehr an "Kuchengefühl" könnte man auch mut Xylit noch etwas mehr süße in das ganze bringen.


----------



## HenneHuhn (11. Februar 2022)

Heute gibt es den Rest Fasolada. Diesmal mit gebratener Sucuk gepimpt (wodurch es dann eher von der Fasolada zu Fasule oder Fasulye mutiert )


----------



## RyzA (11. Februar 2022)

Heute Mittag gab es bei uns Eierpfannkuchen.
Wahlweise mit selbstgemachte Brombeermarmelade (sonst mit Erdbeermarmelade aber die ist alle), Pflaumenmus, Nutella, Mandelcreme oder Zimt&Zucker. Dazu trinken wir immer Vollmilch.
Was ich heute Abend esse weiß ich noch nicht. Im Moment noch keinen Hunger.
Trinke auch noch Kaffee.


----------



## Olstyle (12. Februar 2022)

Gestern Gyros auf Rucola und Parmesan oben drüber im Restaurant, heute Lachs mit Spinat und Reis selbst gemacht.


----------



## RyzA (12. Februar 2022)

Heute gab es bei uns selbstgemachte Börek.
Mit einer Rindhack-Mischung mit Zwiebeln und Gewürzen.
Und mit Schafskäse & Petersilie.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AzRa-eL (12. Februar 2022)

Ananas-Hähnchenbrust mit Reis und Chinakohl-Salat.


----------



## Eyren (12. Februar 2022)

Frühstück gab's Haferkuchen

Mittags Chinapfanne (hatte für Tage gekocht)

Als Snack nochmal ein Stück Haferkuchen 

Und heute abend Magerquark mit Schokowhey und Leinsamen


----------



## Cleriker (13. Februar 2022)

Bist du so ein Fitnessjunkie, oder warum haust du dir so gruselige Sachen rein? 

Bei mir gab's zum Abendessen Rouladen mit Stampfkartoffeln und Blumenkohl. Zum Nachtisch Eis. Na und weil das so lange her ist, hab ich mir gerade noch einen Bug Tasty Bacon im Maxinenü mit Riffelkartoffeln und Milchshake gegönnt. Zum Nachtisch dann 20 Chicken Mc Nuggets mit Currysoße. 

Manchmal ist so ein 24h "Restaurant" ganz nützlich.


----------



## Eyren (13. Februar 2022)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Bist du so ein Fitnessjunkie, oder warum haust du dir so gruselige Sachen rein?
> 
> Bei mir gab's zum Abendessen Rouladen mit Stampfkartoffeln und Blumenkohl. Zum Nachtisch Eis. Na und weil das so lange her ist, hab ich mir gerade noch einen Bug Tasty Bacon im Maxinenü mit Riffelkartoffeln und Milchshake gegönnt. Zum Nachtisch dann 20 Chicken Mc Nuggets mit Currysoße.
> 
> Manchmal ist so ein 24h "Restaurant" ganz nützlich.


Meinen Sie mich werter Herr?

Also ja ich betreibe regelmäßig Sport. Ich empfinde das Zeug nicht als gruselig 

Der Haferkuchen schmeckt wie Kuchen und der Quark schmeckt original wie der Onken Bananenquark den ich schon als Kind gerne gefuttert habe.

Ist halt nur jeweils die etwas bessere Variante davon. Und wenn man meine Essgewohnheiten verfolgt ist da oft genug Döner, Burger King oder McDonald's dabei.

Da freut man sich irgendwann über frisches gesundes Essen .

PS. Frühstück gibt's das letzte Stück Haferkuchen. Bin jetzt mit den wenigen Zutaten auf 3 Tage gekommen, günstig ist das such noch.


----------



## Olstyle (13. Februar 2022)

Hafer-Obstkuchen klingt für mich wie Hafer-Schkoladenkekse: Kann man schon essen, aber mit Weizen statt Hafer wäre es noch deutlich geiler.


----------



## Eyren (13. Februar 2022)

Ja aber vergiss nicht was mein Ausbilder schon immer sagte:

"Von Weizen bekommt man krumme Beine."

Da ist es dann vorbei mit deiner Tenniskarriere.

PS ich ziehe jeden Haferkeks seinem Weizenbruder vor. Nicht aus Gesundheitsaspekten sondern tatsächlich wegen dem Geschmack und dem crunch von Haferkeksen. Wenn da nicht gefühlt 5 Tonnen Zucker drin wären könnt ich die Dinger täglich futtern. Da fällt mir ein ich muss ein Rezept finden mit wenig Zucker.... bald brauch ich einen neuen Forennick...

Eyren_die_Backfee


----------



## RyzA (13. Februar 2022)

Selbstgemachte Hühnersuppe mit Nudeln.


----------



## Eyren (13. Februar 2022)

Heute Abend gibt's Burger.

Sind von einem lokalen Burgerladen der auch liefert. Normal bin ich da kein Fan von weil die Burger meistens als Matsch ankommen. Aber mehrere Kollegen und Bekannte haben jetzt von dem geschwärmt so das wir den mal austesten werden.

Natürlich nehm ich dann einen Vollkornbun..... um den doppelt Fleisch, doppelt Käse, extra Bacon Exzess zu kompensieren. Alles für die Fitness!


----------



## AzRa-eL (13. Februar 2022)

Eyren schrieb:


> Heute Abend gibt's Burger.
> 
> Sind von einem lokalen Burgerladen der auch liefert.


Wie heißt der?


----------



## Eyren (13. Februar 2022)

Beef Corner in Bonn.


----------



## seventyseven (13. Februar 2022)

Es gibt wieder mal einen Maultaschenauflauf mit Erbsen, Fruchtigen Tomaten, frischer Petersilie, Oregano. Roten Zwiebeln, Schwarzwaldspeck von ums Eck, Maultaschen von Bofrost und einem layer aus Creme fraiche samt Emmentaler Käse.

Ein kleines Glas Chilisoße von meinem Vater, damit der morgige Toilettengang auch wirkt, habe ich auch noch dazu gekippt.


----------



## AzRa-eL (13. Februar 2022)

Eyren schrieb:


> Beef Corner in Bonn.


Ach so, dachte, dass du mit lokal Köln meinst, aber ja, Bonn ist ja auch gleich um die Ecke.
In Köln kann ich dir 3H's und Et Mangus (Deutz, Nippes und Frechen) empfehlen. Letzteres gehört einem Kumpel.


----------



## Eyren (13. Februar 2022)

Ich bin ja ausgewandert. Steht zwar noch Köln in meinem Profil und ja ich bin Kölner aber lebe ja seit Jahren in Wesseling. Da kann ich sowohl Köln als auch Bonn als regional betrachten.


----------



## AzRa-eL (13. Februar 2022)

Ein guter Freund ist letztes Jahr nach Wesseling gezogen. Dann bist du ja nicht weit von mir, ca. 18 min Autofahrt.


----------



## HenneHuhn (13. Februar 2022)

Pizzabrötchen mit Thunfisch und Käse, dazu Curry-Dip.


----------



## RyzA (13. Februar 2022)

2 Bifi Ranger


----------



## Cleriker (14. Februar 2022)

Ne große Schüssel Cornflakes mit Traubenzucker und Bio-Vollmilch von einem Bauern hier. Danach schön starken mexikanischen Kaffee.

Edit
Fast vergessen...
@fitnessjunkie
Ich bin eher so der Buttercreme begeisterte. Kuchen ohne Zucker ist für mich Brot und das vermeide ich so gut es geht (finde es zu kauen langweilig).


----------



## RyzA (14. Februar 2022)

Kaffee trinke ich auch. Aber nicht ganz so stark.

*Edit:* Brötchen mit italienischer Salami.


----------



## AzRa-eL (14. Februar 2022)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Danach schön starken mexikanischen Kaffee


Interessant! Ist das vergleichbar mit Mokka oder Espresso?


----------



## RyzA (14. Februar 2022)

Ich trinke am liebsten den Eduscho Gala "kräftig".
Den brühe ich mir im Porzelanfilter auf. Einen gehäuften Messlöffel pro große Tasse.
Nicht zu schwach und auch nicht zu stark. Mit Milch & Zucker.
Naja, jeder so wie er es mag. 

Könnte man diesen Thread vielleicht in "Essen & trinken" umbenennen? 

*Edit:* Heute Mittag gibt es Fischstäbchen mit Kartoffelpüree (aus der Tüte muß schnell gehen) und Buttergemüse (Möhren/Erbsen).


----------



## AzRa-eL (14. Februar 2022)

Ich hab gehört, ihr mögt Fasulye:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HenneHuhn (14. Februar 2022)

Ich verspeiste selbstgemachte Fritata mit HEG (Hennehuhn-Einheits-Gemüse = Kartoffeln, Paprika, Zwiebeln), Sucuk und ein paar Kalamata-Oliven als Beilage.


----------



## AzRa-eL (14. Februar 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Ich verspeiste selbstgemachte Fritata mit HEG (Hennehuhn-Einheits-Gemüse = Kartoffeln, Paprika, Zwiebeln), Sucuk und ein paar Kalamata-Oliven als Beilage.


Fritata hört sich witzig an, weil Fritte und Patata im Wort sich befindet, was im Grunde ja irgendwie das Selbe ist. 
Trotz Wortableitung weiß ich jetzt nicht, was das konkret ist😅


----------



## Eyren (15. Februar 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Ich verspeiste selbstgemachte Fritata mit HEG (Hennehuhn-Einheits-Gemüse = Kartoffeln, Paprika, Zwiebeln), Sucuk und ein paar Kalamata-Oliven als Beilage.





AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Fritata hört sich witzig an, weil Fritte und Patata im Wort sich befindet, was im Grunde ja irgendwie das Selbe ist.
> Trotz Wortableitung weiß ich jetzt nicht, was das konkret ist😅


Frittata!

Zum frühen Stück gab's bei mir mal wieder Haferflocken, Milch und dazu eine Banane. Wer den Hafer nicht ehrt ist den Muskelkater nicht wert oder so.

Heute wird sich freigetestet! Endlich wieder ins Studio und trainieren. Ich hab schon Oberarme wie meine 6 Jährige Nichte, völlig die Luft raus beim alten Mann.


@Caduzzz @AzRa-eL @RyzA  Umd Natürlich auch alle anderen.

Ich muss hier mal für ein Produkt werben was mich absolut überzeugt hat.

Ich schleife ja seit Jahren meine Messer mit Wassersteinen selbst. Egal ob Küchenmesser, mein Rasiermesser, Outdoormesser oder mein alldayknife für die Arbeit.

Jetzt hat mein Schwager meiner Frau zum Geburtstag folgendes geschenkt:

Horl 2 cruise

und dad gerät ist einfach der absolute knaller für alle die nicht die muse haben selbst zu schleifen.

Man heftet sein Messer einfach an den magnetischen Halter und rollte ohne Kraftanstrengung mit dem runden Schleifstein an der Klinge entlang.

Ideal auch für eingeschränkte Personen die vielleicht nicht mehr ewig das Messer über einen regulären Wetzstahl oder Stein abziehen können.

Ich hab eben kurz mein Alldayknife abgezogen und das Ergebnis überzeugt mich total.


----------



## AzRa-eL (15. Februar 2022)

Eyren schrieb:


> Frittata!


Ok, da war ich ja nur meilenwert entfernt mit meiner Kartoffel-Einschätzung...


Eyren schrieb:


> @Caduzzz @AzRa-eL @RyzA  Umd Natürlich auch alle anderen.
> 
> Ich muss hier mal für ein Produkt werben was mich absolut überzeugt hat.
> 
> ...


Danke für die Empfehlung. Hab mir den Post gleich markiert 

@Top,
Heute jibbet schön Vitamine von A-Z 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RyzA (15. Februar 2022)

Gebratene Gnocchi mit Fleischwurst (Geflügel) und Zwiebeln.


----------



## AzRa-eL (15. Februar 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Ok, da war ich ja nur meilenwert entfernt mit meiner Kartoffel-Einschätzung...
> 
> Danke für die Empfehlung. Hab mir den Post gleich markiert
> 
> ...


Mein heutiges Frühstück war einfach nur ein mega fail. Ich fühle mich den ganzen Tag schon, als würde ich Steine im Magen mit mir rumschleppen... 
Bei Essen gilt tatsächlich das Prinzip "Weniger ist mehr"


----------



## seventyseven (15. Februar 2022)

Ich wurde soeben beim Einkaufen mit meinem absoluten Endgegner konfrontiert.

Dem Kinder Bueno Eis... 

Ich, derjenige der alle Ferrero Produkte boykottiert wurde damit konfrontiert.
Es war es auch nicht das Normale Kinder Bueno Eis, sondern mit Weißer Schokolade... 
Ich, der Weiße Schokolade über alles liebt, wurde nun damit konfrontiert.

Ich habe beide gekauft... und hasse mich jetzt ein wenig (Der Chip und Chap Trailer hat meinen selbsthass gerade noch befeuert)

Ich hoffe ich kann mit meiner Beichte meine Kredibilität beibehalten.

Ich danke ihnen für ihre Aufmerksamkeit.


----------



## AzRa-eL (15. Februar 2022)

seventyseven schrieb:


> Ich wurde soeben beim Einkaufen mit meinem absoluten Endgegner konfrontiert.
> 
> Dem Kinder Bueno Eis...
> 
> ...


Dafür wirst du hier auf ignore gesetzt und bei Steam wird Freundschaft gekündigt...


----------



## Caduzzz (15. Februar 2022)

@Eyren 

Ja, den Horl kenne ich  noch nicht selber ausprobiert, aber von der Theorie etc. bekannt. Ist doch super, wenn's funktioniert


----------



## AzRa-eL (15. Februar 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Dafür wirst du hier auf ignore gesetzt und bei Steam wird Freundschaft gekündigt...


@RyzA
Kam es zu echt rüber?


----------



## RyzA (15. Februar 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> @RyzA
> Kam es zu echt rüber?


Ich musste lange überlegen.  
Hatte immer wieder geguckt ob ich was überlesen habe. Oder der Beitrag editiert wurde.


----------



## AzRa-eL (15. Februar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich musste lange überlegen.
> Hatte immer wieder geguckt ob ich was überlesen habe. Oder der Beitrag editiert wurde.


Ich weiß auch nicht, was da in mich gefahren ist. Fühlte mich irgendwie durch seventysevens Dramaturgie herausgefordert, woraufhin mir prompt der Gedanke kam, dass ich das in puncto Dramatik bestimmt noch toppen kann. Scheint mir wohl gelungen zu sein


----------



## RyzA (16. Februar 2022)

Pommes mit Hähnchenschnitzel. Dazu einen gemischten Salat.


----------



## seventyseven (16. Februar 2022)

Ich esse gerade ein Kinder Bueno Eis und gleichzeitig läuft mir eine Träne die Wange hinunter.

Wird ein teurer Ablassbrief.


----------



## RyzA (17. Februar 2022)

Ich habe heute Morgen  mal etwas ganz anderes zum Frühstück probiert.
Brötchen mit Frischkäse und Avocado (das Fruchfleisch). Leicht gewürzt mit Salz und Pfeffer. Sehr lecker!
Aber hatte eben gelesen, dass wohl sehr viel Wasser für die Aufzucht und Pflege der Pflanze verschwendet wird.


----------



## HenneHuhn (17. Februar 2022)

seventyseven schrieb:


> Ich esse gerade ein Kinder Bueno Eis und gleichzeitig läuft mir eine Träne die Wange hinunter.
> 
> Wird ein teurer Ablassbrief.



Genau, du bist ein böser Mensch, weil Ferrero fiese Geschäftspraktiken hat. Und du, ja genau DU!, mit deinem individuellen Konsum Ferrero das Handwerk legen musst, statt dass hier politische Regelungen her müssen. 

@T: ich hungere und darbe vor mich hin. Hab vergessen mir was zum Mittagessen einzupacken, aber bei dem ekligen Orkanböen-und-Platzregen-Mistwetter will ich gleich in der Mittagspause auch nicht rausgehen


----------



## RyzA (17. Februar 2022)

Paprika-Gehacktes Topf mit Reis.


----------



## seventyseven (17. Februar 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Genau, du bist ein böser Mensch, weil Ferrero fiese Geschäftspraktiken hat. Und du, ja genau DU!, mit deinem individuellen Konsum Ferrero das Handwerk legen musst, statt dass hier politische Regelungen her müssen.
> 
> @T: ich hungere und darbe vor mich hin. Hab vergessen mir was zum Mittagessen einzupacken, aber bei dem ekligen Orkanböen-und-Platzregen-Mistwetter will ich gleich in der Mittagspause auch nicht rausgehen


Ja, aber das einzige was ich tun kann ist solche Firmen so gut es geht zu boykottieren.
Ich würde ja auch niemandem vorschreiben was er zu Kaufen hat. Am Ende geht es um mein eigenes gewissen und die Vorstellung, als Mensch mit ziemlich gefestigten Idealen, versagt zu haben. 

Hätten die mein blödes Strawberry Cheesecake von Ben und Jerrys statt von Häagen-Dazs (wo ich fälschlicherweise noch annahm es sei von Nestle) gehabt wäre es wohl auch nicht soweit gekommen. Immerhin war ich da standhaft genug... weiter vorne standen aber dann die Buenos 

@T

Mein Magen grummelt. Habe schon seit 2 Wochen gelüste auf Pommes und billo Nuggets, aber mein Kollege will morgen Burger Essen gehen und jetzt bin ich mir unsicher da es morgen sonst zu viel wird.


----------



## Eyren (17. Februar 2022)

Was bin ich immer froh das ich ein Mensch ohne moralischen Kompass bin.

Für mich gibt's heute Kohlrabi, Kartoffeln und Hähnchenbrust.


----------



## Olstyle (18. Februar 2022)

Fusion nennt man das wohl was ich die letzten Tage esse: Tortilla Wraps mit Hack, Paprika, Mais, Feldsalat und Sweet Chili Sauce.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## soulstyle (18. Februar 2022)

Ich kann auch anders 
Ofenkäse und frittiertes



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AzRa-eL (18. Februar 2022)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Ich kann auch anders
> Ofenkäse und frittiertes
> 
> 
> ...


Na Gott sei Dank!
Hatte mir schon ernsthaft Sorgen um deinen Bizeps gemacht, nach all dem Salat...


----------



## RyzA (18. Februar 2022)

Heute Mittag hatten wir  Burger Menüs bestellt.
Cheese-Bacon Burger dazu Pommes und Majo.
Mein Sohn hatte Currydip. Meine Frau Sauerrahm.
Dazu noch Getränke für ca. 12 Euro pro Menü. Der Burger war aber riesig und sehr lecker.
Einen Hot Dog hatte ich mir da auch bestellt. Den hatte ich heute Mittag nicht geschafft und verdrücke ich gleich.


----------



## Eyren (19. Februar 2022)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Ich kann auch anders
> Ofenkäse und frittiertes
> 
> 
> ...




Uhhh da schwinden sie dahin die 10% kfa.

Na _*Moppelstyle *_hats geschmeckt?

Und sehe ich zum frittiertem noch abgepackte Fertigsaucen? Gott passt du noch durch die Tür oder stört der Bauch schon? 

Bei mir gab es vorbildlich Reis mit eingekochten Tomatenragout.

Vegan, kalorienarm, ohne Salz.


----------



## HenneHuhn (19. Februar 2022)

Chili sin Carne (Fertigprodukt, aus der Dose von der REWE-Eigenmarke und dafür echt verdammt gut), nur noch ein bisschen mit extra Jalapeno aufpimpen und ein Klecks Sauerrahm dazu. Und ein Brötchen zum dippen.


----------



## RyzA (19. Februar 2022)

Oliven in Knoblauch eingelegt.  Aus dem türkischen Lebensmittelgeschäft.

*Edit: *Heute Mittag gemischte Küche. Bulgur, Knoblauchcreme, Schweine-Nackensteaks und Kräuterbutter Baguettes.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caduzzz (21. Februar 2022)

Aufgetaute, selbstgemachte Linsensuppe. Noch Karotten und Kartoffeln rein geschnippelt. Plus Schuss Essig natürlich


----------



## chill_eule (21. Februar 2022)

Hot Dogs!


----------



## RyzA (21. Februar 2022)

Spiegeleier auf Brot. Das Ei beidseitig angebraten.


----------



## seventyseven (21. Februar 2022)

Ich habe heute ein üppig gefüllten Magen. 

Zur Mittagspause hab ich mich zu Frikadellen-Brötchen überreden lassen.

Heute Abend gab es Lachsbrötchen mit Süßem Senf und Zwiebeln und als Nachtisch gab es noch ein Kirschkrüstchen (Dieses Berliner/Krapfen ding, gefüllt mit Kirschen und Vanillecreme)

Nachher wird noch mein Frühstück vorbereitet und zwar "Zartes Birchner" Kölln Muesli, Bauer Erdbeer Joghurt, Himbeeren und etwas Granatapfel als Overnight Oats. Morgen früh wird es nochmal mit etwas Milch cremig gerührt und feddich.


----------



## RyzA (22. Februar 2022)

Heute Mittag gibt es Spaghetti Carbonara.
Davon esse ich aber nicht soviel, weil es später zum Geburtstag meiner Mutter, noch Torte und Kuchen gibt.


----------



## AzRa-eL (22. Februar 2022)

Ich bin immer noch satt vom tunesischen Cous Cous von gestern abend...


----------



## Eyren (22. Februar 2022)

Wie immer zum Frühstück Haferflocken, Milch 1.8%, 1TL Zimt und dazu Obst. Heute war es Banane.

Heute Abend gibt's Spaghetti Bolognese so ganz altmodisch selbst gekocht ohne Lieferdienst oder Pulver.


----------



## seventyseven (22. Februar 2022)

Das Overnight Oats hat mich bis einschließlich jetzt Satt gehalten, bin ich echt von überrascht.

Später gibts Merguez mit Baguettebrötchen und Zwiebeln, aber leider ohne Harissa die hat mein Edeka irgendwo im nirgendwo versteckt.


----------



## compisucher (22. Februar 2022)

Frische Faschingskrapfen vom Bäcker, gerade geholt. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AzRa-eL (22. Februar 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Frische Faschingskrapfen vom Bäcker, gerade geholt.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


"Berliner"

*Duck... und weg!*


----------



## seventyseven (22. Februar 2022)

Ich habe mal in Köln 24 Dunkin Donuts mitgenommen. (Sind ja auch mehr Berliner als Donuts)

Den Diabetes multiplier den ich an jenem Tag bzw. den darauf folgenden erzielt habe, will ich gar nicht wissen.


----------



## Caduzzz (22. Februar 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> "Berliner"
> 
> *Duck... und weg!*





@AzRa-eL
Pfannkuchen!
 

Aber so ein Bild hab' ich auch noch (knapp 10 Jahre alt...)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eyren (22. Februar 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Frische Faschingskrapfen vom Bäcker, gerade geholt.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wat isn Fasching? Ist dat der Belag auf den Berlinern die du gepostet hast?

Fasching und Krapfen...... unglaublich was man hier zu lesen bekommt.


----------



## RyzA (22. Februar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Davon esse ich aber nicht soviel, weil es später zum Geburtstag meiner Mutter, noch Torte und Kuchen gibt.


Heute gab es doch keine Torte. Aber Donauwelle. Mein Lieblings-Kuchen.


----------



## compisucher (22. Februar 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> "Berliner"
> 
> *Duck... und weg!*


Ich esse doch keine Menschen...


----------



## AzRa-eL (22. Februar 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Ich esse doch keine Menschen...


Sorry, aber du bist dann wohl im falschen Thread, mein Lieber. Das Essen von Menschen, vorwiegend aus Berlin, ist ein wesentlicher Bestandteil dieses Threads...


----------



## chill_eule (22. Februar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Aber Donauwelle. Mein Lieblings-Kuchen.


----------



## compisucher (22. Februar 2022)

Eyren schrieb:


> Wat isn Fasching? Ist dat der Belag auf den Berlinern die du gepostet hast?
> 
> Fasching und Krapfen...... unglaublich was man hier zu lesen bekommt.


Komm du mal nach Bayern und lerne richtiges boarisch.
(ich bin gar kein Bayer und lebe in Tirol, arbeite da nur und hole gelegentlich - Faschingskrapfen... )


----------



## chill_eule (22. Februar 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Ich esse doch keine Menschen...


Auch keine "Wiener", "Frankfurter" oder "Hamburger"?


----------



## AzRa-eL (22. Februar 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Auch keine "Wiener", "Frankfurter" oder "Hamburger"?


Wie du siehst, Compisucher, hat "Menschen essen" in deutschen Landen Tradition


----------



## compisucher (22. Februar 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Auch keine "Wiener", "Frankfurter" oder "Hamburger"?


In der Tat, ich esse Wiener... pfui deibel. 
Aber Hamburger heissen bei uns Fleischpflanzerl, insofern hat ein Hanseat bei mir nichts zu befürchten.


----------



## AzRa-eL (22. Februar 2022)

Fleischpflanzerl hört sich für meine kölsche Ohren extrem befremdlich an


----------



## chill_eule (22. Februar 2022)

"Fleischpflanzerl" meint ja aber auch nur die "Hackfleischscheibe"... und nicht das ganze Gericht, den _Hamburger_ 

Oder kann man bei McDonalds auch einen "Doppel-Käsefleischpflanzerl" bestellen? 

Und so eine Frikadelle hat ja nun kaum was mit einem _Patty_ eines guten Hamburgers zu tun.
Allerdings wirds ja heutzutage auch meistens eh nur als "Burger" bezeichnet, also schon okay


----------



## compisucher (23. Februar 2022)

McDonalds & Co. ist nur sehr selten bei uns auf dem Speiseplan.
Sind aber nicht grundsätzlich abgeneigt.
Natürlich nennt man in Ösiland den Hamburger von der Frittenbude auch Hamburger.
Aber eine selbstgemachte Fleischpflanzerl-Semmel mit frischem Salat, Zwiebeln und Senf drauf esse ich dann doch lieber.

Ach so, woher kommt der Name (von irgendeiner Kochseite kopiert)
_Fleischpflanzerl ist von dem altertümlichen „Fleischpfannzelten“ abgeleitet. Zelten ist ein alter Ausdruck für einen flachen, leicht gewölbten Kuchen. Wir erinnern nur an den „Lebzelten“, den Lebkuchen. Das Fleischpflanzerl ist also ein in der Pfanne gebratener „Zelten“, ein „Fleischküchle“. Im Laufe der Zeit hat sich der „Pfannzelten“ zum „Pflanzerl“ verschliffen._


----------



## HenneHuhn (23. Februar 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Ich esse doch keine Menschen...



Also, die Frage, ob Berliner überhaupt... ähhh würde jetzt glaube ich zu weit führen 

@T:
Ich sitze hier inmitten eines Berges von Süßigkeiten und Kuchen am Arbeitsplatz und warte darauf, dass wir gleich Mittagspause machen. Mein gesunder Salat, den ich auch dabei habe, wird vermutlich bis heute Abend eine Gnadenfrist bekommen.


----------



## compisucher (23. Februar 2022)

Witziger Fred 
Heute wird es banal bei mir.
Kaffee und Obst über die Mittagspause...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RyzA (23. Februar 2022)

Hähnchenschnitzel mit Kartoffeln, Sauce und Buttergemüse (Möhren, Erbsen).


----------



## AzRa-eL (23. Februar 2022)

Coca Cola bringt ne neue Geschmacksrichtung: Starlight. Soll wie ne Reise ins Weltall schmecken


----------



## Eyren (23. Februar 2022)

Ich hatte mal was anderes mit dem Namen "starlight" und wie im Weltraum fühlte ich mich auch, nur an den Geschmack kann ich mich nicht erinnern 

Die restlichen Spaghetti Bolognese von gestern. Gyrosteller mit Reis und Salat. YFood 500ml. Gleich nochmal Reis mit Hähnchen und Wokgemüse. Heute Abend Quark mit Whey.


----------



## seventyseven (23. Februar 2022)

Fertige Salami-Käse Baguettes zum aufbacken aus dem Edeka.

Muss jetzt einfach was schnelles in den Magen reinstampfen.


----------



## chill_eule (23. Februar 2022)

"Starlight" kenn ich nur als "Express"...
(Oder war es "Suchard Express", die Trinkschokolade??)

Jedenfalls hat meine Frau da mal irgendwann so ne Show angeguckt... keine Ahnung ob die was mit Kakao oder eher Lokomotiven zu tun hatte, ich war nicht dabei 





seventyseven schrieb:


> Fertige Salami-Käse Baguettes zum aufbacken aus dem Edeka.


Die "Gut & Günstig"-Teile oder die *Guten* von Dr. Oetker? 
(Da schmeckt man ausnahmsweise wirklich mal einen Unterschied zwischen Marke und Eigenmarke mMn.)


----------



## seventyseven (23. Februar 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> "Starlight" kenn ich nur als "Express"...
> (Oder war es "Suchard Express", die Trinkschokolade??)
> 
> Jedenfalls hat meine Frau da mal irgendwann so ne Show angeguckt... keine Ahnung ob die was mit Kakao oder eher Lokomotiven zu tun hatte, ich war nicht dabei
> ...


Ne, ist ein lokales Produkt. (Zumindest wird es ein paar Dörfer weiter produziert)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chill_eule (23. Februar 2022)

Oh!

"Frisch" und kein TK?
Sorry, mein Fehler ^^

Appetitlich sehen die aber auch nicht wirklich aus


----------



## seventyseven (23. Februar 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Oh!
> 
> "Frisch" und kein TK?
> Sorry, mein Fehler ^^
> ...


Schmecken auch sehr... naja, basic. Ich kann mir auch Kräuterbutter auf ein Aufbackbaguette  samt Salami und Käse legen. Es geht halt schnell


----------



## chill_eule (23. Februar 2022)

seventyseven schrieb:


> Ich kann mir auch Kräuterbutter


Das ist schon die _fancy_ Variante!
Als ob diese Fertig-Baguettes jemals Kräuter auch nur in der Nähe gehabt haben


----------



## seventyseven (23. Februar 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Das ist schon die _fancy_ Variante!
> Als ob diese Fertig-Baguettes jemals Kräuter auch nur in der Nähe gehabt haben


Also es schmeckt zumindest als wäre etwas Kräuterbutterartiges unter der Salami und dem Käse.


----------



## HenneHuhn (23. Februar 2022)

Heute gibt es mal wieder "Fusion Food" (a. k. a. "Was der Kühlschrank gerade her gibt") :
Nasi Goreng mit Ei und... Bratwurst


----------



## RyzA (23. Februar 2022)

Ich habe mir eben keinen Berliner, Hamburger oder Amerikaner reingezogen.
Aber dafür was tierisches... ein Schweineohr.


----------



## chill_eule (23. Februar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> ein Schweineohr.


Das ist doch eher Hundefutter?!

Aber okay... wer's mag


----------



## AzRa-eL (24. Februar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> ein Schweineohr.


"Menschen essen"? Ok. Schweineohren? Nope, da bin ich dann raus


----------



## HenneHuhn (24. Februar 2022)

Und immer wieder habe ich folgenden Klassiker aus der YT-Frühzeit im Ohr:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K79ZYH54jBY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



@T: Einen Smoothie (Apfel, Guave, Ananas und noch mehr Zeug). Ich weiß, man sollte Smoothie nicht überwerten oder glorifizieren, was den gesundheitlichen Wert angeht, aber ich mag sie gerne.


----------



## RyzA (24. Februar 2022)

Heute Mittag gibt es Köfte von Kallavi mit selbstgemachten Kartoffelbrei und Buttermais.

*Edit:* Als Nachtisch noch nen Zott Sahnejoghurt mit Kirschen.


----------



## Caduzzz (24. Februar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Heute Mittag gibt es Köfte von Kallavi  Kavalli mit selbstgemachten Kartoffelbrei und Buttermais.


 Hab' das mal berichtigt.


----------



## AzRa-eL (24. Februar 2022)

Heute gab es ganz nach kölscher Karnevalstradition...*trommelwirbel*...haltet euch fest... Berliner!!! 

Ganze 3 Stück sogar😅

Ist aber auch das einzige, was ich an Karneval toll finde


----------



## Caduzzz (24. Februar 2022)

Meine heißgeliebte Gattin ist ja nun seit 2 Jahren im Homeoffice und hatte eine Videokonferenz mit ihren rheinländischen Kolleg*Innen. Ging auch am ende um "Karneval" ("Fasching"), feiern oder nicht feiern etc. (im Hintergrund schön TRATARA und "verkürzte Arbeitszeiten" während wir hier normal arbeiten) Aber die Eine sagte (sinngemäß): in Berlin kannst du mit einem Hasenkostüm rumrennen und es interessiert keine Sau, aber wenn du das zu Fasching machst wirst du schief angeguckt.
Genau so ist es Wir Berliner können (trotz der ganzen zugezogenen Bonnern/+Fastnachtsschwaben) NIX mit eurem Karneval anfangen.

Solln'se alle machen, aba nerv mich nich!

btt: Pseudo-Chinapfanne gab's heute


----------



## RyzA (24. Februar 2022)

Caduzzz schrieb:


> Genau so ist es Wir Berliner können (trotz der ganzen zugezogenen Bonnern/+Fastnachtsschwaben) NIX mit eurem Karneval anfangen.


Hier in OWL ist Karneval auch eher verhalten. 

Topic: Dinkel-Kirschkuchen vom Bäcker.


----------



## AzRa-eL (24. Februar 2022)

Ich beneide euch darum. Mich persönlich kotzt Karneval nur an und verschwinde am liebsten für paar Tage von der Bildfläche😅


----------



## RyzA (25. Februar 2022)

Heute Mittag gibt es Seelachs "Bordelaise" mit Kartoffelgratin und Brokkoli.


----------



## seventyseven (25. Februar 2022)

Caduzzz schrieb:


> Meine heißgeliebte Gattin ist ja nun seit 2 Jahren im Homeoffice und hatte eine Videokonferenz mit ihren rheinländischen Kolleg*Innen. Ging auch am ende um "Karneval" ("Fasching"), feiern oder nicht feiern etc. (im Hintergrund schön TRATARA und "verkürzte Arbeitszeiten" während wir hier normal arbeiten) Aber die Eine sagte (sinngemäß): in Berlin kannst du mit einem Hasenkostüm rumrennen und es interessiert keine Sau, aber wenn du das zu Fasching machst wirst du schief angeguckt.
> Genau so ist es Wir Berliner können (trotz der ganzen zugezogenen Bonnern/+Fastnachtsschwaben) NIX mit eurem Karneval anfangen.
> 
> Solln'se alle machen, aba nerv mich nich!
> ...


Fasnacht oder Fasnet wie man das hier in den BW Provinzen nennt geht mir auch total auf den Sack.

Hier heißt es "mir mache fasnet uff dischdanz"

Wie ich das hasse.

Heute gab es nix weil ich verpennt habe und ca. 5 min nach aufstehen und pinkeln im Auto saß und losgebraust bin.

Sah so in etwa wie die Mr Bean folge aus.

Jetzt ist Feierabend und heute Abend Yufka/Dürüm oder Döner Teller.


----------



## RyzA (26. Februar 2022)

Pizza "Mia Grande" mit Salami und Pilzen von Dr.Oetker.


----------



## Eyren (27. Februar 2022)

Superbowl!

Birne, Banane, Apfel, 2EL Leinsamen und Hafer. Das ganze mit a bisserl Milch. Ich liebe es.

Dazu gibt's noch ein weiches Ei.


----------



## RyzA (27. Februar 2022)

Wir machen uns gleich Chicken-Cheeseburger. Yummy!


----------



## Eyren (27. Februar 2022)

Käse-Lauchsuppe von einer Bekannten. Sehr lecker wenn auch für meinen Geschmack etwas zuwenig Lauch.


----------



## Eyren (28. Februar 2022)

Zum Frühstück gab's etwas ganz neues! Innovativ! Gehaltvoll! Ein geschmackliches Wunderwerk!

Haferflocken, Leinsamen, Banane und Milch.

Und nein nicht wegen Fitnesswahn, einfach weil ich das Zeug liebe. Ich esse sowieso ungern Brot und morgens geht das schonmal gar nicht.

Mittags gibt's aus meinem neuen Reiskocher..... ratet mal.

Zu dem Reis hab ich mir Möhren gedünstet und das ganze zur besseren Verträglichkeit mit ein wenig Sesamöl angereichert.


----------



## Olstyle (28. Februar 2022)

Gestern haben wir im Hostel für unsere Gruppe Schnitzel mit Kartoffelspalten und Salat gemacht.
Die Instant Ramen Fraktion hat auch nur leicht neidisch geguckt  .


----------



## RyzA (28. Februar 2022)

Spaghetti mit Rahmspinat (TK), Frischkäse und Knoblauch.

*Edit:* Käsebrötchen frisch vom Bäcker. Belegt mit Kochschinken, Salat,  Tomate, Ei und Remoulade.


----------



## HenneHuhn (1. März 2022)

Bio-Rumpsteak (ich gebe zu: reduziert wg. kurz vor MHD  ), dazu frisches Baguette, pikant marinierte Oliven und Hummus mit Ras-el-Hanout.


----------



## RyzA (1. März 2022)

Einen frischen Berliner.


----------



## seventyseven (1. März 2022)

Habe mir Schmandbrötchen mit Schmand, Ei, Tomatensoße+Mark, Salz/Pfeffer, Salami, Knoblauch und Zwiebeln gemacht.

ist jetzt schon der zweite Tag wo ich davon esse  Mit Elden Ring muss alles schnell gehen.

Ein Kirschkrüstchen (Berliner mit Kirsch/Vanille Füllung) gab es auch noch.


----------



## AzRa-eL (2. März 2022)

seventyseven schrieb:


> Mit Elden Ring muss alles schnell gehen.


Hat dich ja richtig gepackt. Kann es kaum erwarten selber loszulegen.

PS Duschen nicht vergessen


----------



## RyzA (2. März 2022)

Pommes & Chicken Nuggets.


----------



## seventyseven (2. März 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Hat dich ja richtig gepackt. Kann es kaum erwarten selber loszulegen.
> 
> PS Duschen nicht vergessen


Da ich parallel Arbeiten muss und nicht Zuhause Arbeite, wird mir das so schnell nicht passieren. 

Ich hab wieder so einen großen Hunger da ich heute wieder den ganzen Tag nichts gegessen habe. Bin am Schreibtisch und bei der Heimfahrt fast umgekippt.


----------



## RyzA (2. März 2022)

Rührei mit Schnittlauch.


----------



## Eyren (3. März 2022)

Reis, Reis und nochmal Reis.

Meine Frau und ich haben grad unsere Reisphase.  Immer mal wieder mit anderer Beilage, meistens asiatisch angehaucht.

Vorteil für mich, ich habe immer direkt meine Mahlzeit für die Arbeit fertig. Reis lässt sich da einfach besser mitnehmen als Rotkohl, Klöße und eine halbe Gans.


----------



## RyzA (3. März 2022)

Heute Mittag gibt es einen Tortellini-Auflauf vom Italiener.
Ringnudeln in Fleischsoße, mit Käse überbacken.


----------



## soulstyle (3. März 2022)

Eyren schrieb:


> Uhhh da schwinden sie dahin die 10% kfa.
> 
> Na _*Moppelstyle *_hats geschmeckt?
> 
> ...


Sorry eyren konnte nicht schnell genug antworten, steckte mit meinem Bauch im Türrahmen fest 
Heute gab es Zwiebelfleisch mit Reis ala Asia Style.
Joa man muss sich ja was gönnen. 
Und 10KFA wäre ja ein Traum.....
Egal Body ist nicht alles.
Am WE gibts erstmal selbstgemachte Künefe.....


----------



## AzRa-eL (3. März 2022)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Am WE gibts erstmal selbstgemachte *Künefe*.....


Würdest du euer Rezept teilen? 😍
Ich liebe Künefe! Am liebsten schön mit Maraş Dondurma darüber🤤
Merke gerade, dass ich lange nicht mehr in der Türkei war. Insbesondere Osttürkei hat schon ein geiles Feeling im Sommer mit Wetter, Essen, Gastfreundschaft, Atmosphäre etc.❤


----------



## HenneHuhn (3. März 2022)

Mit den KollegInnen aus drei oder vier anderen Einrichtungen nach Feierabend im Fischrestaurant gewesen. Rotbarschfilet, Pommes, Salat, zum Nachtisch Baklava und Cay.

Jetzt zu Hause noch ne Hopfenkaltschale.


----------



## soulstyle (3. März 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Würdest du euer Rezept teilen? 😍
> Ich liebe Künefe! Am liebsten schön mit Maraş Dondurma darüber🤤
> Merke gerade, dass ich lange nicht mehr in der Türkei war. Insbesondere Osttürkei hat schon ein geiles Feeling im Sommer mit Wetter, Essen, Gastfreundschaft, Atmosphäre etc.❤


Klar, gerne.


250 g frische Teigfäden (Taze Kadayif)
125G Butter
250 g Mozzarella
Butter zum einfetten der Form oder Formen
Gehackte Pistazien zum dekorieren
1 Tasse Zucker
1 Tasse Wasser
1 EL Zitronensaft
Ich backe es in der Pfanne aus bei mittlere Hitze und dann wenden und die Oberseite ausbacken. Sirup und Künefe sollten  etwa  lauwarm sein wenn man das Künefe mit dem Sirup übergießt.
Zubereitung würde ich Dir ein YT Video empfehlen. Schau Dir mal eins an.  Rezept siehe oben.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_LKtZsmXe1Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## AzRa-eL (3. März 2022)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Klar, gerne.
> 
> 
> 250 g frische Teigfäden (Taze Kadayif)
> ...


Danke, ich schau mir Mal am besten eins dazu an.


----------



## RyzA (5. März 2022)

Mehrkornbrötchen mit Frischkäse, Avocado, Salz & Pfeffer.


----------



## Caduzzz (5. März 2022)

Heute gab's mal wieder Shakshuka. Ich weiß, andere essen das als Frühstück, aber "andere" essen auch Berliner 

Bin ja normalerweise ein Freund von den perversesten Süßigkeiten/Süßspeisen, aber "Künefe"? 
Mozzarella und Zucker?


----------



## RyzA (5. März 2022)

Bei uns gab es zwei Bleche selbstgemachte Pizza. Für heute und Morgen.
Mit Schinken/Salami und Pilzen und mit Thunfisch und Zwiebeln. Darüber dann noch Käse.
Bilder hatte ich aber nicht gemacht.


----------



## Schori (5. März 2022)

Selbstgebackenes Roggensauerteigbrot mit Butter. Einfach unbeschreiblich lecker!


----------



## AzRa-eL (6. März 2022)

Caduzzz schrieb:


> Bin ja normalerweise ein Freund von den perversesten Süßigkeiten/Süßspeisen, aber "Künefe"?
> Mozzarella und Zucker?


Musst du Mal probieren, das ist extrem lecker.


----------



## RyzA (6. März 2022)

Brötchen mit Spiegeleier.

Heute Mittag machen wir uns ein orientalisch-asiatisches Gericht. 

Pilaw 

In Russland auch "Plow" genannt. Das hatten wir das erste mal bei einer russischen Nachbarin probiert und schmeckte uns sehr gut.


----------



## AzRa-eL (6. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Brötchen mit Spiegeleier.
> 
> Heute Mittag machen wir uns ein orientalisch-asiatisches Gericht.
> 
> ...


Pilav ist auch typisch türkisch. Meine Frau macht das so oft, dass ich manchmal glaube, dass das ein Nationalgericht ist (auch typische Speise bei Hochzeiten).
Ich glaube aber, dass es zumindest tatsächlich ein typisches Türkvölker-Gericht ist, weil ich letztens mit unserer deutschrussischen Praktikantin, deren Familie aus Kasachstan ist, darüber sprach und sie auch sagte, dass "Plow" viel von Russen gegessen wird in Gebieten, wo Uyghuren und Usbeken leben, wie halt in Kasachstan.


----------



## HenneHuhn (6. März 2022)

Caduzzz schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Bin ja normalerweise ein Freund von den perversesten Süßigkeiten/Süßspeisen, aber "Künefe"?
> Mozzarella und Zucker?



Normaler Mozzarella (also nicht aus Büffelmilch oder sonst irgendwie fancy) schmeckt doch total neutral und maximal ein bisschen "quarkig". Den kann man mit allem kombinieren


----------



## Eyren (6. März 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Normaler Mozzarella (also nicht aus Büffelmilch oder sonst irgendwie fancy) schmeckt doch total neutral und maximal ein bisschen "quarkig". Den kann man mit allem kombinieren


Da würde dir mein Fratello aber widersprechen.  Der kann stundenlang über die tausend Sorten und Geschmäcker der italienischen Mozzarellasorten philosophieren.

Erklär dem mal was für uns "normaler" Mozzarella ist, der bewirft dich solange damit bis du italienisch lernst


----------



## RyzA (6. März 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Ich glaube aber, dass es zumindest tatsächlich ein typisches Türkvölker-Gericht ist, weil ich letztens mit unserer deutschrussischen Praktikantin, deren Familie aus Kasachstan ist, darüber sprach und sie auch sagte, dass "Plow" viel von Russen gegessen wird in Gebieten, wo Uyghuren und Usbeken leben, wie halt in Kasachstan.


Ja diese Russland-Deutschen kommen auch aus Kasachstan.


----------



## Eyren (7. März 2022)

Haferflocken mit Apfel...

Apfel versteht ihr? Einem verdammten APFEL!

A P F E L !

Ich brauch eine neue Ehefrau, warum hab ich keine Birnen im Haus? Jeder weiß das Äpfel krumme Beine machen! 

Ok diese ganzen Hippies da draußen würden jetzt sagen: "Mensch Eyren, du als Mann kannst auch einkaufen gehen. Entlaste mal deine Frau." 

Aber ich sage euch: "Ugh! Mann essen, nicht kaufen!"

Heute mittag gibt's Reis mit asiatischen Gemüse. Abends wenn ich das Fleisch im Kühlschrank richtig deute Gulasch. 

Da freu ich mich, habe einfach die beste Ehefrau


----------



## Painkiller (7. März 2022)

Eine Tasse leckeren Kaffee  und dazu ein Crossaint.


----------



## AzRa-eL (7. März 2022)

Zwei Tassen Kaffee und Palačinke mit viel flüssiger Diabetes.


----------



## AzRa-eL (7. März 2022)

Hat jemand von meinen Kontakten, in seinem WhatsApp-Status gepostet:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Musste sofort an diesen Thread denken


----------



## HenneHuhn (7. März 2022)

Meine Assoziation: 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NeN1guQx6ms

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




@T: Nachher gönne ich mir ein Sandwich mit Halloumi und Falafel.


----------



## RyzA (7. März 2022)

Heute Mittag gab es einen leckeren Nudelauflauf. Welchen ich noch von meiner Mutter her kenne.  Wo ich jetzt gleich auch noch etwas von esse.

Rezept:

500 g Nudeln
500 ml Milch
6-7 Eier
Würfelschinken
Salz, Pfeffer
Gekochte Nudeln in eine Auflaufform geben. Mit Würfelschinken vermengen.  Darüber dann die verquirlte und gewürzte Flüssigkeit aus Milch und Eiern geben. 40 Minuten bei 180-200 Grad backen im Ofen.  10 Minuten vorher rausnehmen und oben noch Butterflocken drauf legen. Darüber Paniermehl streuen. Dann  die restlichen 10 Minuten zu Ende backen lassen. Wenn das Ei schön stockig bzw fest und es oben goldbraun geworden ist, dann ist der Auflauf fertig.
Muslime können auch anstatt den Würfelschinken vom Schwein anderen Schinken oder Rinderhack nehmen.
Guten Appetit!


----------



## AzRa-eL (7. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Heute Mittag gab es einen leckeren Nudelauflauf. Welchen ich noch von meiner Mutter her kenne.  Wo ich jetzt gleich auch noch etwas von esse.
> 
> Rezept:
> 
> ...


Danke fürs Rezept! Ich liebe eh Nudelufläufe. Ist für mich die idealste Form Nudeln zu konsumieren


----------



## RyzA (8. März 2022)

Selbstgemachter Kartoffelbrei mit Fischstäbchen, Senfsoße und Blumenkohl.


----------



## Eyren (8. März 2022)

Öhm wie immer völlig falsch aber lecker....

?Yogurtlu Adana? Irgendwann lerne ich wie das heißt was mir schmeckt. Halt Hackfleischspieß mit Joghurt.

Das die Türken aber auch immer so schwierige Namen haben müssen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (8. März 2022)

Dann frag mal Türken, wie es ihnen mit dem  Wort "Hackfleischbraten" geht^^


----------



## Eyren (8. März 2022)

Das merke ich schon immer bei meinem Fratello wenn er sich mal wieder "verschämt" einen "Herzanschlag" hat oder von den "Vereigneten Staaten von Amerika" redet. 

Oder Serbaz der seine Handyschuhe sucht. 

Aber ja vermutlich würden die Leute im türkischen Restaurant am liebsten auch los lachen wenn ich essen bestelle.


----------



## HenneHuhn (9. März 2022)

Hot Dogs. (Mit Seitan-Bratwü... Äh "Bratrollen")


----------



## RyzA (9. März 2022)

Zwei Nussecken vom Bäcker.


----------



## chill_eule (9. März 2022)

Ich bestell mir grad nen Croque


----------



## RyzA (10. März 2022)

Spaghetti Bolognese


----------



## Olstyle (10. März 2022)

Home Office heißt auch man kann morgens ein Gulasch ansetzen was dann über den Tag köchelt.


----------



## Eyren (10. März 2022)

Bulgur, Köfte und so ein Kalbseintopf als Vorspeise.


----------



## AzRa-eL (10. März 2022)

Eyren schrieb:


> Kalbseintopf als Vorspeise.


Kelle Paça?


----------



## Olstyle (10. März 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Home Office heißt auch man kann morgens ein Gulasch ansetzen was dann über den Tag köchelt.


Nach insgesamt 9 Stunden im Topf->1A


----------



## HenneHuhn (10. März 2022)

"Bauernfrühstück" mit Speck und Zwiebeln.


----------



## Eyren (10. März 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Kelle Paça?


Rein optisch würde ich jetzt ja sagen.

Wobei ich hätte schwören können es hat eher nach Rindvieh statt Lämmchen geschmeckt.


----------



## AzRa-eL (10. März 2022)

Eyren schrieb:


> Rein optisch würde ich jetzt ja sagen.
> 
> Wobei ich hätte schwören können es hat eher nach Rindvieh statt Lämmchen geschmeckt.


Du musst mal Işkembe Çorbası mit sehr viel Knoblauchöl probieren. Aber vorsicht, das ist nur was für ganz harte Cowboys


----------



## Eyren (10. März 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Du musst mal Işkembe Çorbası mit sehr viel Knoblauchöl probieren. Aber vorsicht, das ist nur was für ganz harte Cowboys


Nope mein Freund das wird es bei mir nicht geben solange ich weiß was es ist.

Ich hab zwei oder dreimal Pansen versucht, meine Großeltern sind eher ländlich und dort wird das Tier vollständig verarbeitet.  Also ich mach vieles mit aber ich glaube soviel Knoblauchöl kann man da nicht draufschütten das ich das esse.


----------



## AzRa-eL (10. März 2022)

Eyren schrieb:


> Nope mein Freund das wird es bei mir nicht geben solange ich weiß was es ist.
> 
> Ich hab zwei oder dreimal Pansen versucht, meine Großeltern sind eher ländlich und dort wird das Tier vollständig verarbeitet.  Also ich mach vieles mit aber ich glaube soviel Knoblauchöl kann man da nicht draufschütten das ich das esse.


Also ich finde es geht, in einem guten Lokal. Aber der Geschmack ist wirklich hartnäckig. Das hält sich trotz Zähne Putzen bis in den nächsten Tag auf der Zunge😂
Am übelsten finde ich die Zubereitung. Das muss ja tatsächlich den ganzen Tag über köcheln und der Geruch ist hardcore. Triggert bei mir übelst den Brechreiz. Bin leider aber auch sehr geruchsempfindlich.


----------



## Eyren (10. März 2022)

Ich kenne es halt nur von Oma und da bekomm ich es nicht runter.


----------



## Eyren (11. März 2022)

Haferflocken, Banane und Heidelbeeren.

Beschte Bruder, ich schwöre!

Heute Abend bin ich bei meinem Syrischen Kollegen zum Essen eingeladen, ich werde berichten.


----------



## RyzA (11. März 2022)

Eierpfannkuchen. Wahlweise mit Erdbeermarmelade, Pflaumenmus, kanadischen Ahornsirup, Mandelcreme, Nutella oder Zimt &Zucker. Dazu frische Vollmilch.


----------



## Eyren (11. März 2022)

Buhhhhhhuuuuuuhhhhuuuuu!

Weil man dachte ich würde lieber deutsch essen hat man Hähnchenbrust, Reis und Gemüse gekocht.

War natürlich auch sehr lecker und das Hähnchen etwas orientalischer als von der Ehefrau gewürzt aber hatte mich so gefreut.

Egal beim nächsten mal.


----------



## RyzA (12. März 2022)

Gleich holen wir uns Pizza vom Syrer um die Ecke.
Ich nehme "Instanbul". Mit Ajvar, Gehackten (Rind),  Zwiebeln und Peperoni.
Mein Sohn nimmt Sucuk Pizza. Meine Frau eine Pizza mit Hirtenkäse, Oliven und Zwiebeln.
Und 3 Schälchen seiner selbstgemachten Knoblauchcreme holen wir uns auch.


----------



## chill_eule (12. März 2022)

Pizza beim Syrer? 

Ich bestell dann nächstes mal auch Sushi beim Mexikaner


----------



## RyzA (12. März 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Pizza beim Syrer?


Du bist halt nicht flexibel genug.


----------



## AzRa-eL (12. März 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Pizza beim Syrer?


Du denkst wirklich, dass authentische Pizzerien sonst italienisch seien? Jeder weiß doch, dass das zu 99% Albaner sind, die italienisch können


----------



## Eyren (12. März 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Pizza beim Syrer?
> 
> Ich bestell dann nächstes mal auch Sushi beim Mexikaner


Seltsame Eule du bist!

Wo sonst soll man in Deutschland eine gute Pizza bekommen? Entweder Syrer, Albaner oder Inder.

Ich war heute mit meiner Frau essen und habe mich köstlich amüsiert.

Meine Frau ist ursprünglich ein bisschen in den gehobenen Kreisen unterwegs bis sie so ein Baustellenschwein wie mich ab bekommen hat. 

Nun waren wir in so einem Restaurant mit 3x Besteck am Tisch und Leinenservietten. Ich kann mich ja benehmen so ist es nicht aber meine Welt ist das nicht. 

Was musste ich lachen als ihre Vorspeise kam.

-Lachstartar auf Rotebeete Spiegel.

Der Spiegel waren 3 hauchdünne Scheiben Rotebeete und das Tartar waren so 10g.

Ich hatte

-gratinierte Ziegenkäse auf Salat

Ja also ich denke der Fleck auf dem Salat könnte Käse gewesen sein oder ein Wurm der beim waschen übersehen wurde.

Als Hauptspeise hatten wir beide ein Filet mit 200g bzw. 300g.

Nicht falsch verstehen der Abend war absolut top. Das Essen ein Traum und die Getränke egal ob Wein oder Digestif erstklassig.

Dennoch muss ich beim Verhältnis Kosten zu Menge einfach schmunzeln und erinnere mich an meine Zeit vor 25 Jahren wo ich mit gefärbten Haaren und zerrissenen Jeans auf der Domplatte saß und über die Bonzen geschimpft habe.


----------



## chill_eule (12. März 2022)

Albanien ist sehr viel dicher an Italien dran, quasi Gegenüber, als Syrien. 



Aber ich kenne auch _indische_ "Italiener", die gute Pizza und Pasta machen 
Wer's kann, der kann's, egal woher er kommt 

Ach, PS an @Eyren





__





						Home - Trattoria Italiana
					

Entdecke die kulinarische Welt der Trattoria Italiana. Das italienische Restaurant in Hamburg, welches die Leidenschaft und die Kultur Italiens verkörpert.




					trattoriaitaliana.de
				






Da schmettert der Koch italienische Lieder beim Pizzateig"wirbeln" in der Küche und Mittags und Abends kommen dutzend Familienmitglieder mit noch mehr Kindern zum Essen vorbei


----------



## Eyren (12. März 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Albanien ist sehr viel dicher an Italien dran, quasi Gegenüber, als Syrien.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Da bleib ich doch bei meinem Familienitaliener.

Da schmettert der Besitzer Schimpfwörter und wenn man nach Brot fragt zeigt er Richtung Rewe und meint ganz trocken: "Schau Cazzo, da ist eine Bäckerei drin, da gibt es Brot für dich."

Also fast wie Familie.


----------



## Caduzzz (12. März 2022)

@Eyren

Kann ich total verstehen. Hatte auch vor Jahren das Vergnügen sehr oft in sehr feinen Restaurants und Hotels eingeladen worden zu sein. Damals weit über dem Budget den ich mir als einfacher Pädagoge hätte leisten können, zum Glück wurde ich meistens eingeladen. Klar, war lecker.
Auch heut zutage "fine dining" etc., das man da nicht unbedingt hingeht um satt zu werden, geschenkt. Geht ja eher darum "Kompositionen" zu entdecken/erschmecken...
Wenn's aber nur um ChiChi geht kannste mir das schenken. Für mich muss "Seele" mit dabei sein! Auch wenn ich heutzutage viel Geld für Messer verplemper, darauf kommt's nicht an.
Respekt und "Demut" vor den Lebensmitteln, Respekt vor der Verarbeitung und Herstellung, das ist mir wichtig. 
Das kann ein ganz einfaches Gericht sein, geschnippelt mit einem ganz einfachen Messer (um mal für mich zu sprechen).


----------



## Olstyle (12. März 2022)

Bei unserem (Michelin-)Sterne-Koch um die Ecke bin ich (die drei Mal) noch immer satt geworden. Das Eine muss das Andere nicht ausschließen. 
Der hat den Stern aber halt auch für 1A Essen und nicht fürs Chi-Chi aussen rum bekommen.

@Topic: Heute wurde angegrillt. Besser spät als nie  .


----------



## RyzA (12. März 2022)

Eyren schrieb:


> Nun waren wir in so einem Restaurant mit 3x Besteck am Tisch und Leinenservietten. Ich kann mich ja benehmen so ist es nicht aber meine Welt ist das nicht.


Meine auch nicht. Ein normales Restaurant ist ja ok. Aber auf dieses Sternezeugs mit 3-5 Gängen und Spatzenportionen kann ich auch verzichten. Mir reicht eigentlich eine gute üppige Hauptmahlzeit. Manchmal esse ich auch noch einen Nachtisch.



chill_eule schrieb:


> Aber ich kenne auch _indische_ "Italiener", die gute Pizza und Pasta machen
> Wer's kann, der kann's, egal woher er kommt


Genau. Weswegen dann dein Einwand? 



Olstyle schrieb:


> @Topic: Heute wurde angegrillt. Besser spät als nie  .


Wir wollen Ostern grillen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (13. März 2022)

Ich gebe euch allen Recht mit dem chi chi und Sterne Gedöns, grundsätzlich würde ich aber sagen, dass bei Essen Qualität vor Quantität gehen sollte. In anderen Worten: Lieber wenig, dafür gut essen, als viel und dafür irgendein ungesunden Müll.
Sowieso gibt es einen großen Zusammenhang zwischen vielen Krankheiten der modernen Zivilisation und ihrem (übermäßigem) Essverhalten.



Eyren schrieb:


> Dennoch muss ich beim Verhältnis Kosten zu Menge einfach schmunzeln und erinnere mich an meine Zeit vor 25 Jahren wo ich mit gefärbten Haaren und zerrissenen Jeans auf der Domplatte saß und über die Bonzen geschimpft habe.


Musste dabei hieran denken :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eyren (13. März 2022)

Ist ja alles richtig.

Natürlich geht Qualität über Quantität. Aber 10g in feinste Würfel geschnittener Lachs vermengt mit Gewürzen und Avocado serviert auf 3 Scheiben Rote Beete für über 15€ ist trotzdem in keinem Verhältnis.  Selbst wenn der Lachs an der Brust des Koches gesäugt wurde und vor dem filetieren eine Ganzkörpermassage bekommen hat.

Da kommt dann doch nochmal der bunthaarige Jugendliche in mir durch.


----------



## Olstyle (13. März 2022)

Wie gesagt: Sascha, früher Walter, hat seit Jahren einen Michelin-Stern mit anständigen Portionen.








						Startseite - Haus Stemberg
					

Willkommen im Top-Restaurant im Bergischen Land! Tradition und Innovation in mit einem MICHELIN-Stern ausgezeichnetem Ambiete.




					haus-stemberg.de


----------



## RyzA (13. März 2022)

Selbstgemachte Frikadellen mit Semmelknödel, Sauce & Rotkohl.


----------



## HenneHuhn (13. März 2022)

Ein Brötchen, einen Joghurt und ein Glas Apfelsaft (naturtrüb, der geklärte schmeckt nicht).

Ich bin mir noch unsicher, ob es heute Abend selbstgemachte Pizza Margherita geben soll oder einen Topf Mercimek. Auf jeden Fall muss es auch für morgen Abend noch reichen, weil ich bin ein very busy Federvieh!


----------



## AzRa-eL (13. März 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> weil ich bin ein very busy Federvieh!


chill ma, brudi! It's sunday


----------



## HenneHuhn (13. März 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> chill ma, brudi! It's sunday


Aber was folgt auf den Sonntag? Ja, leider kein weiterer Sonntag! Großer Missstand, aber damit muss man irgendwie klar kommen!

(ich hoffe, ich kann in näherer Zukunft auf 30/32 Stunden runtergehen, das würde Job+Privatleben+Ehrenamt massiv erleichtern)


----------



## AzRa-eL (13. März 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Aber was folgt auf den Sonntag? Ja, leider kein weiterer Sonntag! Großer Missstand, aber damit muss man irgendwie klar kommen!


Hast recht, das verdeutlicht nur, wie kurzsichtig ich im Moment lebe 


HenneHuhn schrieb:


> (ich hoffe, ich kann in näherer Zukunft auf 30/32 Stunden runtergehen, das würde Job+Privatleben+Ehrenamt massiv erleichtern)


Würde ich auch gerne irgendwann. 40 Stunden Woche ist einfach zu kräftezehrend, gerade in unserem Sektor...


----------



## Eyren (14. März 2022)

Gesternabend:

Reis mit Wokgemüse.

Fertige Gemüsemischung ungewürzt kurz in Woköl Ingwer/Knoblauch anschwitzen. Mit heller Sojasoße abschmecken und fertig ist der Lachs.

Hatte gestern 0 Energie um mehr zu machen und reicht für 2 Tage.


----------



## RyzA (14. März 2022)

Heute Mittag gibt es einen Chicken-Curry-Nudelauflauf.
Da rein kommen neben den Nudeln, Hähnchenbruststreifen (oder Geschnetzeltes) eine selbstgemachte Currysauce meiner Frau, Aprikosen und oben drüber noch Goudakäse. 
Unser Sohn hat heute seinen 18. Geburtstag und sich dieses Essen gewünscht.


----------



## AzRa-eL (14. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Heute Mittag gibt es einen Chicken-Curry-Nudelauflauf.
> Da rein kommen neben den Nudeln, Hähnchenbruststreifen (oder Geschnetzeltes) eine selbstgemachte Currysauce meiner Frau, Aprikosen und oben drüber noch Goudakäse.
> Unser Sohn hat heute seinen 18. Geburtstag und sich dieses Essen gewünscht.


Alles Gute! ❤


----------



## Eyren (14. März 2022)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag!

Heute mal wieder Reiskocher:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Unten man glaubt es kaum..... Reis.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oben lasse ich direkt mal Champions mit dünsten.

Mal schauen vermutlich werde ich das ganze einfach kurz mit Sesamöl vermengen, das reicht mir dann für morgen mittag.


----------



## seventyseven (14. März 2022)

Gleich Jackass 4 ever mit meinem Kollegen im Kino schauen und anschließend zwecks Uhrzeit in den KFC 

Mein Magen freut sich schon auf 2-3 von den Chilli Cheese Burgern.


----------



## AzRa-eL (14. März 2022)

seventyseven schrieb:


> Gleich Jackass 4 ever mit meinem Kollegen im Kino schauen und anschließend zwecks Uhrzeit in den KFC
> 
> Mein Magen freut sich schon auf 2-3 von den Chilli Cheese Burgern.


Krass! Wie hältst du die paar Stunden ohne Elden Ring aus?!


----------



## seventyseven (14. März 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Krass! Wie hältst du die paar Stunden ohne Elden Ring aus?!


In dem ich heute um 12 Nach hause bin, 2h Gepennt habe weils gestern zu spät war. Dann Elden Ring gezockt hab bis es nicht mehr geht und mich jetzt gleich abhetze um pünktlich zu sein. 

Ich jetzt auch nix mehr kann Deutsch.


----------



## Eyren (14. März 2022)

Mealprep feddig.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab zum Sesamöl doch noch ein bisschen Hoisinsauce gepackt, war mir etwas zu fad sonst.


----------



## RyzA (15. März 2022)

Chicken Nuggets mit Farmer Pommes.


----------



## HenneHuhn (15. März 2022)

Zwei Spiegeleier auf Toast


----------



## chill_eule (15. März 2022)

Ganz Faul heute nach Feierabend: Ofenkäse 

(Hatten wir aber auch wirklich lange nicht mehr)


----------



## RyzA (16. März 2022)

Selbstgemachte Hähnchen-Kebab. Gebratenes Hähnchenfleisch in der Pfanne.
Fladenbrötchen hatten wir uns gekauft. Die backe ich im Ofen etwas auf.
Dann kommt da Knoblauchcreme rein, Salat,  Tomaten, Zwiebeln und das Fleisch. Yummy!


----------



## Eyren (16. März 2022)

Diese Kopfsuppe. Hab diesmal sogar nachgefragt ja sie ist es.

Und dann gab's noch Lammspieß auf Johhurt, Brot und der würzigen Soße. Also wie Adana Yogurtlu Dingen nur mit Fleischstück statt Hack.


----------



## Caduzzz (16. März 2022)

Heute gibt's mal wieder Chili con carne. Aber "A" isset lecker, und "B" kann man die Hälfte einfach einfrieren und demnächst weiterfuttern


----------



## Eyren (16. März 2022)

Getrocknete Rawit. Brennt, der Schweiß fließt und der Mund produziert genügend Speichel für den Rest der Woche.

Aber ich mag den Geschmack einfach.


----------



## AzRa-eL (16. März 2022)

Eyren schrieb:


> Diese Kopfsuppe. Hab diesmal sogar nachgefragt ja sie ist es.
> 
> Und dann gab's noch Lammspieß auf Johhurt, Brot und der würzigen Soße. Also wie Adana Yogurtlu Dingen nur mit Fleischstück statt Hack.


Das ist dann wohl Urfa Kebap. Türken nutzen auch gerne Städtenamen für ihre Gerichte, ähnlich wie die Deutschen mit ihren Berlinern und Hamburgern


----------



## HenneHuhn (16. März 2022)

Selbstgemachte Pizza Margherita. 

Was Teige angeht bin ich leider vollkommen unbegabt (auch simple Muffins o. Ä. sind eine herkuleische Herausforderung für mich), aber selbst mit nem Fertigteig kann man arbeiten. Schnell ne Tomatensauce angerührt, nicht den allerbilligsten Mozzarella (den Rewe Bio finde ich ganz gut), ein paar aromatische Cherrytomaten und vor allem frischer Basilikum. Und schon geht's ab


----------



## Eyren (16. März 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Selbstgemachte Pizza Margherita.
> 
> Was Teige angeht bin ich leider vollkommen unbegabt (auch simple Muffins o. Ä. sind eine herkuleische Herausforderung für mich), aber selbst mit nem Fertigteig kann man arbeiten. Schnell ne Tomatensauce angerührt, nicht den allerbilligsten Mozzarella (den Rewe Bio finde ich ganz gut), ein paar aromatische Cherrytomaten und vor allem frischer Basilikum. Und schon geht's ab


Wie machst du denn die Tomatensauce?

Ich mach die ganz klassisch Napoli nach meinem Fratello: Olivenöl erhitzen, 1 Knoblauchzehe kurz andünsten, mit passierten Cherrytomaten(Mutti) ablöschen. Ggf mit Salz, aufjedenfall mit Basilikum abschmecken.

Ist für mich in Kombination mit Fior di latte auch einfach die beste Pizza.


----------



## HenneHuhn (16. März 2022)

Eyren schrieb:


> Wie machst du denn die Tomatensauce?
> 
> Ich mach die ganz klassisch Napoli nach meinem Fratello: Olivenöl erhitzen, 1 Knoblauchzehe kurz andünsten, mit passierten Cherrytomaten(Mutti) ablöschen. Ggf mit Salz, aufjedenfall mit Basilikum abschmecken.
> 
> Ist für mich in Kombination mit Fior di latte auch einfach die beste Pizza.


 
Ähnlich wie du. Nur habe ich keinen Zugriff auf von Mutti passierte Cherrytomaten  Also auch Knoblauch in Olivenöl anbraten - nur leicht -, stinknormale passierte Tomaten dazu, evtl. ein Klecks Tomatenmark, Salz, Pfeffer, Prise Zucker, Oregano. Der/das Basilikum kommt wie gesagt später in Blattform auf die Pizza. 

Bei sowas macht sich dann auch ein etwas teureres Olivenöl gut (als wenn nicht jedes Speiseöl gerade teuer wäre - oder halt ausverkauft, haha). Ich mag ja gerne naturtrübes, das hat n bisschen mehr "Biss". Und verliert den auch nicht sofort beim Braten, sofern es nicht zu lange und zu heiß ist.


----------



## Eyren (16. März 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Ähnlich wie du. Nur habe ich keinen Zugriff auf von Mutti passierte Cherrytomaten  Also auch Knoblauch in Olivenöl anbraten - nur leicht -, stinknormale passierte Tomaten dazu, evtl. ein Klecks Tomatenmark, Salz, Pfeffer, Prise Zucker, Oregano. Der/das Basilikum kommt wie gesagt später in Blattform auf die Pizza.
> 
> Bei sowas macht sich dann auch ein etwas teureres Olivenöl gut (als wenn nicht jedes Speiseöl gerade teuer wäre - oder halt ausverkauft, haha). Ich mag ja gerne naturtrübes, das hat n bisschen mehr "Biss". Und verliert den auch nicht sofort beim Braten, sofern es nicht zu lange und zu heiß ist.


Mein Favorit beim Öl:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kann allgemein, wer es nicht kennt die

Fattoria La Vialla

empfehlen. Egal ob Pesto, Wurstwaren, Öle oder Weine, da findet man immer etwas.


----------



## RyzA (17. März 2022)

Bratkartoffeln mit Speck und Zwiebeln angebraten. Dazu Spiegeleier.


----------



## Eyren (17. März 2022)

Köfte beim Dealer meines Vertrauens.


----------



## RyzA (18. März 2022)

Wildlachsfilet selber gewürzt und in Paniermehl geschwenkt. In der Pfanne mit Rapsöl angebraten. Mit Salzkartoffeln, Sauce Hollandaise und Spargel.

Zum Kaffee nachher noch Dinkel-Kirschkuchen vom Bäcker.


----------



## compisucher (18. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> In der Pfanne mit Rapsöl angebraten.


Du hast noch ÖL?
Woher???


----------



## HenneHuhn (18. März 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Du hast noch ÖL?
> Woher???


Dem Nachbarn aus dem Autotank gezogen


----------



## Eyren (19. März 2022)

Tagesportion:

Haferflocken mit Bananenwhey, Brombeeren und Milch.

Reis, Hühnchen und Wokgemüse.

Magerquark mit Apfel und Heidelbeeren.

2 Bananen vor,beim,nach dem Sport.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olstyle (19. März 2022)

Erstes Balkon Frühstück des Jahres.
Und zur Feier des Tages gibt es den Rest Pizza von gestern Abend  .


----------



## RyzA (19. März 2022)

Heute Mittag gehen wir zum Chinesen Buffet essen.
Ich nehme wieder meine Lieblingssachen.
Mini-Frühlingsrollen. Gebratene Nudeln (mit Ei &Wokgemüse) mit Erdnusssauce und überbackenen Hähnchenfleisch.
Und Gebratenes dünn geschnittenes Rindfleisch mit Zwiebeln. Und gebratene Champignons in Sojasoße.
Als Nachtisch überbackene Banane.


----------



## HenneHuhn (19. März 2022)

Ebenfalls erstes Balkonfrühstück des Jahres. Kaffee, O-Saft und eine Börekschnecke mit Käse.


----------



## RyzA (19. März 2022)

Auf dem Balkon hatten wir die Tage Mittag gegessen. Morgens war es uns noch zu frisch.
Aber im Sommer gibt es bestimmt öfter ein Balkonfrühstück bei uns.


----------



## seventyseven (19. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Heute Mittag gehen wir zum Chinesen Buffet essen.
> Ich nehme wieder meine Lieblingssachen.
> Mini-Frühlingsrollen. Gebratene Nudeln (mit Ei &Wokgemüse) mit Erdnusssauce und überbackenen Hähnchenfleisch.
> Und Gebratenes dünn geschnittenes Rindfleisch mit Zwiebeln. Und gebratene Champignons in Sojasoße.
> Als Nachtisch überbackene Banane.


Boah, würde ich das gerne auch wieder mal. Alles mögliche auf den Teller und dann Erdnusssoße drüber


----------



## Caduzzz (19. März 2022)

Heute gab's Sate-Hühnchen-Spieße mit *Trommelwirbel* Erdnusssoße


----------



## RyzA (20. März 2022)

Frühstück mit Rührei (mit Speck und Zwiebeln), Brötchen und O-Saft.


----------



## Caduzzz (20. März 2022)

Gleich geht das Geschnippel los, heute gibt's nämlich Moussaka. Vermutlich genug, dass wir morgen den Rest auffuttern können


----------



## Eyren (20. März 2022)

Zum Frühstück:

2 Sonnenblumenkern-Brötchen
2 Eier
1 Paket Räucherlachs

Mittags ein Stück Obstkuchen

Und gleich geht's wieder ins Restaurant. Wieder das selbe von letzter Woche. War halt doch einfach gut da.


----------



## RyzA (20. März 2022)

Abendessen lasse ich  ausfallen. Heute Nachmittag gab es selbstgebackenen Mandarinenkuchen von meiner Frau.
Der war noch warm. Haben wir gemütlich beim Kaffee bei bestem Wetter auf dem Balkon genossen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (20. März 2022)

Curry-Udon Suppe, japanischer Pilaw, und Nanbazuke. Alles selbst gemacht. Meiner Frau hats gefallen. Bin bisschen stolz auf mich 😆


----------



## Eyren (20. März 2022)

Als Vorspeise:Gegrillter Octopus auf Beluga-Linsensalat

Hauptgang: Rumpsteak 300g mit getrüffeltem Kartoffelbrei und gedünsteten Edelpilzen.

Nachspeise: Fondant de Chocolat mit Himbeersorbet

Dazu diverse Getränke. Mein Favorit der in Barrique gereifte Pflaumenbrand.

Gott was fühle ich mich edel, mein 14 jähriges Ich würde würgen


----------



## RyzA (21. März 2022)

Heute Mittag gibt es Curryreis mit Knoblauchcreme und Cevapcici.


----------



## chill_eule (21. März 2022)

"Leberkäsetoast"

Von unten nach oben:

Toast
Käse
Leberkäse (angebraten)
Käse
Spiegelei
Käse

Das kommt dann kurz in den Ofen zum überbacken


----------



## Eyren (22. März 2022)

Hier in der Umgebung gibt's bei manchen Metzgern Leberkäse mit Käsestückchen drin.

Das würde doch gut passen hast ja viel zu wenig Käse bei dir drin.

Gestern gab's wieder einmal Yogurtlu Adana. Keine Ahnung wenn ich in der Heimat arbeite gibt's für mich nur diesen einen Laden.


----------



## RyzA (22. März 2022)

Dr. Oetker Culinaria Pizza "Griechisch" Style.


----------



## Caduzzz (22. März 2022)

Pseudo-Asia-Pfanne (Nudeln, Sojasoße, müßt ihr euch dazu denken^^ ganz einfach fix geschnippelt mit frischen Zutaten)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HenneHuhn (23. März 2022)

Im Ofen bzw. Topf sind gerade Dolma (in diesem Falle: rote Paprika gefüllt mit Rinderhack, Zwiebeln und Knoblauch) und Tomatenreis.

Als Eingeständnis an meine Alman-Kultur werde ich die Paprikanten aber dann noch mit Käse überbacken zum Schluss 😆


----------



## RyzA (23. März 2022)

Bei uns gab es heute Mittag Spaghetti mit heller Pfeffer-Rahmsauce und Mettbällchen.

Heute Nachmittag zum Kaffee einen Eisbecher auf dem Balkon.  Mit Vanilleeis, Schlagsahne, Schokoladensauce, Eierlikör. Erdbeeren hatten wir keine sonst hätte ich die auch noch da mit reingemacht.

Abendbrot esse ich keins. Genug Kalorien heute schon gehabt. Außerdem eben noch Kaffee getrunken.
Immer mit Milch & Zucker. Das sind ja auch noch zusätzliche Kalorien.


----------



## Caduzzz (24. März 2022)

Bouletten Donnerstag^^
mit selbstgemachten Weißkrautsalat und angebratenen Drillingen.

Ich glaube ich hab's schon mal gesagt, aber seitdem ich (seit gut erst einen 3/4 Jahr glaube ich), den Weißkrautsalat selber mache will ich nie wieder so fertigen aus der Packung/Supermarkt.
Wirklich ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht!


----------



## RyzA (24. März 2022)

Heute Mittag gab es wieder ein Burger Menü von  Chicken & Beef hier bei uns Herford.
Die machen für uns die besten Burger.  Mc Donalds und Burger King kann man dagegen vergessen.
Die sind größer, die Zutaten sind leckerer und auch die Burger Buns sind richtig geil.  So richtig fluffig.


*Classic Cheeseburger*
mit 100% Rindfleisch-Patty, Tomate, Gouda, Schmorzwiebeln, Gewürzgurken, frischem Blattsalat und Knoblauch-Dip
Dazu Potato Dippers oder Steak Fries. Und eine Auswahl aus 9 verschiedenen Dipps. Und 0,33L Softdrink nach Wahl.

Für 11,50€ je Menü. Wir bestellen da jetzt jeden Monat einmal. 
Nächstes mal will ich den Chicken Burger ausprobieren.


----------



## Caduzzz (26. März 2022)

Resteessen: Shakshuka.
Aber ich koche selber gerade-ich glaube, ich bin bald weg hier-. Was für ein AfD- Querdenker- und Putinversteherforum..es wird echt immer schlimmer hier im Forum


----------



## chill_eule (26. März 2022)

Herzhafte Pfannkuchen.

Schinken, Cheddar, Camembert, Salami, Chorizo, Gouda...

Je nach (meinem) Geschmack


----------



## RyzA (27. März 2022)

Ich habe gestern mal Sushi aus dem Discounter (Edeka) probiert.
War gar nicht mal so schlecht. Mit Reis, Lachs, Avocado und Gurke. Und ner Sojasoße.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einer meiner Facebook Freunde hatte wohl die Sch**sserei davon bekommen. 

Aber bei mir war nichts.


----------



## AzRa-eL (27. März 2022)

Caduzzz schrieb:


> Resteessen: Shakshuka.
> Aber ich koche selber gerade-ich glaube, ich bin bald weg hier-. Was für ein AfD- Querdenker- und Putinversteherforum..es wird echt immer schlimmer hier im Forum


Das wäre schade! Solchen Leuten und ihren Narrativen darf man nicht die Bühne alleine überlassen. Ich bin voll dafür, dem verbal die Stirn zu bieten. Auch wenn es zeitweise extrem kräftezehrend sein kann.


----------



## Micha0208 (27. März 2022)

Mein Vater kann Sushi selber ganz gut .

Ist nur ne Frage vom passenden Reis (klebrig genug).
Dann einfach das passende in die Nori-Blätter wickeln nach eigenem Geschmack

Ich bin da auch noch Lehrling, aber die ersten eigenen Versuche waren um Welten besser als Supermarkt-Sushi.

PS: die Version mit einfach Reis, Lachs, Avocado, Gurke + Sojasauce + Wasabi finde ich auch sehr lecker. Und da Lachs heutzutage günstig ist, ist auch eine vollwertige Mahlzeit für die ganze Familie nicht mehr teuer.


----------



## AzRa-eL (27. März 2022)

Micha0208 schrieb:


> Mein Vater kann Sushi selber ganz gut .
> 
> Ist nur ne Frage vom passenden Reis (klebrig genug).
> Dann einfach das passende in die Nori-Blätter wickeln nach eigenem Geschmack
> ...


Selber Sushi machen ist bei uns auch schon seit langem auf der Familien-Agenda  

Guten Appetit!


----------



## RyzA (27. März 2022)

Heute Mittag gibt es Schweinenackensteaks fein gewürzt und in Olivenöl gebraten. Dazu einen Nudelsalat welchen sich meine Frau ausgedacht hat und sehr lecker schmeckt. Nudeln, Mayo, Baconstreifen gebacken und kleine gekrümelt da rein und geröstete Sonnenblumenkerne. Dazu Kräuterbutterbaguetts und selbstgemachten Tzatziki.

Richtig grillen tun wir Ostern bei meinen Eltern im Garten an der Hütte.


----------



## psalm64 (27. März 2022)

Ich stelle mich gleich in die Küche und mache Westernpfanne nach dem Rezept:








						Steakhauspfanne von sunnjy | Chefkoch
					

Steakhauspfanne - auch Westernpfanne genannt. Über 60 Bewertungen und für raffiniert befunden. Mit ► Portionsrechner ► Kochbuch ► Video-Tipps!



					www.chefkoch.de
				



Und da es doppelte Menge wird, damit wir was zum Einfrieren haben, wird das eine Küchenschlacht...


----------



## chill_eule (27. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Discounter (Edeka)


Wie kannst du bitte "Discounter" und Edeka zusammenbringen?


----------



## RyzA (27. März 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Wie kannst du bitte "Discounter" und Edeka zusammenbringen?


Was soll das denn sonst sein?


----------



## AzRa-eL (27. März 2022)

Ich glaube, dass Edeka schon etwas gehobener ist und dadurch auch etwas spezieller. Zumindest sind es die Preise😅


----------



## RyzA (27. März 2022)

Zählt aber trotzdem zu den Discountern. Dann eben Premium-Discounter.


----------



## chill_eule (27. März 2022)

Wer zählt denn bitte Edeka zu den Discountern? 
Edeka ist ein Vollsortimenter, genau wie bspw. Rewe.

Beides sind keine Discounter.
Aldi, Netto, Lidl sind Discounter, die ein weitaus schmaleres Sortiment haben.

Discounter ist kein Synonym für den LEH, sondern eine Form des LEH.




AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Ich glaube, dass Edeka schon etwas gehobener ist und dadurch auch etwas spezieller. Zumindest sind es die Preise😅


Leute, wart ihr mal in einem Penny drin?
Und wart ihr schon mal in einem Edeka oder Rewe?

Wie kann man das vergleichen? 

Und das mit den Preisen ist auch ein weit verbreiteter Irrglaube.
Mehl, Milch, Öl, Zucker, you name it, kostet, bei allen Einzelhandelsketten, in Form derer Eigenmarken...
*Trommelwirbel*
Das gleiche!

Senkt Aldi den Liter Milch auch nur um einen Cent, ziehen alle Ketten spätestens nach 2 Tagen nach.

Der große Unterschied zwischen Aldi und Edeka ist aber bspw: Bei Aldi bekommst du Olivenöl für 1,99€
Bei Edeka kannst du auch hochwertiges Olivenöl für 15€ die Flaschen kaufen.


----------



## RyzA (27. März 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Wer zählt denn bitte Edeka zu den Discountern?
> Edeka ist ein Vollsortimenter, genau wie bspw. Rewe.
> 
> Beides sind keine Discounter.
> ...


Achso, dann danke für die Aufklärung. 
Ich wollte auch niemanden damit auf den Schlips treten.
Arbeitest du bei Edeka?


chill_eule schrieb:


> Leute, wart ihr mal in einem Penny drin?
> Und wart ihr schon mal in einem Edeka oder Rewe?


Ich war schon in allen Supermärkten, Discountern, Vollsortimenter oder wie auch immer, welche es bei uns gibt.
Schon alleine weil wir Preise vergleichen und es bestimmte Marken auch nicht überall gibt.


chill_eule schrieb:


> Wie kann man das vergleichen?


Muß man sogar wenn man preisbewußt einkaufen will. Angebote usw.


chill_eule schrieb:


> Der große Unterschied zwischen Aldi und Edeka ist aber bspw: Bei Aldi bekommst du Olivenöl für 1,99€
> Bei Edeka kannst du auch hochwertiges Olivenöl für 15€ die Flaschen kaufen.


Auch andere Produkte sind da mal gerne teurer.

Wir kaufen auch im Edeka und Marktkauf ein. Aber nicht alle Produkte.


----------



## chill_eule (27. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Arbeitest du bei Edeka?


Ja, wie kommst du bloß da drauf?  

Keine Sorge, fühlte mich auch nicht angegriffen.

Aber mich nervt es, dass auch in dem Bereich soviel (gefährliches) Halbwissen existiert 



RyzA schrieb:


> Auch andere Produkte sind da mal gerne teurer.


Genau das gehört dazu.
Ein "Standardwarenkorb" mit Dingen des alltäglichen Bedarfs kostet bei Aldi, Edeka, Rewe, Lidl, etc. immer gleich, teilweise sogar auf den Cent genau:








						Aldi, Lidl, Rewe oder Edeka: Wo ist es wirklich günstiger?
					

Die ARD vergleicht im Geld-Check den Lebensmitteleinkauf beim Discounter und im Supermarkt. Das Ergebnis: Aldi, Lidl und Co. sind nicht automatisch billiger.




					www.stern.de
				



(Die Quelle ist etwas älter, aber im Netz findet man hunderte, ähnliche Artikel)

Nehmen wir als Beispiel einen "Balsamico-Essig":
(Auch wenn das, was da als Balsamico verkauft wird, nix mit dem Original zu tun hat, aber das ist ein anderes Thema ^^)

Bei Aldi gibts den für 1,19€:








						CUCINA NOBILE Balsamico-Essig
					

CUCINA NOBILE Balsamico-Essig. Verschiedene Sortenvon ALDI Nord: Alle Informationen zum Produkt. Einfach zum Einkaufszettel hinzufügen und in der nächsten Filiale erwerben.




					www.aldi-nord.de
				



Und, Edeka?
1,19€:




__





						gut & günstig Aceto Balsamico die Modena IGP: Preis, Angebote, Kalorien & Nutri-Score
					

Jetzt Kalorien, Nährwerte & Preise zu gut & günstig Aceto Balsamico die Modena IGP anzeigen - Erfahren Sie hier, wo Sie das Produkt kaufen können und wie gut es bewertet wird.



					www.supermarktcheck.de
				




Aber bei einem gut sortierten Edeka, kann man, wenn man möchte, auch qualitativ hochwertigen, einwandfreien Aceto Balsamico di Modena IGP kaufen 
Bspw:




__





						Leverno Aceto Balsamico di Modena
					

Leverno Aceto Balsamico di Modena IGP verleiht Salaten, Dressings, Gemüse und Fleischgerichten eine typisch italienische Note. Ein Genuss über frischen Erdbeeren, Obstsalat oder Desserts.




					www.mytime.de
				



(Und der ist noch billig ^^)

Sowas findet man bei ALDI oder anderen Discountern selten und vor allem nicht dauerhaft, sondern nur in einer Aktion. Oder such mal nach einem richtig guten Whisky, Gin, Wein bei den Discountern.
Oder frisches Fleisch/Aufschnitt/Käse/Fisch beim Penny.
Jeder Edeka und Rewe haben eine Frischetheke mit Menschen, die dich Beraten können und einer größeren Auswahl, als nur "marinierter Schweinenacken 'BBQ'" für 3,99€ das Kilo 

Das ist nämlich der größte Unterschied zwischen den Discountern und jedem Edeka (und teilweise Rewe):
Die Discounter haben exakt einen Lieferanten: Ihr Zentrallager. Deshalb haben auch 99% aller ALDI-Filialen das gleiche Sortiment.
Der Edeka-Markt (die zu 99% nämlich selbstständige Kaufleuten gehören) bei dem ich arbeite hat:
*nachzähl*
mindestens 20 verschiedene Lieferanten.
Neben der Edeka selbst, noch einen zweiten für Obst und Gemüse, frisch vom Hamburger Großmarkt.
Aber unsere Äpfel kommen bspw. auch direkt aus dem Alten Land von einem Apfelbauern.
Dann haben wir zur Saison einen eigenen Lieferanten für Spargel und Blumen.

Alleine Getränke, inkl. Wein und Spiritousen, sind bei uns auch 6 oder 7 Lieferanten.

Unsere Frischetheke bekommt auch nicht nur vom Edeka Fleischwerk ihr Sortiment.
Mit Feinkost werden wir von 5 verschiedenen Lieferanten beliefert usw. usw. 

Das nennt sich Vollsortimenter.
Und das ist dann eben doch ein großer Unterschied zu jedem Discounter.


----------



## RyzA (27. März 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Aber mich nervt es, dass auch in dem Bereich soviel (gefährliches) Halbwissen existiert


Aber "Supermarkt" darf man dazu sagen?

Weil ich ehrlich gesagt niemanden kenne der "Vollsortimenter" dazu sagt und es den meisten auch egal ist.


----------



## chill_eule (27. März 2022)

Vollsortimenter ist ja auch ein Fachausdruck.

"Supermarkt" heißt es landläufig, meint aber auch Beides.


Hier zur Übersicht, damit du auch was lernst  




__





						Liste von Lebensmitteleinzelhändlern – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				




Und ein Auszug aus:








						Supermarkt – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				





> Unterscheidung nach Sortiment​Bei Supermärkten unterscheidet man nicht nur zwischen verschiedenen Geschäftsgrößen, sondern auch nach dem Umfang des Sortiments. Während große Supermärkte – auch Vollsortimenter genannt – bis zu 40.000 Artikel im Sortiment haben können, sind es bei einigen Discountern nur um die 1.000. Dazwischen gibt es je nach Größe der Ladenfläche und Grundidee des Händlers jede mögliche Abstufung. Auch hinsichtlich des Verhältnisses zwischen Herstellermarken und Handelsmarken unterscheiden sich Supermärkte in ihrem Angebot. Insbesondere Discounter haben einen hohen Anteil an Handelsmarken im Sortiment aufzuweisen. Mit dem zunehmenden Trend zum Biohandel finden sich auch spezielle Biosupermärkte. In Deutschland hat sich die Zahl der durchschnittlich in Supermärkten angebotenen Artikel in den vergangenen 50 Jahren von 3200 (1965) auf 11.600 (2015) annähernd vervierfacht, die Verkaufsfläche mehr als verdreifacht.[4]


----------



## Micha0208 (27. März 2022)

@chill_eule : ändert aber nichts an meiner persönlichen Meinung, dass die Eigenmarken bei Discountern qualitativ und geschmacklich oft besser sind, als die Eigenmarken von normalen Supermärkten.

(ich nehme mal Milch, Butter usw. aus der Gleichung, wo sowieso nur meine Frau einen Unterschied schmeckt u. meckert wenn`s die falsche ist )


----------



## chill_eule (27. März 2022)

Deinen Einwand verstehe ich nicht ganz @Micha0208

Natürlich gibt es qualitative Unterschiede, aber zu 99% ist es doch Geschmacksache, egal ob Hersteller- oder Handelsmarke (und egal welche Handelsmarke).

Meine Frau isst bspw. am liebsten die Nuss-Nougat-Creme von "Gut und Günstig" und mag das echte "Nutella" nicht so gern.

Da gibts auch unzählige Tests, manchmal fallen die "Eigenmarken" gnadenlos durch, manchmal werden sie zum Testsieger gekürt.

Ich wollte ja nicht zum Ausdruck bringen, dass Edeka und Rewe irgendwie "besser" sind, aber sie haben einfach deutlich mehr Potential als jeder Discounter.


----------



## psalm64 (27. März 2022)

psalm64 schrieb:


> Ich stelle mich gleich in die Küche und mache Westernpfanne nach dem Rezept:


Fettich ( das ist die letzte der drei Pfannen).


----------



## Micha0208 (27. März 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Natürlich gibt es qualitative Unterschiede, aber zu 99% ist es doch Geschmacksache


Das stimmt zu 99% ist es Geschmacksache.

Uns (meiner Frau, mir und meinen Eltern) schmecken die Eigenmarken der beiden großen Discounter deutlich besser .

Wir kaufen hauptsächlich höherwertige Lebensmittel im normalen Vollsortiment-Supermarkt. 
Wie Du schon angedeutet hast, das bessere Olivenöl, der besondere Käse usw. ...


----------



## RyzA (27. März 2022)

Hier noch ein Bild von unseren Essen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt auf dem Balkon chillen und später noch ein Eis essen.
Bald soll das Wetter wieder schlechter werden...


----------



## Caduzzz (27. März 2022)

@Micha0208 
Als bekennender  Messerwerfer in diesem Unterforum frage ich gleich mal nach wie groß die Stücke sind und welches Messer du benutzt?

Ggf. kann ja ein Sujihiki ganz praktisch sein, wenn ihr das öfter macht.








						Sujihiki Kochmesser handgefertigt in Japan - Knife Art
					

Das Sujihiki entspricht dem europäischen Schinkenmesser. Es ist lang, dünn und fein ausgeschliffen. Deshalb eignet es sich besonders für Fleisch und Fisch.




					knife-art.de
				




Noch klassischer ein Yanagiba. 








						Yanagiba Sushimesser handgefertigt in Japan - Knife Art
					

Ein einseitig geschliffenes Yanagiba darf in keiner Sushi-Küche fehlen. Mindestens genauso gut ist es außerdem zum Schneiden von Fleisch geeignet.




					knife-art.de
				




Aber wenn man nicht (semi-) professionell regelmäßig Fische filetiert tuts auch ein Sujihiki. 

(muss man vielleicht nicht haben, aber kann man vielleicht haben wollen )


----------



## Micha0208 (27. März 2022)

@Caduzz: Das Messer hat uns mein Vater geschenkt. Hat auf jeden Fall einen 50/50 Schliff. Marke ist keine eingeprägt 
Das Messer reicht uns aber vollkommen, da es auch z.B. dünne Lachsscheiben sauber schneidet und sich gut schärfen lässt. Ist aber mit Sicherheit kein japanisches Messer.


----------



## HenneHuhn (27. März 2022)

@T: Tiefkühl-Frühlingsrollen

@Supermarkt-Diskussion:
Kennt jemand diesen zweigeschossigen Edeka mitten in der Düsseldorfer Innenstadt? Ich habe noch nie eine derartige Auswahl erlebt, das fing schon bei der Gemüseabteilung an, ein 4m breites und 1,80m hohes Regal allein mit verschiedensten frischen Pilzen, Sorten von denen ich noch nie gehört habe... dazu ein 6m Tomatenregal usw. usf. 
Und im Untergeschoss bin ich fast von meinem nicht vorhandenen Glauben abgefallen... neben einer Feinkost- und Frischpasta-Theke (schon allein das ist geil) und mehreren Fleischtheken, gibt es da einen mehrfach prämiertes Gourmet-Restaurant sowie Tasting-Lounges für Wein, Whisky, Champagner und was weiß ich alles.

Sowas hätte ich im KaDeWe in Berlin erwartet. Aber nicht in einem Edeka...


----------



## Olstyle (27. März 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Kennt jemand diesen zweigeschossigen Edeka mitten in der Düsseldorfer Innenstadt?


Genau den nicht, aber hier verbreiten sich mehr und mehr "riesen Edeka", also Edekas auf einer Fläche die man früher nur von Real kannte. 
Mir sind die in der Regel zuu groß für einen schnellen Einkauf, aber Auswahl hat es da definitiv.


----------



## Caduzzz (27. März 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Sowas hätte ich im KaDeWe in Berlin erwartet. Aber nicht in einem Edeka...



War gut zwei Jahre nicht mehr im KaDeWe, aber das was "es mal war" ist es schon lange nicht mehr. In der Fressabteilung, ok. Aber ansonsten...nee, die Zeiten sind vorbei.

@Micha0208 
War auch nur interessehalber um meine "nerdy"-Neugier zu besänftigen. Es muss ja kein bestimmtes Messer sein. Wenn man ein unbekanntes Messer, mit welchem man Spaß am Kochen, hat ist doch alles perfekt


----------



## RyzA (27. März 2022)

Wir kaufen Fleisch und Gehacktes/Mett nur aus dem Edeka oder Marktkauf.
Da gibt es erhebliche Unterschiede. Aus dem Kaufland das finden wir am schlechtesten.


----------



## Eyren (28. März 2022)

250g Magerquark
20g Whey Banane
30g Haferflocken
10ml Milch 1.5%

Entspricht:

356kcal
30g KH (11g Zucker)
4g Fett
49g Protein


----------



## RyzA (28. März 2022)

Heute Resteessen von gestern.
Nudelsalat und Tzatziki sind noch da. Oliven haben wir auch noch.
Nur kein Fleisch mehr... dafür machen ich dann Bratwürstchen dazu.


----------



## Krolgosh (28. März 2022)

Eyren schrieb:


> 250g Magerquark
> 20g Whey Banane
> 30g Haferflocken
> 10ml Milch 1.5%
> ...


so ähnlich war grad mein Mittagessen. Aber ersetze Magerquark mit Hüttenkäse. Hab ich nochmal knapp 10g mehr Protein.


----------



## HenneHuhn (28. März 2022)

Ein Stück Schoko-Birnen-Kuchen und ein großer Pott Kaffee dazu. So lässt es sich gut aushalten, beim am Rechner rumschrauben, BIOS-Frickeln und Treiber neu aufspielen


----------



## seventyseven (28. März 2022)

So ich lebe wieder. 

Heute gibt es wieder Donauwelle <3 quasi als Belohnung fürs Elden Ring durchspielen.


----------



## RyzA (28. März 2022)

seventyseven schrieb:


> Heute gibt es wieder Donauwelle <3 quasi als Belohnung fürs Elden Ring durchspielen.


Mein Lieblingskuchen.


----------



## compisucher (28. März 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Das ist nämlich der größte Unterschied zwischen den Discountern und jedem Edeka (und teilweise Rewe):
> Die Discounter haben exakt einen Lieferanten: Ihr Zentrallager. Deshalb haben auch 99% aller ALDI-Filialen das gleiche Sortiment.


Frage eines Unwissenden:
Mir wurde von einem höheren Angestellten von Aldi-Süd mal erklärt, dass die Eigenmarken durchaus von verschiedenen Lieferanten und für verschiedene Regionen eingekauft werden.
Da kommt dann eben das Papperl von der Eigenmarke drauf.
Inhaltlich käme das Zugs, um es mal auf eine Chipstüte herunterzubrechen, mal die Tüte von x und im darauffolgenden Jahr von y.
Das "Frischthekensortiment", also Fleisch, Wurst, Käse usw. käme i. d. R. von relativ nahe.

Das kann ich so halbwegs bestätigen, bis auf Weniges kommt alles gemäß Aufdruck bei mir aus der Region in Bayern.
Bei meinen Eltern in Ba-Wü steht da auf dem Zettel meist was aus dem Ländle drauf.

Stimmt das?


----------



## AzRa-eL (28. März 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Frage eines Unwissenden:
> Mir wurde von einem höheren Angestellten von Aldi-Süd mal erklärt, dass die Eigenmarken durchaus von verschiedenen Lieferanten und für verschiedene Regionen eingekauft werden.
> Da kommt dann eben das Papperl von der Eigenmarke drauf.
> Inhaltlich käme das Zugs, um es mal auf eine Chipstüte herunterzubrechen, mal die Tüte von x und im darauffolgenden Jahr von y.
> ...


Bei uns in NRW steht auch auf den Eigenmarken je nach Produkt, dass es aus dem regionalen Bauernhof/Anbau/Züchtung etc. ist.


----------



## chill_eule (28. März 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Mir wurde von einem höheren Angestellten von Aldi-Süd mal erklärt, dass die Eigenmarken durchaus von verschiedenen Lieferanten und für verschiedene Regionen eingekauft werden.


Ja und Nein 
Es kommt tatsächlich vor, dass Eigenmarken  an mehreren Standorten in Deutschland produziert werden. Und es kommt sogar vor, dass ein Werk mehrere Ketten beliefert. Harry Brot in Schenefeld stellt bspw. neben seinen eigenen Broten auch für die Edeka und ich glaube Rewe(?) teilweise deren Eigenmarken her. 
Aber auch nicht das gesamte Gut und Günstig Brot oder Brötchen kommt von Harry, da gibt es noch andere Hersteller.

Brot ist bswp. ein Massenartikel, da reicht ein Standort gar nicht um ganz Deutschland zu versorgen. 
Bei Artikeln mit geringerer Nachfrage oder Stückzahlen gibt es aber auch einzelne Hersteller für ganz Deutschland.


----------



## seventyseven (28. März 2022)

Ich war Jahrelang in Würzburg auf der Schule lebe aber in BaWü. Im Aldi/Lidl sind mir die meisten Produkte doch ziemlich bekannt. Im Edeka sieht es da wieder anders aus. Da gibt es sehr viel lokales.


----------



## RyzA (28. März 2022)

Graubrot mit Heringfilets in "Toscana-Sauce".


----------



## chill_eule (28. März 2022)

Ich mach mir gleich noch Baguettes mit Thunfisch, Knobi, Zwiebel, Käse


----------



## AzRa-eL (28. März 2022)

Suppe mit frisch abgepacktem Suppengemüse aus'm Discounter. Hoffentlich hab ich nichts falsches gesagt Eule, nachher reißt du mir den Kopf noch ab😰


----------



## chill_eule (28. März 2022)

Warst du denn beim Discounter?


----------



## AzRa-eL (28. März 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Warst du denn beim Discounter?


Ääääh... Ja?😰


----------



## chill_eule (28. März 2022)

Und wie hieß der? 
*Daumenschraubenengerdreh*


----------



## HenneHuhn (28. März 2022)

Käse-Girasoli (Eigenmarke eines Vollsortimenters mit vier Buchstaben, leider eher enttäuschend) und zwei kleine Schweinerückensteaks aus der Fleischtheke des selbigen. Dezent mariniert mit Knoblauch und Kräutern, angebraten in etwas Butter und Olivenöl. Sehr lecker.


----------



## AzRa-eL (28. März 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Und wie hieß der?
> *Daumenschraubenengerdreh*


Lidl... bitte nicht weh tun!🙈


----------



## RyzA (28. März 2022)

Kennt jemand von euch auch die Aldi  "Nussbeisser" Schokolade mit ganzen Haselnüssen?
Die gibt es bestimmt schon 30-40 Jahre und schmeckt immer gleich gut.
Und ich hatte in der ganzen Zeit nie eine bittere Haselnuss da drinne.
Wenn man so Haselnüsse isst, kommt das ja öfter mal vor.
Die nehmen wohl dafür besondere Nüsse. Ich glaube die sind auch etwas geröstet.


----------



## AzRa-eL (29. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Kennt jemand von euch auch die Aldi  "Nussbeisser" Schokolade mit ganzen Haselnüssen?
> Die gibt es bestimmt schon 30-40 Jahre und schmeckt immer gleich gut.
> Und ich hatte in der ganzen Zeit nie eine bittere Haselnuss da drinne.
> Wenn man so Haselnüsse isst, kommt das ja öfter mal vor.
> Die nehmen wohl dafür besondere Nüsse. Ich glaube die sind auch etwas geröstet.


Ganz Türkei, Marokko und der Balkan kennt die "Nussbeisser" (heißen die nicht Nussknacker?). Exportgut Nr.1 vieler Migranten^^
Da gibt es doch dieses Meme mit Benaissa dazu:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RyzA (29. März 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Ganz Türkei, Marokko und der Balkan kennt die "Nussbeisser" (heißen die nicht Nussknacker?).


Ich kenne die nur unter den Namen "Nussbeisser".  Guckst du hier.


----------



## seventyseven (30. März 2022)

Ich habe in den 147h Elden Ring über 3kg verloren.  

An manchen Abenden habe ich gar vergessen Abend zu essen.

Heute gibts es Aufbaukost. 

Ordentlich gefüllte Wraps mit Hühnchen, Tomate, Gurke, Zwiebeln, dick Feta, dicke Ailoi, Paprika. 

Als Appetizer habe ich jetzt noch 2 von diesen Penny Backautomaten Pizzen auf dem Teller. Damit ist auch wieder der Trash-anteil gedeckt


----------



## AzRa-eL (30. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich kenne die nur unter den Namen "Nussbeisser".  Guckst du hier.


Witzig! Bei uns heißen die wirklich Nussknacker. Guckst du auch mal hier 


seventyseven schrieb:


> Ich habe in den 147h Elden Ring über 3kg verloren.
> 
> An manchen Abenden habe ich gar vergessen Abend zu essen.
> 
> ...


Vielleicht sollte man Elden Ring Kur als Diät verschreiben.


----------



## HenneHuhn (30. März 2022)

Spätzle, Rahmgemüse (Karotten, Erbsen, Kohlrabi im eigenen Saft und Butter gedünstet und dann Schmand dazu) und.... Falafel 

Dachte eigentlich, ich håtte noch ne Mischung für Grünkern-Gemüsebratlinge da, aber war doch nur ne Packung Falafel


----------



## Painkiller (31. März 2022)

Habt ihr das hier schon gesehen? Dachte zuerst das ist Fake.  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HenneHuhn (31. März 2022)

Nice, das ist in der Tat eine sinnvolle Kombination!  Auf jeden Fall viel besser als diese elendige Schokoladenpizza. Oder "Pizza Hawaii"... 

Ich werde die Augen offen halten, glaube aber erst daran, dass es kein Aprilscherz ist, wenn so ein Teil bei mir im Backofen ist 

/edit: Confirmed! Die Fischstäbchen-Pizza (ein Klopper, 555g meine ich) gibt es tatsächlich und ein Exemplar liegt bei mir im Eisfach. An der Kasse hat das auch gleich zu einem amüsierten kurzen Gespräch mit der netten, jungen Kassiererin geführt


----------



## RyzA (31. März 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Oder "Pizza Hawaii"...


"Pizza Hawai" gehört zu meinen Lieblingspizzen. Am liebsten die von Wagner. "American Style" mit extra dicken Teig.  

Topic: Schoko Donut. Dazu einen Kaffee.


----------



## soulstyle (1. April 2022)

300 gr Brokoli gedünstet, und 3 Fischfilet ala Müllerin Art in der Heisluftfritöse.....


----------



## RyzA (1. April 2022)

Ich hatte heute Nachmittag zum Kaffee von meiner Frau selbstgemachten Kaiserschmarrn  gegessen.


----------



## Olstyle (1. April 2022)

Schoki mit Honig-Salz-Mandeln


----------



## RyzA (2. April 2022)

Aufbackbrötchen mit Butter und Gouda. Dazu einen Pott Kaffee.


----------



## Eyren (2. April 2022)

Wasser&Tee! Ich nutze den Ramadan um meine persönlichen 7 Tage Heilfasten zu beginnen.

Klingt komisch aber fällt mir in dieser Zeit immer leichter da ein Großteil meiner Kollegen mir tagsüber keinen vorkaut.

Also in diesem Sinne viel Erfolg beim Ramadan.


----------



## AzRa-eL (2. April 2022)

Apropos Ramadan!

Erster Iftar (Abendessen) im Ramadan:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Datteln, cremige Möhrensuppe, selfmade Pide und Salat.


----------



## chill_eule (2. April 2022)

Ich mach grad Rührei.
Mit Schinken, Käse, Kräutern, 'n Schuss Milch... Dazu aufgebackene Brötchen mit gesalzener Butter.


----------



## RyzA (2. April 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Ich mach grad Rührei.


Will ich mir gleich auch noch machen. Aber mit Curry. 
Schinken und Käse da drin ist mir jetzt zum Abend zu "mächtig".

*Edit: *"Ramadan Mubarak" für meine muslimischen Freunde hier. Hoffe das ist so richtig.


----------



## AzRa-eL (2. April 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> *Edit: *"Ramadan Mubarak" für meine muslimischen Freunde hier. Hoffe das ist so richtig.


Ja, richtig! Lieben Dank 🙂


----------



## Eyren (3. April 2022)

Haferflocken, whey, Birne und Milch.

Ja moment hat der Eyren nicht was von fasten erzählt? Richtig aber ich bin ja etwas anders intelligent sagt meine Mama.....

Hab seit 5 Wochen eine Restaurant Reservierung am laufen um mich mit Freunden und Familie zu treffen was wir Coronabedingt lange nicht mehr getan haben.

Also wird bis Dienstag normal gefuttert und ab Mittwoch geht es dann erst los.


----------



## seventyseven (3. April 2022)

Ich wurde gestern von Milka Tender besiegt und kämpfe immer noch mit den Nachwirkungen.


----------



## HenneHuhn (3. April 2022)

seventyseven schrieb:


> Ich wurde gestern von Milka Tender besiegt und kämpfe immer noch mit den Nachwirkungen.



Haha, mein traditioneller Zugfahr-Snack 

@T: Brötchen mit a) Brotaufstrich "Tomate, Paprika, Beluga-Linse & Balsamico" und b) Räuchertofu

Übrigens, wegen der ollen Fischstäbchen-Pizza: Das ist einfach nur die stinknormale Ristorante Spinatpizza (mit der "neuen Rezeptur", also quasi salzfrei) wo dann 5 oder 6 Fischstäbchen draufgelegt sind. Also letztlich eher langweilig.


----------



## RyzA (3. April 2022)

Heute Mittag gab es selbstgemachte Börek mit Rinderhack (speziell gewürzt und angebraten mit Zwiebeln) und welche mit Schafskäse (mit Kräutern).
Für heute Abend sind auch noch welche da.


----------



## Eyren (3. April 2022)

Schneller einfacher Nudelsalat.

100g Dinkelnudeln
20g Cornichons
20g Rote Beete 
1 Dose Thunfisch (Wasser)
1 rote Zwiebel
1 EL Olivenöl
2 rohe Eier

Joa Nudeln kochen und alles vermischen. Entspricht dann ca:

829 kcal
79g KH
60g Eiweiß
29g Fett


----------



## HenneHuhn (3. April 2022)

Gnocchi mit Ricottafüllung. Einfach nur mit ein bisschen geschmolzener Butter, Olivenöl, frischem Basilikum, frisch geriebenem Parmesan und buntem Pfeffer angemacht.


----------



## chill_eule (3. April 2022)

Heute gabs Kartoffelstampf.
In dem waren 3 Möhren mit eingearbeitet zwecks Resteverwertung.
Dazu Fischstäbchen für Frau und Kind und richtigen Fisch für Papa


----------



## RyzA (3. April 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Dazu Fischstäbchen für Frau und Kind und richtigen Fisch für Papa


Was ist denn für dich richtiger Fisch?


----------



## chill_eule (3. April 2022)

Naja im Fischstäbchen ist ja Alaska-Seelachs-Filet drin, also das passt schon. 

Aber diese dicke, fettige und überwürzte Panade ist nix für mich.
Da schmeckt man den Fisch kaum noch.
Deshalb war meiner nur mit Salz, Pfeffer und ein wenig Zitrone gewürzt und dann mehliert und knusprig gebraten.


----------



## RyzA (3. April 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Aber diese dicke, fettige und überwürzte Panade ist nix für mich.
> Da schmeckt man den Fisch kaum noch.
> Deshalb war meiner nur mit Salz, Pfeffer und ein wenig Zitrone gewürzt und dann mehliert und knusprig gebraten.


Achso. Ich mag beides. Manchmal machen wir auch Fisch ohne Fertigpanade.

Meine Mutter hat mal als ich Kind war, auf einen Campingplatz an der Nordsee "Fischsuppe" gemacht.
Ich weiß nicht was da alles drin war... aber es hat geschmeckt.


----------



## AzRa-eL (3. April 2022)

Fischsuppe ist wirklich lecker. Gibt es bestimmt auch viele verschiedene von, aber die, die ich mal aß war sehr lecker🤤


----------



## chill_eule (3. April 2022)

Ich liebe Fisch!
Aber ich ess ungern Suppe...
Was mach ich denn nun?


----------



## RyzA (3. April 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Was mach ich denn nun?


Nur Fisch essen. 

*Edit:* Heute Mittag gibt es selbstgemachte Hühnersuppe (mit Eierstich) und Nudeln. Die Suppe hatte meine Frau gestern schon gekocht. Und ist heute Nacht schön durchgezogen. Ich koche gleich noch die Nudeln.


----------



## Olstyle (4. April 2022)

Spaghetti Hörnli Bolognese


----------



## RyzA (4. April 2022)

Irgendwie bin ich im Moment Abends auf n Rührei Trip.


----------



## Caduzzz (4. April 2022)

Aufgetautes -entsperrtes-Chili con Carne.


----------



## RyzA (4. April 2022)

Caduzzz schrieb:


> Aufgetautes -entsperrtes-Chili con Carne.


Darüber hatte ich mich vorhin mit meiner Frau unterhalten. Das würde ich auch gerne wieder essen. 
Machen wir uns demnächst. Sie hatte das beim letzten mal komplett selber gemacht. Ohne Päckchenmischung.
Hat echt gut geschmeckt!


----------



## chill_eule (4. April 2022)

Feierabend Essen muss natürlich wieder schnell und unkompliziert sein, heute aber mal keine TK-Pizza!

Dafür gibts 2 marinierte Hähnchenbrustfilets, ein Knobibaguette und Mozzarella-Sticks von Gut u. Günstig.
Die sind voll geil


----------



## RyzA (5. April 2022)

Heute Mittag gibt es Pide (mit Hackfleisch) von Kallavi.


----------



## chill_eule (5. April 2022)

Ohne Wasser kein Kochen, bzw. nur _umständlich_, deswegen gibts heut Abend Pizza


----------



## Olstyle (5. April 2022)

Im Ofen ist Rotweinkuchen für morgen, derweil köchelt der Rest Bolognese um diese Mal zu Fusilli gegessen zu werden.


----------



## RyzA (5. April 2022)

Nussecke vom Bäcker. Dazu ein Pott Kaffee.


----------



## soulstyle (5. April 2022)

Abendbrot


----------



## chill_eule (5. April 2022)

Und wo ist der Rest?


----------



## soulstyle (5. April 2022)

Mehr gibts net


----------



## chill_eule (5. April 2022)

Traurig 

Hast du auch ein Spendenkonto?


----------



## Eyren (6. April 2022)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Abendbrot


Du solltest lernen dich zu zügeln! Diese maßlose Völlerei wird irgendwann dein Untergang sein!

Sieht aber echt einladend aus. Bis auf das komische überbackene Ding, auf sowas steh ich irgendwie gar net.


----------



## Veriquitas (6. April 2022)

Haferflocken mit Granatapfelsplitter.


----------



## RyzA (6. April 2022)

Heute Mittag gibt es polnische Pierogi mit Fleischfüllung.
Darüber traditionell in fett gedünstete Zwiebeln.

Edit: Und als Nachtisch einen Zott Sahnejoghurt Pfirsich.


----------



## HenneHuhn (6. April 2022)

Grüne-Bohnen-Suppe mit Kassler und  Hackbällchen.
Und dazu ein Alster ("Radler").


----------



## RyzA (6. April 2022)

Heringsfilets in "Toscana" Sauce auf Graubrot.
Dazu Pfefferminztee.


----------



## chill_eule (6. April 2022)

Diese Mischung löst bei mir_ Unbehagen_ aus


----------



## RyzA (6. April 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Diese Mischung löst bei mir_ Unbehagen_ aus


Ich wollte zuerst einen Fenchel-Kümmel-Anis Tee nehmen.


----------



## chill_eule (6. April 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Fenchel-Kümmel-Anis Tee




@Topic: Ist kein Essen, aber trotzdem passt es zum Abendessen und Feierabend



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RyzA (6. April 2022)

Dann mal Prost!


----------



## chill_eule (6. April 2022)




----------



## Olstyle (6. April 2022)

Bestellt:
Rinderfilet mit Sahn-Estragon Sauce und Pfifferlingen
Bekommen:
Rinderfilet mit Rotwein Sauce, nach Beschwerde ebenfalls mit Pfifferlingen


----------



## RyzA (7. April 2022)

Selbstgemachte Chicken-Cheeseburger.

Dünne geschnittene Hähnchenbrustfilets in der Pfanne anbraten und würzen.
Burger Buns aufbacken und dann kommen die da mit Cheddar, Salat, Tomate und Mayonaise rein.


----------



## Caduzzz (8. April 2022)

Wenn die Katze aus dem Haus is(s)t, tanzen die Mäuse auf den Tischen. 
Also tanze ich 

Wehrte Gattin ist nicht da, dann brate ich mir nachher einfach ein paar Maultaschen an, mit frischem Salat. Lecker


----------



## RyzA (8. April 2022)

Heute Mittag gab es Paprika-Gehacktes Topf. Mit Reis.
Davon esse ich gleich noch was.
Kann man auch mit Nudeln, Kartoffeln oder Brot gut essen.


----------



## Caduzzz (8. April 2022)

@RyzA
Ich stolpere gerade über "Paprika-Gehacktes". Gehackte Paprika(vegetarisch) der Paprika mit Gehacktem(Fleisch)?

Mahlzeit, lass es dir schmecken.


----------



## RyzA (8. April 2022)

Caduzzz schrieb:


> @RyzA
> Ich stolpere gerade über "Paprika-Gehacktes". Gehackte Paprika(vegetarisch) der Paprika mit Gehacktem(Fleisch)?


Ich dachte eigentlich das wäre  klar? 

Gehacktes Fleisch.  Das wird zuerst mit Zwiebeln und Knoblauch angebraten. Dann kommen noch passierte Tomaten da rein und Paprika was dann noch etwas köchelt. Und natürlich Gewürze.


Caduzzz schrieb:


> Mahlzeit, lass es dir schmecken.


Danke.


----------



## HenneHuhn (8. April 2022)

Supergesunde Schokoriegel. Das gastronomische Angebot im ICE haut mich gerade nicht so ganz vom Hocker. Höchstens Currywurst-Pommes hätte mich angelacht, aber Preis-Leistung naja...


----------



## AzRa-eL (8. April 2022)

Marokkanische Süßspeisen und Mokka❤



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RyzA (8. April 2022)

@AzRa-eL : Kennst du auch Baklava?

Das holen wir uns öfter mal vom Türken.


----------



## chill_eule (8. April 2022)

*TK-Pizza!*

Wagner _irgendwas_ *5-Käse-Pizza *

Aber die wird natürlich noch *OC'ed* mit Mozzarrella, Kochschinken, Knoblauch, Salz, Pfeffer und etwas Olivenöl


----------



## HenneHuhn (8. April 2022)

Jemanden vom Balkan (wenn ich mich recht erinnere, sonst ein dickes "Sorry!") zu fragen, ob er Baklava kenne, ist ein bisschen wie im Münchner Biergarten zu fragen, ob es hier auch dieses kuriose, lustig geformte Laugengebäck gebe


----------



## RyzA (8. April 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Jemanden vom Balkan (wenn ich mich recht erinnere, sonst ein dickes "Sorry!") zu fragen, ob er Baklava kenne, ist ein bisschen wie im Münchner Biergarten zu fragen, ob es hier auch dieses kuriose, lustig geformte Laugengebäck gebe


Stimmt. Du hast Recht. Ich glaube wir hatten uns hier im Thread auch schon mal drüber unterhalten. 

Jedenfalls hat mich das marokkanische Gebäck etwas daran erinnert.


----------



## AzRa-eL (8. April 2022)

Äh ja, ich kenne Baklava


----------



## Olstyle (8. April 2022)

Gyros mit Parmesan drüber und Rucola drunter.


----------



## Caduzzz (9. April 2022)

Und, was gab's? U.a. Weißkohlsalat. Hätte bloß das größere Brett nehmen sollen 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RyzA (9. April 2022)

Heringssalat.


----------



## HenneHuhn (9. April 2022)

War mit meiner besseren Hälfte Tapas essen. "Sol y Sombra" in Düsseldorf, kann ich sehr empfehlen!


----------



## Olstyle (10. April 2022)

Spanier in Düsseldorf? Da fällt mir immer nur die Schneider-Wibbel-Gasse ein.


----------



## RyzA (10. April 2022)

Heute Mittag gibt es Hähnchenschnitzel mit Pommes. Dazu einen Gurkensalat.


----------



## Painkiller (11. April 2022)

Bei mir gab´s gerade Kaffee und ein Crossaint. Der Kaffee hat eine so leckere Zartbitterschoki-Note. Das in Kombination mit einem Schokocrossaint ist einfach nur göttlich.


----------



## RyzA (11. April 2022)

Spaghetti Carbonara.


----------



## AzRa-eL (11. April 2022)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Bei mir gab´s gerade Kaffee und ein Crossaint. Der Kaffee hat eine so leckere Zartbitterschoki-Note. Das in Kombination mit einem Schokocrossaint ist einfach nur göttlich.


Das klingt lecker! Welcher Kaffee war das?


----------



## HenneHuhn (11. April 2022)

Gemischter Salat mit Joghurt-Dressing, ein Kanten Vollkornbrot und zwei kleine Veggie- Schnitzel "Zitrone-Pfeffer".


----------



## RyzA (11. April 2022)

Zwei beidseitig angebratene Spiegeleier auf Brot.


----------



## Olstyle (11. April 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> beidseitig angebratene Spiegeleier


nieder mit dem flüssig Ei
Ich hab heut ein paar schnelle Spaghetti mit in Olivenöl angebratenem grünem Spargel, Tomaten und Knofi gemacht.


----------



## RyzA (11. April 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> nieder mit dem flüssig Ei


Ja ich mag das nicht wenn es noch glibbert.  


Olstyle schrieb:


> Ich hab heut ein paar schnelle Spaghetti mit in Olivenöl angebratenem grünem Spargel, Tomaten und Knofi gemacht.


Auch sehr lecker!


----------



## chill_eule (11. April 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> beidseitig angebratene Spiegeleier


So muss das 


chill_eule schrieb:


> "Leberkäsetoast"
> 
> Von unten nach oben:
> 
> ...


again


----------



## RyzA (12. April 2022)

Hähnchenschnitzel mit Kartoffelsalat.


----------



## Eyren (14. April 2022)

Gestern war für mich Fastenbrechen.

Hab das ganze klassisch mit einer pürierten Gemüsesuppe zelebriert.
Später gab's noch eine Banane.

Heute gibt's dann gemehlten Rotbarsch, Kartoffelbrei und Brokkoli.


----------



## RyzA (14. April 2022)

Brötchen mit Frischkäse und Erdbeermarmelade.


----------



## AzRa-eL (14. April 2022)

Usbekischer Pilaw zum Abendessen.  Der leckerste Pilaw, den ich je aß. Sehr herzhaft, aber auch zugleich eine ganz leichte Süße als Beigeschmack. Wahrscheinlich von den gebratenen Möhren, Zwiebeln und Knoblauch.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caduzzz (14. April 2022)

Usbekisch? Hm. Aber was macht das Usbekische aus, welche Gewürze etc.? Mehr Infos bitte


----------



## AzRa-eL (14. April 2022)

Caduzzz schrieb:


> Usbekisch? Hm. Aber was macht das Usbekische aus, welche Gewürze etc.? Mehr Infos bitte


Es ist mehr die Art der Zubereitung:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KdOoVezh2fk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (15. April 2022)

Heute am Kartfreitag gibt es bei uns traditionell Fisch.
Wildlachsfilet mit Kartoffeln, Sauce Hollandaise und Spargel.


----------



## HenneHuhn (15. April 2022)

Ein Drittel von einem Rollo "Hähnchen Arabic" (Hähnchen-Döner, Hummus, frische Tomaten und rote Zwiebeln), das von gestern Abend noch übrig ist. Und dazu Pizzabrötchen Käse-Thunfisch mit Curry-Dip.


----------



## RyzA (15. April 2022)

Gebratene "Kopytka" aus den restlichen Kartoffeln von heute Mittag.


----------



## Eyren (17. April 2022)

Zum Frühstück gab's Obstsalat.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Banane, Birne und Apfel einfach klein würfeln. Die 2 Maracuja auslöffeln und drübergeben. Dazu noch 200ml griechischen Joghurt.

Entspricht:

563 kcal
83g KH
20g Fett
10g Protein

Zum Abendessen gibt es meine Version von gebratenem Reis.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dazu 350g Hähnchenbrust in sehr feine Stücke schneiden. Eine Frühlingszwiebel in feine Ringe schneiden und mit 2 Eiern verquirlen. Zwei weitere Frühlingszwiebeln klein schneiden. 

Das Hühnchen in Woköl(Ingwer/Knoblauch) anbraten und die Frühlingszwiebel dazu geben. Danach aus der Pfanne entfernen und die Eier in der Pfanne unter stetigem rühren garen. Den zuvor gekochten Jasminreis(200g) in die Eimasse geben und kurz anbraten.

Danach 100g Wokgemüse, die zwei klein gehackten Möhren und 100g Mungobohnenkeimlinge dazu geben. Mit einen Schuss dunkler Sojasauce abschmecken.

Entspricht für 2 Portionen:

1204kcal
169g KH
8g Fett
101g Protein


----------



## HenneHuhn (17. April 2022)

Kartoffelsalat (selbstgemacht, mit Essig & Öl, Zwiebel und Salatgurke)


----------



## RyzA (17. April 2022)

Wir (6 Personen) haben heute Mittag gegrillt. Davon haben wir für Morgen noch genug:

Kartoffelsalat (natürlich selbst gemacht), Tzatziki, Bulgur, Gurkensalat.  Alles selber gemacht.
Dazu dicke Rippchen, Bauchfleisch, Schweine-Nackensteaks, Geflügelsteaks, Grillfackeln und Bratwürstchen.
Und noch Kräuterbutter Baguettes.

Meine Frau hatte außerdem noch einen Paradisecreme Kuchen gebacken. Hatten wir beim Kaffee trinken später von gegessen.

Abendessen fällt bei mir komplett aus.


----------



## chill_eule (17. April 2022)

Eben noch schnell nen Croque bestellt.
Doppelt Schinken, doppelt Käse, "Crispy Chicken" und natürlich Salat und Gedöns. Dazu Knoblauchsauce.

Hier zuhause mache ich noch ein wenig Honig drauf und natürlich noch den _triple cheese_


----------



## Olstyle (18. April 2022)

Ćevapčići mit Fladenbrot und Ajvar, dazu ein Kopf/Paprika-Salat.


----------



## RyzA (19. April 2022)

Kartoffelwedges und Chicken Nuggets.


----------



## HenneHuhn (19. April 2022)

Das Essen schmeckt alles nicht richtig, kann momentan kaum mehr als die Grundgeschmacksrichtungen wahrnehmen. Eben gab es vegetarische Bratrollen "Cevapcici-Style" und dazu Tomatenreis und Gurkensalat. 

Hätten aber auch einfach salzige Klumpen, fruchtige Klumpen und saure Klumpen sein können. Naja, okay, ein Minimum an Eigenschmack nehme ich schon wahr, aber eben nicht viel.


----------



## AzRa-eL (19. April 2022)

Gute Besserung lieber @HenneHuhn! Hoffentlich hält es nicht lange an!


----------



## RyzA (19. April 2022)

Matjes-Heringssalat.


----------



## Painkiller (21. April 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Das klingt lecker! Welcher Kaffee war das?


Ist es auch! Die ganze Firma ist dem Kaffee seitdem verfallen. 

Der Kaffee ist dieser hier:








						Numero Uno
					

Dieser Espresso sticht durch seine feine Frucht im Geschmack und sein gehaltvolles Aroma mit harmonischen Nuancen von Edelbitterschokolade hervor.…




					www.espressone.de
				



Den gibts in 250 g, 500 g oder 1 kg. Unterschiedliche Mahlgrade werden auch angeboten. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wir haben die ganze Bohne, weil wir eine Jura-Kaffeemaschine hier stehen haben.  Auf die Rösterei sind wir durch einen Zufall gekommen. Der Shop in dem wir die Kaffeemaschine gekauft haben, hat uns diese Rösterei empfohlen. Und bis jetzt sind wir echt zufrieden. Die Rösterei ist sehr transparent was das Thema Kaffee angeht.


----------



## AzRa-eL (21. April 2022)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Ist es auch! Die ganze Firma ist dem Kaffee seitdem verfallen.
> 
> Der Kaffee ist dieser hier:
> 
> ...


Ey super! Vielen Dank für den Tipp. Da ich (noch) keinen Vollautomaten habe, kaufe ich mal das Kilo für Mama. Wir beide sind große Kaffeeliebhaber und freuen uns über jede Empfehlung.
LG


----------



## Painkiller (21. April 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Ey super! Vielen Dank für den Tipp. Da ich (noch) keinen Vollautomaten habe, kaufe ich mal das Kilo für Mama. Wir beide sind große Kaffeeliebhaber und freuen uns über jede Empfehlung.
> LG


Gerne, freut mich!  Die Rösterei bietet übrigens auch Testpakete an. 








						Testpakete
					

Mit den Espressone Kaffee-Testpaketen finden Sie garantiert Ihren neuen Lieblingskaffee. Gehen Sie auf Geschmacksexpedition und lassen Sie sich…




					www.espressone.de


----------



## RyzA (21. April 2022)

Heute Mittag gab es bei uns selbstgemachtes Nasi Goreng.


----------



## chill_eule (21. April 2022)

Hot Dogs!!!1!!eins!11!


----------



## HenneHuhn (22. April 2022)

Eine Schüssel mit süßem Bulgur (in Milch gekocht), mit frischen Bananenscheiben, Rosinen, angerösteten Sonnenblumenkernen, Naturjoghurt, Ahornsirup, Zimt.


----------



## AzRa-eL (22. April 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Eine Schüssel mit süßem Bulgur (in Milch gekocht), mit frischen Bananenscheiben, Rosinen, angerösteten Sonnenblumenkernen, Naturjoghurt, Ahornsirup, Zimt.


Das klingt extrem lecker und zugleich sehr gesund. Genau mein Geschmack 😍 Wohl bekomms!


----------



## HenneHuhn (22. April 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Das klingt extrem lecker und zugleich sehr gesund. Genau mein Geschmack 😍 Wohl bekomms!


 Danke, war auch sehr gut! In etwa drei Tagen, wenn ich nach dieser Mahlzeit das nächste Mal etwas essen muss, gebe ich hier dann wieder ein Update


----------



## AzRa-eL (22. April 2022)

Das erinnert mich an eine Süßspeise, die ich bei einem marokkanischen Kumpel gegessen habe. Cous Cous in Milch mit Honigmelonen garniert. 
Aber Marokkaner haben grundsätzlich in ihren Speisen die Mischung aus herzhaft/süß sehr gut drauf, wie zbsp Cous Cous mit Fleisch, Gemüse und dann trockene Pflaumen und Mandeln.


----------



## RyzA (22. April 2022)

Heute Mittag bin ich mit einen Arbeitskollegen Imbiss essen gegangen.
Ich hatte einen Cheeseburger und Pommes weiß. Dazu ne Cola.
Er hatte ein Jägerschnitzel und Pommes weiß. Auch ne Cola.

Gleich mache ich mir ein Butterbrot. Mit Käse.


----------



## chill_eule (22. April 2022)

Meine Frau hat heute gekocht.
Auflauf mit Gnocchi [sprich _n'jocki_, nicht _knotschi_!  ] (und Tortellini, die waren noch auf Rest), Hack, Tomaten, Tomatensauce, vielen Kräutern, Knoblauch, Zwiebeln und natürlich Käse oben drüber


----------



## RyzA (22. April 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Auflauf mit Gnocchi [sprich _n'jocki_, nicht _knotschi_!  ]


Mir hat jemand gesagt die werden "Gnocki" ausgesprochen.


----------



## chill_eule (22. April 2022)

Nein, einfach Nein 

->





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gm5qGQT-f9g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (22. April 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Nein, einfach Nein


Nana. Nicht gleich einen Herzinfarkt bekommen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (22. April 2022)

Ist doch wie bei Latte Ma*cch*iato. Nennt man auch Mackiato und nicht Matschiato.

Edit: Zu*cch*ini ist auch italienisch und folgt dem gleichen Prinzip > cch = ck


----------



## chill_eule (22. April 2022)

"Machst du mir mal prego schnell zwei _E*x*pressos_?"


----------



## RyzA (22. April 2022)

Ach egal. Schmeckt gut und fertig.


----------



## Caduzzz (23. April 2022)

Urlaub zu ende 
Aufgrund der Rückfahrt und so heute nur aufgetautes Gulasch mit Nudeln.



chill_eule schrieb:


> Auflauf mit Gnocchi [sprich _n'jocki_, nicht _knotschi_!  ]


Meine Gattin ist eigentlich Romanistin u.a. Italienisch, wenn es hier "Gnotschi" gibt (*kicher*) muss ich in Deckung gehen


----------



## Olstyle (23. April 2022)

Gestern:
Mittags "Trüffel-Platte"(Toast mit Frischkäse und Trüffel, Trüffel-Käse, Trüffel-Salami und etwas Salat)  mit Weißwein,
Abends Tartar, eine gebratene Brasse und Palatcinke 
Heute Mittag frittierte Tintenfische mit Bratkartoffeln und gebratenem Gemüse.


----------



## RyzA (23. April 2022)

Ich hatte heute Mittag eine TK Pizza Dr.Oetker Ristorante mit Salami gegessen.
Und gleich mache ich mir noch Rührei mit Schnittlauch.

*Edit:* Nein. Wir haben frisches Graubrot mit Frischkäse, Avocado und Spiegeleier gegessen. Mega lecker!


----------



## chill_eule (23. April 2022)

Reste vom Knotschi-Auflauf   

Morgen gibts bei uns Imbiss-Futter:
Pommes (natürlich aus der Friteuse *mit Fett*), Chicken Nuggets, Chicken Wings, Cordon Bleu und _einen kleinen gemischten Salat_ ^^


----------



## RyzA (23. April 2022)

Wir haben eine Heißluftfriteuse ohne Fett. Die Pommes schmecken auch daraus.
Aber am liebsten mag ich die auch aus einer richtigen Fettfriteuse. Wenn auch ungesünder.
Zum Brötchen aufbacken sind die Heißluftfriteusen ganz gut.
Nuggets usw kann man auch da drin machen. Oder Frühlingsrollen.


----------



## HenneHuhn (24. April 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wir haben eine Heißluftfriteuse ohne Fett. Die Pommes schmecken auch daraus.
> Aber am liebsten mag ich die auch aus einer richtigen Fettfriteuse. Wenn auch ungesünder.
> Zum Brötchen aufbacken sind die Heißluftfriteusen ganz gut.
> Nuggets usw kann man auch da drin machen. Oder Frühlingsrollen.



"Heißluftfriteusen" sind ja de facto auch nix anderes, als kleinvolumige Umluftbacköfen.

@chill_eule dass "Imbiss Futter" mal Luxus wird, hätte wohl auch niemand gedacht. Frittiergold, du Nobel-Eule! 

@T: es gab zum Brunch Baked Beans, Spiegeleier, Brötchen und Kaffee. 

Zum Abendessen lasse ich mir vermutlich faul was liefern, mal gucken was es wird. Tendenz geht Richtung Sushi.


----------



## AzRa-eL (24. April 2022)

Ich hab mir eine Heißluftfritteuse letztes Jahr gekauft und bin eher enttäuscht. Sobald ich den Fritteusenkorb vollpacke, bleibt die untere Schicht unfrittiert. Aber auch wenn weniger drin ist, reicht das Frittenprogramm nicht aus, um die Fritten auf einen schönen crispy Zustand zu frittieren, sodass ich nochmal das Programm starten muss, um etwas nachzufrittieren😩


----------



## RyzA (24. April 2022)

@AzRa-eL : Ich nehme zwischendurch den Korb immer raus und schüttel die. Dann klappt das auch. 

Heute Mittag gab es Frikadellen, Semmelknödel, Sauce und Rotkohl.
Gleich erstmal einen Verdauungsspaziergang machen.


----------



## chill_eule (24. April 2022)

*Frittieren* geht halt auch nur mit Fett/Öl.

Ansonsten heißt es *Backen* 

So eine beknackte Heißluft-"fritteuse" ist nichts anderes als ein Miniaturofen...
Und im Ofen kann man einfach nicht gescheit frittieren 



HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Tendenz geht Richtung Sushi.


Iss doch mal was _Vernünftiges,_ Mensch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HenneHuhn (24. April 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Iss doch mal was _Vernünftiges,_ Mensch
> 
> ...



Was denn z.B.? Einen Block Frittierfett?  (_"Biskin shaped this body")_


----------



## chill_eule (24. April 2022)

Bis ein ganzer Block Frittierfett von den Pommes _aufgesaugt_ wurde, kannst du aber Kiloweise durch die Fritte jagen 

Die Menge macht das "Gift" ^^

Ich mach mich da auch nicht fertig, ich verbrenn auf der Arbeit genug Kalorieren um mir ab und zu ne ordentliche Portion Pommes gönnen zu dürfen


----------



## AzRa-eL (24. April 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> @AzRa-eL : Ich nehme zwischendurch den Korb immer raus und schüttel die. Dann klappt das auch.


Yep, guter Tipp, wenn dann das Programm nicht automatisch abbrechen würde😅


----------



## HenneHuhn (24. April 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Bis ein ganzer Block Frittierfett von den Pommes _aufgesaugt_ wurde, kannst du aber Kiloweise durch die Fritte jagen
> 
> Die Menge macht das "Gift" ^^
> 
> Ich mach mich da auch nicht fertig, ich verbrenn auf der Arbeit genug Kalorieren um mir ab und zu ne ordentliche Portion Pommes gönnen zu dürfen



Okay, mein Kommentar kam falsch rüber. Ich habe überhaupt kein Problem mit fettigen Speisen.


----------



## Eyren (24. April 2022)

Heute wird gegrillt.

Schön selbst marinierte Fleischlappen. (Schweine Minutensteaks)

Ziehen jetzt seit 08:00Uhr schön in Senf,Öl,Knoblauch,Zwiebel und Paprikapulver um heute Abend meinen Acrylamidhaushalt auf zu füllen.

Ab morgen gibt's dann wieder das beste Essen der Welt.....

Reis, gedünsteter Brokoli und gedünstete Hähnchenbrust. Wie es sich gehört ohne Salz ohne alles


----------



## Olstyle (24. April 2022)

Heute Abend wird es spargelig und nicht ganz günstig. Das Restaurant vom relativ billig geschossenen Unterwegs-Hotel auf dem Weg nach Hause klingt einfach zu gut.


----------



## RyzA (24. April 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Yep, guter Tipp, wenn dann das Programm nicht automatisch abbrechen würde😅


Bei uns pausiert es nur.


----------



## AzRa-eL (24. April 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Bei uns pausiert es nur.


Hätte mich etwas genauer erkundigen müssen vor'm Kauf. Eigentlich ein wichtiges Detail aber nun ja😅


----------



## RyzA (24. April 2022)

Noch ein paar Frikadellen von heute Mittag. Mit Senf.


----------



## Olstyle (24. April 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Heute Abend wird es spargelig und nicht ganz günstig. Das Restaurant vom relativ billig geschossenen Unterwegs-Hotel auf dem Weg nach Hause klingt einfach zu gut.


Aaalso:
1) Spargel-Creme-Süppchen mit angebratenen Brot-Krusten
2)Saitling-Filet mit Bärlauch-Creme und Spargel-Ravioli 
3)Warmer Schokokuchen mit flüssigem Kern und Haselnuss-Eis.
4)In Sherryfässern gereifter Grappa


----------



## RyzA (24. April 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Aaalso:
> 1) Spargel-Creme-Süppchen mit angebratenen Brot-Krusten
> 2)Saitling-Filet mit Bärlauch-Creme und Spargel-Ravioli
> 3)Warmer Schokokuchen mit flüssigem Kern und Haselnuss-Eis.
> 4)In Sherryfässern gereifter Grappa


"Der feine Herr" lässt es sich gut gehen.


----------



## Olstyle (24. April 2022)

Den Grappa haben wir sogar um 30% runter gehandelt (eine der Karten hatte noch alte Preise). Aber die Differenz direkt wieder als zusätzliches Trinkgeld gegeben


----------



## Eyren (25. April 2022)

Frühstück:

30g Walnusskerne, 200g Magermilch Joghurt(0.1% fett) und ne Papaya.

Ergibt:

438kcal
22g Fett
44g KH
17g Protein




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eyren (25. April 2022)

Mittag: 100g Reis, 100g Brokoli und 150g Hähnchenbrust.

Ergibt:

307kcal
3g Fett 
27g KH
41g Protein 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HenneHuhn (25. April 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> [...]
> Zum Abendessen lasse ich mir vermutlich faul was liefern, mal gucken was es wird. Tendenz geht Richtung Sushi.



Fast. Wurde dann doch die "Pizza Apollo" mit Hähnchen-Gyros, Zwiebeln, Oliven, Peperoni und Hirtenkäse. Gerade das letzte Viertel als spätes Frühstück auf der Arbeit verdrückt.


----------



## RyzA (25. April 2022)

Heute Mittag gibt es Spaghetti mit Spinat, Frischkäse, etwas Salz und Knoblauch.
Einfach und lecker!


----------



## Eyren (25. April 2022)

Nachtrag....

Eben entdeckt und das musste ich testen.

True Fruits WALDMEISTER




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ja es ist leider geil. Schön erfrischend dank Limette und ein feiner Waldmeistergeschmack. Ohne die eklige süße von den üblichen Waldmeistergetränken.

Nährwerte:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olstyle (25. April 2022)

33% der Kalorien vom "Essen"


----------



## Eyren (25. April 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> 33% der Kalorien vom "Essen"


Jo was glaubst du warum so viele Leute Probleme mit ihrem Gewicht haben.

So häufig bekomme ich es mit das zwar trockener Reis gefuttert wird und das ganze mit dicken Säften, Smoothie oder besser noch Cola runtergespült wird. Ich wette die meisten nehmen rund 70% ihrer benötigten Kalorien über die Getränke zu sich.

Ganz beliebt sind bei uns im Studio dann auch die Proteinriegel. Sind ja sooooooooo gesund.

Da Mühen sich die Leute 2 Stunden an den Gewichten ab und hauen sich dann dank zwei solcher Riegel die Kalorien wieder rein.

Und die Studiobesitzer unterstützen das, gibt ja Geld.


----------



## RyzA (25. April 2022)

Eyren schrieb:


> Ganz beliebt sind bei uns im Studio dann auch die Proteinriegel. Sind ja sooooooooo gesund.
> 
> Da Mühen sich die Leute 2 Stunden an den Gewichten ab und hauen sich dann dank zwei solcher Riegel die Kalorien wieder rein.
> 
> Und die Studiobesitzer unterstützen das, gibt ja Geld.


Ich hatte mal früher Proteinpulver bestellt. Da war auch nicht wenig Zucker  drin.
Man muß schon aufpassen, dass man nicht mehr Kalorien zuführt als man verbrennt.
Wobei für das Muskelwachstum wohl etwas mehr ja richtig sein soll.
Aber ich hatte gleich am Bauch zugenommen.
Ich weiß nicht wie das welche schaffen, nur ihre Muskulatur aufzubauen und das Körperfett dabei niedrig zu halten.
Das ist auch schon ne Kunst für sich.


----------



## Eyren (25. April 2022)

Die Menge macht das Gift.

Klar besser wäre es das Eiklar von 10 Eiern zu schlürfen. Aber schmeckt weniger gut als so ein cremiger Bananen-Chocolate-Chip Drink.

Und den süßen shake kann man ja mit verringerter Nahrungsaufnahme kompensieren.


----------



## AzRa-eL (25. April 2022)

Es gibt aber auch gute zuckerfreie Proteinshakes, die zwar auch Süßungsmittel beinhalten, aber dafür wenig Kalorien. Oder man nimmt ein komplett zuckerfreies  Proteinpulver und vermischt es mit Mandel- oder Kokosmilch und etwas Honig. Unter'm Strich gibt es viele gesündere Alternativen, wenn man die Fantasie dazu ein bisschen entwickelt.

Edit: Ein Freund von mir hat immer Datteln, Mandeln, Chiasamen und Quark in Milch gemixt. Das war super lecker und wahrscheinlich auch sehr eiweißreich.


----------



## RyzA (25. April 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Es gibt aber auch gute zuckerfreie Proteinshakes, die zwar auch Süßungsmittel beinhalten, aber dafür wenig Kalorien. Oder man nimmt ein komplett zuckerfreies  Proteinpulver und vermischt es mit Mandel- oder Kokosmilch und etwas Honig. Unter'm Strich gibt es viele gesündere Alternativen, wenn man die Fantasie dazu ein bisschen entwickelt.


Damals hatte ich mir darüber noch gar keine Gedanken gemacht. Ist 13-14 Jahre her.


----------



## Neuer_User (25. April 2022)

Huch, 12,55, mache ich jetzt zuerst Mittagessen und frühstücke dann, oder doch erst das Frühstück und dann das Mittag? Urlaub erzeugt ganz neue Probleme ....


----------



## AzRa-eL (25. April 2022)

Neuer_User schrieb:


> Huch, 12,55, mache ich jetzt zuerst Mittagessen und frühstücke dann, oder doch erst das Frühstück und dann das Mittag? Urlaub erzeugt ganz neue Probleme ....


Nennen wir es doch einfach Brunch


----------



## Caduzzz (25. April 2022)

@Eyren 

Dein Kraftfutter ist nicht immer unbedingt meins, aber Papaya liebe ich! (leider gibt's hier so selten gute Papaya)

Träufel dir mal ein paar Tropfen Limonen-(Limetten)Saft rüber, schmeckt dann noch besser


----------



## Eyren (26. April 2022)

Caduzzz schrieb:


> @Eyren
> 
> Dein Kraftfutter ist nicht immer unbedingt meins, aber Papaya liebe ich! (leider gibt's hier so selten gute Papaya)


Ich mag das "Kraftfutter" auch nicht aber wie sagte mal ein weiser Mann:"No Pain, no Gain" so da ich aber keinen bock auf richtigen sport habe, dachte ich mir ich quäle mich mit dem essen.

Das reicht dann ganz bestimmt!



Caduzzz schrieb:


> Träufel dir mal ein paar Tropfen Limonen-(Limetten)Saft rüber, schmeckt dann noch besser


PAH! Wie kannst du nur! Ist dir bewusst wieviel Co² ausgestoßen wird um die Limetten nach Deutschland zu bringen?

Da könnte ich meine Biozertifizierte Papaya gar nicht mehr genießen


----------



## chill_eule (26. April 2022)

Wenn die Limetten und Papayas eine Fahrgemeinschaft gründen, gehts doch wieder mit der CO²-Bilanz ^^


----------



## soulstyle (26. April 2022)

Meyhanepilavi mit Hähnchenbrust.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HenneHuhn (26. April 2022)

Mit den Kolleginnen wieder im türkischen Fischhaus. Diesmal etwas bescheidener als die Dorade beim letzten Mal: ein Pita mit gemischtem Salat und gebratenem Lachsfilet.


----------



## RyzA (26. April 2022)

Heute Mittag gibt es bei uns auch türkisch. Und zwar Lahmacun.
Und ratet mal von welcher Marke?


----------



## AzRa-eL (26. April 2022)

Bin heute beim syrischen Nachbar zum Fastenbrechen eingeladen und schon sehr gespannt, was es gibt. Hoffentlich tischt er mir keine Spargel mit Kartoffeln auf. Das wäre ein mega fail für meine Erwartungshaltung


----------



## RyzA (26. April 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Hoffentlich tischt er mir keine Spargel mit Kartoffeln auf. Das wäre ein mega fail für meine Erwartungshaltung


Ein Kollege der hat mal Urlaub an der Ostsee gemacht. Da war eigentlich unsere Erwartungshaltung bzw es war naheliegend, dass man dort (frischen) Fisch isst. Als ich ihn gefragt hatte, was er dort so gegessen hat, meinte er :" Currywurst, Schnitzel...".


----------



## AzRa-eL (26. April 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ein Kollege der hat mal Urlaub an der Ostsee gemacht. Da war eigentlich unsere Erwartungshaltung bzw es war naheliegend, dass man dort (frischen) Fisch isst. Als ich ihn gefragt hatte, was er dort so gegessen hat, meinte er :" Currywurst, Schnitzel...".


Das erinnert mich an eine Geschichte, die sich bei mir in Köln wohl zugetragen hat. Eine Lehrerin wollte mit ihrer multikulti Klasse ein interkulturelles Frühstück machen und ermutigte die Schüler die typischen Speisen von zu Hause mitzubringen. Sie schaute wohl ganz verdutzt, als die meisten Schüler Brötchen, Eier, Philadelphia und Nutella mitbrachten...


----------



## compisucher (26. April 2022)

Was mir auffällt ist, dass es hier in diesen Hallen ganz offensichtlich eine eingeschworene Fangemeinde der türkischen Küche gibt.
Was ich erst mal für gut befinde, weil ich die Gerichte der türkischen Küche auch für ausgesprochen lecker halte 

Nur gibt es hier bei uns in der näheren privaten Umgebung leider nur einen einzigen Imbiss, der solche Köstlichkeiten fabriziert.
Witziger Weise ist das dann auch noch ein Kollege aus Bosnien.

Apropos, kennt ihr "Bosna"? (hat nix mit Bosnien zu tun)
Falls nicht, einfach mal beim nächsten Imbiss im Österreichurlaub probieren, ist auch lecker.








						Bosna (Imbiss) – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				



Kann man auch recht einfach selber machen.








						Bosna Rezepte | Chefkoch
					

Bosna - Wir haben 85 raffinierte Bosna Rezepte für dich gefunden! Finde was du suchst - appetitlich & gut. Jetzt ausprobieren mit ♥ Chefkoch.de ♥.




					www.chefkoch.de


----------



## RyzA (26. April 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Apropos, kennt ihr "Bosna"? (hat nix mit Bosnien zu tun)
> Falls nicht, einfach mal beim nächsten Imbiss im Österreichurlaub probieren, ist auch lecker.


Kannte ich noch nicht. Aber scheint sehr lecker zu sein.


----------



## chill_eule (26. April 2022)

Das sieht aus wie ein verunglückter HotDog


----------



## HenneHuhn (26. April 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Das erinnert mich an eine Geschichte, die sich bei mir in Köln wohl zugetragen hat. Eine Lehrerin wollte mit ihrer multikulti Klasse ein interkulturelles Frühstück machen und ermutigte die Schüler die typischen Speisen von zu Hause mitzubringen. Sie schaute wohl ganz verdutzt, als die meisten Schüler Brötchen, Eier, Philadelphia und Nutella mitbrachten...



Haha, wenn älteres Bildungsbürgertum mal wieder seine vermeintliche Toleranz und Menschenliebe durch Exotismus auszudrücken versucht. Vielleicht auch noch jedes Mal in der Schulprojektwoche random türkisch- oder arabischsstämmige Mädchen dazu animieren wollen, einen Bauchtanzkurs anzubieten? Oder den komischen Schüler aus der 10c, dass er interessierten Leuten doch bitte traditionellen hintersüdtoltschetpekischen Kehlgesang beibringt.

@compisucher Noch nie gegessen, aber irgendwo schonmal drüber gestolpert. Steht seitdem auf meiner "ToEat" - Liste, für den Fall, dass ich mal wieder nach Österreich komme.


----------



## compisucher (26. April 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Das sieht aus wie ein verunglückter HotDog


Das ist der BESSERE Hotdog


----------



## AzRa-eL (26. April 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Witziger Weise ist das dann auch noch ein Kollege aus Bosnien.


Fairerweise muss man aber auch anmerken, dass insbesondere die Küche der Muslime auf dem Balkan sehr stark der türkischen Küche ähnelt. Ca. 500 Jahre osmanisches Reich ist halt auch nicht gerade wenig, um tiefgehende kulturelle Einflüsse zu hinterlassen.

Sehr veranschaulichendes Video dazu 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1_aWMQERhHs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Caduzzz (26. April 2022)

Zum Thema Fisch:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chill_eule (26. April 2022)

Stimmt ja gar nicht! 

Der leckerste Fisch ist: *Alle!*


----------



## AzRa-eL (26. April 2022)

Fisch geht immer!


----------



## RyzA (26. April 2022)

Fisch ja. Nur Meeresfrüchte esse ich keine.
Keine Muscheln, Schrimps/Krabben oder Tintenfisch.

Topic: Dinkel-Kirschkuchen. Das war eigentlich das Stück für den Nachmittagskaffee welchen ich verpennt hatte.


----------



## AzRa-eL (26. April 2022)

Puuh, nochmal Glück gehabt! 😮‍💨



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olstyle (26. April 2022)

Hai, Seegras und Austern fand ich nicht so lecker.
Ansonsten gerne auch alles aus dem Meer.

Heute gab es Mal ganz sparsam und eilig TK-FastFood Nasi Goreng, etwas gepimpt mit Sriracha.


----------



## RyzA (26. April 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Hai, Seegras und Austern fand ich nicht so lecker.


Hai oder Haifischflossensuppe sollte man sowieso nicht essen.
Weil das Tierquälerei ist.


----------



## HenneHuhn (26. April 2022)

NomNomMiesmuscheln! Muss ich mal wieder machen. Schön in Gemüse-Sud (gerne auch mit einem Schuss Pernod/Anisée) gegart, ist was Feines! Aber kann schon verstehen, dass das nicht für jede/n was ist.


----------



## AzRa-eL (26. April 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Hai oder Haifischflossensuppe sollte man sowieso nicht essen.
> Weil das Tierquälerei ist.


Unabhängig vom moralischen Aspekt, dem ich ganz klar zustimme, schmeckt die Suppe wirklich gut. 
Hab die auf Empfehlung hin damals in einem italienischen Restaurant gegessen und nach erster Skepsis, war ich echt positiv überrascht.


----------



## RyzA (26. April 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Unabhängig vom moralischen Aspekt, dem ich ganz klar zustimme, schmeckt die Suppe wirklich gut.


Wenn man die Haie wenigstens gleich töten würde. Aber denen werden die Flossen abgeschnitten und danach werden sie noch lebendig ins Meer geschmissen und verenden grausam.


----------



## AzRa-eL (26. April 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wenn man die Haie wenigstens gleich töten würde. Aber denen werden die Flossen abgeschnitten und danach werden sie noch lebendig ins Meer geschmissen und verenden grausam.


Mein Vater pflegte oft zu sagen: "Das grausamste Wesen auf der Erde ist der Mensch..."


----------



## RyzA (26. April 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Mein Vater pflegte oft zu sagen: "Das grausamste Wesen auf der Erde ist der Mensch..."


Das stimmt auch. Weil er ein Bewußtsein hat und darüber nachdenken kann. Und die freie Wahl hat.
Tiere töten nur um zu überleben und denken nicht darüber nach. Auch wenn es manchmal auf uns grausam wirkt.


----------



## HenneHuhn (28. April 2022)

Abschiedsbrunch mit dem Team, hab mir einen Riesenberg Menemen mit Schafskäse reingepfiffen, dazu ein Brötchen, und etwas Joghurt mit frischem Obst.


----------



## compisucher (28. April 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Fisch ja. Nur Meeresfrüchte esse ich keine.
> Keine Muscheln, Schrimps/Krabben oder Tintenfisch.


Topic Fisch:
Bevorzuge heimische Arten.
Tintenfisch nein, weil zu schlaue Tierchen.
Muscheln: Schmecken mir leider nicht.
Schrimps: Wenn, dann versuche ich welche aus einer Aquakultur zu bekommen.

Empfehlung für den nächsten Urlaub (sofern er in den Bergen sei) bei mir um die Ecke:




__





						Die Forellenranch direkt am Pillersee | Restaurant im PillerseeTal
					

Die Forellenranch - Restaurant direkt am Pillersee in St. Ulrich - Seestüberl mit Tretbootverleih - Angelteich im Pillerseetal




					www.forellenranch.at
				



Frischer gehts nimmer...


----------



## AzRa-eL (28. April 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Abschiedsbrunch mit dem Team, hab mir einen Riesenberg Menemen mit Schafskäse reingepfiffen, dazu ein Brötchen, und etwas Joghurt mit frischem Obst.


Lecker! 
Wurdest du verabschiedet oder Kolleg/in?


----------



## HenneHuhn (28. April 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Lecker!
> Wurdest du verabschiedet oder Kolleg/in?


Da unsere Einrichtung aufgelöst wird, verstreut sich das Team auf verschiedene neue Einsatzorte. Und heute ist der letzte Tag, wo wir alle da sind.


----------



## RyzA (28. April 2022)

Heute machen wir uns  wieder Hähnchen Kebab selber.
Gewürztes Fleisch (TK) in der Pfanne anbraten.
Fladenbrötchen aufbacken.
Da rein kommt dann Knoblauchcreme (selber gemacht), das Fleisch, Zwiebeln, Salat und Tomaten.


----------



## Olstyle (28. April 2022)

Gleich gibt es mal wieder HO-Gulasch.


----------



## chill_eule (28. April 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> HO


Mischt du Holmium in dein Gulasch?


----------



## Olstyle (28. April 2022)

*H*ome *O*ffice  
Gemischt wird das nur beim Zubereiten mit Rotwein und zum Verzehr mit Nudeln.


----------



## chill_eule (28. April 2022)

Immer diese neumodischen Abkürzungen 

Alle hypen auch SC, dabei ist *Starcraft* doch schon fast 25 Jahre alt


----------



## Olstyle (28. April 2022)

Für die neue Bedeutung von WC3 hab ich auch Jahre gebraucht


----------



## RyzA (28. April 2022)

Griesbrei mit Heidelbeeren.


----------



## Caduzzz (28. April 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Griesbrei mit Heidelbeeren.



Wie, am Abend? Dit is doch'n Nachtisch....mittags.


----------



## AzRa-eL (28. April 2022)

Caduzzz schrieb:


> Wie, am Abend? Dit is doch'n Nachtisch....mittags.


Für Nachtisch gibt es feste Zeiten?!


----------



## RyzA (28. April 2022)

Caduzzz schrieb:


> Wie, am Abend? Dit is doch'n Nachtisch....mittags.


Habe ich als Kind schon immer Abends gegessen.
Oder Milchreis oder Sternchen/Nudelsuppe (in Milch gekocht).


----------



## Caduzzz (28. April 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Für Nachtisch gibt es feste Zeiten?!





RyzA schrieb:


> Habe ich als Kind schon immer Abends gegessen.
> Oder Milchreis oder Sternchen/Nudelsuppe (in Milch gekocht).




Hier wir einem auch jedes Wort im Mund umgedreht! 

Maaaannnnn, nein. Nachtisch kann man immer essen. ABER NUR ein Nachtisch als "Hauptmahlzeit"...?


----------



## RyzA (28. April 2022)

Caduzzz schrieb:


> ABER NUR ein Nachtisch als "Hauptmahlzeit"...?


Ja. Die Portion ist dann so groß das es eine Hauptmahlzeit ist. 

Edit: Kennt jemand "Arme Ritter"? Ist auch mega lecker.


----------



## Caduzzz (28. April 2022)

Ok, auch wenn ich verstehe, dass man natürlich die Portionsgröße anpassen kann 
Aber Milchreis+Griesbrei, so gern ich es esse, ist für mich nur ein Nachtisch. Kein vollwertiges Essen am Abend (zum Ärger  meiner Gattin).
Da tu'ick ne Blockade im Kopp hab'n. Jeht einfa' nich! Ab sechse is defftich-wat ordentlich'et, nich süß-keen Nachtisch.


----------



## RyzA (28. April 2022)

Naja, besonders gesund und kalorienarm ist es nicht. Aber schmeckt mir.
Außerdem habe ich das schon lange nicht mehr gegessen.


----------



## HenneHuhn (28. April 2022)

Heute gab es gratinierten Lauch, dazu Drillinge (Kartoffeln). 

Im Grunde lecker, aber: ich habe den Lauch nicht lange genug blanchiert und hätte noch eine weitere Lage abschälen sollen. Naja, Versuch macht kluch!


----------



## RyzA (29. April 2022)

Heute Mittag gibt es selbstgemachte Erbseneintopf. Gekocht von meiner Frau.
Da kommen Erbsen, Kartoffeln, Mören, Lauch, durchwachsener Speck und Bockwürstchen rein.
Dazu gibt es frische Brötchen.

Und heute Abend gehe ich mit Freunden essen. In einen deutschen Hotelrestaurant.
Dann werde ich wahrscheinlich Bratkartoffeln mit Schnitzel und Ei essen.


----------



## Elistaer (30. April 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Heute Mittag gibt es selbstgemachte Erbseneintopf. Gekocht von meiner Frau.
> Da kommen Erbsen, Kartoffeln, Mören, Lauch, durchwachsener Speck und Bockwürstchen rein.
> Dazu gibt es frische Brötchen.
> 
> ...


Wenn da Schnitzel steht alles schön und gut. Wenn ich essen gehe was sehr selten ist und selbst Kochen noch seltener dann achte ich auf jeden Fitzel in der Speisekarte.

Bei mir gab es heut Abend Schweine Steak mit Kartoffelgratin und Gemüse dazu eine schöne Sauce.


----------



## RyzA (30. April 2022)

Heute Mittag gab es bei uns selbstgemachte Lasagne.
Gleich esse ich noch ein Stück davon.


----------



## Eyren (1. Mai 2022)

Heute ist Sonntag da wird geschlemmt!

Frühstücksobstsalat:

-Eine Birne
-Ein Apfel
-Eine Banane
-Eine Mango
-Drei Maracuja
-30g Walnusskerne

Ergibt:

612kcal
91g KH
22g Fett
10g Protein




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HenneHuhn (1. Mai 2022)

Auch am Kampftag der Arbeiterklasse muss natürlich gegessen werden. 

Also Brötchen mit einem Sortiment von Marmeladen, Erdnussbutter, "Nuss-Nougat-Creme", Honig, Tomaten-Aufstrich, Räucherlachs, veganem "Schinkenspicker". Dazu Rührei mit Bacon. Und natürlich Kaffee. Viel Kaffee. 

Später noch auf so n alternatives Strassenfest, da ein bisschen durch die Multi-Kulti-Fressangebote durchsnacken.


----------



## RyzA (1. Mai 2022)

Selbstgemachte Hühnersuppe mit Nudeln.


----------



## chill_eule (1. Mai 2022)

Warum isst man _veganen_ Schinkenspicker, aber gleichzeitig Rührei mit Speck?


----------



## HenneHuhn (1. Mai 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Warum isst man _veganen_ Schinkenspicker, aber gleichzeitig Rührei mit Speck?



Weil ich diese ganzen Wurstwaren eklig finde.


----------



## chill_eule (1. Mai 2022)

In wie fern ekelig?
Vom Geschmack?


----------



## HenneHuhn (1. Mai 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> In wie fern ekelig?
> Vom Geschmack?


Ist vermutlich eher irrational. Wenn ich mich recht an den Geschmack von Mortadella und Co. aus Kindertagen erinnere, dann kommen diese vegetarischen/veganen Ersatzprodukte da mittlerweile ziemlich nahe dran. Ich glaube, es hat eher damit zu tun, dass es Fleisch ist, das so gar nicht mehr als Fleisch erkennbar ist.


----------



## Poulton (1. Mai 2022)

Mortadella? Kauf dir mal was ordentliches in Form von Thüringer und Eichsfelder Wurst.

Topic: Pott Schwarzen Tee und selbstgemachter Rhabarberkuchen mit Rhabarber aus dem eigenen Garten.


----------



## chill_eule (1. Mai 2022)

Das ist wirklich ein relativ merkwürdiger Grund @HenneHuhn ^^
Zumindest aus meiner Sicht


----------



## HenneHuhn (1. Mai 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Mortadella? Kauf dir mal was ordentliches in Form von Thüringer und Eichsfelder Wurst.



Richtige Mortadella ist was durchaus Vernünftiges, mal im Italienurlaub direkt auf 'nem Bauernhof gegessen. Aber grundsätzlich habe ich nach sowas auch gar kein sonderliches Bedürfnis, warme Mahlzeiten sind für mich deutlich attraktiver als deutsche Brot-Wurst-und-Käse-Frühstücks- oder Abendbrot"kultur".


----------



## Poulton (1. Mai 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> deutsche Brot-Wurst-und-Käse-Frühstücks


Zum Frühstück gibts Kuchen. Sowas bekomm ich frühs nicht runter.


----------



## HenneHuhn (1. Mai 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Zum Frühstück gibts Kuchen.



Da wäre ich dabei. "Sollen Sie doch Kuchen essen!" sollte Auftrag, Verpflichtung und Recht der gesamten Menschheit sein.


----------



## Poulton (1. Mai 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Das ist wirklich ein relativ merkwürdiger Grund @HenneHuhn ^^
> Zumindest aus meiner Sicht


Solange er nicht Warsteiner trinkt, ist noch nicht alles verloren.


Spoiler







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u9Q44qgIIP4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (1. Mai 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Solange er nicht Warsteiner trinkt, ist noch nicht alles verloren.



Ich wurde mit 'ner Jever-Buddel am Hals geboren.


----------



## chill_eule (1. Mai 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Warsteiner


Da kann man aber noch einige andere Biere mit aufzählen, die mMn. auf einer Stufe (oder drunter) mit Warsteiner liegen:

Oettinger
Paderborner
Veltins
5.0
Ratskrone (und andere Eigenmarken)
Beck's
etc. pp.


----------



## HenneHuhn (1. Mai 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Da kann man aber noch einige andere Biere mit aufzählen, die mMn. auf einer Stufe (oder drunter) mit Warsteiner liegen:
> 
> Oettinger
> Paderborner
> ...


Fünf-Nuller war lange mein Standard-Festival-Bier. Allerdings macht es ab 35° Biertemperatur auch keinen großen Unterschied mehr, was genau man da trinkt


----------



## chill_eule (1. Mai 2022)

Wir haben eben unseren Elektrogrill auf dem Balkon angeworfen.
Keine Lust unten im Garten jetzt den großen Kohlengrill an zu schmeißen 

Würstchen, verschiedene Spieße, zwei Nackensteaks und Grillkäse liegen bereit


----------



## Poulton (1. Mai 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Kohlengrill


Das heißt Rost und es wird gebrätelt.


----------



## chill_eule (1. Mai 2022)

_"Hinter den Bergen, bei den 8,6 Mio. Zwergen Schweizern"_ vielleicht


----------



## RyzA (1. Mai 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Ist vermutlich eher irrational. Wenn ich mich recht an den Geschmack von Mortadella und Co. aus Kindertagen erinnere, dann kommen diese vegetarischen/veganen Ersatzprodukte da mittlerweile ziemlich nahe dran. Ich glaube, es hat eher damit zu tun, dass es Fleisch ist, das so gar nicht mehr als Fleisch erkennbar ist.


Mein Sohn mag gerne Bärchenwurst mit Bärchengesicht. Sogar noch mit 18 Jahren. 

Mortadella habe ich als Kind viel gegessen. Gerne auch mit Pistazien.
Aber sonst esse ich eigentlich kaum noch Wurst. Nur Salami. Streichwurst gar nicht.


----------



## Elistaer (1. Mai 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> _"Hinter den Bergen, bei den 8,6 Mio. Zwergen Schweizern"_ vielleicht


Das heißt Rost und ein Thüringer Rostbratwurst oder Rostbrätel sagen es ja schon.

Grüße aus Thüringen.

Ach ja um es weiter zu geben heut gab es Damwild mit Thüringer Klößen und Rotkohl.
@RyzA ich habe in Österreich immer Kochschinken mit Käse kombiniert und als Toping Himmbeer-  oder Erdbeermarmelade. dazu noch ca 500g Naturjoghurt mit dem Kellogs Crunch Schoko&Nüsse Müsli


----------



## chill_eule (1. Mai 2022)

Kann man bei euch dann auch Rostkohle oder Rostbriketts kaufen? 
Oder eine Rostzange?
Oder Rostanzünder?
Oder...


----------



## RyzA (1. Mai 2022)

Elistaer schrieb:


> @RyzA ich habe in Österreich immer Kochschinken mit Käse kombiniert und als Toping Himmbeer-  oder Erdbeermarmelade. dazu noch ca 500g Naturjoghurt mit dem Kellogs Crunch Schoko&Nüsse Müsli


Käse mit Marmelade da mag ich gerne überbackenen Camenbert mit Preiselbeeren.

Mit Kochschinken kenne ich das von Hawai Toast und Hawai Pizza. Aber mit Ananas.


----------



## Poulton (1. Mai 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Streichwurst gar nicht.


Feine Teewurst nennt man auch Panzerschmiere.


----------



## RyzA (1. Mai 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Feine Teewurst nennt man auch Panzerschmiere.


Hiess bei uns früher auch "Braunschweiger". Irgendwann mochte ich die nicht mehr.
Bzw bis ich gehört habe was alles so in Streichwurst verarbeitet wird.


----------



## chill_eule (1. Mai 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> bis ich gehört habe was alles so in Streichwurst verarbeitet wird.


Oooh, jetzt bin ich ja wieder neugierig, was man da so _hört_...


----------



## Elistaer (1. Mai 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Kann man bei euch dann auch Rostkohle oder Rostbriketts kaufen?
> Oder eine Rostzange?
> Oder Rostanzünder?
> Oder...


das heißt Holzkohle wobei mittlerweile mehr Hartholz wie Buche, Kirche, oder Pflaume im Smoker landet und der Rost alles andere wie Gemüse und Fisch auffängt bzw zum anbraten genommen wird


RyzA schrieb:


> Käse mit Marmelade da mag ich gerne überbackenen Camenbert mit Preiselbeeren.
> 
> Mit Kochschinken kenne ich das von Hawai Toast und Hawai Pizza. Aber mit Ananas.


naja so zum Frühstück wenn man als Gastronom keine Zeit hat muss man sehen wo man bleibt und da geht es nicht 3 - 4 Semmel zu essen da hab ich das irgendwann probiert es hat geschmeckt und ich habe 2 Semmel plus etwas pseudo gesund leben durch den Joghurt.

Tante Edit: @chill_eule ganz erlich bei vielen willst du es nicht wissen vor allem aus der Industrie, Ich habe in meiner Ausbildung (Koch, ReFA) mit meinem Chef Wurst selbst gemacht jedes Jahr. Für den Oktober 2 Wochen Schlachtplatte aus frischer Blutwurst, Leberwurst (Warm beides) + Wellfleisch und für die Brotzeit frischen Presssack Rot und Weiß und noch Leberwurst als Streichwurst (ähnlich der Hausmacher im Darm oder Glas).


----------



## RyzA (1. Mai 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Oooh, jetzt bin ich ja wieder neugierig, was man da so _hört_...


Früher zumindest war wohl in Leberwurst Nervengewebe enthalten:



> Eine Untersuchung von „Ökotest“ zeigte 2001, dass Kalbsleberwurst in vielen Fällen auch Hirn- und Rückenmark enthielt, obwohl die Hersteller angaben, schon seit Jahren keine der gefährlichen tierischen Zutaten mehr in die Wurstmasse zu mischen.


Quelle: Kaum Leber in der Leberwurst

Ob das noch aktuell ist und für andere Streichwürste auch gilt weiß ich nicht.


----------



## chill_eule (1. Mai 2022)

Das Namen oft Schall und Rauch sind, sollte inzwischen jedem Bekannt sein.
Es gibt Zutatenlisten zum Lesen, vor allem bei Industrieprodukten.
Beim Metzger im Dorf bspw. eher weniger, da gehört dann genau so viel (eher mehr) Vertrauensvorschuss dazu, wie bei einem Industrieprodukt.
Und wer sich da nicht informiert ist irgendwo ein wenig selbst Schuld was er so kauft 


RyzA schrieb:


> Nervengewebe


Kalbshirn ist eine Delikatesse.
Genau wie Knochenmark.



Elistaer schrieb:


> bei vielen willst du es nicht wissen vor allem aus der Industrie


Sicherlich gibt es, wie überall, _schwarze Schafe_.
Aber ich sehe und lese hier jetzt nichts generell Verwerfliches


----------



## RyzA (1. Mai 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Es gibt Zutatenlisten zum Lesen, vor allem bei Industrieprodukten.


Es wurde scheinbar nicht immer alles angegeben.



chill_eule schrieb:


> Kalbshirn ist eine Delikatesse.
> Genau wie Knochenmark.


Das will aber nicht jeder essen.


----------



## chill_eule (1. Mai 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Es wurde scheinbar nicht immer alles angegeben.





chill_eule schrieb:


> Sicherlich gibt es, wie überall, _schwarze Schafe_.


Heutzutage ist doch aber bspw. eine Verbraucherschutzzentrale aus beliebigem Bundesland sofort auf 180 und damit sofort in den Medien, sofern sich auch nur der allerkleinste Verdacht irgendwo ergibt.
Und die Lebensmitteleinzelhändler selbst sind auch penibel darauf bedacht, Alles was irgendwie _skandalös_ sein könnte zu verhindern um den eigenen Ruf nicht zu schädigen und Schlagzeilen wie "Gammelwurst bei Edeka!" tunlichst nzu vermeiden.



RyzA schrieb:


> Das will aber nicht jeder essen.





chill_eule schrieb:


> wer sich da nicht informiert ist irgendwo ein wenig selbst Schuld was er so kauft



Und der Dorfmetzger sagt dann einfach:

"Ja, klar! Nur Fleisch und Leber vom Kalb, sonst nichts, vertrau mir!"

Den überwacht dann wer genau und wie streng?

PS: Die Zutatenliste einer veganen Streichwurst:



> Trinkwasser, Rapsöl, Stärke, Sheabutter, Aroma (enthält Rauch), 2,4% Erbsenproteinisolat, Citrusfasern, Kochsalz, Flohsamenschalen, Erbsenfasern, Gewürze, färbende Lebensmittel: Konzentrate aus Rettich, Karotte.



Will das Jeder essen?


----------



## RyzA (1. Mai 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Und der Dorfmetzger sagt dann einfach:
> 
> "Ja, klar! Nur Fleisch und Leber vom Kalb, sonst nichts, vertrau mir!"
> 
> Den überwacht dann wer genau und wie streng?


Ich finde wenn Innereien  Verwendung finden, sollte das auch angegeben werden.



> PS: Die Zutatenliste einer veganen Streichwurst:
> Will das Jeder essen?


Für mich immer noch besser als Hirn.


----------



## Elistaer (1. Mai 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Heutzutage ist doch aber bspw. eine Verbraucherschutzzentrale aus beliebigem Bundesland sofort auf 180 und damit sofort in den Medien, sofern sich auch nur der allerkleinste Verdacht irgendwo ergibt.
> Und die Lebensmitteleinzelhändler selbst sind auch penibel darauf bedacht, Alles was irgendwie _skandalös_ sein könnte zu verhindern um den eigenen Ruf nicht zu schädigen und Schlagzeilen wie "Gammelwurst bei Edeka!" tunlichst nzu vermeiden.
> 
> 
> ...


Im Grunde sind die Gesundheitsämter für die Kontrollen zuständig. Das da Akuter Personal Mangel herrscht ist ja seit 2 Jahren mehr wie klar. Das ist aber im Grunde schon viel länger der Fall was die Kontrollen (1x Jährlich) nicht Wirklich leicht macht. Ich habe in Betrieben gearbeitet die wurden in 5 Jahren 1x kontrolliert (war zwar in Tirol) aber selbst da ist eigentlich eine Jährliche Kontrolle Pflicht. 

bei uns in der Leberstreichwurst war neben Leber meine ich auch Lunge. Mir hat es nicht geschadet alles zu lernen auch wenn ich kein Fan von Warmer Blutwurst bin oder im Osten Tote Oma aber in warme Leberwurst könnt ich mich reinlegen.


----------



## chill_eule (1. Mai 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich finde wenn Innereien Verwendung finden, sollte das auch angegeben werden.


Wird und muss es doch 
Außerdem reden wir hier doch auch immer noch über Kalbs*leber*wurst und du verlinkst extra einen Artikel über den zu geringen Gehalt an _Innereien_ 


> Und was die Leber betrifft: Es steckt mehr Schweine- als Kalbsleber darin



Deine Informationen scheinen mir jedenfalls teilweise ziemlich veraltet, nichts für ungut 

Frage: Meidest du bspw. auch Tomaten aus den Niederlanden, weil diese "_ja nur aus Wasser_" bestehen?


----------



## RyzA (1. Mai 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Außerdem reden wir hier doch auch immer noch über Kalbs*leber*wurst und du verlinkst extra einen Artikel über den zu geringen Gehalt an _Innereien_


Es ging um *Hirn*anteile da drin. Deswegen hatte ich das Beispiel rausgesucht.

Aber ich habe keine Lust mehr mich weiter darüber zu unterhalten. Sonst wird mir noch schlecht.


----------



## Poulton (1. Mai 2022)

Als jemand der vor vielen Monden seine Lehre in der Fleischerei gemacht hat, würde ich einen Bogen um Hackbraten machen.


----------



## HenneHuhn (1. Mai 2022)

Wegen des Geredes über Leberwurst habe ich jetzt total Appetit auf Leber. Schön Geflügelleber, in der Pfanne gebraten mit Apfel- und Zwiebel Stücken und selbst gemachte Stampfkartoffeln dazu. Nom. 

Aber tatsächlich ist nur Tk-Pizza mit Spinat und Ricotta im Ofen. Cruel World...


----------



## RyzA (1. Mai 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Als jemand der vor vielen Monden seine Lehre in der Fleischerei gemacht hat, würde ich einen Bogen um Hackbraten machen.


Was ist denn da drin?

Das einzige, was ich esse, wo Innereien drin sind das ist "Wurstebrei" oder "Stippgrütze".

Reinen Lebergeschmack mag ich nicht. Hatte ich als Kind schon probiert.


----------



## Poulton (1. Mai 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Stampfkartoffeln


Bei den Begriff geistert mir immer vor meinem geistigen Auge eine Person rum, die mit ihren Füßen Kartoffeln stampft.


----------



## Eyren (1. Mai 2022)

-100g Basmati Reis
-100g Wokgemüse
-250g Hühnchen

Bissl mit Sojasauce abgeschmeckt.

Ergibt:

-255kcal
-45g KH
-4g Fett
-31g Protein


----------



## AzRa-eL (1. Mai 2022)

Genug jetzt mit der Schweinerei hier, ich hol mal wieder bisschen den Orient in den Thread zurück^^

Bin bei meinem tschetschenischen Nachbarn eingeladen zum letzten Fastenbrechen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Tschetschenische Manti, mit dem Namen Mantisch


----------



## RyzA (1. Mai 2022)

Ich esse noch ein Stück Butterkuchen welchen meine Frau heute gebacken hat.


----------



## AzRa-eL (2. Mai 2022)

Das erste Frühstück mit der Familie im Tageslicht nach einem Monat. In dem Sinne Happy Eid, an alle die es zelebrieren:

Part 1

Maisbörek, Pazarske Mantije, Rührei mit Sucuk, Mozzarella, Oliven, grüner Tee, Tahin/Pekmez usw.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Part 2

Ağlayan Pasta aka weinender Kuchen, marokkanische Briouat, Oreo-Käsekuchen, und Mokka-Kaffeee mit nem Glas Wasser zum runterspülen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RyzA (2. Mai 2022)

Bei uns gibt es heute Tk Pizza.
Für mich eine mit Salami und Peperoni.


----------



## Olstyle (2. Mai 2022)

Schnelle Spaghetti



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AzRa-eL (2. Mai 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Schnelle Spaghetti
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Sieht nach ner schönen Aussicht aus


----------



## Eyren (2. Mai 2022)

Bei mir gab's heute

-Beyti Kebab


----------



## Olstyle (2. Mai 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Sieht nach ner schönen Aussicht aus


War mit Kaufgrund


----------



## AzRa-eL (2. Mai 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> War mit Kaufgrund


Verständlich


----------



## RyzA (2. Mai 2022)

Rührei mit Schnittlauch auf Toast.


----------



## Eyren (2. Mai 2022)

In fancy Neudeutsch

Post-Workoutmeal...

Magerquark mit Heidelbeeren und Walnusskerne.


----------



## chill_eule (2. Mai 2022)

Ey!
Genau die Flasche hab ich auch 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich mach mir gleich schnelle self-made Croques:
Chorizo und Kochschinken, Zwiebeln, Feldsalat, *Kääääääääääääääääse* und als Sauce: Aioli


----------



## RyzA (3. Mai 2022)

Gleich gibt es Kartoffelbrei (aus der Tüte), Fischstäbchen und Buttermais.


----------



## AzRa-eL (6. Mai 2022)

"Balkan Style Cordon Bleu" namens Pljeskavica. Köfte gefüllt mit Hirtenkäse und ohne Schinken. Als Beilage Bulgur und der obligatorische Salat mit Ayran




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RyzA (6. Mai 2022)

Das sieht alles sehr lecker aus @AzRa-eL 



AzRa-eL schrieb:


> "Balkan Style Cordon Bleu" namens Pljeskavica.


Wohl eher wie griechische Bifteki. Weil mit Hackfleisch. 

Wir hatten uns heute Mittag was vom Vietnamesen geholt.
Frühlingsrollen, gebratene Nudeln (mit Ei und Gemüse), überbackenes Hähnchenfleisch mit Erdnusssauce. Überbackene Bananen mit Honig.


----------



## AzRa-eL (6. Mai 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das sieht alles sehr lecker aus @AzRa-eL


Danke, meiner Frau gebührt der Lob 


RyzA schrieb:


> Wohl eher wie griechische Bifteki. Weil mit Hackfleisch.


Joa, Griechenland befindet sich ja auch auf der Balkan Halbinsel, also passt scho😅


RyzA schrieb:


> Wir hatten uns heute Mittag was vom Vietnamesen geholt.
> Frühlingsrollen, gebratene Nudeln (mit Ei und Gemüse), überbackenes Hähnchenfleisch mit Erdnusssauce. Überbackene Bananen mit Honig.


Boa auf so asiatisch hätte ich auch wieder richtig Lust. Allein wenn ich Erdnusssauce und Bananen überbacken mit Honig lese, kriege ich instant wässrigen Mund🤤


----------



## RyzA (7. Mai 2022)

Heute Mittag gibt es Pellkartoffel mit Sahnehering. Die Sahnesauce macht meine Frau immer selber.


----------



## HenneHuhn (7. Mai 2022)

Falafel-Rollo. (Bzw. die zweite Hälfte davon)


----------



## RyzA (7. Mai 2022)

Überbackene Champignon Toasts mit Gouda. Die Pilze wurden vorher in der Pfanne mit Zwiebeln angebraten. Dazu kamen noch Kräuter und Gewürze.


----------



## chill_eule (8. Mai 2022)

Wir gehen heute im _Block House_ essen


----------



## HenneHuhn (8. Mai 2022)

Es war noch ein Pfund Cherrytomaten da, die schon etwas schrumpelig wurden. Habe ich eben in eine schöne, fruchtige Tomatensuppe umgewandelt. Praktischerweise wächst und sprießt der Basilikum auf meiner Küchen-Fensterbank auch wie blöde


----------



## Caduzzz (8. Mai 2022)

Gestern Burger mit einer Senf-Mayonnaise, welche ich mal ausprobieren wollte (nach Rezept).
Heute Ramen.
...


----------



## Eyren (9. Mai 2022)

Frühstück:

-250g Magerquark
-80g Granatapfelkerne
-1 EL Honig (12g)
-1 Banane (120g)

Ergibt:

-379 kcal
-1g Fett
-57g KH
-32g Protein

Snack1 (10:00Uhr):

-40g Whey Pistazie
-400ml Milch 1.5%

Ergibt:

-338 kcal
-8g Fett
-23g KH
-44g Protein

Mittag (12:00Uhr):

-300g Basmatireis
-200g Wokgemüse
-20g Sojasauce

Ergibt:

-442 kcal
-3g Fett
-84g KH
-14g Protein

Als ungeplante Snacks über den Tag verteilt gibt's noch Harzerroller.

-200g Harzerkäse

Ergibt:

-232 kcal 
-1g Fett
-1g KH
-56g Protein

Abends dann vermutlich nochmal Quark um auf meine Kalorien zu kommen. Vielleicht aber auch Thunfisch mit gemischtem Salat. Da kommt es auf meine Laune an.


----------



## RyzA (9. Mai 2022)

Chili con carne mit Nudeln.


----------



## Olstyle (9. Mai 2022)

Spiralnudeln mit Krabben, Tomaten und Spinat.


----------



## RyzA (10. Mai 2022)

Heute Mittag gab es wieder Lahmacun von Kallavi.


----------



## HenneHuhn (10. Mai 2022)

Schweinenackensteaks (in Kräutermarinade, Bio-Stuff von dem Discounter mit Nord- und Südabteilung) und dazu einen Tomate-Mozzarella-Basilikum-Salat.


----------



## Eyren (11. Mai 2022)

Hackfleisch mit schwarzen Bohnen. Das ganze schön scharf und mit einer extra Portion Knoblauch. Die Kollegen sollen ja auch etwas davon haben. 

Zum Frühstück mal wieder Magerquark mit Whey und Walnüssen.


----------



## RyzA (11. Mai 2022)

Thunfisch Pizza mit schön viel Zwiebeln. Dazu Ayran.


----------



## seventyseven (11. Mai 2022)

Ich habe keine Ahnung was ich heute essen soll. Ich habe unendlichen Hunger aber nicht die Muße etwas zu kochen...


----------



## AzRa-eL (11. Mai 2022)

seventyseven schrieb:


> Ich habe keine Ahnung was ich heute essen soll. Ich habe unendlichen Hunger aber nicht die Muße etwas zu kochen...


Klingt nach Fastfood Delivery Day


----------



## Olstyle (11. Mai 2022)

Mini-Windbeutel im Gefrierfach gefunden


----------



## AahhhFreshMeat (11. Mai 2022)

Drei ??? TK-Pizza von Aldi.
Merchandise at its best!


----------



## RyzA (11. Mai 2022)

AahhhFreshMeat schrieb:


> Drei ??? TK-Pizza von Aldi.


Meinst du vielleicht "TKKG"?


----------



## Olstyle (11. Mai 2022)

Google sagt das Produkt existiert tatsächlich 😮





						Die drei ??? Pizza
					

Die drei ??? Pizza ist da! Das Besondere: Während der Backzeit der Tiefkühl-Pizza löst du mit den drei Fragezeichen einen kniffligen Rätsel-Fall! Hier erfährst du mehr!




					dreifragezeichen.de


----------



## RyzA (11. Mai 2022)

Ach mit TK war ja Tiefkühl gemeint. Als ich "Drei ???" gelesen hatte musste ich auch an TKKG denken.


----------



## AzRa-eL (11. Mai 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ach mit TK war ja Tiefkühl gemeint. Als ich "Drei ???" gelesen hatte musste ich auch an TKKG denken.


Jupp, ging mir auch so😅


----------



## AahhhFreshMeat (11. Mai 2022)

Bei Aldi gibt's Grad Drei Fragezeichen Tiefkühlpizzas.

Guckt ihr:









						ROCKY'S PIZZA Die drei ??? Pizza 430 g
					

So viel Spaß macht Qualität zu kleinen Preisen. ROCKY'S PIZZA Die drei ??? Pizza 430 g zum günstigen ALDI Preis ➔ jetzt in deiner ALDI SÜD Filiale kaufen




					www.aldi-sued.de
				




War gar nicht schlecht


----------



## Olstyle (12. Mai 2022)

Kühlschrank sagt es ist Ei übrig, und ein paar Kartoffeln auch. Chefkoch sagte mach eine Tortilla.
Mal sehen ob das was wird  .


----------



## RyzA (12. Mai 2022)

Heute Mittag gab es Kartoffelgratin, Hähnchenschnitzel und Gurkensalat.


----------



## Olstyle (12. Mai 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Kühlschrank sagt es ist Ei übrig, und ein paar Kartoffeln auch. Chefkoch sagte mach eine Tortilla.
> Mal sehen ob das was wird  .


Sie wurde ganz ok 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HenneHuhn (12. Mai 2022)

Gemüse-Nudelpfanne mit ordentlich viel Parmesan.


----------



## RyzA (12. Mai 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Gemüse-Nudelpfanne mit ordentlich viel Parmesan.


Wir essen Morgen Mittag eine Gemüse-Nudelpfanne.

Mit Zucchini, Karotten, Zwiebeln und Paprika. Schön gewürzt. Lecker! 
Es muß ja nicht jeden Tag mit Fleisch sein.


----------



## compisucher (13. Mai 2022)

Gestern Abend überraschte mich meine bessere Hälfte mit sauguten Knoblauch-Spagetti + Tomate/Mozarella Salat.
Heute morgen kann mich zwar keiner im Büro gerne riechen, mir aber egal.


----------



## chill_eule (13. Mai 2022)

Croque bestellt, 38cm.

Doppelt Salami
Doppelt Käse
Hähnchenbrust
Salat
Tomate 
Knoblauchsauce


----------



## RyzA (14. Mai 2022)

Heute Mittag gibt es selbstgemachten Kartoffelbrei mit grünen Spargel in  Schinken eingewickelt/angebraten und Sauce Hollandaise.

Edit: Die Sauce haben wir weggelassen. Dafür etwas flüssige Butter oben drüber gemacht.
So war das vom Geschmack intensiver.


----------



## AzRa-eL (14. Mai 2022)

Falafel Sandwich und ein Stück Baklava


----------



## AzRa-eL (15. Mai 2022)

Erdnussbutter-Sandwich, Vollkorn-Kakao-Müsli in Joghurt und eine Tasse Kaffee. Der Tag kann beginnen!💪


/...mit Videogames😂


----------



## RyzA (15. Mai 2022)

Heute Mittag gibt es bei uns das hier:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eoMhhAaT2T4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Eyren (15. Mai 2022)

Bei uns gab es eine Kleinigkeit. 

-Baby Calamari in Knoblauch-Kräuteröl
-400g Spieß vom Rinderfilet, getrüffelter Kartoffelpüree, Edelpilze.
-Käseauswahl

Ich liebe dieses Restaurant einfach.


----------



## HenneHuhn (17. Mai 2022)

Eine gemischte Tüte saure Weingummi. In vegan, mag die Konsistenz meistens lieber als die, die mit Gelatine gemacht sind.


----------



## RyzA (17. Mai 2022)

Rührei mit Schnittlauch.


----------



## Eyren (19. Mai 2022)

Schnelles Abendbrot.

Einmal 10 Eiklar, ich nehm da immer die von Daily Protein. Zumindest laut Aufdruck Freiland. Ebenfalls werden die 10 Eigelb weiter verarbeitet, was mir einfach nicht möglich wäre.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum würzen nehme ich immer das Ostman Rühreigewürz und arbeite mit Salz und buntem Pfeffer etwas nach.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Geschmacklich vermisse ich das Eigelb durch die Gewürze nicht wirklich.

Dann noch alles vermengen, in einer Pfanne Braten und für den Pepp 3 Cherrytomaten mit rein.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und jetzt das übliche.... ergibt:

-137 kcal
-4g KH
-0g Fett
-30g Protein


----------



## chill_eule (19. Mai 2022)

Ernährst du dich fettfrei?

Ich frage mich, warum du kein Eigelb verwendest?


----------



## Eyren (19. Mai 2022)

Um Gotteswillen nein ich ernähre mich nicht Fettfrei. Will doch nicht vom Fleisch fallen.

Und ich esse auch ganz normal Vollei aber es ist halt wie bei allem, die Menge macht das Gift.

Ich hatte für heute meine Fettmenge, bis auf den Magerquark heute Abend, soweit voll also wird der Appetit anderweitig befriedigt.


----------



## RyzA (19. Mai 2022)

Wir machen uns noch mal überbackene Champignon-Toasts, weil die uns letztens so gut geschmeckt haben.
Champignons mit Zwiebeln und Kräutern in der Pfanne anbraten. Mit Salz und Pfeffer würzen.
Dann auf die Toasts und mit Gauda überbacken.


----------



## AzRa-eL (19. Mai 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wir machen uns noch mal überbackene Champignon-Toasts, weil die uns letztens so gut geschmeckt haben.
> Champignons mit Zwiebeln und Kräutern in der Pfanne anbraten. Mit Salz und Pfeffer würzen.
> Dann auf die Toasts und mit Gauda überbacken.


Ich liebe Champignons und das Rezept klingt mega lecker😍


----------



## Eyren (20. Mai 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Ernährst du dich fettfrei?
> 
> Ich frage mich, warum du kein Eigelb verwendest?


Zur Fettfreien Ernährung gehört heute frittierte Sate-Spieße mit Erdnusssoße.

Hähnchen Chop-Suey mit Reis.

Und heute abend gönne ich mir 500ml Ben&Jerry.

Und für so zwischendurch hab ich noch ein Paket Celebrations gefuttert.


Ich liebe fettfreie, lowCarb, Glutenfreie Veggi Ernährung!


----------



## RyzA (20. Mai 2022)

Wir hatten heute Mittag Burger bestellt.
Ich hatte einen Cheeseburger mit Bacon. Aber eigentlich war das kein richtiger Bacon sondern Pastirma.
Hat aber auch gut geschmeckt.


----------



## HenneHuhn (20. Mai 2022)

Steaks vom Roastbeef, im Ofen gebackene Aubergine (Sorte Viola, die sind fast kugelrund, nicht länglich), schwarze, halbgetrocknete Oliven und frisches Focaccia mit Tomaten. Zum Nachtisch Aprikosen. Alles aus regionalem Anbau bzw. frisch vom Bäcker. 

Darum ziehe ich Ferienwohnungen meist Hotels vor. Auch wenn ich mir der allgemeinen Problematik bzgl. tourismusbedingter bzw. durch Tourismus verstärkter Wohnungsknappheit natürlich bewusst bin.


----------



## RyzA (21. Mai 2022)

Hähnchenschnitzel unpaniert mit selbstgemachten Nudelsalat und gebratenen Zucchinischeiben.


----------



## Eyren (21. Mai 2022)

Ein Vollei. So richtig mit Eigelb und so.....


----------



## AzRa-eL (22. Mai 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


1. Grill des Jahres!
Meiner Meinung nach hat kein Gericht der Welt eine Chance neben gut gegrilltem Fleisch 😍


----------



## HenneHuhn (22. Mai 2022)

Gemischte frittierte Snacks (Pommes, Kroketten, paniert Mozzarella-Bällchen und panierte, mit Hackfleisch gefüllte Oliven). 

In einem Katzen Café, in dem die Vierbeiner weniger gestresst von den anwesenden Kindern sind, als ich es bin


----------



## taks (22. Mai 2022)

Burger einmal aus Rindshack und einmal aus roten Bohnen. In selbstgemachten Brötchen mit Rucola, Essiggurken und eingelegten Zwiebeln. Dazu ein kühles Bierchen


----------



## Eyren (22. Mai 2022)

Rührei.

Morgens aus 8 Vollei.

Mittags aus 10 Eiklar

Dazwischen Quark mut frischen Erdbeeren und Proteinshake.


----------



## Eyren (23. Mai 2022)

Magerquark, Whey und Banane.

Ergibt:

-466 kcal
-2g Fett
-53g KH
-55g Protein


----------



## RyzA (23. Mai 2022)

Heute Mittag gibt es wieder Lahmacun von Kallavi.


----------



## BjornE (23. Mai 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Ernährst du dich fettfrei?
> 
> Ich frage mich, warum du kein Eigelb verwendest?


Fettfreie Ernährung führt zum Tod. Fett und Eiweiß sind essenziell. Kohlenhydrate könnten wir komplett streichen.  

Erstmal einen Proteinpudding nach dem Training.


----------



## der_yappi (23. Mai 2022)

Eine Art "Griechische Lasagne"








						Nudelauflauf mit Hackfleisch und Karotten
					

Caroline Autenrieth macht einen klassisch inspirierten Auflauf mit Hackfleisch und Karotten. Der Clou: Die Nudeln müssen nicht vorgegart werden - ganz einfach und delikat!




					www.swrfernsehen.de


----------



## Eyren (23. Mai 2022)

Heute abend mal wieder bissl Richtung Asien.

Reis, Wokgemüse und Hähnchenbrust. Das ganze mit diversen Soßen und Pulvern abgeschmeckt.  Was genau keine Ahnung, diesmal durfte meine Frau das Mealprep köcheln.


----------



## RyzA (23. Mai 2022)

Meine Frau hat eine große Pfanne voll Djuvec Reis gemacht.
Davon esse ich gleich schon ein bißchen.
Morgen Mittag gibt es dazu noch Köfte und Knoblauchcreme.


----------



## HenneHuhn (24. Mai 2022)

Heute vormittag in der Markthalle von Cagliari gewesen und was für das Mittagessen erbeutet: zwei frische Thunfischsteaks,die gleich mit Butter, Olivenöl, Knoblauch, Salz und Pfeffer in die Pfanne wandern, dazu ein kleines, dunkles, rundes Brot, bunte Cherrytomaten, gemischte Oliven. Und zum Nachtisch zwei drei kleine Mandelgebäckstücke. 

/edit:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eyren (24. Mai 2022)

Gefüllte Paprika.

Schön mit Hackfleisch, Knoblauch, Zwiebeln, Reis und ein wenig Pecorino überbacken.

Hat mir dann auch mal direkt das Training verhagelt, mit gefühlt 5 Kubikmeter Gasen im Bauchraum ist einfach nicht mehr viel möglich.


----------



## HenneHuhn (25. Mai 2022)

Als Late-Night-Snack einen  Arancino al ragù. 

/edit: Hammer. Wenn ich König von Deutschland wär', müsste jede Imbissbude Arancinu anbieten.

(Das alles und noch viel meeeehr...)


----------



## RyzA (25. Mai 2022)

@HenneHuhn läßt es sich richtig gut gehen.  

Bei uns gibt es heute Mittag Spaghetti mit Spinat & Knoblauch.


----------



## HenneHuhn (25. Mai 2022)

@RyzA Jo, aber heute geht es schon zurück nach 'Schland. Lungere schon am Flughafen rum, gleich wird höchstens nochmal das Angebot von der italienischen Niederlassung des Gasthaus zum Goldenen M ausprobiert...


----------



## seventyseven (25. Mai 2022)

Kritharaki Auflauf


----------



## RyzA (25. Mai 2022)

Rührei mit Speck und Zwiebeln.


----------



## Eyren (26. Mai 2022)

Rührei aus 10 Eiklar. Wieder abgeschmeckt mit Rühreigewürz, Italienische Kräuter und ein paar Cherrytomaten.

Zusätzlich gibt's einen Obstsalat aus Banane, Apfel und Birne. Als "Dressing" dienen zwei Maracuja.

Ergibt dann:

458 kcal
1g Fett
80g KH
33g Protein


----------



## RyzA (26. Mai 2022)

Heute Mittag gibt es TK Pizzen von Dr.Oetker.
Ich esse eine Thunfisch Pizza mit schön viel Zwiebeln.


----------



## Eyren (26. Mai 2022)

Heute wird mit Kumpels gegrillt!

Ich hab mal spontan 1kg Hähnchenbrust mariniert. Bissl Senf, Paprikapulver, Cayennepfeffer, Zwiebeln, Knoblauch und Rapsöl vermengen und das Fleisch über Nacht rein da.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dazu gibt's noch bissl Knoblauchquark.

250g Quark 20%, 1 Becher Schmand, Salz&Pfeffer und so 8-10 große Knoblauchzehen.

Mal schauen was die Kollegen mitbringen.


----------



## Olstyle (26. Mai 2022)

Eyren schrieb:


> Heute wird mit Kumpels gegrillt!


Eigentlich gibt es da heute ja auch kaum Alternativen zu.
Hier war es ein kleines Turnier am Verein mit anschließendem Grillgut vom Metzger. Vorher wurde ein Fass Alt geteilt.


----------



## chill_eule (26. Mai 2022)

Hier im Restaurant am urlaubsort gibt es heute "schnitzel-all-you-can-eat"


----------



## RyzA (27. Mai 2022)

Iglo Schlemmerfilet Bordelaise mit Kartoffeln, Sauce Hollandaise und Spargel.


----------



## PCGHGS (27. Mai 2022)

Bananenbrot Walnuss von Glowkitchen


----------



## Eyren (27. Mai 2022)

Eben nich fix eine Süßspeise gemacht.

10 Eiklar, 1EL Honig, eine Banane.

Banane in Scheiben schneiden, anbrutzeln und den Honig dazu geben. Wenn die Bananen schön schlotzig sind das Eiklar dazu.

-306 kcal
-42g KH
-0g Fett
-31g Protein

Gleich geht's ins Restaurant den Geburtstag eines Freundes feiern. Mal schauen was es da gutes gibt.


----------



## RyzA (27. Mai 2022)

Toast mit Pastirma. Dazu Ayran.


----------



## AzRa-eL (28. Mai 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Toast mit Pastirma. Dazu Ayran.


Gesponsert von Kavalli


----------



## RyzA (28. Mai 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Gesponsert von Kavalli


Dieses mal nicht.


----------



## Eyren (28. Mai 2022)

Also es gab in dem Restaurant gestern aufjedenfall zuviel Prosecco. 

Aber abgesehen davon hatte ich Baby Calamari als Vorspeise und Schwertfischsteak mit Wildreis und Weißweinsoße.


----------



## RyzA (28. Mai 2022)

Heute Mittag gibt selbstgemachte Börek.
Welche mit einer Rinderhackmischung (mit Hack, Zwiebeln, Gewürzen) und die anderen mit Schafskäse und Kräutern.


----------



## HenneHuhn (28. Mai 2022)

Spargel, selbstgemachte Sauce Hollandaise, selbstgemachte Herzoginkartoffeln (okay, sehen eher nach Kartoffelplätzchen aus), vegetarische Schnitzel.


----------



## Elistaer (29. Mai 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Spargel, selbstgemachte Sauce Hollandaise, selbstgemachte Herzoginkartoffeln (okay, sehen eher nach Kartoffelplätzchen aus), vegetarische Schnitzel.


Ich entnehme der klammer das es an einer Bindung bei den Herzogin Kartoffeln gefehlt hat. Stärke sollten die Kartoffeln genug haben als kleber (bei solchen Speisen immer Mehlig kochende Kartoffeln) dazu noch Mehl und Ei da ist aber die Menge der Masse ausschlaggebend. 

Bei mir gab es heute schweine Steak mit letscho und wedges Kartoffeln (Kartoffel spalten).

Ich bin einfach zu faul zum kochen mir haben meine 3 Jahre Koch Ausbildung einfach gereicht backen ist sogar heute noch ein rotes Tuch dabei wird es immer gelobt. Wenn jemand ein Kräuterbutter Rezept möchte einfach fragen. Bei uns kommt meine immer verdammt gut an und wird mit verlust der Hand am Tisch verteidigt.


----------



## Eyren (29. Mai 2022)

So heute gab's mal was Abwechslung beim Frühstück.....

Rührei aus 10 Eiklar und einem Vollei!

Ergibt:

-216kcal
-4g KH
-6g Fett
-37g Protein


----------



## Olstyle (29. Mai 2022)

Waffeln


----------



## RyzA (29. Mai 2022)

Heute Mittag gibt es Wiener Schnitzel mit Semmelknödel, Sauce und Rotkohl.
Wobei die in Österreich wohl die Schnitzel ohne Sauce essen. Hat man mir mal gesagt.
Aber egal... wir essen das so wie es uns schmeckt.


----------



## AzRa-eL (29. Mai 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Heute Mittag gibt es Wiener Schnitzel mit Semmelknödel, Sauce und Rotkohl.
> Wobei die in Österreich wohl die Schnitzel ohne Sauce essen. Hat man mir mal gesagt.
> Aber egal... wir essen das so wie es uns schmeckt.


Anarchie🔥


----------



## HenneHuhn (29. Mai 2022)

@Elistaer 
Mehlig kochende Kartoffeln ist klar, Mehl ist auch dran. Aber meine Holde schwört Stein und Bein, dass laut Rezept kein Ei rein soll. Was mir schon ziemlich spanisch vorkam, insbesondere in Anbetracht der Menge an Butter in der Kartoffelmasse. Naja, es ist nochwas davon übrig, werde das nachher mal nacharbeiten.


----------



## Eyren (29. Mai 2022)

Reis mit Gemüse und Dosenthunfisch.

200g Basmatireis
100g Wokgemüse
125g Thunfisch

Ergibt:

-380kcal
-51g KH
-2g Fett
-36g Protein


----------



## Elistaer (29. Mai 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> @Elistaer
> Mehlig kochende Kartoffeln ist klar, Mehl ist auch dran. Aber meine Holde schwört Stein und Bein, dass laut Rezept kein Ei rein soll. Was mir schon ziemlich spanisch vorkam, insbesondere in Anbetracht der Menge an Butter in der Kartoffelmasse. Naja, es ist nochwas davon übrig, werde das nachher mal nacharbeiten.


Ich kann mal in meinen Hefter zu hause schauen da habe ich für alle Teige die Rezepte (Egal welcher Art) aber ich meine da war Ei dran, Butter weniger die kommt nicht mal an Detscher ran was im Grunde Pfannkuchen sind nur nicht aus der Pfanne.


----------



## Olstyle (29. Mai 2022)

Chefkoch sagte jedenfalls Eigelb gehört da rein  

Selbst hab ich gerade ein ganz einfach zu kochendes aber doch sehr leckeres Essen gehabt:
Spargel mit Schinken und Kartoffeln, darüber zerlassene Butter.


----------



## chill_eule (29. Mai 2022)

Eben frisch gekocht:

Pasta mit Spinat, Tomate und Putenfiletgeschnetzeltes.
Die Sauce war auf Basis von Feta mit süßer und saurer Sahne verlängert, dazu Zwiebeln, Knoblauch, Muskat, Pfeffer, Salz.


----------



## RyzA (29. Mai 2022)

Noch ein bißchen von der Biscuitrolle mit Erdbeermarmelade, welche meine Frau heute gebacken hat.
Die ist schön fluffig und lecker. Aber beim nächsten mal probieren wir noch eine Art Buttercreme da mit rein zu machen.


----------



## Eyren (30. Mai 2022)

Zuviel zum sterben, zuwenig zum Leben!

Reis, Wokgemüse, Thunfisch, Proteinshakes, Cannelloni 4 Käse,  Obst und belegte Brötchen.

-2600 kcal
-110g Fett
-217g KH
-251g Protein


----------



## RyzA (30. Mai 2022)

Heute Mittag gab es bei uns Spaghetti Bolognese.
Davon sind noch Spaghetti über.
Die brate ich mir gleich in der Pfanne mit Pastirma und Ei.


----------



## Olstyle (30. Mai 2022)

Feldsalat mit Vinaigrette, geräuchertem Lachs und Parmesan.


----------



## RyzA (31. Mai 2022)

Heute Mittag gibt es einen Hähnchen-Kebab Teller mit Pommes und Salat.


----------



## HenneHuhn (31. Mai 2022)

Rollo mit Kalb, Hähnchen und "viel scharfe Soße".


----------



## RyzA (31. Mai 2022)

Käsebrötchen mit Kochschinken, Ei, Salat, Tomate und Remoulade.


----------



## AzRa-eL (31. Mai 2022)

Hab heute meine 6 wöchige Low Carb Kur angefangen mit Lachs und Möhrensalat.


----------



## RyzA (31. Mai 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Hab heute meine 6 wöchige Low Carb Kur angefangen mit Lachs und Möhrensalat.


Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Eyren (31. Mai 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Hab heute meine 6 wöchige Low Carb Kur angefangen mit Lachs und Möhrensalat.


Komische Menschen gibt's hier....

Viel Erfolg! Lass es dir schmecken und sollte dich der Hunger überkommen Snack ein Stückchen Harzer Rolle.


----------



## chill_eule (31. Mai 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Hab heute meine 6 wöchige Low Carb Kur angefangen mit Lachs und Möhrensalat.


Mein Beileid


----------



## Eyren (1. Juni 2022)

Oatcake von Allstar.

Nicht gut und gesund aber pusht mich bissl aus der Erschöpfung hoch.

-365 kcal
-44g KH
-19g Fett
-4g Protein


----------



## RyzA (1. Juni 2022)

Heute Mittag gibt es Puten-Geschnetzeltes mit heller Sauce, Reis und Blumenkohl.

*Edit:* Als Nachtisch einen Zott Sahnejoghurt Erdbeer.


----------



## Eyren (1. Juni 2022)

Heute komm ich aus em fressen nimmer raus.

Reis, Hühnchen,  Gemüse, Brötchen, Eis und Schokolade....

Bin jetzt schon bei Tafel Nummer 3 der Schokolade. 

Glaube meine Diät funktioniert!


----------



## RyzA (1. Juni 2022)

Eyren schrieb:


> Reis, Hühnchen,  Gemüse, Brötchen, Eis und Schokolade....
> 
> Bin jetzt schon bei Tafel Nummer 3 der Schokolade.
> 
> Glaube meine Diät funktioniert!


Wenn ich nicht wüsste, das du ein Mann bist, würde ich dich jetzt fragen: "Kann es sein das du schwanger bist?" 

Topic: Noch den Rest von heute Mittag.


----------



## Eyren (1. Juni 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wenn ich nicht wüsste, das du ein Mann bist, würde ich dich jetzt fragen: "Kann es sein das du schwanger bist?"
> 
> Topic: Noch den Rest von heute Mittag.


Wenn ich es nicht besser wüsste und mir meinen Bauch so anschaue....

Jop könnte sein mit der Schwangerschaft!

Monat 26 würde ich schätzen.


----------



## RyzA (1. Juni 2022)

Eyren schrieb:


> Wenn ich es nicht besser wüsste und mir meinen Bauch so anschaue....


Ich meinte das vor allem wegen dem Durcheinander essen.


----------



## compisucher (3. Juni 2022)

Heute gibt es bei uns selbstgemachte Tortellini mit Ofengemüse, Parmesan, Lauchzwiebeln, Basilikum und Rucola



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RyzA (3. Juni 2022)

Wann darf ich vorbei kommen?

Bei uns gab es gestern Ofengemüse mit Lachs. Das war auch sehr lecker.

Heute Mittag machen wir uns Cheeseburger.


----------



## compisucher (3. Juni 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wann darf ich vorbei kommen?


DU mit Sicherheit jederzeit


----------



## AzRa-eL (3. Juni 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Heute gibt es bei uns selbstgemachte Tortellini mit Ofengemüse, Parmesan, Lauchzwiebeln, Basilikum und Rucola
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Na das sieht ja mal mega aus. Bitte um Rezept! 

Passt sogar perfekt zum Low Carb.


----------



## AzRa-eL (3. Juni 2022)

Lachs mit grünem Spargel in einer leckeren Kokosöl/Soja/Zitronensauce mit Sesam garniert.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chill_eule (3. Juni 2022)

Heute gibts Hot Dogs!


----------



## RyzA (3. Juni 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Heute gibts Hot Dogs!


Wollen wir uns demnächst auch mal machen.
Nimmst du dafür normale Bockwürstchen oder spezielle Hot Dog Würstchen?


----------



## chill_eule (3. Juni 2022)

"Echte" Hot Dog Würstchen gibts ja in Deutschland eher selten zu kaufen.
Bockwurst hab ich noch nie im Hot Dog gehabt.

Meistens kaufen wir die Gut und Günstig Hot Dog Würstchen von der Edeka.
Aber das ist quasi auch ne Wiener, deshalb egal.
Wiener oder Frankfurter gehen genau so im Hot Dog, denn _sie gehen bei mir eh unter_, bei der schieren Masse an Belag und Sauce 

Meine Hot Dogs ess ich aber auch etwas anders, als _die Meisten_.
Ich mag keine eingelegten Gurken.
Aber ein Scheibchen Käse im Hot Dog muss sein!
(Ansonsten standard: Ketchup, Senf, Remoulade, Röstzwiebeln)

Ich hatte auch schon mal mit anderen Rezepten experimentiert, wie z.B.: "Kraut-Dog", aber da macht meine Frau nicht mit 

Die mag am liebsten die roten, dänischen Würstchen. Sind aber leider auch nicht überall zu bekommen.


----------



## RyzA (3. Juni 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> "Echte" Hot Dog Würstchen gibts ja in Deutschland eher selten zu kaufen.


Mir hat mal jemand welche aus dem Großhandel zum probieren geben. Ob die "echt" sind weiß ich nicht.
Aber anders eben. Und eher so wie wenn man die vom Hotdog-Stand kauft.


chill_eule schrieb:


> Bockwurst hab ich noch nie im Hot Dog gehabt.


Nein? Haben wir uns schon oft damit gemacht. Wobei wir aber auch zu Wiener usw Bockwurst sagen.
Wir nehmen es mit den Definitionen dabei nicht so genau.


----------



## chill_eule (3. Juni 2022)

Also in den _US of A_ sind Hot Dog Würstchen eher ganz (oder zu einem großen Teil) aus Rindfleisch, und nicht nur aus Schwein, wie bei uns.
Das schmeckt natürlich dann anders.

Welche Schweinswurst wir hier in _Deutscheland _ins Brötchen prügeln, macht kaum einen Unterschied 

Die Dänen essen ja wiederum gern ihre rot gefärbten Würstchen.

Also, was ein "echter" Hot Dog ist, weiß eh keiner.
Hauptsache es schmeckt


----------



## RyzA (3. Juni 2022)

Graubrot mit Fleischsalat.


----------



## HenneHuhn (4. Juni 2022)

Ich mag Hot Dogs lieber mit Bratwurst. Irgendwo habe ich mal einen "Kraut-Jalapeño-Dog" gegessen. Das war... interessant 

@T: zuckerreduzierte Schoko-Frühstückszerealien (Probepackung). Die schmecken nach so wenig, dagegen ist Leitungswasser eine Aroma-Bombe


----------



## RyzA (4. Juni 2022)

Heute Mittag gibt es wieder Lahmacun. Mit gemischten Salat.


----------



## Olstyle (4. Juni 2022)

Zupfkuchen


----------



## chill_eule (4. Juni 2022)

Hot Dogs vol. 2 

(Crossposting: Als Aperitif ein Desperados aus der Dose )


----------



## RyzA (4. Juni 2022)

Gebratene Gnocchi mit Speck und Zwiebeln.


----------



## Eyren (4. Juni 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Hot Dogs vol. 2
> 
> (Crossposting: Als Aperitif ein Desperados aus der Dose )


Desperados aus der Dose? Ich glaube nicht das ich dich in Zukunft noch ernst nehmen kann....

Vorspeise:

Carpaccio

Hauptspeise:

Wienerschnitzel mit Rosmarinkartoffeln.

Nachspeise:

Crepe mit Vanilleeis, Erdbeeren und Mascarpone


----------



## AzRa-eL (4. Juni 2022)

Trinke zwar kein Alk, aber gilt nicht allgemein Bier aus Dose eher als schäbig?
Sorry, Eule


----------



## RyzA (5. Juni 2022)

Heute Mittag wird bei meinen Eltern gegrillt:

Selbstgemachter Tzatziki, Nudelsalat, Gurkensalat, Schweinenacken-Steaks, Rippchen,  Grillfackeln, Schaschlikspieße, Hähnchenschnitzel, Bratwürstchen. Und Kräuterbutter Baguettes.

Mit 6 Personen. Davon essen wir  immer zwei Tage.


----------



## Eyren (5. Juni 2022)

Das übliche Rührei aus 10 Eiklar.

Heute abend gibt's bei uns Nudeln mit Pecorino. Einfach Nudeln kochen und dann mit ordentlich Pecorino vermengen. Zum Schluss ein paar frische, gewürfelte Tomaten mit rein werfen. Schlicht und einfach aber sehr lecker.

Und weil @AzRa-eL  mir so eine Angst um meinen Bauch gemacht hat Snack ich jetzt erstmal ne Tafel Schokolade


----------



## AzRa-eL (5. Juni 2022)

@Eyren
Ja ja, immer sind's die anderen Schuld...^^


----------



## chill_eule (5. Juni 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wir haben ein bisschen im Garten gegrillt 
Wenn das Wetter mitspielt, morgen noch mal.
Ansonsten Elektro auf dem Balkon.


----------



## Olstyle (5. Juni 2022)

Lieblings Inder mal wieder: Erst Mixed Pakoras, dann Lamm Tikka aus dem Tandoori Ofen und am Ende Mango Creme.
Jetzt Fress-Koma


----------



## RyzA (5. Juni 2022)

Ich habe auch was indisches entdeckt. Oder zumindest soll das der Style sein:



> Darf es ein kurzer Ausflug nach Indien sein – zumindest für Ihren Gaumen? Möglich macht das Arla Buko® Typ India, die exotische Variante des Frischkäseklassikers, der Curry, Papaya, Schwarzkümmel-Samen, Kurkuma und Chili zu einem sensationellen Geschmackserlebnis vereint. Arla Buko® Typ India eignet sich zum Kochen indischer Gerichte oder pur als köstlicher Brotaufstrich.



Arla Buko® Typ India

Da kann man bestimmt auch ne geile Soße mit machen.


----------



## der_yappi (6. Juni 2022)

Fladenbrotpizza
					

Fladenbrotpizza: Knoblauchzehen, getrockneten Oregano, Olivenöl, Tomaten, Mozzarella, kleines rundes Fladenbrot, Rauke, italienischer Hartkäse, Salz, Pfeffer




					www.essen-und-trinken.de
				



Empfehlung einer Kollegin
Das Fladenbrot aus der Bäckereiabteilung vom Aldi taugt da echt gut für
Vor allem ist das auch schnell gemacht


----------



## compisucher (7. Juni 2022)

Nachtrag vom WE.
Wir haben die ersten Marmeladen eingemacht (oder wie heisst das auf Neudeutsch? Fruchtaufstrich??)

Wilderdbeeren von unserem Grundstück, einmal pur und ein mal Erdbeere mit Mandelkrokant.
Letzteres nur bedingt zu empfehlen, gewöhnungsbedürftiger Geschmack.
Pur schmeckt supi. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RyzA (7. Juni 2022)

@compisucher : warum stehen die Gläser auf dem Kopf?

Meine Eltern haben früher auch öfter Marmeladen selber gemacht, aber kann mich nicht daran erinnern, die jemals auf den Kopf stehen gesehen zu haben.


----------



## compisucher (7. Juni 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> @compisucher : warum stehen die Gläser auf dem Kopf?
> 
> Meine Eltern haben früher auch öfter Marmeladen selber gemacht, aber kann mich nicht daran erinnern, die jemals auf den Kopf stehen gesehen zu haben.


Das haben wir traditionell von Eltern/Großeltern übernommen.
Angeblich tötet die heiße Marmeladenmasse eventuelle Keime im Deckel oder am Glasrand ab und man verbessert so die Haltbarkeit. 
Ob das tatsächlich nötig ist, wissen wir auch nicht, wir machen es eben.

Wenn das Zeugs abgekühlt ist, kommen die "normal" in das Gefrierfach mit Deckel oben, damit die ihre schöne Farbe behalten.
Kann man nach ein paar Tagen in den Kühlschrank oder sogar in den normalen kühlen Vorratsschrank umsiedeln und die schöne rote Farbe bleibt trotzdem weitgehend erhalten.


----------



## Painkiller (7. Juni 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Trinke zwar kein Alk, aber gilt nicht allgemein Bier aus Dose eher als schäbig?


Dosenbier = Festivalbier. Hauptsache günstig. xD 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Topic
Schokocroissant und Schokokaffee = Dreamteam


----------



## RyzA (7. Juni 2022)

Fischstäbchen mit Kartoffelbrei und Erbsen/Möhrengemüse.


----------



## AzRa-eL (7. Juni 2022)

Painkiller schrieb:


> @ Topic
> Schokocroissant und Schokokaffee = Dreamteam


Wie machst du den Schokokaffee?


----------



## Olstyle (7. Juni 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Lachs mit grünem Spargel in einer leckeren Kokosöl/Soja/Zitronensauce mit Sesam garniert.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Besser gut kopiert als schlecht selbst gemacht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber Olivenöl/Knofi+Parmesan statt Kokos/Soja/Zitrone+Sesam.


----------



## AzRa-eL (7. Juni 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Besser gut kopiert als schlecht selbst gemacht:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interessante Kombi, muss ich auch mal probieren.


----------



## HenneHuhn (7. Juni 2022)

Mein "Geht immer"-Essen: Feta-Salat mit bunten Mini-Tomaten, Gurke, Zwiebeln und Knoblauch.


----------



## AzRa-eL (7. Juni 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Mein "Geht immer"-Essen: Feta-Salat mit bunten Mini-Tomaten, Gurke, Zwiebeln und Knoblauch.


Stimmt! Passt wirklich zu jeder Uhrzeit und bei jedem Wetter.


----------



## Painkiller (8. Juni 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Wie machst du den Schokokaffee?


Der Kaffee hat von Haus aus eine Zartbitternote. Die Bohnen werden auf mittleren Mahlgrad gemahlen. 
Der Sweetspot sind meiner Erfahrung nach drei Teelöffel Milch und zwei Teelöffel Zucker @ 170ml Kaffee. Aber Geschmäcker sind verschieden.


----------



## RyzA (8. Juni 2022)

Gebratene Nudeln mit Fleischwurst und Eiern.


----------



## Nathenhale (8. Juni 2022)

Bei mir gabs Bandnudeln mit allerlei Gemüse und Koksnussmilch sauce.


----------



## compisucher (8. Juni 2022)

Spagetti mit irgendeiner scharfen Tomatensauce schnell reingezogen.
War geschmacklich OK, mein T-Shirt sieht aber Sch... aus. 
Zum Glück heute keine externen Termine mehr.


----------



## AzRa-eL (8. Juni 2022)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Der Kaffee hat von Haus aus eine Zartbitternote. Die Bohnen werden auf mittleren Mahlgrad gemahlen.
> Der Sweetspot sind meiner Erfahrung nach drei Teelöffel Milch und zwei Teelöffel Zucker @ 170ml Kaffee. Aber Geschmäcker sind verschieden.


Aber woher kommt die Schoko? Löffel Kakaopulver?


----------



## Painkiller (8. Juni 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Aber woher kommt die Schoko? Löffel Kakaopulver?


Bingo!


----------



## RyzA (8. Juni 2022)

Mediterraner Antipasti-Teller

Oliven mit Kräutern, gefüllte Paprika mit Frischkäse und getrocknete eingelegte Tomaten.
Dazu Ayran.


----------



## Eyren (11. Juni 2022)

Grillen am Rhein.

4kg Hähnchen mariniert, Knoblauchquark angerührt und gleich gibt's noch einen kleinen frischen Gurke/Tomatensalat zu schnibbeln.

Ich freue mir!


----------



## AzRa-eL (11. Juni 2022)

Griechischer Joghurt (der Beste) mit gemischten Nüssen und ein Kaffee Mokka.


----------



## RyzA (11. Juni 2022)

Wir machen heute Pizza selber. Zwei Bleche für zwei Tage.
Eins mit Schinken, Champignons, Zwiebeln und Käse (Gouda).
Das andere zu Hälfte mit Salami anstatt Schinken und Thunfisch + Zwiebeln und Käse.


----------



## chill_eule (11. Juni 2022)

Eyren schrieb:


> 4kg Hähnchen mariniert, Knoblauchquark angerührt und gleich gibt's noch einen kleinen frischen Gurke/Tomatensalat zu schnibbeln.


Leckere Vorspeise.
Was esst ihr danach?


----------



## Eyren (11. Juni 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Leckere Vorspeise.
> Was esst ihr danach?


Kollege hat noch 6 Thunfischfilets mitgebracht, Nudelsalat mit Spinat und Parmesan und bissl Knabberzeug haben wir auch dabei.

Sind halt nur zu dritt da kann man mal bissl sparsam essen.


----------



## HenneHuhn (11. Juni 2022)

Im Ofen sind gerade: Folienkartoffeln und mediterranes Ofengemüse (Aubergine, Zucchini, Paprika, Tomaten, Zwiebeln, Oliven) mit Halloumi.

Dazu gibt es dann selbstgemachte Sour Cream (oder irgendwas vergleichbares)


----------



## AzRa-eL (11. Juni 2022)

Hähnchenbruststücke mit Erbsen und Möhren in einer Curry-Kokosmilch-Sauce


----------



## chill_eule (11. Juni 2022)

Unser Lütter wollte heute Essen gehen   

Bei Mcdonalds 

Also sitzen wir grad gemütlich auf der Terrasse von mäcces, direkt neben einer hauptverkehrsstraße und nur 100 Meter neben der A7


----------



## AzRa-eL (11. Juni 2022)

Na dann bin ich ja mal froh, dass meine Zwei heute "nur" Eis bei uns in der örtlichen Diele essen wollten. 
Gala-Eis für Zwei - 
Schoko- und Vanille Eis mit Sahne, Schokosauce drüber und Fererro Rocher-Kugeln.
Papa hatte nur ein Café Crema wegen seinem Low Carb Wahn. Der Impuls nachzugeben war zwar stark, aber bin dann doch sehr stolz und mit einem körperlich leichteren Gefühl raus


----------



## Eyren (11. Juni 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Na dann bin ich ja mal froh, dass meine Zwei heute "nur" Eis bei uns in der örtlichen Diele essen wollten.
> Gala-Eis für Zwei -
> Schoko- und Vanille Eis mit Sahne, Schokosauce drüber und Fererro Rocher-Kugeln.
> Papa hatte nur ein Café Crema wegen seinem Low Carb Wahn. Der Impuls nachzugeben war zwar stark, aber bin dann doch sehr stolz und mit einem körperlich leichteren Gefühl raus


Jung du fällst mir vom Fleisch! Denk an deinen kleinen Freund, die Sonne ist stark dieser Tage.

So essen fertig und zum Abschluss:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RyzA (11. Juni 2022)

Eben noch zwei Stück von der leckeren Pizza welche wir ja heute Mittag selber gemacht haben.
Allerdings reicht es wohl doch nicht mehr ganz für Morgen. Dann müssen wir was neues kochen.


----------



## HenneHuhn (12. Juni 2022)

Haferbrei mit frischen Brombeeren


----------



## Eyren (12. Juni 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Haferbrei mit frischen Brombeeren


Haferbrei mit Kirschen und Edamanebohnen(getrocknet, leicht gesalzen).

Ich mag die Kombination von süß und Herzhaft.


----------



## RyzA (12. Juni 2022)

Bei uns gibt es heute diesen leckeren Nudelauflauf: Makkaroni-Auflauf mit Ei und Schinken
Allerdings mit weniger Eiern. 6-7 anstatt 10. Und etwas mehr Milch.

Diesen Auflauf hat meine Mutter schon früher öfter gemacht.


----------



## Eyren (12. Juni 2022)

Heute gab's nicht so wirklich was richtiges zu essen. Bisschen Obst und paar Brote.

Hab aber schon für die nächsten zwei Tage vorgekocht.

Bohnen, Thunfisch und Reis.

Dafür einfach eine kleine rote Zwiebel hacken und mit 5g Magarine anbraten.

Darauf dann eine Dose Chilibohnen geben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ebenfalls eine Dose Thunfisch in Saft, abtropfen aber nicht ausdrücken, einrühren. Mit Salz und Chiliflocken abschmecken und fertig ist das Gourmetmealprep.... ne schmeckt wirklich gut.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dazu gibt's klassisch Reis.

Aufgeteilt in zwei Portionen mit je 200g Reis ergibt das:

-538 kcal
-8g Fett
-79g KH
-32g Protein

Solide Mahlzeit würd ich meinen.


----------



## Caduzzz (12. Juni 2022)

@Eyren
Vielleicht solltest du weniger Kalorien zählen und mehr auf Geschmack und, bestenfalls, Optik achten ("Das Auge ißt mit.").
Satt macht diese Kombi bestimmt.........................................naja, solange es dir schmeckt.

Hast du ernsthaft 5g Margarine abgewogen?^^ + "Chilibohnen"....


----------



## Eyren (12. Juni 2022)

Caduzzz schrieb:


> @Eyren
> Vielleicht solltest du weniger Kalorien zählen und mehr auf Geschmack und, bestenfalls, Optik achten ("Das Auge ißt mit.").
> Satt macht es bestimmt...
> Hast du ernsthaft 5g Margarine abgewogen?^^


Ähm wir reden hier von einem mealprep für die Mittagspause. Sorry natürlich hast du recht bei einem schönen Mittagessen muss alles stimmen.

Aber ich habe 30 Minuten Zeit für mein Mittagessen irgendwo in einem Firmenwagen, besetzt mit 4 Personen, Material für 5 Baustellen und mit Feldessbesteck der Bundeswehr, nicht einmal aufgewärmt. Da ist mir die Optik des Essens in der Plastikschüssel sowas von egal.

Schmecken muss es und das tut es.
Satt machen muss es und das tut es.
Werte müssen stimmen und das tut es.

Und nein ich habe nicht 5g Magarine abgewogen, das sind eher Erfahrungswerte. Der Rest wird allerdings abgewogen, so daß in beiden Boxen nahezu identische Mengen sind.


----------



## Caduzzz (12. Juni 2022)

@Eyren
Ok, wenn's dich satt macht und dir schmeckt....dann muss es ja nicht schön aussehen oder "verfeinert" sein. Auch wenn beides bestimmt machbar wäre  Das Kaloriengezähle kann ich halt nicht mal Ansatzweise nachvollziehen^^
"mealpreppen hingegen" schon.
Besser ernähren tue ich mich in meiner Pause auch nicht...

Es heißt ja hier auch "now eating", nicht "now cooking"...scheine ich mehr und mehr zu vergessen.

Lasst es euch schmecken.


----------



## AzRa-eL (12. Juni 2022)

Caduzzz schrieb:


> Das Kaloriengezähle kann ich halt nicht mal Ansatzweise nachvollziehen^^


Ich früher eigentlich auch nicht, und hab sogar über Kalorienzähler oft geschmunzelt. Aber gerade im Sport, wo man dann doch gewisse Erfolge sehen möchte, ist es wirklich das A und O.
Jetzt, wo ich es selber mit der Low Carb Kur mache, habe ich enorm Respekt davor bekommen, weil da wirklich viel Disziplin notwendig ist.


Caduzzz schrieb:


> Es heißt ja hier auch "now eating", nicht "now cooking"...


Eigentlich ne gute Idee, da kann ich mir dann ganz uneigennützig paar Ideen von euch Leckermäulchen stibitzen hihi


----------



## RyzA (12. Juni 2022)

Ok, die Pampe von @Eyren sieht wirklich nicht gerade appetitlich aus.  Aber Hauptsache es schmeckt.
Und Respekt wenn man einen Ernährungsplan über längere Zeit durchhalten kann.


----------



## Eyren (12. Juni 2022)

Caduzzz schrieb:


> @Eyren
> Ok, wenn's dich satt macht und dir schmeckt....dann muss es ja nicht schön aussehen oder "verfeinert" sein. Auch wenn beides bestimmt machbar wäre  Das Kaloriengezähle kann ich halt nicht mal Ansatzweise nachvollziehen^^
> "mealpreppen hingegen" schon.
> Besser ernähren tue ich mich in meiner Pause auch nicht...
> ...


Das mit den Kalorien kommt eher so nebenbei. Interessant ist für mich eher die Verteilung der Makronährstoffe. Klar werd ich ganztägig Satt wenn ich mir 90% KH reinziehe, dann wächst aber eher der Rettungsring als der Bizeps   

Kalorien sind mir echt egal da pendel ich mich alleine durch das bewusste essen bei irgendwas um die 3k ein.


RyzA schrieb:


> Ok, die Pampe von @Eyren sieht wirklich nicht gerade appetitlich aus.  Aber Hauptsache es schmeckt.
> Und Respekt wenn man einen Ernährungsplan über längere Zeit durchhalten kann.


Richtig! Gut aussehen tut es nicht. Ich mach nächstesmal noch Mais rein und serviere es in einer Holzschale dann sieht es aus wie im Internet und wird gleich viel besser.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RyzA (12. Juni 2022)

Eyren schrieb:


> Richtig! Gut aussehen tut es nicht. Ich mach nächstesmal noch Mais rein und serviere es in einer Holzschale dann sieht es aus wie im Internet und wird gleich viel besser.


Hier erwartet wohl niemand perfekte Produktbilder.


----------



## HenneHuhn (12. Juni 2022)

So, Reste vom gestrigen Ofengemüse (abzüglich der Halloumi-Stücke, die habe ich zwischenzeitlich weg gesnackt  ) sind püriert und eingefroren. Das ergibt dann irgendwann eine ordentliche Soßengrundlage oder eine Art Pesto. 
Jetzt eben noch die übrigen Folienkartoffeln mit der Sour Cream verdrückt.


----------



## Olstyle (12. Juni 2022)

Über den Tag 5 Bananen. Als der Sport endlich geschafft war den Grillfleisch ganz klassisch mit Nudel- und Kartoffelsalat.


----------



## RyzA (12. Juni 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Über dem Tag 5 Bananen.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AQhB5NZBk2U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Eyren (13. Juni 2022)

Ungesunde fettige Wraps.

Normalerweise mach ich die Dinger mit Schnittlauchquark*, hatte nur gestern abend nicht dran gedacht und heute morgen keine Zeit. Daher wurde es die gute Remoulade.

*1 Becher Quark 20% mit einem Becher Creme Fraiche vermengen, mit Salz und Pfeffer abschmecken und einen Bund Schnittlauch rein schneiden.

So sind es einfache fertig gekaufte Weizentortillas mit Tomate, Remoulade, Zwiebel und Thunfisch.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Tortillas Wärme ich kurz für 30sekunden bei 800W in der Mikrowelle an. Lassen sich dann besser Rollen. Dann mit ungefähr 1EL Remoulade bestreichen und mit Zwiebeln, Tomate und Thunfisch belegen. Eine Dose Thunfisch ergibt bei mir 2 Wraps.

Das ergibt:

-632kcal
-47g KH
-31g Fett
-42g Protein


----------



## AzRa-eL (13. Juni 2022)

Auf Wraps hab ich auch wieder richtig Bock. Was ich aber noch nie gegessen, aber mal sehr gerne probieren würde, sind diese gefüllten Tortillas-Sandwichs.

Hat die hier schon Mal jemand selber gemacht?


----------



## RyzA (13. Juni 2022)

Geschnetzeltes "Züricher Art" mit Reis und Prinzessbohnen (in Fett und Paniermehl geschwenkt).
Aber ich mache mir dazu noch Kroketten. Da ich heute mal darauf Appetit habe.


----------



## AzRa-eL (13. Juni 2022)

Kokosjoghurt mit gemischten Nüssen.

Viele Proteine.
Viel Fett.
Wenig Kohlenhydrate.


----------



## compisucher (13. Juni 2022)

Heute Abend wird es Elsässer Schnitzel geben 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nathenhale (13. Juni 2022)

Willst du mich zu dir einladen ? sieht lecker aus.


----------



## compisucher (13. Juni 2022)

Wenn dir Tirol nicht zu weit ist...


----------



## Nathenhale (13. Juni 2022)

Leider schon aber möchtest du mir, dein Rezept geben ?
Die online sehe nicht so yummy aus wie das hier.


----------



## compisucher (13. Juni 2022)

Nathenhale schrieb:


> Leider schon aber möchtest du mir, dein Rezept geben ?
> Die online sehe nicht so yummy aus wie das hier.


Klar, fürs Detail vom Topping muss ich aber meine bessere Hälfte fragen.
Die hat das gezaubert.
Vom Prinzip her ist das obendrauf eine Sauerrahmmischung aus Speck, Zwiebeln und Käse, sehr ähnlich wie beim Flammkuchen. Wir machen da noch Pilze dazu, die zuvor mit den Schnitzeln angebraten wurden.
Vorher Schnitzel nach Gusto anbraten, das Topping obendrauf und für 10 min. in den Backofen.
Rezept kommt Morgen, OK?


----------



## Caduzzz (13. Juni 2022)

Da ich heute 3 Stunden bouldern war als untrainierter, alter Sack und weder meine Schultern noch Hände spüre, gibt es einfach einen Salat mit mit angebratenen Maultaschen.


----------



## Olstyle (13. Juni 2022)

Gute Entscheidung @Caduzzz . Meine letzte Schnittverletzung beim Kochen war auch ne wackelnde Hand nach dem Bouldern .

Selbst warte ich gerade darauf dass der Brokkoli Auflauf mit Pute drunter was wird 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HenneHuhn (13. Juni 2022)

Klassische Hot Dogs mit nicht so klassischen Chorizo-Style "Bratwürsten" (vegetarisch oder vegan, weiß ich gerade nicht mehr genau)


----------



## Eyren (14. Juni 2022)

Frühstückswraps Nr2.

Wraps dünn mit Philadelphia bestreichen. Tomate, Zwiebel und Radieschen verteilen. Mit Kräutersalz würzen und Rollen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ergibt:

-386kcal
-50g KH
-15g Fett
-11g Protein

Edit sagt: Noch besser kommt das ganze dann noch mit 1-2 blättern Eisbergsalat die hab ich aber leider nicht da.


----------



## compisucher (14. Juni 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Klar, fürs Detail vom Topping muss ich aber meine bessere Hälfte fragen.
> Die hat das gezaubert.
> Vom Prinzip her ist das obendrauf eine Sauerrahmmischung aus Speck, Zwiebeln und Käse, sehr ähnlich wie beim Flammkuchen. Wir machen da noch Pilze dazu, die zuvor mit den Schnitzeln angebraten wurden.
> Vorher Schnitzel nach Gusto anbraten, das Topping obendrauf und für 10 min. in den Backofen.
> Rezept kommt Morgen, OK?


Hier das Rezept:
Den Backofen auf 200 °C Ober- und Unterhitze vorheizen. 
Schweine-Schnitzel kräftig mit Salz und Pfeffer würzen und Butterschmalz in einer Pfanne erhitzen. 
Die Schnitzel darin kurz von beiden Seiten anbraten, dann nebeneinander auf das Backblech legen. 
Noch nicht in den Ofen schieben, erst mit dem Topping.

Zwiebel und Knoblauch schälen, die Zwiebel in halbe Ringe schneiden, den Knoblauch fein hacken. 
Mit Butterschmalz in die Pfanne geben und Zwiebel und Knoblauch darin nur anschwitzen. 
Wieder herausnehmen, nicht richtig braun werden lassen, eher glasieren.

Wer es mit Pilzen will muss jetzt noch Pilze kurz, ähnlich den Schnitzeln, anbraten und zur Seite stellen.

Topping:
Creme Fraiche in einer Schüssel mit frischen französischen Kräutern und frischen Lauchröllchen vermischen (zur Not tuts auch so Creme Fraiche mit Kräutern als Fertigpackung).
 Den glasierten Knoblauch und Zwiebeln zusammen mit Speckwürfeln (wir nehmen hierzu selbst geräucherten Speck, geschmacklich kommt geräucherter Schwarzwälder Schinken dem am nächsten) und kräftigen gehobelten Käse, wir nehmen hierzu Schweizer Bauernkäse (man kann auch Streukäse verwenden) mit einem Löffel vermengen/unterheben.
Lauchröllchen und der Speck im Verhältnis 1:1 
Das Topping (+Pilzen) auf die Schnitzel verteilen darf ruhig so eine 2-3 cm Schicht werden und am Schluss noch mal mit dem gleichen Käse bestreuen.
Für 15 min in den Backofen bis der Käse geschmolzen herunterläuft bzw. die Schnitzel dann komplett durch sind.
Ca. 1 min bevor man die herausnimmt, dezent mit Frühlingszwiebelröllchen oder mit übrig gebliebenem feingehacktem  Lauch bestreuen.

Bei uns kommst sehr rustikal das ganze Backblech auf den Tisch.

Dazu machen wir meist Kartoffeln, da geht alles wie Folienkartoffeln, Wedges, Salzkartoffeln oder auch Bratkartoffeln und einen frischen grünen Salat dazu.
Auch nur ein Baguette passt ganz gut dazu.

Wir trinken dazu Elsässer Style Apfelsaftschorle dazu, ein Glas leichter Weißwein schmeckt auch gut dazu.


----------



## RyzA (14. Juni 2022)

Bei uns gibt es heute Mittag Mantaplatte.


----------



## compisucher (14. Juni 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Bei uns gibt es heute Mittag Mantaplatte.


Gute Currywurst hat auch was...


----------



## RyzA (14. Juni 2022)

Nussecke vom Bäcker. Dazu nen Pott Kaffee.


----------



## Eyren (15. Juni 2022)

Frühstückswrap Nr3.

Eine rote Zwiebel, 4 Cherrytomaten und 2 Radieschen in kleine Würfel hacken.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mit 250g Magerquark vermengen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja sieht wieder nicht geil aus, schmeckt aber.

Das ganze mit Salz abschmecken.

Wieder die Tortillas in der Mikrowelle aufwärmen. 400W bei 30 Sekunden sind bei mir ideal.

Tortilla ordentlich mit der Masse bestreichen und anschließend eine Dose Thunfisch verteilen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Njom Njom ergibt*:


-608Kcal
-8g Fett
-60g KH
-73g Protein

* Die Angaben richten sich nach der gesamten Menge. Vom Quark brauchte ich lediglich 2/3 aber da ich den Rest heute abend snacken werde wenn er gut durchgezogen ist hab ich mir das rumrechnen gespart.


----------



## RyzA (15. Juni 2022)

Eyren schrieb:


> Tortilla ordentlich mit der Masse bestreichen und anschließend eine Dose Thunfisch verteilen.


Kommt dir das nicht langsam schon aus den Ohren raus?

Topic: Wir bestellen heute Nudelaufläufe vom Italiener.

Ich nehme einen Tortellini-Auflauf in Sahnesauce mit Gehackten.


----------



## AzRa-eL (15. Juni 2022)

Rührei mit Sucuk, Mozzarella mit Basilikum und frische Tomaten.


----------



## Eyren (15. Juni 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Kommt dir das nicht langsam schon aus den Ohren raus?
> 
> Topic: Wir bestellen heute Nudelaufläufe vom Italiener.
> 
> Ich nehme einen Tortellini-Auflauf in Sahnesauce mit Gehackten.


Warum sollte es? Ist ja jedesmal ein anderer Belag.

Ich mein definitiv besser als jeden Morgen Butterbrot mit einer Scheibe Gouda wie es so viele machen.


----------



## compisucher (15. Juni 2022)

Eyren schrieb:


> Warum sollte es? Ist ja jedesmal ein anderer Belag.
> 
> Ich mein definitiv besser als jeden Morgen Butterbrot mit einer Scheibe Gouda wie es so viele machen.


Zugegebener Maßen ist handelsüblicher Gouda ein geschmackloses Etwas (oder gar "Butterkäse" ),
insofern finde ich die Wrap Lösung mit was Frischem drinnen ganz gut.

Musst mal die Wraps (nehme an, dass es Weizen-Wraps sind) mit Buttermilch machen - lecker!


----------



## Eyren (15. Juni 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Zugegebener Maßen ist handelsüblicher Gouda ein geschmackloses Etwas (oder gar "Butterkäse" ),
> insofern finde ich die Wrap Lösung mit was Frischem drinnen ganz gut.
> 
> Musst mal die Wraps (nehme an, dass es Weizen-Wraps sind) mit Buttermilch machen - lecker!


Wenn so ein bisserl Buttermilchgeschmack übrig bleibt stell ich mir das sehr geil vor.

Muss aber zu meiner Schande gestehen das ich immer brav die fertigen kaufe. Bin einfach unglaublich faul und mag meine wenige Freizeit nicht in der Küche stehen.

Und ja ich bin mir bewusst das es eine ausrede ist, vermutlich dauern die Wraps selber zu machen keine 20min.


----------



## compisucher (15. Juni 2022)

Eyren schrieb:


> Wenn so ein bisserl Buttermilchgeschmack übrig bleibt stell ich mir das sehr geil vor.


Ist es auch... 


Eyren schrieb:


> Muss aber zu meiner Schande gestehen das ich immer brav die fertigen kaufe. Bin einfach unglaublich faul und mag meine wenige Freizeit nicht in der Küche stehen.


Mir ist sonnenklar, dass man am Morgen zum Frühstück nicht die Wraps oder Pfannkuchen noch selber macht.


Eyren schrieb:


> Und ja ich bin mir bewusst das es eine ausrede ist, vermutlich dauern die Wraps selber zu machen keine 20min.


Nö, keine Ausrede, ich schätze deine Ehrlichkeit sehr und finde es völlig in Ordnung.

Deine einfachen (nicht negativ gemeint) aber sehr lecker klingenden Wraps müssten doch DER Partyknaller sein.
Wenn wir Gäste haben oder Party machen und es gibt Crepes oder was mexikanisches, verdonnern wir auch alle an den Crepes-Maker zum selber machen.
Der Hunger zwingt die zum mitmachen 
Und so ein Teil kostet nicht die Welt, den Vorgänger von dem haben wir schon seit Jahren:


			https://www.amazon.de/WMF-Crepes-Creperie-Teigverteiler-antihaftbeschichtet/dp/B07GSYLYSM/ref=asc_df_B07GSYLYSM/?tag=googshopde-21&linkCode=df0&hvadid=308496156951&hvpos=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=7704717127613319594&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9041647&hvtargid=pla-565471310336&psc=1&th=1&psc=1&tag=&ref=&adgrpid=63991367880&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvadid=308496156951&hvpos=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=7704717127613319594&hvqmt=&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9041647&hvtargid=pla-565471310336


----------



## soulstyle (15. Juni 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RyzA (15. Juni 2022)

Eyren schrieb:


> Warum sollte es? Ist ja jedesmal ein anderer Belag.


Wenn ich jeden Tag Pizza mit einen anderen Belag esse, ist das dann das selbe?


----------



## Eyren (15. Juni 2022)

Wenn ich jeden Tag Brot esse mit anderem Belag ist das dann das selbe?

Da drehen wir uns doch im Kreis, ein jeder hier von uns hat seine Frühstücksgewohnheiten.

Ich hab halt diese Woche Bock auf Wraps. Nächste Woche vielleicht wieder Haferflocken. Oder ganz verrückt eine Scheibe Brot mit Marmelade.


----------



## RyzA (15. Juni 2022)

Alles gut. Jeder wie er es mag.


----------



## AzRa-eL (15. Juni 2022)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hey, schön mal wieder was von dir zu lesen/sehen! 

Das sieht gut aus und perfekt fürs warme Wetter - Afiyet Olsun, abicim!


----------



## seventyseven (16. Juni 2022)

*Schnuppert wieder rein*


----------



## seventyseven (16. Juni 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Rote Bete, Zwiebeln Schupfnudeln und Restesalat mit eigenem Frenchdressing


----------



## HenneHuhn (16. Juni 2022)

Zuviel Lokum, das eine Kollegin aus dem Urlaub mitgebracht hat 😅


----------



## AzRa-eL (16. Juni 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Zuviel Lokum, das eine Kollegin aus dem Urlaub mitgebracht hat 😅


Ich liebe Lokum. Das wird bei uns traditionell allen Gästen mit Mokka serviert. Nicht mal Türken pflegen das so sehr, wir haben dagegen wohl die osmanische Kultur etwas stärker konserviert. Die trinken ja auch fast nur noch Çay, während bei uns mehrmals am Tag Mokka Standard ist. Witzigerweise nennen wir es auch türkischen Kaffee, während in der Türkei es eher selten getrunken wird.

Welche Geschmacksrichtung Lokum?


----------



## RyzA (16. Juni 2022)

Heute Mittag gabs Eierpfannkuchen bei uns. Meine waren mit Erdbeermarmelade.
Dazu Vollmilch.


----------



## HenneHuhn (16. Juni 2022)

@AzRa-eL ich fand plötzlich zwei verschiedene Packungen auf meinem Tisch: einmal mit verschiedenen Fruchtgeschmäckern und einmal mit Walnuss und Kokosraspeln. Letzteres ist schon immer mein Favorit gewesen.


----------



## Eyren (17. Juni 2022)

Ich trau mich ja kaum zu posten denn wieder einmal ist das Frühstück nicht fancy gewürzt, mit einfachen Zutaten und zu allem Überfluss nicht einmal mit Photoshop angerichtet.

Verzeiht mir ich bin ein einfacher Mensch der kulinarisch in den 90er hängen geblieben ist.

Obstsalat aus Birne, Apfel, Pfirsich, Banane. Als Dressing 2 Maracuja und für die zusätzlichen "crunch" 20g Edamame Beans.

Ergibt:

-496 kcal
-4g Fett
-101g KH
-13g Protein

Nährwerte zähle ich auch nicht..... nervig wird zeit für einen Forenbann.


----------



## RyzA (17. Juni 2022)

Aufbackbrötchen mit Gouda. Dazu O-Saft.

*Edit:* Und heute Mittag gibt es Kartoffel-Röstis mit Kräuterquark.


----------



## AzRa-eL (17. Juni 2022)

Eyren schrieb:


> Ich trau mich ja kaum zu posten denn wieder einmal ist das Frühstück nicht fancy gewürzt, mit einfachen Zutaten und zu allem Überfluss nicht einmal mit Photoshop angerichtet.
> 
> Verzeiht mir ich bin ein einfacher Mensch der kulinarisch in den 90er hängen geblieben ist.
> 
> ...


Sei nicht so hart mit dir!^^

Hier bisschen Support und empowerment von mir: Ich finde deine Essen super und kann sogar was mit deinen Nährwerten anfangen, also bitte weitermachen!


----------



## RyzA (17. Juni 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> *Edit:* Und heute Mittag gibt es Kartoffel-Röstis mit Kräuterquark.


Und als Nachtisch noch ein paar Stückchen Wassermelone.


----------



## Olstyle (17. Juni 2022)

Sommerhitze heißt Gazpacho Zeit


----------



## Eyren (17. Juni 2022)

Viel selbstgemachtes Sorbet.

600g TK Früchte, Waldbeeren, Himbeeren, Erdbeeren, Mango oder was einen sonst so vorschwebt.

Saft einer Zitrone und je nach Frucht und Geschmack 4-8 EL Honig.

Die angetauten Früchte mit dem Zitronensaft in einen Mixer geben. Feinst pürieren und mit Honig bis zur gewünschten süße abschmecken.

Dann das ganze für mind. 2 Stunden in den Gefrierschrank. 

Ergibt ca.*:

-478kcal
-5g Fett
-75g KH
-10g Protein

*Beispiel für 600g Himbeeren mit 4 EL Honig.


----------



## AzRa-eL (17. Juni 2022)

Eyren schrieb:


> Viel selbstgemachtes Sorbet.
> 
> 600g TK Früchte, Waldbeeren, Himbeeren, Erdbeeren, Mango oder was einen sonst so vorschwebt.
> 
> ...


Boa das klingt extrem lecker und ideal zum Wetter. Hab das mal gespeichert👍

Aber schon hart viel KH. Wird wohl nur was für den Cheat Day😅

Edit: Dunkle Champignons gebraten in einer Sahnesauce mit Knoblauch und Schalotten, garniert mit Pettersilie und einen gemischten Blattsalat.


----------



## Eyren (17. Juni 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Boa das klingt extrem lecker und ideal zum Wetter. Hab das mal gespeichert👍
> 
> Aber schon hart viel KH. Wird wohl nur was für den Cheat Day😅
> 
> Edit: Dunkle Champignons gebraten in einer Sahnesauce mit Knoblauch und Schalotten, garniert mit Pettersilie und einen gemischten Blattsalat.


Na rede es dir doch schön damit das es überwiegend Fructose ist. Hält dein Insulin unten und schont somit die Bauchspeicheldrüse.

Aber ja stimmt schon ist trotz der gesunden Zutaten eine kleine Bombe. Aber zumindest noch besser als die industrielle Version.

Mal als Beispiel Mövenpick Himbeersorbet 600g:

-744kcal
-1,2g Fett
-165,6g KH
-4.8g Protein

Wo bei mir das Fett herkommt muss man dann mal die Bienen und Sträucher fragen die Honig und Früchte produzieren.


----------



## Olstyle (17. Juni 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Aber schon hart viel KH...





AzRa-eL schrieb:


> ...gebraten in einer Sahnesauce


'nuff said   

Vorhin noch im Biergarten "Geheimtipp" mit Weitblick übers Ruhrtal ein Rumpsteak mit Pfeffersauce und viel Salat. Der alte Koche+Besitzer macht mittlerweile um spätestens 8 die Küche zu, aber wenn man rechtzeitig da ist und sich angemeldet hatte dann gibt es 1A essen zu wenig Euros  .


----------



## chill_eule (17. Juni 2022)

Feierabend. 

Ofen ist an für Pizza. 

Und hier wartet auch noch Arbeit auf mich


----------



## AzRa-eL (17. Juni 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> 'nuff said


Meint man erst. Hab selber erst gedacht, dass das nicht geht, aber diese 30% Fett Sahne zum Kochen hat tatsächlich nur 3,9 KH auf 100gr. Das ist nichts. 

Die Champignonpfanne hatte so nur 4,2g KH und schmeckt richtig gut.

Wen es interessiert hier das Rezept dazu: 









						Low Carb Champignonpfanne wie vom Weihnachtsmarkt
					

Diese schnelle Low Carb Champignonpfanne mit nur 4,2g Kohlenhydraten pro Portion schmeckt herrlich deftig wie die vom Weihnachtsmarkt!




					kochketo.de


----------



## Olstyle (17. Juni 2022)

Bei mir scheitert zur Zeit wieder jede Kalorienzählerei am Bier. Shice Sportverein


----------



## AzRa-eL (17. Juni 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Bei mir scheitert zur Zeit wieder jede Kalorienzählerei am Bier. Shice Sportverein


Umso mehr ein Grund mit KH-armer Nahrung die Balance zu halten


----------



## chill_eule (17. Juni 2022)

Jedem das Seine, aber Kalorienzählen kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. 
(Ausgenommen bei Krankheit und/oder durch einen Arzt verordnet)


----------



## RyzA (17. Juni 2022)

Heute Abend gab es noch Spiegeleier auf Brot.  Wie immer beidseitig  angebraten.
Und noch den Rest Wassermelone von heute Mittag.


----------



## AzRa-eL (17. Juni 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Jedem das Seine, aber Kalorienzählen kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.
> (Ausgenommen bei Krankheit und/oder durch einen Arzt verordnet)


Wieso nicht? Ist doch eine gängige Praxis, wenn man Sport treibt und ein gewünschtes Gewicht anstrebt. Für ernsthafte (Hobby-)Sportler Business as usual


----------



## chill_eule (17. Juni 2022)

Sport?

Danke, aber nein Danke!


----------



## seventyseven (18. Juni 2022)

Burger mit Guacamole




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Rinderhack mit Worcestershiresauce (oder so) gemixt
Rinder "bacon"
Guacamole (Avocado, Zwiebeln, Zitrone reingepresst, gezupfter und gehackter Koriander, Olivenöl und Salz und Pfeffer.
Leerdammer herzhaft
Rucola
Fleischtomate
Rösti Fries (Edeka)
Brioche Brötchen (Edeka)

War unglaublich Lecker


----------



## AzRa-eL (18. Juni 2022)

Sieht richtig nice aus😍


----------



## Eyren (18. Juni 2022)

Zwar hasse ich Avocado wie die Pest aber sieht trotzdem sehr gut aus.


chill_eule schrieb:


> Jedem das Seine, aber Kalorienzählen kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.
> (Ausgenommen bei Krankheit und/oder durch einen Arzt verordnet)


Ich würd es sogar jedem mal für 2 Wochen empfehlen.

Unser Körper steht und fällt halt mit der Nahrung.  Ich wollte es bis vor 10 Jahren selber nicht so ernst nehmen.

Heute achte ich etwas mehr auf die Verteilung meiner Nährstoffe und es geht mir in allen Lebenslagen besser. Ich bin weniger träge, habe einen konstanten Blutzuckerspiegel, belaste meinen Verdauungsapparat gleichmäßig, Falle in kein Hungerloch.

Sämtliche ärztliche Untersuchungen bestätigen mir trotz des hohen Körpergewichts einen top Zustand. Das war nicht immer so.

Und nein das hat nix mit Diät zutun. Ich wiege 109kg bei 172cm und habe an die 30% Körperfett. E*dit sagt:* "an die 30%" kann man falsch verstehen, gemeint ist das ich über 30% Körperfett habe. Somit laut gängiger ärztlicher Meinung gefährdet bin. Dies ist bei mir allerdings eine bewusste Entscheidung.

Ich zähle ja keine Kalorien das kommt so nebenbei. Interessant ist für mich einfach nur genügend von jedem Makronährstoff zu mir zunehmen und zu welchem Zeitpunkt.

Es mag Menschen geben die das ganz intuitiv schaffen aber ich bin fest davon überzeugt das 80% unserer Gesellschaft sich unzureichend ernähren.

So jetzt wirds aber echt offtopic hier. Nicht das noch ein el Moderador hier eingreift.


----------



## RyzA (18. Juni 2022)

seventyseven schrieb:


> Burger mit Guacamole


Sieht aus wie aus dem Restaurant.


----------



## HenneHuhn (18. Juni 2022)

Selbstgebackenes Focaccia mit Thymian, Rosmarin und Cherrytomaten.


----------



## Eyren (18. Juni 2022)

Zum Frühstück 4 Hanutariegel. Sind ja Nüsse, Kakao und Milch drin. Zudem sieht es auch noch gut aus, muss gut hierhin passen.

Ergibt:

-808 Kcal
-55g Fett
-67g KH
-10g Protein

Leider war ich den Rest des Tages Hungrig. Trotz enormer Kaloriendichte trat kein Sättigungsgefühl ein. 😞

Mittags gab's dann Chili con Carne, selbst gekocht mit Bohnen, Rinderhackfleisch, Mais, Gewürzen etc. und Reis.

Ergibt:

-657 Kcal
-16g Fett
-73g KH
-41g Protein


----------



## RyzA (18. Juni 2022)

Noch zwei Aufbackbrötchen mit Geflügelaufschnitt, welche ich heute Morgen für meinen Sohn gemacht hatte, bevor er zum Schwimmen gegangen ist. Aber er hatte dort was anderes gegessen. Von den Nektarinen hat er auch nur eine gegessen. Die Brötchen waren zwar in Alufolie verpackt, die ganze Zeit in der Sonne im Rucksack, aber haben noch normal gerochen.
Bei uns wird selten Essen weggeschmissen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (18. Juni 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Bei uns wird selten Essen weggeschmissen.


Eigentlich sollte das normal sein, aber was ich schon alles dahingehend erlebt habe, verspüre doch jedes Mal den Wunsch Menschen wie dich zu loben.

*Essbares Essen schmeißt man nicht weg!*

@ top: süchtigmachende Kürbiskerne zu nem Film gleich.


----------



## RyzA (18. Juni 2022)

Es ist eigentlich unfassbar was in Deutschland jedes Jahr an Lebensmitteln vernichtet wird.
Und man darf nichts aus den Containern von Supermärkten rausnehmen.
Wer das macht bekommt eine Anzeige. Wegen Hausfriedensbruch.
Gleichzeitig bekommen die Tafeln immer weniger Spenden.
Von den Realitäten der Menschen in richtig armen Ländern will ich gar nicht reden.
Letztens wurde gesagt das fast 1 Milliarde Menschen weltweit Hunger erleiden.
Damals im und nach den Krieg hatten die Menschen auch Hunger hier in Deutschland.
Mir wurde das so weitergegeben von meinen Eltern. Das man Nahrungsmittel schätzen und nicht verschwenden sollte.


----------



## chill_eule (19. Juni 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Und man darf nichts aus den Containern von Supermärkten rausnehmen.
> Wer das macht bekommt eine Anzeige. Wegen Hausfriedensbruch.


Eigentlich ist es Diebstahl.
Und mMn. auch aus gutem Grund.
Was im Container landet ist zu 90% auch nicht mehr genießbar und möglicherweise sogar *gesundheitsgefährdend*!
Ich kenne eigentlich bspw. keinen Edekaner, der nicht mehr verkaufbare, aber noch genießbare Lebensmittel an die Tafel spendet.
Meist ist es so, dass die Tafel,dann noch aussortiert... was dann im Müll landet sollte wirklich Niemand mehr zu sich nehmen.
Ob andere Lebensmitteleinzehändler auch so handeln kann ich nicht beurteilen.
Falls ALDI und co. dies anders handhaben wäre es jedenfalls eine Schande, da gebe ich euch recht.


----------



## RyzA (19. Juni 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Eigentlich ist es Diebstahl.
> Und mMn. auch aus gutem Grund.
> Was im Container landet ist zu 90% auch nicht mehr genießbar und möglicherweise sogar *gesundheitsgefährdend*!
> Ich kenne eigentlich bspw. keinen Edekaner, der nicht mehr verkaufbare, aber noch genießbare Lebensmittel an die Tafel spendet.
> ...


Wenn das wirklich nicht mehr geniessbar ist kann ich das verstehen. Aber da sind auch häufig Lebensmittel mit bei welche gerade abgelaufen sind. Aber noch vollkommen in Ordnung.
Da steht ja auch drauf "*Mindestens* haltbar bis". Nicht das sie dann aufeinmal nicht mehr haltbar sind.
Ich hatte schon einige Reportagen darüber gesehen.
Aber ich weiß jetzt nicht bei welchen Supermärkten das konkret war. Will auch niemanden falsch beschuldigen.
Doch das Problem ist definitiv vorhanden.

*Edit:* Ich hatte auch mal eine Reportage über McDonalds gesehen. Da müssen Burger innerhalb einer bestimmten Zeit zubereitet werden. Wenn sie nur knapp darüber sind werden sie weggeschmissen. Ohne erkennbaren Grund.
Nur weil ihr "Frische-Standard" nicht eingehalten wird.


----------



## Olstyle (19. Juni 2022)

Bei uns ist Lidl der Standard Lieferant der Tafel. Dazu haben mittlerweile alle Supermärkte im Kühlregal eine Ecke in der bald ablaufende Lebensmittel zum Schleuderpreis weg gehen.
Bei geräuchertem oder Käse (außer dem mit Barolo gemischten, keine Ahnung wer das Zeug essen soll, jedenfalls läuft das Fach damit über) greife ich da immer gerne eine Kleinigkeit ab.
@Topic: Alles nur erdenkbare vom Grill. u
.A Pimientos de Padrón, Champignons, Käse-Chili-Krakauer und Hähnchenspieße. Dazu Brot mit selbst gemachtem Tzatziki und Tomatenbutter.


----------



## RyzA (19. Juni 2022)

Gebratene Asianudeln mit Gehackten und Erdnusssauce.


----------



## Eyren (19. Juni 2022)

Mal wieder ein Gericht zu ehren meines BW-Ausbilders. Essen muss satt machen und genügend Nährstoffe für den Einsatz liefern, nicht schmecken. 

300g Hähnchenbrust, 220g grüne Bohnen aus der Dose, 1 Zwiebel, 1 Ei, Salz, Pfeffer und Paprika edelsüß. 

Hähnchen und Zwiebel würfeln, alles anbraten und mit Salz und Pfeffer abschmecken. Ei mit ca. 1 TL Paprikapulver vermengen. Das ganze zu dem durchgebratenem Hühnchen geben. Zum Schluss die Dose Bohnen dazu und mit erhitzen.

Bilder erspare ich euch. Und ja das schmeckt sogar.

Ergibt:

-561 kcal
-14g Fett
-14g KH
-92g Protein

#lowCarb #Gesund #Hässlich


----------



## AzRa-eL (19. Juni 2022)

Eyren schrieb:


> Mal wieder ein Gericht zu ehren meines BW-Ausbilders. Essen muss satt machen und genügend Nährstoffe für den Einsatz liefern, nicht schmecken.
> 
> 300g Hähnchenbrust, 220g grüne Bohnen aus der Dose, 1 Zwiebel, 1 Ei, Salz, Pfeffer und Paprika edelsüß.
> 
> ...


Geile Hashtags 

Bei mir gibt es tatsächlich nahezu das gleiche, nur das es in einer Kokosmilch-Sauce gebraten wird. Sollte von den Nährwerten ähnlich sein oder bisschen höher sein und schmeckt dank Kokosmilch lecker sahnig.


----------



## RyzA (19. Juni 2022)

Meine Frau hatte heute Nachmittag Waffeln gebacken. Davon esse ich noch ein paar.
Am liebsten mag ich die mit Schlagsahne und heissen Kirschen. Aber haben wir jetzt nicht.
Und wäre auch ne heftige Kalorienbombe zum Abend.


----------



## Caduzzz (19. Juni 2022)

Eyren schrieb:


> Mal wieder ein Gericht zu ehren meines BW-Ausbilders. Essen muss satt machen und genügend Nährstoffe für den Einsatz liefern, nicht schmecken.
> 
> 300g Hähnchenbrust, 220g grüne Bohnen aus der Dose, 1 Zwiebel, 1 Ei, Salz, Pfeffer und Paprika edelsüß.
> 
> ...



Nur das wir hier in einem PC Forum-Essen-Unterforum sind, nicht im "Einsatz".^^ Da bekommt man ja schon beim Lesen das Kotzen.
Lass dir schmecken, ich bin raus hier.

edit:
Wir sind doch nicht im Krieg, wo man/ich auch alles fressen würde. Diese "Rezept" hat doch nichts mit Respekt vorm Kochen, vor allem, vor Lebensmitteln zu tun. 
@Eyren, das soll gar kein Angriff etc. sein, weil ich dich nicht mögen würde. Aber wenn "essen" nur "irgendwas" reinschaufeln für dich ist, bei allem Verständnis für knappe Freizeit...naja, wie gesagt bin raus


----------



## Eyren (19. Juni 2022)

Hey jeder hat so seinen Geschmack. Vielleicht probierst du einfach mal Hühnchen mit Bohnen und regst dich dann auf?

Ich sehe wirklich das Problem nicht, es ist gewürztes Hühnchen und dazu gibt es grüne Bohnen. Da gibt es zig tausend Varianten von, aus aller Welt. Sogar eine asiatische Variante wenn dir das eher zusagt. Oder die Version von AzRa-el mit Kokosmilch, die ich übrigens auch nicht so gerne mag.









						Asiatische Hähnchenpfanne mit grünen Bohnen und Cashews (Low-Carb)
					

Ein Low-Carb-Rezept für alle, die behaupten, sie könnten nicht kochen: Diese leckere Hähnchenpfanne ist im Handumdrehen zubereitet!




					nutrilicious.de
				




Mir sagt dieser süß/scharfe Geschmack allerdings nicht zu daher würze ich eben nur mit Salz, Pfeffer und Paprika.

Oder liegt es daran das ich Dosenbohnen nehme? Tja sorry ich werde nicht anfangen Bohnen zu schnibbeln und zu kochen nur weil sich jemand daran stört. Dafür ist mir meine Zeit dann wirklich zu schade.

So langsam bekomme ich eher das Gefühl das alles was nicht mindestens 15 Gewürze aufweist einfach pauschal als schlecht abgestempelt wird.

Und das ich das ganze scherzhaft in den Kontext meiner Dienstzeit gesetzt habe tut mir unglaublich Leid, wie konnte ich nur.

Absofort werde ich dem Essen huldigen, 30 Minuten vorher das Hähnchen weich beten, 15 Minuten die Gewürze liebkosen und nur noch Gerichte kochen die mindestens 27.325 Zutaten aufweisen.

Ist mir dann aber zu anstrengend das auch noch in einem Forum zu posten.

Ich bin dann dem entsprechend auch hier raus  muss meinem Essen mehr Respekt zollen da bleibt keine Zeit mehr.


----------



## AzRa-eL (20. Juni 2022)

Was ist denn hier plötzlich los?! Dieser Thread war für mich bisher immer die letzte Wohlfühl-Bastion zwischen all den Foren, in denen sich die Leute immer wieder gerne mal verbal an den Hals gehen.
Mein starkes inneres Harmonie-Bedürfnis möchte gerne, dass das wenigstens in diesem tollen Thread erhalten bleibt.
Hier geht es letztendlich um eins der größten Privilegien der Menschheit - ja, tatsächlich gibt es immer noch Millionen von Menschen die in der heutigen Zeit an Hunger sterben, oder sich nicht aussuchen können, was sie heute essen dürfen - und aus diesem Bewusstsein heraus sollte kein "Food-Shaming" durch Abwertung irgendeines Essens stattfinden. 

Lasst uns bitte Respekt haben vor der Nahrung unserer Mitmenschen, selbst wenn sie uns selber nicht zusagt!


----------



## RyzA (20. Juni 2022)

Ich mag auch nicht alles was hier gepostet wird. Meeresfrüchte und Innereien z.B. da bin ich komplett raus.
Lamm und Kalb esse ich auch nicht.
Aber versuche immer tolerant zu bleiben.

Topic: Aufbackbrötchen mit Brie Weichkäse. Dazu nen Pott Kaffee.

*Edit:*

Heute Mittag gibt es mal wieder Lahmacun von Kallavi. So 2 mal im Monat bestimmt.


----------



## compisucher (20. Juni 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich mag auch nicht alles was hier gepostet wird. Meeresfrüchte und Innereien z.B. da bin ich komplett raus.


Innereien mag ich auch nicht, Tintenfisch aus Prinzip nicht.
Aber, meine bessere Hälfte hat mir gerade gewhatsapped, was es heute Abend gibt. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RyzA (20. Juni 2022)

Eyren schrieb:


> So langsam bekomme ich eher das Gefühl das alles was nicht mindestens 15 Gewürze aufweist einfach pauschal als schlecht abgestempelt wird.


Vielfalt ist ja schön und gut. Aber manchmal ist weniger mehr.
Ich mag auch minimalistische Gerichte sehr gerne.


----------



## AzRa-eL (20. Juni 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Innereien mag ich auch nicht, Tintenfisch aus Prinzip nicht.
> Aber, meine bessere Hälfte hat mir gerade gewhatsapped, was es heute Abend gibt.
> 
> 
> ...


Falls du nicht magst, schick mir liebend gern deine Portion 🤤


----------



## compisucher (20. Juni 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Falls du nicht magst, schick mir liebend gern deine Portion 🤤


Ich fürchte, da bleibt diesmal nicht viel übrig, habe jetzt schon Hunger - kein Mittagessen gehabt...

Ist übrigens ein völlig einfaches Gericht.
Spagettis werden langsam in einem Knoblauchsud gegart und Shrimps in der Pfanne angebraten.
Da ist nur Knoblauch, Chillies, Salz und Pfeffer mit ordentlich Olivenöl dran.
Parmesan nach Wunsch dazu.

Wird lauwarm mit Weissbrot und einem Weissweinschorle gefuttert.


----------



## Olstyle (20. Juni 2022)

@compisucher Das ist quasi mein Standard "schnelle Spaghetti" Rezept. Nur dass ich in der Regel Nordseekrabben nehme statt der großen Shrimps. (und ein bisschen Petersilie im Gewürz-Misch dazu)


----------



## AzRa-eL (20. Juni 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Ich fürchte, da bleibt diesmal nicht viel übrig, habe jetzt schon Hunger - kein Mittagessen gehabt...
> 
> Ist übrigens ein völlig einfaches Gericht.
> Spagettis werden langsam in einem Knoblauchsud gegart und Shrimps in der Pfanne angebraten.
> ...


Das macht meine Frau auch häufiger, weil es so easy ist. Nur heute halt leider nicht


----------



## compisucher (20. Juni 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> @compisucher Das ist quasi mein Standard "schnelle Spaghetti" Rezept. Nur dass ich in der Regel Nordseekrabben nehme statt der großen Shrimps. (und ein bisschen Petersilie im Gewürz-Misch dazu)


Wie man auf dem Bild evtl. erkennen kann, macht meine bessere Hälfte auch noch so Kräuter Gedöhns aus dem Garten dazu.


----------



## Olstyle (20. Juni 2022)

Was das wohl werden könnte   



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seventyseven (20. Juni 2022)

@Caduzzz @Eyren 
Gestern ging uns alle die Hitze zu Kopf.

Mama, Papa... Ihr schaut jetzt beide auf meine sexy Burger und vertragt euch wieder. Da kommen unschöne Erlebnisse bei mir hoch.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AzRa-eL (20. Juni 2022)

seventyseven schrieb:


> Mama, Papa... Ihr schaut jetzt beide auf meine sexy Burger und vertragt euch wieder. Da kommen unschöne Erlebnisse bei mir hoch.


Klingt nach 'nem kleinen Kindheitstrauma, aber wie passen die Burger in diese Gleichung


----------



## Eyren (20. Juni 2022)

So hab mich jetzt hingesetzt und mal ao richtig geil "asiatisch" gekocht. Mit klein schnibbeln und allem.









						Gebratener Gemüsereis Asiatisch angehaucht - Rezept
					

Das perfekte Gebratener Gemüsereis Asiatisch angehaucht-Rezept mit einfacher Schritt-für-Schritt-Anleitung: Reis mit leicht gesalzenem Wasser nach Anleitung…




					www.kochbar.de
				




Sieht dann in meiner Mealprepdose so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mal als Vergleich mein Fraß:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Geschmack unterscheidet sich dann in etwa wie die Optik. 

Dennoch bin ich nun hier raus, mir gingen schon lange die virtuellen Grabenkämpfe AMD vs Nvidia hier auf den Zeiger, Rumpelkammer ist auch nurnoch rechtfertigen statt rumblödeln.

Euch dennoch viel Spaß und Erfolg im Leben. Cya mit V!


----------



## RyzA (20. Juni 2022)

@Eyren : Das fände ich sehr schade wenn du dich hier ganz zurückziehst. Überdenke das bitte in Ruhe. 

Topic:

Mit Käse überbackene Champignon-Toasts.

Zwiebeln und Champignons+ 8 Kräutermischung in der Pfanne anbraten. Salzen & pfeffern.
Auf die Toastscheiben verteilen und noch überall jeweils eine Scheibe Gouda drauflegen.
Und im Backofen überbacken.


----------



## seventyseven (20. Juni 2022)

Die Gemüter sollten doch mit dem heutigen Tag etwas abgekühlt sein, würde ich denken.

@Eyren 
Fanboy-wars sind doch nichts neues? Das gibt es doch seitdem die Bibel verfasst wurde. Da kann man doch drüber lachen. Rumgeblödelt wird hier doch genug 


RyzA schrieb:


> @Eyren : Das fände ich sehr schade wenn du dich hier ganz zurückziehst. Überdenke das bitte in Ruhe.
> 
> Topic:
> 
> ...


Champignons also da hört es bei mir auch auf. Pilze haben im Essen nicht zu suchen. 
 Kochen ist halt was anderes, sorry. Das wäre wie wenn ich auf meine Burger spucke. 

Etwas Respekt vor der hohen Kunst des Kochens sollte man schon noch haben @RyzA. 

Bin hier raus* /s*


----------



## HenneHuhn (21. Juni 2022)

Ne Dose Baked Beans und ein Roggenbrötchen. Notiz für meinen mentalen Einkaufszettel: neue Worcestershire-Sauce kaufen!

/edit: krass, hat Eyren seinen Account echt löschen lassen?


----------



## RyzA (21. Juni 2022)

Pierogi mit Fleischfüllung. Darüber in Fett gedünstete Zwiebeln.
Eine polnische Spezialität. Meine Frau ist halb Polin.


----------



## compisucher (21. Juni 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Pierogi mit Fleischfüllung.


Das sind doch die polnischen "Tortellini", oder?


----------



## RyzA (21. Juni 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Das sind doch die polnischen "Tortellini", oder?


Ja so ähnlich. Gibt es auch nicht nur in Polen: Pirogge

Aber wird dort sehr gerne gegessen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (21. Juni 2022)

Protein-MiniBurger

Selbstgemachte Buns aus Mandelmehl, Selbstgemachte Pattys aka Köfte^^ mit einem Chinakohlblatt belegt und viel Samurai-Sauce weil Mandelbrot schon krass trocken ist. Zum trinken eine Cherry Coke Zero.
Hätte auch gerne Tomaten drauf geknallt, war aber heute zu faul zum Einkaufen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als Dessert gab es einen Kokosprotein-Shake aufgelöst in Kokosmilch🤤

Auf dass die Muskulatur wächst und das Bauchfett schrumpft! 💪

Bezüglich Eyrens Accountlöschung:
Finde ich persönlich super schade, da ich den Dude und seinen Humor wirklich mochte. Die Löschung kann ich auch bisschen verstehen, denn leider erlebt man hier im Forum zuweilen extrem viel Bullshit. Und ab und an kam mir dann auch schon der Gedanke: Warum zieh ich mir solchen Schaiss in meiner kostbaren Freizeit nur freiwillig rein? 
Aber das ist Gott sei dank nicht immer so, ansonsten wäre ich auch schon längst weg. Bei Eyren kann ich nur vermuten, dass er wohl in letzter Zeit paar mal zu oft mit Bullenkacke zu tun hatte und die Intoleranz ggü. seinem Essen wohl das i-Tüpfelchen war. Was mich von Caduzzz jedoch auch verwundert hat. Der hatte da wohl auch einen säuerlichen Tag gehabt.


----------



## RyzA (21. Juni 2022)

Wow! Da hast du dir ja echt Mühe gegeben.


----------



## AzRa-eL (22. Juni 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wow! Da hast du dir ja echt Mühe gegeben.


Ähem meine Frau war das, trotzdem Danke*😅 *Daher Ehre, wem Ehre gebührt 

Ich habe dafür meinen Proteinshake selber geschüttelt


----------



## chill_eule (22. Juni 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Ich habe dafür meinen Proteinshake selber geschüttelt


Grad das lässt man doch eher die Frau machen


----------



## AzRa-eL (22. Juni 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Grad das lässt man doch eher die Frau machen


Made my day!


----------



## RyzA (22. Juni 2022)

Pizza Hawai. Bestellt vom Italiener.


----------



## Caduzzz (22. Juni 2022)

@AzRa-eL
Nö, ich hatte keinen schlechten Tag; und "Intoleranz"...kann man drüber diskutieren.

Wenn Eyren immer Lebensmittel zermatscht und den Matsch nächsten Tag ißt, muss er sich Fragen gefallen lassen warum er denn nicht versucht den Matsch bißchen aufzupeppen.
Er hat's erklärt, dass er keine Lust und keine Zeit dafür hat, es schmeckt ihm.
Alles OK, Thema war für mich durch. Er ißt es, nicht ich.
Ihr habt hier tage- und seitenlang gepostet wer sich was an TK-Pizza auftaut oder vom Imbiss holt. Habe ich da was gesagt, gar verächtlich/intolerant?
Nein.
Will ich so regelmäßig essen?
Nein.
Aber es ist euer Essen, euch soll's schmecken.

Für mich zeigte das aber eine Geisteshaltung, die ich nicht nachvollziehen kann. Lebensmittel/Essen muss den Motor am Laufen halten, bestenfalls schmeckt's auch noch.
Wenn man nicht immer Zeit und Lust zum Kochen hat ist vollkommen OK. Viele wollen auch nicht kochen (lernen), kann ich auch nicht verstehen, aber für mich kein Grund zur Diskussion - akzeptiere ich so.

Was ich halt nicht akzeptiere ist Lebensmittel wahllos in einander zuschmeißen. Es hat auch nicht jeder automatisch ein Gespür dafür was zusammenpasst und was nicht.
Wenn man aber ohne Not etwas zusammenmatscht, ist das erreicht was ich mit "respektlos" meine.
Lebensmittel werden als austauschbare Wegwerfprodukte behandelt - Hauptsache der Motor läuft.
Und das finde ich falsch.

Ich finde es respektlos Demjenigen gegenüber, der es angebaut hat etc. Das ist so eine Egal-Haltung "nehme ich halt irgendwas und werf' es rein, Hauptsache der Magen ist gefüllt".

Wir haben in diesem Land den Luxus nicht hungern zu müssen (leider gibt's auch hier Ausnahmen) und Lebensmittel im Überfluss zu haben. Und das haben viele Andere in vielen Ländern nicht.

Und gerade weil wir diesen Luxus haben, sollte man bewußt/er ("respektvoller" und "dankbarer") mit Lebensmitteln und Essen umgehen.
_Ich_ sehe in der Zubereitung der Lebensmittel, des Essens, auch eine Art der Respektzollung gegenüber den Lebensmitteln, des Produzenten und des Essens. Aber auch gegenüber dem Gast bzw. meiner Freundin, der/dem ich das Essen zubereite.

Das mag für Einige zu "esoterisch" sein, kann man aber drüber diskutieren.

Aber das was Eyren mir hier vorwirft bzw. vorzählt ist albern  (dann hat er meine Posts nicht gelesen...)
Weder habe ich das unten im Spoiler genannte in den letzten Monaten hier geschrieben oder gar euch vorgeschrieben noch habe ich das gemacht.
Und selbst wenn ich das gemacht hätte und ihr nicht, vor mir muss sich hier doch keiner rechtfertigen.
Warum hat er geglaubt ich würde das erwarten oder machen?

Ich war nur eine Laus auf seiner Leber, aber wegen mir hätte er bestimmt nicht den Acc löschen müssen. Um das mal klar zu stellen, ich hatte nix gegen Eyren. Ich will nur nicht von ihm bekocht werden.

So, um das mal abschließend aus meiner Sicht zu sagen.

Lasst es euch schmecken


----------



## seventyseven (22. Juni 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Pizza Hawai. Bestellt vom Italiener.


Menschen die Pizza Hawaii nicht mögen kann ich nicht ernstnehmen.

Wollte ich hiermit nur klarstellen.


----------



## compisucher (22. Juni 2022)

seventyseven schrieb:


> Menschen die Pizza Hawaii nicht mögen kann ich nicht ernstnehmen.


Die nehme ich sogar todernst, weil sie gar nicht so schlecht schmeckt und ich Ananas mag.


seventyseven schrieb:


> Wollte ich hiermit nur klarstellen.


Evtl. kann ich dich mit der hier aus der "Reserve" locken :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seventyseven (22. Juni 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Die nehme ich sogar todernst, weil sie gar nicht so schlecht schmeckt und ich Ananas mag.
> 
> Evtl. kann ich dich mit der hier aus der "Reserve" locken :
> 
> ...


Diverse Dinge sollten nicht in den Mund genommen werden...


----------



## chill_eule (22. Juni 2022)

Aber Proteinshakes sollten!


----------



## HenneHuhn (22. Juni 2022)

seventyseven schrieb:


> Menschen die Pizza Hawaii nicht mögen kann ich nicht ernstnehmen.
> 
> Wollte ich hiermit nur klarstellen.


An diesem hinterhältigen Beitrag sieht man sehr gut, dass "Pizza Hawaii" eindeutig den Charakter verdirbt!!! 1!elf!


----------



## AzRa-eL (22. Juni 2022)

Caduzzz schrieb:


> @AzRa-eL
> Nö, ich hatte keinen schlechten Tag; und "Intoleranz"...kann man drüber diskutieren.
> 
> Wenn Eyren immer Lebensmittel zermatscht und den Matsch nächsten Tag ißt, muss er sich Fragen gefallen lassen warum er denn nicht versucht den Matsch bißchen aufzupeppen.
> ...


Ich glaube nicht mal, dass es so sehr um das Thema an sich ging, sondern eher um den Umgang und die Wortwahl.
Ich will mir jetzt nicht rausnehmen für Eyren zu sprechen, aber ich fand es auch schon verletzend zu lesen, dass dich der Anblick seines Essens zum "Kotzen" bringt.

@topic
Wieder Lachs mit Spargel in einer Sesamsauce. Ist eins meiner neuen Lieblingsgerichte geworden😋


----------



## RyzA (23. Juni 2022)

Heute Mittag gibt es Nudelsalat mit Köfte (von Kallavi).
Aber die braten wir draussen auf dem Balkon auf einer "mobilen" Induktionsplatte.
Weil es hier wieder sehr warm bei uns wird und wir die Wohnung zu machen.
Sonst stinkt alles nach Essen.


----------



## compisucher (23. Juni 2022)

Derweil begnüge ich mich mit zwei Butterbrezeln, richtig Hunger habe ich eh nicht.
Aber meine bessere Hälfte hat mir vorhin wieder gewhatsappt,  was es heute Abend gibt:
Pasta mit Spinat-Rahm-Sauce :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olstyle (23. Juni 2022)

Wie sagt man so schön auf anderen Seiten?
@compisucher ist deine Frau zufällig Single?


----------



## compisucher (23. Juni 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Wie sagt man so schön auf anderen Seiten?
> @compisucher ist deine Frau zufällig Single?


Definitiv nein 
Wir kennen uns seit gut 30 Jahren, sind seit 22 Jahren zusammen und seit 19 Jahren wirklich glücklich verheiratet.
Wird auch in 100 Jahren noch so sein...
Aber ich gebe das Lob sehr gerne weiter


----------



## AzRa-eL (23. Juni 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Derweil begnüge ich mich mit zwei Butterbrezeln, richtig Hunger habe ich eh nicht.
> Aber meine bessere Hälfte hat mir vorhin wieder gewhatsappt,  was es heute Abend gibt:
> Pasta mit Spinat-Rahm-Sauce :
> 
> ...


Du hast definitiv die richtige Frau geheiratet!❤

@Top, 
Mit dem Kollegium beim Italiener einen Salata Capricciosa mit ner Zero Coke und einen schönen Café Crema als "Dessert".

Alle anderen haben sich vollgehauen mit Pasta, Pizza und Lasagne und waren dementsprechend wie vom LKW überfahren.

Notiz an mich: Bei heißem Wetter nur leichtes Essen!


----------



## Olstyle (23. Juni 2022)

Coke Zero verbinde ich immer mit Instant Kreislaufkollaps. Süßstoff 

@Topic: Erstmal etwas Gazpacho zur Überbrückung+Abkühlung bevor das nachher eigentlich geplante Mixed-Tennis durch Grillen mit Pool ersetzt wird. 🥵


----------



## PCGHGS (23. Juni 2022)

Vanilleeis von Häagen-Dazs mit Himbeeren aus OWL


----------



## chill_eule (23. Juni 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Bei heißem Wetter nur leichtes Essen!


Deswegen gibts heute auch bei mir: 

Ofenkäse


----------



## RyzA (23. Juni 2022)

Eisbecher mit Vanilleeis, Erdbeeren, Schlagsahne und oben drüber Schokosauce und Eierlikör.


----------



## AzRa-eL (23. Juni 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Coke Zero verbinde ich immer mit Instant Kreislaufkollaps. Süßstoff


Ja, du hast auch recht und ich vermeide es, wo es nur geht. Bin auch eigentlich erfolgreich darin, da ich so'n Zeug wirklich nur 3-4 mal im Jahr trinke. Zu Hause wird seit Ewigkeiten nur stilles Wasser getrunken 



...und Kaffee ...Sehr viel Kaffee


----------



## HenneHuhn (23. Juni 2022)

Hähnchenbrustfilets in "Hot Pepper"-Marinade (Bio-Kram, aber von meiner Lieblingsmarke namens "Reduziert"), ein kleiner gemischter Salat und ein Mini-Ciabatta mit Peperoni und getrockneten Tomaten.

/edit: ich korrigiere mich, keine Hähnchenbrustfilets, sondern Stücke aus der Oberkeule. Also das etwas fettere, aromatischere Fleisch.


----------



## seventyseven (24. Juni 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Ja, du hast auch recht und ich vermeide es, wo es nur geht. Bin auch eigentlich erfolgreich darin, da ich so'n Zeug wirklich nur 3-4 mal im Jahr trinke. Zu Hause wird seit Ewigkeiten nur stilles Wasser getrunken
> 
> 
> 
> ...und Kaffee ...Sehr viel Kaffee


Unpopuläre Meinung. 

Entweder man trinkt Zuckerhaltiges oder lässt es sein. Woher kommt der anspruch immer alles haben zu müssen? 

Mann muss sich halt unter Kontrolle haben können dann ist der Zuckerkonsum auch kein Problem.


----------



## AzRa-eL (24. Juni 2022)

seventyseven schrieb:


> Entweder man trinkt Zuckerhaltiges oder lässt es sein. Woher kommt der anspruch immer alles haben zu müssen?


Zuckerhaltiges hat zu viele Kohlenhydrate und das passt halt nicht zu meiner Ernährungsweise, trotzdem möchte ich ab und an zu bestimmten Speisen auch mal Getränk mit bestimmten Geschmäcker, wie Cola, oder Red Bull, trinken. Und genau diese Nische sprechen diese ganzen Zero Drinks halt an.
Dass das auch nicht ganz gesund ist, weiß ich. Aber bei einer Low Carb-, oder in meinem Fall ketogenen Ernährungsweise, ist der geringe Kohlenhydrate Anteil viel ausschlaggebender, um in einer Keto zu bleiben, als das bisschen Süßstoff, welches der Körper easy verarbeiten kann in so extrem geringen Mengen, wie ich sie mir zuführe.


seventyseven schrieb:


> Mann muss sich halt unter Kontrolle haben können dann ist der Zuckerkonsum auch kein Problem.


Ja, das stimmt und meine Ernährungsweise und der Umgang mit Zucker ist halt meine Art von Kontrolle.
Es hat ja auch einen Grund, wieso ich mich so ernähre.
Daher muss jeder für sich selber feststellen, was gut für ihn selber ist und wie er sich ernähren möchte. Gott sei Dank haben wir ja das Privileg aus einer echt großen Auswahl aussuchen zu können.


----------



## RyzA (24. Juni 2022)

Gleich gibt es noch vom Nudelsalat welchen meine Frau gestern gemacht hat.
Das ist ihr Eigenrezept und sehr lecker. Mit gebackenen Bacon (in kleine Stückchen zerbröselt) und gerösteten Sonnenblumenkernen und Kräutern. Und natürlich Mayonaise.
Außerdem selbstgemachten Tzatziki. Dazu machen wir Zucchini. In Scheiben geschnitten und angebraten.
Mit Salz und Pfeffer gewürzt.


----------



## Krolgosh (24. Juni 2022)

Also bei mir gab es gerade Putenbrust, dazu Brokkoli und etwas Reis. Ist nicht besonders Fancy, macht aber satt und hat nen haufen Protein. 

Thema Süßstoffe, ich finde das geht ab und zu auch klar. Sicher auch nicht ganz Gesund, aber ist mir lieber als der Zucker der da drin ist. 
Haben daheim auch die Chunky Flavour, find ich für hin und wieder echt klasse. In den Quark oder Hüttenkäse rein, hammer.


----------



## compisucher (24. Juni 2022)

Na ja, Süßstoff.
Bin bekennender PepsiMax Trinker, weils mir von allen Colasorten am Besten schmeckt.
1-2 0,3l Gläser am Tag sind da schon mal drin, ansonsten bevorzugt Apfelsaftschorle.


----------



## seventyseven (24. Juni 2022)

Süßstoff ist für mich das gleiche übel wie Zucker. 

Man kann zwar nicht zweifelsfrei Nachweisen, dass Süßstoffe (nicht Stevia usw.) nicht auch zu Diabetes führen, aber es auch nicht widerlegen. 

Bei mir gibt es meist Freitags eine Paulaner Spezi als Verdienst für meine Existenz (und Arbeit) und das reicht mir. Bin selbst bekennender Sprudel (Classic, je mehr desto besser) Trinker (Medium ist zum kotzen ).

Am Ende ist das ja meine unpopuläre Meinung und zum Glück darf ich die noch äußern ohne mit den Mistgabeln gejagt zu werden


----------



## compisucher (24. Juni 2022)

seventyseven schrieb:


> Am Ende ist das ja meine unpopuläre Meinung und zum Glück darf ich die noch äußern ohne mit den Mistgabeln gejagt zu werden


Du bekommst meine Mistgabel wohin, wenn du etwas gegen die Fleischkassemmel sagt, die ich mir gerade in den Mund schiebe.   
Und jetzt kommts: PIZZA (!!)-Fleischkäse - eine 3 cm dicke Scheibe vom Metzger!!!
Gespült wird mit einem (oder 2 oder 3) 0,5l Helles - Schnauze voll von der Woche...


----------



## seventyseven (24. Juni 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Du bekommst meine Mistgabel wohin, wenn du etwas gegen die Fleischkassemmel sagt, die ich mir gerade in den Mund schiebe.
> Und jetzt kommts: PIZZA (!!)-Fleischkäse - eine 3 cm dicke Scheibe vom Metzger!!!
> Gespült wird mit einem (oder 2 oder 3) 0,5l Helles - Schnauze voll von der Woche...


Wessen Fleischkäse steckst du dir gerade in den Mund


----------



## compisucher (24. Juni 2022)

seventyseven schrieb:


> Wessen Fleischkäse steckst du dir gerade in den Mund


??
Na, die meinige gekaufte...???


----------



## seventyseven (24. Juni 2022)

Dönerpizza mit Pommes und Scharf


----------



## HenneHuhn (24. Juni 2022)

Tacos! Mit Chili con Carne, Avocado, Tomaten, Salat, Sour Cream, Chilisauce, Käse und Zwiebeln.


----------



## RyzA (25. Juni 2022)

Heute Mittag gibt es bei uns Kömbe.

Kochen:Kömbe Rezept


----------



## Charmin86 (25. Juni 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Heute Mittag gibt es bei uns Kömbe.
> 
> Kochen:Kömbe Rezept


Das sieht interessant aus 

Bei uns gabs Brot mit Avocado, Ei und Tomaten.


----------



## AzRa-eL (25. Juni 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Heute Mittag gibt es bei uns Kömbe.
> 
> Kochen:Kömbe Rezept


Aja dieses türkische Essen, welches Türken selber nicht mal kennen^^


----------



## RyzA (25. Juni 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Aja dieses türkische Essen, welches Türken selber nicht mal kennen^^


Wieso? Ich kenne Türken die das kennen. Von dort habe ich das auch das erste mal gegessen.


----------



## Olstyle (25. Juni 2022)

Erzähl mal nem Münchner dass Krabbenbrötchen ein deutsches Essen ist...


----------



## IphoneBenz (25. Juni 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schöne Proteinbratwurst


----------



## chill_eule (25. Juni 2022)

An welchem Elbufer bist du denn da?


----------



## HenneHuhn (25. Juni 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Erzähl mal nem Münchner dass Krabbenbrötchen ein deutsches Essen ist...



Warum sollte ich einem random Ausländer das erzählen? 😄

@T: Muttern hat Erdbeerkuchen gebacken


----------



## IphoneBenz (25. Juni 2022)

Nahe Teufelsbrück, also paar Minuten sind es schon zu laufen noch. Aber echt voll heute


----------



## Olstyle (25. Juni 2022)

Vorhin gab es Thunfisch-Steaks und Champignons.


----------



## RyzA (25. Juni 2022)

Milka Tender


----------



## Krolgosh (26. Juni 2022)

seventyseven schrieb:


> Bei mir gibt es meist Freitags eine Paulaner Spezi


btw, das selbe Ritual gibts bei mir eigentlich auch.  Und ja auch mit Paulaner Spezi... ja das normale, mit Zucker


----------



## RyzA (26. Juni 2022)

Heute Mittag gibt es Hähnchenschnitzel mit Semmelknödel, Sauce und Rotkohl.


----------



## chill_eule (26. Juni 2022)

Bei dem Wetter? 

Oder ist bei euch Wintereinbruch?


----------



## RyzA (26. Juni 2022)

@chill_eule :  26 Grad. Aber in der Wohnung wo wir essen ist es kühler.


----------



## Olstyle (30. Juni 2022)

Anscheinend alle der Hitze zum Opfer gefallen 
Ich mach gerade Fusilli mit Schinken-Gorgonzola Sauce. Gorgonzola ist irgendwie der Joker als Sauce, ein Stück davon zerlassen ist quasi ne fertige Gewürzmischung.


----------



## RyzA (30. Juni 2022)

Pumpernickel mit Kräuterquark.


----------



## AzRa-eL (30. Juni 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Anscheinend alle der Hitze zum Opfer gefallen
> Ich mach gerade Fusilli mit Schinken-Gorgonzola Sauce. Gorgonzola ist irgendwie der Joker als Sauce, ein Stück davon zerlassen ist quasi ne fertige Gewürzmischung.


Wer will schon essen bei der Hitze?^^


----------



## RyzA (30. Juni 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Wer will schon essen bei der Hitze?^^


Ich habe heute bestimmt 3 Liter Flüssigkeit zu mir genommen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (30. Juni 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich habe heute bestimmt 3 Liter Flüssigkeit zu mir genommen.


Gute Entscheidung! 👍🙂


----------



## Krolgosh (1. Juli 2022)

Da ich vergessen hab Gestern Abend für heut Mittag vorzukochen wurde die Morgenroutine gerade etwas stressig. 

Für Mittag gibts dann Rote Linsen Fusili, ein Glas Löwenanteil (Chili Vegano) und 200g Pute. (Ja ich weiß wie gut das Vegane Glas mit der Pute zusammen passt   )

Kennt jemand von euch diese Fertiggerichte von Löwenanteil? Schmecken richtig gut, haben super Nährwerte und sind genial wenn es mal schnell gehen muss.


----------



## RyzA (1. Juli 2022)

Krolgosh schrieb:


> Kennt jemand von euch diese Fertiggerichte von Löwenanteil? Schmecken richtig gut, haben super Nährwerte und sind genial wenn es mal schnell gehen muss.


Von der Marke höre ich zum ersten mal. Ich kannte bisher nur "Löwensenf".


----------



## Veriquitas (1. Juli 2022)

Selbstgemachte Calzone mit Schinken, Champions, Hackfleisch, Zwiebeln, Käse und Snickers Eis. Pizzastein wurde heute um 6.00 Uhr schon vorgeheizt.


----------



## AzRa-eL (1. Juli 2022)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Snickers Eis.


Ein Onkel von mir hatte damals einen Kiosk, wo ich als Kiddo täglich weißes Snickers Eis in mich reinstopfte, ohne davon satt zu werden. Bestes Eis! Muss ich mir mal wieder holen.


----------



## Veriquitas (1. Juli 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Bestes Eis! Muss ich mir mal wieder holen.



Muss auch mal sein zwischendurch, kann man sich mal was ungesundes reinballern.


----------



## RyzA (1. Juli 2022)

Heute Mittag gibt es Reibekuchen mit Apfelmus.
Eines meiner Lieblingsgerichte.


----------



## Krolgosh (1. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Heute Mittag gibt es Reibekuchen mit Apfelmus.
> Eines meiner Lieblingsgerichte.


Du bringst mich auf Ideen.. das hatte ich schon ewig nicht mehr. Das war so ein typisches Gericht das es immer bei meiner Oma gegeben hat. Da werden Erinnerungen wach..


----------



## RyzA (2. Juli 2022)

Heute Mittag gibt es einen Reis-Gehacktes Auflauf mit einer Tomaten-Sahnesauce und mit Gouda überbacken.


----------



## RyzA (7. Juli 2022)

Und heute gab es Wurst-Gulasch mit Nudeln. Die übrig gebliebene Nudeln brate ich mir noch mit Ei.


----------



## AzRa-eL (7. Juli 2022)

Ich hatte eben wieder selfmade Burger mit Samourai Sauce


RyzA schrieb:


> brate ich mir noch mit Ei.


Das erinnert mich an "Back dir ein Eis!"


----------



## RyzA (7. Juli 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Das erinnert mich an "Back dir ein Eis!"


So geht bei uns Resteverwertung. Es wird nichts weggeschmissen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (7. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> So geht bei uns Resteverwertung. Es wird nichts weggeschmissen.


My man!🙂✊️


----------



## RyzA (8. Juli 2022)

Heute Mittag machen wir uns Cheeseburger.


----------



## Painkiller (8. Juli 2022)

Schokokaffee und Schokocroissant wurden erfolgreich vernichtet. 
Das WE kann kommen!


----------



## RyzA (9. Juli 2022)

Bunte Gemüsepfanne mit Spaghetti.


----------



## AzRa-eL (9. Juli 2022)

Selfmade Baklava zum Fest💚



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RyzA (9. Juli 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Selfmade Baklava zum Fest💚


Ohne Pistazien?


----------



## AzRa-eL (9. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ohne Pistazien?


Wirtschaftskrise 

Es gibt aber auch tatsächlich die reine Walnuss-Variante, wie oben 

Meine Mutter macht auch Baklava mit Mohn, das ist aber absolut gekonnter Freestyle, den nur erfahrene KöchInnen hinlegen können^^


----------



## chill_eule (9. Juli 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Selfmade Baklava zum Fest


(insert _bavarian_ accent here):

Ja, Ist denn heut' schon Weihnachten?


----------



## RyzA (9. Juli 2022)

Heute Nachmittag gab es  leckeren Kokuskuchen welche meine Frau gebacken hat.


----------



## AzRa-eL (10. Juli 2022)

Meine Homies und ich waren heute beim lokalen Chinesen zum All you can eat...
Hab jetzt wochenlang total asketisch gelebt, um heute alles über einen Haufen zu werfen und mich wie einen Müllcontainer vollzustopfen.
Jetzt vegetiere ich im Halbkoma vor mich hin und fühle mich wie ein kleines Häufchen Elend.


----------



## chill_eule (10. Juli 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Jetzt vegetiere ich im Halbkoma vor mich hin und fühle mich wie ein kleines Häufchen Elend.


Genau so muss das sein nach einem _all you can eat _ 

Wir sind also alle stolz auf dich!


----------



## Veriquitas (10. Juli 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Mohn



Hör auf mit Mohn das sollte man verbieten, Mohnschnecken sind einfach viel zu lecker.


----------



## RyzA (10. Juli 2022)

Heute Mittag gab es eine TK-Pizza. Die Ofenfrische von Dr.Oetker.  Mit Salami und Peperoni. 
Kann man essen.


----------



## Veriquitas (10. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Die Ofenfrische von Dr.Oetker.



Ich mach Pizza nur noch selber wenn ich selten mal welche esse. Schmeckt genauso wie aus der Pizzeria, Tk Pizzen schmecken einfach nur nach garnichts.


----------



## RyzA (10. Juli 2022)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Ich mach Pizza nur noch selber wenn ich selten mal welche esse. Schmeckt genauso wie aus der Pizzeria,


Wir habe die auch schon oft selber gemacht . Die schmeckt uns dann natürlich auch am besten.
Aber manchmal hat man keine Lust die selber zu machen und es soll schnell gehen. 



Veriquitas schrieb:


> Tk Pizzen schmecken einfach nur nach garnichts.


Finde ich nicht. Die TK Pizzen heutzutage sind schon sehr gut.


----------



## AzRa-eL (10. Juli 2022)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Hör auf mit Mohn das sollte man verbieten, Mohnschnecken sind einfach viel zu lecker.


100%

Könnte in Mohn baden.


----------



## RyzA (10. Juli 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Könnte in Mohn baden.


Aber aufpassen: Studie: Wer Gebäck mit den Samen der Opiumpflanze isst, riskiert positive Befunde beim Betäubungsmittel-Test. Es macht aber weder süchtig noch "high".


----------



## AzRa-eL (10. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Aber aufpassen: Studie: Wer Gebäck mit den Samen der Opiumpflanze isst, riskiert positive Befunde beim Betäubungsmittel-Test. Es macht aber weder süchtig noch "high".


Ach du kacke! Das ganze Risiko und nicht mal dabei High werden? Lohnt sich doch dann gar nicht^^


----------



## chill_eule (10. Juli 2022)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Tk Pizzen schmecken einfach nur nach garnichts.


Sorry für die Werbung, aber:






						Tiefkühlpizza Sorten I Gustavo Gusto
					

Tiefkühlpizza Sorten von Gustavo Gusto: Wir bieten euch aktuell neun ausgewählte Sorten an. Entdecke jetzt deine Lieblingssorte. ✓ Gleich probieren!




					gustavo-gusto.de
				




Da kann sich so manch "Italiener" bei dem gar kein Italiener in der Küche steht, noch was abgucken.
Für ne TK-Pizza ist das richtig geil und besser als die meisten Pizzen vom Lieferdienst.


----------



## AzRa-eL (10. Juli 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Tiefkühlpizza Sorten I Gustavo Gusto
> 
> 
> Tiefkühlpizza Sorten von Gustavo Gusto: Wir bieten euch aktuell neun ausgewählte Sorten an. Entdecke jetzt deine Lieblingssorte. ✓ Gleich probieren!
> ...


Haben die nicht auch eine Capital Bra Variante gehabt? Die habe ich mal probiert und die war wirklich außerordentlich gut für TK-Pizza.


----------



## chill_eule (10. Juli 2022)

Ne, die Capital Bra Pizza ist was Eigenes.

Gustavo Gusto hat aber mal mit _irgendwem von Youtube _(siehe unten)  2 oder 3 "Sondereditionen" heraus gebracht...

Unter anderem eine Pizza mit schwarzem Teig ^^

Ach ja, "*Luca*" hieß der "Mann" hab ich grad beim googlen gesehen.


----------



## RyzA (10. Juli 2022)

Ich bin heute irgendwie aufn "Salami Trip".
Zum Frühstück gab es italiensche Salami auf Brötchen.
Heute Mittag die Salami Pizza.
Und gleich noch Brot mit deutscher Salami.  
Dafür hatte ich gestern einen fleischfreien Tag.


----------



## AzRa-eL (10. Juli 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Ne, die Capital Bra Pizza ist was Eigenes.
> 
> Gustavo Gusto hat aber mal mit _irgendwem von Youtube _(siehe unten)  2 oder 3 "Sondereditionen" heraus gebracht...
> 
> ...


Ah ok, Packung sah ähnlich aus. Die Capital Pizza hat ehrlich gesagt besser geschmeckt als erwartet. 
Werde mal irgendwann die Gusto auch probieren.


----------



## Veriquitas (11. Juli 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Da kann sich so manch "Italiener" bei dem gar kein Italiener in der Küche steht, noch was abgucken.
> Für ne TK-Pizza ist das richtig geil und besser als die meisten Pizzen vom Lieferdienst.



Ich glaub für den Preis kann ich mir 10 Pizzen selber machen  und das wird besser schmecken. Pizza belegen ist ja nicht die Welt jetzt. Nur das man den Teig Kneten muss ne halbe Stunde ist der Aufwand und das der 24 Stunden in kühlschrank muss. Kostet bei uns 4 Euro die Pizza, das ist, zur selbst gemachten ein schlechtes Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis finde ich.


----------



## der_yappi (11. Juli 2022)

Selbst gemachte Spaghetti Bolo und als Nachtisch ein Zweifrucht Capri Eis von der ALDI Eigenmarke...


----------



## RyzA (11. Juli 2022)

Polnische Pierogi mit Kartoffel-Quark-Füllung. Darüber in Fett gedünstete Zwiebeln.


----------



## RyzA (12. Juli 2022)

Chicken Nuggets und Pommes.

Edit: Und heute Abend Pumpernickel mit Gouda. Und ein paar eingelegte Knoblauchzehen.


----------



## RyzA (14. Juli 2022)

Heute gab es Backfisch mit Kartoffeln, Sauce Hollandaise und Spargel.

Edit: Und eben noch ein Stück Himbeertorte.


----------



## AzRa-eL (14. Juli 2022)

Ćevapčići mit einem selbstgemachten Senf-Balsamico Dressing (Mc's Senf lässt grüßen), als Beilage klassischer Balkan-Bauernsalat mit Hirtenkäse.


----------



## RyzA (14. Juli 2022)

Antipasti Platte.
In Olivenöl-Marinade  eingelegte Peperoni (mit Frischkäse gefüllt), getrocknete Tomaten, Oliven und Knoblauchzehen.


----------



## RyzA (17. Juli 2022)

Heute Mittag gibt es Hähnchenkeulen mit Ofengemüse. Dazu Knoblauchcreme und Kräuterbutter Baguettes.


----------



## RyzA (18. Juli 2022)

Heute gibt es türkische Manti mit Joghurt und roter Paprikasoße.

Edit: Hier das Rezept 

Türkische Manti Rezept


----------



## Olstyle (19. Juli 2022)

Gerade schmort ein Möhren-Kartoffel Gratin im Ofen.


----------



## chill_eule (19. Juli 2022)

Wir grillen grad, allerdings nur auf dem Elektrogrill


----------



## RyzA (19. Juli 2022)

Bei uns gab es heute Mittag belegte Brötchen. MIt Ei, Schinken, Käse,Tomaten, Salat und Remoulade.
Kochen tun wir nicht wen das so warm ist. Dann heizt alles unnötig auf.


----------



## AzRa-eL (19. Juli 2022)

Ein Erdnussbutter-Sandwich😋


----------



## RyzA (19. Juli 2022)

Graubrot mit Forelle.


----------



## RyzA (21. Juli 2022)

Heute Mittag machen wir uns wieder Cheeseburger selber.


----------



## Veriquitas (21. Juli 2022)

Hab italienische Burger gegessen Ciabatta Brötchen, mit Hackfleisch, Mozarella, Olivenöl, Tomate, Pesto und Oregano.


----------



## RyzA (21. Juli 2022)

Kürbiskernbrötchen mit Bresso Kräuter-Frischkäse.


----------



## Olstyle (23. Juli 2022)

Diese Woche hatte ich Carbonara gemacht. Was bleibt da übrig? Richtig: Eiklar. 
Also gab es heute Morgen weißes Rührei  .


----------



## RyzA (23. Juli 2022)

Ich frühstücke meistens nicht. Das liegt auch daran das ich Kaffee mit Milch und Zucker trinke.
Dann kriege ich erst gegen Mittag Hunger.

Heute Mittag gibt es Kömbe von meiner Frau selbst gemacht:

Kömbe

Allerdings mit Blätterteig.


----------



## Veriquitas (23. Juli 2022)

Haferflocken mit Erdnussbutter und dazu ein Tomatensaft.


----------



## RyzA (24. Juli 2022)

Heute Mittag machen wir uns Gyros Pita .
Fertiges Pfannengyros vom Schwein anbraten.
Fladenbrötchen aufbacken.
Dann kommt das darein zusammen mit Tzatziki (selber gemacht) und Zwiebeln.


----------



## AzRa-eL (24. Juli 2022)

Heute kommen paar alte Homies vorbei und es wird saftig gegrillt. Zwei Töpfe mit mariniertem Fleisch liegen seit gestern Mittag schon im Kühlschrank.

Ein Topf mit Hänchenbruststücken, und Flügel in einer griechischen Joghurtmarinade.

Ein Topf mit Steak, Lammstücken, und Koteletts in einer sehr würzigen Marinade.

Auf die würzige Marinade bin ich sehr gespannt. Drin findet sich Chiliflocken, Paprikapulver, Thymian, Oregano, Rosmarin, Zimt, Balsamico, Sojasauce, Honig, Pfeffer etc. 🤤

Dazu gibt es als Beilage Bulgur Pilav, Salat und Ayran.


----------



## RyzA (25. Juli 2022)

Heute Mittag gibt es Nudelsalat mit Bratwürstchen.


----------



## RyzA (26. Juli 2022)

Nudelsalat (von gestern) mit Chicken Wings.

In den Nudelsalat sind Paprika und Zwiebeln drin. Und Mayonaise.
Meine Frau kennt bestimmt 10 verschiedene Nudelsalat-Rezepte. Ein paar hat sie sich selber ausgedacht.
Mit Nudeln kann man ja viel machen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (26. Juli 2022)

Mozzarella mit Tomate - nur Basilikum hat mir leider noch gefehlt, um die perfekte Kombi zu haben.


----------



## Olstyle (26. Juli 2022)

Schweineschnitzel mit Champignons und Blauschimmel überbacken, dazu Reis.


----------



## psalm64 (26. Juli 2022)

In der Kantine hab es heute:
Hähnchencurry mit Kokos, Mandeln, Safran, Langkornreis


----------



## AzRa-eL (26. Juli 2022)

psalm64 schrieb:


> In der Kantine hab es heute:
> Hähnchencurry mit Kokos, Mandeln, Safran, Langkornreis


Wow, fancy Kantine habt ihr da!


----------



## psalm64 (26. Juli 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Wow, fancy Kantine habt ihr da!


Ohja, an unserer Kantine gibts nicht viel zu anzumeckern.
Könnte daran liegen das die Kantine von einer Firma betrieben wird, die auch ein Sterne Hotel betreibt und auch eine Kantine betreibt, die das Managment eines Milliarden-Familien-Besitz-Konzerns bekocht.


----------



## RyzA (26. Juli 2022)

Bei mir gibt es ganz simpel aber lecker nochmal Nudelsalat. Aber mit Frikadellen. Welche Schwiegermuddi vorbei gebracht hat.
Und dann kann ich erstmal mindestens 4 Wochen keinen Nudelsalat mehr sehen.


----------



## RyzA (27. Juli 2022)

Linseneintopf mit Bockwürstchen und Brötchen dazu.


----------



## psalm64 (27. Juli 2022)

Buffet...! 
Mein Chef hat heute seine Rentenabschiedsparty gegeben.


----------



## psalm64 (27. Juli 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Wow, fancy Kantine habt ihr da!


Mal eine Beispielwoche:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Donnerstag gibt es übrigens immer Schnitzel.
Freitags immer ein Menü mit Fisch und einmal Mantaplatte.


----------



## compisucher (27. Juli 2022)

@psalm64 : 
Schöne Menuekarte, für jeden Jeck was dabei!
Die Iberico-Rustico-Bratwurst springt mich geradezu an


----------



## AzRa-eL (27. Juli 2022)

psalm64 schrieb:


> Mal eine Beispielwoche:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, super Menüs!
In so nem Unternehmen hätte ich auch Bock täglich zu essen!
Wie wird das bei euch abgebucht?

Edit: Was mit so tollen ausgewogenen Menüs mit einhergeht, ist die Tatsache, dass man nicht gezwungen ist a) täglich was selber mitzubringen  oder b) täglich im Umkreis irgendwelche Gastronomien aufzusuchen, in der Hoffnung, dass es schmeckt und selbst dann, hat man sich irgendwann satt gegessen und kanns nicht mehr sehen.


----------



## psalm64 (27. Juli 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Wow, super Menüs!
> In so nem Unternehmen hätte ich auch Bock täglich zu essen!


Vor Corona war es sogar noch besser. Da gab es Hauptspeise und Beilagen noch getrennt. Die Beilage(n) konnte man sich dann selber nehmen und in einem gewissen Rahmen selber dosieren.
Dank Corona kann man höchstens um ein bisschen mehr bitten. 

Fast vergessen:
Es gibt außerdem noch einen gemischten großen und kleinen Salat und Pokebowl (vegetarisch und mit Fleischbeilage nach Wunsch).
Und noch Nachtisch. Normalerweise Joghurt/Quark mit ein paar Obststücken und/oder Müsli.
Oder Obstsalat oder wie zur Zeit Erdbeeren.



AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Wie wird das bei euch abgebucht?


Elektronisch über den Mitarbeiterausweis, wird einfach abgezogen von der Überweisung.


----------



## chill_eule (27. Juli 2022)

Ich würde da jeden Tag vom Grill essen


----------



## Olstyle (27. Juli 2022)

Hier ist sie Kantinenkarte sogar auch ganz schick. Nur gibt es keinen Kantinenraum für die Büroangestellten, also muss man sich das Zeug in der Plastikschale abholen.


----------



## RyzA (27. Juli 2022)

psalm64 schrieb:


> Elektronisch über den Mitarbeiterausweis, wird einfach abgezogen von der Überweisung.


Ist bestimmt nicht günstig, oder?


----------



## psalm64 (28. Juli 2022)

Naja, je nachdem was man nimmt und wieviel Zusatzzeug (Nachtisch, Getränke (Wasser ist kostenlos)) grob gesagt ~3,50-10€.
Ist ziemlich ok vom Preis.

Hatte heute das Menü 2 (siehe Donnerstag oben)


----------



## HenneHuhn (28. Juli 2022)

Wir können - meistens - in unserer Bewohnerkantine mitessen, sofern niemand es verbaselt hat, die Anzahl bestellter Essen aktuell anzupassen. Aber sind halt warmgehaltene Menüschalen, meistens mit der Auswahl zwischen vegetarisch und nicht-vegetarisch. Letztens gab es einmal, haltet euch fest, Nudeln mit Nudeln, an Nudeln mit Soße.
(Ja, drei verschiedene, separate Sorten ungefüllter Nudeln an Tomatensoße)

Manchmal (!) sind die Sachen aber auch erstaunlich lecker. Hatte schon Backfisch mit Senfsauce, die ganz ordentlich war, letztens vegetarische Kohlrouladen und einmal extrem leckere Blumenkohlbratlinge an Rahmkohlrabi und Petersilienkartoffeln.

@T: Pizzabaguettes "Bolognese".


----------



## Painkiller (28. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Meine Frau kennt bestimmt 10 verschiedene Nudelsalat-Rezepte. Ein paar hat sie sich selber ausgedacht.
> Mit Nudeln kann man ja viel machen.


Immer her damit. Nudelsalatrezepte kann man nie genug haben!


----------



## Odie0506 (28. Juli 2022)

frischen italienischen Käsekuchen.
Mit Schinken und Zwiebeln.


----------



## RyzA (29. Juli 2022)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Immer her damit. Nudelsalatrezepte kann man nie genug haben!


Erstmal eins:

Baconstreifen braten oder backen.
Sonnenblumenkerne rösten.
Die Baconstreifen zerbröselt in eine Schüssel mit den gekochten Nudeln geben.
Sonnenblumenkerne auch da rein. Und noch Mayonaise.
Durchrühren und schon ist der fertig!

Es gibt noch eins das heisst "Yum-Yum" Nudelsalat das ist auch voll lecker.
Kann ich später mal posten. 

*Edit:* Yum Yum Nudeln, Yum-Yum Gewürze, Weintrauben, geröstete Sonnenblumenkerne, klein gewürfelter Käse (oder gerieben) und Mayonaise. Vermengen und fertig.

Und noch ein drittes:

Nudeln, Fleischwurst klein gewürfelt, Mais, Salzgurken (gewürfelt), Senf und Mayonaise. Hartgekochte Eier kann man da auch noch reinmachen.


----------



## psalm64 (29. Juli 2022)

Habe mich heute für Grill entschieden...
Mantaplatte!


----------



## AzRa-eL (29. Juli 2022)

Leckerer Thunfisch-Salat mit Tomaten, rote Zwiebeln, Avocado und Mayo. 
Als Beilage gab es Burrata ('ne Art Mozzarella gefüllt mit einer Käse-Creme)


----------



## RyzA (29. Juli 2022)

Bei uns gab es heute Mittag Hähnchen-Geschnetzeltes mit Kartoffeln einer Rahmsauce und grünen Brechbohnen.


----------



## psalm64 (30. Juli 2022)

Heute langweilig...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RyzA (30. Juli 2022)

Heute Mittag gab es Hühnersuppe von meiner Frau gekocht.
Von einer großen Hähnchenkeule. Mit Nudeln.
Weitere Zutaten sind neben Wasser, Lauch, Karotten und Zwiebeln.
Gewürze Salz, Pfeffer und Brühe.
Mir ist eben ganz schön warm geworden. Aber die Grippe muß rausgeschwitzt werden. 
Heute Abend esse ich noch ne Schüssel.


----------



## AzRa-eL (30. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Heute Mittag gab es Hühnersuppe von meiner Frau gekocht.
> Von einer großen Hähnchenkeule. Mit Nudeln.
> Weitere Zutaten sind neben Wasser, Lauch, Karotten und Zwiebeln.
> Gewürze Salz, Pfeffer und Brühe.
> ...


Gibt doch nichts besseres als frische, hausgemachte Kost von der besseren Hälfte😍


----------



## RyzA (31. Juli 2022)

Spiegelei auf Brot. Aber beidseitig angebraten.


----------



## chill_eule (31. Juli 2022)

Du brätst dein Brot beidseitig an?


----------



## psalm64 (31. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Spiegelei auf Brot. Aber beidseitig angebraten.


An sich lecker. Aber einseitig wäre mehr meins.


----------



## Olstyle (31. Juli 2022)

Gestern gab's Mittags Kibbelinge und Abends Spare-Ribs. Heute dürfte es eigentlich gar nichts mehr geben.


----------



## AzRa-eL (31. Juli 2022)

Zählt es überhaupt noch wirklich als Spiegelei, wenn es beidseitig angebraten wird?🤔

Ich war gestern mit den Kids im Kino und danach bei nem Selfmade Burger Laden eines Freundes. Ich hatte einen Chilli Cheese Burger mit Pastirma, Chicken Nuggets in Kellogs paniert und Süßkartoffel-Fritten mit Jubi Soße:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGHGS (31. Juli 2022)

Mango-Sorbet Eis am Stiel


----------



## RyzA (31. Juli 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Du brätst dein Brot beidseitig an?


Das Ei!  Aber das Brot kann man auch mit in der Pfanne anbraten.


----------



## RyzA (1. August 2022)

Selbstgemachter Kartoffelbrei mit Fischstäbchen, Senfsoße und Brokkoli.


----------



## psalm64 (1. August 2022)

Menü 1 Vegan: Arabischer Linsentopf mit Koriander und Brötchen


----------



## psalm64 (1. August 2022)

psalm64 schrieb:


> Buffet...!
> Mein Chef hat heute seine Rentenabschiedsparty gegeben.


Und einer der dabei war hatte Corona... Und fast alle die dabei waren hatten am Sonntag Punkt 14 Uhr rote Corona-Apps... Aktuell bin ich laut Tests noch Coronafrei... *hoff*


----------



## psalm64 (2. August 2022)

Homeoffice, bis klar ist, ob sich jemand angesteckt hat... Also muss der heimische Backofen herhalten...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AzRa-eL (2. August 2022)

psalm64 schrieb:


> Homeoffice, bis klar ist, ob sich jemand angesteckt hat... Also muss der heimische Backofen herhalten...
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Die Kombi geht bei mir auch wirklich immer.
Guten Hunger!


----------



## RyzA (2. August 2022)

Heute Mittag gab es Bauernomelette.
Omelette mit Bratkartoffeln,  Speck, Zwiebeln und Champignons.


----------



## Odie0506 (2. August 2022)

psalm64 schrieb:


> Aber einseitig wäre mehr meins.


ahhh.... sunny side up.


----------



## psalm64 (3. August 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dazu Käsebrötchen und als Nachtisch einen Sesamring.


----------



## Dima1995 (3. August 2022)

Hat Jemand von euch Löwenanteil mal ausprobiert? https://www.loewenanteil.com/


----------



## RyzA (3. August 2022)

Dima1995 schrieb:


> Hat Jemand von euch Löwenanteil mal ausprobiert? https://www.loewenanteil.com/


Nein. Noch nicht. Aber von gehört.  

Topic: Heute Mittag gabs eine Chicken-Curry Pizza mit Zwiebeln und Peperoni.
Aber nicht selber gemacht sondern bestellt.


----------



## Olstyle (3. August 2022)

Nach der ganzen Diskussion um Chili Con Carne und seine Abarten im anderen Thread hab ich heute mal wieder welches selbst gemacht.


----------



## psalm64 (4. August 2022)

Dima1995 schrieb:


> Hat Jemand von euch Löwenanteil mal ausprobiert? https://www.loewenanteil.com/


Ne, weder gehört noch im Laden gesehen.


----------



## RyzA (4. August 2022)

Heute Mittag gab es selbstgemachtes Bruschetta auf gerösteten Baguettescheiben.
War sehr lecker und erfrischend. Werden wir öfter machen wenn es so warm ist.


----------



## chill_eule (4. August 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Bruschetta auf gerösteten Baguettescheiben.


Belegtes, _geröstetes_ Brot auf gerösteteten Baguettescheiben?


----------



## RyzA (4. August 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Belegtes, _geröstetes_ Brot auf gerösteteten Baguettescheiben?


Nein. Genauso wie ich es geschrieben habe.


----------



## chill_eule (4. August 2022)

Wenn man es genau nimmt, hast du es so geschrieben:


chill_eule schrieb:


> Belegtes, _geröstetes_ Brot auf gerösteteten Baguettescheiben



Bruschetta ist doch geröstetes Brot, und ihr packt das dann noch auf geröstetes Baguette? 

PS: Lass dich nicht ärgern, die Eule ist im Feierabend-Modus


----------



## RyzA (4. August 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Bruschetta ist doch geröstetes Brot, und ihr packt das dann noch auf geröstetes Baguette?


Achso stimmt. Ich dachte das nur das Tomatenzeugs so genannt wird.  


chill_eule schrieb:


> PS: Lass dich nicht ärgern, die Eule ist im Feierabend-Modus


----------



## chill_eule (4. August 2022)

Das "Tomatenzeugs" ist in der ursprünglichen Variante der Bruschetta gar nicht enthalten:



> Frisch geröstetes Brot, wie etwa _Pane Pugliese_ (mit harter Kruste), wird noch warm mit einer halbierten Knoblauchzehe eingerieben und anschließend mit Olivenöl beträufelt, nach Belieben gepfeffert und gesalzen


Klar ist aber die Variante mit Tomate und Basilikum heutzutage die bekannteste und dementsprechend steht "Bruschetta" Synonym für:


> _Bruschetta con pomodoro e basilico_




Ich bin ein alter Klugscheisser, ich weiß


----------



## RyzA (4. August 2022)

Auf jeden Fall schmeckt das richtig gut. Machen wir öfter!


----------



## psalm64 (5. August 2022)

Heute Mittag gab es: Nudel mit Bolognese-Soße.
500g Nudeln gekocht, Zwiebeln und 500g Hackfleisch angebraten, aber fertige Soße
dazu gekippt und mit Tomatenmark und Wasser verlängert und etwas nachgewürzt.
Ergab dann noch eine Portion für morgen und eine zum Einfrieren.

Tante Edith sagt:
Pur würde ich die nicht empfehlen, da finde ich sie etwas fade.


----------



## RyzA (5. August 2022)

Heute Mittag gab es bei uns auch Nudeln.
Mit einer Spinatrahmsauce mit Knoblauch.


----------



## Olstyle (5. August 2022)

Doritos "Cool American" mit mildem Salsa Dip


----------



## AzRa-eL (5. August 2022)

Vollkorn Tagliatelle in einer sahnigen Tomaten-Thunfisch-Sauce. Zum Dessert gab es noch dieses neue Magnum Eis mit Mandel-Kokos Geschmack.


----------



## RyzA (6. August 2022)

Paprika-Gehacktes Topf mit Reis


----------



## psalm64 (6. August 2022)

psalm64 schrieb:


> Heute Mittag gab es: Nudel mit Bolognese-Soße.
> 500g Nudeln gekocht, Zwiebeln und 500g Hackfleisch angebraten, aber fertige Soße
> dazu gekippt und mit Tomatenmark und Wasser verlängert und etwas nachgewürzt.
> Ergab dann noch eine Portion für morgen und eine zum Einfrieren.


Heute gab es, Überraschung, das gleiche wie gestern. *scnr*


----------



## psalm64 (7. August 2022)

Rahmkohlrabi (Chefkochrezept) mit Kartoffeln und Würstchen Nürnberger Art.
Wobei ich das Rezept leicht abgewandelt habe:
Nach dem Anbraten des Kohlrabis kippe ich einfach die Flüssigkeiten in die Pfanne, rühre ein bisschen und siebe dann das Mehl rein.


----------



## RyzA (7. August 2022)

2 Stücke vom Paradiescreme-Kuchen welchen meine Frau gestern gebacken hat.


----------



## psalm64 (7. August 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> 2 Stücke vom Paradiescreme-Kuchen welchen meine Frau gestern gebacken hat.


Gibts dazu ein Rezept?


----------



## RyzA (8. August 2022)

psalm64 schrieb:


> Gibts dazu ein Rezept?


Kann ich sie später mal fragen wenn sie von der Arbeit zurück ist.


----------



## PCGHGS (8. August 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## psalm64 (8. August 2022)

Heute Mittag gab es bei mir Pizza.
Zu dem Kit Pfeffersalami, etwas BB-Sauce reingemischt, Gouda und Pizza-Gewürz.


----------



## RyzA (8. August 2022)

Hier mal das Rezept für den Paradiescreme-Kuchen:


4 Eier
210 g Zucker
2 Päckchen Paradiescreme (verschiedene Sorten je nach Wahl)
180 ml Speiseöl
250 ml Milch
250 g Mehl
1 Päckchen Backpulver


----------



## psalm64 (8. August 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Hier mal das Rezept für den Paradiescreme-Kuchen:


Einfach alles zusammenwerfen?
Ich bin kein Backprofi, ich brauch auch ne Anleitung.


----------



## RyzA (8. August 2022)

psalm64 schrieb:


> Einfach alles zusammenwerfen?
> Ich bin kein Backprofi, ich brauch auch ne Anleitung.


Meine Frau meinte gerade zuerst die Eier und Zucker schaumig schlagen, dann den Rest mit da rein und alles gut verrühren. Dann in eine Kuchenform geben und bei Umluft 160 Grad ca 40 Minuten backen.


----------



## RyzA (9. August 2022)

Süßkartoffelpommes mit Cevapcici und Knoblauchcreme.


----------



## HenneHuhn (9. August 2022)

Gleich gibt es die zweite Hälfte von der Zitronen-Tarte, die meiner Freundin leider nicht so gelungen ist, wie sie das wollte. Ich opfere mich natürlich gerne, um die Beweise für diesen schändlichen Back-Fehlschlag verschwinden zu lassen 


@psalm64 :
Bin über dein Rahmkohlrabi-Rezept gestolpert. Mache ich auch gern, habe aber eine Zubereitungsweise gefunden, die meiner Meinung nach den Kohlrabi einfach noch besser schmecken lässt:
Dazu den Kohlrabi nach dem in Scheiben/Stifte schneiden im Topf mit ein bisschen Salz und Zucker ohne Wasser kalt ziehen lassen, etwa 20 - 30 Minuten, dabei ein paar Mal umrühren. Dann ein ordentliches Stück Butter dazu und im geschlossenen Topf bei niedriger bis mittlerer Hitze quasi im eigenen Saft (+Butter) dünsten lassen. Regelmäßig umrühren und auf die Temperatur achten, soll ja nicht anbrennen. Zur Not noch nen Schluck Wasser/Brühe zugeben. Nach vielleicht 15 Minuten (einfach zwischendurch checken ob er schon gar ist) nochmal einen Schuss Wasser dazu, einen Becher Schmand, frisch gemahlenen Pfeffer und Petersilie (nehme meist tiefgekühlte).
Durch das Garen im eigenen Saft ist der süß-herzhafte Geschmack des Kohlrabi einfach verdoppelt und ergänzt sich super mit der leichten Säure des Schmand.

Achja, Kohlrabiblätter nicht wegwerfen, die knackigeren kann man auch kleinhacken und kurz vor Ende des Garens noch mit in den Topf tun. Selbstbekräuterung, quasi


----------



## psalm64 (9. August 2022)

@HenneHuhn 
Ok, wenn ich das nächste Mal Rahmkohlrabi teste ich das vielleicht mal.

@Topic:
Heute wieder Kantine, diesmal gab es Wrap mit Hühnchen.


----------



## psalm64 (10. August 2022)

Kantine:
Falafelbällchen mit Wildreis und Soße.


----------



## RyzA (10. August 2022)

Heute Mittag bestellen wir Pizza.
Ich nehme eine Hawai.


----------



## compisucher (10. August 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Heute Mittag bestellen wir Pizza.
> Ich nehme eine Hawai.


Pizza ist immer gut.
Aber Geschmacksrichtung Hawaii ist ein pizzaähnlicher Zustand mit lauwarmen Obst 

Lass es Dir trotzdem munden, werter @RyzA !


----------



## psalm64 (10. August 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Heute Mittag bestellen wir Pizza.
> Ich nehme eine Hawai.


Frei nach Danny aus Hawaii Five-0:
"Auf eine Pizza gehört NIEMALS Ananas."  

Trotzdem nen Guten, Obst auf Pizza wäre für mich allerdings gar nicht.


----------



## RyzA (10. August 2022)

Danke. Ich mag das gerade sehr gerne in der Kombination.
Und scheinbar auch viele andere, sonst würde die nicht schon seit Ewigkeiten angeboten. 
Hawai-Toast mag ich auch gerne.


----------



## AzRa-eL (10. August 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Danke. Ich mag das gerade sehr gerne in der Kombination.
> Und scheinbar auch viele andere, sonst würde die nicht schon seit Ewigkeiten angeboten.
> Hawai-Toast mag ich auch gerne.


Ja, ich mag das auch sehr.
Mir sind solche Konventionen sch**** egal, die sowas verbieten oder als unpassend finden.
Aber gut meine Mutter pflegte mir auch Nudeln mit Nutella zu machen... bin daher wohl geschmacklich durch und durch verdorben


----------



## compisucher (10. August 2022)

Ich mag Pizza in der ungefähren Urform am liebsten (so genau weiss da wohl eh keiner).
Neben den Kräutern und Olivenöl maximal noch Tomaten, Oliven und ordentlich Parmesan drauf.
Dazu überreifer und kräftiger Gorgonzola wie Butter auf die Pizzastücke draufgestrichen und einen gehaltvollen Rotwein dazu.




AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Mir sind solche Konventionen sch**** egal, die sowas verbieten oder als unpassend finden.


Du, mir geht es nicht um Konventionen, mir persönlich schmeckt nur warme Ananas nicht.
Wenn es euch zwei und anderen schmeckt, soll mir das mehr als recht sein.


----------



## AzRa-eL (10. August 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Ich mag Pizza in der ungefähren Urform am liebsten (so genau weiss da wohl eh keiner).
> Neben den Kräutern und Olivenöl maximal noch Tomaten, Oliven und ordentlich Parmesan drauf.
> Dazu überreifer und kräftiger Gorgonzola wie Butter auf die Pizzastücke draufgestrichen und einen gehaltvollen Rotwein dazu.


Bei Pizza ist tatsächlich weniger mehr. Hatte damals die Ehre mal mit nem original sizilianischen Koch in einer Küche zusammenzuarbeiten. Seine Pizzen waren hauchdünn und alles was drauf kam ebenso und es schmeckte wunderbar. Er meinte immer - was eigentlich logisch klingt - die Zutaten dürfen sich nicht gegenseitig im Geschmack überbieten. Ausgewogen soll es sein. Seine Pizzen schmeckten fantastisch!


----------



## Olstyle (10. August 2022)

Heute Mittag gab es dank Ganztages-Besprechung/Workshop diverse ziemlich leckere Häppchen aus der Kantine die ich mal unter "Mediteran" zusammenfassen würde. U.A. Tortilla Stücke und geröstete Zucchini Röllchen.

Da das aber auch nicht soo viel war hab ich heute Abend noch eine Pfanne mit Schwein, Möhren und Zucchini in Soja/Honig/Kurkuma Sauce aufgesetzt und davon die erste Portion mit Reis gegessen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (10. August 2022)

Köfte in einer so scharfen selbstgemischten Balsamico/Senf-Sauce getunkt, die so scharf war, dass es mir aus der Nase fast kam - ich liebe es


----------



## RyzA (10. August 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Köfte in einer so scharfen selbstgemischten Balsamico/Senf-Sauce getunkt, die so scharf war, dass es mir aus der Nase fast kam - ich liebe es


Das ist mir zu Hardcore!


----------



## AzRa-eL (10. August 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das ist mir zu Hardcore!


Ja ist auch nicht sehr gut für meinen eher doch empfindlichen Magen. Aber meine Geschmacksknospen lieben es - scharf essen ist bei mir voller Ambivalenz


----------



## psalm64 (11. August 2022)

Heute Kantine:
Standard Pokebowl mit Geflügel.

Ansonsten gab es nur vegetarischen/veganen Krams und das Donnerstags-Schnitzel heute war mit Pilzsoße...


----------



## compisucher (11. August 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Köfte in einer so scharfen selbstgemischten Balsamico/Senf-Sauce getunkt, die so scharf war, dass es mir aus der Nase fast kam - ich liebe es


Scharf ist gut.

Keine Ahnung, ob man hier nur Gerichte oder auch die Storys dazu erzählen darf.

Ich mache es mal:

Klein Compi war mal auf einem Rucksacktripp vor ungefähr 25 Jahren durch Belize und war zwei Wochen in dem keinen Fischerort Hopkins untergekommen.




__





						Hopkins (Belize) – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				



Das Dorf hatte gerade kurz zuvor Wasser- und Stromanschluss bekommen.
Gab damals nur eine Offroadpiste ins Dorf.

Und zwar in einem kleinen Guesthouse Namens Hopkins Inn, damals von Rita, einer Deutschen und ihrem US Lebensgefährten aus Alaska gerade eröffnet, Vorname leider entfallen.




__





						** hopkinsinn.com **
					





					hopkinsinn.com
				




Die Magnolia Cabana gibts immer noch  

Na ja, eines Tages organisierte uns der US-Boy eine Flussfahrt zu Einheimischen und diese luden uns (natürlich gegen Bakschisch - Touris halt) zur Cong-soup ein.
Das sind die Riesenmeeresschnecken.
War lecker, wenn auch gewöhnungsbedürftig - Montezumas Rache schlug natürlich zu...

Aber das wars noch nicht.
Dazu gereicht wurde ein gefühlt 4-5 l fassendes riesiges Gurkenglas voll mit eingelegten Zwiebeln.
Gaaanz unten im Bodensatz war in der milchigen Lake eine kleine Pfefferschote (oder so was ähnliches)

Der US-Boy warnte mich noch, ich aber mag Zwiebeln.

Hey, das Zeugs war soooo scharf, dass Lippen und Mund augenblicklich taub wurden und ich alles leer soff, was mir die grölende Menge in die Hand drückte.
Darunter auch eine halbe Flasche selbst gepanschter Rum (oder so was ähnliches).

Da Ende vom Lied war, dass ich strunzbesoffen und schnarchend vom US Boy per Boot  zurückgebracht wurde und danach noch drei  Tage unsäglichen Durst hatte.

100 Belizedollar (heute ca. 50 €, damals etwa 50 Mark) die ich in den Schuhen versteckt hatte, waren natürlich auch weg, genau so wie die Wanderschuhe selbst...

Edit:
Haaa... gefunden!
Greg hieß der Ami.








						Hopkins Inn - A gem on the beach at Hopkins Village
					

The last time I told you a story about Hopkins, I had been on the hunt for mangoes. We may not have found the elusive fruits this year, but there was a gem of a




					mybeautifulbelize.com
				




Gott, sind die alt geworden...   
Die sehen ja genau so grau-weiss aus wie ich...


----------



## AzRa-eL (11. August 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Scharf ist gut.
> 
> Keine Ahnung, ob man hier nur Gerichte oder auch die Storys dazu erzählen darf.
> 
> ...


Ich liebe solche Storys! Von mir aus gerne mit solchen Anekdoten


----------



## psalm64 (11. August 2022)

Klasse Story @compisucher !


----------



## RyzA (11. August 2022)

Heute Mittag gab es bei uns Eierpfannkuchen.
Wahlweise mit Erbeermarmelade, Pflaumenmus, kanadischen Ahornsirup, Nutella, Mandelcreme oder Zimt & Zucker.
Dazu trinken wir immer frische Vollmilch.


----------



## Olstyle (11. August 2022)

Für heute gibt es nur die zweite Hälfte von der gestern gekochten Pfanne, aber für das große Grillen Morgen hab ich schonmal 600g Tomatenbutter und 700g Tzatziki fertig gemacht.


----------



## RyzA (12. August 2022)

Gleich gibt es Ofengemüse mit Wildlachs.


----------



## psalm64 (12. August 2022)

War gerade in der Kantine.
Typisches Freitagsessen: Manta-Platte (und Joghurt mit ein paar Obststückchen als Nachtisch)


----------



## compisucher (12. August 2022)

Bei mir gabs gerade Primitivo:
Wurstsalat & Brezel mit einem Maxl Hellem im Biergarten um die Ecke, dem Bräustüberl vom Schloss Maxlrain


----------



## psalm64 (12. August 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> dem Bräustüberl vom Schloss Maxlrain











						Bräustüberl Maxlrain · Stachöderweg 2, 83104 Tuntenhausen
					

★★★★★ · Brauereischänke




					goo.gl
				



Das da? Nett!


----------



## compisucher (12. August 2022)

Yo, genau das.
Genau 2.500 m vom Arbeitsplatz weg.
Ideale Dienstradlentfernung, um das Helle wieder abzubauen. (KEIN E-Bike, oldfashioned - 3Gang-Torpedo...   )


----------



## chill_eule (13. August 2022)

"Toast Hawaii" 

Und zwar richtig hardcore die 50er Jahre Variante mit billigstem Kochschinken und Toast, Ananas aus der Dose und Scheiblettenkäse 

Oben drauf noch Ketchup, für den _vollendet, veredelten Spitzenkaffeetoast _


----------



## psalm64 (13. August 2022)

Heute Mittag Sparmenu 3:
Köfte Tasche + Pommes + 0,33 L Getränk








						Best of Antep Grill · August-Bebel-Straße 119, 33602 Bielefeld
					

★★★★★ · Imbiss




					goo.gl
				








						Best of Antep Grill
					

Best of Antep Grill bietet Ihnen leckeres Essen und einen hervorragenden Service. Sie können bequem online bestellen und ihr Gericht nach Wahl bei uns vorort oder per Abholung genießen. Für den größeren Hunger bieten wir Ihnen auch einen Catering-Service an. Wir freuen uns auf sie!




					bestofantepgrill.de


----------



## RyzA (13. August 2022)

Heute Mittag hatte ich ein Fertig-Pizza gegessen. 4 Käsesorten.


----------



## psalm64 (13. August 2022)

Irgendwie sagen in meiner Umgebung immer alle, es wird alles immer besser mit mehr Käse...
Kann ich jetzt eher nicht bestätigen.


----------



## chill_eule (13. August 2022)

Lass mich raten @RyzA

"Dr. Oetker Ristorante Quadro Formaggi"?

(War diese Woche bei Edeka für 1,79€ im Angebot, hab meinen TK auch wieder voll gemacht )



psalm64 schrieb:


> es wird alles immer besser mit mehr Käse


Punkt! 
Ich würde sogar Käse noch mit Käse überbacken, falls mein Hausarzt keine Einwände hat 

Aber Jedem das Seine


----------



## RyzA (13. August 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Lass mich raten @RyzA
> 
> "Dr. Oetker Ristorante Quadro Formaggi"?
> 
> (War diese Woche bei Edeka für 1,79€ im Angebot, hab meinen TK auch wieder voll gemacht )


Ne die war es nicht. Irgendso eine andere Marke welche meine Frau mitgebracht hatte. 30 Cm Pizza.
Keine Ahnung wie die hiess habe ich mir nicht gemerkt. Aber schmeckte auch nicht besonders.


----------



## RyzA (14. August 2022)

Heute Mittag machen wir uns Cheeseburger.


----------



## RyzA (15. August 2022)

Heute Mittag gibt es polnische Pierogi. Mit Fleischfüllung und darüber in fett gedünstete Zwiebeln.
Traditionell wie aus der polnischen Küche.


----------



## psalm64 (15. August 2022)

Komme gerade aus der Kantine.
Heute gab es Nasi Goreng (Menü 1) mit extra-Beilage den grünen Bohnen von Menü 2 und Erdbeeren als Nachtisch.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RyzA (16. August 2022)

Heute Mittag gibt es Manta-Platte.


----------



## psalm64 (16. August 2022)

Menü 2
Ungarisches Rindergulasch mit Salat und Salzkartoffeln
Allerdings habe ich die Kartoffeln durch Nudeln ersetzt.


----------



## RyzA (16. August 2022)

Heute Abend gibt es Bruschetta.


----------



## RyzA (17. August 2022)

Heute Mittag gibt es Spaghetti Carbonara.


----------



## HenneHuhn (17. August 2022)

Verabschiedungskuchen (Blech Kuchen Aprikose-Kokos) von Lieblings-KollegX. Hat heute leider den letzten Arbeitstag bei uns 

Aber sehr lecker!


----------



## psalm64 (17. August 2022)

Heute "Mittag" (11 Uhr, also für mich eher Frühstück, erste Mahlzeit des Tages):
Menü 4 Vegan: Business Falafel mit Pfannengemüse, Kräuterquark und Reis


----------



## AzRa-eL (17. August 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Verabschiedungskuchen (Blech Kuchen Aprikose-Kokos) von Lieblings-KollegX. Hat heute leider den letzten Arbeitstag bei uns
> 
> Aber sehr lecker!


Hört sich richtig gut an, wobei ich Aprikose und Kokos mir als Paar nicht so richtig vorstellen kann.


----------



## RyzA (17. August 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Hört sich richtig gut an, wobei ich Aprikose und Kokos mir als Paar nicht so richtig vorstellen kann.


Ich mir auch nicht. 

Aber Aprikosen in einer Currysauce sind lecker.
Oder als Dessert im Griesbrei oder Milchreis.


----------



## chill_eule (17. August 2022)

psalm64 schrieb:


> Business Falafel


In welchem _business_ machen denn die Falafel?


----------



## psalm64 (17. August 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> In welchem _business_ machen denn die Falafel?


Hab ich mich auch schon gefragt...


----------



## RyzA (18. August 2022)

Heute Mittag gab es Hähnchengyros mit Curryreis und Knoblauchcreme.


----------



## Painkiller (18. August 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Erstmal eins:
> 
> Baconstreifen braten oder backen.
> Sonnenblumenkerne rösten.
> ...


Merci!  

Mehr bitte......


----------



## RyzA (18. August 2022)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Merci!


Gerne! 


Painkiller schrieb:


> Mehr bitte......


Einen weiß ich noch ausn Kopp: Paprika und Zwiebeln kleingeschnitten mit Nudeln und Mayo vermengen. Salz und Pfeffer noch ran.
Simpel aber sehr lecker.

*Topic:* Ich bin ein Berlinör! Ne Quatsch... ich esse gerade einen. Nein, nicht jemanden aus Berlin.


----------



## RyzA (19. August 2022)

Es ist noch Knoblauchcreme von gestern da. Deswegen gibt es die heute mit Süßkartoffel-Pommes und Cevapcici.
Letztere mal frisch und nicht aus dem TK Beutel. Die schmecken uns besser. Aber sind auch teurer.


----------



## psalm64 (19. August 2022)

Heute gab es Grill:
Manta-Platte.


----------



## Olstyle (19. August 2022)

Ein paar Tage Urlaub...
Dienstag gab es Peking-Ente,
Vorgestern gab es erst Muscheln und dann Paella Valenciana (nur echt mit Kaninchen  ), Gestern Frittiertes aus der Bucht (also Tintenfische, Gambas und verschiedene Fische) und Heute Spare-Ribs mit Gemüse.


----------



## RyzA (19. August 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Vorgestern gab es erst Muscheln und dann Paella Valenciana (nur echt mit Kaninchen  ),


Paella ? Sind das nicht allemöglichen Küchenreste, von den vergangenen Tagen, wild in eine Pfanne zusammengeschmissen? 


Olstyle schrieb:


> Gestern Frittiertes aus der Bucht (also Tintenfische, Gambas und verschiedene Fische)


Und damit kannst du mich scheuchen. Mit Meeresfrüchten.


----------



## Olstyle (19. August 2022)

Das ist vor allem Reis mit Safran und dazu dann regional unterschiedlich Fisch und Fleisch dazu. Mit Resten hat das wenig zu tun, ich würde aber durchaus sagen dass es mit Eintopf verwandt ist.


----------



## RyzA (20. August 2022)

Fisch und Fleisch geht ja. Aber Meeresfrüchte da ekel ich mich vor.
Ich weiß auch gar nicht warum das "Früchte" heisst? Hat damit gar nichts zu tun.


----------



## RyzA (20. August 2022)

Heute Mittag gibt es selbstgemachte Lasagne.


----------



## RyzA (21. August 2022)

Sonntagsfrühstück mit meiner Frau: Rührei mit Schnittlauch auf Brötchen. Dazu ACE-Saft.

Was es heute Mittag gibt wissen wir noch nicht. Aber wenn der Magen wieder leer ist fällt uns mit Sicherheit was ein.


----------



## Olstyle (21. August 2022)

Gestern gab es Spaghetti mit Gambas, selbst gemacht. Ja @RyzA diese komischen Meeresfrüchte schmecken so manchem, besonders wenn sie in Olivenöl mit Knoblauch, etwas Chili und Petersilie gebraten wurden.


----------



## RyzA (21. August 2022)

@Olstyle : Können sie ja. Wem es schmeckt. 

Wobei ich mal Lust hätte diese Mini-Garnelen aus der Nord - oder Ostsee wieder zu probieren.
Als Kind hatte ich die letzte mal gegessen. Damals waren sie nicht mein Fall.
Aber der Geschmack ändert sich auch mit der Zeit.
Könnte mir gut vorstellen das die auf Brötchen mit Remoulade gut schmecken.
Oder mit Pasta.

Nur Muscheln ausschlürfen oder Schnecken essen kommt für mich nicht Frage.
Tintenfisch mag ich auch nicht.


----------



## Olstyle (21. August 2022)

Bei Austern bin ich auch kein großer Fan. Miesmuscheln werden aber nicht geschlürft sondern sind bissfest und die esse ich sehr gerne im Weißweinsud.
Schnecken hab ich zwar auch schon gegessen, schmecken aber eigentlich nur nach dem Gewürz mit dem sie zubereitet wurden.


----------



## HenneHuhn (21. August 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Wobei ich mal Lust hätte diese Mini-Garnelen aus der Nord - oder Ostsee wieder zu probieren.
> Als Kind hatte ich die letzte mal gegessen. Damals waren sie nicht mein Fall.
> ...



Krabben, du meinst Krabben. Oder "Granaat", wie die Ureinwohner von Bremen und Bremerhaven zu sagen pflegten. Eigentlich sind es Nordseegarnelen. Wie der Name schon sagt, aus der Nordsee 

Aber ja, so ein Krabbenbrötchen wäre jetzt was feines!

@T: Baked Beans, Brötchen, Pott Kaffee dazu.


----------



## psalm64 (21. August 2022)

Meine Frau hat heute Mittag Kartoffeln mit Tomaten-Tunefisch-Soße gemacht.
Ich dazu einen Salat mit Essig/Öl-Dressing.


----------



## RyzA (21. August 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Krabben, du meinst Krabben. Oder "Granaat", wie die Ureinwohner von Bremen und Bremerhaven zu sagen pflegten. Eigentlich sind es Nordseegarnelen. Wie der Name schon sagt, aus der Nordsee


Achso. Ich dachte die gibt es auch in der Ostsee.


----------



## RyzA (22. August 2022)

Heute Mittag gibt es selbstgemachten Kartoffelbrei mit Fischfrikadellen und Senfsoße. Dazu Buttergemüse (Erbsen&Möhren).


----------



## Olstyle (22. August 2022)

Schoko-Overflow: Schoko-Eis mit reinem Schoko-Kern in Schoko-ausgespritzter Waffel mit Schoko überzogen


----------



## psalm64 (22. August 2022)

Gyros-Teller mit Krautsalat und Kroketten.
Grill Olympus Bielefeld kann ich nur empfehlen!


----------



## RyzA (22. August 2022)

psalm64 schrieb:


> Grill Olympus Bielefeld kann ich nur empfehlen!


Bei uns in Herford gibt es auch ein paar gute Griechen.


----------



## RyzA (23. August 2022)

Heute Mittag gibt es Spaghetti mit einer Rahmsauce und Hähnchengeschnetzelten.


----------



## psalm64 (23. August 2022)

Heute doch mal wieder Homeoffice...
Eingefrorene Spaghetti mit Tomatensoße. Das war nict so dolle geworden, also habe ich mir vorher noch ein paar Körner und Nüsse in der Pfanne  geworfen.
Dann noch etwas Kräuterbutter dazu und etwas Pizzagewürz dran, das was ich habe, ist so eine typische italienische Mischung mit Basilikum etc, geht auch für Nudeln...


----------



## HenneHuhn (23. August 2022)

Nachher mache ich mir Veggie (Chicken) Nugget Burger. Entsprechende Nuggets,  simple kleine Burger-Brötchen,  Tomate,  Gurke, Zwiebeln und/oder Röstzwiebeln...  Und ganz wichtig: Mayo + die Currysauce,  die auch im Gasthaus zur Goldenen Möwe verwendet wird. *


*(das einzige dort,  was m. M. n.  ganz gut schmeckt. Bin ja sonst klar Team Bürgerkönig. Und damit ist nicht Louis-Philippe I. gemeint  )


----------



## RyzA (24. August 2022)

Heute Mittag gibt es Lahmacun. Mit gemischten Salat drauf.  Mit Oliven und Schafskäse.
Dazu gut gekühlten Ayran.


----------



## psalm64 (24. August 2022)

Heute in der Kantine danebengegriffen:
Hähnchenschnitzel mit geschmortes Gemüse, Nudeln und Zitronensoße.
Die Soße war nichts...

Post 997. Noch Drei bis die Tausend voll sind. 
Edit: Waaas, die hier in der Rumpelkammer zählen nicht?


----------



## RyzA (24. August 2022)

psalm64 schrieb:


> Edit: Waaas, die hier in der Rumpelkammer zählen nicht?


Jau.   Die likes glaube ich auch nicht.


----------



## psalm64 (24. August 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Jau.   Die likes glaube ich auch nicht.


Doch, die glaube ich schon, ansonsten hätte ich vermutlich keine 513 Likes... Wenn Du mir einen hier gibst, könnten wir es ja mal testen? Aktuell habe ich 513.


----------



## AzRa-eL (24. August 2022)

psalm64 schrieb:


> Doch, die glaube ich schon, ansonsten hätte ich vermutlich keine 513 Likes... Wenn Du mir einen hier gibst, könnten wir es ja mal testen? Aktuell habe ich 513.


Likes werden gezählt


----------



## psalm64 (24. August 2022)

Das erklärt vermutlich auch bei vielen das Verhältnis Posts zu Likes (wie bei mir).


----------



## RyzA (24. August 2022)

psalm64 schrieb:


> Das erklärt vermutlich auch bei vielen das Verhältnis Posts zu Likes (wie bei mir).


Stimmt!


----------



## psalm64 (24. August 2022)

Wir schweifen ab...

Zum Thema:
Snickers (gerade aus dem Snackautomaten gezogen).


----------



## AzRa-eL (24. August 2022)

Gebratene Zucchini in Joghurtsauce,  daneben noch ein Tomaten-Zwiebel-Salat.


----------



## RyzA (24. August 2022)

Bei uns gibt es wieder Bruschetta.


----------



## RyzA (25. August 2022)

Heute Mittag gibt es Chili con Carne mit Nudeln.


----------



## psalm64 (25. August 2022)

Kantine:
Schnitzel mit Pfefferrahmsosse, dicken Pommes und Karotten/Bohnen-Gemüse.
Leider haben vermutlich Geschmacksverstärker in der Soße meine Fructoseintoleranz getriggert... Naja, verlängerte Pause auf dem Klo auf Firmenkosten...


----------



## RyzA (25. August 2022)

psalm64 schrieb:


> Leider haben vermutlich Geschmacksverstärker in der Soße meine Fructoseintoleranz getriggert... Naja, verlängerte Pause auf dem Klo auf Firmenkosten...


Fructoseintoleranz? Ich hatte bisher nur von Laktoseintoleranz gehört. 

Gut das ich so etwas nicht habe. Auch keine Nussallergien usw.

Aber das welche Geschmacksverstärker nicht vertragen und dann Magen/Darmprobleme davon bekommen ist mir bekannt.


----------



## psalm64 (25. August 2022)

__





						Intestinale Fruktoseintoleranz – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				



Bei mir schlägt an:
- Übermäßiger Verzehr von Essen und Getränken mit Süßstoffen, wenn drauf steht: "Enthält eine Phenylalanin-Quelle." So ca. 1/2 Liter Cola light o.Ä. geht gerade noch normalerweise.
- Bestimmte Gemüsesorten und Früchte.
- bestimmte Geschmacksverstärker. Z.B. vertrage ich die meisten Gemüsebrühen nicht, die von Aldi-Nord z.B. geht super.

Edit:
@RyzA
Ist halb so wild. Wenn ich das meide, was ich weiß, geht es ganz gut. Ich kriege zB keine massiven Blähungen etc. Es passiert mir halt nur alle paar Wochen mal, das ich zwei zusätzliche etwas längere Toilettengänge habe, also relativ harmlos.
z.B. darf ich den Karottenkuchen im StarBucks auf KEINEN Fall essen.


----------



## RyzA (26. August 2022)

Champignon-Zwiebel-Toasts mit Gouda überbacken.


----------



## psalm64 (26. August 2022)

Heute Abend:
Grillen beim Chef.


----------



## AzRa-eL (26. August 2022)

Vollkornnudeln in einer Thunfisch-Sahne-Sauce mit einem double caramel Magnum zum Dessert😍


----------



## RyzA (27. August 2022)

Gnocchi mit Fleischwurst (Geflügel) und Ei. Alles in den Pfanne gebraten.
Puh bin ich voll.


----------



## HenneHuhn (27. August 2022)

Miso-Suppe.


----------



## psalm64 (27. August 2022)

Salat mit Frenchdressing. (Beides Fertig aus dem Supermarkt.)


----------



## RyzA (28. August 2022)

Heute Mittag gibt es leckeres Essen von unseren Lieblings-Vietnamesen.  
Vietnamesische Frühlingsrollen (mit Rinderhack). Die besten die ich kenne.
Hauptgang gebratene Nudeln (mit Wokgemüse und Ei), überbackenen Hähnchenfleisch und Erdnusssauce.
Als Nachtisch überbackene Bananen mit Honig.


----------



## psalm64 (28. August 2022)

Gleich geht es zu meiner Mutter.
Geburtstagsgrillen!
(Mein USB-BackUp für die Brandschutzzone: "Elternhaus" läuft schon.)


----------



## psalm64 (28. August 2022)

Abendbrot...
Zwei Brote mit Fleischsalat, eins mit Frischkäse (Geschmacksrichtung India) und eines mit Leberwurst und Mayo.


----------



## RyzA (29. August 2022)

Salami-Peperoni Pizza. Die Ofenfrische von Dr.Oetker.


----------



## psalm64 (29. August 2022)

Heute im Homeoffice aus dem Tiefkühler aufgetaut:
Weißkohlpfanne. (Selbstgemacht. Weißkohl, Kartoffeln, Hackfleisch, Tomatensoße)


----------



## RyzA (29. August 2022)

Geschmorten Kohl mit Gehackten und Kartoffeln habe ich schon immer gerne gessen.


----------



## psalm64 (29. August 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RyzA (30. August 2022)

Heute Mittag gibt es Manta-Platte.


----------



## psalm64 (30. August 2022)

Ein bisschen spät aufgestanden... -> Homeoffice -> Heimische Küche statt Kantine.
Ich denke ich gehe gleich rüber zum türkischen Bäcker und hole mir ein paar Brötchen zum Belegen und einen Sesamring als Nachtisch.

Tante Edith sagt:
Ich mag den Bäcker... 2x Käsebrötchen und ein Sesamring... 3€ !



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olstyle (30. August 2022)

Mal wieder selbst gekocht statt Extern/Tiefkühl: Schweine-Geschnetzeltes mit Zucchini in Ingwer-Chili Sauce, dazu Basmati.


----------



## psalm64 (30. August 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Mal wieder selbst gekocht statt Extern/Tiefkühl: Schweine-Geschnetzeltes mit Zucchini in Ingwer-Chili Sauce, dazu Basmati.


Abgesehen vom Zuccchini hört sich das für mich super an.


----------



## AzRa-eL (30. August 2022)

Vollkornreis mit Köfte und Bauernsalat.


----------



## chill_eule (30. August 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Vollkornreis mit Köfte und Bauernsalat.


Lol, ich war gedanklich eben beim "now drinking" thread und dachte nur so _WTF!?_ 
Obwohl, mittlerweile kann man ja alles als "smoothie" vermarkten


----------



## RyzA (30. August 2022)

Heute Abend gibt es einen "Strammen Max". Oder auch zwei.


----------



## AzRa-eL (30. August 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Vollkornreis mit Köfte und Bauernsalat.


@chill_eule ich bin ja für vieles zu haben, aber das hier als Smoothie... da bin ich raus


----------



## HenneHuhn (30. August 2022)

Heute zum gefühlt ersten Mal seit Wochen wieder gekocht. Resteverwertung, rote Linsensuppe mit Paprika, Zwiebeln, Frühlingszwiebeln.


----------



## HenneHuhn (31. August 2022)

Isst denn hier niemand mehr was? Jetzt muss ich nen Doppelpost machen... Da seht ihr, wozu ihr mich bringt!!! 1!!!elf 

@T: afghanisches Frühstücksgebäck. Man stelle sich ein flaches, kompaktes und etwas trockeneres Milchbrötchen vor. Mit schwarzem Sesam oben drauf.


----------



## compisucher (31. August 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Isst denn hier niemand mehr was? Jetzt muss ich nen Doppelpost machen... Da seht ihr, wozu ihr mich bringt!!! 1!!!elf


Ich kann dir meine Frühstücksbox mit Käsebrötchen anbieten.
Wäre aber im Normalfall hier kaum erwähnenswert...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RyzA (31. August 2022)

Heute Mittag gibt es bei uns Spaghetti mit einer Champigon-Rahmsauce mit Gehackten und Kräutern.


----------



## AzRa-eL (31. August 2022)

Hab eben einfach nur Pistazien zum Frühstück gegessen 😅


----------



## psalm64 (31. August 2022)

Kantine: Poke-Bowl mit Hähnchenbruststreifen.


----------



## der_yappi (31. August 2022)

(Ein) Schwäbisches Nationalgericht

*Linsa mit Spätzle un Saidawürschdle*


----------



## RyzA (1. September 2022)

Den Rest Nasi-Goreng von heute Mittag.


----------



## HenneHuhn (1. September 2022)

Kleiner gemischter Salat und eine Börekschnecke mit Hackfleischfüllung.


----------



## RyzA (2. September 2022)

Ich habe einen neuen leckeren Joghurt entdeckt, welcher es geschmacklich mit den Sahne-Joghurts von Zott aufnehmen kann: Mascarpone Joghurt auf Sauerkirsche. Mega lecker! 

Und heute Mittag gibt es Senfeier mit Salzkartoffeln.


----------



## AzRa-eL (2. September 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich habe einen neuen leckeren Joghurt entdeckt, welcher es geschmacklich mit den Sahne-Joghurts von Zott aufnehmen kann: Mascarpone Joghurt auf Sauerkirsche. Mega lecker!


Wow, klingt mega! Ich liebe eh Mascarpone. Muss ich mal probieren! Danke für's Teilen😘


----------



## seventyseven (2. September 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die letzte gekochte Mahlzeit für die nächste Zeit. Hab ich letzte Woche gemacht.
Griechischer Tomatenreis ohne Zwiebeln, mit Erbsen, mit falschem Reis und mit einem zugemischten Block Feta   Hühnchen eingelegt in Knobi, Paprika Joghurt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Burrito Bowl mit Chorizo und Avocadosalat (Mit Guacamole sicher noch besser gewesen als ohnehin schon)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Rahmporree mit Laugenknödel



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Maultaschen mit selbstgemachter (viel zu Scharfer ) Tomatensoße



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schweinebraten, Süßkartoffel und Honig-Thymian Bohnen


----------



## RyzA (2. September 2022)

@seventyseven : Sieht alles lecker aus und würde ich auch essen (ausser die zu scharfe Tomatensauce ). Aber was ist denn "falscher Reis"? Habe ja noch nie gehört.


----------



## seventyseven (2. September 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> @seventyseven : Sieht alles lecker aus und würde ich auch essen (ausser die zu scharfe Tomatensauce ). Aber was ist denn "falscher Reis"? Habe ja noch nie gehört.


Jasmin klebt mehr als Basmati und ich nehme Lieber Basmati dafür, den ich nicht hatte.


----------



## RyzA (2. September 2022)

Heute Abend gibt es wieder Bruschetta.


----------



## AzRa-eL (2. September 2022)

seventyseven schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Du hast es ja richtig drauf! Das sieht alles super köstlich aus


----------



## RyzA (3. September 2022)

Heute Mittag gibt es Sahne-Matjes-Hering mit Pellkartoffeln.


----------



## Adi1 (3. September 2022)

Der Nächste, welcher dafür sorgt,
das die Meere ausgeplündert werden ...


----------



## RyzA (3. September 2022)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Der Nächste, welcher dafür sorgt,
> das die Meere ausgeplündert werden ...


Wir essen einmal die Woche Fisch. Da habe ich kein schlechtes Gewissen.


----------



## HenneHuhn (3. September 2022)

Faul gewesen nach nem Fußballnachmittag mit Freunden. Pizza bestellt mit Hähnchengyros, Zwiebeln und Tzaziki. Dazu einen Hamburger und einen Chickenburger. Die halbe Pizza bleibt dann für das Frühstück morgen


----------



## RyzA (3. September 2022)

Ich mache mir erstmal ein paar Hawai-Toasts.


----------



## AzRa-eL (3. September 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Die halbe Pizza bleibt dann für das Frühstück morgen


Pizza ist eins der wenigen Nahrungsmittel, die immer schmecken; warm, kalt, morgens, mittags, abends🤤


----------



## Olstyle (4. September 2022)

Spiegelei "sunny side down" auf Toast.


----------



## chill_eule (4. September 2022)

So gehört sich auch ein Spiegelei 
Deswegen bestelle ich auch nie irgendwo Spiegelei, die servieren immer nur diesen Glibber


----------



## RyzA (4. September 2022)

Ich esse nur beidseitig angebratene Spiegeleier.

Manchmal zeigen die im Fernsehen wie die Köche Rührei machen.
Das ist mir teilweise auch noch zu glibberig.
Trocken und krümelig sollt es auch nicht sein.
Aber irgendwo dazwischen.

Und das Frühstücks-Ei sollte vom Eigelb aussen etwas fest sein und im Innereien flüssig.
Dann ist es für mich perfekt.


----------



## chill_eule (4. September 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Innereien flüssig.


Igitt, flüssige Innereien?
So ein Schweinkram


----------



## RyzA (4. September 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Igitt, flüssige Innereien?
> So ein Schweinkram


Ups.   Ich meinte "Inneren".


----------



## chill_eule (4. September 2022)

Schade....
Auch google findet nur smoothie Rezepte, die gut _für_ die Leber sind, aber keine *mit* Leber


----------



## RyzA (4. September 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Schade....
> Auch google findet nur smoothie Rezepte, die gut _für_ die Leber sind, aber keine *mit* Leber


Oder sowas hier: Lebertran ? 

Topic: Heute Mittag gibt es Hähnchenkeulen mit Ofengemüse.


----------



## AzRa-eL (4. September 2022)

Menemen


----------



## RyzA (4. September 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Menemen


Lecker! Kann  meine Frau auch gut machen.

Wobei mir fällt gerade ein das wir noch Sucuk haben. Schmeckt auch gut mit Ei.


----------



## RyzA (5. September 2022)

Heute Mittag gibt es Spaghetti mit Spinat und Knoblauch.


----------



## Olstyle (5. September 2022)

Das pikante Paprik-Hähnchen ist gerade im Backofen.


----------



## HenneHuhn (5. September 2022)

Gleich gibt es Rührei mit veganer "Chorizo"


 (mit wem auch immer ich damals über die Handelsbezeichnungen vegetarischer/veganer "Fleischplagiate" diskutiert habe: du hattest Recht, vieles ist immer noch sehr ähnlich benannt. Auch wenn ich trotzdem keine allzu große Verwechslungsgefahr sehe.)


----------



## chill_eule (5. September 2022)

Ich glaube an der Diskussion war ich auch beteiligt ^^

Warum machst du ausgerechnet vegane chorizo in dein Rührei?


----------



## AzRa-eL (5. September 2022)

@HenneHuhn wo hast du die vegane Chorizo her?


----------



## HenneHuhn (5. September 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Ich glaube an der Diskussion war ich auch beteiligt ^^
> 
> Warum machst du ausgerechnet vegane chorizo in dein Rührei?


Weil mir die halt im örtlichen Rewe vor die Flinte (also den Einkaufswagen) gelaufen ist. Womit dann auch schon dem @AzRa-eL seine Frage beantwortet sein tut. 

Ich esse ja mittlerweile recht wenig Fleisch und probiere gerne mal "Plagiate" aus. Weil manche (!) echt lecker sind. Ob die nun "nur" vegetarisch oder gleich vegan sind, ist mir erstmal ziemlich wumpe  (abgesehen davon, dass ich bei veganem Stuff halt nie Laktase-Tabletten einwerfen muss  )


----------



## RyzA (5. September 2022)

Zwei BiFi-Ranger.


----------



## chill_eule (5. September 2022)

Ich hau mir gleich 4 Stücke Hähnchen in die Pfanne (no offense @HenneHuhn  )

2x Hähnchenoberkeulen-Steak mariniert mit Paprika "Pustza" irgendwas ^^
2x Hähnchenbrust-Steak mit Kräutermarinade

Dazu gibt es ein Block House Knobibaguette, aufgepimpt mit Mozzarella.


----------



## HenneHuhn (5. September 2022)

@chill_eule Die Rache unserer gefiederten Verwandten wird gar schröcklich sein, eines Tages! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FQMbXvn2RNI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Odie0506 (5. September 2022)

Vorspeise Cheesburger, 
Hauptspeise Zwiebel-Champignon-Schnitzel mit Salat und Fritten,
Nachspeise Pizza


----------



## RyzA (5. September 2022)

Oliven in Knoblauch-Paprika Marinade eingelegt.


----------



## AzRa-eL (6. September 2022)

Odie0506 schrieb:


> Vorspeise Cheesburger,
> Hauptspeise Zwiebel-Champignon-Schnitzel mit Salat und Fritten,
> Nachspeise Pizza


Wie schaffst du das alles?!


----------



## RyzA (6. September 2022)

Ich esse heute auch wieder Pizza.
Fahre im Moment voll auf Salami-Peperoni ab.


----------



## RyzA (7. September 2022)

Mezzelune (Ravioli Tirolesi)  mit Pilzfüllung und Butter darüber.


----------



## AzRa-eL (7. September 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Mezzelune (Ravioli Tirolesi)  mit Pilzfüllung und Butter darüber.


Hört sich ja super lecker an. Kannte diese Ravioli noch gar nicht.


----------



## RyzA (8. September 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Hört sich ja super lecker an. Kannte diese Ravioli noch gar nicht.


Die schmecken echt gut.  

Topic: Mehrkornbrötchen mit Salami.


----------



## Olstyle (8. September 2022)

Geplatzte Kohlroulade mit Kartoffeln ist gerade in Arbeit.


----------



## RyzA (8. September 2022)

Heute Mittag gab es bei uns Djuvec Reis mit Cevapcici und Knoblauchcreme.


----------



## chill_eule (8. September 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Geplatzte Kohlroulade


Im gastronomischen _Neusprech_ nennt man das dann ganz neunmalschlau einfach:

Dekonstruiert


----------



## Olstyle (8. September 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Im gastronomischen _Neusprech_ nennt man das dann ganz neunmalschlau einfach:
> 
> Dekonstruiert


Oder so. Ich nenne es vor allem faul.
Warum Rouladen wickeln wenn es genau so gut schmeckt den Kohl zum Hack klein dazu zu schnibbeln?


----------



## RyzA (8. September 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Warum Rouladen wickeln wenn es genau so gut schmeckt den Kohl zum Hack klein dazu zu schnibbeln?


Machen wir auch öfter. Nennen wir dann Kohl-Gehacktes-Pfanne.
Schmeckt mit Kartoffeln gut. Aber auch mit Nudeln.


----------



## AzRa-eL (8. September 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Heute Mittag gab es bei uns Djuvec Reis mit Cevapcici und Knoblauchcreme.


Bei deinen Essgewohnheiten und der Hintergrundinfo, dass dein Papa nicht näher bekannten Migrationshintergrund haben soll, verwette ich meinen jugoslawischen Aršch darauf, dass du Türke oder auch irgendein Yugo Betrugo bist


----------



## RyzA (9. September 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Bei deinen Essgewohnheiten und der Hintergrundinfo, dass dein Papa nicht näher bekannten Migrationshintergrund haben soll, verwette ich meinen jugoslawischen Aršch darauf, dass du Türke oder auch irgendein Yugo Betrugo bist


Möglich.  

Ich mag italienisch, jugoslawisch, griechisch, türkisch und arabisch sehr gerne.
Aber auch die nördlicheren Küchen. Bin eben halb-halb.

Wir haben noch soviel Reis von gestern übrig das wir den heute nochmal essen.
Aber mit Hähnchenschnitzel.


----------



## AzRa-eL (9. September 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Möglich.
> 
> Ich mag italienisch, jugoslawisch, griechisch, türkisch und arabisch sehr gerne.
> Aber auch die nördlicheren Küchen. Bin eben halb-halb.


Sag doch einfach "Ich mag *ESSEN!*"


----------



## RyzA (9. September 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Sag doch einfach "Ich mag *ESSEN!*"


Schon immer. Nur früher bin ich davon nicht dick geworden.


----------



## Olstyle (9. September 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Machen wir auch öfter. Nennen wir dann Kohl-Gehacktes-Pfanne.
> Schmeckt mit Kartoffeln gut. Aber auch mit Nudeln.


Mit Nudeln hab ich mir gar nicht so gut vorgestellt, aber funzt 1A  .(1 Kohlkopf + 500g Hack für eine Person hält noch ein bisschen  )


----------



## Mahoy (9. September 2022)

Selbstgemachte Falafel, kräftig gewürzt nach afghanischer Art.


----------



## RyzA (9. September 2022)

Ein Stück Marzipan-Torte.


----------



## AzRa-eL (9. September 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ein Stück Marzipan-Torte.


Bitte das Rezept! Ich könnte in Marzipan baden.


----------



## RyzA (9. September 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Bitte das Rezept! Ich könnte in Marzipan baden.


Die ist von "Coppenrath & Wiese".


----------



## chill_eule (9. September 2022)

Chicken Wings mit Honig Würzung, Mozzarella Sticks mit scharfem Dip, ein Knobibaguette wandern nach und nach in den Ofen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (9. September 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Chicken Wings mit Honig Würzung, Mozzarella Sticks mit scharfem Dip, ein Knobibaguette wandern nach und nach in den Ofen.


Almost same: Hähnchenschenkel in einer Honigwürzung gebraten und Salat.


----------



## Adi1 (10. September 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Manchmal zeigen die im Fernsehen wie die Köche Rührei machen.
> Das ist mir teilweise auch noch zu glibberig.
> Trocken und krümelig sollt es auch nicht sein.
> Aber irgendwo dazwischen.
> ...


dann bekommt man das schon hin,
mit Zwiebeln, etwas Salami angebraten,
verfeinert mit Petersilie ...
... und verfuttert mit butterbestrichener Vollkornbrontrinde.

Hm, lecker


----------



## Olstyle (10. September 2022)

Waffelfrühstück


----------



## Olstyle (10. September 2022)

Mixed Pakoras und Lamm Tika frisch aus dem Tandoori-Ofen


----------



## RyzA (10. September 2022)

Arme Ritter. Schon lange nicht mehr gegessen.


----------



## RyzA (11. September 2022)

Heute Mittag gibt es selbstgemachte Börek.
Allerdings nicht mit Yufta sondern Hefeteig.
Wahlweise mit Schafskäse und Kräutern. Oder Rinderhack-Mischung.

Zutaten mit Käse:


Schafskäse
8 Kräuter-Mischung
Ei
Olivenöl

Zutaten mit Rinderhack :
(Spezialrezept meiner Frau)

Rinderhack
Zwiebeln
Knoblauch
Salz
Pfeffer
Kreuzkümmel
Ein paar Spritzer Maggi Würze
Etwas Vegeta

Bevor die Börek in den Backofen kommen werden sie noch mit Eigelb bestrichen und Sesamkörnern bestreut.


----------



## seventyseven (11. September 2022)

Ich hab heute alles zusammengesucht was irgendwie zusammenpasst und trotz Schmerzen in der Hand gekocht.
Habs einfach nicht mehr ausgehalten Toast mit X zu Essen 

Da ich immer Hack (gefroren), Nudeln, Zwiebeln und Tomatensauce da habe war die Entscheidung auch nicht zu schwer. Käse habe ich leider nur Scheiben da aber ich wollte unbedingt haben.

Habe in letzter Zeit einfach zu viele Kochvideos auf Youtube gesehen da gings mit mir durch.  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AzRa-eL (11. September 2022)

seventyseven schrieb:


> Ich hab heute alles zusammengesucht was irgendwie zusammenpasst und trotz Schmerzen in der Hand gekocht.
> Habs einfach nicht mehr ausgehalten Toast mit X zu Essen
> 
> Da ich immer Hack (gefroren), Nudeln, Zwiebeln und Tomatensauce da habe war die Entscheidung auch nicht zu schwer. Käse habe ich leider nur Scheiben da aber ich wollte unbedingt haben.
> ...


Immer noch besser, als was ich mit zwei gesunden Händen hinbekommen kann😂


----------



## RyzA (12. September 2022)

Manti mit Joghurt und roter Paprikasauce.


----------



## HenneHuhn (12. September 2022)

Omelette mit gebratenen Zwiebeln und Feta, dazu ein Brötchen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (12. September 2022)

Zwei gekochte Eier mit roten Paprikastreifen, Tomaten und Gurken.


----------



## chill_eule (12. September 2022)

Gleich gibts wieder "Leberkäse-Toast" 

Das "Rezept" steht irgendwo weiter vorne schon mal


----------



## Dima1995 (12. September 2022)

Nen schönen Zitronen Rührkuchen


----------



## seventyseven (13. September 2022)

Ich hatte einen (100%) Veganen Long Chicken und einen Normalen.

Da ist keinerlei Unterschied.


----------



## RyzA (13. September 2022)

Long Chicken ist mein Lieblingsburger bei Burger King.

Meine Frau hat aber schon paarmal Chickenburger selber gemacht. Schmecken fast noch besser.


----------



## AzRa-eL (13. September 2022)

Schade, dass es bei uns so wenige Burger King gibt. Dafür Mc's an jeder 2. Ecke.


----------



## chill_eule (13. September 2022)

Mehr _Subways_ braucht das Land auch, kann da die Regierung nicht endlich mal was unternehmen?


----------



## RyzA (13. September 2022)

Subways haben wir hier auch einen in Herford.
Ist nicht schlecht. Die Cookies da sind sehr lecker. Am liebsten die Sorte "Macadamia".  
Aber "Croque Express" war noch deutlich besser. Leider gibt es die jetzt nur noch in Bielefeld.


----------



## AzRa-eL (13. September 2022)

Subway geht leider nicht mehr für mich. Hab hier sogar einen in 5 min. Entfernung. Als die Kette neu war in DE, vor ca. 18 Jahren, habe ich fast jeden Tag dort gegessen, jetzt kriege ich nur Bauchschmerzen sobald ich an ein Baguette denke...


----------



## HenneHuhn (13. September 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Mehr _Subways_ braucht das Land auch, kann da die Regierung nicht endlich mal was unternehmen?



Subway ist nicht schlecht, hat aber finde ich eines der miesesten Preis-Leistungsverhältnisse was Fast Food angeht.

Wobei ich auch bei BK und McD diese ganzen Superspezialburger nicht verstehe, die dann 8€ oder so kosten.

@T:
(vegane) Currywurst-Pommes und als Nachtisch ein Kanelbrötchen


----------



## AzRa-eL (13. September 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Kanelbrötchen


Hört sich lecker an! Was neues gelernt  

Bei uns gibt's gleich Vollkorn-Spaghetti mit Garnelen in Sahnesauce.


----------



## chill_eule (13. September 2022)

Da ich noch Reste habe:


chill_eule schrieb:


> Gleich gibts wieder "Leberkäse-Toast"
> 
> Das "Rezept" steht irgendwo weiter vorne schon mal


----------



## RyzA (13. September 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Da ich noch Reste habe:


Und wenn ich das Rezept gar nicht haben will? 

Edit: Ich mag kein Leberkäse. Aber meine Frau und mein Sohn. 

Trotzdem guten Hunger!


----------



## Olstyle (13. September 2022)

Gleich gibt es Ente mit rotem Curry vom Asia Imbiss. Wenn ich gegen 20 Uhr nach Hause komme schwindet dann doch die Lust selbst zu kochen.


----------



## RyzA (13. September 2022)

Selbstgemachte Schinken-Käse-Twister aus Blätterteig.


----------



## RyzA (14. September 2022)

Heute Mittag gibt es selbstgemachte Hühnersuppe mit Nudeln.

In die Suppe kommt rein:


Wasser
2 Hähnchenkeulen
Lauch
Karotten
Zwiebeln
Petersilie
Salz
Pfeffer
Brühe

Mit selbstgemachten Eierstich schmeckt das nochmal besser.


----------



## seventyseven (14. September 2022)

Die Tage gibt es etwas tolles... hab auch über 60€ in Zutaten geballert   Denke wird Freitag Mittag zubereitet.


----------



## RyzA (14. September 2022)

Diverse Antipasti.
Getrocknete Tomaten, Oliven und mit Frischkäse gefüllte Paprikaschoten.


----------



## RyzA (15. September 2022)

Heute Mittag bestellen wir Pizza. Beim pakistanisch-polnischen Pizzeria-Betreiber welche als Juniorchef den Laden übernommen hat. Die schmeckt aber wie beim Italiener.

Ich nehme eine Hawai-Pizza.
Mein Sohn Chicken-Curry Pizza.
Meine Frau mit Pilzen und Schinken.


----------



## HenneHuhn (15. September 2022)

Hachja, die guten alten Klassiker der traditionellen italienischen Pizza-Kunst. Hawaii und Curry-Chicken


----------



## Olstyle (15. September 2022)

Heute Mittag gab es nach der ganze Döner Diskussion im Nebenthread auch für mich mal welchen. Der Laden war die Empfehlung eines Kollegen, der Döner aus Kalb in frisch gebackenem Dürüm für 8€ (normale Pide-Tasche 6€).


----------



## RyzA (16. September 2022)

Heute Mittag gibt es bei uns Eierpfannkuchen.
Wahlweise mit:


Erdbeermarmelade
Pflaumenmus
Nutella
Mandelcreme
Kanadischen Ahornsirup
Zimt & Zucker

Dazu ne Tasse frische Vollmilch.


----------



## seventyseven (16. September 2022)

Vorwort:

Ich hätte euch gerne, hier und heute, ein perfektes Gericht präsentiert.
Leider geht nicht immer alles nach Plan. Die Form hat nicht nur unten ein Wärmeverteilsystem (damit wahrscheinlich auch Wärmer), sondern auch mein Ofen wird wärmer wird als er soll.
Die Meatballs waren leider zu Heiß geworden und sind aufgegangen, als ich mit der Soße beschäftigt war.

Nun das Gericht:

Sweet & Spicy Korean Barbecue-Style Meatballs (by Chef John von Foodwishes.com basierend auf einem NY Times Rezept)

Meatballs: Rinderhack, Gochujang Paste, Salz, Schwarzer Pfeffer, Soja Soße, deaktivierter Ingwer (In Reisessig)
Knoblauch, Frühlingszwiebel, Cracker (Ritz-Cracker in meinem Fall, gibt es im Edeka)

BBQ-Soße: Knoblauch, Reisessig, Ingwer, Fleischbrühe, Brauner Zucker, Sojasoße, Gochujang Paste, Sesam Öl, Sriracha und mit Maisstärke verdickt.

Am Ende mit geröstetem Sesam und Frühlingszwiebeln garniert und mit Reis serviert.

*Rezept*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RyzA (16. September 2022)

Hauptsache es hat geschmeckt. Liest sich auf jeden Fall sehr gut. 

Und wo du "Ritz" Cracker erwähnst: die haben wir heute auch gekauft. Darauf mache ich Lachs und Meerrettich. Auch sehr lecker.

*Edit:* Mit Frischkäse sind die noch leckerer als mit Meerrettich.


----------



## RyzA (17. September 2022)

Heute Mittag machen wir uns Chicken-Cheeseburger selber.

Darauf kommt:


Mayonaise
Hähnchenbrust-Filet  (dünn geschnitten und vorher in der Pfanne gebraten und gut gewürzt)
Cheddar Käse
Salat
Tomate

Das kommt auf fluffige und frische Burger-Buns. Guten Appetit!


----------



## Olstyle (17. September 2022)

Brot mit Ajvar😋


----------



## RyzA (18. September 2022)

Heute Mittag gibt es Hackbraten mit Semmelknödel, Bratensauce und Rotkohl.


----------



## RyzA (19. September 2022)

Heute Mittag gab es Fischstäbchen mit Kartoffeln, Sauce Hollandaise und Spargel.


----------



## chill_eule (19. September 2022)

Flammkuchen

Von Mama


----------



## AzRa-eL (19. September 2022)

Thunfisch-Salat mit Remoulade🙂


----------



## RyzA (20. September 2022)

Spaghetti mit Tomaten-Pesto.


----------



## RyzA (20. September 2022)

Ein Stück selbstgemachten Apfelkuchen von meiner Frau.


----------



## HenneHuhn (20. September 2022)

Lammfilets, dazu gebratene Shiitake und Austernpilze, in der Pfanne karamellisierte Cherrytomaten und ein Oliven-Ciabatta.


----------



## compisucher (21. September 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Lammfilets, dazu gebratene Shiitake und Austernpilze, in der Pfanne karamellisierte Cherrytomaten und ein Oliven-Ciabatta.


Sternekoch?


----------



## RyzA (21. September 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Sternekoch?


Ich glaube nicht das er das selber gekocht hat.  

Bei uns gibt es heute ne Manta-Platte.


----------



## HenneHuhn (21. September 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht das er das selber gekocht hat.
> 
> [...]



Traust du mir so wenig zu?  Doch, selbst gekocht.

Marinierte Lammfilets vom Fleischer, alles andere aus dem Supermarkt. Und eigentlich super einfach.

Die Pilze putzen, etwas Zwiebel kleinwürfeln, eine Knoblauchzehe halbieren. Butter und neutrales Öl in die Pfanne, alles bei mittlerer Hitze anbraten, mit Schnittlauch, Salz und Pfeffer würzen. Währenddessen die Lammfilets in einer zweiten Pfanne bei hoher Temperatur etwa 2 Minuten rundherum anbraten, danach 5 Minuten auf einem Teller abgedeckt warmstellen, damit sich die Fleischsäfte wieder schön verteilen vor dem Anschneiden. In der noch heissen Pfanne die halbierten Kirschtomaten ganz kurz anbraten, ein bisschen Zucker drüber und ein paar Mal durchschwenken. Und das Ciabatte in der Zwischenzeit nochmal kurz im Ofen aufbacken (oder ganz aufbacken, je nach dem was man für eins gekauft hat).

Und dann ist das ganze schon fertig. Halbe Stunde insgesamt und für zwei Personen weniger Kosten als ein "normaler" Restaurantbesuch. (ich glaube 28€ insgesamt für Fleisch, Pilze, Brot und Tomaten)


----------



## RyzA (21. September 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Traust du mir so wenig zu?  Doch, selbst gekocht.


Hat sich leicht dekadent nach Restaurant angehört. 

28 Euro? Davon machen wir 2-3 Mahlzeiten.


----------



## HenneHuhn (21. September 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Hat sich leicht dekadent nach Restaurant angehört.
> 
> 28 Euro? Davon machen wir 2-3 Mahlzeiten.



Aber ihr geht ja offensichtlich auch häufiger mal essen. Wie viel zahlt ihr da?


----------



## AzRa-eL (21. September 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Traust du mir so wenig zu?  Doch, selbst gekocht.
> 
> Marinierte Lammfilets vom Fleischer, alles andere aus dem Supermarkt. Und eigentlich super einfach.
> 
> ...


Hab mir mal ein Lesezeichen gelegt. Ist genau mein Geschmack👍


----------



## Olstyle (21. September 2022)

Ich fand das jetzt nicht so unrealistisch das Lamm selbst zu braten  .


----------



## AzRa-eL (21. September 2022)

Ja, hat sich alles "fancier" angehört, als es tatsächlich ist. Mehr als in der Pfanne/Ofen braten ist da nicht. RyzA schob wohl voll den Film 😂


----------



## RyzA (21. September 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Aber ihr geht ja offensichtlich auch häufiger mal essen. Wie viel zahlt ihr da?


Wir gehen nicht oft essen. Einmal die Woche bestellen wir was.

Da bezahlen wir für 3 Pizzen z.B. 21 Euro.
Nudelgerichten pro Portion ungefähr das selbe.
Gyrosteller vom Griechen kostet 10 Euro. Also bei 3 Personen 30 Euro.

Im griechen Restaurant kann ein Teller schon mal 16-18 Euro kosten.
Und Mittagsbuffet beim Chinesen kostet 10 Euro.

Achja: Und Lamm mag ich nicht. 



AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Ja, hat sich alles "fancier" angehört, als es tatsächlich ist. Mehr als in der Pfanne/Ofen braten ist da nicht. RyzA schob wohl voll den Film 😂


Es hat etwas spießiges.


----------



## HenneHuhn (21. September 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Ja, hat sich alles "fancier" angehört, als es tatsächlich ist. Mehr als in der Pfanne/Ofen braten ist da nicht. RyzA schob wohl voll den Film 😂



Klar klingt es much more fancy, wenn man es wie in einer Speisekarte aufschreibt 
Mir fehlen aber tatsächlich Zeit und Equipment um wirklich fancy zu kochen. Und außerdem bevorzuge ich es auch simpel - versuche dann aber mit einfachen Mitteln das Maximum an Geschmack und Genuss aus den wenigen und in der Regel nicht sonderlich abgehobenen Zutaten rauszuholen.

@RyzA: siehste - das Ganze hat pro Person also weniger gekostet als der Hellas-Teller im Restaurant Akropolis! 
Und: spießig?  Ich glaube, da haben wir völlig unterschiedliche Assoziationen...


----------



## AzRa-eL (21. September 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> versuche dann aber mit einfachen Mitteln das Maximum an Geschmack und Genuss aus den wenigen und in der Regel nicht sonderlich abgehobenen Zutaten rauszuholen.


Und mit der richtigen Kombination + Machart ist meistens jede Menge rauszuholen. Komischerweise haben für mich manchmal Gerichte mit  gefühlt nur 3-4 Zutaten mit am besten geschmeckt.


----------



## RyzA (21. September 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> @RyzA: siehste - das Ganze hat pro Person also weniger gekostet als der Hellas-Teller im Restaurant Akropolis!


Wenn man den einfachen Gyrosteller nimmt sind es ungefähr 13-14 Euro. 
Aber zum Griechen ins Restaurant gehe ich ungefähr 4 mal im Jahr.


HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Und: spießig?  Ich glaube, da haben wir völlig unterschiedliche Assoziationen...


Es klingt auf jeden Fall gehobener.


Nein, etwas Spaß muß ja sein.
Besser als wenn man Billigfleisch kauft.

Und ein Fan von weniger Zutaten bin ich auch.


----------



## seventyseven (22. September 2022)

Garlic Noodles

Sojasoße, Oyster-Fishsoße, 12 gestampfte Zehen Knoblauch, 2EL Butter, gut gesalzte Spaghetti, Nudelwasser, TL Gochujang und sehr sehr viel Parmesan.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und hier nochmal als Variation mit Bacon von gestern  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RyzA (22. September 2022)

seventyseven schrieb:


> 12 gestampfte Knollen Knoblauch


OMG 

Zu dir kommt kein Vampir.


----------



## seventyseven (22. September 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> OMG
> 
> Zu dir kommt kein Vampir.


In dem Rezeptvideo benutzt er kleine... Meine Waren so dick wie mein Daumen


----------



## Mahoy (22. September 2022)

Hähnchenfilet in Soja-Joghurt-Soße gebacken und superscharf gewürzt, dazu Broccoli und Semmelknödel.

Eine schräge Komposition, aber wahnsinnig lecker. Gestern Abend zubereitet, heute vertilgt.


----------



## compisucher (22. September 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Die Pilze putzen, etwas Zwiebel kleinwürfeln, eine Knoblauchzehe halbieren. Butter und neutrales Öl in die Pfanne, alles bei mittlerer Hitze anbraten, mit Schnittlauch, Salz und Pfeffer würzen. Währenddessen die Lammfilets in einer zweiten Pfanne bei hoher Temperatur etwa 2 Minuten rundherum anbraten, danach 5 Minuten auf einem Teller abgedeckt warmstellen, damit sich die Fleischsäfte wieder schön verteilen vor dem Anschneiden. In der noch heissen Pfanne die halbierten Kirschtomaten ganz kurz anbraten, ein bisschen Zucker drüber und ein paar Mal durchschwenken. Und das Ciabatte in der Zwischenzeit nochmal kurz im Ofen aufbacken (oder ganz aufbacken, je nach dem was man für eins gekauft hat).


Merci fürs Rezept, wird nachgeeifert.


----------



## RyzA (22. September 2022)

Sesamring mit Butter


----------



## AzRa-eL (22. September 2022)

seventyseven schrieb:


> In dem Rezeptvideo benutzt er kleine... Meine Waren so dick wie mein Daumen


Find ich gut. In Knobi könnt ick baden!


----------



## soulstyle (22. September 2022)

Güvec mit Hähnchen und Pide.

Morgen gibts Pommes mit Geflügel Currywurst, ich freu mich schon.


----------



## seventyseven (22. September 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Find ich gut. In Knobi könnt ick baden!


Morgen gibts nochmal eine Variante mit richtiger Oystersauce und Frühlingszwiebel wenn ich einkaufen gehen sollte.


----------



## RyzA (23. September 2022)

Selbstgemachte Pizza. Auch den Hefeteig.
Mit passierten Tomaten, Schinken, Salami, Zwiebeln, Champignons und Gouda.
Gewürzt mit Oregano und Basilikum. Salz ist da genug drin in den Zutaten.
2 Bleche für heute und Morgen.


----------



## seventyseven (24. September 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Diesmal mit 18 Zehen


----------



## RyzA (25. September 2022)

Bei uns gibt es heute Mittag Ofengemüse mit Schweinen-Nackensteaks und Knoblauchcreme.
Aber da drin sind 4-5 Knoblauchzehen. Und  nicht 18.


----------



## HenneHuhn (25. September 2022)

Heute Vormittag war ich auf nem Brunch/Sektfrühstück (*hicks*), zu dem ich selbstgemachten Hummus (https://www.schuesselglueck.de/perfekten-hummus-selber-machen/) mitgebracht habe. Alles sehr nice, teilweise vegane Ersatzkreationen, die auch mir dann zu skurril waren... (veganes Rührei). Und nun gibt es gleich ein halbes, von gestern Nacht übrig gebliebenes Rollo (Dürüm 2.0 für die Unwissenden).


----------



## RyzA (25. September 2022)

Heute Abend haben wir uns nochmal Bruschetta gemacht.


----------



## chill_eule (25. September 2022)

Nach langer Zeit hab ich mir grad mal wieder einen Croque bestellt.


----------



## AzRa-eL (25. September 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Croque


Musste grad googlen, was das sein soll  - bereue es... instant Wasser im Mund bekommen🤤

Guten Appetit!


----------



## chill_eule (25. September 2022)

Das kanntest du nicht? 

Da gibts sooo viele leckere Varianten und dann natürlich noch verschiedene Saucen dazu, ich nehme immer Knoblauch ^^

Heute bestellt hatte ich:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Neben Bacon ist natürlich noch Käse drauf und in diesem Fall gekochtes Ei.
Zuhause kamen dann noch Salami und _moar_ Käse dazu


----------



## RyzA (26. September 2022)

Spaghetti Bolognese


----------



## HenneHuhn (26. September 2022)

Improvisierte Manakish. 

Dünnes Fladenbrot (Lavash) mit Olivenöl bestrichen, nordafrikanische Gewürzmischung (Ras El-Hanout) und schnöden Gratinierkäse drauf, zusammengefaltet und in der Pfanne angebraten.


----------



## RyzA (26. September 2022)

Zwei Spiegeleier (beidseitig angebraten) auf Brot.


----------



## RyzA (27. September 2022)

Tortelli "Waldpilz" mit einer Käse-Sahnesauce.


----------



## HenneHuhn (27. September 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Improvisierte Manakish.
> 
> Dünnes Fladenbrot (Lavash) mit Olivenöl bestrichen, nordafrikanische Gewürzmischung (Ras El-Hanout) und schnöden Gratinierkäse drauf, zusammengefaltet und in der Pfanne angebraten.



Weil's so einfach und lecker ist - und noch Brot da war - gab es das einfach nochmal.

/edit: Und Bounty zum Nachtisch. Gloria in Excelsis Coco!


----------



## RyzA (28. September 2022)

Lahmacun von Callavi.

Mit Salat, Schafskäse, Tomaten und Zwiebeln.


----------



## compisucher (28. September 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> ...von Callavi.


Ist das irgend ein Koch oder ne Wirtschaft oder so?


----------



## Olstyle (28. September 2022)

Döner mit Käse ohne auffindbaren Käse von Tadim


----------



## RyzA (28. September 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Ist das irgend ein Koch oder ne Wirtschaft oder so?


Hatte ich falsch geschrieben sorry. Die Marke heisst "Kallavi". Die machen u.a. türkische Produkte oder nach türkischer Art. Köfte, Lahmacun und Pide z.B. Gibt es im Kaufland und Netto.
Leider haben sie das Pide-Rezept wohl verändert die schmecken uns nicht mehr so gut.

Kallavi

Das ist keine Werbung. Da ich kein Geld dafür bekomme.


----------



## chill_eule (28. September 2022)

Da ist die traditionelle, türkische Küche sicherlich in besten Händen   




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RyzA (28. September 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Da ist die traditionelle, türkische Küche sicherlich in besten Händen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich wusste das sowas kommt. Deswegen hatte ich noch geschrieben:



> oder* nach* *türkischer Art*


----------



## RyzA (29. September 2022)

Irgendwie hatte ich heute mal wieder Bock auf Hawai Pizza.


----------



## soulstyle (29. September 2022)

Kroketten mit im Hesiluftofen gebackenen Blumenkohl.
Hähnchenfilet in Rahmsoße.


----------



## compisucher (29. September 2022)

Bis jetzt 22 Fluppen , 4 x Kaffee und 3 x "FlyingPower".
Ach ja, fast vergessen 1x Planetenriegel, von dem die Energie wieder zurückkommt.
Fragen? Irgendwer?


----------



## RyzA (29. September 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Fragen? Irgendwer?


Ist kardiologisch bei dir noch alles in Ordnung?


----------



## compisucher (29. September 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ist kardiologisch bei dir noch alles in Ordnung?


Noch.
Aber irgendwelche müssen ja früher abdanken, damit der Rest zumindest Mindestrente bekommt


----------



## RyzA (29. September 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Aber irgendwelche müssen ja früher abdanken, damit der Rest zumindest Mindestrente bekommt


Nein. Du lebst noch ein paar Jährchen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (29. September 2022)

Hab heute einfach nur crunchy Erdnussbutter in mich hineingestopft. Viele Grüße an @Gabbyjay


----------



## seventyseven (29. September 2022)

Morgen gibt es wieder Kritharaki mit Hack und Feta   

Diesmal als Pfanne statt Auflauf.


----------



## AzRa-eL (29. September 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Bis jetzt 22 Fluppen , 4 x Kaffee und 3 x "FlyingPower".
> Ach ja, fast vergessen 1x Planetenriegel, von dem die Energie wieder zurückkommt.
> Fragen? Irgendwer?


Klingt nach 'nem sehr kurzgebundenen und super stressigen Tag. Ich hoffe für deine Gesundheit, dass solche Tage bei dir die Ausnahmen sind


----------



## compisucher (29. September 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Klingt nach 'nem sehr kurzgebundenen und super stressigen Tag. Ich hoffe für deine Gesundheit, dass solche Tage bei dir die Ausnahmen sind


Eher nicht.
Eher normal.
Habe gerade "nebenher" die CO² Bilanz für ein Holzparkhaus gemacht, weil mein Holding-Chef auf der Expo nächste Woche referiert.
Immer, wenn ich "drinnen" war, stand einer von meinem Büro da und wollte was wissen.


----------



## RyzA (29. September 2022)

Ritter Sport Weisse -Voll-Nuss.
Mega lecker genauso wie die Crisp.


----------



## chill_eule (29. September 2022)

Nachher gibt TK Pizza:
Gustavo Gusto _Quattro_ Formaggi

Wobei die Eule daraus dann noch eine _Cinque_ macht und da noch Chorizo rauf wirft


----------



## Olstyle (29. September 2022)

Weißwürste mit Brezeln und süßem Senf.


----------



## RyzA (29. September 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Weißwürste mit Brezeln und süßem Senf.


Mit "zuzeln" ?


----------



## Olstyle (29. September 2022)

Du meinst zuzeln? Ich bin eher für halb aufschneiden und die zwei Hälften einzeln raus ziehen.


----------



## RyzA (29. September 2022)

Ja ich meinte zuzeln.

Hatte ich mal im Fernsehen gesehen. Sah etwas merkwürdig aus.
Aber: aber andere Länder - andere Sitten.
Und Bayern ist ja ein anderes Land.


----------



## HenneHuhn (29. September 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Noch.
> Aber irgendwelche müssen ja früher abdanken, damit der Rest zumindest Mindestrente bekommt



Rente? Ich hörte von diesem Mythos... 
Aber von Fluppen habe ich mich heute auch hauptsächlich ernährt. Jetzt bin ich über den Hunger quasi weg.


----------



## RyzA (29. September 2022)

Eine Käse-Brötchen mit Kochschinken, Ei, Salat, Tomate, und Remoulade.


----------



## seventyseven (29. September 2022)

Rente? kann man die Essen?


----------



## AzRa-eL (29. September 2022)

seventyseven schrieb:


> Rente? kann man die Essen?


Ne, an der wirst du eher verhungern.


----------



## RyzA (30. September 2022)

Heute Mittag gab es Döner Kebab. Für 6 Euro. War aber sehr lecker!


----------



## HenneHuhn (30. September 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Heute Mittag gab es Döner Kebab. Für 6 Euro. War aber sehr lecker!



Hab mir heute nach der Arbeit in der Innenstadt eine Krakauer vom Rost geholt. Auch mittlerweile bei 4,20€.


----------



## AzRa-eL (30. September 2022)

Leckere homemade Lasagne 😋


----------



## seventyseven (30. September 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Hab mir heute nach der Arbeit in der Innenstadt eine Krakauer vom Rost geholt. Auch mittlerweile bei 4,20€.


420 also...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2 Blöcke Feta reingehauen (400g gesamt)   
Daher sieht es auch flüssiger/cremiger aus. Ist es aber nicht


----------



## Olstyle (30. September 2022)

Erst eine Kürbissuppe mit Kokosmilch, dann Leberkäse mit Kartoffelsalat, dazu 1 Mass Bier.


----------



## chill_eule (30. September 2022)

Ich mach mir heute Croque selbst mit Kochschinken, Hähnchenbrust, Cheddar, Mozzarella, Salat, Zwiebel und Knobisauce.


----------



## RyzA (1. Oktober 2022)

Käse-Lauch-Gehacktes-Suppe. Für 2 Tage.  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olstyle (1. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Für 2 Tage


Ihr seid ja wenigstens zu dritt, bei mir hält das eine Woche wenn ich auf ne Standard 500g Hack-Packung aufsetze.

Bei mir gibt es gerade schnelle Macaroni mit Datteltomaten, Knoblauch und Parmesan.


----------



## HenneHuhn (1. Oktober 2022)

Als kleiner Snack: Nissin Soba "Beef Sukiyaki"-Style

(quasi ne 5-Minuten-Terrine)


----------



## RyzA (1. Oktober 2022)

Pancakes mit Pflaumenkompott. Hat meine Frau gemacht.  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seventyseven (1. Oktober 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chill_eule (1. Oktober 2022)

Geringeltes Hackfleisch vom Drehspieß auf Salat?


----------



## RyzA (1. Oktober 2022)

Hackfleisch? Ich sehe kein Hackfleisch!


----------



## chill_eule (1. Oktober 2022)

Was soll das sonst sein?


----------



## RyzA (1. Oktober 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Was soll das sonst sein?


Das ist eher Brät als Hackfleisch. Weil feiner.


----------



## AzRa-eL (1. Oktober 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Was soll das sonst sein?


Hier liegt der Unterschied zwischen einem 4€ und 8€ Dönerspieß - bei letzterem werden gut marinierte Fleischstücke aufeinander gelegt.


----------



## RyzA (1. Oktober 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Hier liegt der Unterschied zwischen einem 4€ und 8€ Dönerspieß - bei letzterem werden gut marinierte Fleischstücke aufeinander gelegt.


Das stimmt. Da gibt es qualitative Unterschiede.

Der Döner den wir gestern hatten hat 6 Euro gekostet. Da waren aber ganze Fleischstücke drin.


----------



## chill_eule (1. Oktober 2022)

Naja, gut, Brät statt Hack... Haarspalterei 

Auf jeden Fall ist es kein richtiger Döner Kebab, das sieht man ganz eindeutig, wie auch @AzRa-eL festgestellt hat.


----------



## seventyseven (1. Oktober 2022)

Ist aber leider der einzige gute Döner in meiner nähe


----------



## INU.ID (1. Oktober 2022)

Gibts bei "euch" eigentlich noch Gyros? Bei uns in der Gegend gibts ungefähr 763476 Dönerläden (98% davon mit "Fleischpaste" statt Fleischstücken), aber keinen einzigen Schuppen mehr wo man Gyros bekommt. :/


----------



## AzRa-eL (1. Oktober 2022)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Gibts bei "euch" eigentlich noch Gyros? Bei uns in der Gegend gibts ungefähr 763476 Dönerläden, aber keinen einzigen Schuppen mehr wo man Gyros bekommt. :/


Stimmt, in meiner Kindheit gab es tatsächlich viel mehr Gyros Imbisse. Ich glaube, dass das mitunter daran liegt, dass viele der 1.-2. Gen Hellas-Gastarbeiter zurück in die Heimat sind.

@chill_eule 
Kölner Insider-Tipp: Wenn du morgens an einen Dönerladen vorbeigehst und der Spieß sieht so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...dann kannst du davon ausgehen, dass der Abi dort sein Handwerk versteht


----------



## INU.ID (1. Oktober 2022)

Alter hab ich jetzt Bock auf nen richtigen Döner. Der Spieß sieht ja mal mega aus.













Hoomer Mmm.jpg



__ INU.ID
__ 26. September 2022



						Mmmmmm


----------



## RyzA (1. Oktober 2022)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Gibts bei "euch" eigentlich noch Gyros? Bei uns in der Gegend gibts ungefähr 763476 Dönerläden (98% davon mit "Fleischpaste" statt Fleischstücken), aber keinen einzigen Schuppen mehr wo man Gyros bekommt. :/


Wir haben hier ein paar "echte" Griechen.

Nächsten Freitag gehe ich mit Freunden ins griechische Restaurant essen.

Aber ich nehme dann kein Gyros sondern Bifteki. MIt Hackfleisch.   Dazu Bratkartoffeln und Metaxa-Sauce. Und Tzatziki und Salat.
Weil Gyros mit Pommes habe ich schon sehr oft gegessen. Zwischendurch mal was anderes.


----------



## INU.ID (1. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> ...kein Gyros sondern Bifteki. MIt Hackfleisch.


Junge, wat stimmt denn net mit dir? Man geht doch net zum Griechen um Hacke-Döner am Stück zu essen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (1. Oktober 2022)

Hacke-Döner


----------



## RyzA (1. Oktober 2022)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Junge, wat stimmt denn net mit dir? Man geht doch net zum Griechen um Hacke-Döner am Stück zu essen.


Gyros ist eben immer Standard beim Griechen. Ich will mal was anderes essen.
Und die Bifteki schmecken dort sehr gut.


----------



## HenneHuhn (1. Oktober 2022)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Gibts bei "euch" eigentlich noch Gyros? Bei uns in der Gegend gibts ungefähr 763476 Dönerläden (98% davon mit "Fleischpaste" statt Fleischstücken), aber keinen einzigen Schuppen mehr wo man Gyros bekommt. :/



Gibt hier n paar Läden, die vor allem von Tamilen betrieben werden, die Gyros vom Schwein und von der Pute anbieten. Da kriegt man dann auch n klassisches Gyros Pita oder auch Rollos (also im allerweitesten Sinne Dürüms) mit exotischen Kombinationen von Zutaten und Soßen. 

@T: nachdem meine Partnerin und ich nen langen Brettspiel-Nachmittag/-Abend gemacht haben, gibt's jetzt noch schnell Spiegeleier und Toast.


----------



## AzRa-eL (1. Oktober 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> @T: nachdem meine Partnerin und ich nen langen Brettspiel-Nachmittag/-Abend gemacht haben, gibt's jetzt noch schnell Spiegeleier und Toast.


Cool! Müsste ich auch mal mit meiner Frau machen. Brettspiel-Empfehlungen? 

Sorry für's OT


----------



## HenneHuhn (2. Oktober 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Cool! Müsste ich auch mal mit meiner Frau machen. Brettspiel-Empfehlungen?
> 
> Sorry für's OT



Wir spielen momentan vor allem Dominion und Paleo. Beides jetzt keine klassischen Brettspiele (im Sinne von Monopoly, Mensch-Ärger-Dich-Nicht oder so), aber sehr cool. Paleo ist n kooperatives Spiel mit ner Art Kampagne, bockschwer (nicht unbedingt von den Regeln her, aber das Spiel ist ne fiese Biatch  ) aber durchaus motivierend.


----------



## RyzA (3. Oktober 2022)

Heute Mittag gibt es Nudeln mit Lachs und einer Sahnesauce.


----------



## AzRa-eL (3. Oktober 2022)

Spätes Frühstück: Rühreier mit Sucuk


----------



## AzRa-eL (3. Oktober 2022)

Nach gefühlt 100 Jahren mal wieder beim Burger King:

Plant-based Big King XL und ein Long Chicken mit einem Erdbeershake und Pommes.


----------



## RyzA (3. Oktober 2022)

Ein Long Chicken geht immer.


----------



## AzRa-eL (3. Oktober 2022)

Mc's und Burger King sind immer mit nem schlechten Gewissen bei mir verbunden, aber so 2-3 mal im Jahr geht das klar.


----------



## RyzA (3. Oktober 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Mc's und Burger King sind immer mit nem schlechten Gewissen bei mir verbunden, aber so 2-3 mal im Jahr geht das klar.


Bei uns auch ungefähr genauso oft.


----------



## RyzA (4. Oktober 2022)

Spiegeleier auf Brot. Leckeres frisches Kartoffelbrot.


----------



## AzRa-eL (4. Oktober 2022)

Mit Hackfleisch gefüllte Zucchinis und Gratinkäse im Ofen überbacken mit nem simplen aber leckeren Tomaten/Gurken/Zwiebelsalat in Olivenöl und ein Schoko-Protein-Shake. 
Und  weil Papa heute so fleißig war, gibt es gleich noch ein leckeres Eis von Häagen Dazs.


----------



## RyzA (4. Oktober 2022)

Milka Nussini


----------



## soulstyle (4. Oktober 2022)

Skyr mit Haferflocken, Ananas und ne Schüppe Whey.
Als Nachtisch gabs 3 Drummsticks ohne Haut.

@AzRa-eL 
Wenn es bei mir Sucuk gibt, dann wird das meistens Sucuk mit Ei und nicht Ei mit Sucuk
Die sind auch lecker die Biester.


----------



## AzRa-eL (4. Oktober 2022)

soulstyle schrieb:


> @AzRa-eL
> Wenn es bei mir Sucuk gibt, dann wird das meistens Sucuk mit Ei und nicht Ei mit Sucuk


Was soll ich sagen... Krise, Bruder!


----------



## RyzA (5. Oktober 2022)

Gebratene Schupfnudeln mit Sauerkraut, Würfelschinken und Zwiebeln.


----------



## HenneHuhn (5. Oktober 2022)

Hab mir auf dem Heimweg zwei "Frenchy Tacos" geholt:

Einmal mit Håhnchen, Peperoni, Salat, Käsesoße und Pommes*, einmal mit Merguez, Chilisoße, Gewürzgurken, Salat und Pommes*. 

*die Pommes nicht als Beilage, sondern als Zutat der Tacos.


----------



## RyzA (6. Oktober 2022)

Heute Mittag gehen wir zum Chinesen Buffet essen.
Ein Bild reiche ich dann später nach. 

*Edit:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist nicht ganz scharf.


----------



## psalm64 (6. Oktober 2022)

Heute Mittag gab es Wrap mit Fallafel-Bällchen in der Kantine.
Musste mich zurückhalten, heute Abend ist dienstliches Grill-Event bei Grillstar:








						Events
					

Events zum MitmachenPraktisch im Handumdrehen zeigen Ihnen unsere Grillmeister, wie Sie absolut köstliche Gerichte und Geschmackserlebnisse an den ve…




					www.grillstar.de


----------



## HenneHuhn (6. Oktober 2022)

In der Kantine gab es heute Petersilienkartoffeln, Rahmpilze und Putenschnitzel. Erstaunlich lecker, freue mich aber trotzdem auf das von gestern übrig gebliebene French Taco, das zuhause auf mich wartet.


----------



## Olstyle (6. Oktober 2022)

Ich versuche mich gerade an einem Rosenkohl Auflauf.
Edit: Sieht ganz OK aus und schmeckt  .



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RyzA (6. Oktober 2022)

Rosenkohl ist eine der wenigen Gemüsesorten die ich nicht mag.
Weil der bitter schmeckt. Zumindest der den ich probiert hatte.
Aber irgendeiner meinte mal, wenn der richtig zubereitet wäre, dann wäre das nicht der Fall? 
Vielleicht kommt es auch noch auf die Sorte an? Keine Ahnung.


----------



## Olstyle (6. Oktober 2022)

Hatte ich glaubich schonmal hier erwähnt: Die letzten 50 Jahre hat man immer weiter daran gezüchtet die Bitterstoffe zu reduzieren. Das was gerade ältere Semester als den typischen Rosenkohl-Geschmack kennen ist nicht mehr der Geschmack heutiger Varianten.

Und dann gibt es natürlich auch noch solche Rezepte:








						Rosenkohl aus dem Ofen mit Parmesan und Honig von Wiktorija | Chefkoch
					

Rosenkohl aus dem Ofen mit Parmesan und Honig. Über 70 Bewertungen und für sehr gut befunden. Mit ► Portionsrechner ► Kochbuch ► Video-Tipps! Jetzt entdecken und ausprobieren!



					www.chefkoch.de


----------



## RyzA (6. Oktober 2022)

Ok. Danke für die Infos.  Ich werde den nochmal probieren.


----------



## soulstyle (6. Oktober 2022)

Heute Mittag gab es Mercimek corba mit Hähnchenkeulen= Türkische Linsensuppe mit Hähnchenkeulen.

Gleich gibts noch 2 große Corndogs, Rind mit Heinz Ketchup


----------



## HenneHuhn (6. Oktober 2022)

Einfach möglichst kleinen, jungen Rosenkohl nehmen. Der schmeckt dann eher nussig-süßlich. Auch wenn eine gaaaaanz leichte Bitternote immer noch im Hintergrund ist.
Die Kombination aus dem Rezept, das Olstyle gerade gepostet hat, muss ich auch mal ausprobieren


----------



## soulstyle (6. Oktober 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Einfach möglichst kleinen, jungen Rosenkohl nehmen. Der schmeckt dann eher nussig-süßlich. Auch wenn eine gaaaaanz leichte Bitternote immer noch im Hintergrund ist.
> Die Kombination aus dem Rezept, das Olstyle gerade gepostet hat, muss ich auch mal ausprobieren


Ich finde Rosenkohl absolut genial, wir kochen im Winter immer Rosenkohleintopf, ich liebe es.
Aber so mit Käse überbacken und Honigkombi sollte ich mal testen.


----------



## RyzA (6. Oktober 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Auch wenn eine gaaaaanz leichte Bitternote immer noch im Hintergrund ist.


Ich bin relativ geschmacksempfindlich was Bitterstoffe angeht.
Aber wenn das nur dezent im Hintergrund ist wird´s wohl gehen.
Kommt auch drauf an wie das mit anderen Aromen kombiniert wird.


----------



## chill_eule (6. Oktober 2022)

Ich kann mit Kohlgemüse generell nix anfangen 

Außnahmen sind Rotkohl (von Mama gekocht ) und Weißkohl, letzerer bspw. in coleslaw oder Ähnlichem ^^


----------



## HenneHuhn (6. Oktober 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Ich kann mit Kohlgemüse generell nix anfangen
> 
> Außnahmen sind Rotkohl (von Mama gekocht ) und Weißkohl, letzerer bspw. in coleslaw oder Ähnlichem ^^



1982 bis 1998 müssen bittere Jahre für dich gewesen sein 

@T: So, jetzt mein Taco. Mampf.


----------



## RyzA (6. Oktober 2022)

Kohl?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8tTpuzJwTSo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Sorry, konnte gerade nicht anders.


----------



## RyzA (8. Oktober 2022)

Heute Mittag gibt es Bratkartoffeln und Fischfrikadellen. Dazu einen Gurkensalat.


----------



## Adi1 (8. Oktober 2022)

Wer macht den?


----------



## RyzA (8. Oktober 2022)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Wer macht den?


Den Gurkensalat? Meine Frau.


----------



## Adi1 (8. Oktober 2022)

Du faule Socke


----------



## RyzA (9. Oktober 2022)

Heute Mittag gibt es Kömbe. Die Füllung mit Kartoffeln, Gehackten, Zwiebeln und Gewürzen.
Als Teig machen wir die mit einen (fertigen) Blätterteig. Das geht schneller.

Komisch das es dazu keinen deutschen Wikipedia Artikel gibt. Nur englischsprachig.

Google Übersetzer sagt:



> Kömbe ist eine Art Börek aus Sivas, Elazig, Malatya, Provinz Kahramanmaras, Türkei. Es existiert sowohl in der türkischen als auch in der aserbaidschanischen Küche und ist sowohl bei Türken als auch bei Aserbaidschanern beliebt.


----------



## HenneHuhn (9. Oktober 2022)

Da wollte ich mir heute ne schöne Kürbissuppe (Hokkaido, mit Kokosmilch und Ingwer) kochen... und dann sehe ich, dass der Kürbis am Donnerstag auf dem Heimtransport wohl eine Beschädigung abbekommen und zu schimmeln angefangen hat 

Aber hab zum Glück alles für Chili sin Carne da. inkl. Schmand und Jalapenoscheiben für das Topping.


----------



## AzRa-eL (9. Oktober 2022)

Bin voll auf'm Butter-Trip!
Kerrygold Butter schön auf warme Scheiben Vollkorntoast geschmiert, köstlich!😍


----------



## compisucher (10. Oktober 2022)

Bei uns gab es gestern "banales" Wiener Schnitzel und Bratkartoffeln.

Schnitzel aus Eigenschlachtung, Kartoffeln, Zwiebeln und Kräuter aus dem eigenen Garten.

Allerdings war die Kartoffelernte heuer nicht besonders pralle.
Sind in Summe nur ca. 40 kg geworden.
Hatten auch schon mal 90 kg.
Wir pflanzen die nicht in einem Feld oder so, sondern im Kübel (in unserem Falle 12 Stück)
Geht so und kann jeder auch auf einem Balkon machen:








						Kartoffeln im Topf anbauen: Anleitung & Video
					

Kartoffeln lassen sich sehr leicht in einem sogenannten Kartoffeltopf anbauen. Wie der Kartoffelanbau im Topf gelingt, finden Sie im Video mit Anleitung.




					www.plantura.garden


----------



## RyzA (10. Oktober 2022)

Hühnersuppe mit Nudeln.


----------



## psalm64 (10. Oktober 2022)

Kantine heute Mittag:
Tunefischwrap und als Nachtisch Quark mit ein bisschen Obstsalat.


psalm64 schrieb:


> Heute Mittag gab es Wrap mit Fallafel-Bällchen in der Kantine.
> Musste mich zurückhalten, heute Abend ist dienstliches Grill-Event bei Grillstar:
> 
> 
> ...


Hier zwei von den Gerichten vom Grillstar-Event.


----------



## chill_eule (10. Oktober 2022)

Hast du zu dem *tune*fisch auch einen tuning test parat?


----------



## psalm64 (10. Oktober 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Hast du zu dem *tune*fisch auch einen tuning test parat?


Nein leider nicht. Hast Du einen, den ich mir das nächste mal leihen kann?

Btw: http://kamelopedia.net/wiki/Tunefisch 

https://www.chefkoch.de/rs/s0/tunefisch/Rezepte.html -> 4.291 REZEPTE


----------



## HenneHuhn (10. Oktober 2022)

Später gibt es ein Zoom-Pizza-Date mit meiner Partnerin. 

Mir ist nach einer Vier-Käse... Mit extra Käse!


----------



## AzRa-eL (10. Oktober 2022)

psalm64 schrieb:


> Nein leider nicht. Hast Du einen, den ich mir das nächste mal leihen kann?
> 
> Btw: http://kamelopedia.net/wiki/Tunefisch
> 
> https://www.chefkoch.de/rs/s0/tunefisch/Rezepte.html -> 4.291 REZEPTE


"...aus * Tune*sien abstammend..."


----------



## RyzA (10. Oktober 2022)

Heringsfilets in Tomatensauce auf frischen Graubrot.


----------



## psalm64 (11. Oktober 2022)

Heute im Homeoffice:
Nur schnell aus dem Tiefkühler genommen und in den Backofen geworfen:
Fischstäbchen und selbstgemachte Westernkartoffeln, die noch eingefroren waren.

Westernkartoffeln aus diesem Rezept:








						Steakhauspfanne von sunnjy | Chefkoch
					

Steakhauspfanne - auch Westernpfanne genannt. Über 60 Bewertungen und für raffiniert befunden. Mit ► Portionsrechner ► Kochbuch ► Video-Tipps!



					www.chefkoch.de


----------



## soulstyle (11. Oktober 2022)

Mahlzeit



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## psalm64 (11. Oktober 2022)

Sieht gut aus! Nur der Rosenkohl wäre nichts für mich.


----------



## RyzA (11. Oktober 2022)

psalm64 schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus! Nur der Rosenkohl wäre nichts für mich.


Ich würde den mal gerne wieder probieren.

Hier meinte ja einige im Thread der würde heutzutage nicht mehr so bitter schmecken.


----------



## HenneHuhn (11. Oktober 2022)

Heute gibt es endlich selbstgemachte Kürbissuppe. Dazu Zwiebelbaguette.


----------



## soulstyle (11. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich würde den mal gerne wieder probieren.
> 
> Hier meinte ja einige im Thread der würde heutzutage nicht mehr so bitter schmecken.


Nö absolut angenehmer Geschmack.
Wollte das Rosenkohl noch anbösten aber da habe ich mir gedacht die Bratkartoffeln sind fett genug.
Habs also nur gekocht. 
(Muss aufpassen das ich kein Mecker von @HenneHuhn  bekomme von dem anti Kalorienzähler)
Schmeckt hervorragend, man muss halt den Geschmack von Rosenkohl mögen.

Ich liebe Rosenkohl.


----------



## HenneHuhn (11. Oktober 2022)

@soulstyle ich und "Anti-Kalorien-Zähler"? Meine Nahrung besteht gefühlt zu 40% aus fettigen Fertiggerichten, 40% Salat (mit oder ohne Feta, meistens mit) und 20% irgendwas dazwischen


----------



## RyzA (11. Oktober 2022)

@soulstyle : Habt ihr die Cevapcici auch selber gemacht?


----------



## AzRa-eL (11. Oktober 2022)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Mahlzeit
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Endlich mal wieder Bilder im Thread, danke!
Bon appetite!

Bei uns gab es Lachs mit so nem selbstgebratenen Spinat/Knoblauch/Zwiebel-Mix als Beilage und natürlich den guten alten Bauernsalat.

Edit: Rosenkohl ist nicht wirklich unser "Beute-Schema" aber angeregt durch den Thread hier, kauf ich mal auch welche ein. Ist ja prinzipiell sowieso gesund sich vielfältig zu ernähren.


----------



## soulstyle (11. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> @soulstyle : Habt ihr die Cevapcici auch selber gemacht?


 öhm nö war zu faul heute eine große Aktion in der Küche zu starten.
Ich kenne aber auch kein wirklich gutes Cevapcici Rezept.

Ich habe paar ausprobiert aber die schmecken irgendwie alle nach Köfte / türkische Frikadellen.
Genauso wie Bananenbrot  hat mich nicht so umgehauen.

Also wenn Du ein leckeres Cevapcici Rezept hast kupfere ich gerne ab.

Und Zack @HenneHuhn hat die Kalorien direkt statistisch und normgerecht aufgezählt


----------



## AzRa-eL (11. Oktober 2022)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Also wenn Du ein leckeres Cevapcici Rezept hast kupfere ich gerne ab.


Als Jugo müsste ich dir jetzt Cevapcici Rezepte links-rechts-Kombi um die Ohren werfen... ähem ich frag mal Mama nach ihrem Rezept.


----------



## psalm64 (12. Oktober 2022)

Heute ein bisschen erkältet und daher doch im HO und nicht Kantine auf der Arbeit. Keine Lust auf Kochen und das war die Tage im Angebot und hatte mir mal wieder eine Dose mitgenommen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olstyle (12. Oktober 2022)

Wo ist als Reaktion wenn man es Mal braucht? 
(Linsen-)Suppe aus der Dose esse ich auch manchmal. Da SOLL ja auch alles flüssig sein. Aber durchgeweichte Nudeln?


----------



## psalm64 (12. Oktober 2022)

Ach, 1-2 mal im Jahr ist es ganz nett. Da kommen Erinnerungen an früher hoch, als ich von der Schule nach Hause gekommen bin und mir selber was zu Essen machen musste. Da gab es das häufiger mal.


----------



## RyzA (12. Oktober 2022)

Bei uns gibt es heute Backfisch mit Pommes.

Keine Lust groß zu kochen.


----------



## RyzA (13. Oktober 2022)

Hähnchen-Kebab mit Curryreis und Knoblauchcreme.


----------



## HenneHuhn (13. Oktober 2022)

In der Kantine gab es heute Spaghetti Bolognese. Das kriegen die echt erstaunlich lecker hin.


----------



## psalm64 (13. Oktober 2022)

Immernoch kränklich, daher wieder HO...
Heute gab es selbst belegt Käsebrötchen. Käsebrötchen vom Bäcker gegenüber.


----------



## RyzA (13. Oktober 2022)

Gebratene Nudeln mit Ei.


----------



## RyzA (14. Oktober 2022)

Mit Käse überbackene Tortellini (mit Rindfleischfüllung) in einer Tomaten-Sahnesauce.


----------



## psalm64 (14. Oktober 2022)

Heute frei und trotzdem zu faul zum kochen... 
Beim Adiaten eine Nudelbox mit Hähnchen und ein paar Minifrühlingsrollen mitgenommen.
HN House Asia Food & Fresh Sushi


----------



## Adi1 (14. Oktober 2022)

Ein halber Broiler vom Profi gekauft


----------



## AzRa-eL (14. Oktober 2022)

Zwiebel-Creme Suppe


----------



## Mahoy (14. Oktober 2022)

Ofengemüse bestehend aus Kartoffeln, Süßkartoffel, Roter Beete, Karotten, Zwiebeln, Knoblauch und Feta.

Da könnte ich mich reinlegen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (14. Oktober 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Ofengemüse bestehend aus Kartoffeln, Süßkartoffel, Roter Beete, Karotten, Zwiebeln, Knoblauch und Feta.
> 
> Da könnte ich mich reinlegen.


Bitte um Rezept!😇


----------



## Olstyle (14. Oktober 2022)

Nennen wir es Asia Pfanne: Hähnchen mit Paprika und Bambus Sprossen mit Soja Honig Sauce auf Reis.


----------



## psalm64 (14. Oktober 2022)

Meine Frau hat eben Schokokuchen für morgen gemacht, ich hab nach dem Stücke schneiden die Reste vom Blech zusammengefegt und gegessen.


----------



## HenneHuhn (14. Oktober 2022)

War mit einer guten Freundin essen in einem türkischen Grillhaus. Lecker über offener Holz-Flamme gegrillte Lammspieße (Şiş Kebap), mit Bulgur, Salat, Grillgemüse, Brot etc. Inkl. Grill-Show, weil das Teil mitten im Laden steht.


----------



## Olstyle (14. Oktober 2022)

Nachtisch: Honig Salz Mandel Schokolade


----------



## AzRa-eL (14. Oktober 2022)

Richtige Gourmets hier am Start. Doch ich liebe und hasse diesen Thread zugleich!


----------



## chill_eule (14. Oktober 2022)

Fürs Karma hier:

TK Pizza Salami...


von ALDI 
Aber die ist für ihren Preis ganz gut, zumindest viel besser als die billige Salami TK von Edeka 

Und natürlich kommen da noch 3 Lagen extra Belag oben drauf:
- Kochschinken
- Hähnchenbrust geräuchert
- Kääääääääääääääseeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Mahoy (14. Oktober 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Bitte um Rezept!😇


Gerne. 

Ofen schon mal auf 200 °C aufheizen.

Alle oben genannten pflanzlichen Komponenten _ungefähr_ in Würfel  schneiden. Rote Beete und Karotten jeweils etwas kleiner wegen der eigentlich längeren Garzeit, Zwiebeln logischerweise in (etwas dickere) Ringe.
Alles in etwas Pflanzenöl schwenken, das Gemüse sollte nicht fetttriefend sein. Salzen, pfeffern und auf einem Backblech mit Backpapier verteilen. Feta ebenfalls würfeln und wiederum auf dem Gemüse verteilen.

Etwa 40 Minuten backen.
Ich mache die letzten fünf Minuten davon gerne noch mal den Grill an.
AUF KEINEN FALL UMLUFT.

Nach dem Backen kann man das Ganze natürlich auch noch mit Kräutern verfeinern.

Wer es auch mal leicht karamellisiert probieren will, kann das Pflanzenöl, in dem das Gemüse geschwenkt wird, auch mit ein wenig Honig oder Sirup vermischen. Ich nehme gerne mal Agaven-Dicksaft.
Wer mag, gibt beim Salzen und Pfeffern auch gleich Rosmarin dazu.


----------



## RyzA (14. Oktober 2022)

Bis auf die rote Beete würde ich das auch essen.


----------



## soulstyle (14. Oktober 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> von ALDI
> Aber die ist für ihren Preis ganz gut, zumindest viel besser als die billige Salami TK von Edeka


Das ist doch Pizz AH oder?
Ich esse die gerne mit Thunfisch, natürlich kommt noch extra Thunfisch und Käse darauf!

Äääääähhhhhmmmmm
20 Chicken Nuggets, 2 Royal TS und eine kleine Apfeltasche und eine klitzekleine 0,4L Cola


----------



## psalm64 (14. Oktober 2022)

Für mich wäre das mit dem Feta nichts, aber Rezepte zum Gericht hier sind immer super!


----------



## soulstyle (14. Oktober 2022)

psalm64 schrieb:


> Für mich wäre das mit dem Feta nichts, aber Rezepte zum Gericht hier sind immer super!


Feta esse ich sogar so gerne pur.

Oder zum Frühstück mit türkischem Tee und frischen Brötchen und Tomaten und Oliven schwarz.....
Die 1 KG Feta von Lidl sind die besten die es in Deutschland gibt.

Da kommt der beste Feta aus dem türkischen Laden nicht mit.


----------



## RyzA (14. Oktober 2022)

Meine Frau macht auch immer super Ofengemüse.
Kann das Rezept demnächst mal posten.


----------



## HenneHuhn (14. Oktober 2022)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Feta esse ich sogar so gerne pur.
> 
> Oder zum Frühstück mit türkischem Tee und frischen Brötchen und Tomaten und Oliven schwarz.....
> Die 1 KG Feta von Lidl sind die besten die es in Deutschland gibt.
> ...



Es gibt bei Lidl Feta im 1kg-Gebinde? Als Kartoffel, die vermutlich mehr Feta als Kartoffeln futtert, muss ich da unbedingt mal nach suchen!


----------



## soulstyle (14. Oktober 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Es gibt bei Lidl Feta im 1kg-Gebinde? Als Kartoffel, die vermutlich mehr Feta als Kartoffeln futtert, muss ich da unbedingt mal nach suchen!


So sehen die in XXL aus aber die gibt es auch in 1000gramm.

Keine Ahnung ob der Preis noch stimmt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AzRa-eL (14. Oktober 2022)

Vielen Dank @Mahoy 


soulstyle schrieb:


> Äääääähhhhhmmmmm
> 20 Chicken Nuggets, 2 Royal TS und eine kleine Apfeltasche und eine klitzekleine 0,4L Cola


Heute Cheatday oder wat?^^

Habe eben erst erfahren, dass meine Frau Pizza mit Sucuk selber gemacht hat (fragt nicht, war ein langer Tag mit Zoom-Meeting bla blub), nachdem ich mein Erdnussbuttersandwich verspeist habe, musste dann aber noch dem Call of Duty folgen und natürlich auch ein Stück Pizza meiner Wertesten schnabulieren.
Mir tut der Magen jetzt weh😖

Notiz an mich: Erdnussbutter und Sucuk Pizza verträgt sich nicht.


----------



## chill_eule (14. Oktober 2022)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Das ist doch Pizz AH oder?


Kann sein, Karton ist nicht mehr da 

Hab ich auch zum ersten Mal gekauft.
Das letzte mal TK Pizza von ALDI gab es bei mir vor gut 15 Jahren.

Kennt noch jemand diesen Dreierpack von früher, mit  sogenannter "Margherita" (oder war es "Edelsalami") auf der dann bspw. auch grüne Paprika drauf war ?


----------



## HenneHuhn (14. Oktober 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Kennt noch jemand diesen Dreierpack von früher, mit  sogenannter "Margherita" (oder war es "Edelsalami") auf der dann bspw. auch grüne Paprika drauf war ?


Jaaaa... Standard-Ernährung für lange SNES-Spielenachmittage mit meinem besten Kumpel damals.

Aber es gibt bei Aldi (Nord) ziemlich leckere TK-Pizza von der Eigenmarke. Z.B. mit Grillgemüse, oder mit Hühnchenfleisch und Paprika-Sauce.


----------



## RyzA (14. Oktober 2022)

Wenn man mal die TK Pizzen von vor 20-30 Jahren mit heute vergleicht ist das ein meilenweiter Unterschied.
Im Positiven.


----------



## chill_eule (14. Oktober 2022)

Richtig, obwohl...
Dr. Oetker Ristorante war schon damals mega geil und ist es bis heute noch 
Allerdings gibts da einen Hersteller, der diese mMn. inzwischen übertrumpft hat: 
Gustavo Gusto


----------



## RyzA (14. Oktober 2022)

"Die Ofenfrische" ist auch sehr lecker von Dr.Oetker. Am liebsten nehme ich davon Salami-Peperoni.


----------



## chill_eule (14. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Die Ofen*fische*


Oetker macht inzwischen Fisch? 

Die Ofenfrische _*hasse*_ ich...
Dieses verdammte Backpapier da drunter 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AzRa-eL (14. Oktober 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Oetker macht inzwischen Fisch?
> 
> Die Ofenfrische _*hasse*_ ich...
> Dieses verdammte Backpapier da drunter
> ...


Klebt wie Sau ne


----------



## RyzA (14. Oktober 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Oetker macht inzwischen Fisch?


*G* habs korrigiert.  


chill_eule schrieb:


> Die Ofenfrische _*hasse*_ ich...
> Dieses verdammte Backpapier da drunter


Ja das ist überflüssig. Mache ich immer ab und lege sie aufs normale Backpapier aufn Blech. Aber schmecken tun die.


----------



## chill_eule (14. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Mache ich immer ab


Und wenn man mal nicht dran denkt ->


AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Klebt wie Sau ne



Wer hat sich den shice bloß ausgedacht? 

Ich glaube derjenige arbeitet seit ein paar Monaten bei NVidia


----------



## HenneHuhn (14. Oktober 2022)

Nachtisch! Aber nur ein oder zwei Stück. Der Rest ist für morgen, wenn erfahrungsgemäß die Impfreaktion kickt.


----------



## RyzA (14. Oktober 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Und wenn man mal nicht dran denkt ->


Da denke ich immer dran. Wenn´s ums Fressen geht.


----------



## AzRa-eL (14. Oktober 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Ich glaube derjenige arbeitet seit ein paar Monaten bei NVidia


Wahrscheinlich der gleiche, der die 4080 12 GB falsch etikettiert hat 


HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Nachtisch! Aber nur ein oder zwei Stück.


Du hast Zen-level Selbstbeherrschung. Bei mir wäre entweder full in oder gar nichts.


----------



## Olstyle (14. Oktober 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Ich glaube derjenige arbeitet seit ein paar Monaten bei NVidia


Eher bei ASRock 








						Asrock AM5-Mainboards: Das Drama um die Sticker ist aufgelöst
					

Das Sticker-Drama bei Asrocks ersten AM5-Mainboards ist gelöst: Neuere Platinen werden ohne den Aufkleber geliefert, und es gibt ein Umtauschprogramm.




					www.pcgameshardware.de


----------



## HenneHuhn (14. Oktober 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Du hast Zen-level Selbstbeherrschung. Bei mir wäre entweder full in oder gar nichts.



Habe tatsächlich nur ein Stück gegessen. Für mehr bin ich noch zu voll vom Abendessen. Kleiner Mann mit zu großem Appetit


----------



## AzRa-eL (14. Oktober 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Eher bei ASRock
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Als Laien unterschätzen wir wahrscheinlich etwas die schwierige Aufgabe Aufkleber in mittlerer Stärke herzustellen^^
 Denkt mal darüber nach; entweder lösen sich Aufkleber nach kurzer Zeit von selber, oder sind Bombenfest. Noch nie ein Zwischending gesehen.


----------



## Olstyle (14. Oktober 2022)

Kleben ist ne Wissenschaft (und zwar Chemie). Standardspruch bei uns in der Firma ist immer wieder "_Unser_ _Firmenname _kann halt nicht kleben"  .


----------



## RyzA (15. Oktober 2022)

Wir haben uns heute einen leckeren Zwiebelkuchen gemacht. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olstyle (15. Oktober 2022)

Das kommt gleich in die Pfanne, dazu Nudeln 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AzRa-eL (15. Oktober 2022)

Heute Turkish/Balkan-Kitchen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mercimek, Kısır (Bulgur), Bauernsalat und natürlich homemade Cevapcici


----------



## HenneHuhn (15. Oktober 2022)

Heute ich wieder ganz bodenständig:

Bratkartoffeln mit Rührei. Ohne Speck aber mit extra Zwiebeln. Dazu Cornichons und eingelegte Rote Beete (aus dem Glas).


----------



## psalm64 (16. Oktober 2022)

Hab heute meinen 45sten nachgefeiert und mir anstatt Geschenken gewünscht, das jeder was zu Essen mitbringt (Hab es aber koordiniert, damit es auch was sinnvolles gibt. ).
Es gab:
Schokokuchen (selbstgemacht von meiner Frau, siehe oben.)
Bienenstich+Kirschtorte (Coppenrath & Wiese)
HotDogs (Zutaen einzeln zusammengekauft)
Buletten (Wiesenhof)
Tortellinisalat (selbstgemacht)
Kartoffelsalat (selbstgemacht)
Baguette (gekauft) mit Currydip + Tomatenbutter (selbstgemacht)
Gemüse zum Dippen in einem Yoghurtdressing (Dip selbstgemacht)


----------



## RyzA (16. Oktober 2022)

psalm64 schrieb:


> Hab heute meinen 45sten nachgefeiert und mir anstatt Geschenken gewünscht, das jeder was zu Essen mitbringt (Hab es aber koordiniert, damit es auch was sinnvolles gibt. ).


Herzlichen Glückwunsch nachträglich.


psalm64 schrieb:


> Es gab:
> Schokokuchen (selbstgemacht von meiner Frau, siehe oben.)
> Bienenstich+Kirschtorte (Coppenrath & Wiese)
> HotDogs (Zutaen einzeln zusammengekauft)
> ...


Hört sich sehr lecker an.


Wir gehen heute Mittag griechisch Essen. Mein Vater hatte Dienstag Geburtstag.
Ich war zwar schon letzte Woche beim Griechen, aber heute nehme ich wieder einen klassischen Gyrosteller.
Ein Bild reiche ich später nach.


----------



## soulstyle (16. Oktober 2022)

Heute werde ich zum Mittag nach dem Training erstmal
Sahne Lachs Nudel mit Garnelen machen, heute wird nämlich Beine Trainiert danach
brauche ich ordentlich Kohlenhydrate, Fette und ordentlich Proteine


----------



## Mahoy (16. Oktober 2022)

Heute gibt's Hausmannskost: Kartoffeln, grüne Bohnen und gebratene Hähnchenschnitzel; alles direkt vom Bio-Bauernhof.

EDIT: Auf nachdrückliches Verlangen des Thronfolgers wurden die Schnitzel paniert und es gab eine Brokkoli-Frischkäse-Soße dazu.


----------



## der_yappi (16. Oktober 2022)

Spaghetti Carbonara a la Mira Maurer + Gurkensalat


----------



## RyzA (16. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wir gehen heute Mittag griechisch Essen. Mein Vater hatte Dienstag Geburtstag.
> Ich war zwar schon letzte Woche beim Griechen, aber heute nehme ich wieder einen klassischen Gyrosteller.
> Ein Bild reiche ich später nach.


Gyros mit Metaxasoße und Kroketten:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AzRa-eL (16. Oktober 2022)

Kroketten habe ich auch ewig nicht mehr gegessen. Erinnert mich immer an unsere kroatischen Familienfreunde, die gegenüber von uns ein Restaurant namens Dubrovnik hatten. Aß als Kind dort immer Kalbsschnitzel mit Kroketten🤤

//Reste von gestern


----------



## RyzA (16. Oktober 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Kroketten habe ich auch ewig nicht mehr gegessen. Erinnert mich immer an unsere kroatischen Familienfreunde, die gegenüber von uns ein Restaurant namens Dubrovnik hatten. Aß als Kind dort immer Kalbsschnitzel mit Kroketten🤤


Kroketten liebe ich! Und das waren die besten Kroketten die ich bisher in meinem Leben gegessen habe.


----------



## HenneHuhn (16. Oktober 2022)

Habe mich von einem Sushi-Laden beliefern lassen (Zoom-Sushi-Date mit der Holden).
Maki mit Avocado, Maki mit Gurke, Tamago-Nigiri, Inari, veget. Inside-Out-Rollen. Und dazu eine kleine Portion Yakitori.


----------



## RyzA (17. Oktober 2022)

Hähnchenschnitzel mit Salzkartoffeln, dunkler Sauce (Packung) und Gewürzgurken.


----------



## psalm64 (17. Oktober 2022)

Reste von Samstag:


psalm64 schrieb:


> Schokokuchen (selbstgemacht von meiner Frau, siehe oben.)
> Buletten (Wiesenhof)
> Kartoffelsalat (selbstgemacht)


----------



## seventyseven (17. Oktober 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Burger Hawaii


----------



## AzRa-eL (17. Oktober 2022)

seventyseven schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> Burger Hawaii


Optik=Perfekt!


----------



## seventyseven (17. Oktober 2022)

Pretzelbuns
Hack mit Gochujangpaste
Rucola weil immer geil auf Burger
Dicke Zwiebeln
Mango Chutney (Wollte eigentlich Crannberry Chutney)
Dicker Cheddar
Rinderbacon
Ananasring



Muss mir mal so einen Burgerjam (Burgermarmelade) basteln.


----------



## RyzA (17. Oktober 2022)

Ein Stück Donauwelle, welches noch von gestern übrig geblieben ist, wo wir den Geburtstag meines Vaters gefeiert haben.


----------



## AzRa-eL (17. Oktober 2022)

seventyseven schrieb:


> Pretzelbuns
> Hack mit Gochujangpaste
> Rucola weil immer geil auf Burger
> Dicke Zwiebeln
> ...


Boa das klingt sogar leckerer als es aussieht. Besonders Mango Chutney macht mich neugierig!


----------



## Caduzzz (17. Oktober 2022)

@seventyseven 

Wieviel Gramm bzw. Löffel hast  du von der Paste auf wieviel Gramm Hack reingemacht?


----------



## AzRa-eL (17. Oktober 2022)

Caduzzz schrieb:


> @seventyseven
> 
> Wieviel Gramm bzw. Löffel hast  du von der Paste auf wieviel Gramm Hack reingemacht?


Schön, wieder von dir was zu lesen


----------



## seventyseven (17. Oktober 2022)

Caduzzz schrieb:


> @seventyseven
> 
> Wieviel Gramm bzw. Löffel hast  du von der Paste auf wieviel Gramm Hack reingemacht?


Ich hab 3 Patties aus ~500g Rinderhack gemacht. Dazu habe ich 1 EL Gochujang dazu gemischt und mit der Gabel gut gemischt. War aber zu wenig wie ich finde oder meine Paste verliert an Schärfe (Ist aber auch fast Leer) Bei meinen Hackbällchen mache ich zu gleicher Menge meist einen wirklich ordentlichen EL.

Gochujang wandert bei mir mittlerweile in fast alles. Bringt einfach eine Super angenehme Schärfe und elevated oft den Geschmack des Gerichts.


----------



## chill_eule (17. Oktober 2022)

seventyseven schrieb:


> Rucola weil immer geil auf Burger


Wenn ich Grünzeug auf nen Burger packe, dann immer Feldsalat.
Bringt eine leicht nussige Note rein, ohne zu sehr den Rest zu übertünchen.
Rucola ist ja doch sehr kräftig.
Aber ich kann mir das durchaus auch vorstellen auf einem italienisch angehauchten Burger.


----------



## RyzA (18. Oktober 2022)

Nudeln mit Knoblauchcreme und einer roten Paprika-Sauce.
Normalerweise wird das mit Manti so gegessen. Bzw mit Joghurt.
Aber Manti haben wir momentan keine. Und es geht auch mal ganz ohne Fleisch.
Die Sauce ist simpel aber lecker:

Butter in einen Topf verflüssigen. Dann etwas Salz und Paprikapulver edelsüß reinmachen.

Die schmeckt so gut, dass wir die teilweise auch nur mit Weißbrot essen. Das tunken wir da drinne ein.


----------



## chill_eule (18. Oktober 2022)

Meine Frau hat heute Frikadellen gemacht, perfekt wie immer! 

Die kann sie sogar besser als meine Mama/die Oma 

Dazu klassisch Kartoffeln und wahlweise Buttergemüse oder Blattspinat.


----------



## AzRa-eL (18. Oktober 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Die kann sie sogar besser als meine Mama/die Oma


...und ich währenddessen zu meiner Frau: "Egal was du machst, du wirst nie wie meine Mutter kochen können"


----------



## Caduzzz (18. Oktober 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> ...und ich währenddessen zu meiner Frau: "Egal was du machst, du wirst nie wie meine Mutter kochen können"


...und ich währenddessen zu meiner Freundin:" Egal was du machst, du kochst wie deine Mutter...Lass mich das kochen."


----------



## AzRa-eL (18. Oktober 2022)

Caduzzz schrieb:


> ...und ich währenddessen zu meiner Freundin:" Egal was du machst, du kochst wie deine Mutter...Lass mich das kochen."


Made my Day! Du hast damit definitiv den "Vogel abgeschossen"


----------



## Caduzzz (18. Oktober 2022)

..naja..bei aller Liebe, aber kochen macht ihr einfach keinen Spaß. Und wem Kochen keinen Spaß macht,  sollte es lieber sein lassen...


----------



## RyzA (18. Oktober 2022)

Meine Frau kocht und backt sehr gut. Am Anfang als wir uns kennenlernten gab es noch Defizite. 
Aber mitlerweile ist sie echt gut und hat sich weiterentwickelt. 
Ich koche auch etwas aber mehr leichte Sachen. Oder wir kochen mal zusammen.


----------



## psalm64 (18. Oktober 2022)

Nach dem Fußball direkt die verbrannten Kalorien wieder reingeholt und direkt danach in der Soccerhalle ne
Pizza Salami
gegessen.


----------



## chill_eule (18. Oktober 2022)

Caduzzz schrieb:


> aber kochen macht ihr einfach keinen Spaß


Meine Frau kocht auch nicht gern, aber ein paar Sachen macht sie dermaßen gut, da muss sie dann einfach durch 
Ansonsten koche ich halt viel, unter anderem Essen


----------



## RyzA (19. Oktober 2022)

Kartoffeleintopf. Mit Lauch, Maggikraut und Karotten. Und angebratene Cabanossi.
Darüber kommen dann noch Spiegeleier. Beidseitig angebraten.
Meine Frau hat den Eintopf schon gestern Abend gekocht und der ist schön durchgezogen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HenneHuhn (19. Oktober 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> ...und ich währenddessen zu meiner Frau: "Egal was du machst, du wirst nie wie meine Mutter kochen können"



Als Dankeschön hat deine Frau dir ein Abo für die Couch geschenkt? 😝

In der Kantine gab es Bandnudeln mit Blattspinat-Sahnesoße und Hähnchen. Ganz lecker, aber mir ist derart nach nem Salat... 

Dementsprechend gibt es nachher... Salat! 

(Mit Feta natürlich)


----------



## compisucher (19. Oktober 2022)

Bei mir wird es heute Abend (wie soeben erfahren) was typisch Tirolerisches geben:
Kaspressknödl
Das ist eine Teigmischung aus Knödelbrot/Semmelbrösel mit Käse, die zu einer Art Hamburger geformt wird und dann in der Pfanne angebraten wird.
Wir essen das immer mit einer klaren Suppe, schmeissen die Dinger aber nicht in die Suppe, sondern benutzen die als "Soße" damit es saftiger wird.
Dazu gibts Sauerkraut und sehr scharfen Kren (Meerrettich).
Recht einfaches aber sehr schmackhaftes und sättigendes Gericht (schaffe trotzdem locker 6-8 Knödel).

Sieht dann ungefähr so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olstyle (19. Oktober 2022)

Escombros Fritos - "fritterierter Schrott" - Frittierte Tintenfischteile
Paletilla de Cordero con salsa menta  - Lammschulter mit Minzsoße 
Crepes Chocolate - Crepe mit Schokoladensauce
Keine Bilder weil ich es hasse wenn Leute im Restaurant das Handy zücken statt rein zu hauen.
Alles unheimlich lecker und so viel dass mir danach kurz der Kreislauf weg gesackt ist


----------



## AzRa-eL (19. Oktober 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Escombros Fritos - "fritterierter Schrott" - Frittierte Tintenfischteile
> Paletilla de Cordero con salsa menta  - Lammschulter mit Minzsoße
> Crepes Chocolate - Crepe mit Schokoladensauce
> Keine Bilder weil ich es hasse wenn Leute im Restaurant das Handy zücken statt rein zu hauen.
> Alles unheimlich lecker und so viel dass mir danach kurz der Kreislauf weg gesackt ist


Mir lief gerade das Wasser im Mund zusammen beim Lesen 🤤Guten Appetit!


----------



## RyzA (19. Oktober 2022)

Zwei Toasts mit Erdbeermarmelade. Darunter gut Butter.
Und dazu eine Tasse Milch.


----------



## Olstyle (20. Oktober 2022)

Churros


----------



## soulstyle (20. Oktober 2022)

Kichererbseneintopf ...köstlich sage ich euch nur.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AzRa-eL (20. Oktober 2022)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Kichererbseneintopf ...köstlich sage ich euch nur.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das macht meine Frau auch oft. Afiyet olsun!


----------



## psalm64 (20. Oktober 2022)

Butterbrot mit:
Cashew-Schokocreme
Schokoladenriegel
2x Buko-India und Schinken

Das warme gibt es dann heute Abend.


----------



## soulstyle (20. Oktober 2022)

2 Putensteaks mit kräuterbutter


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olstyle (20. Oktober 2022)

Rippe vom Ibérico Schwein mit Honig-Senf Kruste, dazu grüner Spargel und Paprika. Alles selbst gemacht.


----------



## AzRa-eL (20. Oktober 2022)

soulstyle schrieb:


> 2 Putensteaks mit kräuterbutter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Läuft bei dir heute Souli🤤


----------



## soulstyle (20. Oktober 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Läuft bei dir heute Souli🤤


Ja morgen ist schwer Beine angesagt ich (muss heute Leider / gottseidank) auftanken.
Gerade gabs noch Windbeutel mit Gouda und mit Himberkuvetüre mit Sahne.

Betthupferl gibts gleich auch noch was das darf aber nicht mehr so fettig sein eher was langkettiges...


----------



## RyzA (20. Oktober 2022)

Wir hatten uns heute Mittag Cheeseburger gemacht.
Ohne Bild heute.

Heute Nachmittag gab es noch Kirschkuchen.


----------



## HenneHuhn (20. Oktober 2022)

Kleiner Snack zum Abendessen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Instant-Nudelsuppe gepimpt mit ein paar Tropfen Sesamöl, Frühlingszwiebeln, Chiliflocken und gerösteten Sesamkernen)


----------



## RyzA (20. Oktober 2022)

Suppe mit Stäbchen essen? Ist das nicht etwas schwierig?


----------



## HenneHuhn (20. Oktober 2022)

Die festen Bestandteile werden mit den Stäbchen gegessen, die Brühe geschlürft. So wie das in weiten Teilen der Welt üblich ist.


----------



## RyzA (20. Oktober 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Die festen Bestandteile werden mit den Stäbchen gegessen, die Brühe geschlürft. So wie das in weiten Teilen der Welt üblich ist.


Hier in Deutschland aber nicht. Da isst man Suppen mit dem Löffel. 

Nein Spaß... macht doch was du willst.


----------



## soulstyle (20. Oktober 2022)

Sorry für den folgenden post, sonst glaubt mir das niemand.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AzRa-eL (20. Oktober 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Kleiner Snack zum Abendessen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sieht richtig nice aus! 😍


----------



## RyzA (20. Oktober 2022)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Sorry für den folgenden post, sonst glaubt mir das niemand.


Ich warte...


----------



## AzRa-eL (20. Oktober 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Kleiner Snack zum Abendessen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





soulstyle schrieb:


> Sorry für den folgenden post, sonst glaubt mir das niemand.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Willkommen in Deutschland, wo der Deutsche asiatische Suppen schlürft und der Türke sich eine Currywurst und Pommes mit Mayo gönnt


----------



## RyzA (20. Oktober 2022)

Die Currywurst ist aber nicht vom Schwein, oder?


----------



## HenneHuhn (20. Oktober 2022)

@AzRa-eL 

Ein ehemaliger Chef von mir, Rom aus dem Kosovo, seit seinem 6. Lebensmonat in Deutschland, hat bei einer gemeinsamen Mittagspause zum ersten Mal Currywurst gegessen (weil er vorher nie auf Helal Currywurst gestoßen war). Daraufhin wollte er fast jeden Tag zu dem Laden und meinte: "Jetzt fühle ich mich endlich als Deutscher!" 😅


----------



## AzRa-eL (20. Oktober 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> @AzRa-eL
> 
> Ein ehemaliger Chef von mir, Rom aus dem Kosovo, seit seinem 6. Lebensmonat in Deutschland, hat bei einer gemeinsamen Mittagspause zum ersten Mal Currywurst gegessen (weil er vorher nie auf Helal Currywurst gestoßen war). Daraufhin wollte er fast jeden Tag zu dem Laden und meinte: "Jetzt fühle ich mich endlich als Deutscher!" 😅


Kann ich zu 100% relaten. Hatten damals auch so einen Halal Hähnchenwagen vor nem riesigen Kaufladen. Der bot auch Currywurst an. Ich war fast täglich dort, bis ich Bauchschmerzen bekam


----------



## RyzA (20. Oktober 2022)

Halal-Fleisch sehe ich etwas kritisch.
Aber wenigstens werden die Tiere, die hier in Deutschland geschlachtet werden, dann vorher betäubt.


----------



## soulstyle (20. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Die Currywurst ist aber nicht vom Schwein, oder?


Neeee Geflügel natürlich, aber ich habe auch gesündigt, denke das bleibt nicht aus.
Nach der Ehe gabs am Anfang hin und wieder MC Rib dann never ever Pork.....


----------



## RyzA (20. Oktober 2022)

Ich kenne auch Türken die schon Schweinebratwurst gegessen haben.


----------



## AzRa-eL (20. Oktober 2022)

Wer frei von Sünde ist, möge den ersten Stein werfen


----------



## RyzA (20. Oktober 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Wer frei von Sünde ist, möge den ersten Stein werfen


Ein berühmtes Jesus Zitat was sehr war ist und Doppelmoral kritisiert.


----------



## AzRa-eL (20. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ein berühmtes Jesus Zitat was sehr war ist und Doppelmoral kritisiert.


Danke für die Erklärung


----------



## RyzA (20. Oktober 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Danke für die Erklärung


Gerne! Ich liebe dich wie meine Nächsten.
Nein, wollen wir hier mal nicht übertreiben. 


Topic: Haferflocken mit Milch, Apfel -und Bananenstückchen.


----------



## soulstyle (20. Oktober 2022)

Also ich habe heute zwar ordentlich Food getankt, aber die Quittung habe ich gerade..."Bauch weh ein wenig".
Der Magen denkt sich auch "was ist denn mit dem Typnen los was spült der alles hier runter?
Er hat Spass ich habe die Arbeit also Bauchweh! Ist glaube ich ein kleiner illegaler Streik vom Magen


----------



## RyzA (20. Oktober 2022)

Trink einen Kräuterschnaps. Der räumt den Magen auf.


----------



## AzRa-eL (20. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Gerne! Ich liebe dich wie meine Nächsten.


Mit der Einstellung wäre die Welt ein besserer Ort


----------



## Manner1a (20. Oktober 2022)

Ausnahmsweise mal Walnüsse zum Spaß, ich halte nicht viel von Lebenwesen, die einen vergiften können. Es gibt Leute, die haben Angst vor Pflanzen, die so ursprünglich in der Natur gar nicht vorkommen, sondern gezüchtet wurden vom Menschen. Gut ist, Tierisches auf den Tisch zu bringen, egal wie blutig, weil es der natürlichen Diät entspricht. Ich esse viel zu wenig Obst und rauche kein Langgrundblatt und man muss halt schauen was jeweils fehlt an Vitaminen, Mineralstoffen und Spurenelementen. Die zu erbringende Leistung ist gerade jenseits von gut und böse; da muss alles stimmen. Endgültiger Erfolg ist in der Mache.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5DYlds5VbKI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





RyzA schrieb:


> Aber wenigstens werden die Tiere, die hier in Deutschland geschlachtet werden, dann vorher betäubt.


Die damals gemachten Tierschutzgesetze sind gut. Aus Sicht anderer Menschen ist schächten aber die Schlachtmethode, die deutlich weniger Leid verursacht...alles eine Frage der Perspektive bzw. was wir mit unserem Geist erfassen können. 

Blut trinken geht auch in Ordnung, wenn man da heran kommt, das gleiche gilt für rohe Milch. Die Verfügbarkeit ist die Frage. Vegan leben geht eine Weile auch ohne Supplementierung gut, wenn man von eigenen Kräften zehren kann, nur empfehlen kann ich es nicht, weil mir meine Religion diese "naturnahe" Lebensweise nicht verbietet. Eine Umstellung auf nur Fleisch dauert ein wenig, vor allem wenn das Immunsystem am Boden ist. Vor 3 Tagen habe ich auch einige auf dem Rasen liegende Äpfel eingesammelt, aber Fruttarier sein empfehle ich auch nicht, es sei denn so schafft man es, Spitzensportler zu werden. Das wiederum kann auch ungesund sein. Die eigene Komfortzone niemals zu verlassen ist auch eine gute Idee. Am gesündesten finde ich Flexitarier sein mit überdurchschnittlich hohem Fleischkonsum.


----------



## RyzA (20. Oktober 2022)

Manner1a schrieb:


> Die damals gemachten Tierschutzgesetze sind gut. Aus Sicht anderer Menschen ist schächten aber die Schlachtmethode, die deutlich weniger Leid verursacht...alles eine Frage der Perspektive bzw. was wir mit unserem Geist erfassen können.


Ich will mich nicht moralisch aufspielen aber sehe das trotzdem anders.
Die Tiere werden dadurch kurz vor ihrem Tod nochmal richtig gestresst.
Andere meinen sie hätten einen Schock und würden nicht viel davon merken.
Genau wissen tu ich´s nicht. Ich will auch niemanden verurteilen der geschächtete Tiere isst.
Ich selber verzichte aber eher da drauf.


----------



## Manner1a (20. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich will mich nicht moralisch aufspielen aber sehe das trotzdem anders.
> Die Tiere werden dadurch kurz vor ihrem Tod nochmal richtig gestresst.
> Andere meinen sie hätten einen Schock und würden nicht viel davon merken.
> Genau wissen tu ich´s nicht. Ich will auch niemanden verurteilen der geschächtete Tiere isst.
> Ich selber verzichte aber eher da drauf.


Als ich als Deutscher diese Argumentation das erste mal hörte, war ich entsetzt, muss aber - da so ziemlich alles Mögliche auf einen einprasselt - auch darüber nachdenken. Man muss nur mal BILD lesen: Alles scheint möglich.  

Koscher und Halal sich ernähren kann ich nicht empfehlen, wenn die Gesundheit der Leute etwas anderes sagt. Überleben ist wichtiger als Religion, was auch weitgehend akzeptiert wird.


----------



## HenneHuhn (20. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ein berühmtes Jesus Zitat was sehr war ist und Doppelmoral kritisiert.



Danke, dass du das klargestellt hast. Fast hätte ich Fotos aus wilderen Zeiten gepostet.


----------



## RyzA (20. Oktober 2022)

Moralvorstellungen und die Bewertungen in "Gut" und "Böse" sind wohl menschliche Erfindungen und  Eigenschaften.
Die Natur selber ist "neutral" und bewertet nichts. Ein Schöpfer vielleicht.

Können wir auch hier diskutieren wenn ihr Lust habt: https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/threads/der-philosophie-thread.620783/page-3

Dann können wir zudem noch diskutieren ob die Zeit eine menschliche Erfindung ist.


----------



## AzRa-eL (20. Oktober 2022)

Manner1a schrieb:


> Koscher und Halal sich ernähren kann ich nicht empfehlen, wenn die Gesundheit der Leute etwas anderes sagt.


Bei Koscher/Halal stößt der Körper des Tieres durch das Aufschneiden des Halses nahezu das ganze Blut in Strömen aus und wie man weiß, ist Blut mitunter Krankheitsüberträger Nr.1. Könnte also eigentlich gesünder sein 

Davon abgesehen, weiß ich, dass in vielen muslimischen Ländern nicht täglich Fleisch gegessen wird, das hat mehrere Gründe, die alle hier jetzt aufzuzählen den Rahmen sprengen würde.
In dem Kontext - und ohne jetzt einen Kulturkonflikt hier heraufbeschwören zu wollen - muss ich doch jedes Mal irgendwie schmunzeln, wenn ich von Nicht-Muslimen höre, wie grausam unsere Art der Schächtung ist.
Denke nämlich dann jedes Mal an den westlich-industriellen, übertriebenen Fleischkonsum, und die dahinterliegende Maschinerie in Form von Massentierhaltung, mit Tieren, die ein ganzes Leben voller Qual verbringen, bis sie dann auf eine "humane Art" mit Strom geschockt und geschlachtet werden...


----------



## soulstyle (20. Oktober 2022)

Manner1a schrieb:


> Als ich als Deutscher diese Argumentation das erste mal hörte, war ich entsetzt, muss aber - da so ziemlich alles Mögliche auf einen einprasselt - auch darüber nachdenken. Man muss nur mal BILD lesen: Alles scheint möglich.
> 
> Koscher und Halal sich ernähren kann ich nicht empfehlen, wenn die Gesundheit der Leute etwas anderes sagt. Überleben ist wichtiger als Religion, was auch weitgehend akzeptiert wird.


Was spricht gegen Halal und Koscher? Das Tierwohl oder andere Gründe?

Also das ist ein interessanter Beitrag.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BhWCHhqMUeo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (20. Oktober 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> In dem Kontext - und ohne jetzt einen Kulturkonflikt hier heraufbeschwören zu wollen - muss ich doch jedes Mal irgendwie schmunzeln, wenn ich von Nicht-Muslimen höre, wie grausam unsere Art der Schächtung ist.
> Denke dann jedes Mal an den übertriebenen Fleischkonsum, und die dahinterliegende Maschinerie in Form von Massentierhaltung, mit Tieren, die ein ganzes Leben voller Qual verbringen, bis sie dann auf eine "humane Art" mit Strom geschockt und geschlachtet werden, der industriellen westlichen Welt...


Das höre ich immer wieder als Gegenargument, aber man sollte unterscheiden zwischen Haltung und Tötung.
Die Haltungszustände sind hier wirklich in der Massentierhaltung alles andere als schön.
Aber beim Tod kann man dem Tier wenigstens noch zusätzliches Leid ersparen.
Ich fand das auch schlimm, dass männliche Küken sogar noch lebendig geschreddert wurden. Zum Glück wurde das mitlerweile verboten.
Doch das gehört hier alles nicht in den Thread.


----------



## AzRa-eL (20. Oktober 2022)

Meine Logik sagt: Wenn ich als Tier wählen könnte, zwischen einem tiergerechten Leben, um dann einen kurzen Schmerz zu erleiden (wobei das ja nicht wirklich erforscht ist) oder eng eingepfercht mit zig anderen in der eigenen Kacke mein Dasein friste, bis ich von einem Stromschlag erlöst werde. Würde ich eher ersteres wählen


----------



## RyzA (20. Oktober 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Meine Logik sagt: Wenn ich als Tier wählen könnte, zwischen einem tiergerechten Leben, um dann einen kurzen Schmerz zu erleiden (wobei das ja nicht wirklich erforscht ist) oder eng eingepfercht mit zig anderen in der eigenen Kacke mein Dasein friste, bis ich von einem Stromschlag erlöst werde. Würde ich eher ersteres wählen


Achso, in muslimischen Ländern gibt es keine Massentierhaltung wo Tiere geschächtet werden?
Außerdem dauert es vom Schnitt bis zum ausbluten und die Tiere sind eben nicht sofort tot.


----------



## soulstyle (20. Oktober 2022)

Ich wünschte Fleisch würde auf Bäumen wachsen un mann müsste keine Tiere dafür nehmen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (20. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Achso, in muslimischen Ländern gibt es keine Massentierhaltung wo Tiere geschächtet werden?


Nicht überall und oft nur dort, wo es sehr industriell und westlich geprägt ist. Kommt aber halt darauf an, wo du hingehst. In unseren kleinen Städten oder Dörfer gibt es keine Massentierhaltung. Die Menschen können sich nicht mal leisten täglich Fleisch zu konsumieren. Manche essen nur einmal im Monat oder monatelang kein Fleisch.
Trotzdem kann man das pauschal nicht beantworten. Türkei hat beispielsweise eine starke Industrie und ist auch was Fleisch angeht international sehr organisiert, siehe Kavalli  Das ist aber auch eher eine Ausnahme.
In vielen anderen muslimisch geprägten Ländern hast du keine Massentierindustrie. Dort gehen die Menschen tatsächlich *ab und zu* zum Metzger in der Straße.


----------



## Manner1a (20. Oktober 2022)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Was spricht gegen Halal und Koscher? Das Tierwohl oder andere Gründe?
> 
> Also das ist ein interessanter Beitrag.
> 
> ...


Im Wesentlichen geht es mir darum, nicht viel Verarbeitetes zum Konsum zu empfehlen, weil die Mikronährstoffe erhalten bleiben sollte. Krankheitserreger muss man - falls vorhanden - natürlich aushalten können. Danke für das Video, Vera F. Birkenbihl ist eine großartige Frau gewesen. Ich habe noch gar nicht alle ihre Vorträge erfasst. Ruhe in Frieden

Da gab es ja diesen Film vor '45 "Der ewige..." irgendwas (aus rechtlicher Sicht heute unmöglich, zu sehr ins Detail zu gehen). Jedenfalls wenn man sich das anschaut, wie das Rind dort schnauft und ausblutet, macht es auf den ersten Blick nicht den Eindruck als würde es Spaß haben, zumal der Zuschauer vor diesen expliziten Bildern davon gewarnt wurde, dass das nichts für Jedermann ist. In Hart aber Fair hat Karl-Heinz Funke (SPD, Landwirtschaftsministerium) in der Folge "Haben Fleischesser keine Moral?" (2010-2011) gesagt, er habe immer überdurchschnittlich viel Fleisch gegessen, er sprach von Güterabwägung beim Fleischkonsum in Geschichten aus der Bibel sowie von der Schwerigkeit, in kleinen Betrieben Krankheitserreger vom Tier fernzuhalten und er wollte nicht pauschalisieren, dass im Vergleich zur Massentierhaltung das eine gut und das andere schlecht ist.


soulstyle schrieb:


> Ich wünschte Fleisch würde auf Bäumen wachsen un mann müsste keine Tiere dafür nehmen.


Ja, Fleisch aus dem Reagenzglas wird aber von einigen Leuten, die auch zum Kannibalen werden, wenn hier Fleisch verboten wird, abgelehnt. Die würden eher auf Veganer dann losgehen, als gäbe es Leute, die nicht auf der gleichen Stufe in der Nahrungskette stehen wie man selbst, um die eigene Überlegenheit zu untermauern.



AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Die Menschen können sich nicht mal leisten täglich Fleisch zu konsumieren. Manche essen nur einmal im Monat oder monatelang kein Fleisch.


Einige Leute der Fleischesserfraktion sprechen von Versklavung durch die schlechte fleischlose Nahrung und sprechen ganz offen darüber, welche Möglichkeiten der Gesundung, Befreiung von Schmerz und Kraftentfaltung es bei täglichem Fleischkonsum gibt, da Rohkost ja nicht bedeutet nur Gemüse roh zu konsumieren. Sie gehen aber auch mehr Richtung Pferdefleisch, Innereien etc...völlig entfesselt eben...unlocked & unleashed wie eine Intel K CPU.

Falls das zu grenzenlos ist, was ich hier schreibe, kann auch auch vom Gas gehen und weiter Richtung Kompromiss gehen in Sachen Höflichkeit und dem, was ich zum Ausdruck bringen möchte. Nicht dass jemand tot umfällt.

Viele Grüße


----------



## RyzA (21. Oktober 2022)

Selbstgemachte Lasagne




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manner1a (21. Oktober 2022)

Heute gab es Alaska Seelachsfilet (wegen vegetarisch und so) und Putengeschnetzeltes. Für morgen früh vorbereitet ist Schweinegeschnetzeltes.


----------



## RyzA (21. Oktober 2022)

Manner1a schrieb:


> Heute gab es Alaska Seelachsfilet (wegen vegetarisch und so) und Putengeschnetzeltes. Für morgen früh vorbereitet ist Schweinegeschnetzeltes.


Bratwurst mit Schnitzel ist auch gut. Und dazu noch ne Frikadelle.


----------



## Manner1a (21. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Bratwurst mit Schnitzel ist auch gut. Und dazu noch ne Frikadelle.


"Dat jibt Buletten." - Mario Barth - Männersache


----------



## RyzA (22. Oktober 2022)

Gleich mache ich mir eine 4 Käse-Pizza. Die Ofenfrische.
Mein Sohn isst noch Lasagne von gestern.
Und meine Frau kommt erst um 15 Uhr von der Arbeit.
Die hat dort schon was für Mittags gehabt.


----------



## Olstyle (22. Oktober 2022)

Nachdem gestern nochmal in Spanien geschlemmt wurde(Avokado Salat, Miesmuscheln und Steak) hatte ich es nach dem Rückflug etwas eilig, also Borschtsch aus der Dose. Gab's irgendwann mal billig beim Lidl und schmeckt mir nicht besonders :|


----------



## RyzA (22. Oktober 2022)

Bio-Dinkel-Volleiwaffeln

Schmecken leicht getoastet und mit Butter am besten. Aber das wären zum späten Abend wohl zuviele Kalorien.


----------



## soulstyle (22. Oktober 2022)

Midnight Snack



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AzRa-eL (22. Oktober 2022)

Verdammt, ich sollte wirklich aufhören, auf diesen Thread abends zu klicken...


----------



## soulstyle (22. Oktober 2022)

Tröste Dich habe nur 2 Röstiecken gegessen, aber im Heissluftofen gemacht....


----------



## RyzA (23. Oktober 2022)

Ist das Runde da Falafel?


----------



## soulstyle (23. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ist das Runde da Falafel?


Nein Egetürk Sucuk


----------



## RyzA (23. Oktober 2022)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Nein Egetürk Sucuk


Ich hätte mal näher ranzoomen sollen. Wohl einen aufn Auge gehabt ohne Brille. 

Auch sehr lecker!

*Edit:* Und mit den Kartoffel-Ecken hast du ein Viva-Logo gemacht.


----------



## soulstyle (23. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich hätte mal näher ranzoomen sollen. Wohl einen aufn Auge gehabt ohne Brille.
> 
> Auch sehr lecker!
> 
> *Edit:* Und mit den Kartoffel-Ecken hast du ein Viva-Logo gemacht.


Nice ich dachte das Viva Logo erkennt niemand


----------



## RyzA (23. Oktober 2022)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Nice ich dachte das Viva Logo erkennt niemand






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dLEECH4WXpw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## psalm64 (23. Oktober 2022)

Heute Mittag gab es Weißkohlpfanne.
Hier eine der Boxen für den Tiefkühler mit dem "Rest":



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Edit:
Falls sich einer fürs Rezept interressiert, habe ich es mal angehängt, zum Abtippen war ich leider zu faul.


----------



## Olstyle (23. Oktober 2022)

Genau so eine Box hab ich auch noch im Kühler   @psalm64

Heute hab ich Kürbissuppe gemacht.


----------



## Manner1a (23. Oktober 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UhedDHyWHao:599

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



"Boah, ist das bekloppt, oder? Dat glaubt dir doch keiner."


----------



## chill_eule (23. Oktober 2022)

Der Lege ist super, guck ich gerne 

Toll, wie er mit so vielen Mythen, Legenden und Vorurteilen aufräumt und einem einen tiefen Einblick in die Nahrungsmittelindustrie und deren ganzen _Quatsch_ gewährt. 

Die Sendungen vom NDR Ratgeber mit "Die Tricks mit..." sind aber manchmal auch daneben und sehr oberflächlich, teilweise Bild-Zeitung-Niveau, weil einseitige "Meinungsmache".


----------



## RyzA (23. Oktober 2022)

Heute Mittag gab es bei uns Hähnchenkeulen mit Ofengemüse.
Aufn Bild sah es aber nicht ganz so schön aus.
Deswegen hatte ich es weggelassen.
Aber egal: es war sehr lecker!

Und Morgen gibt es Nasi-Goreng.


----------



## HenneHuhn (23. Oktober 2022)

Nem Kumpel beim Wohnzimmer-Renovieren geholfen. Jetzt gibt es ne große Pizza mit Thunfisch, Hirtenkäse, Zwiebeln und scharfen Jalapeños.


----------



## RyzA (24. Oktober 2022)

Wir machen heute doch kein Nasi-Goreng, sondern gebratene Nudeln mit FLeischwurst und Ei.


----------



## Manner1a (24. Oktober 2022)

Heute Abend gibt es tatsächlich Klops in der Pfanne! 

Der Geschmack lässt mir keine Ruhe nach der so fruchtbaren Debatte darüber. Aber nur kurz anbraten, so dass es innen noch roh ist, was allgemein *hust* gesellschaftlich akzeptiert wird (eine Gesellschaft, für die man nicht die Hand ins Feuer legen will).

Ich bin der "Gordon Ramsay" unter den Chefköchen und nicht "Lafer! Lichter! Lecker!" oder Markus Lanz: Er mag es blutig, aber ist gezwungen sich zu beschweren, wenn es ganz roh ist.



Spoiler







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jX4RNpLlxgM:180

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






Logischerweise sind hier auch keine Praktikanten; wenn ich mit denen schimpfen müsste, wäre es der Spaß nicht wert.


----------



## psalm64 (24. Oktober 2022)

Heute im Homeoffice die Weißkohlpfanne von gestern.


----------



## seventyseven (24. Oktober 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HenneHuhn (25. Oktober 2022)

Zur Feier des dt. Passes einer Kollegin:

Schoko-Kirsch-Kuchen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (25. Oktober 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Zur Feier des dt. Passes einer Kollegin:


Dazu hätte doch eigentlich Bockwurst und Sauerkraut besser gepasst oder nicht?


----------



## HenneHuhn (25. Oktober 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Dazu hätte doch eigentlich Bockwurst und Sauerkraut besser gepasst oder nicht?



Ja, nee, weiß nicht... Ich bin froh, dass es der Kuchen geworden ist!


----------



## psalm64 (25. Oktober 2022)

Heute und vermutlich den Rest der Woche wieder auf der Arbeit...
Heute gab es Menü 2: Putenragout


----------



## RyzA (25. Oktober 2022)

Mantaplatte


----------



## chill_eule (25. Oktober 2022)

Ich versuche heute Abend:








						Enchiladas mit Hähnchen und Mais von DanyG | Chefkoch
					

Enchiladas mit Hähnchen und Mais. Über 269 Bewertungen und für ausgezeichnet befunden. Mit ► Portionsrechner ► Kochbuch ► Video-Tipps! Jetzt entdecken und ausprobieren!



					www.chefkoch.de


----------



## soulstyle (25. Oktober 2022)

Volkornnudeln geschwenkt in Kräuterbutter mit Gemüse "Leipziger allerlei"
und Hähnchenbrustwürfeln + 3 Stück Rührei.


chill_eule schrieb:


> Ich versuche heute Abend:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich glaube ich mache das heute Abend für unser Geburtstagskind, sieht echt gut aus.


Ganz ehrlich zu den Vollkornnudeln, schmecken nicht so gut wie die Weizengrießnudeln, und merklich
länger halten die nicht satt...gefühlt.
Keine Ahnung warum ich diese Vollkornnudeln esse.
Schon soviele unterschiedlich ausprobiert, egal Hauptsache es wirkt.


----------



## compisucher (25. Oktober 2022)

Mexikanisch mag ich auch.
Wir machen die Weizentortillas immer mit einer Crepe-Heizplatte, so was:




__





						Laden…
					





					www.amazon.de
				




Im Gegensatz zu vielen online-Rezepten, machen wir das so und totalo primitivo:
Mehl und (je nach Gusto) ordentlich Salz in die Schüssel, KEIN Backpulver oder gar Hefe, mit Wasser vorsichtig aufgiessen, so dass mit dem Mixer (nicht Teigkneter) ein zähflüssiger Teig entsteht.
Wer mag, kann mit Cumin vorwürzen.
Gleich auf den Crepes-Maker drauf, verteilen und herrlich dünne aber feste Tortillas produzieren.
Zum Warmstellen auf eine Platte, mit ganz leicht feuchtem Tuch abdecken (damit die nicht austrocknen und sich noch rollen lassen) und bei 50° im Ofen warmstellen.

PS: 
Die Dinger sind nach unter 1 min auf jeder Seite fertig.
Für die "übliche" 8 Stück-Packung aus dem Supermarkt braucht man also gerade mal 15 min oder so.


----------



## soulstyle (25. Oktober 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Mexikanisch mag ich auch.
> Wir machen die Weizentortillas immer mit einer Crepe-Heizplatte, so was:
> 
> 
> ...


Was kommen denn dann so in die Wraps, vor allem frisch schmecken die viel besser.


----------



## compisucher (25. Oktober 2022)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Was kommen denn dann so in die Wraps,


Ich?
Ich glaube, da tickt jeder ein wenig anders.

Wir machen da meist scharf (im Sinne von cross) angebratenes Hühnchenfleisch rein.
Für die Erwachsenen lasse ich einen Teil des Fleisches in der Pfanne und gebe Tomaten (wahlweise so pürierte Tomatensoße aus dem Tetrapack), Zwiebeln, Chilis, Cumin, Knoblauch, scharfen Paprika rein, lasse das Ganze zu einer Grundsoße vor sich her dünsten.
Am Schluss kommen noch kurz Kidneybohnen und Mais rein (nicht verkochen).

Das übrige Fleisch wird warmgestellt und ist speziell für die Kids nur schwach mit Salz und Pfeffer gewürzt.

Es gehen auch sehr gut Shrimps, Schweinefleisch und feste Fischsorten.
Rind weniger, weil die kleinen Steifen bei mir meist zäh werden.
Für meine bessere Hälfte (Teilzeitvegetarier) brate ich öfters Schafskäse an, den Sie dann in die Wraps bröckelt.

Auf Tisch kommt zusätzlich noch in Einzelgefäßen:

Pürierte rote Bohnen (einfach Kidneybohnen aus der Dose kochen und noch heiß im Topf pürieren und Cumin dazu.) -also warm
Selbst gemachte Guacamole (ist aus Avocados, schälen, pürieren, Gewürze dazu und noch Zitronensaft, damit es schön Grün bleibt) -kalt
Sauerrahm
Streukäse
frischer grüner Salat (ohne Dressing)
Mais und Kidneybohnen (kalt)
Käsedipp (warm)
Nachos (warm)
Zwiebeln, frische Jalapenos, Wahlweise andere (scharfe) Pepperoni
und was man eben sonst noch gerne im Wrap haben will...
Und dann bastelt sich halt jeder Wraps nach Gusto.



soulstyle schrieb:


> vor allem frisch schmecken die viel besser.


Genau


----------



## psalm64 (25. Oktober 2022)

Ich bin dafür, das nächste Forentreffen machen wir bei @compisucher  zu Hause und er macht uns Wraps.


----------



## compisucher (25. Oktober 2022)

psalm64 schrieb:


> Ich bin dafür, das nächste Forentreffen machen wir bei @compisucher  zu Hause und er macht uns Wraps.


Für Gästepflaumenkuchen ist meine bessere Hälfte zuständig:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei ganz vielen Gästen machen wir meist eine Art Paella:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Selbst gemachte Pizza hingegen endet bei mir leider meist im Desaster....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## soulstyle (25. Oktober 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Für Gästepflaumenkuchen ist meine bessere Hälfte zuständig:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oha @compisucher ein Gourmet?

Der Pflaumenkuchen ist cool mit selbstgeschlagener Sahne und Kanne Kaffee, wäre das gnaze Backblech eine gute Kallorien Investition....

Mit dem Reis kann man micgh auch kriegen.....


----------



## compisucher (25. Oktober 2022)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Oha @compisucher ein Gourmet?


Nö, nicht wirklich.
Alles, was länger als 1 h zum Kochen dauert, ist für mich zu lange.
Einfache, schmackhafte Küche ohne größerem Aufwand und möglichst wenig aus der Packung (z. B. Knorr/Maggi und Co.) sind mein/unser Ding.


----------



## chill_eule (25. Oktober 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Selbst gemachte Pizza hingegen endet bei mir leider meist im Desaster....


Meine Frau kann sowas auch gut.
Ofen viel zu heiß machen und dann noch vergessen die Eieruhr zu stellen, damit man _Gebackenes_ nachher einer Autopsie unterziehen muss. 

Aber komischerweise backt sie ganz hervorragend Kuchen, da stellt sie sich dann aber auch immer einen timer ^^

Apropo: Meine Enchiladas sind grad in den Ofen gewandert.
Timer steht erstmal auf 15 min statt 20 min, denn ich hab lieber immer noch einen Sicherheitspuffer und back dann länger wenn nötig.
*Ent*backen kann man halt nix mehr, s.o. die Pizza


----------



## AzRa-eL (25. Oktober 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Meine Frau kann sowas auch gut.
> Ofen viel zu heiß machen und dann noch vergessen die Eieruhr zu stellen, damit man _Gebackenes_ nachher einer Autopsie unterziehen muss.
> 
> Aber komischerweise backt sie ganz hervorragend Kuchen, da stellt sie sich dann aber auch immer einen timer ^^


Klingt nach Prioritätensetzung


----------



## chill_eule (25. Oktober 2022)

Ich wusste, dass 15 Minuten reichen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olstyle (25. Oktober 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Alles, was länger als 1 h zum Kochen dauert, ist für mich zu lange.


Aktives Kochen, also schnibbeln, braten, abschmecken, 1h lang find ich schon eher viel.
Eintöpfe, Braten, Gulasch etc. köcheln zwar länger, aber das würde ich jetzt nicht als Arbeitszeit verbuchen.

Bei mir gibt es die letzte Runde Kürbissuppe, dann ist der Pott leer.


----------



## soulstyle (25. Oktober 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Aktives Kochen, also schnibbeln, braten, abschmecken, 1h lang find ich schon eher viel.
> Eintöpfe, Braten, Gulasch etc. köcheln zwar länger, aber das würde ich jetzt nicht als Arbeitszeit verbuchen.
> 
> Bei mir gibt es die letzte Runde Kürbissuppe, dann ist der Pott leer.


Ohh komm da passt Kräuterbaguette o.ä. dazu.....

Ähm Heisluftofen Pommes ohne öl
Hähnchensteaks / Filet, mit bissl Kräuterbutter.
Grichischer Krautsalat.


----------



## chill_eule (25. Oktober 2022)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Ähm Heisluftofen Pommes ohne öl


Mein Beileid


----------



## soulstyle (25. Oktober 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Mein Beileid


Der Hunger treibts rein wäre es Wochenende hätte ich die ja frittiert, schmecken echt um Welten besser.


----------



## chill_eule (25. Oktober 2022)

Was hat das mit Wochenende zu tun?


----------



## soulstyle (25. Oktober 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Was hat das mit Wochenende zu tun?


Ich mache ja aktiv Fitness, und in der Woche bis Freitag inklusive, versuche ich eiweisreich und so kallorienarm wie möglich zu essen.
Zwar nicht wie ein Wettkampfsportler aber da wo ich es geistig, geschmacklich und auch vom
Genusserlebniss vertreten kann versuche ich alles unnötige zu reduzieren.
Am Wochenende wird dann gegessen was auf den Tisch kommt.
Burger, Mc Doof, Pizza Hausmanskost, usw das was gerade ansteht.

Aber ich essse Abends auch mal 2 reihen Schokolade wenns nicht anders geht.
Und 50J, 183 groß, in klammern (Sportler) muss man mit 100KG Körpergewicht und Büro Job aufpassen
das man nicht unkontrolliert zunimmt.

Hatte ich mal als ich  jobtechnisch viel unterwegs war, von einem Meeting zum anderen.
Ich habe in einem Jahr von 90KG auf 121 KG hochgefuttert.
Möchte ich nicht nochmal.

Zudem ist echt wahr, habe ich selber gemerkt, lässt die agilität nach wenn man zu fettig oder schwer verdauliches ist.
Kennst Du bestimmt das Nickerchen nach dem essen.

Also Leichtwerdaulich was nicht schwer im Magen liegt, langkettige KH und Eiweise.
Und ich merke ich bleibe recht agil bei der Ernärungsweise.


----------



## chill_eule (25. Oktober 2022)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Kennst Du bestimmt das Nickerchen nach dem essen.


Nicht wirklich.
Dafür bin ich noch nicht alt genug 

Oder nicht voll gefressen genug, so wie früher™ in meiner Jugend, wo mein bester Kumpel und ich in der Videothek 2-3 Actionkracher ausgeliehen und nebenbei 2-3 Big King XXL/Doppelwhopper verspeist haben 

Da haben wir dann eigentlich immer den dritten Film und sehr oft nicht mal den zweiten Film geschafft, weil wir eingepennt sind 

Aber ich verstehe deine Vorgehensweise 
(Und hoffe, dass ich nie soo alt werde ^^)


----------



## HenneHuhn (25. Oktober 2022)

psalm64 schrieb:


> Heute und vermutlich den Rest der Woche wieder auf der Arbeit...
> Heute gab es Menü 2: Putenragout



Boah, ich würde bei der Speisekarte verhungern... weil ich so lange unschlüssig davor stünde, unfähig mich für eine der täglichen 4 Köstlichkeiten zu entscheiden. Bis ich irgendwann tot umfalle


----------



## RyzA (25. Oktober 2022)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Zudem ist echt wahr, habe ich selber gemerkt, lässt die agilität nach wenn man zu fettig oder schwer verdauliches ist.
> Kennst Du bestimmt das Nickerchen nach dem essen.





chill_eule schrieb:


> Aber ich verstehe deine Vorgehensweise
> (Und hoffe, dass ich nie soo alt werde ^^)


Ich halte schon seit Jahren ein Mittagsschläfchen nach dem Essen. 
Bin zwar noch nicht ganz 50. Aber kenne das.


----------



## soulstyle (25. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich halte schon seit Jahren ein Mittagsschläfchen nach dem Essen.
> Bin zwar noch nicht ganz 50. Aber kenne das.


Aber einer der schönsten Schlaf Genüsse, vollgefressen zu ratzen


----------



## RyzA (25. Oktober 2022)

Waffelröllchen. Leider sind die ohne Schokolade.
Aber schmecken auch gut.


----------



## Manner1a (25. Oktober 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Timer steht erstmal auf 15 min statt 20 min, denn ich hab lieber immer noch einen Sicherheitspuffer und back dann länger wenn nötig.


Ich habe gerade Sicherheitspfeffer gelesen...muss dringend ins Bett.


----------



## AzRa-eL (26. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Waffenröllchen.


@Manner1a 
Ich habe oben Waffenröllchen gelesen. Äh, warte mal...


----------



## chill_eule (26. Oktober 2022)

*Waffen*röllchen sind doch eher was für den Militärthread, oder?


----------



## psalm64 (26. Oktober 2022)

Ein belegtes Vollkornbrötchen und ein belegtes Käsebrötchen vom Bäcker. Beide mit Salami.


----------



## Manner1a (26. Oktober 2022)

psalm64 schrieb:


> Ein belegtes Vollkornbrötchen und ein belegtes Käsebrötchen vom Bäcker. Beide mit Salami.


In kühlen Pfuhlen wollen wir uns suhlen so saftig süß.
Und auf den Tisch kommt heut ein Fisch so saftig süß!

Kein Karpfen, aber Kabeljau (Dorsch) in Meerrettisch Soße ist geplant für das Wochenende. Heute Hähnchenbrustfilet...ich sollte aber mehr rotes Fleisch essen. Nur mit Disziplin behält man auch im Winter seine Traumfigur (groß und stark). Viele Grüße


----------



## RyzA (26. Oktober 2022)

Heute Mittag gibt es bei uns polnische Pierogi mit Fleischfüllung. Darüber in fett gedünstete Zwiebeln.
So wird das traditionell gegessen.


----------



## Zappaesk (26. Oktober 2022)

Verkostung verschiedener Stör Kaviare um das passende auszusuchen für das geplante Menü zu Weihnachten.


----------



## soulstyle (26. Oktober 2022)

KÖTTBULAR Art


----------



## Olstyle (26. Oktober 2022)

Nach dem Sport gab es eine Fingerfood-Platte. Alles ungesunde frittierte Zeug auf einem Haufen


----------



## soulstyle (26. Oktober 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Nach dem Sport gab es eine Fingerfood-Platte. Alles ungesunde frittierte Zeug auf einem Haufen


Wich Sport?


----------



## Olstyle (26. Oktober 2022)

2 Stunden Tennis Doppel. Die Kalorienbilanz dürfte deutlich Richtung Fingerfood-Platte ausfallen


----------



## chill_eule (26. Oktober 2022)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Wich Sport?


Wich Fingerfood?


----------



## soulstyle (26. Oktober 2022)

Was ist denn mit @RyzA und auch @AzRa-eL ?

Sind die seit Tagen von deren Frauen auf trocken Brot und Wasser gesetzt worden?


----------



## HenneHuhn (26. Oktober 2022)

Ferrero Küsschen.


----------



## RyzA (26. Oktober 2022)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Was ist denn mit @RyzA und auch @AzRa-eL ?
> 
> Sind die seit Tagen von deren Frauen auf trocken Brot und Wasser gesetzt worden?


Wieso? Ich hatte heute Mittag doch gepostet was ich gegessen habe.

Heute Abend gab  es nur ein unaufälliges Butterbrot.


----------



## AzRa-eL (26. Oktober 2022)

@soulstyle
Soviel Geld, wie ich es in letzter Zeit für Technik wieder verbraten habe, hätte ich es sogar verdient von Frau mit Brot und Wasser bestraft zu werden🙈

Bei mir gab es heute Nudeln in Tomatensauce und jetzt genieße ich passend zur Jahreszeit Mandeln blanchiert in Vanille, Gewürze und weißer Schokolade 🍫


----------



## RyzA (26. Oktober 2022)

Ich esse glaube ich noch ein paar Zimt-Churros mit Milch.


----------



## soulstyle (26. Oktober 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> @soulstyle
> Soviel Geld, wie ich es in letzter Zeit für Technik wieder verbraten habe, hätte ich es sogar verdient von Frau mit Brot und Wasser bestraft zu werden🙈
> 
> Bei mir gab es heute Nudeln in Tomatensauce und jetzt genieße ich passend zur Jahreszeit Mandeln blanchiert in Vanille, Gewürze und weißer Schokolade 🍫


Klingt interessant


----------



## Olstyle (27. Oktober 2022)

Frage an die Feinschmecker: Gorgonzola und Broccoli ist eher keine gute Idee weil letzterer gnadenlos untergeht oder vielleicht doch lecker?


----------



## Zappaesk (27. Oktober 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Frage an die Feinschmecker: Gorgonzola und Broccoli ist eher keine gute Idee weil letzterer gnadenlos untergeht oder vielleicht doch lecker?


Würde ich nicht machen. Ich glaube, dass der Brokkoli da untergeht.

Gorgonzola Brokkoli Rezepte

Die Bewertungen sind eher mau...
 Aber probiere es doch aus!

Bei mir gibts heute, dank Homeoffice zum Mittag Schweinelende in Blätterteig... Die Farce mach ich nachher schnell in ner Pause und dann backe ich es so, dass es gegen halb 1 fertig wird...


----------



## RyzA (27. Oktober 2022)

2 leckere Berliner. Mit Marmeladenfüllung.


----------



## AzRa-eL (27. Oktober 2022)

Endlich werden hier wieder Hauptstädtler verspeist... @Caduzzz


----------



## Olstyle (27. Oktober 2022)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Würde ich nicht machen. Ich glaube, dass der Brokkoli da untergeht.
> 
> Gorgonzola Brokkoli Rezepte
> 
> ...


Hab es sein lassen. Stattdessen sind Kurkuma, Ingwer, Chili und Kardamom die Gewürze der Wahl 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HenneHuhn (27. Oktober 2022)

Mal wieder Salat. Mit Oliven und Feta.


----------



## AzRa-eL (27. Oktober 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Mal wieder Salat. Mit Oliven und Feta.


Hatte ich auch eben


----------



## RyzA (27. Oktober 2022)

Sandwich mit Chili-Käse. Pikant und herzhaft.
Mit ganz leichter Schärfe... gerade noch spürbar.
Für mich genau richtig! 

*Edit: *Und was wir heute auch  mal probiert haben sind Linsenchips. Welche zur Hälfte aus Kartoffeln und zur anderen Hälfte aus Linsen bestehen. Die schmecken echt gut. Von "Clarkys" aus dem Netto.


----------



## Zappaesk (28. Oktober 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Hab es sein lassen. Stattdessen sind Kurkuma, Ingwer, Chili und Kardamom die Gewürze der Wahl


Indische Art quasi!

Ich koche viel indisch und auch sonst quasi alles was mir so unterkommt und nicht gerade gegrillt wird. Das führt aber dazu, dass ich neben den von dir genannten Gewürzen ca 50 weitere habe... Dazu im Schrank 8 verschiedene Hülsenfrüchte für Dals oder einfach für Linsen mit Spätzle (die natürlich immer selbst gemacht sind). Dazu bauen wir unsere eigenen Chili an (Habanero, Scotch Bonet und Carolina Reaper). Die Küche ist groß, aber es könnte mehr Platz sein...

Noch ein Tipp, für alle die gern indisch (nicht nur) kochen. Im Sommer war ich auf einer Feinkostmesse (abgefahren, nur für Gastronomen, Feinkosthändler ich bin da fachfremd über eine Freundin reingerutscht), da gabs einen Haufen fantastische Sachen... 
Da habe ich die Firma Spirit of Spice kennengelernt. Die bieten Gewürze und Gewürzmischungen in der Mühle an. Das Beispiel Garam Masala sei genannt. Der Unterschied zu dem Pulver was man üblicherweise kauft ist mindestens so groß wie der bei Pfeffer oder Kaffee zwischen frisch gemahlen und vorgemahlen. Unfassbar! Ich habe es einem indischen Kollegen geschenkt und der meinte nur, sowas kennt er nicht mal aus Indien. 
Die haben noch zig andere Sachen, ich habe mittlerweile sicherlich 15 verschiedene, darunter 3 verschiedene Langpfeffer (ich liebe langen Pfeffer, hab sogar eine Spezialmühle dafür). 
Ich bekomme da im übrigen kein Geld für - nur falls mir jemand unlautere Absichten unterstellt.


----------



## Manner1a (28. Oktober 2022)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Die Küche ist groß, aber es könnte mehr Platz sein...


Gleich mal vormerken für die nächste Generation, falls es in den nächsten Jahren nichts mehr wird mit Küche vergrößern (4x so groß?) oder gleich neu bauen. Die Küche hat das größte Zimmer zu sein, um die Rolle als Mittelpunkt des Familienlebens zu erfüllen. Sie nicht zu heizen aus Kostengründen als Beispiel wäre da meine geringste Sorge. Gleich gibt es Eier, nur bei der Fleischsorte gibt es noch Fragezeichen.

Viele Grüße


----------



## psalm64 (28. Oktober 2022)

Doch im Homeoffice heute und bin faul. (War die Tage im Angebot bei Rewe.)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zappaesk (28. Oktober 2022)

Küche wird nicht vergrößert und ist auch nicht Mittelpunkt von irgendwas. Ich brauche allenfalls ein paar Regale mehr. Große Küchenutensilien, die selten gebraucht werden (Wurstfüller, großer Fleischwolf, Räucherschrank und ggf ein Cutter) können und werden ja anderweitig untergebracht werden. So wie ja Grillutensilien ja auch woanders stehen.


----------



## RyzA (28. Oktober 2022)

Bei uns gab es heute leckere Maistaler



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manner1a (28. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Bei uns gab es heute leckere Maistaler
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Die Fleischesserfraktion würde sagen: "Besser zerkocht essen in Form von Flinsen, so dass die Gifte der Pflanze raus sind im Allgemeinen und bei klein zermahlenem Mais im Besonderen: Das ganze Korn ist unverdaulich. Diese menschengemachten Pflanzen kommen in der Natur gar nicht vor. Es sind immer noch wertlose Kohlenhydrate, wertloser Zucker, der da zu sich genommen wird: Sklavenessen, weil es nicht der natürlichen Diät entspricht. Bitte nur in Maßen genießen."


----------



## AzRa-eL (28. Oktober 2022)

Mousakka mit Süßkartoffeln (Eigenkreation von Frau)

Hat wirklich gut geschmeckt!


----------



## Manner1a (28. Oktober 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Mousakka mit Süßkartoffeln (Eigenkreation von Frau)
> 
> Hat wirklich gut geschmeckt!


Ich habe das mal gegoggelt...es sieht aus wie Lasagne.
Kann ich nicht. Bildungslücke


----------



## RyzA (28. Oktober 2022)

Noch einen Berliner von gestern. Ist fast noch genauso frisch.


----------



## AzRa-eL (28. Oktober 2022)

Manner1a schrieb:


> Ich habe das mal gegoggelt...es sieht aus wie Lasagne.
> Kann ich nicht. Bildungslücke


Ja ist ähnlich


----------



## RyzA (28. Oktober 2022)

Noch die übrigen Maistaler von heute Mittag.

Außerdem Zimt-Churros mit Milch. Beim Fernsehen gleich.


----------



## soulstyle (28. Oktober 2022)

Heute Gab es Reis mit Hähnchenkeulen..Und zu Abend MÄCCCCEEEESSSS


RyzA schrieb:


> Noch die übrigen Maistaler von heute Mittag.
> 
> Außerdem Zimt-Churros mit Milch. Beim Fernsehen gleich.


Läuft wie ein Länderspiel bei Dir


----------



## chill_eule (28. Oktober 2022)

Das 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


bezieht sich auf 


soulstyle schrieb:


> MÄCCCCEEEESSSS


und


soulstyle schrieb:


> Hähnchenkeulen




Mit Reis kann ich nicht viel anfangen


----------



## soulstyle (28. Oktober 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Das
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also Chill probier mal diesen Reis Rezept.
Anstatt Wasser kannst Du auch Hähnchensud nehmen.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XNZ9bkT3rWI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## chill_eule (29. Oktober 2022)

Danke, aber: Nein Danke!

Krümeliger Reis


----------



## soulstyle (29. Oktober 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Danke, aber: Nein Danke!
> 
> Krümeliger Reis


Komisch ich liebe türkischen Reis.


----------



## Manner1a (29. Oktober 2022)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Also Chill probier mal diesen Reis Rezept.
> Anstatt Wasser kannst Du auch Hähnchensud nehmen.
> 
> 
> ...





chill_eule schrieb:


> Danke, aber: Nein Danke!
> 
> Krümeliger Reis


Die Idee an sich ist ja, weniger wässrig schmeckenden Reis zu bekommen und das gleiche auch hinzukriegen mit beispielsweise Nudeln für eine Geschmacksexplosion, die den Namen verdient. Und zwar immer dann, wenn man es deftig und salzig haben will.


----------



## soulstyle (29. Oktober 2022)

Manner1a schrieb:


> Die Idee an sich ist ja, weniger wässrig schmeckenden Reis zu bekommen und das gleiche auch hinzukriegen mit beispielsweise Nudeln für eine Geschmacksexplosion, die den Namen verdient. Und zwar immer dann, wenn es man es deftig und salzig haben will.


Also dertürkische Reis ist nich zu vergleichen mit dem Kochbeutel Reis.
Schmeckt grandios.


----------



## Adi1 (29. Oktober 2022)

Habt ihr mal rote Bananen gegessen?
Im letzten Urlaub,
in Sri Lanka,
habe ich die mal probiert.
Dagegen kann man die gelben Dinger vollkommen in die Tonne treten.


----------



## Olstyle (29. Oktober 2022)

Heute Morgen gibt es Brezeln. Beim Frühstück auf dem Balkon


----------



## Mahoy (29. Oktober 2022)

Heute gibt's Linseneintopf ohne Schickimicki. Das braucht ein guter Eintopf aber auch nicht.


----------



## AzRa-eL (29. Oktober 2022)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Also dertürkische Reis ist nich zu vergleichen mit dem Kochbeutel Reis.


Da meine Frau den Reis auch nur so kocht, komme ich jetzt gar nicht mehr klar auf dieses Kochbeutel Reis. Das hat so einen ganz seltsamen Beigeschmack.
Denke aber auch, dass niemand in Asien den Reis in solchen Kochbeuteln kocht


----------



## soulstyle (29. Oktober 2022)

Heute wird gegrillt.

Adana Kebap
Kusbasi Kebap
Kanat Kebap
Meyhane Pilavi
Bira


----------



## AzRa-eL (29. Oktober 2022)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Heute wird gegrillt.
> 
> Adana Kebap
> Kusbasi Kebap
> ...


Liest sich wie eine Menükarte in der Keupstr 

Edit: Ich hätte gerne einmal die Nr. 2 mit Ayran. Danke


----------



## Zappaesk (29. Oktober 2022)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Also dertürkische Reis ist nich zu vergleichen mit dem Kochbeutel Reis.
> Schmeckt grandios.



Wer zum Teufel macht denn Kochbeutelreis? Und warum? Wie widerlich kann es denn werden?

Bestimmt wird da auch Maggie Fix für heißes Wasser verwendet..

Mal im Ernst kochen ist simpel, warum Leute auf so Halbfertigprodukte oder Helferlein setzen anstatt es richtig zu machen erschließt sich mir nicht.

Frisch ist billiger, schmeckt besser und dauert auch nicht ernsthaft länger.
Schweinelende in Blätterteig.


----------



## RyzA (29. Oktober 2022)

Spaghetti mit Mettbällchen und heller Pfeffersauce.


----------



## Poulton (29. Oktober 2022)

Kartoffelpuffer aus Kartoffeln aus dem eigenen Garten.



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Bestimmt wird da auch Maggie Fix für heißes Wasser verwendet..


Maggiefix für flotten Stuhl.


----------



## HenneHuhn (29. Oktober 2022)

Eine kleine gemischte Tüte saure Weingummis. Kaufe ich immer, wenn ich bei der tatsächlich letzten Videothek der Stadt bin... und sie sonst einzig und allein als Paketshop nutze...


----------



## AzRa-eL (29. Oktober 2022)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Habt ihr mal rote Bananen gegessen?
> Im letzten Urlaub,
> in Sri Lanka,
> habe ich die mal probiert.
> Dagegen kann man die gelben Dinger vollkommen in die Tonne treten.


Wie schmecken die denn? Ich weiß nicht wieso, aber mein Verstand sagt mir, dass die roten Bananen viel süßer sein müssen, als ihre gelben Verwandten^^


----------



## Micha0208 (29. Oktober 2022)

Heute grillen wir noch mal, da gutes Wetter.

- Nackensteaks
- gegrillte Auberginen (mit selbstgemachten Zaziki)
- Tomatensalat mit Mozarella und Basilikum
- Baguette


Adi1 schrieb:


> Habt ihr mal rote Bananen gegessen?


Würde ich echt gerne mal probieren. 
Ich will jetzt nicht allgemein für Deutschland sprechen, aber in meiner Gegend bekommt man nichts besonderes (Provinz-NRW).
Da hat es mein Bruder in München schon deutlich einfacher.


----------



## RyzA (29. Oktober 2022)

2 Nussecken


----------



## Manner1a (30. Oktober 2022)

Da ich keine Angst habe vor BSE oder all diesen anderen unsichtbaren Feinden, gab es gestern Abend Rinder-Hackfleisch und natürlich Eier dazu. Aber davor und danach gab es mangels Disziplin ein Bonbon obendrauf:

Paprika-Chips !!!!!!!!!11 

Habe ich schon ewig nicht mehr gegessen. Das war eine Geschmacksexplosion, sage ich euch...boah haut das rein! Ich wurde sogar emotional *schnief*. 

Also alles nicht so ernst nehmen mit dem Essen. Kommt es darauf an, maximale Leistung zu haben und ggf. Schmerzen loszuwerden, könnt ihr ja immer noch einen Gang zulegen, indem man Vorschriften und gesellschaftliche Normen einfach ignoriert.


----------



## RyzA (30. Oktober 2022)

Manner1a schrieb:


> Da ich keine Angst habe vor BSE oder all diesen anderen unsichtbaren Feinden, gab es gestern Abend Rinder-Hackfleisch und natürlich Eier dazu.


Mein Mutter hat mal früher Rinder-Tartar gemacht mit Ei. Das war mega lecker:

Tatar klassisch mit Ei


----------



## Micha0208 (30. Oktober 2022)

Manner1a schrieb:


> Da ich keine Angst habe vor BSE oder all diesen anderen unsichtbaren Feinden, gab es gestern Abend Rinder-Hackfleisch


Ich mache mir da auch keine Sorgen.
Aber die krankheitsauslösenden Prionen wird man auch beim Kochen nicht los.

Habe einige Zeit daran geforscht ( vor fast 20 Jahren).
Koch-Hitze z.B. zersört die Struktur der Prionen leider nicht.
Ist aber ein interessantes Thema (wissenschaftlich), da zur Zeit geprüft wird, ob man auch gegen Prionen impfen kann.
(Ich kann mir in meinem Kopf nicht vorstellen, dass man gegen eine chemische Struktur impfen kann , das ist ja was ganz anderes als Antikörper gegenüber Krankheitserreger zu erzeugen)

@Manner1a: hast Du rohes Rinder-Hackfleisch (Tatar) mit den Paprika-Chips gegessen?
Das kann ich mir kulinarisch gut vorstellen, aber wie passen die Eier dazu?


----------



## RyzA (30. Oktober 2022)

Micha0208 schrieb:


> Das kann ich mir kulinarisch gut vorstellen, aber wie passen die Eier dazu?


Die Eier waren bestimmt auch roh.


----------



## Olstyle (30. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Die Eier waren bestimmt auch roh.


So macht man doch Tartar: Rohes Hack mit rohen Eiern vermengen und dann würzen   
Ist auch echt lecker, nur halt nicht ganz Risiko frei.


----------



## Micha0208 (30. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Die Eier waren bestimmt auch roh.


Damit habe ich grundsätzlich auch kein Problem.
Aber dann nur mit Eiern von den eigenen Hühnern.

Den Supermarkt-Eiern traue ich nicht genug um sie roh zu essen.


----------



## RyzA (30. Oktober 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> So macht man doch Tartar: Rohes Hack mit rohen Eiern vermengen und dann würzen


Das weiß ich. Siehe mein Link zu dem Rezept.


----------



## Olstyle (30. Oktober 2022)

Micha0208 schrieb:


> Damit habe ich grundsätzlich auch kein Problem.
> Aber dann nur mit Eiern von den eigenen Hühnern.


Rohei kommt ja schon in diverses leckeres rein. Z.B. Tiramisu und Spaghetti Carbonara. 
Bis jetzt hab ich das Supermarkt Ei dabei immer vertragen   .


----------



## soulstyle (30. Oktober 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> So macht man doch Tartar: Rohes Hack mit rohen Eiern vermengen und dann würzen
> Ist auch echt lecker, nur halt nicht ganz Risiko frei.


Wünsche euch echt guten Appetit, ich würde es nicht runte bekommen.
Skyr mit Haferflocken und Joghurt Kirsch Whey


----------



## AzRa-eL (30. Oktober 2022)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Wünsche euch echt guten Appetit, ich würde es nicht runte bekommen.
> Skyr mit Haferflocken und Joghurt Kirsch Whey


Boa geht mir auch so. Hatte gerade voll den Kulturschock beim lesen 😂


----------



## Micha0208 (30. Oktober 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Boa geht mir auch so. Hatte gerade voll den Kulturschock beim lesen 😂


Kann ich verstehen. Rohes Fleisch + rohes Ei ist echt nicht jedermanns Fall.

Habe gerade überlegt, was ich gerne mal wieder außergewöhnliches Essen würde...

Weinbergschnecken mit Knoblauchbutter wären mal wieder toll


----------



## AzRa-eL (30. Oktober 2022)

Micha0208 schrieb:


> Kann ich verstehen. Rohes Fleisch + rohes Ei ist echt nicht jedermanns Fall.
> 
> Habe gerade überlegt, was ich gerne mal wieder außergewöhnliches Essen würde...
> 
> Weinbergschnecken mit Knoblauchbutter wären mal wieder toll


Uuund der nächste Kulturschock 

Das erinnert mich an eine Freundesclique, welche aus Marokkanern besteht. Wir treffen uns alle paar Monate bei einem von uns im Wechsel auf schön Essen und quatschen. Einmal meinten sie dann auch, ob es okay für mich sei, wenn sie Schnecken zubereiten und ich dachte erst die wollen mich verarschen. Bis ich dann Bilder sah, dass Marokkaner traditionell wirklich Schnecken essen😯

Das war auch ein Kulturschock für mich


----------



## Micha0208 (30. Oktober 2022)

@AzRa-eL : Ich  möchte gerne mal Heuschrecken (fritiert) probieren.
Hatte aber bisher keine Gelegenheit dazu.

PS: 
Obwohl mein Hund bekommt Insektentrockenfutter als Leckerchen. Darauf fahren fast alle Hunde total ab.
Insekten als Proteinquelle sollten also nicht sein.


----------



## AzRa-eL (30. Oktober 2022)

Das sind Sachen, die ich nur im Fall einer nuklearen Apokalypse essen würde. Ansonsten bleibe ich lieber bei Cevapcici


----------



## Olstyle (30. Oktober 2022)

Tartar kenne ich in erster Linie aus dem Kroatien Urlaub und Jugoslawischen Restaurants in Deutschland.
Deswegen wundert mich ein bisschen dass das bei @AzRa-eL unter Kulturschock läuft.

Insekten sind bei mir auch die Ecke die ich noch nicht probiert habe.


----------



## Micha0208 (30. Oktober 2022)

Micha0208 schrieb:


> Ich möchte gerne mal Heuschrecken (fritiert) probieren.


Was ist denn der Unterschied zu z.B. Krabben und anderen Meeresfrüchten?
Sieht alles eklig aus, schmeckt aber toll.


----------



## AzRa-eL (30. Oktober 2022)

@Olstyle Krass! Höre das erste mal davon. Ist wohl so ein kroatisches Ding. In Bosnien/Serbien/Monte Negro isst man das nicht. Also zumindest habe ich es dort noch nie irgendwo gesehen.


----------



## soulstyle (30. Oktober 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Das war auch ein Kulturschock für mich


Ja Dito

Wobei ich in meiner Jugend mit einem Freund unterwegs war und wir beim Pizamann Pizza 
und mein Kollege Schnecken bestellt hatte.

Es wurde serviert.
Seine Schnecken kamen in so einer Art Auflaufform mit Kuhlen.
Da waren die Schnecken drinn und schwommen in siedendem Kräuterbutter.
Roch und sah lecker aus.

Allerdings sagte das Auge was anderes als das Hirn und fingen an sich zu streiten.
Dann habe ich mir gesagt lass die Finger davon .....
Seitdem  nie wieder den Gedanken gehabt Schnecken zu essen.


Micha0208 schrieb:


> Was ist denn der Unterschied zu z.B. Krabben und anderen Meeresfrüchten?
> Sieht alles eklig aus, schmeckt aber toll.


Krabben und Garnelen esse ich auch sehr gerne habe ich auch Zuhause.
Tatort war wieder Pizamann. 
Kollege, Albaner hat Pizza Thunfisch Krabben bestellt.
Ich habe probiert und seit ca 20 Jahren esse ich das.....


----------



## Micha0208 (30. Oktober 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Bosnien/Serbien/Monte Negro


Kommst Du aus der Gegend? (Darf man sowas heute noch Fragen?)
Ich habe immer nur Deine Gerichte als Insperation betrachtet, aber nicht groß nachdedacht wo Deine kulinarischen Vorlieben herkommen.

Aber klar prägt uns unsere Familie. Meine besten Rezepte stammen von meiner Großmutter


----------



## RyzA (30. Oktober 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Boa geht mir auch so. Hatte gerade voll den Kulturschock beim lesen 😂


Aber Sushi isst du? 

Meeresfrüchte, Schnecken und Insekten esse ich auch nicht.


----------



## Micha0208 (30. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Aber Sushi isst du?


Ich hoffe doch. Dann aber selbstgemacht.

Im Restaurant ist mir Sushi zu teuer. Außerdem gibt es bei mir im Umkreis von ca. 70 km kein gutes Sushi-Restaurant.


----------



## Mahoy (30. Oktober 2022)

Micha0208 schrieb:


> Kann ich verstehen. Rohes Fleisch + rohes Ei ist echt nicht jedermanns Fall.


Ich würde noch ordentlich Wodka mit reinrühren. Damit wird's sterilisiert, bleibt aber authentisch.


----------



## AzRa-eL (30. Oktober 2022)

Micha0208 schrieb:


> Kommst Du aus der Gegend? (Darf man sowas heute noch Fragen?)


Ja, bin hier geboren und aufgewachsen, aber meine Großeltern sind damals schon in  den 60ern als Gastarbeiter hergekommen. Also mich darfst du sowas fragen 



RyzA schrieb:


> Aber Sushi isst du?


Und nochmal ja^^ Tatsächlich Selbstgemacht von meiner Frau @Micha0208 

Aber komisch, jetzt wo du es ansprichst. Mit fast allem, was aus dem Meer kommt, mache ich seltsamerweise wohlwollend eine Ausnahme. Garnelen, Austern, Meeresfrüchte, Tentakel... gib ihm!


----------



## RyzA (30. Oktober 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Ich würde noch ordentlich Wodka mit reinrühren. Damit wird's sterilisiert, bleibt aber authentisch.


Ne lieber nicht. Damit verdirbt man sich ja den Geschmack.  



AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Und nochmal ja^^ Tatsächlich Selbstgemacht von meiner Frau @Micha0208


Ok. Meine Frage rührte daher weil das ja auch *roher* Fisch ist.


AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Aber komisch, jetzt wo du es ansprichst. Mit fast allem, was aus dem Meer kommt, mache ich seltsamerweise wohlwollend eine Ausnahme. Garnelen, Austern, Meeresfrüchte, Tentakel... gib ihm!


Aus dem Meer esse ich nur Fisch.


----------



## Micha0208 (30. Oktober 2022)

@Mahoy: 
gute Idee. Aber Wodka schmeckt für mich nach Lösungsmittel/Desinfektionsmittel.
Passt zwar, aber für mich keine Lösung.

Ich esse sowas, wenn ich weiß wo es herkommt. Ansonsten nicht.


AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Mit fast allem, was aus dem Meer kommt, mache ich seltsamerweise wohlwollend eine Ausnahme. Garnelen, Austern, Meeresfrüchte, Tentakel... gib ihm!


Also bei Austern bin ich leider raus. Würde ich nicht runterbekommen.

Gegart ja, aber Austern sollen ja roh so gut schmecken


----------



## AzRa-eL (30. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ok. Meine Frage rührte daher weil das ja auch *roher* Fisch ist.


Es gibt nur wenige Sachen, die mein Magen roh verträgt. Eigentlich nur zwei Sachen: Roher Lachs und Çiğköfte aus Urfa/Türkei. Das ist rohes Hackfleisch mit Grieß, Gewürze und Tomaten-/Paprikamark in so einem speziellen Topf immer wieder mit der Hand gepresst und in Röllchen gerollt. Ich glaube, dass kennen die wenigsten hier, weil das in türkischen Restaurants nicht angeboten wird. Die Zubereitung ist halt super aufwendig und traditionell auch eher von Männern zubereitet.

Hier:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HdNi-3w4bh0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Da kommt zum Schluss schön Granatapfelessig drauf. Lecker!


----------



## HenneHuhn (30. Oktober 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Es gibt nur wenige Sachen, die mein Magen roh verträgt. Eigentlich nur zwei Sachen: Roher Lachs und Çiğköfte aus Urfa/Türkei. Das ist rohes Hackfleisch mit Grieß, Gewürze und Tomaten-/Paprikamark in so einem speziellen Topf immer wieder mit der Hand gepresst und in Röllchen gerollt. Ich glaube, dass kennen die wenigsten hier, weil das in türkischen Restaurants nicht angeboten wird. Die Zubereitung ist halt super aufwendig und traditionell auch eher von Männern zubereitet.
> 
> Hier:
> 
> ...



In meiner Zeit im Ruhrgebiet hat mir ein türkischstämmiger Kollege mal ein Restaurant gezeigt (war glaube ich sogar ne kleine Kette), wo es vegetarische Çiğköfte gab. Enorm lecker!
Er erklärte mir, dass die vegetarische Form in der Türkei wohl auch recht verbreitet sei, weil irgendwann in der Vergangenheit der Konsum von rohem Fleisch verboten gewesen sein soll. Weil das angeblich aggressiv mache und die osmanischen Herrscher keine Lust auf Aufruhr gehabt hätten. Ob das stimmt weiß ich allerdings nicht.

Aber auf Steak Tatar hätte ich auch mal wieder Lust!


----------



## AzRa-eL (30. Oktober 2022)

Das müsste die Kette "Çiğköftem" sein. Die haben wir hier in Köln auch. Ja, die vegetarische Version schmeckt auch super. Die Story mit dem rohen Fleisch ist ja geil. Hat die Janitscharen trotzdem nicht gehindert aufstand zu machen^^

Mich hat jetzt dieser Tatar doch mehr interessiert und hab es gegoogelt. Wie der Name es schon vermuten lässt, soll es wohl ein traditionelles Gericht der tartarischen Stämme sein. Sehr interessant!


----------



## Manner1a (30. Oktober 2022)

Micha0208 schrieb:


> Ich mache mir da auch keine Sorgen.
> Aber die krankheitsauslösenden Prionen wird man auch beim Kochen nicht los.
> 
> Habe einige Zeit daran geforscht ( vor fast 20 Jahren).
> ...





RyzA schrieb:


> Die Eier waren bestimmt auch roh.


Gute Beiträge, Leute. Ja sicher waren die Eier auch roh, denn wer auf hart machen will und Rocky 1 gesehen hat,der weiß wie man morgens zum Kühlschrank schlürft, dann 6 Eier in ein Glas gibt und dann anfängt zu joggen, bevor man den Boxkampf seines Lebens verliert, dafür aber seine herzallerliebste Frau kriegt.

Was das Fleisch angeht, so ist es eine Frage der Stimmung, Abwechslung muss sein.


----------



## RyzA (30. Oktober 2022)

Hähnchengyros mit Reis und Knoblauchcreme




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manner1a (30. Oktober 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Ich würde noch ordentlich Wodka mit reinrühren. Damit wird's sterilisiert, bleibt aber authentisch.


Energy Drink geht auch.
Was ich bei Vegetariern beobachtet habe, manche vermischen Ei mit Quark für ihr Cardio.


RyzA schrieb:


> Ok. Meine Frage rührte daher weil das ja auch *roher* Fisch ist.


Bei so manchem Spezialtraining bekommen die Soldaten zum Abschluss eine kleine Wasserstelle präsentiert, aus der sie sich einen Fisch nehmen können. Sterben tun sie davon jedenfalls nicht. Ein intaktes Immunsystem ist dabei hilfreich, weswegen eine Umgewöhnung lange dauern kann, weil es zumindest mir und einigen anderen schwer fällt, aus der üblichen Nahrung genug Vitamine, Mineralstoffe und Spurenelemente zu gewinnen.


AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Die Story mit dem rohen Fleisch ist ja geil. Hat die Janitscharen trotzdem nicht gehindert aufstand zu machen^^


Heutzutage hat man dann mehr Strom übrig, den man in die Grafikkarte stecken kann.


----------



## soulstyle (30. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Hähnchengyros mit Reis und Knoblauchcreme
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Endlich wieder was vernünftiges....


----------



## Zappaesk (30. Oktober 2022)

Musste schnell gehen, Geschnetzeltes mit einem "griechischen" Rub mariniert , dazu Pommes, Sour Creme und ein grüner Salat.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Micha0208 (30. Oktober 2022)

@AzRa-eL: Deine liebsten Gerichte sind aber überwiedend türkischen Ursprung`s oder liege ich da falsch?


AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Bosnien/Serbien/Monte Negro


Deshalb habe ich gefragt, ob Deine Vorfahren aus der Gegend kommen.
Ich kenne mich leider nicht mit bosniescher/serbischer Küche aus.

Hat die Esskultur parallen zur türkischen Küche?


----------



## AzRa-eL (30. Oktober 2022)

Micha0208 schrieb:


> Hat die Esskultur parallen zur türkischen Küche?


Oh ja, es ist oft nahezu 1zu1 die selbe Küche. Selbst die Namen sind gleich. 
500 Jahre Osmanisches Reich ist halt auch nicht wenig Zeit, damit Kulturen sich vermischen^^


Micha0208 schrieb:


> @AzRa-eL: Deine liebsten Gerichte sind aber überwiedend türkischen Ursprung`s oder liege ich da falsch?


Meine liebsten Gerichte sind US Ursprung: Es gibt doch nichts besseres als einen gepflegten Hamburger, mit Pommes und ner eiskalten Coke


----------



## Micha0208 (30. Oktober 2022)

@AzRa-eL: Danke. Wieder was gelernt


----------



## RyzA (30. Oktober 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Meine liebsten Gerichte sind US Ursprung: Es gibt doch nichts besseres als einen gepflegten Hamburger, mit Pommes und ner eiskalten Coke


Jetzt bin etwas enttäuscht von dir.


----------



## soulstyle (30. Oktober 2022)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Musste schnell gehen, Geschnetzeltes mit einem "griechischen" Rub mariniert , dazu Pommes, Sour Creme und ein grüner Salat.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


@RyzA  hau mal nicht so auf den Putz!

Wo ist denn der grüne Salat? 
Das einzig grüne sind die Gurkenstückchen im Zaziki


----------



## AzRa-eL (30. Oktober 2022)

Meine Frau hat sich übertroffen heute. Starbucks Kuchen (Rezept aus dem Netz). Schmeckt übertrieben lecker. Besteht aus Walnüssen, Möhrchen-Stückchen, und sehr viel Zimt. Als Glasur oben drauf Philadelphia, irische Butter und Zucker...🤤




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dazu grüner Tee.


----------



## soulstyle (30. Oktober 2022)

Whey  Mikrowellen Tassenkuchen
Aus Skyr, Wheyprotein, Dinkelmehl, 1Ei und Backpulver. TOPPING  Monte und Schokoraspeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zappaesk (30. Oktober 2022)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Wo ist denn der grüne Salat?
> Das einzig grüne sind die Gurkenstückchen im Zaziki


Was für Gurkenstückchen in welchem Zaziki?
Das Gericht ist gurken- und zazikifrei,,,

Und ich hoffe du kannst dir einen grünen Salat auch ohne Bild vorstellen. Es waren Champignons mit drin, Radieschen und Tomaten. Das ganze mit einem Quitte-Senf Dressing.


----------



## soulstyle (30. Oktober 2022)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Was für Gurkenstückchen in welchem Zaziki?
> Das Gericht ist gurken- und zazikifrei,,,
> 
> Und ich hoffe du kannst dir einen grünen Salat auch ohne Bild vorstellen. Es waren Champignons mit drin, Radieschen und Tomaten. Das ganze mit einem Quitte-Senf Dressing.


Hört sich gut an, dachte das wäre ein post von @RyzA habs verwechselt.


soulstyle schrieb:


> @RyzA  hau mal nicht so auf den Putz!
> 
> Wo ist denn der grüne Salat?
> Das einzig grüne sind die Gurkenstückchen im Zaziki
> ...


----------



## RyzA (30. Oktober 2022)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Hört sich gut an, dachte das wäre ein post von @RyzA habs verwechselt.


Bei mir? Das ist kein Tzatziki sondern Knoblauchcreme.


----------



## Manner1a (30. Oktober 2022)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Und ich hoffe du kannst dir einen grünen Salat auch ohne Bild vorstellen. Es waren Champignons mit drin, Radieschen und Tomaten. Das ganze mit einem Quitte-Senf Dressing.


Ein Gourmet vom Feinsten!


RyzA schrieb:


> Bei mir? Das ist kein Tzatziki sondern Knoblauchcreme.


Double Kill.


----------



## Zappaesk (30. Oktober 2022)

Manner1a schrieb:


> Ein Gourmet vom Feinsten!


Das Leben ist zu kurz für Schlangenfraß!

Morgen gibts Linsen mit Spätzle...


----------



## RyzA (30. Oktober 2022)

Apropos rohes Fleisch. Morgen Mittag gibt es bei uns Mettbrötchen.
Schön mit Zwiebeln, Salz und Pfeffer.
Ein Bild poste ich dann natürlich auch.


----------



## Zappaesk (31. Oktober 2022)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Morgen gibts Linsen mit Spätzle...



Gleich fertig...
Done


----------



## RyzA (31. Oktober 2022)

So kannte ich ein Linsengericht auch noch nicht.

Bei uns gab´s Mettbrötchen. Sehr lecker.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zappaesk (31. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> So kannte ich ein Linsengericht auch noch nicht.


Du kennst Linsen mit Spätzle net?
Das ist DAS schwäbische Nationalgericht! 
Unbedingt eine Empfehlung zum Nachkochen und probieren. Ist ganz simpel und geht auch recht schnell. Spätzle machen geht ja auch schnell, ist bloß ein bißle ne Materialschlacht.


----------



## RyzA (31. Oktober 2022)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Du kennst Linsen mit Spätzle net?
> Das ist DAS schwäbische Nationalgericht!
> Unbedingt eine Empfehlung zum Nachkochen und probieren. Ist ganz simpel und geht auch recht schnell. Spätzle machen geht ja auch schnell, ist bloß ein bißle ne Materialschlacht.


Bei uns wird der Linseneintopf anders gegessen. Aber wir können das ja mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Zappaesk (31. Oktober 2022)

Bei Bedarf einfach nach nem Rezept fragen.

Ich mache sehr viele Linsen und sonstige Hülsenfrüchte, habe bestimmt 8 verschiedene Sorten da von Kichererbsen bis Urdbohnen... Es wird viel indisch gekocht und da sind Dals ja gang und gäbe.


----------



## HenneHuhn (31. Oktober 2022)

Gemischter Salat (Feldsalat, Paprika, Mais, Kichererbsen, Champignons, Mozzarella) mit Preiselbeer-Thymian-Senf-Dressing. 

Dazu zwei Spiegeleier und Knoblauch-Koriander-Naan (indisches Brot). 

Wilde Mischung, aber schmeckt!


----------



## RyzA (31. Oktober 2022)

Bei @HenneHuhn dominiert wieder die (exotische) Vielfältigkeit. 
Warum auch nicht... die Welt ist es ja auch. Also vielfältig.

Naan Brot mag ich auch sehr gerne.


----------



## Olstyle (31. Oktober 2022)

Bei mir sah es heute Mittag so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RyzA (31. Oktober 2022)

@Olstyle : Ist das rote eine Art "Pesto" ? Oder eine Tomatensauce?


----------



## Olstyle (31. Oktober 2022)

Die Spaghetti sind Carbonara, also mit Eigelb, Schinken, Parmesan und größeren Mengen Pfeffer. Das im Glas einfach nur Kirschtomaten.


----------



## chill_eule (31. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ist das rote eine Art "Pesto" ?


Ich glaub du solltest mal die Farbwiedergabe deines Monitors kalibrieren, sofern du dich auf "das Rote" auf dem Teller beziehst oder deine Brille aufsetzen, wenn du das Rote im Glas meinst


----------



## RyzA (31. Oktober 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Ich glaub du solltest mal die Farbwiedergabe deines Monitors kalibrieren, sofern du dich auf "das Rote" auf dem Teller beziehst oder deine Brille aufsetzen, wenn du das Rote im Glas meinst


Das im Glas meinte ich natürlich nicht, das ist ja offensichtlich. Sondern das, fast mittig unter dem Käse, auf den Spaghetti. Und das sieht definitiv rot aus.
Ich würde es ja noch einkreisen und hervorheben, wenn ich die Erlaubnis dazu bekomme, das Bild zu bearbeiten.
Aber nach nochmalige betrachten wird das wohl ein Stück Schinken sein.


----------



## soulstyle (31. Oktober 2022)

@Olstyle  das rötliche in den Nudeln könnten Schinkenstückchen sein?


----------



## Zappaesk (31. Oktober 2022)

Jeder wie er mag und es hat sicher geschmeckt, aber einem Italiener gegenüber würde ich das nicht als Carbonara verargumentieren wollen.


----------



## Olstyle (31. Oktober 2022)

Ok ihr habt echt eine komische Farbabstimmung. Natürlich ist das Schinken.


Zappaesk schrieb:


> Jeder wie er mag und es hat sicher geschmeckt, aber einem Italiener gegenüber würde ich das nicht als Carbonara verargumentieren wollen.


Geräucherter Schinken statt Speck, ansonsten sehe ich da nicht viel Abweichung.


----------



## Zappaesk (31. Oktober 2022)

Oh ich kenne Italiener, die sich an weniger aufhängen würden - Pancetta...
Man sieht es ja auch nicht richtig, aber auf den ersten Blick fehlt die Cremigkeit, die Pasta sieht so "unbefleckt" aus. Der Parmesan obendrauf würde ja normal in der Soße sein - oder ist der nur als Deko noch dazu mit drauf?

Aber wie gesagt, Hauptsache es schmeckt und macht satt


----------



## RyzA (31. Oktober 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ok ihr habt echt eine komische Farbabstimmung.


Nö. Ich mache auch etwas Bild - und Grafikbearbeitung und farbenblind bin ich auch nicht.

Aber Hauptsache es hat geschmeckt.


----------



## chill_eule (31. Oktober 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber auch wirklich nur einer


----------



## RyzA (1. November 2022)

Graubrot mit Hering in Toskana-Sauce.


----------



## Zappaesk (1. November 2022)

Reste von gestern. Musste nochmal Spätzle nachmachen.  
Mein (vegetarischer) Großer ist gestern vor der Halloweenparty über die restlichen hergefallen, hat sich schnell ne Soße gezaubert (wir kochen beide praktisch immer frisch) und alles verschlungen...


----------



## Olstyle (1. November 2022)

Knoblauchsuppe und Tapas al Chef.


----------



## Manner1a (1. November 2022)

Während ich mir divese Final Fantasy 7 Remake Mods und Musik als Videos reinziehe, gibt es ein wenig Schokolade, dazu die übliche  {eher nicht verarbeitete] Hochleistungsnahrung, um die horny Charaktere und die Geschwindigkeit besser zu verstehen.



Spoiler



Japan liefert mal wieder ein famoses Stück Software für die Seele...wie krass das abgeht: Ein sehr mächtiges Spiel. Rundenbasiert und schnelle Echtzeit-Action mit viel Liebe zum Detail in Einklang gebracht. Genug Daten sind schon gesammelt. Dadurch ergeben sich Gesprächsstoff zu Vergleichen mit Detroit:  Become Human, alle anderen "großen" Titel habe ich noch nicht angefasst, weil es fühlt sich an als wäre es erst gestern gewesen, dass ich von Grafikkarten nicht mehr angewidert war.

Cloud Strife wie immer: Omae Wa Mou Shindeiru





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vxKBHX9Datw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Blut fließt übrigens wenig, um die ab 16 Altersfreigabe zu erfüllen, sonst wäre das wohl eine ab 18 Sache gewesen wie TimeSplitters: Future Perfect. Sorry, ich kenne nicht viele Spiele.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YjZnGiaJpHg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






Dazu Pepsi Max mit Kirschgeschmack. Ich selbst habe wohl eine Geschmacksverkalkung oder Gendefekt: Das schmeckt eher wie Spekulatius denn nach Kirsche.

Jedenfalls spielt die Natur eine wichtigere Rolle: Wenn Lichtnahrung und Wald aufessen wegen Vergiftungsgefahr wegfällt, bleibt noch Wildbret...ich denke klammheimlich über eine Karriere als Jäger nach. Zeit zu umsatteln ist massig da; ich bin mehr als jung.

Bei der Beschaffung der besten Nahrung läuft nicht alles reibungslos ab: Mir ist die aus Versehen gekaufte, teuere und kleinere Tasche an der Naht kaputt gerissen bei 16Kg Tragelast den Keller hinunter (Sollrissstelle lol...der ganze Griff ist weg). Ich plane, Disney dafür zu boykottieren und nur noch die Billigtragetaschen zu kaufen, die so gut wie gar nicht kaputt gehen. So steht der Weltherrschaft nichts mehr im Wege.

Ach ja: Es ist zwar gesünder als eine Spritze, aber sollte der Süßstoff Aspartam in der zuckerfreien Cola mich umbringen, sage ich Bescheid. Eine gewisse stoffliche Abhängigkeit besteht, aber alleine durch diesen Forum Thread kann man sich da herausmanövrieren. 



chill_eule schrieb:


> Ich glaub du solltest mal die Farbwiedergabe deines Monitors kalibrieren, sofern du dich auf "das Rote" auf dem Teller beziehst oder deine Brille aufsetzen, wenn du das Rote im Glas meinst


Andreas würde sagen: "Das bleibt alles so wies hier ist. Und es wird hier nichts dran rütteln."  
Die besten Memes bekommt man auch serviert ohne Fernseher. 

Bon Appétit


----------



## HenneHuhn (1. November 2022)

Gebratene Gnocchi mit Blattspinat und Pecorino.


----------



## RyzA (2. November 2022)

Heute Mittag gib es bei uns Fischstäbchen mit Kartoffelbrei (Packung) und Buttergemüse (Erbsen & Möhren).


----------



## Zappaesk (2. November 2022)

Auch wenn ich in den Verdacht gerate mich ausschließlich von Spätzle zu ernähren...

Leberspätzle in Brühe


----------



## seventyseven (2. November 2022)

Erdnuss Udon


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mahoy (2. November 2022)

Brathering mit Bratkartoffeln und Krautsalat.


----------



## Manner1a (2. November 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Brathering mit Bratkartoffeln und Krautsalat.


Hier auch


----------



## HenneHuhn (2. November 2022)

Selbstgemachte Pizza Margherita


----------



## chill_eule (2. November 2022)

"Gemischter Salat"   

Also: 
Verschiedenes Grünzeug, Gurke, Paprika, Tomate, Käsewürfe, Fetakäsewürfel, Kochschinken, Thunfisch;
dazu ein Knobibaguette und Caesar Dressing.

Eigentlich wollte ich noch Zwiebeln schnibbeln, hab ich aber vergessen ^^


----------



## AzRa-eL (2. November 2022)

seventyseven schrieb:


> Erdnuss Udon
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Rezept!!!😅🙈


----------



## RyzA (2. November 2022)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich in den Verdacht gerate mich ausschließlich von Spätzle zu ernähren...
> 
> Leberspätzle in Brühe


Sorry. Aber das sieht aus wie Igelsch**sse.


----------



## soulstyle (2. November 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Brathering mit Bratkartoffeln und Krautsalat.


Ich glaube Freitag gibt es Sahneheringe mit Kartoffeln..

Heute Skyr Müsli und Pflaumenstückchen.


----------



## Zappaesk (2. November 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Sorry. Aber das sieht aus wie Igelsch**sse.


Das hab ich noch nicht probiert.


----------



## RyzA (2. November 2022)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Das hab ich noch nicht probiert.


Ich auch nicht. Ich sprach vom Aussehen. 

Bitte nicht persönlich nehmen. Hauptsache dir hat es geschmeckt.

Was ich poste ist vielleicht auch nicht jedermanns Sache. Wie z.B. das Mett.


----------



## seventyseven (2. November 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Rezept!!!😅🙈


Hab das leider nur alles abgeschmeckt. Es war zumindest die beste Erdnusssoße, die ich bisher gemacht habe und das trotz Milch als Basis!

400g Udon

~200ml Milch (Kokosmilch)
-4-5 EL Pinda Kaas (habe nur die, andere sind bestimmt besser zum Kochen geeignet)
-Salz, Pfeffer
-Sriracha (Rot)
-TL Honig
-Etwas Chillipulver
-Schuss Limette
-Sesamöl
-Sojasoße (falls Chinesische zu Hand, andere passen nicht)

-Kleine Erbsendose
-Brokkoli
-Blumekohl
-Karotten (menge jeweils nach Wunsch)

-Hühnchen optional (meines war Meatless)


----------



## AzRa-eL (2. November 2022)

seventyseven schrieb:


> Hab das leider nur alles abgeschmeckt. Es war zumindest die beste Erdnusssoße, die ich bisher gemacht habe und das trotz Milch als Basis!
> 
> 400g Udon
> 
> ...


Danke, hab es mir mal rauskopiert. Tatsächlich liegt noch ne Packung Udon in der Speisekammer und will verbraucht werden. Passt gut!


----------



## RyzA (3. November 2022)

seventyseven schrieb:


> -Hühnchen optional (meines war Meatless)


Hühnchen meatless?

Schließt das eine nicht das andere aus? 

*Edit: *Achso, du hattest kein Hühnchen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (3. November 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Hühnchen meatless?
> 
> Schließt das eine nicht das andere aus?
> 
> *Edit: *Achso, du hattest kein Hühnchen.


Ich find es geil, wie dein Gehirn nur Hühnchen und meatless erkennt, während es die Worte und Klammern dazwischen einfach ausgeblendet hat 

Sorry, für's OT, aber einer meiner besten Kumpels, der selber Grieche ist, schickt mir eben das Bild hier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hat mich gleich an den Thread hier erinnert


----------



## Painkiller (3. November 2022)

Kaffee & Crossaint


----------



## Zappaesk (3. November 2022)

Kaffee und Bretzeln.

Habe eben einen neuen Kaffee aufgemacht Cafe del Doge "Doge Rosso"... venezianischer Kaffee sehr lecker!


----------



## Painkiller (3. November 2022)

Hat jemand von den Kaffeetrinkern eine Bohnenempfehlung parat? 
Sind im Büro auf der Suche nach neuen Bohnen für Kaffee/Latte/Cappuchino/Espresso.


----------



## soulstyle (3. November 2022)

Skyr mit Haferflocken und Obst, Nachtisch......Türkisch Mokka in Milch aufgekocht.


Painkiller schrieb:


> Hat jemand von den Kaffeetrinkern eine Bohnenempfehlung parat?
> Sind im Büro auf der Suche nach neuen Bohnen für Kaffee/Latte/Cappuchino/Espresso.


Ich finde Schwiizer Schümli total lecker


----------



## HenneHuhn (3. November 2022)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Hat jemand von den Kaffeetrinkern eine Bohnenempfehlung parat?
> Sind im Büro auf der Suche nach neuen Bohnen für Kaffee/Latte/Cappuchino/Espresso.



Wenn ihr etwas dekadent sein wollt, kann ich ganz grundsätzlich folgende Röstereien aus Bremen empfehlen. Die spezifischen Kaffeesorten müsstet ihr aber natürlich nach eigenem Geschmack/Anwendungszweck ausprobieren:
Lloyd-Kaffee
Münchhausen-Kaffee
Union Kaffee

Mein Alltagskaffee ist Dallmayr prodomo Naturmild.


----------



## RyzA (3. November 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Münchhausen-Kaffee


Fängt man davon an zu lügen?


----------



## Painkiller (3. November 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Fängt man davon an zu lügen?


Er verleiht "Flügel".  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HenneHuhn (3. November 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Fängt man davon an zu lügen?



Nein, aber man wird über Nacht zum durchtrainierten Multimillionär!


----------



## AzRa-eL (3. November 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Nein, aber man wird über Nacht zum durchtrainierten Multimillionär!


Lüge


----------



## AzRa-eL (3. November 2022)

Meine Frau hat kleine Vollkorn-Taler für uns gebacken, die wir schön mit Butter, Philadelphia und Erdnussbutter schnabulierten^^

Daneben einen doppelten Espresso❤️


----------



## RyzA (3. November 2022)

Bei uns gibt es heute Ofengemüse mit Spiegeleier (beidseitig gebraten).
In das Ofengemüse kommt rein:


Kartoffeln
Paprika
Zucchini
Tomaten
Zwiebeln
Knoblauch
Olivenöl
Salz
Paprikapulver edelsüß
Schwarzer Pfeffer
Rosmarin
Das machen wir öfter und kann etwas varieren. Gut schmeckt das auch mit Hähnchenkeulen oder Lachs.


----------



## Zappaesk (3. November 2022)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Hat jemand von den Kaffeetrinkern eine Bohnenempfehlung parat?
> Sind im Büro auf der Suche nach neuen Bohnen für Kaffee/Latte/Cappuchino/Espresso.


Es gibt so viele gute Kaffees. Wichtig ist keinen Supermarkt Kaffee, sondern lieber eine kleine Rösterei, die nicht auf Masse sondern auf die Qualität achten.

Persönliche Highlights sind für mich:

Caffe Fausto:Indian Monsooned Malabar  --> München!
Berliner Kaffeerösterei: Espresso Spreeathen
Caffe del Doge: Doge rosso und Doge nero
...
Ich trinke gerne dunkle Röstungen und mache daraus zumeist Espresso und Americano. Wer hellere, fruchtigere Röstungen mag, wie sie gerade angesagt sind findet die jetzt vielleicht nicht so geil...

Es gibt viel zu probieren und vermutlich gibts bei euch ums Eck auch einen Röster (die gibts mittlerweile überall), der euch berät und probieren lässt. Support your local dealer!


----------



## AzRa-eL (3. November 2022)

Sollte ich tatsächlich mal tun. Habe hier um die Ecke einen Sizilianer, der immer gut besucht ist. Im Sommer bietet er auch selbstgemachtes Eis an. Ich darf nie reingehen, weil ich zu viel süßes dort kaufe. Der hat richtig geiles selbstgemachtes Marzipan-, Pistazien- und Mandelgebäck. Habe noch nie sowas leckeres gegessen.
Man muss den Italienern eins lassen: Die haben mit die beste Küche dieser Welt!


----------



## Zappaesk (3. November 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Man muss den Italienern eins lassen: Die haben mit die beste Küche dieser Welt!


Ich bin bei dir, allerdings habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass es praktisch überall geiles Essen gibt. Ich meine - bis auf die Engländer - isst doch niemand freiwillig irgend einen Mist. 

Ich vesuche daher immer wenn ich wo hin komme unbedingt lokale Spezialitäten zu essen. Idealerweise welche, die ich nicht kenne. So richtig auf die Schnauze gefallen bin ich damit nicht und habe allerdings auch keinerlei Berührungsängste. So hatte ich u.a. schon Qualle in Shanghai und Wuhu, 1000 jährige Eier in Ningbo, rohe Froschfischleber in Yokohama, Insektenkochkurs in Schwetzingen, Surströmming das mir ein Kollege aus Schweden mitgebracht hat...

Dieses Jahr war ich in Sanremo im Urlaub und da waren wir oft ligurisch essen. Meine Neuentdeckungen da waren u.a. Trippa con Ceci (Kutteln mit Kichererbsen) und Brandacujun (vereinfacht ein Kartoffel-/Fischbrei) beides kannte ich vorher nicht. Brandacujun habe ich nicht übersetzen können, da wusste ich bei der Bestellung gar nicht was kommen wird. Spannend!


----------



## HenneHuhn (3. November 2022)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Ich bin bei dir, allerdings habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass es praktisch überall geiles Essen gibt. Ich meine - bis auf die Engländer - isst doch niemand freiwillig irgend einen Mist.
> [...]



Wobei die englische Küche früher wohl auch Weltrang hatte. Ich las einmal, dass es vor allem an der Lebensmittelknappheit und - rationierung während und nach dem zweiten Weltkrieg gelegen habe, dass zumindest die britische Alltagsküche ziemlich den Bach runtergegangen sei. In der Siegermacht Großbritannien dauerte die Rationierung erstaunlicherweise sogar noch ein paar Jahre länger an als bspw. in Deutschland.

@T:
Tomaten-Kokos-Basilikum-Suppe


----------



## RyzA (3. November 2022)

Als Nachtisch noch einen Zott Sahnejoghurt Amarena-Kirsch.



AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Man muss den Italienern eins lassen: Die haben mit die beste Küche dieser Welt!


Für mich ist das sogar *die* beste Küche der Welt.



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Ich vesuche daher immer wenn ich wo hin komme unbedingt lokale Spezialitäten zu essen. Idealerweise welche, die ich nicht kenne. So richtig auf die Schnauze gefallen bin ich damit nicht und habe allerdings auch keinerlei Berührungsängste. So hatte ich u.a. schon Qualle in Shanghai und Wuhu, 1000 jährige Eier in Ningbo, rohe Froschfischleber in Yokohama, Insektenkochkurs in Schwetzingen, Surströmming das mir ein Kollege aus Schweden mitgebracht hat...


Bei mir sind da eindeutig Grenzen und ich will gewisse Sachen nicht probieren.
Und da ich erst gar nicht in solche Länder fahre, bin auch dann auch nicht unhöflich.


----------



## Zappaesk (3. November 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Für mich ist das sogar *die* beste Küche der Welt.


Was du nicht beurteilen kannst, solange du nicht alles kennst... 

Ich persönlich liebe ja indisch! Interessanterweise sind gute indische Restaurants hier ziemlich authentisch. Im Gegensatz zu Chinesischen,  die mit der richtigen chinesischen Küche fast nichts gemein haben. 



RyzA schrieb:


> Bei mir sind da eindeutig Grenzen und ich will gewisse Sachen nicht probieren.


Wieso Grenzen setzen? Was kann passieren, wenn man was exotisches probiert? Ist reine Kopfsache. Eine positive Einstellung hilft. Im schlimmsten Fall schmeckt es nicht. Im besten Fall hat man ein neues Lieblingsgericht. 



RyzA schrieb:


> Und da ich erst gar nicht in solche Länder fahre, bin auch dann auch nicht unhöflich.


Ich bin da auch allenfalls beruflich. Nur so lernt man auch die authentische Küche kennen und bekommt keinen weichgespülten Tourifraß. 

Ach ja, heute gibt's Erbsensuppe!


----------



## AzRa-eL (3. November 2022)

Ich bin sehr tolerant was Essen angeht, aber bei Hund, Katze, Spinnen, und allgemein Insekten, hört es eigentlich bei mir auch wieder auf mit der Toleranz^^


----------



## Zappaesk (3. November 2022)

Warum?


----------



## psalm64 (3. November 2022)

Heute Mittag gab es Salat und als Nachtisch Yoghurt mit Obststückchen aus der Kantine.


----------



## AzRa-eL (3. November 2022)

Weil mich allein die Vorstellung extrem anekelt. Ich möchte sowas ungern essen.


----------



## compisucher (3. November 2022)

psalm64 schrieb:


> Heute Mittag gab es Salat und als Nachtisch Yoghurt mit Obststückchen aus der Kantine.





AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Weil mich allein die Vorstellung extrem anekelt. Ich möchte sowas ungern essen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (3. November 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


>


upps! Ist im falschen Kontext gesetzt. Da hat Psalm wohl kurz vorher gesendet. 
Hier der korrekte Kontext:



AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Ich bin sehr tolerant was Essen angeht, aber bei Hund, Katze, Spinnen, und allgemein Insekten, hört es eigentlich bei mir auch wieder auf mit der Toleranz^^





Zappaesk schrieb:


> Warum?





AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Weil mich allein die Vorstellung extrem anekelt. Ich möchte sowas ungern essen.


----------



## compisucher (3. November 2022)

Ach sooo....   
Nun, bei Hund und Katz und Spinne bin ich bei dir.
Wills gar nicht probieren, ob es evtl. schmecken könnte.


----------



## RyzA (3. November 2022)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Nur so lernt man auch die authentische Küche kennen und bekommt keinen weichgespülten Tourifraß.


Was die sich "authentisch" für einen Fraß rein ziehen interessiert mich nicht.
Hier esse ich auch nicht alles.

*Edit: *Mini Donuts.


----------



## Zappaesk (3. November 2022)

Ne, Fraß ist authentische Küche eigentlich nie. Wenn man nicht neugierig ist, lernt man nichts dazu.


----------



## RyzA (3. November 2022)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Ne, Fraß ist authentische Küche eigentlich nie. Wenn man nicht neugierig ist, lernt man nichts dazu.


Ich lerne lieber auf anderen Ebenen dazu als mir (aus meiner Sicht) ekliges Essen reinzuzwingen.
Und das Wort "authentisch" stört mich auch dabei.

Aber wir müssen da nicht weiter  drüber diskutieren.


----------



## Zappaesk (3. November 2022)

Was stört dich an authentisch?

Ab mir gerade noch ein Schälchen Erbsensuppe reingezwungen, auch wenn es untenrum schon ganz schön rumpelt...


----------



## RyzA (3. November 2022)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Was stört dich an authentisch?


Warum nennst so ein Essen authentisch? Ist es "echter" als anderes Essen?


Zappaesk schrieb:


> Ab mir gerade noch ein Schälchen Erbsensuppe reingezwungen, auch wenn es untenrum schon ganz schön rumpelt...






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XzDiGz7GlIk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## soulstyle (3. November 2022)

Fetisch Abendessen.
Wo sind die Rosenkohl und Vitamalz Fetischisten


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Weil mich allein die Vorstellung extrem anekelt. Ich möchte sowas ungern essen.


Was denn?


----------



## RyzA (3. November 2022)

Ist über dem Rosenkohl noch geriebener Käse? Parmesan?


----------



## soulstyle (3. November 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ist über dem Rosenkohl noch geriebener Käse?


Jup Parmesan, sollte eigentlich überbacken werden hatte aber keine Lust nach dem Training noch auf den Backvorgang zu warten.

Normalerweise gibt es ja überwiegend mediteranes Essen, aber was tut man nicht für die Gesundheit....


----------



## RyzA (3. November 2022)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Normalerweise gibt es ja überwiegend mediteranes Essen, aber was tut man nicht für die Gesundheit....


Wieso? Ist mediteranes Essen nicht gesund?  Das ist doch sehr vielseitig und ausgewogen. Zumindest in meiner Vorstellung.


----------



## soulstyle (3. November 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wieso? Ist mediteranes Essen nicht gesund?  Das ist doch sehr vielseitig und ausgewogen. Zumindest in meiner Vorstellung.


Ja doch ist wie in jeder Küche auch, Fett hebt den Geschmack an.
Sagen wir wenn grüne Bohnen Eintopf gemacht wird, wird etwas fettiger gekocht und Weisbrot also Pide dazu.
Also da kommt etwas fettigeres Rindfleisch dazu, z.B Nacken. Dann wird es schon kalorienlastiger.
Und das Brot lässt man nicht weg weil es einfach um ein vielfaches besser schmeckt als ohne Brot.
When my lovely and cute Frau nix mit Sport am Hut hat ist das eben so....
Aber Sie kann kochen das ist unglaublich auch Backen..Ist halt ein ewiger Kampf der Titanen,
gerne Essen und Sport.


----------



## RyzA (3. November 2022)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Ja doch ist wie in jeder Küche auch, Fett hebt den Geschmack an.
> Sagen wir wenn grüne Bohnen Eintopf gemacht wird, wird etwas fettiger gekocht und Weisbrot also Pide dazu.
> Also da kommt etwas fettigeres Rindfleisch dazu, z.B Nacken. Dann wird es schon kalorienlastiger.
> Und das Brot lässt man nicht weg weil es einfach um ein vielfaches besser schmeckt als ohne Brot.


Naja, das ist für mich nicht unbedingt typisch für mediterranes Essen.


----------



## soulstyle (3. November 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Naja, das ist für mich nicht unbedingt typisch für mediterranes Essen.


Wie stellst Du dir denn das vor?

Ich liste mal ein wenig von unserer Küche mal auf.

Güvec.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Tepsi Kebap




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kurufasuliye




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Manti



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hamsi Tava



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Yesil fasuliye




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also wenn das nicht mediteran ist dann weis ich auch nicht worunter das gezählt wird.


----------



## RyzA (3. November 2022)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Wie stellst Du dir denn das vor?


Z.B. Salat, Oliven (öl), Peperoni, Schafskäse, Tomaten, Knoblauch, verschiedene Fleischarten und Fisch.
Und eventuell Baguettes oder Cibatta dazu.

Andere Sachen wie Pizza oder Pasta mit ner Sahnesauce sind da schon kalorienreicher.


----------



## soulstyle (3. November 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Z.B. Salat, Oliven (öl), Peperoni, Schafskäse, Tomaten, Knoblauch, verschiedene Fleischarten und Fisch.
> Und eventuell Baguettes oder Cibatta dazu.
> 
> Andere Sachen wie Pizza oder Pasta mit ner Sahnesauce sind da schon kalorienreicher.


Siehe ein Post über Dir

Ja eigentlich ist ja mediteran viel mehr gemüselastiger, was die bürgerliche Küche angeht.
Ja Kebap gibts auch in vielen Variationen aber diese ist eigentlich mediteran.

Die Fleischgerichte aus der Türkei dürfeten ja vielen bekannt sein.

JA oliven und vor allem Knoblauch ist aus der warmen Küche nicht wegzudenken.


----------



## RyzA (3. November 2022)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Siehe ein Post über Dir


Das sieht alles sehr gut aus. 

Aber die Bilder hast du erst nachträglich eingefügt und mein Kommentar hat sich nur auf Bohnen mit Rindfleisch bezogen. Das gibt es auch als "deutsches" Gericht.


----------



## Manner1a (3. November 2022)

Bei Hühnchen meatless habe ich sofort an Beyond KFC gedacht, dann danach gegoogelt um zu zeigen, wie fies Eric Cartman von South Park seine Freundin in Fleischkonsum hinein tricksen kann. Was ich fand, war erschreckend aufgrund meiner Bildungslücken:

Kentucky Fried Chicken hat ja wirklich Beyond Produkte, was ich nicht wusste, weil ich da noch nie drin war in einem solchen Restaurant.


----------



## soulstyle (3. November 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das sieht alles sehr gut aus.
> 
> Aber die Bilder hast du erst nachträglich eingefügt und mein Kommentar hat sich nur auf Bohnen mit Rindfleisch bezogen. Das gibt es auch als "deutsches" Gericht.


Ja stimmt schon war ja nur ein Beispiel und ich beziehe mich persönlich bei Mediteran auch sehr auf die Zubereitungsart.  Grüne Bohnen und weisse Bohnen sind mit einer der Nationalgerichte der Türkei.

Beispielsweise gibts Reis überall auf der Welt.
Aber wie Reis in der Türkei zubereitet wird und schmeckt, sind wieder Welten Unterschied dazwischen.
Mediterane Zubereitung, Gwürze, Gemüse  halt.


----------



## soulstyle (3. November 2022)

Manner1a schrieb:


> Bei Hühnchen meatless habe ich sofort an Beyond KFC gedacht, dann danach gegoogelt um zu zeigen, wie fies Eric Cartman von South Park seine Freundin in Fleischkonsum hinein tricksen kann. Was ich fand, war erschreckend aufgrund meiner Bildungslücken:
> 
> Kentucky Fried Chicken hat ja wirklich Beyond Produkte, was ich nicht wusste, weil ich da noch nie drin war in einem solchen Restaurant.


Also soll das vegan sein?


----------



## AzRa-eL (3. November 2022)

Ich würde nicht sagen, dass alles Essen aus der Türkei mediterran ist. Um genau zu sein, ist mediterrane Küche, was die Menschen an den Küsten rund ums Mittelmeer essen = besteht vorwiegend aus Fisch, Oliven, Tomaten, Schafskäse und allgemein viel Gemüse und Früchte.

Diese ganzen Bohneneintöpfe und Fleischgerichte sind eher Bergmenschen Futter 

Wiki ist auch meiner Meinung^^









						Mediterrane Ernährung – Wikipedia
					






					de.m.wikipedia.org
				




Nüsse/Hülsenfrüchte habe ich als typisch mediterran vergessen.


----------



## soulstyle (4. November 2022)

Ja das stimmt ist die


AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Ich würde nicht sagen, dass alles Essen aus der Türkei mediterran ist.


Das ist richtig wenn man das genauer betrachtet, ist es die Küstenregion und ich komme ursprünglich aus der Küstenregion Adana, auch in Wiki zu sehen. Zu finden in "Städte und Ballungsräume"
Ich habe hoffe ich, nie behauptet das alles Essen der Türkei mediterran ist.
Entweder hat es Einzug dahin gefunden oder es wurde immer schon so mediterran gekocht.
Viele Speisen der Türke haben den Ursprung von wo anders.
Viele Speisen entspringen von den Grenzländern und deren Bevölkerung die in der Türkei wohnen.
Z.B kommt viel aus der arabischen Küche in die Türkei.
Aber ob mediterran oder nicht jede gut bürgerliche Küche sollte im Ursprung
meines wissens "gesund"sein.
Ganz ehrlich ob Bohnen Eintopf ursprünglich bergmenisch ist, kann ich Dir nicht sagen aber ich kenne es mindesten schon seit 50Jahren, und ich kann mich als Kind erinnern das es mein Opa es auch schon gegessen hat.
Es gibt soviele Variationen von Gerichten ob Bohnen Eintopf rein bergmenisch ist keine Ahnung.
Ich sagte ja, siehe Beispiel "Reis" das die Zubereitungsart mediteran ist.
Bei uns wird grüner Bohnen Eintopf im Ursprung mit Grünen Bohnen, zwiebeln Tomatenmark, Olivenöl, Salz und Pfeffer gemacht (ohne Fleisch) und das ist die typische Zubereitung von Adana / Antakya....
(Küsten und geographisch mediterrane Region).
Sobald man Fleisch dazu kocht ist der grüne Bohnen Eintopf geschmacklich nicht mehr vergleichbar.
Aber soll es von mir aus bergmenisch sein es ist auf jeden Fall in der mediteranen Küche zu finden.
Und zählt zum türkischen Nationalgericht auch in Wiki zu lesen.
Mittlerweile vermischen sich Kulturen Essen und auch die Werte der Menschen. Ist auch gut so.


----------



## RyzA (4. November 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Ich würde nicht sagen, dass alles Essen aus der Türkei mediterran ist. Um genau zu sein, ist mediterrane Küche, was die Menschen an den Küsten rund ums Mittelmeer essen = besteht vorwiegend aus Fisch, Oliven, Tomaten, Schafskäse und allgemein viel Gemüse und Früchte.
> 
> Diese ganzen Bohneneintöpfe und Fleischgerichte sind eher Bergmenschen Futter
> 
> ...


Ich auch. Deswegen hatte ich diese Sachen hier aufgezählt:



> Z.B. Salat, Oliven (öl), Peperoni, Schafskäse, Tomaten, Knoblauch, verschiedene Fleischarten und Fisch.
> Und eventuell Baguettes oder Cibatta dazu.


----------



## Zappaesk (4. November 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Warum nennst so ein Essen authentisch? Ist es "echter" als anderes Essen?


Authentisches Essen ist traditionell zubereitetes Essen aus einer bestimmten Region. Idealerweise in dieser Region (wobei das jetzt nicht zwingend ist). Also eine Pizza in Neapel in einem guten Restaurant ist authentisch, Was nicht heißt, dass eine Pizza in Genua nicht auch sehr gut sein kann (ggf sogar mit demselben Rezept), ich würde da allerdings lieber Focaccia essen wollen. Wenn ich hier in Deutschland in eine gute Pizzeria gehe, dann kann das auch authentisch sein, wenn es eben so gemacht ist und schmeckt wie in Neapel.

Die amerikanische Variante einer Pizza, die gerne mal viel zu überladen, zu käsig, fettig und vielleicht sogar mit einem gefüllten Rand daherkommt ist dagegen weder authentisch noch - für mich - in irgendeiner Form reizvoll. Das ist quasi ein ganz anderes Gericht. Eine TK Pizza dagegen ist eine Zumutung.

Anderes Beispiel, wieder italienische Küche. Ragu a la Bolognese. Für viele hier eine schnelle Hackfleischsoße mit Tomaten und "italienischen" Kräutern. In echt ein sehr aufwändiges Gericht, das gar kein Hackfleisch, keine Kräuter und oft auch praktisch keine Tomaten (bei mir kommt nur etwas Mark rein) enthält, dafür als Schmorgericht mindestens 3h köcheln muss (gerne auch mal über Nacht). Hackfleischsoße ist OK und schmeckt, wenn man es gut macht auch ist, aber halt keine Bolognese und schmeckt auch anders.

Von einer Carbonara mit Sahne und Erbsen muss ich gar nicht mehr anfangen...

Wer mal in einem echten chinesischen Restaurant war, der weiß, dass das was hier in einem solchen zubereitet wird nicht mal ansatzweise authentisch ist, sondern eher so wie sich der Deutsche halt chinesisches Essen vorstellt. Mit richtigem chinesischem Essen hat das nichts zu tun.

Ich habe mal in China in einem "westlichen" Restaurant essen "müssen" (die anderen hatten schon zu) und habe da dann zu meiner Erheiterung auf der Karte einen "original" schwäbischen Zwiebelrostbraten mit Käsespätzle entdeckt. Den hab ich dann natürlich auch bestellt. Mal abgesehen, dass ich noch nie einen Zwiebelrostbraten mit Käsespätzle in Deutschland gesehen habe, hatte das Essen mit dem was ich kenne und auch selbst mache gar nichts zu tun. D.h. auch anders herum sind die Restaurants in China an die dortige Erwartungshaltung angepasst.
Das geilste dabei war aber unser chinesischer Fahrer, der an dem Abend das erste Mal in seinem Leben mit Messer und Gabel essen musste. Ich dachte er verletzt sich...

Nicht falsch verstehen, jeder soll kochen wie er mag und auch bei mir muss es mal schnell gehen oder Reste irgendwie verwertet werden. Aber wenn ich es mir raussuchen kann, dann gerne mit Zeit und authentisch. Meine Soßen und Suppen sind zum Beispiel immer ohne Pulver.


----------



## RyzA (4. November 2022)

@Zappaesk : Achso, du meinst traditionelles Essen in originaler Zubereitung.

Ich sehe das nicht so eng und bin für Variationen offen.


----------



## Olstyle (4. November 2022)

Wir haben einen Chinesen im Ort der macht bei vorheriger Reservierung auch echt Chinesisches Essen (so bestätigt von Chinesischen Kunden und Mitarbeitern).
Grundsätzlich hab ich aber nichts gegen "Fusion Food". Dabei kann sehr leckeres, ja gar identitätsstiftendes entstehen.


> Chicken Tikka Massala is now a true British national dish, not only because it is the most popular, but because it is a perfect illustration of the way Britain absorbs and adapts external influences. Chicken Tikka is an Indian dish. The Massala sauce was added to satisfy the desire of British people to have their meat served in gravy.











						Robin Cook's chicken tikka masala speech
					

Extracts from a speech by the foreign secretary to the Social Market Foundation in London.




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Zappaesk (4. November 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> @Zappaesk : Achso, du meinst traditionelles Essen in originaler Zubereitung.
> 
> Ich sehe das nicht so eng und bin für Variationen offen.


Ich bin da auch offen für, nur wenn ich irgendwo hinfahre, will ich das probieren was da gegessen wird. Ob ich das dann geil finde oder nicht steht auf einem anderen Blatt, aber ich weiß es dann wenigstens. 

Oftmals (z.B. bei der genannten Bolognese) ist die traditionelle Art, von der es natürlich auch Abwandlungen gibt - ich bin im da z.B. Team Weißwein...  - aber eben immer ein Schmorgericht ist aber einfach die beste Version die ich kenne! Natürlich muss man da ggf auch mal improvisieren - letztes Mal hatte ich keinen Weißwein und musste einen recht teuren Roten nehmen, weil ich zu faul war noch einen zu holen. Das ist aber OK letztlich wird dadurch der Charakter des Gerichts ja nicht ad absurdum geführt (und ich weiß jetzt wieder warum ich lieber Weißwein nehme). Es geht nicht darum alles aufs letzte Gramm exakt gleich zu kochen, kochen ist improvisieren, Kunst und Lust, aber ich mag gerne den Charakter des Gerichts erhalten - gerne mit eigenen Ideen oder Zwängen ergänzt.

Es ist doch so, ein traditioneller Schweinebraten in Deutschland hat soviele Rezepte, wie es Mütter gibt... Da ist keins falsch und sehr viele authentisch, auch wenn es nicht immer dasselbe ist. Der Charakter zählt!


----------



## RyzA (4. November 2022)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Ich bin da auch offen für, nur wenn ich irgendwo hinfahre, will ich das probieren was da gegessen wird. Ob ich das dann geil finde oder nicht steht auf einem anderen Blatt, aber ich weiß es dann wenigstens.


Ich meinte das eigentlich anders. Nicht das ich alles probiere.
Sondern das ich die Gerichte die ich kenne und dir mir schmecken, auch gerne mal etwas variere.
Und mich dabei nicht 100% an das Original halten muß.


----------



## Zappaesk (4. November 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Und mich dabei nicht 100% an das Original halten muß.


Es gibt ja kein "original" weil es eh jeder ein bissle anders macht.


----------



## soulstyle (4. November 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich hab ich aber nichts gegen "Fusion Food". Dabei kann sehr leckeres, ja gar identitätsstiftendes entstehen.


Ja Fussionfood habe ich auch noch nie gehört.
Patchworkfood, passt das auch?

Aber ehrlich gestehe ich folgendes.
Dieses rein traditionelle Gericht verliert bei Fussionfood doch seinen Charackter.
Dabei entsteht auf jeden Fall eine neue Variation aber leider hat das mit dem Originalgericht manchmal nix zu tun.

Alleine bei Adana Kebap als Beispiel, kommt da kein Lammfleisch rein, ist es kein Adana Kebap mehr.
Es schmeckt dann auch anders da der Geschmacksmix vom Lammfett fehlt.

Das heist nicht das z.B. Innegöl Köfte nicht schmeckt im Gegenteil schmeckt anders gut.
Da ist das Gheimniss als Beispiel Zwiebelbrei, Backpulver und Zitronensaft.

In Adana Köfte kommen keine Zwiebeln, Backpulver und Zitronensaft rein usw....


----------



## compisucher (4. November 2022)

Die Fraktion der Liebhaber der leckeren türkischen Küche erscheint mir hier recht stark zu sein.   

Alternativ erkläre ich heute mal ein Gericht von meiner 1st Nation Community.

Nennt sich Succotash, oder korrekter Sahquattahhash.

Das ist ein Stew mit Basis aus braunen Bohnen (Lima- oder Kidney) und Maiskörnern.
Wird lange richtig auf kleiner Flamme verkocht, so 2-3 h.
Da kommen dann noch Zwiebeln, Pfeffer (idealerweise nordamerikanischer Duftpfeffer- Achtung: Chilli ist Kleinkinderkram im Vergleich zu einigen Duftpfefferarten) und Sonnenknolle.
Sonnenknolle ist ähnlich wie Topinambur und schmeckt auch ähnlich wie dieser nur deutlich süßer.
Sonnenknolle ist ganzjährig erntbar und winterfest und kann jeder anbauen, wächst invasiv bei uns und verdrängt sogar Brennesseln.
Sehr nahrhaft.
Meine Vorfahren haben die Knolle immer im Winter aus dem Boden geholt, wenn es nix anderes mehr zu beissen gab.

Ist am Schluss ein Art dicksähmlger süßer-sehr pfeffriger Eintopf.

Vereuropäsierte Gerichtsvariationen geben da scharf angebratenes und stark gesalzenes Schweinefleisch rein.

Traditionell wird aber Forelle oder Flußkarpfen mit Salzkruste im Erdofen gegessen.
Erdöfen haben die wenigsten, also kommt die gute Alufolie ins Spiel.
Fisch ausnehmen, dick mit Salz bedecken und für 20-25 min. in den Backofen bei 180°.

Miijidaa ("Lasst es uns essen", also guten Appetit)


----------



## Zappaesk (4. November 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> also kommt die gute Alufolie ins Spiel.


Kleiner Tipp, wer, so wie ich keine Alufolie am Essen haben will, kann es mal mit Butcherpaper probieren. Kommt aus der BBQ Ecke, ist im Prinzip wie Backpapier, aber etwas stärker und nicht beschichtet.

Beim Grillen hats den Vorteil, dass es diffusionsoffen ist und eine bereits gebildete Kruste auch knusprig bleibt und nicht weich wird.
Ansonsten hats natürlich den Hauptvorteil, dass es eben keine Aluminiumsalze bildet.

Ich nehms mittlerweile für alles was verpackt werden muss und meine 60cm breite Alufolie fristet ein einsames Leben im Schrank


----------



## AzRa-eL (4. November 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Die Fraktion der Liebhaber der leckeren türkischen Küche erscheint mir hier recht stark zu sein.
> 
> Alternativ erkläre ich heute mal ein Gericht von meiner 1st Nation Community.
> 
> ...


Native American Küche finde ich äußerst spannend. Würde ich voll gerne mal probieren!


----------



## compisucher (4. November 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Native American Küche finde ich äußerst spannend. Würde ich voll gerne mal probieren!


Ist halt meist was, dass man länger für den Transport ins nächste Lager aufheben kann.
Erkaltet Sahquattahhash, wird das wie eine geleeartige Masse, die man früher dann in einem Weidekorb mitgeschleppt hat und mit ein wenig Wasserzugabe über dem nächsten Feuer wieder aufwärmen konnte.
Hält sich im Kühlschrank in einem Einmachglas monatelang.

Grundsätzlich ist es meist eine süß-scharfe Geschmacksrichtung der vegetarischen Grundkomponente, dem etwas mit viel Salz aus dem tierischen Bereich geschmacklich entgegengesetzt wird.

Klassiker beim Grundnahrungsmittel ist der Maiskuchen, ein einfacher Fladen aus Mais - sehr süßlich und der meist mit pfefferartigen Gewächsen kurz vor Verzehr "aufgepeppt" wird.
Dem gegenüber steht der Pemikan, sehr fettiges und stark gesalzenes, gedörrtes Fleisch, dass man selbst nach Jahren noch essen kann.


----------



## AzRa-eL (4. November 2022)

@compisucher  Und wahrscheinlich hat jeder Stamm/Volk nochmal eigene Spezialitäten. Ist das Wissen darüber eigentlich noch vorhanden? Ich stell mir gerade so ein native American Sammelsurium an Rezepten in Buchform vor^^


compisucher schrieb:


> Die Fraktion der Liebhaber der leckeren türkischen Küche erscheint mir hier recht stark zu sein.


PS Was soll ich machen?! Ich bin mit einer Türkin verheiratet. Da bleibt mir keine andere Wahl...


----------



## psalm64 (4. November 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> PS Was soll ich machen?! Ich bin mit einer Türkin verheiratet. Da bleibt mir keine andere Wahl...


Selber kochen? 

Bei mir gab es heute in der Kantine:
Schnitzelbrötchen mit einem kleinen Gurkensalat.


----------



## AzRa-eL (4. November 2022)

psalm64 schrieb:


> Selber kochen?


Hä? Wozu hab ich dann geheiratet


----------



## RyzA (4. November 2022)

Mettbrötchen mit Zwiebeln, Salz und Pfeffer.


----------



## compisucher (4. November 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> @compisucher  Und wahrscheinlich hat jeder Stamm/Volk nochmal eigene Spezialitäten.


Dem ist so.
Meine Verwandten wohnen ja inländisch an einem Fluss in Canada.
Wir sind im Oberbegriff "Athabaskan" als "Stamm" geführt, mein Volk nennt sich Tsilhqot 'in.








						Tsilhqotʼin - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				



Das ist "meine" Band (Gruppe):





						Stone First Nation - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




Die oben erwähnte Sonnenknolle wurde rudimentär neben anderen Sachen (meist Knollengewächse) angebaut.
Mais und Bohnen wurden über Tauschhandel erworben.
Flussfisch war neben im geringeren Maßen Caribou, Elch und Hase Hauptfleischquelle.
Handelsware mit anderen waren Korbflechtarbeiten, Gold (dass man in Zeiten ohne Langnasen einfach aus dem Fluss holte) und natürlich Felle wie Silberfuchs und Schneehase.

Die kulturell weiterentwickelten, aber mit uns verwandten Salish-Tribes an der Pazifikküste gingen auf Wal- und Robbenfang.
Die südlichen Tribes der Plains (gemeinhin in Deutschhand als Sioux bekannt, aber etwas diffenzierter in Crows, Blackfoot, Cheyenne, Shoshone und Pawnee) waren Großwildjäger, primär Büffel.


AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Ist das Wissen darüber eigentlich noch vorhanden?


Man bemüht sich...


AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Ich stell mir gerade so ein native American Sammelsurium an Rezepten in Buchform vor^^


Schwierig, keiner will sowas kaufen.


AzRa-eL schrieb:


> PS Was soll ich machen?! Ich bin mit einer Türkin verheiratet. Da bleibt mir keine andere Wahl...


----------



## Adi1 (5. November 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Wie schmecken die denn? Ich weiß nicht wieso, aber mein Verstand sagt mir, dass die roten Bananen viel süßer sein müssen, als ihre gelben Verwandten^^


Ja, etwas süßer sind sie schon,
aber das Aroma ist bedeutend intensiver,
einfach lecker ...


----------



## RyzA (5. November 2022)

Ich bin nicht so der Bananenesser.
Aber was wir gerne machen ist Bananenmilch.
Bananen in den Mixer mit Milch und Vanillezucker.
Sehr lecker!


----------



## Adi1 (5. November 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht so der Bananenesser.


Ich auch nicht,
aber wenn du die mal gekostet hast,
biste einer


----------



## AzRa-eL (5. November 2022)

Ich liebe Bananen! Der Affe in mir ist halt sehr stark🦧


----------



## Olstyle (5. November 2022)

In meiner haupt Sportart kommt man um Bananen garnicht herum.
Heute Morgen gab es aber keine Bananen sondern weißes Spiegelei mit Schinken.


----------



## RyzA (5. November 2022)

Haferkekse (von Biscotto aus dem Aldi). Echt lecker.


----------



## Zappaesk (5. November 2022)

Sauerkraut mit Kassler


----------



## Zappaesk (5. November 2022)

Jetzt hab ich noch schnell einen Rettichsalat gemacht


----------



## RyzA (6. November 2022)

Heute Mittag gibt es selbstgemachten Kartoffelsalat (einschließlich Mayo), Schweine-Nackensteaks und dazu einen Tomatensalat.


----------



## AzRa-eL (6. November 2022)

Schwiegermutter ist zu Besuch, daher gab es selfmade Börek mit Käsefüllung, Oliven und natürlich türkischer Çay


----------



## Zappaesk (6. November 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Kartoffelsalat (einschließlich Mayo)




Der Gedanke allein lässt mich schaudern.


----------



## der_yappi (6. November 2022)

Die restliche Pasta in Form von Alio-Olio verbraten
Jetzt sind die Linguine, Farfalle und Makkaroni weg.
Die Gurke wurde zu Salat verarbeitet


----------



## Manner1a (6. November 2022)

Teufelshähnchen



Spoiler







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0DcsKD_IX5Y:469

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zappaesk (6. November 2022)

Ich hatte Lust auf Kichererbsen, also habe ich über Nacht welche gewässert und eben mit Hackfleisch, Zwiebeln, Paprika und Tomaten eine Soße improvisiert. Ist gewürztechnisch sehr indisch ausgefallen und war ziemlich lecker.


----------



## AzRa-eL (6. November 2022)

Cous cous a la Tunis




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RyzA (6. November 2022)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Der Gedanke allein lässt mich schaudern.


Ist hier aber völlig normal das an den Kartoffelsalat Mayo dran kommt.

Kenne aber auch noch eine Variante ohne Mayonaise. Als warmen Kartoffelsalat.


----------



## AzRa-eL (6. November 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ist hier aber völlig normal das an den Kartoffelsalat Mayo dran kommt.


kenn ich auch so und mir schmeckts auch mit Mayo^^


----------



## chill_eule (6. November 2022)

Ich mag nur den mit Mayo ^^


----------



## RyzA (6. November 2022)

Wir machen uns jetzt "Arme Ritter".


----------



## psalm64 (7. November 2022)

Minifladenbrot mit türkischen Frikadellen vom türkischen Bäcker gegenüber.


----------



## soulstyle (7. November 2022)

Salat Royale, mit frischen Brezeln


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chill_eule (7. November 2022)

Sowas läuft bei uns unter "gemischter Salat"   
Salat Royale klingt natürlich geiler


----------



## soulstyle (7. November 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Sowas läuft bei uns unter "gemischter Salat"
> Salat Royale klingt natürlich geiler


Zu finden in der Speisekarte unter "Salate" Nummer 69
Habe da bis 2010 gewohnt.
Bester Salat den ich je gegessen habe.
Seitdem """""Koche""""" ich es nach....vieleicht testet ihr das mal.

Anstatt frischen paprika, versucht es mal mit diesem hier.


----------



## chill_eule (7. November 2022)

Genau so esse ich Salat sei meiner Kindheit.
Wenns bei meinen Eltern Salat gab, dann war das nie nur Grünzeug und Gemüse sondern immer mit Schinken, Thunfisch, Feta und anderem Käse dabei.
Idealerweise alles in einzelnen Schüsselchen angerichtet für den perfekten Salat-Bausatz


----------



## psalm64 (8. November 2022)

Sesamring vom gleichen Bäcker wie das Brötchen gestern.


----------



## Zappaesk (8. November 2022)

Frisch gebackener Fleischkäse mit Kartoffelsalat (natürlich ohne Mayo!)


----------



## Manner1a (8. November 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wir machen uns jetzt "Arme Ritter".





psalm64 schrieb:


> Minifladenbrot mit türkischen Frikadellen vom türkischen Bäcker gegenüber.





psalm64 schrieb:


> Sesamring vom gleichen Bäcker wie das Brötchen gestern.


Alles wird aus Hack gemacht.

Es gibt auch ein passendes Lied dazu, wobei ich das aufgrund der Verablinjurien nicht so gut finde.

Allen Feinschmeckern eine schöne Woche.
Haut ordentlich rein, solange was da ist


----------



## psalm64 (8. November 2022)

Gerade aus dem Tiefkühler eine Portion Weißkohlpfanne genommen (selbstgemacht, wurde weiter vorne schonmal erwähnt).


----------



## Zappaesk (10. November 2022)

Weißwürste mit Brezeln und süßem Senf


----------



## AzRa-eL (10. November 2022)

Sigara Börek gefüllt mit Spinat und Schafskäse und als Beilage schwarze Oliven.

@RyzA Wo steckst du, Jung? Fällt auf, wenn du nicht da bist


----------



## Manner1a (12. November 2022)

6Kg Rücken vom Schwein besorgt ohne Knochen, da gibt es für mich richtig was zum schlemmen.


----------



## Adi1 (12. November 2022)

Heute gibt es Pute,
ich liebe Fleisch über alles ...
Dafür verzichte ich auf Flüge,
damit mein CO2-Fussabdruck nicht durch die Decke geht ...


----------



## Manner1a (12. November 2022)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Heute gibt es Pute,
> ich liebe Fleisch über alles ...
> Dafür verzichte ich auf Flüge,
> damit mein CO2-Fussabdruck nicht durch die Decke geht ...


Die Leute achten schon sehr genau darauf, uns keinen Quatsch zu erzählen. 

Guten Appetit


----------



## Adi1 (12. November 2022)

Danke

Naja, die kollektive Intelligenz hat seit der Erfindung des Smartphones schon sehr arg abgenommen ...


----------



## Manner1a (12. November 2022)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> Naja, die kollektive Intelligenz hat seit der Erfindung des Smartphones schon sehr arg abgenommen ...


Maus und Tastatur auch noch bedienen zu können und nicht nur zu wischen ist ein Vorteil, klar. Nur es muss eben auch bequem sein. Aufrecht sitzen geht gar nicht, egal mit welcher Technik.   

CO2 fördert Pflanzenwachstum, wodurch unser Essen wiederum mehr zu essen hat.


----------



## Adi1 (12. November 2022)

Gut,
damit verblödet die Menschheit immer weiter ...

Womit aber der Nährstoffgehalt abnimmt,
und damit der Verdummung zunimmt ... 


Adi1 schrieb:


> Gut,
> damit verblödet die Menschheit immer weiter ...
> 
> Womit aber der Nährstoffgehalt abnimmt,
> und damit die Verdummung zunimmt ...


----------



## HenneHuhn (12. November 2022)

Hatten da ein paar User noch keinen Kaffee, oder war evtl. ein Sektfrühstück im Spiel? 

@T:
Brötchen mit Bitterorangenmarmelade, Erdnussbutter und Curry-Papaya-Aufstrich. Nicht vermischt, versteht sich.
Und im Anschluss mache ich mir noch Rührei, denke ich.


----------



## Manner1a (12. November 2022)

Nur Rührei, bitte. Die Asiaten gruseln sich schon genug vor deutschem Frühstück. Den Rest habe ich glaube ich noch nie probiert.


----------



## AzRa-eL (12. November 2022)

Meine Schwiegermutter ist am Start und daher gab es bei uns von ihr was ganz besonderes zubereitet, nämlich mein türkisches Lieblingsgericht:

içli Köfte und Mercimek Suppe




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das sind quasi mit Fleisch, Spinat, Möhren und Walnüsse gefüllte Grieß-Kugeln, die in der Pfanne gebraten werden und dann zum Schluss mit Paprikapulver leicht  geschärften Öl übergossen werden. Übertrieben schmackhaft! 🤤😍




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dazu gab es dann noch einen leckeren Knoblauch-Joghurt-Möhren-Salat:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HenneHuhn (13. November 2022)

Da ich das Rührei gestern doch habe ausfallen lassen, gibt es heute:

Menemen* mit Feta, und wieder Brötchen dazu.

(*Menemen ist Rührei auf türkische Art. Mit gebratenen Zwiebeln, Tomaten, Paprika und jeder beliebigen Extra-Zutat, ordentlich gewürzt)


----------



## soulstyle (13. November 2022)

Heute gabs Kichererbseneintopf mit Fleischeinlage.


----------



## Manner1a (13. November 2022)

Putengeschnetzeltes; keine Experimente. Die Leistung steigt weiter.


----------



## soulstyle (14. November 2022)

Tepsi Kebap und  Meyhane Pilav



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manner1a (14. November 2022)

Hähnchen hier. Fehlt nur die Wassermelone und ich wäre der perfekte Kandidat, um im Film Full Metal Jacket zur Schnecke gemacht zu werden.


----------



## Olstyle (14. November 2022)

Brokkoli-Cremesuppe mit nicht zu wenig Knoblauch.


----------



## der_yappi (15. November 2022)

Gemüse Maultauschen vom Aldi
Die kleingeschnitten mit Schinkenspeck und Frühlingszwiebeln in ner Pfanne angebraten und darüber dann die Rühreimischung aus zwei Eiern
Dazu dan Kartoffelsalat vom lokalen gut bürgerlichem Restaurant (die haben noch ne eigene Metzgerei und mit dem bestem Kartoffelsalat den man so kaufen kann)


----------



## Olstyle (15. November 2022)

Nur Döner macht schöner


----------



## AzRa-eL (15. November 2022)

Apropos Döner!
Schwiegermutter wieder in Aktion:

Self Made Lahmacun




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (15. November 2022)

Eigentlich sollte ich deinen Beitrag @AzRa-eL melden...
Das ist ja Folter so  zu posten ohne was davon abzugeben

Mache mir heute Abend aus meinem Ciabatta Baguette wieder eine Art Tomaten-Mozzarella Sandwich im Backofen


----------



## AzRa-eL (15. November 2022)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Eigentlich sollte ich deinen Beitrag @AzRa-eL melden...
> Das ist ja Folter so  zu posten ohne was davon abzugeben


Glaub mir, dass ich daran mehr als nur einmal gedacht habe. Normalerweise widerspricht es zutiefst meiner Erziehung, Essen zu zeigen ohne es anzubieten🙈


----------



## der_yappi (15. November 2022)

Vlt sollte man aus diesem Thread ne Art Hobbykoch / Rezepte Thread herausextrahieren...


----------



## chill_eule (15. November 2022)

Das Meiste, was wir so Kochen findet sich auf chefkoch.de ^^

Bis auf nur wenige "Geheimrezepte", aber ob das hier Jemand wirklich nachkochen will? 

Heute gibts bspw. etwas, was ich seit meiner Kindheit kenne.
Fragt mich aber nicht, wo meine Eltern dieses "Rezept" her hatten 

Fladenbrot gefüllt/bestrichen mit Knoblauchbutter und gewürfeltem Kochschinken.
Ein paar Minuten im Ofen backen (wer mag, macht sich noch sogar noch etwas Käse oben drauf)
Dazu Tzatziki


----------



## HenneHuhn (15. November 2022)

Frühlingsrollen aus dem Tiefkühlregal meines Vertrauens.


----------



## Olstyle (16. November 2022)

Pute mit Apfel-Curry auf Reis. In das Curry gehört ein ordentliches Glas Cidre oder Apfelwein.


----------



## HenneHuhn (17. November 2022)

Ekliges Wetter heute. Das schreit nach Suppe. Also selbstgemachte Kürbissuppe aus dem Tiefkühlfach geholt.


----------



## Olstyle (17. November 2022)

Gerade gab es Gnocchi mit Pfifferlingen beim Italiener. Vom Curry ist aber auch noch mindestens genug für morgen da.
Der Kürbis wartet hier daher weiterhin darauf auch Suppe zu werden.


----------



## RyzA (19. November 2022)

Heute Mittag bestellen wir. Ich nehme einen Nudelauflauf mit Currysauce (mit Ananas) und Hähnchenbruststreifen. Mein Sohn auch aber ohne Ananas. Meine Frau nimmt Pizzabrötchen mit Weißkäse und Salsa-Sauce.


----------



## Olstyle (19. November 2022)

Pancakes mit (griechischem) Joghurt. Etwas Teig ist noch da, mal sehen ob das Frühstück oder der zweite Gang wird


----------



## RyzA (20. November 2022)

Eben Brötchen mit Frischkäse und Erdbeermarmelade.

Heute Mittag gibt es Frikadellen mit Semmelknödel, Sauce und Prinzessbohnen.


----------



## Olstyle (20. November 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Pancakes mit (griechischem) Joghurt. Etwas Teig ist noch da, mal sehen ob das Frühstück oder der zweite Gang wird


Und es wurde doch Frühstück @Manner1a


----------



## HenneHuhn (20. November 2022)

Auch Pancakes. Einer mit Nutella, einer mit Honig, einer mit Aprikosenmarmelade.


----------



## RyzA (20. November 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Heute Mittag gibt es Frikadellen mit Semmelknödel, Sauce und Prinzessbohnen.


Es gab Rotkohl anstatt Prinzessbohnen dazu. Auch sehr lecker.


----------



## der_yappi (20. November 2022)

Flammkuchen


----------



## RyzA (20. November 2022)

Knoppers zum Kaffee.


----------



## psalm64 (21. November 2022)

HomeOffice und zu faul fürs richtige Kochen...
Also ein fertiges Nasi Goreng aus dem Tiefkühler in die Pfanne geworfen.


----------



## HenneHuhn (21. November 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Knoppers zum Kaffee.


Ich dachte immer, Knoppers darf man (in Deutschland) nur um halb 10 morgens essen. Wieder was dazu gelernt! 

@T: Baked Beans und Buttertoast.


----------



## soulstyle (21. November 2022)

Wer weis was daraus gezaubert wird? 
Haben schon einige in diesem Thread schonmal gesehen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HenneHuhn (21. November 2022)

@soulstyle Kibbeh? Bzw. içli köfte?


----------



## soulstyle (21. November 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> @soulstyle Kibbeh? Bzw. içli köfte?


 
Das Stimmt, Resultate werden heute gegen Abend gepostet!
@HenneHuhn Du kommst nicht aus der türkischen Region oder? STAUN


----------



## HenneHuhn (21. November 2022)

Ich finde, mein interkulturelles Kulinarik-Wissen sollte mit einer express-gelieferten Probe des Resultats belohnt werden 

(ich liebe die Teile - wenn ich mir bei einer gutsortierten Dönerbude / Schnellrestaurant was raushole und es gibt frische Kibbeh/içli köfte, dann muss ich mir immer noch ein oder zwei extra mitnehmen. Geht nicht anders)


----------



## AzRa-eL (21. November 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> (ich liebe die Teile - wenn ich mir bei einer gutsortierten Dönerbude / Schnellrestaurant was raushole und es gibt frische Kibbeh/içli köfte, dann muss ich mir immer noch ein oder zwei extra mitnehmen. Geht nicht anders)


Wow, bei euch gibt's das in der Dönderbude :o! Die ist dann wirklich mehr als nur gutsortiert. Selbst in Köln, wo nach Berlin die meisten Türken leben, findet man içli Köfte eher selten an der Theke. 

Witzigerweise gibt's bei uns heute auch nochmal Içli Köfte von der Schwiegermutter bevor sie wieder in die Heimat abreist:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HenneHuhn (21. November 2022)

@AzRa-eL :
Ja, aber auch nur bei relativ wenigen. Halt die, die mehr den Anspruch haben, auch Restaurant zu sein, und nicht nur Futter für betrunkene Nachtschwärmer anzubieten 

@soulstyle  :
Ich bin ne echte Bio-Kartoffel  Aber aufgewachsen mit Freunden aus verschiedensten Ländern und auch beruflich immer mit den verschiedensten (Küchen-)Kulturen in Kontakt. Und generell interessiert an allem, was lecker schmeckt


----------



## AzRa-eL (21. November 2022)

HenneHuhn - ein Mann von Welt!


----------



## Olstyle (21. November 2022)

Der Kürbis hat es endlich in den Suppentopf geschafft. Die Reste werden aber direkt eingefroren weil für Morgen bereits ein paar Kilo Miesmuscheln das 0 grad Fach überfüllen.


----------



## soulstyle (21. November 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Der Kürbis hat es endlich in den Suppentopf geschafft. Die Reste werden aber direkt eingefroren weil für Morgen bereits ein paar Kilo Miesmuscheln das 0 grad Fach überfüllen.


Beweis auf den Tisch ähm auf den Thread, dann könnten wir wenigstens virtuell mitessen....


----------



## Olstyle (21. November 2022)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Beweis auf den Tisch ähm auf den Thread, dann könnten wir wenigstens virtuell mitessen....


So ein oranger Brei sieht jetzt nicht so sonderlich ansehnlich aus 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seventyseven (21. November 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## soulstyle (21. November 2022)

Wie versprochen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HenneHuhn (21. November 2022)

Ich weiß zwar nicht genau, was es bei @seventyseven heute gibt, aber das Foto hat mich inspiriert zu Nudeln mit Erdnusssauce. 

Und wie nicht anders zu erwarten, sieht das Abendessen von @soulstyle auch ganz grandios aus! 

Hier meins:


----------



## seventyseven (21. November 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Ich weiß zwar nicht genau, was es bei @seventyseven heute gibt, aber das Foto hat mich inspiriert zu Nudeln mit Erdnusssauce.
> 
> Und wie nicht anders zu erwarten, sieht das Abendessen von @soulstyle auch ganz grandios aus!
> 
> Hier meins:


Meine geliebten Knobi Nudeln waren das.

2 dicke Knollen mit Salz und etwas Wasser in den Mörser und dort zerstampft.

Mit ordentlich Butter 30sek (bis gelblich) gebraten. Oystersauce (dickflüssige), Soja sowie Gochujang dazugegeben.
Nudelwasser, Cayennepfeffer, Basilikum und Nudeln dazu.

Die Soße mit Nudeln ordentlich aufgekocht und dabei die Soße hochgerührt.

Parmesan dazu und weiter verrührt.

Voila.


----------



## HenneHuhn (21. November 2022)

@seventyseven Über Gochujang, was du ja häufig verwendest, habe ich letztens auch was im TV gesehen (so ne Arte-Doku über buddhistische, koreanische Nonnen, die Kochen und Würzmittel u. A. für Sterneköche herstellen). Hast du da ne Empfehlung für ein gut erhältliches Produkt, wenn man die Paste mal ausprobieren will? 

Und das Rezept klingt enorm lecker!


----------



## seventyseven (21. November 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> @seventyseven Über Gochujang, was du ja häufig verwendest, habe ich letztens auch was im TV gesehen (so ne Arte-Doku über buddhistische, koreanische Nonnen, die Kochen und Würzmittel u. A. für Sterneköche herstellen). Hast du da ne Empfehlung für ein gut erhältliches Produkt, wenn man die Paste mal ausprobieren will?
> 
> Und das Rezept klingt enorm lecker!


Ich hab die Sempio Gochujang (500g) die gibt es ab und an auch im Edeka zu finden. 

Der Preis hier ist echt ok https://www.nikankitchen.com/de/pro...Dve95ta371lcsVvt6CbnOGMPhTE1d2OriCygMbfpJh6XU


----------



## RyzA (22. November 2022)

Ganz einfach Pasta mit Tomatensauce.


----------



## soulstyle (22. November 2022)

Rührei mit Vollkornbrötchen und 3 Pötte Kaffee


----------



## AzRa-eL (22. November 2022)

Schwiegermama + Küche =



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich werde die Frau sehr vermissen, wenn sie am Donnerstag wieder vereist. Von der Tochter bekomme ich sowas nur von Zuckerfest zu Zuckerfest 😭


----------



## RyzA (22. November 2022)

@AzRa-eL : Kannst du mal beschreiben was das alles genau ist?

Die gefüllten Weinblätter ganz oben kann ich erkennen und den Salat. Aber was ist das ganz unten? 

Edit: Den Kuchen habe ich auch erkannt.


----------



## AzRa-eL (22. November 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Edit: Den Kuchen habe ich auch erkannt.


Du Adlerauge! Kuchen übersiehst Du nie, wa?^^ Das war ein selbstgemachter Tiramisu und darüber ein Möhren-Walnuss-Zimt-Kuchen.

Das unten sind getrocknete Paprikaschoten, die mit Reis und Hackgfleisch und ganz viel Gewürzen gestopft werden. Eigentlich genau dieselbe Füllung wie bei den Weinblättern.

Ist eigentlich niemandem die Zahnspange auf dem Tisch aufgefallen  

Mein Sohn lässt die immer auf dem Essenstisch liegen, obwohl ich ihm mindestens 100 mal gesagt habe, dass er die da nicht liegen lassen soll
Hab es jetzt erst gemerkt, dass die auch auf dem Bild sind


----------



## RyzA (22. November 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich niemandem die Zahnspange auf dem Tisch aufgefallen
> 
> Mein Sohn lässt die immer auf dem Essenstisch liegen, obwohl ich ihm mindestens 100 mal gesagt habe, dass er die da nicht liegen lassen soll
> Hab es jetzt erst gemerkt, dass die auch auf dem Bild sind


Jetzt wo du es sagst!


----------



## RyzA (23. November 2022)

Culinaria Pizza von Dr.Oetker "Hot Dog Style". Ich liebe die.


----------



## soulstyle (23. November 2022)

Pellkartoffeln mit 2x  Rib Eye Steak und Heinz Ketchup


----------



## Olstyle (23. November 2022)

Vorhin hab ich 3kg Miesmuscheln in Weißwein gekocht und mit den Eltern verzehrt.
Altes Bild mit weniger Muscheln weil ich heute keines gemacht habe:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## soulstyle (23. November 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Vorhin hab ich 3kg Miesmuscheln in Weißwein gekocht und mit den Eltern verzehrt.
> Altes Bild mit weniger Muscheln weil ich heute keines gemacht habe:


Ich trau mich nicht die Zuhause zu machen, Rezept fehlt und keine Ahnung ob das sehr Geruchsstark ist.


----------



## Olstyle (23. November 2022)

Muscheln in Weißwein ist so ziemlich das simpelste aller Rezepte die ich kenne: 








						Muscheln in Weißwein von Anne08 | Chefkoch
					

Muscheln in Weißwein. Über 173 Bewertungen und für lecker befunden. Mit ► Portionsrechner ► Kochbuch ► Video-Tipps! Jetzt entdecken und ausprobieren!



					www.chefkoch.de
				



Riechen tut nur der Abfall, der muss dann halt schnell in die Aussentonne.


----------



## AzRa-eL (23. November 2022)

Miesmuscheln habe ich auch noch nie probiert, würde ich aber gerne mal. Guten Appetit @Olstyle


----------



## chill_eule (23. November 2022)

Self made "Königsberger Klopse" heute.


----------



## compisucher (24. November 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Self made "Königsberger Klopse" heute.


Oh... so was ist echt Oberlecker 
Hat meine Oma immer früher gemacht, die kam aus Ostpreussen.
Aber immer ohne Kapern, weil (Originalzitat):
"In Skomanten gabs keine Kapern also gibts die nich an den Klos"


----------



## soulstyle (24. November 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@compisucher  weis warum es heute Nudeln gibt


----------



## RyzA (24. November 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Aber immer ohne Kapern, weil (Originalzitat):
> "In Skomanten gabs keine Kapern also gibts die nich an den Klos"


Ich mag Kapern sehr gerne da drin.

Topic: Bei uns gab es selbstgemachte Cheeseburger.


----------



## soulstyle (24. November 2022)

Karpern noch nie probiert.

Womit wird das klassisch gegessen ? Pizza?


----------



## chill_eule (24. November 2022)

Ich kenn die Klopse auch nur mit kapern. 
Da die aber keiner essen will, kochen die nur in der Soße mit und werden dann wieder raus geholt


----------



## psalm64 (24. November 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Ich kenn die Klopse auch nur mit kapern.
> Da die aber keiner essen will, kochen die nur in der Soße mit und werden dann wieder raus geholt


Kommt mir sehr bekannt vor! 

Bei mir gab es heute Kantine:
Pokebowl. Als warme Zutat waren heute Kartoffeln dabei.


----------



## compisucher (24. November 2022)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Karpern noch nie probiert.
> 
> Womit wird das klassisch gegessen ? Pizza?



Ich kenne es primär aus "Frikassee"-ähnlichen Gerichten, also eine wie auch immer geartete Weisse (Sahne) Sauce mit Hühnerfleisch.
Ich habe nur ein Mal bei einem Italiener ein Nudelgericht gegessen, bei dem ich mutmaßte, das da auch Kapern mit drinnen waren, weiss aber nicht mehr, wie es hieß.


----------



## psalm64 (24. November 2022)

Gerade eben als Abendbrot:
Vom Bäcker gegenüber ein Käsebrötchen, bestrichen mit Buko-India, belegt mit Hähnchenbrust. Ein Stück Schokokuchen, ~250g MohnMaripan-Yoghurt und zum Abschluß ein Brot mit Heringssalat. Exakt in dieser Reihenfolge.


----------



## Elistaer (24. November 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Ich kenn die Klopse auch nur mit kapern.
> Da die aber keiner essen will, kochen die nur in der Soße mit und werden dann wieder raus geholt


Kleiner Tipp einfach die Kapern in einen Gewürzsack und das raus holen geht einfacher, das gilt eigentlich für alle unerwünschten Gewürze die man zwar wegen Geschmack rein macht aber beim essen eher lästig sind.

@compisucher Klassich ist ein Frikase und auch die Sauce bei Königsberger Klopsen eine helle Roú (Mehlschwitze). Das geht auch für Braten da lässt man die Butter eben etwas länger erhitzen bis sie braun wird und gibt erst dann das Mehl dazu.


----------



## chill_eule (24. November 2022)

Elistaer schrieb:


> Kleiner Tipp einfach die Kapern in einen Gewürzsack


Wir nehmen ein Teei, aber danke


----------



## Elistaer (24. November 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Wir nehmen ein Teei, aber danke


Am Ende ist es das gleich was man damit erreicht. 

Ach ja die Königsberger hatte ich heute auch gehabt und die Kapern einfach raus gelesen.


----------



## seventyseven (25. November 2022)

So nach einer fast Fleischlosen Woche gibt es heute wieder eine Dönerpizza   




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Futter von gestern. Schärfegrad war des todes of doom.


----------



## Adi1 (25. November 2022)

Ich habe zwei  schon fertig zubereitete Hähnchenhälfen, gekauft,
9 Euro ist auch ok.


----------



## AzRa-eL (25. November 2022)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Ich habe zwei  schon fertig zubereitete Hähnchenhälfen, gekauft,
> 9 Euro ist auch ok.


Muss ich auch mal wieder holen. Aus'm mobilen Hänchenwagen?
Die kriegen die mMn perfekt hin. Zu Hause gebraten schmeckt es leider nie so gut. Ich bin leider aber auch sehr empfindlich, was Hähnchenfleisch angeht. Bei mir muss es einen gewissen Bratzustand haben, ansonsten schmecke ich da was ganz unangenehmes raus.


----------



## RyzA (25. November 2022)

Heute Nachmittag gab es selbstgebackene Waffeln mit Schlagsahne und heissen Kirschen.


----------



## psalm64 (25. November 2022)

Heute Mittag in der Kantine gab es Mantaplatte.

Heute Abend im Moccaklatsch gab es Linsensuppe.


----------



## Adi1 (26. November 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Muss ich auch mal wieder holen. Aus'm mobilen Hänchenwagen?
> 
> Ja, Brutzelbroiler Samy


Seit 20 Jahren kaufe ich dort meine Hähnchen,
1A-Geschmack und perfekt durchgegart, besser geht es nicht.
Ich habe gestern extra 15 Minuten eher meine Arbeit beendet,
damit ich schnell noch vorbeifahren konnte.
Aber  ... pst ....,
das bleibt unter uns.


----------



## AzRa-eL (26. November 2022)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Aber  ... pst ....,
> das bleibt unter uns.


Keine Sorge bleibt unter.

-AzRa-eL (verbringt an manchen Tagen stundenlang seine Arbeitszeit im PCGHX Forum...)


----------



## Adi1 (26. November 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Keine Sorge bleibt unter.
> 
> -AzRa-eL (verbringt an manchen Tagen stundenlang seine Arbeitszeit im PCGHX Forum...)


Gut, die Zeit habe ich nicht,
aber manchmal setzte ich andere Prioritäten ....


----------



## Olstyle (26. November 2022)

Spiegelei "sunny side down" auf Toast (und jede Menge Morgensonne)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Adi1 (26. November 2022)

Gut, ist annehmbar,
wenn man keine Zeit hat  ....


----------



## RyzA (26. November 2022)

Eier gehen immer.


----------



## HenneHuhn (27. November 2022)

Kuchen bzw. Torte. Konnte mich nicht zwischen Käse- und Mohntorte entscheiden, also gibt es jetzt eben von beidem ein Stück. Und die Bäckereifachverkäuferin hat es gut mit mir gemeint beim Stücke abschneiden


----------



## Olstyle (27. November 2022)

Gestern gab es bei Freunden Thema Skiurlaub: Knoblauch Creme Suppe, Käse Fondue und Feuerzangenbowle (ein Getränk mit 500g Zucker als Zutat kann man ja wohl als Essen zählen).

Aber warum deswegen am nächsten Tag auf Käse verzichten? (Gorgonzola Sauce die mittlerweile ihren Weg auf Spaghetti gefunden hat)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RyzA (27. November 2022)

Bei uns gab es heute Mittag Lachs mit Ofengemüse.


----------



## soulstyle (27. November 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chill_eule (27. November 2022)

Was ist das? 

Blumenkohl "fritiert"?
Fertige Kroketten aus dem Supermarkt?
Irgendein mariniertes Hähnchenfleisch?
Ketchup für n 1€?
Remoulade für n 1€?


----------



## seventyseven (27. November 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## soulstyle (27. November 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Was ist das?


Jep und sau lecker das fast fryed food 😅.
Bitte, der Ketchup ist das hochwertige von Heinz.😇


----------



## RyzA (28. November 2022)

seventyseven schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Rezept bitte!


----------



## psalm64 (28. November 2022)

Homeoffice, mal wieder ganz übles Fertigessen: Erasco Grüne-Bohnen-Suppe aus der Dose.


----------



## compisucher (28. November 2022)

psalm64 schrieb:


> Homeoffice, mal wieder ganz übles Fertigessen: Erasco Grüne-Bohnen-Suppe aus der Dose.


So ne Dosensuppe mit viel Gemüse ist auf jeden Fall 100x besser im Sinne von gesünder als Currwurst, Döner oder BigMäc.


----------



## AzRa-eL (28. November 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> So ne Dosensuppe mit viel Gemüse ist auf jeden Fall 100x besser im Sinne von gesünder als Currwurst, Döner oder BigMäc.


Stimme dir zu. Außer bei Döner.
Döner macht schöner.


----------



## compisucher (28. November 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Stimme dir zu. Außer bei Döner.
> Döner macht schöner.


Bei mir nicht, prinzipiell dröppelt irgendeine Sauce mir garantiert aufs Shirt und meist kurz vor irgendeinem Termin.
Ich werde nicht schöner, sondern maximal schmutziger.
Gut, die Knoffahne wiegt das dann wieder auf...


----------



## soulstyle (28. November 2022)

Extra für unseren Gourmet @chill_eule  gebacken.
Da ist sich der Herr zu fein, für Supermarkt Kroketten und mariniertes Hähnchen
Börek mit Spinat-Zwiebel oder Hirtenkäse-Petersilien Füllung.


----------



## seventyseven (28. November 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Rezept bitte!


Kritharaki Nudeln ohne Salz Kochen.

Zwiebeln mit Olivenöl, Zucker anbraten. Hack dazu bis durch (Zimt, Salz, Cayenne, Tomatenmark). Karotten, Paprika dazu und mit Gemüsebrühe ablöschen. Diese rauskochen. Stückige Tomaten,Erbsen, Nudelwasser und Griech. Oregano dazu. Am Ende 500g Feta rein entweder grob geschnitten lassen oder rühren bis Cremig (ich habe Cremig gewählt).

Ich bin etwas durch heute. Kam erst um 20:20 von der Arbeit nachhause. Ich hab auch noch Chillisoße von meinem Vater dazu, dass es brennt.


----------



## RyzA (28. November 2022)

seventyseven schrieb:


> Kritharaki Nudeln ohne Salz Kochen.
> 
> Zwiebeln mit Olivenöl, Zucker anbraten. Hack dazu bis durch (Zimt, Salz, Cayenne, Tomatenmark). Karotten, Paprika dazu und mit Gemüsebrühe ablöschen. Diese rauskochen. Stückige Tomaten,Erbsen, Nudelwasser und Griech. Oregano dazu. Am Ende 500g Feta rein entweder grob geschnitten lassen oder rühren bis Cremig (ich habe Cremig gewählt).


Danke. Werde wir mal nachkochen. Nur den Zimt lassen wir weg. Der gehört für mich nicht in deftiges Essen.  


seventyseven schrieb:


> Ich bin etwas durch heute. Kam erst um 20:20 von der Arbeit nachhause. Ich hab auch noch Chillisoße von meinem Vater dazu, dass es brennt.


Ich wünsche dir noch einen entspannten Abend.


----------



## seventyseven (28. November 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Danke. Werde wir mal nachkochen. Nur den Zimt lassen wir weg. Der gehört für mich nicht in deftiges Essen.
> 
> Ich wünsche dir noch einen entspannten Abend.


Als Grieche muss Zimt zum Hack


----------



## RyzA (29. November 2022)

seventyseven schrieb:


> Als Grieche muss Zimt zum Hack


Ich hatte eine Zeit lang immer die Pizza "Istanbul" aus einer Pizzeria gegessen. Auch mit Hackfleisch.
Auf einmal fingen die an da Zimt dran zu machen. Hat nur noch eklig geschmeckt.
Andere meinten das auch. Hatten wir dem Betreiber auch gesagt dann hat er das wieder geändert.


----------



## AzRa-eL (29. November 2022)

Dann haben die das wahrscheinlich nicht dezent genug gemacht. Den besten Döner, den ich je aß, war bei Imren Grill in Berlin Neukölln und bei denen wird auch Zimt in die Gewürze beigemischt.


----------



## RyzA (29. November 2022)

Bei uns gab es heute selbstgemachte Pizza




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## compisucher (29. November 2022)

seventyseven schrieb:


> Als Grieche muss Zimt zum Hack


και νόμιζα ότι οι Έλληνες τρώνε μόνο αμβροσία


----------



## chill_eule (29. November 2022)

Ey!
Ihr kennt das doch aus einem gewissen anderen Thema:
Keine Fremdsprachigen "Quellen" ohne Übersetzung!


----------



## AzRa-eL (29. November 2022)

μάλακα


----------



## compisucher (29. November 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Ey!
> Ihr kennt das doch aus einem gewissen anderen Thema:
> Keine Fremdsprachigen "Quellen" ohne Übersetzung!


Mein google Übersetzer meinte, das wäre das griechische für:
Und ich dachte, Griechen ernähren sich ausschließlich von Ambrosia

und war als Kompliment gedacht, weil ich Griechenland für ein fantastisches Land mit superfreundlichen Menschen erachte.


----------



## AzRa-eL (29. November 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> μάλακα


Mein Google-Übersetzer meinte, dass wäre das griechische für: sanft

Hä? wieso sagen Griechen so oft "sanft"?


----------



## HenneHuhn (29. November 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Mein Google-Übersetzer meinte, dass wäre das griechische für: sanft
> 
> Hä? wieso sagen Griechen so oft "sanft"?



Das ist bestimmt einfach eine kulturelle Angewohnheit. So wie russischsprachige Menschen allgemein sehr tierlieb sind und deshalb gerne über Сука reden. 

@T: heute mal bodenständig-kartoffelig: Sauerkrautsuppe mit Kassler.


----------



## RyzA (29. November 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> So wie russischsprachige Menschen allgemein sehr tierlieb sind und deshalb gerne über Сука reden.


Deswegen halten sie sich auch gerne Tiger und andere Großkatzen zu Hause. Und Bären und  Affen. 

Edit: Achtung Sarkasmus.


----------



## AzRa-eL (29. November 2022)

Schön zu sehen, dass Deutsche hier beweisen, dass sie immer noch Dichter & Denker sind 

@Thread
Apropos Russland. Okay nicht ganz, eher ehemalige UdSSR:

Usbekische Mantı




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Scharf und Knobi Overdose🤤


----------



## psalm64 (30. November 2022)

Gerade einen Wrap mit Salat und Schweinefleisch und leicht scharf in der Kantine gefuttert. Als Nachtisch Joghurt mit ein paar Obststückchen und etwas Schokomüsli.


----------



## RyzA (30. November 2022)

Gulasch mit Kartoffeln und Prinzessbohnen.


----------



## Adi1 (2. Dezember 2022)

Heute nur schnell ein paar Baguettes ...
Morgen gibts aber Eisbein,
mit Klößen und Sauerkraut,
dazu noch den scharfen Bautzner Senf ...


----------



## RyzA (2. Dezember 2022)

Mettbrötchen

Und meine Frau macht schon einen Wirsing-Eintopf für Morgen.
Da kommen auch Mettbällchen rein.


----------



## PCGHGS (2. Dezember 2022)

Kartoffelpüree mit Spinat Käse Stäbchen, Rührei und Erbsen


----------



## soulstyle (2. Dezember 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Dann haben die das wahrscheinlich nicht dezent genug gemacht. Den besten Döner, den ich je aß, war bei Imren Grill in Berlin Neukölln und bei denen wird auch Zimt in die Gewürze beigemischt.


Besten Döner gibts in Köln in Kervansaray und Baklava bei Özdag auch in Köln


----------



## AzRa-eL (2. Dezember 2022)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Besten Döner gibts in Köln in Kervansaray und Baklava bei Özdag auch in Köln


Kervansaray und Harran Doy Doy waren in meiner Kindheit die besten Döner von Köln. Wurden aber von Mangal schon lange überholt 

Beste Baklava gibt's bei meiner Mama


----------



## soulstyle (2. Dezember 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Beste Baklava gibt's bei meiner Mama


Ja isso, besser geht nicht.


----------



## RyzA (3. Dezember 2022)

Baklava mag ich auch sehr gerne.  Wir haben die aber noch nicht selber gemacht.


----------



## RyzA (5. Dezember 2022)

Spaghetti mit Spinat ,Frischkäse,  Knoblauch, Salz und Pfeffer.


----------



## HenneHuhn (5. Dezember 2022)

Gebratene Udon-Nudeln mit Rind, Hühnchen, Garnelen und Gemüse, mit Hoisin-Soße. Schon lange nicht mehr sowas leckeres von einem Asia-Lieferservice gehabt.


----------



## Veriquitas (6. Dezember 2022)

Körniger Frischkäse mit Kartoffeln, Kräutersalz und dazu Rollmops.


----------



## RyzA (6. Dezember 2022)

Heute Mittag gibt es eine Hawai-Pizza "American Style" von Wagner.


----------



## RyzA (8. Dezember 2022)

Chicken-Curry-Nudelauflauf.


----------



## Painkiller (8. Dezember 2022)

Da ich gerade erst aufgestanden bin: Frühstück  
Tee, Semmeln, Toast....


----------



## AzRa-eL (8. Dezember 2022)

Ich frühstücke immer um die Uhrzeit^^

Rühreier mit bisschen gewürzten Tomatenmark, irische Butter aufs Vollkorn-Brot und Erdnussbutter en masse


----------



## RyzA (8. Dezember 2022)

Zimt-Churros mit Milch.


----------



## soulstyle (9. Dezember 2022)

Gemüsereis mitSoyasauce und Seeteufelhäppchen. Aus dem Filet paniert, ist ja Freitag, als guten ...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veriquitas (9. Dezember 2022)

Makrele mit Bratkartoffeln, Zwiebeln , Knoblauch.


----------



## RyzA (9. Dezember 2022)

Schlemmerfilet Bordelaise mit Kartoffeln, Sauce Hollandaise und Spargel.


----------



## soulstyle (10. Dezember 2022)

Rinderschmorbraten 5 Scheiben, mit Pellkatoffeln, Mayo und Iso Getränk.


----------



## Veriquitas (10. Dezember 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Sauce Hollandaise



Wie kann man das essen ? Wie manche Leute sich die gelbe Pampe auch auf Pizza machen.


----------



## soulstyle (10. Dezember 2022)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Wie kann man das essen ? Wie manche Leute sich die gelbe Pampe auch auf Pizza machen.


Ist doch in der Regel Hauptzutat nur Butter, Mehl und Eigelb wieso Pampe?


----------



## RyzA (10. Dezember 2022)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Wie kann man das essen ? Wie manche Leute sich die gelbe Pampe auch auf Pizza machen.


Mir schmeckt die. Aber auf Pizza mag ich die auch nicht.


----------



## Veriquitas (10. Dezember 2022)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Ist doch in der Regel Hauptzutat nur Butter, Mehl und Eigelb wieso Pampe?



Ja aber es ist halt wieder so ne Sache die überall drauf geschmiert wird, auf Toast und bla. Und oft auch nocht dieses fertig gepunchte aus dem Supermarkt. Ich kann es einfach nicht sehen.

"Schaut mich an mit meiner Hollandaise, ich schmier sie mir auf jedes Lebensmittel"


----------



## Veriquitas (10. Dezember 2022)

Gerade Ravioli aus der Dose, damit wird es aber vorbei sein wenn ich meine eigene Nudelwalze hab (dann gehts ab). Und Ciabatta Brot.


----------



## HenneHuhn (10. Dezember 2022)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Ja aber es ist halt wieder so ne Sache die überall drauf geschmiert wird, auf Toast und bla. Und oft auch nocht dieses fertig gepunchte aus dem Supermarkt. Ich kann es einfach nicht sehen.
> 
> "Schaut mich an mit meiner Hollandaise, ich schmier sie mir auf jedes Lebensmittel"



Das ist mir in der Form noch nicht begegnet. Allerdings gibt es (bei mir zuhause) Sauce Hollandaise auch eigentlich nur etwa zwei Mal im Jahr zu Spargel und vielleicht ein Mal im Jahr tatsächlich auch auf der Pizza. Wo schmieren Leute sich das denn noch so drauf?

(Ansonsten bin ich Team Sauce Béarnaise - also Hollandaise mit Kräutern, sozusagen) 

@T: Die letzten Kekse von der Backaktion am vergangenen Wochenende. Einmal Vanillekipferl und einmal stinknormale, buttrige Plätzchen. Letztere zum Teil in dunkle Kuvertüre getunkt oder bunt bestreuselt.


----------



## Veriquitas (10. Dezember 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Wo schmieren Leute sich das denn noch so drauf?



Egal auf was, einfach auf allem, da ist Lebensmittel, ich schmiere jetzt da Hollandaise drauf. Für manche Leute was ganz normales. Das verbinde ich damit, es ist Hollandaise und deswgen kann man das mit allem essen. Und ich zeige auch jedem, das ich überall Hollandaise drauf mache.


----------



## chill_eule (10. Dezember 2022)

In Sauce Hollandaise könnte ich baden 


Du kennst aber merkwürdige Menschen @Veriquitas


----------



## soulstyle (10. Dezember 2022)

Da schiebt jmd Agro auf Hollondaise


----------



## HenneHuhn (10. Dezember 2022)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Da schiebt jmd Agro auf Hollondaise



Ach, grundsätzlich kann ich trotzige Aggro gegen aktuelle Trends gut nachvollziehen, das zelebriere ich auch gerne mal...   Aber die arme Sauce Hollandaise kann da wirklich nichts für!


----------



## Veriquitas (10. Dezember 2022)

Ich wette auch das die Klimaktivisten keine Tomatensauce auf die Gemälde kippen, das ist mit Sicherheit rot gefärbte Hollandaise.


----------



## Olstyle (10. Dezember 2022)

Beim Wandern (neben Glühwein und -gin) größere Mengen Weihnachtsgebäck, danach Pakoras und Hühnchen Hariyali frisch aus dem Tandoori Ofen.


----------



## soulstyle (10. Dezember 2022)

Selbstgemachte Pizza Krabben, Knoblauch und ordentlich Tabasco


----------



## RyzA (10. Dezember 2022)

Tomaten-Gehacktes-Reisauflauf mit Käse überbacken gab es heute Mittag.
Da werde ich gleich noch etwas von essen.


----------



## Manner1a (11. Dezember 2022)

Die Glocken läuten schon und ich bereite derweil einen Nussbraten vom Schwein vor. Da kann mal so gar nichts schief gehen.


----------



## RyzA (11. Dezember 2022)

Heute Mittag gibt es Hähnchenkeulen mit Ofengemüse.


----------



## Manner1a (11. Dezember 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veriquitas (11. Dezember 2022)

Erstmal Reis waschen und aufweichen und dann Putenbrust anbraten.


----------



## Olstyle (11. Dezember 2022)

Ente süß-sauer-scharf


----------



## RyzA (11. Dezember 2022)

Sandwich mit Salami, Gouda, Salat, Tomate, Ei und Remoulade.


----------



## chill_eule (11. Dezember 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ente






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=spkS5JFQoE4:8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Veriquitas (11. Dezember 2022)

Haferflocken mit Hafermilch, Erdnussbutter, Granatapfelsplitter und ein Tomatensaft.


----------



## chill_eule (12. Dezember 2022)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Haferflocken mit Hafermilch


Und du schimpfst über Sauce Hollandaise!


----------



## Veriquitas (12. Dezember 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Und du schimpfst über Sauce Hollandaise!



Hafer ist wenigstens ein gesundes Lebensmittel welches man bedenkenlos jeden Tag genießen kann. Sieht das etwa ungesund aus, ich glaube nicht. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RyzA (12. Dezember 2022)

Heute Mittag gibt es Fischfrikadellen mit Kartoffelbrei (aus der Tüte) und Buttergemüse (Erbsen & Möhren).


----------



## Veriquitas (12. Dezember 2022)

Hirtenkäse mit Oliven, Cherry Tomaten, Kräutersalz, Chiliflocken.

Beruhigt euch das Pferd ist nicht tot das kugt nur dumm.


----------



## AzRa-eL (12. Dezember 2022)

Ich bin voll der Erdnussbutter Suchti geworden. Morgens, Mittags, Abends, ich verschlinge das Zeug mittlerweile Kiloweise


----------



## Veriquitas (12. Dezember 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Ich bin voll der Erdnussbutter Suchti geworden. Morgens, Mittags, Abends, ich verschlinge das Zeug mittlerweile Kiloweise



Ich esse auch fast jeden Tag Erdnussbutter aber ohne Zucker nur Bio. Ist in Maßen auch gesund und wenn süß dann nur mit Honig.


----------



## AzRa-eL (12. Dezember 2022)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Ich esse auch fast jeden Tag Erdnussbutter aber ohne Zucker nur Bio. Ist in Maßen auch gesund und wenn süß dann nur mit Honig.


Erdnussbutter mit Honig muss ich auch mal probieren. Hört sich gut an!


----------



## Manner1a (13. Dezember 2022)

Meiner einer hat noch nie Erdnussbutter probiert; das ist doch so ein amerikanisches Ding.  Zu Kerrygold Butter würde ich nicht nein sagen, wobei das wiederum auch nicht so etwas Ähnliches ist wie Nuss-Nougat Creme...ungefähr so stelle ich mir Erdnussbutter vor.

 Ach ja: Saufen tue ich auch nicht, also da wird es schwierig, irgendein Teufelsgetränk vom anderen zu unterscheiden.


----------



## RyzA (13. Dezember 2022)

Ernussbutter ist lecker. Aber auch sehr kalorienreich.

Von Elvis Presley das Lieblingssandwich war wohl  ein Erdnussbutter-Bananen-Sandwich.
So sah er zum Schluß dann auch aus.

Peanut butter, banana and bacon sandwich

Ich hatte mal Erdnussbutter mit Nutella kombiniert. Das war eine Schmiererei aber schmeckte mega gut.


----------



## AzRa-eL (13. Dezember 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ernussbutter ist lecker. Aber auch sehr kalorienreich.


Eigentlich nicht. Erdnusbutter hat auf 100gr ca. 10-15gr Kalorien. Irgendeine random Nuss-Nougat-Creme liegt bei 55-60gr Kalorien.
Erdnussbutter essen auch viele Sportler, weil es sehr Eiweissreich ist.


RyzA schrieb:


> Peanut butter, banana and bacon sandwich


Puuh das ist schon ziemlich pervers😅


----------



## RyzA (13. Dezember 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Eigentlich nicht. Erdnusbutter hat auf 100gr ca. 10-15gr Kalorien.


Eigentlich doch:


Menge pro 100 GrammKalorien (kcal) 588

Guck mal mit Google.  

Weil da viel Fett drin enthalten ist. Wie in fast allen Nüssen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (13. Dezember 2022)

Wieso soll ich googlen, wenn ich hier einen Schrank voll mit Erdnussbutter habe? 😂
Nüsse sind aber alle Low Carb geeignet. Das kann daher per se nicht kalorienreich sein. Ich habe mich damit sehr viel auseinandergesetzt die letzten Jahre, weil ich mich vorwiegend Low Carb ernähre, also auf kalorienarme Ernährung achte. Jedenfalls gilt Erdnussbutter nicht als sehr kalorienreiche Nahrung.


----------



## RyzA (13. Dezember 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Wieso soll ich googlen, wenn ich hier einen Schrank voll mit Erdnussbutter habe? 😂


Weil du anscheinend auf deinen Gläsern nicht richtig ablesen kannst. 


AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Nüsse sind aber alle Low Carb geeignet. Das kann daher per se nicht kalorienreich sein. Ich habe mich damit sehr viel auseinandergesetzt die letzten Jahre, weil ich mich vorwiegend Low Carb ernähre, also auf kalorienarme Ernährung achte. Jedenfalls gilt Erdnussbutter nicht als sehr kalorienreiche Nahrung.


Wenig Kohlenhydrate heisst nicht automatisch wenig Kalorien.

Pro 100 Gramm fast 600 kcal ist schon relativ viel.

Zum Vergleich: eine ganze Pizza hat 800-900 kcal. Und gilt als sehr kalorienreich.


----------



## AzRa-eL (13. Dezember 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Weil du anscheinend auf deinen Gläsern nicht richtig ablesen kannst.
> 
> Wenig Kohlenhydrate heisst nicht automatisch wenig Kalorien.
> 
> ...


Boa ja, du hast natürlich recht. Ich hatte heute morgen noch keinen Kaffee intus als ich schrieb und war anscheinend noch im Delirium 😂


----------



## soulstyle (13. Dezember 2022)

Türkischen Reis mit Hähnchenkeulen und eingelegten "Gürkschen" 

Ja Erdnussbutter ist recht fetthaltig
100 Gramm haben um die 600Kcal.
(100 gr Putenbrust haben 190 Kcal)
In meiner Diät sind 600 Kcal eine ganze Mahlzeit.....und die tausche ich nicht gegen 100gr Erdnussbutter ein.
Viele BB machen das um einfach mit Erdnussbutter ihren Heisshunger zu bändigen und sich lange satt zu halten...
Aber mich hält Erdnussbutter überhaupt nicht satt.

Ja ja ich gebs ja zu mir schmeckt Erdnussbutter auch sehr gut mit Aprikosenmarmelade


----------



## RyzA (13. Dezember 2022)

Bei uns gibt es gleich Spaghetti Carbonara.


----------



## soulstyle (13. Dezember 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Bei uns gibt es gleich Spaghetti Carbonara.


Bei Dir läufts sehe ich


----------



## RyzA (13. Dezember 2022)

Schmecken tut mir Erdnussbutter auch sehr gut.
Wollte nur darauf hinweisen das die nicht wenig Kalorien hat.
Wenn man abnehmen will sollte man nicht zuviel davon essen.
Da spreche ich aus eigener Erfahrung.


----------



## HenneHuhn (13. Dezember 2022)

Manner1a schrieb:


> Meiner einer hat noch nie Erdnussbutter probiert; das ist doch so ein amerikanisches Ding.  Zu Kerrygold Butter würde ich nicht nein sagen, wobei das wiederum auch nicht so etwas Ähnliches ist wie Nuss-Nougat Creme...ungefähr so stelle ich mir Erdnussbutter vor.



Hast du uns wenigstens Postkarten von der dunklen Seite des Mondes mitgebracht, wo du offenbar bis vor kurzem gewohnt hast? 

Nee, Späßken, man kanm/muss ja nicht alles probiert haben in seinem Leben. 
Ich bin jedenfalls ein großer Freund von Erdnussbutter. Aber ohne Marmelade, Bacon oder sonstwas. 

@T: In der "Kantine" gab es heute gedämpften Fisch (irgendeiner der üblichen Industrie-Speisefische), Petersilienkartoffeln und undefinierbare Soße. Joa, konnte man essen... Aber ne Kleinigkeit koche ich mir dann doch später zuhause noch.


----------



## compisucher (13. Dezember 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Ich bin jedenfalls ein großer Freund von Erdnussbutter.


Ich auch 

Gibts auch flüssig und in bewußten Maßen genossen eine Alternative...








						Razel's Peanut Butter Rum 38.1% 0,5l
					

Farbe:  Karamell. Aroma:  Feine Aromen von Erdnussbutter treffen auf Schokolade, Vanille und Salzkaramell. Geschmack:…




					www.rumpiraten.de
				




Im Zusammenhang zu süß und pappig zum Frühstück kann ich auch dem geneigten Verkosten "Fluff" nahelegen.
Marshmellowcreme... leckaaaarrr...  









						Vanille Marshmallow Fluff - AmericanSuperStore - America Lifestyle fü
					

Marshmallow Fluff als Brotaufstrich oder als Creme für Kuchen/Backen zu verwenden Ein traditionelles amerikanisches Sandwich wird z B mit Erdnussbutter und




					american-superstore.de


----------



## AzRa-eL (13. Dezember 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Vanille Marshmallow Fluff - AmericanSuperStore - America Lifestyle fü
> 
> 
> Marshmallow Fluff als Brotaufstrich oder als Creme für Kuchen/Backen zu verwenden Ein traditionelles amerikanisches Sandwich wird z B mit Erdnussbutter und
> ...


Das hab ich mal in nem Supermarkt rein zufällig entdeckt und natürlich zugegriffen^^ 
Als Beispiel stand auf der Packung, dass man es - klassisch US Amerikanisch -mit Erdnussbutter zusammen servieren kann. Das war mir aber dann doch zuviel des guten^^


----------



## Veriquitas (13. Dezember 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wenig Kohlenhydrate heisst nicht automatisch wenig Kalorien.
> 
> Pro 100 Gramm fast 600 kcal ist schon relativ viel.



Ja aber Erdnussbutter hält lange satt, das ist wie bei Volkornbrot usw. Und ob man Fett oder Kohlenhydrate zu sich nimmt spielt halt keine Rolle wenn man das kcal Maß nicht überschereitet. Das sind 600 kcal schon wenig wenn man stattdessen dafür Bürger essen würde, die überhaupt nicht satt machen. Also tradiotionell.

Fisch gilt ja auch als fett wie zb. Makrele das hält auch lange satt. Dass Fett schlecht ist, ist so nen Gedankengespenst aus der Lebensmittelindustrie, es gibt gute und schlechte Fette.Die übrigens auch mal erzählt hat, das Frühstück ist die wichtigste Mahlzeit aber auch nur damit man Frühstücksflocken kauft. Ich glaube sogar das Frühstück gilt als mittlerweile dümmste Mahlzeit.


----------



## AzRa-eL (13. Dezember 2022)

Ich frühstücke nie. Lebe im Intervall-Fasten-Modus (von 12-20 Uhr essen und dann nichts) und esse wenig Kohlenhydrate und seitdem geht es mir gesundheitlich sehr viel besser. Vorher immer wieder latent Magenverstimmungen und andere Probleme gehabt. Nun alles weg. Im Sport bin ich auch viel fitter geworden dadurch.

Es ist schon unglaublich, wie viel Einfluss Ernährung selbst auf die Psyche hat. Da man heute jedoch ganzheitlicher auf das Thema schaut, werden immer mehr Zusammenhänge zwischen psych. Erkrankungen und Ernährungsweise gefunden.


----------



## Veriquitas (13. Dezember 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Ich frühstücke nie. Lebe im Intervall-Fasten-Modus (von 12-20 Uhr essen und dann nichts) und esse wenig Kohlenhydrate und seitdem geht es mir gesundheitlich sehr viel besser. Vorher immer wieder latent Magenverstimmungen und andere Probleme gehabt. Nun alles weg. Im Sport bin ich auch viel fitter geworden dadurch.
> 
> Es ist schon unglaublich, wie viel Einfluss Ernährung selbst auf die Psyche hat. Da man heute jedoch ganzheitlicher auf das Thema schaut, werden immer mehr Zusammenhänge zwischen psych. Erkrankungen und Ernährungsweise gefunden.



Es gibt auch die 1 Mahlzeit am Tag Methode, 1 Stunde essen und dann 23 Stunden fasten. Ist aber nur ohne gesundheitliche Defizite zu empfehlen. Ärzte empfehlen aber auch 1 Tag in der Woche zu fasten um den Müll abzutransportieren.


----------



## RyzA (13. Dezember 2022)

Ich esse 3 Mahlzeiten am Tag und kaum noch was zwischendurch.
Dadurch habe ich jetzt in 3 Wochen 5 Kilo abgenommen.


----------



## chill_eule (13. Dezember 2022)

Bei uns gabs heute was mit *Sauce Hollandaise*, aber ich trau mich kaum, dass zu schreiben


----------



## soulstyle (13. Dezember 2022)

Mc Doof ist es heute geworden.....zu Abend.


----------



## RyzA (13. Dezember 2022)

Einen leckeren "Strammen Max".


----------



## soulstyle (13. Dezember 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Bei uns gabs heute was mit *Sauce Hollandaise*, aber ich trau mich kaum, dass zu schreiben


ich mach es mal verschlüsselt a.z.p.i.z?


----------



## Manner1a (13. Dezember 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Hast du uns wenigstens Postkarten von der dunklen Seite des Mondes mitgebracht, wo du offenbar bis vor kurzem gewohnt hast?


W...woher weißt du das?!?  

Also Sportler können auch eine fettreiche Ernährung fahren mit wenigen Kohlenhydraten, also mit Eiweiß und low carb statt low fat. Ich schaue auch viel auf Mikronährstoffe wie Vitamine, Mineralstoffe und Spurenelemente, durch Supplements oder möglichst wenig verarbeiteter Nahrung und vielen tierischen Produkten, nur Erdnussbutter hatte ich nicht auf dem Schirm. Es ist low carb, klar. Heute früh haben wir lediglich Eiweiß/Fett mit Kilokalorien verwechselt, aber lustig zu lesen war es trotzdem; danke dafür. 

Gewöhnliche Ednusskerne ohne Salz haben auch schon über 500 Kcal und sind damit in einer Liga mit Schokolade und Erdnussbutter, wobei 15Kcal eher leicht gezuckerten "Sportgetränken" entpricht. Mit einer Leistungsaufnahme von ca. 100 Watt und 20 alleine für das Gehirn würden 15Kcal / 100g in Nahrung nicht ausreichen, um sein Gewicht bzw. die Muskelmasse und damit das Wohlbefinden zu halten.


----------



## Painkiller (13. Dezember 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Ich frühstücke immer um die Uhrzeit^^


Du bist aber nicht zufällig der Dude, oder? Der Frühstückt auch immer um die Uhrzeit 

@ Topic
Lebkuchen


----------



## AzRa-eL (13. Dezember 2022)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Du bist aber nicht zufällig der Dude, oder?


Der Dude war ich tatsächlich mal ne sehr lange Zeit im Leben  Das gehört jedoch der Vergangenheit an^^


----------



## chill_eule (13. Dezember 2022)

soulstyle schrieb:


> a.z.p.i.z?


Ne, sowas ähnliches:

Schnitzel-Auflauf 
 

Selbst kreiertes Rezept ^^


----------



## Olstyle (14. Dezember 2022)

Aus irgend einer Laune heraus hab ich gestern im Supermarkt einen Putenbraten eingepackt, also kommt der wohl nachher in den Ofen. Bis dahin müssen die vorgeschmierten Brote reichen.


----------



## compisucher (14. Dezember 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Aus irgend einer Laune heraus hab ich gestern im Supermarkt einen Putenbraten eingepackt, also kommt der wohl nachher in den Ofen.


Ahhhh...lecker.

In diesem Zusammenhang ein völliges Primitivogericht, das echt einfach nachzumachen ist und oberlecker schmeckt.
 Gut gewürzte Putenoberkeule(n) oder (Flug-)Entenbrüste auf ein mit zuvor reichhaltig mit Kartoffelstückchen, wahlweise Möhren-Scheiben/Stiftend/oder Mais ausgelegtem Backblech (tiefer Rand) auslegen und bei 160° gute 2 h schmoren lassen.
Kann völlig unbeobachtet  vor sich her dudeln.

Nur die letzten 5 -  max. 10 min. den Ofen auf 250° hochheizen, damit die eh schon angeknusperte Haut schön Kross wird. Dabei ist beobachten Pflicht, soll ja kein schwarz-verbrannter Hautpanzer werden.

Verstärken kann man den Bräunungseffekt, in dem man von dem sich angesammelten Sud in der Gemüseebene mit einer Schöpfkelle was auf den Geflügelteilen verteilt (für Kinder/Non-Alkoholiker usw.).
Der Rotweinfan kippt einen guten 1/8 l Rotwein drüber, der Bierfan entsprechendes Gebräu.

Dazu passt Rotkohl oder auch kalter RoteBeete Salat, Brot zum Tunken der reichhaltigen Sauce und eine individuelle Menge an frisch geriebenem Parmesan zur Geschmacksverstärkung von Gemüse wie Fleisch.

Wer etwas mehr Wasser beim Schmoren dazugibt, kann einen Teil davon abschöpfen und als Grundlage für eine leckere Zwiebelsuppe nutzen, was die Empfehlung für die Vorsuppe wäre.

Warmer (Kinder-) Punsch runden das geschmackige und gehaltvolle Winteressen auf der flüssigen Seite ab.
Als Nachspeise empfehle ich "Creme Brulee".


----------



## RyzA (14. Dezember 2022)

Hawai Pizza


----------



## HenneHuhn (14. Dezember 2022)

Zur Feier des Urlaubsbeginns eine extra große Pizza mit Thunfisch, Zwiebeln und Oliven.


----------



## chill_eule (14. Dezember 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> extra große Pizza mit Thunfisch, Zwiebeln und Oliven.


Fast perfekt. 
Zu Thunfisch geht auch immer Knoblauch, finde ich.

Und ich hoffe du hast auch extra Käse bestellt?


----------



## AzRa-eL (14. Dezember 2022)

Bei mir heute auch Tonno aber nur im Salat.


----------



## HenneHuhn (14. Dezember 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Fast perfekt.
> Zu Thunfisch geht auch immer Knoblauch, finde ich.
> 
> Und ich hoffe du hast auch extra Käse bestellt?



Knoblauch geht in der Tat immer dazu, aber ich habe morgen vormittag einen Zahnarzttermin, da wäre mir das irgendwie unangenehm.

Und wenn ich extra Käse nähme, müsste ich mir auch gleich eine extra Packung Laktasetabletten dazu bestellen. Sonst sieht es hier später aus wie Dresden '45


----------



## soulstyle (14. Dezember 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Bei mir heute auch Tonno aber nur im Salat.


Aber mit frischen Pizzabrotchen schmeckt das auch grandios!
Sigara Börek mit Hack und Feta Käse als Snack



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AzRa-eL (14. Dezember 2022)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Aber mit frischen Pizzabrotchen schmeckt das auch grandios!


Zu viele Kohlenhydrate^^


----------



## soulstyle (14. Dezember 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Zu viele Kohlenhydrate^^


Braucht man im Winter, aber ich verstehe dich.


----------



## AzRa-eL (14. Dezember 2022)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Braucht man im Winter, aber ich verstehe dich.


Ich brauche nur ein Sixpack!


----------



## HenneHuhn (14. Dezember 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Ich brauche nur ein Sixpack!



Sixpack Glühwein?


----------



## AzRa-eL (14. Dezember 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Sixpack Glühwein?


Haram, Brudi! 

Wenn schon, dann Sixpack Red Bull^^


----------



## RyzA (14. Dezember 2022)

@HenneHuhn : Was findest du an der "Pizza Hawai" so traurig?

Mir schmeckt die und zählt zu meinen Lieblingspizzen. Ich mag auch gerne "Hawai Toast".


----------



## HenneHuhn (14. Dezember 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> @HenneHuhn : Was findest du an der "Pizza Hawai" so traurig?
> 
> Mir schmeckt die und zählt zu meinen Lieblingspizzen. Ich mag auch gerne "Hawai Toast".



Ich trauere. Weil wir dich unwiederbringlich an die dunklen und kalten Gefilde des Teigfladen Hawaii verloren haben. Damn you, dämonischer Kult von Ananas und Schinken!!!!!! 1!!!elf!


AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Haram, Brudi!
> 
> Wenn schon, dann Sixpack Red Bull^^



Ich bin mir nicht so ganz sicher, was davon die geheimnisvollen Mächte des Universums für verwerflicher halten


----------



## chill_eule (14. Dezember 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> dämonischer *paradiesischer* Kult von Ananas und Schinken!!!!!! 1!!!elf!


Genau so


----------



## AzRa-eL (14. Dezember 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Selbstgebrannte Zucker/Zimt-Mandeln als Snack zum Halbfinale.


----------



## RyzA (14. Dezember 2022)

Gebrannte Mandeln esse ich nicht mehr. Dadurch ist mir mal ein Zahn abgebrochen.  

Topic: Zwei hartgekochte Eier mit etwas Kräutersalz.


----------



## RyzA (15. Dezember 2022)

Heute Mittag gibt es Hähnchenschnitzel mit Salzkartoffeln, Sauce und Gewürzgurken.


----------



## soulstyle (15. Dezember 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AzRa-eL (15. Dezember 2022)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das sieht richtig gut aus! Was ist das? Eine Köfte-Pizza?


----------



## RyzA (15. Dezember 2022)

Ich habe auch mal wieder richtig Lust auf Köfte.
Schade das die von "Kallavi" so teuer geworden sind.  
Aber selbst gemacht ist natürlich immer am besten!


----------



## Veriquitas (16. Dezember 2022)

Basmati Reis, Pute, Sellerie, Kürbisgemisch Gewürz und ein Sauerkraut Saft.


----------



## AzRa-eL (16. Dezember 2022)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Sauerkraut Saft.


Bitte was?! 

Ich liebe ja Sauerkraut, aber als Saft?!


----------



## RyzA (16. Dezember 2022)

Ich trinke gerne Gemüsesaft. Teilweise ist da auch Sauerkrautsaft drin.
Pur könnte ich den nicht trinken. Wir aber wohl sehr vitaminreich sein.


----------



## Veriquitas (16. Dezember 2022)

Ja Gemüse nehm ich fast nur flüssig zu mir, weil mehr Inhalt. Bei Obst nur Erdbeeren mit Granatapfelkernen ansonsten ist das zu viel Zucker flüssig, da eher dann fest. Ja Sauerkrautsaft ist ziemlich gesund  schmeckt aber auch extrem sauer und können viele nicht trinken.


----------



## soulstyle (16. Dezember 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Das sieht richtig gut aus! Was ist das? Eine Köfte-Pizza?


Sorry hab das garnicht gesehen.

Nee das Ist Tepsi Kebap, ist sehr stark in Hatay zu finden.

Kagit Kebap gibts auch.


Also schmeckt ech himmlisch.


----------



## RyzA (16. Dezember 2022)

Bei uns gab es heute Mittag Mettbrötchen. Schön gewürzt und mit Zwiebeln.  
Morgen gibt es Hühnersuppe mit Nudeln.
Meine Frau hat schon einen großen Topf voll gekocht. Der zieht jetzt über Nacht richtig durch.
Dann schmeckt die Morgen noch kräftiger.


----------



## soulstyle (16. Dezember 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Morgen gibt es Hühnersuppe mit Nudeln.


Hatte heute auch Hühnersuppe gehabt, da könnte ich auch baden drinn.

@Veriquitas ich mag auch Gemüsesaft aber nur wenn das richtig gut nachSellerie / Staudensellerie schmeckt


----------



## RyzA (16. Dezember 2022)

Tomatensaft mit Salz und Tabasco oder Pfeffer schmeckt auch sehr gut. Und ist gesund.


----------



## Manner1a (16. Dezember 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Haram, Brudi!
> 
> Wenn schon, dann Sixpack Red Bull^^






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=O5-0pKj5Xy4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## AzRa-eL (16. Dezember 2022)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Nee das Ist Tepsi Kebap, ist sehr stark in Hatay zu finden.


Tepsi Kebap kenn ich auch. Aber so im Kreis mit Kartoffel und Zucchini Stücken zwischen den Köfte-Stücken. Scheint wohl auch in Malatya zu geben^^


soulstyle schrieb:


> Kagit Kebap gibts auch.


Das kannte ich tatsächlich nicht. Sieht richtig nice aus! 

Bei mir gab es heute Vollkorn Spaghetti mit Garnelen und Strauchtomaten in einer Sahnesauce. Das ist mein After Workout Meal


----------



## Manner1a (16. Dezember 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Tomatensaft mit Salz und Tabasco oder Pfeffer schmeckt auch sehr gut. Und ist gesund.


Sicherheitspfeffer!


----------



## Veriquitas (16. Dezember 2022)

soulstyle schrieb:


> nachSellerie / Staudensellerie schmeckt





RyzA schrieb:


> Tomatensaft



Ich trinke jeden Tag 1 Glas rote Beete Saft, Karottensaft, Tomatensaft und Sauerkrautsaft. Selleriesaft auch gesondert aber nur wenn ich Sellerie auch kaufe, das was nicht anders verwendet wird. Wird gemixt und dann mit nem Nussmilchbeutel zu Saft abgeschöpft. Bei uns gibt es in den normale Märkten halt kein Selleriesaft.

Nur als Zusatz zu einem kompletten Gemüsesaft.


----------



## der_yappi (17. Dezember 2022)

Gestern auf der Weihnachtsfeier.

Start mit div. Flammkuchen-Varianten (in der Pfalz fast direkt an der franz. Grenze kann das bloß gut werden)
Dann weiter mit dem Hauptgang - für mich gabs Burger.
Habe dann noch die Möglichkeit genutzt Spare-Ribs zu probieren
Dazu div. Salate, Dips und Pommes / Western Potatoes
Als Nachtisch dann Vanille-Eis und heiße Himbeeren

Man, war ich vollgefressen...
Nach 2x aussetzen wg. Fledelmausschnief bin ich aus der Übung was solche Feiern betrifft


----------



## HenneHuhn (17. Dezember 2022)

Heute gibt es hier auch mal Schichtkohl/Schmorkohl/Kohl-Hack-Topf oder wie auch immer man das nun nennen mag. Nach dem ich das hier schon öfters gelesen hatte, wollte ich das auch mal ausprobieren. Foto folgt evtl noch.

/edit: Kein Foto, aber lecker! Hatte eigentlich keine Lust zu kochen, nachdem ich den ganzen Tag auf einer unbeheizten Parzelle Schrauben geschraubt und Dielen abgeschliffen habe. Aber das ist genau das richtige Essen nach so einem Tag!


----------



## RyzA (17. Dezember 2022)

Toast mit Fleischsalat.


----------



## Manner1a (17. Dezember 2022)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Als Nachtisch dann Vanille-Eis und heiße Himbeeren
> 
> Man, war ich vollgefressen...


Konntest du nicht mehr abheben in die Lüfte oder was?



Spoiler







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jWBJQ6T_ntQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






Derweil schlemme ich mich durch Putenschnitzel durch und dem Ei, das auf dem Weg nach Hause einen Treffer kassiert hat.

Viele Grüße


----------



## RyzA (18. Dezember 2022)

Heute Mittag gibt es nochmal Hühnersuppe von gestern. Wieder mit Nudeln. Und mit Eierstich.


----------



## RyzA (19. Dezember 2022)

Mantaplatte


----------



## Manner1a (19. Dezember 2022)

Mantaplatte ist doch, wenn Til Schweiger an der Tankstelle den Luftdruck nicht überprüft. Er wollte ja nicht hören!


----------



## Olstyle (19. Dezember 2022)

Gestern eine Tomatensauce mit Zucchini und etwas Schinken improvisiert, jetzt wird sie gerade mit Rotwein verlängert während die zweite Runde Nudeln dazu kocht.


----------



## soulstyle (19. Dezember 2022)

Salat Royale


----------



## RyzA (19. Dezember 2022)

Arme Ritter


----------



## Manner1a (19. Dezember 2022)

2 Tüten Paprika Chips seit gestern Abend...ich weiß auch nicht was da los ist.
Boah, haut das rein! Coca Cola war außerdem in Angebot.


----------



## soulstyle (19. Dezember 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Arme Ritter


Bekannt auch als French Toast ich liebe die auch sehr aber schei.e haben die Fett und Kallorien.

Das kennt unser VI Pack @AzRa-eL l nicht


----------



## soulstyle (20. Dezember 2022)

Basmati Reis nach türkischer Art gekocht.
Mit Kichererbseneintopf und frittierten Drumsticks.


----------



## HenneHuhn (20. Dezember 2022)

Vorhin ne Freundin von ihrer Schicht im Krankenhaus abgeholt und in einem kleinen russischen Bistro was gefuttert.

Für mich gab es Borschtsch und eine/n Belyaschi (ausgebackener Hefeteig mit Hackfleischfüllung. Man stelle sich einen Berliner in herzhaft vor, so ganz grob).


----------



## Manner1a (20. Dezember 2022)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Basmati Reis nach türkischer Art gekocht.
> Mit Kichererbseneintopf und frittierten Drumsticks.


Ich frage mich, wieso "nach türkischer Art" oder "deutsch" nicht genauso verboten wird wie "Nordkorea" oder so, weil Hühnchen ist doch Hühnchen. Die Zigeuner hat es schon erwischt (außer in bereits veröffentlichten "Zigeunersauce selbst gemacht" Artikeln)  in der Annahme, damit fühlt sich jemand auf den Schlips getreten.



Spoiler



Die deutsche Sprache kann so viel, meint dieser Komiker. Da wird gegendert, um die Ansprache an alle Awesenden abzukürzen und gleichzeitig niemand vergessen. Schlimmstenfalls wird wer sich daran nicht gewöhnen kann, in 100 Jahren einfach nicht mehr gefragt bzw. wird von ARD nicht ausgestrahlt, wenn der Laden bis dahin nicht umbenannt wird.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3GEgrwk2b14:466

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






Manchmal fühle ich mich einfach nur mental naturbelassen.

Wenn das jetzt „Paprikasauce ungarische Art“ heißt, muss ich mir dann Sorgen machen um meinen Discounter Energy Drink aus Ungarn? Es gibt ja noch andere Taurin Zaubertränke außer Monster und Red Bull. Nicht scheint schlimmer für meinen Gaumen zu sein als keine guten Handelsbeziehungen mit Viktor Orban zu pflegen. Derweil wird noch am Rezept für die Gans in wenigen Tagen getüftelt.

Viele Grüße


----------



## AzRa-eL (20. Dezember 2022)

Manner1a schrieb:


> Ich frage mich, wieso "nach türkischer Art" oder "deutsch" nicht genauso verboten wird wie "Nordkorea" oder so,


Wieso soll das verboten werden, wenn Menschen nach ihrer eigenen Art was zubereiten? Wenn man sämtliche Kulturen dieser Welt als Bereicherung ansieht, dann ist es auch kein Problem, ob ein Hähnchen nach türkischer oder deutscher Art zubereitet wird. Hauptsache et schmeckt😋


Manner1a schrieb:


> Die Zigeuner hat es schon erwischt (außer in bereits veröffentlichten "Zigeunersauce selbst gemacht" Artikeln)  in der Annahme, damit fühlt sich jemand auf den Schlips getreten.


Das ist keine Annahme. Sinti und Roma wollen diese Menschen genannt werden, und nicht Zigeuner, weil es abwertend und beleidigend ist.


----------



## HenneHuhn (20. Dezember 2022)

Ich glaube, da gab es bei einem User Pilzpfanne "psychotrope Art" zum Mittagessen 

@T: Kaffee und ein Mandelhörnchen


----------



## soulstyle (20. Dezember 2022)

Manner1a schrieb:


> Ich frage mich, wieso "nach türkischer Art" oder "deutsch" nicht genauso verboten wird wie "Nordkorea" oder so, weil Hühnchen ist


Eigentlich wollte ich damit nur die Geschmacksrichtung des Reises beschreiben.

Weil Gebratener Reis Asia..scher Art.
Kochbeutereis nach .eutscher Art
Reis nach  .ürkischer ja sich doch Geschmacklich sehr unterscheidet.
Es gibt auch Kebsa nach .rabischer Art schmeckt wieder komplett anders.

Gibt ja auch Bier nach .eutschem Reinheitsgebot.

Ich bekomme bald Sprach Fehler nach dem ich Neutralität, Gendern, allgemeines Gleichbeehandlungsrecht,
Jugendfrei, und nun noch die neutrale Speisenzubereitungsart berücksichtigen muss.

Ok ich korrigiere mal extra für @HenneHuhn!

Zu speisen gabe es:

Ein Getreide der Pflanzengattung aus dem Tribus Oryzeae in der Unterfamilie Ehrhartoideae, aus der Familie der Süßgräser (Poaceae) nach Eurasischer und im Orient im Mittelmeerraum üblicher Zubereitungsart gekochte Speise.


----------



## AzRa-eL (20. Dezember 2022)

Apropos Psychotrop! Ich habe ein Experiment gestartet, welches zeitgleich geglückt und gescheitert ist.
Habe Lavazza Kaffeebohnen in geschmolzener Blockschokolade getunkt und abkühlen lassen, quasi als Snack.
Geglückt, weil Kaffee-Schoko Mische prima schmeckt.
Gescheitert, weil ich nach paar Stücken schon anfing Herzrasen und Kopfschmerzen zu bekommen. Lag bis 4 Uhr nachts wach


----------



## soulstyle (20. Dezember 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Gescheitert, weil ich nach paar Stücken schon anfing Herzrasen und Kopfschmerzen zu bekommen. Lag bis 4 Uhr nachts wach


Wat soll ich da noch zu sagen? Hattes ja genügend Zeit darüber nachzudenken


----------



## Manner1a (20. Dezember 2022)

@soulstyle : Die Kebsa Bilder sehen schon krass bunt aus. 


AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Das ist keine Annahme. Sinti und Roma wollen diese Menschen genannt werden, und nicht Zigeuner, weil es abwertend und beleidigend ist.


Achso, weil ich hatte Zigeuner stets für eine Lebensart gehalten und auch die Z-Gerichte niemals in Zusammenhang gebracht mit Sinti und Roma. Die einen sind viel unterwegs, die anderen sind Volksgruppen. 

Wikipedia sagt dazu: "Das Wortpaar sollte die Fremdbezeichnung „Zigeuner“ ablösen, von der es sich in seinen Inhalten grundlegend unterscheidet."


AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Geglückt, weil Kaffee-Schoko Mische prima schmeckt.
> Gescheitert, weil ich nach paar Stücken schon anfing Herzrasen und Kopfschmerzen zu bekommen.


Das passt geschmacktlich gut zusammen. Kaffee schmeckt mir sowieso schon 2% nach Kakao. Und ja, das ergibt wohl zu viele Glückshormone auf einmal. Und Hormone sind ja wie einige sagen würden Drogen.

Na, dann gönne ich mir mal mangels Filter einen Kaffee türkisch, also Kaffee in die Tasse und dann heißes Wasser draufgießen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (20. Dezember 2022)

Manner1a schrieb:


> Achso, weil ich hatte Zigeuner stets für eine Lebensart gehalten und auch die Z-Gerichte niemals in Zusammenhang gebracht mit Sinti und Roma. Die einen sind viel unterwegs, die anderen sind Volksgruppen.


Großes Thema für diesen Thread. Nur kurz dazu, ich habe aus beruflichen Gründen mit Sinti/Roma-Aktivisten zu tun, die seit Jahrzehnten gegen Antiziganismus kämpfen. Zu diesem Kampf gehört auch, sich gegen das Wort Zigeuner zu wehren, welches in vielen Ländern traditionell für Roma und Sinti benutzt wird und immer einen abwertenden und zumindest negativen Charakter für diese Bevölkerungsgruppe beinhaltet.
Nicht umsonst gilt "Du Zigeuner!" ja auch als Schimpfwort.
Ich respektiere diesen Wunsch der Roma und Sinti diesen Begriff zu vermeiden. Die Sauce nach ungarischer Art zu nennen, ist mMn auch kein Weltuntergang.


----------



## Manner1a (20. Dezember 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Großes Thema für diesen Thread. Nur kurz dazu, ich habe aus beruflichen Gründen mit Sinti/Roma-Aktivisten zu tun, die seit Jahrzehnten gegen Antiziganismus kämpfen. Das Wort Zigeuener wird in vielen Ländern traditionell für Roma und Sinti benutzt und hat immer einen abwertenden und zumindest negativen Charakter für diese Bevölkerungsgruppe.
> Nicht umsonst gilt "Du Zigeuner!" ja auch als Schimpfwort.
> Ich respektiere diesen Wunsch der Roma und Sinti diesen Begriff zu vermeiden. Die Sauce nach ungarischer Art zu nennen, ist mMn auch kein Weltuntergang.


Jo, ich verstehe die Problematik.



Spoiler







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9JdZ7oOgs3o:979

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das Recht auf freie Meinungsäußerung stößt da auf das Recht, nicht beleidigt zu werden. Und Kommunikation ist ja immer nur das, was beim Empfänger ankommt. Das heißt wenn ich etwas sage, kann ich damit beleidigend herüber kommen, obwohl das gar nicht meine Absicht war.  Den Rest vermasseln die Medien hierzulande, aber ich kann nachvollziehen, warum "ganz normale Leute" ihre Fühler nicht in die Richtung ausstrecken, wo sich wohl jemand beleidigt fühlen könnte. Es fühlt sich eher nach einem gar nicht schlimmen "Das war schon immer so" an.

Weil das Wissen fehlt, warum sich Leute plötzlich gedisst fühlen, tue ich solche Situationen, die schlimmstenfalls zu einer Anzeige wegen Beleidigung führen, als bloßen Zufall ab.



Das mit der Paprikasauce ist übrigens ein guter Kompromiss, aber ich selbst hatte nie Schwierigkeiten mit Begriffen wie Bauernfrühstück, Holzfällersteak oder Zigeunerschnitzel, weil ich nicht einmal ahnen konnte, dass irgendjemand sich da angegriffen fühlt.


----------



## Caduzzz (20. Dezember 2022)

@AzRa-eL
Selbstgemacht ist ja immer ganz schön, aber ich mag "Scho-Ka-Kola". Auch immer griffbereit an der Kasse in jedem zweiten Supermarkt 


			Amazon.de : schoko kola
		


offtopic:..wer "Zigeuner" als Schimpfwort benutzt dürfte wohl eher 80+ Jahre alt sein. Und die, die ich kenne mit "Roma/Sinti Hintergrund" schämen sich eher für all die hier in Berlin, welche man, grob, als "Zigeuner" bezeichnen würde...(müssen aber teils dennoch in den archaischen Familienstrukturen leben).
Bin ja eigentlich kein Freund von Sippenhaft, aber gerade bei dem Thema sollten  mMn Einige eher ihrer eigenen Volksgruppe auf die Finger/Mund klopfen als die Länder in denen die Familien leben vorschreiben wie Jemand genannt werden möchte...dann gibt's nämlich auch keinen Grund mehr Schimpfwörter zu benutzen.

edit: eine paprikalastige Soße "Ungarischer Art" zu nennen hätte ich auch kein Problem..."Art"...guckt mal im Lebensmittel- Verbraucherrecht nach  
"Art" beutet 'nen Scheiß....als Ungar würde ich jetzt Protest einlegen


----------



## soulstyle (20. Dezember 2022)

Caduzzz schrieb:


> aber ich mag "Scho-Ka-Kola". Auch immer griffbereit an der Kasse in jedem zweiten Supermarkt


Schmeckt das nach Kaffee? 
Ich glaube die gibts auch in den Drogeriemärkten?


----------



## Manner1a (20. Dezember 2022)

Scho-Ka-Kola sieht lecker aus und scheint ein guter Ersatz zu sein, wenn man mal seine Coffeinum Tabletten vergessen hat.   

0,2% Koffein
58% Kakao
2,6% gerösteter Kaffee
1,6% Kolanusspulver

Das ist also wie Energy Drink wenn man gerade keinen Durst hat.


----------



## Caduzzz (20. Dezember 2022)

@soulstyle

Nee, schmeckt nicht nach Kaffee. Ist eine (Zart)Bitterschokolade mit Koffein. Ich mag die sehr und bilde mir ein, dass sie nachmittags bei der Arbeit hilft 
Die Dose ist zwar schön, aber ich bin seit jeher zu doof sie richtig zu benutzen...bei mir ist die nach drei Stücken ausgeleiert und schließt nicht mehr richtig (der einzige Nachteil^^)

"Pocket Coffee" ist wie ein Espresso  bloß kalt , auch lecker mMn


			Amazon.de : pocket-coffee


----------



## soulstyle (20. Dezember 2022)

Manner1a schrieb:


> 0,2% Koffein
> 58% Kakao
> 2,6% gerösteter Kaffee
> 1,6% Kolanusspulver


Ich mag alle Zutaten, vor allem dieses Kolanuss, das steckt auch in dieser Cola drinne und der Geschmack ist echt lecker.


			https://www.shop.miomio.com/mio-mio-cola-original


----------



## Manner1a (20. Dezember 2022)

Spoiler: Wikipedia Scho-Ka-Kola












						Scho-Ka-Kola – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				







Ähnliche Produkte​Im Jahr 2013 brachte Red Bull ein Schokoladenprodukt mit ähnlicher Rezeptur und ähnlichem Design unter dem Namen _Red Bull Fliegerschokolade_ auf den Markt. Hier hängen die acht einzelnen Stücke der beiden tortenähnlichen Lagen fest miteinander zusammen, ähnlich wie dies auch ursprünglich bei Scho-Ka-Kola der Fall war.

>> Ja nee ist klar


----------



## AzRa-eL (20. Dezember 2022)

Als Koffein-Junky habe ich natürlich auch mal zur dieser Scho-ka-kola an der Kasse gegriffen. Bin was Toleranz angeht, aber schon sehr weit über dem Punkt, an dem so ne Koffein-Schokolade mir das Gefühl von Wachheit auch nur ansatzweise vermitteln könnte 
Für mich bleibt als next step nur noch Kaffee in die Arme spritzen


----------



## soulstyle (20. Dezember 2022)

Sorry aber ich poste das mal in diesem Kontext.
Deutsche Tradition trifft auf Türkische Tradition
Bekomme jetzt zwar von @HenneHuhn wieder einen auf den Sack aber naja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RyzA (20. Dezember 2022)

Heute Mittag gab es bei uns Schmorkohl mit Gehackten und Kartoffeln. Sehr lecker.

Gleich esse ich noch ein Sandwich mit Kochschinken, Gouda,  Tomate, Ei (hartgekocht), Salat und Remoulade.


----------



## chill_eule (20. Dezember 2022)

Ich mach mir gleich 2-4 cheeseburger selbst, mal schauen wie viel Hunger ich hab 

@Offtopic-Thema "Zigeuner":
Es ist lange her, aber ich habe da mal einen sehr interessanten Beitrag im guten alten TV gesehen.
Dort wurden eben diese Menschen befragt, nicht nur in good old germany, sondern auch in anderen Ländern, wo diese weiterhin heimisch sind.
Ergebnis: Viele dieser Menschen fühlen sich tatsächlich als "Zigeuner", weil es deren Lebensart ist.
Manche von denen fühlten sich widerrum "beleidigt" von dem Oberbegriff "Sinti und Roma", da diese weder das Eine noch das Andere sind.
Es ist also kompliziert und alle "Zigeuner" jetzt als "Sinti und Roma" zu bezeichnen, anscheinend auch falsch 

In der gleichen Sendung kamen übrigens auch die "Eskimos" zur Sprache, welche ja heutzutage angeblich _alle_ "Inuit" sind.
Das ist genau so falsch/ungenau. 
Erzähl mal einem "Eskimo" aus Sibirien er sei ein "Inuit", der haut dir auf die Schnauze 

Habs grad "nur" bei Wikipedia gefunden:


> Je nach Region führen diese Menschen unterschiedliche Bezeichnungen: _Inuit_ in Nord- und Nordostkanada, _Inuit_ und spezieller _Kalaallit_ auf Grönland, _Yupik_ (auch _Yuit_) auf der sibirischen Tschuktschen-Halbinsel und auf der St.-Lorenz-Insel vor Alaska, _Inupiat_ in Westalaska, _Inuvialuit_ (auch _Inuvialiut_) in Nordalaska und Nordwestkanada. Zu den Eskimos gehören überdies die mit den Yupik nahe verwandten _Alutiiq_ (Sugpiaq).


----------



## HenneHuhn (20. Dezember 2022)

Wir können uns aber schon darauf einigen, dass es einen Unterschied darstellt, ob man jemanden unwissentlich mit einem ungenauen/falschen Namen bezeichnet, oder ob man wissentlich (!) ein weit verbreitet negativ konnotiertes, ja ganz offen von manchen Menschen als Beleidigung benutztes Wort verwendet. Oder?

Ansonsten gibt es wunderschöne, ellenlange und komplexe Wiki-Artikel rund um das Thema. Da kann man wunderbar nachlesen, wer wo wie zusammengehören oder auch nicht, wer wie und wer wie nicht genannt werden möchte etc.

Ich jedenfalls habe gar kein Problem damit, bewusst keine Worte zu verwenden, die potentiell (und zwar geschichtlich begründet, nicht irgendein neumodischer Pippifax) beleidigend/diskriminierend sind. Frag mich nicht wieso, aber irgendwie finde ich es grundsätzlich cooler, niemanden zu diskriminieren 

@T: hab mir noch schnell ein Schüsselchen Vanille-Grießpudding gekocht.


----------



## RyzA (21. Dezember 2022)

Kartoffelbrei (Tüte) mit Spinat und Spiegeleier.


----------



## HenneHuhn (21. Dezember 2022)

Zwei Spiegeleier, ein Brötchen und eine halbe Dose Baked Beans.


----------



## soulstyle (21. Dezember 2022)

Nudeln mit Rindfleichpatties


----------



## AzRa-eL (21. Dezember 2022)

Selbstgemachte Pizza Tonno - American Style und Tiramisu zum Nachtisch.

#Pfeifauf6Pack!


----------



## RyzA (21. Dezember 2022)

Ein Stück Baumkuchen,


----------



## Manner1a (21. Dezember 2022)

Ich bin schon wieder auf meinen Eiern hängen geblieben.


----------



## RyzA (21. Dezember 2022)

Manner1a schrieb:


> Ich bin schon wieder auf meinen Eiern hängen geblieben.


War n Nagel im Stuhl?


----------



## AzRa-eL (21. Dezember 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> War n Nagel im Stuhl?


Solche Sprüche sind für mich extrem visualisierenden Menschen voll schlimm. Bekomme instant Bilder im Kopf^^


----------



## RyzA (22. Dezember 2022)

Heute Mittag gibt es Tortellini (mit Rindfleischfüllung) in einer Tomaten-Mozarella-Sahnessoße.
Vom Italiener.


----------



## soulstyle (22. Dezember 2022)

Kirsch Vanille Strudel zum Aufbacken.


----------



## RyzA (23. Dezember 2022)

Kebab (Hähnchen) mit Curry-Reis und Koblauchcreme.


----------



## der_yappi (23. Dezember 2022)

Heute letzter Tag vor dem Weihnachtsurlaub
Also mit den Kollegen nochmal beim Inder bestellt => Chicken Curry


----------



## HenneHuhn (23. Dezember 2022)

Rollo Arabic (mit Hähnchen-Döner, Hummus, roten Zwiebeln und frischen Tomaten)


----------



## RyzA (23. Dezember 2022)

Was gibt es denn über Weihnachten bei euch alles so zu Essen?

Morgen gibt es bei uns Brunch mit Lachsbrötchen.
Nachmittags Apfel-Walnuss-Kuchen .
Abends Sahneschnitzel mit Kroketten und Gurkensalat.

1. Weihnachtsfeiertag bei Schwiegermutter einen Rollbraten mit Knödel, Soße und Rotkohl.
Zum Kaffee weiß ich jetzt gar nicht.

2. Weihnachtsfeiertag: Reste essen. Eventuell noch polnische Kroketten mit dem restlichen Bratenfleisch.

Dann ist erstmal Pause mit den Völlereien bis Silvester.


----------



## HenneHuhn (23. Dezember 2022)

Für die Feiertage geplant ist nur ein richtiges "Festessen", aber so als Übersicht:

- Lammfilet mit grünen Bohnen und selbstgemachten Herzoginkartoffeln (vermutlich morgen)
- Spaghetti Carbonara (nein, keine Sahne, kein Kochschinken)
- Gemischter Salat mit Antipasti und selbstgemachtem Focaccia


----------



## Olstyle (23. Dezember 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Was gibt es denn über Weihnachten bei euch alles so zu Essen?


Heiligabend gibt es Käse Fondue Moitié Moité. Leider gab's kein Vacherin, also Emmentaler+Greyerzer.

Am 25. geht es dann schon ab in den Urlaub, aber mit einem anständigen Autohof unterwegs und erster Hotel-Verpflegung am Abend wird das sicher auch kulinarisch OK.


----------



## Adi1 (24. Dezember 2022)

Kaninchen mit schlesigen Klößen und Rotkohl.
Zu Heiligabend gibt es Kartoffelsalat mit Würstchen und Buletten.
Mir graut es schon davor, aber in einigen Stunden gehts los ...


----------



## Veriquitas (27. Dezember 2022)

Ganz auf dumm Frikadellen gemacht, einfach mal auf Lazy ohne viel Zeit zu vergeuden. Dazu den extra scharfen Löwensenf.


----------



## RyzA (27. Dezember 2022)

Noch zwei Stücke Walnuss-Apfelkuchen von Heilig Abend.


----------



## RyzA (28. Dezember 2022)

Wildlachs Filets mit Ofengemüse.


----------



## Olstyle (28. Dezember 2022)

Ich spam einfach mal die Speisekarten der letzten Tage...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RyzA (29. Dezember 2022)

Heute Mittag machen wir uns Cheeseburger.


----------



## seventyseven (29. Dezember 2022)

Gab schon lange nix mehr von mir   




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AzRa-eL (29. Dezember 2022)

seventyseven schrieb:


> Gab schon lange nix mehr von mir
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dafür setzt du dann visuell gleich die richtigen Akzente 😍


----------



## DerD4nnY (30. Dezember 2022)

Macht hier eig. jemand was mit nem Optigrill  ? Hätte da mal ne Frage


----------



## chill_eule (31. Dezember 2022)

Ich hab so ein Teil, was du wolle? ^^


----------



## RyzA (31. Dezember 2022)

Gleich gibt es rein Frühstück mit Brötchen, Rührei und O-Saft.
Mittagessen lassen wir ausfallen.
Heute Abend wollen wir uns gebratene Champignons mit Knoblauchsauce machen.
Und ungarische Langos. :

Lángos


Zuerst wollten wir Raclette machen aber unser Sohn ist mit seiner Freundin auf einer Party.
Und wir sind dann nur zu zweit zu Hause. Dafür lohnt sich das nicht.


----------



## soulstyle (31. Dezember 2022)

DerD4nnY schrieb:


> Macht hier eig. jemand was mit nem Optigrill  ? Hätte da mal ne Frage


Jo mache ich zwischendurch wenn es schnell gehen muss, meist Gemüse oder Fleisch....


Veriquitas schrieb:


> Ganz auf dumm Frikadellen gemacht, einfach mal auf Lazy ohne viel Zeit zu vergeuden. Dazu den extra scharfen Löwensenf.


Der Dijon Senf ist ganz lecker von Aldi habe ich neu entdeckt.


----------



## Adi1 (31. Dezember 2022)

Kartoffel-Speck-Salat gibt es heute Abend.

Gleich werde ich mal anfangen,
ruhen muss das Zeug auch noch ...


----------



## AzRa-eL (31. Dezember 2022)

Wir machen heute einen auf Pakistaner:

Selbstgemachtes Dal




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## soulstyle (31. Dezember 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## soulstyle (31. Dezember 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RyzA (1. Januar 2023)

Lecker. Auf dem dritten Bild ist das Tiramisu?


----------



## AzRa-eL (1. Januar 2023)

Sieht eher nach Milchreis aus. Macht meine Frau auch öfters mal.


----------



## RyzA (1. Januar 2023)

Tiramisu kann aber auch so von oben aussehen.


----------



## soulstyle (1. Januar 2023)

RyzA schrieb:


> Tiramisu kann aber auch so von oben aussehen.


Ja ist Tiramisu


----------



## AzRa-eL (1. Januar 2023)

RyzA schrieb:


> Tiramisu kann aber auch so von oben aussehen.


Bei uns nicht😅 Die obere Schicht ist bei uns komplett bedeckt mit Kakaopulver. Kenne das aber auch nur so von italienischen Lokalen/Patisserien


----------



## soulstyle (1. Januar 2023)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Kenne das aber auch nur so von italienischen Lokalen/Patisserien


Das ist Tirmisu " Eco " mode


----------



## AzRa-eL (1. Januar 2023)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Das ist Tirmisu " Eco " mode


Ach so! Ich bin eher der Freund von Overclock


----------



## RyzA (1. Januar 2023)

Schwiegermutter hat eben noch übrigen Kartoffelsalat von gestern gebracht.
Dazu machen wir uns Hähnchenschnitzel.


----------



## HenneHuhn (1. Januar 2023)

Gestern Raclette mit Freunden.

Hatte Rind (Roastbeef) in Sojasoauce-Honig-Sesam-Marinade, Garnelen in Ingwer-Koriander-Limetten-Marinade, Lammfilet in Kräuter-Knoblauch-Marinade mitgebracht. Dazu Couscous-Salat mit Feta und Grillgemüse und eine Schüssel Hummus. (alles selbstgemacht) 

Heute gibt es ganz schlicht die vorsorglich gekaufte Tk-Pizza, in meinem Fall mit Spinat und Feta.


----------



## Olstyle (1. Januar 2023)

Nach einer Woche Hotel mit für die Sterne eigentlich viel zu gute Küche bin ich gestern in eine Selbstversorgerhütte umgezogen. Heute war ich mit dran mit kochen: Brokkoli-Cremesuppe und Rahnsschwammerl mit Semmelklößen.
In der Zeitplanung sind wir tatsächlich an den abgepackten Klößen gescheitert. 20 Minuten stand drauf, 30 Minuten hatten wir schon vorgesehen und nach 50 Minuten wären sie tatsächlich fertig.


----------



## AzRa-eL (1. Januar 2023)

Wir haben uns so einen marokkanischen Tajine geholt (spezieller Topf) und darin gab es heute traditionell marokkanische Köfte, oder besser gesagt Kufta, wie sie es nennen^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die  stark gewürzten Fleischbällchen werden am Ende mit Spiegeleier übergossen. Super lecker!


----------



## HenneHuhn (2. Januar 2023)

Die Kufta-Pfanne klingt super! Das erinnert mich daran, dass ich dringend mal wieder Shakshuka machen muss, mit Merguez (nordafrikanische Lamm-Bratwurst) wenn ich welche finde. 

Heute Abend gehe ich aber erstmal mit nem Kumpel indisch essen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (2. Januar 2023)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Die Kufta-Pfanne klingt super! Das erinnert mich daran, dass ich dringend mal wieder Shakshuka machen muss,
> mit Merguez (nordafrikanische Lamm-Bratwurst) wenn ich welche finde.


Merguez ist auch der Hammer, vor allem die schärfere Version! Gute Idee eigentlich, hab ich auch lang nicht mehr gegessen. Wieso, wenn du welche findest? Habt ihr nicht viele Marocs bei euch?


----------



## HenneHuhn (2. Januar 2023)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Merguez ist auch der Hammer, vor allem die schärfere Version! Gute Idee eigentlich, hab ich auch lang nicht mehr gegessen. Wieso, wenn du welche findest? Habt ihr nicht viele Marocs bei euch?



Zumindest haben wir hier keine marokkanischen Supermärkte/Schlachter, muss mal bei den "normalen" türkischen oder arabischen Läden gucken. Wobei ich sogar schonmal bei Penny während irgendwelcher Aktionswochen Merguez gefunden habe. Sonst nehme ich als Ersatz einfach dasLieblingsessen von @RyzA - Cevapcici


----------



## RyzA (2. Januar 2023)

Heute Mittag gab´s polnische Pierogi.

Jetzt gleich esse ich Thunfisch-Salat.


----------



## RyzA (4. Januar 2023)

Heute Mittag bestellen wir wieder beim Italiener.

Ich nehme Tortellini in einer Bolognesesauce und mit Käse überbacken.


----------



## AzRa-eL (4. Januar 2023)

Wir hatten heute nach langer Zeit mal wieder Palačinke


----------



## HenneHuhn (4. Januar 2023)

In der "Kantine" gab es Rahm(blatt) spinat, Kartoffelpüree und Rührei. Eigentlich ganz lecker. 

Hole mir für heute Abend aber noch ne Sushi-Box, habe ich richtig Bock drauf!


----------



## Olstyle (4. Januar 2023)

Spanferkel Geröstl


----------



## RyzA (5. Januar 2023)

Djuvec Reis mit Cevapcici und Knoblauchcreme.


----------



## AzRa-eL (5. Januar 2023)

RyzA schrieb:


> Djuvec Reis mit Cevapcici und Knoblauchcreme.


Heimatfeelings🥰


----------



## RyzA (5. Januar 2023)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Heimatfeelings🥰


War wieder sehr lecker. Und für heute Abend ist auch noch was da.


----------



## RyzA (6. Januar 2023)

Bei uns gabs heute Mittag Chili con Carne mit Nudeln.
Gleich esse ich den Rest.

*Edit: *Ich glaube demnächst machen wir mal eine Chili con carne Pizza.


----------



## RyzA (Sonntag um 12:45)

Heute Mittag gibt es "Pilaw" oder "Plov":

Pilaw

Aber mit Kartoffeln anstatt Reis.

Ist das dann überhaupt noch "Plov" ? Egal... es schmeckt jedenfalls sehr gut.


----------



## HighEnd111 (Sonntag um 13:06)

Klassisches Sonntagsessen: Schweinebraten mit Nudeln und Salat


----------



## RyzA (Sonntag um 13:19)

HighEnd111 schrieb:


> Klassisches Sonntagsessen: Schweinebraten mit Nudeln und Salat


Nicht mit Kartoffeln oder Knödel?
Aber mit Nudeln schmeckt das auch gut.
Die essen wir auch mit Gulasch gerne.


----------



## AzRa-eL (Sonntag um 17:23)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ist das dann überhaupt noch "Plov" ? Egal... es schmeckt jedenfalls sehr gut.


Linguistisch betrachtet nicht, da der Pilaw für den Reis steht, aber wen juckts wenn das Essen schmeckt^^

Edit: Die Geschichte hinter dem Begriff Pilaw hat mich jetzt doch mehr interessiert.

Wiki sagt dazu:

_Nach Angaben von Kulturhistorikern ist die ursprüngliche Bezeichnung persisch پلو / polow, auch pollo – „Reis“. Möglicherweise handelt es sich auch um eine sprachliche Übernahme aus Indien. Die Kochtechnik für Pilaw wurde in Indien jedoch erst durch Muslime eingeführt.

Die älteste bekannte Erwähnung der Pilaw-Technik gibt es in arabischen Büchern aus dem 13. Jahrhundert, geschrieben in Bagdad und in Syrien. Als Zutaten nennen sie Fleisch, Hülsenfrüchte und Früchte. In arabischen Rezeptsammlungen des 10. Jahrhunderts findet sich diese Technik noch nicht._


----------



## RyzA (Sonntag um 20:10)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Linguistisch betrachtet nicht, da der Pilaw für den Reis steht, aber wen juckts wenn das Essen schmeckt^^


Ja es war sehr lecker. Etwas esse ich gleich noch davon.

Reisgerichte mag ich sonst sehr gerne. Wir hatten ja vorgestern schon Djuvec Reis. Deswegen wollten wir heute mal etwas anderes essen. 


AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Edit: Die Geschichte hinter dem Begriff Pilaw hat mich jetzt doch mehr interessiert.
> 
> Wiki sagt dazu:
> 
> ...


Wieder was dazu gelernt.

Funfact: Aus Indien kommt übrigens das Zahlensystem welches wir heute verwenden. Und auch in den meisten Teilen der Welt Verwendung findet.


----------



## HenneHuhn (Dienstag um 20:14)

RyzA schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Funfact: Aus Indien kommt übrigens das Zahlensystem welches wir heute verwenden. Und auch in den meisten Teilen der Welt Verwendung findet.



So ein altmodischer Schnickschnack.... wir schreiben das Jahr MMXXIII, brauchen wir sowas im XXI. Jahrhundert wirklich noch? Ich meine, es ist schon DCCCXXI Jahre her, seit Fibonacci das indisch-arabische Zahlensystem in Europa bekanntgemacht hat. Damals haben die bestimmt noch mit einem CDLXXXVIer gerechnet!!!1!elf

@T: Bauernsalat (Gurke, Paprika, Gemüsezwiebel, Oliven, Tomaten, Feta)


----------



## RyzA (Dienstag um 20:30)

Bei uns gab es heute Spaghetti Bolognese.


----------



## Elistaer (Dienstag um 22:39)

Heute gibt es Sülze "Hausgemacht" mit Bratkartoffel.

Ich war gerade im Sport thread bei meinem eigenen Salat Dressing.  Essig Öl mache ich immer 1:10 oder 1:5 je nach essig und Öl. 1 Teil essig 10 Teile Öl mit einem suppenlöffel gemessen dazu Salz,Pfeffer, Zucker und Kräuter nach Geschmack und eigenen Vorlieben. als Kräuter kann man auch bei geben wie zum Beispiel Bärlauch (geile Suppe) oder Liebstöckel.


----------



## RyzA (Mittwoch um 21:00)

Heringfilets in Toskana-Sauce auf frischen Graubrot.


----------



## RyzA (Gestern um 12:02)

Heute Mittag holen wir uns Döner Kebab von unseren Lieblingstürken.
Kostet mitlerweile schon 6 Euro aber die Qualität stimmt.


----------



## HenneHuhn (Gestern um 21:38)

Nachdem es heute Mittag in der Kantine Hähnchenkeulen mit Pasta und Ratatouille-Gemüse gab (und die Dame an der Essensausgabe mir mal wieder die doppelte Portion gegeben hat, inkl. zweier Keulen - sie hört einfach nicht drauf, wenn ich ihr sage, dass ich mit 36 nicht mehr groß und stark werde durch mehr Essen. Ich wachse höchstens noch im Profil bzw. um die Hüfte herum),  jetzt nur noch ein Toast mit Rote Beete - Meerrettich-Aufstrich.


----------

